# Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XII



## zyro (3 May 2017)

Seguimos aquí el debate sobre este tema, ya que el hilo anterior lo ha cerrado su OP en un gesto totalmente injusto e incomprensible, derivando la conversación fuera de este foro.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Cierro el hilo. Seguimos en XXX
> Recordad que allí sí que podemos moderar.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=19292641&postcount=2498






Por lo tanto para todos los que quieran comentar algo sobre Bitcoin civilizadamente, aquí podemos hacerlo.

Luego completo con los links.

Economía: Hilo oficial bitcoin (I)
Economía: Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (II)
Economía: Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (III)
Economía: Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (IV)
Economía: Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (V)
Economía: Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (VI)
Economía: Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (VII)
Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (VIII)
 Tema mítico: Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (IX) - Ahora con más burbujas ™
Tema mítico: Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (X) - To the MOON!!!!
Tema mítico: Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (XI)


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (3 May 2017)

Que coño ha pasado?

En fin, me parece muy egoista.


----------



## Escocío (3 May 2017)

A esta mierda le cambiáis el nombre. A toda la gente que vea este hilo por primera vez, si queríes información de bitcoin id a BTCes

Los hilos oficiales hasta el XI son todos muy recomendables. Esta basura de hilo la llevan unos desinformadores que lo único que quieren es hablar de altcoins. Lo dicho, ¿buscáis información de altcoins? Este es vuestro hilo, pero que el nombre no os engañe, este no es el hilo oficial de Bitcoin XII es el hilo oficial de las Altcoins I

Saluditos mataos


----------



## Divad (3 May 2017)

Su nick ya demuestra lo que vale como Ser Humano.... Como para seguir creyéndose a semejante sujeto ::

Si se hace el loco sin señalar quienes están detrás de cada cripto y que opina al respecto... está claro que sus intereses no es otro que hacer creer que Bitcoin es la caña y que la culpa de que no esté a 5000€ o 10000€ es porque unos "chinos" tienen cogido de las pelotas a la moneda ::

Eso sí, que lo disfruten los que estáis en Bitcoin.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (3 May 2017)

Escocío dijo:


> A esta mierda le cambiáis el nombre. A toda la gente que vea este hilo por primera vez, si queríes información de bitcoin id a BTCes
> 
> Los hilos oficiales hasta el XI son todos muy recomendables. Esta basura de hilo la llevan unos desinformadores que lo único que quieren es hablar de altcoins. Lo dicho, ¿buscáis información de altcoins? Este es vuestro hilo, pero que el nombre no os engañe, este no es el hilo oficial de Bitcoin XII es el hilo oficial de las Altcoins I
> 
> Saluditos mataos



No pintas nada aqui, además de malas formas, espero equivocarme pero tus 15 años mentales te dejan en mal lugar.

Cuando quieras opinar, guarda respeto y seras respetado, mientras tanto, vuele a tu piara.


----------



## Escocío (3 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> No pintas nada aqui, además de malas formas, espero equivocarme pero tus 15 años mentales te dejan en mal lugar.
> 
> Cuando quieras opinar, guarda respeto y seras respetado, mientras tanto, vuele a tu piara.



Yo disfrutaba leyendo este hilo hasta que vinieron los conspiranoicos (el mundo se acaba mañana pero yo contento pq he ganado 5000€ con ETH aka Divad) y los demás vende humos que se aprovechan del buen nombre de Bitcoin para intentar vender su cripto-truño.

Yo por mi parte seguiré alertando en cada página de esta cloaca que aquí nunca van a encontrar información veraz sobre bitcoin.

Hasta luegui

---------- Post added 03-may-2017 at 02:10 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Su nick ya demuestra lo que vale como Ser Humano.... Como para seguir creyéndose a semejante sujeto ::
> 
> Si se hace el loco sin señalar quienes están detrás de cada cripto y que opina al respecto... está claro que sus intereses no es otro que hacer creer que Bitcoin es la caña y que la culpa de que no esté a 5000€ o 10000€ es porque unos "chinos" tienen cogido de las pelotas a la moneda ::
> 
> Eso sí, que lo disfruten los que estáis en Bitcoin.



Yo dicho algo de que no vale 5000€ o 1000€ por las shitcoins? :XX:

Venga tontio, coge esos 5000€ k ganaste con ETH y vete a vivir a Vietnam un par de añitos con sombrero de aluminio incluído.

Puto desgraciado.


----------



## Nico (3 May 2017)

Pillo sitio *en el hilo oficial del Bitcoin* en Burbuja para continuar con los debates.


----------



## Divad (3 May 2017)

Escocío dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ti te ha tocado hacer el papel de bufón retrasado. Además de lidiar con tu escozor :XX: el amo te tiene bien sodomizado :XX:

Son más de 10k en 5 meses los que llevo tras una inversión de risa, con Bitcoin las ganancias habrían sido unos 3k eso que aguantara como un jabato tras tantas tonterías internas para que a final de mes suba ya que hay que pagar las fiestas de las altsjudías ::

Si los "listos" quieren dar una buena sacudida a Bitcoin para frenar la entrada de caza pelotazos en las altscoins, inflarán Bitcoin a máximos y después petarán una exchange. Las alts se correrán como nunca mientras que los mass mierda estarán difundiendo las perdidas que ha causado el robo/hackeo en la exchange. 

Bitcoin quedará fuera del escenario y la judiadaETH con sus amigos saldrán al escenario para darse a conocer ocupando el trono junto con aquellas criptos que por intereses también tendrán su lugar en el escenario 

Los nicks no serán un código para que no os lancéis puyas entre vosotros ya que estáis en el mismo bando, no? :fiufiu::rolleye:


----------



## Geldschrank (3 May 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Pillo sitio *en el hilo oficial del Bitcoin* en Burbuja para continuar con los debates.



Para continuar desinformando.


----------



## Cui Bono (3 May 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Pillo sitio *en el hilo oficial del Bitcoin* en Burbuja para continuar con los debates.



¿Y qué debates? Te posicionaste en tu día en contra y ahora buscas desesperadamente no parecer un perdedor. Es una especie de monólogo terapéutico que aburre a las culebras. 

Sigue barato, compra. Compra o será el Dia de la Marmota, primero con 59$, luego con 160$, luego con 1400$.. ¿Sigo?


----------



## Josar (3 May 2017)

El hilo está muerto, nadie quiere leer a los trolls.

La gente entraba aquí a leer sobre bitcoin y a los foreros que habéis echado.


----------



## Pirro (3 May 2017)

En respuesta a Nico -en el último hilo cerrado- sólo decirle que siempre intervine poco en el hilo de Bitcoin salvo quizá cuando me metí en esto a principios de 2013. En el foro y en la vida soy más "escuchante" que hablador.

Respecto a la situación a la que ha degenerado este hilo con la marcha de los puntales que lo sostenían, sólo decir que me parece una gran CAGADA y no de los troles precisamente.

Un troll nunca ocupará más espacio que el post donde vomite sus intervenciones. Si no te gusta lo que dice alguien, se le ignora. Queda en el libre albedrío de la audiencia separar el grano de la paja. La actitud de irse porque hay muchos troles me parece absurdamente contraproducente.

Espero el regreso de muyuu, Sr.Mojon, BlueArrow y demás personas que han sostenido esto hasta ahora.

Además, el interfaz de reddit es infumable. Cómo volver a los 90...


----------



## Claudius (3 May 2017)

Josar dijo:


> El hilo está muerto, nadie quiere leer a los trolls.
> 
> La gente entraba aquí a leer sobre bitcoin y a los foreros que habéis echado.



:no:
El libre albedrío es un derecho. 
El dar al botón al ignore a quien cada uno crea que le molesta también.
Y la libertad de expresión, la cual *a mi* se ha visto en muchas veces coaccionada, también. Por que en unos casos coincida, y en otros difiera en lo que ha sido, es y será la tecnología Bitcoin desde puntos de vista afines en unas circunstancias y distintos en otras.

Lo que ha ocurrido es que este hilo siempre ha tenido una minoría que estaba interesada en la tecnología en la que me incluyo y por eso levanté este nick y una mayoría buscando un pelotazo, de ahí que cuelgue del dominio dónde cuelga.

10 hablando y 2000 escuchando, con aportes mínimos de 'me gusta' haciendo ellos mismos con su silencio que nada aportaba la creación de bandos.
:Aplauso:

Hasta 60 pringaos nos hacemos un hard-fork *que triste.* :Aplauso:


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 May 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> La actitud de irse porque hay muchos troles me parece absurdamente contraproducente.



Lo de la presencia de troles solo es una parte del problema.

El otro problema son la gente aparentemente normal, pero que no entienden que este es el jilo del BTC y no de las altcoins.

Tienen su propio jilo cuidao, pero no lo utilizan, vienen aquí a hablar "de su libro". Supongo que al ver que su jilo de altcoins a penas tiene éxito tienen la necesidad de venir a este, que es el que parte la pana.

Entonces empiezas a sumar la presencia de trolls junto a la presencia de gente que no sabe ceñirse al título del jilo y claro la gente seria se cansa.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (3 May 2017)

Pillo sitio. Una lástima el conflicto que se ha desatado, personalmente creo que totalmente innecesario. Pero bueno, allá cada uno con sus motivaciones.


----------



## Edu.R (3 May 2017)

Está claro que BTC no deja indiferente a casi nadie :XX:


----------



## Kuesko (3 May 2017)

*Me apunto al hilo.

Espero que ahora podamos debatir desde la educación y el respeto.

A los que se han ido, timadores de la peor calaña, puente de plata. 
Por desgracia volverán. Su negocio ilícito es promocionar por todos los lados la estafa de la que viven.*


----------



## pep007 (3 May 2017)

Ala buenas tardes. Aqui el troll anarcocapitalista.

No os preocupeis por los comerciantes que se han ido. Han hecho bien. Se han adelantado a la desaparicion del bitcoin.

Han huido antes de que se hunda el barco.

Lo que ha sucedido es completamente normal (si lo mirais con las gafas austriacas). El bitcoin es infinitamente replicable. Y es lo que ha sucedido. Han surgido cientos de parientes que le hacen la puñeta. No tienen poder para detener a ĺos clones. Sus balas de material insultante simplemente rebotan en la coraza del eth, dash, etc...

Repasemos juntos las tres leyes austriacas de la naturaleza humana. Para que veais lo que ha sucedido y lo que va a pasar en el futuro:

1. La naturaleza humana es productiva. Y el btc no produce casi nada, al reves, consume, y lo poco que produce es demasiado caro.

2. La naturaleza humana es eficiente. La shitcoins producen lo mismo que el bitcoin pero a un precio mas barato. Por tanto el btc esta condenado a desaparecer.

3. La naturaleza humana es innovadora. Y como el btc esto creado de imaginacion. Nada impide que se innove en ese campo y aparezcan tokens mas eficientes que el btc.

Ala. Ahora siesta.


----------



## Nico (3 May 2017)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Para continuar desinformando.



En un foro abierto, puedes participar dando tu versión de la "información" amigo. Recuerda que *NADIE TE HA ECHADO* sino que tú te has ido (que es distinto).

===

Respecto a lo que comenta *Pep007*.

Creo que pierdes de vista un detalle: *el tiempo*.

Puedo coincidir en lo general contigo -respecto a que, existiendo la tecnología blockchain y siendo de acceso libre es factible generar *múltiples opciones* y, en el largo plazo las mismas *competirán por sus MERITOS* y *no por su POSICIONAMIENTO*-.

Pero, al mismo tiempo en los mercados existen fases o etapas y, dentro de cada una de ellas los fenómenos competitivos operan de diferente modo.

Bitcoin fue la primera opción en utilizar tecnología de blockchain con fines "monetarios". Desarrolló un "valor de marca". Estableció una comunidad de programadores. Estructuró un sistema económico quizás pequeño pero muy ágil (agentes de pago, exchanges). Consolidó su propia estructura (mineros, nodos).

_¿ Por qué crees que todo eso no tiene un valor ?_

Además, su rol como "first mover" y su fortaleza operacional (no ha tenido fallos hasta la fecha) le dan un marco de mucha solidez.

Y lo que NADIE SABE -y digo NADIE porque, no hay libros escritos para buscar los datos- es si, al mismo tiempo, no ha creado una 'piedra fundamental' en un sistema monetario digital estableciendo un activo equivalente al "oro".

Perfectamente podría ser este el rol futuro del Bitcoin y, sostenerlo en el tiempo. Yo no me atrevería a decir que ese escenario no es posible.

===

Ahora bien. Dicho lo anterior es totalmente claro y cierto que, en procesos tecnológicos sin barreras de ingreso (no hay patentes para la tecnología blockchain y para casi ninguno de los otros desarrollos que se usan en este campo) a la larga existirán varios competidores.

En una primera fase -bastante común en los mercados- proliferan cientos o miles de opciones y luego, con el tiempo, el mercado se va consolidando dentro del marco general de las opciones competitivas (fenómeno si, largamente estudiado) que termina creando varios competidores relativamente fuertes y establecidos.

Hacer una bebida gaseosa es de baja tecnología... dominar un mercado desde la marca, la logística y las finanzas *es un proceso COMPETITIVO* (y lo usa Coca Cola y Pepsi, está largamente estudiado).

- Que van a existir *VARIAS opciones*, es un hecho del mercado.

- Que en el futuro *se van a CONCENTRAR dentro de posiciones competitivas*, es un hecho del mercado.

Dentro de ese proceso -que es dinámico- Bitcoin puede desaparecer, consolidarse como líder o, quizás, quedar relegado a una posición de "oro virtual del sistema" y, desde allí, ser el eje de muchas otras actividades.

Esto es lo que nadie puede firmar en un sentido u otro por el momento.

===

Y respecto a "ganar dinero" -tema que ovnubila a muchos por aquí- es algo que se puede hacer *DE MUCHOS MODOS y en DIFERENTES MOMENTOS*.

- Unos cuantos ganaron dinero posicionándose como "early adopters" *en el bitcoin*.
- Otros tantos ganaron -y ganarán- dinero *posicionándose en "competidores"*.
- Otros ganan -y ganarán dinero- *brindando servicios* (exchanges, agentes de pago).
- Otros más *lo harán desde las aplicaciones* (llaves digitales tipo Trezor y demás)
- No olvidemos a los que ganaron -y ganarán- dinero *creando "criptos"* que consigan cierto nivel de éxito.
- Y otros, serán "implementadores" o "desarrolladores" *de paquetes de soluciones* (armarle el circuito de una moneda digital a una empresa o lo que sea)
- Otros *serán "consultores"* y ganarán dinero como abogados o contables o consultores tecnológicos.

===

La tontera de algunos jóvenes que nunca habían ganado dinero en el mercado es que piensan que SOLO como "early adopters" del bitcoin podía hacerse... cuando en realidad, en todo mercado, hay *MULTIPLES OPCIONES para hacerlo.*

Acabo de enunciar SIETE OPCIONES respecto a cómo se puede "ganar dinero" y, si tuviera tiempo, seguramente llegaría a las diez o doce opciones.


----------



## asilei (3 May 2017)

pep007 dijo:


> Ala buenas tardes. Aqui el troll anarcocapitalista.
> 
> No os preocupeis por los comerciantes que se han ido. Han hecho bien. Se han adelantado a la desaparicion del bitcoin.
> 
> ...



La naturaleza humana es principal e jnfinitamente estupida. Solo eso explica como se ha echado a perder un hilo que era productivo, eficiente e innovador.


----------



## Nico (3 May 2017)

===

Voy a sumar un comentario -hoy estoy bueno-.

Para consolidar un capital que, más o menos y siempre que se lo invierta MUY BIEN y se tenga SUERTE (muchas condiciones, pero así es el juego) permita "vivir sin trabajar" hay que pensar en no menos de un millón de euros (_masomenos_) o bien de dos millones si aceptases vivir el resto de tu vida a unos 3000 euros mensuales consumiendo el capital.

Repito:

*1 millón* (_masomenos_) invertidos en algo que genere renta (digamos 6 pisos de 500 euros mensuales de alquiler) o bien
*2 millones* -consumiendo 3000 euros por mes durante 50 años-

El que, gracias a ser "early adopter" en Bitcoin consiguió alguna de las dos metas, ya se puede dar por servido.

Pero, el que no lo hizo, o llegó tarde, o sólo tiene '10 bitcoins' está aún un poquito lejos y TIENE QUE SEGUIRSE MOVIENDO !!

Arriba puse SIETE (7) OPCIONES para ganar dinero.

Es posible que la de "ser early adopter en Bitcoin" ya no esté disponible y, los que la usaron bien y para el resto... mala suerte.

Pero, las OTRAS SEIS están vigentes aún.

Mi sana sugerencia es que, aquellos que quieren juntar un capital que permita vivir sin trabajar (modestamente, a 3000 euros por mes), traten de posicionarse en alguna de ellas para lograr esa meta.

Posiblemente -y digo "posiblemente"- la decisión TONTA sea pararse sobre los '10 bitcoins' y pensar que llegarán a valer un millón cada uno. Aún así NO LO SE, tal vez ocurra.

Pero, actuar con INTELIGENCIA implica -si aún no has llegado al capital necesario- SEGUIRTE MOVIENDO y, los compañeros que han acertado la volada con las "alts" en estos días, han demostrado que tienen la astucia de no quedarse quietos.

===

Eso si, recuerden que el mercado ES DINAMICO y que "las buenas decisiones" cambian todos los días !!

Lo que hoy es una "buena decisión" puede no serlo mañana. Lo que ayer fue una "buena decisión" puede no serlo hoy.

Sean inteligentes.
Aprendan a ganar dinero.
Conozcan los mercados.
Actúen en ellos con cordura.


----------



## paketazo (3 May 2017)

Nico dijo:


> ===
> 
> Voy a sumar un comentario -hoy estoy bueno-.
> 
> ...



Otra forma de vivir sin trabajar, sería poseer un POS lo suficientemente atractivo y una coin "firme" que te de unos retornos de 1000$ para arriba. De este modo no tendrás que desinvertir el capital al tiempo que te genera una renta directamente proporcional al precio de tu token.

Como ejemplo ahora mismo Dash por ejemplo reparte unos 500$ al mes por masternodo, y cada masternodo vale ahora mismo a mercado 86.000$...quién tenga de dos para arriba, está de suerte.

No solo Dash, hay otras, incluso ETH se plantea esa opción en un futuro, de este modo, se podrá formalizar ETH como un modo de ahorro que rente, independientemente de sus movimientos especulativos de precio.

Como bien has dicho, BTC ha repartido mucha riqueza...y la que le queda...solo hay que estar muy atento y tratar de "adivinar" el siguiente movimiento, pues incluso los que se pusieron cortos en el primer pump de hace años por encima de 1000$ le sacaron buen cacho.

Un saludo buenas tardes, y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## mamendurrio (3 May 2017)

Parece que el gran timo/estafa piramidal se hincha jajajajaj 

---------- Post added 03-may-2017 at 17:02 ----------




Kuesko dijo:


> *Me apunto al hilo.
> 
> Espero que ahora podamos debatir desde la educación y el respeto.
> 
> ...



Y entretanto $ 1475 Bitch.
Si hubieras comprado a $1000 el 27 de Abril habrias ganado un + 47,5 % en 10 días Bitch !


----------



## Nico (3 May 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> El único sustento real del bitcoin no es la tecnología en sí, sino *aquí sí hay una mera cuestión cultural*...



Justo te estaba por contestar esto pero vi que agregaste una segunda parte en tu mensaje que hace un poco inútil mi respuesta -porque te refieres a ello justamente-.

Yo no diría que el bitcoin es una cuestión "cultural". En parte si (first mover, valor de marca, referencias en la prensa, etc.) pero, lo que le da solidez hoy dentro de su ecosistema es el hecho de que se trata de la UNICA criptomoneda que *tiene puertas de ENTRADA Y SALIDA* abundantes y relativamente sencillas.

- Los agentes de pago -esos que permiten que los bitcoñeros paguen en Destinia sus viajes- operan en BITCOINS.

- Localbitcoin está disponible en todos lados (en bitcoins).

- La gran mayoría de los exchanges que reciben y envían dinero a las cuentas bancarias operan en Bitcoin.

etc.

Mientras dure ese "monopolio" en las puertas de entrada y salida, la posición del Bitcoin es muy sólida.

Ahora... el VALOR del que se "cuele" en el sistema (uno o varios) subirá como la espuma si ADEMAS, ofrece mejores prestaciones.

*Ethereum* -por caso- explotó en su cotización cuando la gente de *Coinbase* lo empezó a cotizar (compra y venta en igualdad de condiciones al bitcoin) pero, no lo han incluido aún en sus opciones de PAGO.

Cuando lo hagan -y en los mismos locales donde hoy aceptan "bitcoins" acepten "ethereum"- la cosa empezará a discutirse en otros terrenos (prestaciones, seguridad, velocidad, etc.)

Si mañana *BitPay y Coinbase* se hicieran "multimonedas" y los "early adoptes" de Ethereum (comprados a $ 8 o $ 12) o de Dash (comprados a $ 4 o $ 8) pudieran "comprarse sus pasajes en Destinia", el universo de las criptomonedas cambiaría por completo.

Eso no es tanto "cultural" como "comercial". 

Al haber -aún- tantos intereses puestos en Bitcoin, las "puertas de entrada y salida" permanecen cerradas para el resto -y de allí la diferencia en la cotización-.


----------



## Claudius (3 May 2017)

¿Es el bitcoin un activo de inversión? - elEconomista.es


_¿Qué tiene que pasar para que las criptomonedas se sigan consolidando como activo de inversión en los mercados?

El mercado financiero debe entender que las criptomonedas han llegado para quedarse y que, su democratización, es imparable._


----------



## kikepm (3 May 2017)

Vaya puta mierda de hilo habeis cagado.

No vais a durar una puta mierda.

Que os den por el culo, hijos de puta.

La información y los buenos foreros se han ido a otra parte.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (3 May 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Vaya puta mierda de hilo habeis cagado.
> 
> No vais a durar una puta mierda.
> 
> ...



Todas esa rabia, odio que desprendes en tus palabras no deja lugar a dudas de que eres alguien que para ser tan acerrimo de unas ideas supuestamente libres trata de forzar sobre los demás que no opinan igual que el una postura fascista, maleducada y de niñato de secundaria, te contradices a ti mismo, a tus hilos abiertos, a tus mensajes..pero en internet me monto mis películas, insulto a quien me da la gana sin consecuencias, muy valiente amigo Kike.

Espero que no tengas hijos, sentiría pena por ellos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Escocío (3 May 2017)

¿El hilo "oficial" de Bitcoin y no se comenta que estamos rozando los 1500$? ¿Seguro que este es el hilo "oficial" de Bitcoin? juas juas juas

Imagino que cuando Dash vuelva a los 100$ (si alguna vez llega) pondréis muchos trenecitos. Ale, a mamarla a Parla y a darle thanks al matao de Nico jijijij


Por cierto, Byteball a 218$ jijiji ¿cuáles son las bondades de Byteball? Debe ser mucho mejor que Dash no? Porque vale más del doble que esta.

Venga, comentad "bitcoineros" en er hilo ofisiá


----------



## ninfireblade (4 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> 1500$
> 
> Y esto no para!!




Que putada, eh ? En cambio tus dash no pueden decir lo mismo, perdiendo casi un 60% desde maximos y cuesta abajo ::::


----------



## Alxemi (4 May 2017)

Veo el precio del BTC como una olla a presión... es putear a los chinos ergo acercarse al segwit y empieza a echar vapor. Creo que podemos estar comenzando una nueva burbuja en la cotizacion... el marketcap está muy desequilibrado y en esta ocasión creo que el equilibrio volverá por otra explosión del btc mas que por una caída de las alts, que es lo que esperaba hasta hace poco.

---------- Post added 04-may-2017 at 00:50 ----------

Veo el marketcap en el 65% en unos dias, sin bajadas significativas de las alts, mas que entradas y salidas rápidas por el modo tren del btc


----------



## Nico (4 May 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> La información y los buenos foreros *se han ido a otra parte*.



Aprovecha y sigue ese camino... es al fondo y a la izquierda. 

*PD:* Yo participo del hilo también (reddit/btces) así que, gozosamente te vas al mismo y te sentirás feliz.

*OTRO PD:* No indico mi usuario para evitar que me expulsen por mala leche ( :rolleye: )


----------



## Escocío (4 May 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Aprovecha y sigue ese camino... es al fondo y a la izquierda.
> 
> *PD:* Yo participo del hilo también (reddit/btces) así que, gozosamente te vas al mismo y te sentirás feliz.
> 
> *OTRO PD:* No indico mi usuario para evitar que me expulsen por mala leche ( :rolleye: )



Tú no participas tontito porque nadie te ha invitado. Deja de hacerte el interesante porque no llegas ni a in...


----------



## Nico (4 May 2017)

Escocío dijo:


> Tú no participas...



Toma, uno de los 8 votos en este post es mío. 



> Mojón podrías cerrar el hilo de burbuja? Ya no tiene ningún sentido mantenerlo abierto, es el hilo oficial de Keinur y la gente que vaya a leerlo no se va a enterar de nada...




PD = Cuántos años tienes ?, 9 ? :rolleye:


----------



## Claudius (4 May 2017)

Escocío dijo:


> ¿El hilo "oficial" de Bitcoin y no se comenta que estamos rozando los 1500$? ¿Seguro que este es el hilo "oficial" de Bitcoin? juas juas juas
> 
> Imagino que cuando Dash vuelva a los 100$ (si alguna vez llega) pondréis muchos trenecitos. Ale, a mamarla a Parla y a darle thanks al matao de Nico jijijij
> 
> ...



 






Deberías de comentar tu algo interesante, para ilustrarnos, me encantaría darte un 'me gustas' guapetón, aunque estés escocío pisha.


----------



## Claudius (4 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> En definitiva, con una gano mucho, y con otra gano más.



Touché



keinur dijo:


> Pero lo importante no está en lo que llevamos andado, sino en lo que nos espera por delante



Caminante, no hay camino, sino se hace el camino al crypto-analizar.


----------



## catoshi (4 May 2017)

DASH es un timo. Lucrativo si, pero un timo.

Os recomiendo escuchar a alguien que si sabe del tema si quereis aprender algo:

Greg Maxwell on Confidential Transactions, 28 April 2017 - YouTube

@34:11


----------



## Kuesko (4 May 2017)

catoshi dijo:


> DASH es un timo. Lucrativo si, pero un timo.
> 
> Os recomiendo escuchar a alguien que si sabe del tema si quereis aprender algo:
> 
> ...



*Como todas las demás criptomonedas.

Son la base de estafas piramidales y esquemas Ponzi de toda la vida.*


----------



## paketazo (4 May 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *Como todas las demás criptomonedas.
> 
> Son la base de estafas piramidales y esquemas Ponzi de toda la vida.*



Y añadiría al dinero bancarizado también en esta lista...si mañana todos los ciudadanos del mundo queremos convertir a efectivo nuestros capitales o los acreedores cobrar sus deudas, verás tu lo que es un esquema Ponzi...y el pobre Madoff en el talego...

Esto no se trata de encontrar la perfección, si no de buscar lo menos malo.

Un saludo...por cierto BTC a por los 1550$ a la de ya...y el resto siguiéndole...deberían de ser todo caras de felicidad y sin embargo noto cierto resquemor...no me quiero imaginar como estaríamos si la situación fuera la inversa.

Enjoy the ride


----------



## Escocío (4 May 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Toma, uno de los 8 votos en este post es mío.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nos ha jodido el boludo banquero, cualquiera puede entrar en reddit y ver los posts e incluso votarlos, otra cosa es que puedas escribir tus pendejadas.

Eres más lamentable de lo que ya creía.


----------



## Claudius (4 May 2017)

El Bitcoin se ha convertido en un cementerio de startups


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (4 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> El Bitcoin se ha convertido en un cementerio de startups



Muchas han iniciado proyectos que a dia de hoy no tienen cabida, pero que dentro de 2-4 años podrian ser perfectamente viables.. han sido unos adelantados! maldita sea..


----------



## waukegan (4 May 2017)

pep007 dijo:


> Ala buenas tardes. Aqui el troll anarcocapitalista.
> 
> No os preocupeis por los comerciantes que se han ido. Han hecho bien. Se han adelantado a la desaparicion del bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Si eso fuese así, ¿por qué razon el oro sigue siendo dinero y no se replicó lo mismo con otros metales o materiales escasos?. Creo que hay algo en la psicología humana que hace que una vez cristaliza un consenso sobre algo, hace muy difícil mover este consenso. Ojo, que planteo esto como agnóstico del bitcoin y de la escuela austriaca al igual que todas las pseudociencias.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (4 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> mucha atención al btc últimamente en zh...
> 
> bitcoin soars above $1,600 on relentless japanese buying frenzy | zero hedge
> 
> ...





peligro, peligro, peligro.


----------



## Claudius (4 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Bitcoin Soars Above $1,600 On Relentless Japanese Buying Frenzy | Zero Hedge



Hombre, los movimientos de yen (el aumento) yo les tengo detectados desde que se implantó el corralito en China.

Y sospecho, que con todos los avisos que dieron las autoridades chinas, muchos migraron a monederos locales, a ver que pasaba y cuando se impuso el corral se fueron a exchange japoneses, y con apalancamientos de 2 cifras.
Por que japos y no yankis? y porque yen y no usd? ienso:

Ahora se está negociando según datos, más en yen que en usd, pero es que habría que saber la veracidad de esos datos.. por un lado y por otro quien está detrás si chinos o japos, por poner un ejem, todos negociamos mayormente con usd, no con eur. y eso no quiere decir que sean los yankis los que muevan.

Lo de Bitfinex, hay que vigilar su cold a ver como evoluciona, que está posteado, en 1 mes ha perdido +- la mitad de reservas.

Pero mientras, vaya encierro del amor hermoso, si se enteran los abuelos trajeados en la bolsa de Madrid, con sus newspapers de color salmón, se les cae la dentadura de estar pegándose por 10% semestral con buena suerte y algún dividendo de 1 cifra de % anual :XX:


----------



## Nico (4 May 2017)

Tengo la sensación -viendo los diferentes indicadores- que lo que estamos viendo es -por primera vez- que las "alt" empuja al bitcoin a la suba.

Mucha gente está entrando a las "alts" comprando bitcoins para ello. Obviamente no se quieren perder la fiesta porque considera que "recién empieza".

Manifiesto mi sorpresa sobre la subida de Ripple por ejemplo. Yo lo daba por muerto pero, es evidente que allí hay "noticias" (que no he estado siguiendo por desinterés) pero supongo que tienen que ver con convenios que han cerrado con los bancos.

Lo de Litecoin, impresionante.

Unas cuantas de las otras -el propio Ethereum, Dash, Monero- puestos en modo "to the moon".

Como digo... impresionante.

Ahora bien. La gran pregunta es... qué va a pasar "mañana" ?

Es posible que estemos frente a un "rally de las alts" que se de larga duración (meses) y eso va a traccionar TODO para arriba -el bitcoin incluido obviamente por ser la puerta de ingreso al sistema-.

Pero, si se "desinfla", la cadena de impactos va estar interesante de ver (hay varias posibilidades).

Por lo pronto, lo que ha quedado en claro es que, a falta de "tirón" por parte del bitcoin para levantar el mercado, han venido las "alts" a ocupar ese lugar y, en su viaje, lo llevan a la rastra.

Este es un momento clave -que puede durar mucho- y que, cuando se asiente (al final todo se tiene que asentar en algún punto de equilibrio) va a dejar un panorama (no hablo de precio, hablo de posicionamientos) que no va a reconocer ni la madre de Satoshi Nakamoto.

Creo que estamos en OTRO JUEGO. Habrá que repensar todo lo que sabíamos para entender el nuevo escenario.

Mientras tanto, los que especulan en el mercado están de parabienes. Trate de rapiñar todo lo que se pueda y disfruten del sonido de las monedas en el bolsillo !!


----------



## Nico (4 May 2017)

No.

No tengo tiempo para controlar inversiones tan volátiles aunque, cuando veo los históricos se me cae la baba.

Pero, si no te enfocas en las cosas que te dan dinero terminas con la cabeza en muchos temas y no funcionas.

De todos modos este es un mercado especulativo como cualquier otro y el que no tiene otras opciones y trabaja en el mismo, la ha pasado bomba (por diversión y por ganancias).

Mi único aviso -por viejo- es que no hay que confundir los CICLOS con la ETERNIDAD. Los mercados tienen ciclos y, lo bonito es entrar BAJO y salir ALTO... pero en algún momento SE SALE.

Obviamente algo puede subir mucho tiempo pero, al final llega a sus puntos de equilibrio.

Ver en las pantallas "miles de dólares" y ver cómo desaparecen, es una fea sensación. Hay que aprender a hacer dinero y a resguardarlo (mejor dicho, invertirlo en otros mercados)

Pero, el que no tenga otras opciones creo que este mercado es el más dinámico de todos los que existen actualmente. Bienaventurados los que le han sacado el jugo.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (4 May 2017)

Nico dijo:


> No.
> 
> No tengo tiempo para controlar inversiones tan volátiles aunque, cuando veo los históricos se me cae la baba.
> 
> ...



Te vendo 5000 XRP a precio de saldo ahora mismo : 0,06.


----------



## Divad (4 May 2017)

Nico dijo:


> No.
> 
> No tengo tiempo para controlar inversiones tan volátiles aunque, cuando veo los históricos se me cae la baba.
> 
> ...



Es difícil de creer que con lo informado que estás... no hayas metido ni un céntimo y más sabiendo que blockchain ha venido para actualizar el sistema (no solo económico, sino TODO el sistema).

Puedes defender los intereses del chino, pero es jodido de creer que no mires por tus propios intereses haciendo clin, clin, clin,... con otras criptos o incluso con la misma Bitcoin (ya que llevas tiempo en el juego).

Me cito del hilo altscoins: 


> Cuando comiencen a facilitarse los pagos en cualquier cripto... ya no tendrá sentido pasar por Bitcoin por no habar del costo y tiempo que supone. Seguirá subiendo Bitcoin mientras tenga el control del peaje y con ello hace que suba su valor, pero todos sabemos que sin desarrollo interno de Bitcoin estará condenada a desaparecer. Eso sí, hay que agradecer sus 113,662 GB que han servido para evolucionar el sistema.



¿Cómo lo ves Nico?

Veremos al chino ceder ante los dev tomando el control de la cripto para acapararse todo el mercado o la veremos morir de un susto mientras sigue subiendo hasta la luna?

BTC Dominance: 58.9% :fiufiu:


----------



## Nico (4 May 2017)

Interesante Divad.

Muy brevemente -que ya voy de salida-:

1) Hay -literalmente- miles de inversiones interesantes en el mundo. No puedes estar en todas.
En cualquier caso, este mercado ha tenido (y tiene aún) ribetes "tipo" (dije TIPO, lo dejo ahí por ahora) de burbuja y, en las burbujas se gana MUCHO dinero. 
Felicitaciones a los que la pegaron -siempre que se vayan con el dinero en el bolsillo si esto peta, de lo contrario fueron números en una pantalla-.

2) No defiendo los intereses del chino. Avisé en el foro que, como nadie lo defendía me iba a poner en "posición contraria" para achispar un poco la cosa. Vengo al foro a aprender y DIVERTIRME. Sin el chino no me hubiera divertido tanto.

Eso si, algunos gaznápidos pensaron que yo decía _"mil ruiseñores entonen su nombre"_ como algo real. Qué le voy a hacer ?, tontuelos hay en todos lados y no voy a perder mi día atendiéndolos. 

3) Respecto a tu enunciado hay *varias posibilidades*:

a) Toda esta movida *fortalecerá TANTO a ciertas alts* (Ethereum por caso) que es posible que *el sistema se haga MULTIMONEDA*... en ese caso bitcoin empezará a ser "uno más" (esto no significa que se hunda, simplemente que ya no será exclusivo y tendrá que COMPETIR con más ahínco)

b) Toda esta movida puede *"poner en alerta" a las autoridades monetarias* -cosa que con el bitcoin -guardado en cold wallets- ni les rascaba el higo- y empezar a adoptar medidas. Estas medidas pueden ser "buenas" (regular y autorizar las criptos, etc.) o "malas" (poner los cañones en marcha).
Los resultados no los conozco pero, los "cañones" no ganan solos una guerra pero hace mucha pupita.

c) Toda esta movida, bajo ciertas condiciones REGLAMENTARIAS, puede que *ATRAIGA GRANDES OPERADORES* (Apple ?, Amazon ?, Facebook) y, ésto podrían entrar con todo el peso de su maquinaria.
En ese caso el gran público terminaría usando "amazon-coins" o "facebook-coins" y el bitcoin -e incluso las alts que hoy conocemos- pasar todas al recuerdo.

===

Desconozco el futuro pero, *las opciones son VARIAS* y, si tuviera tiempo te pondría tres o cuatro más y las desarrollaría un poco.

===

Lo que si puedo decir es que, hoy bitcoin no está más "solo" en el mercado... y parece que muchos bitcoñeros ni se han enterado. Prefieren pensar que "el bitcoin sube" y eso "arrastra a las alts" -como era antes- y no se dan cuenta que HOY, lo que arrastra al bitcoin y lo hace subir, son las alts.

Se ha dado vuelta el mundo (de las criptos) y algunos no se han enterado. Suele pasar en los mercados dinámicos.


----------



## ninfireblade (4 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Si, una putada... tengo el 80% en BTC así que estoy llorando que no veas :XX:
> 
> Y por cierto revisa tus matemáticas, DASH está a 94$ ahora mismo. El máximo fué de unos 115$... así que de 60% desde máximos nada, hamijo :abajo:
> 
> En definitiva, con una gano mucho, y con otra gano más. Pero lo importante no está en lo que llevamos andado, sino en lo que nos espera por delante




Lo que no te has enterado (o quizas solo quieras engañar a la gente) es que lo que ha subido ha sido bitcoin y no dash. Maximos de dash 0.124 BTC, valor actual 0.059 BTC

---------- Post added 04-may-2017 at 21:33 ----------




Nico dijo:


> No tengo tiempo para controlar inversiones tan volátiles aunque, cuando veo los históricos se me cae la baba.




No me extraña que no tengas tiempo... si te pasas la vida troleando en este hilo. Por mucho que te paguen por ello te hubiera sido mas rentable comprar bitcoins a $90


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (4 May 2017)

Se pondrá a 100.000.000 y la gente seguirá sin pasarse por aquí ni a saludar.

Qué desinterés más absoluto, hablas de bitcoin y la gente empieza a bostezar.


----------



## Alxemi (4 May 2017)

Buena corrección a tiempo


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (5 May 2017)

Pregunta a los entendidos, ¿Porqué Bit Coin bajó tanto desde noviembre de 2013 hasta enero de 2015?


----------



## ninfireblade (5 May 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Pregunta a los entendidos, ¿Porqué Bit Coin bajó tanto desde noviembre de 2013 hasta enero de 2015?




Mt. Gox - Wikipedia


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Buena corrección a tiempo



son correcciones sanas....







...Y DESPEGAMOS..... TO THE MOON!!!! :Aplauso:


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (5 May 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Mt. Gox - Wikipedia



Tremenda lectura y interesante el análisis. 

Supongo que el sistema actual de Bitcoin estará más que estudiado que un cisne negro como ese no vuelva a ocurrir, pero lo supongo como pura especulación.


----------



## ninfireblade (5 May 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Tremenda lectura y interesante el análisis.
> 
> Supongo que el sistema actual de Bitcoin estará más que estudiado que un cisne negro como ese no vuelva a ocurrir, pero lo supongo como pura especulación.





Como es lógico se ha mejorado mucho desde entonces pero sigue habiendo cosas que mejorar. Por aquellas fechas practicamente todo el intercambio estaba centralizado en mtgox, hoy en dia esta repartido entre muchos exchanges diferentes, lo cual es una gran mejora pero aun sigue siendo un problema. La solucion total llegara cuando no necesitemos exchanges para hacer cambios de bitcoin a fiat.


----------



## Divad (5 May 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> son correcciones sanas....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se acabará el peaje absurdo cuando las alts comiencen a tender puentes al FIAT. 

Las ballenas son las que van saliendo del circo y así van dando forma al escenario virtual en el que nos encontramos todos... :fiufiu::rolleye:


----------



## Alxemi (5 May 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Pregunta a los entendidos, ¿Porqué Bit Coin bajó tanto desde noviembre de 2013 hasta enero de 2015?



Bitcoin es un bien con una piscina de liquidez pequeña y por tanto está sujeto a una alta volatilidad. Según avanza el tiempo, como hay cada vez mas bitcoins generados la piscina de liquidez crece y la volatilidad decrece. Puedes buscar gráficas que muestran como ha ido disminuyendo la volatilidad del BTC:

The Bitcoin Volatility Index

Esta alta volatilidad por falta de liquidez hace que sea imposible (poco probable mas bien) una subida lineal en el precio sino que se van produciendo picos en la cotización que luego corrigen. Ha ocurrido así desde el principio, y el pico de 2013 no fue ni mucho menos el mas agresivo. BTC ha tenido "burbujas" mucho mayores en el pasado, desde el punto de vista del crecimiento porcentual, no de la cotización... esto lo puedes ver mas claro si buscas una gráfica del precio logarítmica:

https://blockchain.info/es/charts/market-price?scale=1&timespan=all

Ahí puedes ver que por ejemplo el pico de 2011 fue mucho mas brutal desde el punto de vista de la volatilidad que el de 2013. Si miras además una gráfica de precio del BTC que te marque el volumen, verás que la subida de 2013 no se produjo con un volumen muy alto de compras (aunque si con mayor volumen que la de 2011), simplemente había pocos BTC a la venta. Desde entonces hemos tenido periodos de compra con volúmenes mucho mayores que no han producido esas subidas, al haber mas liquidez.

Y bueno esto es un poco la teoría (mía) de por qué bitcoin crece de esta manera. Aparte está luego ya el cuanto sube para arriba cuanto baja y cuando lo hace... eso ya depende del mercado en el cual hay muchos factores... en ese periodo que indicas se junto sobre todo el lio de mtgox, (hay indicios de que había compras regulares por parte de bots internos en el exchange para subir el precio) con ventas muy bestias constantes y regulares en el tiempo por parte de algún ballenato early adopter tras al pinchazo de la burbuja de gox. En el foro le teníamos controlado, era un europeo que vendía en bitstamp regularmente.

Y finalmente llegó el evento del "slaying of the bear whale" que para mi cerró un ciclo a finales de 2014, dando fin al periodo bajista y comenzando el lateral 2015. Se sospecha que este bearwhale podía ser el mismo que había estado vendiendo regularmente. Este evento lo tienes hasta en vídeo:

[youtube]-uX_bB_4VJk [/youtube]

Y hay abundante arte sobre él disponible:


----------



## Nico (5 May 2017)

Qué buen post Alxemi !! :Aplauso::Aplauso:

Digno de un veterano !

Por lo que estoy viendo en el mercado creo que 2017 será recordado como el año donde el ecosistema de las criptomonedas pasó a la madurez e inició un mercado independiente y con vida propia.

Para ello, habrán tenido que "matar al padre" y no el sentido de que baje de precio (cosa que parece ser lo único que ven algunos) sino de que se habrán consolidado múltiples opciones lo que dará juego a que inversores de MAYOR TAMAÑO finalmente vean razonable ingresar al mercado.

Ningún gestor de fondos (propios o ajenos) serio, puede invertir en mercados de volatilidad tan elevada porque, así como gana el 50% lo pierde y, cuando administras fondos IMPORTANTES, esa no es una opción.

"Invierte lo que no te duela perder" es un consejo interesante para un jovenzuelo que se gasta 650 euros en bitcoins pero no para el tipo que tiene que decidir la inversión de 150 millones de dólares. Ese tiene que moverse con otras pautas.

Pero, si como estamos viendo en vez de un bitcoin ciclotímico con apenas 400.000 unidades que se mueven en el mercado (porque todo el resto son "cold wallets" o se han perdido), pasamos a tener 3, 5 o 20 criptomonedas, con diferentes usos y valores, más o menos estabilizadas en lo técnico, la cosa va a cambiar.

Surgirán fondos -quizás chicos para el tamaño de los hedge pero, importantes para el mercado de criptos- de 10 o 20 millones que armarán estrategias para invertir en "paquetes" armados según sus criterios (20% de bitcoin, 20% de ethereum, 20% de Dash, 20% de Litecoin, 20% para "mierdacoins" más o menos seleccionadas, etc.)

Se abre un mundo nuevo y creo que lo hemos visto nacer en estos meses.

Para dónde terminará apuntando, ya lo veremos... pero, ha sido un curso acelerado de mercados para todos.


----------



## zyro (5 May 2017)

Desde el punto de vista de los movimientos especulativos de las ballenas, otros los llaman leones, sigo pensando que primero pumpearon a lo bestia todas las altcoin con gran volumen y toda esa inmensidad de dinero, después de distribuir entre todos los inversores que han ido entrando al calor de altas rentabilidades, la metieron en BTC.

Y vuelvo a repetir, si eso es así, sólo hemos visto el arranque de una nueva burbuja BTC. Los 2000$ están a la vuelta de la esquina, quizás 4000, quizás 10000, porque los 1000$ pasarían a ser fuerte soporte durante unos cuantos años.

Eso no quiere decir que las altcoin se vayan al infierno, puede que mantengan precios interesantes, esperando la próxima burbuja.

Porque claro, leo a algunos sobre las bondades de tal o cual altcoin, pero los grandes movimientos del mercado lo hacen grandes carteras y esos van moviendo el dinero de un lado a otro. Compran poco a poco sin levantar sospechas cuando el precio parece dormido y venden despues de meterle un arreón importante.

Aunque días como el de hoy en el que suben las Altcoin y también Bitcoin, me hacen dudar de este planteamiento.

Empiezo a pensar que las altcoin se están independizando y tenemos un gran mercado de criptomonedas en el que BTC ya no es la única moneda de cambio. 

Puede que los grandes fondos ya estén trabajando sobre una cesta de monedas: BTC, ETH, ...


Eso hará que la correlación BTC-Altcoin no sea tan clara.



---------- Post added 05-may-2017 at 09:00 ----------




Nico dijo:


> Surgirán fondos -quizás chicos para el tamaño de los hedge pero, importantes para el mercado de criptos- de 10 o 20 millones que armarán estrategias para invertir en "paquetes" armados según sus criterios (20% de bitcoin, 20% de ethereum, 20% de Dash, 20% de Litecoin, 20% para "mierdacoins" más o menos seleccionadas, etc.)



Una de las plataformas que aspira a conseguirlo es ICONOMI.


----------



## Claudius (5 May 2017)

zyro dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que las altcoin se están independizando y tenemos un gran mercado de criptomonedas en el que BTC ya no es la única moneda de cambio.
> 
> Puede que los grandes fondos ya estén trabajando sobre una cesta de monedas: BTC, ETH, ...
> 
> Eso hará que la correlación BTC-Altcoin no sea tan clara.



zyro, hace tiempo que esa visión que muestras la tengo en mente.
Esa hipótesis este año pienso que va a cambiar a teoría, ya que ayer se vió con el primer gran dump btc, como se comportaron las que pueden estar recibiendo FIAT institucional y directo: las dos ETH, por su presentación a la SEC para ETFs. 

ETH atacando una cifra psicológica los 100$ 
LTC consolidando 2 dígitos y negociado directo a fiat con coinbase
ETC atacando a ETH con el espírito cyberpunk y la sombra de un ETF 
A NEM, que la pueden otorgar una norma ISO, con el abanico enterprise que la abre sobre todo en Japón y alrededores ::
Etc.

Esto está cambiando y mucho.., y todo acompañado por una más que posible burbuja alt-coinera..

A dónde nos llevará.. a saber.. ( to the moon, mars?) :ouch:


----------



## Cui Bono (5 May 2017)

Es patético. 
Los shitcoiners crean un hilo sobre sus pajillas mentales y lo llaman mentando al bitcoin. 

Estimadas criaturitas.. si vuestras shitties pegan el estirón ¿En qué otra moneda hareis la consolidación? Esperad que miro el título.. :: ::

Los 1500$ de ahora serán los 100$ de antaño, y os volverá a pillar el toro cuando se estrenen las 5 cifras.


----------



## paketazo (5 May 2017)

indenaiks dijo:


> Es patético.
> Los shitcoiners crean un hilo sobre sus pajillas mentales y lo llaman mentando al bitcoin.
> 
> Estimadas criaturitas.. si vuestras shitties pegan el estirón ¿En qué otra moneda hareis la consolidación? Esperad que miro el título.. :: ::
> ...



Nadie puede desmentir lo que dices, lo que sí podemos recordar es que muchos dijeron en este foro (en tiempo pasado) que ETH no valdría nada (yo en parte por lo vertido aquí, no llevo ni una), o Monero o Dash...y entremedias, veo que ETH ha pasado de 0,5$ a 100$, y no con poco volumen diario, y una media de transacciones que se aproxima a la de BTC (120 mil Vs 293 mil) 

Evidentemente el jefe es el jefe, y yo lo respeto.

Todo surge por un motivo, ya sea necesidad, incertidumbre, especulación...ahora estamos aquí, y en este aquí y ahora, ganan los que ganan...

¿mañana?

No sé quién ganará, espero que todos, aun que también puede ser que ya no estemos aquí.

Entremedias 1602$ incluso con incertidumbres...y eso ahora mismo es el escaparate que cuenta.

Un saludo, y pies en el suelo.


----------



## Edu.R (5 May 2017)

Seguimos con aquello de máximo de valor histórico y mínima dominancia histórica.

Esto al final tiene que reventar de alguna forma. No puede estar asi eternamente.


----------



## Nico (5 May 2017)

*Edu:*

Somos varios en este hilo que decimos más o menos lo mismo. Ha cambiado el tablero (y las fichas) en este juego.

Al "abrirse la cancha" a otras alts el mercado ha ganado en "ancho y profundidad" y eso permite que ingrese MAS DINERO sin generar explosiones.

Si la demanda fuera sobre bitcoin estaría ahora en $ 5000 pero, nadie se animaría a entrar en un campo minado de ese tipo.

Ahora, entra el mismo dinero o más pero, como la mitad -o más- sigue de largo para las criptos esto permite que la cosa vaya equilibrada.

Hasta que no se agote el "ancho y profundidad" de esta pecera de mayor tamaño, Bitcoin va a poder seguir subiendo -tranqui como va, sin pumps brutales-.

Fíjate en los volumenes (lo que entra y lo que sale).

Para darnos una idea... *Litecoin* pasó de $ 4 (o 5) a principio de año a $ 25 (un 500%)

*Bitcoin* pasó de $ 1000 que estaba en Enero a $ 1600 que ronda ahora (un 60%).

Y, el 500% de Litecoin también lo tienes en *Monero, Dash, Ethereum* y, creo que hasta en *Ripple* (por nombrar las principales).

Esto significa que hay "más espacio" para meter dinero en el ecosistema y, como una parte "entra" vía bitcoin y otra son directamente bitcoñeros que mueven sus fichas para sacar un poco de rentabilidad, tienes una explicación de lo que se está moviendo.

La gran duda es si habrá una "estampida" de gente saliendo de las alts (un dump) porque, en ese caso el bitcoin tendría una subida muy intensa -aunque luego habría que ver si la gente se queda allí o sigue camino al Fiat con lo que Bitcoin, tras la primera oleada de subida, luego bajaría-.

Insisto. Acá hay un campo de juego diferente al que conocíamos y hay que estudiarlo, entenderlo y analizarlo. 

Lo que sabíamos o suponíamos hasta hace unos meses, creo que no se aplica más.

Hay MAS dinero, MAS estabilidad y MAS opciones y eso se refleja en lo que está pasando.


----------



## luckymixes (5 May 2017)

Reventará cuando Bitcoin tenga una corrección gorda que hace meses que debería haberse producido.

Si sigue to the moon es porque:
A) el mercado está descontando que Segwit y la ampliación de bloques está practicamente hecha, o

B) la gente no tiene ni idea de los problemas de escalabilidad y solo compra por fiebre burbujista y corre que se acaban.

En cualquier caso creo que está sobrevalorado al hacer un máximo histórico justo cuando lo que planea por el horizonte es:

- Un posible fork y cambio de nombre

- Una guerra de mineros a ver quien echa abajo la cadena del otro

- Las grandes corporaciones y medios mainstream promocionando Ethereum como si no hubiera un mañana. 


La corrección vendrá a traves de un catalizador, que puede ser el rechazo de nuevo del ETF, el crack de Bitfinex, o el boicot de Jihan Wu a los intentos de implantar Segwit.

Cuando corrija Bitcoin en serio, se cepillará con él a medio universo cripto, llevándose por delante muchas alts minoritarias, otras mas establecidas con una hemorragia severa, y un pequeño sector con menos market cap, pero mejor ratio alt/BTC.

Los de siempre se pensarán que estoy en contra del Bitcoin, que no creo en el proyecto y que bla bla bla. *Yo sólo digo lo que veo, y es que ahora mismo el bitcoin no está para hacer maximos mientras no se desbloquee el tema Segwit vs. Jihan.*


----------



## Nico (5 May 2017)

Buen análisis *Lucky* y concuerdo en lo esencial con el mismo.

Hoy (ahora, en estas épocas) una crisis en el bitcoin si le pegaría a todo el universo de alts. Lo que pasa es que, como entra dinero y sube el precio y ATH y to the moon... nadie tienen ganas de pasarse de listo.

- Que el segWit, al menos por ahora NO entrará al bitcoin... es un hecho... pero nadie se peleará por eso ahora.
- Que la ampliación de bloques NO ocurrirá en el bitcoin ahora... es un hecho... pero nadie se peleará por eso ahora.

Está todo el mundo muy entusiasmoado con sus números en la pantalla como para:

a) Armar una gorda
b) Preocuparse por otra cosa.

En las cuestiones de fondo lo cierto es que Bitcoin *se está quedando paralizado en un mundo que CAMBIA* y, un buen día, se van a enterar que hay varias alts con puerta directa al FIAT o con prestaciones COMERCIALES mucho más eficaces y, allí, les entrará el apuro y el pavor.

Pero, por el momento ni el SegWit, ni Jihan Wu, ni la puta que lo parió importa... ahora lo único que cuenta son los ATH y nada más.

===

OJO!, aclaración para los gaznápidos de bajo coeficiente intelectual... en ningún lado he dicho que Bitcoin, cuando le duela el culo al ver que los competidores lo pasan por la banquina, no se ponga las pilas y, en dos tardes amplíen bloques, pongan el SegWit, lustren los carteles y barran el piso. Lo pueden hacer perfectamente y, en la contraofensiva matar a unos cuantos.

También en esa contraofensiva consolidar precios y demás.

Son dos cuestiones DIFERENTES.

Por lo pronto HOY, están todos como pavos cebados antes de Navidad... les ponen ATHs en la pantalla y todos aplauden.

Mientras tanto, ni SegWit, ni ampliación de bloques, NI FORK (no le conviene a nadie).

Por detrás (y por abajo, arriba y el costado) *todo el resto se está haciendo una fiesta* (Litecoin con su SegWit y 500% de incremento; Ethereum y Ripple consolidando convenios institucionales, Dash conquistando jóvenes -y unas cuantas más que, ni sigo, ni me entero lo que hacen pero, que parece que van a toda pastilla con cambios y novedades).

Obviamente también las cien "mierdacoins" siendo usadas para estafas o pumps y dumps y todo lo que ya sabemos.

Bitcoin *NO ESTA MUERTO* (ni de lejos). Pero, esta es la *PRIMERA VEZ* que el panorama le está cambiando de modo tan radical y, algunos no parecen haberse dado cuenta.

---------- Post added 05-may-2017 at 20:18 ----------

Dos datos de interés:

*Mempool* = 117.000 transacciones pendientes. 70 Mb de tamaño el bloque en espera.

Comisiones sugeridas para que la transacción pase más o menos rápido = *$ 5*.

Hasta en el "sitio oficial del SegWit" de Reddit ya hay gente que empieza a cansarse:

$3 transaction fee?! : Bitcoin


----------



## Emeregildo (5 May 2017)

Para Nico:

Pero vamos a ver manipulador. Sabes perfectamente que llevamos casi 6 meses con el plan de activación del segwit intentando dar un paso adelante en el desarrollo tecnológico del BTC. Nadie dentro del equipo del core se ha quedado embobado viendo los numeritos verdes en la pantalla. Llevan años programando a un altísimo nivel y si no hemos alcanzado el Segwit antes ha sido por culpa del bloqueo del chino con su pool y los backdoor de sus equipos de minado. 

Que los poseedores del bitcoin y de todas las cryptos nos estamos haciendo pajas mentales con las ganancias. Correcto, pero eso no cambia nada. 

En el momento en el que bitcoin active el UASF y el segwit se pondrán las cartas sobre la mesa y bitcoin dará un puñetazo sobre la mesa para seguír estando a la delantera tecnológica del mundo crypto.


----------



## racional (5 May 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Seguimos con aquello de máximo de valor histórico y mínima dominancia histórica.
> 
> Esto al final tiene que reventar de alguna forma. No puede estar asi eternamente.



Si cada vez entran mas jugadores apostando por otras cryptos, es normal que eso pase. El dinero se va distribuyendo entre todas. Mientras no vendan btc para comprar otras no deberia ser preocupante para los tenedores de btc.


----------



## Claudius (5 May 2017)

Nico dijo:


> ---------- Post added 05-may-2017 at 20:18 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]Dos datos de interés:
> 
> ...



A un Venezolano, eso le da igual, puede asumirlo. Un griego, ni se fija. 

Y mientras aquí nadie se da cuenta de quien ha asumido discretamente el liderazgo.. tecnológico, vaya jugada de ajedrez están montando los chinos. El Lite a fuego con el Yuan. 

Putos chinos..., se saben el libro de Sun Tzu mejor que los occidentales la biblia..

_Si utilizas al enemigo para derrotar al enemigo, serás poderoso en cualquier lugar a donde vayas.
_ El Chimbo Bayo


----------



## luckymixes (5 May 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Para Nico:
> 
> Pero vamos a ver manipulador. Sabes perfectamente que llevamos casi 6 meses con el plan de activación del segwit intentando dar un paso adelante en el desarrollo tecnológico del BTC. Nadie dentro del equipo del core se ha quedado embobado viendo los numeritos verdes en la pantalla. Llevan años programando a un altísimo nivel y si no hemos alcanzado el Segwit antes ha sido por culpa del bloqueo del chino con su pool y los backdoor de sus equipos de minado.
> 
> ...



Ese es el problema! Que HAY UNA GUERRA entre los que quieren mejorar el bitcoin y los que quieren estancarlo para sacar provecho de sus equipos de minado y forrarse, Y VAN GANANDO LOS MALOS.

A día de hoy como tecnología, Litecoin mismamente le da mil vueltas a Bitcoin, sólo falta que la gente se entere para que haya una fuga masiva. Es un problema grave y la gente simplemente lo ignora porque no le gusta.

Bitcoin está enfermo, mientras los demás hacen pesas. Ojalá se solucione lo del Segwit, pero pasan los meses y la cosa va a peor.


----------



## zyro (5 May 2017)

utilizando el indicador Btc-e, predice corrección GORDA inminente:

lowstrife's Idea - Whaleclub

a los 100 que lleva desde máximos del día, habría que sumarle 200 o 300 más.


----------



## Emeregildo (5 May 2017)

zyro dijo:


> utilizando el indicador Btc-e, predice corrección GORDA inminente:
> 
> lowstrife's Idea - Whaleclub
> 
> a los 100 que lleva desde máximos del día, habría que sumarle 200 o 300 más.



Que indicador es ese?


----------



## zyro (5 May 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Que indicador es ese?



no es un indicador de AT, está basado en la diferencia de precio de BTC-e , si cotiza con descuento grande, anticipa caída.


Lo comenta mucho @Vgo de Bitcointalk
Seguimiento Bitcoin - Opiniones, precio y debate


----------



## Nico (5 May 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Para Nico:
> 
> Pero vamos a ver manipulador. Sabes perfectamente que llevamos casi 6 meses con el plan de activación del segwit intentando dar un paso adelante en el desarrollo tecnológico del BTC. Nadie dentro del equipo del core se ha quedado embobado viendo los numeritos verdes en la pantalla. Llevan años programando a un altísimo nivel y si no hemos alcanzado el Segwit antes ha sido por culpa del bloqueo del chino con su pool y los backdoor de sus equipos de minado.



Y esto qué tiene que ver, tontin ? (asumo que si puedes decirle "manipulador" a alguien que piensa diferente que tú, yo puedo decirte "tontín", verdad tontín ?)

El grupo que sustenta el SegWit sin negociar con los mineros que desean ampliar los bloques no va a llegar a ningún lado -y lo del UASF no se lo traga ni la madre-.

Mira los bloques marcados HOY:

Coin Dance | Bitcoin Block Details

Unlimited: 47.2% !! ( :8: ) de los más altos que ha tenido !!
BIP100 (bloques dinámicos): 10.4%
8Mb: 4.9%

En total, los que quieren AMPLIAR LOS BLOQUES (aunque las propuestas sean diferentes) son el *62.5%* del poder de hash.

Si si... leíste bien... no hay error... *62.5% !!* ::

Y los bloques marcados como SegWit... *36.8%*

Y los nodos marcados con UASF ? (que no son mineros, son nodos y es la misma gente que apoya el SegWit para que quede claro)... creo que andan por el *8%*

===

En qué mundo vives que no te has dado cuenta que un grueso de la comunidad bitcoin *QUIERE BLOQUES MAS GRANDES y, además, SEGWIT.*

Lo que no quieren es regalarles el bitcoin a los listillos de BlockStream para que hagan sus negocietes.

O cojemos todos o la puta al río. :rolleye:


----------



## juli (6 May 2017)

luckymixes dijo:


> HAY UNA GUERRA entre los que quieren mejorar el bitcoin y los que quieren estancarlo para sacar provecho de sus equipos de minado y forrarse



Éso es mucho suponer, en mi opinión.

No descartes otra motivación para esa guerra , ni que sea un fin en sí misma...que sería lo más grave para BTC. Es una de las posibilidades.

Y que, sin serlo en un principio /o tal vez sí, pero sería cuestión menor/, sea ya una coyuntura a día de hoy de la que al tal Jihan ni se le permita salir. China ni es poco codiciosa ni recatada en el respeto al individuo.



zyro dijo:


> Lo comenta mucho @Vgo de Bitcointalk



Vgo...palabras mayores. 



Nico dijo:


> En total, los que quieren AMPLIAR LOS BLOQUES (aunque las propuestas sean diferentes) son el *62.5%* del poder de hash.
> 
> Si si... leíste bien... no hay error... *62.5% !!* ::



Hoy...o eso es lo que dicen HOY.

A cuántos consensos se ha llegado en cualquiera de las direcciones ? A NINGUNO.

Descartas que a una discordia le suceda otra...y a esa otra ...y a esa, otra más...aunque requiera un giro argumental en algunos actores capitales ?

Porque tal vez sea mucho descartar.

Yo insisto en un libro / sólo uno posible, que no el mío / Si la discordia bitconiana fuese un fin en sí misma...cuál sería el botín último, Nico ?


----------



## remonster (6 May 2017)

Entro en el hilo, veo a Nico y Claudius dando lecciones como si supiesen, veo unas cuantas burradas escritas, veo los shitcoineros que siguen sin oler la hostia que les va a caer, y me piro.

Chaochao...


----------



## Divad (6 May 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Entro en el hilo, veo a Nico y Claudius dando lecciones como si supiesen, veo unas cuantas burradas escritas, veo los shitcoineros que siguen sin oler la hostia que les va a caer, y me piro.
> 
> Chaochao...



Preparen la alfombra roja y los tronos... :XX:

Vuelve el selecto club para dar lecciones defendiendo el papel de los dev frente a Nico el bolsillo de los mineros ::

Vayan cogiendo palomitas :XX:

Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (XI) - *Shit*coiners OUT!!!!

Bien que has hecho en cerrarlo Sr. Mojón, no me quiero imaginar como se debe de sentir uno al cerrar su hilo porque se tiene que tragar sus palabras y ser la risa de los espectadores. :fiufiu:

Es divertido seguir vuestro guión, como si os diera la vida o vuestra opinión fuese decisiva para el cambio :: Hasta parece que os cabreáis con el chino :XX::XX:

Qué siga el show! :Baile:


----------



## Nico (6 May 2017)

De mi parte me alegro mucho de dar la bienvenida a los compañeros que habían partido en busca de pastos más verdes. Los esperamos con los brazos abiertos en el glorioso hilo del bitcoin de burbuja.

Esta es su casa. Adelante.


----------



## Claudius (6 May 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Entro en el hilo, veo a Nico y Claudius dando lecciones como si supiesen, veo unas cuantas burradas escritas, veo los shitcoineros que siguen sin oler la hostia que les va a caer, y me piro.
> 
> Chaochao...



:8:

Qué personaje... El mundo de los neo-ricos de 1 y ceros descentralizados.


----------



## zyro (6 May 2017)

Esta la conoceréis:

HOOOOOOOLD , HOOOOOOLD FOR THE LONGEST TIME!

[youtube]NG1qooBzE2w[/youtube]


----------



## Claudius (6 May 2017)

La corriente del flippening/sorpasso, causante de Ethereum atacando 100?
::

https://hackernoon.com/the-flippening-how-i-learned-to-stop-loving-bitcoin-663e5db40707


----------



## Merlin (6 May 2017)

Ha salido ahora un gurú/analista de criptomonedas llamado CryptoYoda el cual están recomendando algunos usuarios de Reddit. Por si os interesa: 

Su Twitter: CryptoYoda (@CryptoYoda1338) on Twitter

Y también tiene blog, os dejo su último artículo que es muy interesante: the-golden-age-of-cryptocurrency


----------



## mamendurrio (6 May 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Pregunta a los entendidos, ¿Porqué Bit Coin bajó tanto desde noviembre de 2013 hasta enero de 2015?



Explicación visual

[youtube]SYugTucyCMU[/youtube]


----------



## paketazo (6 May 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Entro en el hilo, veo a Nico y Claudius dando lecciones como si supiesen, veo unas cuantas burradas escritas, veo los shitcoineros que siguen sin oler la hostia que les va a caer, y me piro.
> 
> Chaochao...



Sin entrar en debates absurdos, creo que con la ausencia de algunos clásicos por aquí, perdemos todos.

Siempre es sano tener posturas enfrentadas y razonadas.

*Nico* podrá caer mejor o peor en cuanto a sus comentarios, en persona seguro que cae bien a todos (es un comercial nato), el tipo argumenta bien cada exposición que hace.

Los clásicos del hilo, quizá no tengáis ya la paciencia ni las ganas de argumentar para los iniciados, por que vosotros aprendisteis a pelo, y quizá sea el mejor modo de aprender.

Yo he aprendido mucho leyendo todo vuestro material, bien es cierto que paja había bastante, pero era ameno.

No quiero ser mediador de nada, solo considero que perdemos todos al "castrar" un debate constructivo, por muy destructivo que llegase a parecer.

Un saludo y suerte


----------



## mamendurrio (6 May 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *Como todas las demás criptomonedas.
> 
> Son la base de estafas piramidales y esquemas Ponzi de toda la vida.*



Sí, díselo a los que compraron hace un año a $ 460 lo estafados que se sienten ahora !:XX:


----------



## zyro (6 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Sin entrar en debates absurdos, creo que con la ausencia de algunos clásicos por aquí, perdemos todos.
> 
> Siempre es sano tener posturas enfrentadas y razonadas.
> 
> ...



comparto tu talante conciliador, pero por muchos conocimientos que tengan esos 2 o 3 autoexiliados, es inadmisible que se dediquen a llamar COMEMIERDAS a @Nico y a otros compañeros que intervienen con CORRECCIÓN Y RESPETO.

Ellos decidieron agruparse en secta "tudemun" donde CUALQUIER intervención que no hablara del "omnimodo" Bitcoin, era tratada con insultos y desprecio.

No sólo han sido ellos mismos los que se han autoexiliados a otro foro que pudieran controlar más, es que además han intentado y siguen intentando cerrar y después TROLEAR este hilo.

Que curioso, las veces que les he visto repetir a ellos la palabra TROL en este hilo. Ahora son ellos los troles, porque sólo vienen a trolear.

Este es un foro que siempre ha estado abierto a la participación de todos, tanto los tudemun como los que no.

Por supuesto no te estoy discutiendo nada, sólo aporto mi humilde opinión. Yo a diferencia de otros, me gusta leer la opinión de los demás, asi el debate es enriquecedor. Lo contrario se convierte en secta.


----------



## Alxemi (6 May 2017)

Mimble wimble se plantea montar su propia Blockchain 

Sorting Hat Time? MimbleWimble Weighs Own Blockchain Launch - CoinDesk

Desde móvil


----------



## sirpask (7 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Mimble wimble se plantea montar su propia Blockchain
> 
> Sorting Hat Time? MimbleWimble Weighs Own Blockchain Launch - CoinDesk
> 
> Desde móvil



((((Por los momentos, esta propuesta no es del todo compatible con Bitcoin. Tendremos que esperar para averiguar si sus desarrolladores finalmente deciden resolver este problema, o deciden en su lugar crear una nueva criptomoneda. Esta última sería una decisión arriesgada, dado que en cuanto a privacidad ya se perfilan como líderes*Monero*y Zcash, una competencia bastante fuerte.

Leer más:*https://criptonoticias.com/coleccio...ins-trabajen-mas-hablen-menos/#ixzz4gNUEbSSp*
Follow us:*@CriptoNoticias on Twitter*|*CriptoNoticias on Facebook))))


----------



## sirpask (7 May 2017)

Bitcoin sigue subiendo, mientras que las demás monedas bajan


----------



## Alxemi (7 May 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Bitcoin sigue subiendo, mientras que las demás monedas bajan



Vaya tela los medios en español sobre criptos, más malos no pueden ser, 

Desde móvil


----------



## kikepm (7 May 2017)

zyro dijo:


> comparto tu talante conciliador, pero por muchos conocimientos que tengan esos 2 o 3 autoexiliados, es inadmisible que se dediquen a llamar COMEMIERDAS a @Nico y a otros compañeros que intervienen con CORRECCIÓN Y RESPETO.



Pues yo ahí discrepo, máxime cuando es DE SOBRAS CONOCIDO que Nico es un troll a sueldo pagado que defiende la posición de quien le paga, sea este un banco o asociación de bancos, el gobierno o quien sea, punto este sobre el que nunca tendremos las completa seguridad.

DE igual forma que el promotor, animosa y demás RALEA se dedican a defender posturas gubenamentales pagado su sueldo con el dinero de TODOS con bastante probabilidad. De tus impuestos, y de los míos.


Ahora, que Nico, Animosa y el Promotor (que probablemente no son una sola persona, sino equipos de personas) se muestren EDUCADOS en extremo no es porque estas personas en su vida personal lo sean, sino que solo siguen un código de conducta bien simple, que consiste en no producir enfrentamiento directo, ya que el fin último de quien les paga NO ES INFORMAR DESINTERESADAMENTE, sino MANIPULAR en favor de sus intereses.

Y quien se dedica profesionalmente a la manipulación, sabe perfectamente que la mejor forma es el humor, el chascarrillo, la ironía...

O no vemos el estilo uniforme de el Promotor: 





¿a que esto os suena a todos?



Por tanto *es lícito, conveniente e incluso moralmente una obligación* dejar en claro a todo nuevo forero quienes son estos personajes. Y el insulto es parte del repertorio, ya que no va dirigido a la persona, que como ya digo no es una, sino a lo que representan.


Como SIEMPRE fue en este foro, hasta la llegada de Podemos y la propaganda más nauseabunda que se ha visto en una "democracia". Que ni en las formas. 


Y ahora una legión de foreros que se dedican a thankear permanentemente a manipuladores.



Ahora, sigue defendiendo a MANIPULADORES. Eso solo te deja en dos posibles estados, o eres un tonto no informado o formas parte del equipo.


----------



## Claudius (7 May 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Y ahora una legión de foreros que se dedican a thankear permanentemente a manipuladores.



Algunos se montan unas películas muy buenas.


----------



## paketazo (7 May 2017)

Por dónde anda el famoso "Pareto" ... ¿lo esperamos aún?...mira que se insistió semanas y meses sobre esto y el 80% de dominancia del BTC inalterable a largo plazo.


----------



## Claudius (7 May 2017)

A este paso, Ripple va a ser quien le quite el 5 del Dominance Index.


----------



## Nico (7 May 2017)

Recién entro a Internet (tengo diferencia horaria) y me doy con un panorama de lo más extraño.

¿ Qué está pasando hoy ?. ¿ Alguien sabe algo ?

Si me fijo en el volumen "en fiat" de los exchanges más importantes, ronda los 80.000 bitcoins.

Bitcoin exchanges list - Bitcoinity.org

Pero, cuando voy al movimiento total del mercado me doy conque hay 500.000 bitcoins "en movimiento" en los mercados, lo que deja un saldo de 400.000 bitcoins que se están moviendo HACIA las alts.

Incluso los precios lo reflejan. Medido en bitcoins (no en dólares) suben casi todas.

¿ Pura especulación "de fin de semana" o hay alguna noticia que lo justifique ?


----------



## Alxemi (7 May 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Recién entro a Internet (tengo diferencia horaria) y me doy con un panorama de lo más extraño.
> 
> ¿ Qué está pasando hoy ?. ¿ Alguien sabe algo ?
> 
> ...



Yo sospecho que pueda tener que ver con esta noticia que puse antes:
Sorting Hat Time? MimbleWimble Weighs Own Blockchain Launch - CoinDesk


----------



## Nico (7 May 2017)

No... digamos que *Litecoin* subre por su segwit y que *Ripple* lo hace por algunos convenios recientes que haya hecho con bancos. *Ethereum* por su parte está ocupando un lugar en el ecosistema. OK.

Pero... *Stellar* ?... no veo ninguna noticia nueva de Stellar.

Porque, convengamos que mover "un" millón más o menos se mueve fácil en el mercado de las criptos hoy día pero, cuando hablamos de 10, 20 o 50 millones estamos hablando de un buen volumen.

Y hoy, vemos (arriba de 10 millones):

CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Litecoin = 183 millones
Ripple = 181 millones
Stellar Lumens = 155 millones
Ethereum = 91 millones
Tether = 62 millones (no lo cuento como "alt")
Dogecoin = 32 millones (no había muerto ?)
Ethereum Classic = 32 millones
Dash = 19 millones
Monero = 15 millones
BitShares = 13 millones
NEM = 12 millones

Todo esto (y son sólo las que mueven MAS de 10 millones) es mucho movimiento.

Especulación pura y dura ?, "noticias" raras ?

No creo que lo de Mimble Wimble afecte al bitcoin en nada... apenas si es un proyecto.


----------



## Merlin (7 May 2017)

¿Tendrá algo que ver las elecciones francesas de hoy?


----------



## Nico (7 May 2017)

Bueno... voy a irle a la explicación más sencilla -para qué complicarla más-.

Estamos ante un "espejismo" de doble contabilidad que, vaya a saber cuánto dura y qué pasa cuando se desarme (si es que se desarma).

Veamos:

1) Si bien ha subido el dinero que entra al ecosistema (vía Bitcoin) tampoco se ha escapado tanto de sus promedios.
Ingresa dinero equivalente a 80 - 100 o 120.000 bitcoins.

2) Pero, el mercado de las alts (hoy al menos) está moviendo 500.000 bitcoins.

3) los 400.000 bitcoins "de diferencia" son bitcoñeros que han decidido desempolvar sus "cold wallets" e irse a pescar rentabilidades al especulativo mundo de la alts.

4) Visto "en dólares" parece que todos han subido una bestialidad (al menos las 10 o 20 que están más en la vidriera) pero, en el fondo estamos contabilizando BITCOINS no DOLARES (o fiat si lo prefieren para incluir a los yenes, wons, euros, libras y rubros que también ingresan).

5) Este movimiento (de BITCOINS a ALTS) puede mantenerse un tiempo (tanto como bitcoñeros desempolven sus cold wallets para no perderse la fiesta) pero, no deja de estar limitado a 1, 2 o 3 millones de bitcoins. No hay más. Muchos están perdidos, muchos no serán movidos de sus cold wallets.
Quizás sean 5 millones... pero, no son ilimitados.

6) Un día de estos, o bien los mineros de "alts" -que hoy reciben bitcoins por sus criptos- van a querer "hacer caja en FIAT" o bien los bitcoñeros -que son los que han inflado esto- van a querer "volver a BITCOINS" y, realmente la ola que se va a armar va a ser monumental.

- Si son los bitcoñeros queriendo regresar a Bitcoins, el Bitcoin va a subir pero la ola se va a frenar allí (bajando las alts y subiendo bitcoin).
- Si son los "alts" queriendo hacer caja en Fiat, la ola va a "pasar de largo" en el bitcoin y TODO va a bajar de precio (cuando quieran vender para hacerse de FIAT).

Realmente no sé cuánto puede durar este momento pero, la "pirámide" que se está montando en algún momento se va a desbalancear. (CUIDADO!, no digo "pirámide" en el sentido ponzi del término aunque, los efectos van a ser los mismos).

Vean los números.

Supuestamente hay 20.000 millones (o 20 millones yanquis) de "cotización" en las alts y 20 billones más en bitcoins (redondeando) pero TODO se sustenta sobre unos 150 millones de dinero que entra por el lado del FIAT.

Aún si lo quisiésemos ver en términos MENSUALES (150 x 30 = 4500), lo que tenemos es esto:

FIAT = 4500 millones
BITCOIN = 20.000 millones
ALTS = 20.000 millones (de bitcoins)

Hay 40.000 millones "en los números", soportado sobre 4500 millones (de Fiat y con suerte creo que es menos).

10:1 de proporción

¿ Hasta dónde se estirará ? 20:1 ?, 30:1 ? 100:1 ?

Obviamente si el volumen "en fiat" que ingresa sube -cosa que probablemente ocurra- estas proporciones pueden mantenerse sin alterar los equilibrios.

Pero, lo cierto es que hoy tenemos un "espejismo" en el cual, estamos viendo "subir el precio" de las alts como si fuesen DOLARES pero en realidad lo hacen en BITCOINS (mayormente).


----------



## kikepm (7 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Algunos se montan unas películas muy buenas.



Evidentemente TU siempre has estado en mi punto de mira en cuanto a lo segundo.

En mi opinión es bastante probable que tu rol sea mucho más sutil.


----------



## paketazo (7 May 2017)

*Nico* la duda que me queda, es, ¿y si nadie vende?...nadie me refiero a un gran % de holders.

Como en el caso de BTC, muchos entraron y no han vendido, o han realizado una parte.

Ver subir un valor, ya sea acción, o en este caso altcoins, hace que los holders se planteen permanecer dentro, si acaso recuperar lo invertido, y dejar correr el resto.

Yo mismo, y muchos otros aquí, mantenemos a coste 0 todas nuestras inversiones, y esos "cold wallets" son la base de esa pirámide, lo que le da robustez.

Como ejemplo tenemos cualquier acción fuerte del Dow, Nasdaq, o el propio IBEX...acaso pensamos que Amancio Ortega es tan rico como refleja la cotización de Inditex...

Esa es otra pirámide, aun que sustentada por grandes inversiones que le dan un valor fundamental, pero si mañana trata de ejecutar su valor a mercado estas acciones caerán...y quién sabe cuanto...lo mismo para google, Microsoft...

Aquí sucede algo parecido, los holders están relativamente tranquilos, los especuladores, entran en el sistema, pero prefieren ir rotando de coin, antes que ejecutar a fiat y salirse del mismo, pues pierden oportunidad y comisiones dentro de este macro mercado.

No olvidemos que salir del sistema puede conllevar una fiscalidad asociada que no hace atractiva tal alternativa, sobre todo para los que no andan con calderilla.


La mayoría que nos movemos por aquí, ya no solo nos planteamos ejecutar beneficios en BTC o Fiat, hay otras alternativas, y la diversificación da algo más de seguridad...si es que realmente existe eso por aquí.

Lo que quiero decir es que el dinero que entra, en gran % se queda, y mientras se queda, otro va llegando...no olvidemos que esta potencial burbuja, podría estar en sus comienzos.

¿Cuánta gente de a pie sabe lo que es BTC?...? ¿cuantos los poseen?

Ya no entro en otras coins de menos difusión.

¿Qué habrá ostia?...no lo dudes...yo la duda que tengo es si habrá recuperación tras esta ya que creo que el dinero no sale de este circuito.

un saludo


----------



## asilei (7 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> *Nico* la duda que me queda, es, ¿y si nadie vende?...nadie me refiero a un gran % de holders.
> 
> Como en el caso de BTC, muchos entraron y no han vendido, o han realizado una parte.
> 
> ...



Muy bien visto, el sistema de las criptos es un sistema "cerrado". Y en este sistema Bitcoin es la reserva de VALOR. Pero las altcoins esán empezando a dar mucho juego y esto en si mismo ya es un tractor para los que ya están en el sistema.


----------



## Nico (7 May 2017)

Comparto. Si el sistema queda 'estabilizado' *no se produce ninguna salida ni carrera abrupta.*

El asunto es el siguiente (para ir pensando).

Si el sistema queda "estabilizado" -lo cual significa que Ripple, Ethereum, Dash, Monero, Litecoin como mínimo- tienen su propio volumen y estabilidad, en un momento NO MUY LEJANO *les van a "abrir puertas" al Fiat*.

Ese día, cuando puedas pagar en BitPay o Coinbase con Bitcoins o Ethereums o Dash y, los bancos usen Ripple o Ethereum y, muchos comerciantes acepte Dash o Litecoin directamente y además tengas exchanges dedicados o, en los actuales se opere con todas las criptos (Bitstamp por caso, etc.)... lo que va a faltar va a ser la "razón de existir" para el Bitcoin.

Eso *no significa que se muera ni que tenga que bajar de precio* pero, todos los argumentos de un 'to the Júpiter' (no ya the Moon) a $ 10000000000 cada bitcoin, no se podrán sustentar.

El sistema será un sistema MULTIMONEDA, todas ellas con "puerta" de acceso al Fiat, todas ellas aplicables como PAGO y, compitiendo a partir de allí por sus ATRIBUTOS TECNICOS (fortaleza de la blockchain, gasto de energía, costo de transacción, velocidad de las transacciones, etc.)

Y ahí te quiero ver pajarito.

Tal como propugno desde hace meses, o Bitcoin se apura *por negociar con los mineros*, aumentar el bloque, sumar el SegWit y ponerse en marcha o, varios meses más de este formato y se enfrentarán *a un HECHO CONSUMADO de un ecosistema de múltiples monedas compitiendo por sus méritos técnicos y costos y velocidad.*

Y, cada día que pase, quizá sean más los bitcoiners que vayan "desempolvando" la cold wallet para pasar parte de sus activos a las otras opciones como modo de diversificar el riesgo.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 May 2017)

Qué hay de las sidechains de las que hablaba Mojón?


----------



## Divad (7 May 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Qué hay de las sidechains de las que hablaba Mojón?



Está estreñido, si el chino no se baja los pantalones aceptando segwit, no hay sidechains. 

BTC Dominance: 53.0% :abajo:

Se les habrá pasado el arroz el día que tengan las sidechains :fiufiu:


----------



## Alxemi (7 May 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Qué hay de las sidechains de las que hablaba Mojón?



Si se llegan a implementar, que ojala, la blockchain de bitcoin podrá atraer proyectos que compitan con todo el mercado de alts actual. Y es posible que arrastre a un gran número de ellas pues los proyectos usarían la seguridad de la red bitcoin, por ahora la mayor con diferencia.

Yo creo que acabará llegando, de una u otra forma. Y que afectará mucho al mercado, pero no creo que acabe con toda la competencia por una mera cuestion de momentum,

Si hubiesen llegado pronto, si vería posible esa posibilidad, pero en este punto, lo veo complicado. 

Veremos


----------



## Claudius (7 May 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Qué hay de las sidechains de las que hablaba Mojón?



El camino a las sidechains, lo tiene sin piedras Ltc. Sin hacer nada, solo esperar pacientemente su momento. Menudos prendas son los chinos. 

Mientras hacían que el foco se pusiese en Btc y consiguieran bloquearlo desde dentro, ellos, con la excusa de 'salvadores' se han apropiado de los avances.

Ahora van a seguir apretando lentamente la cadena con más saturación del pool, ya no es noticia que las transacciones tarden, y que cuestan más que el uso de una tarjeta, es que ya es la tónica, y con la puntilla de incluir a Ltc en Coinbase, conectándolo con usd directamente siguen discretamente con la partida de ajedrez, hasta que se levanten como salvadores del espírito de Satoshi. 
Y los exchange no serán ajenos, empezarán a aumentar el par eth y ltc, con el resto, y con fiat.

Ahora más que nunca los grandes cold de Btc se tienen que mantener como si fueran Fort Nox, ya que son las minas del rey Salomón.

Sería gracioso, pensar que Satoshi tuviera la visión de un escenario similar y hubiera creado las bóbedas de los token bajo su tutela para ese fin, minas de tokens, cuya única forma de acceder sería un fuerza bruta a la semilla hoy imposible.


----------



## asilei (7 May 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Comparto. Si el sistema queda 'estabilizado' *no se produce ninguna salida ni carrera abrupta.*
> 
> El asunto es el siguiente (para ir pensando).
> 
> ...




Niego la mayor, el valor de Bitcoin no debe ser de "puerta de entrada" ni siquiera de medio de pago. El ecosistema Cripto es abierto por naturaleza por lo tanto generará espacialidades inevitablemente, Bitcoin debe competir para ser la RESERVA DE VALOR del ecosistema cripto.


----------



## Merlin (8 May 2017)

Nico dijo:


> 1) Si bien ha subido el dinero que entra al ecosistema (vía Bitcoin) tampoco se ha escapado tanto de sus promedios.
> Ingresa dinero equivalente a 80 - 100 o 120.000 bitcoins.
> 
> 2) Pero, el mercado de las alts (hoy al menos) está moviendo 500.000 bitcoins.
> ...



Nico, del dinero que se mueve cada día en altcoins ¿Cómo sabes que parte proviene del exterior (Fiat) y qué parte proviene de los bitcoñeros?


----------



## NTJ_borrado (8 May 2017)

Ya se que prometi no volver a participar en el hilo, pero la curiosidad me corroe y no tiene nada que ver con el bitcoin y las criptomonedas.

Alguien seria tan amable de explicarme brevemente por que los gurus de este hilo parecen haberlo abandonado en masa y se les ve abriendo otros hilos aparte echando pestes sobre la gente que postea aqui?


----------



## Kennedy (8 May 2017)

NTJ dijo:


> Ya se que prometi no volver a participar en el hilo, pero la curiosidad me corroe y no tiene nada que ver con el bitcoin y las criptomonedas.
> 
> Alguien seria tan amable de explicarme brevemente por que los gurus de este hilo parecen haberlo abandonado en masa y se les ve abriendo otros hilos aparte echando pestes sobre la gente que postea aqui?




Porque:
1) este hilo estaba infestado de trolls, CM y shitcoineros
2) en burbuja no hay moderadores

En reddit se permite que el creador del hilo pueda moderarlo.


----------



## Nico (8 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Nico, del dinero que se mueve cada día en altcoins *¿Cómo sabes que parte proviene del exterior (Fiat) y qué parte proviene de los bitcoñeros?*



He puesto mil veces el link. 

Acá tienes la suma *POR MONEDAS* (U$S, euro, yenes, etc.) y luego los intercambios por *PARES DE ALTS* (BTCxETH, BCTxLTC, etc.)

Bitcoin and altcoin 24 hour volume - WorldCoinIndex.com


----------



## NTJ_borrado (8 May 2017)

Kennedy dijo:


> Porque:
> 1) este hilo estaba infestado de trolls, CM y shitcoineros
> 2) en burbuja no hay moderadores
> 
> En reddit se permite que el creador del hilo pueda moderarlo.



Enormemente significativo, porque en el subreddit de Bitcoin en ingles ha pasado exactamente lo mismo: hay dos comunidades enfrentadas que se odian a muerte y censuran (para que usar eufemismos) a todo el que hable de cualquier tema minimamente favorable a la comunidad de enfrente. Esta claro que aqui hay un patron psiquiatrico que se repite.

Muchas gracias, muy amable. Que tenga usted un suenno reparador y jugosas ganancias futuras.


----------



## Nico (8 May 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Niego la mayor, el valor de Bitcoin no debe ser de "puerta de entrada" ni siquiera de medio de pago. El ecosistema Cripto es abierto por naturaleza por lo tanto generará espacialidades inevitablemente, *Bitcoin debe competir para ser la RESERVA DE VALOR *del ecosistema cripto.



Te aclaro que, estratégicamente hablando estoy de acuerdo contigo.

Ahora... cómo lo SUSTENTAS ?

¿ Por qué alguien que tiene una cripto sólida, con valor creciente, buenas prestaciones, bajo costo operativo, rápidas transacciones, etc., etc. tendría que "irse al Bitcoin" si él ya TIENE RESGUARDADO SU VALOR sin tener que pagar comisiones a nadie ?

Incluso los que tienen FIAT y quieren 'resguardo de valor'. ¿ Por qué necesariamente tendrían que ir a Bitcoin pudiendo optar por cualquiera de las otras opciones ? (asumiendo que funcionen).

Hoy puedes decir que la justificación es el mayor poder de hash en su blockchain pero, habría que ver técnicamente -no doy este debate aquí- si alguna de las soluciones que se están explorando, no genera idéntica seguridad con costos mucho menores (por caso el PoI o el mecanismo de los masternodos, etc.)

Mira por lo pronto un detalle que, puede ser sólo temporal pero, no deja de ser "todo" un detalle.

Aquí tienes el *hash rate del Bitcoin*, casi no se ha movido (esto significa que no ingresan nuevos mineros o equipos más poderosos) y por lo tanto, en el último incremento de DIFICULTAD (la línea roja) casi no hubo cambios.







Y este es el hash rate del Litecoin:







Es claro que hablamos de las últimas semanas y aún no lo podemos dar como tendencia definitiva, etc. pero, ya podrías ir viendo que, *si OTRAS ALTS cambian* (caso de Litecoin con SegWit) y *Bitcoin NO LO HACE*, no está escrito en piedra que las cosas no se puedan mover de lugar.

¿ Por qué me dices que mañana no sea "reserva de valor" el Litecoin que tiene segwit, LNs (cadenas laterales), el mismo código, más velocidad de procesamiento, menores costos, etc. ?

*Tradición, marca, posicionamiento* (todas cosas donde gana el bitcoin) son *IMPORTANTISIMAS*... pero no duran para siempre.

De lo contrario estarías usando móviles Nokia o Motorola, o televisores General Electric.


----------



## zyro (8 May 2017)

NTJ dijo:


> Enormemente significativo, porque en el subreddit de Bitcoin en ingles ha pasado exactamente lo mismo: hay dos comunidades enfrentadas que se odian a muerte y censuran (para que usar eufemismos) a todo el que hable de cualquier tema minimamente favorable a la comunidad de enfrente. Esta claro que aqui hay un patron psiquiatrico que se repite.
> 
> Muchas gracias, muy amable. Que tenga usted un suenno reparador y jugosas ganancias futuras.



Muy interesante la comparación que nos has traido. Digno de estudio que se haya cumplido el mismo patrón.

Por alguna razón hay ciertas personas que se radicalizan y además controlan el hilo, con lo que surjen los conflictos y los que no piensan igual son apartados o expulsados.

En este caso son ellos los que se han ido porque han visto que en Burbuja les faltaba ese control que si tienen en Reddit.

Tengo que rectificar a @Kennedy porque en Burbuja SI hay moderación, todos conocemos a más de uno que han baneado, incluso de los destacados. Uno reciente fue @Blue Arrow


----------



## Divad (8 May 2017)

NTJ dijo:


> Enormemente significativo, porque en el subreddit de Bitcoin en ingles ha pasado exactamente lo mismo: hay dos comunidades enfrentadas que se odian a muerte y censuran (para que usar eufemismos) a todo el que hable de cualquier tema minimamente favorable a la comunidad de enfrente. Esta claro que aqui hay un patron psiquiatrico que se repite.
> 
> Muchas gracias, muy amable. Que tenga usted un suenno reparador y jugosas ganancias futuras.





zyro dijo:


> Muy interesante la comparación que nos has traido. Digno de estudio que se haya cumplido el mismo patrón.
> 
> Por alguna razón hay ciertas personas que se radicalizan y además controlan el hilo, con lo que surjen los conflictos y los que no piensan igual son apartados o expulsados.
> 
> ...



Muy buenos aportes! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Los "listos" mientras sigan dividiéndonos siempre ganarán. Ellos mismos alimentan ambos bandos y algunos se inclinaran por un bando por la inercia de creerse que apoyar ese bando es el ideal según las creencias que has adquirido en su camino. Crecemos influenciado por sus cuentos y solo cuando vemos nuestro camino desde otra perspectiva comenzamos a crear nuestra realidad dentro de la gran burbuja que compartimos todos.

Alguien se imagina la ola de cambio que puede transmitir un comunidad unida?

En Bitcoin tenemos a los chinos (obreros) vs desarrolladores (burgueses). Nico ha reconocido que hacía el papel de defensor de los obreros (para mantener la dualidad), no se si todavía tiene que hacer el papel cuando toque hablar de Bitcoin o seguirá dándonos información o desinformación del desarrollo del juego.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (8 May 2017)

zyro dijo:


> Muy interesante la comparación que nos has traido. Digno de estudio que se haya cumplido el mismo patrón.
> 
> Por alguna razón hay ciertas personas que se radicalizan y además controlan el hilo, con lo que surjen los conflictos y los que no piensan igual son apartados o expulsados.
> 
> ...



Han baneo a Blue en Reddit?::

Pero que coño


----------



## Claudius (8 May 2017)

Parece que las shitcoin, tienen cabida en reddit curioso, triste y *patético*...

Además del oro y plata.
:XX:

:bla:
Hilo de mercadeo: Bitcoins, shitcoins, oro, plata,... : btces


----------



## asilei (8 May 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Te aclaro que, estratégicamente hablando estoy de acuerdo contigo.
> 
> Ahora... cómo lo SUSTENTAS ?
> 
> ...



Lo que está escrito en piedra es la transacción que grabas en la blockchain ;-)

Muy interesante que intentes definir kpis o indicadores de éxito sobre las criptos, entiendo que es muy importante poder evaluar y tomar decisiones sobre un sistema *descentralizado*. Esto es lo realmente nuevo de bitcoin y posibemente es lo que no entiendes, por eso según dices no tienes bitcoin en cartera.

Estas con la discusión que si los mineros que si los programadores. Olvidate, el único que cuenta son los holders. Y para los holders el valor se sustenta en 2 consensos: Blockchain es inmutable y el limite de Bitcoins también.

Pero tu ya lo sabes, también sabes como funciona el sistema de incentivos. Te preocupa el Hashrate? no hay motivo, el incremento (o decremento) de dificultad lo compensa. Te preocupa el halving? (pobres mineros que no ganarán suficiente), los mineros compiten también por las comisiones. Te preocupa un fork? puede pasar, la criptoevolución lo contempla, los holders deberán escoger. Te preocupa que otra cripto intente competir como reserva de valor? bueno tenemos oro, diamantes, platino,... para gustos colores.

Solo veo dos peligros al bitcoin: Colapso de la civilización mundial o disponer de computación cuántica con energía gratuita ilimitada. Y en cualquier de los dos casos, si te preocupas de tus bitcoins sería como el gañan que se preocupa de sus boñigas de cabra en la edad del petroleo o a la inversa preocuparse de tu flamante Maseratti en la edad de piedra.

Por último la comparativa de Nokia etc no te la compro. Bitcoin no es una marca, no es una institucion u organización obsoleta, *Bitcoin es consenso incentivado y evolución por diseño*.


----------



## Nico (8 May 2017)

Me parece que esto se desbanda en cualquier momento.

Fiat x Bitcoin = 200.000 (btc)
Bitcoin x Alts = 640.000 (btc)

TOTAL MERCADO = *840.000* (btc)

Datos del Fiat: https://www.worldcoinindex.com/volume
Datos del Mercado de "alts": CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Está claro que muchos bitcoñeros están desempolvando cold wallets y poniendo -así sea "unas fichas"- en las alts para aprovechar esta explosión en los precios pero, me parece que esto está creciendo MUY rápido y, en los mercados, lo que sube MUY rápido suele explotar cuando ingresa el miedo.

De todos modos, salvo los privilegiados que cuenten con software adecuado para "ver" los datos con otra profundidad, es muy difícil saber el tamaño total de esta pecera... quizás da para que la fiesta siga semanas y semanas sin que el circuito se rompa.

Pero, vean el gráfico de Litecoin en rango DIARIO (para que vean la explosión). Pasó de $ 4 a $ 30 (redondeando) en dos meses. Esto es *un 700%-800% en 60 días !!*

Y lo mismo con casi todas las alts -incluso shitcoins-, el que no ha subido el *1200%* lo ha hecho el *500% !!*

Cuando suenen las trompetas de "maricón el último" la desinflada va a ser brutal.

Hay dos dudas:

1) El "tamaño" total del sistema y su capacidad de *seguir absorbiendo aumentos* sin que entren los nerviosismos.

2) Saber si el reflujo luego, *se "frenará" en el bitcoin* (subiendo su precio) o *"seguirá rumbo al FIAT"* en cuyo caso TAMBIEN impactará sobre la cotización del Bitcoin.

===

Y, como si sobrara el tiempo, ahora me toca conocer "criptos" de las que no tenía ni idea. Qué carajo es "Stellar Lumens" ?; Quién me ha metido "NEM" en la pantalla ? ::

Esto es un sinvivir.


----------



## asilei (8 May 2017)

Por último, te preocupa que los programadores secuestren el bitcoin? El consenso en codigo abierto lo impide. Cualquiera puede programar en Core, y cuando digo cualquiera es cualquiera. Ejemplo del codigo que determina el halving y por tanto el limite *INMUTABLE POR CONSENSO* de 21M Bitcoins. A partir de 64 halvings se acabó la recompensa de bitcoins por minado.



> CAmount GetBlockSubsidy(int nHeight, const Consensus:arams& consensusParams)
> {
> int halvings = nHeight / consensusParams.nSubsidyHalvingInterval;
> // Force block reward to zero when right shift is undefined.
> ...



Fuente


----------



## Nico (8 May 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Estas con la discusión que si los mineros que si los programadores. Olvidate, *el único que cuenta son los holders*. Y para los holders el valor se sustenta en 2 consensos: Blockchain es inmutable y el limite de Bitcoins también.




Estimado *asilei*:

Ser "holder" (o mejor aún "hodler" si hablamos del Bitcoin ) no es una condición inamovible de la naturaleza humana.

Por empezar, EN ESTE MISMO FORO ya has visto que, *salvo* los "early adopters" del bitcoin, el resto de los que eran habituales en el hilo del Bitcoin se fueron presurosos a *vivir su momento de gloria* (tenían derecho al mismo) en el mercado de las alts.

Y, estoy CONVENCIDO que muchos de los que "de la boca para afuera" se quejan, por debajo de la mesa -y quizás tarde, y quizás perdiéndose lo mejor de la fiesta por cabezones- también lo están haciendo.

No me imagino -como dice más arriba un compañero- que alguien bastante racional para manejar inversiones como Remonster no haya hecho caja (o esté haciendo caja) con las alts.

Ahora... una cosa es que este impulso haya sido *totalmente circunstancial y especulativo* (con lo cual, los bitcoñeros más consolidados regresarán rápido a sus cold wallets) y otra que estemos -en este paso y ahora- ya definitivamente *en el REDISEÑO del mercado*.

Rediseño del mercado sería que el ecosistema de las CRIPTO-MONEDAS ingresen finalmente al mundo de los negocios y que, *justo ahora que llegaba el momento* (bancos, empresas, acciones, titularización e activos, ledgers) bitcoin se lo pierda por quedarse petrificado en un estadio tecnológico que no le permite aprovecharse de la fiesta.

En ese caso habrá llegado el *"momento NOKIA"* para el Bitcoin -ese, que a ti no te gusta-.

Porque, si a partir de ahora los bancos empiezan a mover transferencias con *Ripple*, y las empresas empiezan a manejar registros con *Ethereum* y los comercios que quieren usar cadenas laterales lo hacen con *Litecoin* y la gente que quiere titularizar activos lo hace con *Dash* (por poner ejemplos, en realidad el orden y las funciones y las criptos mencionadas pueden cambiar), entonces, quedarse como "hodler" del Bitcoin será un camino rumbo a la intrascendencia -aunque tome meses o años en completarse-.

Y, como pasa muchas veces, lo más triste del asunto es que, haber regalado tanto espacio a otras opciones será producto de la cabezonería y conservadurismo extremo de quienes, justamente, se pensaban "revolucionarios".

No es la primera "revolución" que cambia de manos porque, los que la hacen, se quedan dormidos en los laureles y no dan los pasos siguientes.

El estéril enfrentamiento de los niñatos de BlockStream que *se negaron* a resolver en un mismo paso la ampliación de bloque -para dar tranquilidad a los mineros- e incorporar su sofisticada tecnología (SW y LN) para darle un nuevo impulso al Bitcoin y sus usos, pasará a la Historia como un "_momento Trotsky_" (Trotsky, uno de los revolucionarios más activos en la Revolución rusa fue excluido de ella y murió -víctima de un atentado- en México).

Obviamente -aclaro para los pelafustanes que necesitan aclaraciones- que esto, al menos HOY no está definido. Mañana se juntan mineros y devs del Bitcoin y hacen los cambios que tienen que hacer y pueden masacrar al resto.

Pero, mientras sigan dormidos en sus laureles, lo que se está viendo es que, la gente que quería SEGUIR TRABAJANDO, lo está haciendo en otro lado.

---------- Post added 08-may-2017 at 15:44 ----------




Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Han baneo a Blue en Reddit?::
> 
> Pero que coño



Creo que te equivocas. Hace referencia a cuando banearon a Blue aquí en Burbuja. 

No quedó muy claro por qué había sido pero, ni siquiera fue en el hilo de Bitcoin sino en otro tema en el que estaba participando.


----------



## Nico (8 May 2017)

Parece que en la red mover mucho dinero no es algo que se pueda hacer sin riesgo.

En estos momentos hay usuarios quejándose de que no pueden acceder normalmente a *Kraken* (y otros hablan también de *Poloniex*). Aparentemente hay algunos ataques DDoS en marcha.

Esto de desarrollar actividades económicas JUSTAMENTE *donde viven todos los hackers* es un gran desafío.


----------



## Claudius (8 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Han baneo a Blue en Reddit?::
> 
> Pero que coño



En burbuja, el staff fue baneado, eso ya es historia y público. 
En fin..


----------



## asilei (8 May 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Estimado *asilei*:
> 
> ...
> Por empezar, EN ESTE MISMO FORO ya has visto que, *salvo* los "early adopters" del bitcoin, el resto de los que eran habituales en el hilo del Bitcoin se fueron presurosos a *vivir su momento de gloria* (tenían derecho al mismo) en el mercado de las alts.
> ...



En el caso de rediseño de mercado que se avecina, nada mejor que el Bitcoin para ejercer de Referencia entre todas las demás criptos. Por un motivo muy sencillo, *este rediseño de mercado representa el éxito del ecosistema cripto*. Y una vez estas en el ecosistema solo pasas a FIAT por obligación. Incluso ya puestos ¿porque no cobrar una parte de salario en cripto?

Utilizas argumentos de Hodler, utilidad de Bitcoin para todo, para negar la absoluta. Si bitcoin no sirve para todo entonces no sirve para nada. Y sabes que este argumento es falaz. La utilidad de Bitcoin debe ser reserva de valor del ecosistema, es suficiente con esto.

Y aclaro para quien lo necesite, Bitcoin en un sistema abierto, descentralizado y evolutivo, No hay una autoridad que decida por los mineros, tampoco hay autoridad que decida por los desarrolladores, hay propuestas y el consenso manda. Intentar personalizar en un chino, o un yanqui es meter dudas, y lo sabes. 

Entiendo que habrá personas que se sientan desconcertadas por este modelo de gobierno, entonces otras altcoins con gobierno centralizado o supervisado (como el caso de los bancos con Ripple) les pueden servir. Si viven mas tranquilos así pues que lo disfruten.


----------



## Claudius (8 May 2017)

Bitcoin Market Cap to Transaction Value Ratio (MTV Ratio) : Woobull Charts


----------



## luckymixes (8 May 2017)

Increíble como sigue hacia arriba el bitcoin, se ha comido el solito todo el dump de Ripple.

Mi mente sigue diciendo que la corrección tiene que llegar, pero una vez mas me calla la boca.

Cuanto valdría un bitcoin si Segwit y Lightning no estuvieran bloqueados ahora mismo? 5000$?


----------



## Alxemi (9 May 2017)

Buy 1 Bitcoin And Forget About It | Seeking Alpha

Desde móvil


----------



## Divad (9 May 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> No hay "comunidad unida"... Como mucho se podría hablar de grupos solidarios coyunturalmente contra terceros... Pongamos, individuos que no están interesados en palos en el camino contra bitcoin... O "los mineros solidarios" contra tipos como Mojón....
> 
> El ejemplo de que no hay tal Unión es que si no hubiese compradores los vendedores de bitcoin se pisotearian entre ellos por salir... Es como decir que los usuarios de euros o oro son solidarios y están unidos... No, cada uno va por libre... Únicamente son "solidarios" y con reservas a un ataque externo.
> 
> ...



En verdad no nos da la gana de unirnos y cambiar la realidad que compartimos todos. Defender el juego o incitar a la división/confrontación es aceptar seguir las reglas del juego para que los "listos" sigan sumando milenios con el control de la consciencia de cada Ser. Siendo consciente que cada uno crea su propia realidad dentro del juego en el que estamos todos... también se es consciente que todo es un show, una ilusión. Se puede estar "dormido" y aceptar tranquilamente la estafada de vida que llevamos cuando podríamos estar viviendo todos de PM. 

El juego bélico que nos crean espero que sea solo para enseñar los juguetes. Podéis simular una visita de Seres y así la Humanidad se une de buen rollo en la era Blockchain. 



luckymixes dijo:


> Increíble como sigue hacia arriba el bitcoin, se ha comido el solito todo el dump de Ripple.
> 
> Mi mente sigue diciendo que la corrección tiene que llegar, pero una vez mas me calla la boca.
> 
> Cuanto valdría un bitcoin si Segwit y Lightning no estuvieran bloqueados ahora mismo? 5000$?



Sube para amortiguar la caída? 
HF a la vista? 
Core triunfará llevándose todo el mercado y el chino podrá irse de vacaciones con todo lo que se ha llevado?
Bitcoin se cobra por adelantado la subida de las alts para cuando multipliquen su valor?
El capital que entra al juego desconoce el show interno que tiene montado? (es demasiado como para creérselo)
Están inflando Bitcoin para hacer una gran petada y así los medios de desinformación estarán días vomitando mantras de perdidas millonarias, :bla::bla::bla: frenarán a los que decidan no informarse del funcionamiento del juego, pero el nuevo juego seguirá desarrollándose y expandiéndose su uso?

Disfrutad la corrida los que estéis subidos! :Aplauso::Baile:

Veremos como sigue el guión... 



Spoiler



También es bueno recordad que todo lo que sube, también baja.




---------- Post added 09-may-2017 at 03:45 ----------




Alxemi dijo:


> Buy 1 Bitcoin And Forget About It | Seeking Alpha
> 
> Desde móvil



Eso sí, compra y olvídate de ellos. No quieras saber donde estás dejando tú dinero ::


----------



## Cui Bono (9 May 2017)

Lo que hace es rebotar, cada 100 horas. 
Bitcoincharts | Charts

A mas largo plazo, es una subida logaritmica (fijate en que el eje de ordenadas es logaritmico) y lo que tienes es una recta. 
Bitcoincharts | Charts

Por supuesto, es plausible que un hecho puntual arrample con todo, pero no es probable, porque el consenso es mantenerlo en valor. Las tomas de decisiones estan distribuidas, no puede haber un organismo central que conspire.


----------



## Alxemi (9 May 2017)

A 2000 en nada

Desde móvil


----------



## Nico (9 May 2017)

Habrá empezado el reflujo de las "alts" o estaremos frente a una toma de ganancia normal y corriente ?


----------



## Ladrillófilo (9 May 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Habrá empezado el reflujo de las "alts" o estaremos frente a una toma de ganancia normal y corriente ?



Twitter

Los comentarios del Tweet. 

Bitcoin no está en modo burbuja. Las alts sí. El reflujo como dices debería volver a bitcoin cuando estalle la burbuja de las alts. No debe de ser todo, porque habrá mucho dinero que se sacará en forma de eur dólar yen yuan etc. Pero sí gran parte volverá a bitcoin. Imo


----------



## asilei (9 May 2017)

Olvidaros de la guerra Bitcoin vs altcoins. 

Por un motivo muy sencillo, Todo es ecosistema cripto. Y una vez estas en el ecosistema solo pasas a FIAT por obligación. 

Cripto está avanzando hacia modo Mainstream.


----------



## digipl (9 May 2017)

La gilipollez del UASF se va a tomar por saco. El tontolaba de shaolinfry, y los cuatro bobos que le acompañaban, se la envainan y sacan el BIP149 que retrasa un posible UASF a Julio del 2018.

Ahora solo falta que core y los mineros lleguen a un nuevo acuerdo o se cumpla lo acordado.

Viendo la subida de estas horas, se comprueba el daño que ciertos individuos estaban haciendo al bitcoin incitando a la guerra civil.


----------



## TOP NEP (9 May 2017)

a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia a toda hostia


----------



## mamendurrio (9 May 2017)

28% subida en 10 dias
42% subida en 20 dias

Bitchez !


----------



## ignacio28 (9 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Buy 1 Bitcoin And Forget About It | Seeking Alpha
> 
> Desde móvil



Para un novato, cual es el metodo mas facil y seguro para comprar 1 BTC??? :fiufiu:


----------



## Portador del Caos (9 May 2017)

Twitter

Another day, another #Bitcoin Unlimited crash which seems to be thanks to thinblocks again. I wonder how they'll blame Core this time.


----------



## Yari (9 May 2017)

A por los 2000$.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (9 May 2017)

ignacio28 dijo:


> Para un novato, cual es el metodo mas facil y seguro para comprar 1 BTC??? :fiufiu:



Bajar e instalar Bitsquare, luego el programa te va guiando sobre los pasos a seguir.


----------



## ignacio28 (9 May 2017)

Joder, dos respuestas y las dos diferentes, jajajajaja, ese es el mal cuerpo que me queda cuando comienzo a investigar por al red.

- no hay un sitio OFICIAL SEGURO donde poder comprarlo? 
- desde el WALLET de la web oficial no se pueden comprar? (Elige tu monedero - Bitcoin) es obligatorio o necesario tener este WALLET?

gracias por las respuestas y perdon por mi ignorancia.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (9 May 2017)

Sí, el primer paso para iniciarse en el mundo BTC es descargarte una wallet, importante ponerle una buena contraseña, encriptar el monedero y apuntar las palabras de recuperación en varios sitios.

Luego ya es cuestión de comprar tu primer BTC donde te resulte más fácil.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (9 May 2017)

¿Qué opinión tenéis de Coinbase?


----------



## Yari (9 May 2017)

ignacio28 dijo:


> Para un novato, cual es el metodo mas facil y seguro para comprar 1 BTC??? :fiufiu:



En mi opinion la forma más facil:
1- Crearte cuenta en Bitstamp.
2- Transferencia SEPA(24-48 horas)desde tu cuenta bancaria.
3- Comprar BTC.


----------



## Claudius (9 May 2017)

ignacio28 dijo:


> Para un novato, cual es el metodo mas facil y seguro para comprar 1 BTC??? :fiufiu:



La más fácil es que lo pongas en Google, buscando en el dominio burbuja.info
y te leas las diferentes opiniones y saques tus propias conclusiones.
(Tema suficientemente tratado)


----------



## luckymixes (9 May 2017)

ignacio28 dijo:


> Joder, dos respuestas y las dos diferentes, jajajajaja, ese es el mal cuerpo que me queda cuando comienzo a investigar por al red.
> 
> - no hay un sitio OFICIAL SEGURO donde poder comprarlo?
> - desde el WALLET de la web oficial no se pueden comprar? (Elige tu monedero - Bitcoin) es obligatorio o necesario tener este WALLET?
> ...




Hombre, por fácil, fácil... Tienes un montón de cajeros BTC por España, simplemente ten preparado un wallet (recomiendo jaxx.io) por si se te pierde el "papelito"

Listado de cajeros bitcoin | España


----------



## ignacio28 (9 May 2017)

Gracias por los comentarios (unos mas orientados a ayudar que otros , todo sea dicho).

Osea que solo con el WALLET OFICIAL, no es suficiente, no? se necesita tener tambien cuenta con algun "TRADER"? De todos cual es el mas recomendable por su fialibilidad (Bitstamp)?

seria:
1- abrirme un WALLET (para el que ya lo tenga no ese necesario) en Elige tu monedero - Bitcoin

2- abrirme cuenta en algun "TRADER" para poder hacer la compra con dinero real (Bitstamp o cualquier otro)

Agradezco los comentarios orientados a ayudarme a mi y a otros muchos que al leerlos tambien les aclaren un poco las dudas.


----------



## Cui Bono (9 May 2017)

ignacio28 dijo:


> Para un novato, cual es el metodo mas facil y seguro para comprar 1 BTC??? :fiufiu:



Bitnovo. Al menos hablan tu idioma. 

Un tutorial:
¿Cómo consigo una cartera o monedero (Wallet)?

La Web:
Bitcoin | Bitcoins en bitnovo


----------



## ignacio28 (9 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Mejor déjalo. Simplemente viendo dos mensajes tuyos se ve que las criptos no están hechas para ti.
> 
> La palabra OFICIAL no existe en este mundo.



Parece que no lees entre lineas.

No pretendo iniciar ninguna discusion, mi intencion era informarme de quien creo que sabe mas que yo, preguntando de la manera mas educada y respetuosa posible, pero perdoneme usted por no esta a la altura.

Con lo de OFICIAL , pretencia precisamente conocer sitios o webs que no engañasen ni estafase a gente que como yo somos novatos en la materia. De ahí mi interes por informarme antes en el foro, pero por lo visto no he sabido explicarme correctamente.


----------



## ignacio28 (9 May 2017)

Gracias de nuevo a todos los que comentaris con intencion de ayudar :Aplauso:


----------



## tolomeo (9 May 2017)

Cuando pete poloniex os va a goxear a todos en bragas.
Avisados quedáis.


----------



## luckymixes (9 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Aquí es de agradecer que se venga con los deberes hechos. Para aprender sobre Bitcon hay que LEER, buscar, seguir leyendo, volver a leer, re-leerlo todo, repetir la operación 10 veces, y una vez hayas hecho tus deberes, preguntar.
> 
> Es muy de vagos eso de entrar en un foro y decir, "venga majos, explicadme cómo funciona esto".
> 
> Solo con los cuatro enlaces que te pasaba en mi anterior mensaje ya habrías tenido para empezar, pero no hoyga, aquí lo queremos todo mascado.




Keinur, creo que debemos tener un poco de paciencia.

Esto es un foro, aquí se viene a compartir información. Que venga gente "nueva" es muy bueno para el bitcoin, deberiamos ayudar todo lo posible. La batalla ahora mismo es simplemente, la adopción y el salto al mainstream.

El día que cualquiera (mi abuelo) pueda hacer su primera transacción en 30 minutos con conocimiento cero, Bitcoin conseguirá su objetivo.

Una idea de negocio para el que la quiera podria ser una tienda tipo telefonía, donde alguien entrase sin tener ni idea y saliera con un wallet instalado en el movil, un ledger nano S para cold storage y las claves apuntadas en un soporte seguro.

Cuando entre en vigor la prohibición para pagos en metalico de mas de 1000euros (y Bitcoin evolucione hacia anonimato 100%) este tipo de negocio sería un buen servicio creo yo..


----------



## ninfireblade (9 May 2017)

ignacio28 dijo:


> Parece que no lees entre lineas.
> 
> No pretendo iniciar ninguna discusion, mi intencion era informarme de quien creo que sabe mas que yo, preguntando de la manera mas educada y respetuosa posible, pero perdoneme usted por no esta a la altura.
> 
> Con lo de OFICIAL , pretencia precisamente conocer sitios o webs que no engañasen ni estafase a gente que como yo somos novatos en la materia. De ahí mi interes por informarme antes en el foro, pero por lo visto no he sabido explicarme correctamente.




Este foro necesita tiempo para ir conociendo a toda la fauna de troles que hay por aqui. Este en concreto bastante ha hecho con no recomendarte comprar alguna shitcoin como dash en vez de bitcoin.

Volviendo al tema que nos ocupa... lo bueno de este mundo es que no hay nada oficial ni centralizado, tienes muchas opciones y cada uno te recomendará una distinta, bien por que es la que le haya ido mejor que otras o porque simplemente es la unica que han usado y le ha ido bien.

Yo te recomendaria 2 exchages (no traders, traders son las personas que tradean): Bitstamp o Kraken, el que tú quieras. Te registras, haces transferencia bancaria y cuando llegue pones orden de compra. Luego te descargas un monedero a tu PC (bitcoin.org), te creas una direccion y haces una transferencia desde el exchange a tu direccion.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (9 May 2017)

Siento repetirme. Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión de CoinBase.


----------



## luckymixes (9 May 2017)

Coinbase no lo he usado.

En kraken por ejemplo, despues de pasar en proceso de verificación, las transferencias SEPA han llegado en el mismo dia (si se hacen a primera hora de la mañana llegan sobre las 16:00)

Como wallet estoy probando JAXX.IO y de momento es con mucho la mejor que he tenido, soporta Bitcoin Ethereum Litecoin Dash y otras, sincroniza el pc, el móvil y va muy fluida. Tiene hasta un sistema para cambios de divisa instantaneo (shapeshift) con lo que ni si quiera neceitas un exchange para ciertas cosas


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (9 May 2017)

luckymixes dijo:


> Coinbase no lo he usado.
> 
> En kraken por ejemplo, despues de pasar en proceso de verificación, las transferencias SEPA han llegado en el mismo dia (si se hacen a primera hora de la mañana llegan sobre las 16:00)
> 
> Como wallet estoy probando JAXX.IO y de momento es con mucho la mejor que he tenido, soporta Bitcoin Ethereum Litecoin Dash y otras, sincroniza el pc, el móvil y va muy fluida. Tiene hasta un sistema para cambios de divisa instantaneo (shapeshift) con lo que ni si quiera neceitas un exchange para ciertas cosas



Gracias. 

Realicé una trasferencia de 2000 a coinbase y llegó en dos días. Sin problema.

Ahora a ponerme las pilas con el tema de monederos y demás.


----------



## Claudius (9 May 2017)

luckymixes dijo:


> El día que cualquiera (mi abuelo) pueda hacer su primera transacción en 30 minutos con conocimiento cero, Bitcoin conseguirá su objetivo.
> 
> Una idea de negocio para el que la quiera podria ser una tienda tipo telefonía, donde alguien entrase sin tener ni idea y saliera con un wallet instalado en el movil, un ledger nano S para cold storage y las claves apuntadas en un soporte seguro.



Ese perfil de modelo de negocio ya existe, pero no se llama Bitcon. :fiufiu:
Keinur ya sabe.. 

---------- Post added 09-may-2017 at 15:34 ----------




VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Siento repetirme. Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión de CoinBase.



Coinbase, como lo que te han recomendado de Bitstamp y Kraken, te van a exigir una cosa valiosa, y es que te identifiques de forma *veraz y fehaciente* o sea que mandes tus datos personales, e identificación estatal, así como los que les salga de los eggs preguntarte. Y lo mandarás a un país dónde tus derechos amparados en toda la UE por la LOPD, quedan fuera. Bienvenido al crypto-farwest

Y para 1 btc, pues como que mejor paga la comisión fuerte.

Por cierto las normas KYC, en China, exigen prueba de vida, con vídeo, que lo chepais..., si no lo sabíais ya en el hard-fork de reddit. )


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (9 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Ese perfil de modelo de negocio ya existe, pero no se llama Bitcon. :fiufiu:
> Keinur ya sabe..
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-may-2017 at 15:34 ----------
> ...



Así es tuve que mandarles foto del DNI. El proceso me pareció bastante seguro, toda vez que solicitan varias veces el código que te van mandando via sms.

En lo de tener dinero fuera....pues que le vamos a hacer. No llega a los 50.000 así que no hay problema.


----------



## Claudius (9 May 2017)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Así es tuve que mandarles foto del DNI. El proceso me pareció bastante seguro, toda vez que solicitan varias veces el código que te van mandando via sms.
> 
> En lo de tener dinero fuera....pues que le vamos a hacer. No llega a los 50.000 así que no hay problema.



Bien, como cierre el chiringo si cierra, o cuando sea OPAdo por otra empresa tus datos pasarán a circular 'por ahí'.

En la dark, se pagan bien las BBDD de Crypsty (otro chiringo quebrado), para suplantar identidades.
Dentro de chiringos también hay categorías.

Aquí puedes ver a quien regalas tus datos personales, entre otras cosas para elegir tu 'exchange':
List of cryptocurrency exchanges | Exchange War

Para 1 btc, lo mejor es localbitcoin, o las soluciones de los compañeros dónde no tengas que dar datos personales.


----------



## zyro (9 May 2017)

ignacio28 dijo:


> Gracias de nuevo a todos los que comentaris con intencion de ayudar :Aplauso:



Si es para pequeñas cantidades, no necesitas registrarte en ningún sitio.

Puedes crearte un paper wallet que imprimes en un papel. Después hay servicios en los que puedes comprar BTC ingresando dinero en un cajero, desde 20€. Y tras pagar te envían los BTC a una dirección(address) de ese paperwallet.

La gente te habla de los exchanges porque es donde tienes un cambio más favorable, pero si es para estrenarte, con pequeñas cantidades, no te hace falta.

También te hablan de ledger nano, o Tresor o Keepkey, que son wallet tipo hardware, a las que podrás recurrir para cantidades importantes porque te dan más seguridad y comodidad.

Otra opción que se está desarrollando mucho es el de los wallet instalados en smartphone, tanto android como Ios. Creo que es la más cómoda, sólo tienes que tener muy claro cual es la "semilla" desde la que podrás recuperar ese wallet, en caso de rotura, extravío o robo del móvil.

Puedes seguir por aquí, siempre habrá alguien que conteste, aunque esto se ha dicho ya 2,5 Teraveces

Además, como te han comentado, el proceso se irá simplificando, raro es que no lo haya hecho ya, después de 8 años de andadura. Ese día, en el que el abuelo/a compre sus BTC será en el que BTC se haga mainstream.


----------



## luckymixes (9 May 2017)

Que problema veis en que los exchanges tengan información personal? Es decir, sé que es preferible que no la tengan, pero.. Mientras no conviertas tus ganancias a fiat, y tengas tus criptos en un wallet fuera del exchange, no veo por donde te pueden hacer nada... Si "algun organismo" pregunta por tus bitcoins, puedes decir que te los gastastes en coca colas no?

Y ya cuando vengan las side chains y demás... Sera todo 100% imposible de trazar. Me equivoco?

---------- Post added 09-may-2017 at 17:13 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Dominancia BTC rozando el 50%:
> 
> Global Charts | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations



Y sin embargo... Sigue como un cohete!
Estoy empezando a pensar que la subida de 2017 es A PESAR de tOdo lo que lastra al bitcoin, y que realmente debería estar subiendo mucho mas.

Estoy perdido, lo sé.


----------



## Claudius (9 May 2017)

luckymixes dijo:


> Que problema veis en que los exchanges tengan información personal? Es decir, sé que es preferible que no la tengan, pero.. Mientras no conviertas tus ganancias a fiat, y tengas tus criptos en un wallet fuera del exchange, no veo por donde te pueden hacer nada... Si "algun organismo" pregunta por tus bitcoins, puedes decir que te los gastastes en coca colas no?
> 
> Y ya cuando vengan las side chains y demás... Sera todo 100% imposible de trazar. Me equivoco?





Para mi, las inquietudes con hacienda son irrelevantes *hoy* en el momento que la UE se pronunció que la operativa se trata como divisas.
Si cambia se vería. Vuelvo a decir por no se que vez, que ojalá este año me toque hacer un impuesto de sociedades dónde me toque pagar a hacienda 15M de euros de plusvalías de cryptoworld.


Es la protección jurídica que uno tiene, de esos datos personales, que están 
fuera de España y en muchos casos de la UE, que hasta el año que viene no entra un marco regulador de los mismos unificado en la UE para la revisión de la LOPD.


----------



## juli (9 May 2017)

luckymixes dijo:


> Estoy empezando a pensar que la subida de 2017 es A PESAR de tOdo lo que lastra al bitcoin, y que realmente debería estar subiendo mucho mas.



Hombre, lo de "debería" es muy opinable....así como el hecho de que sin el lío de BU estaría en el hiperespacio no tiene un minuto de debate. EL caso es que asi están las cosas en lo que gusta y disgusta a unos y otros. Y a quien ha sabido menearse en Shitland, ya no es que le haya venido bien, es que le ha dado otra dimensión. Y se la seguirá dando en adelante si funciona con la atención , el trabajo y la suerte debidas.

Si mi abuela tuviese ruedas...


----------



## Edu.R (9 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Dominancia BTC rozando el 50%:
> 
> Global Charts | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations



Ahora se ha ido al 56%, y está en máximos, si se pone, ya no te digo al 80%, al 70%, podemos irnos a dos mil y mucho.

Veremos a ver, pero lo cierto es que, con leves correcciones, no ha dejado de subir durante varios dias.


----------



## estrujillo (9 May 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Si, así como puedes decir que tienes 20 kg de oro en la bodega y al día siguiente decir que los fundiste en Orodruin. :rolleye:... Montoro, comprensivo, aceptará está extraña cadena de sucesos... :XX:
> 
> La única manera donde no hay "registro" de nada será quedando en una plaza con alguien y pagándole en metálico.



Ya han pensado en eso. El próximo limite de pagos en efectivo 1000 euros, aproximadamente 0,6 BTC.

Liberalismo PPero


----------



## Claudius (9 May 2017)

estrujillo dijo:


> Ya han pensado en eso. El próximo limite de pagos en efectivo 1000 euros, aproximadamente 0,6 BTC.



Son órdenes del IV reich, para la roadmap de las Eeuropa de 2 velocidades que dicen. Qué cool queda el nombre.

---------- Post added 09-may-2017 at 20:38 ----------

Por otro lado


----------



## Merlin (9 May 2017)

En un exchange surcoreano ya está a más de 2000$. 

https://coinone.co.kr/


----------



## Claudius (9 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> En un exchange surcoreano ya está a más de 2000$.
> 
> https://coinone.co.kr/



joer me voy a venderlos todos y comprarlos por bitstamp.

Como se va la pinza...
Edito: membrillo que son Won :X


----------



## Alxemi (9 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Buen gráfico, muy elocuente. La red Bitcoin está saturada, y el crecimiento busca vías alternativas.



Bueno, no hay que confundir correlación con causalidad. No le veo sentido a lo que comentas, si mis bitcoins tardan en llegar no me compro dash porque con dash no puedo comprar lo que compraba con bitcoins. Si bitpay aceptara dash, si tendría sentido ese cambio, pero en el estado actual, mi compra tardaría aún mas por la sencilla razón de que sería imposible hacerla.

Hay otro evento que coincide con el momento del repunte y lo hemos visto todos: la negativa de la ETF. Ese repunte puede ser simplemente entrada de dinero nuevo que esperaba a la etf y ahora está diversificando, y al ser muchas alts tan iliquidas y ser el marketcap un valor tan de mierda por las monedas pos sale el gráfico así. O simple entrada especulativa no basada en adopcion o utilidad que ya sabemos como acaba cuando se enfría.

A mi lo que me dice ese gráfico es:

-el "combined altcoin market" es un valor calculado como el culo
y/o
-el "combined altcoin market" necesita darse un buen hostion para sanearse.

Aunque a lo mejor simplemente es wishfull thinking porque quiero entrar en dash y lo veo caro ::::


----------



## Claudius (9 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> A mi lo que me dice ese gráfico es:
> 
> -el "combined altcoin market" es un valor calculado como el culo
> y/o
> -el "combined altcoin market" necesita darse un buen hostion para sanearse.



Es posible, pero este sector ya no es ajeno a todos los grandes manejadores de capitales, ya empiezan a salir de la cueva los *multi*-millonetis, que tomaron posiciones en el 2013 en Btc, en medios jaztándose de sus mega-pelotazos y si tienen 2 dedos de frente es posible que estén diversificando.
Ya me dirás como en 2013 compras 5M de $ sin que se note.. pasito a pasito, suave suavecito.


----------



## ninfireblade (9 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> No creo que vuelva a niveles por encima del 75%. Las alts han llegado para quedarse y han demostrado ser tremendamente útiles para solventar los problemas de escalabilidad y pseudoanonimato del bitcoin.




¿ Útiles ? No te engañes ni engañes a nadie. Las subidas de los últimos meses son únicamente por especulación. ¿ Cuanta gente conoces tu que haya comprado ethereum para hacer smart contracts ? ¿ Y cuantas conoces que hayan comprado monero por su supuesta intrazabilidad ? ¿ Y la utilidad de dash cual es ?

Ya te lo digo yo, no conoces a nadie que haya comprado por esos motivos "utiles". En cambio si quieres yo te puedo decir unos cuantos que las han comprado solo para especular.


----------



## Alxemi (9 May 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Útiles ? No te engañes ni engañes a nadie. Las subidas de los últimos meses son únicamente por especulación. ¿ Cuanta gente conoces tu que haya comprado ethereum para hacer smart contracts ? ¿ Y cuantas conoces que hayan comprado monero por su supuesta intrazabilidad ? ¿ Y la utilidad de dash cual es ?
> 
> Ya te lo digo yo, no conoces a nadie que haya comprado por esos motivos "utiles". En cambio si quieres yo te puedo decir unos cuantos que las han comprado solo para especular.



Hombre has puesto malos ejemplos, eth se está usando masivamente para smart contracts, solo tienes que ver las decenas de proyectos de SC que salen en el sistema ETH todos los meses, y monero se usa en TOR para comprar en los dark markets... a dash si le veo mas factor especulativo, y a litecoin.

Muchas alts están en mi opinión sobrecompradas por cuestiones especulativas pero no puedes meterlas a todas en ese saco.


----------



## ninfireblade (10 May 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Igual que con bitcoin... ¿o es que crees que hay overbooking para comprar viajes de Destinia? :XX: ...
> 
> Los únicos que hablan de la "utilidad" son los que han comprado bitcoins, (no para utilizarlos ellos), sino con la expectativa de que OTROS los utilicen para comprar el pan... Es exactamente lo mismo que con el resto de criptomonedas... Es apostar a que otros las utilizaran... Por utilidad real nadie las está comprando... Bueno sí, hay una "UTILIDAD", parecida a la utilidad de los billetes de lotería, si ganas son utiles y si no ganas inútiles :XX: Si Dash multiplica su valor 20 veces ha sido útil, si mañana quiebra inútil ::




Pues claro que bitcoin tiene una parte importante de especulacion, eso nadie lo ha negado. Pero que no me vendan la moto de que las shitcoins son más útiles que el bitcoin.

La UTILIDAD es poder mover dinero de una entidad a otra de una manera descentralizada.

---------- Post added 10-may-2017 at 00:06 ----------




Alxemi dijo:


> Hombre has puesto malos ejemplos, eth se está usando masivamente para smart contracts, solo tienes que ver las decenas de proyectos de SC que salen en el sistema ETH todos los meses, y monero se usa en TOR para comprar en los dark markets... a dash si le veo mas factor especulativo, y a litecoin.




A ver, dime de todos los que estamos en este hilo y hayan comprado ether, cuantos han creado un smart contract. Ya te lo digo yo: ninguno.


----------



## Nico (10 May 2017)

Veo que nadie ha dicho nada de los encomiables esfuerzos de *Jihan Wu* (santificado sea su nombre) por subir la cotización del bitcoin a las nubes.

Algún día *TODOS* reconocerán sus esfuerzos y valientes batallas.



===

Para el compañero que preguntaba por *Coinbase*.

Sin duda deben ser el más sólido, legal y serio de los exchanges. De paso son bastante odiados en la comunidad porque, justamente, son los que más propugnan por usos legítimos y temas de identificación de los usuarios y demás.

Pero, como serios, son serios.

Si buscas anonimidad y la mayor alegalidad posible creo que la sugerencia es *BTC-e*.

De los exchanges serios -aunque algo más formal-: *Bitstamp*.

Y, de los legales con todos los chiches y chuches, *Coinbase*.


----------



## Skull & Bones (10 May 2017)

Bitstamp 1721.06 

BTC-e 1644.9 

Bitfinex 1765.5


----------



## ignacio28 (10 May 2017)

El tema de comprar en BTC-e como se hace? el mejor sistema (por ser el que menos te clavan) es hacer una SEPA?

Estoy planteandome comprar mi primer BTC y dejarlo como inversion, pero enviar 1600 euros así como así a un sitio del que no tengo referencias me da bastante desconfianza, para que negarlo. De ahi mis preguntas y recatos.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda y comentarios.


----------



## Nico (10 May 2017)

Medio foro ha operado en *BTC-e* sin problemas.

Lo que no veo de estilo es que hagas posts por UN bitcoin, por acá el que menos tiene son 500 en adelante.

Esto es burbuja, 30 cms de picha, 50.000 lereles para gastos menores a mano y, de 500 btc para arriba en todos los casos.


----------



## ignacio28 (10 May 2017)

acepto donaciones


----------



## ninfireblade (10 May 2017)

Lo malo de btc-e es que lo mismo te tarda 2 semanas en llegar la transferencia bancaria. Por algo está más barato que en otros sitios, porque no hay fiat.

En bitstamp o kraken tardaras 1 ó 2 dias


----------



## san_miguel (10 May 2017)

Hola a tosos, pues yo con kraken estoy teniendo bastantes problemas. Tenía tier1 y tier2 verificado, envío una transferencia el lunes y ahora me pone procesing (que lo están verifanco) en teoría 48h, pero estamos a miércoles y sigue igual. Y mientras 1000 eurazos que no llegan...desde el lunes.


----------



## Don Meliton (10 May 2017)

Nada mas deciros que para junio se espera que el gobierno chino haga publicos los resultados de la investigacion que empezo en febrero y que se anuncien las medidas a tomar para controlar el tinglao.

Hasta ese momento, rumores, rumores, rumores, empieza la fiesta.

Afecta a todas las cryptos, el tema a regular sera el funcionamiento de los exchanges, no parece que BTC o ninguna otra crypto vayan a merecer un tratamiento especial.


----------



## Alxemi (10 May 2017)

No recomiendo btc-e en ningún caso, me extraña de hecho que hayan durado tanto.


----------



## mamendurrio (10 May 2017)

ignacio28 dijo:


> Para un novato, cual es el metodo mas facil y seguro para comprar 1 BTC??? :fiufiu:



En las maquinas de bitcoin. En Madrid hay varias por ejemplo...es anonimo ademas

---------- Post added 10-may-2017 at 13:46 ----------




luckymixes dijo:


> Hombre, por fácil, fácil... Tienes un montón de cajeros BTC por España, simplemente ten preparado un wallet (recomiendo jaxx.io) por si se te pierde el "papelito"
> 
> Listado de cajeros bitcoin | España




Mejor la APP Mycellium en to movil, que es segura y usada por la mayoria

---------- Post added 10-may-2017 at 13:47 ----------




luckymixes dijo:


> Hombre, por fácil, fácil... Tienes un montón de cajeros BTC por España, simplemente ten preparado un wallet (recomiendo jaxx.io) por si se te pierde el "papelito"
> 
> Listado de cajeros bitcoin | España




Mejor el Wallet Mycellium, que te puedes instalar gratis en tu movil; es una app segura desde hace muchos años y fácil de usar; vas a un cajero, pagas y al instante tendras tu bitcoin

---------- Post added 10-may-2017 at 13:51 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> La pregunta que yo me hago es: que imperiosa necesidad está cubriendo bitcoin ahora mismo para que esos precios sean sostenibles en un mes o un año?... (Al margen de que se pueda utilizar de hecho dentro de 3 o 4 años)...



1) Proteger tu capital conta la devaluacion continua del dinero fiat.
2) Poder guardar tu capital de forma anonima
3) Poder transferir tu capital o llevartelo a cualquier sitio anonimamente
4) Poder comprar directamente con bitcoin muchas cosas y servicios
5) Aumentar el valor de tu capital por la imparable subida de bitcoin


Entre muchas otras...

---------- Post added 10-may-2017 at 13:55 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Tanto o más, lo que sucede es que la gente no es todavía consciente de ello, a nivel tecnológico son superiores a bitcoin, estamos todavía en un freno cultural que impide adoptar la mejor tecnología.



Lo primero que la gente debería es deshacerse del televisor.
Yo hace años que lo hice y no se, seguro que en los telediarios apenas nunca se habla de bitcoin, sino mucho de otras muchas chorradas que no sirven para aumentar tu capital.
Es extraño no? Mucha gente por el mundo aumentando su capital con bitcoin de forma espectacular y sin embargo los medios oficiales de la tele nada de nada....y lo mismo ocurre con muchas otras cosas de las cuales uno solo se entera si se centra uno en estudiar lo "alternativo" y deshipnotizarse de la official media...


----------



## ignacio28 (10 May 2017)

Gracias por tus comentarios mamendurrio, miraré la opcion que comentas de comprar el bitcoin a traves de mycelium, porque la verdad es que las demas opciones me estan mosqueando bastante. No comprendo como en algunas webs de compra me piden hasta que me haga un par de fotos con mi cara, el dni en la mano y la web de fondo en el monitor, creo que para la hipoteca tuve menos follón, solo les falta enviar una solicitud jurada y firmada bajo acta notarial.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (10 May 2017)

ignacio28 pasa de esas mierdas y usa Bitsquare, no te piden nada, es lo más fácil de usar.


----------



## ignacio28 (10 May 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ignacio28 pasa de esas mierdas y usa Bitsquare, no te piden nada, es lo más fácil de usar.



Lo miraré esta tarde, gracias por la info :Aplauso:
alguna indicación para evitarme sorpresas? )


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (10 May 2017)

Ahora que lo pienso Bitsquare no es lo mejor para empezar, porque te cobran una pequeña comisión en BTC y un depósito reembolsable también en BTC, y claro si todavía no tienes BTC no puedes operar ahí.

Te recomiendo Bitsquare cuando ya tengas algún que otro BTC.


----------



## Kuesko (10 May 2017)

*Qué vergüenza de hilo.
Lleno hasta la bandera de hijos de puta estafadores alabando las ''bondades'' de una no moneda, sin valor, ni sustento legal o jurídico que defienda al pobre pardillo que caiga en este pozo sin fondo.

Es descarado. Multinicks hijos de puta everywhere. 
Qué asco de gentuza, timadores de la peor calaña. 
*


*Descubren el mayor productor ilegal de bitcoin para blanquear.*

_La Policía y la Agencia Tributaria han intervenido uno de los mayores centros de "minería" de bitcoin, en el que unos potentes procesadores generaban monedas virtuales para que una organización criminal blanqueara las ganancias de un fraude en la distribución de contenidos de televisión pirata.

La operación, de la que han dado cuenta responsables policiales, efectivos de Vigilancia Aduanera y de Europol, se ha saldado con la detención de 30 personas en Córdoba, Málaga, Valencia, Madrid, Palma de Mallorca y Lugo y con la incautación de 140 potentes procesadores informáticos.

Una "importante y novedosa investigación", en palabras del comisario jefe de la Unidad de Delincuencia Especializada y Violenta de la Policía, Héctor Moreno, pues se trata de una de las mayores cantidades de centros de fabricación de bitcoin localizados en Europa hasta la fecha._

Descubren el mayor productor ilegal de bitcoin para blanquear un fraude de TV | Sociedad | Agencia EFE


----------



## pulpoman (10 May 2017)

Os paso alguna reflexión sobre las relaciones del BitCoin con la prostitucion, presente y futuras. Algunos de los portales de anuncios de relax/eróticos ya aceptan bitcoins (skokka.com, cityvibe.com) y otros muchos utilizan paysafecard con regularidad (sexomercadobcn.com, skokka.com).

Si paysafecard, como medio anónimo de pago funciona con el 15% de comisión a las webs que utilizan, y funciona con las mismas premisas que el BitCoin (transacciones irreversible, custodia de códigos a cargo del usuario) no parece haber motivo para que el BitCoin no ocupe su espacio antes que tarde. 

La prostitución y el BitCoin - SexoMercadoBCN


----------



## Registrador (10 May 2017)

Acabo de crear este hilo Hilo oficial: Minijobs a cambio de Bitcoins para que sirva como pequeño mercado en el foro para ofrecer servicios y pagar en BTC


----------



## Karonte (10 May 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Esto al final son medias verdades y un desconocimiento de lo que implica una moneda. Al margen de que el bitcoin u otras criptomonedas vayan a tener de hecho exito en un tiempo no muy lejano.



¿me puedes decir como es compatible la seguridad antes robos con el hecho de ser anónimo del BTC?


----------



## Divad (10 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Como tengas que esperar 6 confirmaciones para empezar a darle te va a salir caro el polvo :XX:
> 
> Para eso mejor el *InstantSend de DASH*
> 
> ...



Buen aporte! :Aplauso:

Españistán seguro que será la última tras el continente africano ::

Varios ligados a ETH han estado en Gibraltar 

Me lo llevo al hilo de las altscoins


----------



## Claudius (10 May 2017)

The Challenges of Bitcoin Transaction Fee Estimation


----------



## Nico (11 May 2017)

Cuántas ganas de llegar a los $ 2000 compañeros!, cuántas ganas!

Los "precios redondos" no son diferentes al resto pero, psicológicamente marcan "hitos" que suelen mover a los mercados.

El "olor" a $ 2.000 está en aire !

Vamos camaradas!, un esfuerzo más. Tomemos la posta de los compañeros que hicieron punta y pongamos nuestro granito de arena en esta campaña reconociéndoles sus esfuerzo y dedicación.

No seamos miserables. Abran esas billeteras!, suelten unos euros y llegamos!

Arriba y Adelante!


----------



## Divad (11 May 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Cuántas ganas de llegar a los $ 2000 compañeros!, cuántas ganas!
> 
> Los "precios redondos" no son diferentes al resto pero, psicológicamente marcan "hitos" que suelen mover a los mercados.
> 
> ...



Van a irse cagando hostias a otra cripto quienes sepan de que palo vas... ::

Tras la corrida de Bitcoin y con tu señal, le toca el turno a las alts.



Spoiler



Hay que contentar a todos



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mamendurrio (11 May 2017)

ignacio28 dijo:


> Gracias por tus comentarios mamendurrio, miraré la opcion que comentas de comprar el bitcoin a traves de mycelium, porque la verdad es que las demas opciones me estan mosqueando bastante. No comprendo como en algunas webs de compra me piden hasta que me haga un par de fotos con mi cara, el dni en la mano y la web de fondo en el monitor, creo que para la hipoteca tuve menos follón, solo les falta enviar una solicitud jurada y firmada bajo acta notarial.



Si estás en Madrid te recomiendo 
Listado de cajeros bitcoin | España
Incluso en las tiendas generalmente compras en mano, en vez de en la maquina.
La comision de compra es 6% al cambio euro/bitcoin en que esté kraken (Kraken - Market Data ) en ese momento. Te llevas el movil, seguramente escanearas un codigo Qr que te muestren en la pantalla de su ordenador para que sepan a que direccion tuya de movil enviarlos.

---------- Post added 11-may-2017 at 17:58 ----------




pulpoman dijo:


> Os paso alguna reflexión sobre las relaciones del BitCoin con la prostitucion, presente y futuras. Algunos de los portales de anuncios de relax/eróticos ya aceptan bitcoins (skokka.com, cityvibe.com) y otros muchos utilizan paysafecard con regularidad (sexomercadobcn.com, skokka.com).
> 
> Si paysafecard, como medio anónimo de pago funciona con el 15% de comisión a las webs que utilizan, y funciona con las mismas premisas que el BitCoin (transacciones irreversible, custodia de códigos a cargo del usuario) no parece haber motivo para que el BitCoin no ocupe su espacio antes que tarde.
> 
> La prostitución y el BitCoin - SexoMercadoBCN



Joer macho, resulta quie bitcoin ha creado y es respnsable de la prostitucion ahora. Vaya, y yo que creía que la humanidad llevaba siglos -no años- pagando eso con fiat y no pasaba nada...


----------



## luckymixes (11 May 2017)

136047 Unconfirmed Transactions
137.000 transacciones sin confirmar... Que el ritmo no pare, no parel, nooo!


----------



## Claudius (11 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Si quieres mandar una transacción con Bitcoin (es decir, usar Bitcoin para lo que se supone que sirve), es lo que hay. O pagas una super-fee, o esperas un tiempo indeterminado, y largo, a que te la confirmen.



Para el primer bloque
0.00263 BTC = 4.48 EUR
Venga! que tu lo vales.  Pero el chino minero no.



keinur dijo:


> Pero también puedes convertir a otra crypto esa misma cantidad que quieres transferir (por ejemplo con Shapeshift), y usar otra red para transferirlo.
> 
> El resultado es el mismo, pero lo consigues de forma mucho más rápida y económica.



Efectivamente, ahí le has dado, más velocidad y menos coste, además que beneficia a la red btc, para no saturar más el mempool.
Descentralizar es la clave, como decía un compañero. Pero también en redes BC

Además, haciendo eso hace de mixer, dónde nunca dejas de perder el control de tu clave privada, como diría Andreas. 8:


----------



## juli (11 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Para el primer bloque
> 0.00263 BTC = 4.48 EUR
> Venga! que tu lo vales.  Pero el chino minero no.
> 
> ...



Hoy andaba a vueltas con eso...tal vez sea una burrada, pero el que no sabe, pregunta. Es una duda sobre una impresión a muy grandes rasgos.

LTC no podría jugar un papel "previo" de algún modo con las posibilidades que el segwit le da ...y no remitirse al mero papel de comparsa y banco de pruebas del segwit sobre un sistema análogo a BTC ?

Ignoro el tipo de conexión que podría establecer con BTC , pero aún siendo un planteamiento unilateral y estanco, algo así como "piscinas colectivas de cobros " orientadas a desatascar todo ese embudo de minitransferencias ...

Resumiendo : El uso previo del segwit en OTRA plataforma para minimizar/optimizar transfers/fees podría ser una puerta donde LTC metiera el pie ?


----------



## ninfireblade (11 May 2017)

Vaya gilipolleces dicen algunos 

¿ Y cómo envias los bitcoins a shapeshift ? ¿ Por mensajero ?


----------



## luckymixes (11 May 2017)

Litecoin es, a día de hoy, mucha mejor tecnología para pagos que bitcoin. Es así. Es cuestión de que una masa crítica se harte de bitcoin y decida llevar sus fondos a otro lado, opciones ya hay.

Sin embargo la inercia está con el bitcoin. Sigue siendo la marca y la puerta de entrada para el dinero nuevo. Pero si no se desbloquea la situacion con los mineros y Btc da el paso de la TV en blanco y negro al color, será otra moneda la que se alce con el primer puesto.
Es la ley de la selva, si te quedas quieto te comen.


----------



## ninfireblade (12 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Ese es el punto débil, que aún necesitas usar la red Bitcoin para enviarlos a Shapeshift. ¿No es lamentable que el punto flaco de usar Bitcoin sea, precisamente, tener que usarlo?
> 
> La solución, mandar cantidades altas para que la comisión quede más diluida... O en último término y llegados al extremo, cambiarlo todo y directamente no necesitar a Bitcoin para nada.




Fijate que buena es la jugada que ni siquiera han necesitado robarte tus bitcoins. Tú solito se los has enviado.

Cuando ya se hayan hecho con una cantidad que consideren suficiente lo tienen facil para resolver los "problemas" de los que hablas.


----------



## Angelillo23 (12 May 2017)

Tengo una duda, a ver si alguien puede ayudarme.

He abierto una cuenta en coinbase, esta ya trae una serie de wallets creados, donde imagino que te añadiran las monedas que compres (BTC,ETH...)

¿Que diferencia tienen esos wallet con uno que me haga yo? ¿Que tipo de seguridad tienen?? yo desde luego no tengo ninguna contraseña de nada, solo la dirección.

Saludos


----------



## ninfireblade (12 May 2017)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> ¿Que diferencia tienen esos wallet con uno que me haga yo? ¿Que tipo de seguridad tienen?? yo desde luego no tengo ninguna contraseña de nada, solo la dirección.




La diferencia es que esas monedas no las controlas tú, tienes que fiarte de coinbase. Si mañana cierran o lo hackean te quedas sin tus monedas.

En un wallet propio solo dependes de ti mismo.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (12 May 2017)

señores

podrían seguir si al final Telefónica paga el hackeo?

parece ser según ha visto el justiciero ha visto que de momento no
cuestión de descojono, podemos ver si ceden al chantaje o no jojojjo

Magnífica iniciativa, invoquemos a Blue Arrow y sus seguidores.

La cuenta de los BTC es esta:

115p7UMMngoj1pMvkpHijcRdfJNXj6 LrLn

---------- Post added 12-may-2017 at 15:02 ----------

Vale, desde aquí se puede ver si alguien ha hecho algún pago. De momento, NO

Dirección de Bitcoin 115p7UMMngoj1pMvkpHijcRdfJNXj6 LrLn


----------



## Yari (12 May 2017)

De momento van dos pagos.


----------



## Cetero (12 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Copio mi mensaje del otro hilo sobre el ataque, a ver si alguien más ve lo mismo que yo:
> 
> Ya han pagado dos...
> 
> ...



Yo he visto dos ordenadores infectados, y cada uno ponía una dirección bitcoin diferente para pagar. 
¿Es posible que los pantallazos que has visto sean todos del mismo ordenador, difundido por distintos sitios?
Ha jodido mucho. Y no puedo dar más datos.


----------



## Risitas (12 May 2017)

Y si el que infecto a todos lo ha echo desde Microsoft?

---------- Post added 12-may-2017 at 20:37 ----------

Por cierto, tambien ha tenido que ser un viernes... ¿no cierran las bolsas los viernes?


----------



## Divad (12 May 2017)

También podría haber sido un informático desde dentro :fiufiu:

Mandas correos desde una cuenta externa a algún jefe de turno, se infecta, dejas que se extienda, te avisan,... mandas que apaguen los equipos y mientras haces el paripé mirando el equipo infectado... le dices al capo de timofónica, es una versión nueva. Si queremos recuperar la info hay que pagar...

El informático de turno se hace de oro y para junio pilla la baja por la "presión" que ha tenido (insinuando un aumento de sueldo) y como la empresa no lo quiere perder... pues le darán las vacaciones y un aumento de sueldo.

Te puede salir bastante redondo todo :


----------



## Claudius (12 May 2017)

Cetero dijo:


> Yo he visto dos ordenadores infectados, y cada uno ponía una dirección bitcoin diferente para pagar.
> ¿Es posible que los pantallazos que has visto sean todos del mismo ordenador, difundido por distintos sitios?
> Ha jodido mucho. Y no puedo dar más datos.



Así es, no hemos parado hoy. Las PYMEs están vendidas, lo de telefónica no es nada..


----------



## Claudius (13 May 2017)

NSA-created cyber tool spawns global attacks

La apreciación de viernes de un compañero, no es descabellado la magnitud que puede adquirir el fin de semana..
En España se ha escalado a instancias militares.
El lunes será negro?


----------



## Alxemi (13 May 2017)

Creo que esta noticia va a desencadenar una corrección seria en todo el mercado 

Desde móvil


----------



## Don Meliton (13 May 2017)

Millones de usuarios pidiendo la cabeza de bitcoin en bandeja de plata. DONDE ESTA NuESTROS DinEROS!!! Como QUE NO SE PUEDE RASTREAR al HIJOPUTA!!

El 11S de las cryptos??

La cosa se pone interesante.


----------



## Skull & Bones (13 May 2017)

Un Gran Misterio se Esconde detrás del Bitcoin - YouTube


----------



## Cetero (13 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Copio mi mensaje del otro hilo sobre el ataque, a ver si alguien más ve lo mismo que yo:
> 
> Ya han pagado dos...
> 
> ...



Otra direccion:
Bitcoin Address 13AM4VW2dhxYgXeQepoHkHSQuy6NgaEb94
total recibida 4.44680459 BTC
Sacada de una foto de infección en un hospital ingles


----------



## mamendurrio (13 May 2017)

Jejeje, otra mega campaña publicitaria para btc.
):Baile::Aplauso:


----------



## tixel (13 May 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Millones de usuarios pidiendo la cabeza de bitcoin en bandeja de plata. DONDE ESTA NuESTROS DinEROS!!! Como QUE NO SE PUEDE RASTREAR al HIJOPUTA!!
> 
> El 11S de las cryptos??
> 
> La cosa se pone interesante.



Millones de usuarios no saben de q le hablan cuando oyen bitcoin por lo q dudo q pidan nada.
En cualquie caso como haya otros millones q si q saben de q le hablan al oir Btcoin potque los tienen, no hay problema.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 May 2017)

El Alphabay se pueden comprar drogas y armas con BTC, solo por eso ya tenemos subidas del BTC garantizadas durante años y años. Me he registrado hoy y he flipado, puedes comprar de todo.


----------



## Registrador (13 May 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> El Alphabay se pueden comprar drogas y armas con BTC, solo por eso ya tenemos subidas del BTC garantizadas durante años y años. Me he registrado hoy y he flipado, puedes comprar de todo.



Podrías por favor abrir un hilo y contar como es aquello?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 May 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Podrías por favor abrir un hilo y contar como es aquello?



No voy a abrir hilo porque los moderadores me lo cierran seguro, pero la cosa es bastante sencilla:

-Primero consigues BTC, aunque también aceptan otro par de criptomonedas, me parece haber visto XMR y ETH
-Te bajas el TOR y lo instalas
-Buscas la URL de Alphabay (google es tu amigo)
-Te registras (no hace falta mail ni nada, solo pones un usuario y contraseña y ya está)
-Una vez estás dentro te recomiendan usar un mixer para ofuscar el origen de tus bitcoins
-Recargas el monedero de Alphabay con lo que vayas a gastarte
-Luego ya se trata de navegar por la web y comprar, es tipo Amazon, eBay etc

Hay incluso sistema escrow, está muy currado todo.
Busca en Google images "alphabay", verás la interfaz y cómo lo tienen montado.


----------



## Claudius (13 May 2017)

casas-de-cambio/casa-cambio-japonesa-ofrecera-intereses-cuentas-ahorro-bitcoin
https://criptonoticias.com/casas-de...tereses-cuentas-ahorro-bitcoin/#axzz4gzASdtWA


----------



## asilei (13 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> casas-de-cambio/casa-cambio-japonesa-ofrecera-intereses-cuentas-ahorro-bitcoin
> https://criptonoticias.com/casas-de...tereses-cuentas-ahorro-bitcoin/#axzz4gzASdtWA



Interesante dilema, ¿como ofrecer intereses con una moneda sin inflación? En ese enlace proponen que traspasas bitcoins a una cuenta suya y te devuelven el principal más unos intereses.... No lo acabo de ver.

Las utilidades financieras de Bitcoin todavía están por desarrollar (préstamos, seguros, depositos,...) .Pienso que el papel de bitcoin en esa utilidad es más de garantía mediante algún tipo de smart contract que de medio de pago.


----------



## Merlin (13 May 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> El Alphabay se pueden comprar drogas y armas con BTC, solo por eso ya tenemos subidas del BTC garantizadas durante años y años. Me he registrado hoy y he flipado, puedes comprar de todo.



Por lo que cuentas Alphabay es la sucesora de la Silk Road esa que había hace unos años ¿No?

A la ruta de la seda no pude entrar nunca, las 2 o 3 veces que lo intenté la web estaba rota, a ver si con Alphabay hay más suerte y puedo echar un vistazo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Por lo que cuentas Alphabay es la sucesora de la Silk Road esa que había hace unos años ¿No?
> 
> A la ruta de la seda no pude entrar nunca, las 2 o 3 veces que lo intenté la web estaba rota, a ver si con Alphabay hay más suerte y puedo echar un vistazo.



Al parecer sí es la sucesora de Silk Road, no sé si ya existía o la crearon al cerrarse Silk Road, pero esta Alphabay está mejor diseñada para mi gusto, más moderna. Pero acabarán cerrándola y encarcelando al administrador, no se sabe cuando pero ahora mismo debe tener a todas las policías del mundo y servicios secretos tratando de pillarles y cerrar el chiringuito.


----------



## mamendurrio (14 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> casas-de-cambio/casa-cambio-japonesa-ofrecera-intereses-cuentas-ahorro-bitcoin
> https://criptonoticias.com/casas-de...tereses-cuentas-ahorro-bitcoin/#axzz4gzASdtWA



Hasta 5% de interes pagan. No me jorobes


----------



## sirpask (14 May 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Hasta 5% de interes pagan. No me jorobes



Ponzi, ponzi...

Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (15 May 2017)

bitfinex-now-processing-one-time-usd-withdrawals/
Bitfinex Now Processing One Time USD Withdrawals - Bitcoin News


----------



## digipl (15 May 2017)

Intento de Phishing con las cuentas de Blockchain.info. No es el email que uso para foros o similares por lo que la han sacado de algún exchange o del propio blockchain.info.


----------



## Claudius (15 May 2017)

Editorial: Ripple CTO Says Ripple Will Be

:vomito:
:XX:


----------



## Don Meliton (15 May 2017)

Cuidao que la diferencia de precio entre los exchanges chinos y los de fuera vuelve a ser tocha, esta a 1450 dolares ahora mismo.


----------



## estrujillo (16 May 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Cuidao que la diferencia de precio entre los exchanges chinos y los de fuera vuelve a ser tocha, esta a 1450 dolares ahora mismo.



Gracias por el aviso, pero traducelo para profanos, porfa. ¿eso que quiere decir?¿Cabe esperar bajada?


----------



## Claudius (16 May 2017)

Norway's Largest Online Bank Integrates Bitcoin Accounts - Bitcoin News


----------



## Kuesko (16 May 2017)

*Queda claro que de momento es una ''falsa moneda'' parásito que fundamenta su desarrollo en la delincuencia. 

El Bitcoin también es la moneda que usan los marcianos cuando visitan la tierra. Es una nomoneda estable porque no cotiza en bolsa, pero la volatilidad le viene del humo en que se fundamenta.
Tampoco la quieren los corruptos ya que no la admiten en los paraísos fiscales.

No obstante el concepto como reserva de ''valor'' es interesante.*


----------



## ninfireblade (16 May 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Del "yo no compro bitcoin a 1000 dolares" al "Yo no metería 1800 pavos en un bitcoin". ¿ Cual será la próxima ?


----------



## mamendurrio (16 May 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *Queda claro que de momento es una ''falsa moneda'' parásito que fundamenta su desarrollo en la delincuencia.
> 
> El Bitcoin también es la moneda que usan los marcianos cuando visitan la tierra. Es una nomoneda estable porque no cotiza en bolsa, pero la volatilidad le viene del humo en que se fundamenta.
> Tampoco la quieren los corruptos ya que no la admiten en los paraísos fiscales.
> ...



Lo interesante es esto:

Comparativa Precios en los ultimos 5 años
Plata: -50%
Bitcoin: de 5 a 1720, osea multipliacado por 344.

Si te hubieras gastado $1000 en comprar bitcoin hace cinco años, a lo mejor ahora tendrías mejores cosas a las que dedicarte que estallar de rojo de tanta envidia aqui...pienso8:


----------



## Don Meliton (16 May 2017)

estrujillo dijo:


> Gracias por el aviso, pero traducelo para profanos, porfa. ¿eso que quiere decir?¿Cabe esperar bajada?



Pues la ultima que paso eso, si, bajo.


----------



## ninfireblade (16 May 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> No estamos hablando de si fue una buena inversión, estamos hablando de si HOY es una buena inversión gastar 1800 dólares en eso.




Pues eso te lo tendré que responder dentro de un par de meses.

Lo que si te puede responder ahora es a tu pregunta que también hacías hace un par de meses de si era buena inversión comprar bitcoin a $900. La respuesta es un rotundo sí.


----------



## ninfireblade (16 May 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Pienso que es peor inversión en estos momentos. Yo no dudo del concepto de las criptomonedas, de lo que dudo es de la implantación en el mundo real.
> 
> Es irrelevante si el fiat se hace a base de impresora y los bitcoins son limitados... Sin un amparo legal, político puede acabar en NADA, no en menor poder adquisitivo, sino en NADA.
> 
> ...




Claro que es incierto lo que va a pasar, por eso vale lo que vale. Si fuese seguro 100% que el bitcoin se vaya a adoptar masivamente ten por seguro que no valdria lo que vale ahora.


----------



## ninfireblade (16 May 2017)

Todo el mundo sabe que si llega ese colapso apocalíptico lo único que tendrá valor serán los latunes.


----------



## ninfireblade (16 May 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> La única explicación posible para que el bitcoin suba como el champán es que las naciones lo acojan como un hijo...



Error, a veces es mejor que los gobiernos esten en contra, mira a los narcotraficantes que bien les va gracias a la oposicion de los gobiernos.

Lo que hace falta es que la gente lo adopte, ya sea como moneda o como reserva de valor. Y no hace falta adopcion masiva como algunos comentais. La capitalizacion actual es ridicula comparada con los trillones de dolares que mueve la economia mundial. El bitcoin aun está empezando a despegar.

Te recomiendo que mires este documental: Streamcloud: Easy way to share your files



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Y no estoy diciendo que no se pueda hacer dinero de las criptomonedas, estoy diciendo que se puede quedar pillado en el camino invirtiendo.



Por supuesto, pero tu parece que buscas riesgo 0 y grandes revalorizaciones y eso si que no existe.


----------



## zyro (16 May 2017)

en el post 283 @Claudius nos pegaba un enlace que a mí me ha sorprendido. 

Si no he leído mal, el mayor banco online de Noruega va a incorporar en las próximas semanas, la cuenta Coinbase del cliente, eso significa que mostrará los saldos de Bitcoin , Ethereum y Litecoin del cliente a través de la plataforma del banco. 

Otro artículo:

Digital currencies available at Skandiabanken

Yo creo que esto ya es una integración importante de las criptomonedas y posiblemente sea la escusa del hype que estamos teniendo estas semanas, no sólo de BTC sino de otras altcoin.


----------



## Kuesko (16 May 2017)

zyro dijo:


> en el post 283 @Claudius nos pegaba un enlace que a mí me ha sorprendido.
> 
> Si no he leído mal, el mayor banco online de Noruega va a incorporar en las próximas semanas, la cuenta Coinbase del cliente, eso significa que mostrará los saldos de Bitcoin , Ethereum y Litecoin del cliente a través de la plataforma del banco.
> 
> ...



Mira otro artículo. Y éste es veraz absolutamente.

*Noruega rechaza oficialmente considerar el Bitcoin como "dinero"*


*Que la integración de los Bitcoin en los sistemas financieros no iba a ser fácil, es algo que podíamos augurar sin temor a equivocarnos, y así nos hicimos eco de la prohibición oficial por parte de China del uso de esta moneda virtual.

Pues bien, en Noruega también han puesto el asunto sobre la mesa y como aperitivo el responsable de hacienda del país afirmó que los Bitcoins "no responden a la definición habitual de lo que entendemos como moneda o dinero". Pero no creas que con esto dejaban la puerta abierta para su libre circulación por el país, ya que consideran que las plusvalías obtenidas por su revalorización son susceptibles de tributar (lo bueno es que las pérdidas generadas por su devaluación también podrán ser deducidas).*

Noruega rechaza oficialmente considerar el Bitcoin como "dinero" - Engadget en español


----------



## Claudius (16 May 2017)

zyro dijo:


> en el post 283 @Claudius nos pegaba un enlace que a mí me ha sorprendido.
> 
> Si no he leído mal, el mayor banco online de Noruega va a incorporar en las próximas semanas, la cuenta Coinbase del cliente, eso significa que mostrará los saldos de Bitcoin , Ethereum y Litecoin del cliente a través de la plataforma del banco.
> 
> ...



En Estonia UE, hace ya tiempo que están con pruebas pilotos el LHV bank. 
LHV Bank Archives - CoinDesk

Y la grandes corp. Japonesas son la que van a revolucionar el cryptomundo, la telefónica de allí va a montar un exchange (seriedad), los bancos experimentando, WeChat (china) también está con sus cosas.

Oriente va a tirar del carro innovativo en el mundo FinTech. Y quien antes se de cuenta, más posibilidades tendrá de prevalecer en el efecto Uber que se avecina pero el proceso tardará 5-10 años cuando los post-millenials usen dinero digital, como los millenials usan el móvil.

Tiempos excitantes se avecinan. :rolleye:


----------



## racional (16 May 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> Noruega rechaza oficialmente considerar el Bitcoin como "dinero" - Engadget en español



Entonces el oro tampoco es dinero.


----------



## Nico (16 May 2017)

Con su particular estilo pero, leer el sentido común y la aguda percepción del Clapham (al que le pongo un "thanks" cada vez que puedo ) es impagable.

:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Voy a destacar algunos conceptos -porque es importante tenerlos en cuenta y previsionar-





clapham2 dijo:


> El criptomundo es como el fiatmundo . Un mundo de bits . Una pausa para e lbuchito de cafe . Pongamos DOS ejemplos .
> 
> fulano a ) tiene 180 mil $ en el banco . Son suyos ? Pues no .
> Si quisiera sacar todo ese dinero del Banco no podria , probablemente le meterian preso porque NADIE " decente " necesita tanto cash . Ademas de que en el banco no hay tanto efectivo , vamos que estan pelados .
> ...




Obviamente está hablando de un hecho "mayor" (corralito bancario) pero, tomen nota que, de darse esa hipótesis, aún cuando la gente "quiera" bitcoins NO TENDRIA CON QUE PAGARLOS !!

El que quiera cambiar 1/3 de bitcoin en localbitcoin tal vez pueda hacerlo recibiendo dos latunes pero... el "mega-recontra-ultra-millonario" de los 10.000 bitcoins en cold wallet que se relamía pensando que tenía 20 millones de dólares... en qué Banco piensa cambiarlos ? :rolleye:

A qué banco -con corralito- quiere que Bitstamp le mande la pasta ? :rolleye:

Y cuidado -lo digo para los escasos de neuronas- que esto no es FUD para el bitcoin ni nada que se le parezca.

Estamos hablando que, una CRISIS FINANCIERA SEVERA que implique corralitos o controles bancarios estrictos (posibilidad lejana pero, posibilidad al fin y al cabo) te deja con los "bits en la mano" tengas saldo en la cuenta corriente o tengas bitcoins.

Bien es cierto que alguien podría decir: "ya que no puedes pagar con dinero págame con bitcoins". Vale. Posible.

Pero, el que reciba bitcoins de todos modos no podrá cambiarlo por fiat (o por cosas) salvo en dosis homeopáticas.

La moraleja del asunto es:

- FIAT y BITCOIN pueden ser mejores o peores siempre que HAYA DINERO Y BANCOS en algún lado.

Para una CRISIS MAYOR sólo valdrá lo que tengas en la mano (oro, plata, fiat, plomo o latunes).

Anoten eso.

Bien Clapham !!, brillante como siempre. :Aplauso:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (16 May 2017)

Nicolás... Si eso se diera el uso de bitcoin entre dos partes se masificaría. Sustituiría a las monedas de los bancos/estados. Siempre y cuando Internet funcione correctamente claro.


----------



## Divad (16 May 2017)

Ya saldrá ETH al escenario como salvador y la humanidad tendrá que darle las gracias...

Sí, esto es mierda para Bitcoin. Está claro que detrás de Bitcoin trabajan fantasmas y hasta su creador es un fantasMOTO ::







Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pirro (16 May 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Con su particular estilo pero, leer el sentido común y la aguda percepción del Clapham (al que le pongo un "thanks" cada vez que puedo ) es impagable.
> 
> :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> ...



Cúrratelo más.

En el escenario planteado de quiebras bancarias y desplome de monetario -como lo de Argentina en 2001 pero a nivel planetario- suceso ya de por sí improbable, una consecuencia lógica y evidente sería el auge de un mercado de metales por bitcoin QUE YA EXISTE.

Con bitcoin tendrías acceso al ORO y con el ORO a bitcoin. Bastante práctico si quieres pirarte de tu país sin que te incauten tu precioso metal.

No sé si estás troleando conscientemente o realmente crees en tus propias palabras. Si es así, tú poca capacidad de prospectiva -te reíste de quienes entraron en esto a $100- no deja de sorprenderme.

Has dejado pasar una inversión que habría multiplicado tu capital varios órdenes de magnitud. Y eso te jode. Pero no sé, quizá puedas dedicar tu ingenio a cosas más prácticas y provechosas que fudear bitcoin.

Sólo es un consejo.


----------



## Claudius (16 May 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Para una CRISIS MAYOR sólo valdrá lo que tengas en la mano (oro, plata, fiat, plomo o latunes).
> 
> Anoten eso.



Partiendo de que Clapham subestima la naturaleza humana de supervivencia..

Una crisis severa sufrió nuestro país en post-guerra civil, y bajo los controles del régimen, era bien sabido el mercado del estraperlo
qué funcionaba muy bien.

Así que con esa premisa, en ese escenario, la única barrera para usar crypto es el analfabetismo en su uso, y eso es sólo cuestión de tiempo, 4 años ha tardado en que las abuelas usen el 'guasap'.

Ahora hay una oleada de gente entrando en el cryptoverso buscando su pelotazo, así como lo buscaron en la moda de los jugadores de e-poker, y demás juegos on-line.
Y se están formando rápido y con ganas. 

Hay gigas de documentación en todos los idiomas para formarse, sólo es aplicar* tiempo* y 100 eur. para empezar. Y encima los que están empezando en Q1 de este año, ha sido un sin ganar, con lo que más meten y más corre el 'qué me lo pierdo' en los boca a boca.

Las crypto serán un medio de pago, como lo es la frase: aceptas paypal.
Sólo es cuestión de tiempo.

Y se sabe !! 8:


----------



## ninfireblade (17 May 2017)

Y dale con lo de que el bitcoin se impondrá o no se impondrá que pesados siempre con la misma canción.

No hace falta que se imponga sobre el fiat para que se revalorice varios ordenes de magnitud. Si, como dices, la deuda mundial es de 500 trillones, echa cuentas de lo que valdria bitcoin si pillara tan solo un 0.001% de eso.


----------



## Skull & Bones (17 May 2017)

BILL GATES - NOBODY CAN STOP BITCOIN | Bitcoin Is Unstoppable - YouTube

On July 1, Australia Will Make Bitcoin Legal Money, 1622 - YouTube


----------



## Claudius (17 May 2017)

Una delegación del gobierno Australiano, va a ir al Cosensus 2017 de la próxima semana para seguramente buscar asesoramiento de cómo llevar a cabo la retirada de la doble imposición de tasas que tienen. Y ver como despliegan el marco nuevo de divisa como en Japón.

Es importante ya que en Australia hay una plataforma on-line de pagos de facturas perteneciente a una entidad financiera que tiene mucho éxito.

En conjunción con esta plataforma, hay una Startup de bitcoin y subyacentes que hace sinergias permitiendo el pago de facturas hasta 1000$ australianos, que tiene un crecimiento constante, pero ralentizado por la doble imposición.

Por cierto, están mirando replicar su modelo de negocio en otros continentes 

1º USA


----------



## Claudius (17 May 2017)

bitcoin-could-tap-into-40-trillion-japanese-fx-margin-trading-market-this-year/
Bitcoin Could Tap into $40 Trillion Japanese FX Margin Trading Market This Year - Bitcoin News
market-this-year/


----------



## common sense (17 May 2017)

Bloomberg hablando del bitcoin & ether. Seguidle haciendo caso a los indocumentados de este foro....
en youtube --> watch?v=xCLKwagwAHg
Bloomberg talking about Bitcoin and Ethereum - YouTube

link


----------



## tixel (17 May 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Es que no teneis argumento .
> Sacais al Bill Gates , el mismo tipo que controla el 90 % de los sistemas operativos del mundo con su monopolio de Microsoft , el mismo tipo que destina millones de dolares para la esterilizacion de africanos , el mismo tipo que pertenece al Club Bildelberg y habla sin tapujos del NWO diciendo que el bitcoin es imparable . Si lo dice Bill es " weno " . No ?
> Es que no teneis ni p.idea .
> Es tan facil de entender que hasta un burro lo entenderia . A ver ...
> ...



Puto rollo tienes macho.


----------



## sirpask (17 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> MimbleWimble!
> 
> *MimbleWimble: Silly Sounding Tech Could Seriously Reform Bitcoin - CoinDesk*



Espera que poto....


> *Bitcoin ha tenido un impacto indeleble como una tecnología innovadora.*Pero es desalentador que se haya estancado haciendo más.
> 
> Hay cuestiones fundamentales que probablemente nunca serán resueltas, como lo demuestra el debate de dos años sobre cómo escalar bitcoin.*La comunidad es más divisiva que nunca.*No puedo dejar de pensar que parte de la razón por la que es tan disfuncional es porque es desprovisto de mujeres.
> 
> Las mujeres (o cualquier persona racional) no quieren participar en esta comunidad distópica: es juvenil y llena de vitriolo.*Bitcoin necesita desesperadamente un encanto de Patronus, "una concentración pura y mágica protectora de felicidad y esperanza". [*1*]


----------



## tixel (17 May 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Con su particular estilo pero, leer el sentido común y la aguda percepción del Clapham (al que le pongo un "thanks" cada vez que puedo ) es impagable.
> 
> :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> ...



Y porque nadie querria cambiar btc por fiat. Eso es ahora y no todo el mund, p
ero es una situacion transitoria.
Despues directamen compraras con tus btc, tus dash o lo q sea. En caso de colapso lo tien bastante btc para sobrevivir q cualquier otra moneda.


----------



## Kuesko (17 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Madre mia que retraso gasta el chaplán
> 
> Mi casa también me la valoran en euros. ¿Eso significa que si el euro desaparece mi casa no vale nada?
> 
> :no:



Un respeto y un mínimo de educación es lo que se pide para participar en el hilo.
Ya quisieras tú tener la milésima parte de conocimiento que el coforero, subnormal de los cojones.



clapham2 dijo:


> Es que no teneis argumento .
> Sacais al Bill Gates , el mismo tipo que controla el 90 % de los sistemas operativos del mundo con su monopolio de Microsoft , el mismo tipo que destina millones de dolares para la esterilizacion de africanos , el mismo tipo que pertenece al Club Bildelberg y habla sin tapujos del NWO diciendo que el bitcoin es imparable . Si lo dice Bill es " weno " . No ?
> Es que no teneis ni p.idea .
> Es tan facil de entender que hasta un burro lo entenderia . A ver ...
> ...



Mejor no se puede explicar.
Mis thanks.


----------



## Claudius (17 May 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Espera que poto....



Hombre supongo que sepas, que ese artículo de -opinión- lo ha escrito una mujer, y además CEO de una de las empresas más relevantes en el sector que facilita la inter-conexión de Bitcoin con emprendimientos en la cadena. 
De hecho, ese modelo de negocio lo tiene extrapolado a la cadena de Eth y Dash.

Además como dice ella, si lo escribe con pseudónimo seguro que se hubiera evitado comentarios machistas.

De cualquier modo en grupo de trabajo de Startup, o ya de dirección de empresa una mujer siempre da una visión, que JAMás tendrá un hombre.
Y lo que dice es con criterio. Si de los 30 desarrollares de más código hubiera una mujer, y hubiera sido atractiva además de inteligente (para ser matemático+dev), a lo mejor otro gallo cantara.

Una coz sirpask )

[youtube]zGEFx3pK1jI[/youtube]


Aunque como yo soy partidari*@* de la teoría conspiranóica... jeje  lo que dice sería nada relevante.


----------



## Kennedy (17 May 2017)

Hola, trolles y CMs. Qué tal todo por aquí?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 May 2017)

BTC pumpeando duro, hace nada celebrábamos los 1.000 pipazos y ya estamos casi en los 2.000, alucinante todo esto.


----------



## Kuesko (17 May 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> En primer lugar aclaremos conceptos .
> Tu no eres propietario del zulo en que vives hastaque hayas pagado la ultima letra de la hipoteca y no debas ni un misero IBI . En ese caso , la casa " es tuya " . Una hipoteca no es un titulo de propiedad .
> La propiedad de la casa es del banco que te presto el dinero . Y hasta que no saldes la cuenta con el banco ( en los terminos de la hipoteca ) la casa no es tuya . Ahora bien ...la casa esta " valorada " en euros .
> Su " valor " es X unidades de euros . Pero si tomorrow hay un colapso y desaparece el euro , entonces legalmente no estas obligad@ a pagar tu deuda en una moneda que no existe . Pagarias tu deuda en la moneda que sustituya al euro y a los intereses del Banco .
> ...



Mejor no se puede explicar.

Mis thanks.


----------



## Nico (17 May 2017)

Es muy gracioso el Clapham. Creo que algunos lo leen sin entender su particular humor y es una pena.

Los buenos humoristas, las plumas más sofisticadas de la ironía son escasas porque se requiere de mucha inteligencia y sensibilidad para detectar los detalles del absurdo que dan lugar -justamente- a las ironías.

Clapham tiene sobradas dotes en esa materia. Hay que disfrutarlo. :Aplauso:


*PD* = El relato de Leonardo Da Vinci estuvo brutal !! 

===

Cambiando de tercio... volvamos a la seriedad.

Una cosa que Clapham acaba de explicar magistralmente (pero desde el humor, esto hace que el que *NO ENTIENDE EL TEMA, NO ENTIENDE EL CHISTE* :rolleye es el tema de la formación de precios en mercados imperfectos.

Y, el que no entienda esto, vivirá en peligro en resto de su vida (y dependerá de la suerte).

En los mercados "perfectos" (múltiples oferentes, múltiples compradores, productos sustitutos cercanos) los precios tienen a su punto de equilibrio real.

Ejemplo: Espinacas.

Hay muchos productores, muchos compradores y, el día que no hay espinacas se sustituye por acelga.

Más allá de sus "altas y bajas" en función de la época del año y la influencia del poder adquisitivo de los compradores (lo que se conoce como _"frontera de intrascendencia del precio"_, nadie deja de comprar un paquete de espinacas porque cuesta 3 o 5 centavos más o menos) el precio de la espinaca está cerca de ser un *"precio justo absoluto"*.

Pero, comparen eso con un cuadro de Picasso... o un piso con vista al Central Park en New York... acá no hay "múltiples oferentes" y, dentro de su categoría, no hay "productos sustitutos".

Para que nos entendamos... hay OTROS artistas y hay OTROS pisos pero, para el que busca "Picasso" o "vista al Central Park" no se trata de sustitutos cercanos.

Por esa causa, un cuadro de Picasso o un piso con vista al Central Park forma su PRECIO *con absoluta independencia de sus COSTOS*.

Un piso de 100 m2 en Logroño cuesta 200.000 euros y, el mismo piso con "vista al Central Park" cuesta 9 millones de dólares. Tienen los mismos materiales, la misma antiguedad... pero la diferencia entre un valor y otro es sideral.

No es "la acelga" y "la espinaca" del otro ejemplo.

Que un mercado determinado use *"precios exactos"* y otro *"precios exóticos"* no es ni bueno, ni malo en si mismo... existen ambos y cumplen diferentes funciones.

Pero, mientras que la gente que opera en "mercados perfectos" suele llevarse pocas sorpresas, la que opera en "mercados imperfectos" vive a diario con el riesgo.

Una de las características -y razones- de los mercados "imperfectos" es su iliquidez. En general son mercados reducidos, con muchas "cuestiones especiales" en su configuración.

Para no hacerla larga... bitcoin tiene mucho de "mercado perfecto" pero también participa de muchas características de un "mercado imperfecto" y, una de ellas es su eventual iliquidez.

Recuerden -y están los NUMEROS, no es algo que invente- que el movimiento "fiat" del bitcoin suele rondar los 100.000 bitcoins diarios. Eso es todo. 

Hablamos de unos 170 millones de dólares al día.

No es poco... puede subir con el tiempo... pero, a promedios de HOY son 170 millones... ni 500, ni 2000, ni 40.000 millones... son 170.

El asunto es que, en teoría, unos *15 millones de bitocoins* "valen" unos *30.000 millones de dólares*... en un mercado que "mueve" *170 millones !!* :rolleye:

Entienden las cifras, verdad ??

15 millones de bitcoins ==> "valen" *30.000 millones de dólares* pero, todos se sustentan en ==> *170 millones de dólares* "de verdad".

Mientras nadie pretenda liquidar muchos bitcoins la "imperfección" del mercado no se siente... pero el RIESGO como tal existe.

- El cuadro de Picasso sustenta sus *40 millones de precio en 4 dólares de tela y pintura* (la diferencia entre el costo y el precio es "su fama")

- El piso con vista al Central Park sustenta sus *9 millones de precio en un costo de 200.000 euros de materiales y mano de obr*a (la diferencia es la vista y la ciudad).

- El bitcoin sustentan sus *30.000 millones de "capitalización" que dan un valor unitario de 1750 dólares por unidad* en las "cold wallets".

===

Todos son *"mercados"*.

Todos genera un *"precio de mercado"*.

Hay "precios de mercado" que son funcionales y *no dependen de factores exóticos* (acelga)

Hay "precios de mercado" que *se apuntalan en aspectos "exóticos"* (fama de Picasso, vista al Central Park, Cold Wallets que no se liquidan).

Se puede ganar dinero *en TODOS ELLOS*.
Aún siendo imperfecto un mercado *puede durar PARA SIEMPRE*.

Pero, *no son la misma cosa*.

===

Aprendan y conozcan las diferencias porque, los modos de manejar los riesgos y las inversiones en unos y otros son *DIFERENTES*. (no dije malos, no dije buenos... dije DIFERENTES).


----------



## Nico (17 May 2017)

Escribo para gente inteligente Keinur. No es tu caso. Puedes pasarlos de largo.


----------



## Yari (17 May 2017)

Vaya mierda de hilo. Que ha pasado aquí? A Donde ha ido la peña que no hace el s..normal? Que triste.


----------



## Claudius (17 May 2017)

Yari dijo:


> Vaya mierda de hilo. Que ha pasado aquí? A Donde ha ido la peña que no hace el s..normal? Que triste.



Se han echo multimillonarios, y disfrutan la pre-jubilación.


----------



## Edu.R (17 May 2017)

Si con un 47% esta ATH... buf. Es que si encima recupera un valor de un 60% nos vamos a unas cifras bien suculentas.


----------



## Nico (18 May 2017)

Raro que nadie lo haya conversado -se trata de DOS hechos HISTORICOS-.

El primero es que el mempool anda por las 150.000 transacciones atoradas. Esto es un ATH y resulta por demás llamativo. Ni en épocas de supuesto "spam" se ha visto esto.

Lo segundo es que hasta no hace mucho encontrar un bloque con más de 1 bitcoin de comisión era raro. Luego se volvió "lo normal" y lo que era raro era ver bloques con 2 btc de comisión.

Como hecho sorprendente apareció algún que otro bloque de 3 btc.

Pero el asunto es que HOY, los últimos bloques son de *4 btc de comisión* y los de 3 y 2 btc parecen figuritas repetidas !! (de todos los que hay).

Estamos en medio de un cambio de paradigma, realmente no hay mucha gente arriesgando análisis y observaciones decentes al respecto y -lamentablemente- lo único que atinan, balbuceantes y con la baba cayendo por la comisura de los labios es a hablar del "precio".

Acá hay cambios BESTIALES en curso y, realmente nadie sabe para dónde va esto.

No dejo de sorprenderme.

Lo que no creo es que esta situación pueda prolongarse hasta el infinito... de qué hablamos ?, de que la mempool llegue a 300.000 transacciones pendientes ?, que las comisiones en los bloques lleguen a 10 btc ?

Mucho antes de eso "algo" tiene que pasar. Esto está que arde.


----------



## ninfireblade (18 May 2017)

Hay que reconocer que el clapham este es gracioso, me he reido con su hilo. Desgraciadamente no tiene ni puta idea del tema que nos ocupa.

Y respecto al tema de comisiones altas, el otro troll del hilo ya esta metiendo fud sutilmente. Las comisiones vienen determinadas por la ley universal de la oferta y demanda. Te podrá parecer mucho, es posible que no te las puedas permitir pero eso da igual. La cuestion es que hay gente que esté dispuesta a llenar el MB que ocupa el bloque pagando esas comisiones, ya está no hace falta más. Que a alguien le parezca mucho no quiere decir nada. Mucho, poco, son terminos relativos, lo que a ti te parece mucho a otro le puede parecer poco. Lo que está claro es que a la red no le parece mucho ya que si fuera asi dejarian de llenarse los bloques.

Y lo que importa no es lo que piense un individuo sino la comunidad. Y la comunidad está llenando los bloques sin rechistar.


----------



## Edu.R (18 May 2017)

Huele a 2000$.

Por lo menos tocarlos.


----------



## Nico (18 May 2017)

Está con muchas ganas. Si.

Lo que estaría bueno analizar si la presión compradora viene del lado del "fiat" (gente comprando bitcoins con "dinero") o de las "alts" (gente comprando bitcoins con "altcoins") porque los efectos son diferentes en uno y otro caso.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 May 2017)

De momento pocas tiendas aceptan BTC como medio de pago, Destinia, Expedia, Steam son las más conocidas. Hoy se ha hablado de otra tipo Amazon:

Best Shop & Deals | Alzashop.com

Y bueno siempre tienes la opción intermedia de solicitar una tarjeta de débito recargable con BTC y gastar alegremente, XAPO es una de ellas pero hay muchas más.

Es de esperar que poco a poco vayan apareciendo más cosillas de este tipo a medida que el BTC gane popularidad.

PD: se me olvida Alphabay, que debe mover una cantidad de BTC brutales por ser la nueva Silk Road.


----------



## ninfireblade (18 May 2017)

Que cortitos son algunos...

¿ Voy a comprar bitcoins con euros para luego gastarme esos bitcoins en la compra del supermercado ? Joder, no veis que eso no tiene sentido ? Para eso no compro los bitcoins y pago directamente en el super con euros.

Ya llegará el momento de gastar los bitcoins, no es preocupeis por eso.

Otra cosa es que yo venda algun tipo de servicio y cobre por ello en bitcoins. Entonces quizas si me interesaria ir gastando esos bitcoins en el dia a dia.

Cada cosa a su tiempo, ahora es tiempo de revalorizacion.


----------



## ninfireblade (18 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> ATH here we go!!




Será en Bitcoin porque lo que son tus dash ::::









Mas bien parece que van a ATL


----------



## luckymixes (18 May 2017)

Lo de Alza es una noticia muy grande. Amazon está un pasito mas cerca, y sería el triunfo total del bitcoin en cuanto a adopción. Ahí igual no te puedes comprar un coche, pero si te puedes comprar una tele, una bici o practicamente cualquier cosa que tengan en un centr comercial. Bravo.

Eso sí, llamadme pesado, pero como la situación de Segwit siga igual y entren 10-20 millones de personas al juego del bitcoin, con 4 transacciones por segundo.. La red no soporta eso. Algo hay que hacer con eso.


----------



## automono (18 May 2017)

en caso de ilegalizacion del bitcoin en general, que puede pasar, que pasa con toda la inversion, la pierdes? ya que seria imposible cambiarlo por moneda fiat
Dudo que los euros, el oro o las propiedades se declaren ilegales.
Una moneda sin el respaldo del estado, no la acabo de ver fiable.


----------



## luckymixes (18 May 2017)

222493 Unconfirmed Transactions


----------



## automono (18 May 2017)

la cocaina tiene valor por si misma, ya que se usa para algo.
Una moneda, sean euros o bitcoins, si no es legal intercambiar productos o intercsmbio por monedas de otro tipo, no vale para nada, salvo actividades marginales


----------



## Nico (18 May 2017)

Extraño. Cómo las computarán ?. En el indicador que yo sigo andan en *150.000 aprox.*

TradeBlock


----------



## luckymixes (18 May 2017)

Bitcoin tiene el valor de almacenar tu riqueza de forma anónima, a salvo de las garras de estados confiscadores y bancos que juegan al monopoly con tus ahorros.

La propia red garantiza la veracidad de las transacciones, sin confiar en ningún organismo ni corporación para mantener el sistema.

Te permite cruzar fronteras llevando tu dinero de forma indetectable e imposible de detener.

Ademas debido a la revalorizacion tu poder adquisitivo aumenta mes tras mes a un ritmo que ni los mejores fondos de inversión.

Su cantidad es limitada, y la demanda aumenta exponencialmente.

Ves ahora el valor?

Edit: se me olvida, pronto podras comprar en practicamente cualquier tienda online con bitcoins, y poco despues en cualquier tienda física.


----------



## Gian Gastone (19 May 2017)

joder esta todos los exchanges saturados, no te dan confirmación o no deja entrar,


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 May 2017)

Bitstamp 1900 
BTC-e 1832.74 
Bitfinex 1960

vamos que esta estamos en record.... esta noche llegamos a los 2000$/BTC


----------



## Brujámio (19 May 2017)

Esto va para arriba... Como llegue a los 2000 no creo ya que vuelva a bajar de ahí.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (19 May 2017)

Esto es un auténtico cohete. No tengo ninguna, ni ninguna altcoin. Cuando las descubrí las vi carísimas. La iré siguiendo, pero como espectador. Enhorabuena a los que os esteis forrando con ellas.


----------



## tolomeo (19 May 2017)

*Ath bitches!!*


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 May 2017)

Los 2.000 se huelen ya en Bitfinex.

---------- Post added 19-may-2017 at 13:35 ----------

Momento histórico hamijos, en solo 5 meses el bitcoñito ha duplicado su precio:


----------



## Registrador (19 May 2017)

EL BTC cerca de los $2.000 y el troll de Kuesko baneado: Hoy es un gran día!


----------



## Brujámio (19 May 2017)

Se sabe por que lo han baneado?


----------



## Ratyculyn (19 May 2017)

Brujámio dijo:


> Se sabe por que lo han baneado?



Por llamar hijos de puta estafadores a los hijos de puta estafadores.:fiufiu:


----------



## mamendurrio (19 May 2017)

joder
Twitter

A $10,000 investment in gold on July 2010 is now worth $9,981.
A $10,000 investment in bitcoin is worth $201,553,333


----------



## Brujámio (19 May 2017)

Ratyculyn dijo:


> Por llamar hijos de puta estafadores a los hijos de puta estafadores.:fiufiu:



presuntos... presuntos...


----------



## Registrador (19 May 2017)

Brujámio dijo:


> Se sabe por que lo han baneado?



Por insultar sin venir a cuento en el principal.


----------



## juli (19 May 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Esto es un auténtico cohete. No tengo ninguna, ni ninguna altcoin. Cuando las descubrí las vi carísimas. La iré siguiendo, pero como espectador. Enhorabuena a los que os esteis forrando con ellas.



Joder, hombre...pues no hay baratas ahora donde un buen observador puede liarla parda sin jugarse el pescuezo...

pero bueno, todo el respeto, faltaría más, y allá cada cual.


----------



## Nico (19 May 2017)

Con la euforia -legítima desde ya- de muchos compañeros de ver como un activo en el que han invertido -poco o mucho- está a punto de superar una barrera histórica sería conveniente no perder de vista QUE es lo que la hace subir.

No hay peor cosa en el mundo de las inversiones que depender sólo de la "suerte de Colón" porque, eso impide moverse adecuadamente si llega el momento en que la "suerte" se acaba.

*NOTA* = Se llama "_suerte de Colón_" en el mundo de los negocios al efecto de *estar equivocado en la meta* (Colón pensaba que el mundo era más pequeño y que llegaría a Asia por esta vía), llegar *a un sitio diferente* (llegó a América) y *no tener idea dónde está* (de hecho llamó "indios" a los aborígenes americanos por pensar que estaba, efectivamente, en las "Indias".

Obviamente *se puede ganar dinero* con _"la suerte de Colón"_ y, es más frecuente en el mundo de los negocios de lo que se piensa pero, por falta de comprensión a veces el premio gordo se lo lleva otro. De hecho "América" no se llama "Colombia". El que se llevó el nombre fue Américo Vespucio por haber hecho el mapa correcto. :rolleye:

Hoy Bitcoin está por superar los $ 2000 *porque es el soporte contable -y podemos decir monetario-* del mayor rally histórico de las criptomonedas. El más tímido ha subido 10 veces ! en estos meses :8: (Ripple, Ethereum, Dash y una miríada de otros nombres exóticos que se han multiplicado de un modo delirante).

Sin embargo *Keinur*, piensa que está _"en las Indias"_ y dice:




keinur dijo:


> Ahi te equivocas. Bitcoin no es solo una moneda. No es un papelito o una chapa que la gente se cambia de manos. Es mucho más, tiene una UTILIDAD intrínseca, una aplicación.
> 
> Bitcoin es *una red global de pagos. Un sistema monetario en si mismo.*



Psssiii... al menos en teoría si. Pero, en la práctica *casi no se hacen "pagos" en bitcoin de ninguna cosa* -salvo criptomonedas-.
Gente que ha comprado ripples, ethereums, dash y una parafernalia de nombres raros con bitcoins *hay MUCHOS*. Gente que haya "pagado" algo que no sean los habituales -y siempre usados como ejemplo- viajes en Destinia, en este foro *no hay NINGUNO* (con valor relevante, no me vengan que "una vez pagué unas mandarinas en bitcoin").

En cualquier caso, quede claro que 'comprar altcoins' no deja de ser una compra y, el medio de pago es una moneda y ese medio de pago es bitcoin.

Así que, es correcto que está operando como moneda y medio de pago pero, el 99% de los gastos son... "otras criptomonedas". 



keinur dijo:


> Un *registro contable inalterable, distribuido, seguro, anónimo e instantáneo*. Cumple la función de todos los bancos centrales y todos los notarios del mundo juntos, entre otras muchas.



Si. Si lo es.
El problema que parece olvidar keinur es que, como tiene *problemas de escalabilidad en su blockchain* (muy limitada y hoy, totalmente saturada) y *de costos* (es carísimo hace un registro con bitcoin) el rol para los "registros contables inalterables" se lo están robando las otras criptos !! :ouch:

Por caso *Ripple y Ethereum*, con blockchains más ágiles, rápidas y no saturadas... incluso *Litecoin !!*. 

No en vano mientras bitcoin subía un 100% (de $ 1000 a $ 2000) las principales criptos lo han hecho entre el 700% al 1200% !!

Quede claro que *la blockchain MAS SEGURA, SOLIDA Y GRANDE es la de Bitcoin*... el problema es que *ya no se puede usar* para "registros contables" porque *su precio NO LO PERMITE !!* :

Cuando empiecen los "usos reales" de blockchains y eso otorgue valor "real" al sistema, o Bitcoin ha resuelto los temas de escalabilidad o... *se usará Ripple, Ethereum, Litecoin o Dash para hacer los registros !!* :8:




keinur dijo:


> Y todas esas funciones las hace *a través de la cadena de bloques* gracias a un "fungible" que se llama Bitcoin, que no es sino la sangre de ese sistema.



Lo que olvida keinur es que casi todas las otras cripto tienen "cadenas de bloques" y, si nos atenemos al indicador del PRECIO -que tanto le gusta a los bitcoñeros-, parece que el mercado está valorando MUCHO MAS a la de *Ripple* (que subió un 1000% o más) o la de *Litecoin* (que subió un 600-700%) o la de *Ethereum* (que subió un 1000%). :8:




keinur dijo:


> Comprendo que este tipo de entendimiento queda fuera del alcance de muchos aquí, y no te digo ya en el mundo exterior. Pero en el mundo financiero/económico cada vez hay más conocimiento *de las criptomonedas y sus posibilidades*, y por tanto un interés creciente.



Es correcto.

El mundo financiero y hasta muchos proyectos de negocios conocen ya de sobra el potencial de las blockchains y sus usos... el problema es que están usando bitcoin *PARA COMPRAR LAS OTRAS !!* :8:

Cuando tú COMPRAS ALGO es porque consideras que "vale más" o lo "necesitas más" que lo que tienes en la mano -de lo contrario no comprarías-.

Cuando la gente que tiene bitcoins "compra" *otras cripto* está dando un mensaje.

Entender ese "mensaje" es el secreto para no operar "sólo" con la "suerte de Colón".

- Estarán comprando por *pura especulación de corto plazo* y pronto, regresarán en manada y estampida ?
- Estarán comprando porque *hay más potencial de negocios en ellas* ?

El que se conteste mal esta pregunta... pierde ! 


*PD =* No sé cuál es la respuesta... pero si sé que *keinur* está yendo "a las Indias" con su supuesta argumentación.


----------



## paketazo (19 May 2017)

Nico dijo:


> No hay peor cosa en el mundo de las inversiones que depender sólo de la "suerte de Colón" porque, eso impide moverse adecuadamente si llega el momento en que la "suerte" se acaba.



Lo importante es saber identificar cuando te beneficias de la suerte de colon, aceptarlo, liquidar, y dar las gracias al salir...

Lo que suele suceder en este país, y en las conversaciones de bar, tertulia o partida de tute, es que terminamos confundiendo la "suerte de Colon", con inteligencia financiera adquirida por gran experiencia en el sector de todos los españolitos que tienen una cuenta de valores.

Personalmente, tras años en inversiones financieras de casi todo tipo, estoy aprendiendo muchas cosas nuevas y desconocidas para mi, sobre todo en materia de psicología económica.

Un saludo, y suerte a todos, sea de Colón, o de tontorrón.


----------



## juli (19 May 2017)

A la que BTC flojee , el rally múltiple en Shitland va a tentar al más pintado.

El asalto y tsunami consguiente sería épico.


----------



## luckymixes (19 May 2017)

Anarquista está flojeando... Escribe con la mano un poco temblorosa ya jajaja.

Correccion habrá, y gorda, pero una vez superada la crisis y con un nuevo rumbo marcado por segwit, la apisonadora seguirá hacia adelante aplastando todo a su paso. La gracia está en saber aprovechar cada momento.


----------



## Merlin (19 May 2017)

Me acabo de encontrar una web excepcional: cryptocompare.com

Todos los monederos analizados: www.cryptocompare.com/wallets

Todas las tarjetas prepago que se pueden cargar con Bitcoins (y esperemos que pronto con otras criptos): www.cryptocompare.com/wallets/#/cards


----------



## paketazo (19 May 2017)

luckymixes dijo:


> Anarquista está flojeando... Escribe con la mano un poco temblorosa ya jajaja.
> 
> Correccion habrá, y gorda, pero una vez superada la crisis y con un nuevo rumbo marcado por segwit, la apisonadora seguirá hacia adelante aplastando todo a su paso. La gracia está en saber aprovechar cada momento.



Yo cambiaría la palabra " la gracia" por " el arte".

Lo bonito de todo esto, es que realmente nadie tiene la verdad absoluta.

Hace 6 años prácticamente nadie conocía BTC y a los que se les explicaba lo que era, ponían una sonrisa tímida, por no decirte "¡serás mendrugo, te vas a arruinar!"

Yo tampoco lo conocía, ni tuve la fortuna de que me hablasen de él.


Hace dos años un 90% de los iniciados en este mundillo despreciaban ETH, y apenas le prestaban atención, y si alguien la mentaba, se le tachaba de ingenuo que pretendía dar el pelotazo con una shitcoin absurda.

Hace apenas 2 meses, Ripple era una "mierda pinchada en un palo" orientada a la banca y por lo tanto moneda sin futuro creada por y para mercaderes...¡ni tocarla!

¿Mañana será BTC de nuevo?

Es posible, sería algo más de lo que aprender y contar...mientras tanto, sigue en ATH, y haciendo felices a muchos independientemente de críticas con o sin razón.

A mi, de momento lo que me deja esta foto retrospectiva, es que quienes han tenido "arte", se habrán podido retirar del mundo laboral si es que les apetecía hacerlo, y por el camino, otros con menos arte, habrán aprendido una valiosa lección...y otra que les dejo yo: "cada día ahi fuera nacen nuevas oportunidades para demostrar si se es o no un "artista""

Buenas noches y un saludo.


----------



## Nico (20 May 2017)

*Más de 2000 U$S !!*

En el famoso exchange coreano *Bithumb* el bitcoin ya ha superado largamente la barrera de los *$ 2000* (al cambio en wongs).

Se enteraron en burbuja.info !! (no me lo agradezcan, esto es un sacerdocio informativo).

Cotización (2200 U$S x btc)

Bithumb trade volume and market listings | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Sitio web del exchange

https://www.bithumb.com/


----------



## racional (20 May 2017)

BTC sube, pero esta perdiendo terreno frente a otras altcoins, ETH vuelve a ser segundo.


----------



## remonster (20 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


>



Vaya mierda de charts, ni siquiera pone la escala.

Peazo monger, DASH/BTC lleva una caída de más del 50% desde máximos. Es una zombicoin que va directa al basurero. Te has puesto el ojete bueno con tu mierda especulación. No será porque no avisásemos. A mamarla a Parla. ::

Firmado: El Club de los Bitcoinmillonarios.


----------



## remonster (20 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Ya os echaba de menos, ¿cuándo vuelve mojoncillo? ¿os habéis cansado ya de chupárosla unos a otros en privado?



Sólo pasaba a trollearte un poco, mindundi.


----------



## Edu.R (20 May 2017)

Buf. 2000$.

Por lo menos los hemos visto. Otra cosa es que corrija. 

Pero vamos, muchísimo tendría que corregir para que todo se vaya a la mierda.


----------



## Merlin (20 May 2017)

¿Esos cacharros que venden en Amazon significan que vuelve a ser rentable minar en España?


----------



## TOP NEP (20 May 2017)

HOYGAN me lo parece a mi o vamos otra vez A TODA HOSTIA?

Por fin una alegría para este asqueroso fin de semana.


----------



## tastas (20 May 2017)

Prometí que volvería al hilo al llegar a los 2000$. No pensé que tuviera que ser tan pronto.





[youtube]J_Y-4ox28uY[/youtube]
Cierro la puerta al salir, que no se escape el hedor.

Nos vemos después de activar Segwit.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 May 2017)

¿Os acordáis de la gente que decía "con el BTC a 1.000 $ has llegado tarde, tu tren ya pasó". Pues bien, nunca es tarde para entrar en BTC, ahí tenemos los 2.000 pipazos.


----------



## Cui Bono (21 May 2017)

Shitcoiners, no decaigais, alguien tiene que defender el fuerte mientras los que os reclutaron se van a ver Da Muún, al que manda.
[YOUTUBE]pu7AR0-FRro[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]6lFxGBB4UGU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]1hKSYgOGtos[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]GUBosuLLUvQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]JjCre83iPjE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]hr0rDW5j1KU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]zPwMdZOlPo8[/YOUTUBE]

Qué joíos, lo que aguantan.


----------



## PepitoFrito (21 May 2017)

indenaiks dijo:


> Shitcoiners, no decaigais, alguien tiene que defender el fuerte mientras los que os reclutaron se van a ver Da Muún, al que manda.
> [YOUTUBE]pu7AR0-FRro[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]6lFxGBB4UGU[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]1hKSYgOGtos[/YOUTUBE]
> ...





[YOUTUBE]IPFwNCIsXBc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mamendurrio (21 May 2017)

Sí, el 27 Marzo 2017 estaba a $1000
Ahora, 21 Mayo $2040

::









Ya se puede pagar el parking con bitcoin en 27 aeropuertos Británicos
Compare Airport Parking


----------



## Alxemi (21 May 2017)

Bueno señores, empezamos nueva época en el bitcoin, por la tendencia de la adopción parece claro que tendremos segwit en agosto via uasf bip-148 y el mercado lo está celebrando. Vamos a pasar unos mesecitos la mar de interesantes, la mega burbuja puede estar empezando a hincharse,

Viendo el desarrollo de otras alts respecto a sus anuncios y aprobación de segwit, el impacto en bitcoin se lo puede llevar a varios miles de dolares. ¿llegaremos al pico burbujil de 6K que calculó remonster de la nueva burbuja por self-similaridad? Yo cada dia veo mas claro que si, pero no creo que luego crashee mas del 50% como mucho.

3.000$ a finales de año tras montaña rusa, esa es mi apuesta (coincido con vinny que le vamos a hacer)

---------- Post added 21-may-2017 at 12:10 ----------

2400$ ya en japón


----------



## Edu.R (21 May 2017)

2100 $

Y esto con una 'dominancia' del 47%, que si no ya estabamos en 3000$... La verdad que es alucinante.


----------



## Skull & Bones (21 May 2017)

*Futuro precio del bitcoin: entre 143.000 y 47 millones de dólares*

El precio del bitcoin es uno de los temas que más interés despierta. Y este análisis no hará más que potenciarlo: cinco escenarios posibles en los que la cotización de la criptomoneda oscila entre los 43 millones de dólares y los 143.000 dólares. Pero, ¿de qué depende que el futuro precio del bitcoin alcance estas cifras?

Sabemos que, por definición, la oferta máxima de bitcoins no superará las 21 millones de unidades, muchas de las cuales ya no están disponibles debido a la pérdida de claves privadas. Hoy en día hay más de 14 millones de bitcoins, y en 2020 habrá unos 18 millones –aunque no todos esos bitcoins estarán en circulación, ya que muchos permanecerán guardados como ahorro–.

A continuación veremos 5 escenarios diferentes y cómo cada uno de ellos podría afectar el precio del bitcoin. Vamos de mayor a menor.

*Escenario 1:* Bitcoin se apodera del mundo entero. En este escenario no quedarán monedas fiat (como el dólar), pero los precios que muestro son la expresión del equivalente al poder de compra actual. La oferta de dinero fiat puede definirse de varias maneras (M0, M1, M2 y M3), pero cada una de estas definiciones tiene sus propios problemas. Sí sabemos que hay más de 1.000 billones (millones de millones) de dólares en derivados. Los derivados representan todo aquello de lo cual se deriva un valor económico (de ahí el nombre), lo que incluye acciones, bonos, activos no financieros y mucho más. *Así que si suponemos que 21 millones de unidades representan esos 1.000 billones de dólares, tendríamos un valor de aproximadamente 47 millones de dólares por bitcoin.* Si el cielo tuviese un límite, sería ese.

*Escenario 2:* Bitcoin se apodera del mundo… pero el mercado de derivados tiene hoy un montón de “aire”, por lo que no sería correcto utilizar su capitalización de mercado como referencia. Sabemos que hay unos 223 billones de dólares en activos. Es cierto que si solo incluimos lo que es estrictamente activo estamos dejando afuera una cantidad sutancial de valor económico, pero la idea es tener un buen punto de partida para determinar el valor de un bitcoin en tal escenario: *223 billones dividido 21 millones da un precio de aproximadamente 10 millones de dólares por bitcoin.* Dado que necesitamos tanto activos puros como dinero (para intercambiar toda clase de bienes), la respuesta estaría en algún lugar entre los 10 millones y los 47 millones de dólares.

*Escenario 3:* Supongamos Bitcoin se apodera de ¼ a ½ del mundo (excluyendo, por ejemplo, China y Rusia). Entonces *un solo bitcoin tendría un precio aproximado de 2,5 a 5 millones de dólares.*

*Escenario 4:* Bitcoin se convierte en la moneda de reserva mundial. Debido a que Bitcoin es apolítico, sirve como un medio de intercambio perfecto entre los países. La actual superpotencia del mundo no tiene la menor intención de dejar que el dólar sea reemplazado. Si China y otros países económicamente relevantes entendiesen que Bitcoin es su mejor opción, se apurarían a acumular reservas en bitcoins. Las reservas actuales de dóĺares en todo el mundo se encuentran en esta lista. En total suman 13 billones de dólares. Si usemos la medida estándar de 1/3 de las monedas en circulación, tenemos aproximadamente *20 billones de dólares a ser se distribuidos entre 21 millones de bitcoins. En este caso, 1 bitcoin = 1 millón de dólares.*

*Escenario 5:* Bitcoin se convierte en la moneda dominante del comercio electrónico. La capitalización de mercado de todo el comercio electrónico ronda el billón de dólares. Una vez más, si 1/3 de todas las monedas están en circulación, tenemos que dividir *1 billón de dólares entre 7 millones de bitcoins. En este caso, 1 bitcoin = 142.857 dólares.*

*Escenario / Precio

1 – 47 millones de dólares.

2 – 10 millones de dólares.

3 – 2,5 a 5 millones de dólares.

4 – 1 millón de dólares.

5 – 142.857 dólares.*

En mi opinión, Bitcoin ya es demasiado grande para caer. La ventaja del pionero y el efecto de red lo han convertido en moneda digital descentralizada de reserva, y las monedas fiat son, en comparación, de pésima calidad.

Si llegáramos al escenario 5, entonces sería sólo cuestión de tiempo antes de que ascendamos en la escala al escenario 4, luego al escenario 3, etc., por lo que finalmente tendremos un bitcoin valiendo el equivalente a unos 10 millones de dólares actuales.

Si eres dueño de un bitcoin entero, tarde o temprano serás rico. Vístete para la ocasión, porque este ascensor saldrá de la Vía Láctea.

Datavetaren


----------



## Ratyculyn (21 May 2017)

indenaiks dijo:


> Shitcoiners, no decaigais, alguien tiene que defender el fuerte mientras los que os reclutaron se van a ver Da Muún, al que manda.
> [YOUTUBE]pu7AR0-FRro[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]6lFxGBB4UGU[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]1hKSYgOGtos[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



La estafa continúa.

La avaricia de la gente los ciega de tal forma que no son capaces de ver lo más evidente. 

Es el timo de las estampitas de toda la vida llevadas al mundo de la tecnología de una forma absolutamente burda y sin ningún tipo de fundamento económico.


----------



## Edu.R (21 May 2017)

Ratyculyn dijo:


> La estafa continúa.
> 
> La avaricia de la gente los ciega de tal forma que no son capaces de ver lo más evidente.
> 
> Es el timo de las estampitas de toda la vida llevadas al mundo de la tecnología de una forma absolutamente burda y sin ningún tipo de fundamento económico.



Aqui muchos hemos ganado dinero con el BTC, y no sé si ganaremos más o menos... esto no puede ser un timo como el de la estampita en ninguno de los casos.

Esto era y es una inversión, te puede salir bien o mal, no hay más.

Si algo es un timo, a mis amigos les insisto y les intento dar argumentos, pero aqui lo único que leo es 'Bua, menudo timo', sin argumentos de ningún tipo. La verdad que allá vosotros. :bla: :bla: :bla:


----------



## Skull & Bones (21 May 2017)

yo meti 80$ y ya valen 210$

que me estafen, no pasa nada....


----------



## Mente fria (21 May 2017)

yo sigo flipando con la gente que habla de timo... si hasta en el supuesto caso de aquellos que compraron en la cresta del primer pump y luego vieron caer su inversion un 80%, hoy en dia tendrian una ganancia neta del 100%...


----------



## Kuesko (21 May 2017)

Ratyculyn dijo:


> La estafa continúa.
> 
> La avaricia de la gente los ciega de tal forma que no son capaces de ver lo más evidente.
> 
> Es el timo de las estampitas de toda la vida llevadas al mundo de la tecnología de una forma absolutamente burda y sin ningún tipo de fundamento económico.



*No se puede explicar mejor ni de forma más sencilla.

Los que mienten como hijos de puta sobre la revalorización de la ''no moneda''no explican que esto funciona con la ley del embudo, donde es muy fácil entrar por el extremo ancho pero muy difícil salir por el extremo estrecho.

No deja de resultar paradójico que, poco a poco, vaya teniendo entrada en foros tradicionales una divisa que es abanderada por un conglomerado de freaks, geeks, traders, libertarios, timadores, comerciantes, programadores y anarquistas que basan la defensa de BitCoin en su desconfianza de la regulación estatal, bancos centrales y políticas monetarias, terreno oportunamente abonado por la crisis de Chipre y su "corralito", Venezuela y demás desaguisados económicos de países bananeros.

En el mejor de los casos nos encontramos ante una fiebre de tulipanes que se ha disfrazado como un novedoso y exitoso medio de pago electrónico. En el peor de los escenarios estaríamos hablando de una burbuja, incluso una estafa con no pocas similitudes con el timo de los sellos de Afinsa y Forum Filatélico que en España se llevó por delante los ahorros de 16.000 afectados. Si hoy puede parecernos sorprendente que tanta gente decidiera guardar sus ahorros en "estampitas", no menos sorprendente debería resultarnos que el mismo comportamiento se esté desarrollando en torno a la moneda electrónica BitCoin.

Que nadie se extrañe de la cantidad de mentiras que dicen la jauría de hijos de la gran puta estafadores que animan a invertir en esta mierda sin base legal, ni garantía de ningún tipo.

*


----------



## Registrador (21 May 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *No se puede explicar mejor ni de forma más sencilla.
> 
> Los que mienten como hijos de puta sobre la revalorización de la ''no moneda''no explican que esto funciona con la ley del embudo, donde es muy fácil entrar por el extremo ancho pero muy difícil salir por el extremo estrecho.
> 
> ...



Vuelve a insultar una vez más y te vas al baneo permanente.


----------



## Kuesko (21 May 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Vuelve a insultar una vez más y te vas al baneo permanente.



*No me cansaré de señalar y llamar por su nombre a estafadores que promocionan la estafa de las criptodivisas por los foros.

Ya sé que nadie me va a pedir perdón cuando esto estalle y se lleve el dinero de mucha gente por delante.*


----------



## Mente fria (21 May 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *No me cansaré de señalar y llamar por su nombre a estafadores que promocionan la estafa de las criptodivisas por los foros.
> 
> Ya sé que nadie me va a pedir perdón cuando esto estalle y se lleve el dinero de mucha gente por delante.*



¿Pero y nosotros entonces que somos? ¿hijos de puta estafadores? o ¿gente a la que la estafa se le va a llevar su dinero por delante?

Porque en un timo hasta ahora conocia el rol de estafador y el de estafado, pero lo de compartir ambos roles al mismo tiempo debe ser nuevo... 

Porque aqui, salvo que alguien se autoproclame shatoshi nakamoto, todos los que han considerado invertir en bitcoin lo han hecho cuando ya este fue creado y lanzado, habiendo entrado en él mismo, en sus diferentes estados de madurez, y en base a los criterios que cada uno haya tenido a bien para considerarlo una inversion interesante...

Te has parado a pensar en la posibilidad de que hoy en dia, haya capital entrando a bitcoin, que lo este haciendo una vez haya visto que la madurez de bitcoin y su aceptacion por empresas, entidades bancarias y gobiernos empieza a ser ya un hecho. Que hayan preferido entrar tarde aun estando mas caro, que entrar en una fase de inmadurez en la que no se sabia si realmente iba a tener aceptacion.


Yo de lo que si me he dado cuenta, es de que se ha pasado la fase de demonizar el bitcoin a la fase de convivir con él, y a la de extraer su potencial para aplicarlo a la economia de nueva generacion.


----------



## paketazo (21 May 2017)

Bitcoin no es una estafa, la estafa es aceptar una deuda impagable generada por entes inútiles que exprimen el tiempo vital de las masas explicándoles que son necesarias para darles seguridad y protección.

Timo son los fondos que venden las entidades "especializadas" avalados por papeles que cotizan en mercados creados por las entes anteriormente citadas para proclamarse creadores de mercados.

Timo es poseer el poder de inyectar liquidez ilimitada en los sistemas, cuando los recursos y el tiempo sí son limitados.

Timo es convencer a la "plebe" de que son solo eso..."plebe", y que han de vivir y morir creyendo en el sistema que les deja respirar.

Bitcoin será un timo, pero al menos tengo la libertad de decidir sin que me lo impongan.

No tengo la libertad de vivir sin un DNI, sin una cuenta corriente, sin e uso de dinero FIAT...esa imposición hace que BTC sea la mayor y mejor cosa para el individuo, a nivel económico que haya sido creada en siglos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Kuesko (21 May 2017)

Mente fria dijo:


> ¿Pero y nosotros entonces que somos? ¿hijos de puta estafadores? o ¿gente a la que la estafa se le va a llevar su dinero por delante?
> 
> Porque en un timo hasta ahora conocia el rol de estafador y el de estafado, pero lo de compartir ambos roles al mismo tiempo debe ser nuevo...
> 
> ...



*¿quién te ha señalado a tí particularmente o a algún otro forero?

Yo hablo de los CMs a sueldo de las plataformas de trading, exchanges y demás vampiros que viven de cobrar comisiones a base de estimular volatilidades y crear falsas expectativas. Los que mienten sobre la utilidad real del bitcoin o sobre la ''facilidad'' de vender una vez que has comprado.
Los que promocionan una gran mentira por los foros.

Y estoy muy orgullosos de llamarles hijos de la gran puta estafadores. *


----------



## Mente fria (21 May 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *¿quién te ha señalado a tí particularmente o a algún otro forero?
> 
> Yo hablo de los CMs a sueldo de las plataformas de trading, exchanges y demás vampiros que viven de cobrar comisiones a base de estimular volatilidades y crear falsas expectativas. Los que mienten sobre la utilidad real del bitcoin o sobre la ''facilidad'' de vender una vez que has comprado.
> Los que promocionan una gran mentira por los foros.
> ...



pero... siendo asi, no vas a dar avio para llamar hijos de puta a todos los que especulan en bolsa, y en si mismo a la propia bolsa inflada de activos toxicos que no valen ni un 1% de lo que representan, asi como a quienes se amparan en el poder legislativo y ejecutivo para inundar el mundo de dinero de curso legal comprando dichos activos y cuyo respaldo lo representa entre otros...un señor que se sienta todos los jueves a contar su propia pelicula de ficcion...

y si alguien de aqui viene y te dice que ha gastado bitcoin en lugares donde se acepta bitcoin... no entiendo yo donde esta el falseo en si mismo.

y si alguien de aqui vende bitcoin en exchanges... ya no con la misma sino con muchisima mas facilidad de la que los compró, no se yo donde esta el falseo. y cuando digo muchisima mas facilidad lo digo con conocimiento de causa, porque cuando no tienes nada lo mas tedioso es usar dinero fiat para comprar btc, una vez tienes btc compras y vendes como quieres en micras de segundo.


----------



## Nico (21 May 2017)

*Kuesko:*

Te has abierto un hilo exclusivo para tus comentarios. ¿ Tan complicado es usarlo ?

Deja este hilo para los que seguimos las novedades y noticias del mundillo del Bitcoin y las criptomonedas, así como de la tecnología blockchain y sus derivaciones.

La estafa no está dada por la TECNOLOGIA (que es neutral) sino por la natural tendencia humana a sacarle el dinero a los más tontos. Eso lo encontrarás en cualquier mercado (casas, autos, arte, música, moda, etc.)

Please. Usa tu tema para el detalle de tu denuncias que, pueden ser muy válidas, ya las has dejado claras en el hilo pero, como digo, te has creado uno propio para hacerlo.


----------



## Mente fria (21 May 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo no lo llamaría "timo", sino indefinición de la estafa... No hay análisis para saber el valor del bitcoin... Es decir, unas cuantas máquinas viejas, unos pocos trabajadores y un viejo lupanar donde todo eso está instalado permiten una corrección del inversor por más que en los libros contables se quiera diseñar un mundo de fantasía... Bitcoin en cambio ni era un viejo lupanar, ni era unos pocos trabajadores o unas maquinas con 20 años ya amortizadas, sino era la NADA... En este sentido es una revolución del lenguaje, donde ya no hacen falta activos de dudoso valor para justificar cifras absurdas... No hace falta literalmente nada, salvo términos nuevos... 21.000.000 de bitcoins = toda la riqueza de la Tierra... Así, por las buenas :: ... Tampoco hace falta saber nada de filosofía política, porque el bitcoin se pasa por el forro todo esto, lo único que importa es que son limitados, la forma de las naciones, los métodos legislativos, o incluso el concepto de bitcoin frente a la soberanía o la paz social carecen de interés para estos "genios" :: ...
> 
> Yo lo único que veo es lo que ya he mencionado, nadie utiliza los bitcoins para comprar nada, únicamente hay acumulación ... Parecida como ya digo a por ejemplo los 12 o 14 millones de apuestas a la primitiva en un día... No hay un mercado, no hay unas personas que "crean" en esta moneda... Es puro juego, como en el casino... Ésa es la realidad.
> 
> ...



Me parece interesante tu reflexión. Yo tambien he tenido mis contradicciones en torno a esta manera que entiende la sociedad sobre como se ha de evolucionar y en base a que...

Lo que pasa es que te pones a pensar que habia detras de facebook... y no doy con la clave, mas que una idea brillante y una masa critica de poblacion con afan de expresar sus privacidades a niveles exponenciales.
Yo creo que el mundo que conociamos en el que el valor del activo debe quedar representado por sustento material que lo avalaba ha pasado a mejor vida, pero no ahora... desde 1971 nos han ido enseñando a perderle el respeto al valor de las cosas y yo ya no se si hoy el mundo puede concebirse de otro modo.

eso no quita que esa idea brillante pueda implementar una manera de resolver muchos de los problemas que hoy en dia se nos presenta, y que el mero hecho de solucionarlos, sea lo que aporte el valor a la idea o al activo, ademas de, por supuesto, un uso exponencial del mismo.


----------



## dunlop (21 May 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *¿quién te ha señalado a tí particularmente o a algún otro forero?
> 
> Yo hablo de los CMs a sueldo de las plataformas de trading, exchanges y demás vampiros que viven de cobrar comisiones a base de estimular volatilidades y crear falsas expectativas. Los que mienten sobre la utilidad real del bitcoin o sobre la ''facilidad'' de vender una vez que has comprado.
> Los que promocionan una gran mentira por los foros.
> ...



No solamente tu nick expresa como es tu cerebro sino que tu mismo defiendes aquello en lo que estás en contra mediante otros nombres, 

Te pongo dos dibujitos to chulos para que entiendas que quiero decir, a ver si eres capaz














Aparte:
Breaking Bad - Huell money pile scene - YouTube







TARADO DE MIERDA



> El mejor esclavo es aquel que no sabe que lo es y defiende el sistema que lo hace ser


----------



## Mente fria (21 May 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Hay otro detalle, si el concepto de las criptomonedas es tan atractivo, ya no para la especulación, sino para el uso diario... ¿por qué yo no estoy ya utilizándolas a todas horas y pagando 2000 pavos por bitcoin? :-D... Es decir, si cubren una necesidad al margen de la especulación la gente ya correría rápidamente a usarlas... ¿no se ve aquí que ya se desmorona el castillo naipes?... El concepto está ahí, las criptomonedas existen, y sin embargo, siendo supuestamente tan ÚTILES resulta que nadie las compra salvo especuladores por si suena la flauta :-D...
> 
> * Por ejemplo una máquina acorta el tiempo y el dinero para producir bien a la décima parte, esto supone un beneficio y se adopta... ¿dónde están en cambio las empresas, los ciudadanos y los estados utilizando el REVOLUCIONARIO BITCOIN sin el cual antes la humanidad no levantaba cabeza? :-D...
> 
> ...




el que tu la uses o no la uses tampoco va a determinar el devenir de la moneda o del proyecto, aqui como en todo, habra gente que lo vea claro y gente que no, nada mas faltaba...
Pero la adopcion y el desarrollo y su implementacion esta ahí, lo veas o no, cada vez hay mas gente que se siente atraida por el protocolo, ya no hablo de monedas concretas.


el protocolo no es facilmente entendible, y su promocion sabemos de sobra que no interesa a quienes se han enquistado en el trono desde el que manejan a su antojo la masa monetaria, no hay promocion televisiva, ni ningun interes real en levantar la liebre, pero si en usar su tecnologia para adaptar un sistema gangrenado y moribundo a un nuevo paradigma economico.

cada uno ve el bitcoin como lo quiere ver, activo, especulacion, reserva de valor, etc... pero solo su evolucion va a determinar finalmente en lo que se convertirá.

yo tambien tenia unas teorias sobre el oro, pero no veo ese interes desmesurado sobre él cuando el dinero fiat no da respuesta a los problemas economicos.
El principal error es pensar que lo que ha valido en el pasado seguirá valiendo en el futuro, cuando por medio existen cambios profundos en el concepto del pensamiento social sobre aquello que debe o no ser la base de las relaciones y los intercambios.

creer


----------



## Merlin (22 May 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *En el peor de los escenarios estaríamos hablando de una burbuja, incluso una estafa con no pocas similitudes con el timo de los sellos de Afinsa y Forum Filatélico que en España se llevó por delante los ahorros de 16.000 afectados.*



*

¿Cómo que 16.000? Entre el Forum Filatélico y Afinsa hubo unos 400.000 afectados. 

Perdón por el off topic, pero quería puntualizar esto.*


----------



## ninfireblade (22 May 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *¿quién te ha señalado a tí particularmente o a algún otro forero?
> 
> Yo hablo de los CMs a sueldo de las plataformas de trading, exchanges y demás vampiros que viven de cobrar comisiones a base de estimular volatilidades y crear falsas expectativas. Los que mienten sobre la utilidad real del bitcoin o sobre la ''facilidad'' de vender una vez que has comprado.
> Los que promocionan una gran mentira por los foros.
> ...




Yo he comprado y vendido cientos de veces, asi que tan dificil no debe de ser.

Eres muy tonto.


----------



## lewis (22 May 2017)

Por fin trajo el verde Mayo
correhuelas y albahacas
a la entrada de la aldea
y al umbral de las ventanas.

Al verlo venir se han puesto
cintas de amor las guitarras,
celos de amor las clavijas,
las cuerdas lazos de rabia,
y relinchan impacientes
por salir de serenata.


----------



## sirpask (22 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Malas noticias para los Griegos... Buenas para el Bitcoin:
> 
> *Greek Authorities To Launch Mass Confiscation Of Safe Deposit Boxes, Securities, Homes In Tax-Evasion Crackdown | Zero Hedge*



La Universidad de Chipre echa humo.


----------



## Alxemi (22 May 2017)

Hay rumores de que el acuerdo "barry silbert" está cerrado:

The Barry Silbert Accord - Pastebin.com

We agree to immediately support the following parallel upgrades to the bitcoin protocol, which will be deployed simultaneously and based on the original Segwit2Mb proposal:



· Activate Segregated Witness at an 80% threshold, signaling at bit 4

· Activate a 2 MB hard fork on September 21, 2017



The following companies have committed to provide technical and engineering support to test and support the upgrade software, as well as to assist companies with preparing for the upgrades:



· Bitcoin.com

· BitFury

· BitGo

· Bitmain

· BitPay

· Blockchain

· Bloq

· RSK Labs

· Xapo



We are also committed to the research and development of technical mechanisms to improve signaling in the bitcoin community, as well as to put in place communication tools, in order to more closely coordinate with ecosystem participants in the design, integration and deployment of safe solutions that increase bitcoin capacity



We welcome all companies, miners, developers and users to join us and help prepare bitcoin for the future


----------



## sirpask (22 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Hay rumores de que el acuerdo "barry silbert" está cerrado:
> 
> The Barry Silbert Accord - Pastebin.com
> 
> ...



2MB a cambio de Segwit?

No parece mal fin, pero... ¿Se ha probado alguna transacción de 2 MB? ¿Funciona?


----------



## Nico (22 May 2017)

El acuerdo estaba cantado hace mucho. Se demoraba por la tozudez de los chicos de BlockStream pero, viendo que se desmorona todo han tenido que ceder o quedarían como los culpables.

Jihan Wu demostró que con coraje y sentido común era posible hacer las cosas del modo correcto.

Grande Jihan !!


----------



## tixel (22 May 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo no lo llamaría "timo", sino indefinición de la estafa... No hay análisis para saber el valor del bitcoin... Es decir, unas cuantas máquinas viejas, unos pocos trabajadores y un viejo lupanar donde todo eso está instalado permiten una corrección del inversor por más que en los libros contables se quiera diseñar un mundo de fantasía... Bitcoin en cambio ni era un viejo lupanar, ni era unos pocos trabajadores o unas maquinas con 20 años ya amortizadas, sino era la NADA... En este sentido es una revolución del lenguaje, donde ya no hacen falta activos de dudoso valor para justificar cifras absurdas... No hace falta literalmente nada, salvo términos nuevos... 21.000.000 de bitcoins = toda la riqueza de la Tierra... Así, por las buenas :: ... Tampoco hace falta saber nada de filosofía política, porque el bitcoin se pasa por el forro todo esto, lo único que importa es que son limitados, la forma de las naciones, los métodos legislativos, o incluso el concepto de bitcoin frente a la soberanía o la paz social carecen de interés para estos "genios" :: ...
> 
> Yo lo único que veo es lo que ya he mencionado, nadie utiliza los bitcoins para comprar nada, únicamente hay acumulación ... Parecida como ya digo a por ejemplo los 12 o 14 millones de apuestas a la primitiva en un día... No hay un mercado, no hay unas personas que "crean" en esta moneda... Es puro juego, como en el casino... Ésa es la realidad.
> 
> ...



No entiendo esas criticas de que todo esto al final no se utiliza para nada. Estamos poiendo el pie en la puerta, ya entraremos, y lo que hoy hay es especulacion con ese hecho. 
Bitcoin u otra alt o seguramente las dos van a ser el medio de pago y bastantes mas cosas en el futuro proximo, no dentro de 50 años. 
El otro dia ya salia que en Japon quiza este año sea admitido en 200 y pico mil negocios.
Esto es una bola de nieve y ya esta rodando colina abajo, cuando se haya mas grande y esta creciendo muy rapido va a arrasar todo el devastado paisaje.


----------



## Alxemi (22 May 2017)

Nico dijo:


> El acuerdo estaba cantado hace mucho. Se demoraba por la tozudez de los chicos de BlockStream pero, viendo que se desmorona todo han tenido que ceder o quedarían como los culpables.
> 
> Jihan Wu demostró que con coraje y sentido común era posible hacer las cosas del modo correcto.
> 
> Grande Jihan !!



Nadie ha cedido nada, menos blockstream o core, es un movimiento unilateral que está por ver si se hará o servirá para algo.

Por mi parte lo veo bastante de locos, sin tener argumentos técnicos para criticarlo correctamente.


----------



## Ratyculyn (22 May 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Pues parece mentira que no las entendáis cuando cada dos post se ponen las bondades del bitcoin frente al Fiat... Y resulta que nadie compra por tales bondades como dinero, sino a modo especulativo por hipotética implantación. O como medio para comprar otras criptomonedas y dar el pelotazo euromillonarrio... Si hasta Davitin dijo que tenía ripples, el gran financiero Davitin ::
> 
> Bitcoin al final no es diferente al resto de criptomonedas... la bola de nieve que tu dices ya está repartida.
> 
> Y respecto a la implantación y la legislación favorable ... La consecuencia inevitable es que cuando las criptomonedas pasen de ser una anécdota a ser una amenaza los estados se revolveran y sacaran leyes contra estás... Y no hablo de medidas locales, sino de medidas internacionales contra ellas. De hecho ahora se podría hablar de algo experimental, alegal, de permisividad de las naciones de todo ese tráfico de dinero.



Es evidente que estamos ante una burbuja a punto de explotar.

La moneda no tiene detrás un banco central que guíe sus pasos. Lo que para unos es el secreto de su éxito, porque evita la intervención de una élite no electa en la fijación de la política monetaria y permite esquivar devaluaciones o corralitos, para otros es un riesgo evidente, al no haber un organismo concreto que respalde la operativa, tarea que corresponde a los propios usuarios.

El perfil de usuarios y sus conocimientos económicos se pueden ver claramente en la gente que escribe en el hilo alabando al bitcoin.

Pa matarse.


----------



## Alxemi (22 May 2017)

[bitcoin-dev] Barry Silbert segwit agreement


----------



## paketazo (22 May 2017)

Ratyculyn dijo:


> Es evidente que estamos ante una burbuja a punto de explotar.
> 
> La moneda no tiene detrás un banco central que guíe sus pasos. Lo que para unos es el secreto de su éxito, porque evita la intervención de una élite no electa en la fijación de la política monetaria y permite esquivar devaluaciones o corralitos, para otros es un riesgo evidente, al no haber un organismo concreto que respalde la operativa, tarea que corresponde a los propios usuarios.
> 
> ...



Lo de la burbuja a punto de explotar llevo leyéndolo desde que estaba a 100$.

LO de un BC tras el BTC...quizá no haya un BC, pero hay algo mejor, la necesidad de no precisar confiar en ningún ente nacional o supranacional para dar valor a algo.

Es como si mañana los BC dicen que el oro deja de tener valor por decreto ley.

Por otra parte, hay que parase a pensar un poco, y quizá esta esta gran subida, no esté motivada por la entrada de muchos don nadie en el sistema BTC y subyacentes...puede que haya verdaderas riquezas intentando que prevalezca BTC, es el único modo de poner contra las cuerdas un sistema caduco y retroalimentado por su propio egoísmo.

Si BTC triunfase, los estados tendrían un motivo para replantearse sus funciones y su modo de actuar con total impunidad ante el ciudadano, creando leyes para su propio beneficio, y la destrucción del trabajo productivo y las empresas a base de impuestos y trabas burocráticas que acotan y encarecen las posibilidades de salir adelante sin sentirse con un pie sobre las espaldas.

Un saludo.


----------



## mamendurrio (22 May 2017)

Ratyculyn dijo:


> La estafa continúa.
> 
> La avaricia de la gente los ciega de tal forma que no son capaces de ver lo más evidente.
> 
> Es el timo de las estampitas de toda la vida llevadas al mundo de la tecnología de una forma absolutamente burda y sin ningún tipo de fundamento económico.



Joer menudo timo, algunos han muntiplicado sus dineros x 2 en menos de dos meses.::

---------- Post added 22-may-2017 at 16:58 ----------




Mente fria dijo:


> ¿Pero y nosotros entonces que somos? ¿hijos de puta estafadores? o ¿gente a la que la estafa se le va a llevar su dinero por delante?
> 
> Porque en un timo hasta ahora conocia el rol de estafador y el de estafado, pero lo de compartir ambos roles al mismo tiempo debe ser nuevo...
> 
> ...



Sí, en Japón han declarado que los tulipanes son un método de pago oficial, jajajaj

Es que aki hay algunos que recuerdan a los que quemaban por brujeria a los que desclararon que la tierra era redonda y que no era el centor del universo. Ya sabes, la gente esa incapaz de asumir nuevas revoluciones científicas o tecnológicas.


----------



## catoshi (22 May 2017)

Ratyculyn dijo:


> Es evidente que estamos ante una burbuja a punto de explotar.
> 
> La moneda no tiene detrás un banco central que guíe sus pasos.



Eso es precisamente lo que le da valor al bitcoin. Me pregunto hasta cuando tiene que subir para que paletos como tu lo entiendan. Mientras tanto disfruta como tus ahorros en fiat bajan.




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Pues parece mentira que no las entendáis cuando cada dos post se ponen las bondades del bitcoin frente al Fiat... Y resulta que nadie compra por tales bondades como dinero, sino a modo especulativo por hipotética implantación. O como medio para comprar otras criptomonedas y dar el pelotazo euromillonarrio... Si hasta Davitin dijo que tenía ripples, el gran financiero Davitin ::
> 
> Bitcoin al final no es diferente al resto de criptomonedas... la bola de nieve que tu dices ya está repartida.
> 
> Y respecto a la implantación y la legislación favorable ... La consecuencia inevitable es que cuando las criptomonedas pasen de ser una anécdota a ser una amenaza los estados se revolveran y sacaran leyes contra estás... Y no hablo de medidas locales, sino de medidas internacionales contra ellas. De hecho ahora se podría hablar de algo experimental, alegal, de permisividad de las naciones de todo ese tráfico de dinero.



Nunca ha habido un acuerdo global en NADA ni lo va a haber. Si no se ponen de acuerdo ni el cambio climatico, lo van a hacer con esto.

Siempre habran paises que se benefician en ser positivos en cuanto al bitcoin por que siempre supliran un nicho en el mercado (en este caso la privacidad economica). La teoria de juegos garantiza que bitcoin siempre tendra valor y sera aceptado en X paises por mucho que otros paises lo pinten como el demonio.

Incluso en el absurdo de que el 100% de paises anunciara que el bitcoin es ilegal, el bitcoin seguiria teniendo valor por que el valor lo dictan los usuarios, y la red seguiria funcionando igualmente.


----------



## mamendurrio (22 May 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *¿quién te ha señalado a tí particularmente o a algún otro forero?
> 
> Yo hablo de los CMs a sueldo de las plataformas de trading, exchanges y demás vampiros que viven de cobrar comisiones a base de estimular volatilidades y crear falsas expectativas. Los que mienten sobre la utilidad real del bitcoin o sobre la ''facilidad'' de vender una vez que has comprado.
> Los que promocionan una gran mentira por los foros.
> ...



Payment options | airBaltic
y hoy se ha anunciado que Peach Air de Japon tambien aceptara bitcoin como medio de pago....::

---------- Post added 22-may-2017 at 17:08 ----------




Mente fria dijo:


> pero... siendo asi, no vas a dar avio para llamar hijos de puta a todos los que especulan en bolsa, y en si mismo a la propia bolsa inflada de activos toxicos que no valen ni un 1% de lo que representan, asi como a quienes se amparan en el poder legislativo y ejecutivo para inundar el mundo de dinero de curso legal comprando dichos activos y cuyo respaldo lo representa entre otros...un señor que se sienta todos los jueves a contar su propia pelicula de ficcion...
> 
> y si alguien de aqui viene y te dice que ha gastado bitcoin en lugares donde se acepta bitcoin... no entiendo yo donde esta el falseo en si mismo.
> 
> y si alguien de aqui vende bitcoin en exchanges... ya no con la misma sino con muchisima mas facilidad de la que los compró, no se yo donde esta el falseo. y cuando digo muchisima mas facilidad lo digo con conocimiento de causa, porque cuando no tienes nada lo mas tedioso es usar dinero fiat para comprar btc, una vez tienes btc compras y vendes como quieres en micras de segundo.



Y...se te olvido...si alquien vende bitcoin por euros usando ATMs muchos en España, o Halcash en cajeros de muchos bancos españoles....

---------- Post added 22-may-2017 at 17:14 ----------




Alxemi dijo:


> Hay rumores de que el acuerdo "barry silbert" está cerrado:
> 
> The Barry Silbert Accord - Pastebin.com
> 
> ...



Recomiendo a todos informarse bien antes del 1 de Agosto acerca de lo que puede sinificar lo del Bip 148...
BIP 148 - The Beginner's Guide To A User Activated Soft Fork (UASF)


----------



## tixel (23 May 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Pues parece mentira que no las entendáis cuando cada dos post se ponen las bondades del bitcoin frente al Fiat... Y resulta que nadie compra por tales bondades como dinero, sino a modo especulativo por hipotética implantación. O como medio para comprar otras criptomonedas y dar el pelotazo euromillonarrio... Si hasta Davitin dijo que tenía ripples, el gran financiero Davitin ::
> 
> Bitcoin al final no es diferente al resto de criptomonedas... la bola de nieve que tu dices ya está repartida.
> 
> Y respecto a la implantación y la legislación favorable ... La consecuencia inevitable es que cuando las criptomonedas pasen de ser una anécdota a ser una amenaza los estados se revolveran y sacaran leyes contra estás... Y no hablo de medidas locales, sino de medidas internacionales contra ellas. De hecho ahora se podría hablar de algo experimental, alegal, de permisividad de las naciones de todo ese tráfico de dinero.



Y yo hace años cuando me compre ordenador nadie le vea utulidad a tener uno, y con internet llo mismo. a la gente no le interesaba y mira ahora
Y no hay bola repartida, es la misma bola.
Y el lobo ese de los estados, pues ya se pueden ir espabilando que esto ya pasa de 70.000 millones cuando hace un mes no era la mirad. Como se descuiden dentro de nada ya tienen algo con el pib de España y España era too big to fall ¿no?
Mas bien lo que parece es que hay mucho inferes en esrar bien colocado y que no te coha con el culo al aire y ya se habla de eft, de legalizacion, de normalizacion que de otra cosa.


----------



## Kuesko (23 May 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Y yo hace años cuando me compre ordenador nadie le vea utulidad a tener uno, y con internet llo mismo. a la gente no le interesaba y mira ahora
> Y no hay bola repartida, es la misma bola.
> Y el lobo ese de los estados, pues ya se pueden ir espabilando que esto ya pasa de 70.000 millones cuando hace un mes no era la mirad. Como se descuiden dentro de nada ya tienen algo con el pib de España y España era too big to fall ¿no?
> Mas bien lo que parece es que hay mucho inferes en esrar bien colocado y que no te coha con el culo al aire y ya se habla de eft, de legalizacion, de normalizacion que de otra cosa.




*No digas tonterías. Cuando compraste el ordenador (y por eso se vendían como churros) internet ya era imprescindible para la sociedad. 
Por favor, tanta demagogia y mentira da asco.

Como bien dices el valor de un bien, desde el punto de vista económico más puro, lo marca su utilidad.
En economía, es la cualidad o capacidad que tienen los Bienes de satisfacer las necesidades humanas, sean éstas de cualquier naturaleza, de carácter individual o colectiva. En otras palabras, es la satisfacción que se deriva del consumo de alguna cantidad de un Bien.

Un ordenador, las acciones de una empresa, el dinero respaldado por un Banco central, etc tiene utilidades directas o indirectas.

¿Cual es la utilidad del Bitcoin? No está nada claro. Hay quien dice que es la moneda que usan los marcianos, cuando visitan la tierra.
Que es una moneda estable acuñada en el norte de Marte obtenida de un metal con propiedades curativas, de ahí viene su alto valor. 
Por otra parte no cotiza en bolsa y no se usa para las transacciones en la tierra. Tampoco la quieren los corruptos ya que no la admiten en los paraísos fiscales pero sí es la más aceptada por los ciberdelincuentes, narcotraficantes y scammers del internete. 

Un prodigio. Una maravilla.*


----------



## paketazo (23 May 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *Como bien dices el valor de un bien, desde el punto de vista económico más puro, lo marca su utilidad.
> .*


----------



## sirpask (23 May 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Y yo hace años cuando me compre ordenador nadie le vea utulidad a tener uno, y con internet llo mismo. a la gente no le interesaba y mira ahora
> Y no hay bola repartida, es la misma bola.
> Y el lobo ese de los estados, pues ya se pueden ir espabilando que esto ya pasa de 70.000 millones cuando hace un mes no era la mirad. Como se descuiden dentro de nada ya tienen algo con el pib de España y España era too big to fall ¿no?
> Mas bien lo que parece es que hay mucho inferes en esrar bien colocado y que no te coha con el culo al aire y ya se habla de eft, de legalizacion, de normalizacion que de otra cosa.



Si pero esta inversión hay que hacerla con dinero que no vas a necesitar.
Bueno, esta inversión y prácticamente todas.

Cabeza, hay que usar la cabeza. Y leer papers.


----------



## cusbe11 (23 May 2017)

No sé si ya se ha posteado o no, pero me ha parecido bastante curioso:

Hardly Anyone Paying the Hackers? Because Using Bitcoin Is Hard - Bloomberg

Habría que ver exactamente la validez de los métodos se han usado para hacer las estimaciones, pero parece que el número de "rescates" que se pagaron fue mínimo y, según el reportaje, es debido a la dificultad que entraña el uso de Bitcoin. Hombre, si los datos de tu empresa están en peligro te enteras como sea de qué narices es Bitcoin, pero parece que, en cualquier caso, el número de pagos ha sido pequeño.

Sea por lo que sea, el caso es que Bitcoin está subiendo como la espuma y, como con cada subida, empiezan a florecer hilos de gente preguntando si es demasiado tarde para entrar, qué altcoins son mejores para invertir, o si sería interesante minar con placas solares 

¿Uso "real" como método de intercambio para comprar productos y servicios? Pues no parece que sea el uso mayoritario, ni de lejos. Eso sí, todo el mundo está con la "fiebre Bitcoin", mirando a ver cómo se pueden subir al carro para dar el pelotazo.

Pero tranquilos, sé que estáis en modo euforia y que cualquiera que se atreva a plantear algo distinto a la corriente mayoritaria es calificado automáticamente como un troll, así que ya doy por sentado el hecho de ser un potencial receptor de ese calificativo.


----------



## ninfireblade (23 May 2017)

Si al final resulta que toda la fiebre de shitcoins que hay montada es lo mejor que le podia haber pasado a bitcoin para subir su precio. Todo el mundo queriendo comprar shitcoins pero que previamente tienen que comprar bitcoin haciendo subir su precio. Y ese dinero ya está dentro, un gran porcentaje de ese dinero ya no va a volver a fiat.


----------



## Registrador (23 May 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> No sé si ya se ha posteado o no, pero me ha parecido bastante curioso:
> 
> Hardly Anyone Paying the Hackers? Because Using Bitcoin Is Hard - Bloomberg
> 
> ...



La gente no ha pagado el rescate porque el pago no devuelve los archivos encriptados. Los creadores de este virus han dado solo 4 direcciones y no tiene manera de desbloquear los ordenadores de manera automática (como si sucedía con otro ramsonware).


----------



## Piturco (23 May 2017)

Pues parece que hay acuerdo a la vista...

Bitcoin Scaling Agreement at Consensus 2017


----------



## Josar (24 May 2017)

Se llego al acuerdo, ya tenemos segwit +2mb

https://criptonoticias.com/mineria/logran-consenso-escalabilidad-bitcoin-segwit/#axzz4hyoNV2bT


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 May 2017)

Redios cómo pumpea, menuda racha llevamos.


----------



## jam14 (24 May 2017)

¿Es el bitcóin la moneda de los terroristas? La Inteligencia de EE.UU. promete averiguarlo - RT


----------



## gurrumino (24 May 2017)

Que asco de vida, compré un tercio de bitcoñi hace pocas semanas y estaba a 1030 leuros, si lo sé compro 10 enteros y ahora estaría vendiéndolos baratos en localbit. y me hubido llevado un pastón.


----------



## dunlop (24 May 2017)

Junio a por los 3500$-4200$



gurrumino dijo:


> Que asco de vida, compré un tercio de bitcoñi hace pocas semanas y estaba a 1030 leuros, si lo sé compro 10 enteros y ahora estaría vendiéndolos baratos en localbit. y me hubido llevado un pastón.





dunlop dijo:


> Antes de fin de año (2017) toca los *20000$ -20k-* (no me equivocado de ceros)


----------



## tixel (24 May 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *No digas tonterías. Cuando compraste el ordenador (y por eso se vendían como churros) internet ya era imprescindible para la sociedad.
> Por favor, tanta demagogia y mentira da asco.
> 
> Como bien dices el valor de un bien, desde el punto de vista económico más puro, lo marca su utilidad.
> ...



Pero como eres tan payaso sinno tienes puta idea cuando tuve mi primer ordenador, q fue en el 84 y de aquella internet....
Hay q ser payaso.


----------



## mamendurrio (24 May 2017)

$2420 bstamp BITCH !

un + 540 % en 1 año BITCH

---------- Post added 24-may-2017 at 17:44 ----------




gurrumino dijo:


> Que asco de vida, compré un tercio de bitcoñi hace pocas semanas y estaba a 1030 leuros, si lo sé compro 10 enteros y ahora estaría vendiéndolos baratos en localbit. y me hubido llevado un pastón.



Hombre de poca fe...


----------



## psiloman (24 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Nico, parece que van quedando lejos esos 95$ donde tenías puesta la compra...



Nico tiene que tener bastantes BTC, ETH y quizá algo de LTC.

Es inteligente y sabe del tema. Por qué razón no habría de tener?. Una cosa es lo que diga y otra cosa es ver desfilar un +7% diario día sí y día también sin hacer nada.


----------



## asilei (24 May 2017)

Venga lo posteo, me he tenido que configurar el wallet en mBTC para que tenga un poco de sentido la equivalencia. El BTC se está saliendo de escala.

Y eso me lleva a pensar sobre las paradojas del BTC y el peligro real que conlleva:

1) Una vez dentro del ecosistema cripto no sales. Porque ¿Donde lo metes? ¿En un fondo?. Inevitablemente vuelves a comprar cripto.
2) Con ese contravalor tan variable, ¿Como diablos asignas precio a nada? BTC no sirve como medio de compra, solo como reserva de valor.
3) Pero a su vez al ser reserva de valor solo lo vendes por obligación. Y una vez vendido, dificil recuperarlo
4) Y por ultimo, como consecuencia de esto hay un peligro muy grande de acaparación de BTC en pocas manos


----------



## Edu.R (24 May 2017)

Tengo que reconocer que hice tradeo en corto con alts para ganar algunas 'décimas de BTC' y si las llego a dejar macerando... prefiero no pensarlo. :XX: :XX: Me podía haber tomado un año sabático.

Al menos esas 'décimas de BTC' han servido.

Todavia me acuerdo cuando estaba subiendo hace 3 años como a 500$ y yo estaba emocionado. Pues ahora yo no sé donde está la puta luna, joder. Cada día va a más y no tiene pinta de parar. Asi no se puede dormir, que luego igual viene una corrección de 500$ :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## asilei (24 May 2017)

Un dato importante es comparar los contravalores en los distintos exchanges. Al inicio del rally Bitfinex tiraba del carro, después Bitstamp y los chinos los úitmos renqueando. El argumento es que habia rumores que Bitfinex tenía las tranferencias congeladas y todos los clientes Bitfinex en FIAT se pasaron a Bitcoin provocando el inicio de la estampida.

El segundo petardazo fué la tomteria del ataque virus masivo y recompensa en bitcoins, abrió muchos ojos. Quizá por esto ahora se ha dado la vuelta, bitstamp va delante, segundo los chinos y Bitfinex en la cola. Parece como que los nuevos que entran lo hacen principalmente por Bitstamp mientras Bitfinex tiene poca confianza.

Valores de ahora BTC/USD:


> Bitstamp 2423.05 BTC-e 2397.896 Bitfinex 2376.1


----------



## luckymixes (24 May 2017)

Vengo a recoger mi owned y a felicitar a todos los que siguieron apostando por bitcoin en medio de toda la tormenta de la guerra Core vs. Jihan..

Parece que finalmente habra una solución no? De ser así, bitcoin con un rumbo claro hacia Segwit + Lightning y sin problemas de comisiones, con transacciones instantáneas y micropagos... Buff el potencial es bestial, la adopción masiva podría llegar muy rápido.

Lo dicho, enhorabuena


----------



## BlueArrow (24 May 2017)

Felicidades a todos los holders y valientes que han aguantado la lluvia de mierda, dumps, crashes, troles a sueldo y desinformación.

Felicidades a todos los que invirtieron en su momento y se han forrado.

Y felicidades anticipadas a todos los que tengan los cojones de comprar ahora a 2400 y ver como dentro de no mucho habrán duplicado, triplicado, cuadruplicado, quintuplicado o muchiplicado sus ahorros.

Son tiempos históricos.

¡¡Felicidades camaradas!!


----------



## dunlop (24 May 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Felicidades a todos los holders y valientes que han aguantado la lluvia de mierda, dumps, crashes, troles a sueldo y desinformación.
> 
> Felicidades a todos los que invirtieron en su momento y se han forrado.
> 
> ...



¿Ahora sales del lavabo? :XX: toma, tus kiguis

Los del El_Economista se están fapeando, aparte hay un rumor que dicen que la SEC dirá algo este viernes, ojo, es un rumor


----------



## BlueArrow (24 May 2017)

dunlop dijo:


> ¿Ahora sales del lavabo? :XX: toma, tus kiguis
> 
> Los del El_Economista se están fapeando, aparte hay un rumor que dicen que la SEC dirá algo este viernes, ojo, es un rumor



Las ciruelas pasas suelen funcionar mejor.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 May 2017)

Bluearrow, me alegro de verte por aquí.
Imagino que ya lo sabrás, pero nos hemos mudado a reddit: BTCes


----------



## catoshi (24 May 2017)

La generacion langosta anda confundida con el bitcoin:


----------



## BlueArrow (24 May 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Bluearrow, me alegro de verte por aquí.
> Imagino que ya lo sabrás, pero nos hemos mudado a reddit: BTCes



Sip, gracias, ya me pasaré por allí.


----------



## dunlop (24 May 2017)

catoshi dijo:


> La generacion langosta anda confundida con el bitcoin:



:XX: :XX:






_Generación langosta al ver la gráfica_






_Generación langosta al ver la gráfica_


----------



## Skull & Bones (24 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Bitcoin Explodes Above $2400 After China Downgrade, Scaling Agreement Reached | Zero Hedge
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-may-2017 at 15:09 ----------
> 
> La exponencial se nos queda pequeña



los chinos van por 2500 ya....

OKCoin 2526.78/17405


----------



## ninfireblade (24 May 2017)

gurrumino dijo:


> Que asco de vida, compré un tercio de bitcoñi hace pocas semanas y estaba a 1030 leuros, si lo sé compro 10 enteros y ahora estaría vendiéndolos baratos en localbit. y me hubido llevado un pastón.




Todavia estas a tiempo de comprar ahora a 2400 y vender dentro de 1 mes a... quien sabe... 3500 ?


----------



## paketazo (24 May 2017)

No recuerdo que forero comentó en el pasado que cuando había demasiada diferencia entre los exchangers al alza, se avecinaba una corrección.

Veremos que sucede, lo que es evidente es que hace nada sufríamos por sobrepasar los 1000$, y ahora ya no se ven ni de lejos...¿Qué pensarán los que vaticinaban que los que entrasen a 1000$ se pegarían una buena ostia?

Recuerdo también en la cota de 950$ entró un forero chartista especialista en fibos y sus retrocesos, que dijo no se que de una serie que había llegado a su fin, y que tocaba bajar a la zona de 150$ a largo plazo...no recuerdo su nombre, pero no le he vuelto a ver por aquí, me gustaría que nos comentase ahora lo que ve en el chart.

Un saludo y suerte a todos.


----------



## Nico (24 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Nico, parece que van quedando lejos esos 95$ donde tenías puesta la compra...



Como sabrás keinur -y créeme que lo digo con pena- no he invertido en Bitcoin sino en proyectos de Blockchain. Es la otra cara del juego y es -quizás- más rentable y segura incluso.

También sabrás que siempre me ha alegrado que haya gente ganando dinero. Si yo lo gano no veo razón para negarle ese derecho a otros.

Además -y esto hay que decirlo- ganar dinero con Bitcoin siempre ha sido algo riesgoso y, un aumento grande compensa ese riesgo.

Lo que cuesta discernir -y lo digo desde la incógnita- es cómo se va a configurar el sistema al final. Está claro que hoy *NO* está en un punto de equilibrio y que *NINGUNO de los que participan* en el mercado tiene la más puta idea de dónde están los límites.

Hay argumentos para pensar en una consolidación "arriba" a partir del surgimiento de un mercado de criptos con su propia dinámica pero, también hay argumentos para penar en una "explosión" de todo el sistema que deje a los lerdos llorando porque los números que había en la pantalla no están más.

Y no hablo de argumentos tontos -que esos los pone cualquiera- hablo de análisis serios que permitan sustentar una u otra posición. Fíjate que no me juego por ninguna.

En todo caso es bueno repetir una frase que tiene toda la validez del mundo... sepan recoger las ganancias cuando toque porque, estos mercados explosivos *nadie sabe DONDE SE TERMINAN* pero, cuando se terminan *lo hacen MUY RAPIDO*.

Se sufre mucho si uno "se sale" antes y se pierde una larga subida que aún existía pero, se sufre más cuando uno ve a los astutos partir con el dinero y dejarlo a uno con las "terras" o los "sellos" en la mano llorando por lo que pudo ser y no es.

Lo astuto es recoger las ganancias a tiempo y, es *LO MAS DIFICIL* de todo el juego.

En todo caso hoy la gente quiere recibir felicitaciones y saltar de alegría y, es bueno hacerlo. Mis aplausos para los que han hecho estas estupendas diferencias.

Acuérdense que los mercados, cuando llegan a su límite, corrigen. Y *TODOS los mercados tienen límites*. No se duerman en los laureles. Atentos e inteligentes si quieren que toda la fiesta termine con aplausos y no con lloros.

Ojalá queden muchos compañeros con los bolsillos forrados. Es mi mejor deseo.


----------



## luckymixes (24 May 2017)

A mi lo que me alucina es que durante todo el proceso angustioso de cero desarrollo, descalificaciones y nada mas que malas noticias durante meses, bitcoin ha seguido fortaleciendose incluso cuando perdía cuota de mercado, y sale de esta etapa en plena forma. Quizá Jihan Wu no tuviera tanto poder despues de todo.

Falta ver cómo se lleva a cabo la mejora del código, si hay fork o no etc, pero por fin ha soltado el lastre. Y este cohete sin lastre es mucho cohete.


----------



## Edu.R (24 May 2017)

Un Bitcoin, dosquini :XX:


----------



## orbeo (24 May 2017)

Joder esto no puede ser! Tengo el 80% btc 20% eth, ahora dudo si mandar a la mierda los eth e ir a full btc

Que haríais? Consejos pido


----------



## dunlop (24 May 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Joder esto no puede ser! Tengo el 80% btc 20% eth, ahora dudo si mandar a la mierda los eth e ir a full btc
> 
> Que haríais? Consejos pido



BTC sin pensarlo

Motivo para no entrar en ETH

JPmorgan, Credit suisse, Santander, UBs, BP, BBVA.. etc..todos los hijos de puta juntos en una divisa digital


----------



## orbeo (24 May 2017)

dunlop dijo:


> BTC sin pensarlo
> 
> Motivo para no entrar en ETH
> 
> JPmorgan, Credit suisse, Santander, UBs.. etc..todos los hijos de puta juntos en una divisa digital



Exacto, pero eso mismo no sería positivo para eth?


----------



## dunlop (24 May 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Exacto, pero eso mismo no sería positivo para eth?



Es positivo para ETH, cierto, ya que ellos manipulan esa divisa, ahora estamos en un panic buy que es similar al 2013 y me da mal rollo, en ese momento MtGox petó, ¿caerá algún exchange?

A mi no me inspira confianza ver todos esos grupos, porque volverán a dar por culo, es cuestión de tiempo

No se el valor que tendrá ETH a inicios de 2018 pero si que se el del BTC (o al menos eso creo) y me acojo a ello, busca en mis posts y verás el valor que digo, si eso se realiza pasaré mi gorrito-digital por los servicos prestados


----------



## luckymixes (24 May 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Exacto, pero eso mismo no sería positivo para eth?



Bitcoin en los últimos 3 meses:+107.30%

ETH en los ultimos 3 meses: +1.251.83%

Tu mismo,si quieres bitcoins el mecanismo mas rápido es comprar Eth, esperar a que el ratio ETH/BTC suba y cambiar...
Los datos los puedes mirar en la app blockfolio por ejemplo.


----------



## paketazo (24 May 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Joder esto no puede ser! Tengo el 80% btc 20% eth, ahora dudo si mandar a la mierda los eth e ir a full btc
> 
> Que haríais? Consejos pido



Divide y vence.

Nadie sabe lo que pasará mañana, tanto se van ambas a 10K, como a 0.

Siendo realista, ¿Cuál vas a utilizar más, y no solo almacenarla simplemente para cambiarla a FIAT?

Hoy por hoy, BTC tiene más usos monetarios, pero me da la impresión que ETH sin ser un token monetario realmente, se orienta también en esa dirección...se podría decir que tiene mayor versatilidad, y de momento, menores comisiones por moverse, al tiempo que es más rápida ...hablando de moverte, quizá quedarte como estás sea la mejor opción por tanto. 

Un saludo


----------



## orbeo (24 May 2017)

luckymixes dijo:


> Bitcoin en los últimos 3 meses:+107.30%
> 
> ETH en los ultimos 3 meses: +1.251.83%
> 
> ...



Si, lo que pasa es que soy de los rezagados, por lo que yo no he pillado esas subidas, así que la cuestión es si va a seguir el mismo ritmo a partir de ahora.

Btc me da igual que suba más o menos deprisa, es una locomotora. El resto, montañas rusas sin sentido como moneda.

---------- Post added 24-may-2017 at 23:10 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Divide y vence.
> 
> Nadie sabe lo que pasará mañana, tanto se van ambas a 10K, como a 0.
> 
> ...



No tengo intención de pasar nada a fiat a corto plazo, voy a dejarlas correr y ya veremos que pasa.

Compré la semana pasada, por lo que digamos q rico no me voy a hacer, ya no pillo los x10000000% (mierda  )


----------



## luckymixes (24 May 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Si, lo que pasa es que soy de los rezagados, por lo que yo no he pillado esas subidas, así que la cuestión es si va a seguir el mismo ritmo a partir de ahora.
> 
> Btc me da igual que suba más o menos deprisa, es una locomotora. El resto, *montañas rusas sin sentido como moneda.*



Discutible.

De cualquier forma, si lo que quieres es aprovecharte de un mercado que esta en plena fiebre burbujista, EN MI OPINION PERSONAL, la mejor estrategia es:

Paso1: 50% del presupuesto, YA. No compraste a 200, ni a 500, ni a 1000, ni a 2000. Pues te va a tocar aflojar el bolsillo

Paso 2: el otro 50%, estrategia "Buy the Dip" 
Seguir el grafico en 4h o diario, y cada vez que veas una vela roja, haces una pequeña compra. Si la vela roja es grande, mas grande la compra.

De esta forma mientras no se pierda el ciclo alcista, será difícil que pierdas dinero.

Si lo metes todo de golpe te expones a que empiece una correccion del 25% y te deje en pelotas, y sin cash para comprar abajo.

Sólo es mi opinión. Espero que te ayude.


----------



## orbeo (24 May 2017)

luckymixes dijo:


> Discutible.
> 
> De cualquier forma, si lo que quieres es aprovecharte de un mercado que esta en plena fiebre burbujista, EN MI OPINION PERSONAL, la mejor estrategia es:
> 
> ...



Agradezco tu comentario desde luego

Estoy a 80/20 btc/eth, y x el momento no toco nada a ver q pasa

Compré caro, pero mejor pagar un billete caro pero ir montado en el autobús de viaje, que estar en la estación mirando como el bus se aleja cada vez más y más


----------



## raultaboraz (25 May 2017)

ahora que parece que se pone emocionante (sí, llego tarde), me he decidido a comprar con tarjeta de crédito... perdón por la pregunta chorra, pero si quieres comprar anónimamente ¿como lo haces? Porque coinbase, cex.io y similares me están pidiendo hasta la fecha de la comunión, con fotos sosteniendo el dni etc... 
¿no era tan anónimo esto del bitcoin? perdonadme por caerme de la parra tan tarde... ¿como puedo comprar sin estar tan fichado?

Gracias...


----------



## luckymixes (25 May 2017)

Localbitcoins o buscar un cajero bitcoin y pagar en efectivo


----------



## dunlop (25 May 2017)

raultaboraz dijo:


> ahora que parece que se pone emocionante (sí, llego tarde), me he decidido a comprar con tarjeta de crédito... perdón por la pregunta chorra, pero si quieres comprar anónimamente ¿como lo haces? Porque coinbase, cex.io y similares me están pidiendo hasta la fecha de la comunión, con fotos sosteniendo el dni etc...
> ¿no era tan anónimo esto del bitcoin? perdonadme por caerme de la parra tan tarde... ¿como puedo comprar sin estar tan fichado?
> 
> Gracias...



Tarjeta prepago o localbitcoins, todos los exchangers piden hasta el DNI, BTC es anónimo otro tema son donde los compras o vendes

En el foro bitcointalk hay gente que te vende BTC's con prepago, eso si, preparate por una comisión del 10 o 15%, los localbitcoisn te pueden vender al precio que les de la gana.

---------- Post added 24-may-2017 at 23:34 ----------




luckymixes dijo:


> Localbitcoins o buscar un cajero bitcoin y pagar en efectivo



Un cajero BTC deja rastro que yo sepa


----------



## kiko2005 (25 May 2017)

Hola, y cómo y dónde guardas los bitcoins que compras en Localbitcoins o similares??


----------



## asilei (25 May 2017)

24-hour Transaction Volume $1.2 B


----------



## djun (25 May 2017)

kiko2005 dijo:


> Hola, y cómo y dónde guardas los bitcoins que compras en Localbitcoins o similares??



Se guardan en muchos tipos de monederos, unos son monederos web, o de chrome (una extensión en chrome), o de escritorio, o de android...

Para no complicarte creo que el mas sencillo es uno de escritorio como Electrum:
Electrum Bitcoin Wallet
Electrum Bitcoin Wallet

Elige tu monedero - Bitcoin
Bad Request


----------



## orbeo (25 May 2017)

Joder a ver si los eth pegan un pelotazo y lo paso todo a btc, y ya a dormir tranquilo


----------



## estrujillo (25 May 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Joder a ver si los eth pegan un pelotazo y lo paso todo a btc, y ya a dormir tranquilo



¿quieres mas pelotazo todavia?


----------



## orbeo (25 May 2017)

estrujillo dijo:


> ¿quieres mas pelotazo todavia?



Compré hace poco, no las llevo desde antes del PELOTAZO


----------



## Gian Gastone (25 May 2017)

Pero esto que coño es, no se supone que había corrección del precio sobre los 2000€, para asi poder comprar algun btc mas, los que no compramos ni en 10, 100, 1000.
Alá a subir como si no hubiera mañana, y ahora quien coño se mete en los 2200€, si es mas que un sueldo mensual.

Esto no puede acabar bien.


----------



## orbeo (25 May 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Pero esto que coño es, no se supone que había corrección del precio sobre los 2000€, para asi poder comprar algun btc mas, los que no compramos ni en 10, 100, 1000.
> Alá a subir como si no hubiera mañana, y ahora quien coño se mete en los 2200€, si es mas que un sueldo mensual.
> 
> Esto no puede acabar bien.



No tienes porque comprar un btc entero, mete la pasta que puedas y déjala correr


----------



## Registrador (25 May 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Pero esto que coño es, no se supone que había corrección del precio sobre los 2000€, para asi poder comprar algun btc mas, los que no compramos ni en 10, 100, 1000.
> Alá a subir como si no hubiera mañana, y ahora quien coño se mete en los 2200€, si es mas que un sueldo mensual.
> 
> Esto no puede acabar bien.



Habrá corrección, volverá a bajar durante un par de semanas (quizás hasta los 1.500) y luego otra vez para arriba.


----------



## Edu.R (25 May 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Habrá corrección, volverá a bajar durante un par de semanas (quizás hasta los 1.500) y luego otra vez para arriba.



Yo es que empiezo a dudar ya de una corrección gorda :XX: :XX:

Pero la lógica y la experiencia nos dice que tiene que llegar.


----------



## asilei (25 May 2017)

Aqui ya no hay lógica ninguna, esto es una avalancha y la puerta de entrada es pequeña.

Ojo a la recompensa de minado 12,5BTC por bloque a 2.600$/BTC, 32.500$. ¿Compensa minar?

La corrección vendrá con el cisne negro, mientras tanto como un cohete a los 10.000$ en 3/4 semanas.


----------



## Alxemi (25 May 2017)

kiko2005 dijo:


> Hola, y cómo y dónde guardas los bitcoins que compras en Localbitcoins o similares??



Yo los guardo en la Blockchain  

Y para acceder a ellos guardo una clave privada cifrada. 

Desde móvil


----------



## Skull & Bones (25 May 2017)

Bitstamp *2664 *

BTC-e 2599.999 

Bitfinex 2529.8 

OKCoin 2647.83


----------



## asilei (25 May 2017)

Vamos camino a cumplir la predicción de Satoshi, cuando bitcoin sea la moneda de internet, la unidad de referencia será el "satoshi"

mBTC = milliBitcoin = 0.001 Bitcoin
μBTC = microBitcoin = 0.000001 Bitcoin
Satoshi = 0.00000001 Bitcoin, la subdivisión más pequeña.

Ahora mismo el Satoshi tiene contravalor 0,000027 $, para cumplir la profecía debe subir por lo menos 3 ordenes de magnitud (para llegar a 1 satoshi=0,027$= 2,7 centavos) . En ese momento el market Cap de BTC sería 43 Billones $(millones de millones) aprox el 50% del PIB mundial. 1 BTC sería 2.700.000$

A este ritmo (8% diario) llegamos en 3 meses. Por supuesto esto no puede ser además es imposible.


----------



## orbeo (25 May 2017)

Coño si se cumple, a este paso llegamos a los 3.000 antes del fin de semana!


----------



## asilei (25 May 2017)

Para ahondar en la leyenda, podemos hacer el ejercicio en Yens (suponiendo que pensara en yenes) . 1 satoshi = 1 Yen

El resultado sería aprox. market cap BTC 15B$ (18% PIB Mundial) 1 BTC = 900.000$

Coño! parece Nostradamus!! Si el valor de satoshi fuera 1 Yen el de BTC sería aprox 1M$ y los 21M de BTC serían el 20% del PIB mundial


----------



## mamendurrio (25 May 2017)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







---------- Post added 25-may-2017 at 14:38 ----------




raultaboraz dijo:


> ahora que parece que se pone emocionante (sí, llego tarde), me he decidido a comprar con tarjeta de crédito... perdón por la pregunta chorra, pero si quieres comprar anónimamente ¿como lo haces? Porque coinbase, cex.io y similares me están pidiendo hasta la fecha de la comunión, con fotos sosteniendo el dni etc...
> ¿no era tan anónimo esto del bitcoin? perdonadme por caerme de la parra tan tarde... ¿como puedo comprar sin estar tan fichado?
> 
> Gracias...



maquina atm madrid anonimo


----------



## Kuesko (25 May 2017)

*Subiendo un 8% diario. Y estamos hablando de algo que no sirve para nada, ni tiene ninguna garantía de su existencia misma, ni existe para la economía real.

Y aquí nadie vende: no por que no quieran, si no porque no pueden, ni tiene a quién. Pero eso no se dice, que es un secreto.

Puede seguir subiendo hasta el infinito y más allá.

Las plusvalías latentes no son beneficios hasta que se materializan.... y eso es imposible, como muy bien sabe la panda de hijos de puta estafadores que se dedican a promocionar una estafa como ésta. 

Un tinglado Ponzi a lo bestia donde te invitan a entrar, con la pasta por delante, pero del que nunca podrás salir. *


----------



## mamendurrio (25 May 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Bluearrow, me alegro de verte por aquí.
> Imagino que ya lo sabrás, pero nos hemos mudado a reddit: BTCes



Ya pero lo de REddit es una mala solución coño, no se puede navegar como en foro de mensaje a mensaje etc. ¿Por que no creais un foro de esos muchos gratis que hay por joer, y asi podrias tener diferentes secciones de temas


----------



## BlueArrow (25 May 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Ya pero lo de REddit es una mala solución coño, no se puede navegar como en foro de mensaje a mensaje etc. ¿Por que no creais un foro de esos muchos gratis que hay por joer, y asi podrias tener diferentes secciones de temas



Ahora mismo estoy echándole unas horillas al día a un nuevo foro usando *Ruby on Rails* en el back y *Ember.js* en el front.

Espero tenerlo listo este año.

Creo que me está quedando wapo. Cuando lo termine os paso el link.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (25 May 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> Y aquí nadie vende: no por que no quieran, si no porque no pueden, ni tiene a quién. Pero eso no se dice, que es un secreto.



En localbitcoins pons un anuncio de venta con un precio unos 50 ó 100€ mas caro que el de bitstamp y lo vendes ipso facto.
Y si aceptas ofertas de compra, que las hay a montón, con precios 50 ó 100€ mas baratos los vendes en cerocoma.

De esto se extrae una conclusión: Si llegas a nacer navidad naces pavo.


----------



## Kuesko (25 May 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> En localbitcoins pons un anuncio de venta con un precio unos 50 ó 100€ mas caro que el de bitstamp y lo vendes ipso facto.
> Y si aceptas ofertas de compra, que las hay a montón, con precios 50 ó 100€ mas baratos los vendes en cerocoma.
> 
> De esto se extrae una conclusión: Si llegas a nacer navidad naces pavo.



*Permítame que lo dude si no hay pruebas que lo demuestren.

Y lo ipso-facto mejor no lo diga muy alto, no vaya a ser que lo llamen vendeburras mentiroso.*


----------



## sirpask (25 May 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Ahora mismo estoy echándole unas horillas al día a un nuevo foro usando *Ruby on Rails* en el back y *Ember.js* en el front.
> 
> Espero tenerlo listo este año.
> 
> Creo que me está quedando wapo. Cuando lo termine os paso el link.



¿Por que Rubi on Rails y no Node.Js? 
Solo por curiosidad?


----------



## ninfireblade (25 May 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Habrá corrección, volverá a bajar durante un par de semanas (quizás hasta los 1.500) y luego otra vez para arriba.




¿ Y eso lo viste en tu bola de cristal o te lo dijo Rapel ?




Kuesko dijo:


> Y aquí nadie vende: no por que no quieran, si no porque no pueden, ni tiene a quién. Pero eso no se dice, que es un secreto.




¿ Y los que compran a quien le están comprando si nadie puede vender ?

Más tonto y no naces.


----------



## BlueArrow (25 May 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Por que Rubi on Rails y no Node.Js?
> Solo por curiosidad?



Porque odio Node.js y Ruby on Rails, hoy por hoy, me parece que es lo mejor que hay.


----------



## tolomeo (25 May 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Ahora mismo estoy echándole unas horillas al día a un nuevo foro usando *Ruby on Rails* en el back y *Ember.js* en el front.
> 
> Espero tenerlo listo este año.
> 
> Creo que me está quedando wapo. Cuando lo termine os paso el link.



Eres mi héroe macho, a mi la dinámica del día a día me come el tiempo.

PD: me alegre leerte de nuevo por aquí.
PD2: reddit es una mierda


----------



## Kuesko (25 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> No puedes ser más subnormal.
> 
> En serio.
> 
> ...



*Ya, ya lo sé. Siempre gana el mismo.

Siempre es un amigo, un vecino o el cuñao....:fiufiu:

Y al otro pardal que me explica que si se compra es porque se vende, le digo yo que más tonto y no nace.
Vender claro que te los venden a puñaos. Que tú los puedas vender es otra cosa, pájaro. 
Y mucho menos ''venta ipso facto'' como decía el otro vendeburras
*


----------



## Nico (25 May 2017)

asilei dijo:


> 24-hour Transaction Volume *$1.2 B*



*Asilei:*

Te comento esto como información para tu mejor análisis.

Tú dices que _"el volumen es de $ 1.2 B"_ (dólares uno punto dos billones) y eso es INCORRECTO.

El volumen es de 915.200 *BITCOINS* (en este momento)

CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Si lo multiplicases por "dólares" (a $ 2700 cada uno) incluso tendrías (ahora) *2.4 billones* (norteamericanos).

Pero, en realidad "en dólares" se mueven unos *720 millones* (que es una brutalidad de todos modos) y, todo el resto son transacciones con otras "altcoins".

Aquí tienes el volumen *EN DINERO*:

Bitcoin exchanges list - Bitcoinity.org

===

Si no quieres confundirte, engañarte o hacer mal tus análisis lo ideal sería decir entonces:

a) El volumen es de *915.200 bitcoins !!* (brutal dicho sea de paso)

O bien

b) En dinero en los exchanges se han movido *720 millones de dólares* (brutal dicho sea de paso).

===

Pero, no es lo mismo que te den dólares o euros (o yenes o wons) a que te den Ethereums o chispicoins.

===

Casi *un millón de bitcoins* cambiando de mano (por dólares o por chispicoins) es una cifra altísima.

Unos *720 millones de dólares* cambiándose por bitcoins es una cifra altísima.

Pero *no son la misma cosa*. Para algunos cálculos usarás una, para otros usarás la otra... pero, lo que no puedes hacer *es confundirte*.


----------



## Nico (25 May 2017)

*PARA KUESKO:*

Tengo un comentario para ti. Creo que se te está pasando algo por alto.

Me explico.

Los que somos más viejillos en esto vivimos el nacimiento de Internet desde el mismísimo principio.

En un momento dado -y por falta de otras opciones de inversión- el "dinero mágico" que circulaba por el mundo empezó a canalizarse a los "proyectos web" y nació lo que hoy se denomina *"el estallido de las punto.com"*

Los inversores, sin terminar de entender qué se cuajaba ante ellos -era todo muy nuevo- empezaron a volcar dinero casi ilimitado sobre las cosas más delirantes siempre que llevaran un ".com" al final.

La fiebre fue increíble -y maravillosa dicho sea de paso-... inversores de riesgo, experimentados y nóveles pululaban por las reuniones de "emprendedores" tratando de pescar alguna "idea .com" para no quedarse afuera de la fiesta.

El Nasdaq subió como la espuma (de hecho recién hace poco volvió a esos valores) y, casi cualquier cosa podía "salir al mercado" o se compraba por cifras delirantes.

Un buen día cambió el ciclo económico (y nació la burbuja inmobiliaria para compensarlo) y las punto.com de esa primera camada hicieron "puf" y se volatilizaron en el aire.

Pese a ello, de esta primera camada nació -ni más ni menos- que el Silicon Valley y, mucho de sus productos aún conviven con nosotros aunque huelan a naftalina (hotmail, el hoy casi desaparecido Yahoo, casi que podemos hablar de Google, etc.)

Algunos modelos fueron exitosos: eBay o Amazon por citarte dos de ellos.

Tras la burbuja inmobiliaria vino una "fiebre punto como 2.0" y hemos tenido toda la movida de las "redes sociales" (Facebook, Twitter, Instagram) así como las novedosas "apps" (ahora cualquier cosa que sea una "app" consigue dinero).

Como pasa en estos mercados donde los yanquis juegan con sus papelitos, algunas buenas cosas quedarán y, la gran mayoría morirá.

Bien... lo que *NO PUEDES NEGAR* (o desconocer) es que en paralelo -o como parte del mismo proceso "punto.com", los títulos y las clasificaciones son al gusto del lector- se ha desarrollado *una tecnología y un modelo de negocios nuevo*. Está basado en la *blockchain*.

Te guste o no, lo entiendas o no, lo percibas o no el hecho de que hoy haya cientos de empresas "blockchain", algunas con soluciones verdaderamente ingeniosas y que haya miles de personas siguiendo el proceso y poniendo dinero y que haya blockchains FUNCIONANDO (aunque hoy se usen para jugar con monedas virtuales) *VALE DINERO !!*

Y a diferencia de las empresas anteriores que, para "valorizarse" tenían que ir a la bolsa y cotizar en acciones, estas nuevas empresas se han dado el lujo de "inventarse" sus propias acciones en forma de "dinero virtual".

El que compra Ethereum o Litecoin o Bitcoins está, en el fondo, haciendo lo mismo que el que compra "acciones" de Facebook o eBay.

La gran diferencia esta vez es que, en vez de 'inversores' con cuenta en un broker e invirtiendo en Wall Street, tenemos gente con "wallets" y comprando el Bitstamp o Kraken.

Mi primer punto para ti entonces es que entiendas que NO TODO ES HUMO, debajo hay:

- Tecnología
- Empresas
- Recursos Humanos
- Futuros Negocios Potenciales.

Y eso, tiene valor.

Ahora bien, un paso más.

¿ El valor de $ 2700 por un bitocoin o de $ 35 por un Litecoin son "justos" o están "sobrevalorados" ?

Y aquí es donde, tu sentido común te hace ver el fondo del asunto... "Patagon" el sitio web "bancario" por el que el Santander en su momento pagó la locura de 700 millones de dólares -y al final ni pudo usarlo- era sin duda una locura.

Gente pagando por "Terras" 120 euros era una idiotez.

Pero... debajo, al lado y por detrás de Patagon o Terra SI HABIA un mundo nuevo y, el que puso dinero en eBay o Amazon o Google te lo puede decir con alegría.

Debajo del mundo "cripto" hay un mundo nuevo, negocios nuevos, infraestructura (que vale dinero y se puede valorizar) y recursos humanos entrados (que valen dinero) y gente que puede ser "cliente" para negocios (que se puede valorizar).

No todo es "humo". Hay "cosas" y "valen dinero".

Ahora... quién quedará y cuántos perderán ?... difícil a veces acertar pero, SIEMPRE los mercados tienden -en el largo plazo- a su equilibrio.

Y así como tú ni sabes que una vez existió una web llamada "bodasynovias.com" a la que los inversores le pusieron como 20 millones de dólares, en el futuro alguien ni sabrá que hubo una "cripto" a la que le pusieron 50 millones de dólares.

Se esfumaron los 20 millones de "bodasynovias.com" y se esfumarán los 50 millones de "pirulocoin"... pero, eBay o Amazon siguen existiendo y algunos (bitcoin, ethereum... el que sea) lo seguirán haciendo.

Tu punto de fondo es bueno... estamos en medio de una "burbuja coin" pero, eso no significa que sea "todo humo".

---------- Post added 25-may-2017 at 17:58 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Ahi no están todos los exchanges. No sale ninguno surcoreano...



Es correcto keinur.

De todos modos la diferencia no es tan grande y ya te los dan sumados.

Si quieres sumar "a mano" las diferentes monedas lo tienes en este otro sitio:

Bitcoin and altcoin 24 hour volume - WorldCoinIndex.com


*EDITO PARA ACLARAR:*

Si "sumas a mano" los datos de *worldcoinindex* ten en cuenta que ellos no diferencian los famosos _"exchanges sin comisión"_ y aquellos que _"no admiten transferencias internacionales"_ y, deberías saber cuales son y descontarlos.

Si lo haces, la diferencia entre el dato con *bitcoinity.org* (que no toma en cuenta los exchanges que NO PERMITEN TRANSFERENCIAS INTERNACIONALES y los que NO COBRAN COMISION) no es tan grande.


----------



## Merlin (25 May 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *Subiendo un 8% diario. Y estamos hablando de algo que no sirve para nada, ni tiene ninguna garantía de su existencia misma, ni existe para la economía real.
> 
> Y aquí nadie vende: no por que no quieran, si no porque no pueden, ni tiene a quién. Pero eso no se dice, que es un secreto.
> 
> ...



Kuesko, ayer terminó Consensus, una conferencia sobre criptomonedas celebrada en Nueva York. Invierte 5 minutos en ver quienes fueron los 3 días y te darás cuenta que no es ninguna estafa.

Mira: Consensus 2017 - Agenda - CoinDesk


----------



## Nico (25 May 2017)

Para los muy jóvenes (o viejos que no se dedican a esto) no estaría de más mostrar un gráfico del NASDAQ para que entiendan y conozcan lo que se dio en llamar "el estallido de las puntos com".

Aquí lo tienen:







Como pueden ver desde 1997 a 1999 el NASDAQ se multiplicó por 5 (500%). Eso era una bestialidad.

Luego, en un año y medio "volvió" a donde había empezado y recién volvió a alcanzar esos picos 17 años después (en 2015).

_- El "estallido de las punto com" será equivalente a la caída de MtGox en el caso de las cripto ?

- O, todavía no hemos visto el "estallido de las criptos" ?_

Lo que pueden tener por cierto es que los mercados pueden ser exóticos, delirantes y exuberantes (incluso por MUCHO TIEMPO) pero, en algún punto se equilibran.

Dato:



> En el periodo comprendido entre el año *2000 y el 2003*, *desaparecieron 4.854 compañías de Internet*, ya por haberse fusionado con otras o por quiebra.



Aquí en el mundo de las 'criptos' parece que todo se da en cámara rápida y, se sube en 7 meses -y se baja más o menos en el mismo plazo-.

El tema es "acertar" dónde empieza la bajada porque, el que se descuelga muy temprano sufre al ver que la subida sigue y sigue y sigue... pero el que espera hasta el final... puf!, también suele llorar. 

Prudencia, inteligencia, sagacidad y madurez para realizar las ganancias. Fácil de decir, difícil de hacer.

Se aprende a los golpes y perdiendo dinero.


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (25 May 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Ahora mismo estoy echándole unas horillas al día a un nuevo foro usando *Ruby on Rails* en el back y *Ember.js* en el front.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Este año, dices, con la cantidad de dinero que estás amasando no te va a quedar tiempo para disfrutarlo, y además quieres montar un foro....

Eres un crack, Blue. En todo caso, sea lo que sea, que se pueda acceder por Tapatalk, porfa.

PD. ¿Volverán los buenos tiempos del hilo? Esperemos que sí, creo que sólo falta Mojon, aunque con la capitalización de BTC por debajo del 50% quizá venga "reconvertido"



Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## asilei (25 May 2017)

Nico dijo:


> *Asilei:*
> 
> Te comento esto como información para tu mejor análisis.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la explicación, pienso que todo el mundo ya lo tenía claro, pero nunca está de más recalcarlo. Tampoco sobra considerar que los que cambian bitcoins por chispicoins tienen la opción de cambiarlos por "dinero" sin embargo prefieren "chispis", ahora bien coincido contigo que éstos movimientos no se reflejan en la tasa de cambio BTC/Dinero, se reflejan en la tasa BTC/Chispi.


----------



## Geldschrank (25 May 2017)

Y llegó la esperada corrección. A ver como rebota.


----------



## elfísico (25 May 2017)

Llego oa correccion :fiufiu:
Bitcoin Is Crashing | Zero Hedge

Habra que esperar ......


----------



## dunlop (25 May 2017)

Tal como se dijo



> 09-mar-2017, 20:23
> Vienen bastantes tiempos de ATH durante este año, pero también *con caidas de 500$*



Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - *Tema mítico* : Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (X) - To the MOON!!!!

Ha caido en BTC-e de los 2737$ a los 2233$, 500 $ y ese será el panorama hasta fin de año, con cada caida de estas caracteristicas la subida será más fuerte y más rápida


----------



## asilei (25 May 2017)

Con los spreads tan grandes entre los exchanges la volatibilidad es altisima, ha sido tocar los 3000$ en cex.io y ha caido hasta 2600$. (en el resto de exchanges ha caido de 2700$ a 2300$ aprox)

Bitcoin price last 24h - minute


----------



## psiloman (25 May 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham intenta ser neutral . Sus 2,1 miserables bitcoins le impiden cebarse con el criptotulipan porque uno puede ser cinico ...pero no tanto .
> Pero llega un momento en la vida en que hay que ser altruista y ayudar al projimo por eso de los THANKS ...ahhh y la salvacion eterna
> El clapham avisa : comprad bictoins
> Pero " solo " cuando hayais comprado todo lo demas ( finca , comida , utiles de labranza , armas , municion , oro , plata , antibioticos ...etc )
> ...



Yo te doy el thanks, tranquilo. Tengo 7000 m2 de tierra de regadío. Para una familia voy sobrado si se pone la cosa fea. Tengo conocimientos de cultivo suficientes.

En dos años no tengo ninguna deuda ni voy a adquirir más en el futuro. Me falta algo de plomo y plata, únicamente. Con monedas de plata y una máquina de 400 euros para hacer plata coloidal ya tengo los antibióticos.

En este contexto me metí en las criptomonedas, incluyendo bitcoin, y estoy contento por ahora, no me va mal.

Un saludo.


----------



## Kuesko (25 May 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham intenta ser neutral . Sus 2,1 miserables bitcoins le impiden cebarse con el criptotulipan porque uno puede ser cinico ...pero no tanto .
> Pero llega un momento en la vida en que hay que ser altruista y ayudar al projimo por eso de los THANKS ...ahhh y la salvacion eterna
> El clapham avisa : comprad bictoins
> Pero " solo " cuando hayais comprado todo lo demas ( finca , comida , utiles de labranza , armas , municion , oro , plata , antibioticos ...etc )
> ...



Muy bien explicado. 

Mis thaks.


----------



## psiloman (25 May 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> Muy bien explicado.
> 
> Mis thaks.



Si le das thanks, te vas a su post y se las das de verdad, no sólo de boquilla. Lo digo de buen rollo eh...


----------



## raultaboraz (25 May 2017)

dunlop dijo:


> Tarjeta prepago o localbitcoins, todos los exchangers piden hasta el DNI, BTC es anónimo otro tema son donde los compras o vendes
> 
> En el foro bitcointalk hay gente que te vende BTC's con prepago, eso si, preparate por una comisión del 10 o 15%, los localbitcoisn te pueden vender al precio que les de la gana.
> 
> ...



al final 6% en un cajero físico en Barcelona... 

Lo que los exchanges online llevo más de 24 horas enviando verificaciones y no me hacen ni caso, supongo que estarán a tope de trabajo con los pardillos que nos hemos apuntado al carro en los últimos días.

En localbitcoins más de lo mismo, la gente ni contesta (creo que los dealers que hay prefieren no vender)

Ha sido curiosa la situación de hoy nervioso intentando comprar mientras el marcador BTC iba subiendo cada rato, ahora parece que se ha calmado un poco (e incluso bajado). Emocionante por lo menos, no se que va a pasar en los próximos días.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (25 May 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham intenta ser neutral . Sus 2,1 miserables bitcoins le impiden cebarse con el criptotulipan porque uno puede ser cinico ...pero no tanto .
> Pero llega un momento en la vida en que hay que ser altruista y ayudar al projimo por eso de los THANKS ...ahhh y la salvacion eterna
> El clapham avisa : comprad bictoins
> Pero " solo " cuando hayais comprado todo lo demas ( finca , comida , utiles de labranza , armas , municion , oro , plata , antibioticos ...etc )
> ...



Eres un jodido genio.


----------



## asilei (25 May 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham intenta ser neutral . Sus 2,1 miserables bitcoins le impiden cebarse con el criptotulipan porque uno puede ser cinico ...pero no tanto .
> ...
> El bitcoin es una estafa ponzi como un pino .
> El clapham argumenta . Desde el 2008 el dinero electronico fiat creado es de trillones y trillones de dolares al cambio . Solo el 3 % del dinero circulante es papel . El resto son bits . Y a la hora del cuajo lo primero que haran sera cortar todo tipo de transaccion electronica y poner el cartel de solo cash y quien tiene cash ? NADIE , solo el clapham y alguien mas .
> ...



Te doy thanks por opinar "desde dentro" y destacar los peligros de bitcoin que se deben tener claros, para mi el principal el volumen, con pocos bitcoins se tumba el valor rápidamente, los BC puede que tengan criptos, y está claro que Hacienda está afilando las garras para cazar las revalorizaciones.

Lo que no te compro es el Ponzi, Bitcoin NO es un ponzi y no lo puede ser por definición. Bitcoin no da rendimientos, en bitcoin no existe inflación ni intereses, por lo tanto no se puede dar la caracterísrtica principal del Ponzi, distribuir las entradas entre los tenedores con promesas de rentabilidades aseguradas. En una compra/venda bitcoin se cambia Fiat por cripto y a la inversa. No hay rentabilidades, existe mercado de cambio cada vez mas diversificado.

Otro peligro que no mencionas son los exchanges, mantener una cuenta en un exchange para tradear NO es tener un wallet en la Blockchain, es tener una cuenta en ese exchange y por lo tanto dependes de és, si cierra el chiringuito bye bye. Por eso los exchanges deben ser siempre sitios de paso.


----------



## orbeo (25 May 2017)

Siento duplicar mensaje, pero esto lo puse en el de las trollcoins, a ver si en este alguien me hecha un cable:

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar

He descargado Electrum en el PC, con su contraseña y la semilla a buen recaudo.

Me interesa ver el saldo desde el móvil, he instalado la app de Electrum desde el market de Android

Selecciono la tercera opción "Watch Bitcoin addresses"
Con la cámara copio el código QR que me da Electrum desde el PC, seleccionando "Cartera" > "Llave pública maestra"

El código sale en la parte blanca de Electrum en el móvil, pero el botón de "Next" sigue sombreado, no puedo continuar a partir de aquí.

Soy subnormal?
Estoy haciendo algo que no debo?
Ayuda please


----------



## ninfireblade (26 May 2017)

"Si alguien vende 5000 bitcoins , el precio cae 400 $"

Es cierto, pero:

- El que tiene 5k bitcoins no es tonto. Si quiere sacarle el maximo beneficio posible no los venderá de golpe, lo hará poco a poco mientras la cotizacion sigue subiendo.

- Si lo hace de golpe para bajar el precio intencionadamente, los que los compren le darán las gracias. Lo único que conseguirá será retrasar la subida un tiempo. Además después de esa venta los bitcoins estarán mas distribuidos, mejor 5k personas con 1 bitcoin cada uno que una sola persona con 5k bitcoins.


----------



## lisipo (26 May 2017)

la bajada is comming


----------



## Cui Bono (26 May 2017)

Eres un rato gañán. 

El sistema monetario es FIAT, basado en la creación de dinero-deuda. 
Siguiendo tu razonamiento huevofritístico, nadie te vendería bienes y servicios, pues "me los vas a pagar con dinero que sale de la nada, con humo, del BCE". 

Se puede crear crédito con una moneda deflacionaria como el bitcoin. El crédito es la base del impulso de la actividad y de la circulación del dinero y de bienes y servicios intercambiados por éste. 

El crédito dentro de los circuitos de bitcoin se crearía mediante mecanismos de software que permitirían que gentes anónimas prestaran a otros de una forma segura, con retorno de la inversión al estar ese retorno ligado a la consecución de objetivos, con testigos imparciales. 

En tanto que la creación de nueva masa monetaria no es condición necesaria y en tanto que la creación de crédito no tiene por qué estar ligada a la creación de nuevo dinero, el bitcoin es viable como base de una economía, aunque no sustituya a lo actual 1 a 1, ni falta que hace.


----------



## asilei (26 May 2017)

Por fin! Un debate de altura más allá de una guerra de yolovalgo.

Como se monta una estructura financiera con bitcoin de base? Prestamos, intereses, depósitos, garantias, etc...

La primera idea es hacer smart-contracts para ñrestar bitcoins con un interes o comision. Pero bitcoin no es inflacionario, de donde sacas la referencia del precio del dinero? De donde sacas ños bitcoins para pagar el interés? Es jodido.

Otra alternativa es usar bitcoin como garantia del préstamo pero éste se genera mediante otra cripto que si sea inflacionaria, para consumo cashcoin o para inversion capcoin. Cada una con su masa diferente y su cotizacion diferente. Pero seguimos, cuando se libera la garantia? Cuando se van destruyendo las criptos generadas por el préstamo? La garantia está bloqueada o puede oscilar según el capital pendiente de devolver?

Un monton de temas para resolver.


----------



## Alxemi (26 May 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Al lado de 16 millones de bitcoins , 1000 bitcoins podria ser nada .
> Sin embargo esa es la cantidad de bitcoins que hay que vender para que el precio caiga 80$ . Si alguien vende 5000 bitcoins , el precio cae 400 $
> Menos del 1 % de la masa bitcoin puede hacer colapsar el precio del bitcoin en menos de 1 hora y cualquiera que vea la television cubana sabe que todos los Bancos Centrales tienen cientos de miles de bitcoins en custodia
> Por tanto , si el bitcoin vale 2000 , 3000 o 5000 es porque nadie vende a la espera de una mayor revalorizacion .



Va a ser que no, anda, mirate un poco el mercado porque estás verde verde.

---------- Post added 26-may-2017 at 10:58 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Siento duplicar mensaje, pero esto lo puse en el de las trollcoins, a ver si en este alguien me hecha un cable:
> 
> A ver si alguien me puede ayudar
> 
> ...



Yo no te puedo ayudar, nunca he usado Electrum; te recomiendo que busques ayuda en los foros\slack\reddit\loquesea específico de Electrum, te podrán ayudar mejor que aquí.

---------- Post added 26-may-2017 at 11:01 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> A ver ...no mateis al mensajero .
> Una moneda , Si o Si tiene , repito tiene que ser inflacionaria . El bitcoin jamas sera una moneda ( que sea otra cosa es discutible y a ello iremos ) pero como moneda tiene cero , repito cero chance .
> El oro puede ( y de hecho ha sido ) moneda porque es inflacionario .
> Cada ano se mina un 2 % mas de oro , por tanto , el aumento de la masa monetaria es constante .
> ...



Vaya comparaciones haces. Osea que si compras btc electronicamente estás fichado pero si compras plata en mano no. Joder pues claro. dime ahora cual es la diferencia entre comprar ambas cosas en mano.

El bitcoin no es anónimo ni lo ha pretendido nunca. Es pseudónimo, que es otra cosa. Si quieres anonímato hay otras coins con menos mercado pero mejores cualidades en ese sentido.

---------- Post added 26-may-2017 at 11:04 ----------

En otro orden de cosas: mercado, estamos teniendo correcciones de cirujano. Casi parecería estar hecho aposta por alguien que quiere controlar un burujon pero mantener la tendencia. De hecho para mi gusto la bajada de ayer se está recuperando demasiado rápido, yo creo que habría sido mas sano quedarnos laterales al menos una semana.

---------- Post added 26-may-2017 at 11:07 ----------




asilei dijo:


> Por fin! Un debate de altura más allá de una guerra de yolovalgo.
> 
> Como se monta una estructura financiera con bitcoin de base? Prestamos, intereses, depósitos, garantias, etc...
> 
> ...



Por lo pronto si vives en Madrid tienes la suerte de poder consultar a esta gente:

Abogados Bitcoin y otras criptomonedas | Abanlex


----------



## orbeo (26 May 2017)

[/COLOR]

Yo no te puedo ayudar, nunca he usado Electrum; te recomiendo que busques ayuda en los foros\slack\reddit\loquesea específico de Electrum, te podrán ayudar mejor que aquí.


Ok gracias, miraré allí

De todas formas, me da igual usar ese u otro. Lo que pasa que quiero cambiar de Coinomi a otro, algún wallet como recomendación?


----------



## Alxemi (26 May 2017)

Coinbase Suffers Outages Amid Bitcoin Surge | Fortune.com


----------



## Cui Bono (26 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> En otro orden de cosas: mercado, estamos teniendo correcciones de cirujano. Casi parecería estar hecho aposta por alguien que quiere controlar un burujon pero mantener la tendencia. De hecho para mi gusto la bajada de ayer se está recuperando demasiado rápido, yo creo que habría sido mas sano quedarnos laterales al menos una semana.




Sigue perfectamente la curva de promedio de -100 hrs. 
No se porqué (no soy chartista), pero yo sabía que iba a rebotar sin cruzar. 
Es ésta:
Bitcoincharts | Charts

Fíjate en como se respeta en el pasado, como soporte y como techo y como cuando se atraviesa el pico de bajada es pronunciado.

---------- Post added 26-may-2017 at 13:51 ----------




asilei dijo:


> Por fin! Un debate de altura más allá de una guerra de yolovalgo.
> 
> Como se monta una estructura financiera con bitcoin de base? Prestamos, intereses, depósitos, garantias, etc...



Pues como se hacía antaño, siglos ha, o tienes o no tienes BTC. Luego se tira de contratos legales o smarts y si hay lío, que decida el juez. 

Siendo como es, trazable cada transacción y cada BTC, los jueces lo van a tener más fácil que ahora. 



> La primera idea es hacer smart-contracts para ñrestar bitcoins con un interes o comision. Pero bitcoin no es inflacionario, de donde sacas la referencia del precio del dinero? De donde sacas ños bitcoins para pagar el interés? Es jodido.



No es jodido. Me prestas 20000€-Mayo17 y te doy (20000€ + 500€)-Junio18 asociado a un derivado como seguro de cambio, a lo que toque en esa fecha se hace el trato. Y si no es con euros, es con litros de vino, pero si hay voluntad y confianza, hay operación. 



> Otra alternativa es usar bitcoin como garantia del préstamo pero éste se genera mediante otra cripto que si sea inflacionaria, para consumo cashcoin o para inversion capcoin. Cada una con su masa diferente y su cotizacion diferente. Pero seguimos, cuando se libera la garantia? Cuando se van destruyendo las criptos generadas por el préstamo? La garantia está bloqueada o puede oscilar según el capital pendiente de devolver?
> 
> Un monton de temas para resolver.



Estás anclado en el concepto de que devolver el préstamo es destruir la masa de dinero FIAT creada antes para ese fin. Te crees que una moneda debe estar centralizada, con un agente decidiendo la facilidad de crédito, creando unidades de la nada en base a su posterior destrucción y que eso es bueno y "estimula la economía". Eso no es más que una aberración. Más te vale que te unas a los minarquistas o a los hamijos anarcocapitalistas, o vas a sufrir en una economía centrada en btc. 

Si yo te tengo que hacer una línea de media tensión en tu finca porque quieres regar una nueva zona de almendros y necesitas energía eléctrica para las bombas de riego me vas a tener que pagar con tus reservas de BTC, con las reservas de tus familiares que te fíen o vender a alguien la cosecha en cuestión u otras cosechas de tu propiedad. O quizás has de ligar propiedades (su pérdida), si los prestamistas así lo estiman. Es decir, tienes que ser solvente, como lo tienes que ser igualmente si tienes que pedir euros en un banco. 

La cosa cambia cuando ya tienes los btcs asignados a la obra. Por medio de unos smart-contracts yo voy (estoy siendo creativo, ojo, es todo inventado) expandiendo esa solvencia al que vende los trafos, al que vende los conductores, al que vende las torres de celosía (que a su vez puede expandir esos btcs de contrato al que le hace el galvanizado), etc.. de manera que ninguno de los agentes tiene que acudir a un banco, porque la solvencia existe y los btcs están ligados a la operación y son reales. 

De esta manera, la circulación se expande, pero no por la creación de masa monetaria hipotecaria, sino por la existencia de una cadena de confianza y unos contratos informáticos y legales que empieza por la existencia inicial de una decisión de hacer la operación y la consecución de los btcs necesarios. No btc, no party, pero luego todo iría rodado.


----------



## Merlin (26 May 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> De todas formas, me da igual usar ese u otro. Lo que pasa que quiero cambiar de Coinomi a otro, algún wallet como recomendación?



Aquí tienes muchos donde elegir: Bad Request


----------



## orbeo (26 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Aquí tienes muchos donde elegir: Bad Request



Gracias hombre, voy a pegarle un vistazo


----------



## orbeo (26 May 2017)

Joder que pajas mentales.

Os acordáis del pardillo aquel que abrió un hilo en Rankia que había metido todos sus ahorros en Gowex justo antes del descalabro? EL MUY SUBNORMAL (por invertir todos sus ahorros a una carta)

Anda que no hubo gente que ganó pasta a espuertas por el camino. Que mas dará si el btc es el nuevo mesías, el apocalípsis, un nuevo paradigma o la madre que la parió.

No todo el mundo aspira a pegar el pelotazo y hacerse mil millonario con esto, cuando los telediarios y los debates estén día si día también con el tema, cuando el retarded del vecino te diga que a comprado btc a 10.000, cuando uno le venga la inspiración que hasta aquí hemos llegado, caja y a tomar x culo. Que luego el btc sea lo que quiera, un pufo o una maravilla.

Y claro, te puedes equivocar y quedar pillado. PUES PARA ESO SE INVIERTE LO QUE SE ESTE DISPUESTO A PERDER.

Los que entraron con el btc a 100€, pues olé x ellos. Los que no, pues mira, menos da una piedra (y los depósitos/fondos/mierdas varias).


----------



## BlueArrow (26 May 2017)

Evidentemente todo puede petar. Si llega el Mad Max nos importa poco Bitcoin, los euros, los dólares y las acciones de Apple. Pero hoy por hoy, el que siga criticando Bitcoin diciendo que es humo o que los bobiernos lo van a prohibir... es carne de cañón, objeto de risión, troll o pardillo desinformado viviendo en su pompa de ignorancia.

Si uno permanece atento a la realidad, informado y objetivo, se da cuenta de que cada día que pasa es más difícil que Bitcoin fracase.

Me pregunto qué pensarán de Nico, clapham2, El_anarquistamualdina, Kuesko y demás payasos aquellos que, a causa de confiar en sus comentarios y opiniones decidieron no comprar y con ello han renunciado a ver cómo su dinero se multiplica.

Hace unos meses, a cuento de comentarios de newbies que decían haber perdido el tren y no tener medios para entrar, recomendé, como posibilidad, asumir el riesgo de pedir un préstamo y cambiar la pasta a Bitcoin. ¿Lo habrá hecho alguien? al menos habrían duplicado su inversión, devuelto el préstamo y se habrían embolsado la cantidad que pidieron prestada menos impuestos (en el caso de convertilo nuevamente a FIAT).

Personalmente pongo mi mano en el fuego afirmando que Bitcoin llegará en algún momento a 10.000 USD, y creo que es una predicción conservadora. Puede que el precio vuelva a caer, pero es casi seguro que se multiplicará x5 en algún momento no muy lejano.

Esa es mi apuesta. A ver quien gana. Pero tened en cuenta que se están rifando mega-owneds y algunos en este hilo tienen muchas papeletas para llevarse el premio.


----------



## BlueArrow (26 May 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Que tonteria ...
> Mintras la gente compraba bitcoins a 100$ , 300$ , 450$ y los guardaba en un wallet el clapham compraba fincas , chevys , metales , obras de arte ...
> Es el coste de oportunidad , estupido .
> El chevy hace un ano que ya ha sido amortizado .
> ...



Lo suyo no es invertir en oro, plata, comida ni en armas, sino en rabillos de boina.


----------



## digipl (26 May 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Que tonteria ...
> Mintras la gente compraba bitcoins a 100$ , 300$ , 450$ y los guardaba en un wallet el clapham compraba fincas , chevys , metales , *obras de arte* ...



Para arrojarselas al asaltante cuando llegue el Mad Max supongo.

Las pastillas, claphman, las pastillas......


----------



## orbeo (26 May 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Reserva estrategica de jabon , pasta dental , etc ...para 5 anos . semillas , tanques de agua , generadores de electricidad , listado de herreros , biblioteca de supervivencia y pacotilla ( mas de 100 toallas , decenas y decenas de prendas de ropa interior , botas , vaqueros , camisetas , eso es " REAL MONEY " ...
> Era " eso " o...el bitcoin .



Perdón, no quisiera meterme en discusiones ajenas pero al leer esto no he podido evitarlo.

Una cosa es que a estas alturas alguien meta todos los ahorros en btc, lo cual es una imbecilidad.

Pero tener materia prima para montar un badulake no creo que se pueda comparar con hacer una inversión, desde el punto de vista bolsa/btc/fondos, etc...

No se yo si tener reservas de jabón y un listado de herreros le va a resolver la vida, que si es así, pues me alegro de todas formas.


----------



## itaka (26 May 2017)

El btc es una apuesta segura para todos los que no quieran que su dinero pierda valor, cualquier ciudadano que vive en un país con inflacción elevada (argentina, venzuela, etc...) si es un poco agíl cambiara su moneda por btc, y eso son millones de personas en el mundo. 

además también el hecho que una persona consiga que el fruto de trabajo no se lo coma la inflación a lo largo de los años y que pueda llevarse su dinero a cualquier parte del mundo libremente. hace muy atractivo el btc. 

que si que hay más criptomoendas etc... pero sin duda el btc ahora mismo por capitalización, es el más seguro. 

otra cosa que viendo como está el mundo y cualquier día te montan un primavera en Argelia, España, etc... tener unos cuantos btc para salir pitando con los ahorros bien a salvo y poder empezar otra vida con seguridad en otra parte del mundo no es ninguna tontería. Imaginad la cantidad de pequeños empresarios que han perdido todo en Siria. 

Mantener una parte de los ahorros en btc seguramente será un opción cada vez más extendida

no sabemos cual es el valor máximo que puede llegar, 10.000 no parece una locura, dentro de unos años.


----------



## orbeo (26 May 2017)

El que quiera entrar todavía en btc que entre ahora o que calle para siempre.
BTC en picado


----------



## Geldschrank (26 May 2017)

Creéis que va a bajar más o ya ha corregido del todo??


----------



## Edu.R (26 May 2017)

Bueno, la corrección prevista y esperada.

Estan bajando todas las crypto salvo una, quiero decir... que esto va por semanas.


----------



## Lord Vader (26 May 2017)

*cualquiera que vea la television cubana sabe que todos los Bancos Centrales tienen cientos de miles de bitcoins en custodia* 

Afirmaciones extraordinarias, requieren pruebas extraordinarias.


----------



## luckymixes (26 May 2017)

No entiendo nada de nada jaja.. Cuando todo eran problemas, subidon sin freno, y ahora que por fin hay futuro,se produce la correccion que hace 3 meses pedía a gritos...

De verdad estaba descontado el acuerdo pro Segwit? O es que ni siquiera importaba?
Estos bitcoineros estan locos jajaja.
Buy the Dip!


----------



## orbeo (26 May 2017)

Es el btc la nueva trollcoin?

---------- Post added 26-may-2017 at 20:59 ----------

Bitcoins de oferta oiga!


----------



## endemoniado (26 May 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> El que quiera entrar todavía en btc que entre ahora o que calle para siempre.
> BTC en picado



Claro, claro, la peña te va a regalar su dinero por la cara. No hagáis caso, el soporte fuerte está mucho más abajo.


----------



## vpsn (26 May 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Que tonteria ...
> Mintras la gente compraba bitcoins a 100$ , 300$ , 450$ y los guardaba en un wallet el clapham compraba fincas , chevys , metales , obras de arte ...
> Es el coste de oportunidad , estupido .
> El chevy hace un ano que ya ha sido amortizado .
> ...



me da que el clapham es un poco fantasma no?


----------



## Kuesko (26 May 2017)

Esperemos que todo quede en un susto.


----------



## Blink (26 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Está haciendo un suelo muy bonito en 2200$. Si no los pierde seguimos la fiesta.








ienso: :fiufiu:


----------



## Kuesko (26 May 2017)

No es por alarmar, pero esto no pinta nada bien.

...nada bien...:no::no:


----------



## Registrador (26 May 2017)

Va a corregir hasta los 1.500 y luego otra vez para arriba.


----------



## dunlop (26 May 2017)

Voy despidiendo los 2000$ para este fin de semana

HODLEAD y los que no habeis entrado esperad unos días


----------



## Nico (26 May 2017)

Qué gracioso que es el desgraciado !! :XX::XX::XX:

Tu descripción del colapso es un poema. Ni bien pueda te lo robo para colocarlo en otro foro y decir que se me ocurrió a mi.  (broma, los méritos a quien los mereces).

Cómo me has hecho reír.


----------



## Kuesko (26 May 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Va a corregir hasta los 1.500 y luego otra vez para arriba.




Ojalá aciertes.... por el bien de muchos...
no sé yo, no sé...

¿Es verdad que cuando quieras puedes vender ipso facto?


----------



## dunlop (26 May 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> No es por alarmar, pero esto no pinta nada bien.
> 
> ...nada bien...:no::no:



Bah, todo aquel que vivió lo de 2013 sabe que esto acaba sucediendo, son crashes sanos, así más gente que ahoídasra no queria entrar puede que se atrevan a ver una bajada.

Lo que realmente alarmó fué esa subida tan bestia

Por ahora ya ha caido 700$ y creo que ha de bajar mas de 1100$ en total, o sea quedarse por los 1700$ para pumpear (aunque tengo la sensación de que puede caer más de los 1700$ este mes).

Pero claro es mi visión personal, dumpeo y después en JULIO puede que haya recuperado

---------- Post added 26-may-2017 at 20:30 ----------




Registrador dijo:


> Va a corregir hasta los 1.500 y luego otra vez para arriba.



No te habia leido y vemos que hemos coincidido


----------



## Blink (26 May 2017)

Si alguien le echa un vistazo al grafico... Cambio BTC USD | Bitcoin Dólar estadounidense - Investing.com

De 2230 a 2165€ con "sólo" 654BTC negociados? Casi un 3% de bajada sólo con eso? )


----------



## Kuesko (26 May 2017)

Viendo la rapidez de la caída da miedo.

Qué barbaridad. 

Todavía es pronto para alarmarse, pero no descartaría lo peor.


----------



## Geldschrank (26 May 2017)

Tengo el culo pelao ya de sustos, no me afecta.

Si baja, compraré más y listo.


----------



## Registrador (26 May 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> Ojalá aciertes.... por el bien de muchos...
> no sé yo, no sé...
> 
> ¿Es verdad que cuando quieras puedes vender ipso facto?



Puedo vender cuando me de la gana pero hasta que no llegue a 10.000 ni me lo planteo.

Deberías de dejar de dar el coñazo. Aquí somos todos adultos y si el BTC baja a 0 no pasa NADA.

No quieres comprar BTC, perfecto, pero deja que los demas utilicemos nuestro dinero como nos nos salga de las pelotas.


----------



## luckymixes (26 May 2017)

Jajaj los FUDsters on fire. De momento sigue un 120% arriba desde abril.
P.D: lo del acuerdo tiene pinta de que aún va a dar por c# un rato..


----------



## Kuesko (26 May 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Puedo vender cuando me de la gana pero hasta que no llegue a 10.000 ni me lo planteo.
> 
> Deberías de dejar de dar el coñazo. Aquí somos todos adultos y si el BTC baja a 0 no pasa NADA.
> 
> No quieres comprar BTC, perfecto, pero deja que los demas utilicemos nuestro dinero como nos de la gana.



Faltaría más. 

Soy un forero de lo más liberal, no me meto en lo que la gente haga con su dinero.

Pero siempre desde el respeto creo que podré dar un buen consejo y más en un momento de auténtico peligro de desplome como este....


----------



## Nico (26 May 2017)

itaka dijo:


> El btc *es una apuesta segura* para todos los que no quieran que su dinero pierda valor, cualquier ciudadano que vive en un país con inflacción elevada (argentina, venzuela, etc...) si es un poco agíl cambiara su moneda por btc, y eso son millones de personas en el mundo.



::

Almita buena. En Venezuela que es el caos personificado en el mes que más bitcoins se vendieron fueron *CUATRO (4)* -lo tratamos en el foro porque era una "crecimiento" del 200% sobre los valores anteriores-.

Si quieres proteger tu dinero en Iberoamérica la tienen clara... usan DOLARES.

Obvio que cuesta explicarle a los "grandesh inversoresh" de 500 euros que una familia, antes de meter sus 200.000 dólares de resguardo en bitcoins... los deja en dólares.

Imagínate la cara si entraste a $ 2500 (y ni hablar $ 2700) y ahora le tienes que explicar a tu padre que "viene la corrección" y que te acabas de fumar "digitalmente" el 30-40% de su patrimonio por poner el dinero de la familia "en bitcoins".

No.

Esto es un mundo para *especuladores DE VERDAD* (que pueden poner MUCHO dinero pero siguen la inversión al segundo) o para *UNA PRUEBA DE GUSTO* (meter 1000 o 2000 euros).

Y, desde ya, es motivo de gusto y alegría para cualquier 'early adopter' pero, es muy difícil saber cuándo eres 'early adopter' y cuándo 'el último pardillo al que le sacan el dinero'.

Como bien cuentan los compañeros esa decisión fue complicada a $ 10, $ 100, $ 500 o $ 1000... y lo sigue siendo a $ 2000.

- Quienes tienen una fe ciega en el asunto imagina esto a $ 100.000.
- Quienes tienen que manejar PROLIJAMENTE un patrimonio (de verdad, no hablo de 2000 euros) y no son especuladores profesionales, realmente no pueden meterse en algo que pasa de $ 500 a $ 2500 (y aplaudes) y luego baja a $ 1800 (y lloras si entraste mal).

Lo que está claro es que los proyectos vinculados a la tecnología blockchain *han llegado para quedarse*. Lo que NO ESTA CLARO es *el punto de equilibrio de este mercado* -y puse un análisis sobre las punto com unas páginas atrás por si quieres leerlo-.

*(*) ACLARACION:* Por si algún débil mental entiende de lo escrito que digo que el Bitcoin va a bajar, que VUELVA A LEERLO. Digo que es un mercado incierto, altamente especulativo y, para hacer pruebas o diversiones o para ser especulador profesional ES MAGNIFICO pero como "resguardo" de los activos que tengas es un suicidio.


----------



## Registrador (26 May 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> Faltaría más.
> 
> Soy un forero de lo más liberal, no me meto en lo que la gente haga con su dinero.
> 
> Pero siempre desde el respeto creo que podré dar un buen consejo y más en un momento de auténtico peligro de desplome como este....



Hala venga al ignore, troll.


----------



## orbeo (26 May 2017)

Ale para arriba otra vez!!


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 May 2017)

No os alarméis, la subida tan brutal de estas últimas semanas no era sana y obviamente está corrigiendo. Yo también pienso que bajará a los 1.500 $ y ahí se estabilizará.


----------



## orbeo (26 May 2017)

Ojo que se pueden contratar fondos que invierten en BTC desde Renta 4, fácil y para toda la familia


----------



## Digamelon (27 May 2017)

Vamos a morir cienes de veces y encima nos derroeran hasta los huesos...


----------



## ninfireblade (27 May 2017)

Madre mia la de pirados que hay por aqui. Y luego los raros somos los que tenemos bitcoins...


----------



## Nico (27 May 2017)

Como Clapham o Jesamine yo le apunto más a esas prevenciones (tierra, bienes canjeables, zonas defendibles, alimentos, agua, etc.)

Pero, no es lo mismo tomar decisiones en el último tercio de la vida a tomarlas en el primero. Hasta los 30-35 años puedes arriesgar, salvo que hayas heredado tienes que hacer tu patrimonio, etc.

En el segundo tercio se supone que si has dio lo suficientemente bueno has hecho un patrimonio importante y puedes dedicarte a protegerlo.

El último tercio de la vida es para descansar y mirar con calma las nuevas olas que llegan repitiendo el camino que uno mismo vivió.

Además, antes estaba más preocupado por un eventual "crash" pero ahora con los datos que disponemos creo que el problema se ha estirado para el 2035 o por allí... aún en una espiral de crisis y pérdida de oportunidades para los más jóvenes, los mayores debidamente invertidos disfrutarán unos buenos 15-20 años de tranquilidad.

Eso si, lo que plantea Clapham como "riesgo europeo" por las presiones migratorias africanas o de medio oriente creo que es un riesgo REAL en el horizonte. Si es para el 2025, el 2035 o el 2045 no lo sé pero, casi que se puede sentir el olor a conflicto a poco que te detengas a pensarlo.


----------



## remonster (27 May 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Evidentemente todo puede petar. Si llega el Mad Max nos importa poco Bitcoin, los euros, los dólares y las acciones de Apple. Pero hoy por hoy, el que siga criticando Bitcoin diciendo que es humo o que los bobiernos lo van a prohibir... es carne de cañón, objeto de risión, troll o pardillo desinformado viviendo en su pompa de ignorancia.
> 
> Si uno permanece atento a la realidad, informado y objetivo, se da cuenta de que cada día que pasa es más difícil que Bitcoin fracase.
> 
> Me pregunto qué pensarán de Nico, clapham2, El_anarquistamualdina, Kuesko y demás payasos



Tio, te olvidas de reputón, el mayor loser del reino...

Huele a napalm en el campo de las shitcoins...en breve, cuando esté algo más carbonizado todo, voy a desempolvar 10 btc para barrer rastrojos


----------



## Edu.R (27 May 2017)

BTC vuelve al 50% de dominancia. :XX: :XX:

BTC baja, pero las alts más todavía.

¿Será que es fin de mes?


----------



## Eurocrack (27 May 2017)

Estará ya terminando la corrección? Porque quiero volver a meterle un poquito.


----------



## psiloman (27 May 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Tio, te olvidas de reputón, el mayor loser del reino...
> 
> Huele a napalm en el campo de las shitcoins...en breve, cuando esté algo más carbonizado todo, voy a desempolvar 10 btc para barrer rastrojos



Y ganarás 40 BTC con esos 10 antes de fin de año. Tú sabes moverte en este mundillo. Hazlo, yo lo haría.

Lo que está pasando en las Criptos ahora mismo ha pasado unas cuantas veces en bitcoin. No os riais los early de bitcoin de los altcoineros, os ha pasado esto y más a vosotros.

Bitcoin está aquí para quedarse, y probablemente llegará a 10000, pero que nadie olvide que ALGUNAS altcoins también están para quedarse. Y si bitcoin tiene delante un X5 o más, ALGUNAS altcoins de las que van a triunfar tienen por delante de un X10 a un X30. Y algunas un X50.

El truco es saber CUALES son las elegidas. En esa labor...a buscarse la vida cada uno. Una pista, mirad quién hay detrás de cada proyecto.

Y como aviso a navegantes, todo el mundo de la moneda digital puede quedar en 0.

Como poder puede, pero está tan claro que los que parten el bacalao en el mundo van a instaurar esto como medio de control, no de libertad, que eso no va a pasar. Esto va para adelante, y al sistema le importa poco si, mientras instaura las nuevas reglas de juego financieras digitales, cuatro gacelillas pillan cacho mientras.


----------



## remonster (27 May 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Y ganarás 40 BTC con esos 10 antes de fin de año. Tú sabes moverte en este mundillo. Hazlo, yo lo haría.
> 
> Lo que está pasando en las Criptos ahora mismo ha pasado unas cuantas veces en bitcoin. No os riais los early de bitcoin de los altcoineros, os ha pasado esto y más a vosotros.
> 
> ...



Que te hace pensar que la coin que remplazará al bitcoin ha sido creada? Cuando la vea ya metere gordo...ahora lo mejor es barrer rastrojos y pelar gacelas...creo que los early nunca hemos sido tan engreidos como los 4 novatos que habian ganado 4k en shitcoinland y se creian los mastertraders del universo. Hace unos años caian hostias por todos sitios, no solo en la cotizacion...exchanges hackeados, timos por todos sitios,...era el far far west...


----------



## vpsn (27 May 2017)

Yo cuando entre a 300 tb me comi una caida wapa wapa. Suerte que la mujer entiende de inversiones por su trabajo y me dijo, no lo saques. Ahora si baja a 1000 pues comprare otro


----------



## psiloman (27 May 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Que te hace pensar que la coin que remplazará al bitcoin ha sido creada? Cuando la vea ya metere gordo...ahora lo mejor es barrer rastrojos y pelar gacelas...creo que los early nunca hemos sido tan engreidos como los 4 novatos que habian ganado 4k en shitcoinland y se creian los mastertraders del universo. Hace unos años caian hostias por todos sitios, no solo en la cotizacion...exchanges hackeados, timos por todos sitios,...era el far far west...



Lo que dices no es excluyente con lo que digo, es posible que no esté creada aún esa moneda o monedas, y aún cuando salga, a bitcoin le quede una utilidad en ese entorno.

Yo soy un pequeño inversor en criptos, incluyendo bitcoin, por supuesto. No entiendo bien la división que hacen algunos entre bitcoin y todas las demás monedas. El bitcoin no va a estar solo, y no parece que le estuviera sentando mal la subida en todas las demás criptos.

Que sobran una gran parte de las Altcoins, eso está claro, o no aportan nada o no tienen ningún proyecto real detrás. Pero hay unos pocos proyectos interesantes, creo firmemente en ello. El tiempo dirá.

Un saludo Remonster, te he leído mucho y he aprendido mucho de ti.


----------



## remonster (27 May 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Lo que dices no es excluyente con lo que digo, es posible que no esté creada aún esa moneda o monedas, y aún cuando salga, a bitcoin le quede una utilidad en ese entorno.
> 
> Yo soy un pequeño inversor en criptos, incluyendo bitcoin, por supuesto. No entiendo bien la división que hacen algunos entre bitcoin y todas las demás monedas. El bitcoin no va a estar solo, y no parece que le estuviera sentando mal la subida en todas las demás criptos.
> 
> ...



Gracias por las buenas palabras.

Donde diferimos es que no creo que ninguna de las coins actuales pueda remplazar al bitcoin y por lo tanto su precio a largo plazo es cero. Que se puedan aprovechar para especular sin duda...pero no comprando cuando hay euforia...si no comprando cuando esté arrasado. Aqui tososs los shotcoineros andan metiendo pasta pensando que su coin preferida va a remplazar al bitcoin...yo sólo meto pensando que es shit y que se lo endosaré a los primaveras que vengan detrás...


----------



## sirpask (27 May 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Lo que dices no es excluyente con lo que digo, es posible que no esté creada aún esa moneda o monedas, y aún cuando salga, a bitcoin le quede una utilidad en ese entorno.
> 
> Yo soy un pequeño inversor en criptos, incluyendo bitcoin, por supuesto. No entiendo bien la división que hacen algunos entre bitcoin y todas las demás monedas. El bitcoin no va a estar solo, y no parece que le estuviera sentando mal la subida en todas las demás criptos.
> 
> ...



Criptomonedas publicas con la seguridad del Bitcoin no hay, ni nunca mas habrá.

Esa es la diferencia. Ether no es publica, mira las empresas que hay detras de ella. Bitcoin se construyó con cenizas ciberpunk.


----------



## Chortina Premium (27 May 2017)

Lo subo,.........


----------



## Don Meliton (27 May 2017)

Y ahora hace boing y se va a los 4000 euros.

Debeis tener el estomago empapelao con adamiantum los que jugais a la cosa esta.


----------



## Pirro (27 May 2017)

He estado estos últimos días siguiendo el hilo de especulación con altcoins sin intervenir y me sentí viejo, de vuelta de todo y habiendo vivido hace ya algunos años lo que muchos experimentaron por primera vez. 

El esquema es siempre el mismo, pump, euforia, gente por los foros haciendo proselitismo de su inversión, fardando de haber hecho un x10 y luego el inevitable dump por fases seguido de un lateral descendente mantenido durante semanas por gente que holdea a muerte a la espera de un nuevo pump que no llega hasta que Bitcoin corrige su precio y la gente manda a tomar por culo sus cryptocoñas 

Quién sea nuevo y tenga tiempo que mire como estaba el mercado de cryptos entre el otoño de 2013 y verano de 2014. Un escenario parecido, Bitcoin en máximos y muchísimos proyectos que iban a ser mejor que Bitcoin pumpeados a muerte. Mirad donde están ahora. 

Si algo he aprendido es que la EUFORIA es lo peor que te puede pasar su vas a especular. Nublado el sentido de la realidad. El verdadero especulador cimenta su imperio con frialdad y sobre lágrimas ajenas.


----------



## dunlop (27 May 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Si algo he aprendido es que la EUFORIA es lo peor que te puede pasar su vas a especular. Nublado el sentido de la realidad. El verdadero especulador cimenta su imperio con frialdad y sobre lágrimas ajenas.



Esto no es nada con lo que vendrá por Agosto 2017 (aprox), refiriéndome a las subidas, si esta semana ha habido un panic buy peor que 2013, eso que viene puede ser aún mucho peor, un 2013+estasemana*1000


----------



## Pirro (27 May 2017)

dunlop dijo:


> Esto no es nada con lo que vendrá por Agosto 2017 (aprox), refiriéndome a las subidas, si esta semana ha habido un panic buy peor que 2013, eso que viene puede ser aún mucho peor, un 2013+estasemana*1000



Afirmaciones extraordinarias requieren pruebas extraordinarias.


----------



## Alxemi (28 May 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Gracias por las buenas palabras.
> 
> Donde diferimos es que no creo que ninguna de las coins actuales pueda remplazar al bitcoin y por lo tanto su precio a largo plazo es cero. Que se puedan aprovechar para especular sin duda...pero no comprando cuando hay euforia...si no comprando cuando esté arrasado. Aqui tososs los shotcoineros andan metiendo pasta pensando que su coin preferida va a remplazar al bitcoin...yo sólo meto pensando que es shit y que se lo endosaré a los primaveras que vengan detrás...



Reemplazar? No creo que nadie piense eso. Quien invierte en alts ahora lo suele hacer en mi opinión porque piensa, o bien desde el punto de vista especulativo que puede subir más rápido que btc, o bien desde el punto de vista del mercado pensando que en un futuro puede tener nicho de mercado en un uso concreto. No que vaya a reemplazar sino a acompañar. 

Btc pone nombre al sistema y arrastra a todo el sistema, lo estamos viendo con claridad estos días con su rally y correcciónes. No está habiendo movimientos enfrentados sino acompañados. De hecho mi cripto cartera (en la que no hay ninguno de los valores pumpeados hace poco de la nada) tiene el valor en $ que tenía con el bitcoin 150$ más caro. 

Y ya se que btc con las sidechain podrá competir en todos los mercados, pero de poder competir a competir, y de competir a ganar, hay un trecho importante... Y más en el sector tecnológico en el que suele valer sobre todo la inercia y el marketing más que la calidad técnica. 

En otro orden de cosas, me gustaría preguntarte por tus cálculos de self similaridad. ¿Los sigues viendo realistas a día de hoy o ves la burbuja cerrada con esta corrección? Yo no lo tengo claro, precisamente por el factor alts. En las otras burbujas el dinero se iba solo a btc, y ahora se reparte. ¿Ves posible que la similaridad se aplicase, más que a la cotización del btc al cap total del mercado? El problema es que es un indicador fallido con tanto ripple y similar... 


Desde móvil


----------



## Merlin (28 May 2017)




----------



## Geldschrank (28 May 2017)

Mmmm... Da la impresión de que tarda en coger la senda alcista.

Qué opináis, señores expertos??


----------



## Geldschrank (28 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Que nunca la hemos abandonado.



Bueno, sí, me refiero a ésta corrección.


----------



## orbeo (29 May 2017)

Es usted el Aynrandiano de las coins


----------



## mamendurrio (29 May 2017)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Bueno, sí, me refiero a ésta corrección.



¿Qué correción? tan sólo hace 14 dias cerró a $1705, estamos en *+31 % en dos semanas*, que no hablar de los 573 a 2243 en sólo* 1 año que es + 391 %
*
HODL coño, HODL




---------- Post added 29-may-2017 at 17:19 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Who Accepts Bitcoins As Payment? List Of Companies, Stores, Shops... | Zero Hedge



Bitcoin.Directory

[youtube]KB014TSg9PI[/youtube]


----------



## Alxemi (29 May 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Es tan , pero tan simple de entender ...
> Ni siquiera el " invento " del BTC ha sido atribuido al hombre blanco , tuvo que ser un personaje japones tan real como un personaje de manga .
> Dicen que el FIAT no vale nada porque es papel sin valor intrinseco . Y su valor lo da la Ley , que obliga a usarlo . OK . Pero el BTC es lo mismo
> No tiene valor intrinseco . Su valor esta dado por el respaldo publicitario que tiene . Coges a una choni de Brooklyn , inviertes en ella 100 millones y voila ...has creado un negocio llamado Lady Gaga ..
> ...



Leyendote tus otros posts pensaba que tu problema era de que tenías datos incorrectos pero ahora veo que no tienes ni puta idea de nada.


----------



## kikepm (29 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Leyendote tus otros posts pensaba que tu problema era de que tenías datos incorrectos pero ahora veo que no tienes ni puta idea de nada.



Es un simple troll, no hay mucho cuento con el.

Troleó un tiempo el hilo del oro, fue baneado de forma permanente, ahora ha encontrado vena en el de BTC, y apoyado la causa de ciertos impresentables como Nico y el otro troll reciente, el pseudoanarquista, que es un fascista de lo más nauseabundo.

Entre estos, y el resto de los que les dan pases de gol, pues este hilo se ha convertido en una puta mierda pinchada en un palo.

La información está en otros sitios, ahora.


----------



## Alxemi (29 May 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Es un simple troll, no hay mucho cuento con el.
> 
> Troleó un tiempo el hilo del oro, fue baneado de forma permanente, ahora ha encontrado vena en el de BTC, y apoyado la causa de ciertos impresentables como Nico y el otro troll reciente, el pseudoanarquista, que es un fascista de lo más nauseabundo.
> 
> ...



A mi es un forero al que me gusta leer, comulgue o no con sus ideas. Pero en este contexto del btc es una pena porque construye sin cimientos y llega a conclusiones absurdas.


----------



## ninfireblade (29 May 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Podría ser el caso que algunos dicen, de "se han superado las barreras del estado" siempre y cuando el bitcoin se comportase como las drogas o la prostitución... Es decir, al margen de la legislación se mueven millones de euros... En el bitcoin NO, se mueven millones en la legalidad...




Pero vamos a ver alma de cántaro. Claro que se mueven el la legalidad porque nadie lo ha declarado ilegal. ¿ Como quieres que se mueva en la ilegalidad algo que no es ilegal ? ::

Si algun dia se convierte en algo ilegal ya se moveran igualmente en la ilegalidad. De todas formas no se van a poner de acuerdo todos los paises del mundo para declararlo ilegal, basta que haya uno solo que no lo declare ilegal para que siga siendo legal. Además nunca en la historia se han puesto todos los paises del mundo de acuerdo en ningun asunto como para ponerse de acuerdo en esto.


----------



## Alxemi (29 May 2017)

Entrevista a bear whale 
The legacy of Bitcoin

Desde móvil


----------



## Alxemi (29 May 2017)

Rompiendo la bulltrap señores


----------



## luckymixes (29 May 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Y aunque algunos paises pusieron resistencia , al final todos sucumbieron porque no puedes luchar contra el mar .



Es lo único cierto que ha dicho el clapham en su última parrafada.


----------



## Alxemi (29 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Será beartrap, no?



nop, bulltrap, rompiendola por arriba de modo que ya no lo es,


----------



## Skull & Bones (29 May 2017)

un oso un toro, que mas da...... vamos que despegamos..... to Mars!!!!

Bitstamp 2317.92 

BTC-e 2226.001 

Bitfinex 2205.5 

OKCoin 2145

---------- Post added 29-may-2017 at 21:41 ----------

NASA To Send Bitcoin To Mars - CryptoCurry


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 May 2017)

anarquistamualdina, busca en google images "alphabay".
Nosotros no tenemos los datos, pero cada día se mueve una pasta brutal de BTC gracias a esa web.


----------



## Nico (30 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Leyendote tus otros posts pensaba que tu problema era de que tenías datos incorrectos pero ahora veo que no tienes ni puta idea de nada.





kikepm dijo:


> Es un simple troll, no hay mucho cuento con el.



Cuando crezcan un poco -si son unos chiquizuelos imberbes e inexpertos- o ganen un poco de conocimiento -si son adultos semi-educados- van a descubrir que lo que dice Clapham, muy en broma y con mucha ironía, *es la realidad más profunda y verdadera.*

Quizás lo que los confunda es que *LEEN SIN ENTENDER*. Creen que está diciendo que el bitcoin no puede existir -o que su valor contingente puede o no ser el actual- cuando en realidad está hablando *DE OTRA COSA*.

Los *poderosos* del mundo (y no dije MILLONARIOS dije *PODEROSOS*) y aclaro antes de seguir que todos los poderosos son millonarios pero, el dinero es NADA cuando tienes el PODER, lo fabricas cuando cagas si quieres, están en los "puntos clave" del sistema.

No son muchos:

- alimentos
- energía
- agua
- distribución estratégica
- metales preciosos
- control financiero

Cuando dominas esos sectores *el PODER es tuyo,* puedes crear dinero o castillos o bitcoins o yates o... lo que quieras.

Debajo de los poderosos hay unos cuantos MILLONARIOS, luego hay FUNCIONARIOS y luego está la PLEBE IGNORANTE que juega con las chapitas y figurines que estén de modo según la época (incluyendo banderas, redoblantes, fusiles y guerras incluso).

Existen además unas habilidosas cucarachas de alcantarilla, capaces de sobrevivir en los entresijos ocultos del sistema que ENTIENDEN como es el mundo, están preparados para SOBREVIVIR a él -y no figuran en la lista de poderosos y, en muchos casos, tampoco en la de millonarios-.

Clapham está clarísimamente en esa lista. *Entiende el Universo y sus reglas*. Las usa con habilidad y dentro de sus posibilidades. Muy en broma las comenta para que los pocos iniciados que puedan entenderlas sonrían un rato.

Que exista el bitcoin o no, que Kadafi o Assad puedan gobernar sin problemas o tengan bombas sobre sus cabezas, que Pakistán pueda comprar petróleo y que Justin Biber sea famoso o pase a la cárcel son cosas que los PODEROSOS deciden a su gusto... a veces dejan pasar la cosa y ocurren hechos que no están bajo su control (tener poder no implica controlar TODO) y, en otras ocasiones apuntan con el dedo y ruedan las cabezas.

Ese es el mundo "de verdad". *Que no lo entiendan en otra cosa*. Clapham LO ENTIENDE con claridad pastoral ! 

Realmente el Clapham es un grande. Escribe en broma pero escribe desde "la verdad". Léanlo con cuidado y atención. :Aplauso:


----------



## tixel (30 May 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Pues te equivocas . Zas en la boca
> Cuando EE UU y · el resto " del mundo ( o sea , la chusma ) se reunieron en Bretton Woods acordaron que el DOLAR USA ( $ ) seria la moneda refugio del mundo anclado al ORO ( no al Bitcoin , no a la mermelada de guayaba , no al ladrillo de yeso ...al ORO ) a razon de 35 $ x onza .
> En 1971 , 15 de Agosto para ser exactos . Nixon , unilateralmente y porque le salio de sus cohone decidio sacar al dolar del patron oro .
> Y aunque algunos paises pusieron resistencia , al final todos sucumbieron porque no puedes luchar contra el mar .
> ...



Puto desinformador. Bretton woods no fue adoptado por la urss y satelites que eran medio mundo.
Y no hay base de datos de usuarios de bitcoin ni nada que se le parezca, no andemos inventando y jamas podran demostrar que tienes bitcoin si los has pillado por bitsquare por ejemplo. Como mucho podran decir que en tal fecha compraste bitcoin en tal exchange
Tu sigue con tus putos coches cubanos y las bobadas con que nos castigas cada cierto tiempo.
Y por encima judio declarado, para hacerte caso en lo que sea.

---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 07:03 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ¿qué parte no comprendes de que son los estados los que están sustentando el precio del bitcoin? :rolleye: ... La prostitución o las drogas existen al margen de la legalidad, y mueven millones, el bitcoin no... El precio se despeña porque no existe a día de hoy ese mercado fuera de control y al margen de las leyes.



claro, los black markets son un espejismo


----------



## Nailuj2000 (30 May 2017)

.
Por si alguien tiene alguna duda sobre si estos desinformadores son gente seria:
.


clapham2 dijo:


> ...
> Cientificos yankis estan teniendo avances importantes en una formula matematica para fabricar una maquina del tiempo . Y si lo dice RT pues el clapham le cree . Es cuestion de " tiempo " que sea fabricada y funcione para ir a atras en el tiempo y ...matar a Hitler ? NIET ...
> matar a Stalin ? NIET ...natar a Fidel Castro ? NIET ...matar a Pol Pot ( tampoco aunque el clapham tiene sus dudas ) fornicar con Cleopatra ...? NIET.
> Matar a la virgen Maria ? Tampoco ...
> El clapham sospecha que el target a eliminar sera Satoshi


----------



## psiloman (30 May 2017)

Unas dudas que me derroyen para Clapham y Nico. Vuestras carteras llevan más Bitcoins o más ETH, en otras palabras, los post los cobrais en BTC, ETH o quizá Monero que es más anónimo?, por otro lado creéis que ETC va a desaparecer?. Y ya puestos, cuanto oro y plata física atesorais?. Lingotes o monedas?.

Me podéis contestar por privado, entiendo que en público no podáis hablar del tema. Estoy empezando y se os ve muy informados, por eso agradecería mucho vuestra respuesta.

Un saludo y gracias anticipadas.


----------



## ninfireblade (30 May 2017)

Que compró a 67 libras y fue uno de los primeros en meterse en el cryptomundo, ahi ya he dejado de leer.


----------



## ninfireblade (30 May 2017)

Cuando estaba a 67 libras yo ya llevaba varios años con una cartera llena de bitcoins... a ver si el que estaba en la cueva durante todo ese tiempo eras tu


----------



## Digamelon (30 May 2017)

Al chapham no le falta razón.


----------



## Nico (30 May 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Primero hay que hacer os deberes . *Comprar y almacenar comida , cash , metales , libros , herramientas ...O sea , pegar el culo a la pared .*
> Luego ...puedes entretenerte coleccionando sellos , altcoins o jugando al mus




Tengo una sensación ambivalente con esto y, no dejo de exponerla por si a alguien le sirve.

Claramente ESO que acabas de decir es la clave que tendría que estar grabada a fuego en la mente de la gente y MAS si es joven.

Nuestros abuelos lo sabían porque la riqueza no abundaba y, hasta una azada o un martillo eran "herramientas valiosas" y, quien poseía uno podía ganarse la vida.

Nosotros que vivimos en la época más próspera de la historia humana, hemos perdido el contacto con la dura realidad y no fue un error... cualquier oficinista por rascarse los huevos jugando al solitario frente al ordenador en el trabajo recibe de todos modos un pago que le permite *comer, dormir, vestirse y atenderse la salud -y hasta darse vicios-*... eso NO OCURRIO NUNCA en la Historia humana !!

Pero quizás el futuro no sea igual -no lo sé pero hay una alta probabilidad de que NO sea igual-.

Los que quizás ya no estemos en este mundo dentro de 20-25 años puede que nos la tomemos con calma porque, los profundos cambios por venir ya no los veamos, ni nos afecten PERO, los que dentro de 50 años todavía estarán buscando sobrevivir quizás tengan que leer con atención tus SANISIMOS consejos.

Ahora... ¿ y si el modo de hacer un capital para comprar todo eso fuera teniendo la suerte de especular un poco en el mundo de las criptos mientras duran ?

Yo no lo veo mal. Y no lo veo mal si tienes la INTELIGENCIA de saber diferenciar la "_parte especulativa_" de tu vida, de la "_parte de verdad_" de tu vida.

Una azada, un martillo, un revólver y 500 m2 de huerta con agua a menos de media hora de distancia caminando SON VIDA... 5 millones de papelitos impresos (fiat) o 300 bytes de "código criptográfico" son meras ilusiones de titiritero que pueden esfumarse en un plis plas.

Mientras la "ilusión" siga, 5 millones en el banco o 2000 bitcoins son "riqueza"... si la "ilusión" se termina -y nadie conoce el futuro- la "riqueza" es el martillo, la azada, el revólver, los 500 m2 de huerta y el agua cercana.

Si no pierden de vista eso y especulan para juntar el dinero con el que comprarán las cosas "verdaderamente importantes", no veo mal que lo hagan.

Si sólo son víctimas de la "ilusión" de que papelitos o bytes son "riqueza de verdad" es que les falta rendir una materia... y esa materia puede costarles la vida en el incierto futuro que quizás tengan que vivir en 30 o 40 años.

Clapham habla de la "riqueza de verdad" y... ES ESA !

No me parece mal que si alguien tuvo la suerte de encontrar un área de especulación para hacer un capital lo haga... siempre que no pierda de vista los FUNDAMENTALES REALES.

Ojalá en 30 años el mundo sea maravilloso y hadas mágicas manejen bellos autos eléctricos por ciudades ecológicas y los pasen a buscar por sus hogares para llevarlos a fiestas rave con drogas de diseño y orgías garantizadas al final del concierto... y que todo se pague con 1 satoshi (y tengan decenas de miles de ellos en sus ordenadores de bolsillo).

Pero, puede que en 30 años la vida en el Aleppo de hoy (en medio de la guerra por si alguien no sabe a lo que me refiero) parezca un cuento de hadas al lado de lo que toque vivir... y allí sabrán que el agua, la comida, la defensa... lo básico... era lo importante.


----------



## Digamelon (30 May 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Da igual ...es que 2 + 2 = 4
> 
> El clapham no es que sea anti-criptiano , es que mterse en el mundo de las criptos es como meterse en el trading de la Bolsa .
> Si estas desempleado , tienes 14 anos , nula vida social y no te importa estar pegado al ordenador cazando el gap , a costa de quedarte ciego ...vale
> ...



Para enmarcar, hoyga. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ninfireblade (30 May 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham agracede los THANKS ...aunque " desaria " algun que otro satoshi si cae ...oye , por pedir que no quede .




Pero para que quieres satoshis hombre si solo es humo digital.


----------



## paketazo (30 May 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Y que ...?
> Al final lo perderas todo cuando el bitcoin valga cero . Da igual que hayas comprado a 1 como si has comprado a 2 . No tienes nada mas que bits que no valen nada , a menos que los vendas a tiempo .
> Pajaro ( fiat ) en mano vale mas que Pajaro ( fiat ) volando .
> *Cuando tu tengas lo que tiene el clapham ( finca , chevy , cash , plata ) entonces podras presumir de tu riqueza . *El criptomundo es humo . Es la ilusion de suponer que se tiene algo cuando no se tiene nada ...Incluso los que tienen 1 millon de $ en el banco no tienen una mierda . Salirse a tiempo es mas sabio que nunca haber entrado





Todo es tan relativo como lo que precises en un momento determinado de tu vida.

Puedes tener una finca que solo te de duro trabajo y 0 disfrute...limpiarla, prepararla, cortar el césped, pagar impuestos...mientras otro tiene una auto caravana de 3ª mano y se dedica a conocer el mundo con lo que te gastaste tu por tu finca.

Puedes tener un chevy, pero quizá no te sirva de una mierda si vives en una gran ciudad sin aparcamiento, y con mucho trasporte público. Tener tu chevy solo te traerá problemas y muchos gastos (aparcamiento, combustible, revisiones, amortizaciones...)

Cash...depende a lo que le llames cash...lo que ahora vale mañana puede no valer nada...Argentina, Venezuela, Sierra leona...incluso mira el rublo, el yen...o la lira italiana antes de desaparecer...todos los que lo tenían guardado en un cajón, perdían poder adquisitivo cada día que pasaba.

Plata...la plata es algo que puedes convertir en liquidez mientras almacena valor , algo finito, con valor intrínseco...algo real...no como el Bitcoin...¿verdad?...el bitcoin es un montón de "basura", que uno o varios programadores se sacaron de la manga, y que un día valdrá 0....¡oh wait...!...

Pero ahora que lo pienso, si precisas realizarte una resonancia magnética, necesitas un algoritmo que diferencia los diferentes tejidos de tu cuerpo...y eso lo hace un programador, pero noooo, eso no tiene valor... 

Y cuando pago mis compras en Amazon...uso mi credit card, y al momento mi celular me dice que ya he pagado...¡oh wait de nuevo!...eso es otro algoritmo que un día se descubrió pero parecía que no valdría para nada, y hoy se lleva el 2% de los pagos con credit card...

Y la tecnología que maneja aviones sin piloto...o la que predice si habrá un huracán...o la que analiza mi genoma...

No...es imposible que eso valga nada...son programas informáticos realizados por unos "iluminados" a los que tendrás que pagar toda tu plata, tu finca, tu chevy y tu cash si llega el día que te encuentras en una encrucijada y son ellos los que te pueden salvar y ayudar a salir de ella...

Pues eso ahora mismo es BTC, y sus hermanas pequeñas...algo que para gente como tu, hoy no vale nada, pero quizá su tecnología mañana te salve el culo.

Suerte con tu plata


----------



## racional (30 May 2017)




----------



## elfísico (30 May 2017)

Os traigo guano del bueno 

_
La magnitud del batacazo en cada caso, vendrá determinado por las limitaciones concretas de cada cada crypto-moneda, por su verdadera proyección a futuro, por los cuellos de botella que se genere en cada una de ellas, por la magnitud de la subida precedente y de la subsiguiente estampida... y permítanme incluir también un cierto componente de azar. Sin duda múltiples factores determinarán quienes sobrevivirán a la calamidad, y quienes pasarán a mejor (o más bien peor) vida. En cualquier caso, no debe usted pasar por alto que, con las acciones, tras el batacazo, usted acababa teniendo unas participaciones que ya sólo son papelitos, pero que al fin y al cabo acreditan la posesión de una "partecita" de una empresa:* si finalmente algunas crypto-monedas se estrellan, recuerde que lo único que le quedarán en su cartera serán unas ristras de unos y ceros con un valor que puede perfectamente llegar a ser un cero absoluto (o incluso un puntero con valor NULL).*

No se puede cerrar este análisis sin decir que lo único que no sé decirles es ni el cuándo ni cuáles en concreto, pero lo que sí que les puedo asegurar es que crypto-monedas caerán varias, y aunque en principio Bitcoin es la más consolidada,* nunca desprecie el efecto estampida, que puede tirar abajo incluso el activo más líquido. Lo que está claro es que, por ser el futuro (probablemente), eso no significa que cualquier crypto-moneda tenga futuro, y menos con el amplio catálogo que algunos empiezan a llevar en su portfolio de vendedor de enciclopedias mutado, para ofrecer a incautos que no saben a ciencia cierta dónde diantres meten su dinero: ¡Como si se lo regalasen!.*

_

leer completo aca 



Spoiler



_

*Estos indicadores apuntan a una burbuja en Bitcoin y otras criptomonedas*
La reciente escalada de precios que está viendo tanto Bitcoin como otras crypto-monedas mantiene atónitos a muchos operadores, y ávidos de Bitcoins a algunos pequeños inversores. Lejos de confirmar la solidez de una alternativa de moneda y/o inversión que aún tiene mucho por demostrar, este imparable ascenso meteórico no hace sino abrir interrogantes y sembrar dudas, más que despejarlas.

Al fin y al cabo, Bitcoin no es sólo una crypto-moneda, sino que también es un activo, motivo por el cual es susceptible de sufrir burbujas y derrumbes, igual que cualquier otro activo en el mercado. Y lo que nos interesa más de cara al artículo de hoy: cabe hacer un análisis serio de mercado sobre Bitcoin como activo que (también) es.

*¿Es Bitcoin un activo?*
Empezaré puntualizando que soy consciente de que algunos estarán un poco perplejos ante el hecho de que catalogue Bitcoin como un activo, aparte de que sea una moneda por su propia naturaleza. Mantuve al respecto una interesante discusión hace más de tres años por Twitter con la economista del Finantial Times Isabella Kaminska. Aunque inicialmente Izabella descartó categóricamente que Bitcoin pudiese ser considerado un activo, la discusión se cerró con Isabella admitiendo que efectivamente Bitcoin podía ser calificado de un tipo de activo. No voy a reproducir aquí la cadena de tuits completa, me limitaré a enlazarles aquí el tuit final por el que le hice notar a Izabella que había llegado a estar de acuerdo con mi afirmación inicial (al contrario de lo que ella misma afirmaba inicialmente: a los anales de Twitter me remito).

Simplemente les resumo que Bitcoin, como elemento de cotización que se negocia en diferentes mercados, y especialmente como elemento de valor que algunos inversores utilizan para guardar en cartera, al fin y al cabo es un activo. Partamos pues de esta premisa, independientemente del tipo de activo en el que se puede catalogar en base a su fiabilidad o a su perfil de riesgo inherente. Y ahora he de admitirles que siempre supe que en algún momento de la vida de esta crypto-moneda, al igual que en la de cualquier otro activo, llegaría el momento de escribirles un análisis como el que les traemos hoy en El Blog Salmón.

*El momento de hablar de una burbuja en Bitcoin tenía que llegar algún día*

El momento actual parece el adecuado para analizarles este tema por diversos factores, pero especialmente por el que se refiere a la meteórica carrera que han emprendido desde hace unos meses la cotización de Bitcoin. Como pueden leer en esta noticia, el pasado 19 de Mayo (hace poco más de un semana) Bitcoin alcanzó la cota de los 1.900 dólares, y presten atención al gráfico del enlace, porque la evolución exponencial que muestra corta la respiración. También Xataka publicó recientemente un análisis al respecto. Por que se hagan una idea, hace tan sólo unas semanas les escribíamos en El Blog Salmón este análisis sobre un Bitcoin que había roto al alza la barrera de la cotización de la onza de oro al superar los 1229$, lo cual deja una horquilla de una subida de entorno al 50%.

Es cierto que entonces les hablábamos del carácter de valor refugio que está adquiriendo Bitcoin, básicamente por su comportamiento en momentos de crisis o shocks a nivel mundial,* pero esto no le pone a salvo de sufrir burbujas, al igual que le ha ocurrido al oro a lo largo de la Historia.* Sólo por que se hagan otra idea, desde el 19 de Mayo de esos 1.900$ de los que les hablaba antes hasta el viernes pasado, día 26 de Mayo, Bitcoin se ha revalorizado (de nuevo) casi otro espectacular 50%, con cerca de un 20% tan sólo en la efervescente jornada del jueves (desde entonces y durante el fin de semana su cotización nos ha vuelto a demostrar que es extremadamente volátil, y ha marcado una amplia banda de cotización aproximadamente entre los 1.900$ y los 2.750$).

¿Qué ha cambiado pues desde entonces para que ahora les digamos que Bitcoin puede estar experimentando una burbuja? Pues como valor refugio, poco: los inversores internacionales siguen haciendo uso de la crypto-moneda en este sentido, y eso es lo que le confiere en última instancia su carácter de refugio. Lo que ha cambiado (entre otras cosas) es una revalorización de más del 50% en apenas unas semanas. Estarán de acuerdo en que,* si esta evolución en tan poco tiempo la estuviésemos viendo en el precio del barril de Brent, en las Bolsas, o en el mismo oro, indudablemente estaríamos hablando de la formación de una posible burbuja: no veo por qué Bitcoin va a ser una excepción.*

*Aparte de la cotización de Bitcoin, ¿Qué otros factores apuntan a la formación de una burbuja?*

Empezaré este apartado por un factor no tiene por qué ser necesariamente indicativo de una burbuja, pero que sin duda ha podido contribuir decisivamente a su formación.* Les estoy hablando de la fuerte concentración de la mayor parte de Bitcoins entre tan apenas unos pocos inversores. *Ya les hablé de este tema en el pasado, más concretamente en el análisis que les he enlazado antes, aquí simplemente les enlazo a la gráfica al respecto que fue publicada en Quora. Supongo que estarán de acuerdo en que si hay unos pocos Bitcoiners que poseen casi todos los Bitcoins, y que pueden no están dispuestos a vender (de hecho no lo han venido haciendo en los últimos años), obviamente se puede estar produciendo un estrangulamiento de la oferta, ante una demanda creciente.

Vamos, que esta concentración de Bitcoiners es un motivo de libro para facilitar que se llegue a producir una burbuja, y para hacer su pinchazo mucho más abrupto: supone una gran oferta embalsada que probablemente no dude en salir al mercado (al menos en una parte relevante para la estrechez actual) cuando sople el viento en contra.

Hay tres factores clásicos indicativos de la formación de una burbuja en cualquier activo: el PER (Price-Earnings Ratio), el ritmo de fusiones y adquisiciones (o M&As de Mergers and Acquisitions en el mundo anglosajón), y la rotación de la demanda hacia activos secundarios alternativos (incluso chicharros).

Por lo que refiere al primero de los factores, el PER, debemos decir que no se puede medir como tal en el caso de Bitcoin. Esto no es una imposibilidad técnica ni nada por el estilo, sino que obedece a la propia naturaleza de Bitcoin como crypto-moneda, y en contraposición a las acciones de una empresa que aporta beneficios tangibles aparte de cotizar en los mercados. Pero esto no es ninguna anomalía propia de Bitcoin, podemos decir lo mismo respecto al oro, al petróleo, repecto a cualquier materia prima en general, y en el fondo respecto a cualquier activo que cotice pero no dé un retorno de rentabilidad tangible mientras se mantiene en cartera. No obstante, el hecho de que un Bitcoin no produzca más retorno que el debido a su mera cotización, no nos debe apartar de valorar la evolución más reciente de su cotización. A juzgar por las revalorizaciones a un ritmo sostenido del 50% y alcanzando tasas del 20% diario un día sí y otro no, efectivamente, si esto no es una burbuja se le parece (y mucho)

Respecto al factor de Fusiones y Adquisiciones (M&As), en este caso no podemos aplicar este indicador de una forma concluyente al caso de Bitcoin, puesto que, al tratarse de monedas con criptografías diferenciadas y no ser empresas cotizadas, no hay opción a efectuar operaciones de fusión o adquisición. No obstante, sí que este factor nos puede aportar algo de percepción extra, puesto que el nivel del número de crypto-monedas cotizadas es estratosférico: CoinMarketCap da cotizaciones de más de 800 de ellas. Este hecho no puede hacernos sino pensar en que, si fuesen empresas cotizadas, estaríamos asistiendo a un efervescente festín de múltiple combinatoria matemática entre ellas. Las cotizadas van desde la primigenia y omnipresente Bitcoin, pasando por tan de moda Ether que está también basada en blockchain, y que es un concepto más amplio de crypto-plataforma que incluye los "contratos inteligentes" e incluso la Máquina Virtual Ethereum, y acabando con monedas como la oscura crypto-moneda rusa ArticCoin.

Ésta es una crypto-diversidad que se antoja excesiva para el tamaño actual del mercado, y además está sustentada por unas expectativas a futuro por confirmar, y que no hace sino traer cada mes más que más exitosas salidas al mercado de monedas cuyo único reclamo y valor es añadir el prefijo "crypto". Un hecho que no puede evitar recordarnos a aquellos alegres meses (y años) previos al pinchazo de la burbuja .com en los que, tan sólo en el primer día de cotización se alcanzaban valoraciones bursátiles millonarias para empresas sin modelo de negocio ni actividad conocida que simplemente más allá de ponerse el cartel ".com": sólo con ello los inversores ya acudían en masa. El mecanismo de las burbujas es que los inversores provocan gran inflación en las cotizaciones de las empresas del sector afectado, y llegan a entregar su dinero a ciegas. En mi modesta opinión, esto es algo que está ocurriendo ahora mismo con inflación incluso de otras crypto-monedas que no están nada (pero nada de nada) consolidadas.

Éste último párrafo nos lleva al tercer y último factor (de entre los principales): la rotación de la demanda hacia activos secundarios alternativos, una vez que los activos principales han alcanzado un punto de saturación en el mercado. Obviamente la rotación está ocurriendo con todas esas exitosas salidas a cotización. Pero es que, además, este último factor sirve adicionalmente de indicador de la madurez de la burbuja, puesto que suele ocurrir en los estadios finales de la subida antes del pinchazo. Recuerden que, cuando los chicharros suben como la espuma, pueden tener la certeza de que el ciclo alcista bursátil está alcanzando su fase más peligrosa.
* ¿Y cómo será el pinchazo? *

Pues a juzgar por la dimensión (o debería incluso decir exo-dimensión) de la subida precedente, el batacazo se promete de epopeya. A la gran concentración de Bitcoiners que citábamos antes que supone una oferta embalsada importante, se unen las limitaciones técnicas y operacionales, que en el caso concreto de Bitcoin son de 7 operaciones por segundo (los desarrolladores llevan años discutiendo cómo solventar este escollo).

También tenemos el hecho de que muchos operadores de Bitcoins no alcanzan en muchos casos ni la disponibilidad ni la escalabilidad de las operaciones de la banca tradicional, con problemas operacionales como los que viene sufriendo uno de los principales operadores Bitfinex, sobre los que pueden leer en este enlace. Estos problemas operacionales potenciales, y el hecho de que Bitcoin no se ha enfrentado hasta el momento a una estampida como las que los mercados no tienen acostumbrados de tiempo en tiempo, no pueden hacer* sino estrechar el cuello de botella de salida, y magnificar el daño ocasionado por la estampida.*

No obstante, me gustaría hacerles notar que, en este análisis, estamos aplicando herramientas del pasado para detectar burbujas del futuro, y que efectivamente las burbujas financieras del futuro cambiarán en forma, pero no en fondo: burbujas es seguro que seguirá habiendo, pues es la naturaleza humana la que está tras ellas.* Las dosis elevadas de ambición pasional e irracional seguirán apareciendo cada ciertos años, pero en una nueva economía se manifestarán de nuevas y diferentes formas que aún desconocemos a día de hoy (al menos al 100%).* Éste es un ejercicio evidentemente aproximado, y con el único objetivo de alertarles sobre lo que puede estar a la vuelta de la esquina. La precaución y el no correr tras los precios son unos de los mejores consejeros en los mercados.

No se preocupe si no entró usted en Bitcoin cuando cotizaba a centavos de dólar: entrar ahora a los precios actuales no va a hacer volver esas cotizaciones, y tampoco tiene usted que precuparse demasiado: los mercados siempre van a estar ahí ofreciendo nuevas oportunidades de inversión. Y en todo caso, recuerde que Bitcoin es una moneda, y por mucho que suba, usted siempre va a poder utilizarla como tal para sus transacciones en cada momento.* La gran pregunta ya no es si pinchará la burbuja de Bitcoin y/o de otras crypto-monedas: a estas alturas espero que esta respuesta les resulte obvia. La gran pregunta es si (y cuáles) sobrevivirán al pinchazo. Probablemente (algunas) sobrevivirán como ha sobrevivido la Bolsa, el oro, el petróleo o cualquier activo que cotice a incontables y sonoros batacazos, pero lo que no podemos saber a ciencia cierta es ni cuándo recuperarán (algo) de confianza, ni qué cadáveres se quedarán por la cuneta.*

La magnitud del batacazo en cada caso, vendrá determinado por las limitaciones concretas de cada cada crypto-moneda, por su verdadera proyección a futuro, por los cuellos de botella que se genere en cada una de ellas, por la magnitud de la subida precedente y de la subsiguiente estampida... y permítanme incluir también un cierto componente de azar. Sin duda múltiples factores determinarán quienes sobrevivirán a la calamidad, y quienes pasarán a mejor (o más bien peor) vida. En cualquier caso, no debe usted pasar por alto que, con las acciones, tras el batacazo, usted acababa teniendo unas participaciones que ya sólo son papelitos, pero que al fin y al cabo acreditan la posesión de una "partecita" de una empresa:* si finalmente algunas crypto-monedas se estrellan, recuerde que lo único que le quedarán en su cartera serán unas ristras de unos y ceros con un valor que puede perfectamente llegar a ser un cero absoluto (o incluso un puntero con valor NULL).*

No se puede cerrar este análisis sin decir que lo único que no sé decirles es ni el cuándo ni cuáles en concreto, pero lo que sí que les puedo asegurar es que crypto-monedas caerán varias, y aunque en principio Bitcoin es la más consolidada,* nunca desprecie el efecto estampida, que puede tirar abajo incluso el activo más líquido. Lo que está claro es que, por ser el futuro (probablemente), eso no significa que cualquier crypto-moneda tenga futuro, y menos con el amplio catálogo que algunos empiezan a llevar en su portfolio de vendedor de enciclopedias mutado, para ofrecer a incautos que no saben a ciencia cierta dónde diantres meten su dinero: ¡Como si se lo regalasen!.*

_



fuente :
Estos indicadores apuntan a una burbuja en Bitcoin y otras criptomonedas


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (31 May 2017)

¿Que opináis del Ethereum Classic? Según he leído también tendrá un máximo de monedas disponibles en un futuro, igual que Bitcoin. Sus características me parecen prometedoras, eso sí, aún estoy verde en este mundillo.


----------



## luckymixes (31 May 2017)

Ethereum classic NO ES ETHEREUM.
Es una moneda abandonada, el equipo de desarrollo tiene proyectadas varias evoluciones durante el proximo año, que se implementarán para Ethereum, no para Etc.

En el hilo del ethereum tienes mas información sobre el DAO y el nacimiento de Etc.


----------



## Nico (31 May 2017)

elfísico dijo:


> Os traigo guano del bueno



===

Comparto el análisis que linkeas -muy clásico además, no dice nada que no sea conocido en el mundo de las burbujas-.

Sin embargo también deberían agregarse otros factores que son diferenciales entre los que señalaría TRES al menos:

1) *Internacionalización*: Esta juega un efecto particular. Cuando China cerró abrieron en Japón, en Corea del Sur viven un macrocosmos exótico -el movimiento de capitales internacionales es difícil- donde la cotización llegó a estar un 30-40% por arriba de la otros mercados, etc., etc.

Otras burbujas tienen un único indicador (digamos el mercado español) y, cuando allí se produce un cambio no hay otra cosa... es lo que hay.

En cambio en bitcoin puede hundirse un exchange pero quedan otros, puede ir mal en un país pero levanta en otro, etc.

Esto permite "estirar" los factores subjetivos de una burbuja por más tiempo.

===

2) *Bajo profesionalismo de las gacelas*: Es claro que también operan "manos fuertes" y "dinero inteligente" pero, hay un buen porcentaje del dinero que se mueve que ha sido introducido por inversores de muy baja formación.
Gente que si la "pescan" a la baja, en vez de liquidar tratando de salvar el capital y recomprar en la parte baja del ciclo, hacen "hodl" y se quedan mirando como les quitan el 80% del valor durante 3, 4 o 5 años hasta que la nueva burbuja se forme y vuelvan a entusiasmarse.

Hay un dicho en la bolsa que dice: _"Los inversores de largo plazo son inversores de corto plazo pillados"_ 

Al haber tan bajo nivel de movimiento, las eventuales "estampidas" son menores porque sólo benefician a los astutos (unos pocos) y el resto acepta mansamente el esquilme.

No todos los mercados son así.

===

3) *Inexistencia de parámetros de rendimiento o uso*:

Una de las ventajas "mágicas" de este mercado para montar una burbuja duradera es que no hay que entregar *NINGUN RESULTADO* al mercado ! ::

No necesitas mostrar más clientes, ni más facturación, ni más utilidades, ni más unidades vendidas o fabricadasm ni más loteos, ni más sucursales, ni más... *NADA * :rolleye:

Hasta el bueno de Elion Musk para sacarle dinero a los pardillos tiene que mostrar más ventas o sacar más modelos o montar mega-fábricas para que la historia siga rulando.

Aquí no necesitas NADA.

Entonces, como no tienes NINGUN indicador de éxito que acuse la falsedad de la burbuja, puedes seguir adelante con CUALQUIER resultado que es IGUAL !

===

Estos tres factores (podría sumar algunos adicionales) hacen que esta burbuja -aún SIENDO una burbuja- presente comportamientos novedosos en relación a alguno de sus precedentes.

Si los que manejan las cotizaciones en los exchanges (ellos tienen TODOS los datos en la mano y, a esta altura son bastante profesionales) no cometen desquicios demasiado graves y "controlan" la cotización con un adecuado mix de entusiasmo y calma -como el que vienen llevando-, es posible que aún puedan estirar cualquier indicio de equilibrio en el mercado durante meses y hasta años sin ningún problema.


----------



## asilei (31 May 2017)

Gracias por tu trabajo sobre estudiar las diferencias entre bitcoin y los activos de inversión tradicionales. Muy relevantes.

Pero te has dejado uno y creo que el principal:

*0 - Sistema abierto y basado en consenso*

Las transacciones en bitcoin son verificables, por lo tanto no se pueden manipular ni existe información privilegiada. *Es un sistema de confianza por diseño*. Todos los actores (usuarios, desarrolladores, exchanges y mineros) están en igualdad de condiciones de información. La blockchain es inmutable.

Por lo tanto el punto numero 3 respecto a la falta de indicadores queda invalidado por esta característica de transparencia sin precedentes.

---------- Post added 31-may-2017 at 07:35 ----------

Y añado

*Sin gastos de gestión ni custodia*

Detalle importante que es el modus vivendi de los intermediarios financieros actuales.

---------- Post added 31-may-2017 at 07:45 ----------

Para terminar

*Es una moneda deflacionaria*

El ritmo de emisión está predeterminado y limitado, mientras la demanda está creciendo a pasos agigantados hacia mainstream y global. 

*Conclusión: Ni burbuja ni timo piramidal*


----------



## Nico (31 May 2017)

No lo ha dicho nadie pero HOY, en este MISMO MOMENTO y por primera vez en la historia el *volumen negociado* de Ethereum es SUPERIOR al de Bitcoin !! :8:

CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Ethereum *1580* millones
Bitcoin *1577* millones.

Si no lo hubiera visto con mis propios ojos no lo hubiera creído. :8:


----------



## estrujillo (31 May 2017)

Nico dijo:


> No lo ha dicho nadie pero HOY, en este MISMO MOMENTO y por primera vez en la historia el *volumen negociado* de Ethereum es SUPERIOR al de Bitcoin !! :8:
> 
> CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations
> 
> ...



Pues atención a la capitalización que si el ETH llegara a los 350$ igualaria al bitcoin.


----------



## sirpask (31 May 2017)

Nico dijo:


> No lo ha dicho nadie pero HOY, en este MISMO MOMENTO y por primera vez en la historia el *volumen negociado* de Ethereum es SUPERIOR al de Bitcoin !! :8:
> 
> CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations
> 
> ...



Te me has adelantado jeje

Esto es historico?

Un aprenton mas para el segwit, el puto chino es un lastre para BTC.


----------



## Alxemi (31 May 2017)

luckymixes dijo:


> Ethereum classic NO ES ETHEREUM.
> Es una moneda abandonada, el equipo de desarrollo tiene proyectadas varias evoluciones durante el proximo año, que se implementarán para Ethereum, no para Etc.
> 
> En el hilo del ethereum tienes mas información sobre el DAO y el nacimiento de Etc.



uyuyuy que nervios eh? Como saltamos como un muelle a hacer propaganda.

Ethereum Classic es lo que Ethereum debería haber sido. I-N-M-U-T-A-B-L-E 

No es una moneda abandonada, que jeta tienes. Simplemente sigue un camino distinto. Mas proof-of-work y menos proof-of-vitalik :XX::XX:

Menos propaganda y mas definir la politica monetaria.

Miedo me da leer la descripcion de la crisis de DAO que tendreis en el hilo de ETH viendo como has saltado.


----------



## tixel (31 May 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Tengo una sensación ambivalente con esto y, no dejo de exponerla por si a alguien le sirve.
> 
> Claramente ESO que acabas de decir es la clave que tendría que estar grabada a fuego en la mente de la gente y MAS si es joven.
> 
> ...



Lo que dice caplan es una obviedad que te tambien decia mi abuela que casi no sabia escribir pero si que sabiua lo que cuesta un peine y buscase la vida.
Pero el absurdo mundo de hoy no tiene nada que ver con el que se crio ella y este mundo absurdo esta claro que no va a durar siempre y precisamente el que le va a dar la puntilla va a ser bircoin y que va a ser el que enseñe a la gente lo que es realmente el dinero.
Puede que acabemos valorando solo la tierra, el agua, etc pero antes de eso el bitcoin va a ir a la luna.

---------- Post added 31-may-2017 at 10:08 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham agracede los THANKS ...aunque " desaria " algun que otro satoshi si cae ...oye , por pedir que no quede .
> 
> Es el debate , estupido .
> 
> ...



Si haces eso lo que consigues es que alguien te quite unos bircoins que van a valer mas en el futuro. Aqui la cosa va de fe, a mi mucha gente me dice que venda y materizalice ya que tengo una cantidad con la que podria comprar varios coches medios y eria una pena no aprovechar este mana caido del cielo.
Pero que gano yo dandole parte de mis ganancias a Montorro y cambienado mi dinero porr otro de menos calidad? Solo hace esto quien esta aqui para dar el pelotazo, los que creemos que esto va a cambiar todo seremos premiados con una ganacias ultipiicadas por 10x tranquelamente en el 2020 independientemente de lo que haga por el medio


----------



## Gian Gastone (31 May 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Lo que dice caplan es una obviedad que te tambien decia mi abuela que casi no sabia escribir pero si que sabiua lo que cuesta un peine y buscase la vida.
> Pero el absurdo mundo de hoy no tiene nada que ver con el que se crio ella y este mundo absurdo esta claro que no va a durar siempre y precisamente el que le va a dar la puntilla va a ser bircoin y que va a ser el que enseñe a la gente lo que es realmente el dinero.
> Puede que acabemos valorando solo la tierra, el agua, etc pero antes de eso el bitcoin va a ir a la luna.
> 
> ...



los que, (o lo que) Tienen un millón de Bitcoins bien guardaditos a la espera de decir cuando la fiesta se ha acabado y los vendan a 1$ o menos el Bitcoño, ya veras que risa :XX: se hecharan los que los compraron a 100$, 1000$ o 10000$.


----------



## tixel (31 May 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> los que, (o lo que) Tienen un millón de Bitcoins bien guardaditos a la espera de decir cuando la fiesta se ha acabado y los vendan a 1$ o menos el Bitcoño, ya veras que risa :XX: se hecharan los que los compraron a 100$, 1000$ o 10000$.



Y eso del bitcoin a euro cuando dices que va a pasar? Las risas que nos vamos a echar desde el yate los bircoiners cuando veamos a un matao como tu para darle propina

---------- Post added 31-may-2017 at 16:37 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Un pensamiento muy judío, pero no es así.
> 
> El ser humano es mucho más altruista de lo que los de tu secta os creéis. Desde luego mucho más generoso que tu y tus compinches de rizos.
> 
> El mundo seguirá girando, solo que los de arriba estarán abajo, y los de abajo arriba. Entiendo que eso te de miedo.



Eso es una de las primeras cosas a erradicar, el puto pensamiento judio que hoy inunda todo por medio de los protestantes anglosajones. Da puto asco porque piensa el ladron que todos son de su condicion


----------



## Don Meliton (31 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Un pensamiento muy judío, pero no es así.
> 
> El ser humano es mucho más altruista de lo que los de tu secta os creéis. Desde luego mucho más generoso que tu y tus compinches de rizos.
> 
> El mundo seguirá girando, solo que los de arriba estarán abajo, y los de abajo arriba. Entiendo que eso te de miedo.



Estare encantado de ayudarte a probarle al Clapham tu altruismo.

Dime porque medio me puedo hacer receptor de tu generosa donacion de bitcoins.


----------



## ninfireblade (31 May 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Un pensamiento muy judío, pero no es así.
> 
> El ser humano es mucho más altruista de lo que los de tu secta os creéis. Desde luego mucho más generoso que tu y tus compinches de rizos.
> 
> El mundo seguirá girando, solo que los de arriba estarán abajo, y los de abajo arriba. Entiendo que eso te de miedo.




Seguro que tú te ibas a levantar a las 7 de la mañana para ir a trabajar y aguantar las tonterias de tu jefe si no fuera porque a final de mes tienes la nomina ingresada en el banco :no::no:


----------



## Nico (31 May 2017)

estrujillo dijo:


> Pues atención a la capitalización que si el ETH llegara a los 350$ igualaria al bitcoin.



Fíjate que hay una cripto -son dos pero la otra no tiene volumen y es testimonial- que hoy tiene un "valor relativo" *mayor al Bitcoin*.

Se trata de Zcash que, con un volumen de $ 34 millones (que no es poco) tiene un valor "relativo" de *$ 2739*.

El cálculo para establecer la relación es dividir la cantidad de bitcoins (16.5 millones) por la cantidad de zcash (1.4 millones) y te da un multiplicador de 11.5 y, si lo multiplicas por la cotización del zcash ($ 238) te daría el valor indicado de *$ 2739* (pequeños redondeos aplicados).

Obviamente no es un cálculo que sirva para cualquier análisis -más bien es una curiosidad- pero, hasta la fecha no se había dado como caso en el mercado.

*NOTA PARA DISTRAIDOS Y TONTUELOS* = Si ha habido muchas criptos con una cantidad de transacciones de "1" (la compró la madre) por $ 5000 pero, en el caso de zcash no hablamos de "1" sino de $ 34 millones de transacciones que es un volumen más que respetable.

En el caso de *Ethereum* el valor "relativo" -haciendo el mismo cálculo- da *$ 1293*; en el caso de *Litecoin* da *$ 78* y en el caso de *Dash* da *$ 299*.

De todos ellos el único "realista" para usar como referencia es el de *Ethereum* porque su volumen de transacciones es IGUAL al del Bitcoin (unos 1500 millones).

Curiosidades del mercado.


----------



## louis.gara (31 May 2017)

Joder que nivelazo ha quedado en el hilo, el tio majo Clapham o judío marrano con sus chorradas de siempre y borrando sus propios posts escritos hace 2 minutos que si la cripto-rusa y la GoldCoin de la SHaria, al Nico con sus tendenciosos análisis de datos inútiles dorándole la píldora, a Keinur con la euforía desaforada.....
y me piro.


----------



## Nico (31 May 2017)

O la gente se ha vuelto loca, o unos cuantos se están equivocando cuando calculan las comisiones.

En este bloque se pagaron un total de 9 btc de comisión: *469064*

Pero, eso no es nada !!... en este pagaron más de 30 btc !!: *469057*

El minero que minó ese último bloque debe estar saltando de alegría !!


----------



## Kennedy (1 Jun 2017)

Lo mejor de este hilo, últimamente, el anuncio de "carnet de carretillero por 59€"...


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (1 Jun 2017)

Tremendo backlog que se está formando en este momento: 92272 transacciones sin confirmar y el número no para de crecer. Llevo más de dos horas con una transacción atascada y creo que hay para rato...

92434 Unconfirmed Transactions

---------- Post added 01-jun-2017 at 01:20 ----------

A ver si alguien me puede explicar cómo se calculan las comisiones por byte: he mandado un pago y me han cobrado 0.00201 BTC de comisión (calculado automáticamente por Blockchain.info) y eso sale supuestamente a 252.83 sat/B. Sin embargo, me fijo en otra transacción aleatoria como esta:

Bitcoin Transaction 6b8b1ed75036f30fe0d4b77cdbf68f168f13d10e28a91821ae1c722b5d995513

donde al remitente solo le han cobrado 0.00141588 BTC pero la cuenta le sale a 737.438 sat/B. No entiendo nada. ¿Su transacción pasará antes que la mía por ser los sat/B más altos a pesar de haber pagado menos que yo?


----------



## dunlop (1 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Tremendo backlog que se está formando en este momento: 92272 transacciones sin confirmar y el número no para de crecer. Llevo más de dos horas con una transacción atascada y creo que hay para rato...
> 
> 92434 Unconfirmed Transactions
> 
> ...



Llevo tiempo en el BTC y nunca me habis sucedido esto

-Trandferéncia de de 6 euros, me recomiendan un fee de 1.5$, hace dos meses fueron 36 céntimos de $, si pago ese fee tarda 20 minutos, tengo prisa y accedo, ha tardado casi 15 horas...si quiero accelerar el proceso hay webs dedicadas a ello, eso si, has de pagar.

Pensaba que era cosa mia pero en reddit se hicieron eco y hoy posteais por aqui esto..

Reddit
Blockchain.info recommend me to pay $26 for a transaction fee. It is getting stupid to use Bitcoin. : Bitcoin

Hay un descontento por lo que está sucediendo en las transfeŕencias, bloqueos, fees altos, encima si pagas tampoco hace caso...algunos ya están pidiendo webs que acepten eth o ltc y migrar

Veremos en como acaba esto, si se activa SEGWIT o USAF o lo que sea en Agosto y se solventa


----------



## Merlin (1 Jun 2017)

¿Esas comisiones para que la transferencia vaya más rápida a quien se pagan exactamente? ¿A los mineros?


----------



## Nico (1 Jun 2017)

Por menos de $ 100 no creo que se justifique pagar las comisiones actuales (un 2% aprox, más o menos lo que cuestan las comisiones de las tarjetas de crédito a los comerciantes).

Es muy posible que nazca un circuito paralelo en el que la gente tendrá sus bitcoins y, según sus gastos o movimientos convertirá uno a Ethereum o Dash y hará los pagos desde allí (incluso Litecoin).

Al final del mes verás qué cambias de nuevo a btc o cómo repones la caja (según seas pagador o cobrador).

Pero, si está claro que por transferir $ 6 pagar $ 1,50 (y que encima esperes 15 horas) no es lo que la gente esperaba cuando decía: _'un medio de pago instantáneo y económico'_.

===

Para *Merlin*:

En efecto. Cuando haces una transferencia agregas una comisión y, el minero que gana el bloque donde está incluida la tuya, cobra tu comisión -y la del resto de las transacciones-.


----------



## estrujillo (1 Jun 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Acaban de levantar el bloqueo de retiradas de BTC en China. Es de esperar por tanto que la red esté más saturada de lo habitual, los chinorris llevan meses viendo sus bitcoins bloqueados en los exchanges y ahora por fin los pueden enviar a sus wallets.
> 
> En todo caso, sí, es un problemón. Bitcoin debería estar preparado para esto y para mucho más. Mantener los bloques a 1Mb no tiene ningún sentido.



Me temo que esto va a acelerar el hardfork. No vamos a llegar a Octubre.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (1 Jun 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Es muy posible que nazca un circuito paralelo en el que la gente tendrá sus bitcoins y, según sus gastos o movimientos convertirá uno a Ethereum o Dash y hará los pagos desde allí (incluso Litecoin).
> 
> Al final del mes verás qué cambias de nuevo a btc o cómo repones la caja (según seas pagador o cobrador).



El problema que veo es que para poder convertir tus BTC rápidamente a otra divisa tienes que tenerlos permanentemente en un exchange, con el riesgo que ello acarrea.


----------



## estrujillo (1 Jun 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Depende de lo _rápidamente _que quieras convertirlos...
> 
> Con el fee adecuado, puedes tener tus BTC en el exchange en 1 hora, o menos.



Hombre, si el plan es subirlos al exchange para cambiarlos por otra alt mas rapida para hacer pagos, y te pones a tipear a los mineros, pues para eso no la mandes al exchange. Paga directamente.


----------



## vpsn (1 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> El problema que veo es que para poder convertir tus BTC rápidamente a otra divisa tienes que tenerlos permanentemente en un exchange, con el riesgo que ello acarrea.



Tambien depende donde vivas, donde vivo yo por ejemplo las transferencias son instantaneas, no es tan rapido como tener la pasta en el exchange pero no lleva mas de 10 minutos. Pero si en caso de panic selling estas jodido.


----------



## sirpask (1 Jun 2017)

¿que esta pasando con ether?


----------



## Skull & Bones (1 Jun 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿que esta pasando con ether?



en 24 horas menos 10%


----------



## Merlin (1 Jun 2017)

¿Bitcoin podría llegar a dividirse en dos monedas como le pasó a Ethereum?

EDIT: ya se aquí nadie somos adivinos. Solo pregunto si esa opción existe y si alguien la ha planteado seriamente.


----------



## sirpask (1 Jun 2017)

El chino cabron controla el mercado, si ve que va a perder pasta, lo que hará es llevar el hardfork hasta el final -1 décima de segundo, y cuando tenga todo metido dirá que apoya a Core.

Si no lo hace, es por que tiene como misión destruir Bitcoin, no forrarse.


----------



## Eurocrack (1 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> El problema que veo es que para poder convertir tus BTC rápidamente a otra divisa tienes que tenerlos permanentemente en un exchange, con el riesgo que ello acarrea.



Eso no lo arreglas con un wallet multimoneda?


----------



## Skull & Bones (1 Jun 2017)

que alguien me explique para inutiles que es el hardfork y el core.

que hace cada cosa?


----------



## Geldschrank (1 Jun 2017)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Eso no lo arreglas con un wallet multimoneda?



No, si está en un monedero local tuyo, tiene que pasar por un exchange para convertirlo. Otra cosa es que el wallet esté tirando contra un exchange.

Se podría hacer algo así con multisigna, de tal manera que conservases el wallet pero un tercer certificase el cambio de moneda?? Sería un puntazo.


----------



## Nico (2 Jun 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Si quiero pagar una sola cosa sí. Pero para hacer varios pagos tendrías que tipear a los mineros una vez por cada envío.
> 
> Para eso haces una sola transacción grande al exchange, lo conviertes en alt, y con ella haces ya tantos pagos como necesites.
> 
> Así solo pagas una fee "gorda" de Bitcoin.



A esto me refería yo.

Digamos que quieres tener un medio de pago "rápido". De tus bitcoins tomas lo necesario para el mes (o para el año) lo cambias a XX (digamos Litecoin) y los pagos se hacen el Litecoins, baratos y rápidos.

A fin de mes (o año), decides si vuelves a metera más litecoins o recuperas los que tengas a bitcoin.

Viene a ser lo mismo que una "cadena lateral" con la diferencia que usas directamente otra cripto.

Eso, si MUCHA GENTE aceptara el esquema... paguemos todos en Dash! (y entonces todo el movimiento MONETARIO se hace en Dash pero los AHORROS los tienes en bitcoin).


----------



## sirpask (2 Jun 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> que alguien me explique para inutiles que es el hardfork y el core.
> 
> que hace cada cosa?



Core se le llama al software creado por los mejores desarrolladores que existen, herederos de Satoshi.
Hardfork es crear otro token bifurcando la cadena de bloques existente. (ejemplo Ether y ether classic)

---------- Post added 02-jun-2017 at 07:43 ----------




Nico dijo:


> A esto me refería yo.
> 
> Digamos que quieres tener un medio de pago "rápido". De tus bitcoins tomas lo necesario para el mes (o para el año) lo cambias a XX (digamos Litecoin) y los pagos se hacen el Litecoins, baratos y rápidos.
> 
> ...



Y por ahora el sistema funciona, salvo por que la ultima semana de mes se calienta demasiado la cotizacion.


----------



## Claudius (2 Jun 2017)

dunlop dijo:


> Llevo tiempo en el BTC y nunca me habis sucedido esto
> 
> -Trandferéncia de de 6 euros, me recomiendan un fee de 1.5$, hace dos meses fueron 36 céntimos de $, si pago ese fee tarda 20 minutos, tengo prisa y accedo, ha tardado casi 15 horas...si quiero accelerar el proceso hay webs dedicadas a ello, eso si, has de pagar.
> 
> ...



Es la hoja de ruta china, para que se migre a Litecoin.
Está todo orquestado. Pero son cábalas de viejo.

to the moonnnnn (las fee) :XX:

---------- Post added 02-jun-2017 at 19:29 ----------

Blockchains are the new Linux, not the new internet

Blockchains are the new Linux, not the new internet | TechCrunch


----------



## Skull & Bones (2 Jun 2017)

por que en OKCoin hay tan poco volumen desde principio de año? en el grafico se ve claro.


----------



## Skull & Bones (2 Jun 2017)

*launching ETH on the OKCoin exchange*

2017-05-31 
Dear OKCoin users, 

OKCoin was founded based on a commitment to providing our users the best product, technology, and trading experience. Over the past few years, we have received frequent requests to launch a variety of digital assets on our exchange. Our stance, as a sophisticated digital asset trading platform that serves millions of users around the world, has always been to be prudent about adding new digital assets that have not been fully tested by the market. 

Recently, OKCoin users have taken interest in the development of Ethereum (ETH) and Ethereum Classic (ETC), and there is an increasing demand for OKCoin to enable ETH and ETC trading. For the past two years, we have been constantly reviewing the viability of listing ETH and ETC based on factors including technical maturity, innovation, market liquidity, and compliance. 

Today, we are formally launching ETH on the OKCoin exchange. Ethereum has a current circulation of 90 million, with ETH reaching a market cap in excess of USD 10 billion, and a total hashrate of more than 25K GB. Hundreds of applications are now built on Ethereum and a growing number of applications are using smart contracts run on the Ethereum blockchain.

Important*announcement*about*OKCoin*The Leading Global Bitcoin Exchange | OKCoin.com

---------- Post added 02-jun-2017 at 22:53 ----------

*La fiebre del “oro digital” en Japón dispara el valor del bitcoin*
*2 Junio, 2017*







*El pago de Bitcoin va más allá en Japón*


En Japón ya se puede pagar con bitcoins en restaurantes de sushi, tiendas de electrónica o hasta la factura del gas, gracias a una normativa pionera que ha desatado la fiebre del “oro digital” en el país asiático y disparado su cotización a nivel global.

Empresas y usuarios nipones han adoptado con entusiasmo la moneda virtual desde que en abril entró en vigor la primera ley en todo el mundo que reconoce al bitcoin y a otras divisas digitales como forma de pago, y se prevé que este año hasta 300.000 establecimientos en Japón acepten este tipo de dinero.

La repentina explosión del bitcoin en la tercera economía mundial ha aupado su cotización hasta niveles récord -el pasado 25 de mayo rebasó los 2.700 dólares-, y ha situado al yen como moneda más intercambiada por bitcoins por encima del dólar y el yuan, según datos de la web especializada con sede en Londres CryptoCompare.

Esta criptodivisa (forma de pago que tiene en la codificación de datos el respaldo de su valor) se ha apreciado un 575 % en un año y un 150 % sólo desde abril, aunque sigue siendo un misterio para muchos.

A finales de mayo, el precio de esta divisa sin patria y no regulada por ningún banco central superó por primera vez al máximo histórico de la onza de oro y llegó a duplicarlo, un auge espectacular cuya
estela siguen otras criptomonedas de cuño más reciente como el Ethereum.

“El bitcoin ha alcanzado cotas nunca vistas a raíz de su regularización en Japón”, explica a Efe el analista Charles Hayter, fundador de Cryptocompare, quien añade que el nuevo estatus legal “ha reforzado la confianza en una moneda hasta hace nada considerada como activo de riesgo”.

La aerolínea nipona de bajo coste Peach o la conocida cadena de tiendas de electrónica Bic Camera son algunas de las empresas que aceptan bitcoins, a las que se suman cada día más grandes y pequeños establecimientos japoneses.

“Es mucho más rápido procesar pagos con bitcoin, y más barato que las tarjetas de crédito por las comisiones que cobran los bancos”, destaca el chef Ken Nagahama, patrón del restaurante tokiota de sushi Numazuko Ginza, quien ha observado un marcado incremento de comensales que pagan con moneda virtual.

“Las grandes corporaciones también comienzan a mostrar interés por el bitcoin y se plantean adoptarlo”, señala por su parte Kagayaki Kawabata, responsable de la casa de cambio Coincheck, una de las muchas start-up que han proliferado al calor del bitcoin, y principal proveedora nipona de servicios relacionados.

La presteza con la que Japón ha abrazado el bitcoin llama la atención al tratarse de un país con gran apego al dinero en efectivo -representa un 70 por ciento de los pagos totales-, y donde numerosos establecimientos no aceptan la tarjeta de crédito.

El país asiático fue además en 2014 escenario de la peor crisis del bitcoin durante su corta historia: el escándalo de Mt.Gox, en su día la mayor casa de cambio de la criptomoneda y que quebró tras la desaparición de cientos de millones de dólares en bitcoins por una supuesta malversación cometida por su propietario, Mark Karpeles.

Tras este momento en el que la imagen del bitcoin tocó fondo e incluso algunos analistas vaticinaron su muerte, las autoridades niponas decidieron regular las monedas digitales, medida a la que se sumará el próximo julio la exención del IVA en los pagos con criptomonedas.

El objetivo es aumentar la protección de consumidores y negocios que usen estas divisas y evitar que se empleen para el lavado de dinero, financiar el terrorismo u otras actividades ilegales, explicó a Efe una portavoz de la Agencia nipona de Servicios Financieros.

Tanto Kawabata como Hayter valoran estas iniciativas como “positivas” para promover el uso del bitcoin, aunque advierten de que la escalada en la demanda de esta criptomoneda, cuyo suministro está limitado, conlleva “numerosos desafíos técnicos”.

Muchos expertos prevén un camino aún repleto de altibajos para el bitcoin y hablan de una nueva burbuja en su cotización, mientras que los entusiastas y emprendedores de las criptodivisas vislumbran un futuro no muy lejano en el que éstas reemplazarán a las monedas tradicionales.

“El valor de las monedas se atribuye por consenso social y evoluciona con el tiempo. Antes de que el dinero adoptara su forma actual se pagaba con piedras, conchas o con oro”, subraya Kawabata, quien confía en que las monedas digitales se impondrán por ser una forma de pago “más barata, fluida y cómoda”.


La fiebre del "oro digital" en Japón dispara el valor del bitcoin |

____________________________________________________________

https://zaif.jp/trade_btc_jpy

BTC/JPY

276.000 Yenes/BitCoin


----------



## Claudius (3 Jun 2017)

Japan


----------



## Nico (3 Jun 2017)

Todos los indicadores que sigo dan la señal "limpito para arriba" o, lo que es lo mismo traduciéndolo, que no se detecta ningún punto de conflicto en particular que pueda afectar la suba que se lleva.

Sobre lo que llamo la atención sin embargo es que en la zona de las "alts" hay unos 200 o 300 millones que "van y vienen" de una a la otra. Obviamente algunas ballenas han trasladado su zona de cacería desde el bitcoin a las alts y allí arman sus pumps&dumps.

Cada tanto unas ignotas desconocidas aparecen con volúmenes de 100 millones y subidas del 50-80% y te quedas con cara de "what" viendo los tejes y manejes.

Por caso... ahora los veo jugando con *Stratis, Siacoin y DigiByte*.

Así que, sin duda, los que tienen ganas de "fiesta" andan jugando por esos lados y, tanto el Bitcoin como algunas ya consolidadas (caso de Ethereum o Ripple) están de lo más tranquilas y estables.

Una buena época, tanto para los "hodlers" como para los jugadores de casino... hay espacio para todos.


----------



## argan (3 Jun 2017)

La verdad es que nunca me ha interesado el bitcoin, tonto de mí, burbuja mediante. 

En mi modesta opinión, una burbuja es impredecible hasta que cotas puede llegar, pero... yo iría saliendo de forma ordenada. 

De todas formas, puedo estar muy equivocado: TSLA short, SPX short, OIL Short....

Saludos


----------



## Nico (3 Jun 2017)

Como todos estos procesos (llamémoslos "burbujas" para hacerla corta aunque no todos lo sean por igual) son predecibles en su *EVOLUCION* (al final explotan) pero es muy difícil acertar con su *DURACION*.

Y digo que no todas son "burbujas" en un sentido clásico porque, las verdaderas "burbujas" requieren como combustible de "crédito barato y abundante" en su etapa de fogoneo mientras que los procesos especulativos pueden operar -de modo muy similar- sin el requisito del crédito.

Acá, si vamos a ser estrictos, no estamos ante una burbuja de las clásicas pero si ante un proceso de alta especulación que, como todos, sube hasta el punto donde pierde el equilibrio (las causas pueden ser muchas) y allí, los más sagaces tratan de salirse a tiempo para llevarse sus ganancias... y ese es del desbarranque.

Lo que hay que decir es que, de los números e indicadores actuales al menos, el circuito sigue funcionando. Todavía hay un buen tirón por delante y, habiendo tantos factores que pueden influir es muy difícil ponerse a predecir cuando estallará.

Incluso podría NO ESTALLAR si, en algún punto se autoregulara o adquiriera otros usos que a su vez fortalezcan el sistema.

Por lo pronto tiene a su favor que no hay indicadores "de éxito" -salvo el precio- que destapen o hagan evidente los problemas subyacentes.

En la burbuja de las "punto com" el subyacente eran *EMPRESAS* y, podías obviar los resultados -la falta de ganancias- durante mucho tiempo pero no para siempre.

La burbuja inmobiliaria -con el formato clásico- podía durar mientras hubiera *CREDITO* para que un panchito recién bajado del avión y sin empleo pudiera comprarse un piso de 600.000 euros.

Pero acá, nadie le pide NADA al bitcoin, ni al litecoin, ni al Ethereum, ni al digicoin -salvo que existan-. No necesitan mostrar tasas de uso, compras, utilidades... nada. Existen y ya está.

Por otro lado mientras la gente compre con sus ahorros, tampoco es un indicador que los bancos vayan a cerrar el grifo de los créditos... mientras haya ahorros para fagocitarse y gente dispuesta a meterlos puede seguir y seguir.

Así que, al menos en el corto plazo no hay ningún indico de que vaya a derrumbarse... pero es obvio que, en algún punto -sea el que fuera en el futuro- habrá alguien que querrá llevarse su ganancia a casa y, ese día, no habrá puertas suficiente para salir. Esa parte de la historia todavía no ha llegado.


----------



## argan (3 Jun 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Acá, si vamos a ser estrictos, no estamos ante una burbuja de las clásicas pero si ante un proceso de alta especulación que, como todos, sube hasta el punto donde pierde el equilibrio (las causas pueden ser muchas) y allí, los más sagaces tratan de salirse a tiempo para llevarse sus ganancias... y ese es del desbarranque.



Impresionante definición de burbuja.


----------



## asilei (3 Jun 2017)

El punto de equilibrio será 1 satoshi=1¥ y lo sabeis


----------



## Digamelon (4 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham ( por si acaso ) prefiere estar alla y aca , arriba y abajo , a la derecha y a la izquierda o...en otras palabras ... en el pasado y el futuro ...Ahhh el clapham ...puede darle la razon al Nico y ...quitarsela .
> Si es que la verdad es relativa en este Universo cuantico de posibilidades infinitas donde todo puede ser o ser su contrario .
> EL clapham no cree que el Bitcoin sea una burbuja .
> Es mas , el clapham cree que el universo cryptiano llego para quedarse porque esta escrito en la Tora y es mas ...el clapham cree que mientras los gobiernos jugaban al gato y al raton con el BTC amenzando un dia si y otro tambien con su inminente defenestracion , en el fondo estaban cargando .
> ...



¿El Clapham es gallego?

"Lo mismo que le digo una cosa le digo la otra."


----------



## Nico (4 Jun 2017)

Los bloques con *5 btc de comisión* han llegado !!

Vez pasada hice el comentario que, hace unos meses, encontrar comisiones de "1" era todo un hallazgo... pero se fueron haciendo corrientes y empezaron a aparecer las de "2".

De modo bastante rápido aparecieron las "3" y, casi de la mano, las de "4".

Ya empiezan a verse bloques con *"5"* btc de comisión.

Por caso:

Bloques: *469630, 469629, 469620, 469607, 469630, 469594*.

Merde! :8:


----------



## sirpask (4 Jun 2017)

Nico.... Veo un murcielago en el Ibex ... Por tu culpa !! Jaja

En los últimos 20 años el IBEX 35 cada vez q el indicador macd ha alcanzado estos niveles ha corregido como mínimo un -27%. 
En el DAX -29%. https://twitter.com/BolsacomTrading/status/870991162227781632/photo/1

A ver que es el detonante. Por cierto, esto significa que hay que cargar la burra con BTC.


----------



## asilei (4 Jun 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Nico.... Veo un murcielago en el Ibex ... Por tu culpa !! Jaja
> 
> En los últimos 20 años el IBEX 35 cada vez q el indicador macd ha alcanzado estos niveles ha corregido como mínimo un -27%.
> En el DAX -29%. https://twitter.com/BolsacomTrading/status/870991162227781632/photo/1
> ...




Al final Bitcoin se impondrá simplemente porque ha estado aquí para cuando se le ha necesitado. Entorno de masivas inyecciones monetarias por parte de los BC, crecimiento de la deuda global. Estancamiento de crecimiento y deflación salarial en los paises "del 1er mundo"

En las condiciones macro y micro actuales la transferencia de valor de FIAT a BTC es inexorable.


----------



## kikepm (4 Jun 2017)

asilei dijo:


> En las condiciones macro y micro actuales la transferencia de valor de FIAT a BTC es inexorable.



Estamos asistiendo a la implosión de los sistemas monetarios FIAT debido a que las tesis inflacionistas renovadas por Keynes han surtido efecto incluso en sectores del liberalismo económico, los monetaristas terminaron aceptando las principales tesis keynesianas, la terminología, los métodos y hasta las tesis de demanda agregada.

Durante el S. XIX el inflacionismo fue aplastado por los economistas y permaneció en el olvido por unos 75 años.

Es muy probable que en nuestras vidas asistamos a un cataclismo financiero y a pánicos bancarios como los que ya no se recuerdan.

Las malas teorías sobre lo que es el dinero están permitiendo a las autoridades monetarias inflactar a tal punto que solo los incrementos de productividad derivados de la mejora tecnológica están impidiendo propagarse como aumentos de precios explosivos. 

La caida hacia el agujero negro se está produciendo a paso lento pero firme, el horizonte de sucesos ha sido traspasado ya y en lo que queda hasta el colapso final asistiremos a una toma de conciencia sostenida de cada vez mas ciudadanos libres, un incremento de las ideas anarquistas y un repudio cada vez mayor de las monedas del estado.

Cuando ocurra, el evento será cataclísmico y muy rápido, en cuanto la pérdida de confianza en el dinero FIAT cruce un punto crítico.


Es un pronóstico duro pero bastante seguro porque las autoridades no comprenden hacia donde les dirige su política de saqueo. LA inflación va a acabar con el estado nación tal y como lo conocemos.


----------



## Nico (5 Jun 2017)

Te aviso -por si no se ha leído bien- que yo no hablo de "catacrock" ni de nada que se le parezca. He dicho que todo mercado llega *a PUNTOS DE EQUILIBRIO *que es otra cosa.

Los puntos de equilibrio en el mundo de las criptomonedas pueden implicar un desbarranque brutal de lo que hay o, por causas varias -que son posibles- equilibrarse en este punto... o más arriba incluso !

Luego, podemos hablar de qué "causas" podrían llevar a uno u otro escenario pero, repito que no he dicho que tenga que implosionar como única opción. Para nada. Eso no quita que la implosión ES una de las posibilidades.


----------



## HimbersohPremium (5 Jun 2017)

No se que haceis hablando aqui como si fuera un bar de pueblo.

Hay muchos estudios cientificos que indican tendencias de investigacion, valor monetario y demas de BTC, respaldados por journals y conferencias de prestigio.

Informaos un poco y dejad de ensuciar el hilo.


----------



## Nico (5 Jun 2017)

Simple. Los traes y los discutes. Salvo que seas un mero hablador... de bar de pueblo.


----------



## jam14 (5 Jun 2017)

Rusia inicia el desarrollo de una moneda virtual nacional - RT


----------



## asilei (5 Jun 2017)

HimbersohPremium dijo:


> No se que haceis hablando aqui como si fuera un bar de pueblo.
> 
> Hay muchos estudios cientificos que indican tendencias de investigacion, valor monetario y demas de BTC, respaldados por journals y conferencias de prestigio.
> 
> Informaos un poco y dejad de ensuciar el hilo.



Las investigaciones, journals y conferencias servirán para explicar BTC a toro pasado si se impone o si fracasa, unos tendrá razón y otros habrán errado, hoy por hoy lo único que hay cierto es que existe una corriente global de transferencia de valor de FIAT a BTC. Ir más allá es cuestión del color del cristal con el que lo mires:

Si se mira a BTC como un activo de inversión las caracteristicas son tendencia fuertemente alcista de alta volatibilidad y riesgo extremo al no estar respaldado por ningún fundamental 'clásico'.

Si se mira a BTC como un medio de pago, las características son sistema abierto de probada fiabilidad, inmutable de alta confianza con enorme potencial de futuro pero baja implementación práctica

Si se mira a BTC como dinero, es el indicador de valor de la utilidad de la cadena de bloques como sistema de registro descentralizado e inatacable.

Si se mira a BTC como un nuevo paradigma económico, tenemos un ecosistema de criptomonedas que evoluciona y se adapta a gran velocidad mediante prueba/error desarrollando una gran variedad de utilidades.

Si se mira a BTC como un nuevo orden social, tenemos un sistema funcionando sin coordinación central con incentivos para todos los actores del ecosistema y toma de decisiones mediante consenso. 

Y habrá más colores, pero ninguno es completo cuando se analiza BTC. 

Entonces ¿Cual es el color que opera de 'driver' para todo ese flujo inexorable de FIAT a BTC? NO SE SABE. Porque puede que al final el driver fundamental sea una cuestión de oportunidad. Cuando el entorno macro y micro global está reventando por sus costuras, BTC estaba allí. Funciona, genera confianza y por lo tanto hay personas que CREEN que se puede imponer como medio de pago, como moneda, como nuevo paradigma incluso nuevo orden social.

O sea que objetivamente solo sabemos dos cosas ciertas, que existe una corriente creciente de transferencia de valor que la vemos en tiempo real en los exchanges y que todo sistema monetario que consiga una aceptación suficiente se impone.

Y por todo esto los debates sobre BTC no pueden ser cuestión de razón, son cuestión de intuición, de miedo, de apuesta incluso de esperanza. Por eso se puede hablar en el bar del pueblo, todos somos igual ignorantes sobre el futuro del BTC.


----------



## HimbersohPremium (5 Jun 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Simple. Los traes y los discutes. Salvo que seas un mero hablador... de bar de pueblo.



Es tan sencillo como ir a google scholar y escribir:

«Bitcoin systematic literature review»

Hay 4 reviews bastante chulas.


----------



## Nico (6 Jun 2017)

Impresionante Rally !

En esta ocasión más que un trencito tendrían que usar la foto de una aplanadora. Una subida sólida y consistente.

Y conste que no me refiero sólo al Bitcoin que hizo un nuevo ATH en *$ 2840*... ver Ethereum en *$ 255*, litecoin en *$ 30*, Dash en *$ 145*... son cifras SIDERALES.

Además no aparecen signos de agotamiento ni cambio de tendencia por ahora.

Sigan disfrutando los afortunados ! :Aplauso:


----------



## mamendurrio (6 Jun 2017)

$ 2855


----------



## dunlop (6 Jun 2017)

El principal sitio web de inversión del Reino Unido ofrece a los clientes la oportunidad de invertir en bitcoin a partir de hoy, sin el fracaso tecnológico que suele requerir la compra de la criptocurrencia., pero nada continuemos con las mierdas del SWIFT, SEPAS y su puta madre

Hargreaves Lansdown | ISAs, *pensions*, funds and shares
Hargreaves Lansdown lets customers invest in bitcoin | Daily Mail Online

A todo ello, Bitstamp *2874.53$*


----------



## asilei (6 Jun 2017)

Independientemente de como termine, estamos viviendo un proceso histórico.

La suma de market cap de las 10 principales cryptos es de aprox $90.000M CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Entraría en el puesto 96 del TOP100 de compañias globales por Market Cap (justo después de NTT y Deutsche Telecom)

These are the top 100 companies ranked by Current Market Capitalization (U.S.$ millions)


----------



## remonster (6 Jun 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Impresionante Rally !
> (...)
> Sigan disfrutando los afortunados ! :Aplauso:



Y tú disfruta de tus camisetas "Yo compre bitcoin a $95" ::

Nunca conocí a un memo con tan poca vergüenza.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 Jun 2017)

Dicen que la primera compra que se hizo con Bitcoñs fue una pizza de pepperoni y costó 10.000 BTC. Madre de Dios si los hubiera holdeado...


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Jun 2017)

clapham, nos diviertes. Algún satoshi te caerá cuando llegue a 100.000, pero tendrás que hacer el pino en yutub, con el  de fondo.


----------



## tolomeo (6 Jun 2017)

El bitcoin crece a impulsos, de burbuja en burbuja cada vez mayor. 
Si no lo ves después de tantos años es que eres un poco retarded.


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Jun 2017)

Yo solo veo que el BCE imprime como loco 60k millones de merkelios al mes y no te entra el pánico. 

BTC es tu refugio. Piénsalo: Solo hay 16.4 millones de BTC y es la única manera de escapar a la estafa FIAT.


----------



## sirpask (6 Jun 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> El bitcoin crece a impulsos, de burbuja en burbuja cada vez mayor.
> Si no lo ves después de tantos años es que eres un poco retarded.



El Nasdaq tbien ha subido 1000$ en 4 meses, y se supone que es mas serio.


----------



## jorge (6 Jun 2017)

Yo creo que cuando el btc se ponga en 3000 machacantes pegará una buena corrección y será momento de vender para volver a recomprar sobre los 2500 o por ahí. 

FDO: Rappel.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Jun 2017)

Leve corrección, pero ver esta semana los 3.000$ sería bonito.


----------



## Skull & Bones (7 Jun 2017)

*OKCoin 2963.47$

Zaif.jp 2912.68$

Bitstamp 2850.22$ 

BTC-e 2749.11$ 

Bitfinex 2822.95$*



> *Mañana estamos en los 3000 Dollars!!!!* 8:


----------



## racional (7 Jun 2017)

Bitcoin a $3000 es barato, si tuviera la misma capitalizacion que Apple, costaria 10 veces más.


----------



## sirpask (7 Jun 2017)

Unenumerated: Money, blockchains, and social scalability


----------



## Claudius (7 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham se pregunta si uno puede ir al Banco y pedir una hipoteca dando como " aval " un wallet con 10 BTC ....
> Mire usted ...aqui esta un wallet con 10 BTC ...su valor es de 30 mil $ y la clave secreta es patriaomuertevenceremos59 ...
> Donde firmo ? Lo mas probable es que el banquero te pregunte si tienes ORO que para ellos es TIER 1 ...Ahhh, la reliquia barbara
> Y cada dia una crypto nueva ...




Si lo necesitas, te hago consultoría y te digo que entidades financieras cumplen tu deseo, obviamente no son latinoamericanas ni hispanas.


----------



## estrujillo (7 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado .
> Resulta que el metodo utilizado para " calcular " el precio del BTC es tomando como referencia el precio del ultimo bitcoin vendido ...



Bueno, eso no es una idea nueva del bitcoin. Es asi como se calcula la market cap de todas las empresas cotizadas en todo el mundo, incluso de cara a la contabilidad fiscal auditada.

Otra cosa es que la gente no entienda el sistema o quiera pensar que hay algo mas de lo que hay.


----------



## Claudius (7 Jun 2017)

Como se fue la chavalería vamos a celebrar esto, que es épico!!!
A punto de consolidar un 3000 usd OMG!!

Una party -Bitcoin- animal. :Baile:

[youtube]IIQ3mIGKquc[/youtube]


----------



## Cui Bono (7 Jun 2017)

Un pasito más que se ha dado con el WSJ. 
El siguiente puede ser la crypto de Amazon, convertible a BTC. 

Game over, chatarreros.


----------



## psiloman (7 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> La pu&% locura :
> Y la velocidad del dinero cayendo en picado .
> Ni con candela la gente compra . El dead money esta mas dead que nunca
> El clapham sospecha que muy pronto prohibiran los colchones hasta que oucrra el colapso y venga el helicoptero money
> ...



Habrá inflación si Ellos lo desean, habrá deflación si Ellos lo desean. El oro valdrá 18000 o 300 $ si Ellos lo desean. El bitcoin pasa a valer 10 $ mañana si Ellos lo desean. Mierdacoin aparece mañana y será la moneda digital mundial si Ellos lo desean.

Que lo real y tangible son las patatas, el arroz, unos pantalones y un cepillo de dientes, totalmente de acuerdo. Pero comprarás todo con lo que Ellos te digan. Y lo que te digan que vale para comprar cosas valdrá lo que Ellos quieran que valga.

No seamos tan ingenuos como para pensar que Ellos han dejado a Bitcoin y otras criptomonedas llegar a donde están por un descuido...de hecho creo que ninguno de los que estamos aquí lo pensamos no?.


----------



## sirpask (7 Jun 2017)

Rusia hacia Ethereum: Vladimir Putin se reúne con Vitalik Buterin | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## jam14 (8 Jun 2017)

Bitcoin desplomándose en estos momentos un 8%...¿Comienza la fiesta? :rolleye:


----------



## dunlop (8 Jun 2017)

jam14 dijo:


> Bitcoin desplomándose en estos momentos un 8%...¿Comienza la fiesta? :rolleye:



Entre este mes y Julio ha de caer a los 1700$ según lo previsto, veremos si sucede


----------



## Skull & Bones (8 Jun 2017)

si esta barato....100.000.000 de satoshis a 2700$

cada millon de satoshis a 27$


----------



## remonster (8 Jun 2017)

Joder...el mongo sionista del clapham monopolizando el hilo...

El indicador troll sigue en máximos...

A disfrutar bitcoineros!

---------- Post added 08-jun-2017 at 11:37 ----------




remonster dijo:


> Joder...el mongo sionista del clapham monopolizando el hilo...
> 
> El indicador troll sigue en máximos...
> 
> A disfrutar bitcoineros!



Por cierto, la valoración del bitcoin está muy próxima a la cotización y ya tenemos spread positivo:

Valoración del Bitcoin : btces


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (8 Jun 2017)

copio esto aquí de otro hilo, el hilo de Ripple, por si a alguien le interesa
____________________________________________________________________

Bueno señores, si bien es cierto que los señores que abrieron el hilo del Bitcoin merecen todo mi respeto y mi reconocimiento por lo que me han hecho aprender, y sobre todo, la pasta que me han hecho ganar , creo que el sistema ha preparado su alternativa para que esto no se le vaya de las manos.

Y por ello, han creado RIPPLE, un "bitcoin", o vamos, una criptomoneda controlada por el sistema.

Básicamente, esta criptomoneda está emitida por una empresa que posee el 65% de las monedas, que irá soltando según le vaya saliendo de los cojones. Vamos, un timo de la estampita de libro, que me dirá alguno.

Está totalmente minada, así que la velocidad de transacción es muy alta, a diferencia de Bitcoin (que como sabéis los del hilo y los que sabéis un poco de esto, da problemas) y otras como Ethereum. 

Por ello, esta empresa ha creado esta moneda como un servicio bancario para todo el sistema financiero, y han entrado ya unos cuantos bancos gordos a saco para ahorrar tiempo y dinero en transacciones. 

A mi forma de ver, el sistema va a potenciar este tipo de criptomoneda, controlada por el propio sistema, y se va a potenciar como medio de cambio entre bancos para sus interbancarios, etc. 

En los últimos meses, se ha disparado y multiplicado por más de 10. 

Alguno dirá que es una burbuja. No seré yo quien lo niegue.

Pero, y partiendo que es una inversión sumamente especulativa, creo que el sistema va a potenciar su uso y CREO que en un futuro no lejano llegará a superar el valor del Bitcoin, que no deja de ser descentralizado, y por ello, fuera del sistema.

Al tiempo señores.
Y recordad esta frase: EL SISTEMA SIEMPRE PUEDE CON LOS ANTISISTEMA.

Yo llevo semanas metiendo la patita en Ripple y ya llevo unas cuantas no se dice cuántas, que es de mala educación

Suerte si alguien se apunta a la aventura, por aquí iré comentando su evolución

PD: Es un timo de libro. Lo sé. No soy gilipollas, la propia empresa que ha creado la moneda dice que tiene un 65% de los Ripple y que los irá soltando.

PD 2: Es una burbuja. Lo sé. Como he dicho, es una inversión especulativa. Estoy dispuesto a perder el 100% de la inversión, y no me asustaría ni preocuparía.

PD 3: No busco rivalidad alguna con los bitcoiñeros. Es más, fui uno de vosotros. Solo que me he cambiado al "SISTEMA" porque estoy aquí para ganar pasta, nada más... 
______________________________ ______________________________ ____

https://criptonoticias.com/adopcion/...#axzz4j8qvmB4k

Los nuevos participantes de esta nueva ronda de inversión son grandes bancos e instituciones financieras de alcance global como Standard Chartered, Accenture Ventures, SCB Digital Ventures, SBI Holdings y el brazo de inversión del Banco Comercial de Siam de Tailandia, entre otros. Además, participarán inversores que ya han apostado por Ripple como el Banco Santander SA, los respectivos brazos de inversiones de capital de riesgo de CME Group Inc y Seagate Technology, la firma inversora Venture 51.

Esta nueva ronda de inversión lograría que Ripple eleve su capital a 93 millones de dólares, lo que posicionaría a la empresa cómo la cuarta con mayor cantidad de fondos entre las empresas que dedican sus actividades en torno al bitcoin o la tecnología blockchain. En esta lista ocupa el primer lugar el Círculo Financiero de Internet con 136 millones de dólares de capital, luego está 21 Inc con 121 millones de dólares, y en tercer lugar está Coinbase con 116 millones de dólares.

La ronda de inversión de Ripple llamado la atención de diferentes empresas del sector financiero. La empresa ya ha anunciado que Standard Chartered, Siam Commercial, el Banco Nacional de Australia, Mizuno Financial Group, Westpac, MBO Financial Group y Shanghai Huarui Bank han firmado recientemente contratos a largo plazo para integrar los servicios de Ripple a sus plataformas bancarias.


----------



## gurrumino (8 Jun 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> copio esto aquí de otro hilo, el hilo de Ripple, por si a alguien le interesa
> ____________________________________________________________________
> 
> Bueno señores, si bien es cierto que los señores que abrieron el hilo del Bitcoin merecen todo mi respeto y mi reconocimiento por lo que me han hecho aprender, y sobre todo, la pasta que me han hecho ganar , creo que el sistema ha preparado su alternativa para que esto no se le vaya de las manos.
> ...



¿Ande se compran esos bichos8:?, voy a meter 300 napels como en bitcoñi, ya sé que no me voy a hacer rico pero joder, es emocionante .


----------



## Cui Bono (8 Jun 2017)

Es incapaz de atravesar la media móvil de 100 hrs:
Bitcoincharts | Charts

Nos vamos a 3000 pero ya, ya, ya. 





Dame una T
Dame una U
Dame una D
Dame una A
Dame una M
Dame otra U
Dame una N
TU-DA-MÚN ::


----------



## asilei (8 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> 3000 ?
> Cuidado que no pierda los 2500 $ antes del domingo ...tu sigue asi , que no decaiga la moral . Ahora mismo esta a precio del 14 de Mayo
> 24 dias tirados a la basura ...



No hagas trampas, estamos en precio del 26 de mayo, fué un máximo historico a 2.700$ después de un rally de 10 dias, veniamos de 1.600$.


----------



## asilei (8 Jun 2017)

keinur dijo:


> ¿¿Le pides a un Judem que no haga trampas??
> 
> Jajajajaja :XX:



No te lo pierdas, ha confundido el máximo del dia 26 a las 14h con el dia 14.


----------



## Morfosintáctico (8 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Blablabla, yalodecíayo, basura varia, etc
> 
> Ni un misero THANKS ...



¿Pero qué thanks quieres, si eres lo que en mi pueblo se llama un "falabarato"?

Bastante que no te están tirando piedras de canto en la cabeza.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (8 Jun 2017)

gurrumino dijo:


> ¿Ande se compran esos bichos8:?, voy a meter 300 napels como en bitcoñi, ya sé que no me voy a hacer rico pero joder, es emocionante .



Yo n bitstamp


----------



## Antonius Block (8 Jun 2017)

En una semana un 20%; en 30 días un 54,93%. Yo la verdad es que estoy un poco deprimido y por eso me he registrado en el foro, saludos.


----------



## Skull & Bones (8 Jun 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> En una semana un 20%; en 30 días un 54,93%. Yo la verdad es que estoy un poco deprimido y por eso me he registrado en el foro, saludos.



Bienvenido Antonius Block, ahi tienes tu primer Thanks!!!


----------



## comparto-piso (9 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Podeis decir lo que querais ...
> pero desde que el clapham vendio a 2900 $ el criptotulipan no ha levantado cabeza . No solo NO ha llegado a los 3000 $ , sino que esta en la cuerda floja de los 2700 $ y con pinta bajista ...
> Hoy ya ha perforado el suelo de los 2700 $ 5 veces .
> Si , se ha recuperado de la matanza de ayer pero del maximo de 2899 $ marcado en Bitfinex ha perdido 170 $ ( casi un 6 % )
> ...



Tu dijiste que habías vendido a 2.500 no a 2900. No será que te arrepientes?:XX:


----------



## remonster (9 Jun 2017)

Hasta el supermetalero de Jim Rogers bullish. Con lo cual no todos los viejos veteranos están gagá como Buffet. 

A Jim Rogers hay que seguirlo y estudiar sus libros.


----------



## Morfosintáctico (9 Jun 2017)

Ostias pues lo que diga Cramer sí me preocupa, porque es un cantamañanas y un manipulador de cuidado:

Jim Cramer Admits To Stock Manipulation When At Hedge Fund | Seeking Alpha



> On manipulating AAPL: "Apple, it’s very important to spread the rumor that both Verizon and AT&T decided they didn’t like the phone… and this is very easy because the people who write about Apple want that story and you can claim that it’s credible because you spoke to someone at Apple because Apple doesn’t issue any statements." Cramer says he would do this in conjunction with placing large put orders (1,000 blocks) to create the impression that something was happening and then HE would call Pisani and say, "hey, something is happening, there’s a lot of put buying going on at Apple... What’s important when you’re in that hedge fund mode, is not to do anything remotely truthful, because the truth is so against your view that it’s important to create a new truth, to develop a fiction. And the fiction is developed by almost anybody who is down like 2% to up 6% a year…"


----------



## Claudius (9 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham vendio a 2800ypico , ahi estan mis posts .



[youtube]HS7YZhsjRAo[/youtube]

Para las próximas 72h, que mi cacharro avisó, pero seguro que fallará, eres digno de estudio, a ver si se pasa el psiquiatra ese que de vez en cuando viene a tocar las narices y hacéis migas.


----------



## Geldschrank (9 Jun 2017)

No sé, yo de análisis técnico no entiendo mucho pero viendo la gráfica en bitcoinwisdom en formato exponencial a una semana, parece que la cosa se va de madre, es como una doble exponencial.
A los que sabéis del tema, veis ésto sostenible o creéis que reventará y bajará a 2000$ o menos?
Da la impresión de que la subida no es sana.


----------



## Divad (9 Jun 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Acabo de inventar una criptomoneda, solo habrá 3 unidades (las llamaré "Fangorias") divisible en 500 millones cada una (las llamaremos "carmencitas")... ¿no te parecen baratos mis carmencitas a 10.000 dólares la unidad teniendo en cuanta lo limitados que son las fangorias?... ¿a qué no vas a comprar a 10.000? :XX: ... Recuerda esto cada vez que tengas la tentación de soltar la misma majadería.



Recuerda que los mismos que sirves en el sistema FIAT, están también en ETH y sus hijos (nueva pirámide digital).

Para que luego no te escueza tras quedarte fuera del juego mirando como el rebaño se hacía rico...

Me decanto más que eres un comemierda y te callas las chapas que tienes ::



Spoiler



[Youtube]19h45rwX1Dc[/YouTube]



La trama que llevan los "listos" es divertida, tengo el dilema de si el HF de Bitcoin y el cambio a PoS por parte de ETH serán para el mismo día y así mantendrían ambas cotizaciones ante tanta incertidumbre que van a crear.

Será el momento de ver quien ocupa el trono. Saldrán al escenario como salvadores de la estafa piramidal que se han montado en el FIAT (los mismos) ::

Dadme el control de la minería y tendré el control de la era digital.

Veremos alguna bacanal para San Juan? :






Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (9 Jun 2017)

Yo creo que no es malo que la cotización se tome un respiro. Todo lo que sea estabilizar y afianzar el proyecto y el BTC en si, a medio y largo plazo es muy bueno.

No se puede pretender tener rallies ni montañas rusas cada semana. Creo que la paz de estos dias es positiva.


----------



## Bocanegra (9 Jun 2017)

Tengo intención de cambiar algunos bitcoins por ripple, por lo de los huevos y tal...cual sería el procedimiento más mejor?

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (9 Jun 2017)

Abrochense los cinturones, dentro de poco vamos a despegar y liquidar a Godzilla.

Mirad esto de hace poco:







Alguien estaba sentado en los 2960 para entrar en corto con 28000 contratos de OKcoin futuros. 

En cuanto ha visto que el precio estaba bajando antes de que él pudiese entrar, va y hace una venta en corto de 28000 contratos con una orden market, tumbando stop-loss por el camino que acaban tirando el precio 200$ abajo.

No ha tardado ni 5 minutos en recuperarse y estabilizarse en los 2880. 

En cuanto suba el precio un poco, va a haber un short-squeeze de la hostia. :rolleye:


----------



## comparto-piso (9 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham vendio a 2800ypico , ahi estan mis posts .
> BTC a 1 millon de $ ? Puede ser ...en un escenario de hiperinflacion donde un huevo cuesta 100 $ . El clapham no se guia por lo que diga fulanito de tal , menganito de tal . El clapham se guia por gente que sabe
> como por ejemplo Raoul Pal , que compro a 200 y vendio a 2000
> Una ganancia de 10X en cash ( no en criptobits en un wallet ) es una buena ganancia .
> ...




Pues escribiste cuando estaba a 2500 y pico.....



> El clapham , tras un noviazgo intenso y un revolcon apasionado con las cryptos incluso con algunas bebe-cryptos tipo factum , golem , etc ....ha decidido muy sabiamente salirse del cotarro ...
> Mejor fiat en mano que crypto volando .
> No se puede tentar a la suerte . De 87 libras ( 150 $ al cambio de entonces ) *a 2500 $* no esta nada mal . Pelotazo ...pero ya esta ...
> Ahora toca fiatizarse . Cuando el BTC corrija a lo bestia entonces el clapham entrara comprando el triple . Ya lo dijo en otro post .
> ...


----------



## dosuno (10 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> A ver ...no os enganeis .
> El BTC no esta ni de lejos , masificado .
> De donde sacais eso de que hace 6 anos no, pero ahora si ...
> NADIE usa btc . Cuando el clapham dice nadie se refiere a menos de 1 millon de personas . FENOMENO DE MASAS es Beyonce , Justin Bieber , Lady Gaga , Rihanna , Katy Perry ...
> ...



Aborreces hasta a las cabras tío... lo que en un principio me parecía divertido y extravagante ahora me parece tedioso y molesto. Los tips buenos... quedan diluidos debajo de toda la basura que sueltas alrededor.

Estás como una puta chota... pero te has convertido en un zumbado de esos que en vez de ser agradables y divertidos, procuras huir d ellos, por lo palizas que son.

No suelo postear en hilos de temáticas que mi opinión poco pueda aportar...
También me había propuesto no meter en el ignore a nadie, pasase lo que pasase.... pero hasta aquí he llegado.


----------



## Registrador (10 Jun 2017)

Soy bitconero y para la salud del btc creo q es muy bueno q el precio se estabilice. Los cambios brutales tanto para arriba como para abjo, no favorecen el uso de btc como moneda de pago (q debería ser el uso fundamental de la moneda)


----------



## vpsn (10 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> A ver ...no os enganeis .
> El BTC no esta ni de lejos , masificado .
> De donde sacais eso de que hace 6 anos no, pero ahora si ...
> NADIE usa btc . Cuando el clapham dice nadie se refiere a menos de 1 millon de personas . FENOMENO DE MASAS es Beyonce , Justin Bieber , Lady Gaga , Rihanna , Katy Perry ...
> ...



clapham yo uso bitcoin desde hace un año, y te puedo asegurar que hay mas gente que lo hace. De ahí que tenga ese valor.


----------



## automono (10 Jun 2017)

no uso ni he usado criptomonedas. 
Pero una cosa esta clara, no ha subido de precio porque nadie quiera usarlo como moneda.
Esto es especulacion pura y dura, todo el mundo se mete porque esta subiendo.
No es como el que se iba a paris y cambiaba pesetas por francos para comprar cositas y souvenires.
Bajar, bajara, y seguramente subira... pero es imposible saber cuando o como.
Estas cosas, para los que se puedan permitir estos riesgos, que para eso tambien ganan mas, o pierden mas.


----------



## orbeo (10 Jun 2017)

Bitcoin saldrá a cotizar en el MAB - Libre Mercado

Parece que dentro de poco tenemos BTC en el MAB


----------



## asilei (10 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Bitcoin saldrá a cotizar en el MAB - Libre Mercado
> 
> Parece que dentro de poco tenemos BTC en el MAB



Vaya sinsentido de titular. Esto es un anuncio de un vehiculo de inversión para empresas tecnológicas en criptomonedas. 

Es un poco aburrido que a estas alturas se deba insistir que BTC no necesita ningún mercado para cotizar, es un sistema P2P. Hay empresas que actúan de exchanges para facilitar esta función, pero el acceso es abierto.


----------



## mamendurrio (10 Jun 2017)




----------



## Claudius (10 Jun 2017)

Twitter

_Today's my last day at @coinbase! I will miss working with you all. I'm going to shift my focus to Litecoin now. To the moon!
_
Menudo Heulet Pacard está echo, este y su calaña. Cada vez no me queda la menor duda de la mano negra china en Bitcoin.


----------



## 1auno (10 Jun 2017)

Me sabe mal no haber abierto el hilo sobre IOTA antes ( ganas no me faltaban), pero no quería hacerlo hasta que el proyecto estuviera más preparado y saliera a la luz. Lleva más de 2 años de desarrollo y 1 funcionando.

Se ha tradeado sobre todo con escrow y en un slack, pero su capitalización ya ha pasado 1 billón de $. Y este martes empieza a tradearse en Bitfinex, quizás alguno más. En forobits se ha seguido desde la ICO en 2015.
Muy pronto en el top 5 de coinmarketcap :fiufiu:



```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/909002-iota-cripto-internet-of-things-bitcoiners-in.html
```
Bitfinex - IOTA Trading on Bitfinex

IOTA Criptomoneda para el Internet of Things (IoT) - IOTA - Forobits - El foro de Bitcoin en Español

Y viene listo con proyectos con aplicación en el mundo real y empresas top.

Meet our future customers: machines with wallets

Twitter


----------



## Bocanegra (10 Jun 2017)

Los enlaces intraforo no funcionan, usa almohadilla # para meter el enlace con CODE.


----------



## Nico (10 Jun 2017)

No quiero ser críptico en exceso pero, al mismo tiempo quería dejar un mensaje para los entusiastas de la *tecnología blockchain* cuyo desarrollo, de modo indudable, se lo debemos al bitcoin.

Para el próximo año (supongo mediados de 2018) estén atentos a lo que ocurra en Panamá y su nuevo Hub de Servicios Financieros para el S XXI.

_Que no dije ná y te lo digo tó_.


----------



## Skull & Bones (10 Jun 2017)

hoy va a hablar Santiago Niño Becerra del Bitcoin en la sexta noche.

que diras????


----------



## orbeo (10 Jun 2017)

Nico dijo:


> No quiero ser críptico en exceso pero, al mismo tiempo quería dejar un mensaje para los entusiastas de la *tecnología blockchain* cuyo desarrollo, de modo indudable, se lo debemos al bitcoin.
> 
> Para el próximo año (supongo mediados de 2018) estén atentos a lo que ocurra en Panamá y su nuevo Hub de Servicios Financieros para el S XXI.
> 
> _Que no dije ná y te lo digo tó_.



Cuenta coñe que a mi me interesa irme a vivir allí


----------



## sirpask (11 Jun 2017)

Nico dijo:


> No quiero ser críptico en exceso pero, al mismo tiempo quería dejar un mensaje para los entusiastas de la *tecnología blockchain* cuyo desarrollo, de modo indudable, se lo debemos al bitcoin.
> 
> Para el próximo año (supongo mediados de 2018) estén atentos a lo que ocurra en Panamá y su nuevo Hub de Servicios Financieros para el S XXI.
> 
> _Que no dije ná y te lo digo tó_.



Los mas interesados en Bitcoin y blockchain son los paraisos fiscales


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Jun 2017)

Ya dicen que lo legalizan en Australia...nada otro tren perdido...dad gracias que no me he subido...con lo pupas que soy, estaría en - 1.000...::


----------



## estrujillo (11 Jun 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Dominancia del BTC por debajo del 50%:



Quizás miedo al hard fork de unlimited?
Alguien que sepa del tema puede contarnos cuales serían las consecuencias?


----------



## orbeo (11 Jun 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Ya dicen que lo legalizan en Australia...nada otro tren perdido...dad gracias que no me he subido...con lo pupas que soy, estaría en - 1.000...::



Entonces no te subas a ETH ahora


----------



## Claudius (11 Jun 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Estamos viendo evolucionar un nuevo paradigma monetario delante de nuestras narices, y algunos sois aún incapaces de ver más allá de los tulipanes y las burbujas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-jun-2017 at 09:38 ----------
> 
> ...



La url, para comparar dominancias de cryptos, del post cual es? Gracias.


----------



## BlueArrow (11 Jun 2017)

*Coup You*

The key to ruling Bitcoin is control of the Reference Client. Once you are in charge of that, you have de facto control over all of Bitcoin. You can add features, remove them, centralize it, or change its essential character completely. Once you control the reference client, you can steer Bitcoin’s destiny. This power in Bitcoin is maintained through control of access to the software “repository” stored on GitHub.

GitHub is where additions and changes to Bitcoin are coordinated. Changes can only be made by people who have been granted “commit access”, meaning permission given to them by the owners to add or remove code from the source used to compile new versions of the Reference Client. It is the Reference Client that defines and enforces all the rules that make up the Bitcoin protocol which is Bitcoin.

There have been three attempts to control Bitcoin by stealing its reigns through the launch of a new reference client:


Bitcoin-XT (Mike Hearn MI5)
 Bitcoin Classic (Gavin Andressen CIA)
 Bitcoin Unlimited (Roger Ver Starbucks)

*“Bitcoin-XT”* was designed to increase the block size radically, introduce address blacklists and other nefarious ant-Bitcoin things, to stop what Hearn famously called, “Anarchist Jive”.

*“Bitcoin Classic”* was a similar attempt, to introduce centralizing policies by increasing the block size, after which, full government controls could be added by legislation targeted at companies offering access to third partites. You can read about this in “The Bitcoin Gauntlet”.

*“Bitcoin Unlimited”* was an attempt to put Bitcoin on a block size increase regime to pull the ladder up for new market entrants needing to run a full node, remove Bitcoin Core as the steering group for the Bitcoin protocol and remove the need for incumbents to re-write their software platforms to accommodate Segregated Witness.

All three of these attempts *failed*.

Now *“BTC1”* is the latest attempt to steal control of Bitcoin by introducing a non compliant reference client clone. It is being developed in a new repository on GitHub. The aim of this BTC1 client is to:


Seize control of the Reference Implementation by substitution.
 Centralize Bitcoin by increasing the Block Size parameter.
 Permanently remove and exclude Bitcoin Core from its role as sole steering group for all future Bitcoin Reference development.

In order for this latest coup attempt to succeed, the majority of users running a full node need to stop the version of Bitcoin Core (or compliant variants) they are currently operating, install BTC1 and then run it instead of Bitcoin Core. Once they do that, then BTC1 would be the reference client, and all changes to it going forward would have to come from their repository on GitHub. Bitcoin Core’s developers, who do not have access to that repository, would cease to be able to steer the protocol.

Even if Bitcoin Core’s developers were given commit access after BTC1 became the default, they would not be able to reverse the damage done by BTC1 and their non compliant SegWit+2M software fork. We would be on the road to an ever increasing block size forever, and a centralized Bitcoin.

BTC1 becoming the reference client would mean business preferring not to do the hard work of building on the advantages provided by Segregated Witness could do so without consequence. Having seized control of Bitcoin’s development, they can keep increasing the block size parameter by any arbitrary amount they choose, and expand the network’s capacity in that way, rather than through the intelligent and long horizon increases provided by Segregated Witness and other planned efficiencies and innovations.

This would result in a Bitcoin where there would be no incentive to write SegWit into their existing services, because Bitcoin would, on the surface, work exactly as it did in its early days. It would also have other advantages for incumbents to charge new companies for access to the Bitcoin block chain, since hosting a full copy would be prohibitively expensive in hardware and bandwidth.

Note also, how “BTC1” is not making the mistake its predecessors made, by re-naming its work to “Bitcoin-X”. They are going to attempt to claim that this clone is actually Bitcoin, which of course, it will not be; it will be a copy or fork of the true reference client, whose sole purpose is to supplant and usurp the ethical developers of Bitcoin Core. They are also hijacking the name “SegWit”, and replacing Core’s BIP141 with a bastardized version of their own.

Bearing all of this in mind, obviously you should not ever run BTC1, since it is not Bitcoin and exists only as a means of perpetrating a coup. If you have a stake in Bitcoin or are interested in the long term strength and proposition of Bitcoin, you should also not run BTC1 when it is finally released, pour encourager les autres. These coup attempts are wastes of time; thankfully the market pays no attention to them, and they have no effect on the price. No matter what anyone proposes or what software they write, if no one runs the code, it has no effect on anything. Software is not about feelings or voting. It is about how many people are running your code.

BTC1 is unethical. Its motives are not honest, and it is clearly using deception to move Bitcoin into the big block direction, by shutting out Bitcoin Core. This is a subtle form of “Bait and Switch”. What BTC1 is proposing seems reasonable on the surface; get everyone on board, reach “consensus”, heal the divisions, and move Bitcoin forward. Its all lies, of course. What they really want is to kill Bitcoin Core and make SegWit into a distraction wile the block size increases and centralized Bitcoin is born. This is an aggressive attempt, just like the last three, to steal Bitcoin.

By August 1st the UASF (User Activated Soft Fork) will have happened. Whilst personally I don’t like the idea of mobs dictating how software is written, this is an emergency created by an imbalance in Bitcoin’s incentives. A single miner has so much power that they can block the activation of SegWit, so they can continue to collect high fees. This is an intolerable hostage situation, obviously, that merits a strong emergency reaction, and that is what UASF is. Once SegWit activates, there will be no need for any more actions like UASF, and the transaction rate floodgates will open. In any case, large issues like this may become less frequent as time goes on.

Very few can keep up with BIPS and the rapid rate of development in Bitcoin: and its going to get worse. One dedicated, ethical, selfless, trusted team is needed, Bitcoin Core, to guard the reference from bad actors, Ambulance Chasers and “Caffeinds” (caffeine fiends). When the transaction rate is higher than VISA and MasterCard combined, and pennies per transaction, everyone will be back to developing business models and software, rather than trying to perpetually explain why you can’t fit two pints of bitter into a one pint glass.

_Thanks to @MediumSqueeze and @AnselLindner for fact checking this post._


----------



## Pirro (11 Jun 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> *Coup You*
> 
> The key to ruling Bitcoin is control of the Reference Client. Once you are in charge of that, you have de facto control over all of Bitcoin. You can add features, remove them, centralize it, or change its essential character completely. Once you control the reference client, you can steer Bitcoin’s destiny. This power in Bitcoin is maintained through control of access to the software “repository” stored on GitHub.
> 
> ...



Vamos, que lo que hemos estado viendo en estos días ha sido a capital viejo en Bitcoin marcarse un Snowden...

Gracias BlueArrow.


----------



## kikepm (11 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> A efectos de la contabilidad sovietica : 1 btc = al precio del ultimo btc



¿Y cual debería ser, a tu entender, la forma de realizar la contabilidad de un activo, sino es a precios de mercado?

¿Precios Clapham? ::

¿Quizás precios dictados por la banca? :8:

¿Precios del gobierno? ¿Lo que diga Montoro? ::::

O aún mejor, ¿el precio de hace 3 años? ::::::

¿el de hace 5?

Ilústranos, oh, camarada, acerca del auténtico precio.

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Claudius (11 Jun 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


>



Te han llamado a filas Blue. 

---------- Post added 11-jun-2017 at 16:42 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Global Charts | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations
> 
> El tercero empezando por arriba.
> 
> Ahora mismo BTC en el 43%, ETH 28%, Ripple 9%.



Esa métrica dice datos, pero tampoco es muy relevante ya que incide en:
Total Market Capitalization
que cómo todos sabemos es muy relativo en este mundo.

Esta puede dar más datos:
Bitcoin, Ethereum, Litecoin, Dash, Monero Transactions chart


----------



## digipl (11 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> No hay ninguna explicacion racional que justifique por que 1 btc deberia costar 3000 $ y no 300 $ ?



En lo que no hay ninguna explicación racional es en aguantar tus chorradas. Una vez vale, pero tu diarrea mental empieza a apestar.

Sal a dar una vuelta y déjanos en paz.


----------



## dunlop (11 Jun 2017)

todos los posts del lerdo este resumidos en uno solo


clapham2 dijo:


> blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla NI UN MISERO THANKS



Vete a tomar por culo ya, desgraciado, que cansino eres ostia puta,has conseguido que mucha gente estrene el ignore.

Te fuiste una vez y ahora has vuelto siendo mas gilipollas y retrasado mental que antes, thankear a este hijo de puta es ser de su misma bajeza moral


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Jun 2017)

Los números del chalao este no haya ni por donde cogerlos... no vale la pena ni perder el tiempo en rebatirlo... nº wallets incorrecto, volumen diario incorrecto, encima las relaciones que establece entre unos numeros y otros no tienen sentido... en fin :bla::bla:


----------



## asilei (11 Jun 2017)

Sobre el debate del valor de BTC, que si tudamun que si criptotulipán, me gustaría introducir un nuevo punto de vista al respecto.

Evidentemente la escalada doble logarítmica de las últimas semanas es un síntoma por si solo que justifica la percepción de burbuja, sin embargo BTC *NO ES SOLO UN ACTIVO* tiene otras utilidades muy relevantes:

Es un medio de pago, las características son sistema abierto de probada fiabilidad, inmutable de alta confianza con enorme potencial de futuro pero baja implementación práctica

Es dinero, es el indicador de valor de la utilidad de la cadena de bloques como sistema de registro descentralizado e inatacable.

Es un nuevo paradigma económico, tenemos un ecosistema de criptomonedas que evoluciona y se adapta a gran velocidad mediante prueba/error desarrollando una gran variedad de utilidades.

Es un nuevo orden social, tenemos un sistema funcionando sin coordinación central con incentivos para todos los actores del ecosistema y toma de decisiones mediante consenso.

Si se toman en conjunto todas estas características, es indudable que es algo nuevo, no existía nada igual antes. Por una cuestión de oportunidad, en el entorno macro y micro actual está despertando interés y confianza. Por lo tanto podemos decir que BTC está cubriendo una necesidad donde no había nada con lo que está creciendo en el vacío.

La referencia de crecimiento en el vacío es una inflación cósmica hasta encontrar un punto de equilibrio con una velocidad de expansión exponencial. *Estamos asistiendo al Big Bang de las criptomonedas*.

¿Cual será el punto de equilibrio? Si no aparecen cisnes negros, el valor del ecosistema cripto debería ser el valor que representa Internet en la economía global, ¿De qué manera el internet impulsa a la economía? éste estudio de 2016 estima su valor en el 6% del PIB de los paises OCDE. Teniendo en cuenta la evolución podemos suponer que en los próximos 2-3 años Internet adquirirá por lo menos un valor del 10% PIB global 

Actualmente el PIB Global esta estimado en 126.688.083 Millones USD (127 Billones españoles). Países por PIB

El 10% del PIB Global representa aprox 12 Billones USD, asumiendo que BTC tenga un peso del 40% en ecosistema cripto y asumiendo que se emitirán 21 Millones BTC, podemos realizar una estimación de valor potencial del BTC de 5B USD / 21M BTC = 240K USD/BTC.

¿Es esto lo que pasará? NO SE SABE, pero por lo menos es una explicación alternativa del comportamiento actual del ecosistema cripto más allá de la dicotomia tudamun/tulipan.


----------



## paketazo (12 Jun 2017)

*clapham* a cuanto decías que te habías salido? ::


----------



## Nico (12 Jun 2017)

asilei dijo:


> ¿Cual será el punto de equilibrio? Si no aparecen cisnes negros, el valor del ecosistema cripto debería ser el valor que representa Internet en la economía global, ¿De qué manera el internet impulsa a la economía? éste estudio de 2016 estima su valor en el 6% del PIB de los paises OCDE. Teniendo en cuenta la evolución podemos suponer que en los próximos 2-3 años Internet adquirirá por lo menos un valor del 10% PIB global
> 
> Actualmente el PIB Global esta estimado en 126.688.083 Millones USD (127 Billones españoles). Países por PIB
> 
> ...



:Aplauso:

Excelente razonamiento. El único problema que veo es que fundamentas muy bien que este valor es del "universo cripto" pero, no es tan sólido tu razonamiento de que el BTC tenga "garantizado" el 40% de ese valor.

Y ojo!, no digo que NO. Digo que has dado un argumento -discutible o no pero muy coherente- para una de las puntas del razonamiento pero, das un "salto de fe" para la segunda de ellas.

Te aporto una noticia fresca y de primera mano... la semana pasada en Dallas un grupo de técnicos de varios proyectos muy importantes sobre blockchain nos confirmaron lo que todos sabemos pero, nadie se anima todavía a decir con todas las letras.

La blockchain de bitcoin *está SATURADA* (no entra ni un alfiler más), *es LENTA y, es CARA*.

Quizás podrían solucionarlo con las cadenas laterales (LN) pero, como ese cambio no está garantizado y muchos temen ya que no podrá tener lugar, han pasado los desarrollos a otras blockchain (mayormente Ethereum pero algunos a Ripple y otros a unas cuantas de las que han subido recientemente).

Obviamente -y tengo que hacer estas aclaraciones para evitar los débiles mentales con baja capacidad de interpretación de textos- esto no necesariamente afecta el valor del bitcoin porque, perfectamente puede tener un rol de "activo de valor" muy valioso... esas cosas las decide EL MERCADO de última. Si la gente piensa que el bitcoin vale $ 10.000 y paga eso... valdrá eso. Punto.

El asunto es que tu razonamiento de que "es moneda" (no), o tiene aptitudes de "distributed ledger" (registrales) (no) ya se dan por perdidas.

Mi sensación es que, cuando se empiecen a anunciar los proyectos CONCRETOS (que salen este año y el próximo te adelanto) y todos ellos operen sobre OTRAS blockchains, el impacto se hará sentir.

Si no salen los cambios de las cadenas laterales YA, el destino del bitcoin será como *"reserva de valor"* y, allí dependerá de la *PSICOLOGIA* (subjetividades del mercado) y *no de los USOS Y APLICACIONES* (que irán a parar a otras blockchains).

Ya veremos qué pasa.

Y te aviso que estamos a MESES de diferentes anuncios sobre usos y aplicaciones relevantes.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2017 at 10:33 ----------

PD = Muy gracioso el Clapham escribiendo. Humor e ironía a paladas.

Una pena que haya gente incapaz de disfrutar de los chistes un rato... y más cuando son buenos.

Sepamos separar la parte "seria" de los temas de la "humorística" porque AMBAS tienen lugar en una charla amena y ambas tienen una finalidad (analizar en serio y distenderse un rato con la risa de paso).


----------



## remonster (12 Jun 2017)

Humor garantizado con el que está esperabdo a comprar a $95

El secreto voces es que la blockchain que está petada y no es escalable es la de ETH...como de momento no se usa realmente, pues no hay problema.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (12 Jun 2017)

yo hasta donde sé, la velocidad de transacción más rápida se da en Ripple, dentro de las gordas

es un proyecto empresarial con intereses privados, por supuesto, en principio una diferencia muy significativa con Bitcoin


----------



## asilei (12 Jun 2017)

Nico dijo:


> :Aplauso:
> 
> Excelente razonamiento. El único problema que veo es que fundamentas muy bien que este valor es del "universo cripto" pero, no es tan sólido tu razonamiento de que el BTC tenga "garantizado" el 40% de ese valor.
> 
> ...





Para mí lo más apasionante del momento que vivimos. ¿Podrá un sistema descentralizado y gobernado por consenso como bitcoin adaptarse a las necesidades de mercado? veremos.

Bitcoin tiene ganado un puesto con mucha ventaja que es el de "reserva de valor" y de "ledger" de máxima confianza, 10 años operando sin errores estructurales es una ventaja considerable, solo los errores propios la pueden desperdiciar. El que sea caro no me parece un inconveniente siempre que cumpla estas dos utilidades con ventaja, puesto que el precio de las transacciones son las que el mercado paga. Es más, que el precio de transacciones sea alto es un indicador de confianza (apunta, Nico). 

Evidentemente no se puede competir en solidez y flexibilidad a la vez, bitcoin deberá escoger y por lo tanto otras criptos tienen lugar en este espacio "vacío". Por ejemplo ahora mismo estoy estudiando el caso IOTA con su ledger distribuido TANGLE que tiene muy buena pinta aunque su propia novedad genera desconfianza.

Desde un punto de vista estratégico, bitcoin debe defender sus ventajas de confianza y solidez que ya están consolidadas y luchar por una nueva oportunidad:

*Bitcoin debe ser el valor de referencia del ecosistema cripto.* El contravalor en FIAT cada vez pesará menos, el objetivo de las nuevas criptos es defender su contravalor con bitcoin/shatoshis. 

Si conquista este espacio, BTC estará asentado definitivamente aunque el precio de transacciones se dispare. Si el valor es importante, se paga el precio.


----------



## common sense (12 Jun 2017)

remonster dijo:


> El secreto voces es que la blockchain que está petada y no es escalable es la de ETH...como de momento no se usa realmente, pues no hay problema.



Clapham, mira! este tio si es gracioso.


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2017)

En reddit dicen que hay problemas para retirar pasta de Poloniex. Atentos, puede que les hayan hackeado...

De hecho está produciéndose ahora mismo un pequeño crash... ¿estará relacionado?


----------



## Rajoy (12 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ...
> 
> No hay ninguna explicacion racional que justifique por que 1 btc deberia costar 3000 $ y no 300 $ ?
> Si alguien paga 3000 $ por 1 btc es porque piensa que en un futuro costara 4000 $ , 5000 $ o incluso 1 millon $
> ...



Últimamente no me paso por aquí ... y es una lástima. Hay unos cuantos posts para echarse unas risas 

Conocía otras valoraciones brillantes. La de 95$ la bitcoña pronosticada por uno de los visionarios más preclaros del hilo era mi favorita. Pero he de reconocer que la precisión del clapham al situarla entre 277$ y 469$ me ha impresionado. No voy a preguntar como has llegado a ese intervalo porque soy muy consciente de mis limitaciones y dudo que sea capaz de seguir tus razonamientos.
Sólo te rogaría que me indiques, oh esclarecedor semita !, cuales son los decimales que has omitido tras ambas cifras y que, sin duda habrás calculado con exactitud mili ... que digo ... nanométrica !
Para el "trading" con dos me basta, gracias ... :rolleye:

En cuanto al Nicoin del que hablas en unos posts más atrás y del que dices que sólo habrán dos, os ruego encarecidamente que en la ICO emitáis alguno más. Valer, no valdrán una mierda, pero como recuerdo tienen un valor incalculable. O mejor aún, podríais hacer alguna moneda física conmemorativa, ... el Nicascius 
Yo la llevaría encima y así cada vez que la viera me acordaría de vosotros y seguro que me afloraba una sonrisa ...

Lo de que "_*aconsejas a tus inversionistas*_" me ha vuelto a recordar a nuestro más preclaro y prolífico FUDster, asesor de altos vuelos en la pampa argentina ...

Cuba y Argentina hermanadas por una misma visión de la evolución del cryptotulipán. Habéis pensado en asociaros ?
Dios mío que peligro ! :8:


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Jun 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> En reddit dicen que hay problemas para retirar pasta de Poloniex. Atentos, puede que les hayan hackeado...
> 
> De hecho está produciéndose ahora mismo un pequeño crash... ¿estará relacionado?



Le toca caer y (esperemos) rebotar. 
Bitcoincharts | Charts

Se va a 2650-2700 USD. Si lo atraviesa, se quedara en 2000 una larga temporada. Todo dicho desde mi amplio conocimiento del futuro revelado en vísceras de cordero sacrificado en luna llena.


----------



## Roger-That (12 Jun 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> yo hasta donde sé, la velocidad de transacción más rápida se da en Ripple, dentro de las gordas
> 
> es un proyecto empresarial con intereses privados, por supuesto, en principio una diferencia muy significativa con Bitcoin



BitShares es la más rápida de todas. Diseñaron su match engine basándose en LMAX Disruptor (lo posteé aquí hace tiempo)... Llegan a 100,000 TPS (más velocidad que VISA y Mastercard juntos), y nivel de velocidad de trading del NASDAQ.

Technology - BitShares

Un diamante en bruto, está muy infravalorada esta crypto...


----------



## Portador del Caos (12 Jun 2017)

Tenia curiosidad por saber cuanto ocupan las principales blockchains en estos momentos y su ritmo de crecimiento: (Datos sacados de Bitcoin, Litecoin, Namecoin, Dogecoin, Peercoin, Ethereum stats)

*BTC:*
Tamaño blockchain: 141,46GB
Primer bloque: 2009-01-09
Días transcurridos tras el primero bloque: 3076 
Ratio tamaño/día: 0,045GB

*ETH:*
Tamaño blockchain: 66,5GB
Primer bloque: 2015-07-30
Días transcurridos tras el primero bloque: 683
Ratio tamaño/dia: 0,097GB

Me ha sorprendido el tamaño y ratio de crecimiento de la blockchain de ETH (es "solo" la mitad que BTC, pero tiene un ratio tamaño/día el doble de grande) ¿Esto es sostenible, o alguna de las actualizaciones futuras de ETH ya tiene en cuenta esto?

Bitcoin lleva meses debatiendo sobre el tamaño de los bloques para controlar un poco esto (Prolonchafinismo acérrimo), mientras que en ETH parece que atan los tokens con longanizas.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Jun 2017)

Todo para abajo, a ver donde rebota. :fiufiu:


----------



## Divad (12 Jun 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Todo para abajo, a ver donde rebota. :fiufiu:



Todo no, la madre ETH está tirando del carro :fiufiu:


----------



## paketazo (12 Jun 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> Tenia curiosidad por saber cuanto ocupan las principales blockchains en estos momentos y su ritmo de crecimiento: (Datos sacados de Bitcoin, Litecoin, Namecoin, Dogecoin, Peercoin, Ethereum stats)
> 
> *BTC:*
> Tamaño blockchain: 141,46GB
> ...



Esto que has aportado, se ha explicado en el pasado en el hilo de alts, pero como quién ve llover.

Cuando andaba liado hablando con unos developers hace ya meses, en una crypto de 3ª división, me dijeron que una de las claves para que algo se descentralice, se implemente y triunfe, es hacerlo lo más ligero posible.

imaginad una app que os sature la memoria del móvil...no la baja ni el tato...imaginad una wallet que tarde la leche en instalarse y con solo un par de años de uso...

Cualquiera que se pare a pensar en el futuro de algunas cadenas, entenderá que la descentralización pasa por facilitar una cadena ligera y que no se sobrecargue con los años.

ETH a este paso en 10 años precisará un carro de hard drives para ser instalada...de ahí que sea una moneda cada vez más centralizada y controlada...lo que implica que los tokens que contiene sigan las reglas de la centralización.

¿es lo que queremos?

Yo no vine aquí a buscar eso...otra cosa es que haya dado el pelotazo y hecho millonarios a unos cuantos...ahí no entro, solo dar la enhorabuena.

un saludo


----------



## colombo1122 (12 Jun 2017)

indenaiks dijo:


> Le toca caer y (esperemos) rebotar.
> Bitcoincharts | Charts
> 
> Se va a 2650-2700 USD. Si lo atraviesa, se quedara en 2000 una larga temporada. Todo dicho desde mi amplio conocimiento del futuro revelado en vísceras de cordero sacrificado en luna llena.



yo acabo de retirar pasta de polinex sin problema, eso si, eran como 5 dolares

por cierto, acabo de mirar mi monedero bitcoin y ya tengo 25 dolares. Nunca jamas he comprado un bitcoin, han sido gracias a las aportaciones de los foreros. Aprovecho para daros las gracias, espero que en 10 años tenga 250.000$. Pero estara complicado.

13cMhWkMCBE4WgrR7hcXGbzZ4z6jTQY7ey
esa es la direccion a mi monedero, si quereis enviarme cualquier cantidad siempre sera agradecida


----------



## asilei (12 Jun 2017)

keinur dijo:


> LOL!!
> 
> *"Due To Popular Demand" Goldman Starts Covering Bitcoin | Zero Hedge*
> 
> _Goldman on BTC: 'Wary of a near-term top ahead of 3,134. Consider re-establishing bullish exposure between 2,330 and no lower than 1,915"_



¿Vampire squid? WTF!! 

Pero la pregunta es, ¿de qué exchange extraen la cotización? ¿O tienen sus propios indices piruleros?


----------



## estrujillo (13 Jun 2017)

Esta cayendo BTC fuerte junto a todas las alts menos ETH.

Está la gente pasandose en masa a ethereum?


----------



## sirpask (13 Jun 2017)

Joder los de Goldman hablando del murcielago de Nico? En fin...

Cuando habláis de ether, riple... estas criptos juegan en otra liga, en la liga de las criptos privadas.

En cuanto ETHer pese demasiado, la podaran, o quitaran las viejas transacciones... Y lo haran de un dia para otro por que no se necesita consenso para nada. Es la Cripto de Vukerin. Lo mismo con Ripple... Es una cadena privada que no necesita practicamente validación descentralizada, por que esta lo hacen los bancos que la usan. Hacen su validacion.

Bitcoin es publico, y se necesita consenso para modificarla. Y si no hay este consenso o bien se intenta un hardfork con otro nombre, o se mantiene como está. O se cambian las reglas del juego dando poder a los usuarios.
Pero todo queda dentro del ecosistema Bitcoin.

El resto de criptos, o son privadas o son muy jovenes.... Por eso son diferentes.


----------



## Nico (13 Jun 2017)

Hemos llegado a la "nueva realidad" ?

En estos momentos el volumen de Ethereum supera apreciablemente el de Bitcoin (*$ 2740 millones vs. 2490 millones*). Algo que las mentes más afiebradas hubieran considerado imposible no hace muchos días atrás.

CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Se había dado otro caso similar pero, donde la diferencia había sido mínima y había durado unas pocas horas.

Por otro lado, si bien no me convence para nada el indicador, en el coeficiente de _"capitalización del mercado"_ -donde normalmente Bitcoin era el 80-90%- ha llegado a *40%* y, tal vez, veamos en horas que baja de ese rango.

Algunos decían que cuando fuera menor al 50% se replantearían sus decisiones... pues *está por perder el 40%*.

Creo que estamos a horas de poder decir que estamos *en OTRO ESCENARIO* totalmente diferente al que habíamos vivido hasta aquí. Aún no terminamos de verlo pero, me parece que está ante nuestros ojos y, como todos los cambios "copernicanos" nos parece tan increíble que "_no lo vemos_".

No estamos ante la "muerte" del Bitcoin. Para nada.

Pero creo que estamos siendo testigos de la reconfiguración completa de los escenarios... aquellos que hablaban de "shitcoins" van a tener que cambiar su diccionario para entender que ahora viven en un "ecosistema de criptos".

Ocurrió ante nuestros ojos y en apenas semanas !!


----------



## Cui Bono (13 Jun 2017)

Ha rebotado contra la media móvil de 13 días. 
Bitcoincharts | Charts
Debería haberla atravesado comomantequilla e irse a soportes psicológicos de 2000 USD, pero parece que no lo hace. 

TU-DA-MÚN hamijos, tiene toda la pinta. 

ETH está diseñada por las élites. Puede que su diseño sea:
- Creamos una "crypto justa", con aparente "consenso" y "descentralización".
- La capitalizamos convenientemente, atrayendo la atención sobre el fenómeno. 
- La hundimos, creando un problema que no existía y que arrastra al ecosistema libre, el de BTC. 
- Tras el problema, viene la solución, una que es centralizada "por nuestro bien, para evitar futuros desmadres". 

Las élites llevan mucho tiempo controlando las finanzas. No van a quedarse de brazos cruzados. 

Es una guerra perdida. ETH tiene capitalización, pero no el apoyo internacional debido. No es más que la crypto americana, para consumo local. BTC se la comerá, a su debido tiempo.


----------



## Nico (13 Jun 2017)

En estos momentos:

CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Volumen de transacciones:

- Ethereum = *$ 3.146* millones
- Bitcoin = *$ 2.706* millones

Porcentaje de Capitalización del Mercado:

- Bitcoin = *39.8%* :8:

Lo vieron en sus pantallas y en vivo. Extraño momento. :8:


----------



## sirpask (13 Jun 2017)

Nico dijo:


> En estos momentos:
> 
> CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations
> 
> ...



Open Office vs Microsoft office.
Linux Vs Microsoft
Wikipedia Vs Encarta
Eclipse Vs Visual Estudio.

Bitcoin Vs Ether

Son compatibles.


----------



## Vigorro (13 Jun 2017)

No se si se ha puesto... esta noche, en La 2 de TVE...

23:50	Documentos Tv 'Dinero mágico'.

El bitcoin ofrece un sistema de pago descentralizado, donde el usuario tiene la propiedad y el control de sus finanzas y con el que puede transferir su dinero a otros instantáneamente y sin costes, prescindiendo de terceros. El bitcoin, como divisa virtual y como red de pago pretende convertirse en herramienta revolucionaria del sistema monetario.


----------



## Josar (13 Jun 2017)

Nico dijo:


> En estos momentos:
> 
> CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations
> 
> ...



Hay un sutil diferencia ether es privado, se hará lo que quiera el vitalin, no tiene nada que ver con bitcoin que no tiene dueño, ni bancos detrás.

Por no comentar que en este mundo ha entrado muchísimos especuladores, pero en bitcoin hay mucha gente por ideales, sobre todo de los early adopters 

En ether su 100% de usuarios son especuladores, ninguno lo ha usado para otra cosa, ni piensa en darle otro uso.

Con lo cual, ether cuando caiga de cotización la masa saldrá corriendo. No existe la masa de holders que tiene bitcoin por ideales que no vendemos aunque caiga la cotización


----------



## remonster (13 Jun 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> :rolleye::fiufiu: es lo que tiene haber comprado a centavos, que se tienen unos ideales muy fuertes



Sin duda habia que tener ideales muy fuertes para comprar cuando valía cêntimos.

Chúpate esta


----------



## Aqui manda mi polla! (14 Jun 2017)

Estan poniemdo el bitcoin en la 2:

Dos dias le queda a la burbujabitcoin


----------



## zyro (14 Jun 2017)

Aqui manda mi polla! dijo:


> Estan poniemdo el bitcoin en la 2:
> 
> Dos dias le queda a la burbujabitcoin



o 2 meses.


----------



## Lord Vader (14 Jun 2017)

Los que veis la tele, haced un pequeño resumen del "Documentos Tv", please.


----------



## Lfooz (14 Jun 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Para lo que sí hay que tener ideales es para no vender cuando valen miles



Ya te digo! Yo no sé si hay alguien posteando aquí teniendo más de 1millón de euros en bitcoins. ESO, serían ideales


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (14 Jun 2017)

Lo cojonudo del BitCoin es ver como demuestras a Montoro y secuaces cuando saques tus ganancias en FIAT que esas operaciones de compra las hiciste hace más de un año y por lo tanto no deberías pagar un doloroso 40%. 

¿Aceptará Montoro capturas de pantalla de tu cartera BitCoin o Ether u otra Altcoin, o capturas de Exchanges? ¿O se harán los locos y cobrarán el 40%?

En este hilo hay más de un millonario Bitcoñense que pronto nos podrán sacar de dudas.


----------



## asilei (14 Jun 2017)

Blockchain Can Do the Unthinkable, Increase Government Productivity and Innovation.
_Blockchain puede hacer lo impensable, incremementar la productividad y la innovación en el sector público_ 

*The use of blockchain solutions in governments can increase their productivity while promoting efficient use of taxpayers' money. *
A recent analysis and the resulting report published by Australia’s Commonwealth Scientific and Industrial Research Organization has identified an opportunity to increase the productivity and innovation in the government sector with blockchain implementation. The report is part of CSIRO’s initiative to drive the adoption of distributed ledger technology across the country by the year 2030.

The sooner the governments start promoting blockchain technology, faster they can go ahead with its implementation, eventually saving lots of taxpayers’ money.

El estudio.

¿Será aplicable en el impenetrable cuerpo funcionaril patrio?


----------



## sirpask (14 Jun 2017)

Pues me da mas miedo Monedero o cualquier Podemita con respecto a la confiscación de Bitcoins, que Montoro.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (14 Jun 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Pues me da mas miedo Monedero o cualquier Podemita con respecto a la confiscación de Bitcoins, que Montoro.



¿Confiscar bitcoins?, y eso como se hace shur ?


----------



## Morfosintáctico (14 Jun 2017)

Nico dijo:


> PD = Muy gracioso el Clapham escribiendo. Humor e ironía a paladas.



Ah, que es todo humor e ironía, así que no hay que hacerle mucho caso. Menos mal, ya estaba todo el mundo siguiendo sus consejos y vendiendo )

Debe ser humor inteligente, de ese que hacía Chiquito de la Calzada. Todo ironía, a paladas.


----------



## BlueArrow (14 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> No hagais caso al clapham .
> Alguien que vende 1,7 btc a 2800ypico , no en su maximo pero " casi " y viene aqui y dice ( hace 10 dias ) que al btc le espera una senda bajista porque
> 2 + 2 = 4 no debe ser tomado en serio . Of course no .
> Si el clapham no usara el humor y la ironia la gente lo entenderia , pero el clapham no escribe para todo el mundo , sino para aquellos lo suficientemente listos como para entenderle .
> ...



Ni un mísero thanks.


----------



## Nico (14 Jun 2017)

Clapham escribe los mensajes y los borra ? ::

Recién había leído ese mensaje -y se lo thankie y todo- y ahora veo que se lo "quotea" BlueArrow.

Por qué hace esas cosas ? :8:


----------



## BlueArrow (14 Jun 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Clapham escribe los mensajes y los borra ? ::
> 
> Recién había leído ese mensaje -y se lo thankie y todo- y ahora veo que se lo "quotea" BlueArrow.
> 
> Por qué hace esas cosas ? :8:



No le habrán pagado los 0,50 EUR del post y habrá decido borrarlo para no acabar trabajando gratis.


----------



## BecariodelCni (14 Jun 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Pues me da mas miedo Monedero o cualquier Podemita con respecto a la confiscación de Bitcoins, que Montoro.



lo que deberia darte miedo es la tonteria que tienes en la cabeza

sigue remando


----------



## trancos123 (14 Jun 2017)

Josar dijo:


> Con lo cual, ether cuando caiga de cotización la masa saldrá corriendo. No existe la masa de holders que tiene bitcoin por ideales que no vendemos aunque caiga la cotización



Pero si la gran mayoría lo tienen los chinorris y esos pocos ideales tienen.


----------



## sirpask (14 Jun 2017)

BecariodelCni dijo:


> lo que deberia darte miedo es la tonteria que tienes en la cabeza
> 
> sigue remando



Hay dos formas de remar... Estando puteado haciendo cosas que no te gustan.
O remar tranquilamente haciendo cosas que te gustan.

Hay que aspirar a la segunda.


----------



## Alxemi (15 Jun 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Aquí podéis ver el programa de ayer sobre Bitcoin:
> 
> Documentos TV - Dinero mágico, Documentos TV - RTVE.es A la Carta
> 
> Yo aún no lo he visto, pero me imagino cómo será...



Pues es magnífico, lo recomiendo para evangelizar a los no iniciados

Desde móvil

---------- Post added 15-jun-2017 at 00:42 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Las compras de BTC se hacen enviando transferencias SEPA a un exchange, a través de tu banco de toda la vida.
> 
> Con eso ya puedes demostrar cúando compraste, y por cuánto.
> 
> En cualquier caso, Montoro no verá ni un mísero euro por mi parte... el motivo:



No se de donde sacais lo del 40 %, a no ser que mines y seas tan gilipollas de declararlo, el aumento patrimonial de la Compra venta de bitcoins tributa al 19% o 23% dependiendo de la cantidad. 
Y sobre en meme, que sepas que gastarlos es exactamente igual a nivel tributario que venderlos, pero claro eso solo es un problema si te compras una casa o algo así. 

Desde móvil


----------



## estrujillo (15 Jun 2017)

Atencion a la market capitalization que parece que ETH cae mas despacio que BTC. Van 32 B$ a 39 B$.

A lo mejor tenemos sorpaso a la baja.


----------



## Nico (15 Jun 2017)

Una curiosidad del mercado -y mucho me temo que tiene "miga"-.

Resulta que gran parte del movimiento "con Fiat" en estos momentos está hecho *EN WONES COREANOS !! *::

Mucho más en el caso de Ethereum que de Bitcoin -bueno es aclararlo-

Sin duda debe haber varias causas para esto (y varias posibles consecuencias):

1) Debe existir algún "hueco" legal que facilita mover moneda coreana a criptodivisas.

2) Debe haber alguna "presión" local -devaluación ?- que lleva a la gente a comprar criptodivisas.

3) Puede que sea sólo una MODA (no hay problemas pero todos quieren criptodivisas) o bien una CORRIDA MONETARIA (les queman los wones en la mano y están pasándose a lo que les den, dólares, euros y criptos).

===

De todos modos, cuando el gobierno detecte esto, seguramente va a tomar alguna medida (como hicieron los chinos en su momento) y esto puede impactar MUY FUERTEMENTE en el mercado.

Sobre todo para Ethereum.

Vean lo siguiente:

24 Hour Volume Rankings (Currency) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

El MAYOR MOVIMIENTO a Fiat se da en:

*Bithumb *(187 millones de dólares en Wons)
*Coinone *(131 millones de dólares en Wons)

Recién en cuarto lugar aparece GDAX (Coinbase) con 127 millones de dólares y luego viene Kraken con 70 millones de dólares.

Pero, entre los 10 mayores está *Korbit *-también en Wones- con 56 millones de dólares.

Esto quiere decir que, en el caso de Ethereum, su mayor mercado está en WONES !! :8: ya que suma un total de 374 millones de dólares comprados en esa moneda.

Esto es raro raro de cojones.

Es de suponer que Litecoin tenga su mayor mercado "fiat" en yuanes... pero que Ethereum lo tenga en WONES ? ienso:

Raros movimientos... cuántos datos y noticias *NO TENEMOS* para hacer los análisis correctos.

---------- Post added 15-jun-2017 at 02:19 ----------

La misma situación (el grueso de su mercado "fiat" en wones) lo encontramos en *Ripple *y *Ethereum Classic.*

Los que "mueven los hilos" están haciendo una jugarreta magistral y forrándose a escalas siderales... el resto, miramos "sin entender" lo que ocurre a nuestra alrededor.

_¿ Quién, cómo y por qué estará haciendo esta mega-jugarreta desde Corea ?_

Obviamente ha de ser gente de EE.UU. -que son los que mueven los hilos detrás de todo- y tienen la pasta y los contactos.

Están moviendo esto desde Corea y Japón porque, debe ser el modo de minimizar el pago de impuestos en USA y aprovechar legislaciones menos complicadas para los tejes y manejes.


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Jun 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Menudas pajas mentales te haces ::


----------



## Kovaliov (15 Jun 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Uy si, tiene una pinta horrible...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto se dice en un foro que se llama a sí mismo burbuja. 


Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## sirpask (15 Jun 2017)

Guanooooooooo


----------



## Gian Gastone (15 Jun 2017)

si baja a 1000€ compro!!


----------



## BlueArrow (15 Jun 2017)

Bitcoinity GIF:


----------



## Edu.R (15 Jun 2017)

Son correcciones sanas.


----------



## Gurney (15 Jun 2017)

Una duda de principiante: cómo es el proceso en sí de recibir/comprar bitcoins, mantenerlos y luego venderlos?


----------



## Morfosintáctico (15 Jun 2017)

Si vendes más caro que el precio de compra, placentero.

Si es al revés, doloroso.


----------



## djun (15 Jun 2017)

Varius dijo:


> Yo use la empresa *Bit2coin* para comprar Bitcoins. Una vez has creado un monedero tendrás asignada una dirección con un montón de caracteres. Esta dirección se la tendrás que proporcionar a la empresa cuando les hagas una transferencia en euros. Lógicamente te descontarán una comisión por transacción.
> 
> Una vez confirmada la transferencia de tu dinero tendrás los BTC correspondientes (según cotización) en tu monedero que puedes mantenerlos o venderlos cuando creas conveniente.
> 
> ...



Supongo que te refieres a bit2me.com
También está BTCDirect ( Just a moment... ) entre otras.


----------



## djun (15 Jun 2017)

Varius dijo:


> Eso, Bit2me.com. Sorry
> 
> Lo malo es que solo venden BTC. Ethereum por ejemplo no venden.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



En BTCDirect también venden ETH y LTC.


----------



## Alxemi (15 Jun 2017)

Ya era hora joder, un poco de sangre de verdad para bautizar a las hordas de novatos.


----------



## Alxemi (15 Jun 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Guanooooooooo



Oso Guanoso, nos prometiste güano, exijo una explicacion


----------



## sirpask (16 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Oso Guanoso, nos prometiste güano, exijo una explicacion



Pues es verdad, segun los canones del post sobre el Ibex, solo se considera guano si baja mas de 5% un indice... Y ahora mismo BTC no llega en las ultimas 24h.... Pero algo de corrección ha habido...







Blue los de Cointelegrah nos han copiado jajaja...


----------



## mamendurrio (16 Jun 2017)




----------



## Alxemi (16 Jun 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Pues es verdad, segun los canones del post sobre el Ibex, solo se considera guano si baja mas de 5% un indice... Y ahora mismo BTC no llega en las ultimas 24h.... Pero algo de corrección ha habido...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bueno, podemos estar en gato muerto y el próximo achuchon romper los 2000$.
Yo aunque parezca suicida creo que cuanto mas baje antes de agosto mejor.


----------



## Alxemi (16 Jun 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Yo lo veo más como un movimiento para coger impulso y seguir rompiendo máximos, pero todo puede ser.
> 
> En cualquier caso, final de año en 10.000$ mínimo :o



La tendencia alcista por ahora se mantiene y no ha roto resistencias pero está en un momento especialmente fragil. No aguantará otro achuchón como el de ayer si es en las próximas 24h\48h.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Jun 2017)

Está la cosa ahi ahi, pero parece que otra vez mira más para arriba que para abajo.


----------



## argan (16 Jun 2017)

Nunca aprenderemos, por suerte o por desgracia somos así.

SHORT de libro

Sé que esta feo, pero también es cierto que hay que darse valor a veces:

_"La verdad es que nunca me ha interesado el bitcoin, tonto de mí, burbuja mediante. 

En mi modesta opinión, una burbuja es impredecible hasta que cotas puede llegar, pero... yo iría saliendo de forma ordenada. 

De todas formas, puedo estar muy equivocado: TSLA short, SPX short, OIL Short....

Saludos
Última edición por argan; 03-jun-2017 a las 18:50"_


----------



## Alxemi (17 Jun 2017)

Por ahora ni guano ni sangre ni nada, vaya rollo.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Por ahora ni guano ni sangre ni nada, vaya rollo.



Nos hemos malacostumbrado, hace un par de años estuvimos meses sin que pasase nada relevante en la cotización, ahora una semana 'tranquila' y ya es un rollo. :XX: :XX:


----------



## Claudius (17 Jun 2017)

Otra vuelta de tuerca:
BIP91: The SegWit Activation "Kludge" That Should Keep Bitcoin Whole


----------



## Digamelon (17 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Otra vuelta de tuerca:
> BIP91: The SegWit Activation "Kludge" That Should Keep Bitcoin Whole



¿Qué cojones significa SegWit?

Hablad en cristiano, ¡coño!


----------



## Claudius (17 Jun 2017)

*Great comment by /u/ForkiusMaximus on how a 51% attack under segwit is amplified so that instead of reversing a few transactions, it will instead damage a huge part(if not nearly all) of the ledger
*
Great comment by /u/ForkiusMaximus on how a 51% attack under segwit is amplified so that instead of reversing a few transactions, it will instead damage a huge part(if not nearly all) of the ledger : btc


----------



## sirpask (17 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> *Great comment by /u/ForkiusMaximus on how a 51% attack under segwit is amplified so that instead of reversing a few transactions, it will instead damage a huge part(if not nearly all) of the ledger
> *
> Great comment by /u/ForkiusMaximus on how a 51% attack under segwit is amplified so that instead of reversing a few transactions, it will instead damage a huge part(if not nearly all) of the ledger : btc



Un resumencillo?


----------



## gurrumino (17 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> *Great comment by /u/ForkiusMaximus on how a 51% attack under segwit is amplified so that instead of reversing a few transactions, it will instead damage a huge part(if not nearly all) of the ledger
> *
> Great comment by /u/ForkiusMaximus on how a 51% attack under segwit is amplified so that instead of reversing a few transactions, it will instead damage a huge part(if not nearly all) of the ledger : btc



Ya que sabes inglej, traduce coño traduce que el gogle es como las explicaciones en chino de aliexpres.


----------



## Geldschrank (17 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> *Great comment by /u/ForkiusMaximus on how a 51% attack under segwit is amplified so that instead of reversing a few transactions, it will instead damage a huge part(if not nearly all) of the ledger
> *
> Great comment by /u/ForkiusMaximus on how a 51% attack under segwit is amplified so that instead of reversing a few transactions, it will instead damage a huge part(if not nearly all) of the ledger : btc



Está bien que estas cosas aparezcan antes para que se corrijan, no?


----------



## Claudius (17 Jun 2017)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Está bien que estas cosas aparezcan antes para que se corrijan, no?



Ese tipo de análisis ya lleva corriendo hace unos días, colgué en el hilo sino recuerdo mal otro artículo similar, hace pocas hojas, que es mejor.
Y no sale en los 'medios' Bitcoin... 

EDITO:
Fué en otro lado, no aquí, era esto:
The SegWit 15% Attack


----------



## Ladrillófilo (17 Jun 2017)

keinur dijo:


>



Increíble totalmente hace unos días. 
Yo era de los que defendía la tesis de que la burbuja había estallado. 
Ahora IMHO estamos en tierra de nadie, aunque con probabilidades de atacar ATH de nuevo.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Jun 2017)

Eran correcciones sanas. La subida de ahora parece sostenida y constante, nada de ATH a corto plazo.

Al LTC si que le están metiendo nitroso y se está marcando un ATH.:XX:


----------



## ciberobrero (17 Jun 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Humor garantizado con el que está esperabdo a comprar a $95
> 
> El secreto voces es que la blockchain que está petada y no es escalable es la de ETH...como de momento no se usa realmente, pues no hay problema.



Hola monster, puedes explicar en detalle la escalabilidad de ETH? estoy a mitad del white paper y he escuchado esa crítica de un par de personas con aparente buena reputación. Sobre su uso, el etherscan muestra cientos de miles de transacciones con un aumento brutal.

El caso es que me gusta mucho la idea de la EVM turing completa y los smart contracts, y el ritmo de desarrollo que llevan es brutal.

Sobre el precio, V. Buterin mismo ha afirmado que es una burbuja, así que quién sabe a dónde llegará, pero bueno eso es ya otra cosa.


----------



## Nico (18 Jun 2017)

Hace unos días -y no tantos- Lee (el inventor de Litecoin) puso un Twitter en su cuenta anunciando que dejaba de trabajar en CoinDesk para concentrarse en su cripto.

Me sonó "raro" porque todo el proceso de SegWit y de cadenas laterales -que fueron pasos importantes- los hizo sin dejar sus tareas.

Pues "algo" se cuece porque, en poco más de una semana han empezado los "extraños" movimientos que empujan al Litecoin como una nave espacial.

JC_news (o como sea el nickname, nunca puedo acordármelo de memoria) que es un tipo con "olfato" y timing acaba de avisar que se está pasando al Litecoin.

Y como si faltara algún botón en esta camisa HOY el volumen de transacciones de Litecoin supera al del mismísmo Bitcoin (creo que es la primera vez en la historia).

Cosas nos quedan por ver... y parece que vienen picantitas.


----------



## Claudius (18 Jun 2017)

Otra vuelta más, 

China Bitcoin Rountable Resolution on the Implementation of the New York Agreement


----------



## asilei (18 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Otra vuelta más,
> 
> China Bitcoin Rountable Resolution on the Implementation of the New York Agreement



Los Bitcoineros chinos de la mesa redonda, tratado de NuevaYork, mucho Juego de tronos han visto estos. Como organización, es muy llamativo que un sistema socioeconomico futurista y descentralizado genere alianzas protomedievales entre los diferentes actores. ¿Veremos mas? ¿Alianza de los samurais de Nakamoto? ¿Cruzadas por el espituri de Satoshi? 

Desde luego el ser humano tiene querencia.


----------



## dunlop (19 Jun 2017)

keinur dijo:


> *What is Bitcoin? | World Economic Forum*



Twin Peaks - Coop's HELLO-O-O compilation - YouTube


----------



## Claudius (19 Jun 2017)

Se quiere evitar el día 1 a toda costa, por el coste en $ para el mercado.
A ver la señalización como va, recordemos que con el 80% va palante

Chinese Miners Announce Accelerated Development and Activation of Segwit2x - Bitcoin News

Van a ganar los chinos kudeiros..

Coin Dance | Bitcoin Block Details

Un general alcanza la perfección cuando rinde a su enemigo sin presentar batalla. (Sun Tzu)


----------



## mamendurrio (20 Jun 2017)

Bueno, alguien puede resumir que está pasando. Se va a activar Segwit, qué implica esto para los HODLERS ?


----------



## orbeo (20 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Se quiere evitar el día 1 a toda costa, por el coste en $ para el mercado.
> A ver la señalización como va, recordemos que con el 80% va palante
> 
> Chinese Miners Announce Accelerated Development and Activation of Segwit2x - Bitcoin News
> ...



Creo que ya se a pasado el 80%

BTCC now signalling for Segwit2x. Now over 80% reached.
BTCC now signalling for Segwit2x. Now over 80% reached. : Bitcoin

via Blockfolio: goo.gl/p95yia


----------



## Claudius (20 Jun 2017)

La pela, es la pela.

Habemos SegWit, uy perdón, habemos SegWit2x, o lo que quieren las empresas y mineros del sector incluído aumento de tamaño de bloque en roadmap.

Qué juego de tronos, Tiro riroo riii, riroo rriiii.
es la partida de ajedrez que se están jugando los millones de $ que quiere controlar el nuevo reino.

Los usuarios, a chiflar a la vía.
Así que a ver que pasa en Agosto.


----------



## orbeo (20 Jun 2017)

Parece que a sentado bien la noticia...


----------



## Portador del Caos (20 Jun 2017)

*¿Cuando puede activarse el SegWit2X?*

Por lo que he leído aqui, y si lo he entendido bien, para que se active el SegWit2X, en los últimos 336 bloques minados (unos 2 días y medio aprox) tiene que haber al menos un 80% de ellos marcados con SegWit2X. Y despues de otros 336 bloques más tarde se activaria el SegWit2X. 

Ahora mismo, en los últimos 144 bloques (aprox un dia), el porcentaje es de 77,1% (Casi, pero no llega al 80%).

Asi, que siendo optimistas, como muy pronto se activara en unos 5 o 6 dias.

Si me he equivocado, por favor, que alguien me corrija.


----------



## orbeo (20 Jun 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> *¿Cuando puede activarse el SegWit2X?*
> 
> Por lo que he leído aqui, y si lo he entendido bien, para que se active el SegWit2X, en los últimos 336 bloques minados (unos 2 días y medio aprox) tiene que haber al menos un 80% de ellos marcados con SegWit2X. Después de ese tiempo, otros 336 bloques deben tener marcados SegWit2X o SegWit (Esto ultimo no lo tengo muy claro) y entonces si que se activa SegWit2X.
> 
> ...



Perdón por el retraso pero, lo que comentas es lo que supone que iba a pasar el 1 de agosto?


----------



## Portador del Caos (20 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Perdón por el retraso pero, lo que comentas es lo que supone que iba a pasar el 1 de agosto?



El 1 de agosto, se tenia que activar el SegWit a través del UASF. Pero entiendo que se activara antes. La clave es si este parrafo del link que he posteado es correcto:



> Esencialmente, si hay suficiente hashrate continúa soportando Segwit2x y alcanza el 80 por ciento sobre un período de señalización de 336 bloques que bloqueará en el testigo segregado. El protocolo se activará después de otros 336 bloques más tarde para aquellos que ejecuten implementaciones Segwit2x.


----------



## orbeo (20 Jun 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> El 1 de agosto, se tenia que activar el SegWit a través del UASF. Pero entiendo que se activara antes. La clave es si este parrafo del link que he posteado es correcto:



Entiendo lo que dice ahí, pero no comprendo una mierda haha, no se si me explico


----------



## Gian Gastone (20 Jun 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Pero si la gran mayoría lo tienen los chinorris y esos pocos ideales tienen.





keinur dijo:


> HCH-I de manual. Nos vamos a 3500$



Entonces él que compro ayer 700 Bitcoños edn Bitstamp tendría información Privilegiada?


----------



## Claudius (20 Jun 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Entonces él que compro ayer 700 Bitcoños edn Bitstamp tendría información Privilegiada?



Para nada...!!! ayer era público, solo fue previsor, y se anticipó. La información es pública, el conocimiento y los datos y los análisis ya es otra cosa.


----------



## Nico (20 Jun 2017)

*Jihan Wu* -2000 delfines salten en el aire al pronunciar su nombre- ha triunfado!

Lucharon contra él, lo insultaron, buscaron mancillar su nombre, trataron de doblegar su espíritu pero, *Jihan Wu* ha triunfado!

Quienes optamos por los pobres y los desclasados del mundo -ante el poder de los oligarcas de Wall Street- hemos triunfado !

Gracias Jihan Wu! Gracias por tus esfuerzos y coraje !


----------



## Gurney (20 Jun 2017)

Sigo de principiante: qué os parece el monedero Armory?
Me compro un ordenador barato para tenerlo fuera de Internet y reforzar así la seguridad?

Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## Gurney (20 Jun 2017)

Gracias Keinur!
Un pero: puedo utilizar Bither no obstante con 2 ordenadores? No tengo smartphone ni quiero tenerlo.


----------



## Gurney (20 Jun 2017)

Y algún equivalente con la fórmula que te comento de 2 ordenadores?
(Sí, soy un coñazo, pero acordaros cuando empezásteis con esto)

Que Satoshi os proteja.


----------



## Portador del Caos (20 Jun 2017)

Ojo, porque parece que BTC entra en modo cohete y ETH se desinfla...


----------



## Claudius (20 Jun 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> Ojo, porque parece que BTC entra en modo cohete y ETH se desinfla...



Ya veremos.., que va a haber guerra de 'divisas' grises vs azules, republicanos vs nacionales, $ vs Yuan, Eth vs Btc.

Interesante se pone la cosa, eso no cabe duda.


----------



## Geldschrank (20 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> La pela, es la pela.
> 
> Habemos SegWit, uy perdón, habemos SegWit2x, o lo que quieren las empresas y mineros del sector incluído aumento de tamaño de bloque en roadmap.
> 
> ...



Todavía no tengo claro si es bueno o malo. Para el precio parece que bueno. Y los core devs qué piensan de ésto??


----------



## Edu.R (20 Jun 2017)

Yo creo que todo lo que sea 'remar' en la misma dirección es bueno.

Tengo un monedero aqui en el PC que hacía mogollón que no abría, me he encontrado 0.03 BTC que pensé que no tenía :XX:


----------



## Claudius (20 Jun 2017)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Todavía no tengo claro si es bueno o malo. Para el precio parece que bueno. Y los core devs qué piensan de ésto??



Entra en reddit y les preguntas, que te meterán un ban, de lo divertido que se lo estarán pasando. :XX:

No es bueno, ni malo, diferente a lo que la gente esperaba. 8: Abre un abanico nuevo de expectativas, e incertidumbres pero hasta que ocurra, pasarán días.

Queda por ver la reacción de Core respecto al día de la 'independencia'.


----------



## Geldschrank (20 Jun 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que todo lo que sea 'remar' en la misma dirección es bueno.
> 
> Tengo un monedero aqui en el PC que hacía mogollón que no abría, me he encontrado 0.03 BTC que pensé que no tenía :XX:



Si, es remar, pero no sé si es en la dirección correcta, si es para caer en manos de los chinos, ni de coña.

Enhorabuena por esos centimillos, a mi también me ha pasado alguna vez.


----------



## Gurney (20 Jun 2017)

Para una de rotonda te llega, Edu :


----------



## Claudius (20 Jun 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Jur, jur, jur...
> 
> *Suddenly, Bitcoin to Be Officially Legal in India*
> 
> Leading Bitcoin exchange Zebpay has revealed that the Indian government committee has ruled in favor of regulating Bitcoin.​



Ojo!! Bitcoin y subyacentes..

Japón + India

Queda ver como queda la normativa.
Chapó! Por los exchange indios, con su auto-regulación para demostrar al estado, (como indiqué en su día) que pueden gestionar el cotarro.

Esto mete presión, al resto de países ya que no lo pueden prohibir o meter regulaciones restrictivas, mientras otros lo permiten, y potencian no por lo menos los occidentales capitalistas.

Nos lo sponsoriza la marca de los 4 círculos )
[youtube]vBsV2PAaHRo[/youtube]

Pd: hasta medio vídeo, parece que hablen de la tecnología disruptiva que revolucionará la siguiente década


----------



## Edu.R (20 Jun 2017)

Bajan todas las alts y el BTC se va para arriba.


----------



## mamendurrio (21 Jun 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Sigo de principiante: qué os parece el monedero Armory?
> Me compro un ordenador barato para tenerlo fuera de Internet y reforzar así la seguridad?
> 
> Gracias por anticipado.



Armory es un coñazo colega. No dudo de su seguridad, pero recientemente la empresa o grupo de la web oficial dejaron de desarrollarlo y ahora sigue uno de los miembros originales desarrollandolo con una nueva web. ya digo, yo lo he usado y no critico las cualidades de seguridad que tiene, pero realmente te lo digo que tener que bajarte y actualizar la cadena de bloques cada vez que quieras ver tu saldo y / o enviar es tortuoso.

Si estas con pequeñas cantidades no me complicaria la vida y escogeria electrum como momedero por ejemplo.

---------- Post added 21-jun-2017 at 16:55 ----------




Othon dijo:


> Hola quiero comprar una porción de Bitcoin.
> 
> Estoy intentando identificarme en varios sitios a cual más dantesco.
> 
> ...



Localbitcoins puede ser la mejor opcion pero creo que la clavada es grande.
Si esamos hablando de pequeñas cantidades de verdad te digo la mejor opcion es una maquina de bitcoin para comprar. Te cobraran un 6% por encima del precio oficial de Kraken en las de bitphone, que creeme no está nada mal teniendo en cuenta la volatilidad que existe, que la maquina es totalmente anonima e instantanea, y que por localbitcoins supongo que va a ser minimo +10%.
puedes hacer la comprar y tener tus bitcoins en tu wallet de tu movil inmediatamente.

---------- Post added 21-jun-2017 at 16:59 ----------

KEINUR porfa, tu que estás informado...
Qués pasa entonces con el tema de si segwit se activa en unos días, respecto a eso de que vamos a tener bitcoins en dos cadenas etc. ????

Otra cosa, alguien conoce alguna compañia transferencia de divisas (tipo virgin money etc.) que no ponga pegas a transferir fiat a un exchange? Que por cierto Virgin es una farsa, nada de ser "bitcoin friendly" como habia leido porque no lo hacen, transferir a un exchange de bitcoin

---------- Post added 21-jun-2017 at 17:08 ----------

Intentando enviarte mensaje proivado KEINUR pero no se si funciona le mensajeria interna de burbuja porque no me sale como enviado....


----------



## sirpask (21 Jun 2017)

Si Bitcoin se hace privada, Litecoin se hará 'la publica'. Si esto ocurre, Ether sobra.

El movimiento de Lee siempre me ha olido a trabajar junto a Core...

Ha habido cambio de piezas.

Ademas es GPU, es decir, es la del pueblo.


----------



## mamendurrio (21 Jun 2017)

Gracias
Osea que lo que pase ahora en unos dias no siginifica riesgo para los hodlers ?
Hay que estar atento sin embargo el fork que se producira 1 Agosto con el BIP148 ?

Mas INFO:
The Inminent Hard Fork and you:
The imminent Hard Fork and YOU
Donde dice entre otra cosas:
What will happen to my bitcoin when a fork happens?

Don’t worry, your bitcoin is safe! *The most important thing as a user who wants to control their own money (bitcoin), is that you will want to store your bitcoin in a wallet where you have control over the private key.* As long as you do that, post-fork you can spend your coins however you’d like. But if you leave your coins on an exchange for example where you may not have control over your private key, post-fork the exchange will have to determine which blockchain your coins belong to.
*Ahora la pregunta es:
En que wallets tenemos ese control sobre los private keys
Por ejemplo, ELECTRUM ?


----------



## orbeo (21 Jun 2017)

Ayer pump pq se suponía que se había llegado al 80% del acuerdo, pero resulta que al final no se había llegado del todo. Hoy que se a sobre pasado hasta el 81% y no veo ninguna noticia por ninguna parte, como si nada. No entiendo.


----------



## Portador del Caos (21 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Ayer pump pq se suponía que se había llegado al 80% del acuerdo, pero resulta que al final no se había llegado del todo. Hoy que se a sobre pasado hasta el 81% y no veo ninguna noticia por ninguna parte, como si nada. No entiendo.



Por lo que lei aqui, para que se apruebe definitivamente, los últimos 336 bloques (2 dias y medio aprox) deben tener ese 80% de apoyo. De momento, eso solo se esta cumpliendo ahora para los últimos 144 bloques (1 dia aprox). 

Y cuando eso se cumpla, deben transcurrir otros 336 bloques para que se active el Segwit. Es decir, siendo optimistas, hasta dentro de 5 días nada.


----------



## Portador del Caos (21 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ESO , LAMENTABLEMENTE PARA BITCOIN SERA
> DIFICIL DE LOGRAR
> 
> 
> ...



Has estado desconectado estos dias, no? Anda, una pista: busca en google segwit2x, y vuelves aqui a trolear mejor.

Por cierto, si pones graficas, que sean recientes, no de febrero...


----------



## fjsanchezgil (21 Jun 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Y algún equivalente con la fórmula que te comento de 2 ordenadores?
> (Sí, soy un coñazo, pero acordaros cuando empezásteis con esto)
> 
> Que Satoshi os proteja.



Electrum permite usar dos pcs de forma parecida a Bither, aunque no tan comoda.

En el pc con internet tienes electrum con la clave maestra publica de la privada, que sólo reside en el pc offfline.

Generas las transacciones con el pc con acceso a internet. Las guardas a fichero y las copias a pendrive. Llevas el pendrive al pc offline y firmas las transacciones. Vuelves al pc online con las transacciones firmadas en el pendrive y las publicas en la red.

Es mas farragoso, pero igual de seguro que Bither. Mirate la web de electrum, que explican paso a paso este proceso.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tixel (22 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ESO , LAMENTABLEMENTE PARA BITCOIN SERA
> DIFICIL DE LOGRAR
> 
> 
> ...



Asi a bote pronto veo jodido apagar los mineros remotamente a poco firewall que tengan


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Jun 2017)

yo lo de que van a duplicar la cadena o las monedas no se como se puede hacer...

si yo lo tengo en un exchange, mis monedas de que tipo de BTC son?

valdran lo mismo entonces.....

sigo sin entenderlo.....


----------



## BlueArrow (22 Jun 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> yo lo de que van a duplicar la cadena o las monedas no se como se puede hacer...
> 
> si yo lo tengo en un exchange, mis monedas de que tipo de BTC son?
> 
> ...



Tus Bitcoins están dentro de la cadena de bloques, asociados a una o más direcciones. Cuando se produce un fork de la cadena, es como si ésta se desdoblara, como cuando una célula se divide. Cuando esto ocurre, tus bitcoins pasan a estar en las dos cadenas de bloques, se "copian" en las dos cadenas resultantes, igual que con la célula, que las 2 resultantes de la división pasan a tener una copia completa del ADN de la original.

Por lo tanto, si tú tienes tus Bitcoins en tu monedero, en tu móvil, ordenador, cold-wallet, etc, es decir, si tú eres el propietario de las claves privadas que pueden manejar esos fondos, podrás usarlos independientemente en cada cadena. Es como si tu dinero se hubiera duplicado, como si hubiese dos universos o dimensiones diferentes y en cada una de ellas tú tuvieses una copia de la pasta que puedes gastar sin que lo que hagas en una dimensión afecte a la otra.

PEEEEEEERO, si tus Bitcoins están en un exchange cuando ocurre el fork, ¿qué es lo que pasa? pues que tú no tienes las claves privadas de esos fondos, las tiene el exchange, y éste puede decir que sólo apoya una de las 2 cadenas y que permite a sus usuarios retirar su pasta sólo en una de esas dos cadenas. Eso lo podría hacer un exchange, por ejemplo, para sacar tajada, porque podrían vender los fondos que están en la otra cadena o quedárselos para negociar en un futuro.

Conclusión: es una locura tener los fondos en un exchange durante un fork.


----------



## orbeo (22 Jun 2017)

Y cuando se supone que definitivamente ocurre? Para dejar la cuenta del exchange a 0 con tiempo suficiente


----------



## BlueArrow (22 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Y cuando se supone que definitivamente ocurre? Para dejar la cuenta del exchange a 0 con tiempo suficiente



Lo mejor es sacar la pasta ya, a no ser que te vaya la marcha o estés informado a diario de los últimos cotilleos y acontecimientos bitcoñísticos.


----------



## orbeo (22 Jun 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Lo mejor es sacar la pasta ya, a no ser que te vaya la marcha o estés informado a diario de los últimos cotilleos y acontecimientos bitcoñísticos.



Trato de estarlo, pero mucha información que no termino de entender al 100%


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Jun 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Tus Bitcoins están dentro de la cadena de bloques, asociados a una o más direcciones. Cuando se produce un fork de la cadena, es como si ésta se desdoblara, como cuando una célula se divide. Cuando esto ocurre, tus bitcoins pasan a estar en las dos cadenas de bloques, se "copian" en las dos cadenas resultantes, igual que con la célula, que las 2 resultantes de la división pasan a tener una copia completa del ADN de la original.
> 
> Por lo tanto, si tú tienes tus Bitcoins en tu monedero, en tu móvil, ordenador, cold-wallet, etc, es decir, si tú eres el propietario de las claves privadas que pueden manejar esos fondos, podrás usarlos independientemente en cada cadena. Es como si tu dinero se hubiera duplicado, como si hubiese dos universos o dimensiones diferentes y en cada una de ellas tú tuvieses una copia de la pasta que puedes gastar sin que lo que hagas en una dimensión afecte a la otra.
> 
> ...



ahora no se que monedero ponerme para enviarme los BTC...

Elige tu monedero - Bitcoin

BitCoin Core?


----------



## BlueArrow (22 Jun 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> ahora no se que monedero ponerme para enviarme los BTC...
> 
> Elige tu monedero - Bitcoin
> 
> BitCoin Core?



Sip, Bitcoin Core siempre es la opción más segura. No hace falta que termines de sincronizar la cadena de bloques. Símplemente ábrelo, ponle contraseña al monedero, mándate los bitcoins a la dirección de recepción, y guarda una copia de seguridad del archivo del monedero en varias microSD. Luego puedes borrar el wallet.dat del PC.

O eso, o usa Electrum, anota las 12 palabras de la semilla en un papel (o varios mejor), y mándate los bitcoins a la dirección de recepción.

Con las 12 palabras de la semilla siempre podrás generar otro monedero exáctamente igual y recuperar los bitcoins.


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Jun 2017)

Gracias BlueArrow, voy a probar....


----------



## orbeo (22 Jun 2017)

Bueno, 1 btc que tenía en Kraken ya va en camino a Electrum junto con el resto. Ahora a esperar que pase el verano que se aclare todo, de momento me retiro de las alt que mi salud me lo agradecerá.


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Jun 2017)

*฿tc*







https://criptonoticias.com/carteras...inteligentes-monederos-bitcoin/#axzz4kgHIpY1Y







Bitcoin es oro digital ¿pero comprarías un sándwich con él? | El Financiero

*฿TC*

El consorcio Unicode añade símbolo Bitcoin


----------



## Don Meliton (22 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham es binario . No razona como el goy , O algo prospera , o algo fracasa no hay termino medio . Los detalles son irrelevantes .
> Lo importante es la tendencia . Ya lo dijo aqui hace ...uff un mes ?
> Sera mas facil que baje de los 2500 $ que suba de los 3000 $ , el timing es irrelevante . Lo importante es la BIG PICTURE
> Y la BIG PICTURE es clara : Segwit2x esta perdiendo traccion
> ...



Los judios razonais como los chinos?

Esto me explica muchas cosas, gracias Clapham


----------



## Nico (22 Jun 2017)

Si no hay un acuerdo entre las partes -y el clima no parece apropiado para ello- el mes de Julio va a ser increíble. Los mercados van a saltar como langostas en prevención de los acontecimientos.

Una de las opciones es que la gente empiece a liquidar btcs y cambiarse a Ethereum o Litecoin -u otras- en prevención de un caos.

Hay que estar loco para matar la gallina de los huevos de oro.


----------



## sirpask (22 Jun 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Si no hay un acuerdo entre las partes -y el clima no parece apropiado para ello- el mes de Julio va a ser increíble. Los mercados van a saltar como langostas en prevención de los acontecimientos.
> 
> Una de las opciones es que la gente empiece a liquidar btcs y cambiarse a Ethereum o Litecoin -u otras- en prevención de un caos.
> 
> Hay que estar loco para matar la gallina de los huevos de oro.



Si la gente de BTC pasa a Ether, Ether revienta.
Yo creo que la alternativa es clara.


----------



## Registrador (22 Jun 2017)

Duda sobre las fees de los mineros. Miro en esta página que la fee para la transacción media es de 88,140 satoshis (unos 2 dólares). 



> For the median transaction size of 226 bytes, this results in a fee of 88,140 satoshis.



a) ¿De que depende el tamaño de la transacción?

b) ¿el montante de la fee es independiente de los BTC que mandes? ¿2$ mandes 1 BTC o 0.0000000001 BTC?

c) ¿quien paga la fee? ¿el comprador o el vendedor?


Gracias.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 Jun 2017)

SegWit2x casi al 90%, esto ya está casi chavales:

Coin Dance | Bitcoin Block Details


----------



## Claudius (22 Jun 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Si la gente de BTC pasa a Ether, Ether revienta.
> Yo creo que la alternativa es clara.



Por algo el que se levantará como emperador Lee, de la dinastía Jihan ha dejado Coinbase, quiere preparar la llegada del posible NOCripto-W

---------- Post added 22-jun-2017 at 12:45 ----------




Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> SegWit2x casi al 90%, esto ya está casi chavales:
> 
> Coin Dance | Bitcoin Block Details



Vigila más este...

UASF Node Tracker (UASF-SegWit)


----------



## Alxemi (22 Jun 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Si no hay un acuerdo entre las partes -y el clima no parece apropiado para ello- el mes de Julio va a ser increíble. Los mercados van a saltar como langostas en prevención de los acontecimientos.
> 
> Una de las opciones es que la gente empiece a liquidar btcs y cambiarse a Ethereum o Litecoin -u otras- en prevención de un caos.
> 
> Hay que estar loco para matar la gallina de los huevos de oro.



Lo de pasarse de btc a eth ahora lo dices en serio o es un trolleo?

---------- Post added 22-jun-2017 at 20:56 ----------

Por cierto por fin he vencido la pereza y he pasado mis nodos a UASF, si alguien tiene dudas le puedo echar una mano.


----------



## Divad (22 Jun 2017)

Tengo una buena noticia...



Spoiler





```
bit2me
```
 tienen cancelado el halcash hasta el 1 de Julio.



Spoiler



Bitcoin se va a tomar por culo. Vendré aquí a daros ánimos y las gracias por haberle dado vida a Bitcoin :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Jun 2017)

que quiere decir eso de halcash? lo busco y me salen bancos....

¿Quién está detrás de Bit2Me?
Bit2Me es la marca comercial de la empresa BitcoinForMe S.L., registrada legalmente en Alicante, con el CIF B54835301 y con sede en C/ Germán Bernacer, 65 (03203 - Elche).

por que a unos tios de elche les cortan la conexion con el dinero vete tu a saber porque y va a quebrar bitcoin, ya...cuentanos mas!


----------



## Divad (22 Jun 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> que quiere decir eso de halcash? lo busco y me salen bancos....
> 
> ¿Quién está detrás de Bit2Me?
> Bit2Me es la marca comercial de la empresa BitcoinForMe S.L., registrada legalmente en Alicante, con el CIF B54835301 y con sede en C/ Germán Bernacer, 65 (03203 - Elche).
> ...



No has oído hablar de bit2me porque vas tan sobrado que viajas a Japón para cambiar tus bitcoins por 10k$ y te vuelves a Españistán a vivir la vida en el foro... :XX::XX::XX:

Por curiosidad, podéis fardar cuántos bitcoins os quedan? 


Spoiler



los faroles también sirven para después... :Baile::XX::::rolleye:


----------



## sirpask (22 Jun 2017)

Yo tambien he tenido que mirar en google que cojones es Bit2me, y veo que es una empresa española.

Yo usaba mucho el HallCash, es completamente anónimo para las transacciones Bitcoin, a ver que se han inventado los legisladores para que la gente deje las Criptos y juegue en Codere para que el hermano de Montoro siga forrandose.





Spoiler



8. CODERE

El antiguo despacho de Montoro, que como hemos señalado tuvo una importante vinculación de varios tipos con la Comunidad de Madrid en tiempos de Esperanza Aguirre e Ignacio González, también colaboró con el coloso español del juego*Codere en los tiempos en los que el ministro de Justicia, Rafael Catalá, era secretario general y del consejo de administración*de esta empresa. El mismo Rafael Catalá que envió un SMS a González deseándole el fin de "los líos". Como dice Mariano Rajoy, protagonista de otro mensaje de texto de luctuoso recuerdo,*"esas cosas pasan".

La influencia de Equipo Económico fue poderosísima. Consiguió que el Ministerio de Hacienda metiese un 'palo' fiscal de 150 millones a las compañías internacionales, bajo amenaza de no entregarles licencias si no pagaban. “Esto drenó los presupuestos de márketing de los rivales de Codere, dejándoles más vulnerables”, informaba Bloomberg en 2013.


----------



## louis.gara (23 Jun 2017)

Se aprecia cierto resentimiento entre los tenedores de ethereum. Aunque será más después.


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Jun 2017)

Pues lo que parece es que el mercao ya esta maduro.

Ya no es lugar para hoarders granudos sonyando que su hinversion los hara ricos y poderosos.

Vende en mayo y vete al carayo


----------



## Digamelon (23 Jun 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Lo que es evidente es que el precio del bitcoin tiene muy poco de libre, sino que está sostenido en una compleja red de especulación... Es decir, si cambia el contexto legal, el mercado, cambia el precio... En este sentido si se observa esa subida de precio se verá que:
> 
> - Se sostiene en base a la especulación y en una permisividad legal y ciertos mecanismos limitados... Si tales circunstancias cambian el precio baja automáticamente porque no existe realmente un intercambio de bitcoins fuera de las zarpas del estado... O un intercambio que esté fuera de los "medios" que puedan ser controlados por éste...
> 
> ...



Olvida usted a los tontos, las modas, y que las criptodivisas les van de maravilla a los bancos centrales para continuar imprimiendo y que la inflación no acabe en las calles.


----------



## Alxemi (23 Jun 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Lo que es evidente es que el precio del bitcoin tiene muy poco de libre, sino que está sostenido en una compleja red de especulación... Es decir, si cambia el contexto legal, el mercado, cambia el precio... En este sentido si se observa esa subida de precio se verá que:
> 
> - Se sostiene en base a la especulación y en una permisividad legal y ciertos mecanismos limitados... Si tales circunstancias cambian el precio baja automáticamente porque no existe realmente un intercambio de bitcoins fuera de las zarpas del estado... O un intercambio que esté fuera de los "medios" que puedan ser controlados por éste...
> 
> ...



El precio del Bitcoin no está sostenido por la especulación sino por su adopción y uso, como demuestra de manera concreta el modelo de valoración del bitcoin de remonster.

Aparte, crece con burbujas especulativas, como activo ilíquido que es, cierto.

Las ALTS en su mayoría si están creciendo sostenidas por la especulación. (Lo cual no quiere decir que sea mala idea entrar en algunas ALTS, pero es una apuesta mucho mas arriesgada)


----------



## orbeo (23 Jun 2017)

Una pregunta, a ver si alguien me ilumina.

De donde saca Electrum el precio del BTC?

Es decir, cuando hace la conversión a euros, de donde saca ese precio? Porque si cada exchange tiene un precio distinto, y además supongo que tomara como referencia el dólar, que también fluctúa con el euro.


----------



## Emeregildo (23 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Una pregunta, a ver si alguien me ilumina.
> 
> De donde saca Electrum el precio del BTC?
> 
> Es decir, cuando hace la conversión a euros, de donde saca ese precio? Porque si cada exchange tiene un precio distinto, y además supongo que tomara como referencia el dólar, que también fluctúa con el euro.



Toma como referencia los exchanges. Tiene una pestaña en la que puedes seleccionar el exchange de referencia y la divisa para tomar el valor del BTC


----------



## orbeo (23 Jun 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Toma como referencia los exchanges. Tiene una pestaña en la que puedes seleccionar el exchange de referencia y la divisa para tomar el valor del BTC



A ok gracias, luego lo miro


----------



## asilei (23 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Una pregunta, a ver si alguien me ilumina.
> 
> De donde saca Electrum el precio del BTC?
> 
> Es decir, cuando hace la conversión a euros, de donde saca ese precio? Porque si cada exchange tiene un precio distinto, y además supongo que tomara como referencia el dólar, que también fluctúa con el euro.



Muy buena pregunta, empieza a hacer efecto la pastilla roja.

En BTC no existe un mercado de valores centralizado, como bien dices existen montones de exchanges que además trabajan multidivisa. O sea que mostrar un indicador global de precio BTC es una estimación a partir de los indicadores de un grupo de exhcanges seleccionado. Con que criterio? pues seleccionando por más volumen conocido por ejemplo, pero no hay un criterio unico.

La diferencia de precio entre exchanges es lo que se denomina "spread",ahora mismo el "spread" está en unas pocas decenas de USD, pero ha llegado a diferencias importantes y se utiliza como indicador de tensiones "locales" que arrastran el valor de los demás.

Por ejemplo si miras aquí puedes comparar evolución de 3 exchanges en USD, Per si vas a bitstamp te muestra evolución en EUR y USD con voúmenes distintos, no hace la conversión EUR/USD.

Para simplificar este escenario global y multidivisa, la referencia de valor de las altcoins es siempre el BTC, y a la larga debería ser también la referencia de valor de FIAT.


----------



## orbeo (23 Jun 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Muy buena pregunta, empieza a hacer efecto la pastilla roja.
> 
> En BTC no existe un mercado de valores centralizado, como bien dices existen montones de exchanges que además trabajan multidivisa. O sea que mostrar un indicador global de precio BTC es una estimación a partir de los indicadores de un grupo de exhcanges seleccionado. Con que criterio? pues seleccionando por más volumen conocido por ejemplo, pero no hay un criterio unico.
> 
> ...



Bueno, respecto a Fiat, ya es la referencia


----------



## Claudius (23 Jun 2017)

Chainalysis Says They've Found the Missing $1.7 Billion Dollar Mt Gox Bitcoins - Bitcoin News

Silencio administrativo.. el comodín de mt-gox, para quien/es los tengan. Otra espada de Damocles.. ienso:


----------



## Registrador (23 Jun 2017)

Oye alguien me contesta *por favor*:

Duda sobre las fees de los mineros. Miro en esta página que la fee para la transacción media es de 88,140 satoshis (unos 2 dólares). 



> For the median transaction size of 226 bytes, this results in a fee of 88,140 satoshis.



a) ¿De que depende el tamaño de la transacción?

b) ¿el montante de la fee es independiente de los BTC que mandes? ¿2$ mandes 1 BTC o 0.0000000001 BTC?

c) ¿quien paga la fee? ¿el comprador o el vendedor?


Gracias.


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Jun 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Oye alguien me contesta *por favor*:
> 
> Duda sobre las fees de los mineros. Miro en esta página que la fee para la transacción media es de 88,140 satoshis (unos 2 dólares).
> 
> ...




a) Del numero de direcciones origen y destino. Cuantas más tenga, mayor tamaño.
b) Depende del tamaño de la transaccion. La norma es estimar en satoshis/byte. De todas formas eres libre de poner la cantidad que quieras y eso influirá en el tiempo que tarde en confirmarse pero por lo general se confirma siempre.
c) El que realiza la transaccion


----------



## Portador del Caos (24 Jun 2017)

Me he fijado que en bitfinex.com se esta "negociando" el precio que podría tener Bitcoin en un eventual Hard Fork.

Por ahora, BCC (Bitcoin Core) seria el BTC ganador segun este indicador, valiendo unos 2250$, mientras que BCU (Bitcoin Unlimited) valdria solo 214$.

Apenas tiene volumen y liquidez, pero parece que algunos exchanges se están preparando para esta posibilidad.


----------



## Registrador (24 Jun 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> a) Del numero de direcciones origen y destino. Cuantas más tenga, mayor tamaño.
> b) Depende del tamaño de la transaccion. La norma es estimar en satoshis/byte. De todas formas eres libre de poner la cantidad que quieras y eso influirá en el tiempo que tarde en confirmarse pero por lo general se confirma siempre.
> c) El que realiza la transaccion



Gracias por responderme:

no sé si he entendido la respuesta a a). Significa que en una transacción puedes incluir 4 o 5 envíos?. Por ejemplo puedo especificar que desde mi dirección se envíen 0.001 BTC a 5 cuentas diferentes? Es eso más barato que hacer 5 transacciones diferentes? 

Sobre la cantidad del fee que yo puedo fijar, eso significa que si no tengo prisa puedo poner 0.00000000000000000000000000001 BTC como fee y se confirmará finalmente? en cuánto? en 1 mes? en un año?


----------



## orbeo (24 Jun 2017)

Se ve que la gente se aburre y le da por vender


----------



## fjsanchezgil (25 Jun 2017)

A0

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (25 Jun 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Gracias por responderme:
> 
> Sobre la cantidad del fee que yo puedo fijar, eso significa que si no tengo prisa puedo poner 0.00000000000000000000000000001 BTC como fee y se confirmará finalmente? en cuánto? en 1 mes? en un año?



Añado a lo que ha dicho el compañero, que para que sea confirmada por primera vez te la tiene que ejecutar un nodo minero y la probabilidad que ocurra actualmente es muy baja (oferta/demanda). Con lo que se te podrían quedar los fondos congelados en el limbo de la mempool. Si bien podrías hacer algún mecanismo para descongelarlo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (25 Jun 2017)

Petición en masa para que Amazon acepte pagos en Bitcoñitos jojojo:

Change.Org Petition Urges Amazon to Accept Bitcoin - CryptoCoinsNews


----------



## mamendurrio (25 Jun 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Sip, Bitcoin Core siempre es la opción más segura. No hace falta que termines de sincronizar la cadena de bloques. Símplemente ábrelo, ponle contraseña al monedero, mándate los bitcoins a la dirección de recepción, y guarda una copia de seguridad del archivo del monedero en varias microSD. Luego puedes borrar el wallet.dat del PC.
> 
> O eso, o usa Electrum, anota las 12 palabras de la semilla en un papel (o varios mejor), y mándate los bitcoins a la dirección de recepción.
> 
> Con las 12 palabras de la semilla siempre podrás generar otro monedero exáctamente igual y recuperar los bitcoins.



el único problema con bitcoin core es que dependes de tener una copia física del archivo del wallet ya que solo está protegido con una contraseña. Si ese archivo fisico (por fisico quiero decir un archivo digital en algun lugar, pendrive, disco duro o donde sea) la jodes no. Aunque supo ngo que se podran sacar las claves privadas o algo para poder usar eso en otro wallet, antes de perder el archivo de bitcoin core claro. Electrum parece mejor sobre todo por lo de tener la clave de palabritas para poder recuperar el archivo de cero a pàrtir simplemente de tener ese conjunto de palabritas anpotado a mano en uno a varios papeles. Que no decir no tener la necesidad de descargarse la blockchain como en bitcoin core ....?

---------- Post added 25-jun-2017 at 16:38 ----------




Skull & Bones dijo:


> que quiere decir eso de halcash? lo busco y me salen bancos....
> 
> ¿Quién está detrás de Bit2Me?
> Bit2Me es la marca comercial de la empresa BitcoinForMe S.L., registrada legalmente en Alicante, con el CIF B54835301 y con sede en C/ Germán Bernacer, 65 (03203 - Elche).
> ...



halcash es un sistema que veras que tienen varios bancos españoles por ejemplo. Es un sistema que permite que una persona x te envie pasta con un mensaje sms a tu movil. Con ese mensaje/clave que te ha enviado esa tercera persona (o tu a ti mismo claro) te acercarias a un cajera automatico de una sucursal de cualquier de los bancos que lo soportan y en la pantallita veras una opcion de halcash que te permite sacar la pasta. Aparte bitto me esta Holytransaction por ejemplo que permite que envies bitcoin por sms de forma que por ejemplo te envias bitcoin a ti mismo con un mensaje sms a traves HT y luego vas a cajero y sacas pasta.
la ultima vez que probe holytransaction no hizo falta registrarse siquiera para hacerlo.

Halcash: Cajeros | HalCash

HT:
https://trade.holytransaction.com/


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (25 Jun 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Y para que amazon iba a hacer eso si puede promocionar la criptomoneda que le salga de los cojones?... Esa propuesta es de especuladores para que suba el precio del bitcoin.



Bueno de momento no hay ninguna petición masiva de gente que quiera una criptomoneda propia de Amazon pero sí hay petición masiva de gente pidiendo que acepten BTC. Al final las empresas tienen que adaptarse a lo que quiere el cliente y no al revés.


----------



## Ratyculyn (25 Jun 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Bueno de momento no hay ninguna petición masiva de gente que quiera una criptomoneda propia de Amazon pero sí hay petición masiva de gente pidiendo que acepten BTC. Al final las empresas tienen que adaptarse a lo que quiere el cliente y no al revés.



El hecho de que Amazon, abierta a todo lo que puede generar negocio, no acepte bitcoins es un hecho contundente. Deja a estas criptomonedas a la altura de la mierda, que es lo que son, shitcoins todas ellas..

¿Si no se puede comprar nada con ellas que valor tienen? ¿el precio que les sale del nabo poner en los exchanges?


----------



## Nico (25 Jun 2017)

En estos momentos hay una diferencia de *400 dólares* (si dije CUATROCIENTOS) entre OKCoin ($ 2853) y Bitfinex ($ 2472).

Las "manos grandes", esa que manejan el arbitraje con buen dinero deben estar forrándose como bellacos en una orgía. 

Mi sana envidia para los que operan arbitraje con la infraestructura adecuada para hacerlo... deben estar escogiendo el color de la Ferrari en el catálogo (ahora que las Ferraris permiten escoger el color).


----------



## Claudius (25 Jun 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Y para que amazon iba a hacer eso si puede promocionar la criptomoneda que le salga de los cojones?... Esa propuesta es de especuladores para que suba el precio del bitcoin.



Amazon, no es líder en su sector en el -mundo- pero los occidentales no suelen saberlo..
Ya veremos a finales de 2017 y principios del 2018 si Alibaba, y los 40 ladrones chinos, no nos dan un Litecoinazo que debiera traer un Bitcoinazo by default. Todo queda en China..

De momento los honorables japoneses, 'dicen' que hace tiempo su marketplace líder acepta Bitcoin.
No lo conoces? Te lo presento. Rakuten.
Pero a mi no me hagas caso, hazselo a un millonario
steve-wozniak-habla-sobre-su-interes-en-bitcoin
Steve Wozniak, habla sobre su interés en Bitcoin.


----------



## Ratyculyn (25 Jun 2017)

Ratyculyn dijo:


> El hecho de que Amazon, abierta a todo lo que puede generar negocio, no acepte bitcoins es un hecho contundente. Deja a estas criptomonedas a la altura de la mierda, que es lo que son, shitcoins todas ellas..
> 
> ¿Si no se puede comprar nada con ellas que valor tienen? ¿el precio que les sale del nabo poner en los exchanges?



Yo mismo me respondo.

Valor cero patatero.


----------



## sirpask (25 Jun 2017)

No se si veo a Alibaba aceptando LTC...es GPU, y ahí el mercado es muy abierto.

Estas empresas tienen el poder de Mandar una Shitcoin a pluton.


----------



## Claudius (25 Jun 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> No se si veo a Alibaba aceptando LTC...es GPU, y ahí el mercado es muy abierto.
> 
> Estas empresas tienen el poder de Mandar una Shitcoin a pluton.



Alibaba, tiene mucha pasta y cabezas metido en proyectos BC, y Charlie, se ha ido a LTC porque ahora mismo sabe que tiene una ventaja táctica, para posicionar su invento. Entre el y su hermano pueden hallanar el camino a Jack Ma, si se asociaran con el y tener un monopolio en China del sector. El asunto es la hoja de ruta, 'china y corporativa' que tengan planeada a Bitcoin. De momento 1-0 en el partido el segwit2x aprobado.

Y BTC corrigiendo.. que divergencias..


----------



## sirpask (25 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Alibaba, tiene mucha pasta y cabezas metido en proyectos BC, y Charlie, se ha ido a LTC porque ahora mismo sabe que tiene una ventaja táctica, para posicionar su invento. Entre el y su hermano pueden hallanar el camino a Jack Ma, si se asociaran con el y tener un monopolio en China del sector. El asunto es la hoja de ruta, 'china y corporativa' que tengan planeada a Bitcoin. De momento 1-0 en el partido el segwit2x aprobado.
> 
> Y BTC corrigiendo.. que divergencias..



Nose, sigo sin ver a una Cripto publica siendo moneda de cambio en un gran portal de intercambio.


----------



## Claudius (25 Jun 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Nose, sigo sin ver a una Cripto publica siendo moneda de cambio en un gran portal de intercambio.



Rakuten, en 2015 comunicó que aceptaba btc, y pasó el anuncio sin pena ni gloria a la cotización. Y es líder en Japón.
Además en Amazon, se puede comprar con los diferentes emprendimientos que hay de tarjetas regalo, tanto en btc como en otras, alguna de hecho, ha dejado de funcionar con btc y pasarse a hacer transacciones en otra.


----------



## Don Meliton (26 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Alibaba, tiene mucha pasta y cabezas metido en proyectos BC, y Charlie, se ha ido a LTC porque ahora mismo sabe que tiene una ventaja táctica, para posicionar su invento. Entre el y su hermano pueden hallanar el camino a Jack Ma, si se asociaran con el y tener un monopolio en China del sector. El asunto es la hoja de ruta, 'china y corporativa' que tengan planeada a Bitcoin. De momento 1-0 en el partido el segwit2x aprobado.
> 
> Y BTC corrigiendo.. que divergencias..



Eso no se necesita en China, en China pagamos con Weixin o Alipay, y con eso vamos que nos matamos.

Se puede pagar cualquier cosa con el movil, desde taobao a la tienda de la abuela pa ca.

Solo tendra sentido si Alibaba pretende expandir mercado fuera de China, ese es el movimiento que deberias seguir.


----------



## remonster (26 Jun 2017)

Parece que hemos dejado sin curro a Nico. Ahora con Claudius dando consejos el hilo ya está autotroleado


----------



## Jdnec_wow (26 Jun 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Eso no se necesita en China, en China pagamos con Weixin o Alipay, y con eso vamos que nos matamos.
> 
> Se puede pagar cualquier cosa con el movil, desde taobao a la tienda de la abuela pa ca.
> 
> Solo tendra sentido si Alibaba pretende expandir mercado fuera de China, ese es el movimiento que deberias seguir.



¿Eres chino? Aquí nadie dice "weixin", decimos wechat. ::


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Jun 2017)

Como me meta en el Bit y pille 20.000 €, lo envio a los 200 $...lo juro...


----------



## Claudius (26 Jun 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Parece que hemos dejado sin curro a Nico. Ahora con Claudius dando consejos el hilo ya está autotroleado




Qué triste lo tuyo muchacho, tan millonario de 1 y 0 descentralizados, y con tanto rencor hacia todo el que no piensa como el, (ya sabes como se les llama) si ya te habías retratado a lo largo de tu historia en este foro, lo vas consolidando.

A lo mejor, si hubieras sido antes millonario pero de 1 y 0 centralizados ganados con el sudor de tu frente... Pero claro, tantos años buscando el pelotazo en el trading aquí y allá, suele hacer mella mental.

Disfruta joven tus millones, te recomiendo el Caribe y deja a los chavales tranquilos que busquen y hallen sus sueños, como lo conseguiste tu. Y si no tienes nada que aportar, diluyete..


----------



## Antonius Block (27 Jun 2017)

Hombre a mí Remonster me ha hecho ganar unas chapejas.

Qué pena me da el hilo. Lo sigo sin haberme registrado desde hace años y he aprendido mucho. Últimamente sólo se leen troli-comentarios a favor o en contra del bitcoin. Y además -y esto ya es falta de clase- vienen dependiendo de la subida o bajada de la cotización.

Lejos quedan aquellos posts constructivos y anális sesudos de algunos clásicos que se marcharon ofendidos.

Es una pena que haya bajado tanto el nivel, vaya. Pero bueno, no hay nada eterno.


----------



## remonster (27 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Qué triste lo tuyo muchacho, tan millonario de 1 y 0 descentralizados, y con tanto rencor hacia todo el que no piensa como el, (ya sabes como se les llama) si ya te habías retratado a lo largo de tu historia en este foro, lo vas consolidando.
> 
> A lo mejor, si hubieras sido antes millonario pero de 1 y 0 centralizados ganados con el sudor de tu frente... Pero claro, tantos años buscando el pelotazo en el trading aquí y allá, suele hacer mella mental.
> 
> Disfruta joven tus millones, te recomiendo el Caribe y deja a los chavales tranquilos que busquen y hallen sus sueños, como lo conseguiste tu. Y si no tienes nada que aportar, diluyete..



Rencor ninguno. Simplemente eres muy mediocre y attentionwhore y lo sabes. Sin acritud.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 Jun 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Rencor ninguno. Simplemente eres muy mediocre y attentionwhore y lo sabes. Sin acritud.



Remonstruo no paras de hacer enemigos. :XX:



Claudius dijo:


> Qué triste lo tuyo muchacho, tan millonario de 1 y 0 descentralizados, y con tanto rencor hacia todo el que no piensa como el, (ya sabes como se les llama) si ya te habías retratado a lo largo de tu historia en este foro, lo vas consolidando.
> 
> A lo mejor, si hubieras sido antes millonario pero de 1 y 0 centralizados ganados *con el sudor de tu frente*... Pero claro, tantos años buscando el pelotazo en el trading aquí y allá, suele hacer mella mental.
> 
> Disfruta joven tus millones, te recomiendo el Caribe y deja a los chavales tranquilos que busquen y hallen sus sueños, como lo conseguiste tu. Y si no tienes nada que aportar, diluyete..



Eso me dice uno de mis tíos que no invirtieron en el Bitcoin cuando se lo dije: "tú has ganado ese dinero sin hacer nada, yo me he ganado mi dinero con el sudor de mi frente. "

Le dije: Pues imagínate que hubiera hecho algo... me hago billonario. ::


----------



## orbeo (27 Jun 2017)

Hoy es el reparto de Stellar

Twitter


----------



## mamendurrio (27 Jun 2017)

Incertidumbre en cotización hasta Agosto ?

o Noviembre....

Segwit2x: What you need to know about the 2MB Hard Fork
Segwit2x: What you need to know about the 2MB Hard Fork


----------



## Nico (27 Jun 2017)

Cuando bullía en alza el mercado de las "alts" se analizó varias veces que en algún momento vendría el proceso de salida.

La gran duda era si los "nuevos millonarios" iban a "frenarse" en el bitcoin o iban a pasar de largo hacia el fíat.

En el primer caso el bitcoin subiría de precio porque, muchos autores de "alts" se desprenderían de las mismas (a los nuevos pardillos) y consolidarían sus posiciones en btc.

En el segundo, no sólo bajarían de precio las "alts" en desbandada sino TAMBIEN el bitcoin porque los "nuevos millonarios" no querían hacer "hodl" sino comprarse la Ferrari y, para ello, se harían con los dólares o euros generando presión vendedora sobre el btc.

A estarnos a las cotizaciones de los últimos días empieza a escucharse un eco lejano de "maricón el último" en muchas alts por lo que el proceso podría haberse puesto en marcha.

Lo que complica un poco el análisis en esta ocasión es que una parte importante del fiat ya no es sólo en dólares o yuanes o euros... hay un porcentaje importante de yenes y wones (coreanos) y, la reacción de estos "nuevos usuarios" (japoneses y coreanos) no han sido antes testeadas.

¿ Serán "hodlers" que se atrincherarán en el bitcoin o serán gacelas asustadizas que tratarán de salirse con sus ganancias -o recuperar parte de su capital en el caso de los que pierdan- ?

Eso puede determinar la evolución en los próximos días.

De todos modos -y eso para el caso que vayamos en un mercado a la baja- todavía falta un clásico "bull trap" para enganchar a las últimas gacelas.

---------- Post added 27-jun-2017 at 17:37 ----------

Lo que no hay que perder de vista -y en este gráfico de OTHON más o menos se observa-, es que el canal alcista no estaría roto hasta los *$ 1700*, lo que deja mucho margen aún para bajadas sin que ello signifique un cambio de tendencia.



Othon dijo:


> ¿Qué opinan de ésto?


----------



## Claudius (27 Jun 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Rencor ninguno. Simplemente eres muy mediocre y attentionwhore y lo sabes. Sin acritud.



Hombre, yo no tengo ningún adjetivo, cada cual que te ha leído, te lee y te lea que se forme el suyo, tu ya sabes como eres, solo te hacía falta un empuje que ya has conseguido tras largos años de búsqueda, para sacar el remonster que llevas dentro.


----------



## orbeo (28 Jun 2017)

Bueno ya tengo mis Stellar del regalo. Alguien sabe donde puedo ver la equivalencia? Vienen como XLM pero en poloniex las stellar vienen como XTR, son lo mismo?

Vale ya lo tengo claro


----------



## Alxemi (28 Jun 2017)

Veo realista esta corrección:


----------



## Divad (28 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Veo realista esta corrección:



Podría darse el caso que tras la guerra interna las 3 nuevas cadenas se vayan a la mierda y todo se mueva para ETH, LTC,... u otras criptos?


----------



## estrujillo (28 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Podría darse el caso que tras la guerra interna las 3 nuevas cadenas se vayan a la mierda y todo se mueva para ETH, LTC,... u otras criptos?



¿3 nuevas cadenas aparte de Unlimited y Segwit? ¿Me he perdido algo?

Yo por mi parte creo que la gente va a comprar para duplicar cuando se produzca el fork.


----------



## BlueArrow (29 Jun 2017)

Sobre el foro que comenté que estoy haciendo en mi tiempo libre:

Al final lo he pasado todo a Ruby on Rails, he abandonado Ember.js porque creo que un foro single-page application sería contraproducente, habría problemas de SEO.

El foro lo tengo más o menos terminado, tiene thanks y lefazos (se pueden dar un número máximo de lefazos al mes, que son como votos negativos). En función de los posts publicados, los posts con thanks, los lefazos y tal, se generan los niveles del usuario. A mejor nivel más poderes se tienen dentro del foro. Los OPs de los hilos pueden moderar su hilo si tienen suficiente nivel.

Puedes borrar tu cuenta y borrar todos tus posts de un plumazo, que creo que es una funcionadidad bastante solicitada por los que se pillan un rebote de vez en cuando.

Se puede meter el texto en markdown y en BBcode.

Estoy trabajando también para meterle un Wiki. Mi plan es que los usuarios puedan tener un Wiki Personal dentro de la web. También habrá un Wiki general. Esto mola porque hay usuarios que se curran grandes hilos y hacen una gran labor de investigación. Creo que contar con un sistema de Wikis es mejor pa tener el material wapo mejor organizado.

No habrá mensajes privados como en burbuja y otros foros tipo phpBB, vBulletin y similares. En su lugar habrá un sistema de chat tipo facebook en tiempo real. En un principio, el chat será de usuario a usuario, pero mi plan es que también haya canales tipo IRC.

En cuanto a la publicidad, no habrá publicidad. Tampoco habrá scripts de Google Analytics ni mierdas rastreadoras. Pretendo que sea un foro que respete la privacidad del usuario a tope.

En un principio lo costearé yo por amor al arte, pero aceptaré donaciones en Bitcoin para sufragar los gastos de mantenimiento.

También lo hostearé fuera de España, en un país que no tenga ningún tratado con España ni con la UE ni con USA de compartición de datos.

Cuando lo abra, en un principio, espero abrirlo con las funcionalidades de Foro y chat de user a user que he comentado. Luego le iré metiendo el sistema de wikis y el chat avanzado.


----------



## Brujámio (29 Jun 2017)

Spoiler






BlueArrow dijo:


> Sobre el foro que comenté que estoy haciendo en mi tiempo libre:
> 
> Al final lo he pasado todo a Ruby on Rails, he abandonado Ember.js porque creo que un foro single-page application sería contraproducente, habría problemas de SEO.
> 
> ...







Ostras, que chulada!! :8:
Muchas gracias, Blue, por todo ese curro que te has pegado. Tiene que estar guapo ese foro. Más gente como tú es la que hace falta. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Alxemi (29 Jun 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Sobre el foro que comenté que estoy haciendo en mi tiempo libre:
> 
> Al final lo he pasado todo a Ruby on Rails, he abandonado Ember.js porque creo que un foro single-page application sería contraproducente, habría problemas de SEO.
> 
> ...



Un gran proyecto. ¿lo vas a hacer de código abierto?

---------- Post added 29-jun-2017 at 10:06 ----------

Muy optimistas veo a estos:

Bitcoin Price Analysis: Double Bottom Reversal Chases Out the Bears

---------- Post added 29-jun-2017 at 10:38 ----------

Russian Burger King will start accepting Bitcoin in | HodlHodl news


----------



## Nico (29 Jun 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Sobre el foro que comenté que estoy haciendo en mi tiempo libre:
> 
> Puedes borrar tu cuenta y *borrar todos tus posts de un plumazo*, que creo que es una funcionadidad bastante solicitada por los que se pillan un rebote de vez en cuando.




Ese punto tendrías que pensarlo un poco.

Un foro no es sólo la "suma" de opiniones personales sino que tiene una categoría diferente. Es una "obra coral" que se forma con la sinergia de las participaciones.

Si alguien al irse borra todos sus temas esa arquitectura se destruye y causa TRES daños:

1) *Al foro* como tal porque los temas quedan ilegibles.

2) A *la gente que participó en los temas*. Pusieron su esfuerzo para contestar, opinar, debatir y ahora, todo su esfuerzo queda irreconocible, inusable e inaprovechable.

3) Como posible *referencia histórica, de contexto o contenido* para la propia Internet.

Imagina que los editores de Wikipedia si se van pudieran borrar todos sus agregados, aportes o correcciones... Wikipedia sería inusable ! ::

Es cierto que algunos solo miran el derecho "a borrar los temas" pero olvidan que no era un aporte individual sino parte de una arquitectura más amplia.

Lo que si podría solucionar eso es que, el que quiere irse pueda cambiar el usuario (o quedar los post como "usuario borrado").

De este modo si Clapham se va del foro, no borra sus temas pero, en vez de quedar como "Clapham" quedan como "Usuario borrado" -o algo similar- y no se pierde el hilo ni la congruencia al leer un tema.

Lo demás que comentas tiene muy buena pinta :Aplauso:


----------



## BlueArrow (29 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Un gran proyecto. ¿lo vas a hacer de código abierto?
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-jun-2017 at 10:06 ----------
> 
> ...



Sip, los componentes los sacaré como gemas y los pondré en GitHub y en rubygems.org


----------



## Pirro (29 Jun 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Sobre el foro que comenté que estoy haciendo en mi tiempo libre:
> 
> Al final lo he pasado todo a Ruby on Rails, he abandonado Ember.js porque creo que un foro single-page application sería contraproducente, habría problemas de SEO.
> 
> ...



Cuando alguien ha tenido éxito y se dedica a hacer proyectos sin ánimo de lucro, simplemente por altruismo, o por devolverle a la comunidad lo que la comunidad le ha dado puede decirse que ha triunfado en la vida.

Gracias.

Cuenta conmigo para una donación.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Jun 2017)

Pon una screenshot del nuevo floro para que vayamos salivando y tal.


----------



## BlueArrow (29 Jun 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Pon una screenshot del nuevo floro para que vayamos salivando y tal.



Mañana la pongo, que el CSS que tengo ahora mismo no me convence nada.


----------



## Divad (30 Jun 2017)

Comienza la estampida 

2063.91 (-18.95%) 

Quién será el último que se comerá todas las corridas?


----------



## Ladrillófilo (30 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Comienza la estampida
> 
> 2063.91 (-18.95%)
> 
> Quién será el último que se comerá todas las corridas?



De qué hablas amigo?


----------



## Divad (30 Jun 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> De qué hablas amigo?



Tranquilo, los bots han realizado una prueba de venta masiva y las pruebas han sido satisfactorias.

Circulen... todavía no ha comenzado la fiesta bitcoñera :XX:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (30 Jun 2017)

Quizás algun flash crash que me he perdido en algún exchange?


----------



## Pirro (30 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Tranquilo, los bots han realizado una prueba de venta masiva y las pruebas han sido satisfactorias.
> 
> Circulen... todavía no ha comenzado la fiesta bitcoñera :XX:



Tú que hablas tanto de los "listos". ¿Te parece una conducta propia de alguien listo ser inversor/especulador de criptodivisas y venir aquí a mostrar un sincero deseo de que Bitcoin fracase?

Alguien listo dedicaría su tiempo a cosas más productivas indudablemente.


----------



## bmbnct (30 Jun 2017)

Ha sido un fallo de coinmarketcap.com 
El exchange destino no ha reflejado dicho movimiento. Para mi que alguien ha colado un dígito de más por error.


----------



## Divad (30 Jun 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Quizás algun flash crash que me he perdido en algún exchange?



Bitcoin (BTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap






:fiufiu:



Pirro dijo:


> Tú que hablas tanto de los "listos". ¿Te parece una conducta propia de alguien listo ser inversor/especulador de criptodivisas y venir aquí a mostrar un sincero deseo de que Bitcoin fracase?
> 
> Alguien listo dedicaría su tiempo a cosas más productivas indudablemente.



Los "listos" para mi son estos:







Sobre la petada de Bitcoin... pues que quieres que te diga, no existe ningún listo detrás de Bitcoin... Te gustan las motos? :XX: De Satoshi Nakamoto no sabemos quienes están detrás... pero sí huele a que sus creadores son los mismos que están en ETH... Acaso entrarías en Bitcoin si fuese creado por los mismos que están en ETH?

El 99,9% diría que no.

Por poner un ejemplo: No tendría sentido que el banco Satán cobre comisiones, mantenimiento y demás mierdas... mientras en el nuevo sistema es todo gratis y encima te da pasta... meeecccc! El rebaño se quejaría y se liaría pero bien... 

Los mass mierda etiquetan a Bitcoin con terroristas, hackers, mercado negro, trafico de armas,... 

La señal de hoy ha sido graciosa, como si estuviesen ensayando las ventas ::

En verdad no deseo ningún mal para Bitcoin... pero con tantas gilipolleces que han creado internamente pues la verdad que no tiene buena pinta de acabar bien. 

Como criptómano solo busco mi propio beneficio y si los "listos" [judíos] están en ETH, pues con migas de pan que me subo al barco.


----------



## louis.gara (30 Jun 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Tú que hablas tanto de los "listos". ¿Te parece una conducta propia de alguien listo ser inversor/especulador de criptodivisas y venir aquí a mostrar un sincero deseo de que Bitcoin fracase?
> 
> Alguien listo dedicaría su tiempo a cosas más productivas indudablemente.



Es un tipo hintelijente que todavía no se ha dado cuenta de que cuando Bitcoin baje un 20% Ethereum lo hará un 30...


----------



## paketazo (30 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> ... los "listos" judíos están en ETH, pues con migas de pan que me subo al barco.



Ándate con ojo, creo que el *Clapham* es adorador del Talmud y solo tiene un chevy, un terrón en algún lado, y algo de quincalla y calderilla en cryptoword.

No todos los de la estrella son estrellas.

Un saludo.


----------



## Divad (30 Jun 2017)

louis.gara dijo:


> Es un tipo hintelijente que todavía no se ha dado cuenta de que cuando Bitcoin baje un 20% Ethereum lo hará un 30...



Eso era hace 6 meses. El típico resfriado de Bitcoin y todo se venía abajo... :: la verdad que era gracioso ver lo manipulado que está el juego.



paketazo dijo:


> Ándate con ojo, creo que el *Clapham* es adorador del Talmud y solo tiene un chevy, un terrón en algún lado, y algo de quincalla y calderilla en cryptoword.
> 
> No todos los de la estrella son estrellas.
> 
> Un saludo.



Adora al amo que le da de comer sin importarle a quien tenga que defender. 

Pocos judíos dirán el camino que uno debe de seguir para hacerse "rico"... pero aquellos que los vean moverse y sigan sus pasos serán beneficiados.

El tiempo dará la razón a unos u otros, en breve lo sabremos :fiufiu:


----------



## Pirro (30 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Bitcoin (BTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí. Pero quienes siguen los consejos de listos como BBVA, Santander o JP Morgan no suelen ser los listos ni les suele dar buenos rendimientos. A la historia más reciente me remito.


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> no sabemos quienes están detrás... pero sí huele a que sus creadores son los mismos que están en ETH...




Revísate ese olfato que se ve que lo tienes atrofiado.


----------



## Divad (30 Jun 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Sí. Pero quienes siguen los consejos de listos como BBVA, Santander o JP Morgan no suelen ser los listos ni les suele dar buenos rendimientos. A la historia más reciente me remito.



Entrar en el barco de los listos en Enero a 8$ y que te lo suban a 400$ en 6 meses... es muy buen rendimiento. Cabe decir que entrar ahora en ETH pica un poco, pero sino están las hijas a centavos o un par de $ que también se están dando buenas corridas.

Aunque Bitcoin se actualice llega tarde para montarse las sidechains, igual ETH acaba adoptando a los mineros ya que el Sistema los requiere para que funcione.

Que fácil sería hacerse rico... compras bitcoins a precio de risa, los guardas durante años sin tocarlos y cuando sea de uso común uno ya es el puto amo... ¿De verdad uno puede creérselo? 

La entrada de los listos en ETH el año pasado ya fue el pistoletazo de salida para encaminarse al trono mientras Bitcoin se lleva toda la atención y los "listos" van apuntalando la nueva pirámide en la era digital.

Es una putada haberse currado una pasta con Bitcoin para que al final se la acaben cepillando. Pero bueno, como ya dijo el Sr. Mojón... morirá con las botas puestas... pues para el la joya es el génesis que se ha creado.

TokenCard Actualización # 005

Será en Octubre! :Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## BlueArrow (30 Jun 2017)

Ahí va una captura. No voy a enseñar mucho por ahora. El CSS es temporal, estoy trabajando en él.


----------



## Pirro (1 Jul 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Desear el mal de bitcoin puede estar relacionado con buscar el bien para otra criptomoneda en la que se ha invertido, o sea que no es un deseo inútil o gratuito.



Lo es. Bitcoin es todas, y todas son Bitcoin *o lo que venga*. Todo es un todo. Quién no tenga claro eso como punto de partida no está entendiendo de que va esta cosa, por más dinero que haya podido ganar.


----------



## Pablo Villa (1 Jul 2017)

A veces se piensa que los bancos que apoyan una determinada moneda van a entrar con toda la pasta. Eso no esta pasando.

Ni pasara. Para que lo iban hacer? es mas facil crear una crypto mierda y venderla.Que sean los usuarios quienes les entreguen los bitcoins a precio de oro.

Cryptolandia, es el divide y venceras de toda la vida de los poderosos. Es el desconocimiento, la ignorancia, la mezquindad, la desesperacion quien lo alimenta.

Luchar contra bitcoin, es luchar en contra de uno mismo.


----------



## Divad (1 Jul 2017)

Estáis insinuando que creéis que las correcciones masivas en todas las cryptos y subidas al unísono son naturales????

Defendéis a muerte Bitcoin por:

1) no tengo nada dentro pero es fan de Bitcoin.
2) lo tengo todo en Bitcoin y para que suba hay que atraer gacelillas.
3) te pagan para desinformar, manipular y provocar la perdida de dinero a los que te crean.

.El sistema está manipulado por bots y no hace falta ser un ejperto para saberlo. Los bots siguen las órdenes de los "listos" y aunque miles de peces quieran hacer frente no conseguirán nada, pues los bots mantienen balanceado el sistema.

Todas las cryptos son mierdas y quiénes sepan jugar con ellas sacarán buenas rentabilidades.

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Registrador (1 Jul 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Ahí va una captura. No voy a enseñar mucho por ahora. El CSS es temporal, estoy trabajando en él.



Que tal se ve en el móvil? estás usando bootstrap?


----------



## Portador del Caos (1 Jul 2017)

Lo he puesto en el hilo de especulacion de coins, pero por la parte de info de Bitcoin que trae, lo pongo aquí también:




Portador del Caos dijo:


> Tenia intención de actualizar los datos del tamaño de la blockchain de BTC vs ETH (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=19625375&postcount=5815), por si ya se estaban tomando medidas de control, pero he visto que los datos no son muy fiables, ya que desde hace 2 o 3 días marca la misma cantidad para ambas cadenas. Así que me he puesto a buscar otras fuentes....
> 
> ...Y lo que he visto, si es verdad, es mucho peor de lo que pensaba... Si alguien tiene un nodo full de ETH, que lo confirme o desmienta, please!
> 
> ...


----------



## sirpask (1 Jul 2017)

Una preguntilla... ¿Alguien sabe donde podria pillarme esto con btc o ltc?
Xiaomi Mi Notebook Air 13.3 inch Laptop Windows 10 Home Intel Core i7-6500U Dual Core 3.0GHz*

Es para currar.


----------



## louis.gara (1 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Estáis insinuando que creéis que las correcciones masivas en todas las cryptos y subidas al unísono son naturales????
> 
> Defendéis a muerte Bitcoin por:
> 
> ...



Tampoco hay que ser un experto para saber que tú no lo defiendes porque has llegado tarde. Es como si ahora viene uno a hablar de las virtudes de IOTA o la Goyimcoin porque las ha comprado a 8. Al mismo tiempo que denota preocupación por no haber vendido su monedita 50 dólares más arriba cuando ve que corrige. Una mano dėbil que cree en el FIAT y va sentando cátedra.


----------



## Divad (1 Jul 2017)

louis.gara dijo:


> Tampoco hay que ser un experto para saber que tú no lo defiendes porque has llegado tarde. Es como si ahora viene uno a hablar de las virtudes de IOTA o la Goyimcoin porque las ha comprado a 8. Al mismo tiempo que denota preocupación por no haber vendido su monedita 50 dólares más arriba cuando ve que corrige. Una mano dėbil que cree en el FIAT y va sentando cátedra.



Quienes llegan tarde y van a perderlo todo son los bitcoñeros. 

Cualquier lector sabe que comprar 1btc hoy en día no sale rentable. Comprarlo a 300$ puede que si, pues tiene margen de subida tranquilamente en el caso que suba y no acabe RIP.

Si compras 1000 chapas de x crypto y te hace un x 2,5, 20,50, en una semana y sales con los beneficios a otra crypto es ir dando pelotazos. Ya no te digo si te hace un x 200, 500,... ::

Pero oye, me alegro que defiendas Bitcoin, sin vosotros las demás cryptos no existirían :: y no irían saliendo nuevos ricos en cryptoworld.

Buenas corridas!

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## louis.gara (1 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Quienes llegan tarde y van a perderlo todo son los bitcoñeros.
> 
> Cualquier lector sabe que comprar 1btc hoy en día no sale rentable. Comprarlo a 300$ puede que si, pues tiene margen de subida tranquilamente en el caso que suba y no acabe RIP.
> 
> ...



Por tanto, si bitcoin se va a la mierda, el resto de cryptos correrán la misma suerte. Tus ethereum también, hay que ser cortito para no pillarlo.

---------- Post added 01-jul-2017 at 12:18 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Una preguntilla... ¿Alguien sabe donde podria pillarme esto con btc o ltc?
> Xiaomi Mi Notebook Air 13.3 inch Laptop Windows 10 Home Intel Core i7-6500U Dual Core 3.0GHz*
> 
> Es para currar.



Ese mismo no, pero aquí tienes unos cuantos:

Bad Request


----------



## Divad (1 Jul 2017)

louis.gara dijo:


> Por tanto, si bitcoin se va a la mierda, el resto de cryptos correrán la misma suerte. Tus ethereum también, hay que ser cortito para no pillarlo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-jul-2017 at 12:18 ----------
> 
> ...



Si Bitcoin se va a la mierda otra ocupará su lugar... Acaso no has leído que las hijas de la mami ETH van a sacar tarjetas para Octubre?

El fanatismo os pasará factura, solo es cuestión de días o semanas.



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mamendurrio (1 Jul 2017)

Ya es oficial, Bitcoin ha petado:

1 Julio 2016: $ 674
1 Julio 2017: $ 2464

revalorización en 12 meses: +365 %

Fracaso total señores

---------- Post added 01-jul-2017 at 16:48 ----------

En serio ahora, los del peta aki es que no saben lo que es haber comprado a $1200 en el 2013 y luego ver bajada hasta $156 en el 2015

Eso sí es un canuto marrokí, eso sí es un "correction", lo demás son movimientos normales en el mundillo

---------- Post added 01-jul-2017 at 16:52 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Una preguntilla... ¿Alguien sabe donde podria pillarme esto con btc o ltc?
> Xiaomi Mi Notebook Air 13.3 inch Laptop Windows 10 Home Intel Core i7-6500U Dual Core 3.0GHz*
> 
> Es para currar.



Gyft: Buy, Send & Redeem Gift Cards Online or with Mobile App

Wirex Bitcoin Banking â€” Mobile App, Bitcoin Wallet, Prepaid Cards & Money Transfer


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 Jul 2017)

he estado haciendo búsquedas pero sigo sin verlo claro, pregunta rápida...

ledger nano S o Trezor?

El trezor son casi 20eur más por gastos de envío, o esperar hasta agosto y más allá


----------



## BlueArrow (1 Jul 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Que tal se ve en el móvil? estás usando bootstrap?



Será responsive y habrá versión móvil. No estoy usando bootstrap ni planeo hacerlo.

---------- Post added 01-jul-2017 at 19:14 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Quienes llegan tarde y van a perderlo todo son los bitcoñeros.
> 
> Cualquier lector sabe que comprar 1btc hoy en día no sale rentable. Comprarlo a 300$ puede que si, pues tiene margen de subida tranquilamente en el caso que suba y no acabe RIP.
> 
> ...



Si no crees en Bitcoin, los 0,002 que te regalaron los reyes magos por navidad es mejor que se los dones a alguien, por ejemplo a *Blender*:


```
1LukukDPYyJQdDryapKrrknSjw3NL3brmm
```
o a *GIMP*:


```
1NVMCeoBfTAJQ1qwX2Dx1C8zkcRCQWwHBq
```


----------



## Divad (2 Jul 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Será responsive y habrá versión móvil. No estoy usando bootstrap ni planeo hacerlo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-jul-2017 at 19:14 ----------
> 
> ...



Vaya, aceptar la lentejuela obligaba a ser un fanático bitcoñero? Para hacer el papel mínimo 0.6 BTC cada dos semanas. Necesitarás animadores en el nuevo foro, no? :fiufiu:

Me pensaba que estabais aquí para ayudar a la gente a forrarse... y el selecto club solo quiere gacelas que se queden pilladas en BTC mientras en cryptoworld se están dando festines de escándalo :XX:



Spoiler



[youtube]e_Dvgve0VTo[/youtube]



La lentejuela está en coinbase convertidos en ETH y abandonados ienso:


----------



## louis.gara (2 Jul 2017)

Sutiles diferencias desde luego. Nunca verás a un ethereum user invitando a beers o haciendo regalos navideños. Mucho menos pegándose el curro de hacer una web de manera altruista y desinteresada. No habrá nunca una comunidad q le pare los pasos a Jihanes, no tendrėis un Antonopoulos que os explique las cosas bien claras. 

Simplemente estáis ahi por codicia de fiat y luego váis de antisistema. Obviamente se puede dar el pelotazo con algunas cryptos, hasta el tato lo sabe, lo cual no es incompatible con mantener a buen recaudo más de la mitad en btc. Porque sino el pelotazo te lo pueden dar a ti y te quedarás como alguna de esas chinas a las q parece que les han dado un balonazo en la cara. Al final, está estudiado y Satoshi ya había pensado en ello, todos volverėis con papá bitcoin al todamoon y sereis felices con vuestros mbtc. Tranquilos que hay sitio para todos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Jul 2017)

Este hilo me recuerda al del Oro ó el del Ibex ( por cierto, ambos Desparecidos en Combate :rolleye...2/3 años atrás se hizo fuerte en el foro, y no había manera de dialogar con ellos...en fin...:X


----------



## Divad (2 Jul 2017)

louis.gara dijo:


> Sutiles diferencias desde luego. Nunca verás a un ethereum user invitando a beers o haciendo regalos navideños. Mucho menos pegándose el curro de hacer una web de manera altruista y desinteresada. No habrá nunca una comunidad q le pare los pasos a Jihanes, no tendrėis un Antonopoulos que os explique las cosas bien claras.
> 
> Simplemente estáis ahi por codicia de fiat y luego váis de antisistema. Obviamente se puede dar el pelotazo con algunas cryptos, hasta el tato lo sabe, lo cual no es incompatible con mantener a buen recaudo más de la mitad en btc. Porque sino el pelotazo te lo pueden dar a ti y te quedarás como alguna de esas chinas a las q parece que les han dado un balonazo en la cara. Al final, está estudiado y Satoshi ya había pensado en ello, todos volverėis con papá bitcoin al todamoon y sereis felices con vuestros mbtc. Tranquilos que hay sitio para todos.



Vosotros entrasteis en Bitcoin por amor al código fuente, no? Menudos antisistemas y fantasmas :XX::XX::XX: 

Si el dinero no os importa como al Sr. Mojón... porqué no lo donáis? Ah! Claro, sois "buenas personas" pero no gilipollas, verdad? :XX::XX::XX:

Crear un foro para solo hablar bien de Bitcoin es una brillante idea :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: ya existen unos cuantos, otros más no importará.

Quienes se lean el funcionamiento de blockchain sabrán el potencial que tiene y centrarse solo en Bitcoin es un error que muchos pueden caer por creerse que subirá a los 5000$, 10000$,... como me ponga a rescatar post de principio de año haciéndoos pajas de lo que llegaría a subir y todos los días que subiría hasta la luna... es para acabar desapareciendo del foro por la vergüenza ajena que os pueda causar.

Una persona que desea ayudar a que otra gane dinero le dirá claramente y de primeras que el juego está amañado. Existen bots que suben y bajan todas las cryptos como les salen de las pelotas. Que tras el creador de Bitcoin es un fantasma y que el show interno creado beneficia al resto de cryptos. Le mostrará quienes están detrás de ETH y porqué cojones están ahí... cuando deberían de ser "enemigos" de la blockchain... pero no, financian y apoyan a ETH... 

Cuando sumas las piezas del puzzle la otra persona ya se hace una idea del nuevo juego y no se convierte en un fanático bitcoñero, sino que entrará y saldrá allí donde le salga rentable. Pues los bitcoñeros ya tuvisteis vuestra época dorada y por el bien de todos espero que los amos del juego no os lleven al matadero por no haberos movido cuando habéis tenido miles de oportunidades.

Qué vaya bien!


----------



## BlueArrow (2 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Vosotros entrasteis en Bitcoin por amor al código fuente, no? Menudos antisistemas y fantasmas :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Si el dinero no os importa como al Sr. Mojón... porqué no lo donáis? Ah! Claro, sois "buenas personas" pero no gilipollas, verdad? :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ...



Primero, el foro no es para hablar bien de Bitcoin, es para hablar de cualquier cosa.

Segundo, tómate ya la pastilla de Risperdal, que te está dando un brote psicótico.


----------



## Divad (2 Jul 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Primero, el foro no es para hablar bien de Bitcoin, es para hablar de cualquier cosa.
> 
> Segundo, tómate ya la pastilla de Risperdal, que te está dando un brote psicótico.



Claro, claro, sería de todo en general... Pero respecto a Bitcoin quedaría prohibido decir cualquier peste, no? Duraría cero coma el usuario tras localizarle por IP ::

Prefiero DMT, es más sano :fiufiu:

Adapta el foro para la web 3.0 y si lo prefieres vete mirando la hija de ETH que se encargará de los foros:

swarm.city
Matchpool - Matchpool


----------



## Nico (2 Jul 2017)

Todavía no he terminado el análisis pero, les puedo ir adelantando algunos datos de modo general.

Lo que VERDADERAMENTE da valor a ciertas criptos -y hablemos del Bitcoin en particular- es que al tener una blockchain consolidada, segura y sólida encierran un gran valor en ella.

Bitcoin no tiene un gran uso hoy día en términos monetarios -no al menos al nivel de justificar que un token cueste $ 2500- pero, si puede mostrar la blockchain más sólida.

Eso permite -por ejemplo- que Factom "registre" cada 10 minutos su hash en la blockchain del Bitcoin y, de este modo su propia blockchain quede "asegurada" aunque, su poder de cálculo sea infinitamente menor a la Blockchain del bitcoin.

Y -todavía no está muerto el tema- se supone que con la ampliación de los bloques y la inclusión del SegWit y luego de las cadenas laterales todo este proceso se podrá hacer DENTRO del "ecosistema" del Bitcoin.

Pues bien... en todos estos meses que la cosa ha ido de debate, de enfrentamiento y de parálisis casi todos los proyectos han ido a parar a la Blockchain de Ethereum !! :8:

Gran parte de las criptos nuevas creadas usan la cadena de Ethereum (como assets o como contratos).

Es muy difícil buscar "proyecto a proyecto" cuantos están usando la blockchain de Bitcoin y cuántos la de Ethereum -eso es lo que estoy analizando ahora-, así como 'valorar' el peso, costo o importancia de cada proyecto pero, con lo que llevo visto hasta ahora la blockchain que se ha "cargado de valor" es la de Ethereum.

Por decirlo de un modo simplificado: Si mañana desapareciese la blockchain del Bitcoin sufrirían los que tiene "tokens" (bitcoins) y la gente de Factom tendría que empezar a estampillar su blockchain en otro lado... pero casi nada más (si, hay otras cosas pero son mínimas).

En cambio, si mañana desaparece la blockchain de Ethereum CIENTOS de criptos, contratos y estampillados se verían afectados ! :8:

Si entienden lo que quiero explicar, estoy diciendo que, hoy día (y me faltan datos aún pero, con lo que llevo visto de sobra) la blockchain de Ethereum es *MUCHO MAS VALIOSA* que la blockchain de Bitcoin.

Dado que la de Bitcoin todavía puede considerarse más sólida y poderosa, eso mantiene su "potencial" para el futuro y siempre que solucionen los temas de escalabilidad y cadenas laterales pero, medido al día de HOY (hoy, tal como están las cosas HOY) vale más la blockchain de Ethereum.

Curioso realmente. Ha ido ocurriendo "bajo el agua" y no son muchos los que se han detenido a analizar esta circunstancia o, al menos, le han dado importancia a ello.

Y es un dato MUY importante.

No en vano medido como *VOLUMEN DE TRANSACCIONES* hace varias semanas ya que Ethereum marcha a la cabeza y ha relegado a Bitcoin a la segunda posición.

Por caso HOY las transacciones en Ethereum suman *$ 1.028 millones* y las de Bitcoin *$ 800 millones* (un 28% más transacciones en Ethereum) ::

CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Bitcoin ni de lejos está "muerto" -nadie dice eso- pero, me parece que un día de estos los bitcoñeros se van a levantar y van a descubrir que pasaron a la historia... y no se van a haber enterado cómo, por qué y cuándo ocurrió. :8:

---------- Post added 02-jul-2017 at 20:07 ----------

Agrego para aclarar un término (ahora que releo lo que escribí creo que se puede prestar a error).

Cuando dije: _"...la blockchain de Ethereum es *MUCHO MAS VALIOSA* que la blockchain de Bitcoin..."_

En realidad debí decir -para ser más preciso-: _"En la blockchain de Ethereum hay *muchos más registros DE VALOR* que en la blockchain del Bitcoin"_.

Esto es lo que hace que la cantidad de intereses, derechos, contratos y desarrollos "guardados" en la blockchain de Ethereum superen con mucho los derechos, contratos, intereses y desarrollos albergados o custodiados por la blockchain del Bitcoin.


----------



## bmbnct (2 Jul 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Mientras os tiráis de los pelos como furcias, estamos haciendo una banderita que lleva pinta de acabar muy bien, o muy mal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Nasdaq en las ultimas velas de 1D esta formando la misma. Curioso, habrá que ver si el desenlace del Nasdaq se produce antes. Podría ser el canario de la mina.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Jul 2017)

2000$ tampoco sería un drama, ni mucho menos.


----------



## Alba_00 (3 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Triste pero cierto . El clapham esta encantado con su PUVIS ...ops sorry PIVX y ha jurado que ni aunque caiga el btc a 2000 $ ( y bajara de eso )
> se queda holdeando al vetusto crypto
> Ni siquiera ethereum . PIVX 3300 % revalorizacion en 6 meses
> NXT : 2000 % . REDDCOIN ...2000 % . Y el btc ? 131 % ...
> ...



Oye, clapham2, yo soy pivxiana reciente y no entiendo lo de la ofuscación de la cartera. Sé que es pregunta de primero de guardería, peeero, ¿me puedes explicar por qué convendría ofuscar?

El Waves tampoco está mal. Con la ventaja de que puedes tradear en su plataforma con € y USD se está poniendo muy guapo.


----------



## bmbnct (3 Jul 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Mientras os tiráis de los pelos como furcias, estamos haciendo una banderita que lleva pinta de acabar muy bien, o muy mal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roto por arriba con volumen.


----------



## bmbnct (3 Jul 2017)

keinur dijo:


> *¡¡Aleluyah hermanos!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poco fuelle le veo. Ha hecho pull back al triángulo pero no tira! :


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Jul 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Goldman Sees Bitcoin Soaring As High As $3,915 During Next Breakout | Zero Hedge



*"could be worth north of $5 trillion in five years - if the industry can come out of the shadows."*


----------



## clakar (3 Jul 2017)

Buenas, acabo de meterme en el tema de las criptos y me gustaría saber qué gestor de carteras usáis para las monedas más pequeñas... Por ejemplo, las del tito Clapham. Por ahors estoy diversificando en basecoin pero quiero meterme a las pequeñas para jugar unas perrillas


----------



## sirpask (3 Jul 2017)

Nico dijo:


> ...
> 
> Gran parte de las criptos nuevas creadas usan la cadena de Ethereum (como assets o como contratos).
> 
> ...



Mas o menos estoy de acuerdo, lo que no entiendo es como hay tanta confianza en un proyecto sin futuro.

Ether como es hoy, es inviable. Ni con Nodos de 10.000 euros como decia algun iluminado. Ni con podado podria salir adelante si la demanda es grande.


----------



## bmbnct (3 Jul 2017)

Disculpame si insisto con el tema del triángulo, pero un par de puntos al respecto:
1.- En Kraken el par btceur no lo ha roto.
2.- En Bitstamp estamos de nuevo dentro.


----------



## sirpask (3 Jul 2017)

Por cierto nico... Sobre tus "productos de ether"


Animats 23 minutes ago [-]

Mastercoin, mentioned in the article, is now down to 85th place on Coin Market Cap.

Despite all this smart contract stuff, few of these "ICO coins" give the holders any authority over anything. It's not like 51% of the coin holders can fire management.

Etherium now has half the market cap of Bitcoin, despite the total failure of the DAO, the one big application of the smart contract technology. See "Use Cases Of Ethereum In Different Sectors 2016".[1] It's been six months; what's actually working?

* Branche.io - payday loans. Got as far as the initial token offering 6 months ago. Then, nothing. Did they take the money and run?

* Iconomi.net - "digital asset management platform" - site says "Coming in 2017".

* Augur.net - prediction/gambling platform. Not yet operating for real, but there's a play-money beta.

* RexMLS.com - distributed real estate listing service. Was supposed to have test listings live in April 2017. Didn't happen.

* truststamp.net - distributed identity system to detect fake social accounts. "Connect your Social Networks. The more accounts you connect, the higher your potential Trust Score! Your account information is not stored and your privacy is protected." Not working yet. If it did work, spammers could defeat it by creating interlinked fake accounts on Twitter, Facebook, etc., which some already do.

* chainy.info - store misc. info such as URL shortening bindings on the Etherium blockchain. This seems to work, but isn't used much. If it caught on like tinyurl, the Etherium blockchain would choke on the traffic.

* uport.me - "self sovereign identity". Still at "sign up for alpha".

* dynamisapp.com - supplementary unemployment insurance that checks LinkedIn to see if you're employed. Not working. Last blog update January 2016.

* ico.inchain.io - insurance against cyber hacks. Site not responding.

* ujomusic.com - some kind of music platform. Not working yet.

* peertracks.com - distributed music royalty system. Not working yet.

* singulardtv.com - distributed video payment system. 5000 Twitter followers! Not working yet.

* beyond-the-void.net - game with Etherium contracts for in-game currency. Beta version downloadable. At least it's running.

* firstblood.io - e-sports where you can put up money on your play. Alpha available, no beta yet.

* etherplay.io - "Play games and win tokens" - "Coming Soon".

* akasha.world - distributed social network. There's a downloadable alpha.

* vdice.io - online gambling. Like Satoshi Dice, but for Etherium. "Coming soon".

* slock.it - the guys with the DAO and the IoT door lock. That didn't end well.

* electricchain.org - buy and sell solar power over the Etherium block chain. Lots of PR. May actually be working on a tiny scale.

* lo3energy.com - another energy trading system. Lots of PR, no operating installations.

So that's what people are actually doing with Etherium. Not all that much. Even the online gambling startups aren't fully operational.

What is an Initial Coin Offering and How Does it Work? | Hacker News


----------



## Nico (3 Jul 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Por cierto nico... Sobre tus "productos de ether"



Lo que pasa sirpask es que hay CIENTOS de cosas. Muchas son "caca" pero otras están en plena ebullición (muchas de ellas burbujas desde ya).

Y digo esto porque mientras la blockchain de Ethereum es un vergel de iniciativas -de las buenas y de las otras- la de Bitcoin parece un desierto.

¿ Qué proyecto nuevo se ha insertado en la blockchain de Bitcoin últimamente ?

Te diría que ninguno. Hay varias cosas funcionando allí y, hasta habría que fijarse si no cambiaron de barco y todo.

Si tuvieras que "valorizar", no el token sino el valor de la blockchain tengo la sensación que Ethereum vale como 10 veces más -y no sé si no me quedo corto- que la de Bitcoin.

Repito... no hablamos del "token" (el bitcoin vale más) sino del "valor cargado" sobre la blockchain.

Eso, tarde o temprano va a terminar valorizándose.

Creo que lo que más sostiene a Bitcoin hoy día es que sirve de autopista para entrar y salir desde el Fiat o hacer arbitraje sobre las criptos... el día que Ethereum también lo alcance en esa función... vamos!


----------



## sirpask (3 Jul 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Lo que pasa sirpask es que hay CIENTOS de cosas. Muchas son "caca" pero otras están en plena ebullición (muchas de ellas burbujas desde ya).
> 
> Y digo esto porque mientras la blockchain de Ethereum es un vergel de iniciativas -de las buenas y de las otras- la de Bitcoin parece un desierto.
> 
> ...



La mayoria de esos productos estan basados en un tio delante de un PC picando Solidity.

Esto es completamente distinto a la filosofia de bitcoin, sobre todo por seguridad. Esta capa de Turing se la deberia haber dado Segwit pero tu amigo el chino cabron no está dispuesto a repartir su pastel.

Por otra parte, veo Litecoin... Y si sigue tu amigo bloqueando, la veo un gran plan B. Con mucho futuro.

Ademas los grandes transatlánticos de GPUs están muy interesados en ambas criptos. 

Sobre que algun proyecto ether sea rentable... Bien, pero a que precio. 
Es como decir quien es mas rico, el que tiene una zipoteca de 200.000 kilotones sobre un zulo de 120.000€. Y el que vive de alquiler y no debe nada a nadie.

Ether está usandose a diestro y siniestro, ya veremos si no le pasa factura.


----------



## Nico (4 Jul 2017)

Jihan Wu es el azote de los plutócratas estimado sirpask.


----------



## louis.gara (4 Jul 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Repito... no hablamos del "token" (el bitcoin vale más) sino del "valor cargado" sobre la blockchain.
> 
> Eso, tarde o temprano va a terminar valorizándose.



Efectivamente, te repites más que el ajo. Te has pasado meses diciendo que lo que defines como "token btc" contaba con escaso valor, que el valor era la blockchain en sí. Ahora resulta que la blockchain de ethereum es la valiosa y la otra no. Imagino que al menos habrás comprado ETH a menos de 95$ :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Pablo Villa (4 Jul 2017)

Agradeceria ayuda:

Si pierdes el Trezor, en que otro monedero puedes restaurar la semilla de las veintipico palabras? Tienes que comprar otro trezor obligatoriamente para hacerlo?


Y otra pregunta:

Bitcoin esta vinculado al dollar. Si el precio de bitcoin sube , el valor de otras monedas valoradas en satoshis tambien sube respecto al dollar?


----------



## clakar (4 Jul 2017)

LTC on fire, la gente metiendo pasta por un tubo, ETH que no termina de tirar estos días con una panza de burra y bajando volumen de operaciones.

Estoy pensando en meter una masa curiosa en LTC ahora mismo, creo que está empezando a tirar a lo bestia... +10% desde ayer

BTC a menos de 5% diario pero se habla de llegar a 4k$...

Bitcoin Could Hit Near $4,000: Goldman Sachs


----------



## michinato (4 Jul 2017)

louis.gara dijo:


> Sutiles diferencias desde luego. Nunca verás a un ethereum user invitando a beers o haciendo regalos navideños. Mucho menos pegándose el curro de hacer una web de manera altruista y desinteresada. No habrá nunca una comunidad q le pare los pasos a Jihanes, *no tendrėis un Antonopoulos que os explique las cosas bien claras*.
> 
> Simplemente estáis ahi por codicia de fiat y luego váis de antisistema. Obviamente se puede dar el pelotazo con algunas cryptos, hasta el tato lo sabe, lo cual no es incompatible con mantener a buen recaudo más de la mitad en btc. Porque sino el pelotazo te lo pueden dar a ti y te quedarás como alguna de esas chinas a las q parece que les han dado un balonazo en la cara. Al final, está estudiado y Satoshi ya había pensado en ello, todos volverėis con papá bitcoin al todamoon y sereis felices con vuestros mbtc. Tranquilos que hay sitio para todos.




Creo que cometéis un error generalizando.

No juzguéis a todos los que creen en Ethereum por la ingratitud, la codicia y las estupideces que postean algunos flipadetes.


Respecto a lo que comentas sobre Andreas Antonopoulos, no se si sabéis que está acabando de escribir *"Mastering Ethereum"*.

Twitter
Mastering Ethereum - O'Reilly Media


Me encanta lo bien que explica las cosas Andreas y espero que el libro sea igual de bueno que "Mastering Bitcoin".





-


----------



## vpsn (4 Jul 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Creo que cometéis un error generalizando.
> 
> No juzguéis a todos los que creen en Ethereum por la ingratitud, la codicia y las estupideces que postean algunos flipadetes.
> 
> ...



pues si, el mastering bitcoin me lo lei de principio a fin. Muy ameno y cosas muy interesantes que ni siquiera te planteas.

Esperando ese mastering etherum. 

Saludos!


----------



## Chachowsky (4 Jul 2017)

clakar dijo:


> LTC on fire, la gente metiendo pasta por un tubo, ETH que no termina de tirar estos días con una panza de burra y bajando volumen de operaciones.
> 
> Estoy pensando en meter una masa curiosa en LTC ahora mismo, creo que está empezando a tirar a lo bestia... +10% desde ayer
> 
> ...



Habrá que tenerlo en cuenta...
Goldman Sachs, el banco que gobierna el mundo | Economía | EL PAÍS
Bitcoin Could Hit Near $4,000: Goldman Sachs


----------



## Claudius (4 Jul 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Respecto a lo que comentas sobre Andreas Antonopoulos, no se si sabéis que está acabando de escribir *"Mastering Ethereum"*.
> -



Efectivamente.

---------- Post added 04-jul-2017 at 19:28 ----------




Nico dijo:


> ¿ Qué proyecto nuevo se ha insertado en la blockchain de Bitcoin últimamente ?
> Te diría que ninguno. Hay varias cosas funcionando allí y, hasta habría que fijarse si no cambiaron de barco y todo.



Alguno muy interesante a través de monedas coloreadas.
Y otros que existen se están optimizando, por que enfatizan su modelo de negocio en el grado de inmutabilidad de BTC.

Ten en cuenta, que no es que se quiera, sino que por un lado no se puede hacer mucho, hasta la llegada de las SC, y por otro lado levantar cualquier proyecto tiene unos costes más elevados, En Eth es más rápido a través de ERC20 levantar proyectos como se está viendo con las ICOs




Nico dijo:


> Si tuvieras que "valorizar", no el token sino el valor de la blockchain tengo la sensación que Ethereum vale como 10 veces más -y no sé si no me quedo corto- que la de Bitcoin.
> 
> Repito... no hablamos del "token" (el bitcoin vale más) sino del "valor cargado" sobre la blockchain.



Eso es relativo, que es más valioso el s.o. Linux más usado elijamos por estadística digamos que Ubuntu o Microsoft Windows? Difícil respuesta, verdad?
Unos se decantarían por un lado y otros por otro, con una serie de argumentos, e influiría seguramente la radicalización de sus defensores y más si les da de comer y no prima la objetividad, pero claro, levanta un proyecto real con 1M de euros basado en tecnología de BC, hay que pensarselo MUCHO dónde levantarlo, o en su defecto si no lo tienes claro, por inquietudes técnicas esperar...

Para mi, Ethereum, tiene competencias muy interesantes, pero claro, no están de moda, no sale en la foto JPM en otras que están durmientes.

Lo interesante es cuando, 'algún día' en BTC, se pueda hacer lo mismo que se puede hacer en eth y subyacentes, a ver, en que se decantan los desarrolladores a sacar proyectos, y no cabe duda, que la *curva de despliegue* en la tecnología va a prevalecer, más que otras cosas como está ocurriendo con los sub-tokens ethecerianos.



Nico dijo:


> Eso, tarde o temprano va a terminar valorizándose.
> 
> Creo que lo que más sostiene a Bitcoin hoy día es que sirve de autopista para entrar y salir desde el Fiat o hacer arbitraje sobre las criptos... el día que Ethereum también lo alcance en esa función... vamos!



Btc, tiene una cosa que no tiene ninguna ni Ethereum, (que cuesta hasta pronunciar) y es lo de siempre *la marca.*

Si las manos negras de la partida de ajedrez destrozan la marca. Game Over.

Y a por eso van, (HF) como cualquier estratega de marketing haría con la competencia, es de 1º de escuela de negocios..
Han jugado muy bien sus movimientos de ajedrez, aguantando los tiempos.

---------- Post added 04-jul-2017 at 19:31 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Es como decir quien es mas rico, el que tiene una zipoteca de 200.000 kilotones sobre un zulo de 120.000€. Y *el que vive de alquiler y no debe nada a nadie.*



De toda la vida, otra cosa es lo que te quieran hacer creer. Cada cual con su educación financiera..


----------



## sirpask (5 Jul 2017)

Bitcoin Vs. Ethereum - We ask Crypto Expert Tuur Demeester

---------- Post added 05-jul-2017 at 07:07 ----------

Por cierto:

Translations – Mastering Bitcoin (en español)

Mastering Bitcoin: Unlocking Digital Cryptocurrenciesjulio 2017
de Andreas Antonopoulos


----------



## mamendurrio (5 Jul 2017)

¿ESTAIS PREPARADOS /INFORMADOS?
_
Para mediados de este AGOSTO puede llegar a haber hasta 4 BICOINS (splits)
*“Bitcoins”: “148 Bitcoin”, “NewPoW Bitcoin”, “Bitcoin ABC,” as well as “Legacy Bitcoin”.
*_


- Leyendo este artículo, veo que tenemos que estar MUY ATENTOS empezando el día 29 JULIO...
- Y se recomienda no realizar transacciones (ni enviar, ni recibir, ni comprar ni vender) a partir de esa fecha hasta que todo se aclare, COSA QUE PUEDE ALARGARSE HASTA MEDIADOS NOVIEMBRE.








_*Recomiendo AHORA a todos los hodlers de bitcoin lean este artículo, donde vienen las fechas de todo....*_
Countdown to SegWit: These Are the Dates to Keep an Eye On

Y como resumen, he aquí el final de otro articulo al que se hace referencia con resumen de lo que hay que hacer:

So, to Recap ...

1. Control your private keys.

2. To be on the safe side, avoid any transactions on and shortly after August 1st. (How “shortly after” depends on what happens.)

3. If there are still two chains when the dust settles, split your coins into different wallets.


----------



## Gian Gastone (5 Jul 2017)

yo ya vendí lo poco que tenia, perdí ayer 30€ por no aguantar 2 horas mas, pero prefiero no quedarme pillado con algún Chicharro-Coin. 
Una de las muchas formas de cargarse el Bitcoin es crear dos monedas, si ya me hablas de 4,...
pues se ira a la mierda, almenos de momento.


----------



## clakar (5 Jul 2017)

Joder, ETH está perdiendo hasta la camisa, menuda escabechina... ¡Momento deponerse corto!


----------



## juli (5 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Btc, tiene una cosa que no tiene ninguna ni Ethereum, (que cuesta hasta pronunciar) y es lo de siempre *la marca.*
> 
> Si las manos negras de la partida de ajedrez destrozan la marca. Game Over.
> 
> ...



Yo diría que , en cuanto a "imagen de marca" , es todo un arma de doble filo... muy a favor y muy en contra...lista para arrasar...y para ser desactivada con un mero click, tras globosondear la criptopasta en el nuevo contexto global.

Es cierto que BTC trasciende como la génesis cripto. Y lo es.

Pero también muestra una importante estela a la sociedad profana de evasión de impuestos, chantajes, narcotráfico, secuestros, etc...la maquinaria mass mierda no ha dejado de menear al coctelera. Ese perfil negativo , perfecta y diariamente engrasado, es incluso hasta más "marca de la casa" que el positivo y esa percepción supurada a la borregada se está manteniendo y cuidando en buena forma y como oro en paño. Y es una espada de Damocles menospreciada y ridiculizada por quienes predican que "si no pillas o no entiendes, jódete " , igual que lo fue la inoculación del cáncer Jihaniano en su momento . La comunidad bitcoñera ha vivido demasiado tiempo pajeándose en su yolovalguismo : Gigantesco error. Ese lado oscuro de BTC puede encajar perfectamente en un "muerto el perro se acabó la rabia" que lo pondría de patitas en la calle en la criptoparty masiva en cero coma.

Por otro lado, Ethereum , el concepto-palabro, ya está en plena transición a la psique colectiva mundial por muy diversos canales. ETHEREUM...no Dash ni Litecoin / éste es capítulo aparte ...fundamental capítulo aparte en el show /. El otro día , mi "asesor" , un rotundo criptonalfabeto , serefería a ETH como " BTC no, la otra...la que tiene una T " :: . Tal vez este sesudo microestudio de mercado no diga nada al general de foreros...pero para mí fue como lo del ascensorista / limpiabotas / fontanero que sugiere al Rotchild / Rockefeller de turno que meta su pasta en bolsa : Una muestra de adopción/expansión de libro /. La gente empieza a saber que está ETH y sobre todo...QUE HAY MÁS . A ver si ahora va a resultar que casualmente son "las buenas " , las que no secuestran niños ni limpian palets de dólares del cártel de Cali , mire usted...

La expansión/adopción/himbersión masiva requieren un par de cosas antes de nada : seguridad, fiabilidad. Sólo los locos e ilumnados / que hacen cambiar el mundo, pero ésa es otra y tan vieja como él - que por cierto, suele acabar muy frecuentemente en pioneros malpagados y advenedizos forrados - / intentan un triple mortal sin garantías de que van a caer de pie. BTC, "libre , democrático , salvaje ", ha globosondeado la criptopasta a la sociedad global. Una posibilidad inexcusable es que ya haya cumplido su papel / gracias al preciso perfil de los agraciados , técnicos capaces de consolidar un proceso no asequible al usuario medio y acondicionarlo a un uso popular ...y libertarios garantizándolo como un escape al apestoso y mangoneado fiat / 

Lee está en LTC con una fusilada china marca de la casa dispuesto a hacer caja. Seguro que él lo entiende como "ayudar" . :fiufiu: . El famoso Jihan no ha dejado de parcar paquete y, hablando de marcas, "acuñar marca" por su twitter... " 2 chicos bien avenidos. Quién duda de que tendrán alguna salida adecuada para que las desagradables circunstancias de la aparición de tantos forks como fulanos puedan imaginarlos no enturbien la paz ni amenacen la cartera de sus queridos compañeros de singladura bitcoñera.

La vieja opción en la encrucijada BU de que la paralización de BTC podría un fin en sí misma no ha perdido un ápice de vigencia. Intramuros ,pareció resolverse con un silencio tácito y un chute de speed a un enfermo que se ha mostrado "más vigoroso y menos operativo que nunca" y que bien podría ser un canto del cisne de manual...antes del caos coral perfecto.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (5 Jul 2017)

South Korean bitcoin exchange Bithumb hacked, money stolen - Business Insider

coreanos amalillos lobal bits


----------



## dunlop (5 Jul 2017)

Al final están consiguiendo (como se comenta por algún post previo) que la gente asocie ETH con "el BTC que funciona y que no lo usan las mafias como para juanckear nuestros ordenadores" imaginaos el caco mental que tiene la gente que comienza y se basa mirando la TV


----------



## vpsn (5 Jul 2017)

clakar dijo:


> Joder, ETH está perdiendo hasta la camisa, menuda escabechina... ¡Momento deponerse corto!



buen momento para coger un par mas


----------



## ninfireblade (5 Jul 2017)

dunlop dijo:


> Al final están consiguiendo (como se comenta por algún post previo) que la gente asocie ETH con "el BTC que funciona y que no lo usan las mafias como para juanckear nuestros ordenadores" imaginaos el caco mental que tiene la gente que comienza y se basa mirando la TV






¿ ETH como el BTC que funciona ? Pero tu en que mundo vives ::

Si cada vez que se satura un poco la red de ETH queda totalmente inutilizable. Bitcoin cuando el mempool se satura sigue funcionando perfectamente. Si pones comisiones bajas tarda más tiempo en validarse pero la red no falla.


----------



## dunlop (5 Jul 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ ETH como el BTC que funciona ? Pero tu en que mundo vives ::



Yo no, era un comentario que me ha hecho otra persona, que he puesto como ejemplo de como la gente (la que conozco) ve esto de las cripto


----------



## DrJ (6 Jul 2017)

Desinformando para no variar:

El mayor mercado negro de la darknet ha desaparecido y alguien se ha llevado 1479 bitcoins de su cartera

Y eso que esta es una web "técnica" verremos si la noticia llega a los medios generalistas.


De todos modos 1479 BTC correteando por la red, quien los pillara


----------



## orbeo (6 Jul 2017)

DrJ dijo:


> Desinformando para no variar:
> 
> El mayor mercado negro de la darknet ha desaparecido y alguien se ha llevado 1479 bitcoins de su cartera
> 
> ...



Porque desinforman? Lo pregunto desde el total desconocimiento.

He leído el artículo pero no aclara gran cosa. Que a pasado realmente?


----------



## DrJ (6 Jul 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Porque desinforman? Lo pregunto desde el total desconocimiento.
> 
> He leído el artículo pero no aclara gran cosa. Que a pasado realmente?



Pues no se que ha pasado exactamente pero lo que veo para empezar es la tipica asociación bitcoin -> negocios ilegales y luego salta con que alguien se ha llevado 1400 bitcoins ("el dinero de todo el mundo") como si hubiera quebrado un exchange .

Vamos que lo lees no te aclaras y la sensación que te queda es que el bitcoin es algo turbio e inseguro. Buena propaganda.


----------



## orbeo (6 Jul 2017)

A ver si alguien sabe.

Tengo mis míseros BTC en Electrum en el PC, por Twitter hace unos días vi que van a sacar en breve una actualización para toda la movida del día 1 de Agosto.

Acabo de recibir un Ledger Nano S, alguien sabe como está el asunto con los Ledger?? Puedo pasar los BTC al Ledger tranquilamente? No tengo idea si el HW ya viene preparado o es cosa de las extensiones de Chrome.


----------



## guaxx (9 Jul 2017)

Buenas tardes, tengo un monedero en Blockchain con unos 50€ en BTC y hoy he probado a pasar a un amigo 3€ al crear el suyo y me han cobrado 13 céntimos de comisión.

Después con Blockchain Merchant le he hecho una solicitud de pago de 1€ y me han aplicado 14 céntimos de comisión.

Alguna forma de hacer esas transacciones con menos comisiones?

La idea era de probar con unos clientes del bar para pagar cosas, darlo a conocer y demás, pero con esas comisiones... Pensaba que era gratis o más barato.

Gracias.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Registrador (9 Jul 2017)

guaxx dijo:


> Buenas tardes, tengo un monedero en Blockchain con unos 50€ en BTC y hoy he probado a pasar a un amigo 3€ al crear el suyo y me han cobrado 13 céntimos de comisión.
> 
> Después con Blockchain Merchant le he hecho una solicitud de pago de 1€ y me han aplicado 14 céntimos de comisión.
> 
> ...



Las comisiones las propones tú. Eso si son muy bajas te arriesgas a que no te hagan la transacción. Las comisiones ahora son muy altas para pequeñas operaciones, con lo que por desgracia usar bitcoin para pagar el cafe no es la mejor idea. En teoría, cuando se aumente el tamaño del bloque este verano las comisiones bajaran.

Y digo que en teoría porque actualmente el 30% de los bloques no están llenos:

Twitter


----------



## guaxx (10 Jul 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Las comisiones las propones tú. Eso si son muy bajas te arriesgas a que no te hagan la transacción. Las comisiones ahora son muy altas para pequeñas operaciones, con lo que por desgracia usar bitcoin para pagar el cafe no es la mejor idea. En teoría, cuando se aumente el tamaño del bloque este verano las comisiones bajaran.
> 
> Y digo que en teoría porque actualmente el 30% de los bloques no están llenos:
> 
> Twitter



Gracias, tenía en mente leer más sobre Blockchain para entender como va.

Lo iba a hacer como experimento pensando que era gratuito, por que la gente conociese el Bitcoin y su funcionamiento.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vpsn (10 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham no es por crear polemica ni criticar al cryptobicho ...porque ya sabeis que el clapham se ha cryptianizado , eso si...el marisco y el bitcoin ...
> lagarto lagarto ...pero haciendo cuentas le sale un dato que ya lo dejo caer , como quien no quiere la cosa en el hilo de las Alts .
> La dominance del btc ahora es del 44,2 % .
> Si estuviera al 36 % el precio del btc seria de 2000/2100 $ .
> ...



si cae la bolsa, los bancos centrales hacen un qe para rescatarla de agarrate los nachos.

A continuacion una buena parte de ese dinero es utilizado por dorectivos y funcionarios cercanos a la impresora para comprar bitcoins. 

Y como resultado tenemos una poblacion mas empobrecida por inflacion, acciones de tesla a 1000 euros y unos bitcoins a 10000 euros.

De echo esto no es una premonicion, es algo que lleva pasando hace años.


----------



## mamendurrio (10 Jul 2017)

Buena recopilación de enlaces bitcoin:

Bitcoin Resources - Bitcoin SIG


----------



## sirpask (10 Jul 2017)

guaxx dijo:


> Buenas tardes, tengo un monedero en Blockchain con unos 50€ en BTC y hoy he probado a pasar a un amigo 3€ al crear el suyo y me han cobrado 13 céntimos de comisión.
> 
> Después con Blockchain Merchant le he hecho una solicitud de pago de 1€ y me han aplicado 14 céntimos de comisión.
> 
> ...



Te recomendaria NextCoin te resultaría sencillo, pero estan en proceso de escalado y dentro de poco tiempo va a cambiar todo.


----------



## louis.gara (10 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham no es por crear polemica ni criticar al cryptobicho ...porque ya sabeis que el clapham se ha cryptianizado , eso si...el marisco y el bitcoin ...
> lagarto lagarto ...pero haciendo cuentas le sale un dato que ya lo dejo caer , como quien no quiere la cosa en el hilo de las Alts .
> La dominance del btc ahora es del 44,2 % .
> Si estuviera al 36 % el precio del btc seria de 2000/2100 $ .
> ...



El clapham está comprando más PUVIX.

Que disfrute de sus NXT , PIVX , WAVES , FACTUM , XEM , CHEVY...


----------



## vpsn (10 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> REPITE CONMIGO : EL FIAT NO ES DINERO , ES DEUDA
> Puristicamente hablando ...solo puede llamarse " DINERO " a los metales preciosos . El fiat es un I.O.U. unidades de deuda .
> Cuanto mas dinero FIAT ( hoy ) se cree , mas inflacion habra en el futuro y ya veras cuando un huevo cueste 10 euros .
> La razon por la que NO HAY inflacion es porque el FIAT se usa para comprar mamandurria financiera . Y ademas , porque la gente no consume
> ...



bueno, pues como tienes la verdad absoluta lo dejamos ai


----------



## paketazo (10 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> REPITE CONMIGO : EL FIAT NO ES DINERO , ES DEUDA
> Puristicamente hablando ...solo puede llamarse " DINERO " a los metales preciosos . El fiat es un I.O.U. unidades de deuda .



solo puede llamarse dinero a la unidad de tiempo laboral...llamale segundos, minutos, horas o toda una vida.

Minar oro es tiempo

La deuda ha de ser pagada con tiempo

Una operación médica es tiempo

Minar BTC requiere tiempo

Labrar la tierra es tiempo

...


Mételo en la cabeza, solo puede llamarse dinero al tiempo...ahora tus deberes para hoy son encontrar un medio eficaz de transmisión de tiempo en un sistema económico entre sus componentes.

Un saludo


----------



## Chachowsky (10 Jul 2017)

Iniciado por clapham2 Ver Mensaje

REPITE CONMIGO : EL FIAT NO ES DINERO , ES DEUDA
Puristicamente hablando ...solo puede llamarse " DINERO " a los metales preciosos . El fiat es un I.O.U. unidades de deuda .
Cuanto mas dinero FIAT ( hoy ) se cree , mas inflacion habra en el futuro y ya veras cuando un huevo cueste 10 euros .
La razon por la que NO HAY inflacion es porque el FIAT se usa para comprar mamandurria financiera . Y ademas , porque la gente no consume
Si tu compras 1 btc con fiat burbujeado , por definicion estas comprando un btc burbujeado . Vale X unidades de fiat mientras " haya " fiat
Pero que paso cuando cayo Lehman Brothers ?
El fiat se evaporo ...porque todos esos bits en el banco son humo contable , riqueza que tiene que venir del futuro al % de interes .
El valor del btc es puramente especulativo . oferta - demanda
Si compras a 95 $ y tienes un sueldo no necesitas vender ...pero los mineros chinos SI necesitan vender ...y venderan por 2500 $ , 2444 $ y asi ...hasta 666 $ si hace falta . El clapham lo tiene claro ...
La salud del cryptomundo depende de que haya fiat ...
O...que la gente sepa usar otro metodo de pago . Y solo hay tres : metales preciosos , cryptomonedas , trueque ...

Elemental Mr Watson ...

Ni un misero THANKS




vpsn dijo:


> bueno, pues como tienes la verdad absoluta lo dejamos ai



Se llama sentido común "una facultad que posee la generalidad de las personas, para juzgar razonablemente las cosas", "el don provisto para saber distinguir todo lo que nos rodea: el bien, el mal, la razón y la ignorancia." Es uno de los muchos "activos" ocultos que la mayoría desconoce, y los que lo que lo conocen lo desprecian...si el sentido común fuera aceptado como medio de pago sería otra forma de "oro" o "bitcoin"


----------



## sirpask (11 Jul 2017)

Guanooooooo!!!!
Que tal van esas perdidas???? Que estáis mu callados!!!


----------



## HimbersohPremium (11 Jul 2017)

Guano premium


----------



## sirpask (11 Jul 2017)

Hasta los calzoncillos he perdido yo entre ayer y hoy.... jajaja.

menos mal que no es un loss money, si no un loss profit.


----------



## clakar (11 Jul 2017)

Soporte de BTC lo veo en 1970€. Si baja de ahí... Va a ver una buena liada hasta los 1500€. Por ahora debajo de 2100 y cayendo... Y ojo que a esta velocidad en un par de días está rondando los 1970...


----------



## Aqui manda mi polla! (11 Jul 2017)

clakar dijo:


> Soporte de BTC lo veo en 1970€. Si baja de ahí... Va a ver una buena liada hasta los 1500€. Por ahora debajo de 2100 y cayendo... Y ojo que a esta velocidad en un par de días está rondando los 1970...



Entonces ya se ha dado cuenta la gente de que una moneda que es simplemente una entelequia matematica que cualquiera puede reproducir, no es como el oro que solo existe el que existe, que fluctúa más que el precio del petroleo y por tanto no vale para acumular riqueza, ni como moneda para realizar grandes operaciones/contratos comerciales por su cambio es extremadamente volátil, ni para pequeñas porque si pagas una botella de agua te cuesta más la comisión que el agua, que no esta respaldada por ningún gobierno ni banco central, que la inmensa mayoría de los que están metidos la usan como ruleta de apuestas, que se ha revalorizado un trillón por cien y hay gente deseandito de recoger beneficios .... no puede funcionar???

Pues nada, diré que ya lo decía y que donde puedo pillar mi premio por acertar???

Enhorabuena a los que entrasteis pronto en la burbuja y mis condolencias a los que se sumaron en la cresta de la ola, pero toda burbuja es así para que unos se forren otros se tienen que arruinar, es un juego de suma 0.

---------- Post added 11-jul-2017 at 19:57 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Guanooooooo!!!!
> Que tal van esas perdidas???? Que estáis mu callados!!!



Loa himvershores patrios te restriegan por los morros cuando ganan cuatro perras y callan como putas cuando pierden, parece que los modernos bitcoineros han heredado la tradición, seguro que también hacen aquello de aguantar que con perdidas no se puede vender, si no vendes no pierdes, se convierte en una himvershion a largo plazo y listo, ya subirá .... al final como terra 0 y cara de roto ::


----------



## Chachowsky (11 Jul 2017)

Discusion culta (El indomable Will Hunting) - YouTube
ienso: Pues eso...

---------- Post added 11-jul-2017 at 20:45 ----------

Discusion culta (El indomable Will Hunting) - YouTube


----------



## clakar (11 Jul 2017)

Aqui manda mi polla! dijo:


> Entonces ya se ha dado cuenta la gente de que una moneda que es simplemente una entelequia matematica que cualquiera puede reproducir, no es como el oro que solo existe el que existe, que fluctúa más que el precio del petroleo y por tanto no vale para acumular riqueza, ni como moneda para realizar grandes operaciones/contratos comerciales por su cambio es extremadamente volátil, ni para pequeñas porque si pagas una botella de agua te cuesta más la comisión que el agua, que no esta respaldada por ningún gobierno ni banco central, que la inmensa mayoría de los que están metidos la usan como ruleta de apuestas, que se ha revalorizado un trillón por cien y hay gente deseandito de recoger beneficios .... no puede funcionar???
> 
> Pues nada, diré que ya lo decía y que donde puedo pillar mi premio por acertar???
> 
> ...



No le quito razón... Pero sí que, al menos las top 10, tienen aplicación práctica. 

La bolsa y las criptos son un puto juego al que se va llorado y hay que entrar con la poya dura y la cabeza fría.

Aquí uno no es fan ni de su puta madre, las coins son pa jugar al trading desde casa, y si el ambiente pinta bastos, a otra cosa mariposa, a gastarte tu dinero en vacaciones y a vivir.

Los que me preocupan son los que se han gastado una pasta en la mierda de la minería... Pasto de fuego, tomadura de pelo. En el momento que los países regulen la minería (si eso), se les acaba la mierda.


----------



## vpsn (12 Jul 2017)

Aqui manda mi polla! dijo:


> Entonces ya se ha dado cuenta la gente de que una moneda que es simplemente una entelequia matematica que cualquiera puede reproducir, no es como el oro que solo existe el que existe, que fluctúa más que el precio del petroleo y por tanto no vale para acumular riqueza, ni como moneda para realizar grandes operaciones/contratos comerciales por su cambio es extremadamente volátil, ni para pequeñas porque si pagas una botella de agua te cuesta más la comisión que el agua, que no esta respaldada por ningún gobierno ni banco central, que la inmensa mayoría de los que están metidos la usan como ruleta de apuestas, que se ha revalorizado un trillón por cien y hay gente deseandito de recoger beneficios .... no puede funcionar???
> 
> Pues nada, diré que ya lo decía y que donde puedo pillar mi premio por acertar???
> 
> ...



Entre en btc cuando estaban a 300 y a ether cuando estaban a 10. A mi dejar de ganar 2000 euros mas o menos pues mira, me puede joder, pero aqui vamos a por el perro piloto y el organo casio electronico. 

HOLD BITCHES!!!


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Jul 2017)

Je suis desolé. +90% en tres meses. Que todas las desgracias que me ocurran sea como ésta.


----------



## automono (12 Jul 2017)

hay que mirar el lado bueno, si pegan un petardazo hacia bajo las monedas estas, lo mismo puedo comprar a precio de saldo una granja de gpu para usarlas para renderizar en 3d... ... 
aqui quien ha ganado, han sido los fabricantes de picos y palas


----------



## cusbe11 (12 Jul 2017)

Me parece que a estas alturas todos deberíamos ser conscientes de que la cotización de las criptodivisas la mueven como les dá la gana unos pocos. Es bastante probable que lo que está pasando sea el enésimo movimiento de pump-dump. Tema distinto es hasta dónde llegará esta vez el "dump".


----------



## elneng (12 Jul 2017)

Criptomoneda para salvar tus ahorros decian


----------



## Claudius (12 Jul 2017)

Aqui manda mi polla! dijo:


> Entonces ya se ha dado cuenta la gente de que una moneda que es simplemente una entelequia matematica que cualquiera puede reproducir, no es como el oro que *solo existe el que existe*, que fluctúa más que el precio del petroleo y por tanto no vale para acumular riqueza, ni como moneda para realizar grandes




Una cosa es ver una tecnología porque cotiza en un mercado desde el punto de vista especulativo, y otro desde el de inversión.

Si yo creo un negocio que usa Bitcoin (uso la tecnología)

Si compro y vendo con el activo soy un mero especulador.

En el primer caso es muy probable que *ganes*, riqueza porque provees de un bien o servicio.

En el segundo caso, el factor suerte, entre otros (pez grande, chico) etc. es el que te podrá hacer ganar o perder.

Está bien que en la vida un especulador, pierda 1 vez hasta la caspa de la camisa, para que espabilen y sepan que si les sonrie la suerte, generen riquezas y empleos (bienes y servicios).

Invertir no es lo mismo que especular.


----------



## vpsn (12 Jul 2017)

Yo le acabo de meter 100 pavos al tito ripple, no tenia y he aprovechado esta bajada. De aqui un lustro si no he muerto miro lo que vale.


----------



## Chachowsky (12 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Una cosa es ver una tecnología porque cotiza en un mercado desde el punto de vista especulativo, y otro desde el de inversión.
> 
> Si yo creo un negocio que usa Bitcoin (uso la tecnología)
> 
> ...



Cuando la lleva la lleva... le faltó ponerle el :bla:... además lo que no se puede hacer es estar esperando con palo en mano a que bitcoin baje para decir: "Ya lo sabía yo", "eso no vale","eso no funciona","eso es una estafa", y demás chorradas de haters y oportunistas... bitcoin no deja de ser un experimento nuevo y siempre tendrá detractores deseando y esperando su caída...
El problema de bitcoin y las criptomonedas junto con los metales del oro y la plata no deja de ser su marcadísimo carácter especulativo... parece como si hubiera una mano negra detrás que no los deja que se le busquen aplicaciones y usos prácticos.


----------



## Claudius (12 Jul 2017)

Chachowsky dijo:


> El problema de bitcoin y las criptomonedas junto con los metales del oro y la plata no deja de ser su marcadísimo carácter especulativo... parece como si hubiera una mano negra detrás que no los deja que se le busquen aplicaciones y usos prácticos.



Existen varios usos prácticos otra cosa es que no se sepan, se desconozcan, o se obvien. Hay gente que tiene parados proyectos, por el adjetivo de 'experimiento' y ya son más de un quinquenio.. y las guerras por su control.

Además, tanto el, como tecnologías subyacentes están en pañales una línea del tiempo para comparar sería como la banda ancha en España, los comienzos del adsl a 256 Kbps de velocidad. Y hoy el mínimo por ley son 3M.

Lee el hilo las versiones anteriores, que ya se habló del tema largo y tendido de los usos prácticos.


----------



## tixel (12 Jul 2017)

clakar dijo:


> No le quito razón... Pero sí que, al menos las top 10, tienen aplicación práctica.
> 
> La bolsa y las criptos son un puto juego al que se va llorado y hay que entrar con la poya dura y la cabeza fría.
> 
> ...



Me gustaria saber como se puede regular eso. A mi los mineros poca pena me dan, y yo los 2 meses que he minado eth el año pasado han sido el mejor negocio que he hecho en la vida, podia quemar todo el material que compre y aun asi ganaria mucho.


----------



## dunlop (12 Jul 2017)

keinur dijo:


> *Bitcoin just got a vote of confidence from Switzerland's legendary banking system*



Que raro, no usan el truño ese creado por los bankster llamado Ethereum..


----------



## Chachowsky (12 Jul 2017)

keinur dijo:


> *Bitcoin just got a vote of confidence from Switzerland's legendary banking system*



ienso:
...medio de pago y moneda de reserva mundial.
...perfecto para meter toneladas de fiat-deuda.
...un microchip que diga el dinero electrónico de cada uno.


----------



## dunlop (12 Jul 2017)

Chachowsky dijo:


> ienso:
> ...medio de pago y moneda de reserva mundial.
> ...perfecto para meter toneladas de fiat-deuda.
> ...un microchip que diga el dinero electrónico de cada uno.



Eso ya existe solo falta unificar el sistema bancario/financiero y eliminar el "cash", cosa que sucederá y encima estaremos contentos, joder..incluso me incluyo yo...

De aqui un tiempo sabré lo que cobras, en que te lo gastas y viceversa, no habrá un secreto bancário realmente, eso desaparecerá, será todo público


----------



## Claudius (12 Jul 2017)

Si es que hasta en los subliminales de la FED se recomienda tener 1 en cartera por lo menos. )

[youtube]jZpnNIPobPQ[/youtube]


----------



## Hinel (12 Jul 2017)

keinur dijo:


> *Bitcoin just got a vote of confidence from Switzerland's legendary banking system*



Justo como aquí. En BCN hay una tienda que tiene un cajero ATM bitcoin. Bien, pues no funciona la mayoría de las veces y cuando lo hace solo deja cambiar 100 euros. Pero en la misma tienda hacen de cajero humano y no cambian más de 1000 euros y eso siendo cliente habitual. Para vender, ni hablamos, horrible. 
Y para postre te dicen que el precio de la transacción será la ask/bid online btc en kraken más un 6%. 
This is Ejpain.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Jul 2017)

No baja de 2000$ ni con agua caliente. :XX:


----------



## Claudius (13 Jul 2017)

keinur dijo:


> *Bitcoin just got a vote of confidence from Switzerland's legendary banking system*



Hace ya algún tiempo, que Suiza tienen actividades sus finanzas en el sector.
No es casualidad que grandes startup del sector estén ubicadas allí.
En el NO-Crypto-W quieren seguir teniendo su status de finanzas, discretas, seguras y privadas.

Irán poco a poco saliendo más noticias como esta.


----------



## djun (13 Jul 2017)

Una pregunta.
¿El monedero *Electrum portable*, que lo instalé desde hace un año, reconocerá sin problemas las dos cadenas de bloques (o tres o cuatro) que se pueden crear después del fork que está previsto para el bitcoin?. ¿O hay que actualizar dicho monedero, o debemos cambiar a otro wallet?


Portable version (signature) (security advice)
Electrum Bitcoin Wallet


----------



## Chachowsky (13 Jul 2017)

Entrevista con Jihan Wu - Bifurcación, Blockchain y Black Swan en MEDELLIN - YouTube

---------- Post added 13-jul-2017 at 12:03 ----------

Entrevista con Jihan Wu - Bifurcación, Blockchain y Black Swan en MEDELLIN - YouTube


----------



## Chachowsky (13 Jul 2017)

Planteo la misma pregunta que en el hilo de la evolución del precio del oro, por la inter relación fiat-bitcoin-oro, por si alguien quiere desarrollarla...
¿Puede ser posible en el futuro un nuevo patrón oro-bitcoin, con la conversión 1 onza= 1 bitcoin en detrimento del fiat?... quien dice 1 bitcoin dice 1 satoshi... y el bitcoin como moneda de reserva mundial porque el mundo vaya perdiendo la confianza en el fiat por el tema de la inflación y adopte paulatinamente bitcoin que sí se sabe que es una cantidad fija e "infalsificable"... podriamos tener un escenario donde fiat, criptomonedas y metales preciosos se disputen el mercado monetario...


----------



## Pirro (13 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Hace ya algún tiempo, que Suiza tienen actividades sus finanzas en el sector.
> No es casualidad que grandes startup del sector estén ubicadas allí.
> En el NO-Crypto-W quieren seguir teniendo su status de finanzas, discretas, seguras y privadas.
> 
> Irán poco a poco saliendo más noticias como esta.



Suiza es una plaza soberana NO sometida a las regulaciones de la UE de los EEUU y de los países satélites. A eso le sumas una cultura que respeta la seguridad jurídica y que están en el corazón de Europa y se convierten en un destino obvio para ciertas aventuras.


----------



## Aro (13 Jul 2017)

Chachowsky dijo:


> Planteo la misma pregunta que en el hilo de la evolución del precio del oro, por la inter relación fiat-bitcoin-oro, por si alguien quiere desarrollarla...
> ¿Puede ser posible en el futuro un nuevo patrón oro-bitcoin, con la conversión 1 onza= 1 bitcoin en detrimento del fiat?... quien dice 1 bitcoin dice 1 satoshi... y el bitcoin como moneda de reserva mundial porque el mundo vaya perdiendo la confianza en el fiat por el tema de la inflación y adopte paulatinamente bitcoin que sí se sabe que es una cantidad fija e "infalsificable"... podriamos tener un escenario donde fiat, criptomonedas y metales preciosos se disputen el mercado monetario...



La moneda Onecoin tiene respaldo en Oro Físico


----------



## Josar (13 Jul 2017)

Aro dijo:


> La moneda Onecoin tiene respaldo en Oro Físico



Si, el mismo respaldo que tiene el dolar.


----------



## paketazo (14 Jul 2017)

Aro dijo:


> La moneda Onecoin tiene respaldo en Oro Físico



No dejes que te tomen el pelo...trabajé varios años para prensa escrita, y la gente traga todo lo que lee publicado en un medio "serio"...yo como coordinador que fuí, te puedo segurar que ni 1/4 de lo que se publica es veraz al 100%.

El unico oro físico que te puede respaldar es el que puedas tener en tu "zulo" privado.

Un saludo.


----------



## Claudius (14 Jul 2017)

*august-1-potential-disruption-bitcoin-network/*
August 1 and the Potential Disruption of the Bitcoin Network - Bitcoin News


----------



## paketazo (14 Jul 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Los de la prensa en vez de limitarse a dar datos hacen de filósofos, sociólogos y opinan de lo que les sale del rabo, cuando en realidad en ese sentido no tienen ninguna autoridad... La opinión de un periodista sobre el bien y el mal me importa un cojón, pues ahí están todo el día ... O opinando sobre lo que deben o no opinar y como hacerlo, el periodista lo que debería es mostrar imágenes sin tratarlas moralmente o a nivel político ... Y que el espectador juzgue con sus propios criterios... Si el espectador es un filoterrorista o le mola la tauromaquia y las malas mujeres es cosa exclusivamente suya, el periodista no está para eso, es un mero técnico mostrando imágenes , imágenes que juzgará según su moralidad, creencias el espectador.
> 
> Y si quiere adoctrinar que se haga profesor o fundador de una secta, pero que no vaya de imparcial cuando su mierda apesta.



Sería una bonita utopía que cada trabajador por vocación, pudiera exponer o mostrar su idea, medio o fin, sin ser coaccionado por terceros...

Por desgracia, aquí y ahora, esos terceros son los que pagan la sopa, y dictan las directrices a seguir...

Puede que BTC u otra moneda descrentalizada pueda cambiar de algún modo esto, pero no será ni hoy, ni mañana...y dudo que pasado.

Mientras, nos queda tratar de cribar la información disponible con el criterio que consideremos más acertado.

Un saludo.


----------



## Don Meliton (14 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> VISA procesa 56 mil transacciones por segundo
> Bitcoin ( 1 MB ) procesa 7 .
> 
> Si el Segwit consiguiera " DUPLICAR " el numero de transacciones por segundo
> ...



Se les hacia el chocho pepsicola cuando se les dijo que su tezzzzzoro iba a entrar en China, se les aviso que cuidao que los chinos son como una plaga de langostas, les pudo la avaricia.

Que les jodan


----------



## dunlop (14 Jul 2017)

Antes de nada decir que yo soy PRO-BTC, llevo más de 5 años con esa "moneda", por el motivo que sea tengo la convicción de que en unos 4 años esto será história, no solo el BTC sinó todo el "sistema" de cripto-divisas, no se usará 

Esta reflexión/convicción va en contra de lo que yo creo actualmente, nota a los metaleros tampoco os hagais ilusiones con la plata y el oro va por el mismo camino

Mientras esperamos (o espero) que eso PUEDA suceder disfrutemos lo aprendido de todo el show de las cripto's


----------



## Gurney (14 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham ya lo advirtio ...hace mes y medio ...vended , vended , vended ...que viene una carniceria , una matanza , una hecatombe ....
> Pero como ninguneais al clapham ( y ultimamente ) le ofendeis de forma chusma y barriobajera pues el clapham se encabrona y no dice ni mu
> Estamos en finales de 2013 ( II parte ) ....
> Tenemos BIP 141 , BIP 148 , BIP 149 , BIP 91 , segwit2x ...
> ...



Va a ser interesante, sí.
En cualquier caso, esto es otro evento más en la dinámica de años en adelante.


----------



## Nico (14 Jul 2017)

dunlop dijo:


> Antes de nada decir que yo soy PRO-BTC, llevo más de 5 años con esa "moneda", por el motivo que sea tengo la convicción de que en unos 4 años esto será história, no solo el BTC sinó todo el "sistema" de cripto-divisas, no se usará
> 
> Mientras esperamos (o espero) que eso PUEDA suceder disfrutemos lo aprendido de todo el show de las cripto's



En lo básico comparto tu sensación. Creo que esto fue la fase de "_lanzamiento-aprendizaje-prueba_" para la *tecnología blockchain* y, es en su uso donde estará el meollo de la cuestión.

Es más, en el proceso de "_Titularización de Activos Privados_" y su potencial para generar "monedas" de arbitraje instantáneo usando blockchain estará el uso más relevante.

En todo caso el concepto mismo de "criptomoneda" como arquetipo si seguirá existiendo pero, no tanto en su forma abstracta -como es ahora- sino, vinculado a la titularización de bienes.

De todos modos puede que alguna de las blockchains actuales -por su antiguedad, solidez y dinámica- junto a su token asociado, pueda seguir existiendo. Quizás el mismo BTC o Ethereum -o alguna otra con una blockchain muy eficiente- puedan hacerlo.

Lo que creo desaparecerá será este proceso de "juguemos a crear dinero" que, tenderá a agotarse por imposibilidad material de ser parte del sistema. No sé cuánto le queda pero, cinco años puede ser un plazo razonable.

Lo que es innegable es que ha sido -es- una de las experiencias de cambio tecnológico más apasionantes y divertidas de todas las épocas.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (14 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Bitstamp, Kraken, Bitfinex, Gemini, BTCC, Poloniex no han confirmado / ni negado su apoyo al BIP 141 ( Segwit ) ni han advertido a sus usuarios de los peligros del problema .
> Coinbase SI lo ha advertido , pero Coinbase es del equipo del Jihan y del Roger Ver y esta a favor del Hard Fork ...
> Es verdad que el volumen de trading ha caido bastante ( apenas 60ypico mil de miseros bitcoines ) pero estamos a dos weeks del dia D
> Cuando el dia 1 te logees ya veras que risas ...



El día 1 lo más probable es que no ocurra nada, ya que me juego lo que quieras que ni mineros ni exchanges van a dar su apoyo a UASF. En cuyo caso el precio hará un todamoon en un plisplas.

Si hay sorpresa, lo que es obvio es que el precio se desplomará para ambos bitcoins, y es muy probable que ocurra un "Litecoinazo" y veamos el precio del litecoin subir x3-5 en un solo día. 

Ahora mismo los "claphams" del mundo toman las "riendas de la credibilidad" y lo que hay es miedo, y el significado es solo uno: el precio seguirá bajando.
El motivo por el que baja es precisamente el posible split, aunque yo como muchos sabemos que no ocurrirá, cuando la manada de ovejas (sobretodo cuando son amplísima mayoría) van en una dirección, más vale unirse a ella o acabarás siendo arrollado.


----------



## clakar (14 Jul 2017)

Caída brutal del BTC, y seguimos para bingo. Y yo que pensaba qie se iba a poder entrar por debajo de 2k, pero creo que lo vamos a ver a 1.5k€... Ahí creo que va a estar.

El soporte de 1.8k€ se me antoja corto para lo que viene


----------



## Borjita burbujas (14 Jul 2017)

[youtube]SCvUIow8Pns[/youtube]​


----------



## paketazo (14 Jul 2017)

dunlop dijo:


> Antes de nada decir que yo soy PRO-BTC, llevo más de 5 años con esa "moneda", por el motivo que sea tengo la convicción de que en unos 4 años esto será história, no solo el BTC sinó todo el "sistema" de cripto-divisas, no se usará
> 
> Esta reflexión/convicción va en contra de lo que yo creo actualmente, nota a los metaleros tampoco os hagais ilusiones con la plata y el oro va por el mismo camino
> 
> Mientras esperamos (o espero) que eso PUEDA suceder disfrutemos lo aprendido de todo el show de las cripto's



Personalmente puedo aceptar tu opinión como valida dentro del amplio abanico de posibilidades que se podrían dar.


Mi opinión por ejemplo, ni mejor ni peor que la de cualquiera, difiere de la que nos ofreces.

Para que BTC deje de usarse han de darse unos escenarios muy concretos:

Por una parte, BTC debería de dejar de tener valor/uso como moneda...para que esto suceda, la masa que lo ha adoptado, debería de renunciar a ese valor de uso a nivel particular/privado.

No hablamos de 4 friquis y sus pagos de marihuana para la fiesta del sabado...hablamos de cientos de miles de usuarios que atesoran y usan (en mayor o menos medida BTC)

Otra cosa es que me digas que se demuestre su ineficacia como medio de pagos en el futuro...altas comisiones, lentitud...y que otro sistema/moneda....relativamente anónima y descentralizada, tome el testigo.


Usuarios y descentralización...es la clave..luego el planteamiento tecnológico se irá limando solo, a medida que surjan los problemas.

¿se ha dejado de piratear música?

Pues en gran medida sí, pues ahora cualquiera escucha lo que le apetece con su celular a coste 0...o quizá ese teórico coste 0 se ha sistituido por ingresos publicitarios, pago de tarifas de datos, compra de terminales de última generación...

Toda tecnología tiene caducidad si no se renueva...BTC pronto tendrá una nueva prueba de fuego,...y la tendrá por que en cierta medida es democrático...algo que nuestro querido fiat está muy lejos de ofrecernos.


En cuanto al oro/plata no tengo mucho que aportar...pues dudar de ellos a largoplazo, es para mi como dudar de que el aire vaya a ser necesario para respirar.

Un saludo y cabeza...ahora más que nunca.


----------



## luckymixes (14 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> VISA procesa 56 mil transacciones por segundo
> Bitcoin ( 1 MB ) procesa 7 .
> 
> Si el Segwit consiguiera " DUPLICAR " el numero de transacciones por segundo
> ...



Lightning Network

Al Clapham le suena eso de Lightning network? Sabe el Clapham que para implementarlo en la red Bitcoin es indispensable antes la activación de SegWit?
Sabe usted que con LN la capacidad de red de VISA quedaría ridiculizada?

Esto es una guerra de poder entre los mineros chinos y los usuarios de bitcoin. Precisamente hay tanta tensión porque lo que está en juego es el control sobre una de las tecnologías mas valiosas que se han inventado jamás.

Cuando se solucione esto, bitcoin saldrá fortalecido hacia nuevos máximos y con el triple de usuarios. Y el próximo "pinchazo de la burbuja" será cuando caiga de 8.000 USD a 4500... Y los voceros seguirán diciendo que esto ya se veía venir, y que la estafa no podía durar para siempre.

Y para cuando se vuelva a producir otra caída de 20.000USD a 12.000, ya nadie sabrá calcularlo en euros, porque esa monedita hace tiempo que dejo de usarse...


----------



## vpsn (15 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El lightening ese es mierda de gallina .
> Un bluff ...propaganda bulgara
> Una tomadura de pelo para que los cenutrios sigan soltando fiat en un cryptotimo . Los hechos son los hechos ...
> VISA procesa 56 mil transacciones por seg . El 99 % de la gente es imbecil
> ...



por esta regla de 3... Un ferrari nunca valdra mas de 2000 euros porque nadie que gane 1000 euros pondra jamas un euro en el.


----------



## clakar (15 Jul 2017)

Señores: Rebasada la cota 1800 por lo bajo.

"From lost to the river", como diría un buen amigo mío, de perdidos al río.

Vamos a por los mil quinién de soporte...


----------



## Gian Gastone (15 Jul 2017)

<YOUTUBE>https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRajKpVxe9w</YOUTUBE>
Si pierdes cada dia un 10% y hoy se cotiza a 2070$ el BTC

Dia 1º 2070$ por BTC
Dia 2º 207$ por BTC
Dia 3º 21$ por BTC

y asi sucesivamente An=A1*(r elevado n -1)


----------



## clakar (15 Jul 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> <YOUTUBE>https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRajKpVxe9w</YOUTUBE>
> Si pierdes cada dia un 10% y hoy se cotiza a 2070$ el BTC
> 
> Dia 1º 2070$ por BTC
> ...



¿¿¿Qué dices??? ¿Así es cómo aprenden matemáticas en económicas?

Si vale 2000, un 10% son 200.

Al día siguiente 1800, un 10% son 180.

Al tercer día 1620, un 10% son 162.

Y así sucesivamente...

¿Qué mierda es esa del tío de youtube?


----------



## ciberobrero (15 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> VISA procesa 56 mil transacciones por segundo
> Bitcoin ( 1 MB ) procesa 7 .
> 
> Si el Segwit consiguiera " DUPLICAR " el numero de transacciones por segundo
> ...



Ale, ponderamos linealmente 2 sistemas tan parecidos como las putas al agua marina, dejamos el cagarro en un hilo y encima recibimos thanks.

Ni comento el ñordo técnico que esto supondría.


----------



## Gian Gastone (15 Jul 2017)

clakar dijo:


> ¿¿¿Qué dices??? ¿Así es cómo aprenden matemáticas en económicas?
> 
> Si vale 2000, un 10% son 200.
> 
> ...



Perdon la razón de la progresion Geometrica es 0.9=1-10% diario con lo cual queda

2070$, 1863$, 1676$, 1509$, 1358$ ...

Asi lo pilla mejor el Sr. Palurdo.


----------



## clakar (15 Jul 2017)

BTCC CEO Bobby Lee calls for Bitcoin Regulation - CryptoCoinsNews

Ya se van quitando la careta los chinorris.

Mis dies para tito clap. Si ésto ocurre (que va a ocurrir), los geeks betazos y omegas y sus historietas de cómic cutre están muertos.

Como noticias de éstas sigan saliendo, va a himbertir su puta madre en BTC.


----------



## jorgitonew (15 Jul 2017)

clapham2, visa no procesa 56 mil transacciones por segundo. las estimaciones son que tiene una capacidad máxima de procesamiento entre 21 mil y 24 mil transacciones por segundo y una media de 1700 (mil setecientos) transacciones por segundo


----------



## mamendurrio (15 Jul 2017)

clakar dijo:


> Caída brutal del BTC, y seguimos para bingo. Y yo que pensaba qie se iba a poder entrar por debajo de 2k, pero creo que lo vamos a ver a 1.5k€... Ahí creo que va a estar.
> 
> El soporte de 1.8k€ se me antoja corto para lo que viene



$1700 parece posible.
¿Cuantas manos débiles soltaran sus bitcoins para que los recojan los hodlers esparatanos a la espera?


----------



## jorgitonew (15 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> La capacidad del BTC " en teoria " es de 7 miseras transacciones x segundo
> En la practica , no llega ni a 4,5 ( se queda en 4,3 )
> VISA , segun INTERNATIONAL BUSSINES TIMES ...puede ser capaz de procesar " en teoria " hasta 56 mil transacciones x segundo si hiciera falta ...
> Si procesan 20 mil , 17 mil 014 o 11 124 no es porque no puedan tecnicamente hacerlo , es porque la gente no tiene un duro pelado que gastar
> ...



no no, visa procesa como máximo 24 mil transacciones por segundo según un test hecho por IBM en 2010. Al menos es lo que dice Visa en su web:

VisaNet handles an average of 150 million transactions every day and is capable of handling more than 24,000 transactions per second.

Segun estos datos:
1 dia tiene 24 horas*60 minutos*60 segundos=86400 segundos

150.000.000 transacciones por día dividido entre 86400 segundos por día= 1736.11 transacciones por segundo de media

Respecto a bitcoin, dale tiempo, Visa se fundó en 1958 (hace 59 años), Bitcoin está usando una nueva tecnología y lleva muy poquitos años

Fuente: https://usa.visa.com/run-your-business/small-business-tools/retail.html


----------



## dunlop (15 Jul 2017)

dunlop dijo:


> Entre este mes y Julio ha de caer a los 1700$ según lo previsto, veremos si sucede



Bitstamp 1993.83 BTC-e 1993.509 Bitfinex 1981.2

Agosto..bueno...no tocar en ese mes...


----------



## gurrumino (15 Jul 2017)

Vended cabrones, haver si baja a 500 y mi compro otro cacho ::.


----------



## luckymixes (15 Jul 2017)

El problema de la capacidad de la red está resuelto desde hace tiempo.

Lo que hay es un bloqueo político, un boicoteo premeditado por parte de los mineros chinos liderados por el amado Jihan Wu.

Que regulen lo que quieran, ni si quiera saben lo que es... Como el polloal que querían detener en un aeropuerto USAno porque decían que "habían visto en el scanner que llevaba bitcoins en su mochila" 
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmir...a-hassled-a-traveler-with-bitcoin-in-his-bag/


----------



## argan (15 Jul 2017)

argan dijo:


> Nunca aprenderemos, por suerte o por desgracia somos así.
> 
> SHORT de libro
> 
> ...



Incomprendido? No, ignorado.


----------



## asilei (15 Jul 2017)

El volumen de transacciones diarias de Bitcoin se mantiene en una horquilla relativamente estable en los ultimos dos años, entre 200.000 y 400.000 Bitcoins diarios Volumen bitCoin diario ultimos dos años.

El volumen en USD en cambio ha crecido de $100M a $500M diarios, con una punta de $800M en Mayo'17 Volumen USD diario ultimos dos años

Con estos datos, es evidente que la incertidumbre del posible fork del 1 Agosto vapulea el contravalor fiat del bitcoin, y conforme se acerque la fecha veremos más fluctuaciones. A fecha de hoy todo el mundo debe tener las posiciones tomadas y veremos en Agosto como responde todo el ecosistema.

Estamos todos aprendiendo como se comporta una gobernanza distribuida en un ecosistema económico. En mi opinión si hay Fork la incertidumbre y por lo tanto la volatilidad seguirá una temporada, si no lo hay los primeros dias serán de test, cuando se confirme que todo sigue Ok puede haber una carrera de toma de posiciones MUY IMPORTANTE.


----------



## Aqui manda mi polla! (15 Jul 2017)

Chachowsky dijo:


> Cuando la lleva la lleva... le faltó ponerle el :bla:... además lo que no se puede hacer es estar esperando con palo en mano a que bitcoin baje para decir: "Ya lo sabía yo", "eso no vale","eso no funciona","eso es una estafa", y demás chorradas de haters y oportunistas... bitcoin no deja de ser un experimento nuevo y siempre tendrá detractores deseando y esperando su caída...
> El problema de bitcoin y las criptomonedas junto con los metales del oro y la plata no deja de ser su marcadísimo carácter especulativo... parece como si hubiera una mano negra detrás que no los deja que se le busquen aplicaciones y usos prácticos.



Yo no estoy con el palo, vi lo de las criptos en documental de tve y dije canario en la mina ... Señal de recogida de beneficios y petardazo ...

Vosotros os lo tomareis a cachondeo, pero la anecdota aquella de:

"Cuamdo hasta el botones tiene acciones en bolsa es hora de vender"

La tienen grabada a fuego.

Hoy otro canarion en la mina, me pasa mi hermano fotos de amigo nada freeky ni espabilado en temas informativos con pc y 5 targetas en sli que dice se saca 300 al mes con etherum, y me pregunta que de que ca eso ...

Yo veo el fin cerca, adivinar que va a explotar no tiene merito porque es seguro, cuestion de esperar con el palo como bien dices ...

E arriesgo y digo que sera en octubre


----------



## argan (15 Jul 2017)

asilei dijo:


> El volumen de transacciones diarias de Bitcoin se mantiene en una horquilla relativamente estable en los ultimos dos años, entre 200.000 y 400.000 Bitcoins diarios Volumen bitCoin diario ultimos dos años.
> 
> El volumen en USD en cambio ha crecido de $100M a $500M diarios, con una punta de $800M en Mayo'17 Volumen USD diario ultimos dos años
> 
> ...



Very strong tu planteamiento.... 

Imagino que dijeron algo parecido de los tulipanes en su momento. En mi opinión todo es bastante más fácil.


----------



## Hannibal (15 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Y a China le conviene un BTC a precio de ganga para acumular del mismo modo que les interesa el oro barato para acumular ...



Tanta parrafada para decir que los chinos llegan tarde y quieren hundir la cotización para comprar barato.

Lo mejor es que eso contradice lo que has dicho de que BTC va a desaparecer, porque si acumulan es que va a dispararse aún más. Así yo también acierto siempre, diciendo una cosa y su contraria.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Jul 2017)

Yo hice mi apuesta en su momento y voy con ella hasta el final. Si baja a menos de 1000$, por si pasase, lo mismo hasta compro otro... todavía me saldría rentable.

Las inversiones a largo plazo siempre son las mejores.


----------



## asilei (16 Jul 2017)

argan dijo:


> Very strong tu planteamiento....
> 
> Imagino que dijeron algo parecido de los tulipanes en su momento. En mi opinión todo es bastante más fácil.



Iluminanos lord de los tulipanes.


----------



## remonster (16 Jul 2017)

A toro pasado todos son listos :XX:

Deberías hablar menos y meter la pasta donde metéis la bocaza como hacemos otros


----------



## eugenio (16 Jul 2017)

Yo era partidario entusiasta de bitcoin como moneda como dije en el foro hace bastantes años, pero no me interesaba la etapa especulativa.

Ahora veo que como no se hagan cambios profundos, el btc pinta mal,muy mal, la única posibilidad de bitcoin para triunfar es que pueda sustituir completamente el sistema fiat y no depender de él, con lo que los tiempos y comisiones tienen que igualar o mejorar el sistema actual.

Ahora ya no consigo encontrar ningún producto que no sea virtual que se pueda comprar con btc, por ejemplo dell ya no lo acepta, como casi ninguna.
No se podían permitir transacciones caras y sin saber su duración, que incluso pueden durar días.

Dell no longer accepting Bitcoin as payment? Sad..(Screenshot from 6/8/17 chat) : Bitcoin

Los que crean que bitcoin pueda funcionar únicamente como valor refugio como el oro, es que están mal de la chaveta.

La primera tecnología que consiga el reto de velocidad + seguridad se llevará todo el jackpot y no habrá nada para la segunda.


----------



## sirpask (16 Jul 2017)

Dedicada...


----------



## vpsn (16 Jul 2017)

eugenio dijo:


> Yo era partidario entusiasta de bitcoin como moneda como dije en el foro hace bastantes años, pero no me interesaba la etapa especulativa.
> 
> Ahora veo que como no se hagan cambios profundos, el btc pinta mal,muy mal, la única posibilidad de bitcoin para triunfar es que pueda sustituir completamente el sistema fiat y no depender de él, con lo que los tiempos y comisiones tienen que igualar o mejorar el sistema actual.
> 
> ...



yo no creo que sea un tema de tecnologia, es mas un tema de liquidez, imaginate que tienes que sacar 100000 dolares de usa para india, que has conseguido de alguna manera ilegal, como lo sacarias? Con tezos porque es una tecnologia mas nueva? 

O lo meterias en bitcoins porque es mucho mas facil para cambiar a fiat cuando toque, ya que ella sola se come ?el 50%? De todo el liquido en las cryptos.

Pues eso, el dia que la pasta se vaya a ether o ripples pues podremos empezar a cambiar de discurso, pero mientras la pasta este en bitcoin, pues ai esta.

Y personalmente creo que esto va para largo. Lo que estamos viviendo es una estampida, hay mucha gente que no tiene ni zorra del tema,ademas de que tampoco tiene dinero para invertit, que empezo a comprar a 1000 y largos o 2000 y algo, eso fue lo que impulso el valor hacia arriba, cuando hablabas con alguno de estos te decia, esque el bitcoin no va a bajar.

Pues mira, ahora resulta que el sujeto en cuestion esta perdiendo 200 euros y sale con el culo en llamas. Pues eso x 100000. 

Cuando se acabe esta criba un tiempo lateral y para arriba.


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Jul 2017)

remonster dijo:


> A toro pasado todos son listos :XX:
> 
> Deberías hablar menos y meter la pasta donde metéis la bocaza como hacemos otros




Que va, si esto bocachanclas abrieron cortos en 3000 y se están forrando con la caida... oh wait !!


----------



## Jdnec_wow (16 Jul 2017)

Bueno señores nos vamos parriba.

Clapham en unos días no me digas que no te lo dije, porque sabes que te lo he dicho. ::


----------



## dunlop (16 Jul 2017)

El banco central de Albania avisa sobre el Bitcoin y pide a la gente que madure, en plan "dejaos de inventos y comprad deuda con nuestro dinero falso, lerdos"

Albanian Central Bank Issues Bitcoin Warning, Appeals To Public to Be Mature


----------



## Jdnec_wow (16 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham se mantiene firme en sus predicciones .
> Cuando estaba subiendo tras el shock de los 2500 $ y rozaba los 2800 $ y parecia que volvia a los 2000 $ el clapham dijo que NANAI
> que iba pa abajo y que bajaria de los 2000 $ ...
> Y hoy , da igual lo que haga la polilla zumbona revoloteando alrededor de la bombilla de 1900 Watts , se va a achicharrar .
> ...



Respeto a la gente que puede escribir más de dos lineas aunque no esté deacuerdo con tu punto de vista.

Pero el trading no entiende de lógica, solo de oferta y demanda.


----------



## species8472 (16 Jul 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Respeto a la gente que puede escribir más de dos lineas aunque no esté deacuerdo con tu punto de vista.
> 
> Pero el trading no entiende de lógica, solo de oferta y demanda.



Jdnec, yo te he ledio alguna vez y siempre me has parecido que de trading eres de los que más sabes del foro. Pero yo veo la cotización del BTC y veo un cuchillo cayendo a toda velocidad, el MACD diario grita venta, parece estar en canal descendente, Heikin Ashi es muy bajista. Hay un pequeño soporte entorno a los 1600, pero con la velocidad de bajada no parece ser que lo vaya a frenar.

Es posible que rebote hasta los 1900-2000, pero tal como está el mercado parece más razonable quedarse fuera y ver como se despeña para entrar más tarde


----------



## djun (16 Jul 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Bueno señores nos vamos parriba.
> 
> Clapham en unos días no me digas que no te lo dije, porque sabes que te lo he dicho. ::



¿Pero esta subida es consistente, o sólo es una pequeña subida para después volver a bajar?


----------



## Jdnec_wow (17 Jul 2017)

djun dijo:


> ¿Pero esta subida es consistente, o sólo es una pequeña subida para después volver a bajar?



Lo segundo. Entorno al 20%-30% estimo.

El timing sería: sube por el segwit2x y bajará por el split, y cuando no haya split volverá a subir.

No hagáis mucho caso de mi timing porque hay que ver como evolucionan mis señales, pero eso es lo que creo que va a pasar.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (17 Jul 2017)

species8472 dijo:


> Jdnec, yo te he ledio alguna vez y siempre me has parecido que de trading eres de los que más sabes del foro. Pero yo veo la cotización del BTC y veo un cuchillo cayendo a toda velocidad, el MACD diario grita venta, parece estar en canal descendente, Heikin Ashi es muy bajista. Hay un pequeño soporte entorno a los 1600, pero con la velocidad de bajada no parece ser que lo vaya a frenar.
> *
> Es posible que rebote hasta los 1900-2000*, pero tal como está el mercado parece más razonable quedarse fuera y ver como se despeña para entrar más tarde



Sí que hay riesgo, pero está muy claro el soporte, si lo rebasa sales y yasta.
Si rebota, te sacas un 20% en unos días. 
Posibles pérdidas: 5%.
Posibles ganancias: 20%-30%.
Probabilidad de rebote: 50%
Probabilidad de caída: 50%

Merece la pena arriesgarse.

---------- Post added 17-jul-2017 at 00:23 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> El trading es un cachondeo ...
> Todavia hay gente que analiza los charts del oro y de la plata y dicen sin ruborizarse cosas como shoulder head shoulder y se quedan tan panchos . Que si la grafica es tal y la consolidacion es tal y vaticinan , segun el analisis tecnico que de 22 miseros $ no va a bajar porque no ...
> Y viene JP Morgan y lanza una burrada de contratos y cae 50 centavos
> En el btc es peor ...4 clanes suben y bajan la cotizacion a su antojo . Se reunen via conferencia cifrada desde sus casas en London , Moscu , NY , La Habana ...bueno La Habana no , Zurich ...y pactan ...hoy vamos a subir Iconomi ...y se ponen a comprar Iconomi y sube 45 % y vamos a vender Iota , y la pobre cae un 40 % y luego ...venden Iconomi a saco y recompran Iota
> ...



Los que han entrado sobre las 2-3 de la tarde no van a permitir que caiga. 
Son ellos los que lo han subido, y si ha subido en poco volumen es porque no hay gente vendiendo. 
No pueden permitir que rebasen cierto soporte o vendrá un efecto dominó y tendrán que tirar sus cartas. 

Uno lo que espera es que esas manos grandes sepan jugar sus cartas, porque si se quedan sin balas, el precio se viene abajo.


----------



## Nico (17 Jul 2017)

Qué gracioso es el Clapham escribiendo. Ha de ser un tío de lo más entretenido para hablar un rato.


----------



## p_pin (17 Jul 2017)




----------



## silverdaemon (17 Jul 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Qué gracioso es el Clapham escribiendo. Ha de ser un tío de lo más entretenido para hablar un rato.



secundo la moción, ademas es de los foreros cuyos mensajes -dejando aparte su estilo peculiar de expresión- resultan mas sensatos. Aunque tenga una turba de detractores interesados enfrente

---------- Post added 17-jul-2017 at 05:36 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> El " exito " del cryptomundo son los esteroides
> Marketing a saco y Venture Capitals , que les importa un pairo si se equivocan porque para eso tienen a los Bancos que les salvan el c...
> clanes mafiosos asiaticos .
> Toda esa gentuza ha pervertido el cryptomundo que es un Casino
> ...



o un periodista económico español que va pregonando las bondades de bitcoin en la prensa económica, es un tema que no he visto muy tratado en el hilo pero tendría su gracia, mientras que Bitcoin en el foro es lo mas de lo mas su papel es ultramarginal en la prensa económica seria. ::


----------



## Claudius (17 Jul 2017)

Historias de la Crypto - by el clapman









clapham2 dijo:


> Pueden suprimir la cotizacion del btc un tiempo lo suficientemente largo como para que los holders claudiquen .



Eso no va a pasar, los holders de pura cepa son Bitcoinitas de primera o segunda generación en la mayoría de los casos radicalizados.
Para que lo entiendas los que consiguieron Bitcoins desde minado o a precios de 1-2 dígitos. Y ya han tenido tiempo suficiente para el 10% de sus token, hacerlos líquidos y reinvertirlos en alt-coins para vivir el resto de su vida. y el 90% hacer de Fort Knox con sus bóvedas.

No entiendes, que esas primeras generaciones, no eran especulativas, porque no había mercados consolidados e internacionales, sino eran y son *reivindicativas* 



clapham2 dijo:


> Pero una cosa esta clara : solo puede quedar un clan ganador y el clapham sospecha que el clapham de Jihan Wu se saldra con la suya ...



En las guerras, no hay ganadores ni perdedores solo viudas.
Y en esta guerra 'civil', la viuda va a ser el carro con el palo metido en la rueda hasta que se saque y siga su camino. Osea, una parada en el momento Uber que se está creando a la banca, desde que la crearon los italianos, hace siglos.



clapham2 dijo:


> El Arte de la Guerra lo dice claro : engana a tu oponente . Si crees que vas por la derecha , ataca por la izquierda ...



_Si tu plan no contiene una estrategia de retirada al ataque, sino que confías exclusivamente en la fuerza de tus soldados, y tomas a la ligera a tus adversarios sin valorar su condición, con toda seguridad caerás *prisionero*. (El Chimbo Bayo)
_
Si se es prisionero 'del código', se pueden escapar, a otros 'códigos' y seguir luchando.


----------



## Claudius (17 Jul 2017)

Why Bitcoin's Segwit2x Could Be The Biggest Bear Trap This Year : Bitcoin

Como siempre, cuando se crea controversia, la disertación entre usuarios en los comentarios lo más valioso.
Me quedo con este:
_
The author doesn't really have a deep understanding of the circumstances surrounding the drama and the possible ramifications the current predicament. The author doesn't seem to be aware of the face that SegWit2x is pushed by miners and that the Core is against it. Plus, he doesn't understand the lengths that *Jihan Ver* would go in their attempts to profit from this (*I presume they're holding large amount of LTC at the moment and could even attempt to purposefully drop the value of BTC to buy them back cheap; this has been Jihad's motive behind the past 2 deliberate BTC dumps).* All in all, the author can't distinguish between the different scaling options and isn't aware of the financial motives of the miners, not to mention the political/ideological tension between the two camps (miners vs. users & core). Ignorance is bliss._


----------



## Jdnec_wow (17 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Ayer la cotizacion " *parecia *" que iba a remontar y aqui muchos ya sacaban la boteela de Sidra de la nevera . Really ?
> Era una de las muchas bulltraps que os tienen preparadas .
> El clapham ni se inmuta . Los principios son inquebrantables . No dependen de factores externos , tienen valor per se ...
> *Vamos de cabeza a los 1750* $ y tal vez ...muy probablemente a los 1500 $
> ...



jejeje ya decía yo, donde se ha metido el clapham, que calladito estabas hasta que vistes esta corrección ehhh. :rolleye:

Esto solo es una minicorrección, esto sigue pararriba, espérate a esta noche que para entonces se habrá recuperado. 

Yo si fuera tú, compraría.

Thanks por tus entretenidas respuestas. ::


----------



## jorgitonew (17 Jul 2017)

quedan 15 días para el 1 de agosto y con movimientos tan amplios de btc en su cotización día tras día cuesta ver que se ha tocado suelo....
es muy fácil manipular mercados así... sacar un comunicado de prensa de una de las partes interesadas y se monta batalla...


----------



## Claudius (17 Jul 2017)

Por dar un poquito de entrenimiento al hilo..
Deberías de estar muy contento, vas a tener una oportunidad de hacerte rico.

Nada que no se sepa y que cualquier analista no sepa desde el anuncio en el cónclave del consensus. 



clapham2 dijo:


> *Sun Tzu dijo que cuando vas a la guerra pensando que vas a morir y que no te queda mas remedio que morir matando consigues victorias ...
> *



*
Si utilizas al enemigo para derrotar al enemigo, serás poderoso en cualquier lugar a donde vayas


Eso se tenían que haber aplicado en Core.., pero dejaron estar los lobbies de minado sin modificar el PoW-ASIC. 




clapham2 dijo:



Contraofensiva sovietica en Stalingrado ,

Hacer clic para expandir...


Error estratégico, por decisiones tomadas por un cabo.
La lógica hubiera sido consolidar terreno, o no atacar al este error 2.0 como
el francés años antes.



clapham2 dijo:



Desembarco de Normandia

Hacer clic para expandir...


La suerte + Otro error estratégico del cabo, si hubiera movido las unidades de reserva. 




clapham2 dijo:




Jihan morira matando . Los developpers de pajarita no iran a tanto 

Hacer clic para expandir...



Jihan, es el títere del gobierno chino, por el control de una tecnología, sino es btc, será ltc. 
Con el reset, y el NO-Cryptodigital, habrá más pluralidad, que eso nunca es malo. No llores, que vas a tener oportunidades de renovar el chevy por un italiano. :XX:*


----------



## mamendurrio (17 Jul 2017)




----------



## Jdnec_wow (17 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> NIET , NIET und NIET ....
> En 37 dias se han esfumado 16,5 BILLONES de $ del marketcap del BTC
> Es una catastrofe . Una hecatombe ...
> No estariamos aqui , ahora , en este hilo ...hablando del BTC si el cryptotulipan 1 no hubiera salido en el telediario tras su espectacular subida .
> ...



Efectivamente, y las manos grandes lo saben y se aprovechan de ello.

Hay dos clases de miedos: 
- Miedo a perder dinero
- Miedo a perder la oportunidad de coger el tren de la subida

Y pasar de un tipo al otro es tan fácil... que para la mayoría de las personas a veces solo toma unos pocos segundos para cambiar de uno a otro.

Las noticias, tienen un efecto limitado en el tiempo, al igual que el miedo, que tiene su desgaste, su error es sobrevalorar su influencia en el precio (la tiene, pero hasta cierto alcance).


----------



## Ladrillófilo (17 Jul 2017)

Pues yo creo que seguimos bajistas. 

Vamos a buscar la media móvil de 50 en 4h, y a ver si la pasa fácil. Si no la pasa, venderé el 50%.


----------



## silverdaemon (17 Jul 2017)

he leido esto en eleconomista (copio)
"De este modo, en China se calcula que se han minado el 70% de los bitcoin en circulación, mientras que en la Indica se han minado el 4% (segundo país por relevancia de minería bitcoin). En EEUU sólo se ha minado el 1%. Desde buybitcoinworldwide destacan que esta situación de domino absoluto por parte del gigante asiático puede suponer un riesgo para el bitcoin, puesto que cualquier giro político o regulatorio en Pekín puede desembocar en fuertes turbulencias para esta divisa digital"

Alguno de los expertos en Bitcoin, esa divisa del futuro, me puede explicar porque hay tan poco interes de los Suizos, Norteamericanos, Israelis, o Rusos en dedicarse a este enormemente fructífero negocio cuando se trata de paises que cuentan con dinero y científicos y matemáticos de primer nivel con el know-how preciso y desde luego equipamientos informáticos iguales o mejores que los de los chinos

Thanks for the info por adelantado.

Desde luego que he visto claro que esto de una divisa mundial descentralizada les viene genial a quienes viven en paises con monedas porqueriosas continuamente intervenidas por su gobierno (China) o con inflaciones galopantes (venezuela). La cuestión es que ¿se estan creando bitcoins por los chinos tratando de convencer a los paises de moneda fuerte que acepten su invento digital para poder comprarse cosas y guardar sus ahorros?

Creo que es una pregunta que tiene sentido

Y por favor, no vengais de nuevo con el argumento de todos los miles de millones de euros que imprimen la FED y el BCE, porque creo que hay material mas que de sobra en el propio foro en relación con que la masa monetaria no solo se crea sino que tambien se destruye por impago de créditos previamente concedidos (eso explica primordialmente que con tantisimo dinero imprimido tengamos una inflación tan ridícula).

A ver defensores de satoshi contadme vuestra teoria.


----------



## paketazo (17 Jul 2017)

silverdaemon dijo:


> he leido esto en eleconomista (copio)
> "De este modo, en China se calcula que se han minado el 70% de los bitcoin en circulación, mientras que en la Indica se han minado el 4% (segundo país por relevancia de minería bitcoin). En EEUU sólo se ha minado el 1%. Desde buybitcoinworldwide destacan que esta situación de domino absoluto por parte del gigante asiático puede suponer un riesgo para el bitcoin, puesto que cualquier giro político o regulatorio en Pekín puede desembocar en fuertes turbulencias para esta divisa digital"
> 
> Alguno de los expertos en Bitcoin, esa divisa del futuro, me puede explicar porque hay tan poco interes de los Suizos, Norteamericanos, Israelis, o Rusos en dedicarse a este enormemente fructífero negocio cuando se trata de paises que cuentan con dinero y científicos y matemáticos de primer nivel con el know-how preciso y desde luego equipamientos informáticos iguales o mejores que los de los chinos
> ...



Si un chino elige minar BTC es su decisión/inversión.

Has de pensar que hay al menos dos modos de lograr poseer BTC.

1- Minándolos

2-Cambiando fiat por BTC

en el primer caso, si la tecnología es barata en tu país, al tiempo que la electricidad es de las más baratas del mundo, pues es una buena opción de obtener rendimientos porcentuales buenos.

Si a ello le sumamos que la divisa china no es que sea cabeza de lanza en la bolsa de divisas mundiales, y a mayores sabemos que la renta percápita china es paupérrima comparada a paises occidentales...pues ¿cual es la mejor opción?:

Explotar la minería.

En cuanto a la segúnda opción, pues es interesante ver como el volumen negociado de $ y € por BTC se ha ido incrementando.

Si tenemos en cuenta que es China la principal minera, deducimos a grosso modo que china "desprecia" su moneda para atesorar o bien BTC, o bien $ o bien otras divisas "potentes"

Para rizar el rizo, los férreos controles de capitales del gobierno Chino, pueden en cierta medida, salvarse usando la minería BTC, para mantener en el limbo grandes sumas de capitales fáciles de mover a nivel internacional sin dar demasaido el cante.

Un saludo.


----------



## Geldschrank (17 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Para rizar el rizo, los férreos controles de capitales del gobierno Chino, pueden en cierta medida, salvarse usando la minería BTC, para mantener en el limbo grandes sumas de capitales fáciles de mover a nivel internacional sin dar demasaido el cante.
> 
> Un saludo.



Tened en cuenta que ahora mismo la capitalización de btc sigue siendo calderilla, normal que no le presten mucha atención. Vamos a rezar por que a lo que se den cuenta sea inevitable.


----------



## Claudius (17 Jul 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Si un chino elige minar BTC es su decisión/inversión.
> 
> Has de pensar que hay al menos dos modos de lograr poseer BTC.
> 
> ...



Hay otra posible variable, a principios de año cuando en los mercados cambió la dominancia yuan-btc por dolar-btc.

Los chinos traders, tuvieron tiempo de cambiar de exchange de los suyos (son muy patrios) a otros. Les pegaron 2 avisos antes del corralito.

Lo curioso, es que 'de repente' el tránsito en Yen, apareciera en juego de la nada..
Como seguramente son desconfiados por naturaleza, transportarían sus operaciones más a exchanges del Japón, que está más cercano.

Una forma de convertir a fiat, es de la mina al exchange japones, y no figura en ningún registro de los regulados chinos, si se saltan el fw.

Ahora que tienen cobertura con la regulación, pues menuda munición pueden tener ahí..
Y hoy el yuan en las transacciones ha desaparecido? 

Hipótesis..


----------



## remonster (18 Jul 2017)

Joder...no cabe un tonto mas en el.hilo...hastaael jdnec ha vuelto...


----------



## Jdnec_wow (18 Jul 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Joder...no cabe un tonto mas en el.hilo...hastaael jdnec ha vuelto...



Tu desapareces cuando el precio baja, y el clapham desaparece cuando el precio sube. 

Os vais alternando en el hilo. ::


----------



## sirpask (18 Jul 2017)

The btc1 team wants to maintain the SW securing a $40 billion economy, yet failed to understand what a dozen lines of code actually did.

---------- Post added 18-jul-2017 at 06:50 ----------




silverdaemon dijo:


> he leido esto en eleconomista (copio)
> "De este modo, en China se calcula que se han minado el 70% de los bitcoin en circulación, mientras que en la Indica se han minado el 4% (segundo país por relevancia de minería bitcoin). En EEUU sólo se ha minado el 1%. Desde buybitcoinworldwide destacan que esta situación de domino absoluto por parte del gigante asiático puede suponer un riesgo para el bitcoin, puesto que cualquier giro político o regulatorio en Pekín puede desembocar en fuertes turbulencias para esta divisa digital"
> 
> Alguno de los expertos en Bitcoin, esa divisa del futuro, me puede explicar porque hay tan poco interes de los Suizos, Norteamericanos, Israelis, o Rusos en dedicarse a este enormemente fructífero negocio cuando se trata de paises que cuentan con dinero y científicos y matemáticos de primer nivel con el know-how preciso y desde luego equipamientos informáticos iguales o mejores que los de los chinos
> ...



A Occidente no le conviene un token descentralizado y sin tener poder en el. A Oriente... Tampoco.

Partiendo de esa premisa a China se le puso en Bandeja Bitcoin con la especializacion de los Assics en el minado para el reparto de los Bitcoins por que tenia liquidez y energia balata.

Una vez que tienen centrales hidroelectricas como minimo dando soporte a BTC, dan poder a sus pools y estos pools quieren dar una patada al manzano para conseguir mas beneficios economicos no aceptando Segwit (ya que tienen un truco para minar mas que el resto).

Han aceptado el Segwitx2, pero por lo que veo, nadie se atreve a instalar su software, todos se basan en Core, por que al fin y al cabo nadie apuesta su dinero a gente que no hace bien las cosas.

Core ha dicho, coño, si los mineros chinos con lo que han ganado no han puesto a trabajar un buen equipo de programadores es por que se quieren cargar el BTC. Ya que no han conseguido que grandes tiburones les siguieran el juego. Por que nadie se fía de nadie.

Suiza y Japon yo creo que son lo paises que mas se han acercado a BTC, pero este trimestre hay demasiada volatilidad e incertidumbre como para apostar.

Satoshi soñaba con unos pools que no pasaran del 5% del hash, y repartidos por todo el mundo. La apuesta de china, y la burocracia de Occidente lo ha impedido.

Pero aun así, si al final hay fork, el de Core es el mas sensato de seguir... O incluso el "clasic".

Bueno, que me disperso... Occidente no ha regulado BTC, por que no sabe como... Y sus politicos no quieren entenderlo.


----------



## asilei (18 Jul 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


>



Este es el mapa de la batalla, Pocas veces se ha librado una guerra de forma tan transparente. ¿Tienes la fuente o algun sitio donde se pueda seguir en los próxmos 15 dias?

Para mi es apasionante ver un caso real de la definición y ejecución de decisiones estratégicas en un entorno abierto y distribuido.


----------



## mamendurrio (18 Jul 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Este es el mapa de la batalla, Pocas veces se ha librado una guerra de forma tan transparente. ¿Tienes la fuente o algun sitio donde se pueda seguir en los próxmos 15 dias?
> 
> Para mi es apasionante ver un caso real de la definición y ejecución de decisiones estratégicas en un entorno abierto y distribuido.



Grafico lo cogi de un tweet:
Twitter

publicado por usuario que menciona hace seguimiento del "signalling" aki:
Bitcoin Blockchain statistics - XBT.eu


----------



## Alxemi (18 Jul 2017)

remonster, tu que has trabajado en la self-similaridad de bitcoin, ¿que te parece este estudio?

What the fractal relationship between bitcoin


----------



## jorgitonew (18 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Me parece adecuado; yo os he puesto 7000 para la siguiente onda por poner solo la extensión más flojilla.
> 
> Pero no debió gustar mucho.
> 
> ...



eth y btc tienen que corregir algo... subidas en eth de 140 a 250...btc de 1800 a casi 2400... en dos días???
eso es correr mucho...y si...reconozco que no he comprado con fiat eth ni btc pensando que bajaría más... Pero lo que ahora tengo es FOMO y eso es un claro indicador de no meter fiat.

estoy pensando en comprar LTC... en Fiat no se ha movido casi...y si por casualidad tengo un to the moon de btc... algo se llevara LTC.... si por otro lado, segwit2 falla (el código no está bien testado... os imagináis un hackeo en día 7 de agosto por ejemplo)???LTC sería coronado


----------



## Claudius (19 Jul 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Tu estrategia no solo es correcta sino extraordinariamente Buena, con LTC ; la otra cosa ni la veo en la lista
> 
> LTC tendrá muchísima mejor evolución relativa que BTC siempre que vaya para arriba, y BTC de momento va a seguir para arriba; cabe la posibilidad de que la destrone ETH por esos líos que no entiendo y que os tiene ocupados; pero a tí, en LTC no te influirá, siempre que te muevas en los TOP 4/5.. más abajo mejor siempre que el líder siga, o si el segundo sigue con el líder para abajo



Para que entiendas un poco mejor este complejo mundo.

La otra cosa -segwit2x- es una característica técnica de Bitcoin (mejora) que ha llevado a la comunidad Bitcoin a una separación que lleva en torno a año y medio (parada técnica en el desarrollo técnico) y a desembocado oficialmente en papeles de un largo divorcio que llevará de Agosto a Noviembre, en Noviembre es posible que exista Bitcoin1 y Bitcoin2, perdiendo 'la marca' ya que tendrá apellido.

LTC, tiene esa mejora técnica, ya que es un clon (fue la segunda en aparecer en la historia) y todas las características técnicas de Bitcoin, con algunas mejoras en tiempos de respuesta. Al tener esa mejora técnica, permita llevar a cabo el aumento de las capacidades y llevar a cabo todo lo que se puede hacer con Bitcoin, pero antes que en este, ya que esas capacidades estarán en Bitcoin1, Bitcoin2 tirará por otro lado. 

LTC, La sacaría en torno a 6 meses de desarrollo técnico de ventaja respecto a Bitcoin.

Las 3 Bitcoin, Ethereum, Litecoin, son las cryptomonedas más cambiadas en FIAT hoy siendo su tráfico sostenido de la segunda y tercera más del 50% en fiat, el resto sería btc/ltc, btc/eth.

Por si quieres meter a tu curiosidad algo de fundamentales, que es lo que a mi me gusta.


----------



## Aro (19 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Para que entiendas un poco mejor este complejo mundo.
> 
> La otra cosa -segwit2x- es una característica técnica de Bitcoin (mejora) que ha llevado a la comunidad Bitcoin a una separación que lleva en torno a año y medio (parada técnica en el desarrollo técnico) y a desembocado oficialmente en papeles de un largo divorcio que llevará de Agosto a Noviembre, en Noviembre es posible que exista Bitcoin1 y Bitcoin2, perdiendo 'la marca' ya que tendrá apellido.
> 
> ...



Dicen que ltc dio prioridad a la velocidad, mientras que btc es más seguro. ¿Es correcto?


----------



## juli (19 Jul 2017)

Paja.

Cuál no lo es ?


----------



## Jdnec_wow (19 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> A largo plazo ...el valor de Ethereum es todavia CERO
> 
> ( no lo dijo Voltaire ) , lo dijo Roger Ver
> 
> Twitter



"Craig Wright is Satoshi" -Roger Ver

"MT. Gox is solvent" -Roger Ver

"Bitcoin Unlimited is safe" -Roger Ver


----------



## jorgitonew (19 Jul 2017)

Developers Are Looking Into a Segwit2x Bug

Developers are looking into a potential problem with Segwit2x.

As described in a GitHub*post*by Blockstream CTO Greg Maxwell, the first part of the proposal, BIP 91, could lead some miners to reject blocks from others on activation. Discussion on the issue is still ongoing, but Maxwell is seeking to galvanize feedback to raise awareness of the issue.

 “This requires an urgent response,” he said on GitHub.


----------



## sirpask (19 Jul 2017)

Cuanto llevan robado hoy en ETHer? 70 millones de dolares? Con el multifirma bugeado?

Jaja como dicen... Que un bug aqui:
Lower gas usage for creating a Multisig Wallet by ngotchac · Pull Request #3773 · paritytech/parity · GitHub

Ha trasformado un wallet multisig... En zero sig...

Por cierto, el DAO fueron 50MM, este hackeo esta entre 30 y 70MM... No digo na, y lo digo to..


Al final, solo 32MM...

Por cierto:
If the creator of Solidity, Gavin Wood, cannot write a secure multisig wallet in Solidity, pretty much confirms Ethereum is hacker paradise. https://twitter.com/SatoshiLite/status/887772666312105985


----------



## Nico (20 Jul 2017)

¿ Ninguno de los muchachos que apoyaban UASF han dicho nada de la decisión de Coinbase ?


----------



## sirpask (20 Jul 2017)

In Solidity, the default scope of a function is public. So it's very easy for a coder to forget to set a scope and introduce a HUGE bug.

In the case of the multisig wallet code, the "init" method didn't have a scope. The attacker was able to call init and set owner to himself.

Chale lee..ex coinbase.

¿Que solo va a apoyar el segwit x2?.... Pues allá ellos.


----------



## jorgitonew (20 Jul 2017)

si sale segwit2x saldreis a las plazas de vuestros pueblos para manifestaros??


----------



## sirpask (20 Jul 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> si sale segwit2x saldreis a las plazas de vuestros pueblos para manifestaros??



No hace falta, Core ya nos da la alternativa para que Bitcoin siga siendo la unica Blockchain libre y publica.

---------- Post added 20-jul-2017 at 10:40 ----------

@SatoshiLite If LTC is adding RSK and RSK supports Solidity, what is stopping LTC from being susceptible from Solidity problems like ETH?

Nothing. If people put a lot of LTC into smartLitecoins on the RSK sidechain and secure it with a broken contract, then the same can happen.


----------



## jorgitonew (20 Jul 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> No hace falta, Core ya nos da la alternativa para que Bitcoin siga siendo la unica Blockchain libre y publica.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-jul-2017 at 10:40 ----------
> 
> ...



cuál es la alternativa?? LTC??

respecto a lo de ETH, según mencionas antes, el problema no está en solidity sino en que el que hace un programa con solidity no lo hace bien


----------



## Edu.R (20 Jul 2017)

Menudo ATH que se está marcando. Aproximándose a máximos y cerca del 50% de dominancia.


----------



## sirpask (20 Jul 2017)

ya está el to the moon.... huele a segwit

---------- Post added 20-jul-2017 at 17:30 ----------

SegWit or Not, Bitfury is Ready for Lightning With Successful Bitcoin Main Net Test

by*Aaron van Wirdum** Jul 20, 201712:51 PM EST

While*Segregated*Witness*(SegWit) activation is looking*more likely*by the hour,*Bitfury*is getting ready to deploy a version of the Lightning network with or without the protocol upgrade.

The blockchain technology company, perhaps best known for its Bitcoin mining pool of the same name, successfully sent real bitcoins over a test version of the Lightning Network this week. Interestingly, Bitfury’s implementation of the technology is compatible with the current Bitcoin protocol and is therefore functional even without SegWit.

“This is a major accomplishment by our technical team and an important step forward for the Lightning Network and the growth of Bitcoin,” Valery Vavilov, CEO of The Bitfury Group, said in a statement.

Lightning Network

The*Lightning Network*is a highly anticipated second-layer scaling solution that allows for cheap and instant (micro)payments. Cleverly leveraging Bitcoin’s basic scripting capabilities, Lightning users should be able to make a virtually unlimited number of transactions, where only a minimal proportion of them are recorded on Bitcoin’s blockchain, thereby boosting Bitcoin’s scalability. Meanwhile, all users remain in control of their own bitcoins at all times, maintaining the trustless properties of Bitcoin itself.

“The Lightning Network has the potential to solve Bitcoin’s scalability issue and provide instant payment functionality. By demonstrating that the Lightning Network can function now, Bitfury has cleared the way to increased transaction processing and further adoption of Bitcoin,” Vavilov said.

Bitfury’s Lightning*implementation*is based on*LND, which is being developed by*Lightning Labs.

For its demo, the Bitfury software team created two Lightning transactions. One of these is a straight transaction from one Lightning node to the next, effectively simulating a payment channel between two users. Since it was only a test, Bitfury only made one transaction — but it could have made thousands back and forth at no extra cost.

The other test was a single-hop transaction, which better simulates the main purpose of the Lightning Network. Users pay each other through a mutual third party, without requiring any trust in this third party. While the Bitfury software team only made one transaction on this channel as well, it could, once again, have made thousands back and forth between all three parties, at no extra cost.

Since Bitfury’s test took place on the main net,*the*funding*and*settlementtransactions*are recorded on Bitcoin’s blockchain and can be seen by any typical block explorer.

Tests and SegWit

Bitfury’s is not the first successful test of the Lightning Network. Several companies, including Lightning Labs, Blockstream, ACINQ as well as Bitfury itself have experimented with their implementations of the technology. But since most of these companies are working on versions of Lightning that rely on Segregated Witness, these tests were limited to Bitcoin’s testnet and Litecoin. Likewise, major wallet service Blockchain has sent “Thunder” transactions over Bitcoin’s main net. But while Thunder resembles the Lightning protocol, it isn’t quite as trustless or decentralized.

As such, Bitfury is the first company to get a version of the Lightning Network up and running on the current Bitcoin protocol.

“We released this first experimental version of the Lightning Network for Bitcoin because we think the Lightning Network is an essential technology for Bitcoin and would love to see it made available as soon as possible,” Vavilov said. “We are proud that our developers found a way to adopt the Lightning Network for Bitcoin without SegWit. It’s a huge step forward for Bitcoin scalability.”

Regardless, the CEO noted that he is hopeful that SegWit will activate on the Bitcoin network. With*BIP91*currently getting close to its activation threshold, it seems increasingly likely that SegWit could be live within a month. This would allow for a version of the Lightning Network that offers an improved user experience.

Vavilov:

“The Lightning Network will be the most effective when used with SegWit, which is why we are fully committed to SegWit’s implementation, and we will continue working on a version of the Lightning Network that is compatible with SegWit.” *

Bitfury, which started out as a Bitcoin miner, has grown to become one of the largest private infrastructure providers in the Blockchain ecosystem. Part of this effort, the company has been supporting the development and implementation of the Lightning Network for well over a year. Bitfury previously also co-designed and successfully*tested*Flare, a payment-routing solution for the Lightning Network.


----------



## Claudius (20 Jul 2017)

Bitcoin Certificate es el producto más comercializado en Swiss Exchange


----------



## Alxemi (20 Jul 2017)

No perderse la entrevista a Diego Gutierrez de RSK en este podcast:

Crypto Birds S01E03 en Crypto Birds en mp3(20/07 a las 13:21:13) 02:15:00 19906668 - iVoox

Minuto 65


----------



## jorgitonew (20 Jul 2017)

Dear Coinbase Customer,

We are contacting you to make you aware of recent developments in a number of proposals for technical changes to Bitcoin.*All BTC stored on Coinbase will remain safe during these events described below.

The User Activated Hard Fork (UAHF) is a proposal to increase the Bitcoin block size scheduled to activate on August 1. The UAHF is incompatible with the current Bitcoin ruleset and will create a separate blockchain. Should UAHF activate on August 1, Coinbase will not support the new blockchain or its associated coin.

The User Activated Soft Fork (UASF) is a proposal to adopt Segregated Witness on the Bitcoin blockchain and could result in network instability. It is scheduled to activate at the same time as the UAHF.

To ensure the safety of customers’ funds, we will*temporarily suspendBTC deposits, withdrawals, and buy/sell starting approximately 4 hours before activation of either fork.

If you*do not wish*to have access to UAHF coins, and do not wish to access your BTC during the fork, you are not required to take any action.If you*do wish*to have access to UAHF coins or access your BTC during the fork, you should send your BTC from Coinbase to your external address by July 31.





alguien que lo tenga claro entre tanta sopa de siglas y fechas...
es algo así como que coinbase se va con los chinos y pasa de bitcoin core y de la cadena que creen si la crean??


----------



## Nico (20 Jul 2017)

El UASF no es "core" sino la iniciativa de Bitman para que los "usuarios" sean los que fuercen a los mineros a aceptar el SegWit.

Coinbase avisó -yo lo había puesto más arriba- que no apoya esta locura de niñatos caprichosos y sigue con la blockhain que tiene más poder de hash (tal como indica el White Paper de Satoshi).

La gente de core veía con buenos ojos el UASF pero, no es la misma cosa (aunque hayan marchado de la mano).

Aquí el defensor más acérrimo de UASF era Mojón y estaba convencido que, desde los nodos, se podía modificar el mismo sistema. Está visto que no se podrá.

Por su parte, gran cantidad de exchanges y mineros han realizado el "Consenso de New York" con lo que pretenden activar el SegWit2 que es -como resulta lógico- la activación del SegWit y la ampliación del bloque a 2 Mb.

A todas luces parece la mejor solución.


----------



## sirpask (21 Jul 2017)

Nico dijo:


> El UASF no es "core" sino la iniciativa de Bitman para que los "usuarios" sean los que fuercen a los mineros a aceptar el SegWit.
> 
> Coinbase avisó -yo lo había puesto más arriba- que no apoya esta locura de niñatos caprichosos y sigue con la blockhain que tiene más poder de hash (tal como indica el White Paper de Satoshi).
> 
> ...



¿Que nodos se han atrevido a instalar el software de SegwitX2? Hay alguno que no use Core?


----------



## Claudius (21 Jul 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Que nodos se han atrevido a instalar el software de SegwitX2? Hay alguno que no use Core?



Ahora es cuando empieza lo bueno..


----------



## jorgitonew (21 Jul 2017)

no hay algún manual para tontos o para niños pequeños que explique todas estas movidas de quién apoya a quien, de que van tanta sigla y sus ventajas e inconvenientes??


----------



## Alxemi (21 Jul 2017)

Nico dijo:


> El UASF no es "core" sino la iniciativa de Bitman para que los "usuarios" sean los que fuercen a los mineros a aceptar el SegWit.



Te estás liando me parece, UASF no es iniciativa de Bitmain, es iniciativa de un grupo de usuarios-




Nico dijo:


> Coinbase avisó -yo lo había puesto más arriba- que no apoya esta locura de niñatos caprichosos y sigue con la blockhain que tiene más poder de hash (tal como indica el White Paper de Satoshi).



Lo que dice ahí arriba es que Coinbase no apoya el UAHF.



Nico dijo:


> La gente de core veía con buenos ojos el UASF pero, no es la misma cosa (aunque hayan marchado de la mano).



No es verdad. El único dev de core que abiertamente ha apoyado el UASF ha sido Luke, otros como Maxwell han hablado mal de el y la mayoría lo que han hecho es no decir ni pio




Nico dijo:


> Aquí el defensor más acérrimo de UASF era Mojón y estaba convencido que, desde los nodos, se podía modificar el mismo sistema. Está visto que no se podrá.



Está visto que se puede. Sin UASF no habría habido segwit2x ni en pintura. ¿tu que crees, que el jihan se ha vuelto bueno de repente? adoptan segwit para que no les echen de la red cambiando el POW y se queden minando una shitcoin frente a un bitcoin vitaminado con segwit y sidechains. Oponerse al segwit está muy bien siempre que no se pueda aprobar por tu oposicion. Oponerse cuando se va a aprobar de todas formas y quedarse fuera de él no mola tanto.



Nico dijo:


> Por su parte, gran cantidad de exchanges y mineros han realizado el "Consenso de New York" con lo que pretenden activar el SegWit2 que es -como resulta lógico- la activación del SegWit y la ampliación del bloque a 2 Mb.



Es el "Acuerdo de New York"




Nico dijo:


> A todas luces parece la mejor solución.



La mejor solución era aprobar segwit y eso es lo que va a pasar, aunque lo vayan a hacer a palos. El fork no tendrá ya ningún sentido en noviembre y dudo que se apruebe.

Desde luego Nico, sin tus alter egos pupulando por aquí, te desinflas, ya no eres el que eras.


----------



## Skull & Bones (21 Jul 2017)

en este programa de keiser report hablan de lo que esta pasando en el mundo bitcoin...

"El bitcoin es una revolución de la confianza" - Keiser Report en español (E1099) - YouTube


Meanwhile.....

Bitstamp 2838.05 

BTC-e 2670 

Bitfinex 2834 

OKCoin 2838.58


Ni un misero shatosi pal wallet!!!! :no:
__________________
*My Wallet BitCoin:* 18mwgtGYXtfz9rL5KmaAXaq1jAVpTFKGW3


----------



## dunlop (21 Jul 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> en este programa de keiser report hablan de lo que esta pasando en el mundo bitcoin...
> 
> "El bitcoin es una revolución de la confianza" - Keiser Report en español (E1099) - YouTube



Ostias el Max Keiser..menudo sinvergüenza, ¿ya nadie se acuerda cuando ayudó con el fraude del Quarkcoin?


----------



## BlueArrow (21 Jul 2017)

Jojojojo, ¿que el UASF es iniciativa de Bitmain?

Joder Nico, sabía que eras un trolaco del copón, pero desde luego estás dejando claro que eres un intoxicador peligroso de cuidado. Lo tuyo en algunos países tiene cárcel.


----------



## Nico (21 Jul 2017)

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Sé que mi humor es algo retorcido pero disfruto con estas cosas.

Después se vuelven locos pero no puedo evitarlo.


----------



## BlueArrow (21 Jul 2017)

Nico dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*¡¡¡OSEA QUE RECONOCES QUE ERES UN TROLL!!!*

Poned este comentario en favoritos, Nico por fin ha reconocido lo que ya todos sabíamos, que es un troll intoxicador.

Ahora sólo falta que nos diga si es por amor al arte o todas esas horas que se pasa troleando son remuneradas.


----------



## Skull & Bones (21 Jul 2017)

yo creo que se habra equivocado y en vez de reconocerlo.....


----------



## dunlop (21 Jul 2017)

Nico dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tarado..



BlueArrow dijo:


> *¡¡¡OSEA QUE RECONOCES QUE ERES UN TROLL!!!*
> 
> Poned este comentario en favoritos, Nico por fin ha reconocido lo que ya todos sabíamos, que es un troll intoxicador.
> 
> Ahora sólo falta que nos diga si es por amor al arte o todas esas horas que se pasa troleando son remuneradas.



Este lo hace por amor al arte no como el PROMONEP

---------- Post added 21-jul-2017 at 01:36 ----------




Skull & Bones dijo:


> yo creo que se habra equivocado y en vez de reconocerlo.....



Se dijo que este Julio se comenzarian a caer bastantes máscaras y la gente estaria totalmente bi-polarizada (Dr Jeckyll y Mr Hide)


----------



## Skull & Bones (21 Jul 2017)

clapman te ha dado tiempo a recomprar? por que o sino vas a tener que vender el chevy y la tierra para poder comprar unos bitcoins ::

Ni un misero shatosi pal wallet!!!! :no:
__________________
*My Wallet BitCoin:* 18mwgtGYXtfz9rL5KmaAXaq1jAVpTF KGW3


----------



## ninfireblade (21 Jul 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> clapman te ha dado tiempo a recomprar? por que o sino vas a tener que vender el chevy y la tierra para poder comprar unos bitcoins ::
> 
> Ni un misero shatosi pal wallet!!!! :no:
> __________________
> *My Wallet BitCoin:* 18mwgtGYXtfz9rL5KmaAXaq1jAVpTF KGW3





Unos van en un chevy cochambroso del año de la polca y otros en ferrari ultimo modelo. Por algo será...


----------



## Aro (21 Jul 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> *¡¡¡OSEA QUE RECONOCES QUE ERES UN TROLL!!!*
> 
> Poned este comentario en favoritos, Nico por fin ha reconocido lo que ya todos sabíamos, que es un troll intoxicador.
> 
> Ahora sólo falta que nos diga si es por amor al arte o todas esas horas que se pasa troleando son remuneradas.



Joder vaya.
Y los novatos tomándole por experto


----------



## Nico (21 Jul 2017)

A ver... dicen que los chistes si hay que explicarlos no son chistes.

Esta es la hoja de ruta de las opciones que están en danza:







Ni los bitcoñeros más expertos la entienden y, menos que menos, se imaginan sus potenciales consecuencias.

Un pobre y novel usuario del bitcoin que había recibido la comunicación de Coinbase preguntaba:



jorgitonew dijo:


> alguien que lo tenga claro entre tanta sopa de siglas y fechas...
> es algo así *como que coinbase se va con los chinos y pasa de bitcoin core y de la cadena que creen si la crean?*?





El resto es producto de mi retorcido humor.

Hay gente -en todo el mundo- comprando bitcoins sin la más mínima idea de lo que está verdaderamente en juego -y de las potenciales consecuencias-.

Hasta he escuchado decir que "sería bueno que se divida porque tendría el doble de bitcoins" :rolleye: (supongo que creerá que cotizarán a $ 2500 en las dos cadenas).

Como digo... no me hagan caso, era más un chiste privado que otra cosa.

Venía en la línea de las camisetas (_Mi tío compró a $ 95_) que se le atragantaron hasta el día de hoy a Remonster, o de la _"barrera de titanio revestida en acero al cromo-vanadio"_ de las épocas en que caía la cotización perforando los soportes o los _"mil ruiseñores que trinan el nombre de Jihan Wu"_ con el que se ponían atosigados algunos otros.

Mezclar los BIPs en juego o sus siglas da para mucho humor...


----------



## Rajoy (21 Jul 2017)

Nico dijo:


> A ver... dicen que los chistes si hay que explicarlos no son chistes.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...




Como lo de que lo importante no era el bitcoin, era la bloshain ... que le íbamos a regalar la tecnología a los bancos ... y con ethereum fallando más que una escopeta de feria ... ::

jajaja ... me parto ... payaso ! :bla:

Tu reza para que nunca se revele tu identidad, no vaya a ser que a alguno de los que has "beneficiado" tanto con tus consejos le de por agradecértelo. Eso si que iba a ser gracioso ...

Aunque te digo una cosa, como indicador "contrarian" lo petas ... :XX:


----------



## djun (21 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> A ver ...el clapham lleva semanas y semanas diciendo aqui que se olvidaran del BIP UASF 148 que no iba a prosperar ...
> Y que en su lugar se impondria el Segwit2x ...
> Todos los comentarios aqui decian que Jihan no tenia suficiente apoyo pero mira por donde el clapham tenia razon .
> El Segwit2x ( aka Frankeschain se impondra )
> ...



Si el Segwit2x es una chapuza, y los mas expertos no lo saben, al final nos vamos al guano.


----------



## Alxemi (21 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> A ver ...el clapham lleva semanas y semanas diciendo aqui que se olvidaran del BIP UASF 148 que no iba a prosperar ...



El clapham no entiende bien lo que es el UASF BIP148. El UASF ha sido un éxito rotundo. Ha vencido de la mejor manera posible, según el arte de la guerra de Mr Tzu, obteniendo la victoria sobre el enemígo sin que haya batalla alguna.




clapham2 dijo:


> Y que en su lugar se impondria el Segwit2x ...
> Todos los comentarios aqui decian que Jihan no tenia suficiente apoyo pero mira por donde el clapham tenia razon .



Esto está por ver. Si hay fork a 2MB, y ese fork se convierte en la cadena con mas apoyos, y a ese fork se le llama bitcoin y a la cadena original se le llama otra cosa, entonces si, podremos decir que jihan ha contado con suficiente apoyo. Pero por ahora el clapham no tiene razón.



clapham2 dijo:


> El Segwit2x ( aka Frankeschain se impondra )
> El UASF BIP 148 es una iniciativa del Bitcoin Core . ( Un lapsus del Nico )



El clapham se equivoca. El UASF no es una iniciativa de Bitcoin Core




clapham2 dijo:


> Y el Segwit2x es un engendro del Jihan que se saco de la chistera para salvar la cara pero ...( siempre hay un pero )
> Si el Segwit2x se activa ( porque cuenta con el 80 % de la Hash Power ) el UASF ya no se activaria y se evitaria la bifurcacion ...



El clapham haría bien en tener los conceptos claros. No es segwit2X lo que evita la activacion de UASF. UASF se va a activar en cualquier caso, pero no hará nada si sus objetivos (activacion de Segwit BIP141) ya han sido conseguidos por otros. Es esa activacion y no la de segwit2x, que realmente no es nada ahora mismo, solo un BIP que planea no aceptar bloques que no señalen segwit por el bip 141 en unas horas (igualiiiiito que lo que hace el bip 148 de usaf) lo que evita el split.




clapham2 dijo:


> Hasta Noviembre ...fecha en la que muchos nodos y mineros disidentes han dicho que rechazaran los blocks de mas de 1 MB .
> Entonces ...a partir de Noviembre tendremos bifurcacion y un Hard Fork



Vamos a ver que pasa en Noviembre que todavía falta bastante y la red se va a parecer poco a la actual.



clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham duda , pero duda mucho que el team de Bitcoin Core se quede de brazos cruzados viendo muy ricamente como se follan a tu mujer ( es una metafora joder ) un pichacorta de ojos rasgados ...
> NIET . Y es seguro que aplicaran eso de o follamos todos o la p al rio
> Asi que es probable que el equipo de Bitcoin Core se convierta en una guerrilla con el unico objetivo de sabotear el exito de Segwit2x
> Cualquiera ( incluido el clapham ) sabe que el Segwit2x es una chapuza
> Y solo hace falta una mente brillante y mala leche para encontrar bugs y errores que explotar . Y los encontraran .



Ya los han encontrado y los están notificando. Fíjate como sabotean el segwit2X que los que informan de los bugs y proponen soluciones son los devs de bitcoin core.




clapham2 dijo:


> Sera una amarga victoria . El precio del BTC sube porque la gente es imbecil y analfabeta . Y no se fija en los detalles . Ve verde y pone 4ta
> El BTC esta en modo burbuja .
> Y cuando explote no sera como las caidas que hemos visto , no ...
> Sera en vertical y con todos los exchanges petados . Alfombra roja para la elite que podra vender sin agobios como quien abre la joyeria a las 12 de la noche para Su Alteza Real el principe Suleiman .
> ...



Sobre opiniones nada que decir.

---------- Post added 21-jul-2017 at 12:02 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> El bitcoin es una cosa inutil que no sierve ni de adorno
> Por que comprar algo inutil a un precio burbujeado cuando tienes otras cosas a mejor precio ?. Hay que comprar barato y vender caro .
> La gente compra caro y vende barato .
> El bitcoin no vale 3000 $ . Ni siquiera vale 2000 $ .
> ...



Como venga el armagedon de verdad los papelitos de colores van a servir para hacer fuego con ellos.

---------- Post added 21-jul-2017 at 12:07 ----------




djun dijo:


> Si el Segwit2x es una chapuza, y los mas expertos no lo saben, al final nos vamos al guano.



Se irán al guano los que se vayan a la cadena dle fork de noviembre si llega a existir. En esta fase lo único que hace segwit2x es claudicar a uasf y activar segwit señalando bip141 antes de que uasf se active.

bip141 es el segwit de bitcoin core desde hace mucho tiempo y está mas que probado, por lo que en esta fase no hay riesgo ninguno. Que luego quieren forkear, pues allá ellos y quien les siga.

El único riesgo que tenemos ahora es que los que están señalando bip91 no señalen bip141 por una u otra razon, lo teneis bien explicado aqui:

Pathological BIP91/UASF Scenarios

Pero lo veo muy improbable.

Cuando estemos con el bip141 cerrado entonces si, estamos pisando suelo firme.


----------



## Brujámio (21 Jul 2017)

Nico dijo:


> A ver... dicen que los chistes si hay que explicarlos no son chistes.



No, si yo, todo lo que dices, me lo tomo ya como un chiste. :fiufiu:


----------



## sirpask (21 Jul 2017)

Parece que todos se han puesto a señalar Bip141, consecuencias?


----------



## jorgitonew (21 Jul 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Parece que todos se han puesto a señalar Bip141, consecuencias?



todos estás movidas tienen en común que señalan a bip141... la historia está en como lo quieren implementar...


----------



## remonster (21 Jul 2017)

Nico dijo:


> El UASF no es "core" sino la iniciativa de Bitman para que los "usuarios" sean los que fuercen a los mineros a aceptar el SegWit.



Corregimos al FUDster antes de que la gente pierda más pasta por su culpa. El UASF es antiBitman. Es la mal llamada UAHF que es iniciativa de Bitmain.

No hay que preocuparse. Sacad los btc de los exchanges y meterlos todos en direcciones de las que poseais las claves privadas y HODL hasta que se normalice todo en unos dias.

---------- Post added 21-jul-2017 at 18:15 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Unos van en un chevy cochambroso del año de la polca y otros en ferrari ultimo modelo. Por algo será...



Mercedes biplaza descapotable


----------



## clakar (21 Jul 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Corregimos al FUDster antes de que la gente pierda más pasta por su culpa. El UASF es antiBitman. Es la mal llamada UAHF que es iniciativa de Bitmain.
> 
> No hay que preocuparse. Sacad los btc de los exchanges y meterlos todos en direcciones de las que poseais las claves privadas y HODL hasta que se normalice todo en unos dias.
> 
> ...



O mejor: compra PIVX, LTC, WAVES y no-etéreas como el clapham y el resto de mortales que no creemos en la Gran Chapa...


----------



## remonster (21 Jul 2017)

clakar dijo:


> O mejor: compra PIVX, LTC, WAVES y no-etéreas como el clapham y el resto de mortales que no creemos en la Gran Chapa...



Mal consejo. Si hay fork las shitcoins se van al guano. No son refugio. Cambiar a fiat tambien es arriesgado pq si no hay fork tenemos tudamun


----------



## sirpask (21 Jul 2017)

Yo creo que Jihan no quiere fork, y Core tampoco.

Por lo tanto....


----------



## jorgitonew (21 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El ard Fork es inevitable .
> Joder , hasta el clapham que se apunto al cryptianismo hace dos dias lo tiene super claro . La gente de que va ?
> Activacion del Segwit2x o del BIP91 dara lugar al Hard Fork . punto
> Los nodos y mineros anti-frankeschain rechazaran los bloques mayores de 1 MB a partir de Noviembre y tienen suficiente Hash para que prospere
> ...



donde se pondrían comprar btc classic nada más ocurrir el fork?? porque supongo que exchange aún no lo cotizaría...

ojo!!! porque esa jugada podría ser el pelotazo del siglo..


----------



## jorgitonew (21 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El HARD FORK es inevitable .
> Es el Algoritmo , estupido . Si se activa el BIP91 se evitara el UASF 148 pero no se podra evitar el Hard Fork en Noviembre .
> Aunque el BIP91 es compatible con BIP141 y BIP148 en Noviembre los nodos y mineros de Bitcoin Core podran rechazar los bloques mayores de 1MB
> y eso = HARD FORK
> ...



eth es hackeado porque la gente hace los programas mal, no por culpa de eth

etc no es hackeado porque no es tan usado como eth


pero como compramos btc classic baratos tras el fork??


----------



## jorgitonew (21 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ETH es hackeada porque es la " apuesta " de los mineros . BTC Segwit2x es la apuesta de los mineros que no tienen el apoyo de los desarrolladores
> Asi que BTC = ETH = misma merde



y esa teoría de donde te lo sacas??


----------



## luckymixes (21 Jul 2017)

Eth es hackeado porque esta reuniendo cientos de millones de dolares en empresas que literalmente nacieron hace unas pocas semanas. Y no es la red de ethereum lo que se ataca, sino debilidades del código que estas empresas escriben en sus contratos.


Y no, Clapham. Para los puristas el Bitcoin auténtico que el todopoderoso Satoshi Nakamoto envío a la Tierra es el de los bloques grandes, porque estaba previsto en el whitepaper que eso se podía modificar.

Para los puristas lo que no es "kosher" es Segwit y Lightning, porque al hacer que bitcoin dependa de protocolos externos a la propia blockchain, se introducen posibles debilidades en el sistema.

¿Qué pasaría si con un volumen de transacciones X1000 alguien de repente pudiera desconectar un cable y volvieramos a 7 transacciones/seg?


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ...
> Joder , hasta el clapham que se apunto al *cryptianismo* hace dos dias...
> ...
> 
> Ni un misero THANKS



Me has hecho gracia, y te has ganado un thanks.


----------



## cusbe11 (21 Jul 2017)

Hacía un tiempo que no miraba la cotización de Bitcoin. Sabía que había habido movimientos bruscos, pero me encuentro con que en un mes pasó de casi $3000 a menos de $2000, luego volvió a subir a casi $2900 en 4 días y en el último día está cayendo a casi $2600 ::

Y confirmo lo que ya sabía: las operaciones con criptomonedas son básicamente especulativas, y los movimientos de pump and dump son bestiales. Vamos, lo mismo de siempre.

Sí, ya sé que este comentario no aporta nada, pero es que acabo de ver el gráfico y me ha resultado impactante a la vez que predecible.


----------



## DrJ (21 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El ard Fork es inevitable .
> Joder , hasta el clapham que se apunto al cryptianismo hace dos dias lo tiene super claro . La gente de que va ?
> Activacion del Segwit2x o del BIP91 dara lugar al Hard Fork . punto
> Los nodos y mineros anti-frankeschain rechazaran los bloques mayores de 1 MB a partir de Noviembre y tienen suficiente Hash para que prospere
> ...





jorgitonew dijo:


> donde se pondrían comprar btc classic nada más ocurrir el fork?? porque supongo que exchange aún no lo cotizaría...
> 
> ojo!!! porque esa jugada podría ser el pelotazo del siglo..



A ver si lo pillo.
En este escenario de hard fork se supone que los apuntes anteriores en el blockchain (hasta ese momento común) se replicarán en las dos nuevas cadenas y a partir de ese momento los nuevos movimientos iran o bien a una o a otra de las 2 blockchain . ¿correcto?

¿Que pasara en los exchanges ...? 
¿Se empezara a comerciar con ambas nada mas dividirse?
¿Y el precio , empezar con la ultima cotización del BTC antes de la división y que el mercado decida cuanto vale cada una?

Mucho interrogante, no creo que esto convenga a nadie


----------



## Divad (21 Jul 2017)

DrJ dijo:


> A ver si lo pillo.
> En este escenario de hard fork se supone que los apuntes anteriores en el blockchain (hasta ese momento común) se replicarán en las dos nuevas cadenas y a partir de ese momento los nuevos movimientos iran o bien a una o a otra de las 2 blockchain . ¿correcto?
> 
> ¿Que pasara en los exchanges ...?
> ...



Cuando se cree las dos cadenas habrán hostias por salirse de las dos cadenas. Las exchanges se saturarán mientras que los (bots) venderán en masa dejando a las gacelas avariciosos desplumadas.

Se puede montar una asociación de afectados por el Bitcoin y así os hacéis la foto ::

Van a sacrificar Bitcoin para que ETH salga al escenario junto con LTC,DASH,... Tras 8 años tirando del carro toca jubilarse y disfrutar del 9 con menos tensión ::

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorgitonew (21 Jul 2017)

de donde saca tiempo nf y ch para montarse todas las películas que escriben por aquí??


----------



## jorgitonew (21 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Trabajo con alto , altisimo valor anadido ...
> ( el clapham con 3 horas de curro se monta en tres digitos diarios)
> y que viva la pepa ...( y las propinas )
> 
> Otros ganan 8 $ la hora ( haber estudiado ) ::



vamos, que te dedicas al trading de tulipanes y metales


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Jul 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> vamos, que te dedicas al trading de tulipanes y metales



no, que cobra en rublos.


----------



## Alxemi (22 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> NIET , NIET und NIET ....
> Todo el post anterior es una chapuza de comentario
> Sin ofender ...
> 
> ...



No lo dices directamente pero parece que lo sigues insinuando. Lo siento, por mas que insistas el UASF no es cosa de bitcoin core. Esto no es una cuestión de opinion.



clapham2 dijo:


> Pero el Jihan dijo que si activaban el UASF 148 pues habria HARD FORK
> Al principio no le tomaron en serio porque se penso que no tendria suficientes apoyos pues todo el mundo aceptaba el Segwit .
> Pero Jihan se invento el engendro del Segwit2x que acepta el Segwit pero permite los bloques de mas de 1 MB .



Tienes mucho lio con esto y estás bastante equivocado. Lo del HF de Jihan si UASF tiene éxito es el UAHF\bitcoinABC\bitcoincash y es lo último que ha ocurrido en el transcurso de los acontecimientos.
Lo de todo el mundo aceptaba el segwit no lo entiendo. El segwit nunca ha sido aceptado por la minería pues afecta a su modelo de negocio. Y Jihan no inventó el segwit2x, de hecho, la idea de juntar segwit+un HF despues viene del director técnico de RSK, fueron ellos quienes lo llevaron al new york agreement, aunque luego no firmaron pues no estaban de acuerdo con los plazos. Como dije antes hay que escuchar en este podcast a Diego Gutierrez de RSK.




clapham2 dijo:


> DOS VISIONES DIFERENTES . NO COMPATIBLES
> Luego ...aparecio de la nada el BIP91 , que parece que ha sido el que se ha activado que es compatible con Segwit2x y con UASF 148
> pero ...hay un problema .
> BIP91 = hard fork en Noviembre .



NIET NIET!!!! No entiendes bien este tema, a ver si te lo puedo aclarar, prometeme que vas a ser bueno y a leer con atención:

segwit2x no es NADA, es un papel con cosas escritas que se ha traducido en un fork (hablo de código) de bitcoin core que veremos luego.
BIP91 es un BIP que busca expulsar de la red a los nodos que no señalen BIP141 (el del segwit de toda la vida) pasado un tiempo, etc, etc, que está a punto de ocurrir
BIP148 sabes lo que es
BIP102 propone un fork a bloques de 2MB no se cuantos bloques despues de aprobado segwit, por noviembre. Es una modificacion de un BIP que ya programó jeff garzik (te suena?) hace mucho tiempo y no se aprobó en Core
btc1 es el fork (código) de bitcoin core que intenta honrar el New York Agreement aka segwit2x y lo que hace es coger el código de bitcoin core, y meterle bip91 y bip102

Pero hay mas:

segsignal es un fork de bitcoin core + bip91, solo bip91!!!

¿que están usando los mineros que señalizan bip91? Nadie lo sabe y es imposible saberlo. 

Por lo tanto lo que dices de BIP91 = HF en noviembre es un error de bulto que creo es el que confunde todo tu razonamiento. BIP91 solo es BIP91, nada mas, hay mil maneras de señalizarlo, y hacerlo no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con señalizar BIP102 dentro de meses, son cosas totalmente diferentes. Dudo mucho que estén usando btc1 para señalizar bip91 porque btc1 está bugeado como están demostrando con frecuencia desde core. Lo mas probable es que estén usando segsignal, es lo que haría un minero razonable, correr los mínimos riesgos posibles para conseguir su objetivo. Luego ya veremos si instalamos btc1 cuando funcione perfectamente o que hacemos.

Anda leete estos dos artículos y aprende algo:

Segwit2x: What you need to know about the 2x Hard Fork (aka 2MB non-Segwit Transaction Capacity per

Pathological BIP91/UASF Scenarios

O casi mejor leete todo el blog de ese dev.



clapham2 dijo:


> Asi que al final de la pelicula , el mayordomo es el asesino ...Joder , tres hora de filme para saber lo que todo el mundo intuia .
> Una cosa es la propaganda vomitada en los cryptomedios de masas
> Ops sorry ...que masas ????
> Y otra es lo que se cocina entre bambalinas .
> ...



Ala, ahora te pones a hablar de unlimited como si tuviera algo que ver, chico ya no se que decirte,. y eso de los 15 minutos te lo acabas de inventar like a boss, o a lo mejor lo has leido donde has leido las demás cosas que pones.




clapham2 dijo:


> Si la gente esta optimista alla ellos .
> En Europa estaban optimistas antes de que Hitler invadiera Polonia
> El cryptomundo esta en crisis ....
> Y la unica manera de que el bitcoin se salve es un cambio .



El criptomundo en crisis dice :XX::XX::XX::XX:
Clapham de verdad vigila la retórica que aunque es divertida a veces patinas un pelín de más.





clapham2 dijo:


> 8 anos de fracasos . El " valor " es una cuestion relativa , irrelevante , circunstancial , temporal ...
> El bitcoin como " activo " ha triunfado .
> Porque una cosa que valia centavos hoy vale miles de $
> Pero como sustituto del dinero fiat es un fracaso total y morira el mismo dia que muera el dinero fiat . Porque lo que da valor al cryptotulipan 1
> ...



A opiniones nada que decir,


----------



## p_pin (22 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El ard Fork es inevitable .
> Joder , hasta el clapham que se apunto al cryptianismo hace dos dias lo tiene super claro . La gente de que va ?
> Activacion del Segwit2x o del BIP91 dara lugar al Hard Fork . punto
> Los nodos y mineros anti-frankeschain rechazaran los bloques mayores de 1 MB a partir de Noviembre y tienen suficiente Hash para que prospere
> ...



Por qué alguien te iba a vender "el proyecto bueno" a precio del "malo"?


----------



## Alxemi (22 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El ard Fork es inevitable .
> Joder , hasta el clapham que se apunto al cryptianismo hace dos dias lo tiene super claro . La gente de que va ?



Llevas dos dias en el cryptianismo y ya das lecciones como si fueras un lider de la secta. Algunos llevamos aquí desde que satoshi foreaba y somos mas humildes. 



clapham2 dijo:


> Activacion del Segwit2x o del BIP91 dara lugar al Hard Fork . punto



De punto nada, no te enteras, lo he explicado en el mail anterior, no tiene nada que ver bip91 con el hard fork, vale que todavía no lo has leido, pero dejame disfrutar del placer de corregir al clapham 




clapham2 dijo:


> Los nodos y mineros anti-frankeschain rechazaran los bloques mayores de 1 MB a partir de Noviembre y tienen suficiente Hash para que prospere
> Asi que tendremos dos cadenas y dos coins .



Quien señale BIP102 en noviembre forkeará. Está por ver quien lo hará. Por ahora no se tiene ni idea.



clapham2 dijo:


> Pasara lo mismo que ha pasado con Ethereum . Bitcoin y Bitcoin Clasic
> Si Bitcoin Core y la comunidad de usuarios decide que el autentico bitcoin es el Bitcoin Clasic ( 1 MB ) y una comunidad importante de usuarios piensa lo mismo el BTC de Jihan se desinflara como un globo .



Lo dudo mucho. No habrá Bitcoin Classic. Si ellos hacen fork, ellos cambiarán el nombre y la cadena inalterada mantendrá la marca. No puedes forkear y mangar un nombre en un sistema descentralizado. En ETH si fue posible porque los devs la controlan con mano de hierro, y además ese asunto no tiene nada que ver con este.



clapham2 dijo:


> Porque el dinero pasara del Bitcoin de Jihan ( que vale 2000ypico al Bitcoin Clasic del team de Bitcoin Core que comenzara a valer centavos
> Seria un poco como " Regreso al Futuro " .
> Podras comprar bitcoin ( clasic ) a 95 $ e incluso menos ...
> Habran ventas masivas de BTC 2X para comprar Bitcoin Clasic ....y los Exchanges , reticentes al principio veran $$$$$$$ y se apuntaran al carro
> ...



Estos dias estás con tiempo libre verdad? 



clapham2 dijo:


> Ni un misero THANKS



Chico por algo será...

---------- Post added 22-jul-2017 at 01:20 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Yo creo que Jihan no quiere fork, y Core tampoco.
> 
> Por lo tanto....



Jihan no quiere fork, pero tampoco quiere minar una cadena sin segwit ni sidechains cuando existe otra con esas carácterísticas. Por eso señaliza BIP91.

---------- Post added 22-jul-2017 at 01:22 ----------




jorgitonew dijo:


> donde se pondrían comprar btc classic nada más ocurrir el fork?? porque supongo que exchange aún no lo cotizaría...
> 
> ojo!!! porque esa jugada podría ser el pelotazo del siglo..









---------- Post added 22-jul-2017 at 01:27 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> El HARD FORK es inevitable .
> Es el Algoritmo , estupido . Si se activa el BIP91 se evitara el UASF 148 pero no se podra evitar el Hard Fork en Noviembre .
> Aunque el BIP91 es compatible con BIP141 y BIP148 en Noviembre los nodos y mineros de Bitcoin Core podran rechazar los bloques mayores de 1MB
> y eso = HARD FORK



No lo vuelvo a repetir mas, creo que ya está claro.



clapham2 dijo:


> Por tanto , la posibilidad de que haya ( o no ) HARD FORK es del equipo de Bitcoin Core . Como actuaran ? Pues ya lo han dicho
> Se compra tiempo ( se evita el cisma en Agosto ) pero no convence al team de Bitcoin Core que acepte aumentar el tamo de los bloques .



No entiendes como funciona la red de Bitcoin. Bitcoin core no ordena y manda. Estás dando un sentido a los acontecimientos muy diferente al real.




clapham2 dijo:


> Es como si le pides al judaismo que ( a falta de proteina animal ) permita comer carne de cerdo de manera excepcional .
> Pues no ...el cerdo no es kosher . punto . Y los bloques de + 1MB tampoco
> ETHEREUM se dividio en DOS . Y no ha pasado nada ...



Que no ha pasado nada? Vamos no me jodas. Ni en la peor de sus pesadillas los devs de ethereum imaginaron que ETC iba a sobrevivir y a quedarse la sexta moneda en marketcap para recordarles para siempre lo sinvergüenzas que fueron y robarles valor. Además veremos dentro de 5 años donde está ETH y donde ETC.

---------- Post added 22-jul-2017 at 01:32 ----------




jorgitonew dijo:


> pero como compramos btc classic baratos tras el fork??



Tienes que buscar a alguien que te los venda baratos, no se me ocurre otra manera.

A ver, esto es lo que pasa por hacer caso al clapham. Eso del btc classic es cosa de su imaginación, olvidate de ello.

---------- Post added 22-jul-2017 at 01:34 ----------




cusbe11 dijo:


> Hacía un tiempo que no miraba la cotización de Bitcoin. Sabía que había habido movimientos bruscos, pero me encuentro con que en un mes pasó de casi $3000 a menos de $2000, luego volvió a subir a casi $2900 en 4 días y en el último día está cayendo a casi $2600 ::
> 
> Y confirmo lo que ya sabía: las operaciones con criptomonedas son básicamente especulativas, y los movimientos de pump and dump son bestiales. Vamos, lo mismo de siempre.
> 
> Sí, ya sé que este comentario no aporta nada, pero es que acabo de ver el gráfico y me ha resultado impactante a la vez que predecible.



Si lo ves tan predecible mete pasta y fórrate, que está chupao!

---------- Post added 22-jul-2017 at 01:36 ----------




DrJ dijo:


> A ver si lo pillo.
> En este escenario de hard fork se supone que los apuntes anteriores en el blockchain (hasta ese momento común) se replicarán en las dos nuevas cadenas y a partir de ese momento los nuevos movimientos iran o bien a una o a otra de las 2 blockchain . ¿correcto?
> 
> ¿Que pasara en los exchanges ...?
> ...



Los exchanges listarán lo que les parezca. Si una cadena gana valor y hash es lógico que sea listada antes o después.

Pero olvidate por ahora porque, salvo cosa extraña, el único hardfork (a bitcoinabc ni le contamos) que hay en el horizonte sería en noviembre y nadie sabe con que apoyos.

---------- Post added 22-jul-2017 at 01:38 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> A partir del momento en que 1 block de Segwit2x sea rechazado por los mineros y nodes de Bitcoin Core ( contrarios al incremento de tamano )
> a partir de ese momento tenemos DOS cadenas .
> 
> BITCOIN ------------------- BITCOIN Segwit2x ( BTC )
> ...



Si el clapham se esfuerza estoy seguro de que puede ser un buen acólito cryptiano, pero tendrá que esforzarse y leer un poco más


----------



## Alxemi (22 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Tanta informacion con sabor a propaganda bulgara para no terminar diciendo lo que realmente importa :
> 
> Ha pasado el peligro ? *NO *
> 
> ...



Tanta información con sabor a propaganda búlgara para que el clapham por fin escriba un post sin información incorrecta bien empleada está. Fíjate lo contento que me he puesto que hasta te he dado un THANKS. Pero tu a mi por educarte pacientemente ni un mísero THANKS. 
El clapham debería predicar con el ejemplo y dar THANKS a sus tutores. 


Desde móvil


----------



## Nico (22 Jul 2017)

Brillante Alxemi !! :Aplauso::Aplauso:

Me había hecho un cuadro para acomodar el desmadre pero, en tres líneas lo has explicado de pelos.

Lo que advierto de esta explosión de opciones es que:

1) Nadie ha podido analizar a fondo y claramente sus implicaciones.

2) No hay modo serio de elaborar una hoja de ruta clara.

3) Visto lo visto mucho me temo que vamos a ver un Hard Fork (si no dos) porque, en algunos casos se ha perdido el control de los acontecimientos (los BIPs que entran automáticamente en ejecución).

Y lo más bonito que si hay 500 tíos que más o menos estén al tanto del tema -seriamente- diría que es mucho.

Compré palomitas, me senté en el sillón y veré qué resulta de todo esto porque, pretender seguirlo de cerca y razonadamente -al menos en mi caso que no llevo inversiones- no tiene ni sentido.


----------



## djun (22 Jul 2017)

Diagrama de flujo que describe los escenarios del Bitcoin para los próximos días.








https://media.coindesk.com/uploads/2017/07/Screen-Shot-2017-07-18-at-8.59.38-PM.png


----------



## jorgitonew (22 Jul 2017)

djun dijo:


> Diagrama de flujo que describe los escenarios del Bitcoin para los próximos días.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me da a mi que aquí no tiene ni idea de como son los acontecimientos nadie.... cada diagrama de flujo que te encuentras dice una cosa diferente..... aunque este parece más completo


----------



## comparto-piso (22 Jul 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Porra, ¿Cuando pasaremos los 300$?
> 
> 1- Hoy
> 2- Este finde
> ...



Fue en noviembre del 2013


----------



## p_pin (22 Jul 2017)

3.200 en unas horas


----------



## Gian Gastone (22 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Es irrelevante
> El cryptotulipan 1 no es una moneda . Si lo fuera , en estos 8 anos ya se habria utilizado . Y no , no se usa .
> El cryptotulipan 1 es deposito de valor ( como el oro ) y nadie va moviendo onzas de oro de aqui para alla . Para eso se usa la plata
> De que sirve al cryptotulipan 1 poder hacer 5000 transacciones x segundo si cuanto mas vale menos transacciones se hacen ?
> ...





jorgitonew dijo:


> me da a mi que aquí no tiene ni idea de como son los acontecimientos nadie.... cada diagrama de flujo que te encuentras dice una cosa diferente..... aunque este parece más completo



¿Donde se puede mirar la aceptacion de los mineros en tiempo real?


----------



## jorgitonew (22 Jul 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> ¿Donde se puede mirar la aceptacion de los mineros en tiempo real?



aquí

Coin Dance | Global Bitcoin Political Support & Public Opinion


----------



## p_pin (22 Jul 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> ¿Donde se puede mirar la aceptacion de los mineros en tiempo real?



Coin Dance | Bitcoin Block Details

bip91 aprobado, está en periodo de "tránsito", faltan 129 bloques para ser activado (los mineros que durante este periodo no señalicen los bloques como bip141 serán rechazados al acabar ese periodo: que acaba dentro de 129 bloques, unas 12 horas?

bip141, requiere el 95% de bloques, aun quedan 800 bloques, varios días por delante


----------



## Gian Gastone (22 Jul 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Coin Dance | Bitcoin Block Details
> 
> bip91 aprobado, está en periodo de "tránsito", faltan 129 bloques para ser activado (los mineros que durante este periodo no señalicen los bloques como bip141 serán rechazados al acabar ese periodo: que acaba dentro de 129 bloques, unas 12 horas?
> 
> bip141, requiere el 95% de bloques, aun quedan 800 bloques, varios días por delante



Pero el BIP91, quiere decir HF en Noviembre, Si o Si?, entoces porque sube la cotización?, 

Mi no entender nada.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 Jul 2017)

Redios como pumpea.


----------



## p_pin (22 Jul 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Pero el BIP91, quiere decir HF en Noviembre, Si o Si?, entoces porque sube la cotización?,
> 
> Mi no entender nada.



Según yo lo entiendo bip91 sólo es un periodo de tiempo, cumpliendo los requisitos de aceptación, para que los mineros señalicen bip141 (segwit) que a corto plazo, va a mejorar la escalabilidad de btc. El tamaño del bloque actual 1 mega, se queda pequeño, entonces, hay dos posibles situaciones cuando algo se queda pequeño... hacerlo más grande, x2, o hacer que la información que contiene sea más "simple". Según yo entendí, con el sw, los bloques no contendrán una información que no sea útil, por tanto el bloque se hace "más eficiente" aunque siga siendo de 1mb. Es una solución inmediata en el corto plazo.

Para el futuro... pues yo soy de la opinión que para solucionar problemas del futuro primero hay que arreglar los del presente. Noviembre? primero el presente

Quizá algún forero experto pueda matizar-criticar lo que he dicho, pero eso es lo que yo he entendido viendo algunos videos y textos


----------



## Portador del Caos (22 Jul 2017)

Yo no sé si soy un temerario o que, pero a mi que haya o no haya HF me la suda bastante. Sí, entiendo que mis satoshis pegaran un bajón de la hostia, pero si esto ocurre, tendré el doble de ellos. (unos en BTC A y otros en BTC B)

Por ejemplo, en el momento del HF, una de las versiones de BTC bajará de 2800€ a 1200€ y la otra de 2800€ a 200€. (Por decir unos numeros). Y durante X semanas la volatilidad será descomunal, pero tarde o temprano, el BTC ganador volverá a niveles parecidos a los actuales y el BTC perdedor incluso puede ser util (Algo asi como un ETH Classic ), aunque siempre uno puede venderlos y sacar algo de profit.

Os recuerdo que hace hoy, justamente dos años, el BTC estaba a 275$. Y hace tan solo un año esta por los 645$. No perdáis el marco temporal.


----------



## Kuesko (22 Jul 2017)

*Es increíble que alguien pueda "invertir" en una chorrada de este calibre. Las monedas digitales son HUMO, su valor es cero, su precio el que quieran ponerle en los exchanges... 

Esperemos que los que aquí alaban esta patraña no empiecen a pedir responsabilidades subsidiarias al gobierno español, como tanto gusta a otros y otras.

Con todo este tipo de estafas piramidales, al final se llega a la conclusión que esto es como el que va a pescar a un lugar donde hay poca pesca... Echas el anzuelo, esperas pacientemente y zas, al final siempre hay algún pez despistado que pica...

Somos muchos millones en este mundo, pero con que sólo haya un 0,05% (1 entre cada 2.000 personas) de candidatos a morder el anzuelo, para estos listos estafadores que lo saben, ya es más que suficiente. Así es que, mientras haya bobos, pues seguirá habiendo HIJOS DE PUTA engaña-bobos. 

Y no es que haya que ser muy inteligente o tener muchos conocimientos de algo, no, lo único, saber que los bo-bos, están ahí y estar dispuestos a ir a pescarlos.*


----------



## Aro (22 Jul 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Que no ha pasado nada? Vamos no me jodas. Ni en la peor de sus pesadillas los devs de ethereum imaginaron que ETC iba a sobrevivir y a quedarse la sexta moneda en marketcap para recordarles para siempre lo sinvergüenzas que fueron y robarles valor. Además veremos dentro de 5 años donde está ETH y donde ETC.





¿Algún Link o audio/video en español para que un novato llegado después del fork sepa lo que sucedió? Parece importante.

Gracias por toda la información buena que nos das.


----------



## Kuesko (22 Jul 2017)

Aro dijo:


> ¿Algún Link o audio/video en español para que un novato llegado después del fork sepa lo que sucedió? Parece importante.
> 
> Gracias por toda la información buena que nos das.



*De nada, es un placer poner a la gente sobreaviso sobre esta estafa piramidal evidente.
*
*Bitcoin, la gran estafa monetaria*

La autoridad bancaria europea ha alertado de los riesgos de estas inversiones para los consumidores, ya que no están respaldados por las autoridades, su precio tiene una elevada volatilidad y su valor dependerá de que en el futuro haya otros usuarios dispuestos a comprarlos o a admitirlos como medio de pago.

Los riesgos de esta moneda ya se han comprobado, según Funcas, ya que en febrero de 2014 unos piratas informáticos robaron el 6% de la circulación de bitcoins, un total de 750.000.

Desde Funcas advierten que pretende ser un medio de pago sin que pueda ser controlado por gobiernos, bancos centrales o entidades financieras. Esto provoca que nada ni nadie garantice que los fondos depositados se puedan recuperar. 

Javier Alonso, director general de Operaciones, Mercados y Sistemas de pago del Banco de España, ha detallado en el programa el método de emisión de bitcoins. Este se rige por un proceso llamado minería, que consiste en resolver un problema matemático que se plantea para cada operación. Los más rápidos en resolverlo, gracias a ordenadores muy potentes, reciben como recompensa nuevos bitcoins que se crean en ese momento. La moneda también se puede comprar en las plataformas virtuales en la red que actúan a modo de casas de cambio.

El peso de esta moneda es todavía muy pequeño. Por ejemplo en el mundo las operaciones con bitcoin solo son testimoniales* y principalmente están relacionadas con la especulación.*

Bitcoin, ¿la gran estafa monetaria? - RTVE.es


----------



## mamendurrio (22 Jul 2017)

reposteo:







y

Countdown to SegWit: These Are the Dates to Keep an Eye On

y

A Bitcoin Beginners Guide to surviving bit-148-uasf


----------



## BlueArrow (22 Jul 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *Es increíble que alguien pueda "invertir" en una chorrada de este calibre. Las monedas digitales son HUMO, su valor es cero, su precio el que quieran ponerle en los exchanges...
> 
> Esperemos que los que aquí alaban esta patraña no empiecen a pedir responsabilidades subsidiarias al gobierno español, como tanto gusta a otros y otras.
> 
> ...



Eres una rata indeseable, pero estoy contento, porque el mejor castigo para ti es el que tú mismo te estás dando: Al no comprar Bitcoin te vas a condenar a no ver como tu dinero se multiplica.

Osea que sigue perdiendo el tiempo, sigue poniendo a caldo a Bitcoin, sigue diciendo gilipolleces e intoxicando, que nosotros nos reiremos y nos regocijaremos viendo como no ganas ni un duro por culpa de tu supina estupidez.


----------



## jorgitonew (22 Jul 2017)

es fácil convertir de usdt a fiat??
_----------

perdón, no era aquí


----------



## Kuesko (22 Jul 2017)

*ESQUEMAS PIRAMIDALES, PHISHING Y MINERÍA, LAS AMENAZAS.

Las estafas clásicas se adaptan al bitcoin

Los fraudes relacionados con estas criptomonedas sacan provecho del desconocimiento*








A la par del carácter piramidal, destacan —como en otras estafas similares como La Flor de la Abundancia— las promesas de dinero rápido y fácil.

“Ésa es la regla general: si alguien le dice que va a invertir en un activo con un rendimiento garantizado y es mayor a 5%, es una estafa. Ningún activo, digital ni real, tiene un rendimiento garantizado, a menos que sea un bono del tesoro, e incluso así tampoco está garantizado, ya que un gobierno puede entrar en default”, refirió por su parte Eduardo Jr Arenas, product manager de Bitso.

Por ello, si una persona le pide dinero para comprar bitcoins con la promesa de rendimientos enormes en poco tiempo, mejor absténgase de entrar al esquema, aun cuando el reclutador sea un amigo o familiar, dado que los primeros partícipes de los esquemas piramidales son quienes usualmente obtienen una ganancia sólo como gancho.

A la par de los fraudes piramidales está el phishing, una práctica que consiste en el engaño del usuario para el robo de datos sensibles como los bancarios, del cual los bitcoins y otras criptomonedas no se salvan.

Las estafas clásicas se adaptan al bitcoin | El Economista


----------



## gurrumino (22 Jul 2017)




----------



## ninfireblade (22 Jul 2017)

Nico dijo:


> 3) Visto lo visto mucho me temo que vamos a ver un Hard Fork (si no dos) porque, en algunos casos se ha perdido el control de los acontecimientos (los BIPs que entran automáticamente en ejecución).




Si esa es tu previsión entonces quiere decir que no tenemos hard fork ni de coña. De lo contrario sería tu primer acierto en años.

---------- Post added 22-jul-2017 at 19:08 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A ti te parece caro $3000 por un Bitcoin, al mercado no. Tu opinión no importa (ni la mia), solo importa la opinión del mercado.

¿ Por qué te parece caro $3000 ? Porque piensas el tiempo que necesitas para ganar esa cantidad y te parece mucho, piensas todo lo que puedes comprar por $3000 y también te parece mucho.

En cambio si te digo que hay otra moneda que se llama satoshi y que "solo" cuesta $0.00003 seguro que te parece hasta barato.


----------



## Aro (22 Jul 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> Hay que gastar un nivel muy alto de retraso mental para afirmar que un BTC a 3000$ es caro, sin contar con el total de BTC's que existen, van a existir, y el valor de todos ellos.
> 
> ...



O las nuevas ICO con cien mil millones de tokens ::


----------



## p_pin (22 Jul 2017)

Parece que los mineros no quieren _quedarse fuera._ 

En este momento, los últimos 144 bloques son 100% señalizados con bip141
Aunque hay que esperar pues esta parte del proceso necesita el 95% de los últimos 2016 bloques


----------



## vpsn (23 Jul 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> Hay que gastar un nivel muy alto de retraso mental para afirmar que un BTC a 3000$ es caro, sin contar con el total de BTC's que existen, van a existir, y el valor de todos ellos.
> 
> ...




ademas habla de la dificultat de manejarse con bitcoins, cuando es tremendamente sencillo... Vamos, no es mas dificil que manejarse con fiat tradicional.


----------



## Registrador (23 Jul 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Eres una rata indeseable, pero estoy contento, porque el mejor castigo para ti es el que tú mismo te estás dando: Al no comprar Bitcoin te vas a condenar a no ver como tu dinero se multiplica.
> 
> Osea que sigue perdiendo el tiempo, sigue poniendo a caldo a Bitcoin, sigue diciendo gilipolleces e intoxicando, que nosotros nos reiremos y nos regocijaremos viendo como no ganas ni un duro por culpa de tu supina estupidez.



Por favor no quoteis al imbecil de Kuesko, si no el ignore no sirve.


----------



## Cui Bono (23 Jul 2017)

Bueno, parece que con los mineros todo va como se planeó


----------



## Kuesko (23 Jul 2017)

*Uyyyyyyy, la que se está montando...*

*CADA VEZ HAY MENOS TIENDAS DONDE PAGAR CON BITCOIN*

El Bitcoin es un valor virtual e inseguro cuya cotización no para de subir por medio de una volatilidad especulativa, pese a quien lo compara con los lingotes de oro, pero, ¿realmente podemos comprar en muchos lugares con ellos? 

Pues bien, un informe publicado por Bloomberg apunta a que los comercios que aceptan esta moneda como medio de pago son cada vez menos. De hecho, según estas informaciones, en 2016 eran cinco vendedores de entre las 500 tiendas más importantes de la red los que aceptaban los Bitcoin como forma de pago. Ahora esa cifra se ha reducido a tres, por lo que la tendencia es a la baja e incluso a la extinción del Bitcoin como moneda para pagar en la red.

*El ranking de las 500 primeras tiendas en la red lo lideran Amazon, Apple y Wallmart. En estas tiendas no se permite el pago con esta moneda, y es precisamente en las compras de poco montante, que son las que se realizan en muchos casos en la red, las que llevan al desuso de eta moneda.*

Cada vez hay menos tiendas donde pagar con Bitcoin | Lifestyle | Cinco Días


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Jul 2017)

Hace solo unos meses alguno por aqui decia que un bitcoin a $1000 estaba carisimo, que "debia" de valer como mucho 200.

Veo que ahora ya dicen que el valor deberia ser de $1000

Todo correcto, sigan circulando. Dentro de unos meses cuando esté a $5000 algun iluminado vendrá por aqui a decirnos que el precio deberia ser de $3000


----------



## Tin Rope (23 Jul 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Hace solo unos meses alguno por aqui decia que un bitcoin a $1000 estaba carisimo, que "debia" de valer como mucho 200.
> 
> Veo que ahora ya dicen que el valor deberia ser de $1000
> 
> Todo correcto, sigan circulando. Dentro de unos meses cuando esté a $5000 algun iluminado vendrá por aqui a decirnos que el precio deberia ser de $3000



Si alguien hace arqueología foril es de traca.
Hay mensajes de esos cuando estaba a 30 dólares y argumentaban que si 5$ y creo que hasta antes.

Alguno se habrá suicidado ya. Por eso van renovándose, con bitcoin funciona así, lo ves y te enamoras de él y te beneficias de su adopción y te sales de la violencia y tiranía estatal o lo odias cada vez más mientras la miseria y la envidia te carcome.

Cada cual con su Sino.


----------



## p_pin (23 Jul 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Hace solo unos meses alguno por aqui decia que un bitcoin a $1000 estaba carisimo, que "debia" de valer como mucho 200.
> 
> Veo que ahora ya dicen que el valor deberia ser de $1000
> 
> Todo correcto, sigan circulando. Dentro de unos meses cuando esté a $5000 algun iluminado vendrá por aqui a decirnos que el precio deberia ser de $3000



Es como perseguir un tren que se mueve, y al que siempre llega tarde


----------



## Skull & Bones (23 Jul 2017)

yo lo que veo es que hay algunas personas en bitfinex especulando/manipulando el precio a la baja.

cuando sube a 2800/2900$ lo tiran abajo vendiendo miles de bitcoins, y luego recompran 100/200$ mas abajo y vuelta a empezar.

os pongo una foto, mirar el volumen...







velas rojas, volumen de ventas en bitcoins-512-1100-250-600---------------1373


----------



## paketazo (23 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Es cierto ... 2/3 del capital que entro es especulativo y se ira ...y el bitcoin volvera a la normalidad que es 1/3 ( o tal vez menos ) del valor maximo alcanzado su maximo pico .
> La ultima burbuja : Subio a 1200 y cayo a 600 ...y luego estuvo en 200 $
> Para que comprar a 3000 si como minimo caera a 1000
> Luego , dentro de unos anos puede que suba a 10 mil , pero antes tendra que caer a 1/3 de su valor . HOY esta caro .



*Clapham* para analizar si algo esta caro o barato respeto a su precio futuro, has de meter datos en la ecuación.

Aquí los datos a introducir son bastante claros..vamos, no hay nada nuevo bajo el sol.

Oferta limitada, demanda creciente, adopción tecnología creciente, conocimiento de la masa creciente, publicidad creciente, usabilidad creciente, numero de clones creciente, población mundial incrementandose, dinero fiat inflacionando hacia el infinito, divisas de 2º categoría arruinando a sus holders...

Es que lo mires por dónde lo mires, todo indica que esto va a subir a largo plazo y mucho...y no solo BTC, si no toda coin que ofrezca buena tecnología y respaldo de uso por la masa.

¿caro?

Mira lo que constaba en fiat hace 50 años un solar en Londres y mira lo que puede llegar a valer hoy...oferta de suelo limitada...demanda creciente...población creciente...usablidad creciente...

No pienses en $,piensa en BTC. Yo podría dar un precio basándome en sectores con alguna similitud, pero la barbaridad que me sale me da hasta verguenza de escribirla. Mira el número de acciones que tiene Google, y mira su precio...o más sencillo...mira su market cap.

Un saludo


----------



## Alxemi (23 Jul 2017)

Atentos a los futuros de BCC (el HF del 1 de agosto) tradeandose a 0,2BTC.

BCC/BTC

Estos tipos de mercados no hay que tomárselos muy en serio, pero tampoco me parece imposible que en el mercado haya sitio para un BTC sin segwit, estén preparados.


----------



## Trumpy (24 Jul 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *Uyyyyyyy, la que se está montando...*
> 
> *CADA VEZ HAY MENOS TIENDAS DONDE PAGAR CON BITCOIN*
> 
> ...



Más claro agua. 

Si empresas de lo más punteras como ebay, Amazon, Apple o Wallmart no aceptan bitcoins es porque no tienen valor ni garantía alguna.

Vaya mierda, el btc no sirve para nada.


----------



## vpsn (24 Jul 2017)

Trumpy dijo:


> Más claro agua.
> 
> Si empresas de lo más punteras como ebay, Amazon, Apple o Wallmart no aceptan bitcoins es porque no tienen valor ni garantía alguna.
> 
> Vaya mierda, el btc no sirve para nada.



Apple y amazon aceptaran satoshis. No tendra sentido vender un libro a 0.000032 btc, siempre quedara mas bien 3.2 satoshis.

En Japón ya hay cadenas que aceptan bitcoins. Tambien paginas como playasia.

Aunque por lo que veo eso no deberia preocuparte, salta a la vista que en un futuro no tendras bitcoins, y quiza tampoco euros.


----------



## jorgitonew (24 Jul 2017)

la noticia es de hace 5 días

Coinbase Adds 100k Users in 3 Days, IRS Loses Ground

Coinbase Adds 100k Users in 3 Days, IRS Loses Ground


----------



## Claudius (24 Jul 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> la noticia es de hace 5 días
> 
> Coinbase Adds 100k Users in 3 Days, IRS Loses Ground
> 
> Coinbase Adds 100k Users in 3 Days, IRS Loses Ground



La cuestión sería saber, que 2 token, han sido los más comprado en par fiat.
ienso:


----------



## Claudius (24 Jul 2017)

Más madera. Ataque kamikaze. ienso:

*This fork is based on the idea of UAHF*
Regarding "Bitcoin Cash", ViaBTC and Bitcoin ABC - blog.bitmain.com


----------



## Divad (24 Jul 2017)

Dormiréis mejor si dejáis de leer hasta el 1 de agosto y después venís a celebrarlo o cagaros en la madre que parió a los "listos" ::


----------



## Edu.R (24 Jul 2017)

Yo creo que en los próximos dias no vamos a ver nada en cuanto a cotización. Se quedará ahi en torno a 2750$ y luego, cuando pase el fin de semana, ya es cuando puede marcarse un ATH o bajar duro.


----------



## Digamelon (24 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Dormiréis mejor si dejáis de leer hasta el 1 de agosto y después venís a celebrarlo o cagaros en la madre que parió a los "listos" ::



Cuanta razón.


----------



## juli (25 Jul 2017)

Un UP al Gigalío bitcoñero, que no suena a dilema de segunda péich.


----------



## racional (25 Jul 2017)

Bitcoin no esta pensado para comprar en tiendas, ni es practico, ni necesario, es como el oro, no es para compras, es para atesorar valor.


----------



## dunlop (25 Jul 2017)

BTC-E
Our engineers are still looking into the issue in data center. We hope to get back online soon. Will continue to keep you updated #btce

Unplanned maintenance in data center, possible problems with access to btc-e #btce


----------



## sirpask (25 Jul 2017)

dunlop dijo:


> BTC-E
> Our engineers are still looking into the issue in data center. We hope to get back online soon. Will continue to keep you updated #btce
> 
> Unplanned maintenance in data center, possible problems with access to btc-e #btce



https://btc-e.com/ !!down.!!

Aun mueve casi el 3% del mercado?


----------



## dunlop (25 Jul 2017)

Coinbase: BTC Buys/Sells/Withdrawals will be Temporarily Disabled on July 31. Due to a potential fork of the bitcoin blockchain, all BTC buys/sells and withdrawals will be temporarily disabled beginning on July 31. : CryptoCurrency


----------



## luckymixes (25 Jul 2017)

Vamos, que el clapham piensa que si el bitcoin se divide en 2 monedas, cada una de ellas con un market cap de mas de 20 billones de valor (traduciendo a fiat, que sé que le molesta), es porque la "burbuja del criptotulipán" ha estallado.

OK


----------



## ninfireblade (25 Jul 2017)

Cuando todo el mundo dice que es una burbuja... es que no es una burbuja.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (25 Jul 2017)

El otro día tocó los 3.000 pipazos y nadie dijo nada???
Madre de Dios como pumpea esto.


----------



## luckymixes (25 Jul 2017)

El clapham es un poco incoherente.
Lo mismo dice que el bitcoin es un criptotulipán especulativo de valor cero que está a punto de estallar, como vaticina que de aquí a un año valdrá 7000$.
El clapham sólo quiere crear polémica, que es lo que le gusta.
El clapham es ruido.


----------



## ninfireblade (25 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo lo que sé es que cuando estaba a $1000 había gente que decía que llegaría a $2000 pero antes haría una bajada a $500 así que mejor se esperaban para comprar.

Aun están esperando (o compraron a $1500)...


----------



## jorge (26 Jul 2017)

Sólo por registraros en la página de la nueva ICO CoinStarter, os dan 75 Tokens gratis. Os dejo mi link de referido, por si os registrais. Gracias.

CoinStarter - Kickstart your ICO


----------



## Xpiro (26 Jul 2017)

BTC-e lleva desde ayer al mediodía caído! 

_We are still continue to perform our unscheduled ongoing maintenance. Will keep you updated. Sorry for the inconvenience. #btce_

y se comenta que les han jaqueado 3200 BTCs :ouch:


Twitter

Btc-e are down due to 'unplanned maintenance' in their data centre. : BitcoinMarkets

Unscheduled Data Center Outage Keeps BTC-E Exchange Offline


----------



## Jdnec_wow (26 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> 700 $ , ni un misero $ mas ...


----------



## estrujillo (26 Jul 2017)

Xpiro dijo:


> BTC-e lleva desde ayer al mediodía caído!
> 
> _We are still continue to perform our unscheduled ongoing maintenance. Will keep you updated. Sorry for the inconvenience. #btce_
> 
> ...



Que fuerte. Era la unica de las antiguas no hackeada. Ya no queda ninguna.


----------



## p_pin (26 Jul 2017)

Según veo, ANTpool en el último día ha perdido la primera plaza en minado de bloques
Coin Dance | Latest Bitcoin Blocks by Mining Pool (today) Summary

En los últimos 7 días tenía un 23.4% y en "today" tiene 18,75

ViaBTC en los últimos 7 días tenía un 4,7% y en "today" tiene 1,39%

Qué puede pasar? han perdido potencia de minado? tendrá relación con las intenciones del hf?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Jul 2017)

estrujillo dijo:


> Que fuerte. Era la unica de las antiguas no hackeada. Ya no queda ninguna.



Por eso insistía yo tanto en usar Bitsquare, es el único exchange seguro y anónimo.


----------



## paketazo (26 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Vamos a tener meses y meses de lateralidad descendiente con subidas y bajadas pero vamos a tener un BEAR MARKET laaaaaaaaaargo
> DOS ANOS hasta que toque suelo , se consolide y se forme la proxima burbuja que puede llegar a 7000 $ .



Maestro, le recuerdo por ejemplo, que la simetría inversa de los ciclos económicos es muy compleja.

Por ponerle un ejemplo, llevamos desde el 2009 en mercado alcista en renta variable USA...

¿quiere decir esto que es posible que vivamos una década de bajadas?

Es posible, sin embargo también podría suceder como en el anterior tramo alcista 2003-2007, se corrigió en un solo año para luego retomar las ubidas.

El anterior, de 20 años se corrigió en 3.

Le contaré un secreto que nadie sabe...las subidas son lentas, y las bajadas muy rápidas...cuando invierta en valores o similares, imagine que va montado en bicicleta...las cuestas son largas y hacen sudar, pero las bajadas duran muy poco en relación a las subidas.

BTC es posible que baje, pero analice la última bajada de hace unos días...de 3000 a 1900 en unas semanas de nada...esto en un índice bursátil equivaldría a un año de corrección, pero aquí todo va muy deprisa.

Cuidado con esas conclusiones.

Suerte.


----------



## dunlop (26 Jul 2017)

Xpiro dijo:


> BTC-e lleva desde ayer al mediodía caído!
> 
> _We are still continue to perform our unscheduled ongoing maintenance. Will keep you updated. Sorry for the inconvenience. #btce_
> 
> ...



Comentan que no son 3200 BTC sinó 66000 BTC, una cifra bastanta curiosa, recuerdo cuando en su momento el FBI cerró Silk Road al poco rato se comenzó a detectar transferéncias de 324 BTC, que convirtiendo ese 324 nos salen las siglas FBI

324 = FBI

Por eso esa cantidad de 66000 BTC me parece poco "casual"

Twitter- Sorry, my mistake. It's about *66,000* BTC.


----------



## sirpask (26 Jul 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Según veo, ANTpool en el último día ha perdido la primera plaza en minado de bloques
> Coin Dance | Latest Bitcoin Blocks by Mining Pool (today) Summary
> 
> En los últimos 7 días tenía un 23.4% y en "today" tiene 18,75
> ...



Hablo desde la ignorancia... ¿No tendra nada que ver el Assic Boost?


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Jul 2017)

El caplam este aun no se debió de enterar de lo que pasó en 2013 con mtgox...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Jul 2017)

Cayó Silk Road y ahora ha caído Alphabay, a ver si la gente aprende y se da cuenta de que el futuro del software radica en estar descentralizado y P2P, como Openbazaar.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (26 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> De todo puede pasar , incluso hasta que no pase nada , pero si ladra y mueve la cola ...es un perro y no le des mas vueltas
> El cryptotulipan 1 es una cosa anacronica , exotica , que fascina a la gente brillante ( clapham incluido of course )
> Pero ...al igual que cualquier tecnologia puntera necesita tiempo para que sea adoptada por las masas .
> Aunque tambien puede ser superada por una tecnologia mejor .
> ...



Bueno clapham al menos te unirás al bando de los bitcoinistas tarde o temprano, cuando estés dentro defenderás a capa y espada su cotización, ¿no? ::

Yo estuve donde estás tú ahora en el 2013, haciendo oposición, de ahí que el remonstruo aún me tenga manía. 
A la gente no le gusta que le digan que van a perder dinero con sus inversiones, nadie le gusta oir lo que no quiere oir. :rolleye:

Sí coincido con clapham de que esto se va para abajo, si no rebota desde la zona de los 1900-1950 hacia arriba y recuperar los 2500, mucho me temo que nos vamos a los 1200€ aproximadamente.

Yo que tu compraba en los 1200€.


----------



## Portador del Caos (26 Jul 2017)

Noticia de btc-e: http://www.financemagnates.com/cryptocurrency/news/russian-arrested-allegedly-operating-4-billion-bitcoin-crime-website/


----------



## sirpask (26 Jul 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> Noticia de btc-e: Russian Arrested for Allegedly Operating $4 Billion Bitcoin Crime Website | Finance Magnates




Por ahora parece que son todo rumores, pero si, tiene pinta que al ruso lo pillaron en grecia de vacaciones....

A no ser que Rusia se meta por el medio (que lo dudo), a este le caen otros 40 años. Como al de SilkRoad.


----------



## Pablo Villa (26 Jul 2017)

WizSec: Breaking open the MtGox case, part 1


".....Vinnik es nuestro principal sospechoso por su participación en el Robo de MtGox ...."


De novela!!:ouch:


----------



## remonster (26 Jul 2017)

A alguien le ha.pillado dentro de btc-e? 

La caida de btce era noticia anunciads desde hace tiempo. Tofo.el.mundo sabia que era el exchsnge donde se lavaban los.btc robados, por eso eran mas baratos. Pero lo realemente interesante es que parece ser que los btc.robafos dd mrgox passron por btce....diversion para rato...


----------



## Kuesko (26 Jul 2017)

*¿Es fiable? Su cotización se establece por la oferta y la demanda en el mercado, lo que genera una gran volatilidad. Nadie garantiza nada, todo puede irse al garete de un día para otro, claro que el sistema convencional tampoco es absolutamente fiable, pero aún hay clases, la verdad. Por otra parte, puede convertirse en un eficaz refugio de dinero negro o facilitar sistemas piramidales tipo Ponzi y la evasión fiscal. 

Además, si los usuarios dejasen de utilizarla, el valor tendería a cero, por no hablar de su carácter deflacionario, ya que cuanto más se use o más usuarios la utilicen, más baja será la creación de bitcoins. Es decir, mal negocio para el conjunto de la economía. Pocas ventajas, muchos inconvenientes. Está de moda ir a la contra, pero no siempre es lo acertado. *


----------



## Nico (26 Jul 2017)

Muy buena la nota que indica *Pablo Villa* más arriba:

WizSec: Breaking open the MtGox case, part 1

Les sugiero que vean la infografía dinámica que presentan con los flujos de bitcoins de las diferentes estafas y robos y a dónde iban a dar.

El tema sin duda es interesantísimo -y apasionante-, no sólo por su HISTORIA sino por su FUTURO.

En BTC-e operaba lo más oscuro del sistema dentro de lo organizado (hay otras oscuridades más abajo pero son de menor tamaño). Esto es, gran parte de los cambios vinculados al dark market y los hackeos se "blanqueaba" en BTC-e.

Parte de ese dinero ha quedado ahora "congelado" en las cuentas de BTC-e y debemos preguntarnos:

1) Los empleados de BTC-e "tomarán las cajas" y huirán dejando a mafiosos y hackers sin sus bitcoins ?

2) O Vinnik controla las llaves de la "cold wallets" y nadie más tiene acceso a ellas ?

En este caso (2):

- Vinnik entregará las claves al FBI a cambio de alguna reducción de su pena ?
- O esas claves no serán entregadas y los BTC quedarán "perdidos" a fines prácticos ?

Cualquiera de estas opciones tiene ENORMES repercusiones a MUCHOS niveles porque, estamos a punto de sufrir un Hard Fork (quizás) y ello implica a su vez, graves problemas adicionales.

Por otro lado, al "salirse del mercado" los BTC de BTC-e (al menos por unos días y siempre que los empleados no tengan las claves para llevárselos en su huida) esto genera una ESCASEZ que, paradójicamente, puede llevar el precio hacia arriba.

Lo que va a ocurrir en el mercado en los próximos días es para atender con interés.

===

La otra gran pregunta para hacerse es, si que este bombazo ocurra ahora -a días de los soft y hard forks- es mera casualidad o, se ha escogido la fecha cuidadosamente para generar una implosión de cuidado.

===

Aplaudo los cojones de los que tienen que tomar decisiones serias en estos momentos -y no hablo de los que tienen 3 bitcoins, hablo de los que tienen 10.000-


----------



## Trumpy (26 Jul 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *¿Es fiable? Su cotización se establece por la oferta y la demanda en el mercado, lo que genera una gran volatilidad. Nadie garantiza nada, todo puede irse al garete de un día para otro, claro que el sistema convencional tampoco es absolutamente fiable, pero aún hay clases, la verdad. Por otra parte, puede convertirse en un eficaz refugio de dinero negro o facilitar sistemas piramidales tipo Ponzi y la evasión fiscal.
> 
> Además, si los usuarios dejasen de utilizarla, el valor tendería a cero, por no hablar de su carácter deflacionario, ya que cuanto más se use o más usuarios la utilicen, más baja será la creación de bitcoins. Es decir, mal negocio para el conjunto de la economía. Pocas ventajas, muchos inconvenientes. Está de moda ir a la contra, pero no siempre es lo acertado. *



Un eljemplo claro de lo que puede pasar.

https://criptonoticias.com/sucesos/...ultimillonario-mtgox-arrestado/#axzz4nyAHTQLv

Un sujeto de nacionalidad rusa fue arrestado en Grecia el día de ayer por ser presuntamente el autor intelectual de una operación de lavado de dinero de cerca de $4 billones de dólares a través de bitcoins, arresto que procede tras estar solicitado por las autoridades de Estados Unidos.

La empresa WizSecurity, una de las investigadoras del caso MtGox, anunció el día de hoy que el sospechoso se trata del encargado de lavar fondos del robo a esa casa de cambio, de nombre Alexander Vinnik (38) y que, además, el mismo está relacionado de alguna manera a la importante casa de cambio BTC-e, pues algunas de las monedas que se pretendían lavar fueron directo a las carteras propias de esa compañía, como fue también secundado por el antiguo dueño de MtGox, Mark Karpeles. En total, cerca de 300,000 bitcoins se almacenaron en las carteras propias de la casa de cambio BTC-e y en otras direcciones blockchain relacionadas.


----------



## Nico (26 Jul 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Por otro lado, al "salirse del mercado" los BTC de BTC-e (al menos por unos días y siempre que los empleados no tengan las claves para llevárselos en su huida) *esto genera una ESCASEZ que, paradójicamente, puede llevar el precio hacia arriba*.
> 
> Lo que va a ocurrir en el mercado en los próximos días es para atender con interés.



Una aclaración de lo que decía más arriba.

Ante un hecho como del BTC-e lo que cabría esperar en cualquier mercado "lógico" es *una huida *de los tipos más nerviosos o los que tienen más para perder.

Esto importaría *VENTA y BAJA DE PRECIO*.

Sin embargo -y de allí la paradoja- si TODA LA CAJA de BTC-e está "congelada", lo que hay en el mercado es una "sequía" de BTCs y podría ocurrir lo contrario AUN cuando muchos estuvieran "huyendo".

La porción de BTC que se mueven en el trading no es muy alta en relación al total de las fichas. Quizás sean *300.000 o 500.000 bitcoins* los que se "mueven" mientras todo el resto está en "cold wallets".

Las cifras de lo que podría estar en las cuentas de BTC-e aún no están muy claras pero se hablaba de hasta 66.000 btc.

Eso es -dependiendo la cifra que tomen sobre el volumen total- entre el 12% al 20% de lo que se mueve efectivamente en el mercado (que ahora estaría "desaparecido").

Misteriosamente o no, el sitio desde el que seguía la cadena de bloques se "frenó" en el bloque 476808 el 21 de Julio y, desde ahí, no ha seguido los registros, lo que me impide ver si se observan cosas "sospechosas" en los bloques más recientes.

http://btc.blockr.io/block/list/


----------



## Pirro (26 Jul 2017)

¿Realmente hay pruebas de que Btce ha sido hackeado? Cuando tienes recursos y sabes lo que estás haciendo es infinitamente más fácil simular un hackeo que sufrirlo.


----------



## p_pin (27 Jul 2017)

BCC (futuros) cotiza en un mercado cerrado y de dudosa fiabilidad. Lo más probable es que su precio sea menor de lo que dicen los "futuros"

Si yo tuviera millones invertidos en makinas de minado, no perdería el tiempo en despilfarrar la inversión en una shitcoin


----------



## Aro (27 Jul 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Por eso insistía yo tanto en usar Bitsquare, es el único exchange seguro y anónimo.



Mejor que uphold?
Qué opináis de Coindesk?


----------



## Nico (27 Jul 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> ¿Realmente hay pruebas de que Btce ha sido hackeado? Cuando tienes recursos y sabes lo que estás haciendo es infinitamente más fácil simular un hackeo que sufrirlo.



No creo que haya sido hackeado. Más bien EL propietario o UNO de sus propietarios ha sido apresado en Grecia.

Asumo que el cese de operaciones debe tener eso como origen porque:

1) Están cambiando wallets y claves (para evitar que el FBI le saque los bitcoins).

2) No tienen las claves y no pueden sacar los bitcoins de las cold wallets.

3) O bien, al apresarlo a Vinnik, el resto ha tomado los bitcoins y ha pasado a la clandestinidad :rolleye:

Creo que más bien pasa por ahí la cosa.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ... Blao, blao, buaaahh, buahhh
> 
> Asi que es probable que vuelva a subir hasta los 2500-2600 $ para volver a caer lentamente pero sin pausa hasta los 700 $ ...
> Que sera el precio al que el clapham comprara , tal vez ..800 $
> ...



Jo jo jo jo
Juer, brasas2, no tenías que haber vendido, te ha afectado a la psique.


----------



## Xpiro (27 Jul 2017)

BTC-e línea del tiempo últimos acontecimientos:

The Big News Behind the BTC-e Arrest and Mt Gox Connection - CoinDesk


----------



## p_pin (27 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Puedes argumentarlo o te lo dijo San Pancracio en una de tus visiones ?
> Al clapham le horroriza leer comentarios del tipo :
> es malo porque no puede ser asi ya esta . O del tipo es imposible que suceda porque no puede ser y ya esta . O es un mercado cerrado
> y de dudosa fiabilidad . Pruebas . Por que es un mercado cerrado ?
> ...



jo jo jo

Así que eres tú el que pide a los demás "pruebas"?... cuando no haces más que elucubraciones en post llenos de palabrería :XX:
Para empezar si te aplicaras a ti mismo el criterio que pides a los demás tu post sobraba

Yo aun ni siquiera tengo claro que de verdad vaya a haber un HF

Y por qué digo que es un mercado cerrado? manipulable?
Por qué sólo cotiza en el exchange VIABTC que es parte interesada... te parece poco? te da garantías? no sé si lo sabrás pero viabtc son los que anunciaron-apoyaron el posible hf
También he leído que durante varios días, NADIE, puede sacar de allí sus BTC
Tú te fías? yo no

La minería es necesaria, pero lo importante es tener apoyos, tener un nombre pomposo y minería lo tienen 700 coins, pero btc además es rentable, por eso lo minan hasta los chinos, no van a minar algo que sea menos rentable. En la minería no se experimenta, no se puede "holdear" ni minar para ver si una coin sube de precio, si pierdes dinero haces el tonto. Y el factor tiempo es muy muy importante, los equipos de minería en pocos meses quedan obsoletos, así que cada minuto que no se mina una coin rentable es perder dinero
Minar es necesario, como decía, pero lo importante es que encuentres a alguien que compre lo que minas.

Ya he leído a varios exchanges prometer a sus clientes volcar todas sus bcc al mercado en cuanto se hiciera efectivo el hf, y añadirles el saldo en BTC

Bixin plans to share giveaways that worth more than 10m USD and calls to prevent the replay attack

Bitrefill statement on Bitcoin Cash


----------



## candelario (27 Jul 2017)

Una pregunta que no puedo encontrar la respuesta por ningun lado.

¿esto del hard fork, cuando empieza?

Ya se que el 1 de agosto, pero ¿hay una hora clave?
¿Hay un minuto cero?
¿Empieza a las 24.00 horas del 31 de julio?
¿No hay hora fija?

Perdonen si es una pregunta chorra, pero tengo curiosidad


----------



## p_pin (27 Jul 2017)

candelario
Según la página web oficial:

Fork Date: 2017-08-01 12:20 p.m. UTC

La hora UTC, depende donde vivas:
Hora local actual en (UTC/GMT)


----------



## p_pin (27 Jul 2017)

Por cierto estos de Bitcoin Cash, son un poco chapuceros, parece que improvisan, su web es unicamente una página, que cualquier becario podría hacer en 10 minutos

Luego han elegido las siglas BCC... cuando ya existe una criptomoneda con esas siglas Bitconnect que está en el puesto 12º del Marketcap
BitConnect (BCC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

A parte, ya lo colgué, hace un tiempo hubo una estafa sobre supuesta inversión en Bitcoins en América Latina, el nombre de la empresa que lo gestionaba? Bitcoin cash....
Unas cuentas fuentes:


Spoiler



Bitcoin Cash: Cinco comerciantes de Santa Cruz denuncian estafa de $us 50.000 - eju.tv
Alertan que 'Bitcoin Cash' usa esquema de estafa piramidal - La Razón
Denuncia a Bitcoin Cash por estafa | Actualidad | Bolivision
https://criptonoticias.com/sucesos/paso-bitcoin-cash-bolivia-ola-arrestos/#axzz4nveBHvpO
http://www.urgentebo.com/noticia/re...h-afectó-al-menos-100-mil-personas-en-bolivia


----------



## michinato (27 Jul 2017)

$110 Million: BTC-e Fined as US Vows Crackdown on Bitcoin Exchanges - CoinDesk


No se si a todos os parece normal lo de BTC-e y Alex Vinnik. 

Pero no, joder, no debería ser aceptado como normal.


El exchange BTC-e no está localizado en EEUU.

Tiene sus servidores en otra parte del mundo y y si está registrado en otro país, tendrá que acatar las normas de ese otro país. 

Si hace cosas ilegales, ese otro país le podrá cerrar el negocio o detener, pero EEUU no tiene nada que decir si tu te comportas según las normas del país en que tengas tu negocio.


Si en Europa no fuésemos palmeros de EEUU, tendríamos que dar garantías legales y proteger a cualquier ciudadano de la UE o de un tercer pais ante un abuso de este tipo.

Al menos Kim Dot Com ha tenido en Nueva Zelanda años de juicios (aunque al final acaben amañándolo) para determinar si se le extraditaba o no.

De los griegos y la UE lamentablemente no espero nada, imagino que en menos de 2 meses lo habrán empaquetado para EEUU.

Los tailandeses directamente "suicidaron" al administrador de alphabay que habían detenido por orden de EEUU.


----------



## tolomeo (27 Jul 2017)

bitcoin cash es un mojón de pato que no va a adoptar nadie


----------



## Tin Rope (27 Jul 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Menuda tontería... Las leyes internas de una nación al final son las leyes que unos grupos han impuesto sobre otros por tener más FUERZA... No porque sea "justo", por el "bien" u otras majaderías...
> 
> A las relaciones internacionales, la diplomacia y el derecho internacional se le podría aplicar lo mismo... Es decir, si tú eres como nación más poderosa a nivel militar, económico, etc... etc... puedes imponer a otra nación aspectos sobre sus decisiones... Por poner un ejemplo: criminales de guerra... Se condena a un individuo no porque cometiera tales actos atroces, sino porque en un determinado contexto histórico, legal, político puede hacerse... O conviene a ciertos grupos...
> 
> ...



Aplaudo todo excepto la frase final.

Al final vencerán las leyes superiores, y una de ellas es el orden espontáneo:

Orden espontáneo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

http://www.ilcebolivia.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/orden-espontaneo.jpg

La sociedad, algunos, hemos probado el néctar de la libertad individual y se ha establecido en la conciencia colectiva un "atributo" que no queremos perder.

Es cuestión de tiempo que la mejora de esa aceptación quiera ser incorporada por otros que ven a los resueltos adoptantes mientras ellos siguen nadando en el fango.

En el otro lado de la línea, las leyes del mal cada vez son mas torpes, mas insulsas, amedrentan a menos gente que además son mas débiles, zoquetes e improductivos.

Nada puede parar el sometimiento a las leyes de la Naturaleza.


----------



## p_pin (27 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> EXACTO ...
> BTC esta 5,5 veces mas caro que el BCC .
> *Si ambos hacen lo mismo , por que uno de beria pagar 5,5 veces mas por el otro ? NO tiene sentido . *
> 
> ...



Claro por eso si te ofrecieran o 1 bcc o 1 btc te lo pensabas


----------



## luckymixes (27 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> EXACTO ...
> BTC esta 5,5 veces mas caro que el BCC .
> Si ambos hacen lo mismo , por que uno de beria pagar 5,5 veces mas por el otro ? NO tiene sentido .
> 
> ...



Hombre... en bitcoin hay invertidos miles de millones en infraestructura para asegurar la blockchain.

El nuevo bitcoin Cash no se sabe si (aparte de Bitmain) habrá alguien dispuesto a minarlo, y mas importante aún, a utilizarlo.

Seguramente quedará para el mercado chino, mientras el resto del mundo lo considera una alt minoritaria. Mientras tanto Core implementará Lightning en el Bitcoin, haciendo que avance por fin tras años de estancamiento.


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> EXACTO ...
> BTC esta 5,5 veces mas caro que el BCC .
> Si ambos hacen lo mismo , por que uno de beria pagar 5,5 veces mas por el otro ? NO tiene sentido .




5,5 ni más ni menos. Luego no se que dices de San Pancracio.

Y encima no ves la diferencia entre bitcoin y la shitcoin de jihan

Menos mal que ya nadie te toma en serio en este hilo.


----------



## luckymixes (27 Jul 2017)

Desde luego lo que va a ser divertido serán las carreras por llegar al exchange de turno a dumpear los BCC con una media de 5 tx/s.. La pasta que se van a dejar algunos en comisiones :xD


----------



## p_pin (27 Jul 2017)

luckymixes dijo:


> Desde luego lo que va a ser divertido serán las carreras por llegar al exchange de turno a dumpear los BCC con una media de 5 tx/s.. La pasta que se van a dejar algunos en comisiones :xD



Ya ves, y los tontolabas pensando que podrán venderlo al precio al que cotizan los futuros en el rancho de viabtc... 

Imagínate, están los que van a hacer cash rápido, los exchange que ya han dicho que van a volcar todos los bcc, los que van a querer dumpearlo por atacar btc,.... pero quien compra? quien pondrá la contrapartida a esas ventas millonarias?


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Jul 2017)

Y eso por no hablar de los dueños del exchange, aka jihan, bitmain. Que daran preferencia para vender primero los suyos.


----------



## luckymixes (27 Jul 2017)

Igual compro unos pocos el miércoles o el jueves, cuando hayan caído un 80%, para esperar al (inevitable) pump de Jihan, y en cuanto tenga un +15% venderlo por auténticos bitcoins-Segwit... Eso sí que sería "free money" jeje

Por Dios, que llegue el 1 ya...


----------



## Registrador (28 Jul 2017)

El chino se va comer un mojón con su shitcoin:



> Dear Coinbase Customer,
> 
> We wanted to provide an update on proposed changes to the Bitcoin network and what that means for bitcoin stored on Coinbase. You can read more about what a digital currency fork is What is a Bitcoin fork?.
> 
> ...


----------



## asilei (28 Jul 2017)

alopez76 dijo:


> joder, un hard fork el 1 de agosto, what the fuck ha pasado? pero no iba la cosa bien?



Lo estás leyendo al revés, dice que aunque lo haya no le van a seguir. Cualquier minero puede intentar un hard fork cuando le salga de los huevos, otra cosa es que el resto de la cadena le siga.

En cuanto a la confianza:

Market Price $2,709.17

En volumen estamos en la banda baja del histórico pero aun así por encima de los 220.000 BTC diarios

Estimated Transaction Value


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Jul 2017)

Y la mempool totalmente descongestionada, mola.


----------



## sirpask (28 Jul 2017)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Jul 2017)

Cuidado a los que usamos la cartera Multibit HD, parece que los creadores van a abandonar el proyecto y recomiendan pasarse a Electrum:

https://criptonoticias.com/carteras...-ante-implementacion-de-segwit/#axzz4o7BE6ip4

---------- Post added 28-jul-2017 at 10:58 ----------

Aquí el comunicado oficial de Multibit HD:

The Bitcoin Wallet for Your Desktop | MultiBit


----------



## Registrador (28 Jul 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Cuidado a los que usamos la cartera Multibit HD, parece que los creadores van a abandonar el proyecto y recomiendan pasarse a Electrum:
> 
> https://criptonoticias.com/carteras...-ante-implementacion-de-segwit/#axzz4o7BE6ip4
> 
> ...



La transición de Multibit HD a Electrum es muy fácil y no lleva mas de 3 minutos.


[youtube]E-KcY6KUVnY[/youtube]

---------- Post added 28-jul-2017 at 11:53 ----------




alopez76 dijo:


> ya, no lo sigue coinbase, pero es que el hardfork lo va a hacer Bitmain, que es un peso pesado en esta industria,,,



Si Bitmain decide dejar de minar Bitcoin y ponerse a minar una shitcoin, su puesto lo ocuparán inmediatamente otros mineros. Cuando a las 24 horas su shitcoin valga 0 volverá a donde estaba.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Jul 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> La transición de Multibit HD a Electrum es muy fácil y no lleva mas de 3 minutos.
> 
> 
> [youtube]E-KcY6KUVnY[/youtube]



Sí yo también he visto el vídeo y parece todo fácil. Solo tengo una duda, las 12 palabras semilla que hay que poner son las pertenecientes al monedero de Multibit HD, ¿verdad?


----------



## p_pin (28 Jul 2017)

Bitstamp a un cliente: (yo mismo)

(traducción gogleniana)

_Nos gustaría aprovechar esta oportunidad para informarles nuestros planes para las próximas semanas mientras navegamos por cualquier posible interrupción de la red Bitcoin (BTC). Como siempre, nuestro enfoque continuará estando en la seguridad de sus fondos. En el caso de que un usuario activado Hard Fork (UAHF) el 1 de agosto o después, *es importante aclarar que Bitstamp no estaría en condiciones de apoyar Bitcoin Cash (BCC), la moneda asociada con la propuesta de Cash Bitcoin.* En opinión de Bitstamp, BCC es una moneda alternativa y la decisión de incluir las fichas BCC permanece a nuestra entera discreción en todo momento.

Si Bitstamp elige incluir BCC, decidiríamos a nuestra discreción qué curso de acción tomar con los saldos que derivan de la horquilla dura. BCC también estaría sujeto a los mismos procesos de due diligence que para cualquier otra moneda, lo que requiere tiempo y una planificación cuidadosa. *Por estas razones, Bitstamp no está en condiciones de apoyar a BCC, ni Bitstamp será responsable de ningún BCC enviado a Bitstamp*._


----------



## Registrador (28 Jul 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Sí yo también he visto el vídeo y parece todo fácil. Solo tengo una duda, las 12 palabras semilla que hay que poner son las pertenecientes al monedero de Multibit HD, ¿verdad?



Si son las semillas que utilizaste para crear el monedero.


----------



## Skull & Bones (28 Jul 2017)

Bitstamp 2770.12 
Bitfinex 2775.2 
OKCoin 2836.46

___________________________________

Life on Bitcoin Official Trailer 2017 - YouTube


----------



## Hannibal (28 Jul 2017)

Pregunta rápida para los que no tenemos ni idea de esto.

Si el bitcoin se va a los infiernos el martes como alguno pronostica suena lógico que el dinero se fuera a otra altcoin al ser algo interno de BTC. ¿Cuál creéis que sería la gran beneficiada? ¿Subirían todas las demás grandes por igual?


----------



## luckymixes (28 Jul 2017)

No va a pasar nada.
El nuevo BTCH será una alt más que restará un pequeño % en marketcap a Bitcoin (menos de un 5%) y el sol seguira saliendo un día más.

A ver si por fin iniciamos un nuevo ciclo alcista.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Jul 2017)

sirpask dijo:


>




Exacto. 

Lo importante es la seguridad, la descentralización y que ningún gobierno le puede meter mano. 

La velocidad de las transacciones y sus comisiones son secundarias. Que dicho sea de paso ni son lentas ni caras. Esperar un par de horas por una transacción no es nada si tenemos en cuenta que las transacciones bancarias duran días. Pagar 2-3 euros de comisión por una transferencia de 2k-3k euros no me parece caro. Lo que está claro es que no vale para pagar cafés, pero para eso ya están las sidechains.


----------



## Claudius (28 Jul 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Y la mempool totalmente descongestionada, mola.



Normal no hay transacciones, han bajado 100mil en medio mes..

---------- Post added 28-jul-2017 at 16:20 ----------




Registrador dijo:


> Si Bitmain decide dejar de minar Bitcoin y ponerse a minar una shitcoin, su puesto lo ocuparán inmediatamente otros mineros. Cuando a las 24 horas su shitcoin valga 0 volverá a donde estaba.



Hombre.., que está cantado que todos los lobbies mineros van a minar la nueva altcoin, cuanto hash van a aportar, de su cómputo ya se verá.. suficiente para que su 'shit' les de más pasta.
Y no me cabe la menor duda, que *no* va a valer cero. La van a sostener y bien, con 'Bitcoin A' los putos chinos.


----------



## luckymixes (28 Jul 2017)

Cero no, pero hay que tener en cuenta que una blockchain sólo tiene sentido si es descentralizada y con un número enorme de nodos con distintos intereses.

Si un solo "cartel" de mineros puede controlarla, no sirve para nada.

Pueden hacer replays, revertir transacciones, lo que les salga de la p**a que nadie tiene el poder (hashrate) para contestarles nada.

Shitcoin


----------



## luckymixes (28 Jul 2017)

En ese caso los desarrolladores de Core deberían cambiar el POW de Bitcoin y evitar el efecto parasitario de BCC.

Por cierto, en Kraken se habilitará el trading en un nuevo par BCC/BTC... Para los que les gusten las emociones fuertes jejeje


----------



## luckymixes (28 Jul 2017)

Se puede cambiar no? Ahora que hay consenso en torno a Segwit, juraría que ya hubo una propuesta para cambiar el POW antes del fork, o me estoy haciendo un lío?


----------



## p_pin (28 Jul 2017)

Pero qué precio se está dispuesto a pagar por algo que los mineros generarían gratis?
Es decir, el coste de la red de minería parece uno de los pilares sobre los que se asienta el precio de una coin pow... pero el coste es cero, por que el precio de cotización debe ser más que cero?

Voy a recordar lo que paso con una alt-coins que tuvo su hilo por burbuja, la pesetacoin, que implemento el merge-mining... qué pasó? F2pool la implementó y añadió en su minado merged, como cadena secundaria de Litecoin, que era primaria. Entonces F2pool imaginaros, absorbió +90% del minado, el dueño del pool se encontraba cada semanas con cientos de miles de lo que para él era un subproducto, qué hacía con ellas? volcarlas semanalmente todas a bittrex, hundiendo el precio a unos miseros 70 satos durante años... se cargó el proyecto en la época y disolvió la comunidad... aunque ahora parece que "renace" ya es otro tema


----------



## luckymixes (28 Jul 2017)

Curioso, un experimento en burbuja que puede aportar luz en un momento de incertidumbre máxima!

Es que no tiene mucho sentido, a los mineros pro-Segwit se les estaría poniendo en bandeja la oportunidad de hundir BCC desde su mismo nacimiento no? No creo que el tema de la centralización del minado sea algo que preocupe a Jihan y sus esbirros, más bien creo que es lo que buscan. Creo que tendrán su propio POW. De hecho, Segregated Witness ya es un cambio en la forma de presentar el POW, no deberían ser compatibles.

Otro factor que hay que tener en cuenta, es la velocidad de transacciones. Por un lado tenemos Bitcoin que aun no ha implememtado Segwit (+ Lightning), y que sigue con bloques de 1 MB, y por otro lado tenemos BCC con bloques de hasta 8MB.

En caso de carrera por dumpear en los exchanges, la red de bitcoin se saturaría mucho antes que la de BCC en el estado actual no, podría ser esto importante?


----------



## Registrador (28 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Hombre.., que está cantado que todos los lobbies mineros van a minar la nueva altcoin, cuanto hash van a aportar, de su cómputo ya se verá.. suficiente para que su 'shit' les de más pasta.
> Y no me cabe la menor duda, que *no* va a valer cero. La van a sostener y bien, con 'Bitcoin A' los putos chinos.



Joder pues entonces va a ser el negocio del siglo (para nosotros).

El 1 de Agosto hacen un hardfork y nace BCC. Quien tenía 1 BTC ahora sigue teniendo 1 BTC y por arte de magia tiene ademas un 1 BCC. El usuario que pasa de shitcoins procede a vender el BCC y como él miles de usuarios, naturalmente el precio se desploma pero, sea alabado el chino mandarin, que llegan los mineros a sostener el precio de la shitcoin con todo el dinero que haga falta (según tu "la van a sostener y bien").

Cuántas horas dices que van a poder mantener la shitcoin? Cuantos cientos de millones de euros están dispuestos a quemar los chinos? Si los chinos son tan gilipollas como para "sostener y bien" la shitcoin no voy a ser yo quien me niegue a recibir euros a cambio de la shitcoin que me acaban de regalar :XX:


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Jul 2017)

¿Se podrían vender los BCC por BTC directamente y así evitar todo el rollo de transferencias bancarias, esperas y preguntas incómodas de Hacienda?


----------



## orbeo (28 Jul 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Se podrían vender los BCC por BTC directamente y así evitar todo el rollo de transferencias bancarias, esperas y preguntas incómodas de Hacienda?



En Kraken por ejemplo


----------



## Registrador (28 Jul 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Se podrían vender los BCC por BTC directamente y así evitar todo el rollo de transferencias bancarias, esperas y preguntas incómodas de Hacienda?



El tema va a ser encontrar a alguien tan gilipollas que quiera cambiar sus BTC por tus BCC. Según comentan en el hilo el chino te va a dar todos los BTC que quieras a cambio de sus BCC. :XX: El martes va a ser un descojone de día.


----------



## Pablo Villa (28 Jul 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Joder pues entonces va a ser el negocio del siglo (para nosotros).
> 
> El 1 de Agosto hacen un hardfork y nace BCC. Quien tenía 1 BTC ahora sigue teniendo 1 BTC y por arte de magia tiene ademas un 1 BCC. El usuario que pasa de shitcoins procede a vender el BCC y como él miles de usuarios, naturalmente el precio se desploma pero, sea alabado el chino mandarin, que llegan los mineros a sostener el precio de la shitcoin con todo el dinero que haga falta (según tu "la van a sostener y bien").
> 
> Cuántas horas dices que van a poder mantener la shitcoin? Cuantos cientos de millones de euros están dispuestos a quemar los chinos? Si los chinos son tan gilipollas como para "sostener y bien" la shitcoin no voy a ser yo quien me niegue a recibir euros a cambio de la shitcoin que me acaban de regalar :XX:



Seamos realistas, muchos han vendido sus alts en perdidas pensando que les iban a caer del cielo dinero gratis, y como mucho el 20% (por decir algo, yo creo que ni el 1%) van a poder vender BCC y sacar algo a cambio. La mayoria se va comer un mojon!


----------



## Registrador (28 Jul 2017)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> Seamos realistas, muchos han vendido sus alts en perdidas pensando que les iban a caer del cielo dinero gratis, y como mucho el 20% van a poder vender BCC y sacar algo a cambio. La mayoria se va comer un mojon!



Eso es precisamente lo que he escrito en mis posts anteriores. Por mucho que los chinos quieran mantener el precio de esta shitcoin no van a poder ni hacerlo ni un día. Nadie va a estar reglando millones de euros durante días enteros. Como mucho apostarán 24 horas pero no más. El día 2 de Agosto la BCC valdrá 0.

En reddit ya se están descojonando de los putos chinos:

"Bitcoin cash" on Aug1st:







:XX:


----------



## Claudius (28 Jul 2017)

luckymixes dijo:


> Es que no tiene mucho sentido, a los mineros pro-Segwit se les estaría poniendo en bandeja la oportunidad de hundir BCC desde su mismo nacimiento no? No creo que el tema de la centralización del minado sea algo que preocupe a Jihan y sus esbirros, más bien creo que es lo que buscan.



:Aplauso:



luckymixes dijo:


> Otro factor que hay que tener en cuenta, es la velocidad de transacciones. Por un lado tenemos Bitcoin que aun no ha implememtado Segwit (+ Lightning), y que sigue con bloques de 1 MB, y por otro lado tenemos BCC con bloques de hasta 8MB.



Es que no me extrañaría que con 8M, pusieran las fee a suelo, si los exchange 'afines al movimiento', empiezan a poner pares de Btcc/altcoin, la tenemos montada..

Lo que está claro, es que la hoja de ruta la están marcando *ellos*, a su gusto.

---------- Post added 28-jul-2017 at 18:41 ----------




Registrador dijo:


> Joder pues entonces va a ser el negocio del siglo (para nosotros).



Pues a lo mejor..., con tal de que ellos obtengan el control de la tecnología.



Registrador dijo:


> El 1 de Agosto hacen un hardfork y nace BCC. Quien tenía 1 BTC ahora sigue teniendo 1 BTC y por arte de magia tiene ademas un 1 BCC. El usuario que pasa de shitcoins procede a vender el BCC y como él miles de usuarios, naturalmente el precio se desploma pero, sea alabado el chino mandarin, que llegan los mineros a sostener el precio de la shitcoin con todo el dinero que haga falta (según tu "la van a sostener y bien").



Y porque vas a vender? Yo no voy a vender algo que me han donado, que sea lo que los chinos quieran que sea.




Registrador dijo:


> Cuántas horas dices que van a poder mantener la shitcoin? Cuantos cientos de millones de euros están dispuestos a quemar los chinos? Si los chinos son tan gilipollas como para "sostener y bien" la shitcoin no voy a ser yo quien me niegue a recibir euros a cambio de la shitcoin que me acaban de regalar :XX:



Tú que crees si son 'ellos' los que crean los btc y ltc que será su contingencia si no les sale como preveen.

No obstante ehh es una hipótesis, que expongo cada uno con sus estrategias..


----------



## luckymixes (28 Jul 2017)

Yo creo que el día 1 BTCH se desplomará hasta los infiernos, en medio de un caos de exchanges offline y foros echando humo por la "incompetencia"

Los 4 enchufados, mas otros 4 con mucha suerte serán capaces de vender sus BTCH por algo. Mientras que los demás verán la fiesta desde fuera sin poder hacer nada.

Después de un par de días, Jihan hará un megapump que lo suba de digamos 80$ a 200$. Durará otro día o 2, desatando la avaricia de muchos que creerán "haber pillado el suelo"

Por último vendrá la implosión final, muchos quedarán pillados y esperando un nuevo máximo que nunca llegará.

Al final languidecerá en los charts durante años, fluctuando entre 5 y 20$ con algun que otro pump&dump al azar, igual que pasó con ETH.

Las cifras me las invento, pero creo que por ahí andará


----------



## remonster (28 Jul 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Se podrían vender los BCC por BTC directamente y así evitar todo el rollo de transferencias bancarias, esperas y preguntas incómodas de Hacienda?



Propongo consultar a Hacienda como hay que declarar las shitcoins del fork :XX:


----------



## Skull & Bones (28 Jul 2017)

ahi tienes un thanks, no te quejes mas!!!!! jejejeje


----------



## p_pin (28 Jul 2017)

A mi me resulta difícil de creer que los mineros, además de aportar el poder de hash, aporten la pasta para sostener el precio. La inversión en equipo minero es muy alta, y sólo es rentable si minas una coin rentable, y eso quiere decir que lo que minas lo quiere comprar alguien... de bitcoin _crash_ leo que muchos quieren vender, pero quien compra? 

Cada bloque de bitcoin son unos 35.000 $... 
Si consiguieran sostener el precio de bcc a 100 $ (algo que yo lo consideraría un éxito...), un minero obtendría 1250 $ por un bloque, necesitaría minar casi 30 bloques más de bcc que de btc para ser rentable, como digo a un precio de 100$


----------



## ciberobrero (28 Jul 2017)

¿Es posible que Bitcoin esté subiendo por la salida de coins de los exchanges ante el fork para asegurarse presencia en todas las cadenas? La salida de coins de los exchanges eliminaría el lado de la oferta por lo que a igual demanda la presión es mayor alcista.

Para mi esto explica la subida de bitcoin y la bajada del resto en estos días. Una vez pase la tormenta creo (mi opinión personal) que Bitcoin bajará al retornar coins a los exchanges al crear presión vendedora que no había los días anteriores, amén de expectativas temporales.


----------



## Nico (28 Jul 2017)

Tantas cosas pueden ocurrir que, ni me animo a imaginarlo.

Todo dependerá de las estrategias que cada parte haya establecido.

Ejemplo: Si alguien ha preparado 50.000 o 100.000 btc para "vender" mientras impulsa el BHC para arriba el impacto puede resultar demoledor en la cotización del BTC.

Dado que apenas el 10% de los bitcoñeros tienen alguna idea de lo que estamos hablando, el modo en que reaccionen con ventas o compras es impredecible.

Por otro lado, puede que no haya ninguna maniobra -o más bien la contraria- y se encarguen de pulverizar el valor del BHC mientras el BTC hace un ATH.

Esto SOLO LO SABEN los que tienen acceso a las cuentas en los exchanges y saben si están entrando BTC o DINERO y EN QUE CUENTAS.

Eso es "inside information" y no bromas !! (y los que lo saben harán fortunas porque conocen por adelantado lo que va a ocurrir)

---------- Post added 28-jul-2017 at 21:08 ----------

Otra cosa... recuerden que si baja el poder de HASH en BTC, hasta que se ajuste el grado de dificultad pasarán varios días y, durante ellos, la generación de bloques se hará muy lenta.

Con una dificultad alta y poco poder de hash no habrá modo de generar bloques cada 6 minutos.


----------



## p_pin (28 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Por eso el Jihan ya ha dicho que la dificultad de minado del BHC se bajara *drasticamente* para atraer Hash Power y le resulte mas facil a los mineros ( y mas rentable ) minar BHC en lugar de BTC
> Si el Jihan sabe ( porque lee al clapham aunque no le THANKEE ) que el BTC bajara hasta los 700 miserables $ de aqui al proximo verano
> *No es rentable minar una coin carisima* cuando puede minar BHC que
> esta chupao ...
> ...



El lidl oh Jihan....

Gilipollez tras gilipollez hasta el infinito


----------



## Antonius Block (28 Jul 2017)

Se me ocurre que para acceder a los BTCC para así poder venderlos, moverlos o lo que sea hará falta introducir la clave privada. Mucho cuidado con eso. Veo mucho dolor


----------



## Claudius (28 Jul 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> A mi me resulta difícil de creer que los mineros, además de aportar el poder de hash, aporten la pasta para sostener el precio. La inversión en equipo minero es muy alta, y sólo es rentable si minas una coin rentable, y eso quiere decir que lo que minas lo quiere comprar alguien... de bitcoin _crash_ leo que muchos quieren vender, pero quien compra?
> 
> Cada bloque de bitcoin son unos 35.000 $...
> Si consiguieran sostener el precio de bcc a 100 $ (algo que yo lo consideraría un éxito...), un minero obtendría 1250 $ por un bloque, necesitaría minar casi 30 bloques más de bcc que de btc para ser rentable, como digo a un precio de 100$



Hombre, pensando como un chino monopolista-centralista.

Imaginemos que el precio dependa del hash que aporten, imagínate que aportan suficiente y consiguen que no baje de 10-20$ y los exchange afines, y no afines, marean la perdiz con las órdenes de venta, que si time out, etc. etc. para que se ejecuten un 30% de lo que se intenta mover. Le meten un pump, y que crees que va a hacer la orda que ha entrado a tradear los últimos 6 meses? Qué lo único que quieren es un x2 cada semana.

Y lo más importante imagínate que al Btc, a esto ni-fu ni-fa, porque a efectos sería otra alt, siempre y cuando no le reste mucho hash. El asunto va a ser el hash que van a aportar, eso dictaminará si es una shit o una alt.

Solo ellos saben lo que están orquestando.., lo que está claro es que están quemando etapas de un plan, que de momento nadie se lo ha trastocado..
Lo bueno es que esta partida ya llega a su fin, y sabremos los próximos 6 meses de que va la cosa con algo menos de incertidumbre.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> La linea de resistencia de los 2816 $ es una muralla I N F R A Q U E A B L E
> lo unico que puede hacer el precio es moverse entre esta linea
> y los 2730 $ que es una FUERTE ( de momento ) linea de soporte .
> De momento el TREND EMA 50 es alcista , el Indicador de Momentum tambien es positivo ( por encima de 0 pero moderandose )
> ...




Infranqueable dice el tontolaba. 

¿ Cuando la supere vas a dejar de decir gilipolleces o no tendremos esa suerte ?


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Jul 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Con una dificultad alta y poco poder de hash no habrá modo de generar bloques cada 6 minutos.




Otro retrasado más.

¿ Para que queremos bloques cada 6 minutos si desde el inicio del bitcoin los bloques se generan cada 10 ?

Siempre desinformando.


----------



## Pirro (28 Jul 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Se me ocurre que para acceder a los BTCC para así poder venderlos, moverlos o lo que sea hará falta introducir la clave privada. Mucho cuidado con eso. Veo mucho dolor
> Ver archivo adjunto 74917



Lo lógico es pasar todos los fondos a una coldwallet creada a tal efecto y cuando el HF se consume, devolver la pasta a las wallet habituales. Con la clave privada de la coldwallet, sacar los BCC sin comprometer la seguridad de los BTC.


----------



## p_pin (28 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira haz click aquí, mira quien mueve el volúmen de esos "futuros"
Bitcoin Cash (Futures) (BCC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

El mismo que apoya el fork (viabtc), es el que negocia el precio de "los futuros"

¿Crees que alguien con algo en la cabeza a parte de pelo, se va a fiar de enviar allí sus btc para negociar esos futuros?

El verdadero precio de bitcoin crash se verá, si es que sale, en diversos exchanges, no en un mercado cerrado y centralizado

---------- Post added 29-jul-2017 at 00:03 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> Hombre, pensando como un chino monopolista-centralista.
> 
> *Imaginemos* que el precio dependa del hash que aporten, imagínate que aportan suficiente y consiguen que no baje de 10-20$ y los exchange afines, y no afines, marean la perdiz con las órdenes de venta, que si time out, etc. etc. para que se ejecuten un 30% de lo que se intenta mover. Le meten un pump, y que crees que va a hacer la orda que ha entrado a tradear los últimos 6 meses? Qué lo único que quieren es un x2 cada semana.
> 
> ...



Por imaginar, puedo imaginar que no haya nodos y la red colapse, apenas hay 250 nodos en todo China, ni siquiera el 3% mundial

20 dólares por un bcc x 12,5 unidades que tiene un bloque = 250 dólares por bloque, en btc son casi 35.000 dólares, quedan lejos aun minando 100:1
Además con el ajuste de dificultad que dicen han puesto, que se ajusta antes, cualquier incremento de hash, reduce las ganancias. Si la cotización no pasa claramente de 100$ eso no lo mina ni el tato


----------



## p_pin (29 Jul 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Kraken es un Exchange confiable .
> Biftinex tambien ha dicho que muy posiblemente lo liste .
> Bitstamp tambien ha dicho lo mismo .
> Cuando tres o 4 Exchanges grandes lo listen el resto lo listara y por una simple razon . La gente es estupida y ademas ...influenciable
> ...



Gilipolleces y mentiras

Bitstamp, ha dicho que no apoya bitcoin _crash_, páginas atrás un forero puso la nota que han enviado a los clientes

Además, que estás confundiendo futuros, algo que no se puede cuantificar por que cotiza en un mercado cerrado y centralizado, con una futura coin que AUN no existe, ni se puede negociar ni comprar en ninguno de esos exchanges. Solo un cubano de palo no entendería la diferencia

El símbolo del bcc es el del btc, todo es una copia barata, como las tiendas de chinos y las camisetas adidhas

---------- Post added 29-jul-2017 at 00:19 ----------

PD aprieta el culito que viene un impulso, a ver qué pasa


----------



## Antonius Block (29 Jul 2017)

keinur dijo:


> "Introducir" la clave privada? Madre mia...
> 
> Con la clave privada firmas una transacción. Puedes hacerlo perfctamente offline, sin "introducirla" en ningún sitio, y luego transmitir la transacción ya firmada a cualquiera de las dos redes.
> 
> El riesgo es nulo.



Me he expresado fatal. Quiero decir que para acceder a los BTCC se hace necesario descargar un cliente o cartera que los reconozca como BTCC y no como BTC.

Yo es que temo meramente el hecho de exponer o teclear, aunque sea off-line, la contraseña para acceder a una determinada cartera, ya que considero que siempre existe cierto riesgo, y más si hablamos de una altcoin, que es en lo que tiene pinta de convertirse BTCC.

La idea de la cold wallet a tal efecto que propone Pirro es lo mejor que se puede hacer si se toma la decisión de entrar en el mundo BTCC durante los momentos posteriores al HF para venderlos (Jihan no morirá sin intentar pumpearlos y luchar).

Luego habría que ver qué exchanges aceptan tradings con BTCC.

Yo jugaré de ese modo con una modestísima cantidad, casi más para aprender y experimentar que para especular. Aunque solamente fuere en abstracto, sin entrar en temas prácticos, a mí este me parece un mundo apasionante.


----------



## Digamelon (29 Jul 2017)

¿El clapham se pasa el día comentando aquí o sólo me lo parece?


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Jul 2017)

Digamelon dijo:


> ¿El clapham se pasa el día comentando aquí o sólo me lo parece?




Si por comentar te refieres a soltar gilipolleces te diría que sí.


----------



## Kuesko (29 Jul 2017)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> Seamos realistas, muchos han vendido sus alts en perdidas pensando que les iban a caer del cielo dinero gratis, y como mucho el 20% (por decir algo, yo creo que ni el 1%) van a poder vender BCC y sacar algo a cambio. La mayoria se va comer un mojon!





*Esto del bitcoin es una locura absoluta, aplaudo tu sinceridad al decirlo en este hilo plagado de timadores miserables. Hijos de puta de la peor calaña.


Repito lo mismo que tú dices: al calor de la revalorización, irracional y seguramente fraudulenta, del BitCoin, éste se ha convertido en el juguete de especulación preferido de muchos inversores incautos alentados por casas de análisis y otros chiringuitos que viven de las comisiones que genera esta entelequia virtual.

No hay garantías, la legislación es clara al respecto, y constituye un riesgo y amenaza individual para quienes se exponen a navegar en aguas plagadas de piratas y oportunistas que encuentran incentivos al fraude en territorio no regulado y sin mayor respaldo que la propia demanda creciente de la mal llamada divisa.

En otras palabras, una mierda pinchada en un palo que se vende a precio de oro.
*


----------



## Mente fria (29 Jul 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *Esto del bitcoin es una locura absoluta, aplaudo tu sinceridad al decirlo en este hilo plagado de timadores miserables. Hijos de puta de la peor calaña.
> 
> 
> Repito lo mismo que tú dices: al calor de la revalorización, irracional y seguramente fraudulenta, del BitCoin, éste se ha convertido en el juguete de especulación preferido de muchos inversores incautos alentados por casas de análisis y otros chiringuitos que viven de las comisiones que genera esta entelequia virtual.
> ...



yo de sus palabras lo unico que deduzco es que bcc es y sera un mojon... no toda la pelicula que te estas montando con btc...


----------



## Registrador (29 Jul 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Mucho cuidado.
> 
> Parece que todo el mndo tiene claro aquí que BCC será un fiasco, y que habrá que venderlos todos mientras valgan algo, ya que la que va a sobrevivir y quedarse con todo el valor va a ser BTC... pero, ¿y si es al revés?
> 
> ...



Muy lógico todo, yo le metería unos ovnis y un par de hombres lobos para mejorar la película. :XX: los mercados libres, y bitcoin lo es, no se pueden manipular. Puedes participar en un mercado libre o no pero no lo puedes manipular. El chino simplemente ha dicho q se va para crear un mercado controlado por el. Adiós, puto chino, adiós.


----------



## Claudius (29 Jul 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Mucho cuidado.
> 
> Parece que todo el mndo tiene claro aquí que BCC será un fiasco, y que habrá que venderlos todos mientras valgan algo, ya que la que va a sobrevivir y quedarse con todo el valor va a ser BTC... pero, ¿y si es al revés?
> 
> Yo no veo nada descabellado que haya fuerzas detrás de BCC que tengan preparada una elaborada estrategia que incluya control de precios en exchanges, conversaciones con mineros, y sobrecarga del mempool BTC, para hacer que la balanza se decante a favor de su alternativa.



"El arte de la guerra es el arte del engaño" Sun Tzu
Esta táctica ya se la he visto 3 veces hacer. 

El ejemplo lo tenemos con la cotización, lo bien que la han jugado barriendo hasta 2000, y estamos igual a 48h del evento.



keinur dijo:


> Mucho cuidado con precipitarse al elegir un bando. *Nada va a ser tan evidente y sencillo como algunos pretenden.*



A mi lo que me jode, es que estamos bailando su reggetón, y no hay forma alguna de plantarles batalla (dentro de Bitcoin).

---------- Post added 29-jul-2017 at 11:13 ----------




Registrador dijo:


> *los mercados libres, y bitcoin lo es*, no se pueden manipular. Puedes participar en un mercado libre o no pero no lo puedes manipular. El chino simplemente ha dicho q se va para crear un mercado controlado por el.



:: :XX:


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 Jul 2017)

De momento el Segwit ya ha alcanzado el 100%:

Coin Dance | Bitcoin Block Details


----------



## Edu.R (29 Jul 2017)

Había gente que estaba que no podía con la vida con el halving, esto es muchísimo más emocionante :XX: :XX:.

Si BTC sale de esta, saldrá muy reforzado. Es algo asi como que ni tu mismo hijo es capaz de hacerte daño.

Yo ya digo que no voy a tocar absolutamente nada. Lo que tengo en Kraken, se ''duplica'', ergo si el BTC va para arriba y el BCC vale un dolar dentro de 1 mes, algo que me llevo, y si se hunde BTC y BCC sobrevive, pues algo que me llevo también.


----------



## sirpask (29 Jul 2017)

Oye, yo tengo un cuarto de BTC en poloniex, para uso corriente... ¿Eso tambien se duplicará? 

Mi opinion es que la nueva shitcoin será un bitcoin chino, dirigido por el gobierno chino.
Puede que sea su nueva moneda.


----------



## Registrador (29 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> :: :XX:



¿Necesitas alguna prueba mas clara de que le bitcoin es un mercado libre que el hecho de que el mayor minero no ha sido capaz de imponer su voluntad al mercado y tenga que irse con el rabo entre las piernas para fundar una nueva shitcoin? 

Y lo que ya es para descojonarse, es que ahora que parece claro que esta mierda de shitcoin _Bitcoin Crash_ va a valer 0 resulta que es un plan maestro del chino para comprar barato y hacerse con el 100% de la shitcoin. :XX: Un genio el chino desde luego, lo va a conseguir: palmar pasta en bitcoin, palmar pasta en BCC y dejar de ganar pasta en minado.


----------



## Nico (29 Jul 2017)

He seguido el hilo del bitcoin casi desde el principio y, tengo que confesar, nunca he tenido menos pistas que ahora respecto a lo que va a pasar.

Y no hablo de que "vaya a morir" ni nada de eso, me refiero al perfil que tomará el ecosistema si se activan estos cambios.

Por un lado hay que tener presente que, con sólo minar BCC, comprar abajo y vender en un pump, cualquiera puede hacer más millones de dólares de los que necesitará el resto de su vida.

Es claro que la ambición nos hace pensar que todo es poco pero digamos Jihan Wu... con los bloques que va a minar casi en exclusividad en BCC, más los bitcoins que va a liquidar para hundir la cotización y hacer más apetitoso el BCC, más los BCC que compre regalados de la gente que reviente sus posiciones, más un pequeño pump posterior -que por pequeño que sea puede ser de decenas o cientos de dólares para el BCC- y ya tiene 500, 1000 o 1500 millones hechos en 30 días.

¿ Necesita más ?

Y, si nos aviniésemos al White Paper de Satoshi casi con seguridad la cadena más larga será la de BCC y hasta tendría que quedarse con el nombre... habrá abogados de por medio ? (el reclamo no sería contra "bitcoin" sino contra los exchanges).

No lo creo porque demandaría una ingeniería legal que no creo que tenga o que haya tenido ganas de montar pero...

En fin... seguiré con las palomitas viendo un proceso apasionante y digno de varias películas y libros.

---------- Post added 29-jul-2017 at 12:25 ----------




Registrador dijo:


> Y lo que ya es para descojonarse, es que ahora que parece claro que esta mierda de shitcoin _Bitcoin Crash_ va a valer 0 resulta que es un plan maestro del chino para comprar barato y hacerse con el 100% de la shitcoin. :XX: Un genio el chino desde luego, lo va a conseguir: palmar pasta en bitcoin, palmar pasta en BCC y dejar de ganar pasta en minado.



===

Creo que no has hecho tus cuentas ni has analizado escenarios.

Ethereum Classic cotiza a un 10% del Ethereum. BCC puede aspirar a lo mismo o más.

Dado que mucha gente va a reventar el BCC vendiéndolo, si Jihan lo compra a "0" como dices (o a $ 50 o $ 100) con dinero que tiene ya en el bolsillo más el que puede obtener vendiendo sus BTC, puede que compre cientos de miles o hasta millones de BCC.

Suma a eso que minará casi en exclusividad recibiendo todas las recompensas más las comisiones durante varias semanas.

Aún cuando el BCC termine a un 10% del valor del BTC (y puede ser más) la diferencia que haría en esta jugada es de DECENAS o CIENTOS de millones.

Y tiene menos de 30 años. ::

¿ Crees que se va a sentir mal ? :rolleye:


----------



## p_pin (29 Jul 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Mucho cuidado.
> 
> Parece que todo el mndo tiene claro aquí que BCC será un fiasco, y que habrá que venderlos todos mientras valgan algo, ya que la que va a sobrevivir y quedarse con todo el valor va a ser BTC... pero, ¿y si es al revés?
> 
> ...



Yo estoy de acuerdo en que no hay que regalarle las coins que pudieran generarse con el hf. Es posible que sea lo que pase, he leído a muchos usuarios que dicen que lo harán, incluso algún exchange, van a volcar todas las coins al precio que sea, y reintegrar el beneficio en btc, a los clientes

Pero si eso se cumple, tendremos un "escenario", en el cual unos pocos han ido comprando a precio tirado, posiblemente cientos de miles de bcc.... Entonces, cómo se puede pensar que una comunidad (medianamente inteligente) va a apoyar una coin con minería centralizada, y la mayoría de coins en manos de unos pocos? Es que lo veo como una parodia de 1984

Otra cosa es que tenga la capacidad de hacer pumps, dumps, y conociendo al tipo se daría por hecho, sería la coin-show, igual que trump, todos a reír las gracias en las redes sociales, a ver que dice el lidl :XX:

En definitiva, no hay que regalar las coins y evitar el escenario que comentaba, ese sería el primer paso para "ponérselo más difícil", si quiere acaparar su coin, que pague


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (29 Jul 2017)

Saludos a los foreros bitcoinitas desde Nagoya. Este puesto me lo encontré ayer y me acorde de este hilo del foro que lo leo con asiduidad aunque la mitad de los mensajes no entiendo la jerga


----------



## Pablo Villa (29 Jul 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo en que no hay que regalarle las coins que pudieran generarse con el hf. Es posible que sea lo que pase, he leído a muchos usuarios que dicen que lo harán, incluso algún exchange, van a volcar todas las coins al precio que sea, y reintegrar el beneficio en btc, a los clientes
> 
> Pero si eso se cumple, tendremos un "escenario", en el cual unos pocos han ido comprando a precio tirado, posiblemente cientos de miles de bcc.... Entonces, cómo se puede pensar que una comunidad (medianamente inteligente) va a apoyar una coin con minería centralizada, y la mayoría de coins en manos de unos pocos? Es que lo veo como una parodia de 1984
> 
> ...




Pero si no pumpeas , se genera un mercado, y el tio quiere eso.
Parte de la estrategia es que haya hecho esas declaraciones y conozcamos sus intenciones. 

Entiendo que la estrategia es ser un cabrón: " No pumpear todo el primer dia. Pump sostenido en el tiempo a la que la coin levante la cabeza, pero nunca regalar o vender a 0. Todo coordinado desde las redes sociales y con mala hostia". Igualmente llevarlo a la práctica es jodio!


----------



## Registrador (29 Jul 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Creo que no has hecho tus cuentas ni has analizado escenarios.
> 
> Ethereum Classic cotiza a un 10% del Ethereum. BCC puede aspirar a lo mismo o más.
> 
> ...



Oye q a mi me parece estupendo que el chino se large del Bitcoin, casi la misma alegria que me produciría que el cubano y el kuesko se vayan de este hilo y nos dejen en paz.

Que el chino se monta su circo particular con chinarros y se dedica a pumpearlo y luego recoger beneficios, pues chico estupendo, alla el y el resto de memos que se metan a jugar en este juego con las cartas marcadas.

Yo como te digo me voy a beneficiar de la imbecilidad del chino y voy vender las _bitcoin crash_ a la primera ocasión que tenga. Y luego que el chino tenga el 5% el 10% o el 99% de las mierdacoins que el mismo crea me la pela. 

El 1 de agosto va a ser un win win win, el bitcoin se queda con segwit, nos van a regalar unas cuantas shitcoins y el puto chino se larga.


----------



## Claudius (29 Jul 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> En definitiva, no hay que regalar las coins y evitar el escenario que comentaba, ese sería el primer paso para "ponérselo más difícil", si quiere acaparar su coin, que pague



Yo lo que pienso y cada vez más, desde el punto de vista de cyberpunk por lo que representa Bitcoin y porque nació es que no hay que vender la BCC, para no crear un negocio 

*Si no se vende, no hay mercado.*
Sería interesante seguir a posteriori los wallets más grandes, a ver si hay movimientos.

Cada vez estoy más seguro que las fuerzas que hay detrás.. nos sobrepasan por mucho que *todos* pensemos en pequeño y que es inverosímil y kafkiano las cosas que pasan, pero esto es muy grande.

El cine americano ha hecho mucho daño en pensar que las historias thrillerianas, conspiranóicas son de película.


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Jul 2017)

Nico dijo:


> He seguido el hilo del bitcoin casi desde el principio y, tengo que confesar, nunca he tenido menos pistas que ahora respecto a lo que va a pasar.
> 
> Y no hablo de que "vaya a morir" ni nada de eso, me refiero al perfil que tomará el ecosistema si se activan estos cambios.
> 
> ...




¿ Y de que le vale tener tantas shitcoins si el unico que las compra es él ? Solo con que quisiera vender una pequeña parte de las que tiene tiraria el precio a cero.


----------



## Kuesko (29 Jul 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Y de que le vale tener tantas shitcoins si el unico que las compra es él ? Solo con que quisiera vender una pequeña parte de las que tiene tiraria el precio a cero.



*Ocurre con todas las criptomonedas.
Su valor es cero, como bien dices.

Su cotización (precio que no valor) se establece por la oferta y la demanda en el mercado, lo que genera una gran volatilidad. Nadie garantiza nada, todo puede irse al garete de un día para otro, claro que el sistema convencional tampoco es absolutamente fiable, pero aún hay clases, la verdad. Por otra parte, puede convertirse en un eficaz refugio de dinero negro o facilitar sistemas piramidales tipo Ponzi y la evasión fiscal. 
Además, si los usuarios dejasen de utilizarla, el valor tendería a cero, por no hablar de su carácter deflacionario, ya que cuanto más se use o más usuarios la utilicen, más baja será la creación de bitcoins. Es decir, mal negocio para el conjunto de la economía. Pocas ventajas, muchos inconvenientes. *


----------



## p_pin (29 Jul 2017)

Leyendo el foro de bitcointalk, veo que hay muchos usuarios, que no tienen claro qué va a pasar, algunos tienen dudas, no sólo de lo que es el HF, también de cómo reclamar esa nueva coin DE FORMA SEGURA.
Espero, que este HF, que se podría haber hecho en cualquier otro momento, no sea una excusa para un gran fraude masivo, por el cual y por la promesa de una nueva coin, les quiten sus btc


----------



## Tin Rope (29 Jul 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> algunos tienen dudas, no sólo de lo que es el HF, también de cómo reclamar esa nueva coin DE FORMA SEGURA.
> Espero, que este HF, que se podría haber hecho en cualquier otro momento, no sea una excusa para un gran fraude masivo, por el cual y por la promesa de una nueva coin, les quiten sus btc



Facilito para evitar timos. Te esperas al fork, agarras tus btc y los pasas a nuevas billeteras con claves privadas nuevas y seguras offline.
Ahora tienes tus claves viejas cargadas de bcc, te vas a kraken si quieres y repescas otros bitcoin nuevos que los pasas nuevamente a una billetera ofline y ya está. El riesgo es sólo perder los bcc por fallos en la neobilletera que cree el chino o en el exchange kraken, los btc están asegurados ofline.

O esperas a que caiga el chaparrón y ver que pasa con el mercado y los timos y luego ya haces lo anterior sin riesgo de perder una pequeña tajada de bcc.

Aquí el gran perjudicado puede ser las shitcoin, porque tendríamos una solución descentralizada para depósito de valor que supone la red bitcoin tradicional pero con doble capacidad y otra solución con bloques tremendos (y no muchos nodos previsiblemente) que posibilite comprar barras de pan y cocacolas sin apenas comisiones, dando así solución a la demanda que ahora cubren las shitcoin, y de ahí el desinfle que llevan estos días.


----------



## jorgitonew (29 Jul 2017)

a ver...aqui el negocio no está en btc no bcc sino en comprar alt coins de calidad que las están dando de palos ahora


----------



## Nico (29 Jul 2017)

Dios los pille confesados colegas... este proceso creo que hay tres modos de pasarlo:

1) En la ignorancia más plena (ni idea de qué es, qué pasa, a dónde va, qué puede pasar)

2) Con unos huevos de acero al tungsteno, estómago de titanio y cabeza de plomo (ah! y pulso de cirujano cerebro-vascular).

3) Llevándose el Fiat a casa y que les den por el culo a todos (para los que ya han hecho una diferencia que valga la pena).

Agradezco no tener que optar por ninguna de ellas porque, las tres son bravas.

Mi reconocimiento para los valientes ! 

---------- Post added 29-jul-2017 at 19:04 ----------

Ah! y por pura diversión y para hacer esto más divertido, lo que yo haría si tuviera muchas pelotas y estuviera _mú loco_...

1) Vendería los BTC ahora que no han caído.
2) Compraría todo en BCC ni bien se desplome.

3) Esperaría un mes para que se ordenen los mercados (donde, aunque el BCC no alcance al BTC de todos modos tiene que encontrar un precio de equilibrio que estará mucho más arriba de cualquier derrumbe inicial).

4) Tomaría mi X3 o X5 de rendimiento y volvería al BTC (ya conocido su precio).

Le voy a seguir la pista a esta opción para ver cómo hubiera sido el resultado y, para hacer fácil la cuenta del ejercicio vamos a suponer que tengo 1000 btc y los cambio hoy a $ 2700.

Dejo en la cuenta 2.7 millones... ya les aviso cuándo -y a qué precio- compro BCC.

Adviértase que la otra opción era esperar recibir mis 1000 BCC, vender allí el BTC, comprar todos los BCC posibles. Aquí estoy vendiendo hoy y quedándome "fiat en mano".

Con alguna de las dos opciones conseguiré "más BCC". No sé con cual, he optado por "fiat en mano hoy" para este juego.

A medida que vayan saliendo los números veremos si era opción ganadora, media o un fisco de aquellos.


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Jul 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## p_pin (29 Jul 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Dios los pille confesados colegas... este proceso creo que hay tres modos de pasarlo:
> 
> 1) En la ignorancia más plena (ni idea de qué es, qué pasa, a dónde va, qué puede pasar)
> 
> ...



Claro, y si el primer día tus 2.7 millones se convierten en 0,27 no pasa nada, no tendrás ningún tipo de angustia, ni presión, estrés, podrás dormir por la noche... por que son cuentas de la lechera

Sin riesgo no hay beneficio


----------



## Nico (29 Jul 2017)

Así es. Por eso aclaré que *es un JUEGO*. Caso contrario hubiera dicho que iba a invertir así o asá.

No he invertido en criptos (ninguna) pero sigo el tema porque me gusta. Cuál es el problema ?


----------



## Ojodelince (30 Jul 2017)

Bueno, leído por encima las últimas tropecientas páginas del hilo, constato que hay dos subproductos de foreros: los cryptoescépticos, los que ven tulipanes por todos lados, y los cryptocreyentes, que somos los que vemos utilidad, futuro, inversión.

Ahora, en el controvertido tema de la bifurcación que se avecina... ahí va mi pronóstico;

La famosa BCC no deja de ser una nueva crypto. Como tal se pondrá al nivel de todas las demás altcoins, con sus fantásticas ventajas y algoritmos multicolores... (exactamente igual que otras cientos de monedas crypto, dicho sea de paso), de las cuales no hemos dejado de oír maravillas desde su lanzamiento tiempo atrás. Eso sí, su posición de salida no deja de ser privilegiada. Pero, seguramente, si de repente un cryptoescéptico viera la luz -ojalá-, y después de una apacible tarde de siesta veraniega quisiera comprar un par de BCC, pongamos por caso, dentro de un par de semanas, lo primero que va a tener que hacer es pillar los correspondientes BTC para operar en el exchange correspondiente... con lo cual ya queda dicho todo.

Me recuerda esto un poco a lo que sucedió en su día con el VHS y el betamax. Este segundo sistema todo los expertos decían que era de mucha mejor calidad... pero al final todo dios tenía el VHS. 

Por supuesto, hay casas de cambio que aceptarán los BCC... igual que aceptan decenas de cryptos más... pero para operar en ellas tendrás que ingresar BTC de toda la vida. Creo yo que el común de los mortales va a decir... ¿cuál vale más? Pues con esa me quedo.

Ále, ya di mi opinión. Qué contento me quedé.


----------



## Ojodelince (30 Jul 2017)

El precio de Bitcoin Cash se desploma y el volumen de comercio disminuye a la mitad » El Criptógrafo


----------



## sirpask (30 Jul 2017)

Lo me queda una duda... ¿El Software del BCC espropio? ¿Tienen sus propios desarrolladores?


----------



## comparto-piso (30 Jul 2017)

Una duda, tengo una parte de mis Bitcoins en Bitcoin Core versión v0.13.0 (64-bit). Hay algun problema en dejarlos así? debería moverlos a algún sitio?

Muchas gracias


----------



## p_pin (30 Jul 2017)

Claphan, si tú mismo dices que desconoces el volúmen, y que se vende unicamente en el exchange del mismo que apoya el HF, entonces no es un mercado válido, un mercado válido tiene que tener independencia, fiabilidad, ser descentralizado y transparente. Si tú mismo dices que no sabes datos es que no parece muy transparente ni confiable

Por otra parte, eso que dicen ser "futuros", sólo tienen de futuros el nombre, son más CFD´s. Por que un contrato de futuro tiene que tener una fecha de vencimiento, así que vamos a llamarlo por su nombre: cfd

---------- Post added 30-jul-2017 at 16:35 ----------

_Un Contrato por Diferencias (CFD) es un instrumento de inversión derivado al contado sin vencimiento, que permite realizar operaciones sobre los movimientos de los precios sin poseer el activo subyacente._


----------



## mamendurrio (30 Jul 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Lo me queda una duda... ¿El Software del BCC espropio? ¿Tienen sus propios desarrolladores?



En inglés pero bueno:

BITCOIN CASH, WHAT YOU NEED TO KNOW

Bitcoin Cash: What You Need to Know


----------



## Claudius (30 Jul 2017)

Buena reflexión, como siempre, los comentarios de lo mejor.
Is The Bitcoin Civil War Over? | Zero Hedge


----------



## p_pin (31 Jul 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Buena reflexión, como siempre, los comentarios de lo mejor.
> Is The Bitcoin Civil War Over? | Zero Hedge



Me parece acertado y creo que refleja bien cómo esa alternativa naciente es una "pataleta", algo personal y un ataque contra btc
Mi nodo UASF-Segwit (BIP148) listo para propiciar que esa basura se vaya


----------



## Ojodelince (31 Jul 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Eso no es el precio del Bitcoin Cash. Es un mercado de futuros, algo que no existe. Algunos ya intentan veder la piel del oso antes de cazarlo.
> 
> Como decía, ojo con aquellos que nos quieren hacer ver un horizonte según les interesa.
> 
> ...



Respondiendo a lo primero te doy la razón, de hecho ya decía en mi propio comentario que la posición de salida del BCC es privilegiada por esas buenas razones que enumeras, pero eso no quita su percepción de altcoin; no todos los exchange operan con ella, ni todos los monederos la aceptan... su uso no es universal... aunque a cada pringao nos regalen un par.

Respecto a cuál será la Bitcoin buena creo que la BCC no lo será; no ha conseguido aglutinar a la mayoría en su defensa y de esa manera no se puede alterar el presente status quo soberano del BTC. Hay muchas cuestiones que se presentan como ventajas del BCC pero... cuanto más se lee más se duda. Por ejemplo, eso de que el BCC incluye un algoritmo de reducción de dificultad caso de que no consigan demasiado apoyo minero suena a chufla. 

Por otro lado, ¿qué impide que la mayoría de desarrolladores y mineros lleguen a nuevos acuerdos que implementen mejoras consensuadas al BTC? Si lo que realmente se quiere es mejorar el BTC y uno tiene una buena idea... lo lógico es que convenza a la totalidad... ergo, es posible que la idea propuesta, el método, el tiempo... no sea el idóneo. La actual disrupción parece precipitada e innecesaria. 

De hecho, el éxito del BCC sería el fin de la credibilidad del sistema crypto. ¿Quién no nos dice entonces, que cada domingo a la mañana, cuando uno echa un vistazo a la prensa, no nos enteremos que ha aparecido otro frikicoiner de las narices con ganas de fork que nos chafe nuestra cartera (y de paso el desayuno)? Si el mercado admite el triunfo del BCC será el fin del propio mercado. 

Tal vez el BCC sea una altcoin entre las diez primeras... tal vez, pero no creo que suplante al BTC.

Al que le interese ahí va el enlace de la "cotización" del BCC (mercado de futuros si se quiere ver así)... según ViaBTC uno de los principales sostenedores del invento.
BCC/BTC

Y un apunte ; ¿alguien sabe cuál es el origen de las enormes discrepancias en los exchange con el BTC? Kraken 2366 GDAX 2251€ ... en estos momentos

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 01:32 ----------




Ojodelince dijo:


> Y un apunte ; ¿alguien sabe cuál es el origen de las enormes discrepancias en los exchange con el BTC? Kraken 2366 GDAX 2251€ ... en estos momentos



Yo mismo me respondo: GDAX no soportará los BCC con lo que habrá gente sacándolos de allí (vendiendo) y metiéndolos en Kraken (comprando), por ejemplo, que sí los soporta. 

Bueno esto sirve para saber en cuánto se valora el nuevo BCC porque esa maniobra implica una pérdida, obviamente, y la diferencia puede servir de referencia de cuánto estima la gente puede valer el BCC

Corregidme si me equivoco...


----------



## Nico (31 Jul 2017)

Ojodelince dijo:


> Corregidme si me equivoco...



Por un lado te aclaro que no puedo contestarte sobre la cotización (no me he ido a fijar el tema) pero, si la gente se quiere ir de Coinbase (GDAX) porque ellos no acumularán los BCC y se pasa a Kraken, lo que está ocurriendo es a la inversa de lo que dices:

a) Retiran BTC de GDAX
b) Mandan esos BTC a Kraken

No hace falta que "vendan" para "comprar" porque lo que se mueve de un exchange a otro son los BTC no el dinero (en este caso).

Así que, deben quedar pocos BTC en el GDAX y lo lógico sería que allí el precio "suba". Por el contrario, han de sobrar los BTC en Kraken y el precio tendría que bajar.

Ahora bien, lo que yo creo que está pasando es que, en realidad, algunos en GDAX están VENDIENDO, no para irse a "comprar a Kraken" sino para quedarse con el dinero en la mano hasta que vean qué está pasando. De allí la baja de precio en GDAX (y eso es consistente con el tipo de cliente que tienen).


----------



## p_pin (31 Jul 2017)

Yo suele seguir el precio en investing (que te deja elegir la fuente de datos, por defecto viene gdax, pero si se hace click, está kraken, bitstamps, etc), y me ha pasado que en gdax, a horas de la noche hora española, el precio queda "congelado" y luego se ajusto con un salto (gap), yo creo que debe ser que durante alguna horas "cierran" el mercado, o al menos el flujo de datos, por que me ha pasado no ahora, con el rollo este del posible hf, sino también hace alguna semana


----------



## Claudius (31 Jul 2017)

Más reflexiones interesantes sobre el evento

*Crypto-thoughts-reading-ann-on-bitcoin-cash-Crypto Thoughts*
Crypto Thoughts


----------



## Alxemi (31 Jul 2017)

He creado una encuesta para ver como están los ánimos respecto al fork... es anónima, animaos a participar!


La encuesta


----------



## p_pin (31 Jul 2017)

Alxemi me da error el link

En teoría esta noche a las 02.00h española se activa el bip148, y 20 minutos más tarde 02.20h el fork de bitcoin _crash_


----------



## Alxemi (31 Jul 2017)

OJO bitfinex que parece que puede tener errores contables con como están manejando lo del fork:

Bitcoin's Impending Accounting Disaster

_The problem has to do with how positive BTC balances are unconditionally rewarded with BCC, while negative balances are not accounted for properly.

In particular, imagine our favorite player Alice. Suppose that she has 1 BTC, and she deposits it at Bitfinex.

Stuart (the Scammer) reads the rules above, and creates an account on Bitfinex. He then margin-shorts 1 BTC. That is, he borrows Alice's 1 BTC, and sells it. He now owes 1 BTC to Alice.

Stuart then, in a funny trade, buys his own margin-short with cash. He now owns 1 BTC, and owes 1 BTC to Alice. His position is market neutral and he carries no risk. Alice also owns 1 BTC.

Then the split happens. Bitfinex decides to credit both Stuart and Alice with 1 BCC, each! That is, Bitfinex erroneously creates a liability of 2 BCC. Meanwhile, they only actually own 1 BCC.

Bitfinex immediately becomes a fractional reserve, and simultaneously inflates the BCC supply._


Al final se va a liar parda con este tema, avisados estamos, ::


Vale, leyendo los comentarios de la noticia veo que bitfinex no garantiza nada y que si les faltan o les sobran BCH harán lo que les de la gana:

_"Due to the net amount of BTC committed in margin positions at the time of the fork, the above methodology may result in Bitfinex seeing a surplus or deficit of BCH. As such, we will be resolving this discrepancy in the form of a socialized distribution coefficient. For example, currently, there are more longs than shorts on the platform, causing a distribution coefficient of ~1.091 (Meaning that for each qualifying BTC a user will receive 1.091 BCH). The actual coefficient will be calculated at the moment of the distribution. Please note that if there are more shorts than longs at the fork event, this coefficient will be less than one."_


----------



## Costa2439 (31 Jul 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Alxemi me da error el link
> 
> En teoría esta noche a las 02.00h española se activa el bip148, y 20 minutos más tarde 02.20h el fork de bitcoin _crash_



y durante un par de horas, o ni eso, el pump y luego el dump a los infiernos


----------



## Alxemi (31 Jul 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Alxemi me da error el link
> 
> En teoría esta noche a las 02.00h española se activa el bip148, y 20 minutos más tarde 02.20h el fork de bitcoin _crash_



Ya está arreglado, gracias,

no es esta noche, es mañana a mediodia, el fork es a las 12:20PM UTC, es decir 14:20 Hora española


----------



## Registrador (31 Jul 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Dejar los BTC en un exchange (cualquiera) durante el fork es un error garrafal. Quien lo haga que sepa a qué atenerse.
> 
> Lo sensato es estar comprados y con los BTC en lugar seguro (wallet propio). Esperar al fork y pasado un tiempo decente, actuar.
> 
> ...



Los futuros están ahora apostando que 1 Bcash valdrá un 90% *menos* que 1 Bitcoin.

Y el precio del Bitcoin ha subido hasta los $2800. Blanco y en botella.


----------



## Kuesko (31 Jul 2017)

*La opacidad para la mayoría de la gente, la falta de un organismo que se responsabilice, pero sobre todo su inestabilidad, hacen que no se pueda creer en el futuro de las monedas virtuales, especialmente el Bitcoin

El requisito fundamental de una moneda es que sea estable. Que conserve el valor con mínimas fluctuaciones a lo largo del tiempo. No me imagino comprar tejido o garbanzos con un metro o kilo cambiantes. De realizarse todas las transacciones con Bitcoin, y visto lo que ha subido por mera especulación, ahora tendríamos un problema de deflación monumental.

Hablando claro:
¿Pero quién en su sano juicio va a cambiar billetes avalados por el BCE por billetes de un Monopoly virtual?*


----------



## p_pin (31 Jul 2017)

Creo que nos vamos párriba


----------



## ninfireblade (31 Jul 2017)

Vaya, si resulta que hemos roto la barrera "infranqueable" que decía el tonto del foro.


----------



## Cui Bono (31 Jul 2017)

Está claro lo que va a pasar con BT-Crash. Dudo que pumpeen siquiera. 

Llora como nenaza tus bitcoins que no supiste hodlear. 

Ni un mísero satoshi ::


----------



## Edu.R (31 Jul 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Dejar los BTC en un exchange (cualquiera) durante el fork es un error garrafal. Quien lo haga que sepa a qué atenerse.



Esto no lo entiendo. Por ejemplo, en kraken, dijeron que por cada BTC que tuvieras depositado automáticamente te daban un BCC. Si los tienes offline no te dan nada.

Vale, es una cosa muy básica y muy rudimentaria, pero que quieres que te diga. ¿Qué puede salir mal? :XX: :XX:


----------



## ninfireblade (31 Jul 2017)

Hasta Roger ver he leido, podría rebatir cada uno de los puntos pero no me apetece discutir con trolles. 

Barreras infranqueables y tal...


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Gracias a la promocion " BCC " gratis .
> Es una situacion anormal y excepcional que no durara mucho tiempo
> Un buen momento para vender y recoger beneficios
> Que el precio haya superado en 5 $ al precio maximo puede considerarse un doble techo , pero no es un cambio de tendencia ...
> ...




Y si no fuera por que mi abuela no tiene ruedas, ni manillar ni pedales igual seria una bicicleta.


----------



## asilei (1 Ago 2017)

Hay un nuevo comportamiento muy destacable en el sistema de criptomonedas distribuido. EL GANADOR NO SE LLEVA TODO. Por primera vez en internet el efecto red potenciador de concentración está neutralizado.

Solo hace falta ver el ranking de criptos por volumen CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Cualquier analisis de lo que pasara mañana sin tener en cuenta esto es una patada al aire.


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Ago 2017)

Madre mía menudo bocazas. Si yo te contara...


----------



## asilei (1 Ago 2017)

El futuro de internet gracias a las criptos es fragmentacion, vertical o horizontal, no importa. La clave es la especialidad. Para los debiles de mente que prefieren un mundo gobernado por lideres fuertes son malas noticias, por eso la agresividad con la que reaccionan. Para los creativos-constructores se abre un mundo de oportunidades y sinergias. Brindo por ello.


----------



## Ojodelince (1 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> b ) que los cenutrios como tu decidan no vender y extrangulen la oferta del BCC m entonces el BCC subiria de precio , el BTC bajaria
> y los mineros dirian : va a minar BTC t p, m ...



No entiendo el argumento... La gente sigue comprando BTC como siempre y si los que tienen BCC se lo guardan... no veo por qué los BTC tengan que bajar. Creo que va a ver mucha gente que venda sobre la marcha sus BCC pero también serán muchos los que la van a dejar madurar por lo que pueda acontecer en unos añitos. 

Joer, no sé qué defensor del Bitcoin Cash, cuando le preguntaban si vendería sus BTC para adquirir BCC el tío respondía un MAY BE que lo dice to´ Si esa es la fe en su moneda está todo dicho.

Por mi parte espero que el _pronóstico clapham_ de que BCC y BTC se igualen sea certero... por lo que me toca ) aunque me temo que el BCC será olvidado por la gran masa y sólo será conocido por los foreros de burbuja y unos cuantos frikis más... es decir, que su cotización se vaya pal carajo.


----------



## Mercyless (1 Ago 2017)

Donde se van a poder comprar BCC?

En Coinbase parece que no.

En Kraken?


----------



## asilei (1 Ago 2017)

Señalización absoluta de SegWit evita bifurcación de Bitcoin prevista por UASF (BIP148)

Jesús González
Como se esperaba, la Bifurcación Suave Activada por el Usuario (UASF) se completó de manera exitosa sin que la cadena principal Bitcoin se dividiera. La razón es que todos los nodos de la red están señalando su apoyo a SegWit a través de BIP141. 
Los monitores de Bitcoin indican que todos los grupos de minería están señalando SegWit para el momento en que ocurrió el bloqueo de BIP148 y por lo tanto ninguna bifurcación forzada tendría efecto sobre la cadena principal. SegWit es una solución de escalabilidad de la red que proporciona mejoras en la segunda capa de Bitcoin. Específicamente, incrementará la calidad de las transacciones al mejorar la forma en que se distribuyen los datos dentro de los bloques. El apoyo a SegWIt, una propuesta de escalabilidad que se ha desarrollado durante dos años, ha llegado recientemente. Quizá como consecuencia de la aparición de otras propuestas de escalabilidad que sugieren un incremento en el tamaño de los bloques.

Fuente: Coin.dance
Al momento de escribir esta nota los grupos de minería han señalado 711 bloques para que SegWit sea aprobado. Esto quiere decir que el 9 de agosto, aproximadamente, se cumplirá el periodo de dificultad de 1916 bloques que deben ser señalados para obtener el 95% de la aprobación de los grupos mineros que actualmente procesan los datos de la red Bitcoin. 
Este procedimiento consiste en emitir un voto de aprobación a través del poder de procesamiento (hashrate) de los grupos de minería que participan en Bitcoin. Es decir, marcar cada bloque minado con una señal que indique cuál es la posición de cada uno con respecto a las distintas Propuestas para Mejorar Bitcoin (BIP por sus siglas en inglés). En este punto el 100% de los bloques creados en la red están apoyando SegWit. 

XBT indica que se bloqueó BIP148
El proceso de activación de SegWit estuvo dividido en varias etapas, según el cronograma de Bitcoin Core. La primera etapa consistía en un periodo de dificultad de 2016 bloques señalados, de los cuales al menos el 95% debía indicar si aprobaban o no la actualización del software a través de SegWit. La Segunda etapa repite el proceso anterior y debe culminar a mediados de la próxima semana. La tercera etapa es la activación propiamente dicha. 
Es preciso recordar que los bloques que no indiquen su señalización a BIP141 quedarán apartados de la red. Una vez que se implemente la actualización del software se crearán las condiciones para que se pueda usar la red a través de soluciones que operan en la segunda capa de Bitcoin como Lightning Network, una solución que implementa canales de pago que favorecerán la ejecución de numerosas transacciones en poco tiempo. 
Aproximadamente dos semanas después de que se apruebe BIP141, a finales de agosto, estará activo el software en la red, sin que ello implique ningún tipo de interrupción en el funcionamiento de Bitcoin.

https://criptonoticias.com/mineria/...tcoin-prevista-por-uasf-bip148/#axzz4oU2c36Ve

---------- Post added 01-ago-2017 at 08:55 ----------

NO CHAIN SPLIT DETECTED.

Bitcoin Fork Monitor


----------



## asilei (1 Ago 2017)

Hoy es el dia histórico, la puesta a prueba de gobernanza por consenso. 

El primer evento de apoyo a segwit promovido por los usuarios ha ocurrido esta madrugada a las 2:00 con el apoyo de todos los mineros superado sin incidentes ni anomalías de servicio. Percentage of blocks signalling SegWit support

El segundo evento en 3 horas a las 12:20 UTC (14:20 en Madrid), hard fork promovido por algunos mineros que generará una nueva coin (BCC) con inesperadas expectativas, pero que tardará unos dias en ver el soporte de la comunidad, los indicadores de precio marcarán su evolución y posible afectación al valor de BTC. Aunque sin duda el éxito de segwit refuerza el futuro de BTC


----------



## mamendurrio (1 Ago 2017)

The Bitcoin Cash Timeline: What Will Happen When - CoinDesk

Quedan 22 minutos para que se lance el nuevo Shitcoin (a las 12:20 UTC segun articulo):

Hora UTC ahora: UTC - exact time now - Time.is

Entretanto varias fuentes confirman que EL UASF Bip/148 se ha activado. tal y como se mostraba en el grafico que puse antes> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DExG3mcUIAAN5Yl.png


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (1 Ago 2017)

Ha pasado algo?


----------



## Alxemi (1 Ago 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Ha pasado algo?



Creo que hemos muerto por fin.


----------



## p_pin (1 Ago 2017)

Actualmente veo 14.000 nodos, cuantos todos estos días he visto unos 8.000, aumento de los nodos bitcoin ABC


----------



## Alxemi (1 Ago 2017)

Todavía no ha sido, ojo con los movimientos impulsivos.

Según la especificación del fork, se producirá aproximadamente 6 bloques despues del primer bloque con un timestamp posterior a las 12:20UTC (14:20 hora española), bloque que aún ni existe.

Bitcoin Fork Monitor

Por otra parte, están metiendo muros brutales para mantener el precio en 0.1BTC, el último de 1000BTC cuando ya se acabó el anterior, hay ballenas aquí intentando mantener ese precio como sea, veremos lo que dura.


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Ago 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Ha pasado algo?




Hemos vuelto a morir. Como todas las veces anteriores.


----------



## Divad (1 Ago 2017)

Todavía sigo esperando la extra de verano por parte de Kraken ::

Mientras tanto, ETH;
Mastercard and Cisco Join Enterprise Ethereum Alliance

Los coreanos lo tienen claro...


----------



## mamendurrio (1 Ago 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Ha pasado algo?



Bitcoin a 2704 tras una ligera bajada :fiufiu:


----------



## Alxemi (1 Ago 2017)

La gente recomprando ALTS como si no hubiese un mañana sin ser consciente que están perdiendo sus BCH porque todavía no hay fork, en fin, manolete manolete,


----------



## DrJ (1 Ago 2017)

En bitfinex está BCCBTC a 0.85 y bajando
https://cryptowat.ch/bitfinex/bccbtc/1m

Edito, recupera a 0.96898


----------



## Divad (1 Ago 2017)

DrJ dijo:


> En bitfinex está BCCBTC a 0.85 y bajando
> https://cryptowat.ch/bitfinex/bccbtc/1m
> 
> Edito, recupera a 0.96898



Bonitas corridas para comprar barato y vender caro y así hasta que el mercado se calme ::


----------



## endemoniado (1 Ago 2017)

kraken me ha dejado tirado, siempre la misma historia con estos tíos


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (1 Ago 2017)

BCC/BTC 0.15 en Yobit


----------



## p_pin (1 Ago 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Hay un loco comprando 3 BCH a 400$ en Kraken
> 
> Mientras tanto, la nueva blockchain de BCH:
> 
> ...



Nah 24 horas pasando volando, en seguida tendrán el primer bloque


----------



## ibg_kraft (1 Ago 2017)

Yo casi que me quedo con los bcc regalados.


----------



## asilei (1 Ago 2017)

Bitcoin sigue minando un bloque cada 9 minutos, pero en el dia de hoy pocos llenos con 1 MB. 

Blocks mined on: 01/08/2017

La actividad de la red ha descendido ligeramente Confirmed Transactions Per Day, pero el volumen de BTC se mantiene alto BTC Transaction Value


----------



## Cui Bono (1 Ago 2017)

Con el 1% de cómputo, es como si tiraran los dados 100 veces, cada 6 minutos, a ver si se estrenan. Con suerte normal, en 10 horas, pero como se tuerza..

Edito: Es verdad, es cada 9 minutos, así que con suerte estadística, nos vamos a 900/60 = 15 horas como normal


----------



## sirpask (1 Ago 2017)

Aqui estan los cálculos:
http://8btc.com/thread-65987-1-1.html


----------



## asilei (1 Ago 2017)

Confrmado el Fork de Nodos Bitcoin Cash, ultimo bloque minado hace 5 horas

Timestamp of Best Block: Aug. 1, 2017, 1:16 p.m. UTC
Has Experienced a Blockchain Reorganization: No
Has not forked but is behind other nodes: Yes
This node's scheduled chain split has occurred
Bitcoin Fork Monitor

Bitcoin Cash (BCH) $252.60 (0.09360200 BTC)

Bitcoin Cash (BCH) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## ibg_kraft (1 Ago 2017)

A caballo regalado no le mires el diente. Y vender lo regalado da mala suerte.


----------



## asilei (1 Ago 2017)

Hacer un hardfork no es tan facil como parecía, no es sufuciente con la potencia. Para conseguirlo en un sistema de gobernanza por consenso *la clave es generar la confianza* en la comunidad. Y claramente esto no ha sucedido con BCH.

En cualquier caso BCH ya está aquí ahora tendrá que luchar para encontrar su hueco como las demás, tiene sus opciones puesto que en los sistemas distribuidos el ganador no se lleva todo, pero la ventaja inicial de partir de una cadena consolidada ya la ha perdido. 

Para mi este dia realmente histórico consolida la confianza en BTC y sobretodo en el modelo de gobernanza distribuido del ecosistema cripto.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2017 at 19:50 ----------

Mientras los traders/especuladores que solo ven el mundo a través de los $/€ intentan comprender que ha pasado, es un gran dia para los constructores/creadores.

¡Que no me toquen mas los huevos con que sube o baja! ¡¡estamos hablando de un nuevo modelo socioeconómico global!! Hoy se ha demostrado que tiene las bases sólidas para construir el futuro, éste es el valor. ¡Manos a la obra!


----------



## p_pin (1 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Actualmente veo 14.000 nodos, cuantos todos estos días he visto unos 8.000, aumento de los nodos bitcoin ABC



Respecto a los nodos, que comenté antes, creo que ha habido algún problema
Pero no alcanzo a entender qué paso

Y lo que he leído en bitcointalk con el traductor, no me aclara mucho, pero algún forero habla de errores de conexión entre nodos, y otros directamente dice:
_They spun up a ton of nodes to fake community support (which does not exist)_
Traducción gogle: _Hicieron girar una tonelada de nodos a la *ayuda de comunidad falsa (que no existe)*_

Esos nodos abc, han aparecido de repente en pocas horas






Quizá no sea relevante, pero ahí queda


----------



## Nico (1 Ago 2017)

¿ A qué precio es deportivo que me acepten comprar los BCC -o BCH o como los llamen- ?

Digo porque hay diferentes cotizaciones y, si procediera a ello no quiero que luego digan que usé una cotización incorrecta.



keinur dijo:


> El libro de ordenes se va formando en Kraken. De momento no hay ninguna venta. El precio más alto *79$*.





andyteleco dijo:


> BCC/BTC *0.15* en Yobit



(Esto son unos *$ 405-450* según cotice el Bitcoin)



asilei dijo:


> Bitcoin Cash (BCH) *$252.60* (0.09360200 BTC)




A *$ 79 o $ 252* le entro ya, a *$ 400-450* lo pensaría un poco pero, quiero completar este juego de un modo prolijo.

Esperamos que se abran los libros de órdenes ?, que haya movimiento en alguno de los exchanges ?

En lo personal creo que tendría que lo lógico sería "agarrarlo abajo" entre $ 80 y $ 300, no más que eso para obtener la mayor plusvalía posible (si es que existe, esto es pura especulación).


----------



## asilei (1 Ago 2017)

Pinta que van a tener que picar mucha piedra...

3 hours later: zero blocks found (fork your fork)


----------



## Antonius Block (1 Ago 2017)

Tanto despiporre en el precio del BCC solamente puede ser sintomático de que nadie sabe nadená. La fiesta empezará, supongo, en unas pocas horas, cuando los exchanges estén operativos.


----------



## p_pin (1 Ago 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Pinta que van a tener que picar mucha piedra...
> 
> 3 hours later: zero blocks found (fork your fork)
> 
> ...




En esa línea va este artículo, que como dice, sin primer bloque, aun bcc no existe... pero por ejemplo en kraken ya se están intercambiando por fiat
Bitcoin Is Forking, But Bitcoin Cash Hasn't Been Created Yet - CoinDesk


NICO tantos años por el hilo y no sabes cual es la página de referencia para estos datos: 

Bitcoin Cash (BCH) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## ibg_kraft (1 Ago 2017)

Podria "alguien" aprovechar el caos inicial para hacer caer la cotizacion y conseguir que todos vendan rapidamente sus bcc, para comprar a saco a un precio muy bajo y luego darle soporte haciendolo subir ?

Y ya aprovechando que lo ha comprado casi todo, darle apoyo institucional?

Edito: por este motivo, no voy a vender los bcc que me regalan por los btc previos al fork, aunque se hunda la cotizacion.


----------



## Hannibal (1 Ago 2017)

Yo estoy dentro a 170€ a través de kraken con una cantidad irrisoria a modo testimonial. Es curioso ver cómo se va a mover el tema a partir de ahora.

Lo que me pregunto es si no se ha minado ningún BCH, qué es lo que están vendiendo


----------



## jorgitonew (1 Ago 2017)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo estoy dentro a 170€ a través de kraken con una cantidad irrisoria a modo testimonial. Es curioso ver cómo se va a mover el tema a partir de ahora.
> 
> Lo que me pregunto es si no se ha minado ningún BCH, qué es lo que están vendiendo



de momento un bitcoin kraken... hasta que kraken no tenga bitcoin cash que te pueda canjear es como si kraken ha imprimido sus propios bitcoin al más puro estilo Mario dragui


----------



## Hannibal (1 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Y donde tienes " guardados tus BHC , porque wallet de BHC no lo he visto
> y llevo una hora revisando Kraken ... ?



Pues busca mejor porque a mi me salió el par BHC-Fiat a eso de las 5 de la tarde, pero hasta hace una hora no dejaba meter órdenes. Sobre todo porque el servidor está más tiempo caído que funcionando, me recuerda a burbuja :XX:


----------



## ibg_kraft (1 Ago 2017)

height 478558

Suma 37


----------



## p_pin (1 Ago 2017)

El primer bloque tardo 5 horas en caer, ahora van un total de 3
Yo pienso que los de viabcc le han metido más potencia, por que no parece muy normal 5 horas un bloque, y luego en media hora 2 más

Yo tampoco pienso "regalar" los bcc, bch o jijancoin. Si las quieren para especular van a pagar una pasta, de momento no las puedo mover, y las del wallet core no tengo prisa. Pero con esas coins mias desde luego no se lo pondré en bandeja para que especulen


----------



## jorgitonew (1 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> El primer bloque tardo 5 horas en caer, ahora van un total de 3
> Yo pienso que los de viabcc le han metido más potencia, por que no parece muy normal 5 horas un bloque, y luego en media hora 2 más
> 
> Yo tampoco pienso "regalar" los bcc, bch o jijancoin. Si las quieren para especular van a pagar una pasta, de momento no las puedo mover, y las del wallet core no tengo prisa. Pero con esas coins mias desde luego no se lo pondré en bandeja para que especulen



pero si nadie vende los bitcoin cash, entonces este será el ganador porque su precio de disparara


----------



## remonster (1 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Digo porque hay diferentes cotizaciones y, si procediera a ello no quiero que luego digan que usé una cotización incorrecta.



Animo Nico!!!

Al final vas a poder comprar BCH a 95$ !!!!

No pierdas este tren también!!!!


----------



## asdfasdf (1 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> El primer bloque tardo 5 horas en caer, ahora van un total de 3
> Yo pienso que los de viabcc le han metido más potencia, por que no parece muy normal 5 horas un bloque, y luego en media hora 2 más
> 
> Yo tampoco pienso "regalar" los bcc, bch o jijancoin. Si las quieren para especular van a pagar una pasta, de momento no las puedo mover, y las del wallet core no tengo prisa. Pero con esas coins mias desde luego no se lo pondré en bandeja para que especulen



Una de las cosas que cambia en el bcc es que la dificultad se ajusta con mayor frecuencia. Me imagino que sea por eso.


----------



## p_pin (1 Ago 2017)

asdfasdf dijo:


> Una de las cosas que cambia en el bcc es que la dificultad se ajusta con mayor frecuencia. Me imagino que sea por eso.



Cierto pero para eso deben pasar un mínimo de horas, que creo que no se ha cumplido, y creo que la dificultad baja un 20%, que tampoco es que sea una pasada, yo creo que hay más potencia, ya ha caído otro bloque, además los 2 ultimos bloques aparece como "desconocido", es decir que hay minando alguien más que viabcc

Blockchair / Bitcoin Cash / Blocks


----------



## ibg_kraft (1 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> pero si nadie vende los bitcoin cash, entonces este será el ganador porque su precio de disparara



Tampoco compraria nadie, serian tablas.


----------



## Emeregildo (1 Ago 2017)

Estoy intentando hacerme con las claves privadas para importarlas a un wallet de Bitcoin cash y el problema es que no hay monederos que lo soporten sin tener que bajarme la blockchain entera.

El único disponible parece electron cash pero el ordenador dice que es caca de la vaca.


Por cierto, he mirado en Kraken y no se pueden depositar ni retirar Bitcoin Cash.

Es decir, la nueva moneda sale sin mineros (solo un par), casi sin hashrate, sin nodos, sin wallets y sin exchanges en los que poder depositar retirar fondos. Vamos, todo un éxito. Y esto es lo que tiene que rivalizar con Bitcoin, vaya broma.


----------



## Hannibal (1 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Si , yo tambien lo tengo ...
> BCH - XBT
> BCH - EUR
> BCH - USD
> ...



En el propio sistema, de momento no he sacado nada al wallet.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Ago 2017)

Hemos sobrevivido. ) )


----------



## mamendurrio (1 Ago 2017)

BCC $351 en Yobit ahora.
Joer es mágico, pasta gratix de verdad....para el que decida y pueda venderlos ya.
Yo como otros voy a esperar muy trankilito, que he oido por ahó que no es seguro hacer ningún tipo de transferencia de BTC durante unos días.
Pero chico el concepto de "Free moni" asi por las buenas me parece alucinante. A cualquiera que se lo cuentes que no sea del mundillo...


----------



## ibg_kraft (1 Ago 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> BCC $351 en Yobit ahora.
> Joer es mágico, pasta gratix de verdad....para el que decida y pueda venderlos ya.
> Yo como otros voy a esperar muy trankilito, que he oido por ahó que no es seguro hacer ningún tipo de transferencia de BTC durante unos días.
> Pero chico el concepto de "Free moni" asi por las buenas me parece alucinante. A cualquiera que se lo cuentes que no sea del mundillo...



Se lo puedes explicar diciendo que son los dividendos que te dan en forma de acciones pero que no puedes vender.


----------



## mamendurrio (1 Ago 2017)

Y coño como es que la nueva shitcoin tiene dos símbolos, BCH y BCC, o son distintas cosas? ¿Es que tan payasos son los creadores que ni en eso se han puesto de acuerdo?


----------



## Emeregildo (1 Ago 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Coinomi soporta BCH, y te hace el split incluso...
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-ago-2017 at 22:17 ----------
> 
> Collecting your (free) Bitcoin Cash coins



Muchas gracias, aunque no me mola el hecho de que sea para movil. Al ser una cantidad importante es un handicap


----------



## mamendurrio (1 Ago 2017)

ibg_kraft dijo:


> Se lo puedes explicar diciendo que son los dividendos que te dan en forma de acciones pero que no puedes vender.



No, si no se lo voy a explicar a nadie, lo decía porque es alucinante este hecho de recibir pasta gratix así de la nada, sin hacer nada. 
¿Suponemos entonces que si se crean más shitcoins basadas en la misma cadena de bloques de BTc, como esta de BCC, recibirimos otra tanda de fre moni entonces? Decían por ahí que este año podemos tener hasta 4-5 nuevas de este estilo, a este paso me jubilo joven)


----------



## ibg_kraft (1 Ago 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> No, si no se lo voy a explicar a nadie, lo decía porque es alucinante este hecho de recibir pasta gratix así de la nada, sin hacer nada.
> ¿Suponemos entonces que si se crean más shitcoins basadas en la misma cadena de bloques de BTc, como esta de BCC, recibirimos otra tanda de fre moni entonces? Decían por ahí que este año podemos tener hasta 4-5 nuevas de este estilo, a este paso me jubilo joven)



2-3 deberian dar algo, a partir de alli no tendrian ningun valor, supongo. 

Siguiendo con el ejemplo de los dividendos, si se utilizan para recomprar btc o no se venden, no habria descapitalizacion, luego en teoria es posible.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Ago 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> No, si no se lo voy a explicar a nadie, lo decía porque es alucinante este hecho de recibir pasta gratix así de la nada, sin hacer nada.
> ¿Suponemos entonces que si se crean más shitcoins basadas en la misma cadena de bloques de BTc, como esta de BCC, recibirimos otra tanda de fre moni entonces? Decían por ahí que este año podemos tener hasta 4-5 nuevas de este estilo, a este paso me jubilo joven)



Se llama inversión.

De riesgo, en este caso, pero inversión.


----------



## mamendurrio (1 Ago 2017)

Digamos que es una recompensa extra inesperada que recibimos los Hodlers, antiguos y nuevos. Ah, la magia de BTC !

(Toma nota, amigo Kuezco :Baile


----------



## Pirro (1 Ago 2017)

[YOUTUBE]wTP2RUD_cL0[/YOUTUBE]

Por ponerle banda sonora al momento. Ahora sólo me faltan las chicks for free ::


----------



## Condemor (2 Ago 2017)

Ultimamente no sigo mucho este mundo y me acabo de enterar de toda esta movida del fork. Soy gilipollas y tenía una parte de mis bitcoins en bitstamp. No hay manera de obtener BCH de ahi ¿no? Porque si los retiro ahora iran a la cadena de BTC después del fork ¿no?


----------



## Lord Vader (2 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Y donde tienes " guardados tus BHC , porque wallet de BHC no lo he visto
> y llevo una hora revisando Kraken ... ?




Mira aquí: Bitcoin Cash | Home


----------



## p_pin (2 Ago 2017)

Condemor dijo:


> Ultimamente no sigo mucho este mundo y me acabo de enterar de toda esta movida del fork. Soy gilipollas y tenía una parte de mis bitcoins en bitstamp. No hay manera de obtener BCH de ahi ¿no? Porque si los retiro ahora iran a la cadena de BTC después del fork ¿no?



Yo diría que no hay manera. Las nuevas coin se generaron en el momento de fork, y los de Bstamp ya avisaron que ni darían la coin ni que apoyaban o tenian intención de tradearla


----------



## Ojodelince (2 Ago 2017)

Bueno... algunos ya han sacado sus conclusiones

https://www.forbes.com/sites/cbovai...unscathed-in-spite-of-hard-fork/#d1dc9d540193


----------



## Alxemi (2 Ago 2017)

Ahora mismo en bittrex, el exchange de mayor volumen de bch:

demanda 50.879.495
oferta 1.940

el libro está seco y se va a ir a la luna, el pump&dump va a ser de los que hacen historia.

Poca gente está vendiendo sus bch, y no creo que sea por estrategia, creo que no saben, no se enteran, o no se atreven a moverlos. Los que los movieron a los exchanges ya los tienen y están en esos libros, todo lo que falta es de fuera.

Por mi parte los estoy rescatando y planeo mover un % a bitrex a ver si puedo cabalgar este pump&dump


----------



## Nailuj2000 (2 Ago 2017)

Corregídme si me equivoco:

En bitrex no esta activado el botón de enviar los fakebtc. 
En Poloniex tampoco.
En Kraken tampoco se pueden enviar. 
He visto que en hitbtc, que además tiene buena pinta, si que se pueden enviar.

Me falta ver la web (la del bcc) a ver si hay un wallet que me permita importar las claves privadas en las que ya no tengo BTC. 

¿Voy bien?

PD: Muchas gracias, chino, eres cojonudo ))


----------



## Alxemi (2 Ago 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Corregídme si me equivoco:
> 
> En bitrex no esta activado el botón de enviar los fakebtc.
> En Poloniex tampoco.
> ...



Es así, y de ahí la falta de oferta de la que hablaba. 

Donde también se puede enviar y retirar es a víabtc, y ahí también está subiendo, pero menos. 

Desde móvil


----------



## Nico (2 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> NICO tantos años por el hilo y no sabes cual es la página de referencia para estos datos:
> 
> Bitcoin Cash (BCH) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap




*p_pin:*

La pregunta es cuándo consideran deportivo y dónde tomar el precio de referencia para una compra. Si tomo el valor más favorable hago trampa, si tomo el más desfavorable arruino la prueba.

Deportivamente quiero usar un exchange/cotización que sean lógicos.

Hasta acá el que parece más armado para esto es *Kraken*.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 02:47 ----------

*PD:* Y coincido... para haber organizado un fork, ni más ni menos que en el Bitcoin lo han hecho de un modo chapucero.

Una cosa es que los exchanges lo tomen o no y otra que los que propusieron el fork no se hayan ocupado de coordinar la información, resolver el tema wallets y demas.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (2 Ago 2017)

No sé porque la gente odia al Jihan, nos ha hecho ganar dinero a todos, un 10% mínimo de un día a otro. ::
Si consideramos el market cap del Bitcoin como: BTC+BCH, entonces el market cap es de 50 Billones ahora, mientras que hace dos días era de 45 Billones.

Se han creado 5 billones de la nada.


----------



## tolomeo (2 Ago 2017)

Cuando los exchanges permitan los depósitos BCH, va a haber un dump de proporciones bíblicas.
Por eso lo tienen capado.


----------



## Sancho Panza (2 Ago 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Cuando los exchanges permitan los depósitos BCH, va a haber un dump de proporciones bíblicas.
> Por eso lo tienen capado.





Pero tendrán que meterse en ello, en el momento que alguno de los grandes y/o fiables exchanges se lancen, *los demás no tendrán más remedio que dar ese servicio*, que de eso (aparentemente) viven.

Es cuestión de unos días o semanas para que madure la infraestructura y la confianza... y pasará a ser una crypto más en sus listados, pero con el "pedigrí" que se le supone por su padre.


----------



## Registrador (2 Ago 2017)

Este hilo se supone que es para hablar de Bitcoin, las otras altcoins tienen su hilo aparte no? Esto de Bcash ha sido interesante y tal pero ya está. Podemos volver a hablar de Bitcoin de nuevo?


----------



## Costa2439 (2 Ago 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> No sé porque la gente odia al Jihan, nos ha hecho ganar dinero a todos, un 10% mínimo de un día a otro. ::
> Si consideramos el market cap del Bitcoin como: BTC+BCH, entonces el market cap es de 50 Billones ahora, mientras que hace dos días era de 45 Billones.
> 
> Se han creado 5 billones de la nada.



Ganaras BTC cuando los pases a BTC, si dentro de un mes vale 0.00001,habras ganado una miseria.

Para que nos entendamos, ganaran dinero los listos y mas dinero los mas listos, la mayoria seguramente ganemos mas bien poco


----------



## Nailuj2000 (2 Ago 2017)

Costa2439 dijo:


> Ganaras BTC cuando los pases a BTC, si dentro de un mes vale 0.00001,habras ganado una miseria.
> 
> Para que nos entendamos, ganaran dinero los listos y mas dinero los mas listos, la mayoria seguramente ganemos mas bien poco



Y lo de pasarlos a BTC parace que no está nada claro.
Yo he cargado una clave privada en la que sólo quedan los BCC en un cliente llamado electrum, con la intención de enviarlos a hitbtc y venderlos, y lleva ya casi una hora la transación, en la blockchain del bcc, y lleva CERO confirmaciones.

Me parece a mi que los del BCC es una cagada aun mas mierdera de lo que pensamos,


----------



## tolomeo (2 Ago 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Este hilo se supone que es para hablar de Bitcoin, las otras altcoins tienen su hilo aparte no? Esto de Bcash ha sido interesante y tal pero ya está. Podemos volver a hablar de Bitcoin de nuevo?



En mi caso solo hablo de como intentar pasar BCH a BTC. Creo que tiene relación con el hilo


----------



## candelario (2 Ago 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Este hilo se supone que es para hablar de Bitcoin, las otras altcoins tienen su hilo aparte no? Esto de Bcash ha sido interesante y tal pero ya está. Podemos volver a hablar de Bitcoin de nuevo?



Es que hablar de bitcoin sin hablar del hard fork no tiene sentido.

Es lo mas importante que ha pasado en la historia de las criptomonedas desde

que yamamoto publico su paper.

Es como hablar de Ronaldo sin mentar al real madrid.

Y ahora el tema es este y no se que queres tratar que sea mas importante.


----------



## Nico (2 Ago 2017)

Hablar del *fork del BITCOIN* es hablar del BITCOIN... o acaso estamos hablando de Dash ?

Mientras no haya "mercado", contabilizar el BCC o BCH como "ganancia" es un poco apresurado... la lógica indica que si no ha ingresado más dinero la "suma" de ambos tendrían que valer lo mismo que antes valía el BTC solo.

Por el momento hay un "espejismo" de aumento de valor pero, recién se convertirá en "realidad" si, pudiéndose negociar todos los pares (BTC/BCH - BCH/USD - etc.) estos precios se mantuvieran.

Dada la enorme tranquilidad en el BITCOIN creo que es posible que eso ocurra, quizás no en estos niveles (BCH a $ 450) pero si cuando se estabilice. No creo que le canibalice valor al BTC y, los tenedores de BCH habrán recibido un "bonus".

No de $ 450 pero, algo valdrá sin afectar la cotización del BTC y eso será una "suma".

Otra cosa es lo que ocurra en el MEDIANO PLAZO pero, de eso habrá que charlar luego.


----------



## p_pin (2 Ago 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Y lo de pasarlos a BTC parace que no está nada claro.
> Yo he cargado una clave privada en la que sólo quedan los BCC en un cliente llamado electrum, con la intención de enviarlos a hitbtc y venderlos, y lleva ya casi una hora la transación, en la blockchain del bcc, *y lleva CERO confirmaciones.*
> 
> Me parece a mi que los del BCC es una cagada aun mas mierdera de lo que pensamos,



A ver, llevan sin minar un bloque, según su blockchain 7 horas.... tratar de mover ahora las bcc parece arriesgado
A saber si todo ésto no estaba planeado para inflar el precio

Blockchair / Bitcoin Cash / Blocks

Por otro lado, el precio de cotización es artificial, por eso mismo, los exchange: o todavía no admiten las entradas-salidas, o tampoco pueden hacerse efectivos, por que sin bloques, no hay transacción

Y lo que comentaba alxemi de demanda en bittrex... pues puede ser "relativo", ahora mismo mirando hay unos 2.000 millones de demanda... (sólo hay 16 millones en circulación :: ) pero es que hay órdenes de compra por 1.000 millones a 0.00000001 sato

Sobre el tema de los nodos que comentaba ayer, otra cosa "que huele mal"
Captura de ayer de un forerto de bitcointalk, que además yo también mismo vi y comenté páginas atrás:






Ahora mismo sólo hay 612 nodos ABC. Algún "trapicheo" informático para dar una sensación de apoyo... que no era tal
Comprobación de los nodos aquí
Network Snapshot - Bitnodes


----------



## sirpask (2 Ago 2017)

Pero el hash de Bitcoin no ha bajado nada, y el tiempo en resolver los bloques tampoco.


----------



## debianita (2 Ago 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Si el precio del BCH sigue subiendo, cada vez va a ser más rentable minarlo, y habrá más mineros que se pasen a la cadena nueva aprovechando la baja dificultad.
> 
> Tendremos unos cuantos días/semanas de mucha inestabilidad hasta que todo se asiente, pero yo no me esperaba ver BCH a casi 500$. Al menos no tan pronto.
> 
> ...



Yo flipo.... Hechos:

1 - Tan solo se han minado 11 bloques BCC desde el HF. Meanwhile 125 bloques de BTC.

2 - El precio de BCC es indeterminado, puesto que no se pueden vender. Yo llevo horas intentando colocar los mios y aun está la TX esperando la primera confirmación de bloque.

3- Hay pocos chiringuitos donde se pueda hacer una TX en BCC y venderlos. En Kraken y demas dolo se pueden vender los "BCC" de Kraken, puesto que no permiten transferencias de BCC.

En fin, despues vendrán llorando los paletos avaros metidos a especuladores financieros.


----------



## Claudius (2 Ago 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Si el precio del BCH sigue subiendo, c*ada vez va a ser más rentable minarlo, *y habrá más mineros que se pasen a la cadena nueva aprovechando la baja dificultad.
> 
> Esto va a tener efectos claros en *el balance de mineros, y por ende en los tiempos de confirmación de ambas cadenas.*



Ahí le has dado, eso es lo que pueden estar buscando, y lo preocupante, el HF no es una pataleta, tienen un plan, que creo que va muy relacionado con lo que comentas.

Solo acaba de empezar su segunda fase, hay que tener en cuenta, que antes que Core tenga SW corriendo, van a tener funcionando bloques a 8M, las fee, al precio que ellos quieran, y si hubo spam a la mempool, como PoC de su viabilidad como ataque con éxito, se puede volver a ver con más intensidad.

Aunque también no me cabe duda, que la btcc también va a ser atacada, seguramente cuando aparezca cliente btcc se lo revisarán a fondo y si hay bug...

Una vez HF, el problema para la marca Bitcoin es que ya hay 2 bandos, irreconciliables y esto va a ser una guerra de desgaste, que sobre todo va a afectar y mucho a la* imagen *de moneda digital.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 11:55 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Pero el hash de Bitcoin no ha bajado nada, y el tiempo en resolver los bloques tampoco.



Ojalá, siga así dentro de 1 año..


----------



## mamendurrio (2 Ago 2017)

Condemor dijo:


> Ultimamente no sigo mucho este mundo y me acabo de enterar de toda esta movida del fork. Soy gilipollas y tenía una parte de mis bitcoins en bitstamp. No hay manera de obtener BCH de ahi ¿no? Porque si los retiro ahora iran a la cadena de BTC después del fork ¿no?



Ay colega, mira que se ha avisado un millón de veces que era mandatorio retirar todos los btc de los exchanges antes del fork !
Las gallinas hay que vigilarlas que sino dejan de poner huevos


----------



## sirpask (2 Ago 2017)

Hombre, la Imagen depende.
Core se ha quedado con las siglas BTC y es el cliente mas estable.

Los avances se van a implementar sobre esa cadena.

Luego, que el poder económico esté financiando al chino cabron y al rogelio para engañar a la población... Pues vale, por que estan quemando dolares a paladas, y alguien lo está soportando.

El objetivo de todo esto es joder, el divide y vencerás de toda la vida.
La ultima palabra la van a tener los mineros no Jihan.
Si no dudan y siguen tranquilamente haciendo su trabajo, SistemaCoin se quedara como alt residual.


----------



## debianita (2 Ago 2017)

Jojo los tamaños de los bloques minados de la shitcoin del chino cudeiro... Yo creo que no necesitan internet, mandando a chinos en bici con floppies de 5 "1/4, funcionará igual. Bloque cada 7 horas de 300 KBytes. El dinero del futuro. 

PD: Cada vez que leo "capitalización" sobre un "mercado" donde no existe la oferta, me dan ganas de matar.


----------



## Alxemi (2 Ago 2017)

Yo por lo pronto estoy mandando como el 60% de mi bch a viabtc, a ver si en el proximo bloque entra y puedo poner algunas ordenes, pero por ahora la red parada como decís, a esperar.


----------



## Registrador (2 Ago 2017)

candelario dijo:


> No se de que quieres tratar que sea mas importante.



Llevamos hablando 3 años de segwit y cuando cuando finalmente se implementa (gran noticia para bitcoin), perdemos el tiempo hablando de una shitcoin que no vale nada (ya que no se puede vender).


----------



## sirpask (2 Ago 2017)

Me imagino que la tercera fase del chinacoin este sera hacer transacciones ficticias para cargar la mempool, pero han pillado en un mes un poco malo.


----------



## asilei (2 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> ...
> Una vez HF, el problema para la marca Bitcoin es que ya hay 2 bandos, irreconciliables y esto va a ser una guerra de desgaste, que sobre todo va a afectar y mucho a la* imagen *de moneda digital.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 11:55 ----------



No estoy de acuerdo en absoluto en la visión de "guerra" es una visión antigua del sistema socioeconomico basado en centros de mando centralizados y estrcturas jerárquicas que obedecen ordenes, estamos frente a una cosa nueva. El Fork es un mecanismo de gobernanza distribuido donde unos actores plantean una estrategia diferente sobre una cripto a la comunidad y la *comunidad decide*. ¿Que nuevas utilidades ofrece? ¿que confianza genera? ¿Que planes de evolución proponen?

Si la suma de adopción de las dos es mayor al valor anterior es que realmente había un hueco 'de mercado' y se ha aprovechado, si la nueva es predominante a la anterior es que ésta última se habia dormido en los laureles, si la anterior sigue predominante es que el nuevo hueco era un solo nicho.

Cada uno de nosotros elige y escoge u opta por mentener las dos para utilidades diferentes. Y esto determina el resultado de las estrategias propuestas.


----------



## Divad (2 Ago 2017)

Os vais a cagar como China salga al escenario "apropiándose" de BCH 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sirpask (2 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Os vais a cagar como China salga al escenario "apropiándose" de BCH
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Ahí esta la clave.

¿Quien ha pagado las facturas del Chino C.?


----------



## vpsn (2 Ago 2017)

Nada, bitrex aun no acepta bitshitcoins, a ver a que precio los vendemos, a 500 dolares seguro que no


----------



## michinato (2 Ago 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Yo por lo pronto estoy mandando como el 60% de mi bch a viabtc, a ver si en el proximo bloque entra y puedo poner algunas ordenes, pero por ahora la red parada como decís, a esperar.



¿Con que cliente lo has enviado? 

¿Puedes contar el procedimiento con el que lo has hecho?

Se trataría de hacerlo sin arriesgar nuestros BTC que ahora mismo están en la misma dirección que los BCH.


----------



## p_pin (2 Ago 2017)

Estamos asistiendo a una manipulación del mercado nunca vista, BCC bloqueados, oferta limitada, mientras miles de btc y fiat pumpean el precio... los exchange encantados con sus comisiones... y mientras llevan 8 horas sin minar un bloque.... ¿todo ésto es un plan? sin bloque, no hay transación.... no hay oferta


----------



## sirpask (2 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Estamos asistiendo a una manipulación del mercado nunca vista, BCC bloqueados, oferta limitada, mientras miles de btc y fiat pumpean el precio... los exchange encantados con sus comisiones... y mientras llevan 8 horas sin minar un bloque.... ¿todo ésto es un plan? sin bloque, no hay transación.... no hay oferta



Sinceramente, yo creo que lo unico que nos tiene que preocupar es el hashrate y el tiempo de minado de bloques en la BC de BTC.

El resto solo lo hace la avaricia. A la gente se le hacen chririvitas los ojos al ver que tienen BCC por 500€ cada uno y no los pueden vender. Pero ese precio es falso.

Me recuerda en la peli de margincall cuando hacian apuestas sobre cuanto iban a bajar o subir los cds. No me acuerdo como se llamaba eso.


----------



## Pirro (2 Ago 2017)

O sea, que los únicos bitcoincash que se están vendiendo son los que están en posesión de los exchangers. Si yo quiero vender los míos no me dejan meterlos ::


----------



## ibg_kraft (2 Ago 2017)

[YOUTUBE]adl6v7JxCh0[/YOUTUBE]

Sacrificar un alfil que parece un as en la manga para que el contrincante deje desprotegido al rey para luego contraatacar con un caballo aparentemente inofensivo.

El alfil es la cotizacion del bcc, cual es el caballo?


----------



## Alxemi (2 Ago 2017)

michinato dijo:


> ¿Con que cliente lo has enviado?
> 
> ¿Puedes contar el procedimiento con el que lo has hecho?
> 
> Se trataría de hacerlo sin arriesgar nuestros BTC que ahora mismo están en la misma dirección que los BCH.



Pues lo primero saca los btc de esa direccion y los mandas a otra.

Si usas wallet con semilla deterministica ojo, mejor a otro wallet con otra semilla deterministica.

Esperas a tener una confirmación en la red BTC

Luego con el cliente bitoin ABC, sincronizas la red, esperas horas, importas clave privada, esperas horas, mandas transaccion, y esperas horas, tal vez infinitas si no hay mas bloques ::::

---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 13:36 ----------




Pirro dijo:


> O sea, que los únicos bitcoincash que se están vendiendo son los que están en posesión de los exchangers. Si yo quiero vender los míos no me dejan meterlos ::



En viabtc si puedes, cuando haya bloque ::

En los demás no tienen ni las wallets habilitadas.


----------



## Antonius Block (2 Ago 2017)

El tema está en que si al Jihan Wu le sale mal toda esta historia pues dispone que su minería vuelva al Btc Core y aquí no ha pasado nada. Si lo que tiene al fin y al cabo es un montón de tarjetas gráficas y una cuenta de Twitter.

Se habrán creado unos cuantos miles de millones de la nada, habrá sacado su buena tajada y aquí paz y después gloria.

Mientras no pumpee a contramercado su btc cash con todo lo que tenga en btc core no acabo de ver las potenciales pérdidas a las que se enfrenta con el experimento.


----------



## ninfireblade (2 Ago 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Aqui todos queriendo vender BCH... lo que me voy a descojonar si llegan a superar en precio a BTC :XX:
> 
> Se ve que aquí to dios tiene claro lo que va a pasar ienso:




Claro no, clarísimo. En cuanto se puedan enviar BCH a exchanges el dump va a ser épico.

Normal que ahora el precio esté alto si solo se está tradeando con una mínima cantidad de BCH sobre el total que existen.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 14:20 ----------




Jdnec_wow dijo:


> No sé porque la gente odia al Jihan, nos ha hecho ganar dinero a todos, un 10% mínimo de un día a otro. ::
> Si consideramos el market cap del Bitcoin como: BTC+BCH, entonces el market cap es de 50 Billones ahora, mientras que hace dos días era de 45 Billones.
> 
> Se han creado 5 billones de la nada.




Si no fuera por culpa de Jihan quien sabe lo que valdría ahora BTC. Muchisimo más que las migajas de BCH, que por otro lado nadie puede vender por ahora.


----------



## sirpask (2 Ago 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Claro no, clarísimo. En cuanto se puedan enviar BCH a exchanges el dump va a ser épico.
> 
> Normal que ahora el precio esté alto si solo se está tradeando con una mínima cantidad de BCH sobre el total que existen.
> 
> ...



El sistema teme la base ciber punk de bitcoin.


----------



## Claudius (2 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Hombre, la Imagen depende.
> Core se ha quedado con las siglas BTC y es el cliente mas estable.
> 
> Los avances se van a implementar sobre esa cadena.
> ...



Los yuanes chinos son 'ilimitados' la máquina de imprimir, no es como la yanki que tienen que dar ruedas de prensa para justificar.



sirpask dijo:


> El objetivo de todo esto es joder, el divide y vencerás de toda la vida.
> La ultima palabra la van a tener los mineros no Jihan.
> Si no dudan y siguen tranquilamente haciendo su trabajo, SistemaCoin se quedara como alt residual.



La última palabra la tendrá dónde se balancee la pasta gansa. Las guerras no se ganan con cañones, se ganan con quien tiene más pasta en el tiempo para comprar cañones.


----------



## sirpask (2 Ago 2017)

Pues la pasta la tiene el chino.


----------



## Claudius (2 Ago 2017)

asilei dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo en absoluto en la visión de "guerra" es una visión antigua del sistema socioeconomico basado en centros de mando centralizados y estrcturas jerárquicas que obedecen ordenes, estamos frente a una cosa nueva.



En Siria no hay guerra civil, son unos insurgentes y suma y sigue. 



asilei dijo:


> El Fork es un mecanismo de gobernanza distribuido donde unos actores plantean una estrategia diferente sobre una cripto a la comunidad y la *comunidad decide*. ¿Que nuevas utilidades ofrece? ¿que confianza genera? ¿Que planes de evolución proponen?



El mercado de los bot de los exchange decidirá.

Si yo controlo la producción de petróleo, y su canal y flujo de distribución tengo suficiente influencia, tengo control del mercado, pero tengo que evitar a toda costa que alguien que no le guste tenga consciencia de ello.
Estos días los USA, están demostrando a los moros y a los rusos en era Obama 'quien manda', ahora extrapola..

Quién ha estado minando en el último rally btc? quienes tienen exchange?
y que han hecho con esos btc?
Crees que los exchange tienen 1-1 btc en bóvedas respecto a flujo? 




asilei dijo:


> Si la suma de adopción de las dos es mayor al valor anterior es que realmente había un hueco 'de mercado' y se ha aprovechado, si la nueva es predominante a la anterior es que ésta última se habia dormido en los laureles, si la anterior sigue predominante es que el nuevo hueco era un solo nicho.
> 
> Cada uno de nosotros elige y escoge u opta por mentener las dos para utilidades diferentes. Y esto determina el resultado de las estrategias propuestas.



Pensar como un usuario y pensar como una 'corp.' es lo que marca la diferencia en el tiempo.


Si la estrategia ahora es, parar la volatididad en btc y btcc 'to the moon' para que los pares de cryptos con valor btc-eth, estén a fuego, cambiando shit, por tokens con algún valor (el tamaño de cadena).
Cada vez que inyectáis 'la shit' con intención de hundirla, la hacéis más fuerte, y eso que no está operativa 500$ :8: :: :abajo:

Eso si, alguno va a pasar de millonario a multimillonario.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 14:52 ----------




ibg_kraft dijo:


> El alfil es la cotizacion del bcc, cual es el caballo?



touché. El hash of course


----------



## racional (2 Ago 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Ay colega, mira que se ha avisado un millón de veces que era mandatorio retirar todos los btc de los exchanges antes del fork !
> Las gallinas hay que vigilarlas que sino dejan de poner huevos



No de todos los exhcanges, si lo tenias en kraken o bittrex te han dado tus BCH.


----------



## sirpask (2 Ago 2017)

keinur dijo:


> *Bitcoin Cash is in Bitpie - Bitpie 0.1 documentation
> 
> Bitcoin Cash is in Bither - Bitpie 0.1 documentation*



 , miedo me da ese programita...


----------



## mack008 (2 Ago 2017)

keinur dijo:


> *Bitcoin Cash is in Bitpie - Bitpie 0.1 documentation
> 
> Bitcoin Cash is in Bither - Bitpie 0.1 documentation*



si lo he entendido bien puedo mandar los bcc a otra wallet bcc des de bither solo con actualizarlo.
En mi caso que tengo cold storage entiendo que no hay peligro de replay attacs, no?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 16:14 ----------




mack008 dijo:


> si lo he entendido bien puedo mandar los bcc a otra wallet bcc des de bither solo con actualizarlo.
> En mi caso que tengo cold storage entiendo que no hay peligro de replay attacs, no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk



si es asi solo toca esperar que habran los depoditos en bcc para vender   

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (2 Ago 2017)

Aquí aparece el Jihan-coin en la tercera posición del ranking y cotizando a 600 y pico pipazos:

CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations


----------



## Pirro (2 Ago 2017)

La proporción está en 1:4 más o menos. Es como tener marcos de la Alemania oriental y la occidental al mismo tiempo ::


----------



## djun (2 Ago 2017)

BCH cayendo a 475 dólares. En cuestión de minutos.

Bitcoin Cash (BCH) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Edu.R (2 Ago 2017)

En kraken habían dado 1 BCH por cada BTC depositado.

Llamadme lo que queráis, pero he cogido y he vendido 0.5 BCH hace un rato y me han dado unos 250$. Me quedo con los dividendos.


----------



## asilei (2 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> En Siria no hay guerra civil, son unos insurgentes y suma y sigue.
> 
> 
> El mercado de los bot de los exchange decidirá.
> ...



¿Estas diciendo que no hay alternativa de organización socioeconomica que sistemas con lideres que gobiernan con estructuras jerárquicas? ¿Que te impide montar un exchange? ¿Que te impide salir del exchange a la cadena?

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en una cosa, en el momento que el hash se concentre en pocas manos se acabó el juego. Este es el unico peligro real de las criptos y BCC huele a encerrona.


----------



## p_pin (2 Ago 2017)

En Coinmarketcap han excluido en la media del precio de cotización de BCC el precio de :
- Bittrex
- Yobit

Razón:
* Price Excluded
** Volume Excluded - No Trading Fees
*** Price/Volume Excluded - Outlier Detected

---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 19:43 ----------

Bitcoin Cash (BCH) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## sirpask (2 Ago 2017)

Joder, Poloniex lleva ya un rato largo caido, y yo con una transaccion urgente por hacer... Sus muertos...ya lo se, no me echéis la bronca, pero es que es muy cómodo para ciertas cosas.


----------



## sirpask (2 Ago 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Toma publi: *Bitcoin Cash Is Now The 3rd-Largest Digital Currency After 100% Climb | Zero Hedge*
> 
> Yo sigo esperando el dump ::



No va a haber, esta siendo controlado al milímetro.


----------



## sirpask (2 Ago 2017)

BCH me recuerda a cuando sale una nueva empresa a bolsa, que primero sale solo para las empresas a un precio prefijado y negociado, y cuando abre el mercado ya está todo el pescado vendido a precios impuestos.


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ago 2017)

no hay que olvidar que btc normal en noviembre tendrá un fork.

si bitcoin cash logra meter a algún buen desarrollador, bitcoin cash es tecnológicamente más fuerte que bitcoin normal


----------



## sirpask (2 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> no hay que olvidar que btc normal en noviembre tendrá un fork.
> 
> si bitcoin cash logra meter a algún buen desarrollador, bitcoin cash es tecnológicamente más fuerte que bitcoin normal



En principio han dado una moratoria de 6 meses para trabajar en el segwit y las LN.

Asi que creo que lo de noviembre se va a posponer, estan viendo las orejas al lobo opresor.
Solo lo pueden vencer con mejores desarrollos, ya que el dinero lo tienen ellos.


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> En principio han dado una moratoria de 6 meses para trabajar en el segwit y las LN.
> 
> Asi que creo que lo de noviembre se va a posponer, estan viendo las orejas al lobo opresor.
> Solo lo pueden vencer con mejores desarrollos, ya que el dinero lo tienen ellos.



pues si btc postpone segwit y sus historias significa que va a seguir con comisiones de transacción altas

si bitcoin cash con sus 8 megas baja el precio de las transacciones tendrá varias opciones de ganar


----------



## sirpask (2 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> pues si btc postpone segwit y sus historias significa que va a seguir con comisiones de transacción altas
> 
> si bitcoin cash con sus 8 megas baja el precio de las transacciones tendrá varias opciones de ganar



Nono, segwit no se pospone, lo que se van a centrar en desarrollar aplicaciones y utilidades para usarlo, junto a la LN.


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Nono, segwit no se pospone, lo que se van a centrar en desarrollar aplicaciones y utilidades para usarlo, junto a la LN.



entonces no te he entendido... no se supone que segwit entraba con el fork de noviembre??? si se postpone es que no han encontrado aún solución....y llevan así 2 años...
de todas formas, más tiempo con comisiones altas....bitcoin cash no tendrá ese problema....a lo mejor gana la partida por eso


----------



## sirpask (2 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> entonces no te he entendido... no se supone que segwit entraba con el fork de noviembre??? si se postpone es que no han encontrado aún solución....y llevan así 2 años...
> de todas formas, más tiempo con comisiones altas....bitcoin cash no tendrá ese problema....a lo mejor gana la partida por eso



El segwit empieza a funcionar dentro de 21 dias, y se consolida dentro de 10 aprox.

El problema no es desarrollar una tecnologia, si no hacer casos de uso para ella. Y en eso van a trabajar.

Bitcoin se ha quedado entre dos aguas, el ChinoCoin y Litecoin, tiene la marca que hace mucho, eso si.

Por cierto, capas hay que ponerle por encima a bitcoin si o si para que la gente lo use facilmente, y las transacciones deben ser casi instantáneas tipo Visa.

Eso solo se puede conseguir con LN. Y las LN podrian desembocar en sidechains. Algo muy temido por todo el ecosistema.

La batalla va a ser dura.


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> El segwit empieza a funcionar dentro de 21 dias, y se consolida dentro de 10 aprox.
> 
> El problema no es desarrollar una tecnologia, si no hacer casos de uso para ella. Y en eso van a trabajar.
> 
> ...



porque temen las sidechains??... entiendo lo de la ln por tema comisiones y posible centralización.. 

de todas formas creo que todos estos problemas los soluciona ARDOR con la estructura de chain padre y chain hijo


----------



## Registrador (2 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> si bitcoin cash con sus 8 megas baja el precio de las transacciones tendrá varias opciones de ganar



Ya, Jo Jo, así q un minero monta todo el follón con el bcash para bajar las comisiones que cobran los mineros. Madre mía :XX:


----------



## Claudius (2 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Eso solo se puede conseguir con LN. Y las LN podrian desembocar en sidechains. Algo muy temido por todo el ecosistema.



No creo yo que se tema mucho a las SC (el tiempo de 1 año ha sido suficiente para que crezcan las competencias) ya que se va a tardar en verlas en producción, por parte de proyectos que tienen soluciones negociándose con corporaciones, etc. No voy a dar nombres, y no es la que estáis pensando. 

Cada proyecto tiene su hoja de ruta, *si las tecnologías pueden escalar*, y son técnicamente viables. Va a ser como el mercado de soluciones de SQL variopinto y a competir, que como sabemos hay varias que se reparten el mercado.


----------



## sirpask (2 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> porque temen las sidechains??... entiendo lo de la ln por tema comisiones y posible centralización..
> 
> de todas formas creo que todos estos problemas los soluciona ARDOR con la estructura de chain padre y chain hijo



Las LN descentralizan todo. Es como hacer una maquina virtual de java, para que cualquier comercio, empresa o persona pueda unicamente escribir en la BC de BTC a las 8.00 am para cargar "moneda" y a las 20.00 para "descargarla".

Todas las transacciones intermedias quedarian cuadradas en la "maquina virtual del comercio".

Las Sidechains es un paso mas a las Cadenas hijas de Ardor, se supone que podrian copiar cualquier altcoin como capa superior a las LN.
Por eso, la tecnologia Nextcoin ha cambiado de ser publica y opensource, a Opensource pero de propiedad de Jelurida.


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ago 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Ya, Jo Jo, así q un minero monta todo el follón con el bcash para bajar las comisiones que cobran los mineros. Madre mía :XX:



si bajas comisiones la gente hace más transacciones...a un minero me interesa que haya infinitas transacciones a muy bajo costó que una transacción con una fee muy cara..

---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 22:02 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Las LN descentralizan todo. Es como hacer una maquina virtual de java, para que cualquier comercio, empresa o persona pueda unicamente escribir en la BC de BTC a las 8.00 am para cargar "moneda" y a las 20.00 para "descargarla".
> 
> Todas las transacciones intermedias quedarian cuadradas en la "maquina virtual del comercio".
> 
> ...



la sidechain y las padre-hijo de chain son conceptos diferentes...

con la padre-hijo no te tienes que preocupar de la seguridad de la cadena ni de que este bien programada porque todo eso lo proporciona el padre... con sidechain si te tienes que preocupar de la seguridad y programación de la cadena


----------



## sirpask (2 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> si bajas comisiones la gente hace más transacciones...a un minero me interesa que haya infinitas transacciones a muy bajo costó que una transacción con una fee muy cara..
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 22:02 ----------
> 
> ...



Salvo que un minero tenga una tecnologia mucho mas avanzada, assicboost.
Entonces el resto tendrian que buscar otra.


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Salvo que un minero tenga una tecnologia mucho mas avanzada, assicboost.
> Entonces el resto tendrian que buscar otra.



todos los mineros tienen tecnología similar...


----------



## sirpask (2 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> todos los mineros tienen tecnología similar...



Que yo sepa hay varias tecnologias.
La mas vendida es la de assicboost eso si.


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Que yo sepa hay varias tecnologias.
> La mas vendida es la de assicboost eso si.



me refiero en cuestión de rendimientos... vamos, que no va a haber un minero que de repente se saque un aparato de la nada que se tan veloz que haga el 100% de los bloques...


----------



## rujtt (2 Ago 2017)

Una persona que tuviera btc en una version de electrum (que no es la mas actual) ¿que tiene que hacer para que le aparezcan los bitcoincash que le corresponden? alguna manera sencilla decir...

¿Donde es mas facil cambiar bitcoincash por otras cryptos?


----------



## asilei (2 Ago 2017)

Curioso ver gran parte de los apocalipticos del BTC adorar al nuevo BCH...


----------



## sirpask (2 Ago 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Curioso ver gran parte de los apocalipticos del BTC adorar al nuevo BCH...



Pues yo no he visto ninguno, y llevo dos dias en tuiter leyendo de todo.


----------



## asilei (2 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Nono, segwit no se pospone, lo que se van a centrar en desarrollar aplicaciones y utilidades para usarlo, junto a la LN.



Para mi esta es la gran oportunidad de los constructores/creadores, esta todo por hacer. Olvidaros de los inversores/especuladores miedosos y tergiversadores.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 23:37 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Pues yo no he visto ninguno, y llevo dos dias en tuiter leyendo de todo.



Un poco mas arriba tienes al clapham


----------



## sirpask (2 Ago 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Para mi esta es la gran oportunidad de los constructores/creadores, esta todo por hacer. Olvidaros de los inversores/especuladores miedosos y tergiversadores.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 23:37 ----------
> 
> ...



Pufff, es el jesuslodijo de este hilo, ya ni lo leo jeje

---------- Post added 02-ago-2017 at 21:48 ----------

Por cierto, poloniex sigue caido... Mecaguenla p...

@poloniex
Trading has been halted while we work to restore connectivity. This may take some time.


----------



## dunlop (2 Ago 2017)

Poloniex...


> This page isn’t working
> poloniex.com is currently unable to handle this request.


----------



## Registrador (2 Ago 2017)

Los dueños de Kraken no permiten vender Bcash. Los Bcash que se están vendiendo son los suyos propios, evidentemente se quieren deshacer de ellos antes que lleguen los demás para el Big Dump. No diréis q no os lo dijimos


----------



## ibg_kraft (3 Ago 2017)

Yo no descartaria un Dump and Pump. 

Puede que "alguien" quiera hacerse con muchos Bitcoin baratos.

La cuestion es si durante el Dump los bch estaran vendibles o no.


----------



## Emeregildo (3 Ago 2017)

Durante su primer día de vida Bcash ha logrado minar solo 16 bloques. Eso da una media de un bloque cada 1 hora y media! 

El último bloque fue minado a las 18:36. Es decir, lleva cerca de 4 horas sin salir un bloque.4 horas de movimientos y transacciones bloqueadas.

Coin Dance | Bitcoin Cash Block Details


Y no solo eso, el *60% de los bloques* a esta hora *10/16* han sido minados por un desconocido hostel en Hongkong. (Viva la rapidez y descentralización de Bcash)

Podeís ver como señalan los bloques con la dirección del lugar. 

M Y/Genesis Block 269-273 Hennessy Road Wan Chai Hong Kong/ 6

Hong Kong Hostel Has Mined 75% of Bitcoin Cash so Far as a Joke | Bitsonline

El mismo propietario del hostal dice que solo mina para darle publicidad a su modesto negocio. 

''The Bitcoin Cash ‘Mystery Miner’ has revealed himself, and it turns out_* he was only doing it to advertise his Hostel and Bitcoin Center*_''

Y cuando le preguntan dice que *mina solo por diversión* ::::

“*We mine that just for fun … to promote the new trading center. And to promote Hong Kong*”


Por contar un poco mi historia personal deshaciendome de mis BCH. 
Cojo mis BTC, me los llevo a una nuevo wallet, y digo vale, voy a importar las direcciones vacias a un monedero BCH. Sorpresa, no hay monederos de BCH, todos los disponibles hay que descargarse la blockchain completa, eso son varios dias y cientos de gigas, ni de coña, voy a electron cash. Mi ordenador me dice que tiene más peligro que un mono con pistola, archivos corruptos, el antivirus loco. En fín, no soy informatico y paso de problemas.

Un amable forero me habla de coinomi. Vale, un monedero de movil. Menuda mierda porque quiero mover una cantidad considerable, preferiria no meterlos en el movil ya que es bastante inseguro, pero bueno, no me queda otra..

Los barro a iconomi, no importo las claves porque el monedero no tiene la opción. Eso implica tener que meter una transacción en una blockchain que saca un bloque de media cada hora y media. Espero horas a que salga un bloque y con una confirmación digo. Bueno pues tengo mis Bcash, ahora los voy a vender.

Y me encuentro con que no hay exchanges que acepten depositos de BCH. Normalmente uso Kraken, pero no me deja. Total que buscando me encuentro con un Exchange Chino que sí acepta (Viabtc) No me gustan los chinos y no me gustan los exchanges chinos pero aquí hemos venido a jugar.

Me hago una cuenta, por cierto muy facil si nó eres chino. Solo te piden que verifiques si vas a sacar dinero en yuanes. Muy gracioso. Pero yo paso de yuanes, yo quiero mis BTC de verdad.

Total que hago una operación para pasar el dinero a ViaBTC. Me toca esperar a una blockchain que no funciona. Otra hora y media despues tengo una confirmación. Opero con mis Bcash y consigo venderlos por 0.12 bitcoin. 

Me cago un poco en mis muertos porque hoy habían pasado los 0.25, pero bueno dinero gratis. Y cuando voy a sacarlos veo que solo se pueden sacar los BTC después de 20 confirmaciones en el deposito de los BCH ::::

Es decir que a este ritmo voy a tener que esperar mínimo otras *27 horas* :ouch: ( ya tengo 2 confirmaciones) para sacar mis realBTC a un lugar seguro lejos de las tierras de los hombrecillos amarillos con ojos rasgados. :ouch:


A modo de resumen, tenemos una nueva moneda lenta, muy centralizada, minada por un hostelero en Hong kong, la cual no se puede tradear, ni mover, ni retirar, ni nada de nada. 







Está todo el mundo bloqueado igual que lo he estado yo duranto dos días y sigo en parte estando (esperando 18 confirmaciones que tardan de media más de 1 hora y media cada una) 

Una moneda que está 4 en capitalización, con un precio totalmente desorbitado debido a que literalmente no hay oferta de Bitcoin cash porque la gente no los puede mover de sus wallet. Contando que la mayoría de gente todavía no tiene ni puta idea de como importar una clave y sigue haciendo preguntas ultrabásicas. 

CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Mi idea es que Bcash es una tremenda y brutal burbuja que en cuanto 4 o 5 exchanges abran a depositos va a caer en picado en cuestión de horas. 

El precio ahora mismo está *out of whack*, vamos que no funciona, no tiene credibilidad.

Por cierto, precio de BCH cada vez que se mina un bloque :::::::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:







El que quiera entender que entienda.

Si esta es la oposición a Bitcoin, estoy muy muy tranquilo. Es una chapuza de tamaño colosal. Una broma de altcoin. No es que no le llegue a la altura del betún al original Bitcoin, es que la mayoría de las altcoins tipo monero, litecoin etc... le sacan siglos de ventaja en descentralización, rapidez, funcionamiento, estabilidad, etc... 

En cuanto compita de tú a tú (sin exchanges capados) con el resto veremos el precio real de BCH

En el fondo creo que he vendido a un precio excelente preveiendo lo que va a suceder en las proximas semanas


----------



## Claudius (3 Ago 2017)

Bitácora
HardFork bitcoin: Especial 1 de Agosto - bitcoiner today


----------



## Emeregildo (3 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Si haces eso cada dia ...el crecimiento exponencial te hara
> ASQUEROSAMENTE RICO ...
> 
> Ni un misero THANKS




Los cuentos de la lechera, y aquí tienes mi thanks que hoy me aburro.



PD. Por cierto, como advirtió Sr. Mojón por aquí hace ya muchisimo tiempo. En caso de un Hardfork se iban a destapar las miserias de muchos exchanges, se iba a ver quien de verdad tiene bitcoins almacenados y quien no.

Coinbase y Poloniex dijeron que de BCH nanai, sospechoso...

Y justo un día después del Hardfork... :: ::

Poloniex caído todo el día y la operativa bloqueada 

''connectivity issues'' 

Twitter

Twitter


Además, además... Sorpresa... Cambio en las condiciones y terminos de uso de la plataforma... 

http://blog.bitcuners.org/post/163730541548/poloniex-suspende-temporalmente-operaciones


* “AVISO:* Hemos actualizado los Términos de Uso de Poloniex. Estos cambios se hacen efectivos de forma inmediata y aplican a todos los usuarios registrados en el servicio. Le invitamos a revisar nuestros Términos y constatar los cambios realizados. Si no está de acuerdo con alguna de las modificaciones realizadas, puede ponerse en contacto con el servicio de atención al cliente y solicitar el cierre de su cuenta”.

Entre los cambios más importantes en los términos de uso está la incorporación de una *cláusula en la que el usuario registrado en la plataforma renuncia a la posibilidad de participar en demandas colectivas dirigidas contra la empresa*. :::::fiufiu: Esto tiene implicaciones muy importantes a considerar ya que en caso de ocurrir algún evento donde un número importante de personas resulten afectadas, el derecho a presentar cargos para restitución de los fondos afectados podría verse anulado por lo antes expuesto. ::::


Vaya porqué será que se sacan una clausula así bajo la manga?

Rumors of Insolvency Circulate Among Users of Bitcoin Exchange Poloniex, Support Slow

_“I have a support ticket with Poloniex and have been updating it every day, to no avail.* They never respond*. Because this is quite a large amount of money, it makes absolutely no sense that they would not reply to my requests,* except to say that that a reasonable person would consider them insolvent*.”_


_“I have tried contacting everyone I can find with any ties to Poloniex, each time *I was met with no reply*. $15,000 might not be a lot for some people, but for me, it's the difference in being able to pay my bills. *I have waited over 25 days with no reply to my ticket*. Please help me by upvoting this so Poloniex will be forced to fix this for me. Thank you so much for all your help. Ticket #228146.”_

El que quiera entender que entienda 


Mt.Gox 2.0 incoming.... palomitas


----------



## ibg_kraft (3 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Con este metodo no hace falta que el BTC baje de los 2700 $ .
> Si no baja , pues mejor ...la volatilidad hace que ganes pasta y si todo baja un 10 % aprovechas y cargas ...
> 
> Luego el dia que quieras recuperar tus 1400 $ lo vendes ...y tendras una bonita plusvalia ....
> ...



El metodo puede funcionar durante una etapa del ciclo del $, pero puede que cuando llegue una nueva etapa el metodo deje de funcionar en el sentido de que los 100$ diarios pasen a ser -100$ diarios incluyendo las recompras de btc. 

Al final btc se comporta como otras commodities, tambien dependientes del ciclo del $. 













De momento puede que siga funcionando. Yo pararia cuando empieze el crash, ya sea este año, el que viene o en 2020, puesto que puede haber turbulencias. Despues a saco, puede que se llegue a 1000 diarios.


----------



## Mercyless (3 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> No te mates ...al final , da igual lo que digas , nadie te hara caso
> La gente solo cree su propia mentira.
> Vienen al Foro como quien va la Universidad a jugar al mus ( juego rarisimo que el clapham no entiende )
> No tienen ni idea de como va el mundo ...y claro , el clapham es ...
> ...



Tengo BTC, LITECOIN y Ether, que otras 2 me recomiendas...

THANKS


----------



## sirpask (3 Ago 2017)

La web de Poloniex sin ir... Solo van las apis y los bots.

Joder, joder... Que pillada me han hecho por 24h...


----------



## debianita (3 Ago 2017)

Gracias al chino mierda tengo un +12% BTC en mi cold wallet.

Pasos que he seguido:
- Desempolvar el wallet, crear uno nuevo y enviar todos los BTC.
- Instalar en una maquina virtual el soft ElectronCash (fork de electrum para BCC) importar la seed de mi antiguo wallet (el que ya no tiene BTC). Seleccionar un server de BCC en el apartado network.
- crear una cuenta en HITBTC trasnferir los BCC, venderlos por BTC y de vuelta a casa.

Todo por joder al chino cabrón. Cada vez que hay nuevo bloque de BCC entran millares en Hitbtc y son dumpeados sin pedad.

No conocia este exchange y la verdad, me ha gustado mucho la plataforma. Pero no dejo alli ni un satoshi, ni a punta de pistola.


----------



## Alxemi (3 Ago 2017)

debianita dijo:


> Gracias al chino mierda tengo un +12% BTC en mi cold wallet.
> 
> Pasos que he seguido:
> - Desempolvar el wallet, crear uno nuevo y enviar todos los BTC.
> ...



HitBTC parece la única opcion ahora mismo para vender. Pero es un shitexchanger genuino, ojo.


----------



## comparto-piso (3 Ago 2017)

Condemor dijo:


> Ultimamente no sigo mucho este mundo y me acabo de enterar de toda esta movida del fork. Soy gilipollas y tenía una parte de mis bitcoins en bitstamp. No hay manera de obtener BCH de ahi ¿no? Porque si los retiro ahora iran a la cadena de BTC después del fork ¿no?



Al final vas a tener "suerte". Pero bueno parece que ira para largo y ya el precio no sera el de hoy ni mucho menos.



https://www.bitstamp.net/article/bitcoin-cash-our-position/


Logicamente no lo hacen por el beneficios de sus usuarios si no por miedo tras la avalancha de demandas que se esperan contra coinbase


----------



## asilei (3 Ago 2017)

Blockchain.info sigue la misma politica

"As of today, we have no immediate plans to fully support the Bitcoin Cash fork within our main product. But, if BCC develops into an actual chain and market, you will be able to use your recovery phrase to export your funds and use them on that chain, regardless of whether or not Blockchain chooses to support it."

Bitcoin Cash Hard Fork: What it Means for Blockchain Wallet Users


----------



## Nailuj2000 (3 Ago 2017)

debianita dijo:


> Gracias al chino mierda tengo un +12% BTC en mi cold wallet.
> 
> Pasos que he seguido:
> - Desempolvar el wallet, crear uno nuevo y enviar todos los BTC.
> ...





Hemos hehco exactamente lo mismo: Electron en una MV y HitBTC 

Gracias chino XDDD

---------- Post added 03-ago-2017 at 12:04 ----------




Mercyless dijo:


> Tengo BTC, LITECOIN y Ether, que otras 2 me recomiendas...
> 
> THANKS



Te recomiendo Burbucoin, que es la coin oficial de aquí, así que no te va a faltar soporte técnico


----------



## tolomeo (3 Ago 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Hemos hehco exactamente lo mismo: Electron en una MV y HitBTC
> 
> Gracias chino XDDD



Los capullos de trezor tienen deshabilitada la cuenta BCH. 
Por Murphy, cuando quieran habilitarla, el valor del fabuloso BCH estará cercano a cero.


----------



## yanpakal (3 Ago 2017)

Yo he vendido los bitcoin cash en kraken

Enviado desde mi YD201 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vpsn (3 Ago 2017)

Hola, tengo una preguntilla

He seguido estos pasos:

1 - He movido mis btc a un monedero de blockchain.info
2 - He restaurado el monedero antiguo con Coinomi
3 - No veo los bitcoin cash

me dejo algo? La contrasenya que me piden en Coinomi deberia ser la misma que en blockchain?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## rujtt (3 Ago 2017)

Una persona que tuviera btc en una version de electrum (que no es la mas actual) ¿que tiene que hacer para que le aparezcan los bitcoincash que le corresponden? alguna manera sencilla decir...

¿Donde es mas facil cambiar bitcoincash por otras cryptos?


----------



## vpsn (3 Ago 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Hola, tengo una preguntilla
> 
> He seguido estos pasos:
> 
> ...



ok, solucionado, el problema es que no veo como coño mandar a kraken estos bch


----------



## p_pin (3 Ago 2017)

Ese es el problema, que la mayoría de exchange, aun no permiten que se les envíen los bch... y los que sí lo permiten, no parecen los "más fiables"


----------



## candelario (3 Ago 2017)

Recomendación sobre cómo canjear Bitcoin Cash
============================================

31 de julio de 2017.

Electrum es una cartera Bitcoin creada por Thomas Voegtlin en 2011.
Electrum es distribuido por Electrum Technologies GmbH, una empresa
Registrado en Alemania, utilizando el sitio web https://electrum.org


Los usuarios de Electrum que no están interesados ​​en Bitcoin Cash no necesitan
Preocuparse ni tomar ninguna acción en particular. La siguiente nota es sólo
Para los usuarios que deseen acceder a su Bitcoin Cash (BCC).

"Electron Cash" es una bifurcación de Electrum para Bitcoin Cash. Electron Cash
No está respaldado por Electrum. Es de código abierto, y binarios
(Archivos ejecutables) están disponibles para Windows, OSX y
Androide. Sin embargo, cuando ejecuta binarios en lugar de código fuente,
No tienen ninguna garantía de que coincidan con el código fuente. Esta es la razón por la cartera
Los binarios suelen ser firmados por los desarrolladores. Una firma digital
La responsabilidad de la persona que firma.

La persona que distribuye los binarios Electron Cash ha decidido
Permanece anónimo, y utiliza el nombre falso "Jonald Fyookball" en orden
Para firmar binarios Electron Cash. Por lo tanto, si estos binarios contienen código
Que está diseñado para robar sus bitcoins, el autor del robo se
Ser anónimo y caminar lejos con seguridad con sus fondos.

Este peligro se ve exacerbado por el hecho de que el comportamiento
Electron Cash es copiar silenciosamente todas sus carteras Electrum en su
Propio directorio. Por lo tanto, si ejecuta Electron Cash en una máquina donde usted
Anteriormente utilizado Electrum, todas sus carteras preexistentes serán
Disponible en Electron Cash, y sólo tendrá que introducir su
Contraseña para exponer sus bitcoins a robo potencial.

Por lo tanto, los usuarios que deseen ejecutar los binarios Electron Cash deben hacer
En una máquina separada, que no tiene su cartera Bitcoin. Nosotros
Recomendamos proceder de la siguiente manera:

*1. Instale Electron Cash en una máquina que no tenga su
*Carteras Electrum.

*2. Espere hasta que la horquilla de BCC haya tenido lugar, y algunos bloques de BCC
*Han sido minadas.

*3. Mueva todos sus fondos Electrum a una nueva cartera Electrum. Esta voluntad
*Mover sólo su BTC, y no su BCC, porque la cadena de bloque BCC tiene
*Protección de repetición. Espere hasta que se confirme la transacción.

*4. Ingrese la semilla de su (ahora vacía) billetera o llaves privadas en
*Electron Cash. Dado que el BTC se han trasladado a una cartera nueva,
*Entrar en su vieja semilla en Electron Cash no pondrá sus fondos BTC
*en riesgo.

Siguiendo estos 4 sencillos pasos, podrá acceder a su BCC
Sin comprometer su BTC.


De la pagina de Electrum.


----------



## michinato (3 Ago 2017)

He estado mirando que hacen los más ricos poseedores de BCC y no parece que haya prácticamente movimientos en el ranking.


Más o menos del top 1000, desde que sucedió el fork, solo han vendido 14.


Esto de momento indica que la mayoría están holdeando. 


¿Por que están holdeando? 

1. No quieren arriesgar sus fortunas en cold wallets por lo que consideran una "altcoin". El beneficio no compensa el riesgo.
2. Debido a la lentitud de los bloques de BCC y a que la mayor parte de los exchanges no admiten depósitos, todavía no han conseguido mover sus BCC.
3. Ya son ricos en BTC y no les cuesta nada holdear los BCC por si en el futuro suena la flauta.
...


----------



## pepeluilli (3 Ago 2017)

candelario dijo:


> Recomendación sobre cómo canjear Bitcoin Cash
> ============================================
> 
> 31 de julio de 2017.
> ...



Tengo dudas sobre el punto 4: con la semilla de las doce palabras de electrum sirve para la importación en electron cash o hay que exportar las claves privadas desde electrum para después importarlas desde electrum cash?


----------



## mamendurrio (3 Ago 2017)

debianita dijo:


> Gracias al chino mierda tengo un +12% BTC en mi cold wallet.
> 
> Pasos que he seguido:
> - Desempolvar el wallet, crear uno nuevo y enviar todos los BTC.
> ...



Gracias por esta importante importacion. Entonces ya es posible transferir BCC a HITBTC, cambiarlos por BTC, y sacar esos BTC de vuelta a tu propio wallet ?
Como de fiable es HITBTC ?

Gracias

---------- Post added 03-ago-2017 at 14:48 ----------




rujtt dijo:


> Una persona que tuviera btc en una version de electrum (que no es la mas actual) ¿que tiene que hacer para que le aparezcan los bitcoincash que le corresponden? alguna manera sencilla decir...
> 
> ¿Donde es mas facil cambiar bitcoincash por otras cryptos?



Mira la explicacion que han puesto en este hilo hace unos pocos posts.
De todas formas te resumo>
1/ Antes de nada es MUY IMPORTANTE que crees un NUEVO WALLET en Electrum, osea con nueva semilla y todo. Entonces envias todos tus BTC de tu antiguo wallet a el nuevo. De esta forma el wallet antiguo /ese que tienes ahora/ queda totalmente vacio de BTC.
2/ Una vez hecho esto tendras que obtener un software de wallet DIFERENTE que soporte BCC, algunos mencionan Electrum Cash pero hay otros.
3/ A ser posible en un PC distinto instalas ese software wallet que soporta BCC.
4/ Luego ese sofware wallet de BCC introduces las claves privadas, o incluso solamente el seed me parece que se puede hacer tambien de ese otro wallet que inicialmente tenias en Electrum y que has vaciado totalmente de tus BTC.
5/ En cuanto a cambiar tus BCC por BTC actualmete creo que no hay ningun exchange que aun lo permita, excepto ese que mencionan aqui HITBTC pero que algunos tambien dicen es poco fiable....aunque alguno ya ha hecho la operacion con exito de enviar sus BCC desde su software wallet Electrum Cash a ese exchange, cambiarlos por BTC y enseguida sacar de alli esos nuevos BTC a tu propio wallet.

NOTA> Posiblemente hay un segundo exchange donde tambien se puede cambiar BCC por BTC, aunque no he leido detalles si actualmente dejan depositar BCC y sacar los BTC
VIABTC 
BCC/BTC
Electrum Cash wallet
http://www.electroncash.org/
Wallets y Exchanges que soportan o soportaran en un futuro BCC>
These Bitcoin Exchanges and Wallets Are Supporting Bitcoin Cash

LA INFORMACION QUE PONGO AQUI NO ES GARANTIA DE NADA, NI ENLACES NI INSTRUCCIONES. TU ERES EL UNICO RESPONSABLE DE TUS CRYPTOMONEDAS. SI DUDAS, ESPERA, INFORMATE MAS ANTES DE HACER NADA.


----------



## Claudius (3 Ago 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Mucha expectación. Y el dump que no llega... Ay, y si me he equivocado vendiendo los BCH? Ay, ay...



Hold!!! Total, es que no hay nada que perder.. todos son ganancias potenciales, aunque valga un mísero céntimo.


----------



## pepeluilli (3 Ago 2017)

pepeluilli dijo:


> Tengo dudas sobre el punto 4: con la semilla de las doce palabras de electrum sirve para la importación en electron cash o hay que exportar las claves privadas desde electrum para después importarlas desde electrum cash?



Me respondo yo mismo que acabo de hacer el procedimiento: efectivamente, con la semilla vale, no hace falta exportar/importar las claves privadas

a ver cuanto tarda ahora en mandar los bch a hitbtc


----------



## ninfireblade (3 Ago 2017)

michinato dijo:


> He estado mirando que hacen los más ricos poseedores de BCC y no parece que haya prácticamente movimientos en el ranking.
> 
> 
> Más o menos del top 1000, desde que sucedió el fork, solo han vendido 14.
> ...




4. Están esperando a que un exchange fiable admita depositos de BCH para dumpear.


----------



## p_pin (3 Ago 2017)

El un wallet core, si renombro el wallet.dat a por ejemplo walletviejo.dat y abro (se generaría otro wallet.dat automaticamente)... ya se considera otro monedero y por tanto seguro?


----------



## Antonius Block (3 Ago 2017)

michinato dijo:


> He estado mirando que hacen los más ricos poseedores de BCC y no parece que haya prácticamente movimientos en el ranking.
> 
> 
> Más o menos del top 1000, desde que sucedió el fork, solo han vendido 14.
> ...



No descartes que las claves privadas de muchas de esas wallets estén perdidas en el olvido y sean irrecuperables


----------



## candelario (3 Ago 2017)

¿Donde de puede mirar la blockchain de bitcoin cahs?


----------



## Emeregildo (3 Ago 2017)

candelario dijo:


> ¿Donde de puede mirar la blockchain de bitcoin cahs?



Blockchair / Bitcoin Cash / Blocks

Coin Dance | Home


----------



## asilei (3 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Hold!!! Total, es que no hay nada que perder.. todos son ganancias potenciales, aunque valga un mísero céntimo.



Solo pierdes la ventana de oportunidad.. :fiufiu:


----------



## p_pin (3 Ago 2017)

Abiertos depositos en bittrex, piden 20 confirmaciones


----------



## rujtt (3 Ago 2017)

¿Habra que actualizar electrum en linux a la ultima version para que aparezcan los bitcoincash?

¿Como se actualiza electrum en linux a la ultima version? ¿Al actualizar se conservaran las billeteras de la version antigua?

Que dificil es conseguir estos bitcoincash.


----------



## Condemor (3 Ago 2017)

comparto-piso dijo:


> Al final vas a tener "suerte". Pero bueno parece que ira para largo y ya el precio no sera el de hoy ni mucho menos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues de puta madre, gracias. Es una cantidad bastante pequeña, un 10% o 15% me da igual sacarle. Pero si por casualidad terminan valiendo algo de verdad (lo dudo mucho) me jodería perderlos.


----------



## Emeregildo (3 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham observa ...y callado
> mientras las wasasas revolotean alegremente alrededor de la bombilla hasta achicharrarse , el clapham esta al acecho ...
> Se lame el lomo sabiendo que las gacelas y gacelos estan confiad@s en su miserable irrelevancia . El clapham no se inmuta ...
> DATOS , DATOS , DATOS ..
> ...




Yo te cito para owned.


Ah y te doy mi thanks


----------



## debianita (3 Ago 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Gracias por esta importante importacion. Entonces ya es posible transferir BCC a HITBTC, cambiarlos por BTC, y sacar esos BTC de vuelta a tu propio wallet ?
> Como de fiable es HITBTC ?
> 
> Gracias
> ...


----------



## Borjita burbujas (3 Ago 2017)

debianita dijo:


> mamendurrio dijo:
> 
> 
> > Gracias por esta importante importacion. Entonces ya es posible transferir BCC a HITBTC, cambiarlos por BTC, y sacar esos BTC de vuelta a tu propio wallet ?
> ...


----------



## rujtt (3 Ago 2017)

¿Habra que actualizar electrum en linux a la ultima version para que aparezcan los bitcoincash?

¿Como se actualiza electrum en linux a la ultima version? ¿Al actualizar se conservaran las billeteras de la version antigua?

Que dificil es conseguir estos bitcoincash.


----------



## p_pin (3 Ago 2017)

Resumen de bcc, estas primeras 48 horas, la estafa en directo:


Pumpean el precio en bittrex, sin minar nada, sin minado no puede haber transacciones.
Ésto hace que los exchanges, precavidos, sigan son los depósitos cerrados


Empieza a haber un poco de coña con el minado en las redes, y de repente, tras más de 10 horas sin minar un bloque, empieza a haber bloques, incluso llegaron 2 en media hora.


Se ajusta la dificultad en varias ocaciones por el bajo poder de minado, cayendo de 860.000Mll a 220.000Mll. Con éste escenario empiezan a caer bloques a "buen ritmo", cada 15-20 minutos... es el punto de partida para que los exchange vayan considerando abrir depósitos. 


En hitbtc, que fue de los primeros en admitir depósitos el precio es casi la mitad que en bittrex.


Bittrex anuncio en twitetr que si la "cadena no se cae" :XX: , abren los depósitos a las 9 horas (hora usa - Las vegas), *18h en España*
Twitter


Desgraciadamente.... :: digo CASUALMENTE, el último bloque minado por esa hora es a las 16:36 h hora utc (*hora española 18 :36H*). Y se produce un parón de varias horas sin minado de bloque, y sin minado, no puede haber transacciones ni tampoco puede haber "confirmaciones" en exchange. Es decir, es una contra-medida al anuncio de Bittrex, para evitar que las coins lleguen a exchange
Blockchair / Bitcoin Cash / Blocks

Para hacerse una idea, hice el depósito sobre las 6 y algo hora española, estuvo 5 horas sólo con una confirmación, se necesitan 20
He leído varias quejas por los foros de bctalk, oh sorpresa, de repente 3 bloques seguidos en 30 minutos... 

Están manipulando todo lo que pueden, ni me imagino que harían con más poder, y centralizado, en manos de la "pareja"


----------



## louis.gara (3 Ago 2017)

He pasado mis bcc de Electrum a Bittrex vía ElectronCash.

Actualmente en Bittrex aparece reflejados los bcc como pending deposit. Según tengo entendido son necesarias 20 confirmaciones, a través de Blockchair compruebo que la transacción ya se ha incluído en un bloque, sin embargo no encuentro la manera de verificar las confirmaciones realizadas. 

Existe alguna manera de comprobarlo?


----------



## ciberobrero (3 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham observa ...y callado
> mientras las wasasas revolotean alegremente alrededor de la bombilla hasta achicharrarse , el clapham esta al acecho ...
> Se lame el lomo sabiendo que las gacelas y gacelos estan confiad@s en su miserable irrelevancia . El clapham no se inmuta ...
> DATOS , DATOS , DATOS ..
> ...



Jajaja hay que admitir que pregonas buen humor si se te lee desenfadadamente.

Ahí te fue tu thanks, anda, pa que no te quejes.


----------



## p_pin (4 Ago 2017)

louis.gara dijo:


> He pasado mis bcc de Electrum a Bittrex vía ElectronCash.
> 
> Actualmente en Bittrex aparece reflejados los bcc como pending deposit. Según tengo entendido son necesarias *20 confirmaciones*, a través de Blockchair compruebo que la transacción ya se ha incluído en un bloque, *sin embargo no encuentro la manera de verificar las confirmaciones realizadas. *
> 
> Existe alguna manera de comprobarlo?



Eso es, son 20 confirmaciones

Se han tirado casi 5 horas sin minar un bloque así que se está alargando

En bittrex puedes ver cuántas confirmaciones llevas en la "pestaña" Wallet, bajas un poco y verás "Pending Deposits", yo ya voy por 5-20


----------



## Pirro (4 Ago 2017)

Me pregunto que estará hará haciendo el Sr.Mojon con su montaña de BCC. Al final el chino le ha obligado a el y a todos a shitcoinear ienso:


----------



## Ojodelince (4 Ago 2017)

Pues mientras tanto en la mayoría de los exchanges ya están cerca de los 2.800 usd... por no citar a Okcoin que va por libre, 2891 usd...


----------



## sirpask (4 Ago 2017)

Update on Bitcoin Cash

Coinbase, We are planning to have support for bitcoin cash by January 1, 2018, assuming no additional risks emerge during that time.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (4 Ago 2017)

Esta mañana conseguí terminar de subir a HitBTC los BCC que había metido en el Wallet ElectronCash. Dejé una orden de venta a 0.13BTC sin mucha esperanza de que llegara a ese precio, pues en ese momento estaba a 0.9. Acabp de llegar, y he visto que los he vendido todos, y además ha sido precísamente 0.13 su máximo de hoy. 

Lo diré una vez más: Gracias chino, gracias, eres cojonudo, eres la mejor persona del mundo, guapo, listo, y con mas brillo que Ronaldo. Gracias gracias gracias  

Dicho esto mientras veo como esos BTC caidos del cielo amarillo aparecen, procedentes de hitbtc, en mi paperwallet


----------



## Antonius Block (4 Ago 2017)

Comentar que en viabtc el cambio BCC-BTC está algo más favorable y además permiten tradear con sólo una confirmación. Eso sí, para sacar cualquier cosa tradeada con BCC, hacen falta las 20 confirmaciones.
Gracias Jihan :fiufiu:


----------



## Hannibal (4 Ago 2017)

¿Alguien sabría decirme por qué el chino, que es el principal minero de BTC, apenas minó su propia moneda al principio y no sé si aún hoy sigue sin minarla?

¿Podría ser que le haya salido la jugada tan redonda que este manteniendo artificialmente alta la cotización de BCH a base de no minarla y evitar así transacciones en lugar de sustentarla con Fiat o BTC? En tal caso, ¿su competencia no debería haber minado BCH para joderle? ::

Sea como fuere, lo que ya ha quedado claro es que la cotización se ha estabilizado temporalmente, aunque personalmente creo que habrá un dump según la gente pueda vender sus BHC pero será muy progresivo y dudo que la caída baje de los 150€ en el peor de los casos, que ya está bien.

Cualquier otra cosa opinión es bienvenida.


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Ago 2017)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabría decirme por qué el chino, que es el principal minero de BTC, apenas minó su propia moneda al principio y no sé si aún hoy sigue sin minarla?
> 
> ¿Podría ser que le haya salido la jugada tan redonda que este manteniendo artificialmente alta la cotización de BCH a base de no minarla y evitar así transacciones en lugar de sustentarla con Fiat o BTC? En tal caso, ¿su competencia no debería haber minado BCH para joderle? ::
> 
> ...



son capaces de llevar la cotización a 0 y hacer un pump.... especular con precios sobre algo que apenas existe es como jugar a la lotería


----------



## sirpask (4 Ago 2017)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabría decirme por qué el chino, que es el principal minero de BTC, apenas minó su propia moneda al principio y no sé si aún hoy sigue sin minarla?
> 
> ¿Podría ser que le haya salido la jugada tan redonda que este manteniendo artificialmente alta la cotización de BCH a base de no minarla y evitar así transacciones en lugar de sustentarla con Fiat o BTC? En tal caso, ¿su competencia no debería haber minado BCH para joderle? ::
> 
> ...



Yo tengo dos teorias, una es que estan todos de vacaciones, y por eso el chino aun no ha cambiado el objetivo de su minado.

O se han dado cuenta de que las cosas hay que hacerlas despacio para que no te pase un ETHEREUM BUG. Incluso se han juntado las dos cosas.

Sobre el papel el BCH no tiene mala pinta, pero no hay infraestructura montada de ningun tipo, y es una alt mas, minada por un pool que solo se quiere dar a conocer, como bien apuntaron por aqui.

Core tiene de 3-4 meses para implantar las LN, es el tiempo comprendido entre hoy y el 1 de Enero para que por ejemplo coinbse adopte la nueva cripto, en ese tiempo da igual lo que suceda, y a partir del proximo martes cuando se haga el lock in the segwit, creo que ya da igual lo que haga el chino cabron con su 45% de HashRate en BTC. 

BTC es la mejor cripto por que es conocida mundialmente y por que es libre, publica,descentralizada, privada y pseudoanonima, y sus bloques "pequeños" son mucho mas digeribles por los nodos.
COntra eso el Chino C. creo que no puede luchar.


----------



## michinato (4 Ago 2017)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabría decirme por qué el chino, que es el principal minero de BTC, apenas minó su propia moneda al principio y no sé si aún hoy sigue sin minarla?
> 
> ¿Podría ser que le haya salido la jugada tan redonda que este manteniendo artificialmente alta la cotización de BCH a base de no minarla y evitar así transacciones en lugar de sustentarla con Fiat o BTC? En tal caso, ¿su competencia no debería haber minado BCH para joderle? ::
> 
> ...




Es que no encaja, se molesta en sacar una nueva moneda para hacer la competencia a BTC y luego la deja totalmente abandonada, sin aportarle potencia de minado.

Como no creo que sea tan gilipollas, se supone que es parte del plan. 

Pero también debe saber que el estrangulamiento de la oferta tiene un plazo que se acabará pronto, porque cada vez más exchanges abrirán los depósitos en BCC y porque la dificultad de minado bajará, los bloques serán más frecuentes y las transacciones fluirán.

Es decir, tarde o temprano vendrá dump. 


¿Su plan es comprar BCC baratos cuando esté hundida la cotización?

¿Se va a esperar a aportar potencia de minado a haber comprado todo lo barato que pueda y a que haya movidas por el segwitx2?


Es que si no no le encuentro demasiado sentido a haber montado toda la movida del fork.


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo tengo dos teorias, una es que estan todos de vacaciones, y por eso el chino aun no ha cambiado el objetivo de su minado.
> 
> O se han dado cuenta de que las cosas hay que hacerlas despacio para que no te pase un ETHEREUM BUG. Incluso se han juntado las dos cosas.
> 
> ...



no se sabe aún quien está realmente detrás del proyecto de bitcoin cash... solo conocemos sus caras visibles que son jiham y ver... sin duda tiene que haber gente fuerte e importante detrás de ellos ya que estos dos tios son gente muy rica y tendrá varios contactos...
tontos no son si han llegado donde han llegado y por tanto no van a montar está historia para perder dinero y quedar en ridículo...
aquí hay gato encerrado... veremos cómo se desarrolla los acontecimientos...

---------- Post added 04-ago-2017 at 09:47 ----------




michinato dijo:


> Es que no encaja, se molesta en sacar una nueva moneda para hacer la competencia a BTC y luego la deja totalmente abandonada, sin aportarle potencia de minado.
> 
> Como no creo que sea tan gilipollas, se supone que es parte del plan.
> 
> ...



el minado esa rentable con precios bajos si la dificultad para minar es baja.
el minado es rentable con precios altos con dificultad para minar alta

estás palabras son de roger ver en la entrevista que le hace la China...

a partir de ahí, echad cálculos de como va a actuar


otro cambio importante de bitcoin cash respecto a btc no es solo la 8 megas de bloques... sino que la dificultad de ajusta cada 6 bloques (cada hora) mientras que en btc la dificultad se ajusta cada 2016 bloques (cada dos semanas)... creo que esto es importante para la rentabilidad de minar


----------



## sirpask (4 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> no se sabe aún quien está realmente detrás del proyecto de bitcoin cash... solo conocemos sus caras visibles que son jiham y ver... sin duda tiene que haber gente fuerte e importante detrás de ellos ya que estos dos tios son gente muy rica y tendrá varios contactos...
> tontos no son si han llegado donde han llegado y por tanto no van a montar está historia para perder dinero y quedar en ridículo...
> aquí hay gato encerrado... veremos cómo se desarrolla los acontecimientos...
> 
> ...




Con esto ultimo que dices, casi veo a BCH como a la plantas energetica de ciclo combinado que está en stand by esperando que la demanda sea muy alta para encenderse.
*Lo que me hace pensar que Jihan hasta que no suba muchisimo la mempool de BTC no va a actuar, en ese momento de demanda intensiva creo que será cuando de su estocada a BTC, la abandone, se sembrará el caos.. ya que si su 45% de pools con sus maquinas abandonan en maxima demanda la Blockchain de BTC, revientan a BTC por que tarda 2 semanas en recalcular la dificultad, tardarian horas en minarse bloques. Y todo el mundo se pasará a BCH.*

BOOM! acabamos de descubrir el plan macabro. Y creo que será a partir de septiembre cuando la demanda de bloques para meter transaccioens haga crecer la mempool.

pufff...::::::::::::::


----------



## Hannibal (4 Ago 2017)

michinato dijo:


> ¿Su plan es comprar BCC baratos cuando esté hundida la cotización?



Supongo que sí, pero también estoy seguro de que los están vendiendo ahora en el entorno de los 300-400€. Si yo he podido, ellos desde luego también.

Por cierto, dije por aquí que había comprado BCH a 170€, y se me olvidó decir que vendi al 2º día a 399€ una tercera parte, de tal forma que recuperé lo himbertido y me quedo con 2/3 en cartera para los restos. De hecho mi idea inicial era recomprar cuando se produzca el dump y todavía estoy pensando si vender 1/3 parte más ahora y hacer caja para recomprar más abajo o como ya me da igual y además es muy poco dinero, dejarlo ahí a ver qué pasa. En el fondo para mí es un juego como quien va al casino un viernes noche.

Aunque supongo que no le importará mucho a nadie, iré poniendo lo que vaya haciendo.


----------



## vpsn (4 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Ese es el problema, que la mayoría de exchange, aun no permiten que se les envíen los bch... y los que sí lo permiten, no parecen los "más fiables"



Al final Hitbtc, a 0,10 ayer. No voy a quejarme. Ahora que hago con ese dinero, Nividia? otras cryptos? barcos y putas (en este caso me da para una puta decente pero entonces deberia cambiar el barco por la barca con remos).


----------



## michinato (4 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> no se sabe aún quien está realmente detrás del proyecto de bitcoin cash... solo conocemos sus caras visibles que son jiham y ver... sin duda tiene que haber gente fuerte e importante detrás de ellos ya que estos dos tios son gente muy rica y tendrá varios contactos...
> tontos no son si han llegado donde han llegado y por tanto no van a montar está historia para perder dinero y quedar en ridículo...
> aquí hay gato encerrado... veremos cómo se desarrolla los acontecimientos...
> 
> ...





Joder, pues controlando Jihan una gran parte del minado, si hay que esperar 2016 bloques para reajustar la dificultad, como decida que una gran parte de su potencia se pase a BCC, puede hacer mucha pupa. 



De hecho, puede usar el juego de ir saltando de una a otra. 

BCC se adapta rápido por lo que sufriría mucho menos, mientras que BTC pasaría por periodos largos de puteo (poco hashrate, bloques tardan mucho, altas comisiones), y cuando bajara la dificultad se ponen a minarla de nuevo, los 2016 bloques pasan rápido, con lo que en cuanto la dificultad sube de nuevo, Jihan retira su hashrate y vuelve a haber otro largo periodo jodido. 


¿BTC que planes tiene para defenderse de un ataque de este tipo? 


Supongo que se puede cambiar el periodo de ajuste de la dificultad y sobre todo se podría cambiar la prueba de trabajo, pero con el consenso que requieren generalmente y lo que tardan en decidirse en Core a aprobar los cambios me da que Jihan es capaz de follarse el protocolo durante meses y la cotización de BTC sufriría lo que no está escrito.



Vamos, que el ataque no han sido los 8MB, sino el cambio en la velocidad de ajuste de la dificultad.


----------



## comparto-piso (4 Ago 2017)

Yo pude vender a 638 $ jaja . La pena que era una cantidad ridicula ya que en bitfinex me quedaba solo una fracción pequeña de esa que te olvidas que la tienes. Me llega para un café (pero no para los churros :XX jeje

BCH/USD	Exchange	Limit	-0.00236598	BCH	638.00	Executed 02-08-17 14:58:48

Al final a los que mejor les salió la jugada es a los que dejaron los BTC en los exchanges que daban los BCC rapido. Yo no lo hice porque me parecio arriesgado. Me equivoque


----------



## louis.gara (4 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Eso es, son 20 confirmaciones
> 
> Se han tirado casi 5 horas sin minar un bloque así que se está alargando
> 
> En bittrex puedes ver cuántas confirmaciones llevas en la "pestaña" Wallet, bajas un poco y verás "Pending Deposits", yo ya voy por 5-20



Llevo en 16/20 varias horas, tantas que ya sale más a cuenta venderlos en Kraken sino fuese porque mandaros para allá probablemente tarde otras 24 horas y ya estará el bch a 0,05btc.:rolleye:


----------



## michinato (4 Ago 2017)

louis.gara dijo:


> Llevo en 16/20 varias horas, tantas que ya sale más a cuenta venderlos en Kraken sino fuese porque mandaros para allá probablemente tarde otras 24 horas y ya estará el bch a 0,05btc.:rolleye:



Pero Kraken aun no ha abierto los depósitos de BCH ¿no? 

Según anunciaron en twitter, podían tardar aun varios días en habilitarlo.


----------



## asilei (4 Ago 2017)

Vamos a ver la situación

1) Jihan Wu es el CEO de bitmain que gestiona antpool, Según la última estadística dispone del 20% de Hashrate de minado BTC
https://blockchain.info/pools?timespan=4days

2) Para mi cuando en una cripto se empiezan a tejer planes escondidos con el objetivo de conseguir una mayoría determinante automáticamente deja de tener sentido en el ecosistema cripto. Si no generas confianza, es pegarse un tiro en el pie.

3) Aunque fuera el caso del plan maquiavelico, para que la mempool de BTC se colapse tiene que haber un motivo, algo que impulse la demanda de BTC que no veo porque se va a desviar esa demanda a BCH si ofrece cosas diferentes

4) Tampoco le conviene alegremente dejar de minar BTC sin generar un incentivo enorme al resto de mineros incluso a participar nuevos, Si el precio de Bitcoin es alto y si la mempool crece, será más rentable, y si es más bajo, será menos rentable.Cuanto más rentable sea la minería, más mineros habrá en la red Bitcoin y, como consecuencia de ello, más potencia de hash, y ese aumento de la potencia hash representa la cantidad de mineros que están trabajando para competir por la recompensa.

5) En definitiva, para mi es más una lucha de poderes dentron del ecosistema para controlar entre las compañías que quieran poner su firma sobre la blockchain: “Todo el mundo está tratando de poner en juego su reclamo y representar a cabo su estrategia de negocios”. Si el Bitcoin y la Blockchain llegan a pertenecer a esos grandes poderes (gobiernos y corporaciones), aunque sea por partes, el ideal de poner BTC a la orden de cualquiera que quisiera utilizarlo, sin limitaciones puede apagarse definitivamente. Este sistema abierto ha arribado a un mundo donde domina el Copyright y el control, quizás muchos años antes de lo que debería; así que su futuro libre para el público parece balancearse en la incertidumbre.

Registros de patentes de Blockchain y Bitcoin muestran exponencial aumento | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

Y en este ultimo punto la comunidad tiene la ultima palabra. No solo los inversores/especuladores, sino los constructores/creadores que opten por invertir su tiempo en un ecosistema con garantías.


----------



## sirpask (4 Ago 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Vamos a ver la situación
> 
> 1) Jihan Wu es el CEO de bitmain que gestiona antpool, Según la última estadística disoone del 20% de Hashrate de minado BTC
> https://blockchain.info/pools?timespan=4days
> ...



NO se, a ver que opina la gente...


----------



## p_pin (4 Ago 2017)

Ahora mismo llegue a 20 confirmaciones... y ya están vendidas a 0,1077 (las otras que tenía anteriormente en bittrex a 0,25)

Ahora es madrugada en usa, pero según avance el tiempo, sobre las 14h o 15 hora española según despierten llegarán más ventas, por que en las últimas 2 horas es cuando se ha cumplido el plazo de 20 confirmaciones, desde que abrió bittrex


----------



## tolomeo (4 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Ahora mismo llegue a 20 confirmaciones... y ya están vendidas a 0,1077 (las otras que tenía anteriormente en bittrex a 0,25)
> 
> Ahora es madrugada en usa, pero según avance el tiempo, sobre las 14h o 15 hora española según despierten llegarán más ventas, por que en las últimas 2 horas es cuando se ha cumplido el plazo de 20 confirmaciones, desde que abrió bittrex



19 confirmaciones y 0,096 menuda agonía


----------



## rujtt (4 Ago 2017)

¿Habra que actualizar electrum en linux a la ultima version para que aparezcan los bitcoincash?

¿Como se actualiza electrum en linux a la ultima version? ¿Al actualizar se conservaran las billeteras de la version antigua?

Que dificil es conseguir estos bitcoincash.


----------



## louis.gara (4 Ago 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> 19 confirmaciones y 0,096 menuda agonía



Igual por aquí, míralo por el lado bueno, vender una shit a más 200$ nunca es mal negocio.)


----------



## MaxT (4 Ago 2017)

Vendidas las BCH que tenía en Kraken desde el principio. Aunque al principio pensé en mantenerlas para cubrirme por lo que pudiera pasar, parece que van para abajo sin freno a medida que los BCH de las carteras empiezan a entrar en los exchanges.


----------



## p_pin (4 Ago 2017)

El tema que habláis de la minería no es tan "sencillo", como decir "dejo de minar ésto y mino aquello"

Voy a comentar un poco como va (al menos como iba cuando yo minaba hace unos 3 años, en scrypt, litecoin principalmente)

Antpool tiene mucha potencia de minado, pero esa potencia no pertenece al chino sino a los 168.837 mineros que hay ahora mismo activos
Es decir antpool es un medio, un lugar en el que minar compartido, se "unifica" la potencia para minar más rápido, eso tiene una ventaja: más bloques, y una desventaja: más gente entre la que repartir la recompensa (se reparte en base a la potencia que aportas al pool en el bloque minado)

Es decir, el pool es propiedad del "chino", el espacio en el que minar, pero la potencia de minado no es suya, sino la suma de todos los mineros... y los mineros no están a "sueldo", son particulares que han hecho su propia inversión gastándose su dinero, y por tanto quieren rentabilidad: primero para cubrir su gasto en el el chisme-asic con el que minen, segúndo para cubrir gastos variables: electricidad principalmente, y a partir de ahí obtener beneficio, por el riesgo que han contraído.
Hay que decir que el mundo del minado avanza rápido, y por tanto un "equipo de minado" tiene un periodo de rentabilidad, a partir del cual deja de ser rentable, y hay que invertir en nuevo equipo más potente. Dicho de otra forma "uno no se puede andar con gilipolleces", se mina lo que es rentable, o se pierde dinero

Dicho ésto, queda claro que el "chino" no puede decidir mover la potencia de minado a "otra coin".... Si acaso puede hacerlo son el equipo propio que el tenga, que también puede ser mucho, eso ya no creo que se sepa. Pero esos 168.000 mineros tienen intereses propios. 

Como decía, ésto era así hace años no creo que el tema haya cambiado, más allá de dispararse la potencia de minado, y los precios


----------



## Gian Gastone (4 Ago 2017)

Que pasa si Bitcoin Cash llegara a valer 0.0 BTC, desapareceria del cryptouniverso.??


----------



## ninfireblade (4 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Antpool tiene mucha potencia de minado, pero esa potencia no pertenece al chino sino a los 168.837 mineros que hay ahora mismo activos
> Es decir antpool es un medio, un lugar en el que minar compartido, se "unifica" la potencia para minar más rápido, eso tiene una ventaja: más bloques, y una desventaja: más gente entre la que repartir la recompensa (se reparte en base a la potencia que aportas al pool en el bloque minado)




Estás equivocado. La potencia de minado si que es suya. Es el dueño de la fábrica más grande de mineros ASIC. Y tiene naves industriales llenas de estos cacharros trabajando las 24h del día.


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Ago 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Que pasa si Bitcoin Cash llegara a valer 0.0 BTC, desapareceria del cryptouniverso.??



a 0 te compro todas


----------



## ninfireblade (4 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Aqui os dejo unas predicciones que se cumpliran al pie de la letra
> Porque Di´s no se equvica ( ni sus BOTS tampoco ) [/B]
> 
> El bitcoin , independientemente de lo que pase con el Bitcoin Cash se mantendra en fase alcista hasta alcanzar los *2856 $*
> ...




Y aqui otra payasada más. Ni 24 horas han pasado y ya se ha superado la barrera *I N F R A N Q U E A B L E*

Estamos a 2872 ahora mismo.

A ver si ahora cumples y dejas de postear gilipolleces.


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> El tema que habláis de la minería no es tan "sencillo", como decir "dejo de minar ésto y mino aquello"
> 
> Voy a comentar un poco como va (al menos como iba cuando yo minaba hace unos 3 años, en scrypt, litecoin principalmente)
> 
> ...



el chino, como dueño de la pool puede direccionar la potencia de minado hacia una coin u otra.... la gente presta sus asic para minar...y minar en su termino amplio (no solo btc) sino tambien resto de alt que se puedan con esos equipos.. 

si cambiar de btc a bitcoin cash sale rentable y se gana mucho dinero, todos los mineros de la pool contentos y aquí paz y después gloria...y ademas, como esa jugada sea rentable, el resto de pools la copiaran hasta que se logre un equilibrio de potencia para bitcoin y bitcoin cash...


----------



## p_pin (4 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> e*l chino, como dueño de la pool puede direccionar la potencia de minado hacia una coin u otra*.... la gente presta sus asic para minar...y minar en su termino amplio (no solo btc) sino tambien resto de alt que se puedan con esos equipos..
> 
> *si cambiar de btc a bitcoin cash sale rentable y se gana mucho dinero, todos los mineros de la pool contentos* y aquí paz y después gloria...y ademas, como esa jugada sea rentable, el resto de pools la copiaran hasta que se logre un equilibrio de potencia para bitcoin y bitcoin cash...



:bla: sin acritud, creo que no sabes de lo que hablas

Las cosas no funcionan así,
Es el minero el que elige lo que mina, no la pool
Es el minero el que se tiene que crear un fichero poner su asic a trabajar y minar la coin que el quiere, el pool sólo te ofrece las criptos que permite minar, cada una tiene unas "direcciones" a las que apuntar el minero

Si yo, minero, me gasto, 1500 pavos en un asic, y me hago cálculos en los que pago 100 de electricidad por día, tengo que amortizar 1500 del asic y luego 100 por día de minado, por tanto si obtengo 200 al día de beneficio tardaría 15 días en estar en "tablas". A partir de esos 15 días, ganaría 100 por día... es decir yo como minero necesito minar una cripto rentable o estaré perdiendo dinero. 
Y si a la pool se le ocurre manipular las direcciones para minar algo que yo no he decidido, yo como minero, dejaría el pool iría a cualquier otro, en realidad si se tiene suficiente poder de hash para tirar bloques no hay mucha diferencia entre un pool y otro

Y OJO que lo que indica que una cripto sea rentable no es sólo la potencia de minado, y la dificultad, también el precio y la liquidez. De nada sirve minar una cripto que no puedes vender, o cuyo precio se desplomaría por que no hay demanda. Alguien podría especular en minar una cripto que en el futuro podria ser rentable pero a corto plazo está perdiendo dinero

Todo ésto que comento, no lo hago con el fin de "ningunear" la capacidad del chino, tiene mucha pasta y poder, y su capacidad de influir es grande. Eso para mi es más peligroso que positivo


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> :bla: sin acritud, creo que no sabes de lo que hablas
> 
> Las cosas no funcionan así,
> Es el minero el que elige lo que mina, no la pool
> ...



entonces que ventajas tiene tener una mina???

algo tiene que tener en mente el chino para hacer estas cosas y tiene que ver con su mina.....


----------



## p_pin (4 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> entonces que ventajas tiene tener una mina???
> 
> algo tiene que tener en mente el chino para hacer estas cosas y tiene que ver con su mina.....



Como los exchanges: comisiones
Cada bloque se queda una comisión


Pero como decía, el negocio del chino no es sólo la pool y sus comisiones, por ahí otro forero apunta a que tiene una gran empresa de asic, además de propio equipo de minado, debe de estar forrado

---------- Post added 04-ago-2017 at 14:21 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Estás equivocado. *La potencia de minado si que es suya*. Es el dueño de la fábrica más grande de mineros ASIC. Y tiene naves industriales llenas de estos cacharros trabajando las 24h del día.



No sé hasta que punto eso es cierto, y comprobable

Yo entre a su web a ver cuantos mineros tenía, 168.000 activos, y es del mismo estilo que las demás, tratando de que más mineros se unan

Su empresa de venta de asic puede ser inmensa, y dedicar parte de ellos a minería, y es la que le ha hecho millonario, y es rentable.... por que minan bitcoin

A éstos precios bitcoin es la cripto más rentable para minar, sólo puede cambiar si lo hace el precio. No son los mineros los que eligen qué cripto es rentable, si no que eligen minar es la que es rentable


----------



## sirpask (4 Ago 2017)

Sobre el tema que estamos debatiendo, he hecho una pregunta a Luck:
@LukeDashjr If Jihan stops mining BTC when the mempool is full and is passed to BCH ... BTC dies? 15 days vs 1h to calculate the difficulty?

Su respuesta:
Bitcoin never dies until the community stops using it. If we need to, we can do a hardfork with consensus.


----------



## Ojodelince (4 Ago 2017)

Me sumo al comentario de p_pin. 
No es tan fácil desviar toda la potencia de minado de una crypto a otra aunque seas el dueño de las pools porque tus equipos los tienes comprometidos (al menos en gran parte se supone). Básicamente hay dos tipos de contrato formalizados; los de vencimiento a plazo y los vitalicios. 
Podría esperar el chino a que se liberase hash cuando venzan contratos... o incluso más maquiavélicamente, aumentar los costes de mantenimiento a los que han comprado hash indefinido hasta hacer los contratos inviables y así cancelarlos (hay cláusulas que permiten esto) pero obviamente... hacer una cosa así tendría un coste muy elevado; los clientes compararían sus rendimientos con otras plataformas y se darían cuenta de que han sido manipulados a la baja.... ardería Troya, vamos.
Más sencillo sería invertir su fortuna en equipos para minar BCH... la cuestión que sorprende a everybody in the house es como coño ha preparado un hardfork sin tener respaldo de minado detrás... Esto parece más bien una calentura de a ver quien la tiene más grande después de haber vaciado un par de botellas de ron en la despedida de soltero de un amiguete... 
Y es que leyendo aquí y allá está claro que a todo el mundo ha pillado desprevenido este asunto; wallet, exchanges, usuarios... Desde el punto de vista de marketing esto es una chapuza absoluta; una moneda que cae mal a la mayoría de tenedores de btc cuya distribución clónica está plagada de dudas...


----------



## tolomeo (4 Ago 2017)

La sensación general es que BCH es una mierda, todo el que conoce como funciona Bitcoin no quiere los bloques de 8 MB ni en pintura. 
No va a haber adopción de BCH se pongan como se pongan el chinorri y el Rogelio. 
Que hostia madre que hostia.


----------



## Emeregildo (4 Ago 2017)

Bitcoin es el mayor agujero (negro) fiscal del siglo


Interesante artículo


----------



## sirpask (4 Ago 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Bitcoin es el mayor agujero (negro) fiscal del siglo
> 
> 
> Interesante artículo



Discrepo, creo que es el futbol.


----------



## mamendurrio (4 Ago 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> ¿Habra que actualizar electrum en linux a la ultima version para que aparezcan los bitcoincash?
> 
> ¿Como se actualiza electrum en linux a la ultima version? ¿Al actualizar se conservaran las billeteras de la version antigua?
> 
> Que dificil es conseguir estos bitcoincash.



Electrum no soporta BCC, necesitarás un software distinto específico para BCC (ejemplos Electrum Cash)

Para actualizar simplemente instalas última versión; usa los comandos de consola linux que vienen en la web de Electrum. Las billeteras sí se conservan; en cualquier caso antes de actualziar es buena idea saques de tu PC los archivos de las billeteras a un pen drive o algo y luego los vuelves a meter en el PC una vez hagas la actualziación.

Video explicativo como obtener tus BCC para venderlos y ganar por tanto dinero GRATISSS:

[youtube]Qt50vm1eCFI[/youtube]

---------- Post added 04-ago-2017 at 16:12 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> El un wallet core, si renombro el wallet.dat a por ejemplo walletviejo.dat y abro (se generaría otro wallet.dat automaticamente)... ya se considera otro monedero y por tanto seguro?



Que yo sepa sí. De todas formas, para operar con ese nuevo wallet.dat seria bueno sacar del PC el walletviejo.dat temporalmente.
En el peor de los casos, si quedara alguna duda quizas podrías desintalar el wallet core previa haber sacado del PC el walletviejo.dat y reinstalar el wallet core, y comprobar que el wallet.dat que ha generado no tiene ninbun btc.
*


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Sobre el tema que estamos debatiendo, he hecho una pregunta a Luck:
> @LukeDashjr If Jihan stops mining BTC when the mempool is full and is passed to BCH ... BTC dies? 15 days vs 1h to calculate the difficulty?
> 
> Su respuesta:
> Bitcoin never dies until the community stops using it. If we need to, we can do a hardfork with consensus.



el único que ha conseguido hacer un fork en menos de 15 días ha sido yihan y ver.... el resto tarda meses en implementar medidas.... esa respuesta que te han dado es un brindis al sol

---------- Post added 04-ago-2017 at 16:32 ----------




Ojodelince dijo:


> Me sumo al comentario de p_pin.
> No es tan fácil desviar toda la potencia de minado de una crypto a otra aunque seas el dueño de las pools porque tus equipos los tienes comprometidos (al menos en gran parte se supone). Básicamente hay dos tipos de contrato formalizados; los de vencimiento a plazo y los vitalicios.
> Podría esperar el chino a que se liberase hash cuando venzan contratos... o incluso más maquiavélicamente, aumentar los costes de mantenimiento a los que han comprado hash indefinido hasta hacer los contratos inviables y así cancelarlos (hay cláusulas que permiten esto) pero obviamente... hacer una cosa así tendría un coste muy elevado; los clientes compararían sus rendimientos con otras plataformas y se darían cuenta de que han sido manipulados a la baja.... ardería Troya, vamos.
> Más sencillo sería invertir su fortuna en equipos para minar BCH... la cuestión que sorprende a everybody in the house es como coño ha preparado un hardfork sin tener respaldo de minado detrás... Esto parece más bien una calentura de a ver quien la tiene más grande después de haber vaciado un par de botellas de ron en la despedida de soltero de un amiguete...
> Y es que leyendo aquí y allá está claro que a todo el mundo ha pillado desprevenido este asunto; wallet, exchanges, usuarios... Desde el punto de vista de marketing esto es una chapuza absoluta; una moneda que cae mal a la mayoría de tenedores de btc cuya distribución clónica está plagada de dudas...



yihan y roger ver tienen negocios en común?? porque si no los tienen y los dos opinan lo mismo no sería un arrebato de a ver quien la tiene más larga... sino dos socios con un proyecto común del cual tenemos aún poca idea

aquí hay más planes por detrás de gente que no sabemos aún quien es... las grandes fortunas tienen asesores y no se dedican a gilipolleces de ver quien le tiene más larga con el dinero.... estos dos son grandes fortunas


----------



## sirpask (4 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> el único que ha conseguido hacer un fork en menos de 15 días ha sido yihan y ver.... el resto tarda meses en implementar medidas.... esa respuesta que te han dado es un brindis al sol



Ya, pero la pregunta era para ver si habia tema o no. Y con la respuesta queda claro que si.

Lo que no entiendo es por que Satoshi decidió recalcular el nivel de dificultad cada 15 dias. Por que tanto.

Yo creo que no se podia imaginar que dejaran tener tanto poder a un unico pool. Creo que creia que en USA y en Europa se iban a tomar mas en serio el minado. Solo china ha sabido posicionarse.


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Ya, pero la pregunta era para ver si habia tema o no. Y con la respuesta queda claro que si.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es por que Satoshi decidió recalcular el nivel de dificultad cada 15 dias. Por que tanto.
> 
> Yo creo que no se podia imaginar que dejaran tener tanto poder a un unico pool. Creo que creia que en USA y en Europa se iban a tomar mas en serio el minado. Solo china ha sabido posicionarse.



eligió 2 semanas de la misma manera que eligió el número de monedas totales... le gustó ese número y listo... no hay que darle más vueltas...


----------



## asilei (4 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> el único que ha conseguido hacer un fork en menos de 15 días ha sido yihan y ver.... el resto tarda meses en implementar medidas.... esa respuesta que te han dado es un brindis al sol



En absoluto, cualquiera puede hacer un fork, lo jodido es que te sigan y la respuesta es la que debe ser, la comunidad decide. 



> yihan y roger ver tienen negocios en común?? porque si no los tienen y los dos opinan lo mismo no sería un arrebato de a ver quien la tiene más larga... sino dos socios con un proyecto común del cual tenemos aún poca idea
> 
> aquí hay más planes por detrás de gente que no sabemos aún quien es... las grandes fortunas tienen asesores y no se dedican a gilipolleces de ver quien le tiene más larga con el dinero.... estos dos son grandes fortunas



Los planes oscuros en el ecosistema cripto no generan confianza, por lo tanto no captan masa critica. Si el plan es hacer mi cripto y me la follo cuando quiero poco seguimiento van a conseguir. 

Por otro lado, y me lo invento completamente, pueden hacer una camara de compensación de tarjetas de crédito que soporte 200.000 tx por segundo, pues vale, seguro que es un negocio cojonudo u posiblemente muchos inversores estarán ineresados. Pero será un negocio centralizado donde el poder lo tendrán las grandes corporaciones de siempre. Lícito, pero no es lo que yo espero de BTC.


----------



## Emeregildo (4 Ago 2017)

La verdad es que después del Pump inicial la cotización tiene pinta de irse al guano


----------



## asilei (4 Ago 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Bitcoin es el mayor agujero (negro) fiscal del siglo
> 
> Interesante artículo



MUY interesante, el titular engaña, lo que viene a decir con razón es que todo el andamio fiscal legislativo actual se viene abajo si Bitcoin empieza a ser mainstream.

El problema para él es que la conclusión a la que llega es irrealizable :
_"Una vez expuesto este tema, supongo que estarán de acuerdo en que urge legislar a nivel mundial el tema de Bitcoin"_

Aunque él mismo ya se da cuenta:
_"El riesgo es, ni más ni menos, que en esta ocasión el retraso legislativo puede hacer a la propia legislación inviable en sí misma: con la velocidad actual de progreso tecnológico y de adopción de nuevas tecnologías, puede ser que *la legislación llegue demasiado tarde*."_

Porque justamente de esto trata el ecosistema cripto, generar un nuevo sistema socioeconomico global con herramientas de gobernanza por consenso que revolucionen la forma en que nos organizamos. 

Y lo primera alarma que salta es la fiscalidad. ¿Como vamos a pagar los servicios del estado? Pues se requiere una nueva fiscalidad *NO CONTROLADA POR LOS ESTADOS.*. Es mas. ¿hace falta estado que gestione los recursos y ofrezca servicios a una comunidad local, cuando los retos son globales?

Enumero servicios: Seguridad, energía, mercado, sanidad, educación, transporte, investigación, ecología-sostenibilidad, cultura, redistribución de riqueza. ¿Acaso estos servicios no se deben afrontar a nivel global o al menos transversal?

En este entorno ¿Tiene futuro la gobernanza actual por representación? Todavia no podemos ni vislumbrar la transformación social que se avecina.. Con sus riesgos y oportunidades claro.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Ago 2017)

A ver, muchas alts tienen pump inicial y luego viene el dump. Yo no creo que vaya a valer 0, pero hacerle competencia al BTC, tampoco.

Ahi hay cosas como Ripple, LTC... que están ahi, no molestan y punto.


----------



## Nico (4 Ago 2017)

Asentados los polvos del hard fork creo que podemos ir esbozando algunas observaciones:

1) Sin duda el BTC se mantuvo incólume y, como lo que no te afecta te fortalece podemos decir que hoy el bitcoin está más fuerte que nunca.
Esto no quita que todavía vienen unos cuantos desafíos por delante pero éste, lo ha cumplido con honores.

2) Respecto a la cadena forkeada (BCC o BHC o como carajo finalmente le pongan) llama la atención algo... o es *una chapucería de aquellas* y la prepararon muy poco (tema wallet, información, etc.) o bien lo hicieron así *para que NADIE pudiera liquidar sus cospeles de modo anticipado* (mientras ellos liquidaban los suyos y hacían la diferencia) o bien la estrategia apunta *a un poco más adelante* -cuando lleguen los siguientes forks-.

- Si es una chapucería se merecen ir al olvido.

- Si fue una jugarreta para tomar el dinero antes que el resto... bueh!, malvada maniobra pero no va a ser la primera vez que alguien toma ventaja.

- Y si aquí la estrategia es de más largo plazo... no me termina de quedar en claro qué buscan en realidad.

Con el correr de los días iremos entendiendo mejor lo que hay atrás de esto.


----------



## rujtt (4 Ago 2017)

En vez de mandar los bitcoincash a otro pc ¿seria seguro en el mismo pc que esta electrum y los btc poner un programa de maquina virtual e instalar billetera de bitcoincash alli o podrian perderse los btc al estar en el mismo ordenador?

¿Que mas billetera fiables hay de bitcoincash?


----------



## Cui Bono (4 Ago 2017)

Juégate tus cryptos o deja de dar la paliza.
Pon la pasta donde pones tu bocaza.


----------



## Emeregildo (4 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham sigue exiliado ...
> Pero el Rabbi esta muy preocupado por la salud financiera de los goyim despues de enterarse que el BOT ( la mano de Di-s ) ha decidido adelantarse 5 dias al Juicio final ...Y claro , el clapham tiene una mision
> Salvar de la ruina a los moninos que se quedaran asi ( ) cuando
> venga el Armagedon ...
> ...



Mi cita y mi thanks con puntualidad

---------- Post added 04-ago-2017 at 22:37 ----------

Mira Clapham ,eres un troll gracioso pero con lo de la fecha si que es verdad que hay algo en lo que yo también estoy expectante. Uno de los mejores analistas de Bitcoin Tone Vays ya dijo en el 2014 que el 17 de agosto de este año pasaría algo gordo de acuerdo a un artículo que escribió. 


Bitcoin Analysis: Week of Aug 31 (Intro to Time)



Bitcoin


----------



## Pirro (4 Ago 2017)

Asumir al chino ese como tonto o incompetente no me parece muy acertado. Me sorprendió leer por los foros la historia del minero misterioso que quería promocionar su hostal de Hong Kong, como si detrás de la historia hubiera algún tipo de mensaje o señal.

Lo cierto es que estamos viendo cosas inéditas y no hay precedente que tomar por referencia. BCC podrá seguir cayendo de precio pero hay dos realidades indiscutibles:

A) Las posibilidades de que BCC valga cero son extremadamente remotas
B) En cryptolandia, si algo es pumpeable más tarde o más pronto será pumpeado.

El Hardfork es un evento curioso, una batalla en una guerra soterrada de la que desconocemos gran parte pero que además de una vertiente técnica, tiene una vertiente política. Y a todos los holders de bitcoin nos han regalado un casco, un fusil y un cargador para participar en esa guerra

No me hagais ni puto caso. Sólo divago...


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Ago 2017)

de la siguiente noticia de zerohedge

The only remaining wild card is the following scenario.*What if the Bitcoin Cash network stabilizes, exchanges open up Bitcoin Cash deposits, and the price somehow remains stable (or drops then quickly rebounds)? In such a situation, Bitcoin miners might see that it is more profitable to mine Bitcoin Cash, and enough miners might switch over to cause a small increase in Bitcoin block times.


link:


Bitcoin Surges Towards Record Highs As 'Cash' Crashes Over 70% | Zero Hedge


----------



## Claudius (5 Ago 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Bitcoin Analysis: Week of Aug 31 (Intro to Time)
> 
> 
> Bitcoin



Partiendo que el Tony Vays no es santo de mi devoción, ahora que se ha metido a crypto-niño-becerra, pues se va a jugar su credibilidad a unas opciones binarias. En JPM aprendió a ir del más listo.
Va a estar interesante..


----------



## remonster (5 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Yo compre Bitcoin Cash por 95 $



Yo he visto en el hilo del Bitcoin cosas que vosotros no creeríais. Mineros en llamas más allá de Cryptón. He visto forks brillando en la oscuridad cerca de la puerta de Nakamoto. Hasta he visto trolls trollearse mutuamente. 

Todos esos momentos se perderán en el tiempo... como lágrimas en la lluvia. Es hora de morir.


----------



## Nico (5 Ago 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Asumir al chino ese como tonto o incompetente no me parece muy acertado. Me sorprendió leer por los foros la historia del minero misterioso que quería promocionar su hostal de Hong Kong, como si detrás de la historia hubiera algún tipo de mensaje o señal.
> 
> No me hagais ni puto caso. Sólo divago...




Por lo pronto te diré algo... el día que se produzca el fork por el tema Segwit y LN habrá unos misteriosos mineros que se quedarán minando... EL BITCOIN !

Con lo cual, obligará a los exchanges a tener:

BCC = Ya consolidado y funcionando (supongo)
BTC = El de siempre, sin Segwit ni nada.
BLN = O como le pongan a la cadena del LN.

Y ahí si te quiero ver... todos los amantes de las cadenas laterales se irán al BLN pero... quién va a tirar abajo sus adorados BTC -que seguirán existiendo- ?

Y es en este escenario donde quizás nos llevemos la sorpresa con el BCC.

Está todo a la mitad... ignoro si alguien tiene el GUION de lo que va a pasar (puede que haya 10 tios gordos y grandes que lo tengan) pero, acá hay MUCHA tela por cortar aún.

Y, ni te cuento si el LN presenta un fallo !!... de repente la cadena "sólida" va a ser, o bien la original (BTC de 1 Mb sin Segwit ni porras) o bien la del BCC con sus 8 Mb de potencia para meter transacciones a bajo costo.

Ya veremos...


----------



## Ojodelince (5 Ago 2017)

Sería interesante hacer una encuesta para pronosticar el valor del BTC a fin de año, ¿no?
La verdad es que reconozco que es un asunto impredecible por completo, pero me voy a mojar y me tiro a la piscina... 

BTC 31/12/2017; 4.200$ 
Una predicción conservadora donde las haya 

Por cierto, podía decirlo yo, pero si lo dice un experto pues mejor que mejor

https://criptonoticias.com/opinion/criptomonedas-tomado-papel-oro-aswath-damodaran/

En relación a lo que dice Nico sigo creyendo que va a ser muy difícil desplazar la posición dominante del BTC, es la referencia y a todo el mundo que está en el ajo le interesa que siga así (salvo quizás a dos o tres que quieren imponer su moneda a través de turbias maniobras tecnológico-financieras). Todas las altcoins suben a la estela del BTC... pero me cuesta mucho imaginar al BTC cayendo en picado y las demás cryptos aguantando el tipo. Si el BTC fallara por la causa que fuera, la credibilidad de todo el cryptomercado ardería como las fallas de Valencia. La percepción que tiene la gran mayoría del público es que existe el BTC y después están las demás ALTs (si es que saben que existen)... y no intentes explicarles nada de forks, blockchains y megas.


----------



## Pirro (5 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Por lo pronto te diré algo... el día que se produzca el fork por el tema Segwit y LN habrá unos misteriosos mineros que se quedarán minando... EL BITCOIN !
> 
> Con lo cual, obligará a los exchanges a tener:
> 
> ...




No soy muy ducho en cuestiones técnicas y trato de suplir esas carencias con lógica. Mi lógica me dice que el papel que juega el bitcoin se asemeja más al oro que al dinero. Sobre esa base creo que la referencia será la cadena más segura e irreversible, no la más rápida ni la más económica en las transacciones. A día de hoy esa cadena es BTC y mucho tendrán que cambiar las cosas para que deje de serlo -aunque no puede descartarse nada-.

La cadena de bloques más irreversible y descentralizada será el patrón. Todo lo demás irá a rebufo y orientado a aportar soluciones que no aporta BTC por su propia naturaleza.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Pues el clapham te tiene una noticia de ultima hora
> La publico en el hilo de Alts , pero ya de paso hago el FORK del comentario para quede constancia en los dos Blockchanilos .
> 
> El clapham ha recibido un chivatazo ...Los BOTS estan locos ...algo se les ha ido de las manos y quieren echar abajo el Algoritmo ...
> ...



jejejjejejejejjejejejejje


----------



## Aro (5 Ago 2017)

Btc > 3000


----------



## vpsn (5 Ago 2017)

Tu da muuuuun!! Estaba claro, a medida que vayan abriendo exchanges con bcc la gente ira cambiando sus bcc por btc con lo cual el precio del btc se ira tu da moon.

Felicidades a aquellos que buscaron la forma de vender sus bcc antes que el resto de la borregada. Sin ser algo titanicamente dificil si que requequeria un esfuerzo.

Aqui se han dado todos los pasos y se ha explicado bien como hacerlo, muchisimas gracias a todos los que haceis posiblemente el mejor hilo de burbuja.


----------



## asilei (5 Ago 2017)

Para tener un buen mapa del ecosistema cripto consultar en
CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations
Siempre con referencia BTC, para referencia FIAT es suficiente con la evolucion del marketcap global, actualmente unos 100.000 millones USD.
Global Charts | CoinMarketCap


----------



## tolomeo (5 Ago 2017)

recuerdos a clapham, nico y kuesko.


----------



## remonster (5 Ago 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> recuerdos a clapham, nico y kuesko.



Y reputón...siempre me acuerdo de ese pobre...


----------



## Arctic (5 Ago 2017)

Clapham, tremendo subnormal. Y lo peor que es el típico que se cree listo y gracioso. Tan lejos de la realidad como sus mierdas de teorías.


----------



## Kuesko (5 Ago 2017)

*Soy consciente de que llevo varios análisis alertando de ciertos riesgos relacionados con Bitcoin, y algunos de los más techies pueden estar pensando que tengo algo personal contra las crypto-divisas. 

Nada más lejos de la realidad. Un servidor se cuenta entre la comunidad techie más convencida, y soy un firme defensor del necesario y esencial papel catalizador de la tecnología en nuestro mundo del futuro. Pero también resulta obvio que Bitcoin nos ha adentrado en el terreno de lo desconocido para nuestras socioeconomías, y es por ello por lo que debemos alertarles de que también conlleva muchos riesgos potenciales y reales. 

Por su naturaleza de divisa, Bitcoin es un gran agujero fiscal, porque, en caso de que no se regule de alguna manera, si acaba volviéndose mainstream como parece que va evolucionando, acabará siendo un agujero negro fiscal de proporciones descomunales.

A partir del momento en que la situación se vuelva insostenible, intentarán parar la gran bola de nieve en que se está convirtiendo la fiscalidad de Bitcoin, y esa gran bola de nieve puede acabar explotando en la cara de todos los usuarios. Llegados a ese punto de no retorno, la única opción viable para parchear de alguna manera este agujero fiscal del siglo parece que sería la de un socorrido "borrón y cuenta nueva". Pero claro, eso implica que muchos early-adopters de Bitcoin se habrán vuelto (virtualmente) millonarios, y no habrán tributado ni un euro (Bitcoin) por ello.
Para pagar por esas plusvalías deberán vender sus bitcoins. Esto provocará caídas al infierno y pérdidas masivas que no alcanzarán a pagar lo que se le debe a las Agencias Tributarias.

Meter dinero en Bitcoins es un camino de no retorno. 

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera. Los spammers hijos de puta del bitcoin que parasitan este hilo, estafadores profesionales hijos de mala madre, están deseando venderles humo en forma de criptomonedas.*


----------



## Edu.R (5 Ago 2017)

3200 $. No nos vamos a quejar.

Ya hemos pasado de 'timo piramidal' a 'es que en el futuro seguramente pasará esto y esto llevará a la otro y... pero vamos, que sigue siendo un timo'.

A BTC le han lanzado un ordago a pares y se ha sacado unos duples de la manga, ganando a corto plazo. Ya veremos el resto de la partida.


----------



## Hannibal (5 Ago 2017)

Lo que voy a decir igual es una tontería. No tanto como lo que dice el cm de kuesko, pero es algo completamente subjetivo y que igual debería ir en conspiraciones.

Y es que es curioso que BTC llevara una semana prácticamente lateral, que con el BCH ni se inmutara y de repente, un viernes por la noche, mete un pepinazo del 10%. Me recuerda sospechosamente a muchos rescates de bancos y quiebras de algunas empresas cotizadas. Lo que intento decir es que quizá el minado de bitcoin esté descentralizado, pero para mí es obvio que su cotización, así como las de las demás altcoins, no. Y hoy ha sido un pepinazo para arriba como puede ser hacia abajo.

Este hilo en muchas cosas empieza a recordarme al del ibex-hvei. Cuidado pues.


----------



## Claudius (5 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Enhorabuena para los Jihanes y Rogers Vers que estaran ocupados estos dias vendiendo todos sus Bitcones Segwit ( que cono es un Segwit ) ? :: poco a poco para no despertar sospechas y estan comprando Bitcoin Cash de crypto P2P ...a precios de ganga .



Ese escenario, la única razón sostenible es que el equipo de Cash, hubiera encontrado algún tipo de problema en el código de Core, cuando pase a SG o SG+LN, y avalaría la precipitada salida del primero, y la anecdótica falta de un wallet oficial para almacenar, no es hipótesis descabellada..
Pero en Core han tenido casi un año para testearlo.

La guerra va a ser ahora fría, me imagino la investigación que estén teniendo ambos códigos. El de Cash, sin variaciones aparentes. Y en el otro empieza ya otra historia. Ahora ya no se va a ridiculizar si hay fallo, se va a aprovechar, y los afectados como en toda guerra son la población civil / usuarios.

Pero en contrapartida, a btc, le han quitado el palo de la rueda.. y la subida como ocurrió en litecoin, hasta que se consolide el SG.

Pero de momento a disfrutarlo. :o y a seguir vigilando el hash.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 11:02 ----------




Edu.R dijo:


> A BTC le han lanzado un ordago a pares y se ha sacado unos duples de la manga, ganando a corto plazo. Ya veremos el resto de la partida.



El clampman no te ha entendido que no 'entiende' el mus. :rolleye:
Hay que ver efectivamente como evoluciona el juego, la partida a 3 juegos, no?
:rolleye:


----------



## Edu.R (5 Ago 2017)

Hannibal dijo:


> Lo que voy a decir igual es una tontería. No tanto como lo que dice el cm de kuesko, pero es algo completamente subjetivo y que igual debería ir en conspiraciones.
> 
> Y es que es curioso que BTC llevara una semana prácticamente lateral, que con el BCH ni se inmutara y de repente, un viernes por la noche, mete un pepinazo del 10%. Me recuerda sospechosamente a muchos rescates de bancos y quiebras de algunas empresas cotizadas. Lo que intento decir es que quizá el minado de bitcoin esté descentralizado, pero para mí es obvio que su cotización, así como las de las demás altcoins, no. Y hoy ha sido un pepinazo para arriba como puede ser hacia abajo.
> 
> Este hilo en muchas cosas empieza a recordarme al del ibex-hvei. Cuidado pues.



A ver, a BTC sigue entrando pasta, y estoy de acuerdo que no de forma descentralizada. Pero meter pasta justo antes de que saliese el BCH era de un riesgo gordísimo. Nadie sabíamos lo que iba a pasar. Podía haberse ido a los infiernos perfectamente.

En el momento que se ha visto que no pasaba nada, el caudal de FIAT ha vuelto a las andadas. BCH tendrá su hueco, pero el BTC sigue hacia delante. Para mi esa es la lectura.

De hecho ahora tiene impulso, pero luego probablemente corregirá un poco y se mantendrá la tendencia del último año.


----------



## asilei (5 Ago 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *Soy consciente de que llevo varios análisis alertando de ciertos riesgos relacionados con Bitcoin, y algunos de los más techies pueden estar pensando que tengo algo personal contra las crypto-divisas.
> 
> Nada más lejos de la realidad. Un servidor se cuenta entre la comunidad techie más convencida, y soy un firme defensor del necesario y esencial papel catalizador de la tecnología en nuestro mundo del futuro. Pero también resulta obvio que Bitcoin nos ha adentrado en el terreno de lo desconocido para nuestras socioeconomías, y es por ello por lo que debemos alertarles de que también conlleva muchos riesgos potenciales y reales.
> 
> ...



Al menos cita la fuente de tu corta y pega y como veo que te lanzas sin ni siquiera leer el hilo te copio un comentario anterior al respecto:

Iniciado por Emeregildo 
Bitcoin es el mayor agujero (negro) fiscal del siglo
Fuente: Bitcoin es el mayor agujero (negro) fiscal del siglo


El titular engaña, lo que viene a decir con razón es que todo el andamio fiscal legislativo actual se viene abajo si Bitcoin empieza a ser mainstream.

El problema para él es que la conclusión a la que llega es irrealizable :
"Una vez expuesto este tema, supongo que estarán de acuerdo en que urge legislar a nivel mundial el tema de Bitcoin"

Aunque él mismo ya se da cuenta:
"El riesgo es, ni más ni menos, que en esta ocasión el retraso legislativo puede hacer a la propia legislación inviable en sí misma: con la velocidad actual de progreso tecnológico y de adopción de nuevas tecnologías, puede ser que la legislación llegue demasiado tarde."

Porque justamente de esto trata el ecosistema cripto, generar un nuevo sistema socioeconomico global con herramientas de gobernanza por consenso que revolucionen la forma en que nos organizamos. 

Y lo primera alarma que salta es la fiscalidad. ¿Como vamos a pagar los servicios del estado? Pues se requiere una nueva fiscalidad NO CONTROLADA POR LOS ESTADOS.. Es mas. ¿hace falta estado que gestione los recursos y ofrezca servicios a una comunidad local, cuando los retos son globales?

Enumero servicios: Seguridad, energía, mercado, sanidad, educación, transporte, investigación, ecología-sostenibilidad, cultura, redistribución de riqueza. ¿Acaso estos servicios no se deben afrontar a nivel global o al menos transversal?

En este entorno ¿Tiene futuro la gobernanza actual por representación? Todavia no podemos ni vislumbrar la transformación social que se avecina.. Con sus riesgos y oportunidades claro.


----------



## p_pin (5 Ago 2017)

22jul:


p_pin dijo:


> 3.200 en unas horas



Acerté el precio, falle en el tiempo. La incertidumbre sobre el HF ha retrasado esa continuación de la bandera







---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 12:18 ----------

Añado últimas noticias sobre BTC-E

BTC-e anuncia recuperación del control de su base de datos y carteras digitales de sus clientes | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

_Ayer en la noche, la casa de cambio rusa BTC-e informó a la comunidad de usuarios que retomó el control de su base de datos y monederos, después de que agencias de seguridad estadounidenses decomisaran los equipos en su centro de operaciones._
Más info en el link


----------



## Alxemi (5 Ago 2017)

Must read:

Meet ‘Spoofy’. How a Single entity dominates the price of Bitcoin.


----------



## 1auno (5 Ago 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Must read:
> 
> Meet ‘Spoofy’. How a Single entity dominates the price of Bitcoin.



Si lo hacen los exchanges con dinero que no existe, si debería considerarse ilegal, pero sino es ridículo quejarse de eso.


----------



## juli (5 Ago 2017)

En qué cartera se pueden recibir y gestionar con seguridad los BTC Cash ?

- Enhorabuena por el trinque -


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Ago 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Must read:
> 
> Meet ‘Spoofy’. How a Single entity dominates the price of Bitcoin.



No le hagas mucho caso, el que ha escrito el artículo no sabe que es un market maker. 

Quitar y poner megaórdenes es algo muy común en todos los exchanges, además no siempre es el market maker quien realiza estos movimientos, sino otros grandes traders, para incitar compras/ventas. La idea es poner una megaorden en un lado, y varias ordenes pequeñas en el otro lado , mucha gente al ver una orden grande por ejemplo de compras, realizan compras market, cuando en realidad el trader de la megaorden, está vendiendo. Suele hacerlo en momentos de bajo volumen para evitar que otras ballenas les tome la orden entera.


----------



## ninfireblade (5 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> SUbnormal fue tu abuelo




No te cansas de hacer el ridiculo. 

¿ Qué pasó con esa barrera *I N F R A N Q U E A B L E* ?


----------



## Cui Bono (5 Ago 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No te cansas de hacer el ridiculo.
> 
> ¿ Qué pasó con esa barrera *I N F R A N Q U E A B L E* ?



No tuvo cojones a apostarse las cryptos. Sus teorías son tan ridículas que ni él se las cree. :: ::

---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 16:21 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> ...El clapham es el primero que desea que lleguen
> los 3500 $ y mejor aun los 5000 $ ....



Por eso los vendiste todos. 
:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Claudius (5 Ago 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> No le hagas mucho caso, el que ha escrito el artículo no sabe que es un market maker.
> 
> Quitar y poner megaórdenes es algo muy común en todos los exchanges, además no siempre es el market maker quien realiza estos movimientos, sino otros grandes traders, para incitar compras/ventas.



Hombre el análisis en ese 'informe' un punto de vista por lo menos llamativo.
La cuestión es que en estos chiringos, no hay forma de saber si esa mega orden es real, o ficticia o un híbrido entre un exchange y trader.

Nunca se nos tiene que olvidar, que el precio del btc está marcado por estos chiringos, y que la oferta y demanda *real* no se puede medir, solo el tránsito de transacciones puede indicar indicios.

El caso lo tenemos en la alianza y los movimientos de R. Ver. y Jihan, y esa alianza estratégica supone una cifra de 6 dígitos en btc, eso a ojímetro.

Nos manejan como quieren. )


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> b ) Aleja el peligro de que los cenutrios vendan BTC ( solo Roger Ver , Jihan *y el clapham saben el futuro* ) y compren BCH ...



Cuanta modestía. ::

Deja de montarte historias en tu cabeza Clapham, el mercado lo mueve el miedo y la euforia, y ahora mismo lo que hay mega-euforia y va a durar unos cuantos meses. 

Compra bitcoins con tus 6k y deja de conspirar.


----------



## estrujillo (5 Ago 2017)

Una pregunta a los que sabeis de exchanges por aqui.

Yo tenia una cuenta en BTC-e que por suerte solo usaba para tradear. Ahora que está cerrado tendré que irme a otro exchange a comprar y vender. ¿Alguna recomendación? ¿Cual usais vosotros?


----------



## Ojodelince (5 Ago 2017)

Oye, oye, oye... se me ocurre una conspiroteoría.

¿Y si al final todo esto no ha sido sino un invento para sacar dinero de la nada, ponerlo en el bolsillo de los biticoneros, y así disparar el BTC a la estratosfera?

La próxima vez que alguien hable de forkear el bitcoin su cotización saldrá disparada de entrada...


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Hombre el análisis en ese 'informe' un punto de vista por lo menos llamativo.
> La cuestión es que en estos chiringos, no hay forma de saber si esa mega orden es real, o ficticia o un híbrido entre un exchange y trader.
> 
> Nunca se nos tiene que olvidar, que el precio del btc está marcado por estos chiringos, y que la oferta y demanda *real* no se puede medir, solo el tránsito de transacciones puede indicar indicios.
> ...



Sí, hay manipulación, pero a pesar de tener tanto poder (dinero), no pueden manipular el precio del Bitcoin a su antojo todo el tiempo, solo en determinados momentos bajo determinadas condiciones.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 16:49 ----------




Ojodelince dijo:


> Oye, oye, oye... se me ocurre una conspiroteoría.
> 
> ¿Y si al final todo esto no ha sido sino un invento para inventar dinero de la nada, ponerlo en el bolsillo de los biticoneros, y así disparar el BTC a la estratosfera?
> 
> La próxima vez que alguien hable de forkear el bitcoin su cotización saldrá disparada de entrada...



Yo también lo pensé, de hecho Jihan es licenciado en psicología y economía por la universidad de Beijing (es como el Harvard de China), así que todo esto del fork podría haber sido una simple estrategia del Jihan para comprar más bitcoins, crear dinero de la nada, y pumpear el precio. 

Eso sí, pobres de los que se queden dentro de Bitcoin Cash... ::


----------



## Arctic (5 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> SUbnormal fue tu abuelo



No te ibas del hilo, pedazo de mierda? O acaso tu palabra es tan inútil como tus neuronas?


----------



## mamendurrio (5 Ago 2017)

@VinnyLingham 11h11 hours ago
#Bitcoin is going to the moon! *Next stop at $3800* for a refuel. Bitcoin Cash is dead! Long live the King! More forks = more pumps!

Twitter

****

RE: Vender BCC - Que Exchange
Posiblemente intente empezar a deshacerme del Bitcoin Crash.
He leído aki que BITFINEX es el exchange mas fiable, que no necesita identificacion, donde ya se puede hacer esto.
Alguien tiene alguna informacion / experience con BITFINEX ? Gracias


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Esto no ha terminado hasta que cante la gorda .
> 5 siglos despues de la expulsion de los judios de Espana nosotros controlamos a quienes os controlan a vosotros ...
> 
> Quien rie ultimo , rie mejor ...
> ...



Clapham judío, no me lo esperaba. :rolleye:

Controláis a los yankees, pero los chinos os acabarán controlando a vosotros. ¿Tenéis algún plan para eso? ::


----------



## dunlop (5 Ago 2017)




----------



## p_pin (5 Ago 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> @VinnyLingham 11h11 hours ago
> #Bitcoin is going to the moon! *Next stop at $3800* for a refuel. Bitcoin Cash is dead! Long live the King! More forks = more pumps!
> 
> Twitter
> ...



Yo también los veo, en poco tiempo, los 3.700-3800

Yo los bcc los vendi en Bittrex, sin querer hacerles publicidad, me parece uno de los mejores exchange


----------



## catoshi (5 Ago 2017)

Se a vuelto ha pasar por aqui este mongolo?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/member-negrofuturo.html



Negrofuturo dijo:


> Espero, soldado patoso, que no hayas cometido el error de apalancarte en esta inmanejable, para tí, aventura..., porque si es así, te veo vomitando todo tu paquete en 89.
> 
> No lo hagas allí, aunque lo pierda al llegar por un 20%.. porque la probabilidad mayor es que rebote el 250.
> 
> ...



Otro Nicoleto mas, pero este esperara un dolar menos para comprar






---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 20:05 ----------




Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Cuanta modestía. ::
> 
> Deja de montarte historias en tu cabeza Clapham, el mercado lo mueve el miedo y la euforia, y ahora mismo lo que hay mega-euforia y va a durar unos cuantos meses.
> 
> Compra bitcoins con tus 6k y deja de conspirar.



Clapham es tipo Negrofuturo, tarados mesianicos que no dan ni una. Encima con el avatar ese de noseque shitcoin para darle un toque aun mas comico.


----------



## luckymixes (5 Ago 2017)

Infranqueable!


----------



## Edu.R (5 Ago 2017)

Mira que a BTC le han intentado poner palos en las ruedas y aun asi solia mantener cotización. En cuanto ha salido fortalecida, se vuelve a marcar un ATH.


----------



## jorgitonew (5 Ago 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Mira que a BTC le han intentado poner palos en las ruedas y aun asi solia mantener cotización. En cuanto ha salido fortalecida, se vuelve a marcar un ATH.



qué es un ATH para los profanos en siglas???


----------



## hal9000ht (5 Ago 2017)

All time high.


----------



## DrJ (5 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Los imbeciles se pierden en el bosque ...
> Los listos miran a las estrellas y se orientan para llegar al pueblo mas cercano
> Os estan manipulando como a moscas ...
> Han pumpeado a lo bestia el precio del BTC coincidiendo con el
> ...



A ver hombre de Di-s , ¿no se iba vd?

Parece que no, pues mejor sus aportes suelen ser ingeniosos pero como cambia de idea más que el tiempo no sé por dónde cogerlos. 

La verdad es que, entre que uno es novatillo , que no tiene un aparato de esos que algunos tienen y les dice cuando comprar/vender y que no pertenece al pueblo elegido pues aquí estamos hechos un lio.

Lees por el foro y para mis limitadas entendederas muchas cosas parecen estar bien. 
Está claro que cuando unos chinos que nunca han sido tontos montan este lio pues algo habrá, póngame unos BCH, pero claro ,BTC es mucho BTC , póngame también. Espera, que dicen que otros también muy listos están apostando por ETH , no nos vamos a perder ese tren. ¿Y esas nuevas que hacen muchas cosas y el clapham dice que son cojonudas? Hay que tener unos PIVX y Waves porsiacaso … ¿y el DASH, LTC que son proyectos maduros? ... y ... 

Espera un momento , que con 5€ de cada no me voy a hacer rico , vaya lio. 

Y ahora supongamos que doy el pelotazo y me hago cryptorico (difícil con tanta dispersión pero bueno) ¿ahora qué hago?. 

Aquí todos parecen cryptocreyentes convencidos pero… ¿si dan el pelotazo que hacen continúan holdeando como buenos convencidos o se vuelven apostatas y se venden al sucio FIAT?.

No solo es difícil acertar cual(es) pueden ser caballo ganador, es que, además, está la duda de con que enfoque estás en este juego : en que medida consideras que es un entretenimiento pasajero en el cual intentas dar pequeños pelotazos aquí y allá o, si más bien piensas que esto es el futuro y que puede que por un mísero beneficio te estés bajando de un tren al cual no podrás volver a subir.

Con tantas dudas si se queda bienhallado sea le mando un thanks si le hace ilusión pero aclárese un poco y baje el tono apocaliptico.


----------



## Cui Bono (5 Ago 2017)

¿Por qué? Que ahostia, pues fale, pero ¿Porqué en 2888 in-fran-quea-bles y no en 11563? Aparte, eres un trader putapénico. Yo soy un hodler modesto, pero tú no eres trader ni por asomo. Un trader cabalga las olas, no se retira a llorar como una nenaza por cada día en que no ahostia la cotización. 

Ya sabemos que estás afectado, ten un poco de dignidad.


----------



## jorgitonew (5 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham muy sinceramente , de verdad ...en serio ...se alegra por esos moninos que a falta de buenos genes , o pedigree " historico " lo ocmpensan con una cosa llamada " El Algoritmo " .
> El Algoritmo no ha hecho a nadie rico , el fiat es lo que te hace rico
> Los que holdean indefinidamente porque piensan que su Algoritmo puede valer mas y mas en fiat ( unidades de medida de riqueza desde 1971 )
> Seguiran holdeando y contando su riqueza en fiat
> ...



qué ventajas tiene el exchange gemini?? 
he leído que va a ser partner con CBOE para listar opciones y futuros sobre bitcoin


----------



## DrJ (5 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham muy sinceramente , de verdad ...en serio ...se alegra por esos moninos que a falta de buenos genes , o pedigree " historico " lo ocmpensan con una cosa llamada " El Algoritmo " .
> El Algoritmo no ha hecho a nadie rico , el fiat es lo que te hace rico
> Los que holdean indefinidamente porque piensan que su Algoritmo puede valer mas y mas en fiat ( unidades de medida de riqueza desde 1971 )
> Seguiran holdeando y contando su riqueza en fiat
> ...



Que si , que vale , que el “algoritmo” es (puede ser) volátil … pos fale. 

Pero no hace tanto en este foro hablábamos de la prima de riesgo, de corralitos, de salida del €, de nuestro FIAT retenido en el banco y cambiado por neopesetas . Vamos que como seguridad no lo veo tampoco claro.

Los metales ¿? Por esa época teníamos que tener para sobrevivir a madmax , no veo que nadie se hiciera rico con las onzas , los mejor parados los que pillaron carlillos de a 12.

De latunes y tal mejor ni hablamos.


Resumiendo, si hablamos un poco en serio lo más razonable , como siempre , será el termino medio, no tener todos los huevos en la misma cesta: una pequeña parte de los ahorros en crypto, informarse, hacer una selección de 4/5 cruzar los dedos y esperar acertar con el caballo ganador. De tener suerte retirar la inversión más un pequeño % y seguir jugando con el resto.

Cuando no divagas te suelo dar la razón bastante , si baja lo suficiente el nuevo BCH puede ser una apuesta , completar la cartera con otras: BTC, ETH , PIVX … e ir recogiendo beneficios en las subidas para recuperar la inversión y luego aprovechar las bajadas para cargar sin dejar de mirar por nuevas apuestas.

Ahora eso de salirse del todo porque el fin está cerca tampoco lo veo.


----------



## Nico (5 Ago 2017)

Hannibal dijo:


> Y es que es curioso que BTC llevara una semana prácticamente lateral, que con el BCH ni se inmutara y de repente, un viernes por la noche, mete un pepinazo del 10%. Me recuerda sospechosamente a muchos rescates de bancos y quiebras de algunas empresas cotizadas. Lo que intento decir es que quizá el minado de bitcoin esté descentralizado, pero para mí es obvio que su cotización, así como las de las demás altcoins, no. Y hoy ha sido un pepinazo para arriba como puede ser hacia abajo.
> 
> Este hilo en muchas cosas empieza a recordarme al del ibex-hvei. Cuidado pues.





Alxemi dijo:


> Must read:
> 
> Meet ‘Spoofy’. How a Single entity dominates the price of Bitcoin.



===

Muy interesante -y razonada- la nota que indicas *Alxemi*.

Me sorprende enormemente *Clapham*. No viene del lado de la economía y, ni siquiera se había dedicado al trading de modo intenso y sin embargo entiende con absoluta claridad todo el proceso.

Impresionante Clapham. Lo escribes en formato broma pero, la base de lo que comentas es absolutamente clara y cierta. Te aviso que tienes una mente privilegiada -y te lo había dicho antes- :Aplauso:

No tengo ni ganas ni tiempo de generar tormenta en el hilo así que, haré el comentario sencillo y corto y al que lo sepa entender bien y al que no, muchas gracias.

Es claro que tenemos una nueva tecnología (la blockchain) y que un posible uso de la misma es "dinerario". El modelo del bitcoin fue el primero en desarrollarlo y demostró que es posible.

Eso si, la tecnología se usó de un modo tan limitado y primitivo (cuando algo nuevo aparece no se advierte lo "primitivo" o no de su desarrollo, eso lo ves muchos años más adelante) que no sirve para hacer "dinero de verdad" pero, todas las bases del proceso eran correctas y fueron probadas y testeadas y funcionaron !

Si hoy ves un telégrafo te agarra la risa loca... tú usas un móvil con conexión satelital y ese pedazo de madera con una palanquita que hace pi pipi pi es de risa... cuando el telégrafo se inventó era la repolla con vinagre, al lado sólo estaban la señales de humo.

Dentro de algunos años -incluso hoy mismo- advertirás que le Bitcoin es un "telégrafo" porque, cuando se use la blockchain como soporte de un dinero funcional lo que tendremos será parecido a "un móvil con conexión satelital".

Pero eso no viene al caso. Al lado de este fenómeno se ha montado un bonito Ponzi en manos de unos cuantos tipos que "_saben lo que hacen_" (ver la nota que ofrece Alxemi) y un montón de gente que no tiene la más mínima idea de "qué hacen"... sólo ven un número en la pantalla (2000, 2500, 3000 !!! guau) y piensa que debajo de eso hay "algo" cuando en realidad no hay nada... bueno, si hay... hay unos 200 o 500 millones de dólares, quizás 1000 y varios exchanges y, sobre eso, supuestamente se sustenta una riqueza de 100.000 millones (capitalización total de todas las criptos).

Es lo que Clapham llama "contabilidad húngara".

El asunto de un Ponzi es que *NO TODOS PIERDEN*... sólo pierden *LOS ULTIMOS* que quedan adentro.

Los primeros se llevan el dinero de los "últimos".

El segundo asunto con un Ponzi es que, aunque tiene garantizado su final (hay una imposibilidad matemática de que abarque todo el universo conocido :rolleye, a veces resulta difícil saber cuán grande se hará y hasta donde llegará.

Y, mientras los "ganadores" saltan de alegría y manifiestan sus éxitos, los pardillos necesarios para el sacrificio final, atraídos como polillas a la luz, siguen llegando... hasta que todo se derrumba.

¿ Realmente hay 100.000 millones de "riqueza" en las criptomonedas ?

¿ Se supone que REALMENTE tu llevas todos tus dash y bitcoins y bccs y pivx y next y te darán todo ese dinero ?

La respuesta es *NO*.

Sólo unos pocos terminarán con "billetes" en la mano (los afortunados que salgan a tiempo y "los que sabían" que era lo que estaba pasando) y, todo el resto verá evaporarse su supuesta ganancia (y digo "supuesta" porque, mientras no esté en la mano es TEORICA).

Pero, como en todo Ponzi, como nadie sabe realmente hasta dónde puede llegar y cuánto durará y como se "ganan dienerro", el riesgo y la ambición nos dificultan salirnos... nos convencemos de que los *"100.000 millones"* son de verdad y que *"seguirán creciendo"* y que *"esto es para siempre"*.

Polillas hacia la luz. La historia del mundo. No es la primera vez que ocurre y, esta visto, no será la última.

Repito esto:

1) En los Ponzi NO TODOS PIERDEN. Algunos ganan dinero.

2) En los Ponzi MUCHOS PIERDEN.

3) Los Ponzi NO PUEDEN DURAR PARA SIEMPRE (o acabarían abarcando todo el Universo).

4) Resulta difícil ACERTAR cuándo se termina un Ponzi y por eso "duele" salirse cuando todavía se podía "ganar dinero".

===

Ganen dinero. Diviértanse. Aprendan pero, anoten estos cuatro puntos porque los van a necesitar un día -cuanto toque salirse- o, si los olvidan, quedarán con sus "estampillas digitales" en la mano (que es lo que tienen) y los "100.000 millones" se habrán esfumado en manos de unos pocos (los que se lleven los 1000 millones "de verdad" que están en juego).

===

Algunos Ponzi son a cara descubierta y resulta interesante analizarlos para entender lo que pasa.

Otros se basan en sofisticadas máscaras y disfraces (Enron con energía, la burbuja inmobiliaria con derivados, el Bitcoin con sus algoritmos y sus forks) y por eso no resultan tan evidentes y sencillos de reconocer.

Les sugiero que lean un poco sobre los 'círculos de colores' o las 'celdas del arcoiris' (en diferentes sitios usan diferentes nombres) porque tendrán un caso claro y sencillo para entender.

Un tipo junta un grupo de 6 y cada uno de los 6 le dan $ 1000 (usemos esto como ejemplo).

Al hacerlo, el "núcleo" se lleva $ 6000 pero le da derecho a esos 6 para montar sus celdas. Cada tres niveles las celdas eliminan el núcleo.

Entonces, en el paso siguiente 6 grupos de 6 le dan dinero a su "canal" ($ 6000 por celda) y éstos se lo entregan a su núcleo, en total el núcleo se lleva:

$ 6000 del primer paso
$ 36.000 del segundo paso
Total = $ 42.000

Tienen que dejar $ 2000 a los organizadores y se lleva los $ 40.000

Ahora han nacido "seis" celdas, con su núcleo y con derecho a los tres niveles.

El núcleo de la primera celda -con $ 40.000 en la mano- tiene ante si TRES OPCIONES:

1) Se va a su casa con $ 40.000
2) Se mete en otra celda y, poniendo $ 6000 + $ 6000 volver a llevarse $ 40.000
3) Aprovechando que tiene más capital, aprovecha y se mete en en dos o tres celdas nuevas con la esperanza de juntar $ 40.000 x 2 o x3.

Y, como muchos "núcleos" integran nuevas "celdas" el sistema se realimenta a si mismo.

En Colombia -donde el tema alcanzó proporciones épicas- los fines de semana se juntaban MILES DE PERSONAS en galpones y parques y se iban montando "celdas" a velocidad de rayo... había gente que volvía a su casa con $ 360.000 en un fin de semana.

Finalmente, un día, por denuncia de un Juez o por colapso del grupo el tema se desarmaba y terminaban unos cuantos millonarios y, los últimos (muchos) habiendo perdido $ 6000 o $ 12000 cada uno.

===

Más o menos así es el juego... ahora hay un montón de 'exitosos' que cuentan sus 'cold wallets' pensando que la suma da 100.000 millones pero sólo hay 1000 millones "de verdad" para respaldar toda la torta.

Al final, algunos se irán con 1000 millones y otros se quedarán con "códigos digitales" que alguna vez "valieron" $ 100.000.

===

Como NADIE sabe a ciencia cierta CUANDO DURA EL JUEGO, salirse duele porque, en realidad UNOS POCOS *SI GANAN*.

Más o menos de esto hablamos... traten de ser de los que ganan. Mi mejor deseo.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> qué es un ATH para los profanos en siglas???



A mi me gusta más un 'a toda hostia' , pero si, ya te han dicho lo que es.


----------



## Pirro (5 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> ===
> 
> Muy interesante -y razonada- la nota que indicas *Alxemi*.
> 
> ...



Tu paralelismo no se sostiene. 

El bitcoin es una estampilla digital e infalsificable que hoy vale 2700 euros, en 3 meses puede valer 5000 y en 6 meses 850 y en 4 años 10.000 y quizá en 30 años 10. Nadie tiene ni puta idea más allá de que habrá un número finito de bitcoin y que tendrán un valor X. Y sí, unos ganarán y otros perderán hasta la camisa ¿y qué? Esa es una constante de cualquier mercado altamente especulativo.

Los esquemas ponzi que defines son clásicos timos piramidales con un inicio y un final claro. No hay un mercado, ni cotización, ni subidas ni bajadas, los que entran no entran como en bitcoin con la cantidad que les sale de los huevos, sino con una cantidad tasada por los organizadores de la pirámide y ese dinero no va adscrito a la posesión de un bien que podrá valer más o menos, sino al ejercicio de un derecho condicionado siempre a que entren x personas después de uno. Estás comparando a un huevo con una castaña.

Si bitcoin el mes que viene pierde un 80% de su valor y casi todos los aquí presentes se comen un mojón, podrá ser por múltiples razones, pero no porque sea un esquema ponzi.


----------



## Hannibal (5 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> En EE UU hay leyes federales y estatalaes . Y las leyes estatales empiezan a ser restrictivas con los exchanges . Por cada BTC tradeado , el Exchange tiene que tener 1 BTC en Tesoreria como garantia ...( mas o menos )



Me parece estupendo pero no deja de ser irónico que la FED y los bancos puedan imprimir y/o prestar a voluntad con unas garantías irrisorias o directamente sin ellas.

La mafia protege bien sus intereses 

---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 23:45 ----------




Pirro dijo:


> Tu paralelismo no se sostiene.
> 
> El bitcoin es una estampilla digital e infalsificable que hoy vale 2700 euros, en 3 meses puede valer 5000 y en 6 meses 850 y en 4 años 10.000 y quizá en 30 años 10. Nadie tiene ni puta idea más allá de que habrá un número finito de bitcoin y que tendrán un valor X. Y sí, unos ganarán y otros perderán hasta la camisa ¿y qué? Esa es una constante de cualquier mercado altamente especulativo.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en que no es un esquema ponzi al uso, aquí hay un valor real detrás. Algo que no se puede decir de muchas monedas Fiat ::

Pero lo que si es obvio es que por la propia inercia de subida y sus expectativas, su cotización está muy sobrevalorada respecto de su valor real, pero mientras su valor real siga subiendo, esto no será un problema. El problema será cuando algún gobierno se ponga serio y regule contra bitcoin, no hace falta prohibirlo... Basta con gravar exageradamente las ganancias por ventas de bitcoin, por decir un ejemplo plausible. Si esto se aprobara hoy, cuando aún no podemos hacer apenas transacciones con las cryptos (a nivel de comprar en Amazon o unas entradas de concierto, por ejemplo), muchos especuladores venderían sus cryptos y su cotización se iría al guano.

Porque todos decís qué el bitcoin es irrastreable, que es anónimo... Sí, siempre y cuando no lo pases a Fiat. Pero mucha gente himbierte para ganar dinero Fiat, para bien o para mal, y eso afecta a su cotización.


----------



## racional (6 Ago 2017)

Los numeros no engañan, Bitcoin va haciendo nuevos records cada poco. No hay discusión posible, cada vez valdrá más, es asi de simple. El Bitcoin es más escaso que el oro.


----------



## Claudius (6 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> ===
> No tengo ni ganas ni tiempo de generar tormenta en el hilo así que, haré el comentario sencillo y corto y al que lo sepa entender bien y al que no, muchas gracias.



Menos mal que iba a ser corta.., y no quieres generar tormenta..
Clampman es un oportunista, se divierte creando polémica le ha cogido gusto al tema, y ya se ha hecho pivx-sero radicalizado, lo malo es que cualquier novato con su jerga crea que ya dió un pelotazo y está luchando por unos cientos de dólares, al año.



Nico dijo:


> Pero eso no viene al caso. Al lado de este fenómeno se ha montado un bonito Ponzi en manos de unos cuantos tipos que "_saben lo que hacen_" (ver la nota que ofrece Alxemi) y un montón de gente que no tiene la más mínima idea de "qué hacen"... sólo ven un número en la pantalla (2000, 2500, 3000 !!! guau) y piensa que debajo de eso hay "algo" cuando en realidad no hay nada... bueno, si hay... hay unos 200 o 500 millones de dólares, quizás 1000 y varios exchanges y, sobre eso, supuestamente se sustenta una riqueza de 100.000 millones (capitalización total de todas las criptos).



Te metes en cada barrizal..
Lo que ha puesto Alxemi, es algo que *cualquiera* con 2 dedos de frente en finanzas debiera suponer de este mundo, alguna vez me he hecho eco del asunto en este hilo. Lo único que el tipo ha investigado y argumentado sus razonamientos.

Con lo que gana Cristiano y Messi en un año con todos sus negocios, manejas Bitcoin a tu antojo, y si manejas btc, manejas crypto-world ya que hace de DownJ respecto al mercado. Y lo sabes !

Ya se ha hablado varias veces que la capitalización en este submundo no es un dato a tener en mucha relevancia.

Vivimos en constantes ponzis como has indicado, el mercado de deuda insostenible, el mercado inmobiliario, y un larguísimo etc. tampoco me voy a alargar.

Pero nos gusta llamarlo más burbuja, ponzi= anonimato burbuja=privacidad, algo anónimo suena a oscuro, malo, yin y algo privado, suena a derechos, más cool,no es oscuro es yang. 



Nico dijo:


> El asunto de un Ponzi es que *NO TODOS PIERDEN*... sólo pierden *LOS ULTIMOS* que quedan adentro.
> Los primeros se llevan el dinero de los "últimos".



Me recuerda al ponzi, por el que nació este foro... 
el ponzi inmobiliario español, me cojo una tierra, le suelto al concejal unos euros, y me la recalifica, comienzo a vender un plano sin vender, y como los bancos, ayudan a crecer el ponzi, con 100% de financiación, pues ala nos compramos el piso, y toda la historia que continuó durante el ponzi de 15 años.



Nico dijo:


> ¿ Realmente hay 100.000 millones de "riqueza" en las criptomonedas ?
> 
> ¿ Se supone que REALMENTE tu llevas todos tus dash y bitcoins y bccs y pivx y next y te darán todo ese dinero ?
> 
> La respuesta es *NO*.



Ojo! Bienes y servicios, recuerda crypto-*moneda*, y la definición que se hace de lo que es dinero. La pregunta sería si cada token de la cadena de bitcoin vale más de 3000$? Ahí podría haber mucho debate.

Si el estado japonés te permite comprarte bienes y servicios con Bitcoin no es dinero lo que estás usando?



Nico dijo:


> Sólo unos pocos terminarán con "billetes" en la mano (los afortunados que salgan a tiempo y "los que sabían" que era lo que estaba pasando) y, todo el resto verá evaporarse su supuesta ganancia (y digo "supuesta" porque, mientras no esté en la mano es TEORICA).



Ojo, si hoy con 1 btc te pagas una pizza y mañana un lambo, solo lo dice 'el mercado' pero si el mercado está manipulado, y hay operadores con ventajas, porque no hay un árbitro (es el oeste americano) y porque los datos que se dicen no son *veraces* estamos en la misma situación, heredada de todos los mercados del mundo.

Así que ante esta situación la única primera defensa es la pluralidad, es preferible que muchos tokens se repartan el mercado sin una dominancia clara o alternancia en la misma además de ser mejor si tienen diferentes intereses geo-políticos que uno, como es el status actual.



Nico dijo:


> Aprendan pero, anoten estos cuatro puntos porque los van a necesitar un día -cuanto toque salirse- o, si los olvidan, quedarán con sus "estampillas digitales" en la mano (que es lo que tienen) y los "100.000 millones" se habrán esfumado en manos de unos pocos (los que se lleven los 1000 millones "de verdad" que están en juego).
> 
> Más o menos así es el juego... ahora hay un montón de 'exitosos' que cuentan sus 'cold wallets' pensando que la suma da 100.000 millones pero sólo hay 1000 millones "de verdad" para respaldar toda la torta.
> 
> Al final, algunos se irán con 1000 millones y otros se quedarán con "códigos digitales" que alguna vez "valieron" $ 100.000.



El tema, es que este nuevo 'ponzi' puede llevar a un cambio del mundo financiero tal y como se conoce, y que la era que crearon los Medici esté llegando a su fin. Y eso no gusta..
Y mientras se recorre el camino, de a dónde nos llevará esta tecnología con los códigos digitales se podrán comprar desde una pizza hasta un lambo, las partes del contrato son las que decidirán si hay trato. Además de proteger el patrimonio de confiscaciones estatales, y un largo etc. en muchos ámbitos de nuestra vida y nuestras empresas generando riqueza y empleos.


----------



## Ojodelince (6 Ago 2017)

Buenas noches.
Ya que muchos filosofo-divagamos en relación al mundo crypto me gustaría compartir ideas.

Pensaba yo acerca de cuál puede ser el futuro de esta tecnología dineraria y hacia dónde va. En ese punto me preguntaba que si bien la opción de intercambiar bienes y servicios por bitcoins está creciendo, está claro que aún no ha llegado al gran público. ¿Cuándo sucederá eso? Seguramente cuando gigantes del sector de la distribución lo implementen en sus sistemas.
Ahora bien, dada la "facilidad" de creación de moneda... ¿qué le impediría a Amazon crear la amazonita? No tendría que sumarse a ningún carro. Tener moneda propia sería una forma de retener clientes y aumentar ventas, un instrumento de marketing de fantásticas posibilidades; puedes emitir moneda a conveniencia según tus intereses comerciales y financieros. (Y quien dice Amazon o Google dice cualquier otra empresa). Obviamente su moneda debería ser convertible con otras cryptos y con FIAT. Solo esta posibilidad, la de empresas emitiendo moneda virtual a usar como parte de su estrategia de ventas, resulta asombrosa. No dudo que será real viendo el potencial que tiene semejante posibilidad.
La cuestión entonces es: la amazonita, por seguir el ejemplo, desbancaría al btc de su trono por el hecho de ser más convertible en bienes y servicios... o por el contrario, reforzaría su hegemonía? En ese universo de multitud de xxxcoins puede resultar imprescindible el patrón btc.


----------



## Pirro (6 Ago 2017)

Pues sin que sirva de precedente en esto yo estoy con el clapham -no le thankeo porque sé que le gusta y yo soy un ser perverso -

BCC tocará suelo. Ese suelo puede estar muy abajo, pero ello no obsta a que BCC tendrá su hueco como una shitcoin más en el cryptouniverso,* pero parte con una ventaja que no han tenido el resto de cryptos y que han menoscabado enormemente su potencial de crecimiento: LA DISTRIBUCIÓN INICIAL.*

Una mala distribución inicial -bien porque las monedas están premiadas y los devs se quedan con una parte demasiado grande del pastel como para que el mercado pique, bien porque hay que minarla y al final se convierte en un chiringuito en el que sobran mineros y faltan holders que le den empaque al precio- es la principal razón por la que cientos de proyectos en apariencia solventes quedan en nada. Sólo unos pocos han superado ese handicap inicial.

BCC ha nacido sin ese pecado original, heredando la distribución que ha tenido BTC hasta el 1 de Agosto de 2017. Esa herencia no es gratuíta,* el stake asignado a cada holder es fruto de millones de historias personales en la última década y eso hamijos, TIENE VALOR.* Hubo gente que vendió BTC a 1$ y creyó hacer buen negocio, hubo quienes vendieron a 10$ y se fueron de putas a celebrarlo, gente que se salio en los $1000 pensando que el mercado estaba loco y que esos precios no tenían futuro, y me viene a la cabeza la historia del que compró dos pizzas por importe en Bitcoin de 10 millones de dólares -quizá 20 al cambio actual-. BCC recoge todas esas historias en su cadena de bloques y nace con la distribución más óptima humanamente posible, la distribución que tiene la moneda Madre tras casi una década de historia. 

Si a eso le sumamos la máxima de shitland " si algo es pumpeable, será pumpeado, si algo es dumpeable, será dumpeado" creo sinceramente que BCC no ha nacido muerta ni mucho menos. Dará que hablar, vaya que si dará que hablar.


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Ago 2017)

Ojodelince dijo:


> Ahora bien, dada la "facilidad" de creación de moneda... ¿qué le impediría a Amazon crear la amazonita? No tendría que sumarse a ningún carro. Tener moneda propia sería una forma de retener clientes y aumentar ventas, un instrumento de marketing de fantásticas posibilidades; puedes emitir moneda a conveniencia según tus intereses comerciales y financieros. (Y quien dice Amazon o Google dice cualquier otra empresa). Obviamente su moneda debería ser convertible con otras cryptos y con FIAT. Solo esta posibilidad, la de empresas emitiendo moneda virtual a usar como parte de su estrategia de ventas, resulta asombrosa. No dudo que será real viendo el potencial que tiene semejante posibilidad.
> La cuestión entonces es: la amazonita, por seguir el ejemplo, desbancaría al btc de su trono por el hecho de ser más convertible en bienes y servicios... o por el contrario, reforzaría su hegemonía? En ese universo de multitud de xxxcoins puede resultar imprescindible el patrón btc.





Esto no es posible. Primero que crear una moneda es ilegal. Y en este caso los gobiernos lo tendrian muy facil para impedirlo. No tendrían más que llamar a las puertas de Amazon y decirles, señores, esto no puede ser, asi que dejen el tema de la moneda en nuestras manos o alguien se va a pasar una temporada entre rejas. Esto no lo pueden hacer con Bitcoin obviamente. Y este es tambien uno de los motivos por los que el creador o el grupo que escribio la primera version de Bitcoin lo hizo de forma anonima bajo el seudonimo que todos conocemos.

Además de esto, aunque fuera viable legalmente, también necesitarian una adopcion por parte de los usuarios. Y esto no parece fácil. ¿ Si yo quiero comprarme una cafetera en Amazon que sentido tiene que compre primero amazoncoins para luego estos gastarlos en una cafetera ? Para eso me gasto directamente los euros en la cafetera. Vale que Amazon podria hacer descuentos comprando con amazoncoins pero, realmente sirve de algo eso ? No tiene mucho sentido la verdad. Y lo que está claro es que la gente nunca los holdearia. ¿ Para que holdear algo que no va a ganar valor ?


----------



## vpsn (6 Ago 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> La amazonita sería una moneda aceptada por las naciones y dentro de un marco legal internacional... Que subiría como la espuma porque tiene debajo el amparo político y comercial de naciones y empresas... Y el bitcoin en tal caso se iría al carajo por la sencilla razón de que el bitcoin en realidad no ofrece una superioridad técnica... La diferencia está en que fue la "primera", en que es más conocida, etc...
> 
> Pero cuando se tome conciencia de que la "amazonia" hace lo mismo y tiene más amparo legal hará que el bitcoin caiga de lo lindo...
> 
> ...




ostia Nico btc a 3200 dolares y tu aun dando guerra, espero que al menos compraras algo, porque si no es para matarte


----------



## Claudius (6 Ago 2017)

Ojodelince dijo:


> Ahora bien, dada la "facilidad" de creación de moneda... ¿qué le impediría a Amazon crear la amazonita? No tendría que sumarse a ningún carro. Tener moneda propia sería una forma de retener clientes y aumentar ventas, un instrumento de marketing de fantásticas posibilidades; puedes emitir moneda a conveniencia según tus intereses comerciales y financieros. (Y quien dice Amazon o Google dice cualquier otra empresa).



Pues conociendo su forma de pensar, seguramente si lo cree conveniente lo haga, no necesita ninguna crypto actual para que sus negocios -actuales- crezcan.
En esta entrevista, deja claro su modo de pensar, de la escuela de negocios 'sun-tzu-iana' y teniendo en cuenta que está en guerra con Alibaba, tendrá todo tipo de planes para ganar cuota en Asia.



Ojodelince dijo:


> Obviamente su moneda debería ser convertible con otras cryptos y con FIAT. Solo esta posibilidad, la de empresas emitiendo moneda virtual a usar como parte de su estrategia de ventas, resulta asombrosa. No dudo que será real viendo el potencial que tiene semejante posibilidad.



Podría adoptar ripple/xrp para ello de transporte con el ILP,
su amazonita, podría interactuar con cualquier crypto y divisa actual(Interledger protocol) 
la tecnología existe, solo es cuestión de tiempo que tome posición.



Ojodelince dijo:


> La cuestión entonces es: la amazonita, por seguir el ejemplo, desbancaría al btc de su trono por el hecho de ser más convertible en bienes y servicios... o por el contrario, reforzaría su hegemonía? En ese universo de multitud de xxxcoins puede resultar imprescindible el patrón btc.



A saber.., pero el día que Amazon y ¡ojo! Alibaba muevan ficha en este sector, será a) determinante y b) establecerán un nuevo status, si ambas eligen moneda propietaria, o cryptos antagonistas recrudecerán la guerra comercial.

Y si eligen la misma, no propietaria, crearán un gigante en el cual tendrán peso de alguna forma.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2017 at 11:16 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Esto no es posible.



Nunca digas, nunca jamás.



ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Si yo quiero comprarme una cafetera en Amazon que sentido tiene que compre primero amazoncoins para luego estos gastarlos en una cafetera ? Para eso me gasto directamente los euros en la cafetera. Vale que Amazon podria hacer descuentos comprando con amazoncoins pero, realmente sirve de algo eso ? No tiene mucho sentido la verdad. Y lo que está claro es que la gente nunca los holdearia. ¿ Para que holdear algo que no va a ganar valor ?



Si te hago 'prime' un año, por comprar 1000 Amazonitas a par dolar (refuerzo la moneda de mi zona geo-política) caes como un conejo.
Y si pagar con amazonitas te meto un 1% de Dto. ya ni te cuento.
Y si con las amazonitas a través del ILP que he puesto hace un rato, las puedo convertir en bienes y servicios fuera de amazon, ya el to the moon, se queda corto.

Cuando eres de los 5 más ricos del mundo, y el dinero no es un problema para crecer, solo depende de la estrategia respecto a los competidores.
Y si me sobra el dinero, me compra una compañía de vuelos espaciales, para ser el primero en la carrera al 'to the moon' :XX:


----------



## p_pin (6 Ago 2017)

*ViaBTC, casa de cambio creadora de Bitcoin Cash, suspendió temporalmente los retiros de su plataforma debido a que sufrieron un ataque de maleabilidad de las transacciones.*_

Esto ocurre porque el código replicado de Bitcoin posee una vulnerabilidad que permite que las transacciones sean modificadas por un tercero, que puede ser un nodo que retransmite la transacción o un minero que incluye la transacción en un bloque con el que alteran el identificador de transacciones. El resultado es que las transacciones que han sido afectadas por el ataque de maleabilidad pueden replicarse y aparecen como un doble gasto. 

La maleabilidad de las transacciones ha afectado en el pasado a la blockchain de Bitcoin._
--------------

Por lo que he leído en varios artículos, SW Segwit corrige esos problemas de maleabilidad
Bitcoin Cash, no implementará SW

El debate sobre SegWit es clave para el futuro de Bitcoin – DiarioBitcoin
Alerta: BIP 91 ejecuta SegWit mientras evita una división de Bitcoin.


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Si te hago 'prime' un año, por comprar 1000 Amazonitas a par dolar (refuerzo la moneda de mi zona geo-política) caes como un conejo.
> Y si pagar con amazonitas te meto un 1% de Dto. ya ni te cuento.




Básicamente eso seria como un depósito al 2-3% en el que luego no puedo recuperar mi dinero sino que tengo que gastarlo en la tienda de Amazon. Con que poco os conformáis algunos...


----------



## Claudius (6 Ago 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Básicamente eso seria como un depósito al 2-3% en el que luego no puedo recuperar mi dinero sino que tengo que gastarlo en la tienda de Amazon. Con que poco os conformáis algunos...




Hay que leer bien y detenidamente 

_Y si con las amazonitas a través del ILP de Ripple que he puesto hace un rato, las puedo convertir en bienes y servicios fuera de amazon, ya el to the moon, se queda corto._


----------



## ibg_kraft (6 Ago 2017)

Un calculo sencillo:

PIB mundial en dolares: 74.583.642 millones de USD

Onzas de oro en el mundo: 6.042 millones de onzas

Valor de una onza de oro: 74.583.642 millones USD/ 6.042 millones onzas de oro = 12.344 USD/onza.

Con una reserva fraccionaria del 10%: 1.234 USD/onza

BTC max. en el mundo: 21 millones

74.583.642 millones USD /21 millones BTC = 3.551.602 USD/BTC

Con una reserva fraccionaria del 10%: 355.160 USD/BTC

(Si incluimos x Hard Fork con exito, habria que considerar 21x, dando lugar a 355.160/x USD/BXX)


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Hay que leer bien y detenidamente
> 
> _Y si con las amazonitas a través del ILP de Ripple que he puesto hace un rato, las puedo convertir en bienes y servicios fuera de amazon, ya el to the moon, se queda corto._




Pero vamos a ver, si estas basando su valor en que lo puedas pasar a Ripple entonces no me aporta nada más que comprando Ripple directamente.

Y eso sin tener en cuenta que Ripple es una puta mierda centralizada, preminada y que va en contra de todas las ventajas que posee una moneda descentralizada como BTC.


----------



## Claudius (6 Ago 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, si estas basando su valor en que lo puedas pasar a Ripple entonces no me aporta nada más que comprando Ripple directamente.



Eso dije, no leiste nada bien...



ninfireblade dijo:


> Y eso sin tener en cuenta que Ripple es una puta mierda centralizada, preminada y que va en contra de todas las ventajas que posee una moneda descentralizada como BTC.



Yo hablo de *solución*, no de credos. 

No compres en Amazon o Aliexpress, por tu credo, sino en la tienda de móviles de tu barrio porque cualquier día cierra.

Pero al final compras... y en prime porque sabes que la tienda no te va a devolver la pasta al día 14 porque el móvil es una castaña o no te gusta, y Amazon si y sin preguntas, y tampoco compres el móvil a Aliexpress, porque le vas a comprar el mismo hardware a la tienda de tu barrio y te va a clavar un 35% más que el chinorro, siendo básicamente el mismo. ehhh :bla:

No mezclemos churras, con merinas, que aquí siempre estamos con esa cantinela..

El compañero abrió debate con sus amazonitas, y le hemos contestado, unos desde el punto de vista de 'la fe', y otros desde el punto de vista de 'negocios son negocios'.


----------



## Claudius (6 Ago 2017)

Y hablando de bienes y *servicios*...
Ahora ya podemos cargar a los chavales sus móviles prepago. :Baile:

Bitcoin Mobile SIM Card Top-Ups Now Available in 136 Countries - Bitcoin News

400 Bad Request


----------



## mamendurrio (6 Ago 2017)

Bitcoin (porqué debiste comprar en vez de rebuznaR....):

6 Agosto 2016: $ 562
6 Agosto 2017: $ 3260

Revalorización: x 5,5 , o + 550%


----------



## Claudius (6 Ago 2017)

segwit2x-y-el-cuento-de-tres-bitcoin
Segwit2x y el cuento de tres Bitcoin.


----------



## Nico (6 Ago 2017)

Habiendo un hilo específico para hablar del bitcoin no soy amante de ir abriendo uno nuevo cada vez que se le canta a alguien y es por eso que, de uno de estos temas esporádicos abierto hace poco, traigo aquí el detalle que quiero comentar.

El tema al que hago referencia es:

La burbuja de las criptodivisas: Schiff: "¿Cuántas criptodivisas hay? ¿Mil? Ningún comercio pone el precio en bitcoines"

Del mismo (que habla de una entrevista a Schiff que dice que el oro sirve y el bitcoin no cosa que no vengo a discutir ahora) saco el siguiente párrafo que SI me interesa:



> *El bitcoin hace a la gente "más ciudadana del mundo"*
> 
> Otro experto, el emprendedor del bitcóin *Charlie Shrem*, ve las cosas desde otra perspectiva...
> 
> "Si nos fijamos en la *capitalización bursátil total de las criptodivisas, esta es de entre 70.000 y 100.000 millones de dólares*. Sigue siendo una cantidad pequeña, hay individuos que cuentan con una fortuna mayor que eso, pero se trata de 100.000 millones que no se depositan en bancos", ha argumentado.




Me sorprende que la gente siga con esa cantinela como si fuera relevante o, me explico mejor... es un dato que sirve para algunas cosas pero no para otras.

Este dato da una idea de la 'magnitud' del mercado (_psssi... más o menos_) y sirve de algún modo para comparar criptos entre si (mmmhh... relativamente, si sirve para comparar criptos en igualdad de condiciones... no es lo mismo comparar una cripto *que se mina* -como bitcoin o litecoin o dash- que comparar una *PREMINADA* donde el cálculo se distorsiona -caso Ripple o NEM-)

Pero, lo que un inversor debe observar es el VOLUMEN del mercado porque, si un día quiere "irse" tiene que tener una idea de cuál es el tamaño de la puerta por la que debe pasar.

Hoy me tomé el trabajo de juntar todos los mercados del Bitcoin:

Bitcoin (BTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Y los pasé a una planilla. Como son muchos descarté los más chicos así que mi cálculo está hechos sobre el 98% del volumen aproximadamente (un 2% lo descarté para acelerar el trabajo).

*HOY* (mañana puede ser diferente) los datos son los siguientes:

1) Bitcoin *cotiza* a *$ 3.200* de promedio

2) La *"capitalización"* del Bitcoin -dato que toma en cuenta Shrem- es de *$ 53.520.000*

3) El *VOLUMEN TOTAL* de transacciones es de *$ 1.276 millones* (1.2 billones yanquis).

==> Esto significa que el volumen TOTAL de transacciones es del *2.40%* (aprox)

4) Pero, si medimos el DINERO efectivo correspondiente a ese total transado la suma es de *$ 650 millones* de dólares.

==> Esto, no se compone todo de "dólares" sino que la proporción es la siguiente:

U$S = 240 millones.
CNY (yuanes) = 176 millones.
KRW (coreanos) = 112 millones.
JPY (yenes) = 62 millones.
EUR = 54 millones
PLN (polacos) = 4.5 millones.

Esto es aproximadamente el *1.2%*

===

Dicho de otro modo: 53.520 millones de "capitalización" descansan sobre 650 millones de "dinero".

(*) El resto del volumen son los pares de BTC/ETH, BTC/BCC y todas las demás.

La "puerta" para salirse desde la "capitalización" al "fiat" es del *1.2%*

Datos de HOY que hay mucho "dinero de verdad" en juego.

===

No me puse a hacer el mismo trabajo para otras criptos (al menos las principales, Ethereum, Ripple, BCC, Dash y demás) pero, a ojo de buen cubero le doy unos 600 millones adicionales.

Esto significa que TODA la "capitalización" de *100.000 millones* a la que hace referencia Shrem se basa en *1000 - 1500 millones de dólares* (en diferentes monedas).

===

_¿ Esto está mal ?_

No tengo idea. Mientras no haya una corrida "al Fiat" supongo que es una buena liquidez pero, si la hubiera no deja de ser una puerta estrecha.

Pero, es un *DATO* y, es bueno *tener los DATOS a mano* para saber en qué mercado se invierte, sus características y tomar las decisiones correctas.


----------



## Ojodelince (6 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Habiendo un hilo específico para hablar del bitcoin no soy amante de ir abriendo uno nuevo cada vez que se le canta a alguien y es por eso que, de uno de estos temas esporádicos abierto hace poco, traigo aquí el detalle que quiero comentar.
> 
> El tema al que hago referencia es:
> 
> ...



Bueno, el tema que planteas de los mercados financieros es universal. Cualquier acción, o incluso un banco, tienen una liquidez relativa. Si todo el mundo acude a la ventanilla a la vez para liquidar su capital se acabó el banco... y se acabó el precio de la acción, fuera la empresa que fuera.
Y..., ¿por qué iba a suceder esto con el btc?
Respuesta; una "espantá"... y colapso del valor.
Ahora bien, el valor del btc, cada vez estoy más convencido de ello, está en la búsqueda de la dispersión del riesgo por parte del inversor. La dispersión no es especulación, es minoración del riesgo para el que tiene un mínimo de patrimonio. 
Ya se ha demostrado que el btc es un valor refugio, ideal para economías en crisis - tema ampliamente comprobado - incluso para regímenes políticos poco libertarios. Cualquiera que tenga unos mínimos ahorros, previendo una futura situación de crisis, puede ser previsor y colocar parte de los mismos en btc (u otras cryptos). Inembargabilidad, anonimato, ausencia de intermediarios... son las características que aseguran a este sistema monetario por encima de Estados con ganas de corralitos o aventuras económicas de cualquier clase. En suma, hablamos de holders que no están pensando en largarse corriendo del mercado cuando haya una oscilación, grande o pequeña.
A estos valores objetivos es evidente que se ha sumado ahora uno especulativo que es el que está provocando estas subidas espectaculares del btc. La cuestión es que todos nosotros sabemos que "sólo pueden quedar 21 millones" y con el simple previsión de que cualquier cartera de inversión futura incluya a estas nuevas divisas en su selección, está claro que su cotización venidera ha de ser necesariamente muy elevada, tanto más cuanto sabes que es una moneda que no puede estar sujeta a devaluación. 
Concluyendo; creo que la subida del valor del btc seguirá siendo exponencial hasta que se vaya aproximando a un valor "real" determinado por su utilidad, seguramente no como un simple medio de pago - que sí lo tiene - sino como diversificación de riesgo y otras utilidades nada desdeñables; inembargabilidad, anonimato, privacidad. ¿Dónde se detendrá esa subida? No lo sé... no tengo la más mínima idea ni creo que nadie lo pueda adivinar.


----------



## ciberobrero (6 Ago 2017)

> La linea de ( I N F R A N Q U E A B L E )
> 
> de resistencia Fibonacci del 100 % de los 2856 $
> 
> no sera superada



Que te dice baal que va a pasar ahora, clapham?


----------



## p_pin (6 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojodelince lo ha comentado, y estoy de acuerdo.
Las cuentas para calcular el "MarketCap" no se han inventado con las criptomonedas, lo único que se hace es aplicar el mismo criterio que se aplica a cualquier acción de una empresa

En este artículo habla del tema:
Capitalización bursátil, ¿cuánto vale una empresa en bolsa? - El blog de Self Bank

Yo he comentado en varias ocasiones en el hilo de alts, que muchas de las alts tienen un grave problema de liquidez, fruto de ser un mercado pequeño.
Eso es lo que provoca que en ocasiones fluctuen un 20, 30 +50%... pero según van adquiriendo tamaño y ganando liquidez esas fluctuaciones tienden a reducirse 

BTC no tiene un problema de liquidez, ni siquiera comparado con el mundo de las acciones de empresas:

Tus cálculos ofrecen una relación entre la Capitalización y el volúmen aproximada del 2.40% en base a los datos de hoy

Y te preguntabas si ese dato, el 2,40% era normal? bajo? alto?
Pues lo primero a decir, que para recopilar datos me ha resultado mucho más fácil encontrar los datos de BTC que del ibex... 

Comprobemos con el IBEX

Según el informe del BME, en el mes de *Julio* se negociaron en bolsa de España, *52.172 millones de euros*
La Bolsa española negocia en julio 52.172 millones de euros, un 4,2% más que hace un año |

Segun marketcap, en el mes de *Julio* se negoció *BTC* por un volúmen valorado de *32.619 millones de dólares* 
Bitcoin (BTC) Historical Data | CoinMarketCap

Capitalización actual BTC: 53.500 millones aprox
Capitalización del IBEX: 500.000 millones aprox

http://www.expansion.com/mercados/2017/01/13/5877787046163f5e6e8b45f0.html

Resumiendo y teniendo en cuenta que no estamos siendo "precisos", todo un poco aproximado:
*BTC marketcap:* 53.500 millones. *Volúmen mes:* 32.619 mill. dólares
*Ibex marketcap:* 500.000 millones. *Volúmen mes:* 52.172 mill. euros

Es decir, la relación marketcap/volúmen es en BTC 5 veces mayor que en el IBEX. Por tanto si alguien quiere "salir" parece que lo tendrá más fácil en un mercado en el que hay más volúmen diario (en relación al número de acciones, marketcap), como es el de BTC


----------



## Nico (6 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Tus cálculos ofrecen una relación entre la Capitalización y el volúmen aproximada del 2.40% en base a los datos de hoy
> 
> Y te preguntabas si ese dato, el 2,40% era normal? bajo? alto?
> Pues lo primero a decir, que para recopilar datos me ha resultado mucho más fácil encontrar los datos de BTC que del ibex...
> ...




Buen aporte!

Pero, no confundas el VOLUMEN TOTAL con el volumen de DINERO.

En dinero en el BTC el volumen -hoy al menos- es de 600 millones y eso te da *$ 18.000 millones al mes*. El resto son cruces con ETH, BCC, NXT, etc.


Dejo la consideración de si es mucho, poco, bueno o malo al análisis de cada uno. Lo que me parecía valioso era tener el dato para no quedarnos con la historia de la 'capitalización' como único dato.


----------



## Registrador (6 Ago 2017)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Que te dice baal que va a pasar ahora, clapham?



"Estas son mis líneas infraqueables y si se franquean tengo otras" 

clapham, el bufón del hilo.


----------



## Claudius (6 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Comprobemos con el IBEX
> 
> Según el informe del BME, en el mes de *Julio* se negociaron en bolsa de España, *52.172 millones de euros*
> 
> ...



Yo soy de la postura de Nico, y hay muchos datos que apuntan, hoy y han apuntado tiempos atrás.

Métele a los cálculos al primero una desviación del 1,5% (ibex) vamos a pensar que no han sido veraces, ese punto y medio.

Y al segundo btc, una del 35%. A ver que sale.

Yo no me creo los volúmenos que dan los índices de btc, porque no hay forma de saber su *veracidad* por los exchange centralizados.

Y a ver que sale..


----------



## asilei (6 Ago 2017)

Ojodelince dijo:


> ...
> 
> Concluyendo; creo que la subida del valor del btc seguirá siendo exponencial hasta que se vaya aproximando a un valor "real" determinado por su utilidad, seguramente no como un simple medio de pago - que sí lo tiene - sino como diversificación de riesgo y otras utilidades nada desdeñables; inembargabilidad, anonimato, privacidad. ¿Dónde se detendrá esa subida? No lo sé... no tengo la más mínima idea ni creo que nadie lo pueda adivinar.



Coincido plenamente, la utilidad y la confianza da el valor. La utilidad esraba descontada, en estos dias la confianza ha salido reforzada sin duda, por lo tanto la adopción mainstream está llegando por la diversificación.

Los amantes de tulipanes, ponzis, humos, conspiraciones y sellos cubanos dan color al hilo pero no aportan nada a este sector interesado en diversificar. Si se quiere aportar desde el conocimiento y la buena fe, solo se debe responder una cuestion:
¿Existe alguna alternativa como diversificación con mejores condiciones que BTC? O dicho de otra forma ¿existe alguna alternativa menos manipulable?


----------



## remonster (7 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> _¿ Esto está mal ?_
> 
> No tengo idea. Mientras no haya una corrida "al Fiat" supongo que es una buena liquidez pero, si la hubiera no deja de ser una puerta estrecha.
> 
> Pero, es un *DATO* y, es bueno *tener los DATOS a mano* para saber en qué mercado se invierte, sus características y tomar las decisiones correctas.



Tontín, haz el mismo cálculo para el mercado de derivados y te vas a dar la brasa a los foros de trading.

Aver hestudiao y aver comprao bitcoins a 95$. ::

Saluda a los campeones.


----------



## p_pin (7 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Buen aporte!
> 
> Pero, no confundas el VOLUMEN TOTAL con el volumen de DINERO.
> 
> ...





Claudius dijo:


> Yo soy de la postura de Nico, y hay muchos datos que apuntan, hoy y han apuntado tiempos atrás.
> 
> Métele a los cálculos al primero una desviación del 1,5% (ibex) vamos a pensar que no han sido veraces, ese punto y medio.
> 
> ...



Ok, hagamos la cuenta sólo con volúmen fiat
Ya que Nico se molestó en sumar el volúmen contra fiat, lo asumimos, 18.000 millones dólares al mes

Homogeneizar datos, lleva su tiempo y tampoco nos vamos a poner "esquisitos", al fin y al cabo a pesar de tomar "sólo" el volúmen de fiat, sigue siendo claramente favorable al BTC

La capitalización del ibex, (no me apetecía sumarla , de los 35 valores), tiré del artículo que enlacé que lo valora en unos 500.000 millones, hay que tener en cuenta que sólo inditex son unos 100.000 millones por ejemplo

*BTC Volúmen* 18.000 millones *Marketcap*: 53.500 millones = Es decir BTC negociaría su marketcap *cada 3 meses*
*IBEX Volúmen* 52.172 millones *Marketcap:* 500.000 millones = Ibex necesitaría *10 meses* para negociar su market cap

Antes era 5 veces mejor el ratio de btc, ahora es una 3,3 veces mejor, sigue siendo una pasada

Por otro lado, "hemos desechado", otra de las características de BTC
En la comparación con IBEX-acciones estamos hablando de bitcoin como "producto de inversión", su potencial especulativo es indudable, como el de una acción con apalancamiento

Pero además, para hacer los cálculos, hemos "desechado" su volúmen de negociación como "divisa reserva", es decir aquí la comparación sería con el dólar. Para comprar ciertas criptomonedas se necesitan BTC, no se admite fiat.... del mismo modo que para comprar algunas divisas internacionales "exóticas" necesitas pasar por el dólar. Esa característica que tiene bitcoin aumenta su volúmen de negociación y su hegemonía. Bitcoin es la "criptomoneda reserva" (aunque en esto ETH también tiene lo suyo)


----------



## Morfosintáctico (7 Ago 2017)

Corre Nico, ven a darle un thanks a éste y de paso nos explicas si lo dice en serio o es otra muestra de su desternillante e hinteligentísimo humor.

Edito: lo ha borrado, aquí antes había un post de clapham2 diciendo que el bitcoin llegaría a 3500 euros y se mantendria ahí...


----------



## Claudius (7 Ago 2017)

79% "unknown miners" propping up the BCH network at a loss vs BTC. IMO they will price support BCH to $400 where mining profit exceeds BTC.

Twitter


----------



## asilei (7 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> 79% "unknown miners" propping up the BCH network at a loss vs BTC. IMO they will price support BCH to $400 where mining profit exceeds BTC.
> 
> Twitter



Si alguien quiere regalar BTC por BCH no habrá nadie que lo impida, ahora bien como estrategia no parece muy exitosa. Quizá sería mejor ofrecer a la comunidad de forma abieta expectativas de ventajas y utilidades diferentes a las demás criptos. Vamos, IMO.


----------



## sirpask (7 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> 79% "unknown miners" propping up the BCH network at a loss vs BTC. IMO they will price support BCH to $400 where mining profit exceeds BTC.
> 
> Twitter


----------



## Portador del Caos (7 Ago 2017)

Ojito que hay un nuevo ATH en BTC...

Y estamos a unos 326 bloques del lock-in de SW...

*Infranqueable is nothing!!*

PD: Es tan bonito, que es hasta mosqueante... A ver si el amigo Jihan Frey y Roger Ver Lannister nos están preparando una Boda Roja  ienso:


----------



## Claudius (7 Ago 2017)

La maleabilidad le va a venir muy bien.


----------



## asilei (7 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


>



Para entendernos de donde viene todo esto, Bitcoin tiene un problema de escalado para cubrir la potencial altisima demanda futura de transacciones. Un grupo proponen aumentar el tamaño de la capacidad x 8 sin tocar nada mas, por eso han hecho el fork de BCH. Otro grupo proponen cambiar la forma de guardar los datos, separando la reserva de valor de los medios de pago y además no necesita un fork, proponen una tecnica que se llama Segwit + LN Consiste en que puedes realizar un montón de pagos fuera de la cadena blockchain y solo guardar el resultado final. Esto ultimo es muchicismo mas escalable, pero claro, los mineros solo cobran por la comisión del resultado final no por cada uno de los pagos.

Como casualmente, el lider del fork de BCH también es el lider de minado y suministro de hardware para minado, pues parece lógico que esté en contra de dividir las transacciones. Y por eso ha forzado el fork en BCH.

Los indicadores hasta hoy muestran que la comunidad esta apostando por la solución de separar los datos, restar poder a los mineros y ganar escalabilidad.

Cada vez parece mas claro que el fork BCH ha sido para defenderse de la posibe implementaciónn de la LN como consecuencia del Segwit Lightning Network

Si la LN tiene seguimiento significan un monton de comisiones menos para los mineros y sobretodo menos demanda para las tarjetas ASIC de minado 
Buy ASIC Bitcoin Miners & Bitcoin Mining Equipment - Bitmain


----------



## Morfosintáctico (7 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham se va ( 3 horas , 3 dias , 3 semanas , 3 meses ...
> 
> No THANKS , please ehhh



Si se permiten peticiones, ¿podrían ser 3 siglos?

Thanks.


----------



## Hannibal (7 Ago 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Para entendernos de donde viene todo esto, Bitcoin tiene un problema de escalado para cubrir la potencial altisima demanda futura de transacciones. Un grupo proponen aumentar el tamaño de la capacidad x 8 sin tocar nada mas, por eso han hecho el fork de BCH. Otro grupo proponen cambiar la forma de guardar los datos, separando la reserva de valor de los medios de pago y además no necesita un fork, proponen una tecnica que se llama Segwit + LN Consiste en que puedes realizar un montón de pagos fuera de la cadena blockchain y solo guardar el resultado final. Esto ultimo es muchicismo mas escalable, pero claro, los mineros solo cobran por la comisión del resultado final no por cada uno de los pagos.
> 
> Como casualmente, el lider del fork de BCH también es el lider de minado y suministro de hardware para minado, pues parece lógico que esté en contra de dividir las transacciones. Y por eso ha forzado el fork en BCH.
> 
> ...



Buena explicación, pero yo me pregunto: si las comisiones para los mineros se reducen como resultado de "anotar" solo el resultado final de las transacciones, ¿no haría ello que muchos mineros dejaran de minar al no ser rentable y posiblemente hubiera un trasvase a otras monedas incluida BCH? ¿Eso no afectaría negativamente al BTC original? ienso:


----------



## Divad (7 Ago 2017)

Qué posibilidad tiene Bitcoin de irse a la mierda cuando las demás cryptos tengan la pasarela directa al FIAT?

Qué sentido tendrá usar Bitcoin si las demás cryptos con un programa (servicio) que ofrecer ya se llevarían el mercado? 

Lo único bueno que tiene Bitcoin son los HF y viene otro encamino... Será el remate el último? 

Me parece absurdo comprar semejante mierda al valor que tiene cuando hay miles de mierdas a mejor precio que pueden hacer perfectamente x800, x1200,... Cuando comience a ponerse en marcha (ERC20).

Suerte para los que entren en BTC! 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Antonius Block (7 Ago 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Para entendernos de donde viene todo esto, Bitcoin tiene un problema de escalado para cubrir la potencial altisima demanda futura de transacciones. Un grupo proponen aumentar el tamaño de la capacidad x 8 sin tocar nada mas, por eso han hecho el fork de BCH. Otro grupo proponen cambiar la forma de guardar los datos, separando la reserva de valor de los medios de pago y además no necesita un fork, proponen una tecnica que se llama Segwit + LN Consiste en que puedes realizar un montón de pagos fuera de la cadena blockchain y solo guardar el resultado final. Esto ultimo es muchicismo mas escalable, pero claro, los mineros solo cobran por la comisión del resultado final no por cada uno de los pagos.
> 
> Como casualmente, el lider del fork de BCH también es el lider de minado y suministro de hardware para minado, pues parece lógico que esté en contra de dividir las transacciones. Y por eso ha forzado el fork en BCH.
> 
> ...




:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Genial síntesis de la situación. Si se implementa el lightning network para mí se abre otra era en el mundo bitcoin. Por de pronto deja a Ethereum y sus smart contracts un poco en calzoncillos.

El modo de solucionar los problemas de escalabilidad y los posibles forks resultantes de los eventuales desacuerdos conforman el punto más delicado en estos momentos para el bitcoin (también tenemos la opción del segwit de 2mb a la vista).

Para mí estamos viendo en directo un macroexperimento de mercado.


----------



## Portador del Caos (7 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Qué posibilidad tiene Bitcoin de irse a la mierda cuando las demás cryptos tengan la pasarela directa al FIAT?
> 
> Qué sentido tendrá usar Bitcoin si las demás cryptos con un programa (servicio) que ofrecer ya se llevarían el mercado?
> 
> ...



Huele a culo en llamas de aqui a Lima...

Ya me dirás como ETH y sus hijitos van a soportar semejante engendro de blockchain:


----------



## Pirro (7 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Qué posibilidad tiene Bitcoin de irse a la mierda cuando las demás cryptos tengan la pasarela directa al FIAT?
> 
> Qué sentido tendrá usar Bitcoin si las demás cryptos con un programa (servicio) que ofrecer ya se llevarían el mercado?
> 
> ...



BTC es la cadena más segura y la que tiene más historia. A los necios eso último les parecerá una gilipollez, por supuesto.


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Qué posibilidad tiene Bitcoin de irse a la mierda cuando las demás cryptos tengan la pasarela directa al FIAT?
> 
> Qué sentido tendrá usar Bitcoin si las demás cryptos con un programa (servicio) que ofrecer ya se llevarían el mercado?
> 
> ...





No amigo, lo has entendido al revés. 

Cuando en Bitcoin se active SW (para lo cual ya no falta nada) y se implementen las sidechains y una capa superior para smart contracts entonces será cuando esos tokens de los que hablas no aportarán absolutamente nada al sistema.


----------



## asilei (7 Ago 2017)

Hannibal dijo:


> Buena explicación, pero yo me pregunto: si las comisiones para los mineros se reducen como resultado de "anotar" solo el resultado final de las transacciones, ¿no haría ello que muchos mineros dejaran de minar al no ser rentable y posiblemente hubiera un trasvase a otras monedas incluida BCH? ¿Eso no afectaría negativamente al BTC original? ienso:



Buena pregunta, es una de las grandes incógnitas y seguramente una de las apuestas de BCH. Per hay varios puntos que intervienen aqui:

1) la separación de reserva de valor y medio de pago que propone Segwit+LN es necesaria porque las dos utilidades necesitan capacidades diferentes. La reserva de valor necesita seguridad por encima de todo y el medio de pago cosas como velocidad (transferencia inmediata), reversibilidad (poder revertir un pago), y otras más que sería suicida incorporar en BTC sin comprometer su seguridad.

2) La propuesta Segwit al separar datos permite de facto aumentar el numero de transacciones por cada bloque x 4, con lo cual más transacciones son mas comisiones (por eso BCH a apostado x8 para doblar en esa funcionalidad a BTC)

3) No olvides la recompensa de 12,5 BTC por cada bloque minado que aunque se va reduciendo cada 4 años aprox (se llama halving, la siguiente revisión está prevista para 2021) hoy por hoy 12,5 BTC es mucha pasta

4) Sobre el precio de las comisiones depende de la demanda de transacciones. La demanda de transacciones se almacena en la conocida como mempool (Lista de transacciones pendientes de asignar en bloques) si la lista es larga, los mineros escogen primero las más rentables (BTCxByte) por eso el fee de transaccion que te toca pagar si quieres entrar el primero sube.

5) Si aún así se redujera el numero de mineros, el sistema ajusta dinámicamente la dificultad de minado para garantizar que se genere un bloque cada 10 min aprox permitiendo entrar a nuevos actores con materiales más modestos cubriendo teóricamente la demanda de forma rentable.

6) Y por último la apuesta, si el ecosistema cripto encuentra mecanismos realmente efectivos y mainstream para medio de pago, la demanda de transacciones BTC como reserva de valor no tiene porque decrecer, más bién al contrario. Por una simple razón, cuando termines tu servicio, proyecto, acuerdo o lo que sea que hagas con un medio de pago, lo primero que harás será segurizar tu beneficio en BTC puesto que como he dicho antes ningún medio de pago te podrá dar nunca la seguridad de BTC.

En conclusión y respondiendo a tu pregunta, en un entorno expansivo como el de las criptos, con la propuesta Segwit+LN las comisiones de mineros no se van reducir en valores absolutos sino en valores relativos. Se llevarán menos parte del pastel, pero de un pastel que está creciendo.


----------



## Divad (7 Ago 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> Huele a culo en llamas de aqui a Lima...
> 
> Ya me dirás como ETH y sus hijitos van a soportar semejante engendro de blockchain:



Te lo digo: Cambio a PoS en un par de días. Salen a la luz Metropolis, Raiden,... y todas las mierdas de ERC20 se dispararán como si no hubiese un mañana. 



Pirro dijo:


> BTC es la cadena más segura y la que tiene más historia. A los necios eso último les parecerá una gilipollez, por supuesto.



Típico argumento de un bitcoñero, por mis cojones que es la ganadora porque el fantasma Satoshi Naka*MOTO* es mi pastor ::

Prueba para necios...

1 BTC = 3365.36	
1 ANT (aragon) = 2.07

Con lo que vale BTC compraría 1625,777777777778 ANT 

ERC20 comienza a funcionar... y ANT se pone en $1002.07 = $1.629.143,137777778 

Supongamos que 1 BTC subiese hasta los $33653,6 (x10)... 

Cuánto ha ganado el iluso que junto todos sus ahorros para hacer 1 BTC y se le multiplicó x10?
$30.288,24

Se habrá dado cuenta el necio donde están los siguientes pelotazos? 8::fiufiu:



ninfireblade dijo:


> No amigo, lo has entendido al revés.
> 
> Cuando en Bitcoin se active SW (para lo cual ya no falta nada) y se implementen las sidechains y una capa superior para smart contracts entonces será cuando esos tokens de los que hablas no aportarán absolutamente nada al sistema.



Tenéis que compartir la droja que os fumáis compañeros! :Baile:

Siendo optimista y generoso con Bitcoin... acabará siendo una mierda con un valor sobre los $1200 y ligada a ETH, WAWES, NEO,... para garantizarse así la supervivencia.

No estáis teniendo en cuenta que hay muchas mierdas desarrolladas facilitando el pago con tarjetas... TenX, incluso otras como DASH están ultimando detalles para dar su pelotazo de salida... y el todopoderoso Bitcoin todavía ni ha parido el SW, ni tiene nada bueno. Bueno sí, van a putear a los mineros para que cobren menos por la misma faena como buenos esclavos :XX: y os creeréis que los mineros seguirán aguantando la estafada cuando su hermano BCH da mejores incentivos...


----------



## p_pin (7 Ago 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Eso suena a cuento de la lechera, hermano. De momento está por ver que se vaya a implementar todo eso, *cuando ni siquiera está claro que SW vaya a salir,* y mucho menos el fork 2x...
> 
> De no completarse la hoja de ruta, la de mierda que le puede llover al BTC puede ser monumental. Sobre todo existiendo desde YA mismo alternativas mejores.



En qué te basas para decir eso?

Según el calendario, incluso va más avanzado de lo previsto. Mañana debería alcanzarse "lock-in", una semana antes de lo previsto, que serían los últimos 2016 bloques para activar SW aproximadamente el 22 de Agosto, fechas orientativas que dependeran de la potencia de minado, pero con más de una semana de adelanto respecto al calendario previsto


----------



## Divad (7 Ago 2017)

ETH+ERC20= Suiza + multinacionales unidas bajo diferentes etiquetas)
WAWES = Rusia
NEO = China
NEM = Japón
DASH = EEUU
Ripple = Bancos

...

Si entre ellos se tienden puentes y el acceso a ellas es igual de fácil... Qué sentido tiene usar BTC y LTC como medio de pago? 

Satoshi Nakamoto como caballo de Troya ha estado muy bien, incluso con las "guerras" internas entre mineros y burgueses la siguiente guerra civil pondrá a más de uno en su sitio 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nico (7 Ago 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Si se quiere aportar desde el conocimiento y la buena fe, solo se debe responder una cuestion:
> 
> ¿Existe alguna alternativa como diversificación con mejores condiciones que BTC? O dicho de otra forma ¿existe alguna alternativa *menos manipulable*?



*asilei:*

Interesante el punto y tiene varias cuestiones para considerar.

Me interesa esta de la "manipulación" porque pareces ignorar cuán manipulable es el bitcoin que pasa de $ 800 a $ 3200 !! :8:

Claro. Como es una manipulación 'para arriba' a ti te deja muy contento, tanto, que pareces no advertir que se puede manipular para ARRIBA o para ABAJO y, *quien puede manipular PARA ARRIBA también puede hacerlo a la INVERSA.* :rolleye:

Algo es "seguro" cuando su posible manipulación por parte de unos pocos es muy reducida.

El problema -tristemente- es que lo "seguro" no siempre es tan rentable como las cosas "manipulables" :rolleye:

Bien es cierto -y esta es una segunda cuestión importante- que para muchos jóvenes que no llegan a "cosas seguras" (casas, campos, etc.) el bitcoin aparece como algo novedoso, apasionante... y que sube!

Al ser GLOBAL esto permite que se sumen jóvenes de España, con los de Japón, con los de Alemania, con los de Corea del Sur, con los de... y eso, suma "muchos jóvenes" que, aunque pongan $ 500 cada uno (no da para comprar nada "seguro") en la suma total representan unos cuantos millones.

Bitcoin -mejor dicho su blockchain- da una gran seguridad... pero no se usa para muchas cosas ! :rolleye:

Está la "esperanza" y el "futuro" y el "ahora cuando venga el SW y las LN" pero, lo cierto, es que no se usa para muchas cosas.

Por eso, quienes tienen ante sus ojos la MANIPULACION *no la pueden ver* por tres razones:

1) Porque es "para arriba" y las manipulaciones "para arriba" nos gustan.

2) Porque puse dinero en esa manipulación y, una vez que uno se sube al barco hace la vista gorda de lo malo, se fija en lo bueno y reza para que nunca lo despierten.

3) Porque, siempre hay una historia bonita por delante... "que la SW", "que las LN", "que ya se va a usar para algo", "que esto es el futuro", "que esto es guay", etc.

===

Pero... recuerda que si no hay algo realmente "sólido" detrás y algo que pueda "explicarse" sin caer en cosas esotéricas no puedes sustentar QUE CAMBIO te hace pasar de $ 500 a $ 3500... salvo la manipulación... aunque te guste porque es "para arriba". 

===

En todo caso, mientras entre dinero fresco la cosa sigue y NADIE puede decir con claridad que no seguirá entrando dinero fresco por mucho tiempo.

Así que, aprovecha y disfruta pero NO TE DISTRAIGAS porque, el que manipula para arriba un día lo hace para abajo y los distraídos... PIERDEN.

No pierdas !


----------



## Morfosintáctico (7 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> En todo caso, mientras entre dinero fresco la cosa sigue y NADIE puede decir con claridad que no seguirá entrando dinero fresco por mucho tiempo.
> 
> Así que, aprovecha y disfruta pero NO TE DISTRAIGAS porque, el que manipula para arriba un día lo hace para abajo y los distraídos... PIERDEN.
> 
> No pierdas !



Grandes consejos para la vida, qué duda cabe. :XX:


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ANT en $1002 dice el notas este :XX::XX:

A ver si vas a ser tu el que toma drogas :XX::XX:


----------



## Divad (7 Ago 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ANT en $1002 dice el notas este :XX::XX:
> 
> A ver si vas a ser tu el que toma drogas :XX::XX:



Entonces el consumo que hace el compañero es más potente:



ibg_kraft dijo:


> Un calculo sencillo:
> 
> PIB mundial en dolares: 74.583.642 millones de USD
> 
> ...



Se os pone dura con esos números... y el flipado soy yo por unas chapas que van a dar un chupinazo de la hostia ::


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Entonces el consumo que hace el compañero es más potente:
> 
> 
> 
> Se os pone dura con esos números... y el flipado soy yo por unas chapas que van a dar un chupinazo de la hostia ::





Pues si, parece que debeis de tomar los 2 de la misma droga. 3 millones y medio por bitcoin :XX::XX: No necesitamos tanto


----------



## Divad (7 Ago 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pues si, parece que debeis de tomar los 2 de la misma droga. 3 millones y medio por bitcoin :XX::XX: No necesitamos tanto



La mía es más real, eh! ::fiufiu:


----------



## asilei (8 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> *asilei:*
> 
> Interesante el punto y tiene varias cuestiones para considerar.
> 
> ...



Sin duda tenemos conceptos distintos de Manipulacion, para mi manipulacion no es volatibilidad por las manos fuertes que ya te han demostrado que es propio de cualquier mercado financiero. Para mi, manipulacion es rescate publico para mantener los precios de la vivienda inasequibles en un pais con un salario medio de 22.800 eur brutos, manipulacion es financiar a estados, banca y grandes corporaciones a intereses negativos mientras las pymes y particulares pagamos intereses abusivos, manipulacion es el precio de la energia acordado por el cartel, manipulacion es la desproporcionada carga fiscal en favor de las grandes fortunas. Manipulacion en definitiva es jugar con las cartas marcadas en beneficio de unos pocos.

Recogiendo tus mismas palabras BTC es global, seguro, esperanza y futuro. Si esto no te parece lo bastante solido es que tampoco tenemos el mismo concepto de solidez. Cada uno escoge sus batallas, yo escojo esta. El enemigo no eres tu Nico, es la garrapata financiera que ha diseñado un mundo a su conveniencia y ahora tenemos el antidoto para empezar a deshacernos de ella.


----------



## Ojodelince (8 Ago 2017)

: Ojo al BCH que resurge de sus cenizas... o será un último hálito vital antes del adiós definitivo? :


----------



## Divad (8 Ago 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Sin duda tenemos conceptos distintos de Manipulacion, para mi manipulacion no es volatibilidad por las manos fuertes que ya te han demostrado que es propio de cualquier mercado financiero. Para mi, manipulacion es rescate publico para mantener los precios de la vivienda inasequibles en un pais con un salario medio de 22.800 eur brutos, manipulacion es financiar a estados, banca y grandes corporaciones a intereses negativos mientras las pymes y particulares pagamos intereses abusivos, manipulacion es el precio de la energia acordado por el cartel, manipulacion es la desproporcionada carga fiscal en favor de las grandes fortunas. Manipulacion en definitiva es jugar con las cartas marcadas en beneficio de unos pocos.
> 
> Recogiendo tus mismas palabras BTC es global, seguro, esperanza y futuro. Si esto no te parece lo bastante solido es que tampoco tenemos el mismo concepto de solidez. Cada uno escoge sus batallas, yo escojo esta. El enemigo no eres tu Nico, es la garrapata financiera que ha diseñado un mundo a su conveniencia y ahora tenemos el antidoto para empezar a deshacernos de ella.



Cuando todo cryptoworld sube y baja en sincronía no le parece a usted que está manipulado el juego? :XX:::

Está pretendiendo hacer creer que el juego es libre de bots y que BTC es lo chachi piruli del juego? :ouch::Aplauso:

Quienes os crea sí que tienen que ir bien fumados :::XX:



Ojodelince dijo:


> : Ojo al BCH que resurge de sus cenizas... o será un último hálito vital antes del adiós definitivo? :



Cuidado con meter el dedo en el ojo a la secta bitcoñera, aquí solo se viene a decir maravillas... :XX:


----------



## Cui Bono (8 Ago 2017)

El soporte de 3400 USD va a ser in-fran-quea-ble ::


----------



## remonster (8 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Cuidado con meter el dedo en el ojo a la secta bitcoñera, aquí solo se viene a decir maravillas... :XX:



Hola tontín, cómo van tus shithereums?


----------



## paketazo (8 Ago 2017)

Alguno ha visto por aquí al maestro *Clapham*...tenía unas dudas respecto una resistencia infranqueable comentada por aquí...alguno recuerda si era 2800$ o 28.000$?


----------



## workforfood (8 Ago 2017)

Lo que veo la gente habla sin prestar atención alguna a la base matemática que sostiene el bitcoin o el mundo especulativo de las criptomonedas que no tiene nada que ver con el blockchain que es este:

El problema de base es no entender ni que es moneda ni que es reserva de valor, cosas muy diferentes. El bitcoin quiere hacer la cuadratura del círculo ser reserva de valor y ser moneda cuando eso es imposible (el precio de la moneda aumentaría constantemente solo por su uso) por eso se dejó de usar el oro como moneda.

Por lo tanto el bitcoin no tiene límite alguno en lo que puede valer porque es tanto reserva de valor como moneda a la vez.


----------



## lewis (8 Ago 2017)

Joder, ya no sé si va por 3400 o 4300 ya se empieza a perder la perspectiva. ienso:ienso:


----------



## Edu.R (8 Ago 2017)

4.000$ va a ser mucho pedir pero psche... por pedir que no quede.

Que salvajada.


----------



## Pirro (8 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo que veo la gente habla sin prestar atención alguna a la base matemática que sostiene el bitcoin o el mundo especulativo de las criptomonedas que no tiene nada que ver con el blockchain que es este:
> 
> El problema de base es no entender ni que es moneda ni que es reserva de valor, cosas muy diferentes. El bitcoin quiere hacer la cuadratura del círculo ser reserva de valor y ser moneda cuando eso es imposible (el precio de la moneda aumentaría constantemente solo por su uso) por eso se dejó de usar el oro como moneda.
> 
> Por lo tanto el bitcoin no tiene límite alguno en lo que puede valer porque es tanto reserva de valor como moneda a la vez.



¿El oro es moneda o reserva de valor?

Desde la ignorancia, entiendo que puede ser y es ambas cosas a la vez, todo depende del uso que se le de. Hoy día se usa, además de para ostentar, fundamentalmente como reserva de valor. Monedas y lingotes en cajas de seguridad holdeados a largo plazo en previsión de contingencias, pero eso no quita que pueda usarse como moneda de cambio por un bien o un servicio. Sin embargo, no tantas décadas atrás el oro era habitualmente usado para pagar bienes y servicios en transacciones relativamente cotidianas.

Creo que el patrón que seguirá Bitcoin en su adopción y concepción por parte de la humanidad, sólo que con una evolución infinitamente más rápida en el tiempo. Habrán medios de pago más eficientes -bien dentro de un ecosistema Bitcoin, bien desde otras cadenas de bloques totalmente desligadas- para transacciones cotidianas. Y por eso creo que pretender tener una cadena de bloques que registre transacciones equivalentes a un pincho de tortilla y un cortado, que lo haga a una velocidad asumible y que no hayan problemas de escalabilidad es darse contra un muro. Algo que de ser posible sería tan ineficiente cómo establecer el patrón oro y exigir que las monedas de 1 céntimo estén acuñadas sobre una aleación que contuviera oro por valor de ese céntimo.


----------



## asilei (8 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Cuando todo cryptoworld sube y baja en sincronía no le parece a usted que está manipulado el juego? :XX:::
> 
> Está pretendiendo hacer creer que el juego es libre de bots y que BTC es lo chachi piruli del juego? :ouch::Aplauso:
> 
> ...



Aqui nadie se ha caido de un guindo, Si viera el inicio del debate mi pregunta inicial y que mantengo es "¿existe alguna alternativa *menos* manipulable?"

El juego está plagado de moscas que quieren sacar tajada y llevarse el agua a su molino, y a más miel más moscas. Porque ésta es nuestra naturaleza.

Lo que defiendo es que por primera vez, existe una base para un modelo socioeconómico con gobernanza abierta y descentralizada, un modelo que ni es chachi ni es piruli porque se generan tensiones internas y conflictos de intereses como en todos lados pero como hemos visto recientemente con el fork tiene mecanismos para resolverlos mediante el consenso y el soporte de la comunidad, no existe un Sr Bitcoin o una Bitcoin corp a la que llamar, presionar, chantajear, corromper o simplemente hacer la pelota. *Esto es nuevo*. Al ser nuevo descoloca a muchos, incluso algunos lo desprecian porque se sienten más comodos siguiendo al lider que tomando la inciativa, allá cada cual.

Yo soy constructor y como tal me voy a dedicar a construir sobre este modelo.


----------



## vpsn (8 Ago 2017)

Entonces que 10000 a final de año no?


----------



## mamendurrio (8 Ago 2017)

El que tenga BTC ahora que ya tenía antes de la aparición en real de BCH tiene actualmente un total de:
BTC $3432
BCC $ 323

*$3755* por cada BTC. No está mal para disfrutar del veranito. (*revalorización + 577% en 1 año Bitch*).


----------



## Pablo Villa (8 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> ETH+ERC20= Suiza + multinacionales unidas bajo diferentes etiquetas)
> WAWES = Rusia
> NEO = China
> NEM = Japón
> ...



Como haya un Crash , ya veras que puentes y que risas. De donde van a sacar munición, gobiernos y multinacionales, para pumpear sus cryptotimos?


----------



## Hannibal (8 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo que veo la gente habla sin prestar atención alguna a la base matemática que sostiene el bitcoin o el mundo especulativo de las criptomonedas que no tiene nada que ver con el blockchain que es este:
> 
> El problema de base es no entender ni que es moneda ni que es reserva de valor, cosas muy diferentes. El bitcoin quiere hacer la cuadratura del círculo ser reserva de valor y ser moneda cuando eso es imposible (el precio de la moneda aumentaría constantemente solo por su uso) por eso se dejó de usar el oro como moneda.
> 
> Por lo tanto el bitcoin no tiene límite alguno en lo que puede valer porque es tanto reserva de valor como moneda a la vez.



Pues yo diría que fue perfectamente posible durante siglos, y que desvincular el oro de la moneda se hizo simplemente por intereses políticos y no porque "fuera imposible" como tú dices. Si algo temen los políticos precisamente es una moneda en la que tengan que respaldar todo lo que imprimen con algo real, sea oro o porque en este caso no pueden "imprimir" más bitcoins.

Luego, a nivel personal, creo que el hecho de ser una amenaza para el sistema político y económico es precisamente lo que acabará con el cryptouniverso. Vaya por adelantado que deseo con todas mis fuerzas que alguna crypto funcione, pero ya no es solo que los políticos pierdan el control sobre la moneda, es que en las transacciones con BTC los bancos no ven un euro.

Y ya estamos viendo 3 estrategias claras y complementarias entre sí para acabar con ella: el desprestigio público (véanse los ataques ransomware muy específicos a grandes y empresas, pidiendo una miseria de rescate pudiendo pedir lo que quisieran), las altcoins del sistema y la manipulación de su valor, al entrar en ella los peces gordos de la bolsa.

Repito que deseo todo el bien al bitcoin y mientras sea poco más que una reserva de valor no habrá mayores problemas, pero si algún día se convirtiera en una moneda de uso común y fuera una amenaza para las principales monedas (sobre todo el dólar, pero por qué no el yuan), empezaríamos a ver ataques soterrados muy fuertes.


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Ago 2017)

Hannibal dijo:


> Repito que deseo todo el bien al bitcoin y mientras sea poco más que una reserva de valor no habrá mayores problemas, pero si algún día se convirtiera en una moneda de uso común y fuera una amenaza para las principales monedas (sobre todo el dólar, pero por qué no el yuan), empezaríamos a ver ataques soterrados muy fuertes.




Moneda de uso común, nunca ocurrirá, si por uso común te refieres con estar a la par de USD/EUR. Si fuera así un bitcoin valdria millones (la "capitalizacion" de euros y dolares se mide en trillones, dividelo entre 21 millones de BTC)

Por eso digo que nunca ocurrirá y de todas formas, si me equivoco y al final termina llegando es algo de lo que aun no nos tenemos que preocupar porque todavia está muuuuuuyyyyy lejos.


----------



## Cui Bono (8 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo que veo la gente habla sin prestar atención alguna a la base matemática que sostiene el bitcoin o el mundo especulativo de las criptomonedas que no tiene nada que ver con el blockchain que es este:
> 
> El problema de base es no entender ni que es moneda ni que es reserva de valor, cosas muy diferentes. El bitcoin quiere hacer la cuadratura del círculo ser reserva de valor y ser moneda cuando eso es imposible (el precio de la moneda aumentaría constantemente solo por su uso) por eso se dejó de usar el oro como moneda.
> 
> Por lo tanto el bitcoin no tiene límite alguno en lo que puede valer porque es tanto reserva de valor como moneda a la vez.



El BTC no está solo. Se usaría como reserva de valor, con cadenas laterales (sidechains) que se cancelarían contra BTC. Es parecido a lo que se hizo con la reserva fraccionaria y el oro. Si se introduce un contrato en el código (smart contracts) que fuerce la liquidación a BTC de, pongamos, moneros o litecoins (o incluso monedas corporativas liquidables con BTC, BTC ganaría en facilidad de uso como moneda de cambio. 

Esta tecnología esta en desarrollo y el desarrollo lento y seguro ha sido respaldado por la comunidad, frente a evoluciones hechas con prisa que no tienen en cuenta las sidechains y los contracts y que son intentos de algunos mineros de mantener sus privilegios en cuanto a comisiones. Lo que se mueva en sidechains, no dejará comisiones a mansalva a los mineros de BTC, solo una parte de ellas.


----------



## tixel (8 Ago 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Moneda de uso común, nunca ocurrirá, si por uso común te refieres con estar a la par de USD/EUR. Si fuera así un bitcoin valdria millones (la "capitalizacion" de euros y dolares se mide en trillones, dividelo entre 21 millones de BTC)
> 
> Por eso digo que nunca ocurrirá y de todas formas, si me equivoco y al final termina llegando es algo de lo que aun no nos tenemos que preocupar porque todavia está muuuuuuyyyyy lejos.



Para eso le metieron 8 decimales y se puede aumentar si hiciera falta. Eso no es argumeto por el q btc no pueda ser moneda de uso comun.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2017 at 15:56 ----------




indenaiks dijo:


> El BTC no está solo. Se usaría como reserva de valor, con cadenas laterales (sidechains) que se cancelarían contra BTC. Es parecido a lo que se hizo con la reserva fraccionaria y el oro. Si se introduce un contrato en el código (smart contracts) que fuerce la liquidación a BTC de, pongamos, moneros o litecoins (o incluso monedas corporativas liquidables con BTC, BTC ganaría en facilidad de uso como moneda de cambio.
> 
> Esta tecnología esta en desarrollo y el desarrollo lento y seguro ha sido respaldado por la comunidad, frente a evoluciones hechas con prisa que no tienen en cuenta las sidechains y los contracts y que son intentos de algunos mineros de mantener sus privilegios en cuanto a comisiones. Lo que se mueva en sidechains, no dejará comisiones a mansalva a los mineros de BTC, solo una parte de ellas.



Hay mucha gente en contra de eso y de ahi el fork. Yo a falta de conocer mas la ln en principio no me mola nada eso de las transacciones off chain. Pero ya digo q no me he molestado lo suficiente en saber como realmente va.


----------



## Claudius (8 Ago 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Resulta que el Rusia tienen la electricidad aún más barata que en China... ienso:
> 
> *Putin's Aide Seeks $100 Million to Rival China in Bitcoin Mining - Bloomberg*



En breve veremos diciendo a Mcaffe que Putín es el hombre más inteligente del mundo, como hizo con Jihan,
Para que le haga dto. si se ponen a construir ASIC superiores en eficiencia energética.

Vaya show, como entren los rusos..., y los yankis? Qué tramarían.


----------



## Divad (8 Ago 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Hola tontín, cómo van tus shithereums?



Subiendo sin hacer mucho ruido al igual que lo hacen ERC20 :: 

Eres tan asquerosamente rico que tienes tiempo para estar enganchado al foro :: cuántos bitcoins crees presumir tener? ::



asilei dijo:


> Aqui nadie se ha caido de un guindo, Si viera el inicio del debate mi pregunta inicial y que mantengo es "¿existe alguna alternativa *menos* manipulable?"
> 
> El juego está plagado de moscas que quieren sacar tajada y llevarse el agua a su molino, y a más miel más moscas. Porque ésta es nuestra naturaleza.
> 
> ...



Dame el control de la minería y haré lo que me salga de las pelotas. No es acaso lo que quieren los bitcoñeros? ::

Si encima le sumamos que intervienen bots para balancear cryptoworld... pues ya no queda ninguna duda de que todo está manipulado. Solamente hay que encontrar al caballo ganador marcado con los "listos" detrás.



Pablo Villa dijo:


> Como haya un Crash , ya veras que puentes y que risas. De donde van a sacar munición, gobiernos y multinacionales, para pumpear sus cryptotimos?



El "crash" es el que te vas a llevar cuando se follen a Bitcoin :: Te piensas que todas las mierdas que han ido floreciendo han sido una ilusión, una broma para que Bitcoin tuviese sus jaleos y fiestas? ::

ETH+ERC20 tienen detrás a los mismos "listos" que crean dinero de la nada en el FIAT... Qué te hace pensar que no van a meter el dinero que les de la gana para ir inflando las cryptos de turno?

Veamos con otra prueba para necios mucho más real de que se realice en un par de semanas.

Con el ejemplo anterior:
1 BTC = 3365.36	
1 ANT (aragon) = 2.07

Con lo que vale BTC compraría 1625,777777777778 ANT 

ERC20 comienza a funcionar... y ANT se pone en $102.07 = $165.943,1377777778

Puede la gloriosa gran mierda de Bitcoin superar eso? ::

No os gustan los números, verdad? Los próximos pelotazos están en las mierdas a precio de centavos y dolar...


----------



## workforfood (8 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Para eso le metieron 8 decimales y se puede aumentar si hiciera falta. Eso no es argumeto por el q btc no pueda ser moneda de uso comun.



El concepto de la diferencia entre reserva de valor y moneda es más profundo que "le metieron 8 decimales" y se zanja la cuestión. 

Es mucho más profundo porque no es que se fraccione la moneda es que el valor de un solo bitcoin valdría como la isla de manhattan si empezamos a fraccionar la moneda y más transacciones del bitcoin más aumentaría su valor al ser un bien limitado siempre subiría su valor y eso es *completamente independiente a que se pueda fraccionar* para que se pueda comprar el pan o un billete de autobús.
Y no solo eso como es reserva de valor y el bitcoin no para de aumentar su valor por su demanda como moneda, los precios tendrían que cambiar continuamente por la demanda de moneda, fraccionando de continuo la moneda al aumentar su valor, algo que no tiene ningún sentido.


----------



## luckymixes (8 Ago 2017)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues yo diría que fue perfectamente posible durante siglos, y que desvincular el oro de la moneda se hizo simplemente por intereses políticos y no porque "fuera imposible" como tú dices. Si algo temen los políticos precisamente es una moneda en la que tengan que respaldar todo lo que imprimen con algo real, sea oro o porque en este caso no pueden "imprimir" más bitcoins.
> 
> Luego, a nivel personal, creo que el hecho de ser una amenaza para el sistema político y económico es precisamente lo que acabará con el cryptouniverso. Vaya por adelantado que deseo con todas mis fuerzas que alguna crypto funcione, pero ya no es solo que los políticos pierdan el control sobre la moneda, es que en las transacciones con BTC los bancos no ven un euro.
> 
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo con el compañero, lo que es imposible es crear dinero del aire con el patrón oro... Y ya vemos a quien beneficia eso de poder crear dinero infinito.


----------



## asilei (8 Ago 2017)

Sres, A punto de dar otro paso grande. Los ultimos 1.900 bloques de BTC llevan el Segwit señalizado, Faltan 15 bloques (aprox 2,5 horas) para que se confirme la activación Segwit en BTC. Entonces ya podremos hablar de lo que viene.
segwit.co - Is Segregated Witness Active Yet?

Solo recordar que no es un invento del TBO, Segwit se activó en Litecoin el 10 de Mayo pasado.


----------



## workforfood (8 Ago 2017)

El bitcoin sería esto pero a la inversa en números décimales.

Trillón de dólares de Zimbabue







Además como el bitcoin sería un ente tanto moneda como reserva de valor el mero poseedor de bitcoin solo por tenerlos en cartera aumentarían de valor sin hacer nada solo porque los usen los demás demandando moneda. 
El tío podría estar sentado con un bitcoin que lo compro en 2017 a mil dólares y tener millones de dólares en el hipotético que se impusiera como moneda de uso común que para ese momento ya se habría fraccionado decenas de veces.


----------



## luckymixes (8 Ago 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Moneda de uso común, nunca ocurrirá, si por uso común te refieres con estar a la par de USD/EUR. Si fuera así un bitcoin valdria millones (la "capitalizacion" de euros y dolares se mide en trillones, dividelo entre 21 millones de BTC)
> 
> Por eso digo que nunca ocurrirá y de todas formas, si me equivoco y al final termina llegando es algo de lo que aun no nos tenemos que preocupar porque todavia está muuuuuuyyyyy lejos.




El bitcoin no, el satoshi...

1 Satoshi= 0.00000001 ฿


----------



## workforfood (8 Ago 2017)

luckymixes dijo:


> El bitcoin no, el satoshi...
> 
> 1 Satoshi= 0.00000001 ฿



Pero que tiene que ver que se fraccione con lo comentado, todas las monedas se pueden fraccionar, el dólar por ejemplo los puedes fraccionar en céntavos y por eso no cambia el valor del dólar en nada. El bitcoin se tiene que fraccionar porque el bitcoin subiría a valores estratosféricos de millones de dólares, a lo mejor tampoco lo entiendes

---------- Post added 08-ago-2017 at 17:51 ----------

Hay poca gente veo que no pasa de la superficie, que toda la concepción matemática del Bitcoin es profundamente errónea, confunde reserva de valor con uso de moneda y además cuando se le plantea una objeción tan evidente te salta que se puede fraccionar y no le da el cerebro para más.


----------



## luckymixes (8 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero que tiene que ver que se fraccione con lo comentado, todas las monedas se pueden fraccionar, el dólar por ejemplo los puedes fraccionar en céntavos y por eso no cambia el valor del dólar en nada. El bitcoin se tiene que fraccionar porque el bitcoin subiría a valores estratosféricos de millones de dólares, a lo mejor tampoco lo entiendes



Ya te lo han comentado, hay cientos de cryptomonedas, cada una diseñada para una tarea específica.
La funcion del bitcoin será el ahorro y las compras de gran valor.
Hay otras para el comercio minorista, las compras por internet, transferencias privadas... Pero todas dependerán del bitcoin.
Es cuestion de tiempo y dejar que el ecosistema evolucione.


----------



## workforfood (8 Ago 2017)

luckymixes dijo:


> Ya te lo han comentado, hay cientos de cryptomonedas, cada una diseñada para una tarea específica.
> La funcion del bitcoin será el ahorro y las compras de gran valor.
> Hay otras para el comercio minorista, las compras por internet, transferencias privadas... Pero todas dependerán del bitcoin.
> Es cuestion de tiempo y dejar que el ecosistema evolucione.



Ninguna respuesta a lo obvio es imposible que algo que es reserva de valor se pueda convertir en moneda. Sería como comerciar con cuadros de picasso con decimales.


----------



## Hannibal (8 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Además como el bitcoin sería un ente tanto moneda como reserva de valor el mero poseedor de bitcoin solo por tenerlos en cartera aumentarían de valor sin hacer nada solo porque los usen los demás demandando moneda.



Igualito que con nuestros billetes Fiat, que solo por tenerlos en cartera disminuyen de valor sin hacer nada solo porque unos tíos de Bruselas deciden crear nuevos billetes, perdón, apuntes contables, para comprar deuda de los pigs.

¿Y sabes lo más cachondo? Que tú estás diciendo que no es posible que una moneda sea además reserva de valor, y resulta que el euro, el dólar o sobre todo el franco suizo son ambas. Hay millones de personas de países con monedas débiles (este de Europa, Sudamérica, África) que tienen cuentas en alguna de estas monedas aunque no la usen en su día a día, así que te contradices claramente.

Por lo demás, el último párrafo donde dices algo así como "joder, es que un tío que compra un bitcoin hoy se hace millonario sin hacer nada" es una pataleta que demuestra que deseas que BTC se vaya a la mierda por la envidia de no haber pillado el tren a tiempo. Pues yo tampoco cogí el tren en su momento, pero por justicia para con la sociedad, desde luego que espero que acabe revolucionando este mundo y mande a la mierda a los bancos y a los gobiernos como el nuestro que sólo saben vivir en base a la deuda.


----------



## workforfood (8 Ago 2017)

Hannibal dijo:


> Igualito que con nuestros billetes Fiat, que solo por tenerlos en cartera disminuyen de valor sin hacer nada solo porque unos tíos de Bruselas deciden crear nuevos billetes, perdón, apuntes contables, para comprar deuda de los pigs.
> 
> ¿Y sabes lo más cachondo? Que tú estás diciendo que no es posible que una moneda sea además reserva de valor, y resulta que el euro, el dólar o sobre todo el franco suizo son ambas. Hay millones de personas de países con monedas débiles (este de Europa, Sudamérica, África) que tienen cuentas en alguna de estas monedas aunque no la usen en su día a día, así que te contradices claramente.
> 
> Por lo demás, el último párrafo donde dices algo así como "joder, es que un tío que compra un bitcoin hoy se hace millonario sin hacer nada" es una pataleta que demuestra que deseas que BTC se vaya a la mierda por la envidia de no haber pillado el tren a tiempo. Pues yo tampoco cogí el tren en su momento, pero por justicia para con la sociedad, desde luego que espero que acabe revolucionando este mundo y mande a la mierda a los bancos y a los gobiernos como el nuestro que sólo saben vivir en base a la deuda.




El valor de una moneda como el € la respalda todo el PIB de Europa todas las chimeneas de las fábricas de la Blue Banana, los millones de obreros e ingenieros que producen productos en Europa. Detrás del bitcoin hay lo mismo que lo que había detrás del tulipán holandés la nada. Pero bueno ya hay gente que ve o que esto evoluciona o no tiene ningún recorrido.

Pero veo que lo FUNDAMENTAL sigues si entenderlo, si aumenta el PIB se incrementa el valor del €, no al revés, por eso en los países que no producen nada se producen procesos inflacionarios haciendo que su moneda no valga nada. No por demanda de moneda esa moneda aumenta su valor. Conceptos básicos monetarios que no entiendes.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Ago 2017)

Quedan minutos para que se active el SegWit, mi-nu-tos.


----------



## Ojodelince (8 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Para eso le metieron 8 decimales y se puede aumentar si hiciera falta. Eso no es argumeto por el q btc no pueda ser moneda de uso comun.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-ago-2017 at 15:56 ----------




Creo que puedes tener razón. Llegado un punto sería normal hablar de satoshis y no de fracciones cienmillonarias de bitcoin... y quien dice satoshis dice cualquier denominación que se le quiera dar por ejemplo a la mil millonésima parte de un btc...


----------



## Josar (8 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> El valor de una moneda como el € la respalda todo el PIB de Europa todas las chimeneas de las fábricas de la Blue Banana, los millones de obreros e ingenieros que producen productos en Europa. Detrás del bitcoin hay lo mismo que lo que había detrás del tulipán holandés la nada. Pero bueno ya hay gente que ve o que esto evoluciona o no tiene ningún recorrido.
> 
> Pero veo que lo FUNDAMENTAL sigues si entenderlo, si aumenta el PIB se incrementa el valor del €, no al revés, por eso en los países que no producen nada se producen procesos inflacionarios haciendo que su moneda no valga nada. No por demanda de moneda esa moneda aumenta su valor. Conceptos básicos monetarios que no entiendes.



Compañero creo que el que no entiende eres tú.

Comparar el bitcoin moneda deflacionaria, con el dolar inflacionario no tiene sentido

Que el precio del euro o del dólar depende del pib que suba o baje del país, es para dejar de comentar en en estos hilos


----------



## luckymixes (8 Ago 2017)

Clapham, nuestro faro, nuestro guía...
Tirando líneas y números magicos desde 19XX


----------



## Ojodelince (8 Ago 2017)

Josar dijo:


> Compañero creo que el que no entiende eres tú.
> 
> Comparar el bitcoin moneda deflacionaria, con el dolar inflacionario no tiene sentido
> 
> Que el precio del euro o del dólar depende del pib que suba o baje del país, es para dejar de comentar en en estos hilos



Estoy con Josar.
A estas alturas es obvio que llevamos años en los que se ha desarrollado una guerra de divisas encubierta (que poco tiene que ver con el PIB nacional) ¿Recuerdan hace un par de años que Suiza decidió congelar el cambio franco suizo-dolar? No era por ninguna circunstancia de su PIB, simplemente el franco suizo se había convertido en una moneda refugio, se había disparado su valor y estaba perjudicando gravemente la economía nacional-la gente cogía el coche para ir al supermercado en Francia-. Hace un lustro más o menos el yen sufrió una revalorización brutal... seguramente obligados por los USA cansados del déficit comercial con los nipones. Ahora por ejemplo, llega Trump al poder y quiere una política económica expansiva; EXPORTAR... y curiosamente el dólar se debilita a ojos vista cuando su economía ha estado años creciendo más que Europa. Es verdad que pueden existir circunstancias productivas, políticas, monetarias que afectan negativamente al PIB y que provocan inflación galopante y una devaluación constante de la divisa nacional... pero una regla particular no implica una ley universal.


----------



## trancos123 (8 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Por eso el clapham cargo BCH cuando estaba a 1:16 vs el BTC y tu no ...
> Beneficio : 0,43 % mas de BTC ...



Recomiendas comprar ahora BCH?


----------



## Cui Bono (8 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Para eso le metieron 8 decimales y se puede aumentar si hiciera falta. Eso no es argumeto por el q btc no pueda ser moneda de uso comun.



A día de hoy, no puede ser moneda de uso común. El número de transacciones por segundo es ridículo. A la que creciera el tráfico y también las comisiones en un sistema sin apoyos laterales, la gente volvería en masa a las tarjetas tradicionales, más baratas y rápidas.


----------



## asilei (8 Ago 2017)

Sres, Segwit se ha activado. A partir de ahora los bloques de BTC pueden tener hasta 4 MB de tamaño y abre la puerta a otras mejoras de escalabilidad como la Lighthing Network.


----------



## tixel (8 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> El concepto de la diferencia entre reserva de valor y moneda es más profundo que "le metieron 8 decimales" y se zanja la cuestión.
> 
> Es mucho más profundo porque no es que se fraccione la moneda es que el valor de un solo bitcoin valdría como la isla de manhattan si empezamos a fraccionar la moneda y más transacciones del bitcoin más aumentaría su valor al ser un bien limitado siempre subiría su valor y eso es *completamente independiente a que se pueda fraccionar* para que se pueda comprar el pan o un billete de autobús.
> Y no solo eso como es reserva de valor y el bitcoin no para de aumentar su valor por su demanda como moneda, los precios tendrían que cambiar continuamente por la demanda de moneda, fraccionando de continuo la moneda al aumentar su valor, algo que no tiene ningún sentido.



Y quien dice lo contrario. Aprende a leer antes de ir de listillo

---------- Post added 08-ago-2017 at 21:56 ----------

---------- Post added 08-ago-2017 at 22:00 ----------




luckymixes dijo:


> Ya te lo han comentado, hay cientos de cryptomonedas, cada una diseñada para una tarea específica.
> La funcion del bitcoin será el ahorro y las compras de gran valor.
> Hay otras para el comercio minorista, las compras por internet, transferencias privadas... Pero todas dependerán del bitcoin.
> Es cuestion de tiempo y dejar que el ecosistema evolucione.



Pues como evolucione para ahi vamos bien jodidos todos. Eso es lo que quieren los de blocksteam y por ende AXA , la de los seguros.
Para que no se olvide Satoshi Nakamoto cuando hablaba de bitcoin hablaba de un p2p cash system


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Veamos con otra prueba para necios mucho más real de que se realice en un par de semanas.
> 
> Con el ejemplo anterior:
> 1 BTC = 3365.36
> ...




Vaya lógica más aplastante la tuya. Asi que ANT va a subir mas que BTC porque está mas barato ::::::

Pues ya puestos a eso, compra satoshis que estan mas baratos que los ant.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (8 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Veamos con otra prueba para necios mucho más real de que se realice en un par de semanas.
> 
> Con el ejemplo anterior:
> 1 BTC = 3365.36
> ...



Un tonto y su dinero...


----------



## p_pin (8 Ago 2017)

¿Que el valor del euro lo respalda el pib de Europa....?
...que se lo digan a los del corralito griego... seguramente esos días los griegos más tranquilos eran los que tenían btc, o los chipriotas, o igual que cuando el rubro sufrió ataques especulativos por Crimea, y tantos ejemplos que se podrían nombrar, de casos de inflación, o corralito

Si eso no es reserva de valor, no sé que puede serlo

---------- Post added 08-ago-2017 at 23:04 ----------




asilei dijo:


> Sres, Segwit se ha activado. A partir de ahora los bloques de BTC pueden tener hasta 4 MB de tamaño y abre la puerta a otras mejoras de escalabilidad como la Lighthing Network.



Yo creo que todavía no está activo, lo que se ha hecho es "aprobarse"
Para que se active hay que esperar 2 semanas aprox.

Fijado SegWit en la red Bitcoin | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## asilei (8 Ago 2017)

El ecosistema cripto en momento historico, se ha activado el segwit, BTC disparado y aqui perdiendo el tiempo en un debate del siglo pasado.

https://blockchain.info/charts/market-price


----------



## Edu.R (8 Ago 2017)

¿Os acordáis cuanto tenía un cero menos? Que tiempos aquellos.


----------



## Divad (8 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham no recomienda nada ...
> ( Luego viene el FBI a su casa y le detiene porque medio pueblo de Arizona se arruino por sus cnsejos financieros ...NIET ...
> Disclaimer ...Interpretar al clapham es mas facil qu leer senales de humo
> *La gente en lugar de comprar barato y vender caro , compra caro para vender mas caro . Y esto va de comprar barato .*
> ...



Gracias por el aporte judío! Al final serás hasta buena persona y todo :XX:




ninfireblade dijo:


> Vaya lógica más aplastante la tuya. Asi que ANT va a subir mas que BTC porque está mas barato ::::::
> 
> Pues ya puestos a eso, compra satoshis que estan mas baratos que los ant.



Brillante réplica la tuya :XX: Todavía sigues sin entender nada de como bailar en el nuevo juego.

Obvio que se os aceptarse un hilo para los bitcoñeros en el principal, desinformar y decir siempre maravillas de Bitcoin es la regla a seguir :XX: 

Igual hasta ni tenéis bitcoins y solo estáis aquí pagados para darle promoción a Bitcoin. Tanto presumir de ser veteranos y seguir viviendo en el foro me cuesta de creer y encima en verano...


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Igual hasta ni tenéis bitcoins y solo estáis aquí pagados para darle promoción a Bitcoin. Tanto presumir de ser veteranos y seguir viviendo en el foro me cuesta de creer y encima en verano...




Ni aunque tus shitcoins multipliquen su valor por 100 llegarias a tener tantos bitcoins como tengo yo.


----------



## Antonius Block (9 Ago 2017)

No veo sentido el confrontarse de una manera tan ferviente por una mera cuestión de puntos de vista. Ni que hablásemos de protestantes y católicos en la Edad Moderna.

Independientemente de todos los demás factores, es de lógica reconocer que una token con una capitalización de mil millones de dólares es más susceptible de multiplicarse por cinco que una de cincuenta y cinco mil millones de dólares.

Lo anterior puede ser tomado como una verdad económica si se toma como condición la igualdad ideal de condiciones en los dos casos.

Sin embargo, extrapolando al mundo bursátil, soy de la opinión de que ahora mismo el Btc se puede comparar a una acción poco volátil y muy segura. En el mundo de las criptomedas, invertir en Bitcoin es como invertir en Santanderes. Comprar croquetacoins sería como invertir en una start-up con muy buen máqueting y una cabra como aval.

Quien no pudo hacerse con un montón de Santanderes tirados de precio en su día, ahora le toca arriesgarse con Colatokens ("¡la token para comprar tus resfrescos!") si quiere ponerse a la altura de los early adopters. Y es lo mejor que puede hacer.

Yo es que de hecho no veo incompatible invertir en Bitcoin y en Ethereum a la vez. Asumo que el segundo tiene más riesgo que el primero y ya está. La apuesta principal sin embargo sigue siendo el Rey.

La prueba de todo lo descrito es que cuando el Rey está contento el pueblo entra en júbilo; y cuando el Rey está triste sus súbtitos lloran por las esquinas. 

Por proponer otra analogía, se ha puesto el ejemplo de que una gran divisa está respaldada por el PIB de la nación cuya economía mueve. La actividad en el criptomundo se sustenta fundamentalmente en Bitcoin. En la actividad de los mineros, de las transacciones, de su distribución...

Pero ante todo haya paz señores. A mí el debate propuesto no me parece tan fútil.


----------



## Antonius Block (9 Ago 2017)

El escenario que describe usted sería consecuencia del libremercado (quizás ayudado y guiado de intereses estatales o de grandes empresas). Y tiene su lógica, pero disiento.

Es que triunfe el Jihan Coin; el Core sin segwit; el Btc con segwit; o el Btc de bloques de 2mb... siempre estamos hablando de Btc. El mercado se queda con uno y tira para adelante.

Lo bonito del btc es que tiene la fuerza y la ductilidad para adaptar en su protocolo cualquier utilidad que cualquier otra token haya demostrado como provechosa. Esa es la razón por la que considero que el Rey no va a morir, porque copia a quien se haya ganado los galones en ese campo de pruebas que es el criptomundo.

Con el lighting network se podrán hacer virguerías. Capas de protocolo cada una haciendo una cosa. Eso abre un mundo de posibilidades y de curro de programador de aúpa.

Si los mineros se duermen en los laureles vemos lo que pasa. Pero si se toman las decisiones correctas es la crypto que más perspectiva tiene si se valora riesgo/beneficio.

Los mineros son ahora los consejeros del Rey de Constantinopla. Espero que no se pongan a hablar del sexo de los ángeles. Hay todo un continente en juego.


----------



## Divad (9 Ago 2017)

El Rey es un chulo y la Reina ETH lo va a poner gracioso ::

A finales de Diciembre me puse a informarme sobre blockchain, bitcoin, ethereum,.. Lo normal antes de meter dinero a un juego, no? Leerse un poco el manual de instrucciones :XX:



Spoiler



Tras visualizar el escenario... ves el juego creado por el fantasma Satoshi Naka*moto*... Vende motos :: Quienes están detrás de Bitcoin? Según los medios de manipulación masiva son: hackers, terroristas, mercado negro,... vamos, lo mejor :XX: en vez de informar el cambio, no, no les interesa a los creadores del juego todavía que se corra la voz...

Mirando quien está detrás de ETH ya te sorprende porque hay caras y todos jóvenes... las futuras estrellas! :rolleye:


Spoiler












*Vitalik Buterin*
Con 20 años le dan una beca de 100.000$ tras jugar 3 años al WOW ::, doble nacionalidad (ruso, canadiense) residente en Suiza...

Quien le da la beca es:

Peter Andreas Thiel 11 de octubre de, 1967 (49 años) Frankfurt , Alemania Occidental.
Ciudadanía	Alemania 
Estados Unidos 
Nueva Zelanda
alma mater	La Universidad de Stanford ( JD ) ( BA )
Ocupación	
Presidente de Clarium capital
Presidente del Palantir
Miembro de la junta de Facebook
Socio de Founders Fund
Presidente del Valar Ventures,
Presidente de Mithril capital
Partner en Y Combinator
Valor neto	IncrementarUS $ 2,7 mil millones (2016)
Partido político	Libertario (Antes de 2016) 
Republicano (2016-presente) [1]

Datos sacados de la wikipedia.

Estuvo presente en la fiesta del club Bildelberg 2015

Vitalik ha sido elegido para liderar la actualización del Sistema. Dejar morir finalmente al FIAT para instalarse en la red ETH.

Quienes están en ETH?







Nunca te has preguntado que coño hacen las mierdas del FIAT en ETH? Quienes llevan años en Bitcoin deberían de ser los primeros en estar con la mosca detrás de la oreja... y no es así... lo omiten por completo... ienso:

Puede existir intereses en que la gente no solo no se haga asquerosamente rico subiéndose a chapas que valen centavos y pocos dolares? Sí, qué duda cabe? Basta con leer a la secta bitcoñera :Aplauso:



Spoiler












Bancor es Tel Aviv....
[youtube]MCW3NWHqHgM[/youtube]



El chulo de BTC caerá y su hijo BCH le tomará el relevo adaptándose a las reglas del juego junto con la Reina con sus caballeros ERC20 + aliados :fiufiu:

El DRAGÓN está en ARAGON :Baile:

@clapham: Ahora molas más! :Aplauso:


----------



## jorgitonew (9 Ago 2017)

clapham, si bitcoin cash va a subir y reemplazar a bitcoin core, no seria mejor invertir en mineria de bitcoin cash comprando acciones de alguna minera de bitcoin cash??

sabes si eso existe??


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (9 Ago 2017)

No es moco de pavo lo que viene ahora:

- SegWit
- Lightning Networks
- Atomic Swap (Sidechains)
- Schnorr Signatures
- Mimble Wimble
- Tumblebit
- Smart Contracts
- Confidential Transactions


----------



## Arctic (9 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> clapham, si bitcoin cash va a subir y reemplazar a bitcoin core, no seria mejor invertir en mineria de bitcoin cash comprando acciones de alguna minera de bitcoin cash??
> 
> sabes si eso existe??



Pero cómo coño va a haber acciones de una minera de bitcoin cash?? Y encima le preguntas al bufón de la corte. Post redondo, enhorabuena.


----------



## jorgitonew (9 Ago 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Pero cómo coño va a haber acciones de una minera de bitcoin cash?? Y encima le preguntas al bufón de la corte. Post redondo, enhorabuena.



hace 3 o 4 años cuando estuve en este mundo y después dejarlo y reengancharme hace un mes, si que se podía hacer...

no recuerdo muy bien como iba porque no inverti pero se compraban acciones en una especie de mercado de empresas del mundillo bitcoin


----------



## alpedrete (9 Ago 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> No es moco de pavo lo que viene ahora:
> 
> - SegWit
> - Lightning Networks
> ...



Ciertamente, se ha desatascado la situación y el abanico de posibilidades para bitcoin se ha abierto sobremanera.

Por suerte tenemos un grupo de desarrolladores de Core muy sensanto que hace su trabajo muy bien y una comunidad que ha dado un puñetazo en la mesa derrocando el Acuerdo de Nueva York.

Pinta bien. Demos tiempo al tiempo y esperemos lo mejor.


----------



## PepitoFrito (9 Ago 2017)

Aviso a navegantes: Kraken, que lo considero un exchange fiable y serio, ya ha abierto el grifo a ingresos de Jihancoins. Eso sí, exigen 20 confirmaciones antes de operar con las Chinocoins.

Ya he hecho un buen dump y qué vacaciones me voy a dar a costa del Chino Cudeiro :XX:


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Ago 2017)

Parece que ya tenemos una nueva barrera infranqueable...


----------



## Emeregildo (9 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham se autocita ... parece que los 3400 $ es el techo de esta burbuja ...Si el mercado opta por una salida honrosa e ire a los 700 $ x bulbo evitara mucho cryptosufrimiento al personal ...
> Es mejor una muerte rapida que una lenta agonia



Del creador de 95USD es un precio justo por bitcoin y de 2800 es la barrera infranqueable llega los 3400 son el nuevo techo. 

Solo me pasaba por aquí para ver como la gente se ríe de tí. En serio no te cansas de hacer el ridículo?


----------



## vpsn (9 Ago 2017)

Si el clapham fice que 3400 son el nuevo techo, es la señal de que deberiais meterlo todo a btc.


----------



## Emeregildo (9 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Con trampa todo es posible .
> COn fraude , todo es posible . La unica razon por la que estamos en
> 
> *nirvana sine fine ortum* es gracias a los spoofers
> ...




Ese comentario te honra, es de sabios reconocer los errores. Aunque yo creo que en el fondo tenías razón. 2800 son la nueva barrera infranqueable... Pero por abajo.


----------



## Arctic (9 Ago 2017)

PepitoFrito dijo:


> Aviso a navegantes: Kraken, que lo considero un exchange fiable y serio, ya ha abierto el grifo a ingresos de Jihancoins. Eso sí, exigen 20 confirmaciones antes de operar con las Chinocoins.
> 
> Ya he hecho un buen dump y qué vacaciones me voy a dar a costa del Chino Cudeiro :XX:



Hace falta instalar algún monedero de BCC que permita importar claves privadas? Me da repelús meter nada en el PC que hayan hecho estos tipos.


----------



## p_pin (9 Ago 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Hace falta instalar algún monedero de BCC que permita importar claves privadas? Me da repelús meter nada en el PC que hayan hecho estos tipos.



Yo lo hice con http://www.electroncash.org/

Los pasos que seguí:
1- Anotarme las claves privadas del wallet btc
2- Vacié el wallet de btc, enviando el saldo a otro wallet (y esperar las confirmaciones)
3- Instalé el wallet de bcc electrocash en otro pc (portatil), nada más abrirlo y configurarlo ofrece importar las claves privadas
4- Pasé las bcc a un exchange y las vendí


----------



## juli (9 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Yo lo hice con http://www.electroncash.org/
> 
> Los pasos que seguí:
> 1- Anotarme las claves privadas del wallet btc
> ...



- OK...recibir y enviar, fluído con eletroncash, no ?

- Se supone que para hodl hay que hacerse con las claves pivadas en local, no ? 

Gracias.


----------



## asilei (9 Ago 2017)

Para intentar esclarecer a donde vamos. Segwit está activado en BTC desde ayer, durante las próximas dos semanas todos los mineros, nodos, exchanges y wallets deben actualizarse si quieren procesar las transacciones Segwit, recordemos que es un Soft Fork, es compatible con todas las otras transacciones. Segwit resuelve algunos problemas técnicos, aumenta el tamaño del bloque x4 pero sobretodo aumenta la capacidad de transacciones al permitir realizar pagos fuera de la cadena de bloques, con la técnica conocida como Lightning Network (LN).

Lista de empresas que están apoyando Segwit
Bitcoin Core :: Segregated Witness Adoption

Apuntar que BCH no tiene activado Segwit, de hecho ése es uno de los motivos de su creación, no soportar Segwit.

Para aclarar las cosas, LN no es algo exclusivo de BTC, es un protocolo abierto y compatible con cualquier criptomoneda que acepte un tipo especial de cuentas, las llamadas "Canales de pago bidireccional" de las que luego hablaremos. Litecoin por ejemplo ya soporta la LN desde Mayo 2017. Hay multiples implementaciones de LN en marcha.

A lo que ibamos, un "canal de pago bidireccional" es como una linea de crédito temporal en la Blockchain entre dos usarios A y B, respaldada por una aportación inicial. El protocolo LN permite realizar micropagos instantáneos entre A y B mientras exista saldo. Cuando cualquiera de los dos quiera, se cierra la cuenta y se liquidan los saldos en la blockchain. Sería como una targeta de prepago pero puedes recuperar el saldo cuando quieras y además admite pagos en las dos direcciones de A a B y de B a A, siempre garantizados con firmas criptográficas y demás mecanismos de seguridad.

Hasta aquí mas o menos normal. La novedad revolucionaria de LN está en que encadena todas las "Canales de Pago bidireccionales" (lineas de crédito) existentes en un momento determinado para realizar pagos entre usuarios aunque éstos no tengan Canal de pago directo entre ellos, es decir si A y B tiene un canal y B y C otro, se puede realizar un pago de A a C a través de B de forma instánánea y transparente para todos. Pero claro, si B hace de "intermediario" tiene derecho a reclamar una fee por la gestión y aquí es donde empieza lo más divertido. Cuando se ordena una pago también se define el límite de fee, entonces LN se encarga de encontrar el camino más "barato" entre dos usuarios para llevarla a cabo. Siempre garantizando privacidad, seguridad y demás entre los puntos finales, los intermediarios solo pueden acceder a su parte de "fee"

¿Y eso donde nos lleva? Pues que cualquier usuario de la LN puede actuar como intermediario definiendo sus condiciones de "fee", en momentos de congestión puede darse el caso que ése usuario reciba algún retorno por el hecho de formar parte de LN. Lógicamente también es una parte de pastel apetitosa para muchos intermediarios que querán formar parte de éste negocio y procurarán aprovecharse del efecto red para intermediar en el máximo posible de pagos. Pero aquí, como todo en el ecosistema cripto entrará en juego las leyes de oferta y demanda para regular el precio de las "fees" sobre la intermediación en los pagos. Además para relaciones habituales siempre se puede crear un "canal de pagos directos" sin ninguna "fee" entre A y B.

¿Que pasará con la sotras criptos? 
Esta técnica LN no está limitada a BTC, dependerá de las implementaciones que se realicen las criptos que podrán soportar. Ahora bién si establece un camino muy sólido para apuntalar a BTC como reserva de valor separado de las utilidades necesarias de los medios de pago. Las criptos que ofrezcan utilidades muy diferenciales o sepan sacar ventaja de ésto persistirán.

¿Que pasará con BCH? 
En mi opinión BCH es un mecanismo defensivo por si el invento del Segwit tiene algún agujero no previsto, entonces tendrán su oportunidad para competir como reserva de valor con BTC. Si Segwit funciona bien pues BCH deberá ofrecer alguna cosa más para mantener tracción de la comunidad.


----------



## mamendurrio (9 Ago 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Hace falta instalar algún monedero de BCC que permita importar claves privadas? Me da repelús meter nada en el PC que hayan hecho estos tipos.



Si tienes BTC que tenías ANTES DE que apareciera BCC, entonces tienes el equivalente número de BCCs que BTC.
Sí, vas a necesitar un monedero que soporte BCC para poder operar con esos BCC.
Pero SUPER IMPORTANTE: Antes de hacer nada con el BCC, ni siquiera meter tus claves privadas en el monedero BCC, es imprescindible primero hayas enviado tus BTC a un monedero totalmente nuevo, con claves y semilla distintas, dejando tu monedero inicial -ese donde tenias los BTC- vacío. Y de ese vacío es del que vas a coger las claves privadas/semilla para luego usar un monedero que soporte BCC.
Video mas explicacion en español:

En ytube: Qt50vm1eCFI
Bitcoin Dinero GRATIS Bitcoin Cash INSTRUCCIONES


----------



## Arctic (9 Ago 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Si tienes BTC que tenías ANTES DE que apareciera BCC, entonces tienes el equivalente número de BCCs que BTC.
> Sí, vas a necesitar un monederoi que soporte BCC para poder operar con esos BCC.
> Pero SUPER IMPORTANTE: Antes de hacer nada con el BCC, ni siquiera meter tus claves privadas en el monedero BCC, es imprescindible primero hayas enviado tus BTC a un monedero totalmente nuevo, con claves y semilla distintas, dejando tu monedero inicial -ese donde tenias los BTC- vacío. Y de ese vacío es del que vas a coger las claves privadas/semilla para luego usar un monedero que soporte BCC.
> Video mas explicacion en español: Bitcoin Dinero GRATIS Bitcoin Cash INSTRUCCIONES - YouTube



Muchas gracias. 
Lo tengo todo claro y los bitcoin de esos cold wallets ya estan a salvo en otros. La cuestión es si había algun exchange o monedero online (tipo blockchain.info) que me dejase importar directamente la clave privada y sacar los BCC. Ahora mi problema es que con el electroncash no me reconoce la clave privada del primer cold wallet que estoy intentando mover. Y no me lo coge.


----------



## mamendurrio (9 Ago 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis cuanto tenía un cero menos? Que tiempos aquellos.



Dínoslo a algunos, que compramos en el high de 2013 a *$1200* y luego "disfrutamos del BTC" viendo bajada hasta *$150* unos meses mas tarde !!! :fiufiu:

Menos mal que las "manos fuertes", los HODLERS, nunca perdimos fé.

---------- Post added 09-ago-2017 at 15:51 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Yo lo hice con http://www.electroncash.org/
> 
> Los pasos que seguí:
> 1- Anotarme las claves privadas del wallet btc
> ...



Si tuvieras que instalar el monedero BCC necesariamente en el mismo PC (por solo tener un PC) donde tienes el software-monedero de BTC, como medida de seguridad lo que creo debes de hacer es:
1- Quitar del PC todo monedero de BTC, aunque esté ya vacío (copiandolo a un usb por ejemplo).
2- Usar un software de máquina virtual para instalar y usar el nuevo software-monedero de BCC 
Hay varios software de maquina virtual gratuitos que usar: Beginner Geek: How to Create and Use Virtual Machines

---------- Post added 09-ago-2017 at 15:56 ----------




juli dijo:


> - OK...recibir y enviar, fluído con eletroncash, no ?
> 
> - Se supone que para hodl hay que hacerse con las claves pivadas en local, no ?
> 
> Gracias.



Para HODL (Supongo te refieres a HODL de los BCC) necesitas tener, o el monedero BTC ya vacío donde antes tenías BTC, o sino solamente las claves privadas o -en el caso de Eletron Cash- creo que te bastaría la semilla del monedero BTC vacío para poder luego introducilas en el monedero BCC cuando dedidas operar con los BCC. Lo de la semilla claro si el monedero vació BTC tiene eso de la semilla (como por ejemplo tienes en el monedero BTC Electrum y otros. Lo más importante/crucial ante todo es que no hagas nada con esas claves privadas ni BCC hasta asegurarte hayas dejado totalmente vacío de BTC el monedero BTC del cual vas a extraer las claves y/o semilla porque sino puedes perder todos esos BTC.


----------



## tixel (9 Ago 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> No es moco de pavo lo que viene ahora:
> 
> - SegWit
> - Lightning Networks
> ...



Eso sera en core no?


----------



## mamendurrio (9 Ago 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Muchas gracias.
> Lo tengo todo claro y los bitcoin de esos cold wallets ya estan a salvo en otros. La cuestión es si había algun exchange o monedero online (tipo blockchain.info) que me dejase importar directamente la clave privada y sacar los BCC. Ahora mi problema es que con el electroncash *no me reconoce la clave privada *del primer cold wallet que estoy intentando mover. Y no me lo coge.



¿Estás seguro que la clave privada que cogiste de tu monedero ya vacío de BTC son de BTC que tenías ANTES de la aparición de BCC? Porqué sino, si eran BTc que compraste/recibiste DESPUES de la aparición de BCC, entonces no vas a tener BCC pues la cadena de bloques de BCC es distinta (no reconocerá ya tu clave privada) a partir de ese momento.

---------- Post added 09-ago-2017 at 16:00 ----------




tixel dijo:


> Eso sera en core no?



Por si sirve de aclaración, gráfico ya posteado de los forks de aqui al futuro:
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DExG3mcUIAAN5Yl.png


----------



## Arctic (9 Ago 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> ¿Estás seguro que la clave privada que cogiste de tu monedero ya vacío de BTC son de BTC que tenías ANTES de la aparición de BCC? Porqué sino, si eran BTc que compraste/recibiste DESPUES de la aparición de BCC, entonces no vas a tener BCC pues la cadena de bloques de BCC es distinta (no reconocerá ya tu clave privada) a partir de ese momento.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-ago-2017 at 16:00 ----------
> 
> ...



Segurísimo, llevan conmigo desde el principio de los tiempos.


----------



## p_pin (9 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Pues como hayas vendido al precio que el clapham compro te han jodido viv@
> Un error que jamas te perdonaras ...



Yo cuando vendí lo dije por el hilo... a 0.25 la mayor parte. Y otra a 0.107 nada más abrir los depósitos en bitrrex


----------



## PepitoFrito (9 Ago 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Hace falta instalar algún monedero de BCC que permita importar claves privadas? Me da repelús meter nada en el PC que hayan hecho estos tipos.



Tal y como comenté en r/btces instalé el ejecutable de windows del engendro ese de electroncash mediante wine, que es un emulador de windows para gnu/linux, y después de importar la clave privada de un viejo cold wallet en el que habían monedas antes del fork que vacié después, hice el dump y las restantes chinocoins siguen en la misma dirección.



Arctic dijo:


> Segurísimo, llevan conmigo desde el principio de los tiempos.



En mi caso introduje la clave privada de una dirección y la reconoció enseguida. ¿No estarás introduciendo una semilla de una cartera de Electrum?


----------



## rujtt (9 Ago 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Muchas gracias.
> Lo tengo todo claro y los bitcoin de esos cold wallets ya estan a salvo en otros. La cuestión es si había algun exchange o monedero online (tipo blockchain.info) que me dejase importar directamente la clave privada y sacar los BCC. Ahora mi problema es que con el electroncash no me reconoce la clave privada del primer cold wallet que estoy intentando mover. Y no me lo coge.



Quizas salga de esta forma: una nueva cartera en programa de bcc dandole a recuperar cartera o restaurar cartera con semilla, poner semilla de cartera de btc que deberia estar vacia de btc antes de poner semilla en programa de bcc y puede que salgan los bcc.


----------



## Ojodelince (9 Ago 2017)

Éramos pocos y parió la abuela...

Upcoming Bitcoin Core Client Will Disconnect SegWit2x Nodes Automatically


----------



## Ojodelince (9 Ago 2017)

Y otra noticia que me ha dejao asombrao . Estos son holders y lo demás son gaitas...

Reino Unido vive una ola de endeudamiento hipotecario para invertir en bitcoin | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## Divad (10 Ago 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> No es moco de pavo lo que viene ahora:
> 
> - SegWit
> - Lightning Networks
> ...



Muchos deberes pendientes para verano... 

Podéis facilitar fuentes de como están trabajando en ello? :fiufiu::rolleye:


----------



## Ojodelince (10 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Tienes tu dinero en esto?
> 
> Mira a ver si la frase que has lanzado al cosmos....
> 
> ...



Jajaja, bueno, yo no voy a hipotecar mi casa para comprar bitcoins. El btc creo que representa una inversion de riesgo... y todo inversor debe tener una apuesta así en su cartera, pero proporcionada. Si dentro de x años vale una fortuna la disfrutaré a la salud de todos... y si dentro de x años vale la mitad de ahora... o simplemente el doble, ten por seguro que eso no me quitará el sueño porque no será mi ruina; ni representa mi jubilación ni pretendo que lo sea... eso sí, es un tren que no he dejado pasar de vacío porque confío en su utilidad, presente y futura. Indicios claros ya existen de sus virtudes. A veces nos perdemos en aspectos técnicos que son minucias si nos fijamos en las auténticas prestaciones de las cryptos.


----------



## vpsn (10 Ago 2017)

Para mi BTC solo es una forma de ahorrar. Ya no tiene sentido solo ahorrar en FIAT, ese dinero pierte algo asi como un 5% de valor anual, por mucho que nos digan lo contrario.
A medida que la gente se vaya dando cuenta mas y mas gente ira ahorrando en cryptos.

---------- Post added 10-ago-2017 at 05:14 ----------




Ojodelince dijo:


> Y otra noticia que me ha dejao asombrao . Estos son holders y lo demás son gaitas...
> 
> Reino Unido vive una ola de endeudamiento hipotecario para invertir en bitcoin | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas



Como era esa frase, viviamos en cuevas, vivimos en ciudades, viviremos en internet.

El mundo queria oro, quiere dolares, querra bitcoins.

Esto es unstopable, unios y disfrutad.


----------



## remonster (10 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Subiendo sin hacer mucho ruido al igual que lo hacen ERC20 ::
> 
> Eres tan asquerosamente rico que tienes tiempo para estar enganchado al foro :: cuántos bitcoins crees presumir tener? :



Tontín...te pica la curiosidad...te vas a quedar con las ganitas de saber...y ademas ahora tengo un shitload de shitcoins con los bch...a rascarse...


----------



## Divad (10 Ago 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Tontín...te pica la curiosidad...te vas a quedar con las ganitas de saber...y ademas ahora tengo un shitload de shitcoins con los bch...a rascarse...



No me esperaba menos de ti :: procura tenerlo todo en en la gran mierda Bitcoin 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tixel (10 Ago 2017)

Pero al final segwit2x se va a forkear o no? Porque veo q llevan mas de un 90% de bloques señalados pero no se cual era la condicion para activarse.


----------



## mamendurrio (10 Ago 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Segurísimo, llevan conmigo desde el principio de los tiempos.



Pues nada, si tienes problemas tendrás que buscar ayuda en foros y webs que expliquen lo de Electron Cash.


----------



## asilei (10 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pero al final segwit2x se va a forkear o no? Porque veo q llevan mas de un 90% de bloques señalados pero no se cual era la condicion para activarse.



Lo que se certificó es la intención de apoyar Segwit2 el pasado 21 de julio, la apuesta era que si se acivaba el Segwit, empezaría un período de 12.960 bloques (aprox 3 meses) para activar el fork Segwit2.

Mi resumen, Segwit2x parece haber sido un farol para evitar el Segwit, al no haberlo evitado y tener ya consolidado el fork de BCC el sentimiento hoy en dia es que no se va a producir este segundo hard fork por falta de apoyos y poco sentido práctico. En cualquier caso la fecha sería el 23 de Noviembre aprox.

Pego una recolecta de hechos ocurridos estos dias :



> August 8th update: Bitcoin Cash (Bcash; BCH) is alive and well as an alternative cryptocurrency.
> 
> August 8th update: Segregated Witness (BIP141) is now past the point of return. BIP148 is virtually made obsolete, and a proof-of-work change will (almost certainly) not be needed.
> 
> ...



Seguimiento aqui Coin Dance | Bitcoin Block Details y aui https://blockchain.info/charts/nya-support

La condición del fork Segwit2 es que se señalize durante 12.960 bloques consecutivos desde que se activó Segwit (el pasado 8)


----------



## Arctic (10 Ago 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Pues nada, si tienes problemas tendrás que buscar ayuda en foros y webs que expliquen lo de Electron Cash.



Ya lo tengo. La clave que estaba usando estaba en BIP38 y este monedero no lo admite. La he pasado a WIF y todo como la seda. Gracias por la ayuda!!


----------



## Pirro (10 Ago 2017)

asilei dijo:


> ¿Que pasará con BCH?
> En mi opinión BCH es un mecanismo defensivo por si el invento del Segwit tiene algún agujero no previsto, entonces tendrán su oportunidad para competir como reserva de valor con BTC. Si Segwit funciona bien pues BCH deberá ofrecer alguna cosa más para mantener tracción de la comunidad.



Si SW y LN cumplen con las expectativas el clan del chino hará un copypaste y lo venderá como Segwit x8 o bajo otro nombre. Pragmatismo, o donde dije digo, digo Diego. Todo está condicionado a lo que genere más "expectativas de revalorización" o hablando en plata, lisa y llanamente puta codicia.


----------



## Divad (10 Ago 2017)

Todo bitcoñero descubrirá un tesoro nada más leer los dos artículos siguientes:
Coco Revealed: Microsoft, JPMorgan & More Demo Blockchain-Boosting Tech - CoinDesk
Russia's Ministry of Health Is Launching a Blockchain Pilot - CoinDesk



Spoiler



Corred la voz insensatos y disfrutad de la ola! :Baile::XX:


----------



## asilei (11 Ago 2017)

Por si alguién tiene interés, el BTC luchando a por los 3.500 USD

Bitstamp BTC/USD Charts - BitcoinWisdom

---------- Post added 11-ago-2017 at 12:13 ----------

Para los que no tenen suficiente, también disponemos de adrenalina a raudales en el resto de criptos
CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations


----------



## remonster (11 Ago 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Remonster es pobre, de ahí que pierda su tiempo con toda esta tontería... Está alzando un poquito la cabeza pero no deja de ser un pobre miserable más... Un tipo con dinero no está perdiendo tiempo con las tendencias sociales en torno a tal o cual shitcoin, ni tampoco intercambiando opiniones con gentuza en foros :: ... O es pobre o es un rico bastante tonto.



::

Tú eres nuevo en el foro, no? :X

---------- Post added 11-ago-2017 at 13:37 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Muchos deberes pendientes para verano...
> 
> Podéis facilitar fuentes de como están trabajando en ello? :fiufiu::rolleye:



Tontín, googlea un poco y sales de dudas...


----------



## mamendurrio (11 Ago 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Ya lo tengo. La clave que estaba usando estaba en BIP38 y este monedero no lo admite. La he pasado a WIF y todo como la seda. Gracias por la ayuda!!



aki video de como hacerlo en el caso de Electrum, en ingles. PERO video contiene gran fallo porque no especifica que PRIMERO hay que vaciar el monedero BTC.

Get Bitcoin Cash out of Electrum in 60 Seconds - YouTube


----------



## Kuesko (11 Ago 2017)

*Esto del Bitcoin recuerda demasiado a las estafas de Fórum Filatélico y Afinsa. Hasta que el roto no fue lo suficientemente grande y afectó a cientos de miles de personas nadie movió un dedo. Con las criptomonedas pasa algo parecido, puesto que las autoridades no están entrando en el fondo de la cuestión y tan solo se muestran preocupadas por la opacidad de las transacciones y porque pueda ser vehículo de blanqueo de dinero. El Bitcoin, y otras criptomonedas, es un problema mucho mayor y mirar hacia otro lado, seguramente por temor a parecer un carca, no resuelve nada sino que puede conducirnos a situaciones desastrosas.

Porque mañana, de seguir así las cosas, cuando las pérdidas alcancen a los ciudadanos podrán decir, no sin razón, por qué nadie me avisó de todos los riesgos a los que me enfrentaba y permitió que me estafaran. El Estado existe, entre otras muchas cosas, para evitar que nos estafen y la inacción, conocido el problema, no es más que complicidad culpable.

Me cago en la puta madre de los miserables estafadores que se dedican a promocionar criptomonedas por todos los foros y websites arruinando a la gente crédula*


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (11 Ago 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *Esto del Bitcoin recuerda demasiado a las estafas de Fórum Filatélico y Afinsa. Hasta que el roto no fue lo suficientemente grande y afectó a cientos de miles de personas nadie movió un dedo. Con las criptomonedas pasa algo parecido, puesto que las autoridades no están entrando en el fondo de la cuestión y tan solo se muestran preocupadas por la opacidad de las transacciones y porque pueda ser vehículo de blanqueo de dinero. El Bitcoin, y otras criptomonedas, es un problema mucho mayor y mirar hacia otro lado, seguramente por temor a parecer un carca, no resuelve nada sino que puede conducirnos a situaciones desastrosas.
> 
> Porque mañana, de seguir así las cosas, cuando las pérdidas alcancen a los ciudadanos podrán decir, no sin razón, por qué nadie me avisó de todos los riesgos a los que me enfrentaba y permitió que me estafaran. El Estado existe, entre otras muchas cosas, para evitar que nos estafen y la inacción, conocido el problema, no es más que complicidad culpable.
> 
> Me cago en la puta madre de los miserables estafadores que se dedican a promocionar criptomonedas por todos los foros y websites arruinando a la gente crédula*



[YouTube]BNN5Uw3TUQw[/YouTube]


----------



## mamendurrio (11 Ago 2017)

SEGWIT2x y SEGWIT

Alguien puede aclarar:
¿Es cierto que la mayoría de los mineros apoyan el SEGWIT2x?
¿Y que sin embargo el Bitcoin Core rechazará toda transacción de SEGWITx2?

¿Entonces?
*

Re Precio BTC:
$3514 actual
+ $336 precio de BCC

HODLERS que tenían los BTC antes de BCC, valor total en su poder: $ 3850


----------



## Ojodelince (11 Ago 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> SEGWIT2x y SEGWIT
> 
> Alguien puede aclarar:
> ¿Es cierto que la mayoría de los mineros apoyan el SEGWIT2x?
> ...



Sí, la cuestión empieza a ser divertida. Vamos a ver; ¿se considera al bch también de la familia para repartir en la herencia, o se le estima simplemente como un amiguete al que se el excluye del testamento Core? 
Imaginemos que ahora yo he vendido y comprado ambas criptos... y tengo diferentes cantidades de bch y btc. ¿Un nuevo fork? ¿Duplicarán las cantidades de ambas monedas, tanto de btc y de bcc... o se supone que solo a los que tengan btc "originales"?


----------



## Registrador (11 Ago 2017)

Ojodelince dijo:


> Imaginemos que ahora yo he vendido y comprado ambas criptos... y tengo diferentes cantidades de bch y btc. ¿Un nuevo fork?



Un nuevo fork de que moneda? Bitcoin y Bcash son dos monedas diferentes. Si se hace un fork se hará de una de las dos.


----------



## Claudius (11 Ago 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Un nuevo fork de que moneda? Bitcoin y Bcash son dos monedas diferentes. Si se hace un fork se hará de una de las dos.



Supongo se refiera al posible fork que surgiría del acuerdo de NY en noviembre a Btc.


----------



## p_pin (11 Ago 2017)

Core bifurcaría de la red Bitcoin los nodos que aumenten el tamaño de los bloques | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## Registrador (11 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Supongo se refiera al posible fork que surgiría del acuerdo de NY en noviembre a Btc.



Vista la experiencia de Bcash que hagan forks the Bitcoin cada semana, no nos vamos a quejar de que nos sigan dando dinero gratis!


----------



## Nico (11 Ago 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Vista la experiencia de Bcash que hagan forks the Bitcoin cada semana, *no nos vamos a quejar de que nos sigan dando dinero gratis!*



Números en la pantalla NO SON "dinero gratis"... son *NUMEROS EN LA PANTALLA*.

Sólo los astutos que, a tiempo, *conviertan los números en la pantalla en DINERO* podrán usar esa frase. Los otros sólo habrán tenido... *NUMEROS EN LA PANTALLA*.

Cuidado.


----------



## Emeregildo (11 Ago 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Vista la experiencia de Bcash que hagan forks the Bitcoin cada semana, no nos vamos a quejar de que nos sigan dando dinero gratis!



Nadie que esté realmente interesado en el progreso del Bitcoin y que se convierta entre otras cosas en una reserva de valor quiere que los bitcoins se multipliquen magicamente cada cierto tiempo. Es un error inmenso que un activo en el que uno de sus puntos fuertes es la inmutabilidad de sus 21 millones de unidades multiplique x2 su masa monetaria.

En este caso no hubo una catastrofe porque BCC es una chapuza enorme y nadie se lo tomó en serio. La gente se lanzó a vender los falsos para tener los reales. Pero nadie en su sano juicio y desea lo mejor al bitcoin como proyecto quiere que pase esto otra vez. Por que la próxima si puede ser una catastrofe


----------



## BlueArrow (11 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Números en la pantalla NO SON "dinero gratis"... son *NUMEROS EN LA PANTALLA*.
> 
> Sólo los astutos que, a tiempo, *conviertan los números en la pantalla en DINERO* podrán usar esa frase. Los otros sólo habrán tenido... *NUMEROS EN LA PANTALLA*.
> 
> Cuidado.



¿Qué es el dinero sino números apuntados en papelitos de colores o en el disco duro de un banco?


----------



## Ojodelince (11 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Números en la pantalla NO SON "dinero gratis"... son *NUMEROS EN LA PANTALLA*.
> 
> Sólo los astutos que, a tiempo, *conviertan los números en la pantalla en DINERO* podrán usar esa frase. Los otros sólo habrán tenido... *NUMEROS EN LA PANTALLA*.
> 
> Cuidado.



Ojo. También el dinero que tienes en el banco son números en la pantalla. El coefiente de caja de los bancos es del 2%. De cada cien euros que ingresas noventa y ocho los pone el banco en circulación en créditos, bonos o lo que sea. Igualmente si haces transferencias interbancarias, no dejan de ser apuntes contables que se hacen en las dos entidades, emisora y receptora, nadie va corriendo de un banco a otro llevando billetes... u onzas de oro...
Sí, así es, vivimos ya en un mundo digital 

En cuanto al valor de la nueva moneda, caso de nuevo fork, estribará en su utilidad. El sector mayoritario que predomine, todo apunta al segwit2x, se llevará el gato al agua. La otra parte se quedará en un sucedáneo por mucho core que le pongan al asunto. Bueno, es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## asilei (11 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Core bifurcaría de la red Bitcoin los nodos que aumenten el tamaño de los bloques | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas



Algunos conceptos sobre SEGWIT y SEGWIT2x.

1) Es un fork que puede suceder en Noviembre sobre BTC
2) En BCH no hay previsto ningún fork, su único plan por ahora es esperar a que BTC se la pegue y recojer las migajas
3) El nombre de Segwit2x proviene del acuerdo llamado "New york agreement", que se produjo entre diferentes actores del ecisistema BTC cuando se estaba debatiendo sobre diferentes estrategias para aumentar la escalabilidad de BTC (num de transacciones por segundo). Unos proponían aumentar el tamaño de bloque y otros proponían incorporar una nueva funcionalidad llamada Segwit. El choque de intereses era grande porque principalmente aumentar el tamaño de bloque favorece el poder de los mineros mientras que Segwit permite que entren mas actores a repartir el pastel. Como no se ponían de acuerdo se optó por una solución salomónica, incorporar el Segwit y aumentar el tamaño del bloque, se llamó Segwit2x
4) El plan del acuerdo Segwit2x era, primero activamos segwit y después duplicamos el tamaño de bloque con un calendario prefijado
5) La pirmera parte del trato se ha cumplido (segwit se activó en BTC el pasado dia 8)
6) La segunda parte del trato no está clara que se cumpla por varios motivos, por un lado los que no estaban en el acuerdo segwit2x han creado el hard fork BCH con lo que el bloque ya está ampliado, por otro lado falta por ver si segwit realmente funciona.
7) Si se cancela la segunda parte del trato, todo seguriá como hasta ahora con BTC y BCH.
8) Si por el motivo que sea segwit2x sigue teniendo apoyos, entonces habrá un segundo hard fork en BTC con 2 criptos que soporten Segwit pero con diferente tamaño de bloque.

En mi opinión es improbable que se produzca el hard fork Segwit2 puesto que Segwit ya lleva implicito un aumento de bloque a 4 MB. Pero el motivo més importante es que si Segwit tiene tracción los mineros no tienen porque perder volumen, pero en cambio si Segwit no chuta, tampoco lo hará Segwit2x, para aumentar el bloque ya estará BCH para recojer el testigo. Con lo qual no veo el escenario en que activar Segwit2x sea una ventaja para nadie. Como mucho podría activarse por inercia, pero sin una ventaja clara no tendría soporte de la comunidad con lo que se iría diluyendo como làgrimas en el mar.


----------



## p_pin (11 Ago 2017)

Buen resumen asilei
Aunque yo sí le veo _cierta lógica_ a otro fork (dependerá claro está de la posición de "fuerza" que consigan):

-Ahora mismo tenemos Bitcoin que activará SW en unas dos semanas
-Por otro lado tenemos BCC, que no tiene SW
Digamos que este primer HF lo ha propiciado la disyuntiva SW: sí o no

Pero en el futuro, el posible HF lo podría propiciar la disyuntuva LN: sí o no

Si por ejemplo un grupo de mineros+comerciantes no están de acuerdo con LN, podrían inclinarse por SW + aumento de bloque como solución a la escalabilidad. Y esta "fórmula" es incompatible con BCC

Por el contrario, btc core, para mejorar la escalabilidad está trabajando con LN, por eso no necesitaría aumentar el tamaño del bloque


----------



## Claudius (11 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Buen resumen asilei
> Aunque yo sí le veo _cierta lógica_ a otro fork (dependerá claro está de la posición de "fuerza" que consigan):



Yo pienso que después lo que hemos visto, la lógica ya no se puede aplicar, porque sino te largan del juego.
Así que el asunto es:

¿Sería factible un escenario de 3 cadenas (copia) distribución y antigüedad?

¿Quienes salen beneficiados, 'si los hay' de que existen 3 copias?

ienso:


----------



## asilei (11 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Buen resumen asilei
> Aunque yo sí le veo _cierta lógica_ a otro fork (dependerá claro está de la posición de "fuerza" que consigan):
> 
> -Ahora mismo tenemos Bitcoin que activará SW en unas dos semanas
> ...



Si, este podría ser un escenario. Pero recordemos que LN es un protocolo independiente que "solo" necesita que blockchain soporte transacciones "canales de pago bidireccional", que justamente es una de las aportaciones de Segwit. Si una cadena Segwit soporta estas transacciones, no se puede evitar que alguien implemente LN sobre esta cadena.

Entonces deberían "capar" segwit para que no soportara estas transacciones, casi que por el mismo precio se pasen al BCC y manden Segwit a paseo. Tampoco olvidemos que mantener un fork es una tarea costosa que necesita mantenimiento continuado en el tiempo y que el ecosistema te siga.

Una cosa tenemos que tener todos clara, la gobernanza por consenso y los conflictos de intereses implicará que en el futuro se produzcan más momentos "fork" como fórmula de solución de los conflictos. Eso viene en el pack.


----------



## p_pin (11 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Yo pienso que después lo que hemos visto, la lógica ya no se puede aplicar, porque sino te largan del juego.
> Así que el asunto es:
> 
> ¿Sería factible un escenario de 3 cadenas (copia) distribución y antigüedad?
> ...



Todo dependerá de cómo evolucione el btc con sw en los próximos meses
Como haya algún problema, no sería de extrañar que alguien quiera sacar tajada y se meta en esa posición intermedia de SW+aumento de bloque

Si no me equivoco, para poder "implementar" mejoras como contratos inteligentes, se necesita SW, y al jijan eso de los CI le ponen :XX:


----------



## asilei (11 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Yo pienso que después lo que hemos visto, la lógica ya no se puede aplicar, porque sino te largan del juego.
> Así que el asunto es:
> 
> ¿Sería factible un escenario de 3 cadenas (copia) distribución y antigüedad?
> ...



Coincido que la lógica clásica no es de aplicación, es más de teoria de juegos

Pero distingamos, una cosa es que existan 3 "copias". otra cosa es que tengan tracción. Cualquiera puede provocar un fork (de hecho en la competencia entre mineros se producen forks espontáneos que el consenso los va resolviendo continuamente) pero lo dificil es generar tracción, y para ello debes tener alguna utllidad o espectativa diferencial. Si consiguen tracción es que habia un hueco de mercado que se ha rellenado.


----------



## tourmente (11 Ago 2017)

Hola hamijos, 

Tengo una pregunta. Estoy migrando de portátil, y tengo unos millones ahí en bitcoin.

Tengo respaldado el archivo .dat ... instalé Bitcoin Core en el portátil nuevo. ¿Qué hago ahora con el archivo .dat?

Jracias


----------



## Skull & Bones (11 Ago 2017)

copia el archivo wallet.dat en la carpeta nueva y abrelo

---------- Post added 11-ago-2017 at 22:49 ----------

Bitstamp 3558.34 
Bitfinex 3567.9 
OKCoin 3533.50

+

Bitcoin Cash 319.19


----------



## BlueArrow (11 Ago 2017)




----------



## Nico (11 Ago 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Nico se va poniendo nervioso. Tiene que ser duro ver cómo todo el mundo se forra a tu alrededor, mientras tu sigues comentando la jugada con cara de tonto sin ganar ni un duro



Sólo una mente infantil y una personalidad con falencias graves puede tener problemas con que la gente gane dinero y más, cuando el destino te ha premiado con múltiples ventajas y beneficios.

Te lo explico porque obviamente no es tu caso (ni uno, ni otro) pero, no te preocupes... si sigues creciendo y consigues equilibrar tu personalidad verás que se puede ser próspero y ADEMAS alegrarse si otros lo son.

En todo caso no está de más que alguien les recuerde que los NUMEROS EN LA PANTALLA NO SON RIQUEZA, ni en las cuentas de dinero, ni en las de bitcoin. Son NUMEROS EN LA PANTALLA.

Cualquier puede ir a sumar el DINERO que se mueve a diario en las criptomonedas (hice el trabajo días atrás) y descubrirán que sólo entre 600 a 1000 millones son "dinero de verdad" y sobre eso se sustentan los 130.000 millones de la "capitalización" que hace a todos ricos.

Para peor, el 70% son monedas a las que no tienen acceso (yuanes, yenes, wons) porque todos tienen cuentas en exchanges de dólares y euros y no en los de esas monedas. Para los que tengan que liquidar en Occidente sólo el 30-40% son dólares o euros.

El día que haya una estampida (y Dios quiera que no la haya), el 99% de los "millonarios de pantalla" quedarán con eso... con la pantalla.

Y esto se dice como recordatorio de que el Mundo no se inventó ayer, de que esta no es la primera vez que 'algo sube para siempre' y de que, los astutos y prudentes son los que logran resguardar su riqueza realmente.

No digo que "vendan", digo que "sigan con atención e inteligencia el proceso" porque, si creen que podrán salir indemnes en caso de una estampida están equivocados... no hay bote para todos.


----------



## Skull & Bones (11 Ago 2017)

anda Nico comprate 0.10 BTC y disfruta de la vida! jejejeje


----------



## tourmente (12 Ago 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> copia el archivo wallet.dat en la carpeta nueva y abrelo
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-ago-2017 at 22:49 ----------
> 
> ...



Gracias. Voy a probar así.

Se supone que cuando se actualice la lista de bloques ya debería ver mi balance correcto. ¿Es así?.


----------



## Ojodelince (12 Ago 2017)

Tomado de criptonoticias hoy

"Regresando a Bitcoin, hay que decir que entre los datos que parecen favorecerlo destaca una recomendación del banco estadounidense Goldman Sachs a sus clientes inversionistas sobre no ignorar a la principal criptomoneda. De acuerdo con el documento, la inversión en esta clase de instrumentos está movilizando importantes cantidades de dinero, teniendo en cuenta la crecida en el valor total del mercado.

Asesores financieros consideran a Bitcoin incluso como un “anti-dólar”, en el sentido de constituir un objeto de inversión que puede funcionar como refugio de valor ante los altibajos en monedas tradicionales, de forma similar a como se ha utilizado al oro en períodos de alta volatilidad"


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Ago 2017)

haroldmk dijo:


> Gracias. Voy a probar así.
> 
> Se supone que cuando se actualice la lista de bloques ya debería ver mi balance correcto. ¿Es así?.



si, se supone que carga los datos que tenias antes, tus mismas direcciones y tu saldo.


----------



## Arctic (12 Ago 2017)

Alguien sabe en qué nivel está la siguiente barrera infranqueable del tontolculo de clapham? Es para un amigo.


----------



## remonster (12 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> El día que haya una estampida (y Dios quiera que no la haya), el 99% de los "millonarios de pantalla" quedarán con eso... con la pantalla.



Hablas de estampida bancaria? O de corralito?

Seguimos esperando a los $95? 

Deberías comprar 1 BTC ya o no vas a poder costearte uno entero.

---------- Post added 12-ago-2017 at 00:50 ----------




Arctic dijo:


> Alguien sabe en qué nivel está la siguiente barrera infranqueable del tontolculo de clapham? Es para un amigo.



A partir de 4000-4500 se va a poner la cosa interesante. Id preparando cash de lo ganado para recomprar barato.


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Ago 2017)

No sé qué vamos a hacer con tanto dinero, a este paso dentro de poco nos podremos comprar nuestro propio país.

---------- Post added 11-ago-2017 at 22:52 ----------

Fijo que esta noche rompemos los 3700.


----------



## remonster (12 Ago 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> No sé qué vamos a hacer con tanto dinero, a este paso dentro de poco nos podremos comprar nuestro propio país.



Ya lo vimos en bitcointalk hace años..."The new wealthy elite"

Vamos a ir organizando un comité illuminati...

---------- Post added 12-ago-2017 at 01:06 ----------

$2700

..............................................


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Ago 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Alguien sabe en qué nivel está la siguiente barrera infranqueable del tontolculo de clapham? Es para un amigo.




La última ya la hemos franqueado. Tendrá que poner otra.

A ver si esta vez la pone por los 7k-8k si no la vamos a franquear en nada.


----------



## tolomeo (12 Ago 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> No sé qué vamos a hacer con tanto dinero, a este paso dentro de poco nos podremos comprar nuestro propio país.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-ago-2017 at 22:52 ----------
> 
> Fijo que esta noche rompemos los 3700.



Ahora que tenéis músculo económico, no desestiméis la idea de montar un partido político para echar a toda la piara de garrapatas, desde pp a podemos.


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Ago 2017)

Habeis visto a Infranqueable?
Que se pase a saludar.


----------



## endemoniado (12 Ago 2017)

remonster dijo:


> A partir de 4000-4500 se va a poner la cosa interesante. Id preparando cash de lo ganado para recomprar barato.



Hay recorrido hasta los 5000-6800 euros. A qué consideráis vosotros comprar barato ¿? 1500, 3000, 800 ¿? Está por ver... los british están hipotecando sus pisitos burbujeados para adquirir criptotulipanes como si no hubiera mañana. Si la capitalización de las criptos se va por encima de los 200.000 millones mucha gente va a perder hasta los pantalones... obviamente no nosotros, pero los últimos en entrar pagarán nuetras vacaciones en Punta Cana ...


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Ago 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Ahora que tenéis músculo económico, no desestiméis la idea de montar un partido político para echar a toda la piara de garrapatas, desde pp a podemos.



Creo que es más rápido mandar un enjambre de misiles de crucero diréctamente a la la próxima reunión del Club Bilderberg.


----------



## Arctic (12 Ago 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> La última ya la hemos franqueado. Tendrá que poner otra.
> 
> A ver si esta vez la pone por los 7k-8k si no la vamos a franquear en nada.



Contará 4 chorradas hablando en tercera persona y se dará por contento. No he visto un tío más tonto y con mejor concepto de sí mismo en mi vida.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (12 Ago 2017)

Ojodelince dijo:


> Tomado de criptonoticias hoy
> 
> "Regresando a Bitcoin, hay que decir que entre los datos que parecen favorecerlo destaca una recomendación del banco estadounidense Goldman Sachs a sus clientes inversionistas sobre no ignorar a la principal criptomoneda. De acuerdo con el documento, la inversión en esta clase de instrumentos está movilizando importantes cantidades de dinero, teniendo en cuenta la crecida en el valor total del mercado.
> 
> Asesores financieros consideran a Bitcoin incluso como un “anti-dólar”, en el sentido de constituir un objeto de inversión que puede funcionar como refugio de valor ante los altibajos en monedas tradicionales, de forma similar a como se ha utilizado al oro en períodos de alta volatilidad"



¿Tiens el enlace de esa noticia? 
Es para buscar la fuente original, pues si es como lo interpretan en criptonoticias es una cosa muy gorda.
Es que he buscado en criptonoticias y no la he visto.

Gracias


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El futuro del BTC es valer cero
> Porque el BCH es mejor . Y todos esos holders que llvan acumulando Algoritmo desde el 2011 veran como su Algoritmo valdra cero .



Tú todavia no te has enterado de los que holdeamos desde 2011 tenemos tambien la misma cantidad en BCH. Realmente no porque creamos en el, seguramente acabará desapareciendo pero como esto es imprevisible y si por casualidad en algun momento a alguna ballena como roger ver o jihan le da por pumpearla pues eso que nos llevamos gratis. Si finalmente se va a cero solo nos supone una "perdida" de menos del 10% respecto al valor BTC+BCH. Y pongo perdida entre comillas porque ni siquiera es perdida, nos vino regalado.




clapham2 dijo:


> Y el precio sube porque la pandilla del Bitcoin Core esta haciendo malabares para pumpear ...



Esto ya ni me voy a molestar en rebatirlo porque se ve que no tienes ni idea de quien es core ni de lo que han hecho, ni de lo que pueden y lo que no pueden hacer.


----------



## asilei (12 Ago 2017)

Ethereum tambien se apunta a Lightning Network, recordemos el protocolo distribuido para gestionar millones de transacciones por segundo apoyado en blockchain-segwit

Lo llaman Plasma: Scalable Autonomous Smart Contracts
Joseph Poon and Vitalik Buterin (para los que no los conozcan, Poon es coinventor del paper de LN, Buterin el de etherum)

Plasma: Scalable Autonomous Smart Contracts

Es un draft pero refuerza una tendencia, la escalabilidad de las criptos no se va a resolver por fuerza bruta (con tamaño de bloque). Mensaje para los mineros, zapatero a tus zapatos.


----------



## mamendurrio (12 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Números en la pantalla NO SON "dinero gratis"... son *NUMEROS EN LA PANTALLA*.
> 
> Sólo los astutos que, a tiempo, *conviertan los números en la pantalla en DINERO* podrán usar esa frase. Los otros sólo habrán tenido... *NUMEROS EN LA PANTALLA*.
> 
> Cuidado.




Al igual que lo que tu llamas "dinero", BTC se está usando ya hace mucho tiempo para "comprar" cosas reales:

Largest Directory of Places to Spend Bitcoins

useBitcoins.info

Bitcoin.Directory

Welcome to Steam

Bitcoin Resources - Bitcoin SIG


----------



## mamendurrio (12 Ago 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Vista la experiencia de Bcash que hagan forks the Bitcoin cada semana, no nos vamos a quejar de que nos sigan dando dinero gratis!



Hoy, ahora:
BTC: $ 3781
BCC: $ 330 (los que todavía no hemos vendido el BCC, que somos pacientes..)

Total: $ 4111 !!! 













---------- Post added 12-ago-2017 at 15:53 ----------




remonster dijo:


> Ya lo vimos en bitcointalk hace años..."The new wealthy elite"
> 
> Vamos a ir organizando un comité illuminati...
> 
> ...



El hilo original de bitcointalk, legendario:
"I am pretty confident we are the new wealthy elite, gentlemen"
I am pretty confident we are the new wealthy elite, gentlemen.

---------- Post added 12-ago-2017 at 15:57 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> La unica razon por la cual la gente compra BTC burbujeado es por la tulipmania de compra ahora que luego valdra mas caro .
> Es la clasica burbuja , de ves ...te lo dije .
> Pero el BCH ha cambiado eso . El futuro del BTC es valer cero
> Porque el BCH es mejor . Y todos esos holders que llvan acumulando Algoritmo desde el 2011 veran como su Algoritmo valdra cero .
> ...



A mi plin, siendo hodler a partes iguales de ambas cryptos

---------- Post added 12-ago-2017 at 16:00 ----------




Nailuj2000 dijo:


> ¿Tiens el enlace de esa noticia?
> Es para buscar la fuente original, pues si es como lo interpretan en criptonoticias es una cosa muy gorda.
> Es que he buscado en criptonoticias y no la he visto.
> 
> Gracias




Institutional Investors Can No Longer Ignore Bitcoin: Goldman Sachs

y/o:
Goldman Sachs on cryptocurrencies, bitcoin, Ethereum, and ICOs - Business Insider


----------



## Arctic (12 Ago 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Eso es que no conoces muchos judíos.



No sabía que era judío, lo tiene todo la criatura.
Aprovechemos pues los sábados para estar tranquilitos sin sus memeces.


----------



## Ojodelince (12 Ago 2017)

_.Tomado de criptonoticias hoy

"Regresando a Bitcoin, hay que decir que entre los datos que parecen favorecerlo destaca una recomendación del banco estadounidense Goldman Sachs a sus clientes inversionistas sobre no ignorar a la principal criptomoneda. De acuerdo con el documento, la inversión en esta clase de instrumentos está movilizando importantes cantidades de dinero, teniendo en cuenta la crecida en el valor total del mercado

Asesores financieros consideran a Bitcoin incluso como un “anti-dólar”, en el sentido de constituir un objeto de inversión que puede funcionar como refugio de valor ante los altibajos en monedas tradicionales, de forma similar a como se ha utilizado al oro en períodos de alta volatilidad"

¿Tiens el enlace de esa noticia? 
Es para buscar la fuente original, pues si es como lo interpretan en criptonoticias es una cosa muy gorda.
Es que he buscado en criptonoticias y no la he visto.

Gracias _

Disculpa. Ahí va el enlace 

400 Bad Request


----------



## Jdnec_wow (12 Ago 2017)

@clapham

Una mejor tecnología no implica un mayor valor, de hecho Litecoin es tecnológicamente superior al Bitcoin y no por ello tiene su capitalización.

Me recuerdas a los Apple haters de hace unos años, que decían que en cuanto saliese el Zune las acciones de Apple caerían en picado, ya que el Zune era tecnicamente superior a los Ipods. Al final acabaron desapareciendo del mercado y los shorts... squeezeados. 

Además tú has comprado los bitcoins cash. A mi me vinieron regalado. ::


----------



## asilei (12 Ago 2017)

Comparativa a lo tonto entre Wall Street i el ecosistema cripto.

Wall street New York Stock Exchange - Wikipedia
Market cap: 19.300 usd billions
Daily trade vol: 55 usd billions
Num. companies: 2.400

Cripto All Currencies | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations
Market cap: 134 usd billions
Daily trade vol: 5 usd billions
Num. companies: 1.050

Simple curiosidad


----------



## gurrumino (12 Ago 2017)

haroldmk dijo:


> Hola hamijos,
> 
> Tengo una pregunta. Estoy migrando de portátil, y tengo unos millones ahí en bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Mire ustec, uno es un puto ijnorrante respecto a las entrañas del bitcoñi, pero hostias, si tiene ustec minolles sobre la pantalla no se a que coño espera para transformarlos, sinó todos, una buena parte, en bienes corrientes y molientes, leasé putas, joro y plata, buenas cajas motorizadas, bunkereses, armas, etc, etc. A no ser que ya ustec goce de semejantes placeres terrenos y vulgares.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (12 Ago 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Comparativa a lo tonto entre Wall Street i el ecosistema cripto.
> 
> Wall street New York Stock Exchange - Wikipedia
> Market cap: 19.300 usd billions
> ...



Pffff el volumen es llamativo en comparación con el tamaño del mercado, lo que viene a decir que los exchanges se están forrando. :rolleye:


----------



## gurrumino (12 Ago 2017)

Pdt. Claro que tambien depende de a qué precio haya comprado esos btcñis.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (12 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Pregunta de examen ( vale 10 puntos )
> Por que los judios ( 0,2 % ) de la poblacion del planeta , controlamos el mundo desde los Bancos Centrales a las mayores corporaciones , pasando por tumbar y poner gobiernos ? Tic Tac ...
> 
> El goy es bueno labrando la tierra , haciendo cosas pero no haciendo negocios . Son mas de 2 milenios de atraso ...
> ...



Amigo clapham, la vacuna ante la "iliquidez" es la codicia y la palabra HODL que tanto se difunde. 
Si el precio se desploma, la historia del Bitcoin ha demostrado que siempre va a volver a recuperarse, cada vez con un pico más alto. 
Si me estás diciendo que el precio se va a desplomar, lo llevas haciendo desde los 1850$ (¿te acuerdas que te dije que compraras entonces?), así que sí, si insistes, acabarás acertando, todos sabemos que en algún momento el precio se corregirá, ¿cuándo? Pues no tengo ni idea y tú tampoco. :rolleye:

Incluso tú mismo esperas a ese desplome para poder comprar, ¿eso no es codicia?. Si realmente creyeses la mitad de cosas que dices, ahora mismo estarías short, bueno, no solo ahora, sino desde los 1850$.


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Cada mes se minan 54 mil BTC que automaticamente " valen " 3700 o lo que sea




El bocazas este me tiene ya hasta los huevos. Porque uno puede ser bocazas, puede ser ignorante, pero las dos cosas a la vez ya es demasiado.

Se mina 1 BTC cada 10 minutos = 6 BTC a la hora = 144 al dia = 4320 al mes

4320 al mes !!!! Y el tonto este dice 54 mil. 

Para el que no conozca al retrasado este que tenga en cuenta que todos los numeros que pone en sus posts son de este estilo. Inventados y sin sentido alguno.


----------



## Portador del Caos (12 Ago 2017)

Madre de dios...3900$!!!

Esta claro que en algún momento va haber corrección, y que los listos de verdad, cada 200$ de subida deben de estar vendiendo un 5% o asi de sus BTC para recomprar cuando se meta el costalazo, pero yo no tengo los suficientes huevos para ir descargando de esa forma. (Ni se hasta donde subira, ni bajara). Como no sé que quien dijo, en BTC, el que se mueve, no sale en la foto.


----------



## Emeregildo (12 Ago 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> El bocazas este me tiene ya hasta los huevos. Porque uno puede ser bocazas, puede ser ignorante, pero las dos cosas a la vez ya es demasiado.
> 
> Se mina 1 BTC cada 10 minutos = 6 BTC a la hora = 144 al dia = 4320 al mes
> 
> ...




Mira que me da pereza darle la razón a Clapham porque es un manipulador pero en este caso sus cálculos son correctos. Son 12.5 BTC en cada bloque cada 10 min


----------



## tixel (12 Ago 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> El bocazas este me tiene ya hasta los huevos. Porque uno puede ser bocazas, puede ser ignorante, pero las dos cosas a la vez ya es demasiado.
> 
> Se mina 1 BTC cada 10 minutos = 6 BTC a la hora = 144 al dia = 4320 al mes
> 
> ...



Como que se mina un bitcoin cada 10 minutos. Cada 10 minutos se da una recompenasa que a dia de hoy son 12,5 btc y eso da 1800 btc al dia que x 30 son 54000 tal y como te habian dicho.
Y tu vienes a corregir sin tener ni puta idea. Y lo que ya tiene cojones son los putos palmeros dando thanks. Esta claro que internet es una perdida de tiempo


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Ago 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Mira que me da pereza darle la razón a Clapham porque es un manipulador pero en este caso sus cálculos son correctos. Son 12.5 BTC en cada bloque cada 10 min




Pues es cierto, la he cagado. Me tenia exaltado con sus números y he metido la pata hasta el fondo.


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Ago 2017)

No creo que clapham2 sea judío. Sólo dice eso para causar polémica y para ser más odiado. Es símplemente un payasete tocahuevos con mucho tiempo libre.

Vete a la playita clapham2, toma un poco el aire hombre, a ver si ligas con alguna turista procedente de Tel-Aviv, te casas con ella y te lleva a la tierra prometida.


----------



## workforfood (12 Ago 2017)

Una cosa por comentar porque veo que no se dice, que mucha gente compra bitcoins o satoshis para la compra de otras criptomonedas, vamos que se deshace del bitcoin en el exchange por otras criptomonedas, es más fácil comprar una criptomoneda a partir de bitcoins que comprándolo con dinero fiat en la mayoría de exchanges. 

Entonces los mayores poseedores de bitcoins serán los propios exchanges, por lo tanto la mitad o más del mercado bitcoin y su tradeo es por la "dificultad" por operar de primeras con otras criptomonedas, ya que la gente entra actualmente para ver si puede repetir pelotazo *no ya con el bitcoin* sino con otras de las centenares de criptomonedas que hay.


----------



## Nico (12 Ago 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pues es cierto, la he cagado. Me tenia exaltado con sus números y he metido la pata hasta el fondo.





Le debes un thanks a Clapham, una disculpa y, en tu caso, ponerte a estudiar un poquito para entender claramente en qué estás "invirtiendo". :rolleye:

Y no porque esté mal la inversión (de hecho va a tocar los $ 4000 en cualquier momento) sino porque cuando uno invierte en algo que no tiene ni puta idea qué es, cómo funciona y por qué sube... *tampoco entiende por qué puede bajar !*

Hay que saber *ENTRAR* (o tener suerte) y hay que saber *CUANDO SE SALE*. Todos los mercados especulativos son la misma cosa, no lo pierdas de vista. 

Dale su reconocimiento al Clapham, vamos!


----------



## workforfood (12 Ago 2017)

El problema del BITCOIN no viene solo de la especulación el problema del BITCOIN y de las centenares de Criptomonedas sale una nueva cada semana, es sencillo si yo quiero ocultar todo mi patrimonio a Hacienda meto todo el dinero en bitcoin o lo que sea y el estado no puede hacer NADA, no puede embargar NADA, no ve un cochino céntimo de €, vamos un bancoconchol del siglo XXI. Puedo comprar bienes y servicios totalmenta al margen del estado, ahora me supongo que lo permite porque muy pocos sitios aceptan bitcoin como medio de pago o hay que hacer conversión a dinero FIAT o lo que sea, pero ahí está el verdadero problema de las criptomonedas que durarán lo que permitan los estados.

---------- Post added 12-ago-2017 at 20:59 ----------

Por ejemplo es tan sencillo como esto, vivo en Andalucía y me queda poco tiempo de vida liquido todo el patrimonio lo vendo, dejo las C/C a 0 y lo meto todo en bitcoin dejo a mis herederos la clave del monedero y Hacienda de impuestos no ve una mierda....


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Le debes un thanks a Clapham, una disculpa y, en tu caso, ponerte a estudiar un poquito para entender claramente en qué estás "invirtiendo". :rolleye:
> 
> Y no porque esté mal la inversión (de hecho va a tocar los $ 4000 en cualquier momento) sino porque cuando uno invierte en algo que no tiene ni puta idea qué es, cómo funciona y por qué sube... *tampoco entiende por qué puede bajar !*
> 
> ...




Ya salió el oportunista que faltaba. Te estaba esperando.

Llevo en Bitcoin desde 2011 cuando monté mis primeros rigs y la recompensa era de 50 BTC por bloque. Vivi el halving a 25 y el último y más reciente a 12.5

Puedo tener lapsus, como los del último mensaje pero, modestia aparte, dudo que el susodicho me pueda dar clases del funcionamiento de Bitcoin.


----------



## p_pin (12 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Le debes un thanks a Clapham, una disculpa y, en tu caso, ponerte a estudiar un poquito para entender claramente en qué estás "invirtiendo". :rolleye:
> 
> Y no porque esté mal la inversión (de hecho va a tocar los $ 4000 en cualquier momento) sino porque cuando uno invierte en algo que no tiene ni puta idea qué es, cómo funciona y por qué sube... *tampoco entiende por qué puede bajar !*
> 
> ...



Se ha liado con las cuentas, pero no cambia lo que es clapham... un manipulador, que va leyendo opiniones por blogs, y luego viene aquí, a veces sin entender lo que ha leído y lo suelta como si fuera propio

Bitcoin no tiene un problema de liquidez, ni de coña. Ya lo hablamos, y puse los datos. Pocos mensajes atrás otro forero ha comparado la bolsa de N. York con el mundo de las criptos... se negocia mucho más en proporción las criptos que las acciones de empresas
Mensaje aquí:
Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - *Tema mítico* : Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XII

Y especialmente bitcoin es más líquido que el Banco de Santander en propoción al tamaño, por poner un ejemplo de la compañía más negociada del ibex

El sistema de cálculo de "market cap" de las criptomonedas es exactamente el mismo que el de las empresas. Pero no sé por qué eso supone un "problema" para el btc, y no para el "Banco de Santander"

---------- Post added 12-ago-2017 at 21:31 ----------




workforfood dijo:


> Una cosa por comentar porque veo que no se dice, que mucha *gente compra bitcoins o satoshis para la compra de otras criptomonedas*, vamos que se deshace del bitcoin en el exchange por otras criptomonedas, *es más fácil comprar una criptomoneda a partir de bitcoins que comprándolo con dinero fiat en la mayoría de exchanges. *
> 
> *Entonces los mayores poseedores de bitcoins serán los propios exchanges*, por lo tanto la mitad o más del mercado bitcoin y su tradeo es por la "dificultad" por operar de primeras con otras criptomonedas, ya que *la gente entra actualmente para ver si puede repetir pelotazo* no ya con el bitcoin sino con otras de las centenares de criptomonedas que hay.



Te has hecho un lío ::

Un exchange (intercambio), es un listado de ofertas y demandas de clientes
Si uno ofrece 1 btc por 100 altcoins... tiene que haber otro usuario que demande 1 btc y tenga esas 100 altcoins. Es decir, el exchange es un intermediario, que lo único que hace es "juntar" al comprador y al vendedor, cada uno poseedor de algo que quiere el otro. Para ello el exchange se lleva una pequeña comisión (menor del 1%)

El tema de que btc actúe como moneda de "reserva" es un derecho adquirido por ser la primera cripto, con reconocida trayectoria.

Respecto a ser moneda reserva no es tan raro, por ejemplo, en Europa tenemos el Euro que es una moneda aceptada en casi todo el mundo, pero otras divisas no, y para comprar divisas de otros países, no pueden hacerlo "directamente" si no que tienen que comprar dólares y luego esos dólares cambiarlos por la divisa que quieres comprar. Exactamente el mismo tratamiento que el btc

Respecto a que muchos quieren pillar el "pelotazo" en una altcoin que no pudieron tener en btc? seguro
También es cierto que "tradeando" btc con otras altcoins se puede ganar la rentabilidad de btc, y además aprovechar algunas altcoins que en un momento dado puedan crecer más que btc... pero ese riesgo es en las dos direcciones, también se puede perder


----------



## workforfood (12 Ago 2017)

Los exchanges estan cambiando y facilitando que se pueda entrar en dinero fiat sin pasar por bitcoin, por eso digo que mucha demanda bitcoin es meramente coyuntural, y la va a perder dentro de poco. Claro que mucha gente entra para pegar el pelotazo porque reserva de valor ya esta el bitcoin funciona razonablemente bien para las pocas transacciones que se hacen porque casi nadie la usa como moneda. Pero el problema del bitcoin es lo que nadie menciona la tolerancia de los estados y de eso ni una palabra.

---------- Post added 12-ago-2017 at 22:00 ----------

He puesto antes un ejemplo de como evadir el impuesto de sucesiones con bitcoin, os imaginais que esto se pueda minimamente generalizar sin que el estado no se meta con bitcoin u otra criptomeda, menudos ilusos que sois, si esto sigue es porque es absolutamente minoritario y novedoso.


----------



## tolomeo (12 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Le debes un thanks a Clapham, una disculpa y, en tu caso, ponerte a estudiar un poquito para entender claramente en qué estás "invirtiendo". :rolleye:
> 
> Y no porque esté mal la inversión (de hecho va a tocar los $ 4000 en cualquier momento) sino porque cuando uno invierte en algo que no tiene ni puta idea qué es, cómo funciona y por qué sube... *tampoco entiende por qué puede bajar !*
> 
> ...



Como tú controlas tanto de bitcoin, supiste cuando *ENTRAR * y te estás forrando
¿A cuanto compraste, a 95$?


----------



## Ladrillófilo (12 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Los exchanges estan cambiando y facilitando que se pueda entrar en dinero fiat sin pasar por bitcoin, por eso digo que mucha demanda bitcoin es meramente coyuntural, y la va a perder dentro de poco. Claro que mucha gente entra para pegar el pelotazo porque reserva de valor ya esta el bitcoin funciona razonablemente bien para las pocas transacciones que se hacen porque casi nadie la usa como moneda. Pero el problema del bitcoin es lo que nadie menciona la tolerancia de los estados y de eso ni una palabra.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-ago-2017 at 22:00 ----------
> 
> He puesto antes un ejemplo de como evadir el impuesto de sucesiones con bitcoin, os imaginais que esto se pueda minimamente generalizar sin que el estado no se meta con bitcoin u otra criptomeda, menudos ilusos que sois, si esto sigue es porque es absolutamente minoritario y novedoso.



Ese es un buen debate a tener en este hilo. Bastante interesante. Cómo sería un mundo sin impuestos?


----------



## p_pin (12 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Los exchanges estan cambiando y facilitando que se pueda entrar en dinero fiat sin pasar por bitcoin, por eso digo que mucha demanda bitcoin es meramente coyuntural, y la va a perder dentro de poco. Claro que mucha gente entra para pegar el pelotazo porque reserva de valor ya esta el bitcoin funciona razonablemente bien para las pocas transacciones que se hacen porque casi nadie la usa como moneda. Pero el problema del bitcoin es lo que nadie menciona la tolerancia de los estados y de eso ni una palabra.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-ago-2017 at 22:00 ----------
> 
> He puesto antes un ejemplo de como evadir el impuesto de sucesiones con bitcoin, os imaginais que esto se pueda minimamente generalizar sin que el estado no se meta con bitcoin u otra criptomeda, menudos ilusos que sois, si esto sigue es porque es absolutamente minoritario y novedoso.



Según cuentas que echamos "Nico" y yo, el volúmen de negociación de BTC por dólares (es decir sin tener en cuenta la negociación por otras criptomonedas) es de uno 18.000 millones al mes, que sería aproximadamente 1/3 de todo el ibex35.

Cuentas en este post
Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - *Tema mítico* : Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XII

Si es suficientemente "minoritario o novedoso" no sé si la cuestión, yo me inclinó más por "no tienen ni puta idea de que hacer"


----------



## Pirro (12 Ago 2017)

El próximo hilo será: Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIII, cuánto más lo miro, más me crece.


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> He puesto antes un ejemplo de como evadir el impuesto de sucesiones con bitcoin, os imaginais que esto se pueda minimamente generalizar sin que el estado no se meta con bitcoin u otra criptomeda, menudos ilusos que sois, si esto sigue es porque es absolutamente minoritario y novedoso.




El ejemplo que pusiste antes se puede hacer exactamente de la misma forma con billetes de colores, nada cambia. Que sea práctico o no no cambia nada.


----------



## workforfood (12 Ago 2017)

Vamos, vamos dejemonos de especulacion, de problemas de numero de transacciones y que con el bitcoin se pueda comprar en Amazon, alquilar una habitacion en un hotel al margen de todo el sistema bancario mundial. El estado no va a permitir eso ni de coña, cierra todos los exchanges, multa o pone penas de prision los establecimientos que admitan bitcoin y se va a tener que ir a la deepweb, y eso se ve como una moneda que se revaloriza tanto como tan pocos sitios aceptan bitcoin por ahora sufre un boicot sutil.

---------- Post added 12-ago-2017 at 22:17 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> El ejemplo que pusiste antes se puede hacer exactamente de la misma forma con billetes de colores, nada cambia. Que sea práctico o no no cambia nada.




Un billete de colores pertenece al sistema bancario mundial, el bitcoin opera al margen de todo.


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Vamos, vamos dejemonos de especulacion, de problemas de numero de transacciones y que con el bitcoin se pueda comprar en Amazon, alquilar una habitacion en un hotel al margen de todo el sistema bancario mundial. El estado no va a permitir eso ni de coña, cierra todos los exchanges, multa o pone penas de prision los establecimientos que admitan bitcoin y se va a tener que ir a la deepweb, y eso se ve como una moneda que se revaloriza tanto como tan pocos sitios aceptan bitcoin por ahora sufre un boicot sutil.




¿ A qué estado te refieres ? ¿ Al hispanistán ? ¿ Y como va a hacer el estado hispanistaní para cerrar un exchange situado en la republica de chiquitistán si el estado de chiquitistán está interesado en obtener beneficios con sus exchanges ?



workforfood dijo:


> Un billete de colores pertenece al sistema bancario mundial, el bitcoin opera al margen de todo.



Decias que el paisano vendiera sus pertenencias, pasara todo a bitcoins y estos a sus herederos. Pues lo que te he dicho, hace lo mismo con billetes y le pasa los billetes a sus herederos. Para el caso es lo mismo, que importa el sistema bancario mundial si los billetes no son controlables.


----------



## Nico (12 Ago 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Comparativa a lo tonto entre Wall Street i el ecosistema cripto.
> 
> Wall street New York Stock Exchange - Wikipedia
> Market cap: 19.300 usd billions
> ...



*asilei:*

Dos cuestiones que quizás no has advertido, o si las adviertes no las destacas ni mencionas.

*Primera Cuestión:*

Detrás de la capitalización de 19.300 billones (yanquis) de dólares del NYSE (mercado grande pero que no es el único aclaremos) tienes:

- Todas las farmacéuticas, sus fábricas, sus fórmulas, sus cadenas de comercialización sus miles de científicos.
- Todas las "punto com" más grandes (las que no cotizan en NASDAQ)
- Todas las fábricas de armas
- Todas las fábricas de autos (Ford, General Motors, TESLA)
- Todos los bancos
- Apple con sus teléfonos, productos, marca, cadena de comercialización
- Todas las grandes cadenas comerciales (Walmart, JCPenny, etc.)
- Todas las constructoras y sus miles de edificios, centros comerciales y viviendas.
- Todas las fábricas de maquinaria (para minas, Carterpillar, Jhon Deere, etc.)
- Todas las empresas de ferrocarril con sus miles de kilómetros de vías, estaciones de carga, locomotoras y vagones)
- Todas las petroleras con sus pozos, yacimientos, técnicos, equipos, tecnología y know how
- Coca Cola, Pepsico y todas las grandes marcas de la alimentación y bebidas.

Para no hacer larga la lista... *casi un tercio de la riqueza REAL de la humanidad.*

Detrás de las criptomonedas tienes... *unos bites*.


*Segunda Cuestión:*

El volumen diario de trade (55 billones yanquis) *es de DINERO*.

El volumen diario de las criptos es sólo en *1/5 de dinero* y el resto la contabilidad de los pares de criptos que se cruzan entre si.

Una cosa es el USD/BTC (dinero por BTC) y otra BTC/ETH (bitcoins por ethereums).

===

En todo caso y si no se pierden de vista estas dos cuestiones, la comparación es interesante y suma al análisis.

Gracias por aportarla. :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 12-ago-2017 at 22:33 ----------




tolomeo dijo:


> Como tú controlas tanto de bitcoin, supiste cuando *ENTRAR * y te estás forrando
> ¿A cuanto compraste, a 95$?



Amigo.

1) Felicito a todos los que ganan dinero -espero que lo hayas leído varias veces ya-.

2) Yo me forré hace mucho tiempo y por otros caminos. Ahora disfruto lo que tengo, no necesito correr más riesgos, ni ganar más dinero. Te deseo la misma suerte.

3) No invertí nunca en criptos. Complicado y riesgoso cuando tienes un patrimonio ya constituido. Lo he comentado muchas veces.
Eso no quita que es un territorio de especulación divertido e interesante para los que hacen sus primeros palotes o no les alcanza para otros proyectos.

4) Te recuerdo además -por si no lo sabes- que el tema de $ 95 no tiene que ver con ninguna compra, es un chiste con unas camisetas que le cayó mal a Remonster en una época que iba perdiendo y, como es un tío embromado y con mala personalidad, se le atragantó el asunto. Pero, es un viejo chiste del foro -aunque muchos no conozcan el origen-.

5) Si hubiera hecho las camisetas de "Tengo un amigo que compró a $ 95" hoy valdrían 5 bitcoins cada una como curiosidad de coleccionistas... me perdí el negocio !


----------



## workforfood (12 Ago 2017)

Si a Granados la coima se la pagan en bitcoin y no en un maletin de un millon de euros en billetes de 500 no le hubieran pillado nunca, fijate si hay diferencia entre decir que el maletin lo ha puesto gente de Leroy Merlin a tener un monedero encriptado.


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> 2) Yo me forré hace mucho tiempo y por otros caminos. Ahora disfruto lo que tengo, no necesito correr más riesgos, ni ganar más dinero. Te deseo la misma suerte.
> 
> 3) No invertí nunca en criptos. Complicado y riesgoso cuando tienes un patrimonio ya constituido. Lo he comentado muchas veces.
> Eso no quita que es un territorio de especulación divertido e interesante para los que hacen sus primeros palotes o no les alcanza para otros proyectos.




Hubieras dedicado un 5% de tu fortuna a comprar bitcoins a $95 y el riesgo seria minimo, un 5% lo puede asumir cualquier fortuna. En estos momentos con un x40 desde los $95 tu gran fortuna seria el doble de fortuna.

Edito para decir que en realidad tu fortuna seria el triple de tu fortuna inicial. Por un riesgo del 5% como máximo.


----------



## Nico (12 Ago 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Hubieras dedicado un 5% de tu fortuna a comprar bitcoins a $95 y el riesgo seria minimo, un 5% lo puede asumir cualquier fortuna. En estos momentos con un x40 desde los $95 tu gran fortuna seria el doble de fortuna.
> 
> Edito para decir que en realidad tu fortuna seria el triple de tu fortuna inicial. Por un riesgo del 5% como máximo.




*ninfireblade*:

1) No he usado la palabra "fortuna" nunca. Tener patrimonio no necesariamente es "fortuna". Hay que definir que se considera "fortuna" antes de usar la expresión tan alegremente.

2) Desde ya que si hubiera puesto dinero en Bitcoin -y hubiera tenido los huevos de no salirme antes- habría hecho una pasta. Por eso *FELICITO* a los que han tenido la suerte, audacia o inteligencia (según sea el caso) de hacerlo y recibir los frutos. Me parece FANTASTICO. Los aplaudo.

3) Si tú crees que el único modo de ganar dinero es con el bitcoin (o el universo de las criptos donde, en la última tanda se ha ganado más que con el bitcoin) te equivocas.
*Hay cientos de negocios TODOS LOS DIAS.* Simplemente hay que tener ganas de hacerlos (y saber cómo se hacen).

Piensa en esto... el muchacho más tonto de la escuela que tuvo los huevos de copiar un código y *sacar una "alt" en esta temporada* (incluso preminada) se ha FORRADO a un nivel que pocos -quizás apenas BlueArrow- pueden soñar siquiera.

¿ Qué piensas de eso ?... en vez de poner 1000 euros en "bitcoins" cuando estaba a $ 500 (2 bitcoins) usó ese dinero para rentar un servidor, armar una "alt", hacer una página web, meterla en Poloniex o kraken, promocionarla en dos foros y colocó como 10 millones de U$S en el mercado (si no más). :rolleye:

Te recuerdo -ignoro si es tu caso- que acá hay muchos fantasmones que *van con 20-30 bitcoins en el wallet* y piensan que son una cruza de Bill Gates y Warren Buffett. Habría que hacer la lista de los que tienen de 1000 para arriba para tener a los "ganadores de verdad" en esta cuestión. :rolleye:

Bien es cierto que para algunos $ 100.000 son una pasta gansa... pero es cuestión de perspectivas. Hoy se considera "millonario" al que tiene más de 5 millones de activos netos... y de esos en el mundo cripto, es más sencillo encontrarlos entre los que han lanzado algunas de las 1000 "alts" que andan por ahí que entre los que tienen 10 bitcoins en el wallet y se pavonean como si hubieran roto la barrera del sonido.

4) Y, por último -y no nos olvidemos de esto que es lo más importante- es que la expresión *"no es ganancia hasta que la liquidas"* vale para esto también !!

Hay muchos que tienen "_números en la pantalla_" solamente. Recién podrán "usarlo" *cuando lo conviertan en casas, autos, campos, viajes, ropa, comida o días de descanso sin tener que trabajar* (que de eso va el asunto, no de tener "números en la pantalla")

===

Dicho todo lo anterior, sigamos hablando de este apasionante mundo de las criptomonedas y su increíble tecnología subyacente (la blockchain) que por ahí viene la cosa, no en hacer referencias "ad hominem" que no vienen al caso.


----------



## Pirro (12 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> *ninfireblade*:
> 
> 1) No he usado la palabra "fortuna" nunca. Tener patrimonio no necesariamente es "fortuna". Hay que definir que se considera "fortuna" antes de usar la expresión tan alegremente.
> 
> ...



Di que sí. De 1000 para arriba, "ganadores de verdad". Y quién tenga sólo 500 BTC valorados en casi $2.000.000 ese no es un "ganador de verdad" según Nico ::

Entiendo que es doloroso haber visto pasar semejante chollo y no haber sabido valorarlo, no te culpes. Pero tampoco vengas a dar lecciones a los que en ese momento YA estábamos dentro a decirnos "bueh, si yo ya había ganado dinero suficiente y no me apetecía ganar más". Pues no. No te lo crees ni tú. No le viste el potencial y punto. No pasa nada, pero tampoco nos tomes por tontos tío.


----------



## p_pin (13 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> *asilei:*
> 
> Dos cuestiones que quizás no has advertido, o si las adviertes no las destacas ni mencionas.
> 
> ...



Es _la ley del embudo_

Si uno usa btc para comprar eth, no hay que "contibilizarlo". 
Por qué? el poseedor de btc o de eth, han pagado por él, y cuando compran o venden adquieren un riesgo que les hará ganar o perder su dinero

Sin embargo, si la fed tiene más de 4 billones, impresora mediante, invertido en bolsa sí es "legítimo".... jajaja y lo mismo el bce con 4,5 billones, y así suma y sigue con cualquier banco central

La Fed planea iniciar la reducción de su abultado balance de activos | Economía | Edición América | Agencia EFE

El tema de volúmen de negociación respecto a la capitalización ya lo hablamos. BTC negociaba 3 veces más volúmen que el ibex, en proporción.... 

Pero bueno, ésto es hablar por hablar, y btc aun está en su fase de difusión y adaptación a esa realidad. Todos éstos datos pueden quedarse viejos en poco tiempo, o quizá no


----------



## vpsn (13 Ago 2017)

Tuuiuuuuu daaaaaaaa fakiiiiiiiiii muuuuuuiuuuuuuuuuuuun


----------



## sirpask (13 Ago 2017)

Hay mucha gente que se os llena la boca que el Bitcoin durará hasta que los Estados quieran.

Pero si hay una cosa que hemos aprendido en burbuja.info, es que ningun politico se va a tirar piedras sobre su tejado.

En plena crisis financiera de paraisos fiscales (se abrió la caja de Pandora de Panamá, Suiza, Cayman, Seychelles...) Muchos politicos y grandes empresarios se quedaron sin lugar para esconder parte de sus fortunas (estoy seguro que Bárcenas cambió todos los fondos de jubilación del PP de cuentas cifradas en Suiza por BTC) ... Esa fuerza oculta hace muy poderoso al BTC.

Bueno, felicidades por el 4000.


----------



## Registrador (13 Ago 2017)

Four thousand, y tal.

Por cierto, cómo está afectando la introducción de segwit a las comisiones pagadas? En teoría al pasar el bloque a 4mb se habrán reducido no? Tenéis algún dato referente a esto?


----------



## dmg8i7i4 (13 Ago 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Ese es un buen debate a tener en este hilo. Bastante interesante. Cómo sería un mundo sin impuestos?



100% de IVA
Gasolina a 5€

Puedes estar seguro que encontrarán la fórmula para sangrarnos...

Enviado desde mi MotoG3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## workforfood (13 Ago 2017)

Lo que veo es la gente la cantidad de pasta que ha perdido que ha vendido un montón de bitcoins cuando estuvo a 1000 $ y ahora tendría 4 veces más, no sé si comentáis esto, el bitcoin debe de estar lleno de ballenas, porque con una cosa a pocos dólares cuando llegó a 50 dólares la mayoría vendió. Aquí lo habéis dicho habéis diversificado en oro o acciones de bolsa y habéis perdido millones y millones de € por no confiar en bitcoin.


----------



## Arctic (13 Ago 2017)

4150$ por bitcoin...

Un minuto de silencio por los que buscando información sobre bitcoin entraron en este hilo e inocentemente hicieron caso a Nico, Kuesko, Clapham y demás gentuza. Lo siento sinceramente por vosotros. Varios foreros intentamos entonces ayudaros y orientaros a lo que honestamente pensamos que os cambiaría la vida. Como véis, los que os llenaron de miedo y desinformación siguen siendo los que más jaleo montan. Aún piensan que tienen razón y poco les importa el daño causado por sus actos. Espero que algún día reciban lo que merecen.


----------



## Nico (13 Ago 2017)

artic:

Te comento que el único que dice que no hay que poner dinero en Bitcoin es *kuesko*.

*Clapham* invierte en criptos (por cierto, muy gracioso el post de los tulipanes, una obra maestra del humor :Aplauso y en mi caso -que no me he dedicado a invertir- jamás le he dicho a alguien que no lo haga.

Si recuerdo que "_números en la pantalla no son riqueza_" pero, eso se llama prudencia simplemente.

===

Por otro lado... *más de $ 4000 !!*... si esto se desmadra va a ser una sangría... va demasiado rápido... recen. 

===

*Para Pirro:*

Dices que ya con 500 btc uno no está en la categoría de "fantasmón" sino de "rico". Si, de acuerdo. 

Incluso con 300 btc a estos precios te puedes considerar un gran afortunado (siempre que no queden en meros "números en la pantalla").

Tomemos ese punto si quieres.


----------



## workforfood (13 Ago 2017)

La mayoría de gente que compró bitcoins a 10$ se deshizo de ellos cuando subió a 50$ o 100$ gente, claro ahora hacen cuentas han perdido millones de €, que los haya mantenido en su totalidad comprados a precio de risa ninguno, todos los han ido vendiendo, debe ser este el único foro que los han debido de tener guardados como paño en oro y es mentira se han deshecho hace tiempo de la mitad o más de sus bitcoins y seguro que se piensan en estos mismos momentos de deshacerse del resto.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2017 at 10:32 ----------

Esta gente muchos han comprado a precios caros 500 -600$ que rentabilidad ha tenido ahora está bien 4 veces más metieron por ejemplo 1000 € los nuevos MILLONARIOS tienen 4000 € sin cambiar a dinero FIAT, qué gente está hablando que tiene MILLONES los que compraron en la época del que vendió 10.000 bitcoins por una pizza estos son 4 nerds en todo el mundo, la inmensa mayoría los vendió cuando llegó a la cifra de 100$.


----------



## workforfood (13 Ago 2017)

cagao dijo:


> Pues yo compré unos cuantos BTC's cuando estaba a 950$ y me gustaba ver cuando estaba en una cotización estacionaria sobre los 2500. Y verlo ahora subir ahora a 4175$, que en menos de dos días a subido más 1000$, es algo que no veo bueno. No tengo ni puta idea, y ojalá me equivoque, pero la hostia que nos podemos llevar puede ser monumental.




Lo natural es que esto suba sin parar rentabilidades del 400% en menos de un año, no existen fuera de una burbuja (hay gente que está hipotecando casas), el tema es cuando reventará la burbuja, puede subir muchísimo más antes de desplomarse 10.000 $ dólares por bitcoin lo tienes para el año que viene.


----------



## vpsn (13 Ago 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> 4150$ por bitcoin...
> 
> Un minuto de silencio por los que buscando información sobre bitcoin entraron en este hilo e inocentemente hicieron caso a Nico, Kuesko, Clapham y demás gentuza. Lo siento sinceramente por vosotros. Varios foreros intentamos entonces ayudaros y orientaros a lo que honestamente pensamos que os cambiaría la vida. Como véis, los que os llenaron de miedo y desinformación siguen siendo los que más jaleo montan. Aún piensan que tienen razón y poco les importa el daño causado por sus actos. Espero que algún día reciban lo que merecen.



a favor de esta gente hay que decir que bitcoin es y era una inversion de riesgo, ha salido bien si, pero no esta de mas que te lo recuerden. 

Yo a mis conocidos siempre les recomende que inviertieran, pero no mas de un 5 ~ 10 % del total de su patrimonio( Ninguno lo hizo). Soy mala persona por no aconsejar meter un 100% en ello?

Ellos tan solo representavan el contrapunto a la euforia, no los considero malas personas, pero evidentemente si que son claros perdedores.


----------



## workforfood (13 Ago 2017)

Conste que fuera de nerds de internet y gente que se mueve en entornos especulativos el bitcoin no existe a 2017, les suena el bitcoin que tiene un valor muy grande pero no pasan de mirar noticias, porque no se puede comprar el pan con bitcoin...

Fíjate que potencial de crecimiento con que se generalice lo más mínimo, el tema este que la burbuja se pinche, sea intencional que ataquen varios exchanges y roben millones de bitcoins en el momento menos esperado.


----------



## Cui Bono (13 Ago 2017)

Dame una T
Dame una U
Dame una D
Dame una A
Dame una M
Dame una U
Dame una N

TU-DA-MÚN







- Mirad chicas, ¿Qué dicen esos nerdies?
- Dirán "Miramos, hablamos mucho, pero no tocamos".
- Jijiji, losers.

4200


----------



## tolomeo (13 Ago 2017)

Viendo este ritmo de subida parece que estamos entrando en modo burbuja, apretaros los machos.


----------



## estrujillo (13 Ago 2017)

*Pregunta sobre exchanges*

Pregunta sobre exchanges:

He visto que la gente de BTC-e, recientemente cerrado, ha abierto otra web llamada xbtce.com. 

- ¿Alguno la habeis usado?

- ¿Os parece demasiado arriesgado abriros cuenta en esa web? ¿Pensais que puede andar perseguida también por la administración americana?

Gracias y un saludo.

Ah. Y edito. No es el sitio, pero por curiosidad ¿que sabeis de una alt llamada NEO que no para de subir?


----------



## p_pin (13 Ago 2017)

Sobre btc-e leí estas noticias, que habla un poco de todo, cambio de nombre, recuperación de algunos fondos, etc. No sé si algún forero se ha visto afectado, yo tenía cuenta, pero desde hace años sin fondos. Al menos parece "prometedor" que quieran hacer frente a sus obligaciones

BTC-e anuncia creación de token para pagar deuda a sus usuarios | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

BTC-e anuncia recuperación del control de su base de datos y carteras digitales de sus clientes | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## mamendurrio (13 Ago 2017)

Hoy, ahora:
BTC: $ 3869
BCC: $ 296 (los que todavía no hemos vendido el BCC, que somos pacientes..)

Total: $ 4165

Seguimos bien...aunque algunos quisieramos hubiera una desplome para cargar más.

*Revalorazión BTC en 1 año*:
Precio close 13 Agosto 2016 : $ 583
Precio ahora 13 Agosto 2017: $ 3856

x 6,6 veces o un *+ 660%* sin contar las ganancias de BCC.

(y un + 78% en un mes, contando las ganancias de BCC)


----------



## Registrador (13 Ago 2017)

Yo tengo la impresión que la subida tan brutal que hemos tenido en las dos últimas semanas se debe a la creación de Bcash. Me explico. Desde el 1 de Agosto quien tenía 1 Bitcoin pasó a tener, además, 1 Bcash y la gente con 2 dedos de frente vendió los Bcash lo antes posible y utilizó ese dinero "gratis" para comprar más bitcoins. El resultado: ATH.

Otro motivo para el refuerzo del Bitcoin es la demostración de que Bitcoin está descentralizado y ni siquiera los mineros más fuertes pueden imponer sus criterios en contra de la comunidad. Jihan y Ver se han comido un mojón con su shitcoin y eso es una muestra de la fortaleza del Bitcoin.


----------



## hal9000ht (13 Ago 2017)

NEO es una moneda china (anteriormente Antshares). Puede ser el Ethereum 2.0. A diferencia de eth soporta varios lenguajes de programación.





estrujillo dijo:


> Pregunta sobre exchanges:
> 
> He visto que la gente de BTC-e, recientemente cerrado, ha abierto otra web llamada xbtce.com.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jdnec_wow (13 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> *A pinchado la burbuja del cryptotulipan 1 ? *
> 
> NADIE se fija ...todo el mundo esta obnubilado con el Ascenso a los 4000
> pero al clapham el dato no se le escapa ...
> ...



Un 5% en 6 horas es nada en el Bitcoin, de hecho ocurre con frecuencia. 
Más bien se trata de un bear trap. :rolleye:
Lo que va a ocurrir estos próximos días es volatilidad, pero te digo que en una semana el Bitcoin valdrá más que ahora. 

Deja de recomendar PIVX, yo solo invierto en Bitcoin, Ethereum y... (este me lo guardo porque quiero acumular más ).


----------



## Cui Bono (13 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Comprad *V*arato
> PIVX es un caramelito ...



Juer, un -9% en 24h para PIVX. 
Habló de putas la Tacones.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Ago 2017)

Ahora mira a cuanto ascendió la capitalizacion de las ultimas burbujas (inmobiliaria, punto com, etc) y compárala con la capitalizacion actual del Bitcoin.


----------



## Skull & Bones (13 Ago 2017)

clapham, he oido *$4821* nuevo precio *infranqueable*?






---------- Post added 13-ago-2017 at 20:17 ----------

Bitstamp 4014.41 

Bitfinex 4008.5 

OKCoin 4083

+

$300.65 Bitcoin Trash, digo cash ::



_________________________________________

y BTC-e con el cartel del sheriff del condado.... 

https://btc-e.com/index.html







---------- Post added 13-ago-2017 at 20:28 ----------

NEO de la 10ª a la 5ª en capitalizacion ha subido en un dia...

NEO	$50.12	*+48.76%*

este tren se te escapa clapham.... 8:

---------- Post added 13-ago-2017 at 20:33 ----------

y si hubieras pillado Qwark no te digo na....

(QWARK) $0.328195 (*+101.02%*)


----------



## Atheist (13 Ago 2017)

Me sali el 1 de Agosto para evitar sustos y esperando poder comprar algo más barato, y va y pasa esto.

Veis factible que podamos regresar a los 2800$ tras una subida tran pronunciada, o el tren no vuelve a la estación?


----------



## Skull & Bones (13 Ago 2017)

pero si te gustan las emociones fuertes metete en FedoraCoin

(TIPS) $0.000021 (*+618.39%*)


----------



## Registrador (13 Ago 2017)

Atheist dijo:


> Me sali el 1 de Agosto para evitar sustos y esperando poder comprar algo más barato, y va y pasa esto.
> 
> Veis factible que podamos regresar a los 2800$ tras una subida tran pronunciada, o el tren no vuelve a la estación?



Al menos vendiste las Bcash?


----------



## Antonius Block (13 Ago 2017)

Nunca ha subido tanto un domingo en agosto. A saber lo que nos espera ahora en septiembre con las nuevas implementaciones y con fondos de inversión con la vista puesta en bitcoin.

Corregir seguro que corrige y puede que estemos hablando de un 20-30%, pero a medio plazo lo veo con mucho potencial.

Es una forma de verlo, pero esto de las criptomonedas es un mundo tan dinámico (consecuencia de su irrupción repentina en el mercado financiero), que en tres meses podríamos estar hablando de otras circunstancias diferentes.

Que una capitalización de sesenta y cinco mil millones de dólares haya subido un 20% en una semana es sintomático de que está entrando pasta a raudales. Y si esa pasta a raudales entra en días festivos de agosto no puede ser sino porque intenta anticiparse a lo que viene ahora en septiembre.


----------



## melchor rodriguez (13 Ago 2017)

¿Cómo va la futura implementación de las sidechains?. ¿Qué supondría su aplicación práctica?. La creciente revalorización del BTC es el futuro potencial de sus nuevas funcionalidades. Es una apuesta por las altas expectativas tecnológicas que genera el BTC (el uso monetario de la tecnología revolucionaria subyacente, blockchain).

Puedo equivocarme pero la gobernanza del BTC es similar a la gobernanza suiza. Cada facción política puede usar la opción nuclear que es buscar firmas para realizar un referendo. Eso sí, la facción política puede ganar o perder ya quien decide es la mayoría de los electores con el referendo. Pero la amenaza de usar la opción nuclear hace que gran parte de las facciones buscan el gran consenso. Negociar antes de romper la baraja. La ventaja es que genera gran estabilidad y seguridad (los acuerdos se cumplen) pero la contrapartida es que la toma de decisiones es muy lenta.

El BTC tiene una descentralización distribuida. Para cambiar sus funcionalidades tiene que haber un gran consenso. Lo que provoca una gran lentitud (por eso han nacido tantas criptos que son copias del BTC con funciones que no cumple el código madre) pero el BTC es como el franco suizo. Estable y seguro. Reserva de valor. Los chicos del Core no cometen grandes errores. El clon chino es el uso de la opción nuclear. Romper la baraja. Pero cómo ha sido una chapuza (no ofrece nuevas funcionalidades fiables y revolucionarias) el mercado ha decidido apostar de nuevo por la estable y segura BTC. Por las futuras funcionalidades revolucionarias como los sidechains. 

Enviado desde mi ZTE BLADE V7 LITE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pirro (14 Ago 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> 4150$ por bitcoin...
> 
> Un minuto de silencio por los que buscando información sobre bitcoin entraron en este hilo e inocentemente hicieron caso a Nico, Kuesko, Clapham y demás gentuza. Lo siento sinceramente por vosotros. Varios foreros intentamos entonces ayudaros y orientaros a lo que honestamente pensamos que os cambiaría la vida. Como véis, los que os llenaron de miedo y desinformación siguen siendo los que más jaleo montan. Aún piensan que tienen razón y poco les importa el daño causado por sus actos. *Espero que algún día reciban lo que merecen*.



Ya han recibido "lo que se merecen" en forma de lucro cesante. Tampoco hagamos sangre ni deseemos a nadie ningún mal. Los haters cumplen una función social también.


----------



## Skull & Bones (14 Ago 2017)

CryptoAgorero2 dijo:


> Pero algun dia tenia que petar ...
> La grafica no pinta nada bien .
> Bueno, hasta dentro de 4 anos ...esta pelicula se acabo



pero que grafica miras? 







no la estaras viendo al reves?? ::


----------



## Skull & Bones (14 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Estamos en una burbuja y lo sabeis
> Sabeis que solo los inmbeciles entran ahora .



claro, por eso entrastes tu el otro dia. ::


----------



## Pirro (14 Ago 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> pero que grafica miras?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora entiendo porque el Clapham odia a Bitcoin. Los judíos leen las gráficas de derecha a izquierda ienso:


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> A punto de perder los 4000 $ ...
> 
> Al clapham le parece que esta burbuja ya ha pinchao , c'est fini ...pero como
> es Domingo la gente esta a su bola ,
> Pero ya veremos el amanecer el Japon como reaccionan


----------



## Skull & Bones (14 Ago 2017)

*Bitcoin Chart for Hebrews - תרשים בביטקוין עבור עברית*






Creado en especial para Clapham2

Ni un misero Cuarto de shekel ::


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Ago 2017)

Pero Clapham, tu momento de soltar lastre era equivocado. No puedes tirarte el moco de que sabes de esas cosas.


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Ago 2017)

Ka pasao en Japón? Ya se ha hundido allí a 3000 USD?

: :


----------



## asilei (14 Ago 2017)

Criptotulipan: ¿burbuja financiera o danza de la lluvia?

El gran hallazgo del termino criptotulipan es mas acertado de lo que parece pero por justamente por los motivos contrarios.

La llamada primera burbuja financiera la de los tulipanes evolucionó como todas las posteriores, invencion de un nuevo instrumento financiero (en ese caso los contratos de futuros) para especular con el precio y explosion final por falta de demanda. Desde entonces todas las burbujas han sido financieras.

En el caso del bitcoin es la primera Moneda Postfinanciera. Este es su principal valor, tiene unas utilidades contrastadas, generando confianza y a la que el sector financiero no sabe como manipular. 

Por lo tanto si no es un instrumento financiero no puede aer una burbuja, es una cosa nueva con utilidades actuales, grandes espectativas, asi como riesgos y amenazas. Pero no puede ser una burbuja financiera. Por supuesto esto va dirigido a lls que esperan crear algo
Nuevo trabajando con estas nuevas herramientas.

A los especuladores que piensan enriquecerse sin trabajar que sigan con la danza de la lluvia de los
Indios, que era infalible porque no paraban de bailar hasta que llovia.


----------



## melchor rodriguez (14 Ago 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Criptotulipan: ¿burbuja financiera o danza de la lluvia?
> 
> El gran hallazgo del termino criptotulipan es mas acertado de lo que parece pero por justamente por los motivos contrarios.
> 
> ...



@asilei:

¿Cuál es el calendario previsto para la implementación de nuevas funcionalidades cómo los sidechains?. ¿Van nacer nuevos clones como el chino por resistencia a los nuevos avances del Core -muy lentos pero seguros-?.

La gente común y los Estados no son conscientes del planteamiento revolucionario del BTC -el uso monetario de la tecnología subyacente, el blockchain-. Los bancos se han dado cuenta y están creando pseudoblockchain. Adulterando una de sus cualidades estrellas, la descentralización distribuida. 

El BTC y los demás usos del blockchain sólo serán barridos por otra tecnología mucho más revolucionaria. A disfrutar de la revalorización creciente del BTC. Es una apuesta por una tecnología revolucionaria que abre muchos campos potenciales. Cuando DARPA creó Internet. Tuvieron que pasar unas décadas para ser popular sus usos como el email. El BTC está en una etapa crucial. Si funcionan con éxito la implementación lenta de las nuevas funcionalidades como los sidechains daría un paso tan grande que su potencial económico sería mucho mayor. 

Enviado desde mi ZTE BLADE V7 LITE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Ago 2017)

También llamaban burbujón a lo de Amazon o Google, por tener fuertes expectativas, poco valor real en sus inicios y crecer mucho en poco tiempo. 

Hay burbujas obvias y otras que no lo son, pese a su fácil tipificación burbujil, y por eso unos se forraron con las puntocom que valían la pena mientras otros se resguardaron en otros puertos despotricando sobre la vacuidad de los bits y las proyecciones de negocio y lamiéndose luego las heridas en su ego. 

Unos inversores entraron en la foto y otros aún rumian toda la palabrería gafapástica contra esas dos empresas. Por supuesto, otros acertaron y Yahoo y otras startups resultaron en fiasco, pero eso tambien se vea venir en muchos casos. 

Antes de hablar hasta por los codos, estudiad la evolución, tened en cuenta la fortaleza de la confianza de los hodlers y esperad a que la segunda capa, la que coloque a BTC como medio de cambio, sea desarrollada, y entonces entendereis porque hay este crecimiento tan entusiasta ahora. 

Por supuesto, me puedo equivocar, puedo perderlo todo o perder ganancias no fiat-lizadas, pero de lo que no nos podeis acusar a los hodlers es de no saber donde nos hemos metido, y no ha sido por frikismo o por moda. 

De momento, 2300€ de modestísima inversión tardía ya son 33000€, no querreis algunos que me eche a llorar ¿no? Y yo era el primer crítico, pero junto con esa crítica tambien tuve un poco de sana autocrítica, de apertura de miras y de esfuerzo, porque hay que esforzarse en arañar de entre los áridos documentos la verdadera información útil al inversionista, que es la fortaleza del modelo y esa es la razón de que tantos apoyen el proyecto. 

Teneis que haceros las preguntas y hallar las respuestas. Con las respuestas predigeridas y las preguntas erróneas no hallareis ninguna razón para que alguien se la juegue con BTC y os centrareis en que tenemos alguna tara. ¿Comprendeis al Bitcoin? Yo creo que no.


----------



## workforfood (14 Ago 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Las posibilidades son que ese protocolo se puede reproducir como las pulgas y salvo una explicación sociologica no hay nada que entender...



Tanto que hay más de 1000 criptmonedas ya hay muchas más monedas que monedas nacionales, ahora el negocio es crear tu propia criptomoneda hacerte con una gran cantidad de monedas y esperar a que los imbéciles empiecen a comprar y subir el precio. 
Todos lo que compraron en sus inicios son el mismo perfil gente nerd de la informática (deepweb) o que metía dinero en chorizos revilla para luego sacarlos y comprar acciones de atún calvo. Gente que ya estaba acostumbrada a especular porque una persona que compra un chorizo a un $ sube a 100 $ y los vende todos, es una gigantesca patraña que alguien haya aguantado sin vender algo que no valía nada, que tenga todavía unos pocos bitcoins de esa época sí pero la mayoría se quedaron por el camino. 

También estoy especulando con altcoins y esperando el segundo pelotazo para invertir 50$ y llevarme 50.000$.


----------



## Skull & Bones (14 Ago 2017)

Bitstamp 4188 

Bitfinex 4208.5 

OKCoin 4259

+

Bitcoin Cash	$308.77	
__________________________

$4496/$4567

---------- Post added 14-ago-2017 at 13:22 ----------




workforfood dijo:


> También estoy especulando con altcoins y esperando el segundo pelotazo para invertir 50$ y llevarme 50.000$.



prueba en FedoraCoin


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Ago 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Comprender, lo que se dice comprender comprendes tanto como quien tiene un boleto premiado de lotería. :rolleye:... Es como si yo dijese, yo me esforce en ir a la administración, seleccione el número de la muerte de mi tío y gaste mis euros ahí... Ridiculo :XX:...



Pero ya estaba desarrollado. Cuando estaba a 200 USD ya le haban llovido multitud de críticas y se le haban metido sin anestesia centenares de stress-tests. 

Esto no es como apostar a un boxeador novato, porque BTC llevaba pegando ostias desde el 2010 y lo que había conseguido en Octubre del 2015 no era fruto de la casualidad, tenía algo detrás. 

Suponer que alguien coge miles de euros y los mete en una lotería sí que es ridículo. Lo que no entendeis es que hay una clase de inversores que tardíamente hemos entrado y habrá otra ola de inversores cuando BTC se haga mainstream y las paralizadas instituciones no tengan huevos a declarar la guerra abierta a las criptomonedas. 



> Las posibilidades son que ese protocolo se puede reproducir como las pulgas y salvo una explicación sociologica no hay nada que entender... Entender la estupidez de la gente?..las modas?...yo lo que entiendo es que Apple o Google no son meras espectativas, se pueden hacer números con sus activos... De ahí se puede "entender" algo... De bitcoin nada, pues cien criptomonedas iguales se pueden crear.



Puedes crear los bitcoins que quieras de nuevo. Te gusta el bloque 100345?, crea de nuevo todas las monedas de ese bloque y luego inyéctalas en la red Bitcoin. Serán rechazadas por la gobernanza distribuida de todos los guardianes de la blockchain. No firma válida, no party. 

Sin organismo central, sin leyes con jueces, solo la comunidad. Falsifica lo que quieras, que BTC es como un sistemna de registro de la propiedad y no algo que se porte encima. Clona como un loco, falsifica como si no hubiera mañana, que los nodos de la red saben si tu firma es la buena o solo reclamas lo que no es tuyo. 

Las demás criptomonedas no tienen tanta confianza detrás. El mercado ha hablado, y cuanto más éxito tengan otras cryptos, mejor, pues todas acaban llevando su éxito a BTC, "por algo será", yo creo que porque BTC se ve como una reserva de valor más fiable, más confiable y más universal.



> De hecho cada vez que os leo más entiendo que sois como defensores del Euromillones. La cadena causal para pasar de tener 2,5 euros a 100 millones no se puede explicar ni entender... Es mera creencia ...una apuesta.



Realmente muchos nos conformamos con que no suba. Si estuviera a 200-300€ me sentira igualmente afortunado, por estar diversificado y tener un medio de pago tan útil. 



> Si el bitcoin fuese el décimo en aparición o el segundo tendría otro valor... Señal de que lo que digo es así, de que no es la tecnología específica de bitcoin la que hace que valga eso, sino meras cuestiones sociológicas. Y además hay otras causas que ignoráis completamente, por ejemplo que otros quieran dar el pelotazo con otra shitcoin comprando a través de bitcoins, lo que hace a su vez que suba... ¿qué tiene que ver esto con el uso másivo e imprescindible del bitcoin? :rolleye: ... Entender como digo no entendéis nada como ahora querer hacer de profesores.



El Bitcoin es el único con desarrollo lento. Juega a su favor los años de vida que tiene y que tiene una hoja de ruta a largo plazo. 
Aunque otras cryptos posean cualidades superiores, no han destronado a Bitcoin, incluso cuando se han visto respaldadas por el mercado, como es el caso de LiteCoin. 

Siendo el Mercado el juez y la Confianza la explicación, no hacen falta profesores ni clases magistrales. Tenemos una nueva moneda que no es impuesta por la fuerza, por la coherción de los estados. Gran parte de la historia del Bitcoin está por escribir y formamos parte del desarrollo de ese hecho historico. Cualquiera que sea la historia final, somos espectadores en un juego macroeconómico en el que tanto pintan los economistas como los sociólogos de masas. 

Del uso masivo e imprescindible de Bitcoin no dudarías si alguna vez hubieses trasladado BTCs a una tarjeta, hubieras dado prioridad a BTC en esa tarjeta (había euros y LTCs) y, ytras haber hecho un pago, vieras que resta de BTC y no de LTC o €. Entonces sabras que la reserva de valor expresada en BTC tiene una liquidez total e inmediata, y eso no te lo da ninguna otra forma de ahorro-refugio contra la inflación. De las comisiones no hablo, claro, que se me jode esta bonita historia ::


----------



## Carlos T. (14 Ago 2017)

Liberstad: la primera ciudad privada donde puedes pagar con Bitcoin y criptomonedas


----------



## mamendurrio (14 Ago 2017)

Atheist dijo:


> Me sali el 1 de Agosto para evitar sustos y esperando poder comprar algo más barato, y va y pasa esto.
> 
> Veis factible que podamos regresar a los 2800$ tras una subida tran pronunciada, o el tren no vuelve a la estación?



Hay que vigilar NOVIEMBRE, que se supone podría haber un HARD FORK. Ver gráfico forks:


----------



## Geldschrank (14 Ago 2017)

Carlos T. dijo:


> Liberstad: la primera ciudad privada donde puedes pagar con Bitcoin y criptomonedas



Podría ser el principio de una nueva era. Ojo.


----------



## Pirro (14 Ago 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Esto sí es admirable... Un tipo que sí "entiende" lo que es el bitcoin... Un euromillones... Y dice "yo por si acaso no quedo sin jugar también" :XX: ...
> 
> *Si yo es precisamente lo que digo, no tengo nada en contra de quien juega a las tragaperras, al euromillón o compra bitcoins... Pero eso, que con humildad reconozca que no hay estudio, no hay base filosófica que le llegue a entender la "necesidad" de que ese bitcoin cueste 1.000.000 de euros...*
> 
> De hecho cualquiera que tenga unos mínimos conocimientos de filosofía política sabe que el bitcoin como concepto es incompatible con la política... Los conocimientos actuales a lo que llevan a pensar es que el bitcoin puede suponer la ruina personal... No hay base de ningún para otra cosa... Otra cosa es que alguien diga que por si suena la flauta compra bitcoins, como una apuesta... Contra eso no digo nada... Lo que me produce arcadas es que se hable de fundamentos filosóficos, políticos para la NECESIDAD del bitcoin anegando toda la realidad.



Corría enero de 2013 y estaba yo leyendo todo lo que podía sobre especulación y creación de dinero. Había aprendido lo que era la reserva fraccionaria, el patrón oro y Bretton Woods, la abolición del patrón oro en los 70 y el crecimiento cuadrático de la masa monetaria, trayendo como consecuencia una hipertrofia del sector financiero y las subsiguientes burbujas, especialmente la inmobiliaria. Y casualmente, encontré un hilo sobre Bitcoin donde se explicaban fundamentos, forma en la que se crea, finitud de las monedas y demás y le vi potencial. Y vaya si lo está teniendo. 

Todos de un modo u otro hemos tenido que tomar la decisión. A mí me llevó 3 meses en los que el precio de Bitcoin se multiplicó por 5 y pese a ello, entré con una cantidad modesta. 

Si quieres pensar que detrás de las criptodivisas no hay nada y los que han ganado dinero lo ganaron por simple suerte, como quién echa una primitiva pues tú mismo. Pero da la puta casualidad que hace unos meses, estabas aquí, por estos hilos, con el bitcoin a 1000$ manifestando sincero deseo de que bajara contundentemente de precio para poder entrar. Tú también hiciste tu análisis, sólo que resultó erróneo


----------



## Pirro (14 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> *ESO ES MENTIRA COCHINA Y MANIPULACION DE LOS HCHOS *...



No. Es una descripción fidedigna de mis putas circunstancias personales.

Respeto tus payasadas y a veces hasta aportan algo. Pero ni insultes ni te olvides de las pastillas de freno


----------



## Skull & Bones (14 Ago 2017)

hay algo facil ya para separar los BCH de los BTC? ienso:


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Ago 2017)

Algunos todavía no se enteraron o no se quieren enterar de cual fue el motivo del crash del 2013. Simplemente miran la gráfica y ven que después de una gran subida hubo un desplome y sacan como conclusión que como ahora estamos en una gran subida también volverá a haber un desplome.

Las gráficas reflejan las circunstancias de lo que ha ocurrido en la realidad en el pasado sin embargo algunos se piensan que son las gráficas las que dictaminan lo que va a pasar en la realidad.


----------



## Pirro (14 Ago 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> hay algo facil ya para separar los BCH de los BTC? ienso:



Yo usé Electron Cash. Moví los bitcoin originarios a otras direcciones y metí las claves privadas en esa wallet. Funcionó sin incidencias.


----------



## Ojodelince (15 Ago 2017)

Pues para mí la controversia entre invertir en altcoins o btc no existe porque lo tengo claro. 

Resulta tentador ver la lista de criptos y observar que algunas se han revalorizado un 600% en una semana, joder, claro que sí. Pero de las miles que hay... ¿por qué una sube un 2% y la de al lado 200%? A caballo pasado podemos dar mil explicaciones. 
Yo me quedo con el análisis fundamental; btc, reserva valor, referencia obligada en el mundo cripto, y punto. Si tengo un par de miles de euros que no sé qué hacer con ellos (para invertir, no seais malpensaos) no los metería en ninguna pitufomoneda que está al cambio a una diez milésima de euro... (que puede pegar un pepinazo, sí... o desaparecer en la nada virtual) sino que prefiero subirme al carro del btc. No me cabe duda que se va a revalorizar con el tiempo, no sé si una burrada o un poco... pero seguro que mucho más de lo que me da el banco con un depósito al 0,10 de interés.

Pero ya se sabe, para gustos, colores, y para criterios de inversión cada uno es dueño de su cartera. ( Otra cosa distinta es el que quiera tradear ).

Por cierto, tengo la impresión, viendo la subida sostenida e incansable del btc, que se están acumulando las inversiones en esta moneda. Al precio que tiene el btc... parece que no es tan fácil pumpear el valor de cambio... Aunque me imagino que si queremos ver fantasmas los vemos : por ejemplo, maniobra de banco central que primero acumula y después vende masivamente con ánimo de querer causar el pánico, hundiendo la moneda... y eso a la vez que, por ejemplo, comprasen bcc masivamente, quizás porque fuese una moneda que tienen más "controlada".... (bueno, menuda teoría de la conspiración me acabo de sacar de la manga) Aún así creo que muchos aprovecharían para comprar más btc a un precio hundido y el btc volvería a recuperar su cotización más pronto o más tarde.


----------



## Skull & Bones (15 Ago 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Yo usé Electron Cash. Moví los bitcoin originarios a otras direcciones y metí las claves privadas en esa wallet. Funcionó sin incidencias.



yo los tengo en el wallet de bitcoin core sin contraseña ni nada... no se que es eso de las claves privadas


----------



## BlueArrow (15 Ago 2017)

*Russia Discusses Starting Cryptocurrency Mining With Its 20+ Gigawatt Surplus*

Russia’s First Deputy Prime Minister Igor Shuvalov has revealed that discussions are underway regarding the creation of government centers for cryptocurrency mining, according to local publications. Meanwhile, a bill is being finalized to provide a legal framework for digital currency including bitcoin.

*Government’s Cryptocurrency Mining Centers*

The Russian First Deputy Prime Minister Igor Shuvalov, who is the most senior member of the cabinet besides the Prime Minister, reportedly said that his government is discussing the creation of government centers for mining cryptocurrency, RBC reported last week.

Shuvalov is responsible for the Russian federal budget and economic policies. Regarding cryptocurrency mining, “we talked about the future of this sector in Russia, given that it is developing so rapidly in the world,” he said. Among the discussions he mentioned was a question of which electricity generators exist that mining centers could be placed nearby. However, he noted that it is still a discussion with no concrete project yet, adding that:



> For such [cryptocurrency mining] centers to develop, it is necessary to prepare relevant legislation and its regulation.



According to Bitfury Group, Russia currently accounts for only 2% of the world’s mining capacities while China leads with 60%. The U.S. and Canada collectively hold the second largest market share with 16%, followed by Georgia at 6%, and by Europe at 5%. Bitfury was founded by Valery Vavilov, a Russian-speaking native of Latvia.

*Growing Interest In Cryptocurrency Mining*

This news closely followed the recent announcement from Russian Miner Coin (RMC) which plans to raise $100 million worth of cryptocurrency and start a large-scale bitcoin mining operation to compete with China. RMC is a company co-owned by one of Vladimir Putin’s advisors, internet ombudsman Dmitry Marinichev, who said that “Russia has the potential to reach up to 30 percent share in global cryptocurrency mining in the future.”

Ethereum Foundation supervisory board member Vladislav Martynov explained that “the growing interest in mining in Russia is due to the fact that there is an excess of electricity in the country and it is cheap enough.”

RMC’s presentation shows that “Russia has 20 gigawatts of excess power capacity, with consumer electricity prices as low as 80 kopeks (1.3 cents) per kilowatt hour, which is less than in China,” Fortune described.

*Russia Already Preparing Cryptocurrency Laws*

The Russian government has significantly changed its stance on cryptocurrency including bitcoin over the last year. A bill was introduced to ban bitcoin at the beginning of 2016, which was subsequently withdrawn, and replaced with a draft legislation to ban bitcoin mining in July. Today, however, the country is working on many bills and regulations that favor digital currency, including one that embraces Initial Coin Offerings (ICOs).

The bill which provides a legal framework for cryptocurrency including bitcoin and ether is currently being finalized, according to Elina Sidorenko who heads the working group chartered to draft the regulations.

In early June, the central bank announced that it has started developing the national cryptocurrency. Pilot projects are already underway, said Deputy Chairman Olga Skorobogatova at the time.


----------



## Skull & Bones (15 Ago 2017)

John David McAfee apuesta por un bitcoin a 500K USD en 2020. ¿y tu que opinas? - YouTube

mirar el 2m59s


----------



## Registrador (15 Ago 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> yo los tengo en el wallet de bitcoin core sin contraseña ni nada... no se que es eso de las claves privadas



Tienes al menos las 12 palabras seed (Semilla)?


----------



## estrujillo (15 Ago 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> hay algo facil ya para separar los BCH de los BTC? ienso:



Yo igual que el que te ha respondido antes. He usado primero electrum para mandar las btc a un exchange y luego electron cash para mandar las cash a otro.

Desaconsejan que los corras a la vez. En ambos puedes controlar a que servidores te conectas en la opción de configuración.


----------



## p_pin (15 Ago 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> yo los tengo en el wallet de bitcoin core sin contraseña ni nada... no se que es eso de las claves privadas



Yo recomendaría poner contraseña, y que sea bien larga mezclando letras, números. 

Pero si quieres sacar las claves privadas, primero acaba de leer este post

Las claves privadas son el acceso a los btc. Tan importantes o más que el pin de una tarjeta de crédito visa

Cada dirección de entrada de bitcoin el monedero ha generado una clave privada
Dependiendo los "ingresos" que hayas recibido, 1 o 5 o +20, pues esas serán tus claves privadas. 

Para obtener la clave privada de cada ingreso hay que anotar en la consola (en la wallet Ayuda - Ventana de depuración - Consola)
dumpprivkey direccionentradadebtc

Tendrás que repetir el comando con cada direccion que hayas recibido btc, en caso de que tengas mas de una

Lo de la contraseña que decía al inicio, mejor ponerla tras sacar la clave privada, por que si pones la contraseña el monedero queda "bloqueado" y para sacar las claves privadas habría que meter más comandos

---------- Post added 15-ago-2017 at 11:46 ----------

Añado el resto de "instrucciones" para "sacar" los bcc que yo seguí

Yo lo hice con http://www.electroncash.org/

Los pasos que seguí:
1- Anotarme las claves privadas del wallet btc
2- Vacié el wallet de btc, enviando el saldo a otro wallet (y esperar las confirmaciones)
3- Instalé el wallet de bcc electrocash en otro pc (portatil), nada más abrirlo y configurarlo ofrece importar las claves privadas
4- Pasé las bcc a un exchange y las vendí


----------



## Kuesko (15 Ago 2017)

La causa del último repunte no es otra que la aparición de una ‘solución’ que acelerará las transacciones en bitcoins, lo que podría facilitar que se extendiera su utilización por todo el mundo. Sin duda, una gran noticia para los amantes de esta moneda virtual.

*Pero mucho cuidado, porque el hecho de que se pueda generalizar su uso no implica menos riesgos. Más bien, todo lo contrario, la expansión del bitcoin disparará la especulación y el crecimiento desmesurado de esta burbuja que, a diferencia de otras, no especula con nada que se pueda comprar con dinero (oro, vivienda, petróleo…) sino que lo hace con la propia moneda.

Y los riesgos seguirán siendo los mismos, pero acrecentados. Porque el bitcoin no tiene el respaldo de ningún banco central y carece de cualquier referente, por ejemplo, un país o un ejército. Y una muestra de su volatilidad la tenemos en la reciente aparición de Bitcoin Cash, una nueva divisa que ha nacido, precisamente, por la guerra en torno a la nueva ‘solución’ que extenderá el uso de bitcoins.
*

Cuidado con el bitcoin: su expansión no implica menos riesgo


----------



## tolomeo (15 Ago 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> La causa del último repunte no es otra que la aparición de una ‘solución’ que acelerará las transacciones en bitcoins, lo que podría facilitar que se extendiera su utilización por todo el mundo. Sin duda, una gran noticia para los amantes de esta moneda virtual.
> 
> *Pero mucho cuidado, porque el hecho de que se pueda generalizar su uso no implica menos riesgos. Más bien, todo lo contrario, la expansión del bitcoin disparará la especulación y el crecimiento desmesurado de esta burbuja que, a diferencia de otras, no especula con nada que se pueda comprar con dinero (oro, vivienda, petróleo…) sino que lo hace con la propia moneda.
> 
> ...



Tú eres tonto chaval.
Ve a preguntarle a los argentinos por el respaldo de su banco central en el corralito.
Puedes preguntarle a los griegos también, o a los chipriotas.

Edito:
Nunca está de más recordar como nos estafan con la reserva fraccionaria y la creación del fiat de la nada:

[YOUTUBE]_yyqWuk9Clk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kuesko (15 Ago 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Tú eres tonto chaval.
> Ve a preguntarle a los argentinos por el respaldo de su banco central en el corralito.
> Puedes preguntarle a los griegos también, o a los chipriotas.



*No soy tonto. 

Soy honrado.

Al contrario que la jauría de hijos de la gran puta que pululan por aquí intentando captar pardillos que compren bitcoins con su dinero duramente ahorrado.
Dinero que una vez dentro jamás tendrá oportunidad de salir, se habrá convertido en humo para siempre...:fiufiu:*


----------



## tolomeo (15 Ago 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *No soy tonto.
> 
> Soy honrado.
> 
> ...



Eres tonto del culo defendiendo el sistema satánico y perverso de reserva fraccionaria, donde unos pocos sangran al resto.

Y si quieres me llamas hijo de puta a la cara, que lo mismo te la rompo


----------



## Kuesko (15 Ago 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Eres tonto del culo defendiendo el sistema satánico y perverso de reserva fraccionaria, donde unos pocos sangran al resto.
> 
> Y si quieres me llamas hijo de puta a la cara, que lo mismo te la rompo



Si se da usté por aludido por algo será.

sistema satánico, dice el otro... por favor, por favor, ¿de dónde sacan a estos imbéciles?


----------



## BlueArrow (15 Ago 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *No soy tonto.
> 
> Soy honrado.
> 
> ...



Cuidado con a quien llamas "hijos de la gran puta".


----------



## p_pin (15 Ago 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *No soy tonto.
> 
> Soy honrado.
> 
> ...



???

De momento te voy a reportar


----------



## tolomeo (15 Ago 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> Si se da usté por aludido por algo será.
> 
> sistema satánico, dice el otro... por favor, por favor, ¿de dónde sacan a estos imbéciles?



Después de 9 años en burbuja tienes el "honor" de ser el primero en mi lista de ignorados.

Y lo hago porque no quiero tener que hacerte un CSI, e ir a patear tu sucio culo de sabandija.


----------



## bmbnct (15 Ago 2017)

-- hilo erróneo --


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Ago 2017)

Al kuesko se le debe de haber puesto la cabeza del mismo color en el que escribe viendo todo lo que ha perdido desde que lleva por aqui.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (15 Ago 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *No soy tonto.
> 
> Soy honrado.
> 
> ...



Y lo dice el que aplaude a los mendigos blancos que se pagan los viajes mendigando a gente que se deja el lomo trabajando en el tercer mundo. 

¿Hace falta que cite tu respuesta en ese hilo? :rolleye:

Tu eres muy tonto.

---------- Post added 15-ago-2017 at 14:47 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Al kuesko se le debe de haber puesto la cabeza del mismo color en el que escribe viendo todo lo que ha perdido desde que lleva por aqui.



Uno de mis tíos está igual, es el único que no invirtió en Bitcoin cuando se lo dije. Me dice: "tú has ganado ese dinero sin hacer nada, yo mi dinero me lo gano con el sudor de la frente".
Le digo: "Pues imagínate si hiciera algo, me hago billonario". ::


----------



## Edu.R (15 Ago 2017)

Corrección sana.

Y si se va incluso a 3500$, no pasa absolutamente nada.


----------



## mamendurrio (15 Ago 2017)

Gran cadena de tiendas en UK acepta BTC:
| Lush Fresh Handmade Cosmetics UK

BTC market cap acaba de superar la de Paypal ?
http://i.imgur.com/hAJt8AB.png

Investigador financiero apunta a precio btc *$ 7500 *para fin de año:
New Goalposts Set For Bitcoin, $7,500 by Year End
(y *$50,000 in 2027*)

Anunciando BITCOIN SATELITE
Blockstream Satellite is the world’s *first service that broadcasts real-time Bitcoin transactions and blocks from a group of satellites in space*. With the service, everyone will have free access to the Bitcoin network, in any corner of the world, including the estimated four billion people not currently connected to the Internet, due to lack of availability or affordability.

*On launch today, Blockstream Satellite is already available across two thirds of the Earth’s landmass; and will reach global coverage – to everyone on the planet – by end of year.* As more people access the Bitcoin blockchain with Blockstream Satellite, we expect to see even more adoption and use cases for Bitcoin as well as a strengthening of the overall robustness of the network.
Blockstream - Announcing Blockstream Satellite

---------- Post added 15-ago-2017 at 16:30 ----------




Skull & Bones dijo:


> hay algo facil ya para separar los BCH de los BTC? ienso:



Multitud de posts en este hilo, multitud de videos y artículos en internet...

---------- Post added 15-ago-2017 at 16:33 ----------




Registrador dijo:


> Tienes al menos las 12 palabras seed (Semilla)?



Bitcoin core no tiene lo del seed.

---------- Post added 15-ago-2017 at 16:40 ----------




Edu.R dijo:


> Corrección sana.
> 
> Y si se va incluso a 3500$, no pasa absolutamente nada.



OjaLÁ baje...estamos impacientes poder entrar mas barato...


----------



## remonster (15 Ago 2017)

remonster dijo:


> A partir de 4000-4500 se va a poner la cosa interesante. Id preparando cash de lo ganado para recomprar barato.



Ya tenéis cash en los exchanges para comprar el dip?


----------



## zyro (15 Ago 2017)

@clapham2, no te repitas tanto con Pivx y te pueden caer más thanks.

Sigo tus últimos comentarios por tu defensa de Bitcoin Cash, la verdad es que no tengo nada claro cómo estarán las gráficas de los dos BTC de aquí a un año.



clapham2 dijo:


> Sobretodo si compro a 4400 $ ...
> 
> El clapham entiende que esteis nerviosos , aturdidos , malhumorados , a lagresca , descompuestos , irascibles , susceptibles , de la ostia , de la malo onda , bravos , colericos , incredulos ( se llama DENIAL )
> El clapham os entiende , pero en estos momentos hay que conservar
> ...


----------



## Registrador (15 Ago 2017)

Alguna alma caritativa nos explica por favor que es el *Lightning Network?* Cuándo se va a implementar? que impacto va a tener en el tiempo en que tardan en confirmarse las transacciones y si estáis a favor o en contra? Gracias.


----------



## Kuesko (15 Ago 2017)

*¿Pero algún panoli se cree que un objeto va a aumentar de valor 300 veces por arte de birlibirloque?
No es más que otra estafa piramidal de las muchas que hemos visto estos años. 
Después vendrán los llantos y vuelta a empezar.
¡No tenemos remedio!*


----------



## Edu.R (15 Ago 2017)

Spoiler






Kuesko dijo:


> *¿Pero algún panoli se cree que un objeto va a aumentar de valor 300 veces por arte de birlibirloque?
> No es más que otra estafa piramidal de las muchas que hemos visto estos años.
> Después vendrán los llantos y vuelta a empezar.
> ¡No tenemos remedio!*







Lo pongo en spoiler por si alguno no quiere leerle (Kuesko).

Realmente ha aumentado su valor más de *1 millón* de veces.

Y si, ha pasado. Quiero decir, no es un tema de ser limitado mentalmente o no, es una realidad que está ahi para el que la quiera.


----------



## Kuesko (15 Ago 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Corrección sana.
> 
> Y si se va incluso a 3500$, no pasa absolutamente nada.



*Para nada es seguro. El Bitcoin es únicamente un excelente medio para crear burbujas especulativas. Algo evidente ya que tiene liquidez... pero sólo la tiene para comprar, nunca para vender. Euro que entra, no vuelve a salir. Los euros transformados en mierdacoins se esfuman, cual humo digital.

Pero como moneda es una birria, puesto que la principal condición para una divisa es que pueda mantener su valor estable. A ver quién podría comerciar con un metro cada día más grande o un kilo que aumentase de peso a diario.*


----------



## Ojodelince (15 Ago 2017)

Quedo sorprendido.

Un día que el bitcoin no ha pulverizado sus anteriores récords y ya algunos se están rasgando las vestiduras con el fin del mundo cripotcoin. El btc nos tiene muy mal acostumbrados. Si hace una semana nos dicen que la cotización iba a estar por encima de 3500 euracos (entonces estaba en 2700 y poco) habríamos dicho, "anda tranquilo chaval, y mira bien lo que fumas, eh?" ...

Particularmente agradezco el sentido de humor de el clapham, me parto... aunque obviamente no puedo considerar muy en serio sus líneas infranqueables, sin él el hilo sería demasiado serio. (saludos al susodicho)

Los que se pasan de la raya insultando a los que venimos aquí a hablar de lo que va el hilo, deberían reconsiderar no ya que hacen aquí, sino el sentido de la vida en general.


----------



## species8472 (15 Ago 2017)

Con la expansión mediática que está teniendo estos días el BTC queda BTC para una temporada.


----------



## mamendurrio (16 Ago 2017)

Crash bestial de BTC !!!:

16 Ago 2016: $ 574
16 Ago 2017: $4084
*Revalorización en 1 año: + 711 %* (multiplicado valor por 7,11 veces)
Por mi que siga el crash bestial.

A las cifras, si se le añade la propina de BCRash: *Valor actual total $ 4084 + $ 287=
$ 4371* (que seria un + 761 % de "crash").


----------



## The High Dark Templar (16 Ago 2017)

Una preguntilla a los más entendidos

He decidido tener los bitcoins en mi propio wallet y me di de alta en Blockchain Wallet.

Despues del registro utilizé la pasarela por defecto Coinify para añadir más bitcoins. Como era la primera vez, usé método de tarjeta VISA con mi tarjeta normal pero por más que lo intenté me decía:

*"El tipo de tarjeta que ha utilizado no está permitido por este establecimiento. Por favor, seleccione una tarjeta distinta".*

Luego usamos la de mi pareja, otra VISA de otra entidad y sin ningún problema.

1ª pregunta *por qué con la mía no me dejaba *???

La 2ª Ahora ya no me deja cargar fondos de ningún modo y me sale este mensaje:

"Verification Needed. Please bear with us as our exchange partner verifies your payment information. This will only happen once, and you may resume buying or selling bitcoin in 7 day(s)."

Significa eso que hasta dentro de una semana no puedo operar con este wallet ?
Habrá vinculado la tarjeta de ella y no me dejará operar con la mía?
Al no ser el mismo nombre que el de mi cuenta de bitcoins habrá algún problema?

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## workforfood (16 Ago 2017)

He escrito esto en otro post y solo quiero que alguien que esté a favor del bitcoin responda a estas conclusiones que en resumidas cuentas son porque se diseñó tan mal una moneda electrónica que tiene todos los males de las monedas fiduciarias multiplicadas por mil y con su propio mercado especulativo a lo FOREX.

El bitcoin es bueno para los que tienen bitcoin y el bticoin es neutro para los que no los tenemos, es así de sencillo que una moneda pasa de 1000 a 4000 $ en unos meses la hace IMPOSIBLE usarla como moneda, el que la vende perdería un montón de dinero y el que la adquiere gana un montón de pasta por ejemplo los de viajes destinia.
No puede usarse una moneda que a la vez es reserva de valor y moneda de intercambio de bienes. Si yo compro una casa uso € su rentabilidad es a día de hoy 0, si tengo que comprar una casa en bitcoins lo que hago es aumentar de precio el propio bitcoin con mercancia al demandar moneda aumento su precio por lo tanto he comprado una casa a mayor precio de lo que vale en el mismo momento de la compra.
Son un par de objeciones de sentido común que los que tienen BITCOIN les da absolutamente igual porque no entienden NADA., lo único que te dirán es lo de siempre que tienen un tulipán que no para de subir y que destinia se está forrando con sus bitcoins.

La tecnología blockchain si le veo futuro, pero con monedas que no sean reserva de valory su uso precio sea neutro respecto a las mercancias a comprar. Por eso el bitcoin no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.

---------- Post added 16-ago-2017 at 12:37 ----------

Todo el mundo ha usado programas P2P, torrents, era natural que se creara una moneda P2P con un libro contrable descentralizado, pero el que creo bitcoin lo hizo pensando en la especulación sobre todo. El que hizo el emule u otros programas P2P o los torrents no ganó nada imaginaros que el que lo creo pidiera un dinero por cada descarga de tantos megabytes.
El que hizo bitcoin no solo quería crear un programa P2P de dinero neutro sino que creo una programa meramente especulativo emulando no el dinero sino el oro o la plata.

---------- Post added 16-ago-2017 at 12:49 ----------

La única manera que tiene el bitcoin de bajar de precio es que no se demande como moneda ¿? Coño pero no se creó como alternativa al dinero fiduciario, si intercambio bienes y servicios por bitcoins el propio bitcoin aumenta de valor, teniendo que a su vez constantemente que modificar los rpecios de las cosas si una cosa vale 1000 bitcoins, al poco valdrá 100 luego 10, luego 0.1 luego 00.1 y así sin parar.

Que te dirá el que tiene bitcoins que eres un envidioso y que no entiendes las ventajas de usar bitcoin... la única manera de que se pueda usar bitcoins como moneda sería que se estabilizara en un precio 1000 € y se mantenga durante años con un valor fijo e inmutable respecto a las monedadas fiduciarias o sea que tenga menos déficit que un dólar el € y el interés sea 0. Ahora es que no tiene ningún sentido.

---------- Post added 16-ago-2017 at 13:09 ----------

Lo lógico es que con las nuevas tecnologías con la blockchain se hubiera hecho una alternativa REAL al dinero fiduciario que evitara los males de usarlas como son la especulación, déficit, el control del estado, fuera fronteras, no cambio de divisas etc...

Y lo que se ha hecho es emular totalmente los metales con el dinero fiduciario. Se tenía que haber algo totalmente neutro como el emule los torrents etc.. Por eso hoy en día se crea una criptomoneda diariamente, algo sin pies ni cabeza.
El primer algoritmo que se debería haber creado es 0 especulación a la nueva moneda electrónica.... ¿Donde está ese algoritmo?


----------



## asilei (16 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> He escrito esto en otro post y solo quiero que alguien que esté a favor del bitcoin responda a estas conclusiones que en resumidas cuentas son porque se diseñó tan mal una moneda electrónica que tiene todos los males de las monedas fiduciarias multiplicadas por mil y con su propio mercado especulativo a lo FOREX.
> 
> El bitcoin es bueno para los que tienen bitcoin y el bticoin es neutro para los que no los tenemos, es así de sencillo que una moneda pasa de 1000 a 4000 $ en unos meses la hace IMPOSIBLE usarla como moneda, el que la vende perdería un montón de dinero y el que la adquiere gana un montón de pasta por ejemplo los de viajes destinia.
> No puede usarse una moneda que a la vez es reserva de valor y moneda de intercambio de bienes. Si yo compro una casa uso € su rentabilidad es a día de hoy 0, si tengo que comprar una casa en bitcoins lo que hago es aumentar de precio el propio bitcoin con mercancia al demandar moneda aumento su precio por lo tanto he comprado una casa a mayor precio de lo que vale en el mismo momento de la compra.
> ...



Tu y yo debemos ser de planetas diferentes, a cada inconveniente que le encuentras a BTC yo lo veo como una ventaja enorme. Sin muchas esperanzas voy a intentar exponer mi punto de vista.

Por ejemplo, en anteriores posts hablabas de ilegalizar BTC puesto que es fiscalmente opaco, ¿No se te ocurre que tenemos la oportunidad de repensar el sistema fiscal actual socialmente injusto basado en cargas al trabajo, comercio y energía mientras liberaliza los movimientos globales de capital? ¿has oido hablar de la Tasa Tobin? Pues con BTC hay la oportunidad de aplicarla a nivel global. Tasa Tobin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

En este post me parece entender que cuestionas la politica de incentivos de BTC, defiendes que la tecnología es muy buena siempre que sea gratis, que tu llamas "neutro" y pones ejemplos como Bittorrent o el emule. Finalmente exiges que el valor de BTC en FIAT debería ser fijo y no fluctuando según un mercado abierto como el actual.

Te voy contar un secreto de la forma mas esquemática pos¡ible:

1) Blockchain YA ES GRATUITO además de codigo abierto. Aquí tienes mas de 6.000 componentes y variantes que puedes descargarte e instalar en tus equipos Search · blockchain · GitHub

2) Nadie te impide modificar ligeramente el código y lanzar una moneda WTF a tasa de cambio fija 1 WTF = 1.000 USD, con 0 comisiones ni incentivos. Pero vas a triunfar porque tu lo vales.

3) Todos los exchanges perderán el culo para intermediar tu WTF, que además contará con la máxima capitalización de todo el ecosistema cripto puesto que estará respaldado por la 1a economía del mundo y los portaaviones USA que obligarán a todo el mundo a minar sus WTF en plan plata o plomo.

4) En el remoto e hipotético caso que consideres que el WTF quizá no sea tan buena idea, te digo el último secreto: BTC ahora actúa principalnente como reserva de valor con solidez y confianza demostrada sobretodo gracias a la política de incentivos y sistema de gobernanza basada en consenso, por supuesto sometido a la especulación de hasta donde puede llegar, por lo tanto la tasa de cambio respecto a FIAT va a fluctuar hasta que las principales potencialidades se conviertan en utilidades y la demanda de esas utiidades determinará su precio.


----------



## Kuesko (16 Ago 2017)

*Pues muy bien eso de que el bitcoin es perfectamente rastreable, debe ser por eso que lo utilizan para cobrar todos los delincuentes internacionales: piratas, hackers, secuestradores, etc.

Yo personalmente sigo pensando que es un medio opaco de cobro cuyo problema principal hoy día es precisamente que no sirve para nada, ni para pagar con él gastos corrientes o inversiones a la luz del día, no delictivas (p. e. inmuebles, terrenos, barcos, aviones, coches, etc.)

Y que nadie me venga con cuentos chinos, de las 500 principales páginas de internet sólo 3 aceptan mierdacoins:*

Bitcoin Acceptance Among Retailers Is Low and Getting Lower - Bloomberg


----------



## asilei (16 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham , consciente de su importancia , pondra este post por dublicado ( le llaman " Fork Post " . Porque luego el clapham no quiere que le
> vengan reclamando qu no lo advirtio ...
> El clapham se lava las manos .
> El clapham no sabe mucho de sombreros de bruja , pero el clapham
> ...



No le des tantas vueltas clapham, BTC está a punto de sacar un nuevo producto al mercado se llama Segwit con su variante Lightning Network. Ofrecen aumento de transacciones por bloque y medios de pago distribuido con escalabilidad fuera de la cadena principal. Aquí tienes algunas de las implementaciones LN Search · lightning network · GitHub

A partir de la próxima semana ya se debería poder generar y minar transacciones Segwit. Aquí tienes la lista de empresas que apoyan segwit Bitcoin Core :: Segregated Witness Adoption

La aceptación de estos productos afectarán más al precio que cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## comparto-piso (16 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham , consciente de su importancia , pondra este post por dublicado ( le llaman " Fork Post " . Porque luego el clapham no quiere que le
> vengan reclamando qu no lo advirtio ...
> El clapham se lava las manos .
> El clapham no sabe mucho de sombreros de bruja , pero el clapham
> ...



Vaya, se le ha salido el hombro. Eso duele mucho :XX:


----------



## melchor rodriguez (16 Ago 2017)

asilei dijo:


> No le des tantas vueltas clapham, BTC está a punto de sacar un nuevo producto al mercado se llama Segwit con su variante Lightning Network. Ofrecen aumento de transacciones por bloque y medios de pago distribuido con escalabilidad fuera de la cadena principal. Aquí tienes algunas de las implementaciones LN Search · lightning network · GitHub
> 
> A partir de la próxima semana ya se debería poder generar y minar transacciones Segwit. Aquí tienes la lista de empresas que apoyan segwit Bitcoin Core :: Segregated Witness Adoption
> 
> La aceptación de estos productos afectarán más al precio que cualquier otra cosa.



@asilei:

¿Puedes explicar con más detalle lo que significa el Lightning Network?. ¿También las sidechains y su calendario previsto?.

Muchas gracias. 

Enviado desde mi ZTE BLADE V7 LITE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## asilei (16 Ago 2017)

melchor rodriguez dijo:


> @asilei:
> 
> ¿Puedes explicar con más detalle lo que significa el Lightning Network?. ¿También las sidechains y su calendario previsto?.
> 
> ...



En ese post expliqué los fundamentos de Lightning Network

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - *Tema mítico* : Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XII

Sobre las sidechains y su calendario, dependen primero de la activación del Segwit, quedan ahora mismo 1.027 bloques (aprox 7 dias) Coin Dance | Bitcoin Block Details. Este es el único punto determinado en el calendario.

En estos 7 dias los tres actores principales de BTC, clientes, nodos y mineros deben adaptarse para soportar las nuevas transacciones Segwit, pero la responsabilidad de definir la 1a transición Segwit será de un cliente (wallet, exchange o proveedor de servicio sobre blockchain). 

La puesta en marcha de servicios de LN o de sidechains depende en exclusiva de estas empresas no hay un calendario predeterminado. 

Aqui está la lista de empresas que están adoptando Segwit, hay 80 ya listos para desplegarlos desde el dia D (aprox 24 Agosto) Bitcoin Core :: Segregated Witness Adoption Como puedes ver hay wallets, exchanges y mineros Ready.


----------



## asilei (17 Ago 2017)

Para tener una referencia de calendario, cuando se activó Segwit en Litecoin el pasado marzo, en apenas unas horas ya estaban disponibles transacciones Lightning Network.

Los servicios que estan listos son:



> Moonbeam: A single-channel version of a lightning network, Moonbeam, was recently finished and released. “Moonbeam and Lightning both use payment channels to process Bitcoin payments off-chain but they have different design goals,” states the project’s Github page.
> 
> Yours: Ryan Charles has implemented a simple lightning network for user*-to-*user micropayments on his upcoming social content platform Yours. While the main part of the site is not yet launched, users can now test its micropayment system using testnet coins. “Our technology is similar to the lightning network, but does not depend on Segwit and can be used on Bitcoin today,” he explained.
> 
> Lumino: RSK Chief Scientist Sergio Demain Lerner’s upcoming Lumino is also an advanced derivative of a lightning network, but it is far from completion at this time. “Lumino is a hub-and-spoke network that uses off-chain payments similar to the Lightning Network,” he told Bitcoin.com in an interview in March.



Segwit Status Report â€“ Here Are 10+ Lightning Network-Style Apps in Use Right Now - Bitcoin News

---------- Post added 17-ago-2017 at 06:58 ----------

Mas info sobre despliegue de LN en BTC 

lightning network Archives - Bitcoin News


----------



## melchor rodriguez (17 Ago 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Para tener una referencia de calendario, cuando se activó Segwit en Litecoin el pasado marzo, en apenas unas horas ya estaban disponibles transacciones Lightning Network.
> 
> Los servicios que estan listos son:
> 
> ...



El último subidón del BTC se explica por el fracaso del clon chino (supuestamente iba hacer un daño mortal al BTC) pero sobre todo por el potencial que supone la activación del Segwit. Si funciona con éxito (en poco tiempo se comprobaría) las nuevas implementaciones como el LN no me extrañaría que la cotización del BTC llegaría antes de finalizar el año alcanzar los 10.000 dólares por cada unidad.

Gracias a la libre competencia (copias del código madre) el Segwit se activó con éxito en Litecoin hace pocos meses. Los desarrolladores del Core tenían un campo de experimentación real en la copia china del BTC. No me extrañaría que cuando se active el LN en el BTC nos encontraríamos con sorpresas muy agradables. Es decir, aplicaciones avanzadas del LN ya probadas y reprobadas. Con lo que, el medio de pago en el Bitcoin se consolidaría como segunda función. Se solucionaría uno de los puntos débiles. Es decir, se conseguiría convertir el BTC en una moneda de micropagos inmediatos con comisiones irrisorias. 

Como dijo un forero la fecha clave es el 1 de noviembre de este año. Si se activa otra bifurcación. Nuevos clones. Cómo afectaría a la cotización del BTC esta situación dolorosa. 

Enviado desde mi ZTE BLADE V7 LITE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## melchor rodriguez (17 Ago 2017)

Según lo que tengo entendido, las sidechains o cadenas laterales consiste en utilizar la fuerza de respaldo del bitcoin mientras puedes experimentar utilizando otras criptos (copias del código madre, el BTC). ¿Es así?. ¿Qué implicaciones prácticas significa las sidechains?. ¿Pueden transformar el mismo BTC ya que el mercado decide usar como pasarela al Bitcoin pero se usa otra cripto como sidechain por qué tiene una función especial eficaz (ejemplo, el freicoin donde penaliza la acumulación con una estadía anual y favorece la circulación de la moneda)?. No controlo las sidechains y lo que supone. Quizás me estoy equivocando. Alguna alma caritativa, por favor, ¿qué explique las implicaciones futuras que suponen las sidechains?. 

Enviado desde mi ZTE BLADE V7 LITE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Registrador (17 Ago 2017)

melchor rodriguez dijo:


> Como dijo un forero la fecha clave es el 1 de noviembre de este año. Si se activa otra bifurcación. Nuevos clones.



Dios te oiga! Que bien nos ha sentado este 10% de regalo que nos dio el chino por la patilla. :XX:


----------



## Yari (17 Ago 2017)

SeÑores, nos vamos a los 5000$


----------



## Antonius Block (17 Ago 2017)

melchor rodriguez dijo:


> Según lo que tengo entendido, las sidechains o cadenas laterales consiste en utilizar la fuerza de respaldo del bitcoin mientras puedes experimentar utilizando otras criptos (copias del código madre, el BTC). ¿Es así?. ¿Qué implicaciones prácticas significa las sidechains?. ¿Pueden transformar el mismo BTC ya que el mercado decide usar como pasarela al Bitcoin pero se usa otra cripto como sidechain por qué tiene una función especial eficaz (ejemplo, el freicoin donde penaliza la acumulación con una estadía anual y favorece la circulación de la moneda)?. No controlo las sidechains y lo que supone. Quizás me estoy equivocando. Alguna alma caritativa, por favor, ¿qué explique las implicaciones futuras que suponen las sidechains?.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ZTE BLADE V7 LITE mediante Tapatalk



No, no es como las veinticatorce mil tokens que usan la red Ethereum. 

No se crearán nuevas cryptos ni mucho menos, todo queda en Bitcoin. Lo que pueden posibilitar esas capas, por ejemplo, es una contabilidad "paralela" o condicionar o programar las transacciones según los diferentes usos que se le quieran dar.

Por ejemplo, se puede crear una capa para pagar el archireferido café en el bar con bajísimas comisiones. Ello se lograría ahorrándonos recursos y no introduciendo tales transacciones en el registro de cada nodo bitcoin, sino únicamente en la side-chain creada a tal efecto, cuyos registros se pueden destruir cada seis meses, por decir algo.

Otro ejemplo puede ser una funcionalidad que lo que haga es que automáticamente le transfiera al casero el precio del alquiler quivalente en euros a las 09:00 horas del día 1 de cada mes.

Casi cualquier cosa que hace cualquier token puesta en circulación en criptolandia podría ser replicada por la capa adecuada en bitcoin una vez se active el SegWit (queda una semaneja).


----------



## remonster (17 Ago 2017)

Una nota importante para los que estén haciendo caja con los bitcoin cash: Cuidado con desanonimizar los bitcoins indirectamente.

Antes de mover los bch hay que mover los btc fuera de las direcciones. Pero luego si enviaís directamente los bch a un exchange con KYC dejáis expuestos vuestros btc.


----------



## comparto-piso (17 Ago 2017)

Hay algún tiempo límite para hacer los pasos para conseguir los BCH de los Bitcoin que tenemos en Bitcoin Core?


----------



## Antonius Block (17 Ago 2017)

No lo hay. Mientras tenga en su poder la clave privada de la cartera en cuestión tendrá acceso a los BCH.


----------



## comparto-piso (17 Ago 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> No lo hay. Mientras tenga en su poder la clave privada de la cartera en cuestión tendrá acceso a los BCH.



Muchas gracias


----------



## asilei (17 Ago 2017)

melchor rodriguez dijo:


> Según lo que tengo entendido, las sidechains o cadenas laterales consiste en utilizar la fuerza de respaldo del bitcoin mientras puedes experimentar utilizando otras criptos (copias del código madre, el BTC). ¿Es así?. ¿Qué implicaciones prácticas significa las sidechains?. ¿Pueden transformar el mismo BTC ya que el mercado decide usar como pasarela al Bitcoin pero se usa otra cripto como sidechain por qué tiene una función especial eficaz (ejemplo, el freicoin donde penaliza la acumulación con una estadía anual y favorece la circulación de la moneda)?. No controlo las sidechains y lo que supone. Quizás me estoy equivocando. Alguna alma caritativa, por favor, ¿qué explique las implicaciones futuras que suponen las sidechains?.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ZTE BLADE V7 LITE mediante Tapatalk



Si me permites, intentaré aclarar conceptos y diferencias entre cripto, sidechain y lighthing network. Todo son fruto de la naturaleza evolutiva abierta del ecosistema cripto.

Cuando empezó Blockchain y BTC a operar, enseguida aparecían innovaciones y propuestas que se han gestionado de diferentes maneras:

A) Se incorporan en la Blockchain mediante forks (si es soft mantiene moneda, si es hard genera una moneda nueva)
B) Se duplica la blockchain con estas características y se crea una nueva moneda (Por ejemplo Litecoin)
C) Se crea una blockchain completamente nueva con una nueva moneda también (Por ejemplo Etherum, IOTA, etc...)

Así han ido apareciendo las diferentes criptos que existen hoy en día.

Enseguida se intuye que este sistema puede fragmenarse en exceso y desde hace tiempo se planteó la necesidad de definir mecanismos para poder generar nuevas blockchains con diferentes utilidades pero que no necesitaran crear una nueva moneda cada vez. Una de las ideas que apareció es el concepto "sidechain" https://www.blockstream.com/sidechains.pdf

_En resumen, Sidechain es una tecnología que permite hacer trensacciones de ida y vuelta entre diferentes blockchains *pero con la misma moneda*. Así se pueden desarrollar nuevas utiidades en cadenas independientes sin poner en riesgo la cadena principal y además no necesitas introducir una nueva moneda en el ecosistema.
_

Ejemplo de operativa de sidechain






Una de las primeras implicaciones que creo va a tener las sidechains son en la operativa de los exhcanges. Hoy en dia todo el mundo sabe que cuando transfieres tu wallet a un exchange para cambiar pierdes su control y delegas la custodia al exchange. Mediante sidechain, el exchange puede utilizar un blockchain para almacenar todos sus wallets dando control al usuario.

Ahora bien, en cuanto a proyectos son incontables.

Sobre Lightning Network, destacar que aunque puede ofrecer operativas similares a sidechains (velocidad) la gran diferencia con las sidechains es que *no tiene blockchain propia*, LN es una capa adicional que trabaja directamente con la blockchain principal. Para mas info ver Sidechains and Lightning Networks with Rusty Russell | Software Engineering Daily

Por ultimo, todas estas técnicas "relativamente" antiguas (algunas de hace mas de 5 años) están ahora encima de la mesa porque gracias al Segwit (que resuelve un problema llamado "de maleabilidad" que impedia estas nuevas transacciones) se podrán activar en el BTC en poco menos de una semana.


----------



## mamendurrio (17 Ago 2017)

The High Dark Templar dijo:


> Una preguntilla a los más entendidos
> 
> He decidido tener los bitcoins en mi propio wallet y me di de alta en Blockchain Wallet.
> 
> ...



Algunos exchanges y demás formas de guardar btc no aceptan tarjetas de "débito" , sólo de "crédito". ¿Quizás esa es la causa ?

---------- Post added 17-ago-2017 at 12:47 ----------

$ 4446 BTC + $ 291 BCC = $ 4737

Veremos los 5k en BTC seguro y pronto

Benditos seaís los que comprasteís el 16 Julio 2017 (cierre a $ 1917)
pues hoy habeís obtenido un *+ 231 % de revalorización en sólo 32 días*


----------



## asilei (17 Ago 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> No, no es como las veinticatorce mil tokens que usan la red Ethereum.
> 
> No se crearán nuevas cryptos ni mucho menos, todo queda en Bitcoin. Lo que pueden posibilitar esas capas, por ejemplo, es una contabilidad "paralela" o condicionar o programar las transacciones según los diferentes usos que se le quieran dar.
> 
> ...



Coincido con tu aportación pero me gustaria hacer una aclaración sobre la diversidad de criptos. Generar una cripto dedicada seguirá siendo una fórmula muy válida para financiar servicios innovadores, para contabilizar su valor y redistribbuirlo entre la cadena. Por ejemplo presearch, un buscador distribuido que recompensa a la comunidad que participa Presearch

O sea que en mi opinión, las sidechains no eliminarán completamente la diversidad de criptos, pero si harán como un filtrado previo.


----------



## gurrumino (17 Ago 2017)

Tu da órbita of plutonio .


----------



## BlueArrow (17 Ago 2017)

Cuidado con los Trezor:

*Trezor — security glitches reveal your private keys!*


----------



## The High Dark Templar (17 Ago 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Cuidado con los Trezor:
> 
> *Trezor — security glitches reveal your private keys!*



Yo que estaba mirando un wallet de hardware... Viendo que el nano tarda un mes mínimo.. Ya no sé qué hacer

Enviado desde mi MHA-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BlueArrow (17 Ago 2017)

The High Dark Templar dijo:


> Yo que estaba mirando un wallet de hardware... Viendo que el nano tarda un mes mínimo.. Ya no sé qué hacer
> 
> Enviado desde mi MHA-L29 mediante Tapatalk



Yo no me fío de los hardware wallets.


----------



## Geldschrank (17 Ago 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Cuidado con los Trezor:
> 
> *Trezor — security glitches reveal your private keys!*



A mi me dan mal rollo, al final es depositar la confianza en un tercer. Hazte copias de seguridad, paper wallets, lo que sea, pero no confíes en la electrónica de un desconocido.

---------- Post added 17-ago-2017 at 14:05 ----------

Con componentes de otro que puede que ni conozca ese tercero, añado.


----------



## mamendurrio (17 Ago 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Cuidado con los Trezor:
> 
> *Trezor — security glitches reveal your private keys!*



Los hardware wallets, en mi opinión, están sobrevendidos y sobrevalorados.
¿Qué seguridad tiene un aparato comparado con una hoja de papel donde has escrito tu seed, passwords y/ o claves? Ambas cosas son lo mismo de destruibles, por agua, fuego, etc. El aparato también puede fallar tarde o temprano como lo hacen los discos duros y demás. Me parece una pérdida de dinero....y encima esta noticia.

El papel tiene la ventaja de que puedes hacer tantas copias como quieras para almacenarlas en diversos lugares geográficos o con personas distintas. Necesitarías vrios aparatos de esos para hacer copias.


----------



## Emeregildo (17 Ago 2017)

Pero ha habido una actualización del firmware que en corrige estos fallos. Trezor ya lo ha publicado en su blog y hay un nuevo firmware disponible


----------



## Xpiro (17 Ago 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Coincido con tu aportación pero me gustaria hacer una aclaración sobre la diversidad de criptos. Generar una cripto dedicada seguirá siendo una fórmula muy válida para financiar servicios innovadores, para contabilizar su valor y redistribbuirlo entre la cadena. Por ejemplo presearch, un buscador distribuido que recompensa a la comunidad que participa Presearch
> 
> O sea que en mi opinión, las sidechains no eliminarán completamente la diversidad de criptos, pero si harán como un filtrado previo.







gurrumino dijo:


> Tu da órbita of plutonio .





Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Ago 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Acabo de meter un buen puñado de satoshis a la ICO de SALT. No me hacen mucha gracia las ICO en general,  pero esta tiene un concepto más que interesante.
> 
> *SALT Membership
> *
> ...



Veo que no te cansas de emplear este hilo en promocionar tus putas mierdas de shitcoins y de intentar engañar a los novatos. Sigues hecho todo un miserable.


----------



## Ojodelince (17 Ago 2017)

Bueno bueno bueno

Espectacular remontada del BCC (tercera moneda en el ranking ahora mismo) a la vez que el BTC sufre espectaculares vaivenes...

¿alguien ve la alargada mano de un gobierno-institución intentando manipular el mercado?


----------



## Digamelon (17 Ago 2017)

Ojodelince dijo:


> Bueno bueno bueno
> 
> Espectacular remontada del BCC (tercera moneda en el ranking ahora mismo) a la vez que el BTC sufre espectaculares vaivenes...
> 
> ¿alguien ve la alargada mano de un gobierno-institución intentando manipular el mercado?



Creo que la alargada mano de un gobierno-institución intentando manipular el mercado debe ser tomada siempre en consideración.

¿Por qué?

Porqué de eso viven los gobiernos-instituciones, de manipular los mercados.


----------



## Ojodelince (17 Ago 2017)

Una buena expectativa para los bitconianos (entre los que me incluyo)

Australia podría adoptar bitcoin como moneda oficial | Diario TI


----------



## tixel (17 Ago 2017)

Ojodelince dijo:


> Una buena expectativa para los bitconianos (entre los que me incluyo)
> 
> Australia podría adoptar bitcoin como moneda oficial | Diario TI



Tremenda noticia. Esto es un todamoon de libro. Y a ver cuantos mas se apuntan. La capitalizacion va a ir a marte. Pero q bitcoin? M imagino q antes de q la adopten ya estara la cosa clara y btc cash siendo la estrella


----------



## VictorW (18 Ago 2017)

Buenos días, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
Antes del Fork tenía 1 BTC en la wallet de Blockchain.info, envié esos BTC´s a Coinbase y estoy intentando importar la clave privada a un cliente/wallet de Bitcoincash, Omnisego.
El problema que tengo es que Omnisego no reconoce las 12 palabras de mi clave privada.
¿A alguien le ha sucedido lo mismo? ¿Me recomendais otra wallet de BCC?
Gracias¡


----------



## Registrador (18 Ago 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Buenos días, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
> Antes del Fork tenía 1 BTC en la wallet de Blockchain.info, envié esos BTC´s a Coinbase y estoy intentando importar la clave privada a un cliente/wallet de Bitcoincash, Omnisego.
> El problema que tengo es que Omnisego no reconoce las 12 palabras de mi clave privada.
> ¿A alguien le ha sucedido lo mismo? ¿Me recomendais otra wallet de BCC?
> Gracias¡



"Electron Cash" wallet.

Aquí tienes las instruciones:

https://electrum.org/bcc2.txt

---------- Post added 18-ago-2017 at 08:53 ----------




tixel dijo:


> Tremenda noticia. Esto es un todamoon de libro. Y a ver cuantos mas se apuntan. La capitalizacion va a ir a marte. Pero q bitcoin?



Solo hay un Bitcoin.


----------



## VictorW (18 Ago 2017)

Muchas gracias Registrador,
Siguiendo sus instrucciones, ya he activado la wallet de electrum con las claves privadas de electrum. Ahora bien, como importo mis claves privadas de Blockchain.info a Electrum??
Mil gracias de nuevo¡¡


----------



## Arctic (18 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Tremenda noticia. Esto es un todamoon de libro. Y a ver cuantos mas se apuntan. La capitalizacion va a ir a marte. Pero q bitcoin? M imagino q antes de q la adopten ya estara la cosa clara y btc cash siendo la estrella



La estrella? Ya me extrañaría. Una de las ventajas de Bitcoin es la descentralización, cosa que en Bitcoin Cash brilla por su ausencia. Huir de los bancos centrales para refugiarse en los brazos de un chino sería un disparate. Es como si después de una noche de juerga subes al coche y al notarte borracho le pasas el volante a Massiel.


----------



## tixel (18 Ago 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> La estrella? Ya me extrañaría. Una de las ventajas de Bitcoin es la descentralización, cosa que en Bitcoin Cash brilla por su ausencia. Huir de los bancos centrales para refugiarse en los brazos de un chino sería un disparate. Es como si después de una noche de juerga subes al coche y al notarte borracho le pasas el volante a Massiel.



Se te nota enterado.:ouch:


----------



## asilei (18 Ago 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Muchas gracias Registrador,
> Siguiendo sus instrucciones, ya he activado la wallet de electrum con las claves privadas de electrum. Ahora bien, como importo mis claves privadas de Blockchain.info a Electrum??
> Mil gracias de nuevo¡¡



Para recuperar tu cuenta a partir de las seeds de blockchain.info el wallet debe ser de compatible HD (hierarchical deterministic) también llamado BIP32. Mas info en HD Protocol, HD Wallet, BIP32 - Bitcoin Glossary.

Asegurate que al crear tu electrum wallet a partir de la seed tenga activada la compatibilidad HD (BIP32 o BIP39). Si no lo consigues te aconsejo pongas un post en soporte de blockchain.info. Mantennos informados.


----------



## VictorW (18 Ago 2017)

Muchas gracias Asiley,
desde la aplicación móvil de la wallet de electrum, no se permite modificar la compatibilidad, es decir, ni veo la actual ni futuras modificaciones. Salvo torpeza extrema mia.

¿No sería mejor que contactara con Electrum?
¿Qué otro wallet podría utilizar para conseguir mis BCC?

Muchas gracias de nuevo por tu tiempo.


----------



## catoshi (18 Ago 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Una nota importante para los que estén haciendo caja con los bitcoin cash: Cuidado con desanonimizar los bitcoins indirectamente.
> 
> Antes de mover los bch hay que mover los btc fuera de las direcciones. Pero luego si enviaís directamente los bch a un exchange con KYC dejáis expuestos vuestros btc.



Entones como hacemos?

Yo aun no los he vendido por que la verdad, me da pereza hacer el proceso, pero ahora que esta pumpeando seria buena oportunidad para descargar.

Tengo un nodo Bitcoin Core, lo que habia pensado es:

1) Bajarme el client Bitcoin Cash en el portatil (por que no me fio de instalarlo en el PC)

2) Copiar los archivos de la blockchain en la carpeta de Bitcoin Cash para no tener que bajarlo todo de 0

3) Mover los BTC a otras direcciones (esto es un coñazo por que tendria que mover direccion por direccion para no meter todos mis BTC en la misma direccion, asi que a parte de tiempo gastare bastantes fees... otra razon por que me daba pereza hacerlo)

4) Una vez tenga los BTC en otra direccion que no coincida con la direccion de los BCH, copiar el wallet.dat del directorio de Bitcoin Core y pegarlo en el directorio de Bitcoin Cash

5) Al abrir el Bitcoin Cash, en teoria me deberia salir la cantidad de BTC que tenia en el momento del split pero en BCH

6) Volver a mover todas las direcciones a otras direcciones diferentes.. (y con lo lenta que va la blockchain de BCH, me llevara bastante tiempo)

7) Ahora si, enviar los BCH al exchange, pero tendria que ser un exchange que genere una deposit address diferente por transaccion, y enviar por separado cada addres para no enviar todo en la misma address (todo esto usando el Coin Control)
Conoceis algun exchange que genere nuevas deposit address por transaccion? por que a mi Poloniex me dio una fija y nunca se cambia...

En fin, un coñazo vender esto sin joder tu privacida por el camino.

Ojala inventaran algo a nivel de protocolo para el Bitcoin para no tener que estar controlando los inputs con el Coin Control por que es un coñazo.


----------



## p_pin (18 Ago 2017)

Varios foreros lo hicimos con electroncash, no hay que bajarse los bloques de btc cash

Copio el mensaje que puse en su día:

_
Yo lo hice con http://www.electroncash.org/

Los pasos que seguí:
1- Anotarme las claves privadas del wallet btc
2- Vacié el wallet de btc, enviando el saldo a otro wallet (y esperar las confirmaciones)
3- Instalé el wallet de bcc electrocash en otro pc (portatil), nada más abrirlo y configurarlo ofrece importar las claves privadas
4- Pasé las bcc a un exchange y las vendí_


----------



## mamendurrio (18 Ago 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Acabo de meter un buen puñado de satoshis a la ICO de SALT. No me hacen mucha gracia las ICO en general, pero esta tiene un concepto más que interesante.
> 
> *SALT Membership
> *
> ...



Sería de agradecer pusieraís un corto resumen de lo qué es esa movida de los ICOs y también de los TOKENS de lo que tantos se habla ultimamente en el mundillo y que yo he ignorado por mi férrea politica de evitar entrar en cuaqluier shitcoin o inversión caza pardillos, del cual está la web repleta aprovechando la juventud e inexperiencia de , seguramente, la mayoría de los btc Hodlers.


----------



## Kuesko (18 Ago 2017)

* En Bitcoin & ShitCoins, una vez estalle la burbuja no quedará nada. Al menos en la de los tulipanes quedaron las flores. 

El final de las criptomonedas es sólo el vacío del dígito reseteado a 0 (cero), el cual ni siquiera se puede disfrutar, aunque fuera perentorio, porque cero es la nada, luego no sé si el futuro será o no digital, lo que sé es que tengo que comer y beber y la nada x la nada no me va a producir comida ni bebida, necesitaré un mínimo.
Además ¿cual es el respaldo de estas Coins del Nakamoto?... ninguno, carecen de ese respaldo, como muchas divisas, cierto! pero con una notable diferencia: las estatales están soportadas por el sistema, los cryptomonedas por contra, no lo están, es más, pueden ser prohibidas o perseguidas por decreto.*


----------



## asilei (18 Ago 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Muchas gracias Asiley,
> desde la aplicación móvil de la wallet de electrum, no se permite modificar la compatibilidad, es decir, ni veo la actual ni futuras modificaciones. Salvo torpeza extrema mia.
> 
> ¿No sería mejor que contactara con Electrum?
> ...



Desde la aplicación de escritorio de Electrum si se puede. Al introducir el "seed" aparece un botón de options para activar BIP39. Si no te aparece en la app contacta con ellos.


----------



## silverdaemon (18 Ago 2017)

Buenas

Algunas preguntas. Sigo el fenómeno pero no soy experto

PRIMERA PREGUNTA
¿Que cantidad de BITCOINS se intercambian a diario en porcentaje respecto del total existente para poder considerar fidedigno el precio de cotización oficial?

Porque que haya un 99% parado y el volumen del mercado sea el 1% nos dice que ese precio pagado no es representativo del valor. Vendría a ser como si SAREB tiene congelada toda la promoción de paco el pocero sin sacarla a mercado y el propietario de una panaderia a 100 metros se compra allí un apartamento. Nada representativo.

SEGUNDA PREGUNTA
Si no recuerdo mal los gemelos Winklevoss tienen oficialmente el 1% de todos los bitcoins, vete a saber si mas. Tambien tengo entendido que hay muchos mineros chinos por lo que no seria raro que hubiera un chino o grupo de chinos con muchísimos Bitcoins. Porque lo que creo es que no hay una lista de propietarios de bitcoins. 
En el caso de que en efecto se mueva a diario una cantidad muy baja de bitcoins ¿que nos garantiza que no sean LAS MISMAS PERSONAS las que se venden a si mismas (o a su primo, mujer, ya me entendeis) los pocos bitcoins que circulan a diario hipertrofiando artificialmente la demanda ellos mismos y/o sus colaboradores para que los pardillos ávidos de beneficio-burbuja crean que en efecto hay una demanda brutal?

No se porque me ha venido a la cabeza el caso GOWEX, si en un pais "medio serio" como España ocurrió lo que ocurrió, que la propia empresa falseando prospectivas de negocio mandó la acción a la estratosfera, en un mercado regulado y vigilado por la CNMV ¿Que no puede pasar en el "Far-West" de Bitcoin

Ya me decis


----------



## p_pin (18 Ago 2017)

silverdaemon dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Algunas preguntas. Sigo el fenómeno pero no soy experto
> 
> ...



A mi que una mafia corrupta como la cnmv me da de todo menos seguridad, si no que se lo pregunten a los del popular :XX:

Y cotilleos de quien tiene más o menos me la suda bastante, si lo hicieron invirtiendo su dinero en los inicios, cuando más riesgo había ole sus huevos

Aquí hay una lista de rich list y alguna estadística, evidentemente no viene nombres y apellidos :XX:
Top 100 Richest Bitcoin Addresses and Bitcoin distribution

Respecto a la negociación diaria de bitcoin y su liquidez, es un tema recurrente, es uno de esos mantras que circulan, como que "no se puede salir (vender)"...

Bitcoin tiene más liquidez-volúmen de negociación que el ibex35 (comparación que se hizo hace alguna semana, hablando en proporción, ibex35 todavía es mayor que btc en capitalización)

Pongo datos recientes:

Volumen todo el ibex35 17/08 (ayer): *1.346 millones €* (el dato de hoy todavía no aparece)

Bitcoin últimas 24h: *2.490 millones dólares*

Fuente de los datos:
Resumen de la sesión | BME Bolsas y Mercados Españoles
Bitcoin (BTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

En realidad basta con hacer click en uno de los exchange y ver como se cambia el btc en dólares:
bitstamp:
https://www.bitstamp.net/market/tradeview/


----------



## Kuesko (18 Ago 2017)

*El bitcoin es una forma de ¿dinero? irredimible, que no tiene respaldo de nada ni de nadie, con creadores anónimos que aparecen y desaparecen para evadir sus responsabilidades y obligaciones.
Una mal llamada ''moneda'' donde se reemplaza a los banqueros por ''mineros digitales'', que puede crecer hasta el infinito por: bifurcación, fragmentación o creación de instrumentos con otro nombre y que tiende en el tiempo a ser centralizado en un monopolio manejado por quien posea la mayor capacidad computacional.

Todo lo citado constituye un gran riesgo, que hará perder la libertad y el patrimonio a los ciudadanos. *


----------



## zyro (18 Ago 2017)

Ya está? ese es todo tu apoyo a Bitcoin Cash? un trade de una semana?
ese es todo el potencial que le ves a BCH? 600$?



clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham acaba de postear en el hilo de las Alts .
> El clapham , que solo se separa del chart
> a ) Cuando reza a Elokim , el Altisimo ...
> b) Cuando se ducha
> ...





---------- Post added 18-ago-2017 at 21:04 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham te lo explica , porque el clapham es asi de chevere
> un poco cabron a veces , pero es buena persona ...
> 
> Aqui la grafica del volumen de trading a 2 anos ...
> ...


----------



## Kuesko (18 Ago 2017)

*Pese a su definición de “moneda” digital, el bitcoin no cumple con ninguno de los requisitos básicos del dinero tradicional. No es medida de valor, nadie sabe cuánto cuesta o costará, no es un medio para comprar cosas ni sirve para atesorar riqueza o como ahorro. 

Ahora su valor es pura especulación, pero no tiene futuro y el pinchazo de su burbuja llevará su valor a la nada.

En distintos momentos, tulipanes, sellos, rumasas, etc, provocaron furor, alzas de precios y euforia para concluir en colapsos de gran magnitud.

Esos comportamientos, tan similares, surgen de especulaciones sin fundamento. Parten de lógicas aparentes sobre un activo y de la ambición desmedida de hacer fortuna de la noche a la mañana. 

El bitcoin reúne esas condiciones, según la opinión de muchos expertos y economistas. Surgido como un medio de cambio virtual, al margen de las regulaciones estatales y sin respaldo legal, se postula como una falsa “moneda” de edición limitada a 21 millones de unidades. Sobre ese supuesto de “libre oferta y demanda”, la escasez frente a una demanda indefectiblemente creciente del mercado, impulsaría su precio siempre hacia arriba.

No hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver.

Mucho cuidado con lo que dicen, llenando su boca de mentiras, la panda de hijos de puta que se dedican a promocionar la compra de criptomonedas por foros y webs. Gentuza vomitiva de la peor calaña, con la misión de mover el mercado para que los exchanges llenen sus bolsillos a base de comisiones.*


----------



## Morfosintáctico (18 Ago 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *Mucho cuidado con lo que dicen, llenando su boca de mentiras, la panda de hijos de puta que se dedican a promocionar la compra de criptomonedas por foros y webs. Gentuza vomitiva de la peor calaña, con la misión de mover el mercado para que los exchanges llenen sus bolsillos a base de comisiones.*



Y para que se siga inflando la burbuja, no lo olvides.

A ver si llega ya el Nico, que se está perdiendo el festival :XX:


----------



## zyro (18 Ago 2017)

Esto lo has escrito tú? me sorprende gratamente que des tu opinión sin insultar a nadie. Es una versión de las criptomonedas que los defensores a ultranza no quieren leer, pero no está demás intentar ver más allá de lo que tenemos delante de nuestras narices y que posiblemente otros estén buscando.

Esto no es una invitación a vender BTC, probablemente lo veamos pronto a 10k, 30k o 100k. Simplemente no me creo que las autoridades estén dejando hacer con Bitcoin, más bien nos están conduciendo.

En 10 años veremos.



Kuesko dijo:


> *El bitcoin es una forma de ¿dinero? irredimible, que no tiene respaldo de nada ni de nadie, con creadores anónimos que aparecen y desaparecen para evadir sus responsabilidades y obligaciones.
> Una mal llamada ''moneda'' donde se reemplaza a los banqueros por ''mineros digitales'', que puede crecer hasta el infinito por: bifurcación, fragmentación o creación de instrumentos con otro nombre y que tiende en el tiempo a ser centralizado en un monopolio manejado por quien posea la mayor capacidad computacional.
> 
> Todo lo citado constituye un gran riesgo, que hará perder la libertad y el patrimonio a los ciudadanos. *



Veo que editaste el mensaje y no pudiste resistirte a añadir lo de "panda de hijos de p...". Lo estropeaste.


----------



## p_pin (18 Ago 2017)

zyro dijo:


> Esto lo has escrito tú? me sorprende gratamente que des tu opinión sin insultar a nadie. Es una versión de las criptomonedas que los defensores a ultranza no quieren leer, pero no está demás intentar ver más allá de lo que tenemos delante de nuestras narices y que posiblemente otros estén buscando.
> 
> Esto no es una invitación a vender BTC, probablemente lo veamos pronto a 10k, 30k o 100k. Simplemente no me creo que las autoridades estén dejando hacer con Bitcoin, más bien nos están conduciendo.
> 
> ...



Claro que no, copiapega compulsivamente, parece un tipo a sueldo, siempre en rojo, que no hay quien lo lea. Yo hace tiempo lo tengo en el ignore. Cíclicamente va cambio el copiapega, dependiendo si en ese momento tiene una neurona libre:XX:


----------



## comparto-piso (19 Ago 2017)

A ver si me podeis echar una mano que yo soy muy patoso y no quiero liarla.

Voy a empezar a ver como hago para ir pasando los BCH que me corresponden a un broker, probablemente a bitfinex.

Empezaré por donde tengo la mayor parte que es bitcoin core 0.13.0

1. Según he leido tengo que extraer primero las claves privadas pero no veo ninguna opción en el programa bitcoin core 0.13.0 para hacerlo. ¿Como se haría?

2. Voy a instalar Electron Cash Wallet. ¿ Hay algún problema en instalarlo en el mismo equipo en el que tengo el bitcoin core? es que en todos sitios recomiendan hacerlo en otro pc pero no entiendo el motivo y no dispongo de otro ordenador en casa. 

3. Antes de hacer nada. tengo que enviar a otro wallet el saldo de BTC?

4. Luego entiendo que ya puedo desde electron cash wallet enviar los BCH a bitfinex.

Muchas gracias por adelantado. Es que me da un poco de respeto todo esto y ahora mas que ha subido tanto.


----------



## zyro (19 Ago 2017)

How to recover your trapped Bitcoin Cash from other wallets



comparto-piso dijo:


> A ver si me podeis echar una mano que yo soy muy patoso y no quiero liarla.
> 
> Voy a empezar a ver como hago para ir pasando los BCH que me corresponden a un broker, probablemente a bitfinex.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueArrow (19 Ago 2017)

cagao dijo:


> BCC "tu da mun" camino de los 800€, menos mal que nos lo vendí...sigo siendo pobreh pero para putas voy sobrado, si aceptan algún día bitcoños.



Yo tampoco los he vendido todavía. Voy a esperar un tiempo a ver qué pasa. Es posible que Bitcoin Cash suba todavía mucho mas. Para mí es un Bitcoin de segunda pero, si Bitcoin se pone por encima de 10.000, no veo descabellado que Bitcoin Cash llegue a más de 1.000 o 2.000. Tal vez pueda llegar a mantenerse a un 20% o 25% del precio de BTC durante algún tiempo, tal vez años.

No hay que subestimar al enemigo, hay muchos intereses puestos en ese fork por parte de los enemigos de Bitcoin y necesitarán que el precio de esa alt suba todo lo posible para joder a Bitcoin.


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Ago 2017)

Volume (24h)

Bitcoin $2,912,640,000	

Bitcoin Cash $3,188,210,000


----------



## Nico (19 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Antes BTC y BCH tendran que verselas con el BTC Unlimited y el Bitcoin Segwit2x que vendran luego ...
> Habran 4 Bitcoines , y la gente se hartara .
> Porque es una tomadura de pelo y un cachondeo multiplicar por 4 el supply y pretender decir que es deflacionario algo que ha inflacionado un 400 %




Con tu particular estilo (en lo personal me causa mucha gracia y lo disfruto a lo loco ) pero eres el único que se ha detenido a analizar lo que, sin duda, es el punto crucial de toda esta jugada.

Si bien hay mucha gente con mucha ingenuidad viendo discurrir los eventos sin tener la más mínima idea de qué pasa, por qué y cómo va a terminar, en alguna punta de este rebaño ha de haber unos cuantos "que si saben" y, en algún momento se van a llevar los billetes a gran velocidad y van a dejar al resto con cara de tontos preguntándose "qué pasó" ::

Bien es cierto que en estos días han entrado unos cuántos millones de dólares (cientos), en el mundo de "_los números en la pantalla_" se suponen que hay 150.000 millones de dólares respaldando los tokens que hay en los wallets.

Pues no. Habrá 5.000... quizás 8.000 millones de dólares y el resto es lo que llamas "contabilidad búlgara" :rolleye:

Como nadie saca la patita de la pista (_hodl_) el tinglado puede seguir -y por mucho tiempo aún- pero, cuándo algún poseedor de 300 o 500 btc (ahora con la misma cantidad en BCH) se ponga a pensar un poco y se diga: _"... sin haber movido un dedo tengo 3 millones de dólares en números en la pantalla... y si me los llevo antes que me despierten ?... con esto quizás no tengo que trabajar más en mi vida... más vale pájaro en mano que 100 volando"_  ... todo puede desaparecer de un plumazo.

Los que "saben" seguramente están vinculados a los exchanges y hoy sacan FORTUNAS nada más que con la información privilegiada a la que tienen acceso (ellos ven TODOS LOS NUMEROS, los de VERDAD). Es claro que mientras dure la fiesta no van a matar la gallina de los huevos de oro.

Pero... si siguen los fork en el BTC y las "contabilidades búlgaras" siguen sumando "números en la pantalla" de repente, los que se van a empezar a plantear si ya no es hora de irse con el "pájaro en mano" serán los de 50 o 100 BTC (y 50 o 100 BCH + SEG2 + UNL).

Y, en algún punto se escuchará: _"El Rey está desnudo!", "Maricón el último!"_ y, unos pocos, se van a llevar los 7000 millones "de verdad" y el resto mirará desde las pantallas.

Es posible que ese punto de quiebre llegue con alguno de los forks... de lo contrario seguirá la fiesta hasta que, hasta los que tienen 5 bitcoins tengan "números en la pantalla" suficientes para no trabajar en su vida y... ese día... cuando alguien piense "_me llevo el pájaro en mano antes de que vuele_" todo va a volatilizarse en una nube de bits.

===

Lo único que puede evitar este escenario -que ocurrirá antes o después- es que empiecen *los usos MONETARIOS o bien el rubro SERVICIOS* vinculados al ecosistema (para darle valor real, carnadura a la mera "contabilidad búlgara") pero, en esta orgía de especulación pura y dura cada vez parece más lejos.


----------



## BlueArrow (19 Ago 2017)

Que pena das Nico. Eres el hazmerreir del hilo, todo el mundo sabe que eres un troll. El otro día (ya me ha pasado antes), hablando con un novato en Bitcoin, amigo de mi mujer, que entra en el foro desde hace poco pa leer los hilos sobre el tema, hablamos de ti y me dijo que eras un troll.

Hasta la vecina del 3º sabe que eres un troll. Tus jefes están tirando el dinero contigo. No sirves para nada. Búscate otra profesión.


----------



## Kuesko (19 Ago 2017)

Mientras muchos nuevos analistas financieros se suben a la ola de bitcoin y pronostican nuevas alzas en los precios y un futuro prometedor, también hay quien advierte de que podríamos estar repitiendo el esquema que terminó con la burbuja de los tulipanes hace ahora 4 siglos

Elliott Prechter no es un analista cualquiera. Es hijo del famoso analista técnico Robert Prechter, quien popularizó la conocida como Teoría de las Ondas de Elliott, desarrollada por Ralph Nelson Elliott en 1939. El mérito reconocido de Prechter padre consistió en rescatar este estudio del olvido y utilizarlo para predecir el desplome del mercado bursátil de 1987. Ahora es su hijo Ellitott, quien alerta sobre la posibilidad de repetir un escenario similar al que tuvo lugar en Holanda hace 400 años.

El pasado 13 de julio, Elliott Prechter volvío a firmar un artículo en The Elliott Wave Theorist, sólo que en esta ocasión para alertar sobre lo que puede ser una nueva burbuja de los tulipanes encarnada en bitcoin.* Para Prechter, las cada vez mayores previsiones sobre el crecimiento del precio de bitcoin tienen cierta similitud con el ambiente reinante en 1999, justo antes de la explosión de la burbuja de puntocom y aunque “a tecnología ha avanzado mucho, la psicología humana sigue siendo la misma”*. En este sentido, recoge las previsiones de otros analistas como Ronnie Moas que situa el precio en 5.000 dólares “en pocos meses”, Tom Lee, que que calcula el precio entre los 20.000 y 50.000 dólares, el legendario inversionista Bill Miller, poseedor declarado de bitcoins desde 2014 o bancos como Goldman Sachs y Morgan Stanley que en informes recientes también han abordado la cuestión de bitcoin y la tecnología subyacente detrás, blockchain.

El argumento de Prechter gira en torno dos factores,* “la psicología optimista” que reina en el ecosistema bitcoin y “los fundamentos” de la tecnología, en peligro por un exceso de transacciones y altas comisiones, que pueden formar cuellos de botella y saturar los bloques de la cadena o imposibilitar las transacciones sin una elevada comisión asociada. Estos factores podrían hacer “colapsar” la criptomoneda y desplomar su actual valor si surge un competidor con mejores prestaciones. “La escalada de precios y el sentimiento maníaco que ha llevado a los precios actuales han empequeñecido incluso el fervor provocado por los tulipanes hace casi 400 años”. *

¿Es Bitcoin la nueva burbuja de los tulipanes de hace 400 años?


----------



## workforfood (19 Ago 2017)

En este foro había gente que solo decía bitcoin, bitcoin, y ahora están especulando con cualquier otra moneda, donde hay dinero todo se convierte en mierda y la mierda son las miles de criptomonedas que hay todo fuera del espíritu P2P . 

Los inversores pumpean la moneda que les sale de los cojones para especular y ya está, en el mismo momento que una moneda saque más rentabilidad que el bitcoin todos los que dicen bitcoin bitcoin se pasarán (ya lo están comentando en el mismo hilo) al bitcoin cash sin problemas porque solo están para especular y si sale otra moneda igual.


----------



## comparto-piso (19 Ago 2017)

zyro dijo:


> How to recover your trapped Bitcoin Cash from other wallets



Muchas gracias. Me ha funcionado muy bien para reclamar los BCH que me correspondian por los BTC de blockchain info. Sorprendentemente facil y rapido. Lo lento ahora seran las 6 confirmaciones para el envio a bitfinex que con el BCH es una loteria. Ahora a ver como hago para los que tengo en bitcoin core.


ufff esta a 850 $ en bitfinex !!! no iba a vender pero me esta tentando mucho vender una parte. entre el valor del BTC y del BCH ya nos acercamos a los 5000$


----------



## Kuesko (19 Ago 2017)

* Los billetitos del Monopoly, por mucho que alguien confíe en ellos, nunca serán dinero. Y los bitcoins y demás criptomierdas tampoco. Y ello por una razón bien simple, a saber, porque el valor del dinero no se basa en la confianza. Un billete de cinco euros no tiene ningún valor intrínseco, ni objetivo ni subjetivo. Por sí mismo, y al igual que un bitcoin, no vale nada. 

Entonces, ¿qué es lo que convierte en dinero de verdad al billete de cinco euros, lo que hace que todo el mundo, sin excepción, esté dispuesto a aceptarlo como medio de pago? Pues algo muy simple. Lo que transmuta en dinero de verdad a un billete de cinco euros es una promesa formal del Estado. ¿Qué promesa? La promesa de que será encerrado en la cárcel durante una temporada larga cualquiera que se muestre reticente a pagar sus impuestos en esa moneda y solo en esa moneda, el euro. 

¿alguien paga el IVA en su factura en Bitcoins? ¿alguien ha pagado el IRPF a hacienda en Bitcoins? :fiufiu::fiufiu:*


----------



## Pirro (19 Ago 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Yo tampoco los he vendido todavía. Voy a esperar un tiempo a ver qué pasa. Es posible que Bitcoin Cash suba todavía mucho mas. Para mí es un Bitcoin de segunda pero, si Bitcoin se pone por encima de 10.000, no veo descabellado que Bitcoin Cash llegue a más de 1.000 o 2.000. Tal vez pueda llegar a mantenerse a un 20% o 25% del precio de BTC durante algún tiempo, tal vez años.
> 
> No hay que subestimar al enemigo, hay muchos intereses puestos en ese fork por parte de los enemigos de Bitcoin y necesitarán que el precio de esa alt suba todo lo posible para joder a Bitcoin.



Yo me los quité de encima. Después de estar a 0.06X, verlos duplicarse en cuestión de un par de horas fue demasiado para mí....


----------



## mamendurrio (19 Ago 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Yo tampoco los he vendido todavía. Voy a esperar un tiempo a ver qué pasa. Es posible que Bitcoin Cash suba todavía mucho mas. Para mí es un Bitcoin de segunda pero, si Bitcoin se pone por encima de 10.000, no veo descabellado que Bitcoin Cash llegue a más de 1.000 o 2.000. Tal vez pueda llegar a mantenerse a un 20% o 25% del precio de BTC durante algún tiempo, tal vez años.
> 
> No hay que subestimar al enemigo, hay muchos intereses puestos en ese fork por parte de los enemigos de Bitcoin y necesitarán que el precio de esa alt suba todo lo posible para joder a Bitcoin.



Yo tampoco. Lo di como algo perdido desde el principio; prefiero no arriesgar en absoluto el core holdling de btc. Pero si llega el bch a cierto nivel cobraré mi dinero gratix con gran satisfacción. Hoy ya permite aumentar la cantidad de btc en un 21% al estar ahora mismo en yobit el cambio BCC/BTC a 0,21. Oiga, esto es mejor que jugar a la primitiva !!!

Pero paciencia muchachos; ademas creo que los costes transacción de btc andan algo caros por el momento (a la hora de vaciar wallets para luego usar el seed para lo de BCH).

El caso es que es un relax saber que, ahora mismo:
BCC: $ 859
BTC: $4055

= *$ 4914*


Joer, si hace un año exactamente, sin existir aun lo de bch, el cierre de BTC fué a $ 572
*(revalorización anual + 859 % BITCHES KISSETH MY ASSETH*)


----------



## catoshi (19 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Varios foreros lo hicimos con electroncash, no hay que bajarse los bloques de btc cash
> 
> Copio el mensaje que puse en su día:
> 
> ...



Es un error exportar claves privadas, por eso recominenda hacer transacciones antes que exponer claves privadas.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2017 at 16:04 ----------

El nivel del hilo es lamentable desde que no postean Mojon y muyu. Una pena por que reddit me parece un coñazo.


----------



## tixel (19 Ago 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Yo tampoco los he vendido todavía. Voy a esperar un tiempo a ver qué pasa. Es posible que Bitcoin Cash suba todavía mucho mas. Para mí es un Bitcoin de segunda pero, si Bitcoin se pone por encima de 10.000, no veo descabellado que Bitcoin Cash llegue a más de 1.000 o 2.000. Tal vez pueda llegar a mantenerse a un 20% o 25% del precio de BTC durante algún tiempo, tal vez años.
> 
> No hay que subestimar al enemigo, hay muchos intereses puestos en ese fork por parte de los enemigos de Bitcoin y necesitarán que el precio de esa alt suba todo lo posible para joder a Bitcoin.



Enemigo? Aqui el enemigo es core o aun andamos asi. Ganas m dan de cambiar todos los btc a bcc. Si lo hubiese hecho por lo de pronto hubiese ganado mucho mas. Y ya veremos si en el futuro no acabe llamandose bitcoin a secas.


----------



## p_pin (19 Ago 2017)

catoshi dijo:


> Es un error exportar claves privadas, por eso recominenda hacer transacciones antes que exponer claves privadas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-ago-2017 at 16:04 ----------
> 
> El nivel del hilo es lamentable desde que no postean Mojon y muyu. Una pena por que reddit me parece un coñazo.



Error por qué? esas claves privadas son de direcciones que ya tienen saldo cero y no se utilizan, y en mi caso el monedero btc y btc cash en 2 pc diferentes
Cual es la exposición?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Ago 2017)

¿Por qué Bisq no acepta al BCC como "alt"?
Creo que es un buen momento para vender...


----------



## Ojodelince (19 Ago 2017)

Acabo de descubrir que se puede comprar en amazon con bitcoins... y existen además hasta tres medios para hacerlo. Creo que esto es algo que no podría hacer ni con los sellos ni con los tulipanes...
Y esto viene al hilo de los que dicen que el btc no es una moneda porque no tiene un Estado detrás que lo respalde. Me parece a mí que estos son como los que no entienden el concepto de deuda pública... (no es una deuda, es un título que da unos intereses durante un determinado tiempo, al cabo del cual se reintegra, generalmente obteniendo la liquidez necesaria a través de nuevos títulos emitidos) Jejejeje un título respaldándose a sí mismo en un crecimiento indefinido y constante. En cualquier caso, parece existir un espejismo: como hasta la fecha solo los estados han emitido moneda... nadie más puede hacerlo, ergo el bitcoin y todas las demás monedas son humo.
Pero lo que hace que una moneda sea moneda es la aceptación de la gente como medio de pago. Si yo puedo ahora mismo comprar con mis btc en amazon, es que es una moneda, nos guste la idea mucho, poco o nada. 
Y al igual que en su día hubo gente que se rasgó las vestiduras cuando los billetes de papel se impusieron a las monedas con contenido de metales preciosos, ahora también comprendo que haya detractores que no comprenden esta nueva transmutación, del papel - que objetivamente no tiene ningún valor pero al menos se ve y semtoca- con la moneda virtual, que por si fuera poco , es intangible e invisible. Pero mira por donde, estamos aquí intercambiando información y opiniones... sin tener que gastar un gramo de celulosa. Cosas del siglo XXI.
Si no se comprende la utilidad de este nuevo medio... entiendo, pero no comparto en absoluto, que se hable de humo. Creo claramente que es un error, como cuando se empezó con internet y la mayorïa de la gente no veía en que le podría resultar útil. En esta nueva revolución digital y financiera es a los bancos a quienes se les está poniendo en jaque, pues su papel como intermediario necesario desaparece. Seguro que muchos hipercríticos del bitcoin lo son también del actual sistema financiero, promotor, entre otras cosas, de la reciente y brutal crisis económica. Deberían repasar su listado de lealtades porque atacar al bitcoin es defender el caduco y avaricioso sistema financiero que tanto se denosta.
¿Estamos en una burbuja del bitcoin? Desde luego yo tengo claro que a largo plazo va a valer mucho más que ahora, por muchos fork que haya por el camino. Creo, y anticipo, que muchos estados, China y Rusia, empujaran sus propias criptos, con la esperanza de arrebatar el cetro a bitcoin, y sobre todo, desbancar al dólar como divisa mundial. Es una apuesta fácil de hacer en la que hay mucho que ganar. Les saldría más a cuenta apoyar directamente el bitcoin, pero es dudoso que algo así suceda. (Particularmente tengo la impresión de que China está respaldando el bcc para empujarla al numero 1 de las criptos. Si ha habido y hay guerra de divisas, muy probablemente los estados metan baza en este nuevo medio de transacción. Cuando esto suceda el volumen de operaciones se elevará exponencialmente.) En cualquier caso, si tal guerra se iniciara el papel del bitcoin como referencia central se incrementaría... su valor? en Saturno? 
Y por supuesto, si todo el mundo acude corriendo a vender los btc su precio se haría cero. Por qué iba a suceder algo así? si todo el mundo va corriendo a retirar sus depósitos del Santander sólo los primeros lograrían retirar el 2% de los depósitos totales, -la liquidez de caja legal- el resto no vería ni un céntimo, y el banco se declararía en quiebra. ¿ Eso asusta a alguien? ¿ Vamos todos corriendo al Santander antes de que se agote su liquidez? 
Cada día hay más gente que comprende las utilidades de este nuevo medio de pago, y reserva de valor. No hace falta que todos estén convencidos, igual que en su día se impuso el papel moneda y muchos debían pensar que era un disparate.


----------



## Kuesko (19 Ago 2017)

*El ranking de las 500 primeras tiendas en la red lo lideran Amazon, Apple y Wallmart. En estas tiendas no se permite el pago con Bitcoins.
De hecho, en 2016 eran cinco vendedores de entre las 500 tiendas más importantes de la red los que aceptaban los Bitcoin como forma de pago. Ahora esa cifra se ha reducido a tres, por lo que la tendencia es a la baja e incluso a la extinción del Bitcoin como moneda para pagar en la red.*

Cada vez hay menos tiendas donde pagar con Bitcoin | Lifestyle | Cinco Días

*Mucho cuidado con los hijos de puta estafadores que promocionan utilidades inexistentes del Bitcoin por los foros.*



Ojodelince dijo:


> Acabo de descubrir que se puede comprar en amazon con bitcoins... y existen además hasta tres medios para hacerlo. Creo que esto es algo que no podría hacer ni con los sellos ni con los tulipanes...
> Y esto viene al hilo de los que dicen que el btc no es una moneda porque no tiene un Estado detrás que lo respalde. Me parece a mí que estos son como los que no entienden el concepto de deuda pública... (no es una deuda, es un título que da unos intereses durante un determinado tiempo, al cabo del cual se reintegra, generalmente obteniendo la liquidez necesaria a través de nuevos títulos emitidos)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueArrow (19 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Enemigo? Aqui el enemigo es core o aun andamos asi. Ganas m dan de cambiar todos los btc a bcc. Si lo hubiese hecho por lo de pronto hubiese ganado mucho mas. Y ya veremos si en el futuro no acabe llamandose bitcoin a secas.



Claro que para ti el enemigo es Bitcoin Core, creo que aquí todo el mundo sabe de parte de quien estás.


----------



## Trumpy (19 Ago 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *El ranking de las 500 primeras tiendas en la red lo lideran Amazon, Apple y Wallmart. En estas tiendas no se permite el pago con Bitcoins.
> De hecho, en 2016 eran cinco vendedores de entre las 500 tiendas más importantes de la red los que aceptaban los Bitcoin como forma de pago. Ahora esa cifra se ha reducido a tres, por lo que la tendencia es a la baja e incluso a la extinción del Bitcoin como moneda para pagar en la red.*
> 
> Cada vez hay menos tiendas donde pagar con Bitcoin | Lifestyle | Cinco Días
> ...



¿Y cómo sabemos que usted no miente?


----------



## Nico (19 Ago 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Que pena das Nico.
> El otro día (ya me ha pasado antes), hablando con un novato en Bitcoin, amigo de mi mujer, que entra en el foro desde hace poco pa leer los hilos sobre el tema, hablamos de ti y me dijo que eras un troll.



Gracias amigo. Es bueno que la gente tenga ocasión de conversar sobre ideas diversas y enfoques alternativos. Me llena de satisfacción enriquecer tu día y tus conversaciones.


----------



## p_pin (19 Ago 2017)

Lo ponía por el hilo de las alts, con el precio actual de ambos, la minería de bcc es un 77% más rentable que la de btc... sin embargo hasta el momento no han ganado poder de hash.

Network Hashrate bcc: 455.75 PH/s
Network Hashrate BTC: 7,118.95 PH/s

Datos de esta página especializada en rentabilidades de minería
Cryptocurrency Mining vs. Bitcoin Mining - SHA-256 Only - SHA-256 Hash Rate 100.00 KH/s


----------



## Kuesko (19 Ago 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *El ranking de las 500 primeras tiendas en la red lo lideran Amazon, Apple y Wallmart. En estas tiendas no se permite el pago con Bitcoins.
> De hecho, en 2016 eran cinco vendedores de entre las 500 tiendas más importantes de la red los que aceptaban los Bitcoin como forma de pago. Ahora esa cifra se ha reducido a tres, por lo que la tendencia es a la baja e incluso a la extinción del Bitcoin como moneda para pagar en la red.*
> 
> Cada vez hay menos tiendas donde pagar con Bitcoin | Lifestyle | Cinco Días
> ...





Trumpy dijo:


> ¿Y cómo sabemos que usted no miente?



*Pues principalmente porque al ser yo el que aporta los datos seguramente sean interesantes...
...y ciertamente verdaderos.*


----------



## jorgitonew (19 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Lo ponía por el hilo de las alts, con el precio actual de ambos, la minería de bcc es un 77% más rentable que la de btc... sin embargo hasta el momento no han ganado poder de hash.
> 
> Network Hashrate bcc: 455.75 PH/s
> Network Hashrate BTC: 7,118.95 PH/s
> ...



hola...
no estoy puesto en hash rate y calculo de la rentabilidad...
si no te importa, podrías resumir o decirme un link que explique como calcular hash rate y rentabilidades??

muchas gracias


----------



## terraenxebre (19 Ago 2017)

Una pregunta.

¿ les interesa a empresas y gobiernos tener una moneda irrastreable?

¿ por qué en los ciberrescates se piden btc?

---------- Post added 19-ago-2017 at 21:42 ----------

Y Pay pal que opina?


----------



## p_pin (20 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> hola...
> no estoy puesto en hash rate y calculo de la rentabilidad...
> si no te importa, podrías resumir o decirme un link que explique como calcular hash rate y rentabilidades??
> 
> muchas gracias



El hash rate se calcula en base a la velocidad con la que caen los bloques
Y cada criptomoneda tiene una dificultad basada en la potencia del hash rate de minado de esa criptomoneda, esa dificultad se suele ajustar en un periodo que cambia dependiendo la cripto.
El tercer factor que influye en la rentabilidad de minado es la cotización de esa criptomoneda

Hay calculadoras para saber aprox. cuánto se puede ganar minando tal o cual cripto en base a la potencia de minado que se disponga.

La página que puse antes, "aglutina" esos cálculos y ordena las criptomonedas en base a su rentabilidad

Cryptocurrency Mining vs. Bitcoin Mining - SHA-256 Only - SHA-256 Hash Rate 10,000.00 KH/s

Tan importante como la rentabilidad es la liquidez de la criptomoneda, es decir la capacidad para absorver las posibles ventas. De nada sirve minar una moneda que parece rentable, pero luego la "capacidad" de compra o de volúmen es ridícula

Todo eso lo muestra la página que puse
Btc cash, ahora mismo al tener una dificultad mucho más baja que BTC, en comparación con la cotización, es mucho más rentable... 

Acabo de mirar y btc cash ha subido la potencia, es decir, hay algunos mineros que se han puesto a minarla, aunque la diferencia entre btc y bcc en minado sigue siendo muy grande, hay que decir que la paradoja, es que si más mineros dejan de minar btc y van a minar btc cash... la dificultad de btc tendería a bajar y la de bcc a subir

Creo que hasta que entre en funcionamiento sw en unos 3 dias?, veremos este "juego de poder"


----------



## sirpask (20 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> El hash rate se calcula en base a la velocidad con la que caen los bloques
> Y cada criptomoneda tiene una dificultad basada en la potencia del hash rate de minado de esa criptomoneda, esa dificultad se suele ajustar en un periodo que cambia dependiendo la cripto.
> El tercer factor que influye en la rentabilidad de minado es la cotización de esa criptomoneda
> 
> ...



Los mineros tienen secuestrado a Bitcoin, como las comunidades autónomas la sanidad publica.
Y los 15 dias de recalculo en BTC es un handicap de ataque, pero Core ya esta mas que avisado.
Solo en un escenario de maxima demanda de BTC, con una mempool a rebosar, se podria intentar hacer un ataque de "denegación de servicios" pasando el hashpower a BCH para que miles de transacciones se quedaran en el limbo.

Pero ojo, que ese ataque tendría varios efectos... Uno de acción, y otro de reacción de miles de usuarios que usan BTC por lo que es.

Yo mismo pregunté a Luke, y dijo que si hay problemas de posible troleo a BTC por parte de Jihan y sus assics, se puede "por consenso" hacer un hardfork en BTC para cambiar el tiempo de respuesta con respecto a la dificultad.

Asi que, no hay que temer... BTC es una, grande y libre.


----------



## Emeregildo (20 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Otro ...? :8:
> 
> A ver ..hagamos recuento ...
> Bitcoin " Legacy " ...es el Bitcoin de los cowboys
> ...



Un hardfork por consenso en el que toda la comunidad aceptará las nuevas reglas no provocaría la aparición de otro bitcoin. Un hardfork es sólo un cambio en las normas "duras" de bitcoin y a menos que nadie siga minando la cadena antigua se mantiene una blockchain única pero con otras reglas. 

Hay que conocerse un poco como funciona el tema para no cometer errores infranqueables

---------- Post added 20-ago-2017 at 00:58 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> Sabes ( muy bien ) porque no te has caido del guindo ayer que ese dato es irrelevante , porque sabes ( muy bien ) que el BCH tiene la facultad ( que no tiene el BTC ) de ajustar " mas facilmente " la dificultad de minado
> en caso de que falle la Hash Power .
> Sabes ( muy bien ) que la dificultad del BCH esta al caer un 50 %
> Y sabes ( muy bien ) que si el precio del BCH se mantiene en la horquilla de 700 - 1000 $ y la dificultad sigue cayendo llegara el momento
> ...




Hace ya mucho tiempo que bitcoin dejó de ser la moneda más rentable de minar. Hay otras muchas altcoins ahí fuera que Dan más beneficios y sin embargo no ha habido huida de los mineros a esas monedas más rentables. Así que tu teoría no se sostiene. 

Además, una huida de mineros hacia BCH provocaría un aumento en su dificultad, bajada de rentabilidad y una bajada en la dificultad de BTC por lo que a largo plazo beneficiaria a Bitcoin de nuevo y provocaría un equilibrio estable entre la minería de las dos monedas. 

Nada excepto un ataque premeditado conseguiría afectar temporalmente (durante el periodo de reajuste de dificultad, 2016 bloques o dos semanas) al bitcoin y en caso de ataque sería posible un hardfork de consenso para cambiar el periodo de dificultad y hacerlo más corto además de un cambio de POW. Estos dos escenarios ya lo contemplan los desarrolladores del core y están listos para entrar en acción en caso de ataque de los mineros maliciosos. 


PD. Por cierto a día de hoy ya es más rentable minar BCH y el hashrate de bitcoin está más alto que nunca


----------



## Divad (20 Ago 2017)

Tanto prostituir a bitcoin y al final os darán en toda la cara con todo lo gordo... Basta con hacer la siguiente búsqueda:

bitcoin hackers mercado negro terroristas

Veis por donde llevan a las masas?

Todo bitcoñero debería de tener en cuenta la siguiente película:

Ahora falta que los listos vuelvan a usar la carta de los hackers, creen un buen show pidiendo el rescate en Bitcoins... Los estados/políticos se reunirán, dirán que esto no puede seguir así,blablabla la sociedad estará hasta la polla de los bitcoins (muchos no sabrán ni que coño es, pero como les ha tocado las pelotas a todos... pues eso... que los pondrán de vuelta y media:XX... Los mismos listos (ballenas) que están en Bitcoin diversificarán todas sus chapas en criptolandia y los bitcoñeros verán en sus narices como el valor de sus chapas pasa a valer miseria. 

Saldrá ETH, DASH, WAWES, NEO,... liderando el cambio de paradigma con los bancos y corporaciones detrás... :fiufiu:

No quiero seguir alimentado escenarios negativos... disfrutar mientras siga la ola :Baile:


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Dame de lo que fumas porque es de primera
> Pero de que carajo hablas ? Es broma , verdad ? Estas trolleando al clapham y crees que hala ...puntazo . Porque como sea en serio lo tuyo
> es de medicamento ...Risperdal c/ 8 horas .
> Pero que " Comunidad " hablas ?
> ...



Ja ja ja, estás escocido. Rasca y pica, loser, jódete y baila.

Te has perdido la escalada de 2000 a 4000 USD y te has quedado pillado con tus predicciones de memo narcisista. Sin bitcoñes y sin credibilidad, refugiándose en shitty-coins de futuro predecible, cómo disfrutamos!!. 

BTC solo puede caer por sustitución de otro mejor aún o por fallo catastrófico en el código. Lo segundo nunca ha pasado y en la primera situación nos daría tiempo a darle la bienvenida al nuevo rey, porque la mayoría de nosotros no somos dogmáticos.


----------



## vpsn (20 Ago 2017)

Btc a 4000 y IOTas a dolar. Ethers a 300 y moneros a 55.
Its fucking sunny.


----------



## p_pin (20 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Network Hashrate bcc: 455.75 PH/s
> Network Hashrate BTC: 7,118.95 PH/s



Ha habido un ajuste (a la baja) de dificultad en btc cash, haciendolo aun más rentable respecto a btc, y ha aumentado su potencia minera:

Network Hashrate bcc: 1.410 PH/s
Network Hashrate BTC: 6.304 PH/s

En este momento minar bcc sería 4 veces más rentable que btc
Es una cifra muy bestia de diferencia, que podría tener consecuencias


----------



## asilei (20 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Ha habido un ajuste (a la baja) de dificultad en btc cash, haciendolo aun más rentable respecto a btc, y ha aumentado su potencia minera:
> 
> Network Hashrate bcc: 1.410 PH/s
> Network Hashrate BTC: 6.304 PH/s
> ...



De entrada deberia traducirse en menos comisión por transferencias. Este sera uno de lls principales caballos de batalla.


----------



## Arctic (20 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Ha habido un ajuste (a la baja) de dificultad en btc cash, haciendolo aun más rentable respecto a btc, y ha aumentado su potencia minera:
> 
> Network Hashrate bcc: 1.410 PH/s
> Network Hashrate BTC: 6.304 PH/s
> ...



Del hashrate de BCC, qué porcentaje está en manos de Jihan?


----------



## p_pin (20 Ago 2017)

Según BLOCKTRAIL | Bitcoin API and Block Explorer

El 86% de los bloques de la última semana son "desconocidos". Está claro que alguien esconde ahí su potencia de hash

Pool Blocks %
unknown 657 86.56%
ViaBTC 80 10.54%
BitClub Network 21 2.77%
Bitcoin.com 1 0.13%


----------



## sirpask (20 Ago 2017)

Jihan se está forrando, 86.56% nada menos de hash rate. Eso si es centralización.


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Ago 2017)

ya, ya, pero has dicho esto:


> La Comunidad Bitcoin es una pandilla de nerds con pajarita - viboras malisimas - estilo Ru Paul ...
> Una jaula de locas .
> Porque los grillos son emocionalmente mas estables .



Somos unos nerds, claro que sí. Si la realidad no me da la razón, insulto a los que la comprenden mejor que yo. 

Yo compré cuando me convenció JNERD-wow o como se llame (200-300$) y me los quitarán de mi jooooodl deeeed jeeeennnds.


----------



## mamendurrio (20 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Ha habido un ajuste (a la baja) de dificultad en btc cash, haciendolo aun más rentable respecto a btc, y ha aumentado su potencia minera:
> 
> Network Hashrate bcc: 1.410 PH/s
> Network Hashrate BTC: 6.304 PH/s
> ...



Leído por ahí:
"...hodl both to hedge one against the other..."


----------



## mamendurrio (20 Ago 2017)

Trumpy dijo:


> ¿Y cómo sabemos que usted no miente?



Buy Amazon.com Gift Cards | Gyft
iTunes Codes - Buy an iTunes gift card code and save - Gyft
Buy Walmart Gift Cards | Gyft

Y digo yo, aunque los haters añaden diversión a este hilo, y además demuestran lo ridículo que puede ser un ser humano ignorante, lo que no acabo de entender es la total falta de algo de nobleza y dignidad de quienes prefieren ocupar su tiempo escribiendo posts-mierda de hate aquí cuando sería más virtuoso dedicar sus esfuerzos en cosas más honorables como apoyar causas más necesitadas de apoyo como víctimas de terrorimos y tantísimos otras causas de tantos necesitados que hay en el mundo.:abajo:

---------- Post added 20-ago-2017 at 15:40 ----------

John Mcaffee porqué btc no está en una burbuja (ayer 19 Agosto 2017)
John McAfee: Bitcoin is Not a Bubble, It Will Continue To Grow - YouTube

_*NOTA: Para unas risas extra, miren cualquier post reciente de los haters aquí y comparen con este señor, para comprender la credibilidad de la imbecilidad infinita de algunos:*_

[youtube]LzGmLDDE2Ss[/youtube]


----------



## tixel (20 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Otro ...? :8:
> 
> A ver ..hagamos recuento ...
> Bitcoin " Legacy " ...es el Bitcoin de los cowboys
> ...



Un hard fork no implica una bifurcacion de la cadena.

---------- Post added 20-ago-2017 at 16:50 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Tanto prostituir a bitcoin y al final os darán en toda la cara con todo lo gordo... Basta con hacer la siguiente búsqueda:
> 
> bitcoin hackers mercado negro terroristas
> 
> ...



Poco conoces y poco te fias tu de la comunidad bitcoñera y seguramente sea porque no conociste la comunidad linux q por lo q muchos considerban paridas o por supuestas mejoras q otros consideraban peoras te montaban una distro nueva. 
Veo muy jodido q el bitcoñero medio comulgue con el rancho con el q intoxican a la plebe. Y mientras haya gente q crea en esto bitcoin tendra valor, les guste al poder o no
como los venezolanos utilzan los dolares y los cambian a su cambio por mucho q el estado haga o diga lo q sea.

---------- Post added 20-ago-2017 at 17:02 ----------




BlueArrow dijo:


> Claro que para ti el enemigo es Bitcoin Core, creo que aquí todo el mundo sabe de parte de quien estás.



Pues no hace falta ser adivino. Bth es el futuro bitcoin aunque los perros de siempre pretenden q sea core para tenerlo embridado. El viejo si no puedes con tu enemigo unete a el. Menos mal q en bitcoin hay gente q no se chupa el dedo.


----------



## asilei (20 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Tanto prostituir a bitcoin y al final os darán en toda la cara con todo lo gordo... Basta con hacer la siguiente búsqueda:
> 
> bitcoin hackers mercado negro terroristas
> 
> ...



Sin acritud, si buscas dolar hackers mercado negro terroristas, salen el doble de resultados. ¿Que hacemos ahora con tus previsiones?


----------



## Divad (20 Ago 2017)

Un saludo a todos los burbujarras y en especial a los que están en Especulación con ALTCOINS II  Se están forrando los cabrones y han perdido la cuenta de los yates que se pueden sacar cuando criptolandia abra los puentes al FIAT :Aplauso::Baile::XX:




p_pin dijo:


> Según BLOCKTRAIL | Bitcoin API and Block Explorer
> 
> El 86% de los bloques de la última semana son "desconocidos". Está claro que alguien esconde ahí su potencia de hash
> 
> ...



Si existen los BOTS, también tendrán creadas las piscinas para seguir el juego... Ya llegará el momento de ponerles nombre :XX::: Los listos siempre juegan en los dos bandos a la vez :fiufiu:::




tixel dijo:


> Un hard fork no implica una bifurcacion de la cadena.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-ago-2017 at 16:50 ----------
> 
> ...



Si quieres tener tu propio concepto del puzzle en el que todos estamos compartiendo te recomiendo que te leas todos mis comentarios desde principios de 2016 (llevo desde el inicio, pero no hace falta irse tan lejos, mejor que vaya acorde al tiempo actual que todavía todos retenemos medianamente bien)

Añado más información sobre el juego que nos han creado los listos: 



Divad dijo:


> Tanto prostituir a bitcoin y al final os darán en toda la cara con todo lo gordo... Basta con hacer la siguiente búsqueda:
> 
> bitcoin hackers mercado negro terroristas
> 
> ...



Detrás de Bitcoin está el *fantasma Satoshi Naka*







VS






*+ DASH, WAWES, NEO,...*


*¿QUIEN SERA EL VENCEDOR?* :

Mucho leer y poco mojarse, eh!! :XX:


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues no hace falta ser adivino. Bth es el futuro bitcoin aunque los perros de siempre pretenden q sea core para tenerlo embridado. El viejo si no puedes con tu enemigo unete a el. Menos mal q en bitcoin hay gente q no se chupa el dedo.




¿ Te refieres a la alt-coin cuyo hash rate está dominado al 80% por una unica persona ? ¿ La misma en la que pueden manipular la dificultad a su antojo ? ¿ La que se creo exclusivamente para mantener los intereses del chino al que la comunidad le arrebató sus privilegios que iban en contra del bien general ? Mejor dicho, ¿ la que creo el mismo chino para mantener sus intereses personales ?


----------



## Ojodelince (20 Ago 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *El ranking de las 500 primeras tiendas en la red lo lideran Amazon, Apple y Wallmart. En estas tiendas no se permite el pago con Bitcoins.
> De hecho, en 2016 eran cinco vendedores de entre las 500 tiendas más importantes de la red los que aceptaban los Bitcoin como forma de pago. Ahora esa cifra se ha reducido a tres, por lo que la tendencia es a la baja e incluso a la extinción del Bitcoin como moneda para pagar en la red.*
> 
> Cada vez hay menos tiendas donde pagar con Bitcoin | Lifestyle | Cinco Días
> ...



Punto 1. enlace al sitio donde explican como se puede comprar con bitcoin en amazon

Cómo comprar en Amazon con Bitcoin

Punto 2. tu lamentable capacidad de argumentar algo es inversamente proporcional a tu inmadurez semántica. Compadezco a los pobres que se vean obligados a mantener contacto contigo, porque al menos dialécticamente, es obvio que eres una persona de lo más violento. Deberías recapacitar sobre la actitud que muestras respecto al que no piensa igual que tú. El anonimato de la red, cuando da pie a actitudes tan hostiles, es sintoma de una personalidad reprimida o acomplejada.

Punto 3. me sumo a los que ya deben ser legión, que ignoran tu voz en este foro, así que aquí tienes a otro más que da tu presencia aquí por inexistente.


----------



## asilei (20 Ago 2017)

Clapham, te dí un misero thanks en un post bien estucturado y que se entendía, desde entonces no se entiende ninguno. Con un estilo embarullado, desglosas secretos solo para iniciados que demuestran tu gran sabiduría a la que no paras de ensalzar por si alguién no lo hubiera pillado.

En realidad este estilo confuso esconde una gran ignorancia en el funcionamiento del sistema cripto, sus modelos de gobernanza, y sus capacidadeds de utilidad que se están deplegando delante nuestros ojos. No entiendes lo que es un sistema distribuido, no entiendes lo que es consenso, no entiendes las consecuencias de un fork.

El sentimiento mas relevante fruto de esta ignorancia que demuestras es MIEDO, miedo a que todo un sistema basado en dinero FIAT "de verdad" se desmorone. A que todo un sistema respaldado por todas las fábricas, portaaviones y capital de verdad genera, por lo menos en algunas personas, menos confianza que un sistema basado en "humo algoritmico". Miedo en fin a quedar apartado, sin referencias, por eso atacas incluso de forma contradctoria en todas direcciones. 

Y no me vengas con tus lineas infranqueables, ni los $4.000 incostenibles ni $600. La realidad es que los que entran en el ecosistema cripto ven el mundo de forma diferente, La mayoría no se salen a no ser que sea por necesidad, porque una vez fuera, ¿donde te metes? ¿bolsa, bonos, seguros?. Si te lo puedes permitir, ves el mundo desde esta pespectiva: CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations. BTC es la referencia de valor para una serie de oportunidades que nos ofrece el futuro.


----------



## Ojodelince (20 Ago 2017)

Menos mal que ahí están los chicos de El país para darnos ánimos 

El bitcoin vive su momento de gloria | Economía | EL PAÍS

y otra más 

Thomas H. Lee pronostica que bitcoin llegará a $6.000 dólares en 2018 | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## Morfosintáctico (20 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> *Solo hay tres grupos que compran cryptos
> a ) los coleccionistas . El crypto es como el sello del abuelo . Compran cryptos y las tienen en el wallet ...son gente melancolica con poca vida social que ademas es adicta al porno virtual
> b) los ludopatas y especuladores . Venderian a su abuela por un trozo de cryoto en racha . Se apalancan , permutan cryptos , hacen cartels y con la misma furia que entran , se van ...
> c) traficantes y funcionarios corruptos . *



Nico se va a descojonar leyendo estas paridas, fijo. No sé si alguien más.



clapham2 dijo:


> *Y todo petara .
> *



Claro. Y si no, no te preocupes. El Sol se expandirá hasta abarcar la órbita de Marte y nos abrasará a todos. Por si no fuera suficiente, después se convertirá en una enana blanca y moriremos de frio.

Eso si no se acaba antes el petróleo y nos mata Tina Turner con un tanga de leopardo. Que también podría ser.


----------



## melchor rodriguez (20 Ago 2017)

¿Hoy es cuando se activa el Segwit?. 

¿Esta semana podemos ver una lucha de poder titánica -Juego de Tronos es una niñería comparada con esta lucha- entre los dos Bitcoin?. 

Enviado desde mi ZTE BLADE V7 LITE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sirpask (20 Ago 2017)

melchor rodriguez dijo:


> ¿Hoy es cuando se activa el Segwit?.
> 
> ¿Esta semana podemos ver una lucha de poder titánica -Juego de Tronos es una niñería comparada con esta lucha- entre los dos Bitcoin?.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ZTE BLADE V7 LITE mediante Tapatalk



No hay dos bitcoins, hay un Bitcoin y una shitcoin dirigida por Jihan. 87% de hash rate... La convierte en mierda, no en una alternativa de BTC.
Ademas el aumento de bloque está injustificado al activarse segwit.


----------



## p_pin (20 Ago 2017)

Quedan 394 bloques para que se active

Lo "normal" es unos 6 bloques por hora, por tanto para el miercoles noche

Veremos si la pérdida de potencia minera no "alarga" esa fecha
A pesar de todo en los calendarios iniciales se hablaba de la activación a final de mes o incluso septiembre... va mucho mejor de lo esperado


----------



## tixel (21 Ago 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Te refieres a la alt-coin cuyo hash rate está dominado al 80% por una unica persona ? ¿ La misma en la que pueden manipular la dificultad a su antojo ? ¿ La que se creo exclusivamente para mantener los intereses del chino al que la comunidad le arrebató sus privilegios que iban en contra del bien general ? Mejor dicho, ¿ la que creo el mismo chino para mantener sus intereses personales ?



Pues si eso es asi, estamos muy jodidos, porque si lo que pones asusta, del lado de Core asusta bastante mas.
De todas maneras esta claro que no vemos los toros del mismo lado por que si miras coin.dance lo que parece es que en 80% pone other no un pool como ViaBTC, AntPool, etc. y las noticias que salen son que cada vez se suman mas pools y no pequeños como BTC.com
Bitcoin's Second Biggest Mining Pool, BTC.com, Starts Mining Bitcoin Cash
Y lo otro ya son interpretaciones tuyas que seran parecidas a la anterior. Como gane core el camino de bitcoin es la irrelevancia, para eso trabajan los de blocksteam y por eso hacen todo lo posible para ponerle palos en las ruedas a bitcoin para que no se adopte como el famoso eterno debate de la escalabilidad y su cabezoneria con el 1 Mb. Fiajte lo que paso asi que salio lo del hard fork, btc to the moon, y no es una contradicion que suba el bitcoin de core, es que ahora los de core van a tener que espabilarse o los de cash se los van a llevar por delante. Al tiempo.


----------



## ninfireblade (21 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues si eso es asi, estamos muy jodidos, porque si lo que pones asusta, del lado de Core asusta bastante mas.
> De todas maneras esta claro que no vemos los toros del mismo lado




¿ Qué es lo que te asusta de core ?


----------



## tixel (21 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> No hay dos bitcoins, hay un Bitcoin y una shitcoin dirigida por Jihan. 87% de hash rate... La convierte en mierda, no en una alternativa de BTC.
> Ademas el aumento de bloque está injustificado al activarse segwit.



Otro repartiendo FUD y los palmeros zanqueando.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2017 at 02:10 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Qué es lo que te asusta de core ?



Estaba editando cuando repondiste. Dale a la pagina anterior. Gracias
Y no hablemos de sus maneras al mas puro estilo castuzo, es decir mafioso como toda la censura en reddit, etc o responder casi que sewgit saldra cuando les salga de los cojones, que bitcoin son ellos
Y la solucion que proponen es toda off chain y que bitcoin sea una reserva de valor con transacciones de 100€ que es el camino que llevan. Que Dios nos coja confesados, porque son otros mil años de esclavitud o por que te piensas que bitcoin siendo lo revolucionario que es, no lo conoce ni cristo cuando es la puta liberacion ¿o no?


----------



## BlueArrow (21 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Otro repartiendo FUD y los palmeros zanqueando.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-ago-2017 at 02:10 ----------
> 
> ...



Estoy casi seguro de que no tienes ni un sólo bitcoin. Tu opinión es económico-suicida.


----------



## tixel (21 Ago 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Estoy casi seguro de que no tienes ni un sólo bitcoin. Tu opinión es económico-suicida.



Claro, claro, aqui el unico que tiene eres tu. Si puedes creer eso de alguien que escribe en un foro de bitcoin es que eres mas tonto de lo que esperaba
Debe ser suicida si, como que el que cambio sus btc por bth debe llevar casi un 300 y pico por cien en 4 dias. Se nota que cada dia mas gente cae de la burra, cuando caigais alguno, bth va a valer mas que btc 
fork.lol
Adivina a donde iran los mineros?
Y despues seguimos hablando de suicidios


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Ago 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Estoy casi seguro de que no tienes ni un sólo bitcoin. Tu opinión es económico-suicida.



Lo que no tiene es ni reputísima idea de lo que habla. Y así estamos en este hilo...
Anda que no debe haberles jodido al sector de usuarios de Bitcoin más inútil e ignorante (como tixel) el que el UASF haya sido un rotundo éxito y que les hayamos introducido bien dentro por el culo el SegWit y hayamos expulsado al cáncer de Jihan y su Asicboost fuera de Bitcoin.

Es precísamente gracias a Core por lo que se ha conseguido educar a los usuarios más ignorantes del sistema en la importancia de la descentralización, tanto de nodos como de minado y en la utilidad de genialidades como el SegWit y el desarrollo de segundas capas, como la lightning network, para poder crecer sin poner en riesgo el sistema.

Pero como siempre ocurre cuando hablamos de una comunidad, la población se distribuye como una normal y no todos tienen una capacidad intelectual suficiente como para comprender la importancia de lo que Core explica, y siempre quedarán deficientes intelectuales a los que su cerebro nunca será capaz de darles la suficiente visión de conjunto. Los lloriqueos al respecto de Keinur y tixel son buena prueba de ello.


----------



## tixel (21 Ago 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Lo que no tiene es ni reputísima idea de lo que habla. Y así estamos en este hilo...
> Anda que no debe haberles jodido al sector de usuarios de Bitcoin más inútil e ignorante (como tixel) el que el UASF haya sido un rotundo éxito y que les hayamos introducido bien dentro por el culo el SegWit y hayamos expulsado al cáncer de Jihan y su Asicboost fuera de Bitcoin.
> 
> Es precísamente gracias a Core por lo que se ha conseguido educar a los usuarios más ignorantes del sistema en la importancia de la descentralización, tanto de nodos como de minado y en la utilidad de genialidades como el SegWit y el desarrollo de segundas capas, como la lightning network, para poder crecer sin poner en riesgo el sistema.
> ...



Si todos estan igual de educados vamos, mejor dicho vais de puto culo. Tu sigue soltando FUD, se nota que te va la cosa en ello, desconozco el motivo, amen de no tener puta idea


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Ago 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Qué es lo que te asusta de core ?



No le asusta nada, porque la ignorancia es así de atrevida.

Lo único quen ocurre es que no llega a comprender la importancia de la descentralización. Pero usuarios como éste y como keinur siempre van a existir. Son el percentil 2'5% menos afortunado en la comprensión del funcionamiento de Bitcoin dentro de una curva normal y siempre existirán. Ni siquiera son una anomalía.


----------



## ninfireblade (21 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues si eso es asi, estamos muy jodidos, porque si lo que pones asusta, del lado de Core asusta bastante mas.
> De todas maneras esta claro que no vemos los toros del mismo lado por que si miras coin.dance lo que parece es que en 80% pone other no un pool como ViaBTC, AntPool, etc. y las noticias que salen son que cada vez se suman mas pools y no pequeños como BTC.com
> Bitcoin's Second Biggest Mining Pool, BTC.com, Starts Mining Bitcoin Cash
> Y lo otro ya son interpretaciones tuyas que seran parecidas a la anterior. Como gane core el camino de bitcoin es la irrelevancia, para eso trabajan los de blocksteam y por eso hacen todo lo posible para ponerle palos en las ruedas a bitcoin para que no se adopte como el famoso eterno debate de la escalabilidad y su cabezoneria con el 1 Mb. Fiajte lo que paso asi que salio lo del hard fork, btc to the moon, y no es una contradicion que suba el bitcoin de core, es que ahora los de core van a tener que espabilarse o los de cash se los van a llevar por delante. Al tiempo.




A ver no seas inocente. ¿ Quien te crees que esta detras de ese 80% ? Y además curiosamente no aparece ningun bloque minado por antpool...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Claro, claro, aqui el unico que tiene eres tu. Si puedes creer eso de alguien que escribe en un foro de bitcoin es que eres mas tonto de lo que esperaba
> Debe ser suicida si, como que el que cambio sus btc por bth debe llevar casi un 300 y pico por cien en 4 dias. Se nota que cada dia mas gente cae de la burra, cuando caigais alguno, bth va a valer mas que btc
> fork.lol
> Adivina a donde iran los mineros?
> Y despues seguimos hablando de suicidios



Lo bueno de haberos metido una patada en el culo a los Jihanes, Roger Vers e ignorantes de la vida como tú y keinur es que ya no tenéis excusa para andar lloriqueando por las esquinas. Ahora os podéis largar con viento fresco de Bitcoin a la mierda esa que habéis diseñado, con vuestro 87% de minado "unknown" (que ya sabemos todos de quién se trata), vuestros cien nodos de mierda, vuestra red sin prácticamente transacciones, vuestro inexistente equipo de desarrollo, vuestros mineros con backdoors y vuestro exploit del asicboost.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2017 at 03:22 ----------

Todavía estoy esperando que en este hilo salga alguien a reconocerme lo acertado que estuve cuando dije meses atrás que el UASF iba a triunfar. Que era la única visión acertada posible, como así se ha demostrado con la patada en el culo que os hemos metido y la cantidad de apoyo que ha conseguido reunir paulatinamente hasta la patada en el culo final que os metimos mientras Garzik andaba sacando software buggeado para salvar la cara de Jihan el 1 de agosto.

Dais vergüenza ajena.


----------



## VictorW (21 Ago 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Desde la aplicación de escritorio de Electrum si se puede. Al introducir el "seed" aparece un botón de options para activar BIP39. Si no te aparece en la app contacta con ellos.



Gracias Asilei, ya tengo mis BCC en mi PC de electroncash.
Si alguien tiene el mismo problema, puede contactarme por privado y lo indico los pasos resumidos. Son los indicados aquí, pero bueno...

---------- Post added 21-ago-2017 at 08:11 ----------

Buenos días,
tuve que exportar mis claves privadas de Blockchain.info a un cliente BCC, ¿puedo modificar las claves privadas de Blockchain ahora?
¿Que otro wallet web me podeis recomendar? Ahora mismo ya tengo Coinbase...
Gracis¡¡¡¡


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (21 Ago 2017)

Un placer verte de nuevo por aquí, Sr. Mojon, ¡ya estamos todos!

Espero que la vehemencia que se destila por aquí no cause bajas (por ninguno de los lados) y que no nos hagáis volver al reddit, que es una puta mierda.

Aparte de ataques personales varios, creo que el argumento básico es que la escalabilidad real sólo se puede conseguir con soluciones off chain. Resulta del todo absurdo pretender, como dicen Jihan y Ver que aumentando el tamaño de bloque se logra escalar, yo les preguntaría: ¿y si aumentamos el bloque a 10GB el Bitcoin es más escalable, no? Y así hasta el infinito, no? cualquiera que entienda un poco de matemáticas verá que aumentar el bloque no soluciona nada. Quizá por eso ahora apelan a conceptos más filosóficos como el "espíritu de Satoshi Nakamoto". Opino que sólo la ignorancia general unida a la avaricia permite que estás "no soluciones" sigan existiendo y no se hayan volatilizado en el mismo momento de salir a escena.

Y todo hay que decirlo, soluciones novedosas aportan algunas de las otras criptos, pero BCH es más de lo mismo, no aporta nada y no soluciona nada.

Espero que aumente el nivel de este hilo y que nos centremos en saber más cosas en vez de atacarnos.

Un saludo


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Nico (21 Ago 2017)

Me sumo al pedido de Viva Franco. No veo el sentido de que caigamos en los ad hominem o nos pongamos en plan de insultarnos cuando estamos en uno de los momentos más cruciales de toda la historia del BTC.

Y no sólo del BTC !!, en los últimos 4 meses (6 si lo prefieren) hemos vivido una explosión pre-cámbrica de criptos (han llegado a 1000) y todo el ecosistema está en uno de esos momentos de "cambio de fase" donde, al final, tiene que llegar cierto tipo de equilibrio y no tenemos ni idea de qué forma tendrá.

Hay temas más que suficientes para conversar, intercambiar puntos de vista y analizar información sin necesidad de caer en insultos barriobajeros.

===

*POSDATA:*



VaReLaDaS dijo:


> Nico se va a descojonar leyendo estas paridas, fijo.



En efecto el estilo del Clapham es una mezcla de Shakespeare con música de fondo de Mozart. Impagable. 

Me sorprende que algunos no entiendan el gracejo y humor con el que suelta sus comentarios... buscan la polémica pero, también destilan genialidad en ciertos puntos. Vale la pena leerlos siempre.

===

POSDATA DOS:

_¿ Cuánto del volumen de *BTC-ETH-BCC* (suman $ 5.500 millones entre los tres) se compone *de dinero constante y sonante* y, dentro de éste, cuántos son *dólares y euros* ?_

Una pregunta interesante para llevar el control del mercado.

Obviamente los datos están aquí (para el que tenga ganas de enterarse):

Bitcoin (BTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Ethereum (ETH) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Bitcoin Cash (BCH) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## workforfood (21 Ago 2017)

La escalabilidad no importa nada porque el bitcoin o el bictoin cash no la usa nadie. Son problemas ficiticios o teóricos los unicos movimientos son tradeos entre criptomonedas. El bitcoin tiene otros problemas reales como son la especulación pero eso ni palabra.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2017 at 10:06 ----------

Cuando se acabe el "minado" del bitcoin ahora no sé si dijeron que eran de 1600 monedas que se crean diarias al nivel de orbe planetario. Y aquí se habla de problemas con la escalabilidad de las transacciones con la ridícula cifra de 21 millones de monedas. Es todo tan ridículo que hablan de tecnologías que ya están saturadas cuando repito no las usa nadie. Estas monedas todas se crean con dinero fiat se crítica al dinero FIAT y nadie dice como se compra o adquiere un bitcoin sino tienes dinero fiat.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2017 at 10:12 ----------

Otra cosa hay pocos que tienen bitcoin que han entendido que la única manera de que el circulante del bitcoin al no aumentar su cantidad para dar cuenta si alguien lo llega a usar para comprar bienes y servicios, se debe de aumentar el valor de la moneda y fraccionarla de continuo. Hay especuladores que están contentos con eso, porque saben que la moneda en eses esquema no puede dejar de subir de valor, porque así está diseñada la moneda, alguien se cree que alguien va opera por decir una cifra muy baja de decenas de miles de dólares la unidad y la gente va estar comerciando con fracciones infinitisimales de la moneda haciendo multimillonarios a los especuladores que compraron "barato" y acaparadores de moneda.

Pero ni una palabra de las cuestiones básicos, preocupados por las "transacciones".

Todo el mundo del bitcoin es especulación pura y dura, solo hay humo.


----------



## Arctic (21 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues si eso es asi, estamos muy jodidos, porque si lo que pones asusta, del lado de Core asusta bastante mas.
> De todas maneras esta claro que no vemos los toros del mismo lado por que si miras coin.dance lo que parece es que en 80% pone other no un pool como ViaBTC, AntPool, etc. y las noticias que salen son que cada vez se suman mas pools y no pequeños como BTC.com
> Bitcoin's Second Biggest Mining Pool, BTC.com, Starts Mining Bitcoin Cash
> Y lo otro ya son interpretaciones tuyas que seran parecidas a la anterior. Como gane core el camino de bitcoin es la irrelevancia, para eso trabajan los de blocksteam y por eso hacen todo lo posible para ponerle palos en las ruedas a bitcoin para que no se adopte como el famoso eterno debate de la escalabilidad y su cabezoneria con el 1 Mb. Fiajte lo que paso asi que salio lo del hard fork, btc to the moon, y no es una contradicion que suba el bitcoin de core, es que ahora los de core van a tener que espabilarse o los de cash se los van a llevar por delante. Al tiempo.



Tienes pinta de ser un hombre como Dios manda. Cuantos BTC me cambias por BCC al precio actual? En la notaría que tú elijas.


----------



## workforfood (21 Ago 2017)

El tema de la creación del dinero, los bancos centrales, el circuito monetario, el coeficiente de caja de los bancos privados, la inversión la deuda etc.. 
El dinero se crea mediante deuda o sea de cubrir una necesidad se crea dinero no se crea de la nada.
Son cuestiones muy complejas para que un subnormal se invente una moneda le dé una cifra arbitraria de 21 millones de unidades y que suba de precio en 9 meses de 1000$ a 4000$ una burbuja de libro.
Pero nada hablando de problemas de transacciones cuando no lo usa nadie más que en los exchanges.


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> POSDATA DOS:
> 
> _¿ Cuánto del volumen de *BTC-ETH-BCC* (suman $ 5.500 millones entre los tres) se compone *de dinero constante y sonante* y, dentro de éste, cuántos son *dólares y euros* ?_
> 
> ...



Puedes hacerle la misma pregunta a un trader de bolsa, que si la capitalización de todas las acciones tiene algún sentido en el supuesto que todos se pongan a vender. La respuesta sería la misma, "¿Por qué habrían de vender?". 

Estamos en el mismo momento que estaban muchas empresas con fortísima capitalización y "poca chicha" en el mundo real. Esas empresas nos son muy familiares ahora (Amazon, Google, etc..), sufrieron un burbujón de otros clones que se cayeron por el camino (burbuja punto.com) y ahora forman parte de nuestras vidas. 

Bitcoin y la blockchain son un nuevo paradigma, una tecnología emergente. No se sabe cómo van a evolucionar exactamente, pero si queremos salir en la foto final, hay que estar dentro ahora, participar de su evolución, con los riesgos que eso conlleve.


----------



## workforfood (21 Ago 2017)

Cualquier tecnología blockchain o esa nueva del Tangle de la moneda IOTA que dicen que va a desbancar a bitcoin lo puede implantar cualquier moneda FIAT, pero no os da lo suficiente la mollera ni para llegar a pensarlo.
El blockchain es una tecnología que los bancos lo pueden implantar mañana y dejar el sistema que tienen ahora de transferencia bancaria el sistema tecnológico que usen no hay que crear monedas para nuevas tecnología de transferencias monetarias.

El mismo € puede funcionar con blockchains o con Tangle con lo que sea, no hay que hacer rifas de compras de monedas para implantar una tecnología de transferencia monetaria.


----------



## asilei (21 Ago 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Gracias Asilei, ya tengo mis BCC en mi PC de electroncash.
> Si alguien tiene el mismo problema, puede contactarme por privado y lo indico los pasos resumidos. Son los indicados aquí, pero bueno...





VictorW, si recopilas la información y la publicas en un post harás un buen servicio al foro. Si uno se lo curra y lo comparte ayuda a los otros.


----------



## workforfood (21 Ago 2017)

Que no se haya planteando un cambio es porque la gente le importa un huevo que una transferencia tarde un segundo, 12 horas o un par de días, un huevo literalmente.
Para los micropagos tengo el bonobus y el dinero en metálico, aunque también existen los monederos electrónicos. No hay en la gente común ninguna necesidad de usar bitcoin, bitpolla o bitcoño o los IDIOTAS, así de sencillo pero sí en los especuladores.


----------



## asilei (21 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Cualquier tecnología blockchain o esa nueva del Tangle de la moneda IOTA que dicen que va a desbancar a bitcoin lo puede implantar cualquier moneda FIAT, pero no os da lo suficiente la mollera ni para llegar a pensarlo.
> El blockchain es una tecnología que los bancos lo pueden implantar mañana y dejar el sistema que tienen ahora de transferencia bancaria el sistema tecnológico que usen no hay que crear monedas para nuevas tecnología de transferencias monetarias.
> 
> El mismo € puede funcionar con blockchains o con Tangle con lo que sea, no hay que hacer rifas de compras de monedas para implantar una tecnología de transferencia monetaria.



Ahí estoy de acuerdo contigo, de hecho ya se está implementando la tecnoogía en cadenas privadas con esa utilidad.

Lo que pasa es que la tecnología es sólo una parte de las criptos, la segunda parte y más disruptiva es justamente la creación de dinero con unos criterios predetrminados para poder incentivar una infraestructira distribuida sin control central. El valor de ese dinero lo marca la utilidad para los usuarios ya sea actual (precio) o futura (especulación)



> Que no se haya planteando un cambio es porque la gente le importa un huevo que una transferencia tarde un segundo, 12 horas o un par de días, un huevo literalmente.
> Para los micropagos tengo el bonobus y el dinero en metálico, aunque también existen los monederos electrónicos. No hay en la gente común ninguna necesidad de usar bitcoin, bitpolla o bitcoño o los IDIOTAS, así de sencillo pero sí en los especuladores.



Efectivamente, la utilidad junto con la confianza es la que determinará este cambio.


----------



## VictorW (21 Ago 2017)

Cierto Asilei.

Como conseguir BCC teniendo BTC en Blockchain.info antes de fork (1 de Agosto 2017). Os indico lo que hice:

Paso 1: envío de BTC´s desde Blockchain.info a Coinbase.
Paso 2: importar las claves privadas al cliente BCC, Electroncash. Activando el BIP39 en Options antes de incluir la seed (clave privada de 12 palabras de Blockchain.info). Tarda sobre 1 minuto en recibirlos. OJO, no se puede activar el BIP39 en la App del móvil, descargaros la versión para PC.
Paso 3: envío de BCC a un Exchange u otra wallet de BCC.

Espero ayudar a alguien...


----------



## workforfood (21 Ago 2017)

asilei dijo:


> El valor de ese dinero lo marca la utilidad para los usuarios ya sea actual (precio) o futura (especulación)



Pero si lo que falla es en eso principalmente pero os creéis que en el bitcoin solo va a haber un fork habrá cientos, cuando se llegue a los 21 millones de monedas. Habrá gente que diga que ese límite es una tontería y hay que replantear todo el tema del minado la recompensas y si debe haber un límite de monedas en circulación ya que el dinero=deuda. 

¿Puedo pedir créditos en bitcoin?

Pero no véis que dicha moneda tiene una concepción teórica mucho peor que la del dinero del monopoly.

Tiene unos fallos de no te menees, porque realmente no es dinero.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2017 at 13:05 ----------

Una moneda que no puedo pedir ningún crédito para invertir en crear fábricas, pisos o lo que sea no se le puede llamar moneda, pero hay que quitarse el dildo especulador del culo por un momento y pensar como se crea el dinero en el mundo real.

Por eso digo que el dinero del monopoly es más complejo que el dinero de las criptomonedas.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2017 at 13:23 ----------

De todo lo anterior que nadie responde nada y solo están preocupados con el bitcoin cash por si le come el terreno al bitcoin y tengan que cambiar de moneda para especular, ya han dejado las instrucciones.
La cosa más chunga es lo que he dicho la propia demanda de moneda aumenta su valor por lo tanto la hace imposible usarla como moneda. Sería como si en la zona euro se hubiera hecho una emisión de 21 millones de € los primeros las compraron céntimos acaparándolas y para atender las transacciones monetarias de la eurozona se tiene por cojones fraccionar los primeros tendrían miles de millones de € en pocas monedas sin hacer nada y los demás tendrían que comerciar en monedas infinitisimales todas llenas de 0 a la izquierda. Absurdo es poco, contestaciones a esta paradoja ninguna.


----------



## djun (21 Ago 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Cierto Asilei.
> 
> Como conseguir BCC teniendo BTC en Blockchain.info antes de fork (1 de Agosto 2017). Os indico lo que hice:
> 
> ...



Gracias. Pero no me queda claro este proceso. 

Paso 1. 
¿Para qué hay que enviar los BTC a desde Blockcha.info a Coinbase? (Yo tengo los Bitcoin en un Electrum portable (electrum-2.9.3-portable.exe), en un pendrive. ¿Desde ahí tengo que enviar los Bitcoin a Blockchain.info y después a Coinbase? Si es así tendré que registrarme antes en Coinbase. 


¿Los siguientes pasos 2 y 3 son correctos?: 

Paso 2. 
Tendré que descargar e instalar Electroncash http://www.electroncash.org/
Después activo BIP39 en Opciones... y luego importo la clave privada que es la semilla de 12 palabras de Blockchain.info.

Paso 3. 
En este momento Blockchain.info estará sin los Bitcoin que envié a Coinbase, y después habré obtenido los Bitcoin Cash (BCC) al importar la Clave privada (semilla de 12 palabras de Blockchain.info) desde Electroncash.

¿La aplicación Electroncash de escritorio que debemos descargar, es la que está en esta dirección: http://www.electroncash.org/ ?

Un saludo.


----------



## asilei (21 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero si lo que falla es en eso principalmente pero os creéis que en el bitcoin solo va a haber un fork habrá cientos, cuando se llegue a los 21 millones de monedas. Habrá gente que diga que ese límite es una tontería y hay que replantear todo el tema del minado la recompensas y si debe haber un límite de monedas en circulación ya que el dinero=deuda.
> 
> ¿Puedo pedir créditos en bitcoin?
> 
> ...



Esperaba esta pregunta sobre los hard-fork. Efectivamente, un hard-fork de BTC dobla la masa monetaria, puesto que cada fork mantiene sus 21M de tokens (incluso se puede proponer un hard-fork que modifique éste limite). Es evidente también que una situación de hard-fork como la vivida este verano genera incertidumbre e inestabilidad, igualmente y sin duda se sucederán más ocasiones hard-fork en el futuro, puesto que es un mecanismo de governanza basada en consenso para resolver conflictos de intereses o de diferentes visiones estratégicas. 

Este mecanismo de resolución de conflictos tiene dos ventajas muy importantes y por supuesto inexistentes en el sistema FIAT:
1) Un hard-fork por definición mantiene el histórico de la cadena de bloques, por lo tanto cada usuario conserva sus tokens en las dos cadenas. *No existe manipulación ni favoritismos en el reparto de la expansión monetaria como pasa con el sistema FIAT basado en un poder jerárquico*
2) La propuesta de utilidad y espectativas de cada fork definirá su valor, que al final son *los usuarios los que deciden con que fork quedarse o seguir con los dos*.

Puede pasar que despues de un hard-fork uno de los tokens desaparezca, tenga valor residual, aporte valor diferencial o realmente compitan por el mismo espacio. En cualquier caso el usuario tiene la última palabra y podrá optar.

Sobre los creditos en Bitcoin, es uno de los grandes campos a desarrollar y donde mas innovaciones vas a poder disfrutar. Que yo conozca ya existen dos servicios:

SALT Lending - bitcoin, ethereum Blockchain-Backed Loans
Profitable bitcoin lending | Global small business loans | Bitbond

Son Plataformas P2P de inversores y prestamos para consumo e inversión con respaldo BTC y recompensa de intereses.

Por último como mecanismo de financiación para nuevos proyectos, es imprescindibled destacar las ICO (Initial Coin Offering) mas info ¿Qué es un ICO? Así se gesta la salida al mercado de una criptomoneda - elEconomista.es

Por ejemplo un motor de búsqueda dstribuido con incentivos para los usuarios
Presearch


----------



## VictorW (21 Ago 2017)

djun dijo:


> Gracias. Pero no me queda claro este proceso.
> 
> Paso 1.
> ¿Para qué hay que enviar los BTC a desde Blockcha.info a Coinbase? (Yo tengo los Bitcoin en un Electrum portable (electrum-2.9.3-portable.exe), en un pendrive. ¿Desde ahí tengo que enviar los Bitcoin a Blockchain.info y después a Coinbase? Si es así tendré que registrarme antes en Coinbase.
> ...


----------



## Registrador (21 Ago 2017)

Leído en twitter:



> The more B*CH you convert to BTC today, the more B2X you'll be able to convert to BTC in November...



:XX:


----------



## Claudius (21 Ago 2017)

Stratis implementa la tecnología Tumblebit en la cartera Breeze


----------



## notengodeudas (21 Ago 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Cierto Asilei.
> 
> Como conseguir BCC teniendo BTC en Blockchain.info antes de fork (1 de Agosto 2017). Os indico lo que hice:
> 
> ...



Citadme si ponéis tutorial o algo


----------



## workforfood (21 Ago 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Puede pasar que despues de un hard-fork uno de los tokens desaparezca, tenga valor residual, aporte valor diferencial o realmente compitan por el mismo espacio. En cualquier caso el usuario tiene la última palabra y podrá optar.
> 
> Sobre los creditos en Bitcoin, es uno de los grandes campos a desarrollar y donde mas innovaciones vas a poder disfrutar. Que yo conozca ya existen dos servicios:
> 
> ...



Pero esto es una broma la primera es una web sin nada literalmente.

Y la segunda da préstamos con P2P que se denominan en $ y €. Con la paradoja que el interés del que presta es del 13%, me pregunto yo que rentabilidad es esa, si con el bitcoin sin prestarlo a nadie me puedo sacar un 400%. Tiene que ser chungo prestar bitcoins con el riesgo que no te devuelvan nada, para obtener una revaloración del 13%

:XX:

Vamos de risa es poco.

No sé si lo comprendo bien el tío que tiene bitcoin los presta según la cantidad que pide el prestatario en dólares o en € a un interés del 13% cuando el crédito al consumo en España está al 8% o sea el prestatario está pagando un interes de 5 puntos por encima para pedir un crédito al consumo por ejemplo, digo quien coño va a prestar un bitcoin con ese interés del 13% anual si ha subido en 8 meses el 400% y la empresa que pone en contacto me supongo que cobrará una comisión.

:XX:


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Que no se haya planteando un cambio es porque la gente le importa un huevo que una transferencia tarde un segundo, 12 horas o un par de días, un huevo literalmente.
> Para los micropagos tengo el bonobus y el dinero en metálico, aunque también existen los monederos electrónicos. No hay en la gente común ninguna necesidad de usar bitcoin, bitpolla o bitcoño o los IDIOTAS, así de sencillo pero sí en los especuladores.



Pues yo tengo 800 idiotas (más alguno más que sumo en el foro   ), menos mal que ether se ha portado esta mañana y hoy ando a la par, porque se ha tropezado un poco. 

Los idiotas están preminados y tienen cero fees. Su tecnología es aplicable a día de hoy, precisamente como tokens de prepago (prepagados con USD o con tu FIAT favorito, si te hace ilusión). No descartes que acabes algún día comprando idiotas con btcs para que tu bonobús te micropague según los trayectos que elijas y también los uses para pagar el café (¿A que eso no lo hace tu bonobús actual?).


----------



## Claudius (21 Ago 2017)

El primer bono corporativo Bitcoin de Japón.


----------



## workforfood (21 Ago 2017)

indenaiks dijo:


> Pues yo tengo 800 idiotas (más alguno más que sumo en el foro   ), menos mal que ether se ha portado esta mañana y hoy ando a la par, porque se ha tropezado un poco.
> 
> Los idiotas están preminados y tienen cero fees. Su tecnología es aplicable a día de hoy, precisamente como tokens de prepago (prepagados con USD o con tu FIAT favorito, si te hace ilusión). No descartes que acabes algún día comprando idiotas con btcs para que tu bonobús te micropague según los trayectos que elijas y también los uses para pagar el café (¿A que eso no lo hace tu bonobús actual?).



Los monederos electrónicos no los usa nadie para ciertas cosas la gente prefiere pagar en metálico, nadie tiene interés en comprar el pan o un café y quede registrado en un libro descentralizado. Es que no tiene sentido.
Lo normal es que los micropagos se hagan como pagar el bus o el transporte público una tarjeta que la recargas cuando quieres y ya está, no hay demanda alguna para implantar otro sistema ya está inventado, se llama recarga de monederos que pueden ser lo universales que quieras, con cero comisiones y con ciertas ventajas como ahorro cuando más usas la tarjeta etc.


----------



## asilei (21 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero esto es una broma la primera es una web sin nada literalmente.
> 
> Y la segunda da préstamos con P2P que se denominan en $ y €. Con la paradoja que el interés del que presta es del 13%, me pregunto yo que rentabilidad es esa, si con el bitcoin sin prestarlo a nadie me puedo sacar un 400%. Tiene que ser chungo prestar bitcoins con el riesgo que no te devuelvan nada, para obtener una revaloración del 13%
> 
> ...



¿En que quedamos, es humo o da una rentabilidad del 400%? En este último caso si quieres pedir prestados BTC ya sabes que tasas te tocará pagar.



> La cosa más chunga es lo que he dicho la propia demanda de moneda aumenta su valor por lo tanto la hace imposible usarla como moneda. Sería como si en la zona euro se hubiera hecho una emisión de 21 millones de € los primeros las compraron céntimos acaparándolas y para atender las transacciones monetarias de la eurozona se tiene por cojones fraccionar los primeros tendrían miles de millones de € en pocas monedas sin hacer nada y los demás tendrían que comerciar en monedas infinitisimales todas llenas de 0 a la izquierda. Absurdo es poco, contestaciones a esta paradoja ninguna.



Sobre este punto aunque te lias un poco con los 21M€ iniciales y miles de millones de € finales, coincido que es un inconveniente usar como medio de pago una moneda que fluctua tanto de valor. Pero debe tenerse en cuenta que BTC es una moneda DEFLACIONARIA con una oferta predefinida, y ahora está en fase de crecimiento de demanda. Por lo tanto esto seguirá hasta que encuentre un cierto punto de equilibrio que nadie sabe donde está.

Ls sistemas actuales de pago basados en BTC en general realizan conversión BTC/FIAT en tiempo real en el momento de la transacción.

Sobre las fracciones de BTC, ya los sabes pero no está de más recordarlo, la unidad Satoshi son 0.00000001 BTC (1 BTC = 100.000.000 Satoshi). A fecha de hoy 1 USD equivale a 25.000 Satoshis aprox. Cuando BTC se asienta como medio de pago la unidad monetaria serán Satoshis.


----------



## tixel (21 Ago 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No le asusta nada, porque la ignorancia es así de atrevida.
> 
> Lo único quen ocurre es que no llega a comprender la importancia de la descentralización. Pero usuarios como éste y como keinur siempre van a existir. Son el percentil 2'5% menos afortunado en la comprensión del funcionamiento de Bitcoin dentro de una curva normal y siempre existirán. Ni siquiera son una anomalía.



Conozco la importancia de la descentralizacion al menos tan bien como tu. Y q se incremente el temaño del bloque hasta cierto punto esta ya mas q demostrado q no afecta a ella y no hace falta mirar la cantidad de nodos q hay. Ademas nadie dice q esa sea la solucion definitiva por los siglos de los siglos pero lo q esta claro es q habia q hacer algo con bloques llenos y comisiones por las nubes. Y fijate tu que los unicos q no queria eran los de core, no vaya a ser q se les joda el negocio de chuparse todas las comisiones y controlar la ligthing network
A saber que interes teneis en core, pero apesta un poco, y estais engañando a la gente. Al q se quiera enterar un poco q se pase por el reddit de btc y se lea el faq,( no el reddit de bitcoin q ese esta tomado por core y hay censura)y por elbitcoin.org si no os van a engañar estos q algunos teneis por gurus y no saben ni de donde les da el aire.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2017 at 16:07 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Lo bueno de haberos metido una patada en el culo a los Jihanes, Roger Vers e ignorantes de la vida como tú y keinur es que ya no tenéis excusa para andar lloriqueando por las esquinas. Ahora os podéis largar con viento fresco de Bitcoin a la mierda esa que habéis diseñado, con vuestro 87% de minado "unknown" (que ya sabemos todos de quién se trata), vuestros cien nodos de mierda, vuestra red sin prácticamente transacciones, vuestro inexistente equipo de desarrollo, vuestros mineros con backdoors y vuestro exploit del asicboost.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-ago-2017 at 03:22 ----------
> 
> ...



Patada en el culo dices? Aqui los unicos q se estan llevando una patada pero no en el culo precisamente son los de core y blocksteam q estan viendo q se les escapa el control del invento.
Si ves q a bth le han dado una patada en el culo es q no sabes ni siquiera donde lo tienes.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2017 at 16:10 ----------




Ocnarf Aviv dijo:


> Un placer verte de nuevo por aquí, Sr. Mojon, ¡ya estamos todos!
> 
> Espero que la vehemencia que se destila por aquí no cause bajas (por ninguno de los lados) y que no nos hagáis volver al reddit, que es una puta mierda.
> 
> ...



Claro por eso hay un mensaje de Nakamoto diciendo q escalar a tamaño de visa no lo ve problema y mira como andamos casi 10 años despues, con el limite provisional q puso el mismo.
Y bth ya ha solucionado unas cuantas cosas, averigualas tu q son bastante obvias.


----------



## workforfood (21 Ago 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Sobre este punto aunque te lias un poco con los 21M€ iniciales y miles de millones de € finales, coincido que es un inconveniente usar como medio de pago una moneda que fluctua tanto de valor. Pero debe tenerse en cuenta que BTC es una moneda DEFLACIONARIA con una oferta predefinida, y ahora está en fase de crecimiento de demanda. *Por lo tanto esto seguirá hasta que encuentre un cierto punto de equilibrio que nadie sabe donde está.*



Que nadie sabe donde está, pues claro porque ninguna moneda en el mundo se crea así ni los $ ni el € ni nada, las monedas se crean según aumento de de deuda o PIB. 
Una moneda siempre tiene contrapartida una deuda o una propiedad. Por lo tanto si te endeudas o compras algo estás creando moneda de continuo. Son conceptos básicos. Una moneda como el € tiene que satifacer todos los bienes y servicios producidos por la economía de la Eurozona por lo tanto tiene que producir moneda de continuo. Pero estamos siendo conservadores el Bitcoin es una moneda MUNDIAL tenemos que dividir todo el PIB mundial entre las 21 millones de monedas para saber el valor de cada bitcoin que luego se fraccione en 8 decimales es igual.

:XX:

El monopoly es más serio.


----------



## tixel (21 Ago 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Tienes pinta de ser un hombre como Dios manda. Cuantos BTC me cambias por BCC al precio actual? En la notaría que tú elijas.



Acepto el envite. Dime cuantos me das por 1 btc? Supongo q como supones q bth se va al guano podemos salir ganando los 2 , tu me das por ejemplo10 y te los quitas de enmedio antes de q no valgan nada y yo te doy tu querido btc.
Si te hace por mi encantado.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2017 at 16:17 ----------




Registrador dijo:


> Leído en twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> :XX:



Y para q quieres esa basura, en caso q la haya, q lo dudo.


----------



## asilei (21 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Que nadie sabe donde está, pues claro porque ninguna moneda en el mundo se crea así ni los $ ni el € ni nada, las monedas se crean según aumento de de deuda o PIB.
> Una moneda siempre tiene contrapartida una deuda o una propiedad. Por lo tanto si te endeudas o compras algo estás creando moneda de continuo. Son conceptos básicos. Una moneda como el € tiene que satifacer todos los bienes y servicios producidos por la economía de la Eurozona por lo tanto tiene que producir moneda de continuo. Pero estamos siendo conservadores el Bitcoin es una moneda MUNDIAL tenemos que dividir todo el PIB mundial entre las 21 millones de monedas para saber el valor de cada bitcoin que luego se fraccione en 8 decimales es igual.
> 
> :XX:
> ...



Las monedas FIAT se crean con deuda, las basadas en patron oro por ejemplo no. ¿Pero el PIB? como mucho el PIB dará respaldo al valor de la moneda, pero no la crea. Por otro lado ¿el QE del BCE te parece mas serio?

En su momento ya se hizo una estimación como experimento, no sobre el PIB mundial, sino sobre el 10% aprox que representa el impacto de Internet en el PÎB global. Si no recuerdo mal el resultado era que 1 Satoshi equivaldrá a 1 Yen. Por lo tanto 1 USD = 100 Satoshis y 1 BTC = 1M USD. Aqui lo tienes, el valor de BTC estará entre 0 y 1M USD ::


----------



## workforfood (21 Ago 2017)

Un cálculo inventado sin pies ni cabeza 

Qué cojones es esto


> Sobre el 10% aprox que representa el impacto de Internet en el PÎB global.



Vamos por decir algo dices entre 0 y un millón como si no dices nada, esa es la ciencia económica que hay detrás del bitcoin humo sin parar. Respecto a los que se están cagando literalmente con el fork de los cojones del bitcoin, forks va a haber decenas de bitcoins sin parar en los próximos años. El grupo disidente se hará un bitcoin con las características que quiera. Así en vez de especular con un bitcoin lo hacéis con 10 a la vez.


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (21 Ago 2017)

*Ciñámonos al tema*



tixel dijo:


> Conozco la importancia de la descentralizacion al menos tan bien como tu. Y q se incremente el temaño del bloque hasta cierto punto esta ya mas q demostrado q no afecta a ella y no hace falta mirar la cantidad de nodos q hay. Ademas nadie dice q esa sea la solucion definitiva por los siglos de los siglos pero lo q esta claro es q habia q hacer algo con bloques llenos y comisiones por las nubes. Y fijate tu que los unicos q no queria eran los de core, no vaya a ser q se les joda el negocio de chuparse todas las comisiones y controlar la ligthing network
> A saber que interes teneis en core, pero apesta un poco, y estais engañando a la gente. Al q se quiera enterar un poco q se pase por el reddit de btc y se lea el faq,( no el reddit de bitcoin q ese esta tomado por core y hay censura)y por elbitcoin.org si no os van a engañar estos q algunos teneis por gurus y no saben ni de donde les da el aire.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-ago-2017 at 16:07 ----------
> ...



Si encuentras ese mensaje de Nakamoto, te agradecería que lo hicieras público aquí en el foro. De todas formas, si quieres hacemos el cálculo del tamaño de bloque necesario para permitir la tasa de transacciones que tiene Visa actualmente (sale muchiiiísimo más de 8MB, te lo aseguro).

Y la otra súper mejora de BCH es que el ajuste de la dificultad se realiza más a menudo, en vez de esperar el ciclo completo de 2000 bloques. Debieron de emplear una gran cantidad de recursos y de materia gris para "parir" estas dos soluciones de escalabilidad que nunca se le habrían ocurrido a nadie. Va a ser que son unos genios, y nosotros sin darnos cuenta jejeje.

Oye, que BCH está súper bien para especular y tal, pero hay que tener la cara muy dura o mucho desconocimiento para venir aquí a hablar de las bondades técnicas del Jihan Cash.

Sin acritud


----------



## asilei (21 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Un cálculo inventado sin pies ni cabeza
> 
> Qué cojones es esto




Internet ya representa el 5,2% del PIB

Solo en España el año pasado, a nivel global buscalo tu mismo.


----------



## mamendurrio (21 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Quedan 394 bloques para que se active
> 
> Lo "normal" es unos 6 bloques por hora, por tanto para el miercoles noche
> 
> ...



Y el que al aparecer BIP-148 ya está "locked in" que nos significa?

---------- Post added 21-ago-2017 at 18:31 ----------




workforfood dijo:


> Los monederos electrónicos no los usa nadie para ciertas cosas la gente prefiere pagar en metálico, nadie tiene interés en comprar el pan o un café y quede registrado en un libro descentralizado. Es que no tiene sentido.
> Lo normal es que los micropagos se hagan como pagar el bus o el transporte público una tarjeta que la recargas cuando quieres y ya está, no hay demanda alguna para implantar otro sistema ya está inventado, se llama recarga de monederos que pueden ser lo universales que quieras, con cero comisiones y con ciertas ventajas como ahorro cuando más usas la tarjeta etc.



¿Y has oído tu de los BITCOIN DEBIT CARDS, sí, esas tarjetas de débito cargadas con bitcoin, con las que puedes hacer compras en cualquier sitio donde acepten tarjetas de crédito como las que emite cualquier banco? Sí, incluso en cafeterías, restaurantes, ferreterías y algunas panaderías?


----------



## barborico (21 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Que nadie sabe donde está, pues claro porque ninguna moneda en el mundo se crea así ni los $ ni el € ni nada, las monedas se crean según aumento de de deuda o PIB.
> Una moneda siempre tiene contrapartida una deuda o una propiedad. Por lo tanto si te endeudas o compras algo estás creando moneda de continuo. Son conceptos básicos. Una moneda como el € tiene que satifacer todos los bienes y servicios producidos por la economía de la Eurozona por lo tanto tiene que producir moneda de continuo. Pero estamos siendo conservadores el Bitcoin es una moneda MUNDIAL tenemos que dividir todo el PIB mundial entre las 21 millones de monedas para saber el valor de cada bitcoin que luego se fraccione en 8 decimales es igual.



:XX: :XX: :XX:

Claro, claro, cuando compro algo creo moneda en todos los casos, claro que sí. 

Claro, claro, cuando compro algo el dinero que gasto va a una hucha "porque así tiene una contrapartida". Claro que sí, campeón. 


```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=18965474&postcount=116
```
Rescato también:



> El valor de bitcoin reside en la podredumbre de las monedas estatales.
> Más concretamente, en las expectativas negativas futuras que poseen.
> 
> ¿Alguien confía en los gestores del gobierno? ¿Alguien ha visto que se creen mecanismos para auditarlos públicamente a golpe de clic -sin tener que hacer el pino puente en gravedad 0-?
> ...


----------



## asilei (21 Ago 2017)

Próximos eventos en BTC:

1) Segwit se activará en BTC dentro de 300 bloques (aprox en 48 horas) Coin Dance | Bitcoin Block Details
2) Recalculo dificultad de minado dentro de 300 bloques (previsión reducir 0,43%) Bitcoin Difficulty and Hashrate Chart - BitcoinWisdom
3) Proximo halving de minado, reducir recompensa de 12,5 BTC a 6 BTC por bloque (Junio 2020) Bitcoin Block Reward Halving Countdown

Por lo tanto en 48 horas aparecerán nuevos servicios, de momento se mantiene la dificultad de minado y la recompensa asegurada en 12,5 BTC hasta 2020.

1.781.724 BTC (mas las fees) es la tarta a repartir entre los mineros hasta junio 2020.


----------



## mamendurrio (21 Ago 2017)

en pocos dias el nivel de dificultad del BCH aumentará, haciendolo menos rentable de minar que el BTC...
Jimmy Song‏ @jimmysong 19h19 hours ago
352 blocks in the last 17 hours on BCH, at this rate, difficulty will go up in about 3 days and 11 hrs, making it less profitable than BTC.
Twitter

La mierda fork de Noviembre sin replay protection....cuidadín para el que aun no sepa nada del tema....iros informando...


----------



## p_pin (21 Ago 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Y el que al aparecer BIP-148 ya está "locked in" que nos significa?



Bip148 era uasf (User Activated Soft Fork) el fork suave activado por los usuarios, es decir los nodos (la razón por la que se creo el bitcoincash) Los usuarios quitando poder a los mineros 
Los mineros tenían que señalizar sw para que se aprobara... si alguno no lo hubiera hecho, los nodos, lo habrían rechazado

Imagino que una vez esté implementado sw, uasf pasará a desactivarse

Bip141 (SW) ya está aprobado, pero para implementarse tiene que pasar un periodo de gracia de 2016 bloques, que es en el que estamos su estado lo "denominan locked in"


----------



## Nico (21 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> De todo lo anterior que nadie responde nada y solo están preocupados con el bitcoin cash por si le come el terreno al bitcoin y tengan que cambiar de moneda para especular, ya han dejado las instrucciones.



workforfood:

No es que "_nadie responde nada_"... es que este es el HILO NUMERO DOCE (12) del bitcoin y, en todos estos años (y miles de post) todas y cada una de las cuestiones han sido tratadas.

Las explicaciones y los debates han sido dados todos pero, lo que hay aquí -básicamente- es:

a) Gente que tiene más que claro el asunto pero, mientras la burbuja dure y la cotización suba, mantendrá el ojo atento, el dedo en el botón de "sell" y esperarán hasta el máximo prudencial antes de salirse disparados con su "sucio fiat" a la casa. Varios de ellos millonarios. *No se les puede criticar la opción ni la estrategia.* :Aplauso:

b) Gente que no tiene ni la más mínima idea pero, "como sube", prefieren hacer oídos sordos, decir que tus comentarios son "FUD", *leer sólo lo que los deje tranquilos*.
Dado que no están tan atentos -ni han preparado adecuadamente para su "salida"-, cuando llegue el revire serán los que se quedarán con los "bits" en la "cold wallet" sin -tampoco- entender "qué pasó". :

c) Gente que se huele la burbuja especulativa pero, no tiene muy en claro cómo o por qué... de todos modos como no se van a beneficiar en el fondo sienten algún grado de envidia del potencial aprovechamiento que puedan llegar a hacer los que están adentro. Parte de sus críticas son fundadas y parte las hacen con el dolor de ver que algunos que se montaron a tiempo van a salir millonarios de la jugada. Así son los humanos. :rolleye:

d) Gente que más o menos puede analizarlo estructuralmente (como tú pretendes) pero que, salvo como ejercicio intelectual, no cambia la posición, ni la acción *de ninguno de los grupos anteriores*.

Por eso es que "_nadie te contesta nada"_... las posiciones y los roles ya fueron asumidos hace mucho. Hay poco nuevo para conversar.


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Los monederos electrónicos no los usa nadie para ciertas cosas la gente prefiere pagar en metálico, nadie tiene interés en comprar el pan o un café y quede registrado en un libro descentralizado. Es que no tiene sentido.
> Lo normal es que los micropagos se hagan como pagar el bus o el transporte público una tarjeta que la recargas cuando quieres y ya está, no hay demanda alguna para implantar otro sistema ya está inventado, se llama recarga de monederos que pueden ser lo universales que quieras, con cero comisiones y con ciertas ventajas como ahorro cuando más usas la tarjeta etc.



No sabes lo que la gente quiere. Es algo por inventar. Habría que probar.

Las tarjetas las recargas, sí, pero yo tengo una de la Tussam de Sevilla que uso de higos a brevas y solo sirve para eso y nada más, y recargarla es un coñazo. Eso si no se me olvida echarla a la cartera cuando viajo a esa ciudad, como me pasó una vez. 

Lo que quedaría registrado es que un número pasó de una cartera a otra. No hay ningún dato personal, y se ganaría en transparencia de las instituciones públicas. 

La recarga de monederos ya lo puedes probar cuando quieras, con sus comisiones, que muchas veces son dobles, por cargarla y luego por comprar con un prepago. 

Si se implanta un sistema de monedero universal, la gente abandonaría las monedas. Imagina aparcar y no tener que calcular nada el coste de la zona azul. Le enchufas unos IOTAS al parkímetro y te llevas algunos de vuelta si la gestión es rápida, sin papeles, porque tu matrícula pasa a estar en el sistema y no hace falta un recibo. Con unos iotas del mismo monedero te tomas un café y recargas tu tarjeta cuando pagas con euros en la gasolinera. Luego, en casa, tu sistema solar ha recaudado IOTAS instantáneos (M2M) que la compañia eléctrica los recupera luego al cargar un coche eléctrico.

Calderilla sin comisiones, y que puedes trazar si hay delito o si te acusan de no haber pagado algo. Pagarías por minutos de uso en vez de fracciones. Enchufas la tarjeta, te cobra una máquina y el servicio es más barato que si tienes a un tipo con la calderilla. 

Yo pago mis almuerzos con sucios billetes y monedillas. Desconozco el sablazo de VISA si saco la ídem, pero sospecho que mi restaurante se sumaría encantado a un prepago con tokens sin tener que dar cambio y hacer y cerrar caja (los empleados ladrones prefieren las monedillas) y con liquidación en euros cuando quisiera (si le apetece convertirlos).


----------



## p_pin (21 Ago 2017)

No sé, me da la sensación que vamos a tener 2-3 días "moviditos". Más allá de la cotización, el tema minero puede propiciar escenarios que no sé si son los "planeados", y si se tienen pensado planes de contingencia.


----------



## sirpask (21 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> No sé, me da la sensación que vamos a tener 2-3 días "moviditos". Más allá de la cotización, el tema minero puede propiciar escenarios que no sé si son los "planeados", y si se tienen pensado planes de contingencia.



Si, son lo planeado, el chino lleva dando por culo años, no difiere nada lo de ahora.

Y sobre el plan de contingencia, es claro, cambiar el tiempo de respuesta en la dificultad proponiendolo mediante un consenso que no genere un hardfork.

¿Que las transacciones no llegan? ... Pues paciencia. Ademas, atacar tan descaradamente a la BC de BTC... No va a dar buena prensa, ni imagen.


----------



## tixel (22 Ago 2017)

Ocnarf Aviv dijo:


> Si encuentras ese mensaje de Nakamoto, te agradecería que lo hicieras público aquí en el foro. De todas formas, si quieres hacemos el cálculo del tamaño de bloque necesario para permitir la tasa de transacciones que tiene Visa actualmente (sale muchiiiísimo más de 8MB, te lo aseguro).
> 
> Y la otra súper mejora de BCH es que el ajuste de la dificultad se realiza más a menudo, en vez de esperar el ciclo completo de 2000 bloques. Debieron de emplear una gran cantidad de recursos y de materia gris para "parir" estas dos soluciones de escalabilidad que nunca se le habrían ocurrido a nadie. Va a ser que son unos genios, y nosotros sin darnos cuenta jejeje.
> 
> ...



Mira bonito te lo buscas tu si tienes interes, tampoco sera tan dificil. Y segundo lo mismo q lo primero, te informas un poquito, ya di enlaces y despues vienes aqui a hablar del desconocimiento y lo burro q eres tu, no yo.
Sin acritud

---------- Post added 22-ago-2017 at 00:38 ----------




keinur dijo:


> [PATCH] increase block size limit
> 
> _We can phase in a change later if we get closer to needing it._
> 
> ...



Ese no es.

---------- Post added 22-ago-2017 at 00:40 ----------




asilei dijo:


> Próximos eventos en BTC:
> 
> 1) Segwit se activará en BTC dentro de 300 bloques (aprox en 48 horas) Coin Dance | Bitcoin Block Details
> 2) Recalculo dificultad de minado dentro de 300 bloques (previsión reducir 0,43%) Bitcoin Difficulty and Hashrate Chart - BitcoinWisdom
> ...



Que coño de nuevos servicios. Algunos parecen un comercial vendehumos.
Una paginita para ver la decadencia de btc para adorar al nuevo rey bth. Los mineros abandonando la nave nodriza
http://fork.lol/


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Ago 2017)

que no es BTH capullo, que es BCH


----------



## tixel (22 Ago 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> que no es BTH capullo, que es BCH



Aun no lo saben ellos pero aqui sobran listillos que es lo unico que saben y con eso es lo unico que pueden argumentar. Brillante
Por cierto que esto se esta poniendo a webo para vender ahora btc y pillar bth que es lo que va a hacer el menda lerenda. Cuando gane mas que vosotros ya me pasare a regodear un ratito. Double Bonus.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Ago 2017)

¿Qué es BTH? :S :S


----------



## asilei (22 Ago 2017)

Actualizo proximos eventos

1) Segwit se activará en BTC dentro de 230 bloques (aprox en 38 horas) Coin Dance | Bitcoin Block Details
2) Recálculo dificultad de minado dentro de 230 bloques (previsión reducir 1,48%) Bitcoin Difficulty and Hashrate Chart - BitcoinWisdom


----------



## workforfood (22 Ago 2017)

indenaiks dijo:


> No sabes lo que la gente quiere. Es algo por inventar. Habría que probar.
> 
> Las tarjetas las recargas, sí, pero yo tengo una de la Tussam de Sevilla que uso de higos a brevas y solo sirve para eso y nada más, y recargarla es un coñazo. Eso si no se me olvida echarla a la cartera cuando viajo a esa ciudad, como me pasó una vez.
> 
> ...



Apuestas por un mundo sin dinero en metálico que hasta para comprar un chicle quede registrado, pero te digo una cosa en internet hay algo que se llama paypal asociado a una cuenta corriente, dicho paypal puede tener un saldo para utilizarlo como monedero no sé si hay tarjetas paypal y las comisiones que haya. Pero los monederos no han evolucionado nada porque la gente no los quiere usar así de sencillo. No hay que inventar monedas nuevas para lo que dices, con el mismo € se puede hacer, pero nadie lo usa más que para cosas como las tarjetas de transporte y nada más y no lo hacen para no tener que usar billetes o monedas lo hacen por los importantes descuentos que ofrecen dichas tarjetas que te sale por la mitad o menos.


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (22 Ago 2017)

*Desde un pv técnico, segwit es mejor*



keinur dijo:


> [PATCH] increase block size limit
> 
> _We can phase in a change later if we get closer to needing it._
> 
> ...



Gracias por las referencias, keinur.

En el hilo de bitcointalk se menciona la posibilidad de aumentar el tamaño del bloque cuando fuera necesario, y Satoshi afirmaba que es posible hacerlo, y que su propuesta era hacerlo un poco antes de llegar al límite de transacciones admitidas por el tamaño de bloque en vigor. Otros usuarios planteaban aumentarlo con antelación para evitar que la red bitcoin se colapsara en un futuro, como así ha pasado (entiéndase colapsar por "demasiadas transacciones pendientes y aumento de las comisiones"). Las conversaciones, en todo caso se ceñían sólo a la propuesta de aumento del tamaño del bloque, no a otras opciones de mejora de la escalabilidad que aparecieron con posterioridad a esta intervención de Satoshi Nakamoto.

Desconocemos qué opinión tendría Satoshi acerca de la opción de escalabilidad offchain que plantea segwit, pero está claro que desde el punto de vista técnico es una opción mucho más elegante que estar aumentando el tamaño de bloque (cambio de código y hardfork por lo tanto) cada vez que la mempool se desboque. Los adalides de la opción de Jihan y Ver deberían darse cuenta de que eso lleva a un *crecimiento exponencial del tamaño de la cadena de bloques* a medida que bitcoin sea más utilizado, lo cual no puede traernos nada bueno, como bien sabemos en Burbuja.

EMHO el único interés de los mineros que apoyan BCH es mantener una estructura de ingresos que les favorece, y lo demás se la trae floja. Claro, clarísimo lo veo, en todo caso veremos cómo termina esta lucha de poderes, algunos intentarán/emos hacer caja mientras tanto 

Saludos

)


----------



## Registrador (22 Ago 2017)

Ocnarf Aviv dijo:


> EMHO el único interés de los mineros que apoyan BCH es mantener una estructura de ingresos que les favorece, y lo demás se la trae floja.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> )



Es que es tan evidente, que quien no lo vea está ciego. Jihan como minero ha montado el Bcash para reforzar su posición. Va a montar un minero una altcoin que perjudique a los mineros?

Que los mayores mineros apoyen Bcash es lógico, que haya usuarios q apoyen Bcash es un sinsentido.


----------



## Claudius (22 Ago 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Es que es tan evidente, que quien no lo vea está ciego. Jihan como minero ha montado el Bcash para reforzar su posición. Va a montar un minero una altcoin que perjudique a los mineros?
> 
> Que los mayores mineros apoyen Bcash es lógico, que haya usuarios q apoyen Bcash es un sinsentido.



Ergo quien tiene el poder económico?


----------



## Don Meliton (22 Ago 2017)

Temas calientes?

::

Sabia que viviria para veros haciendo el putapenas, postergaos a la segunda division en un foro de tercera.

Quien se rie ahora, pringaos?


----------



## sirpask (22 Ago 2017)

Jajajaja.. el BTC a temas calientes. Mejor a bolsa e inversiones hombre.


----------



## barborico (22 Ago 2017)

Como va el corto en btc, calvopez?


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (22 Ago 2017)

*Lucha de poderes*



Claudius dijo:


> Ergo quien tiene el poder económico?



El sistema de gobernanza de Bitcoin es por consenso, está muy lejos de ser una dictadura en la que los mineros impongan su criterio. De hecho, en dos días, segwit estará activado a pesar de la clara oposición de varios de estos "garantizadores del hash".

Un ejemplo que puede ser útil para comprender lo que está pasando en Bitcoin: ¿Alguien se puede imaginar que las empresas fabricantes de fibra óptica le impongan a las operadoras de telecomunicaciones cómo tienen que hacer el despliegue de sus redes? ¿A que nó tiene sentido?

Las cosas que no tienen sentido no fructifican, el devenir de los acontecimientos "desecha" los absurdos que van apareciendo, dando coherencia al relato...

En fin, esto, como casi todo en la vida, es una lucha de poderes, veremos en qué queda.

:ouch:


----------



## sirpask (22 Ago 2017)

Y luke tanteando al universo BTC sobre una reduccion a 300k del tamaño de bloque... 
Lo peor de todo es que el 90% de la gente de este mundillo se está preguntando por qué Luke viene ahora diciendo esto....

En fin...


----------



## Claudius (22 Ago 2017)

Ocnarf Aviv dijo:


> El sistema de gobernanza de Bitcoin es por consenso, está muy lejos de ser una dictadura en la que los mineros impongan su criterio. De hecho, en dos días, segwit estará activado a pesar de la clara oposición de varios de estos "garantizadores del hash".
> 
> Un ejemplo que puede ser útil para comprender lo que está pasando en Bitcoin: ¿Alguien se puede imaginar que las empresas fabricantes de fibra óptica le impongan a las operadoras de telecomunicaciones cómo tienen que hacer el despliegue de sus redes? ¿A que nó tiene sentido?
> 
> ...



Ya veremos en Noviembre.., las sorpresas 'republicanas, y nacionales' que nos esperan. 

Para que exista consenso, suele tener que haber simbiosis, y aquí en los agentes que intervienen ya no hay la segunda. 




Ocnarf Aviv dijo:


> ¿Alguien se puede imaginar que las empresas fabricantes de fibra óptica le impongan a las operadoras de telecomunicaciones cómo tienen que hacer el despliegue de sus redes? ¿A que nó tiene sentido?



No creo que sea este un buen simil..

Si una o n multinacionales fabricante de fibra son partícipes en un % importante de la operadora de telecomunicaciones, tendrán peso de gobernanza en los caminos a tomar por la teleco, con lo que a lo mejor no interesa en zonas geográficas globales desplegar fibra para encarecer precios, porque se tiene dominancia del mercado.

Y en otras interesa tirarlos, porque existe mucha competencia y libertad de elección.

Vamos, el consenso al que se tiene que llegar en cualquier consejo de admo. de una empresa con accionariado, cuando se toman decisiones.

Como ves, se pueden ver las cosas de muchas maneras..

Unas son objetivas, y otras subjetivas, depende si se piense con el corazón, con la cabeza u otros órganos.


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (22 Ago 2017)

*A ver qué pasa*



Claudius dijo:


> Ya veremos en Noviembre.., las sorpresas 'republicanas, y nacionales' que nos esperan.
> 
> Para que exista consenso, suele tener que haber simbiosis, y aquí en los agentes que intervienen ya no hay la segunda.



Tienes razón, no le llamemos consenso, llamémosle "lucha de poderes sin ganador absoluto". Puede parecerse a la geopolítica mundial actual, cuando las potencias se dedican a intervenir en sus zonas de influencia con armamento convencional en vez de utilizar bombas atómicas que llevaría al aniquilamiento absoluto de ambos bandos.



Claudius dijo:


> No creo que sea este un buen simil..
> 
> Si una o n multinacionales fabricante de fibra son partícipes en un % importante de la operadora de telecomunicaciones, tendrán peso de gobernanza en los caminos a tomar por la teleco, con lo que a lo mejor no interesa en zonas geográficas globales desplegar fibra para encarecer precios, porque se tiene dominancia del mercado.
> 
> ...



En el caso que me planteas, si las cableras estuvieran en el consejo de admón. de la teleco, entonces habría cierto grado de simbiosis, y ya indicaste en tu comentario que este no es el caso actual. Por eso me parecía un buen ejemplo de lo que está pasando.

Veremos dónde acaba todo esto, a ver si finalmente vemos "cautivo y desarmado el Ejército Jihan" o "delenda est Core", ¿quién sabe?


----------



## mamendurrio (22 Ago 2017)

Segwit Update - 144 blocks in 31.5 hrs. Segwit ETA 48 hrs. BCH will get much more difficulty in about 7 hrs, may make Segwit come faster.

Twitter

---------- Post added 22-ago-2017 at 15:44 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Joder, el Clapham postea más de lo que caga.
> 
> Aunque en ambos casos el resultado es el mismo




Y todavia no le tienes en ignorados? Yo acabo de hacerlo...no tengo tiempo para tanta basura


----------



## p_pin (22 Ago 2017)

Qué cosas, el 5% de los bloques minados de bccash, señalizados con SW :XX:

Block Size Vote - Block - %
default 864 93.91%
segwit 49 5.33%
BU 7 0.76%


----------



## tixel (22 Ago 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Es que es tan evidente, que quien no lo vea está ciego. Jihan como minero ha montado el Bcash para reforzar su posición. Va a montar un minero una altcoin que perjudique a los mineros?
> 
> Que los mayores mineros apoyen Bcash es lógico, que haya usuarios q apoyen Bcash es un sinsentido.



Veis eso y sois incapaces de ver porque los de core son tan reacios a incrementar el tamaño de bloque hay tarden 20 minutos los bloques y haya q pagar 5 euros por cualquier transferencia. Si hace eso un banco t cambias al dia siguiente, pero aqui tododios no solo contento sino q lo apoya por lo q se ve.
Y lo de reforzar posiciones de jihan y demas pues no se, ellos quieren lo q le corresponde y lo de Nakamoto dijo q es q a medida q las recompensas por bloque caen se creara un mercado de transacciones q es de lo q viviran los mineros, q recuerdo son los q sostienen esto y q los de blocksteam se quiern apropiar con su segwit y la ln privada q se qquieren montar.
Menos mal q les paramos los pies y explicamos a los ignorantes como va esto, porque los muy burros piensan q los intereses de blocksteam son los suyos.
A espabilar, q aqui se supone q la gente q entra ha salido de matrix.
Pa que no se diga aqui teneis uno y bastantes mas articulos para q alguno se aclare la cabeza, mas bien unos cueantos y dejen de soltar estupideces.
El desmoronamiento de Blockstream / Core - Bitcoin en Español
Y para ver si abris los ojos de una puta vez y dejais de andar jodiendo con argumentos de tontito de 5 años, vamos a descojonarnos de como los mineros abandonan la nave, y sin mineros.... 
el nombre ya incita al descojono
fork.lol
Me voy al reddit de btc q aunque sea en ingles alli al menos aprendo algo, la primera noticia es q okcoin ya lo acepta. Otro mas, al final vais a quedar en core los listos q vais dando lecciines en los foros:XX:


----------



## Claudius (22 Ago 2017)

https://blockchain.info/es/charts/hash-rate?timespan=all
ienso:


----------



## p_pin (22 Ago 2017)

BCH Aug 22nd, 23:26 7 hours, (223 blk) Estimated next difficulty *+300.00% *


----------



## tixel (22 Ago 2017)

Mas, para los abducidos, jamas pense q pudiese haber de eso en bitcoin, pero me equivocaba.
Btc tiene 1200 veces mas transacciones sin confirmar y 178 veces mas comisiones. Pa defenderlo :ouch:
BitcoinCore has 1200x more unconfirmed transactions and 178x higher Fees than Bitcoin Cash! : btc
Para los q se preocupan por la descentralizacion.
BCH network is now decentralized. No miner holds more than 43.75% of hashpower (i.redd.it) : btc
Y f2pool se une a la fiesta
F2Pool joins the party!!! : btc

Huobi tambien se pasa
Huobi will launch BCC/CNY on August 22, 2017 at 17:30 (Beijing time, GMT+8) : btc
Ya hay cartera para bch en android y ios
BTC.com releases Bitcoin Cash wallet for iOS and Android : btc
El desastre de core. 80 mb de transacciones sin confirmar
https://www.reddit.com/r/btc/comments/6v9ymv/over_80mb_legacy_bitcoin_transactions_stuck/
Lo q cunden 5 minutos en reddit, pero aqui no pasamos del chino q es mu malo :XX:
Y ya para rematar en 15h la cadena mas larga sera bch. El flippening y el comienzo del fin de core. Descanse en paz
https://www.reddit.com/r/btc/comments/6v8c1s/bcc_will_overtake_btc_as_the_longest_chain_in/


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (22 Ago 2017)

*Sí sé*



tixel dijo:


> Veis eso y sois incapaces de ver porque los de core son tan reacios a incrementar el tamaño de bloque hay tarden 20 minutos los bloques y haya q pagar 5 euros por cualquier transferencia. Si hace eso un banco t cambias al dia siguiente, pero aqui tododios no solo contento sino q lo apoya por lo q se ve.
> Y lo de reforzar posiciones de jihan y demas pues no se, ellos quieren lo q le corresponde y lo de Nakamoto dijo q es q a medida q las recompensas por bloque caen se creara un mercado de transacciones q es de lo q viviran los mineros, q recuerdo son los q sostienen esto y q los de blocksteam se quiern apropiar con su segwit y la ln privada q se qquieren montar.
> Menos mal q les paramos los pies y explicamos a los ignorantes como va esto, porque los muy burros piensan q los intereses de blocksteam son los suyos.
> A espabilar, q aqui se supone q la gente q entra ha salido de matrix.
> ...



Por lo visto hay muchos que no saben distinguir entre un parche y una solución. Voy a explicar un poco las diferencias:

Lo que ofrece *BCH es un parche*: vemos que la mempool se llena y aumentamos el tamaño del bloque a 8MB.... A los 10 meses se vuelve a llenar y volvemos a aumentar a 16MB.... al año y medio subimos a 32MB, luego a 64MB y así sucesivamente. Todo ello para mantener un tiempo medio de confirmación de transacciones de unos 10 minutos y poder meter en la cadena de bloques los pagos de cafés de medio mundo. Eso sí, los mineros reducirían algo las comisiones a este creciente número de transacciones, aumentando aún más sus beneficios (es un negocio redondo.... Para ellos). El que no vea que este parche sólo supone un incremento del beneficio minero es que está ciego.

Lo que propone Core, escalabilidad off-chain, discútase con objetividad, sin ad-hominem ni vocabulario "pseudoreligioso" como el del artículo que citas. La propuesta de solución de segwit podrá fracasar por diversos motivos, pero nadie puede decir que sea un parche desde el punto de vista técnico.

PD. y los mineros no son los que sostienen al Bitcoin, en un mercado con tan pocas barreras de entrada en el momento en que Jihan u otros dejen de minar BTC su puesto sería ocupado por otros en menos que canta un gallo.

Lo dicho, veremos cómo termina esta lucha de poderes


----------



## asilei (22 Ago 2017)

BTC ha aumentado la dificultad en las 3 ultimas actualizaciones aprox un 30% acumulado 
Aug 09 2017 923,233,068,449 7.32% 6,608,759,726 GH/s
Jul 27 2017 860,221,984,436 6.92% 6,157,708,817 GH/s
Jul 14 2017 804,525,194,568 13.53% 5,759,015,666 GH/s

Lo siguiente revisión en 210 bloques (35h) update de la dificultad -3,11% (sigue disminuyendo) 
Bitcoin Difficulty and Hashrate Chart - BitcoinWisdom

La reducción de hasrate esta haciendo afecto en el tiempo de minado.


----------



## tixel (22 Ago 2017)

Ocnarf Aviv dijo:


> Por lo visto hay muchos que no saben distinguir entre un parche y una solución. Voy a explicar un poco las diferencias:
> 
> Lo que ofrece *BCH es un parche*: vemos que la mempool se llena y aumentamos el tamaño del bloque a 8MB.... A los 10 meses se vuelve a llenar y volvemos a aumentar a 16MB.... al año y medio subimos a 32MB, luego a 64MB y así sucesivamente. Todo ello para mantener un tiempo medio de confirmación de transacciones de unos 10 minutos y poder meter en la cadena de bloques los pagos de cafés de medio mundo. Eso sí, los mineros reducirían algo las comisiones a este creciente número de transacciones, aumentando aún más sus beneficios (es un negocio redondo.... Para ellos). El que no vea que este parche sólo supone un incremento del beneficio minero es que está ciego.
> 
> ...



Nadie q entienda creo q discuta q es un parche. Pero los parches tienen su funcion y pueeen ser una buena solucion provisional. El asunto es q ahora hay varios grupos de desarrollo con diferentes implemetaciones y eso es una grandisima noticia, y no el polistburo q era core/blocksteam, yo me lo guiso yo me lo como.
No tengo ningun incoveniente q los mineros ganen mas, sobre todo si es porque hay muchisimas mas transacines, porque va mas fluida y para mi las comisiones son mas bajas. Porque tiene cojones pagar 5€ por trasacion.
Los q estais con las transaciones off chain parece q no os dais cuenta q eso relega btc a una cadena no de pagos sino de liquidaciones y es normal q los mineros se quejen ademas de dejarles las manos abiertas a blocksteam para convertirse en un banco como los q tenemos ahora y q es su objetivo sin duda o q creeis q pinta AXA ahi. Q hay q explicaros todo:baba:
A mi tambien me parece q es imposible/inviable escalar on chain solo incrementando el tamaño de bloque, pero por ahora es la mejor solucion y la unica fiel al paper de satoshi nakamoto. Lo de la doble capa off chain es un invento posterior q se da de ostias con la vision original, pero eso no quiere decir q quiza se pueda implemetar de alguna manera q no desvirtue todo
Y segwit claro q es una solucion currada, solo joderia despues de andar años con ella y ser la pieza clave para perpetrar su golpe de estado, pero no es la panacea q muchos creen
Mira esto
Los peligros de SegWit, y cómo los evitamos - Litecoin España
Y este
Dr. Peter Rizun - SegWit Coins are not Bitcoins - Arnhem 2017 - YouTube


----------



## asilei (22 Ago 2017)

Estoy de acuerdo que la clave es conseguir multiples implementaciones de LN, sino se trata de distribuir el minado para concentrar el medio de pago. Pero en cuanto a sidechains (otra de las ventajas de Segwit) las veremos en seguida aumentando la fiablidad de los exchanges por ejemplo.


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (22 Ago 2017)

*Vamos bien*



tixel dijo:


> Nadie q entienda creo q discuta q es un parche. Pero los parches tienen su funcion y pueeen ser una buena solucion provisional. El asunto es q ahora hay varios grupos de desarrollo con diferentes implemetaciones y eso es una grandisima noticia, y no el polistburo q era core/blocksteam, yo me lo guiso yo me lo como.
> No tengo ningun incoveniente q los mineros ganen mas, sobre todo si es porque hay muchisimas mas transacines, porque va mas fluida y para mi las comisiones son mas bajas. Porque tiene cojones pagar 5€ por trasacion.
> Los q estais con las transaciones off chain parece q no os dais cuenta q eso relega btc a una cadena no de pagos sino de liquidaciones y es normal q los mineros se quejen ademas de dejarles las manos abiertas a blocksteam para convertirse en un banco como los q tenemos ahora y q es su objetivo sin duda o q creeis q pinta AXA ahi. Q hay q explicaros todo:baba:
> A mi tambien me parece q es imposible/inviable escalar on chain solo incrementando el tamaño de bloque, pero por ahora es la mejor solucion y la unica fiel al paper de satoshi nakamoto. Lo de la doble capa off chain es un invento posterior q se da de ostias con la vision original, pero eso no quiere decir q quiza se pueda implemetar de alguna manera q no desvirtue todo
> ...



Te agradezco que estés de acuerdo conmigo en que BCH es un parche, hay muchos recalcitrantes por ahí que discutirían eso hasta la extenuación.

También reconozco que estos emocionantes momentos que estamos viviendo tienen un toque de vértigo ante las expectativas que supone un cambio de paradigma.

Sí, segwit es una apostasía al paper de satoshi de 2008, hay que decirlo, pero llevamos casi 2 años sufriendo las consecuencias de haber llegado al límite tecnológico actual. El tiempo dirá si este "cisma" abre nuevas vías de crecimiento al uso del bitcoin o si queda en el olvido. Los que tenemos criptomonedas sufriremos o disfrutaremos las consecuencias de lo que pase en los próximos meses.

Lo que veo claro es que los mineros no tienen una hoja de ruta más allá del parche del aumento del tamaño de bloque, así que a largo plazo creo que blockstream/core y las múltiples implementaciones de segundo nivel se llevarán el gato al agua.

Salud


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Y lo de reforzar posiciones de jihan y demas pues no se, ellos quieren lo q le corresponde y lo de Nakamoto dijo q es q a medida q las recompensas por bloque caen se creara un mercado de transacciones q es de lo q viviran los mineros, q recuerdo son los q sostienen esto y q los de blocksteam se quiern apropiar con su segwit y la ln privada q se qquieren montar.





Si citas a Satoshi citalo para todo y no solo para lo que te interesa. Satoshi tambien dijo una CPU un voto, porque por aquel entonces no existian ni GPU ni FPGA ni mucho menos ASIC para calcular SHA256

Hablas de que BS se quiere "apropiar" y sin embargo no dices nada de los mineros que concentran el monopolio de minado en pocas manos.

Satoshi creó una genialidad pero no pudo preveer el futuro. El presente del bitcoin en 2017 no tiene nada que ver con el que habia en 2009. Satoshi hace muchos años que ya no está y aunque la idea original es suya las cosas evolucionan y se tienen que adaptar a los cambios.

Satoshi pensaba que simplemente se podria ampliar el tamaño del bloque amparándose en la ley de Moore que prevee que cada 2 años se duplica la capacidad de la tecnologia. Eso es un x16 !!!! desde el 2011. Si en 2009 era comun tener HDD de 500 GB hoy el equivalente serian 8 Tb. ¿ cuanta gente tiene hoy en dia hdd de 8 Tb ? Donde está la multiplicacion de los procesadores x16 ? o las conexiones a internet x16 ?

Pero es que ademas aunque eso se cumpliera tampoco seria suficiente por el incremento cuadratico en el tiempo de validacion de los bloques. Asi que haria falta muchisimo mas de x16 en el avance tecnologico.

El que defiende el aumento de tamaño de bloque es o porque tiene intereses personales ocultos (mineros con gran capacidad de hash, inversores en ciertos negocios, etc) o porque no tiene ni puta idea del tema.

---------- Post added 22-ago-2017 at 17:56 ----------




keinur dijo:


>




Lo de la longest chain es una soplapollez más. Yo puedo hacer ahora mismo un fork, cambiar el criterio de dificultad (ponerla en un minimo y que no suba nunca por ejemplo), cambiar el tiempo entre bloques (1 bloque minuto por ejemplo o cada 5 segundos) y en un momento, minando yo solo a lapiz y papel te hago una cadena mas larga que la de Bitcoin.


----------



## asilei (22 Ago 2017)

BCH está minando a 1 bloque por minuto. Bloques de menos de 100KB la mayoria ¡Y recompensa a la saca!

BCH Blocks by date.

A este paso (si no modifican el tope de 21M) termina la recompensa del minado de BTH 10 veces antes de lo planeado.


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (22 Ago 2017)

*Con buena picha bien se jode*



keinur dijo:


>



Situación actual a las 17:57

3109 bloques minados desde el hard fork de BCH.
(*51 bloques más* que la cadena original)

Bitcoin Cash está operando al *7% de la dificultad* de la cadena original.

La cadena original tiene *2.61GB más* que la de Bitcoin Cash.

No confundamos churras con merinas, que por aquí hay gente que no sabe interpretar los datos. Conviene dar toda la información para poner las cosas en su contexto.


----------



## asilei (22 Ago 2017)

Como complemento, ahora mismo BTC esta mimando a 1.95 tx/seg, BCH a 0,03 tx/seg

Blockchair

Eso si, la mempool (lista de transacciones pendientes) de BCH esta a 11 tx, mientras la de BTC esta cargada 60.000 tx

---------- Post added 22-ago-2017 at 18:24 ----------

Realmente BTC tiene un problema de capacidad pero no olvidemos que con Segwit, BTC podrá gestionar en la práctica bloques 4 veces mas grandes que hasta ahora.

O sea que la discusión del tamaño de bloque entre BTC y BCH es un poco forzada, pues poca doferencia habrá. Lo que me llama la atención es la velocidad de generación de bloques en BCH con el objetivo de conseguir recompensas.


----------



## Registrador (22 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Ergo quien tiene el poder económico?



El Mercado.


----------



## p_pin (22 Ago 2017)

Ocnarf Aviv dijo:


> Situación actual a las 17:57
> 
> 3109 bloques minados desde el hard fork de BCH.
> (*51 bloques más* que la cadena original)
> ...



Ahí está la cuestión. 
Los de bccash han propiciado una coyuntura, en la cual se hundió la dificultad por que no la minaba ni el tato. Metieron un pump, para hacerla más rentable que btc (debido a esa baja dificultad). Cuya consecuencia son, muchos mineros pirándose a minar la bccash. 

Por tanto, tenemos a btc, con una potencia de minado inferior a su dificultad al que le está costando tirar bloques, y en bccash una dificultad irrisoria.

*Pero* claro eso es una coyuntura. Dentro de 3 horas, se ajustará la dificultad de bccash, y como puse antes, va a aumentar un 300% ::

Si se cumple esa estimación en la dificultad, BTC volverá a ser más rentable (si se mantienen los precios actuales) ¿qué haran los mineros?

Todo ésto parece una estratagema de algunos mineros, para andar picoteando y hacer más rentable la minería, jugueteando con las dificultades

En mi opinión en btc, deberían hacer algo al respecto

---------- Post added 22-ago-2017 at 19:32 ----------

Añado, no sé por que han mandado el hilo a "temas calientes"

Yo reporté por si se trataba de un errror, si alguno más lo hace quizá hagan algo


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (22 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Ahí está la cuestión.
> 
> Los de bccash han propiciado una coyuntura, en la cual se hundió la dificultad por que no la minaba ni el tato. Metieron un pump, para hacerla más rentable que btc (debido a esa baja dificultad). Cuya consecuencia son, muchos mineros pirándose a minar la bccash.
> 
> ...





Hombre, la verdad es que está muy "caliente" el tema, a 2 días de la activación de segwit, con la guerra abierta entre algunos mineros y core, casi en ATH, en fin

Quizá sea ese el motivo


----------



## p_pin (22 Ago 2017)

Cambio de dificultad en bccash

Ha pasado de ser 300% más rentable aaa..... al 37% de btc


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Cambio de dificultad en bccash
> Ha pasado de ser 300% más rentable aaa..... al 37% de btc




Puede pasar de todo ahora:

1.- que el precio de bch caiga a los infiernos
2.- que lo pumpeen para hacer rentable el minado
3.- que manipulen el hash para volver a bajar la dificultad en 12 horas
4.- ninguna de las anteriores


----------



## tixel (22 Ago 2017)

keinur dijo:


>



Joder, pues si que se han adelantado, pense que seria esta madrugada. De todos modos la cadena más larga se suele medir por la capacidad de computo, y que creo que va a seguir el mismo camino que la cadena de bloques.
Core, o te espabilas y te deshaces de la gentuza de blocksteam o te dan finiquito

---------- Post added 22-ago-2017 at 22:04 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Si citas a Satoshi citalo para todo y no solo para lo que te interesa. Satoshi tambien dijo una CPU un voto, porque por aquel entonces no existian ni GPU ni FPGA ni mucho menos ASIC para calcular SHA256
> 
> Hablas de que BS se quiere "apropiar" y sin embargo no dices nada de los mineros que concentran el monopolio de minado en pocas manos.
> 
> ...



Por partes, eres un manipulador o no te enteras. Satoshi no dijo una cpu un voto, se refirio a que el minado, mejor dicho la prueba de trabajo es el equivalente a una cpu un voto.
Respecto a todo el resto, es de flipar lo que se puede llegar a decir como si Nakamoto fuese uno de los pioneros de la informatica alla en los 40, y la mayoria de la gente no lo ha oido nombrar en la vida.).
Aqui nadie creo que este diciendo e insisto que eso vaya a ser ad-eternum, pero con el btc atascado hace ya tiempo, sin adopcion, con las comisiones atascadas y los de core llevando el tinglado como si fuera suyo y haciendo reuniones secretas a puerta cerrada, habia que hacer algo y se hizo. Gracias a DIOS, con mayusculas, porque a donde nos llevaban estos hijos de la... es a lo que ya tenemos.
Todo lo que dijo Satoshi ni hace 10 años es igual de valido hoy, punto por punto

---------- Post added 22-ago-2017 at 22:21 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Ahí está la cuestión.
> Los de bccash han propiciado una coyuntura, en la cual se hundió la dificultad por que no la minaba ni el tato. Metieron un pump, para hacerla más rentable que btc (debido a esa baja dificultad). Cuya consecuencia son, muchos mineros pirándose a minar la bccash.
> 
> Por tanto, tenemos a btc, con una potencia de minado inferior a su dificultad al que le está costando tirar bloques, y en bccash una dificultad irrisoria.
> ...



Si solo sois capaces de ver eso teneis la misma vista que el que ve el btc como la via para dar el pelotazo.
Y lo que hacen los mineros de btc es lo que hacen los mineros con gpu, segun el dia minan una u otra. 
Se abre un mundo nuevo y como cuando llego btc muchos sois incapaces de verlo. El fork fue un corte de manga o un puñetazo en la mesa a quien se quiera enterar y los de blocksteam lo saben.
Blockseam es el peor enemigo de btc(el btc de Nakamoto) provocando con su cabezoneria de años, hasta que tuvieron listo el sw para meter la ln transacciones por las nubes, tiempos de espera de dias en casos y por tanto falta de fiabilidad(imagina mandar 100btc y que no te los confirme en un dia la red, o imagina ser un pool y tener que pagar todos los dias miles de transacciones a 5 pavos cada una o el comerciante que vende cosas de menos de10 eur con 5 de comisiones) y con todo esto abandono de los comercios y por ultimo falta de adopcion, que será cuando tengan el cortijo para hacer y deshacer lo que entiendan. Vamos lo de siempre.
Si eso es lo que quereis, pero esta vez ricos, haberos hecho futbolistas.
Por cierto no me habia fijado en lo de temas calientes y lo que deberia es llevar chincheta en el principal, hay muchas chinchetas que lleban dias sin escribir ni dios. Nunca le habia dado mucha importancia a esto pero quiza haya que empezar a darsela


----------



## Claudius (22 Ago 2017)

Al recibir gratis los bitcoin cash ¿hay que pagar en renta? Yo creo que si


----------



## sirpask (22 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Joder, pues si que se han adelantado, pense que seria esta madrugada. De todos modos la cadena más larga se suele medir por la capacidad de computo, y que creo que va a seguir el mismo camino que la cadena de bloques.
> Core, o te espabilas y te deshaces de la gentuza de blocksteam o te dan finiquito
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-ago-2017 at 22:04 ----------
> ...



Entonces ves viable el Hardfork del X2 en Noviembre?


----------



## p_pin (22 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Si solo sois capaces de ver eso teneis la misma vista que el que ve el btc como la via para dar el pelotazo.
> Y lo que hacen los mineros de btc es lo que hacen los mineros con gpu, segun el dia minan una u otra.
> Se abre un mundo nuevo y como cuando llego btc muchos sois incapaces de verlo. El fork fue un corte de manga o un puñetazo en la mesa a quien se quiera enterar y los de blocksteam lo saben.
> Blockseam es el peor enemigo de btc(el btc de Nakamoto) provocando con su cabezoneria de años, hasta que tuvieron listo el sw para meter la ln transacciones por las nubes, tiempos de espera de dias en casos y por tanto falta de fiabilidad(imagina mandar 100btc y que no te los confirme en un dia la red, o imagina ser un pool y tener que pagar todos los dias miles de transacciones a 5 pavos cada una o el comerciante que vende cosas de menos de10 eur con 5 de comisiones) y con todo esto abandono de los comercios y por ultimo falta de adopcion, que será cuando tengan el cortijo para hacer y deshacer lo que entiendan. Vamos lo de siempre.
> ...



Corte de manga fue lo que hicimos con nuestros nodos uasf, no le quedo otra que irse

En el post de las 16h "vendías" como un logro que los mineros fueran a minar bccash, y ahora dices que minan "según les interese".

Lo único cierto, como algunos hemos dicho, es que aprovecharon una dificultad ridícula para favorecer sus propios intereses (como mineros), eso es btcash, los intereses de unos pocos. Se han ventilado un nivel de dificultad 2016 bloques en dos días, en esa coyuntura, seguramente planificada, han basado su estrategia para debilitar bitcoin

Pero cual es el apoyo que tiene btcash? cuántos nodos tiene activos? Y cómo va a tener congestión? cuántas transacciones tiene, si deben estar todos los bccash en exchange para especular... es sólo un puto cortijo centralizado en torno a una-dos personas, muy poderosas eso es indiscutible


----------



## sirpask (22 Ago 2017)

Me voy a fumar un puro a lo Rajoy viendo como se desmorona España.... Digo BCcash.

Tixel tio te estas oyendo las tonterias que dices? Tu sabes para que se creó Bitcoin? Para todo lo demas... Master Card.


----------



## terraenxebre (23 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Un peaazo de THANKS al Tixel por un post brillante , epico , epopeyico
> que sin embargo ha pasado sin pena ni gloria ( mas pena ni gloria ) ignorado por los cinicos cryptonitas que estan como el Emu con la cabeza
> bajo el suelo ...NIET und NIET ...
> Post como este ...y no la mierda de gallina que pulula por aqui
> ...



Que opinión le merece el bytecoin?


----------



## p_pin (23 Ago 2017)

Caplan pero tu recuerdas cuando te decía que no basta con atraer mineros, porque la dificultad se acaba ajustando? pues eso es lo que ha pasado, como he puesto antes
Ya es 3 veces menos rentable minar bccash que btc

Y eso se nota, en la última hora, han caido más bloques en btc, que en btcash, señal de que están volviendo mineros, y el sw está más cerca


----------



## Aro (23 Ago 2017)

Cuánto para que se implante el segwitt?


----------



## sirpask (23 Ago 2017)

Aro dijo:


> Cuánto para que se implante el segwitt?



Horas, por que los mineros estan volviendo.

Ellos solo quieren ganar dinero, todo lo demás es secundario... Pero nada.

Por cierto, alguien me puede decir la diferencia entre Namecoin y BTcrash, si al final no se usan los MB extra de los bloques por que no hay ni transacciones, ni liquidez?


----------



## asilei (23 Ago 2017)

Lo mejor de los criptos es que los datos dstan abiertos. Nadie los puede manipular.

Siguiente revision BTC en 182 bloques, update dificultad -4,4% y bajando. El hashrate sobre 5,5 ExaH/s, no se ve incremento en ritmo de minado y el plazo sigue a +30horas

Bitcoin Difficulty and Hashrate Chart - BitcoinWisdom

( la linea gris es la media de hasrate de minado en los ultimos 504 bloques, no tiene mucha precision pero indica la caida en picado reciente)


----------



## asilei (23 Ago 2017)

Para tener mas precision, en las ultimas 24 h el ritmo de minado em BTC ha sido de 16 min/bloque aprox.

https://blockchain.info/stats

---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 00:55 ----------

El indicador mas inmediato del ritmo de blockchain es el tamaño de la mempool. Ha bajado de los 100MB, aqui se ve claro el cambio de tendencia.

https://blockchain.info/charts/mempool-size


----------



## sirpask (23 Ago 2017)

Estamos cometiendo un fallo, lógico, pero fallo de concepto.

Estamos pensando en el tiempo como en algo antiguo. Ya no hay que pensar en tiempo, solo en Bloques, y en proyectos a X numeros de bloques.

Que mas da que segwit entre hoy o la semana que viene, va a entrar. Que mas da que BTcrash pete hoy o mañana, va a petar.

Los desarrolladores de Core piensan en Bloques, no en tiempo. La hoja de ruta es clara, que BTC no dependa de nada, ni de nadie en concreto, si no de toda una comunidad. Y por eso está luchando. (Ideales ciberpunk).

Si para ello hay que bajar los bloques a 300kb, se explica por qué y se vota.
Si hay que reducir el tiempo de respuesta del recalculo de dificultad, se explica y se vota.

Y da igual que esto suceda hoy o mañana, o el año que viene. Va a suceder y punto. Y ningun minero con fines economicos y desestabilizadores...financiado por no se sabe quien, va a venir a tocar los cojones.

¿Que la mitad de los mineros se va? Pues que se vayan... Ya volveran.


----------



## asilei (23 Ago 2017)

Para que BTC no dependa de nadie debe incentivar toda la cadena. Lo mineros son fundamentales porque generan el PoW, le dan credibilidad a todo el sistema, incluso no me parece mal que los mineros tengan diferentes alternativas, eso pone las pilas a todo el mundo, pero sin utiidades y servicios que den valor al BTC y por lo tanto reciban también sus incentivos no sirve para mucho a largo plazo.


----------



## Ojodelince (23 Ago 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Para que BTC no dependa de nadie debe incentivar toda la cadena. Lo mineros son fundamentales porque generan el PoW, le dan credibilidad a todo el sistema, incluso no me parece mal que los mineros tengan diferentes alternativas, eso pone las pilas a todo el mundo, pero sin utiidades y servicios que den valor al BTC y por lo tanto reciban también sus incentivos no sirve para mucho a largo plazo.



Exactamente por eso no le veo tampoco futuro al BCH. Conozco a gente (metidos en el mundo de las apuestas) que siguen usando el bitcoin de toda la vida y que le trae al pairo su cotización. Lo único que les jode son las comisiones y el tiempo que lleva una transacción, pero si el segwit es la respuesta acertada a esos problemas estarán más que encantados. Lo que no he oído a nadie es plantearse siquiera empezar a funcionar con ethereum ... ya no digo nada del bitcoin cash. Les explicas lo que es y te miran como a un marciano. La mayoría de usuarios reales - no inversores o especuladores- ni le prestan atención a estas problemáticas que tanto nos entretienen por aquí.

¿A qué obedece la demanda y oferta de BCH? Yo no la entiendo. ¿Qué demanda real de usuarios hay tras esa moneda? Sólo pueden ser;
-especuladores
-y por supuesto, los interesados en que el cotarro del bch funcione y mueven su precio según convenga.
Tal vez esté equivocado pero... ¿Hay algún mercado o servicio al que se pueda pagar hoy por hoy con bch y que justifique su demanda y su precio?


----------



## Registrador (23 Ago 2017)

*Bitcoin: SegWit due for activation in a couple of days, here's what it means*

By Paul Hill @_paulh93 · 13 hours ago 3

If you follow Bitcoin news, you’ll have seen that SegWit was “locked in” a few weeks ago and is now waiting for activation. SegWit doesn’t have an exact time when it’ll be activated but estimates say the activation will take place on Thursday. SegWit will bring many benefits to the Bitcoin network, but more importantly, lays the ground work for the Lightning Network (LN) which will bring faster and cheaper transactions, and better scalability.

The introduction of SegWit and LN, it’s hoped, will rectify the cost of transactions on the Bitcoin network; according to the latest charts, the average transaction is costing users $5, not exactly cheap as was promised by many advocates of the cryptocurrency.

According to Trezor, the hardware wallet maker, Segwit includes the following benefits:


Signed transaction value in input – No need for length input verifications via previous transactions and their hashes.
Linearly increasing validation times – Gone is the quadratically increasing waiting time for transaction signing.
Script versioning – Future new features will be easier to implement and support in wallets like TREZOR.
Segregated signatures – Slimming down the transaction size, thereby effectively increasing the number of transactions that will fit into a block.
Malleability fix – Increases security for advanced Bitcoin services, enabling second layer applications like Lightning Network or smart contracts.

Once SegWit is active and work begins on implementing LN, we might see a drastic decrease in the amount charged for transaction fees. According to the LN website, LN is “capable of millions to billion of transactions per second across the network … By transacting and settling off-blockchain, the Lightning Network allows for exceptionally low fees.” By comparison, Visa can handle a peak of 56,000 transactions per second as of 2015.

fuente

En resumen Segwit entrará en funcionamiento probablemente el jueves. Qué pasará después? Pensáis que las fees bajarán inmediatamente o habrá que esperar al LN? Pensáis que bajará el tiempo de confirmación de las transacciones?


----------



## tixel (23 Ago 2017)

Ojodelince dijo:


> Exactamente por eso no le veo tampoco futuro al BCH. Conozco a gente (metidos en el mundo de las apuestas) que siguen usando el bitcoin de toda la vida y que le trae al pairo su cotización. Lo único que les jode son las comisiones y el tiempo que lleva una transacción, pero si el segwit es la respuesta acertada a esos problemas estarán más que encantados. Lo que no he oído a nadie es plantearse siquiera empezar a funcionar con ethereum ... ya no digo nada del bitcoin cash. Les explicas lo que es y te miran como a un marciano. La mayoría de usuarios reales - no inversores o especuladores- ni le prestan atención a estas problemáticas que tanto nos entretienen por aquí.
> 
> ¿A qué obedece la demanda y oferta de BCH? Yo no la entiendo. ¿Qué demanda real de usuarios hay tras esa moneda? Sólo pueden ser;
> -especuladores
> ...



Buff, como esta el patio Dios mio. Si no te enteras a que viene la oferta y demanda de bch lo mejor que puedes hacer es apartarte de este mundo para no terminar en ese 96% que palma pasta que dice Caplam y que yo dudo que sea cierto, tal y como tira el mundo cripto para arriba. Ante la duda HODL.


----------



## tixel (23 Ago 2017)

Un articulo sobre sw. 
https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@modprobe/i-looked-into-segwit-and-here-s-what-i-saw
Y ya os lo doy traducido y machacadito, después le dais los thanks a los palmeros, así os luce el pelo.
En el habla de como se impuso sw con las tacticas de censura, oscuridad, manipulación y censura, tacticas de divide y vencerás enfrentando a distintos grupos de usuarios que no tienen cabida en un proyecto open source donde se supone que las buenas ideas triunfan por si mismas no a base de meterlas con martillo.
Hay poca documentación sobre como realmente funciona sw y no hay discusiones ni criticas debido a esa censura de la que hay muestras en bitcoin talk y reddit.
Solo por eso ya la gente tendría que estar con la mosca detrás de la oreja.
Por otro lado no resuelve ningún problema de los importantes, escalabilidad y tiempo de confirmación que son los que preocupan a sus usuarios y resuelve temas secundarios como la maleabilidad que de todas maneras ya estaba resuelto en las carteras y tiene otras soluciones mucho más sencillas y que es un tema muy secundario, aunque no han hecho más que argumentar esto, tambien lo venden como que es la solución para implementar ln que se puede implementar igualmente sin ese engendro tan complejo.
Tambien habla de los diferentes tipos de transacciones con diferentes comisiones que crea y que van a tener implicaciones todavía no muy claras, pero que no se están discutiendo por una censura propia de otros ambitos pero que en una comunidad open source no pegan ni con cola.
Habla de como parten de la base de que un hard fork es imposible en bitcoin y quieren implementar sw como un soft fork aunque cambia totalmente el bloque y lo hace con un truco asqueroso que permite que las transacciones sw puedan ser gastadas por cualquiera sin prueba de participación sin reglas ni pruebas y son los mineros los que sacan estas reglas de la parte sw diciendo algo asi como no importa lo que diga la transacción, tu mira la parte sw. Esto es gravísimo, pues al ser un soft fork hay clientes que van a ignorar totalmente la parte sw solo van a ver "cualquiera puede gastar esto" y y teniendo una mayoría minera que ignore la parte sw pueden crear una transacción antigua (compatible al ser soft) y gastar esos btc sin autorización. Actualmente estos bloques serían inválidos al no seguir las reglas de btc. Muy fuerte porque esto daría lugar a que un grupo de mineros o mas probablemente un gobierno forzaría a las compañías mineras a que sus transacciones puedan robar bitcoins convirtiendo el robo de btc en una "feature" de primera clase.:8: Por lo que entiendo al final los usuarios usarian sw y los gobiernos el antiguo para poder robarnos a gusto como hacen ahora.
En resumen sw crea dos tipos de transacciones e ignora una y esta complicando el protocolo bitcoin cuando antes el ser simple lo que lo hacia muy seguro, ha roto la comunidad, es poco elegante y complicado, crea inseguridad dándole poder a lo mineros y los condiciona a poder robar y esta destruyendo lo bueno de btc, su confianza y reputación, además de estar retrasando su adopción. 
Esta es la puta joya que defendéis algunos por pura ignorancia y es por la que otros la han mandado a tomar por culo y os están haciendo el trabajo de pensar por vosotros para sacaros de esa mierda. Y como pasa siempre los más gañanes son los que más aplauden a los que después los van a encular y participan en el linchamiento de los que señalan la luz. 2000 años y seguimos igual o peor.
El otro día leí una cosa de la Iglesia y me gusto mucho porque es aplicable a muchos ámbitos, y es que la Iglesia Católica las va a pasar putísimas, ya lo esta pasando mal ahora mismo, pero que es necesario e incluso deseado porque la Iglesia se tiene que purificar. Pues bitcoin también las pasara putisimas porque primero hay que purgar toda la mierda para purificarse, lo mismo que las personas de vez en cuando también nos viene bien hacer una buena limpieza


----------



## asilei (23 Ago 2017)

Actualitzacion activacion segwit en BTC

123 bloqus, aprox 21h. Reduccion de dificultad prevista -5%

Bitcoin Difficulty and Hashrate Chart - BitcoinWisdom

Sigue descendiendo la mempool por debajo de 90 MB
Tienpo entre minado de bloques reducido de 16 min a 13 min en las ultimas 24h

https://blockchain.info/stats


----------



## mamendurrio (23 Ago 2017)

Este video humor es para leer los subs en inglés...acerca de btc bch y bmoney...
Bitcoin Debate November 2017







***

Entretanto BTC a $ 4227 y subiendo...y que viva el Crash !)


----------



## Claudius (23 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Si para ello hay que bajar los bloques a 300kb, se explica por qué y se vota.
> Si hay que reducir el tiempo de respuesta del recalculo de dificultad, se explica y se vota.



Y se vota? Eso es nuevo. Ah! votan de los 3 agentes que intervienen en el ecosistema,(exchange, usuarios, mineros). 
Los de siempre, se me había olvidado.


En las guerras civiles siempre pierden los mismos, ambos bandos ya son irreconciliables, y el camino que llevan no es nada bueno para Bitcoin. 

Todos los usuarios que están entrando en las olas nuevas entran en Bitcoin como pasarela para otras alt-coins buscando pelotazos. Y muchos no vuelven sino para especular si procede, comisiones por las nubes y subiendo, delays en las transacciones.

La nueva ola no sabe ni entiende lo que paga de comisión y porque le tarda más de 1h. Y es que no tienen porque saberlo para un producto que quiere ser global.

Bittrex, dejó caer que puede poner todos sus pares en eth/shitcoin


----------



## juli (23 Ago 2017)

Una ayuda por favor.

Llevo HORAS esperando una transacción de bitcoins.

Si me sale en el explorer como no confirmada...es que está en curso, verdad ?

Gracias.


----------



## Yari (23 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Una ayuda por favor.
> 
> Llevo HORAS esperando una transacción de bitcoins.
> 
> ...



Si. Depende del fee que hayas pagado tarda ás o menos. El segwit que se completará enre hoy y mañana una de las cosas que se supone que solucionará es precisamente eso, la rapidez y costo de los envios BTC.


----------



## juli (23 Ago 2017)

Yari dijo:


> Si. Depende del fee que hayas pagado tarda ás o menos. El segwit que se completará enre hoy y mañana una de las cosas que se supone que solucionará es precisamente eso, la rapidez y costo de los envios BTC.



Gracias yari.

Pero vamos...que llevo como 5 horas...en cuánto andan las transacciones ? / Esta es de un exchange, no mía...supongo que afrontará fees operativas /.


----------



## Yari (23 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Gracias yari.
> 
> Pero vamos...que llevo como 5 horas...en cuánto andan las transacciones ? / Esta es de un exchange, no mía...supongo que afrontará fees operativas /.



Bitcoin Fees for Transactions | bitcoinfees.21.co


----------



## tixel (23 Ago 2017)

Esta claro q cuando el sabio señala la luna el necio mira pal dedo. Despues del post q pongo explicando las consecuencias de sw, catastroficas, aqui ni dios tiene nada q comentar, miran pa otro lado, esconden la cabeza y siguen con sus tonterias.

Ya se veia claro el bajon de este foro desde q empezo a entrar gente nueva y fue la causa del abandono de algunos ilustres foreros supongo q por la frustracion q les causaba la estupidez igualaritarista de "todas las opiniones son respetables" y este hilo es una muestra mas q palpable. Vienes aqui a ver si encuentras algo interesante y encuentras a 4 quinceañeros fanboys dandose thanks entre ellos y yendo a por el mensajero.
Jamas me pense encontrar en un hilo de bitcoin este tipo de gente sobre todo conociendo la comunidad open source y linux desde hace ya 25 años.
Me vuelvo al reddit porque esto es un paramo de conocimiento.

---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 13:14 ----------




mamendurrio dijo:


> Este video humor es para leer los subs en inglés...acerca de btc bch y bmoney...
> Bitcoin Debate November 2017
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es la mierda q encuentras en este hilo.


----------



## p_pin (23 Ago 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> En resumen Segwit entrará en funcionamiento probablemente el jueves. Qué pasará después? Pensáis que las fees bajarán inmediatamente o habrá que esperar al LN? Pensáis que bajará el tiempo de confirmación de las transacciones?[/COLOR]



Mi respuesta, no soy experto, es que con SW bajarán los tiempos de confirmación de las transacciones, pero más que "inmediatamente" será "paulatinamente". Ese aumento en la confirmación ira "vaciando" la mempool y por tanto poco a poco debería abaratar las comisiones

Las ln son el _salto de calidad_ para ser un medio de pago _tan competitivo_ como visa, pero no creo que haya una fecha ni siquiera estimada de cuando se implementará

Pd Durante esta noche han caido bloques a buen ritmo, bastante mejor ritmo que bccash, mañana a primera hora de la mañana debería estar activo sw


----------



## tixel (23 Ago 2017)

Mas, para seguir dispando la puta ignorancia q hay en este hilo y a ver si discutimos de cosas q si q importan y no de las tipicas gilipolleces q se suelen leer aqui.
Ahora los de blocksteam quieren iniciar acciones legales contra sw2x, algo inaudito en el mundo del soft libre q esta claro q mucho bitcoñero desconoce completamente.
Cuando andan asi, ya sabes q estan super jodidos y tienen q recurrir a estas tacticas para impedir perder el control del invento, y no solo eso sino q crean el precedente de q a partir de ahora todo lo q tenga q ver con sw tiene q llevar su sea of aproval. Pues q lo vayan asumiendo, ahora lo q dicen ellos le importa una mierda a los de bcc y por lo q se ve tampoco van a poder controlar core. Bye, bye.
Lo ultimo es q fijate lo bien que funciona core q recomiendan hacer las transacciones con altcoins. Pa mear y no echar gota. 
Y para seguir disipando la puta ignorancia q hay en este hilo, bch no es una implementacion, son varias, porque ahora nos libramos del unico de equipo de desarrollo al mas puro estilo sovietico.
Porque los gañanes de este hilo solo repiten como loros la propaganda de core y mucho hablar de la centralizacion de la mineria, pero ni cristo habla de la centralizacion del desarrollo, que es mucho mas fundamental y q acaba de resolver bch como otras tantas cosas q por supuesto el ciego no ve.


----------



## Registrador (23 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Mas, para seguir dispando la puta ignorancia q hay en este hilo y a ver si discutimos de cosas q si q importan y no de las tipicas gilipolleces q se suelen leer aqui.
> Ahora los de blocksteam quieren iniciar acciones legales contra sw2x, algo inaudito en el mundo del soft libre q esta claro q mucho bitcoñero desconoce completamente.
> Cuando andan asi, ya sabes q estan super jodidos y tienen q recurrir a estas tacticas para impedir perder el control del invento. Pues q lo vayan asumiendo, ahora lo q dicen ellos le importa una mierda a los de bcc y por lo q se ve tampoco van a poder controlar core. Bye, bye.
> Lo ultimo es q fijate lo bien que funciona core q recomiendan hacer las transacciones con altcoins. Pa mear y no echar gota.
> ...



Pero no te ibas a Reddit? :XX:


----------



## tixel (23 Ago 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Pero no te ibas a Reddit? :XX:



Me voy a donde me sale de los cojones, payaso. A esto me refiero, me paso el trabajo en buscar info, la comparto, y sale el payaso con sus tonterias de parvulario.


----------



## Claudius (23 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Gracias yari.
> 
> Pero vamos...que llevo como 5 horas...en cuánto andan las transacciones ? / Esta es de un exchange, no mía...supongo que afrontará fees operativas /.



Las comisiones de los exchange de tránsito no suelen ser lo que pagan a la red, suelen demorar algún minuto la liberación para juntar alguna más, y si tu pagas n ellos a la red pagan n-x, osea si hay que pagar 3-5 pavos ni de coña los están pagando.


----------



## tixel (23 Ago 2017)




----------



## sirpask (23 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Mas, para seguir dispando la puta ignorancia q hay en este hilo y a ver si discutimos de cosas q si q importan y no de las tipicas gilipolleces q se suelen leer aqui.
> Ahora los de blocksteam quieren iniciar acciones legales contra sw2x, algo inaudito en el mundo del soft libre q esta claro q mucho bitcoñero desconoce completamente.
> Cuando andan asi, ya sabes q estan super jodidos y tienen q recurrir a estas tacticas para impedir perder el control del invento, y no solo eso sino q crean el precedente de q a partir de ahora todo lo q tenga q ver con sw tiene q llevar su sea of aproval. Pues q lo vayan asumiendo, ahora lo q dicen ellos le importa una mierda a los de bcc y por lo q se ve tampoco van a poder controlar core. Bye, bye.
> Lo ultimo es q fijate lo bien que funciona core q recomiendan hacer las transacciones con altcoins. Pa mear y no echar gota.
> ...



Centralizar el desarrollo de sw?

Poder entrar al github modificar, probar, explicar y tu modificación se publica.

¿Eso es centralizar? 

En fin tixel... Que no hombre, que no.

---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 12:04 ----------




tixel dijo:


>



Ultimo bloque se ha minado en 3h y 30min... Bien bien...


----------



## tixel (23 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Centralizar el desarrollo de sw?
> 
> Poder entrar al github modificar, probar, explicar y tu modificación se publica.
> 
> ...



Lo has hecho? Ya respondo yo, no. Aqui entra lo q dice el mantenedor del repositorio. Q es q hay q explicaros haste el abecedario. Quiza a algunos haya q empezar por ahi. 
Vamos otro comentario de mierda.
Y si, solo hay un equipode desarrollo en core, quieres un esquema.


----------



## sirpask (23 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Lo has hecho? Ya respondo yo, no. Aqui entra lo q dice el mantenedor del repositorio. Q es q hay q explicaros haste el abecedario. Quiza a algunos haya q empezar por ahi.
> Vamos otro comentario de mierda.
> Y si, solo hay un equipode desarrollo en core, quieres un esquema.



Si tu modificación es buena entra.
Si es morralla no.


----------



## Registrador (23 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Me voy a donde me sale de los cojones, payaso. A esto me refiero, me paso el trabajo en buscar info, la comparto, y sale el payaso con sus tonterias de parvulario.



Te veo bastante alterado. Si realmente crees q el Bcash, va a sustituir al Bitcoin, solo tienes q vender tus Bitcoin y comprar más Bcash. No entiendo q te cabrees porque aquí casi nadie comparta tu visión. Esto es un mercado libre, si aciertas con Bcash enhorabuena, habrás tenido razón y te harás millonario. No tienes q convencer a nadie. Simplemente put your money where your mouth is. Yo ya lo he hecho y estoy mucho más tranquilo q tu.


----------



## Claudius (23 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Esta claro q cuando el sabio señala la luna el necio mira pal dedo. Despues del post q pongo explicando las consecuencias de sw, catastroficas, aqui ni dios tiene nada q comentar, miran pa otro lado, esconden la cabeza y siguen con sus tonterias.



Tixel, es que no comentas nada nuevo bajo el sol. Debates* en español* interesantes los había aquí, y algunos otros foros, blogs. 

Aunque el 95% de los 100 seguidores en el reddit español estaba para ver cuando les daban señales de compra y venta especuladora, así que siempre hablaban los mismos, 5% y las discrepancias, independientemente de los tonos, cada cual con su educación..., es lo que enriquecía a la 'comunidad' de este hilo, si no hay discrepancia no hay chicha.

Cuando mucha gente debatía y sus riqueza era de n y compatibilizaban el 'hobby' con sus quehaceres diarios, pues era un entretenimiento.

Hoy, el hobby, es el pelotazo del siglo, y es normal que quien era un clase media y en su hobby se hiciera especialista esté de yates y srtas. de compañía disfrutando su fortuna.

El conocimiento para ver las cosas con objetividad entre todos los intereses de los bandos hay que buscarlo de muchas fuentes, y la fuente matriz obviamente no es el idioma de Cervantes, aunque aquí hubo alguna anecdota de ver cosas que en los grupos de inglés luego aparecía.

Luego cada uno saca sus conclusiones, o no, y sigue buscando.


----------



## sirpask (23 Ago 2017)

Jeje claudius..aun tengo en favoritos aquel chat chino ese que nos servía para conocer con 12h de adelanto lo que iba a pasar.

No se, yo es que veo tan claro el rumbo que está llevando esto... Que salvo que algun Estado se ponga muy serio, o un Amazon empiece a usar alguna cripto... No hay nada de la hoja de ruta que se vaya a modificar. Solo se dilatará en el tiempo un poco al crear el chino el BTCrash para ganar mas pasta. Algo totalmente legitimo.


----------



## mamendurrio (23 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Gracias yari.
> 
> Pero vamos...que llevo como 5 horas...en cuánto andan las transacciones ? / Esta es de un exchange, no mía...supongo que afrontará fees operativas /.



Si te sale en el explorer como no confirmada quiere decir que bien; ultimamente es que tardan mucho las transacciones...si pueden ser 5 horas y mucho mas depende del fee que hayas puesto. Esperemos que se solucione pronto como dice el colega

---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 14:42 ----------




tixel dijo:


> Mas, para seguir dispando la puta ignorancia q hay en este hilo y a ver si discutimos de cosas q si q importan y no de las tipicas gilipolleces q se suelen leer aqui.
> Ahora los de blocksteam quieren iniciar acciones legales contra sw2x, algo inaudito en el mundo del soft libre q esta claro q mucho bitcoñero desconoce completamente.
> Cuando andan asi, ya sabes q estan super jodidos y tienen q recurrir a estas tacticas para impedir perder el control del invento, y no solo eso sino q crean el precedente de q a partir de ahora todo lo q tenga q ver con sw tiene q llevar su sea of aproval. Pues q lo vayan asumiendo, ahora lo q dicen ellos le importa una mierda a los de bcc y por lo q se ve tampoco van a poder controlar core. Bye, bye.
> Lo ultimo es q fijate lo bien que funciona core q recomiendan hacer las transacciones con altcoins. Pa mear y no echar gota.
> ...



Oye sabiondo, te presentas por aquí queriendo poner orden como si fueras el boss. Sí, esto es un hilo mierda, vuelvete a tu elitista zona de linux y a dar lecciones alli payaso

---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 14:43 ----------




tixel dijo:


> Me voy a donde me sale de los cojones, payaso. A esto me refiero, me paso el trabajo en buscar info, la comparto, y sale el payaso con sus tonterias de parvulario.



Esa informacion de corta y pega respecto a las acciones legales es antigua, de ayer, no interesa


----------



## Kuesko (23 Ago 2017)

*¿Pero han vuelto a colocar este hilo de mierda en el foro principal?

Leyendo las sandeces que se leen y la mala educación con la que la gente debate, no me extraña que lo colocaran en temas de Baja calidad... 

...Foro de temas de baja calidad de donde ya no debió de haber salido nunca.* :no::ouch:


----------



## p_pin (23 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Esto es la mierda q encuentras en este hilo.





tixel dijo:


>



En primer lugar, el artículo de opinión copiapega que pusiste traducido, ya se puso por burbuja, no sé si en este u otro hilo. Lo recuerdo por que el Clapam dio bastante el coñazo, con ese y otro artículo similar

El poder minero que absorbió bcash fue coyuntural, igual que llegó se ha ido... no tiene nada que ver con la confianza, tú mismo lo dijiste, (aunque previamente dijeras lo contrario)
BitcoinCash Network Hashrate Chart and Network Hashrate History Chart - CoinWarz

Cómo va a tener btcash un problema de congestión, de fees, has visto la diferencia de transacciones de una y otra? Bccash, de momento, es _una carretera de 8 carriles por la que casi nadie circula, claro que no hay atascos_
fork.lol

Sin embargo una vez se han ido muchos mineros, vuelve a tener un problema con los bloques, llevan 5 bloques en casi 5 horas (una media de un bloque por hora, deberían actualizar ese imagen "envíe sus bcash pero tenga paciencia vamos a bloque por hora")


----------



## Yo. (23 Ago 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> *¿Pero han vuelto a colocar este hilo de mierda en el foro principal?
> 
> Leyendo las sandeces que se leen y la mala educación con la que la gente debate, no me extraña que lo colocaran en temas de Baja calidad...
> 
> ...Foro de temas de baja calidad de donde ya no debió de haber salido nunca.* :no::ouch:



Tú sí que eres de baja calidad y subnormal.


----------



## asilei (23 Ago 2017)

Actualitzacion activacion segwit en BTC

93 bloques, se activa en aprox 16h. Reduccion de dificultad prevista -4,8% (ha aumentado debido al incremento de hash de minado)

Bitcoin Difficulty and Hashrate Chart - BitcoinWisdom

Sigue la mempool por debajo de 90 MB
Tienpo entre minado de bloques reducido de 13 min a 11,5 min en las ultimas 6h

https://blockchain.info/stats


----------



## tixel (23 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Si tu modificación es buena entra.
> Si es morralla no.



Eso es lo q crees tu. Entra si no entra en conflicto con lo q tienen planeado

---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 15:29 ----------




Registrador dijo:


> Te veo bastante alterado. Si realmente crees q el Bcash, va a sustituir al Bitcoin, solo tienes q vender tus Bitcoin y comprar más Bcash. No entiendo q te cabrees porque aquí casi nadie comparta tu visión. Esto es un mercado libre, si aciertas con Bcash enhorabuena, habrás tenido razón y te harás millonario. No tienes q convencer a nadie. Simplemente put your money where your mouth is. Yo ya lo he hecho y estoy mucho más tranquilo q tu.



En primer lugar ocupate de lo tuyo, que yo ya hare lo q tenga q hacer. Yo ni me cabreo, ni estoy exponiendo "mi vision". Joder, con el puto relativismo. Estoy poniendo datos e informacion tan concreta q se corta con un cuchillo, no si a mi me mola a o b. En ese nivel es en el q andais muchos por lo q se ve. Y tu que cojones sabras si estoy mas o menos tranquilo q tu. No llegais ni de aperitivo

---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 15:31 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> Tixel, es que no comentas nada nuevo bajo el sol. Debates* en español* interesantes los había aquí, y algunos otros foros, blogs.
> 
> Aunque el 95% de los 100 seguidores en el reddit español estaba para ver cuando les daban señales de compra y venta especuladora, así que siempre hablaban los mismos, 5% y las discrepancias, independientemente de los tonos, cada cual con su educación..., es lo que enriquecía a la 'comunidad' de este hilo, si no hay discrepancia no hay chicha.
> 
> ...



Pero q ostias tiene q ver esto con lo q digo y de donde cojones sacas q no es nada nuevo. ¿Pero tu has leido algo? En fin, paso. Que os den

---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 15:33 ----------




mamendurrio dijo:


> Si te sale en el explorer como no confirmada quiere decir que bien; ultimamente es que tardan mucho las transacciones...si pueden ser 5 horas y mucho mas depende del fee que hayas puesto. Esperemos que se solucione pronto como dice el colega
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 14:42 ----------
> 
> ...



Otro payaso mas, llevo mas en el foro q tu, no paso por aqui. Y seguramente tenga btc
bastante antes q tu, payaso.


----------



## sirpask (23 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Eso es lo q crees tu. Entra si no entra en conflicto con lo q tienen planeado
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 15:29 ----------
> 
> ...



Con mentalidad CiberPunk te entra todo, con mentalidad cortoplacista, centralista, privatista, o impidiendo que cualquier persona independientemente de donde se encuentre en el universo pueda entrar en este ecosistema... Te lo van a parar.


----------



## Claudius (23 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Jeje claudius..aun tengo en favoritos aquel chat chino ese que nos servía para conocer con 12h de adelanto lo que iba a pasar.
> 
> No se, yo es que veo tan claro el rumbo que está llevando esto... Que salvo que algun Estado se ponga muy serio, o un Amazon empiece a usar alguna cripto... No hay nada de la hoja de ruta que se vaya a modificar. Solo se dilatará en el tiempo un poco al crear el chino el BTCrash para ganar mas pasta. Algo totalmente legitimo.



Fue emocionante y satisfactorio que la comunidad *activa* de un triste hilo de un foro en español, había encontrado un 'método' trabajando en equipo a pesar de todo.. que duró lo que duró.

Ahora les toca a las nuevas promesas convertir su inquietud en hobby y esta en pasión y quizáse les lleve al éxito -financiero- pero ya no será con Bitcoin..

Is the magic of Open Source


----------



## tixel (23 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Con mentalidad CiberPunk te entra todo, con mentalidad cortoplacista, centralista, privatista, o impidiendo que cualquier persona independientemente de donde se encuentre en el universo pueda entrar en este ecosistema... Te lo van a parar.



La mentalidad ciberpunk de AXA quiza? :XX: No sois naives ni nada. Esto debe ser de preescolar en burbuja. 
Yo ya se q mucha gente cayo aqui como cae en las acciones de apple o de terra en su momento, pero es q no teneis ni idea de como funciona el soft libre.
Y como siempre en este hilo discutiendo de imbecilidades y de lo q realmente es importante, todos los peligros de segwit y el atentado y secuestro q intentan perpetrar los de blocksteam, permitiendo q se puedan robar bitcoins, nada.
Este hilo se esta convirtiendo en una perdida de tiempo


----------



## sirpask (23 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> La mentalidad ciberpunk de AXA quiza? :XX: No sois naives ni nada. Esto debe ser de preescolar en burbuja.
> Yo ya se q mucha gente cayo aqui como cae en las acciones de apple o de terra en su momento, pero es q no teneis ni idea de como funciona el soft libre.
> Y como siempre en este hilo discutiendo de imbecilidades y de lo q realmente es importante, todos los peligros de segwit y el atentado y secuestro q intentan perpetrar los de blocksteam, permitiendo q se puedan robar bitcoins, nada.
> Este hilo se esta convirtiendo en una perdida de tiempo



Venga va, vamos a meternos en faena...¿Por que dices que segwit va a permitir robar BTC?

La teoría Ia dice que el ocultar las firmas de los usuarios en las transacciones y verificar esto en segundo plano por los mineros va a llevarnos a que para apoderarse del BTC ya no se necesita un 51% de hashrate, si no... Menos del 40. Ya que se descartan los mineros que no puedan descargar las firmas en segundo plano por su ancho de banda.

La verdad que no entiendo muy bien, este concepto, por eso espero que me lo expliques, y sobre todo me extraña que si esto es asi, el chino cabron debería estar encantado de poderse hacer con el BTC... Pero no, ha creado uno nuevo.

¿Que más poblemas ves en segwit para poder robarnos los BTC? 

Gracias.


----------



## asilei (23 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Un articulo sobre sw.
> https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@modprobe/i-looked-into-segwit-and-here-s-what-i-saw
> Y ya os lo doy traducido y machacadito, después le dais los thanks a los palmeros, así os luce el pelo.
> En el habla de como se impuso sw con las tacticas de censura, oscuridad, manipulación y censura, tacticas de divide y vencerás enfrentando a distintos grupos de usuarios que no tienen cabida en un proyecto open source donde se supone que las buenas ideas triunfan por si mismas no a base de meterlas con martillo.
> ...



Thanks por compartir información y elaborarla.

Mi posición es de apuesta por sistema cripto y sobretodo del modelo de gobernanza distribuido. Pongo como ejemplo el reciente fork BTC/BCH, se han propuesto dos alternativas para afrontar el reto de escalabilidad (principalmente) y de forma honesta, cada usuario ha recibido sus tokens en cada uno de los forks. Esto es fundamental, porque a partir de aqui cada usuario decide lo que hace con sus tokens. Independientememte de las maniobras oscuras de uno a otro grupo de interés, todos tienen intereses y justamente el modelo de gobernanza distribuido esla herramienta para gestionar estos intereses en conflicto. Pero al final el usuario dispone de la ultima palabra, por lo tanto es fundamental disponer de información de todos los puntos de vista posibles.

Y aqui entramos en el segundo gran valor de las criptos. Es un sistema abierto, los datos no se pueden manipular. Los precios, transacciones, tiempos de respuesta, rendimiento, aceptación,... están a la vista de todo el mundo. Transparencia no vista hasta la fecha.

O sea que el que pueda y quiera tiene a su disposición toda la información para tomar sus decisiones, cierto que no todo el mundo lo va ha hacer, por eso aparecen lideres de opinión y debates. Pero las fuentes siempre están allí, cualquiera se puede bajar la blockchain y analizarla de arriba a bajo, incluso participar como nodo para garantizar que las politicas se cumplen, existen formulas para pariticpar como minero directa o indirectamente. Finalmente incluso si tu negocio depende de ello, tendrás un equipo de developpers que suoervisarán las diferentes releases incluso propondrán nuevas funcionalidades.

Y por experiencia en proyetcos de estandarización internacional, os aseguro que gestionar un macroproyecto como blockchain es muy complicado porque cada actor tiene sus intereses, incluso después de conseguir acuerdos, hay errores o desviaciones en las implementaciones que complican la interoperabilidad entre todos y hay que resolverlo con parches y excepciones. Pero hacerlo sin organismo central ni arbitro es práctimente un milagro.

Sobre el debate BTC/BCH, @tixel aporta unos puntos muy relevantes de riesgo para BTC:

1) Segwit es un cambio muy grande que puede tener fallos de seguridad
2) Hay un equipo de desarrollo "core" que tiene mucho protagonismo
3) Todo el concepto de sidechains y LN abre un nuevo mundo que no se sabe hasta donde puede llegar

Pero también existen los riesgos en BCH

1) Concentración de minado en Hardware especializado
2) Resuelve el problema de escalado de forma temporal
3) Acortar las frecuencias de dificultad provoca mas fluctuaciones en las capacidades de minado, por lotanto una cierta inestabilidad en la red

Es imposible por definición conseguir que un solo sistema sea el más seguro y el más flexible a la vez, si ganas pior u lado lo pierdes por el otro. Por lo tanto en mi opinión, la estrategia de especialización mediante cadenas dedicadas (sidechains) o capas superiores (como LN) manteniento la blockchain principal apostando solo por la seguridad, me parece la acertada. Por eso apuesto por la via Segwit y BTC.

Sobre los riesgos BTC/Segwit anteriomente mencionados, destacar que:

1) Segwit se activó el pasado marzo en Litecoin, o sea está en producción real
2) Todos los actores que apoyan esta via tienen desarrolladores trabajando y supervisando Bitcoin Core :: Segregated Witness Adoption
3) las oportunidades nuevas de sidechains y LN pueden tener problemas de seguridad, pero lo que esta garantizado es que están aisladas de la cadena BTC.
4) El papel de las comisiones en BTC lo veo imprescindible como incentivo de minado. Si quieres seguridad tendrás que pagar.

---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 17:02 ----------

BTW hace mas de 3 horas que no se mina un bloque BCH

Bitcoin Cash Explorer


----------



## tourmente (23 Ago 2017)

Hamijos, 

Necesito un poco de ayuda de nuevo.

Hace unos días me recomendaron remplazar el archivo wallet.dat de mi nueva PC con el archivo que estaba en la vieja y cuando todas las transacciones se sincronizaran, se vería reflejada mi saldo. Pero no, sigue en 0.

¿Me estoy perdiendo de algo?. Recuerdo que "encripté" mi billetera de la PC vieja. ¿Será ese el detalle?.


----------



## tixel (23 Ago 2017)

:no:f


sirpask dijo:


> Venga va, vamos a meternos en faena...¿Por que dices que segwit va a permitir robar BTC?
> 
> La teoría Ia dice que el ocultar las firmas de los usuarios en las transacciones y verificar esto en segundo plano por los mineros va a llevarnos a que para apoderarse del BTC ya no se necesita un 51% de hashrate, si no... Menos del 40. Ya que se descartan los mineros que no puedan descargar las firmas en segundo plano por su ancho de banda.
> 
> ...



Esto ya tiene huevos, lo acabo de poner a la mañana pasandome el trabajo de traducirlo y hacer un resumen y por lo q veo como si llueve. Es mas lo tienes repkicado en esta misma pagina
Si te parece poco problema eso solo...

---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 18:05 ----------




asilei dijo:


> Thanks por compartir información y elaborarla.
> 
> Mi posición es de apuesta por sistema cripto y sobretodo del modelo de gobernanza distribuido. Pongo como ejemplo el reciente fork BTC/BCH, se han propuesto dos alternativas para afrontar el reto de escalabilidad (principalmente) y de forma honesta, cada usuario ha recibido sus tokens en cada uno de los forks. Esto es fundamental, porque a partir de aqui cada usuario decide lo que hace con sus tokens. Independientememte de las maniobras oscuras de uno a otro grupo de interés, todos tienen intereses y justamente el modelo de gobernanza distribuido esla herramienta para gestionar estos intereses en conflicto. Pero al final el usuario dispone de la ultima palabra, por lo tanto es fundamental disponer de información de todos los puntos de vista posibles.
> 
> ...



Claro q los usuarios tengamos el poder es algo desconocido pero no en el mundo del soft libre. Por ejemplo la suite opeoffice era el estandar en linux pero al comprar oracle a sun se hizo con ella y cambio la politica. Como era soft libre los usuarios le hicieron un corte de mangas y a partir del trabajo hecho le cambiaron el nombre y nacio libreoffice y siguio su desarrollo independiente y desparasitada. Esto mismo es lo q paso en btc. 
Cuando pasa esto habria q preguntarse ¿por que hay usuarios q no estan contentos cuando nos dicen q sw es la solucion a nuestros males? Y algunos es lo q hacemos.
Y entonces te lo explican y por lo general el usuario medio suele estar de acuerdo porque tomar la decision de irte de casa a la aventura es jodido y cuando pasa es q hay razones muy poderosas.
En btc no hay otro desarrollo como dices hay varios trabajando en distintas soluciones al problema de escalabilidad y colaborativamente no como hasta ahora.
Las dos capas estas no fueron contempladas en el paper original y fueron un invento de blocksteam para adueñarse de lo gordo de btc. Estar preocupado por la descentralizacion de la mineria y no por la del desarrollo o de quien controla esa ln o las cadenas laterales q ya q no tienen q cumplir el protocolo original me parece delirante. Y aqui la gente solo esta viendo las ventajas de ln y no se da cuenta q esto relega a btc a una cadena de liquidaciones poco funcional en q se escribe poco pero cada vez q escribes en ella te va a salir por un pico, ponle q si ahora estan a 5 € entonces a lo mejor estaran a 100 y tu te veras expulsado de btc q solo estara para los gordos y el resto estaremos con microtransacciones, comisiones bajas, etc en la ln bajo el yugo del q la controle y con el btc manipulado para poder joderte btc si te pasas de listo y no tragas conesto. Este es el plan de estos chicos y el verdadero problema de core. 
Todos aqui sabiamos q btc iba a llevar muchos golpes e intentos de derribo, y nos imaginabamos como, pues la manera q han elegido es esta, al menos hasta ahora.
Todo lo demas, si sera viable seguir ampliando el tamaño de los bloques, etc es totalmente secundario y se le ira dando solucion segunse vayan presentando los problemas.
El lado de core simplemente huele a azufre.
Me voy a dar un baño.


----------



## sirpask (23 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> :no:f
> Esto ya tiene huevos, lo acabo de poner a la mañana pasandome el trabajo de traducirlo y hacer un resumen y por lo q veo como si llueve. Es mas lo tienes repkicado en esta misma pagina
> Si te parece poco problema eso solo...



Yo lo habia leido un poco mas técnico,por eso no lo entiendo mucho, y lo que has puesto esta mañana no lo he visto, perdona pero no puedo estar a todo.
Te lo agradezco, pero sigo sin ver a los desarrolladores de Core como monopolistas.
Cualquiera puede abrir un Github, crear un cliente publico mejor que el de Core y publicarlo.

Lo que si que veo, es que encontrar el equilibro de seguridad, escalabilidad, rentabilidad, simpleza, popularidad, facilidad de manejo y acceso... Es complicado. 

Lo que sigo sin entender es que si es tan bueno para los mineros fuertes, por que no lo apoyan mas éstos.


----------



## tixel (23 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo lo habia leido un poco mas técnico,por eso no lo entiendo mucho, y lo que has puesto esta mañana no lo he visto, perdona pero no puedo estar a todo.
> Te lo agradezco, pero sigo sin ver a los desarrolladores de Core como monopolistas.
> Cualquiera puede abrir un Github, crear un cliente publico mejor que el de Core y publicarlo.
> 
> ...



Si yo no digo q estes a todo ni siquiera q lo leas si no es de tu interes pero despues discutirme sobre este tema sin haber leido antes lo q dije me parece poco correcto.

---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 18:14 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Yo lo habia leido un poco mas técnico,por eso no lo entiendo mucho, y lo que has puesto esta mañana no lo he visto, perdona pero no puedo estar a todo.
> Te lo agradezco, pero sigo sin ver a los desarrolladores de Core como monopolistas.
> Cualquiera puede abrir un Github, crear un cliente publico mejor que el de Core y publicarlo.
> 
> ...



Claro q puedes hacer un clon de btc y llamarle x, pero quien lo iba a utilizar? Btc pertenece a core yya lo han demostrado con muy malas formas. 
Nuestro futuro es cash sin duda y el tiempo colocara a cada uno en su sitio y bth esta consiguiendo su hueco muy rapidamente. Esperemos q triunfe o btc va a ser otra idea genial echada alos cerdos.


----------



## bubbler (23 Ago 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Si te sale en el explorer como no confirmada quiere decir que bien; ultimamente es que tardan mucho las transacciones...si pueden ser 5 horas y mucho mas depende del fee que hayas puesto. Esperemos que se solucione pronto como dice el colega
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 14:42 ----------
> 
> ...



Tixel es un forero que se está partiendo la cara por la objetividad (no BTCash no BTCoin)...

Los CVD son el punto débil, y esto se supera de forma espiritual.

Ahhhh, y Clapham, ese diablo, esa anguila, ese alfa malote de sí y no y lo nuevo... Este forero (rara avis) hay que cuidarlo...

Si no queréis heterogenia, entonces este foro hace función a su nombre (burbuja)...


----------



## asilei (23 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> :no:f
> Esto ya tiene huevos, lo acabo de poner a la mañana pasandome el trabajo de traducirlo y hacer un resumen y por lo q veo como si llueve. Es mas lo tienes repkicado en esta misma pagina
> Si te parece poco problema eso solo...



Sobre el posible robo de BTC por parte de los mineros, aclaremos primero algunos conceptos sobre lor roles que tienen los mineros y los nodos en blockchain. 

1) Los mineros generan los bloques con un subconjunto de transacciones que sacan de la mempool, el bloque debe estar certificado con una PoW

2) Los nodos reciben estos bloques y los validan para comprobar que cumplan todas las politicas de BTC, en caso afirmativo los incorporan a la cadena

3) No solo los mineros tiene nodos, todos los actores de criptos tienen nodos para asegurarse que nadie haga trampas.

4) Con Segwit o sin él, los mineros pueden intentar robar BTC de cualquier transacción pero no le precupa a nadie porque los nodos no las validarán, quedarán bloques huérfanos, cosa que pasa a menudo. Orphaned Blocks - Blockchain.info 

5) Internet es una selva ya sabeis, pues Blockchain recibe ataques todos los días y a todas horas. La seguridad de blockchain no es cosa de broma. Rejected Transactions & Blocks - Blockchain.info

6) Como garantiaa de que ls mineros no hagan trampas, la recompensa de bloque no la reciben hasta 10 bloques después

7) por ultimo y como siempre, un ataque solo puede tener éxito si dispones del 51% de la capacidad, por eso la centralización es el gran peligro de BTC y debe evitarse a toda costa

Referencia:
security - Could miners possibly steal SegWit transactions on The Real Bitcoin? - Bitcoin Stack Exchange


----------



## remonster (23 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> :no:f
> Esto ya tiene huevos, lo acabo de poner a la mañana pasandome el trabajo de traducirlo y hacer un resumen y por lo q veo como si llueve. Es mas lo tienes repkicado en esta misma pagina
> Si te parece poco problema eso solo...
> 
> ...



Eso date un baño, vaya sarta de tonterías que sueltas. No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas. Te meto en la categoría de trolls a sueldo de algún saboteador, porque si te crees todas las idioteces que dices es que eres subnormal profundo.


----------



## asilei (23 Ago 2017)

La posible concentración en dasarrollo es un riesgo sin duda, por eso los que paticipan del ecosistema deben aportar. De todas formas hay que reconocer que trabajan bien los cabrones, ellos mismos sacan un paper con los riesgos de segwit y como evitarlos/mitigarlos

Bitcoin Core :: Segregated Witness Costs and Risks


BTW, BCH lleva 5 horas sin minar un bloque
Bitcoin Cash Explorer


----------



## bubbler (23 Ago 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Eso date un baño, vaya sarta de tonterías que sueltas. No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas. Te meto en la categoría de trolls a sueldo de algún saboteador, porque si te crees todas las idioteces que dices es que eres subnormal profundo.



Buenooooo, el que faltaba, el remonster, el cual tuvimos unas interesantes conversaciones de Karlillos...


----------



## asilei (23 Ago 2017)

Hablando de Segwit en BTC, actualizo estado. Faltan 67 bloques (menos de 12 h) reducción de dificultad -4,24% (ha subido un poco)
Bitcoin Difficulty and Hashrate Chart - BitcoinWisdom

El ritmo de minado ahora es de 9,7 minutos por bloque
https://blockchain.info/stats

Mempool bajando hasta 80 MB
https://blockchain.info/charts/mempool-size


----------



## tixel (23 Ago 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Eso date un baño, vaya sarta de tonterías que sueltas. No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas. Te meto en la categoría de trolls a sueldo de algún saboteador, porque si te crees todas las idioteces que dices es que eres subnormal profundo.



meteme en donde te salga de los huevos, me importa 0. Ya se porque te gusta core, eres igual que ellos, alguien que solo piensa en su beneficio e intenta tapar sus crimenes con censura.
Uno del 95% que va a palmar que dice claphan:XX: Suerte en la vida con esa actitud de mierda, la vas a necesitar toda


----------



## asilei (23 Ago 2017)

Como curiosidad, a este paso BTC volverá a pillar a BCH en numero de bloques

BTC: #481763 (4 min ago)
BCH: #481870 (5 hours ago)

Blockchair


----------



## p_pin (23 Ago 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Tixel es un forero que se está partiendo la cara por la objetividad (no BTCash no BTCoin)...
> 
> Los CVD son el punto débil, y esto se supera de forma espiritual.
> 
> ...



Hombre si llamas objetividad a decir una cosa y la contraria o llamarnos tontos por no darle la razón.... 
Los avisos de que se larga de aquí, al reddit ya hasta tienen gracia... parece el caplam cuando amenaza con borrar todos sus post :XX:

A parte que aquí escribe como si fuéramos los únicos en el mundo que no estamos a favor de bccash... y para convencernos nos trae copiapegas que ya se han puesto por el hilo

Lo cierto es que en bccash el apoyo minero fue coyuntural y ya llevan 5 horas sin minar un bloque... son tan mierdas que van a jugar con el ajuste de dificultad para reducirla como hicieron tras el fork, es una puta broma.
Igual que lo fue el lanzamiento y jugaron con los tempos para pumpear la coin en los exchanges con los depósitos congelados

Y en cuanto a comunidad? dónde está ese apoyo, ese "clamor" contra btc, cuántos nodos tiene activos?, hay alguien que no esté especulando con los bcc en el exchange esperando el próximo pump?

Yo entiendo que se pueda estar en desacuerdo con core
Pero no veo una alternativa mejor en apoyar el bccash. Y si alguien opina lo contrario, pues mi conversación ha terminado


----------



## asilei (23 Ago 2017)

Vamos a echar un capote a BCH.

6 horas sin minar BCH, la mempool la tiene a 10% de la de BTC aprox 8 MB. Si consiguen generar el bloque podremos ver un bloque de 8 MB y se pule toda la mempool de un tirón sin priorizar comisiones ni nada. Tarda, pero barato es.

---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 19:58 ----------

Coño, el último bloque generado de BCH es el #481870 a las 13:41 ha ocupado 200 KB con 365 transacciones, el fee total ha sido de 12,5 por Generación y 0.11245369 de fee. El resto de mineros le han hecho un "Pues bueno, pues adiós" de campeonato.

Blockchair / Bitcoin Cash / Block / 481870

Ahora tiene 2.619 tx en la mempool esperando, he lanzado una con 0,01 € de fee a ver que pasa.

---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 20:06 ----------

Hombre es que algunos se han cebado, hay una tx en la mempool de 100 BCH (66,000.00 USD) con 0.00000226 BCC fee (aprox 0,1 centavo USD)

Blockchair / Bitcoin Cash / Transaction / 45f3bfbf7824e0ab485eaa35ec1f31803dcd3d7e111816480fd286021c339154


----------



## Registrador (23 Ago 2017)

7 horas sin minar un bloque en Bcash...

:XX:

El futuro sin duda... ::


----------



## p_pin (23 Ago 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Vamos a echar un capote a BCH.
> 
> 6 horas sin minar BCH, la mempool la tiene a 10% de la de BTC aprox 8 MB. Si consiguen generar el bloque podremos ver un bloque de 8 MB y se pule toda la mempool de un tirón sin priorizar comisiones ni nada. Tarda, pero barato es.



3493 transacciones pendientes en 6 horas y 26 minutos (del último bloque)
Según:
BLOCKTRAIL | Bitcoin API and Block Explorer

Para que exista una "comparación homogénea" la red btc y bccash deberían tener las mismas transacciones, BTC tiene +200.000 al día
A parte y sobre las fee,... si estas se dan en btc como "moneda" cuanto más suba la cotización, más sube la fee "indirectamente", no es lo mismo 0.0005 de btc que de bccash, como no es lo mismo una fee de 0.0005 btc con la cotización a 1000 dólares que a 4000 dólares

Por cierto relación entre minería y dificultad (se comenta que al caer y llegar a cero "ha sonao"):







fork.lol


----------



## asilei (23 Ago 2017)

Mientras tanto en BTC...

Faltan 51 bloques (menos de 8h) para Segwit y reducción de dificultad -3,87% (subiendo)
Bitcoin Difficulty and Hashrate Chart - BitcoinWisdom

El ritmo de minado ahora es de 9,0 minutos por bloque
https://blockchain.info/stats

Mempool por debajo de 75 MB
https://blockchain.info/charts/mempool-size

Yo creo que el chino esta minando/rezando como un loco para que la dificultad no baje mucho.


----------



## tixel (23 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Pareceis preescolares .
> Es de una ingenuidad tal que echa pa atras ...Ay que ver como algunos y algunas le dan vuelta al moco y al moco hasta hacer una bolita y luego , tras analizarlo un rato aun dudan si meterla ( la bolita ) en la boca
> o en la fosa nasal , o pegarla en algun lado ...
> No solo pareceis preescolares , es que lo sois ...de parvulario
> ...



Tremendo post. 
Por cierto "todas" las alt rebotando. ¿Que querrá decir?ienso:
Y parece que la moneda mas cambiada en shapeshift es btc->bth. Vosotros seguid mirandoos los pies.


----------



## Claudius (23 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Lo cierto es que en bccash el apoyo minero fue coyuntural y ya llevan 5 horas sin minar un bloque... son tan mierdas que van a jugar con el ajuste de dificultad para reducirla como hicieron tras el fork, es una puta broma.



Hay muchos escenarios, y uno podría ser que este fork, que se vio precipitado quisieran sacarlo como una PoC para ver como reaccionaba el mercado a sus manipulaciones.
Para tener datos para el fork de Noviembre, 'el verdadero ataque secesionista'.

El mercado dice que aún siendo algo peor que muchas altcoin que son blue-chips, le están dándo un valor *de 3 dígitos* y técnicamente no tiene ningún tipo de argumentación. Litecoin hace las funciones u otras.

Ya dije nada más salir y por eso no vendí ni venderé, que hay que vigilar dónde se inclina la potencia y sus variables.

Si mañana *la pumpean* y la dejan por encima de 1500$, lo más fácil del mundo en e*ste mercado manipulado, entre lobbies de mineros compinchados con los lobbies de exchange*, los mineros se decantarán *-al mejor postor- *porque se la trae floja las guerras de ideales. Son negocios altamente lucrativos mientras existan canales de salida gruesos a fiat en una u en otra para pagar los lambos, yates y srtas de compañía.

El fiat que está entrando no busca bitcoin, busca dinero fácil con los cantos de sirena de los medios de comunicación llámese bitcoin o burbuja-coin de:

Chaval de 20 años se hace rico con 1000$ en 7 años y el bitcoin va a llegar a otra galaxia, y el mcafiee entre raya y raya intenta pumpear su próspera nueva línea de negocio.

Así que a esperar, y observar, porque el milagro de los peces, 2000 años después se ha vuelto a reproducir. :XX:


----------



## tixel (23 Ago 2017)

Grandisimo post. Estos son los post q molan, q te hacen pensar, q ni squiera lo habias contemplado y los q hacen grande cualquier reunion de personas, no el pedo, culo, pis de parvulario o yo soy del barsa y yo del mandril


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Y como siempre en este hilo discutiendo de imbecilidades y de lo q realmente es importante, todos los peligros de segwit y el atentado y secuestro q intentan perpetrar los de blocksteam, permitiendo q se puedan robar bitcoins, nada.




O sea que el SW es una mierda creada por BS llena de problemas y peligros (LOL aqui usando la estrategia del miedo) y con el unico objetivo de conseguir el control del Bitcoin. Todos los "bigblockers" estan en contra, lo que hay que hacer es aumentar el tamaño del bloque en lugar de adoptar SW...

PERO resulta que todos estos que estan en contra del SW, deciden reunirse (NYA) y aprobar SW con la unica condicion de que unos meses mas tarde se amplie el tamaño del bloque. ¿ Qué pasa que todos esos problemas enormes que tiene SW se solucionan poniendole por encima un aumento de bloque ?

Venga macho vete a tomar por culo anda.

---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 23:05 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Lo cierto es que en bccash el apoyo minero fue coyuntural y ya llevan 5 horas sin minar un bloque... son tan mierdas que van a jugar con el ajuste de dificultad para reducirla como hicieron tras el fork, es una puta broma.



Claro, no les interesa sacar bloques ahora. Mejor esperar 12 horas entre bloque y que entre en un funcionamiento la reduccion automatica del 20% de dificultad. Manipulacion máxima.


----------



## sirpask (23 Ago 2017)

Muy bueno lo del milagro de los peces y el vino. No nos olvidemos del vino.

Yo creo que estamos viviendo cosas de las cuales igual hasta dentro de 15 años no somos conscientes de su magnitud.

Es increible para un economista entender como algo que antes del fork a penas valía 3000€, y ahora vale 4300 + 600.

Yo sinceramente no lo se. Pero es la ostia.


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Muy bueno lo del milagro de los peces y el vino. No nos olvidemos del vino.
> 
> Yo creo que estamos viviendo cosas de las cuales igual hasta dentro de 15 años no somos conscientes de su magnitud.
> 
> ...




Lo que pasa es que lo estas analizando a posteriori y sacas como conclusion de que gracias al fork se ha conseguido ese aumento extra pero ¿ quien te dice que si no hubiera habido fork ahora estaria el bitcoin por ejemplo a 8000, con lo cual el fork lo que ha hecho realmente es hacer perder valor ?

Es lo que tiene la inercia. Esto es como si vas en coche a 100 km/h, pisas el freno y recorres 50 metros con el freno pisado. Y dices, joder que bien viene el freno para avanzar, el freno me ha hecho avanzar 50 metros !!


----------



## asilei (23 Ago 2017)

BTC va a la suya...

Faltan 33 bloques (menos de 6h) para Segwit y reducción de dificultad -4,31% (bajando)
Bitcoin Difficulty and Hashrate Chart - BitcoinWisdom

El ritmo de minado ahora es de 8,5 minutos por bloque
https://blockchain.info/stats

Mempool se mantiene en 75 MB
https://blockchain.info/charts/mempool-size

---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 23:53 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que lo estas analizando a posteriori y sacas como conclusion de que gracias al fork se ha conseguido ese aumento extra pero ¿ quien te dice que si no hubiera habido fork ahora estaria el bitcoin por ejemplo a 8000, con lo cual el fork lo que ha hecho realmente es hacer perder valor ?
> 
> Es lo que tiene la inercia. Esto es como si vas en coche a 100 km/h, pisas el freno y recorres 50 metros con el freno pisado. Y dices, joder que bien viene el freno para avanzar, el freno me ha hecho avanzar 50 metros !!



Si, es posible, nunca lo sabremos. Lo que es indudable es que el fork ha reforzado BTC en confianza y fiabilidad. En teoría todos tendríamos cartas en las dos barajas pero nunca antes se habia validado en BTC, y efectivamente así ha sido. Ahora cada cual juega sus cartas con la baraja que piensa tiene mejor juego.

El antecedente de Ethereum, fork dirigido para resolver una cagada, no invitaba al optimismo.


----------



## tixel (24 Ago 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> O sea que el SW es una mierda creada por BS llena de problemas y peligros (LOL aqui usando la estrategia del miedo) y con el unico objetivo de conseguir el control del Bitcoin. Todos los "bigblockers" estan en contra, lo que hay que hacer es aumentar el tamaño del bloque en lugar de adoptar SW...
> 
> PERO resulta que todos estos que estan en contra del SW, deciden reunirse (NYA) y aprobar SW con la unica condicion de que unos meses mas tarde se amplie el tamaño del bloque. ¿ Qué pasa que todos esos problemas enormes que tiene SW se solucionan poniendole por encima un aumento de bloque ?
> 
> ...



Que va yo lo q digo es q blocksteam son unos angelitos q trabajan de gratis por el bien de la comunidad y AXA unos ciberpunks del carajo con ganas de mandar a tomar por culo el sistema bancario como habia q mandar a tomar por culo a los elementos como tu, en vez de explicarles donde tienen el culo, GILIPOLLAS q no vas a pasar de eso en tu puta vida.
Anda chavalito, aprendete apretar los zapatitos tu solo ydeja de rebuznar a ver si en el proceso aprendes algo y dejas de andar haciendo el GILIPOLLAS


----------



## asilei (24 Ago 2017)

En cuanto al BCH. ¡habemus bloque! Me ha entrado la TX con una fee de 0,01 €, el premiado ha sido bitclubnetwork. Un Bloque de 1,8 MB, pero no se ha comido toda la mempool... Bueno solo quedan 2.000 tx.

BLOCKTRAIL | Bitcoin API and Block Explorer

1 confirmación. kraken me dice que todavia no es suficiente, en fin. Los lagartos tienen paciencia ¿que mas da 8 horas por confirmación?.


----------



## p_pin (24 Ago 2017)

Bueno mañana cuando despierte sw estará activado
Sin duda que los próximos escenarios que comentaba Claudius van a girar en torno a cual es su evolución

Mientras tanto la _"alternativa"_ ha minado... 1 bloque en 11 horas.... y va "uno" y dice que eso da igual y "otro" le aplaude "es un gran mensaje".... empiezo a entender por que algunos foreros se largaron...


----------



## sirpask (24 Ago 2017)

asilei dijo:


> En cuanto al BCH. ¡habemus bloque! Me ha entrado la TX con una fee de 0,01 €, el premiado ha sido bitclubnetwork. Un Bloque de 1,8 MB, pero no se ha comido toda la mempool... Bueno solo quedan 2.000 tx.
> 
> BLOCKTRAIL | Bitcoin API and Block Explorer
> 
> 1 confirmación. kraken me dice que todavia no es suficiente, en fin. Los lagartos tienen paciencia ¿que mas da 8 horas por confirmación?.



No entiendo eso, y se que es de 1° de carrera de Bitcoin, ¿por qué si habia espacio de sobra en el bloque no han entrado todas las transacciones?

¿Es como el paro en España que siempre tiene que haber algo?


----------



## tixel (24 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Bueno mañana cuando despierte sw estará activado
> Sin duda que los próximos escenarios que comentaba Claudius van a girar en torno a cual es su evolución
> 
> Mientras tanto la _"alternativa"_ ha minado... 1 bloque en 11 horas.... y va "uno" y dice que eso da igual y "otro" le aplaude "es un gran mensaje".... empiezo a entender por que algunos foreros se largaron...



a ver el siguiente cuanto tarda y a ver quien es el valiente que apuesta algo conmigo de que no va a tardar tanto.
Por ejemplo mira la que dice Peter Tood en el infome mensual de sw2k:
it's plausible that the the most-work SHA256^2 chain may become BCH rather than Bitcoin at some point in the near future


----------



## asilei (24 Ago 2017)

Ahora vamos a hablar en serio, ¿a que me lleva estudiar todo este verano los jodidos indicadores operativos de BTC/BCH?

*Pues a que la partida ya ha terminado.*

BCH mantendrá un valor residual de 3 cifras por la demanda de transferencias gratis, pero no esperes tiempos de confirmación ràpidos. Nadia da duros a 4 pesetas decían...

BTC ha reforzado en confianza y seguridad como reserva de valor frente a un doble envite, primero un fork y después una OPA de proveedores mineros, y eso tiene un precio que los usuarios pagarán y los mineros están encantados de recibir. Además abre un mundo de utlilidades que se van a desarrollar con un potencial de escala que se reflejará en su valor sin duda.

¿Y Segwit2? Deben estar revisando a todo meter los apuntes de 1º de la ley de Oferta/demanda, Duplicando la oferta reduces los márgenes, ¡Vaya! ¡No me lo esperaba!. Segwit2 está muerto.

DobleBonus para BTC en una jornada histórica.

Y que nadie me venga con histórias de me gusta más papá que mamá, si hubiera sido el revés pues encantado de la vida, pero ha sido como ha sido.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Que va yo lo q digo es q blocksteam son unos angelitos q trabajan de gratis por el bien de la comunidad y AXA unos ciberpunks del carajo con ganas de mandar a tomar por culo el sistema bancario como habia q mandar a tomar por culo a los elementos como tu, en vez de explicarles donde tienen el culo, GILIPOLLAS q no vas a pasar de eso en tu puta vida.
> Anda chavalito, aprendete apretar los zapatitos tu solo ydeja de rebuznar a ver si en el proceso aprendes algo y dejas de andar haciendo el GILIPOLLAS




Que valiente eres insultando detrás de una pantalla. Luego te quejas de que escribes post y nadie te contesta, lógico, te tendrá todo el mundo en ignorados y ni te leen. Por mi parte voy a hacer lo mismo.


----------



## tixel (24 Ago 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Ahora vamos a hablar en serio, ¿a que me lleva estudiar todo este verano los jodidos indicadores operativos de BTC/BCH?
> 
> *Pues a que la partida ya ha terminado.*
> 
> ...



No se porque dices que sw2 está muerto cuando tiene el 90% del hash señalizandolo y de nodos de btc1 no están nada mal, creo que pasa de 1000, no tengo ganas de mirar. Ya explicaras.
Y lo que dices sobre cash es cierto todo, pero no descartaría tiempos mucho mas rápidos que btc en no mucho tiempo y eso lo está reflejando el valor que no cae ni de coña con bloques de 9h dicen y el hashrate por los suelos. En el post anterior te he puesto lo que dice el estudio de Agosto de sw2 y dice que espera que el hashrate se pase a bth en no mucho tiempo, por ahora para de caer pero es que tampoco tenía mucho que caer más.
Mientras tanto en core las transacciones to the moon a los previstos 1000€ por transaccion, y ya van por lo 7€ de media
Y la partida acaba de EMPEZAR.

---------- Post added 24-ago-2017 at 01:11 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Que valiente eres insultando detrás de una pantalla. Luego te quejas de que escribes post y nadie te contesta, lógico, te tendrá todo el mundo en ignorados y ni te leen. Por mi parte voy a hacer lo mismo.



Mejor asi dejas de dar por culo, GILIPOLLAS


----------



## Emeregildo (24 Ago 2017)

Os dejo una pagina para ver la evolución de la mempool en Bitcoin Core y Bitcoin Cash

Johoe's Mempool Size Statistics

Johoe's Mempool Size Statistics (Bitcoin ABC)


----------



## tixel (24 Ago 2017)

Una imagen vale mas que 1000 palabras y la gente parece que no le sientan tan mal






Y una de leña para todos aquellos preocupados por la descentralización, sale mas barato mantener un nodo de btc un mes que mandar una transaccion y el motivo por el que tardase tanto el bloque de bth entiendo (estoy medio dormido) que parece ser que a grandes rasgos fue que los mineros esperaron que bajase la dificultad.
Quien lo quiera leer en ingles y enterarse como funciona el mecanismo de ajuste aquí lo tiene
Bitcoin Cash Difficulty Adjustments


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Ago 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Os dejo una pagina para ver la evolución de la mempool en Bitcoin Core y Bitcoin Cash
> 
> Johoe's Mempool Size Statistics
> 
> Johoe's Mempool Size Statistics (Bitcoin ABC)




De los 70 Mb que tiene el mempool en estos momentos, 45 Mb son transacciones con 0-5 sat/byte, lo tipico, spam de los de siempre para manipular. Pero bueno su estrategia no les va mal, siempre hay algun ignorante que se lo cree y los apoya.


----------



## tixel (24 Ago 2017)




----------



## ninfireblade (24 Ago 2017)

Dios los da y ellos se juntan. Menuda panda


----------



## Brujámio (24 Ago 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Dios los da y ellos se juntan. Menuda panda



Pues si, de todo tiene que haber en la viña del Señor, lo malo es que se han juntado todos en este hilo. 

Diossss...esto cada vez es más insufrible. Este es el foro/hilo en el que tengo a más gente en ignorados.


----------



## Registrador (24 Ago 2017)

Ya lo anuncio yo:

Ya está activado el segwit!


----------



## tixel (24 Ago 2017)

Se nota lo chungo que estan llevando lo de bth por como están de pesados con que si se activo o no el engendro sw. No me refiero a este foro, nada más y en la actitud de negacion de algunos foreros que con su infantilismo de barsa-madrid y q no soportan q nadie se meta con su juguete y lo unico que hacen es repetir como loritos y meterse con la competencia a ver si asi desaparece. Y despues iran de libertarios y ciberpunks y que triunfe el mejor. Estan demasiado perjudicados de tanto adoctrinamiento que llevan y no comprenden muy bien lo que es fair play
Por ahora solo era hacer hold de btc y disfrutar del camino y los muy ingenuos pensaban que iba a ser asi hasta que btc valiese 1 millon y fuesen megamillonarios.
Pues siento joderos el viaje pero si esto lleva ese camino os van a joder todos los bitcoins antes de eso y la verdad es que el método de crear 2 tipos de diferente de transacciones gracias a haber metido el engendro como soft fork y utilizar una para el "pueblo" y la otra para joder dinero al "pueblo" es eb cierta manera una genialidad. Fijo que hay judios hay metidos, porque una persona normal ni es tan parásita ni tan hija puta.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Ago 2017)

Qué tontaco eres, macho.

Parece que la implantación del SegWit va haciendo daño en el culete de los menos dotados de materia gris.

Bien, bien. Eso es buena señal.

Ale! A llorar al parque, tontaco. Vete a hacerle pucheritos a Jihan.

Para que veáis el nivelazo de subnormales que tenéis en este hilo, Tixel viene lloriqueando con que hemos abierto las puertas del infierno por haber introducido un nuevo tipo de transacciones. Llora que te llora le tenemos cuando... sin embargo... hace años que ya tenemos varios tipos de transacciones en Bitcoin, como por ejemplo las transacciones P2SH (pay to script hash), que son aquellas cuya dirección de destino comienza por 3 y no por el clásico 1.

Sin embargo ahí tenéis al pobre subnormal lloriqueando con todos los problemas que vamos a encontrar... :XX:

¿Le habéis oído lloriquear también y expandir FUD por tener las multisignatures o el P2SH? ¿Verdad que no? Pues ahora sí que lo tenéis lloriqueando por la "nueva y horripilante idea de introducir un nuevo tipo de transacción con el SegWit".


----------



## tixel (24 Ago 2017)

Otro que va presumiendo de lo millonario que es en btc y no sabe lo cerca que esta de vivir debajo de un puente. 
Se nota la empanada que tienes defendiendo sw, ln y demas morralla y poniendo en la firma una frase de nakamoto. No sabes ni de donde te da el aire, macho


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Ago 2017)

A llorar al parque, inútil. A ver qué otra chorrada sueltas con la que demostrar que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas.


----------



## tixel (24 Ago 2017)

Luke Jr. admits -- to use Lightning Network you will need to subscribe to some service (a payment hub) in order to use Bitcoin.
Va a ser guai en core cuando tengas ln y para abrir un canal tengas que pagar 1000 pavos de comision en la red bitcoin y os apliquen la KYC. Vais a estar mas fiscalizados q ahora, y por encima si te pones chungo te los roban y punto. Genial
Menos mal que estamos aqui algunos, intentando abrirle los ojos a la gente y haciendola reflexionar cuando otros no pasan de rebuznar y de como no me gusta lo que dices te ataco. Mas tontitos algunos y no os dejan salir de parvulario. 
Queremos el bitcoin de nakamoto no otro halcash 

---------- Post added 24-ago-2017 at 07:50 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> A llorar al parque, inútil. A ver qué otra chorrada sueltas con la que demostrar que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas.



Tu vete espabilando que al final el que puede llorar mucho vas a ser con esa cabezoneria y esa actitud de mierda que te gastas


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Ago 2017)

Algunos os preguntaréis por qué hay que mostrarse tajante e inmisericorde con los deficientes mentales que se aproximan a Bitcoin y la respuesta es sencilla: con el tiempo irán aumentando en número e irán repitiendo machaconamente con su FUD los mantras sobre todas las "injusticias flagrantes" que tiene Bitcoin como, por ejemplo, las elevadas comisiones que hemos alcanzado para que ellos puedan meter sus mierdas de transacciones para comprar café, lo injusto que es que los early adopters hayamos podido, en algún momento de la historia, realizar transacciones con 0 comisiones, lo mal repartido que están los bitcoins porque ellos han llegado tarde, la descompensación que existe a la hora de acceder a nuevos bitcoins cuando apenas se generan ya como recompensas de minado, lo injusto que es que ellos nunca pudieron votar sobre el SegWit, etc.

Todo es FUD de gente que no alcanza a entender Bitcoin y que son un verdadero peligro, tanto para ellos, como para los demás.

Y cuando empiezan con sus chorradas, se les da un único aviso y, si continúan, patada en el culo y para afuera (como se ha hecho con Jihan).

Bitcoin es un bloque monolítico que, o se acepta por completo, o se rechaza por completo y por eso hay que mostrar tolerancia 0 con aquellos que sólo muestran interés en la parte que más les conviene (utilizar una red ultrasegura, con casi 10.000 nodos y elevadísima liquidez), pero que meten FUD con el resto que encuentran "menos atractivo".

¿Quién cojones no querría aumentar su stake de bitcoins en detrimento de los early adopters o ser el elegido del Dios Satoshi para poder utilizar la red sin pagar ni una comisión por designio divino? Pues cualquiera querría, cojones. Todos querríamos.

Pero estos deficientes se creen tan especiales como para acudir con exigencias al resto de usuarios para que, como son novatos, intentemos hacerles una excepción.

Pues no señores, ya está bien de gilipolleces. Si Bitcoin ha llegado tan potente hasta hoy es, precísamente, porque antes que a vosotros, cuando nosotros entramos, hubieron también veteranos que nos aplicaron la tolerancia 0 a los novatos en exactamente las mismas gilipolleces que ahora os escuchamos a vosotros.

---------- Post added 24-ago-2017 at 08:07 ----------




tixel dijo:


> Luke Jr. admits -- to use Lightning Network you will need to subscribe to some service (a payment hub) in order to use Bitcoin.
> Va a ser guai en core cuando tengas ln y para abrir un canal tengas que pagar 1000 pavos de comision en la red bitcoin y os apliquen la KYC. Vais a estar mas fiscalizados q ahora, y por encima si te pones chungo te los roban y punto. Genial
> Menos mal que estamos aqui algunos, intentando abrirle los ojos a la gente y haciendola reflexionar cuando otros no pasan de rebuznar y de como no me gusta lo que dices te ataco. Mas tontitos algunos y no os dejan salir de parvulario.
> Queremos el bitcoin de nakamoto no otro halcash
> ...



Te ha jodido que te haya puesto en evidencia, eh mongolo? Pues tengo más preparado para ti, así que no te pienso dejar pasar ni una más porque me tenéis hasta las narices con el FUD. Y en el foro de Reddit voy a ir baneando ya directamente a los FUDsters hasta que me quede sin huellas dactilares de tanto apretar el botón de ban (o me baneen a mi)

Es que ya estoy hasta los huevos de gente que se niega a entender lo que es Bitcoin.


----------



## sirpask (24 Ago 2017)

Blockstream es el demonio... Pero ahí han estado toda la noche de guardia para dar soporte a todo el mundo.


----------



## bubbler (24 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Blockstream es el demonio... Pero *ahí han estado toda la noche de guardia para dar soporte a todo el mundo*.



Forero sirpask, eso suena a cateto que no ha salido de España...

Si Bitcoin Core sobrevive, será porque lo habrán controlado para usarlo como instrumento desplumador de tontos. 

Los que defienden la postura Core y el Bitcoin original ¿cuales son vuestros motivos para seguir en Core, desde la óptica de la idea original de Bitcoin?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Ago 2017)

De hecho, si queréis, puedo buscar el hilo en bitcointalk en el que uno de los inventores de las colored coins de Bitcoin me decía que me callase la puta boca (en pocas palabras) porque yo en aquel momento estaba atacando el nuevo invento (sin tener ni puñeterísima idea) creyendo que era una forma de hacer "tainting" (señalamiento) a un bitcoin para hacerlo más trazable y perjudicar la fungibilidad.

Yo en aquella época era un puto novato y lo que estaba haciendo inconscientemente con mi vehemencia era extender FUD hasta que el propio inventor me dijo que cerrase la boca ya porque no comprendía el concepto.

Si yo hubiese seguido erre que erre con las gilipolleces e intentado inducir a los novatos al error y a sembrar dudas, pues a lo mejor no se hubiese podido desarrollar esa tecnología.

Pues cerré la puta boca y mucho más adelante me di cuenta del enorme error en el que me encontraba sumido y el daño que podría haber hecho extendiendo FUD sin tener ni puta idea y clamando a los cuatro vientos las "injusticias" y cómo las colored coins "perjudicaban la fungibilidad".

Es que estoy seguro que, incluso para eso, os pensáis los novatos que sois "especiales" y que vuestra generación se enfrenta a "la peor generación de early adopters" que nunca hubo en Bitcoin. Pues no. Ni para eso sois especiales. Yo ahora digo que te calles la puta boca exactamente igual que me lo dijeron a mi...y te aseguro que el que me lo dijo a mi llevaba más razón que un santo.


----------



## Cui Bono (24 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Apuestas por un mundo sin dinero en metálico que hasta para comprar un chicle quede registrado, pero te digo una cosa en internet hay algo que se llama paypal asociado a una cuenta corriente, dicho paypal puede tener un saldo para utilizarlo como monedero no sé si hay tarjetas paypal y las comisiones que haya. Pero los monederos no han evolucionado nada porque la gente no los quiere usar así de sencillo. No hay que inventar monedas nuevas para lo que dices, con el mismo € se puede hacer, pero nadie lo usa más que para cosas como las tarjetas de transporte y nada más y no lo hacen para no tener que usar billetes o monedas lo hacen por los importantes descuentos que ofrecen dichas tarjetas que te sale por la mitad o menos.



Paypal tiene comisiones.. 

No se trata de inventar una moneda nueva, sino de usar una tecnología nueva y probada como si fuera una moneda de micropago. 

El IoT (Internet of Things) ya esta inventado, el concepto M2M (machine to machine) es el ideal para máquinas de vending y leasing de servicios, y sobre todo eso se construye una crypto distribuida, sin fees y sin bloques. 

Ejemplo: tu movil se interconecta a una máquina de vending tras elegir los productos, tu movil te pide confirmación del importe y la transacción viaja por internet. Tres segundos más tarde cae el producto y tú tienes X iotas menos en tu saldo. 

A donde fueras, todas las máquinas entenderían M2M / IoT, desde las atracciones de feria a los televisores de hospitales, desde los coches de alquiler hasta los bonobuses, desde el menu del día hasta la máquina de presión para lavar el coche. Todo con pago cuasi-instantáneo y cero comisiones. 

No, no es lo mismo que varios cientos de monedas distintas para cada país, con la necesidad de tener la tarjeta correcta con los tokens aceptados localmente, con sitios de recarga controladitos, no es lo mismo.


----------



## tixel (24 Ago 2017)

Te has descrito perfectamente y tienes la misma actitud de core, por lo que no me extraña que te molen sus técnicas de censura, baneos, etc. y hasta la veas normales. Es lo que hace cualquier persona que no tiene puta idea de lo que significa libertad y ve muy normal andarle imponiendo a los demás no sus ideas sino sus intereres, y por eso defiendes lo indefendible como las comisiones de 7 pavos de media que te parecen lo normal y que btc se convierta de lo que era originalmente cash p2p en una cadena de liquidaciones que no tiene nada que ver con lo planeado.
Tambien se ve a las leguas que no tienes puta idea de que va esto, cuando hablas de bitcoin monolítico que hay que cogerlo tal cual y callar que es justo lo que intenta convencernos los de Core. La tipica actitud bolchevique que no pinta nada en el mundo libertario que representa bitcoin. Gente como tu, esta claro que sobra en este mundo y que es incapaz de comprenderlo, solo quieren para dar el pelotazo y sentirse que son más listos que el resto. Dais asco.
Y yo no estoy acercandome a bitcoin, yo ya me he acercado hace años, o sea que la condescendencia y las lecciones te la metes por el culo, que pa dar lecciones primero hay que saber y tu con esos pensamientos estas en las antipodas de lo que tiene que ser bitcoin.
Para el que no se entere yo estoy en el mismo barco que vosotros y quiero que bitcoin triunfe tanto como cualquiera de vosotros paque me vengan con FUD y no se que ostias. Y el FUD lo llevan metiendo los de core con la misma tactica que cualquier mierda de politico, o nosotros o el caos y si hay un fork será el fin. Hubo fork y si va a ser el fin, el fin de los chanchullos de blocksteam.
A mi al contrario que a muchos de este foro de niñatos lo que no me gusta jamas hacer es taparme los ojos como los crios porque no quieren ver lo que tienen delante.
Yo hablo de realidades y yo tengo principios y quiero que triunfe bitcoin por lo que implica no para comprarme un yate y sabiendo que una buena noticia para bitcoin es buena para mi. Y sw no es una buena noticia para btc por mucho que muchos, siempre son muchos, os hayáis tragado el anzuelo hasta el fondo confiando ciegamente en todo lo que os contaban filtrado de criticas a base de baneos y censura que ya veo son de tu agrado y que otro piense por mi.
Vosotros sed los tontos utiles que defendeis el tinglado que se están montado los de blocksteam como son los tontos utiles los que votan a podemos y solo saben decir pedo, culo, pis. y son incapaces de aportar nada y pasar de no me gusta que me rompas la pajareria que tengo montada en mi cabeza y me cabreo porque no me gusta lo que escucho, da igual si cierto o no, ni siquiera lo voy a comprobar.
Gente como tu no pinta nada en este mundo, y le viene grandisimo, gente en la que no tiene cabida el altruismo, que es el que tuve yo trayendo, resumiendo y traduciendo noticias que podían iniciar un debate de hacia donde vamos
Y ya veremos al final cuanto consiguen degradar la idea original y al bitcoin mismo, pero me temo que en esa cadena los forks van a ser el pan nuestro de cada día. Por lo de pronto ya veremos en Noviembre cuando empiezen a rechazar bloques de 2Mb sino acabamos con otra cadena y quizá de esta, el golpe va a hacer daño de veras a btc.
Y tiene los santos cojones de acabar diciendo que esta hasta los huevos que se niega a entender bitcoin cuando es el el que no tiene puta idea. Otro del club del 95% por lo que se ve.

---------- Post added 24-ago-2017 at 09:00 ----------




bubbler dijo:


> Forero sirpask, eso suena a cateto que no ha salido de España...
> 
> Si Bitcoin Core sobrevive, será porque lo habrán controlado para usarlo como instrumento desplumador de tontos.
> 
> Los que defienden la postura Core y el Bitcoin original ¿cuales son vuestros motivos para seguir en Core, desde la óptica de la idea original de Bitcoin?



Es que hay que explicarles hasta donde tienen el culo, macho. Este es el nivel


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Ago 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Los que defienden la postura Core y el Bitcoin original ¿cuales son vuestros motivos para seguir en Core, desde la óptica de la idea original de Bitcoin?



Porque las cualidades que defienden con el software que van incorporando (transparencia en el desarrollo, mejora de la fungibilidad, descentralización, optimización, liberalismo, potenciación del anonimato, etc) coinciden plenamente con los valores que pienso que necesitamos para una nueva moneda.

Y no nos podemos permitir el reducir el coste de utilización de la red perjudicando alguna de esas cualidades que yo considero fundamentales.

Cualquiera tiene hoy en día la posibilidad de utilizar moneda electrónica barata e inmediata (Paypal), pero sólo Bitcoin puede ser descentralizada, anónima, inembargable e irreversible. Y lucharé para que siga siendo así.


----------



## tixel (24 Ago 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> De hecho, si queréis, puedo buscar el hilo en bitcointalk en el que uno de los inventores de las colored coins de Bitcoin me decía que me callase la puta boca (en pocas palabras) porque yo en aquel momento estaba atacando el nuevo invento (sin tener ni puñeterísima idea) creyendo que era una forma de hacer "tainting" (señalamiento) a un bitcoin para hacerlo más trazable y perjudicar la fungibilidad.
> 
> Yo en aquella época era un puto novato y lo que estaba haciendo inconscientemente con mi vehemencia era extender FUD hasta que el propio inventor me dijo que cerrase la boca ya porque no comprendía el concepto.
> 
> ...



Si esta claro que tu discutes sin tener puta idea, y normal que te tapen la boca, que no es la censura de no me gusta lo que dices o este tio nos está descubriendo el plan y lo baneo. Eres tan tonto que ni te das cuenta como te describes en 2 post como lo contrario a lo que la comunidad btc debiera ser.
Y la actitud de listillo y condescendencia pensando que sabes mas que otro porque compraste los btc 15 dias antes es patetica hasta para un instituto. 
Pero asi pretenden tener razon los mediocres como tu, yo estaba antes, si no me gusta lo que dices te baneo. Penoso, pero penoso
Por cierto las batallitas para los nietos, aqui no interesan


----------



## kilerz (24 Ago 2017)

Grande Mojón , me alegro de verte de vuelta por el hilo repartiendo estopa , ya te habrás jubilado , no? jejeje


----------



## tixel (24 Ago 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Porque las cualidades que defienden con el software que van incorporando (transparencia en el desarrollo, mejora de la fungibilidad, descentralización, optimización, liberalismo, potenciación del anonimato, etc) coinciden plenamente con los valores que pienso que necesitamos para una nueva moneda.
> 
> Y no nos podemos permitir el reducir el coste de utilización de la red perjudicando alguna de esas cualidades que yo considero fundamentales.
> 
> Cualquiera tiene hoy en día la posibilidad de utilizar moneda electrónica barata e inmediata (Paypal), pero sólo Bitcoin puede ser descentralizada, anónima, inembargable e irreversible. Y lucharé para que siga siendo así.



Tu o eres un ingenuo de muchos cojones o eres un cinico hijo de la gran puta, porque hablar de liberalismo y transparencia hablando de core tiene huevos. Y despues hablas de FUD. :ouch:
Arrieritos somos y en el camino nos encontraremos, ya veremos como esta la cosa en 2 meses y ya vendre a recordarte todo, payaso de mierda

---------- Post added 24-ago-2017 at 09:13 ----------




kilerz dijo:


> Grande Mojón , me alegro de verte de vuelta por el hilo repartiendo estopa , ya te habrás jubilado , no? jejeje



Estopa? Primero que tenga con que


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Ago 2017)

¿Más lloriqueos? ¿No te cansas de lloriquear? No te pongas así hombre, que estamos de celebración. Hoy se ha estrenado el Segwit y, con él, os estamos pegando una patada en el culo a los "revisionistas" de la historia y a todos aquellos que os creíais que Satoshi llegó para regalarnos un Paypal 2.0.

Pues no. Ahí tenéis el SegWit, que es compatible con lo que existía anteriormente y que nadie os obliga a utilizar. Ah, no! Que resulta que los bigbloquers queríais anclarnos a vuestro Paypal 2.0. Pues mira, no. Eso no va a ocurrir. La genialidad del SegWit hace que, quien quiera seguir utilizar Bitcoin como hasta ahora, pueda seguir haciéndolo y quien quiera iniciar canales de pago, etc. también pueda hacerlo.

Los forks no son nuevos de ahora. Forks de la cadena han podido hacerse desde el minuto 1 y nadie puede impedirlo. ¿También vas a meter FUD con los forks que han podido hacerse desde el minuto 1?

¿Dónde está la tan temida caída de cotización después del fork de BTH? Ni está, ni se la espera. Nunca meteros patadas en el culo a los subnormales dentro de la red nos resultó más saludable a nivel de cotización.


----------



## asilei (24 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> No entiendo eso, y se que es de 1° de carrera de Bitcoin, ¿por qué si habia espacio de sobra en el bloque no han entrado todas las transacciones?
> 
> ¿Es como el paro en España que siempre tiene que haber algo?



Piensa que los mineros esta compitiendo para generar el bloque, a la que tengan el PoW tieen que ir a toda leche para comunicarlo, no tienen tiempo de actualizar las tx pendientes ni nada. Lo mandan asap con lo que tengan para que nadie se adelante, incluso hay bloques que se generan vacíos, en esos casos si un minero encuentra un PoW lo manda solo por la recompensa.


----------



## sirpask (24 Ago 2017)

No se ha hablado nada creo, pero joder con la Market Cap en el mes de Agosto.... De 90.000 a 151.000 millones.

Que bestialidad.


----------



## tixel (24 Ago 2017)

Lloriqueos, pero de que cojones hablas, Sabes leer? lo dudo. Aqui los unicos que lloran como niñas sois los que os jode que alguien os diga, estabas equivocado con lo listo y especial que te creias "montandote" con el bitcoin. Eso es lo que realmente os jode tanto y por eso esos ataques. 
Eres tan sumamente tonto diciendo que nadie nos obliga a usar sw cuando hay es justo donde esta el timo brutal y por donde te la van a meter hasta que te salga por la boca como ya explique hace ya unos cuantos mensajes y que por supuesto ni te molestaste en leer y menos en contrastar, eso ya es demasiado pa ti.
Y tu eres forero de referencia por aqui? Pues vamos jodidos, un tio que ve normal q un cambio total del bloque se implemente por soft fork.
Nivelazo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Arrieritos somos y en el camino nos encontraremos, ya veremos como esta la cosa en 2 meses y ya vendre a recordarte todo, payaso de mierda



¿No os encanta cuando los deficientes mentales echan espuma por la boca? Todos aquí de celebración y los bigbloquers centralistas echando espumarajos y con espasmos epilépticos :XX:

Vamos por el buen camino.

A este paso, si las patadas en el culo a los mismos tontos de siempre nos siguen saliendo tan rentables, en tres meses todos los usuarios liberales nos habremos jubilado.

Tixel, cuéntanos, ¿qué sentiste cuando el UASF se plantó en 1000 nodos e incluso Gregory Maxwell reconoció que se vió sorprendido por el ingente apoyo libertario que estaba dando la red a LukeJr? ¿Te pusiste a lloriquear tanto como ahora o fue más como un dolor de úlcera?

Venga Tixel...No te enrabies. Te invito a crear un canal de pago de la ligtning network conmigo. Build bridges, not walls.

:XX:


----------



## tixel (24 Ago 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿No os encanta cuando los deficientes mentales echan espuma por la boca? Todos aquí de celebración y los bigbloquers centralistas echando espumarajos y con espasmos epilépticos :XX:
> 
> Vamos por el buen camino.
> 
> ...



Descubres tu solo tu estupidez e ignorancia no teniendo nada mas que decir que esto despues de todo lo dicho y la empanada que llevas describiendo a los del fork como centralistas y a los de core como libertarios:XX:, que no liberales, gañan, que tambien va a ver que explicarte eso. Y despues el que esparce FUD soy yo. Arrieritos somos...
Insisto o eres un ingenuo o un hijo puta cinico de cuidado

---------- Post added 24-ago-2017 at 09:34 ----------

Bitcoin Cash Trading Volumes 20 Percent More Than Bitcoin: Reasons & Trends


----------



## asilei (24 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No se porque dices que sw2 está muerto cuando tiene el 90% del hash señalizandolo y de nodos de btc1 no están nada mal, creo que pasa de 1000, no tengo ganas de mirar. Ya explicaras.
> Y lo que dices sobre cash es cierto todo, pero no descartaría tiempos mucho mas rápidos que btc en no mucho tiempo y eso lo está reflejando el valor que no cae ni de coña con bloques de 9h dicen y el hashrate por los suelos. En el post anterior te he puesto lo que dice el estudio de Agosto de sw2 y dice que espera que el hashrate se pase a bth en no mucho tiempo, por ahora para de caer pero es que tampoco tenía mucho que caer más.
> Mientras tanto en core las transacciones to the moon a los previstos 1000€ por transaccion, y ya van por lo 7€ de media
> Y la partida acaba de EMPEZAR



*Segwit2 esta muerto porque la red BCH ha estado EXPUESTA*. Durante unas horas no había mineros trabajando, esto ha pillado por sorpresa a todo el mundo pero te aseguro que algunos han tomado nota. Los primeros Segwit2, los segundos los hackers. La próxima vez alguien lo puede aprovechar para lanzar un ataque, si eso sucediera obligará a los mineros "honrados" a minar por seguridad no por rentabilidad, como puedes comprender esto no hace ni puñetera gracia a nadie.

Segwit2 sería una copia de Segwit de bajo coste con pocas comisiones, por lo tanto con el mismo riesgo de exponerse en caso de abandono temporal de minado. Aún y así puede que lanzen su fork incluso tenga éxito, pero el valor del BT2 o como se llame sería todavía más residual que BCH.

Es la ley del BTC. Si alguien quiere seguridad va a tener que pagar para garantizar que los mineros velen por él.


----------



## Registrador (24 Ago 2017)

Mientras tanto en Bcash:

Bloques minados con 1 transacción!

Block #481993


----------



## Josar (24 Ago 2017)

Trezor dijo que le daría soporte a Bcash

Sabéis cuando sera? es que paso de estar cambiando de cartera para venderlos


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Ago 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Mientras tanto en Bcash:
> 
> Bloques minados con 1 transacción!
> 
> Block #481993



Es la solución que han encontrado los bigblockers a los "problemas de escalabilidad" de Bitcoin: hacer un fork...que no utilice ni Dios.

Es una solución maravillosa :XX:

---------- Post added 24-ago-2017 at 09:47 ----------




Josar dijo:


> Trezor dijo que le daría soporte a Bcash
> 
> Sabéis cuando sera? es que paso de estar cambiando de cartera para venderlos



Esto te interesa:

Claim Bitcoin Cash (Bcash) | TREZOR

Yo lo hice tal y como pone ahí y los envié a un exchange que se llama..hitbtc para venderlos allí.


----------



## Skull & Bones (24 Ago 2017)

desde las 3:19:01 estan tirando bloques a punta pala en BCH.

Error

sera que ha bajado otra vez la dificultad y se han vuelto los mineros otra vez a BCH?

---------- Post added 24-ago-2017 at 10:00 ----------

tixel, que has cambiado todos tus BTC por BCH? :no:


----------



## tixel (24 Ago 2017)

Pues a ver que tal funciona la sw, se supones que bajaran los 7 pavos por transaccion y que se descongestionara la cadena. Veremos


----------



## sirpask (24 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues a ver que tal funciona la sw, se supones que bajaran los 7 pavos por transaccion y que se descongestionara la cadena. Veremos



Pues probablemente no. Segun tengo entendido el limite de 1MB se va a mantener. Y se estudia bajarlo.

Con lo que tu shitcoin puede que mejore.

Pero es que es mas importante pensar en el futuro, que en el presente.


----------



## kilerz (24 Ago 2017)

@Mojon , son posibles transacciones anonimas en LN ?


----------



## Skull & Bones (24 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Aun no lo saben ellos pero aqui sobran listillos que es lo unico que saben y con eso es lo unico que pueden argumentar. Brillante
> Por cierto que esto se esta poniendo a webo para vender ahora btc y pillar bth que es lo que va a hacer el menda lerenda. Cuando gane mas que vosotros ya me pasare a regodear un ratito. Double Bonus.



... ya nos contaras mas....


----------



## Nico (24 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Estar preocupado por la descentralizacion de la mineria y no por la del desarrollo o de quien controla esa ln o las cadenas laterales q ya q no tienen q cumplir el protocolo original me parece delirante. Y aqui la gente solo esta viendo las ventajas de ln y no se da cuenta q esto relega a btc a una cadena de liquidaciones poco funcional en q se escribe poco pero cada vez q escribes en ella te va a salir por un pico, ponle q si ahora estan a 5 € entonces a lo mejor estaran a 100 y tu te veras expulsado de btc q solo estara para los gordos y el resto estaremos con microtransacciones, comisiones bajas, etc en la ln bajo el yugo del q la controle y con el btc manipulado para poder joderte btc si te pasas de listo y no tragas con esto.



*tixel*, no te sulfures hombre !

Este tema se planteó hace mucho tiempo en el foro (de hecho fue lo que hice notar) y el tema se puede discutir sin necesidad de romperse la aorta con la presión.

Está visto que el otrora pacífico mundo del bitcoin se convirtió en un aquellarre de criptos y en un fork del btc propiamente dicho -con posible fork adicional en Noviembre-.

Es otro mundo. Creo que ni siquiera logramos visualizarlo porque todo cambió demasiado rápido.

Viejos y nuevos tendremos casi que empezar de nuevo a conversar esto si es que queremos entenderlo y tomar posiciones que resulten viables. No hace falta enojarse. Tómate lo calma. 

===

Y en relación a los nuevos enfoques:



asilei dijo:


> Ahora vamos a hablar en serio, ¿a que me lleva estudiar todo este verano los jodidos indicadores operativos de BTC/BCH?
> 
> *Pues a que la partida ya ha terminado.*
> 
> ...



Este es un ejemplo de un razonamiento que puede ser "perfecto" o puede estar tan fuera de foco que se asustaría asilei si lo viese.

Obviamente no estoy diciendo que sea correcto o errado en este momento... lo que percibo es que no todos tienen (tenemos) en claro realmente de qué carajo estamos discutiendo de aquí en más.

Como este es un hilo "del bitcoin" y no del ecosistema completo, tendemos a centrar nuestro debate en ese punto pero, si tengo que señalar -así sea de modo parcial e incompleto- todo lo que ha ocurrido en este año (y apenas llevamos 8 meses) podría decir que:

1) *Ripple*, al que daba por muerto hacía rato, se ha consolidado en *VOLUMEN y PRECIO*... ni me he ocupado de ver qué hay detrás o qué pasa pero, es claro que allí han pasado cosas... y cosas MUY IMPORTANTES. Brutal lo de Ripple.

2) *Ethereum* -su blockchain- se ha convertido en el proyecto *más difundido de todo el ecosistema*. Ni llevo la cuenta pero deben ser como 200 assets y unas 400 o 500 criptos que están soportadas en su cadena de bloques.
No somos concientes porque no lo seguimos tan de cerca pero eso es una burrada.

Dejo de lado aquí la discusión de cuántas son "caca" (quizás el 90%) y si técnicamente es bueno o no... pero sin duda Ethereum se llevó el ecosistema "a su casa".

Otra cosa es, si con SW y LN en la blockchain del Bitcoin, todos esos desarrollos son "absorbidos" por éste o ya la tendencia es irreversible.

Anotemos además que Ethereum es ya el que tiene *"puerta abierta" al Fiat* en varios exchanges de importancia (cosa que era monopolio del Bitcoin antes).

3) *Litecoin* es un caso que habría que analizar. Metieron el SW hace bastante pero eso -si era lo que esperaban- no les reportó 'comerse el mercado'.
Es claro que han quedado muy concentrados como "moneda china" pero, aún así podrían haberse dado movimientos más rápidos hacia el LN o aplicaciones especiales y, no se consolidaron por ese lado.

4) Algunas criptos ya tienen "_pantalones largos y bigotes_" y me parece que *llegaron para quedarse*. Anoto en esta lista a *DASH* y, no estoy seguro respecto a *NEO o BITSHARES o MONERO* porque habría que profundizar en un poco en ellas.

5) Ha habido un cambio en el "público". Yo al menos lo percibo. Por un lado los "early adopters" del bitcoin que hicieron un férreo "hodl" y una horda de nuevos que pasaron corriendo directo al aquelarre especulativo de las "alts".
Está claro cómo piensan los bitcoñeros de larga estirpe (hay varios en este foro). No sé si está claro COMO PIENSAN y QUE HARAN los nuevos habitantes de este ecosistema.

6) Y, finalmente y para terminar esta enumeración incompleta, hacer presente que la comunidad del Bitcoin está dividida en dos (no son dos partes iguales pero si hay dos partes).
Una atada al desarrollo del CORE y otra -que puede crecer- que no ve mal el CASH y que quizás apoye también el Swit2x.
Acá me parece que aún hay debates pendientes.

===

*Pregunta:* _¿ En serio que este es el mismo escenario que todos "entendíamos" hasta hace unos meses ?_ :rolleye:

Yo creo que en realidad tenemos POCA IDEA de todo lo que se está gestando y, por si fuera poco sumo un elemento que no incluí en el listado porque no es algo que haya ocurrido sino algo que "puede pasar".

La explosión en las cotizaciones (el famoso "150 billones de market cap") se podrá estirar mucho aún pero, en algún momento va a bajar a la realidad (el dinero que se mueve en el ecosistema no pasa de 5 billones y quizás menos) y, cuando eso ocurra no tenemos del todo claro quienes morirán y quienes sobrevivirán -aunque, el BTC tiene muchos números a favor en el sorteo desde ya-.

Pero, lo cierto es que no estamos en un punto de equilibrio sustentable sino, más bien, en un "modo burbuja" que, aunque pueda aún inflarse y durar mucho tiempo, tarde o temprano, como todas las burbujas, estallará.

Es un mundo nuevo. No estoy seguro que RE-AL-MEN-TE lo entendamos en toda su dimensión.


----------



## Claudius (24 Ago 2017)

Bueno para volver a la paz con un artículo interesante e 'inquietante'. Esto último para el que le inquiete obviamente. 

Consultoras como chainalysis, tengo monitorizadas 4 aunque esta es la más mediática.
En la UE la está usando Interpol. FYI

IRS Crackdown; Tracking Bitcoiners with Chainalysis - Bitcoin News


----------



## p_pin (24 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Una imagen vale mas que 1000 palabras y la gente parece que no le sientan tan mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toma una de "Descentralización":

*Dos direcciones anónimas tienen 97% de lo minado hasta ahora en Bitcoin Cash
Publicado por Freddy Campos | Ago 21, 2017*
Dos direcciones anónimas tienen 97% de lo minado hasta ahora en Bitcoin Cash | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


Lo que está pasando con la minería no es ningún secreto ni hay que ir a ninguna página en inglés, yo mismo dije lo que iban a hacer.... no por que sea adivino, es que no es la primera vez que lo hacen



p_pin dijo:


> Lo cierto es que en bccash el apoyo minero fue coyuntural y ya llevan 5 horas sin minar un bloque... son tan mierdas que van a jugar con el ajuste de dificultad para reducirla como hicieron tras el fork, es una puta broma.



Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XII


----------



## sirpask (24 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Bueno para volver a la paz con un artículo interesante e 'inquietante'. Esto último para el que le inquiete obviamente.
> 
> Consultoras como chainalysis, tengo monitorizadas 4 aunque esta es la más mediática.
> En la UE la está usando Interpol. FYI
> ...



Bitcoin to the mun... Y Monero? Donde esta monero?

Jeje, es un chiste malo que leí ayer... Pero veremos como es la caza de brujas, los politicos tambien usan las criptos para lavar sus trapos sucios... Y no se tiran piedras a su tejado.


----------



## Registrador (24 Ago 2017)

Por cierto tanto dar el coñazo con el tamaño del bloque, y resulta que los bloques de Bcash están por debajo de 300k. 


Para este viaje necesitabamos estas alforjas?


----------



## Emeregildo (24 Ago 2017)

El tema de Ripple del que hablaba Nico viene por una cuenta atrás que llevan varios días anunciando en su Twitter y que acaba hoy. Sospecho que tiene que ver con el mercado asiático dado que el último mensaje fue en Japonés. 

Tiene que ser una noticia importante porque no creo que se arriesguen a generar ésta expectación y subida en el precio para una noticia irrelevante.


----------



## sirpask (24 Ago 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> El tema de Ripple del que hablaba Nico viene por una cuenta atrás que llevan varios días anunciando en su Twitter y que acaba hoy. Sospecho que tiene que ver con el mercado asiático dado que el último mensaje fue en Japonés.
> 
> Tiene que ser una noticia importante porque no creo que se arriesguen a generar ésta expectación y subida en el precio para una noticia irrelevante.



Es la cripto de los bancos centrales, asi que por ahí iran los tiros.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Ago 2017)

kilerz dijo:


> @Mojon , son posibles transacciones anonimas en LN ?



Depende del tipo de lightning network que se vaya a construir (hay diferentes alternativas, si no recuerdo mal). Algunas alternativas incoporan un enrutado parecido al de TOR llamado Sphinx que alcanzaría un altísimo grado de anonimicidad. Mira esto:

The #Bitcoin #Lightning Spec Part 5/8: Onion Routing Protocol

El secreto para alcanzar ese grado de anonimato radica en que el protocolo de enrutado hace que ningún nodo pueda saber cuántos "saltos" ha dado la transacción hasta llegar a él, ni cuantos "saltos" más le quedan para llegar al destino. El nodo que recibe la transacción sólamente sabe cuál fue el salto anterior y cuál será el salto siguiente. Nada más.


----------



## tixel (24 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Pues probablemente no. Segun tengo entendido el limite de 1MB se va a mantener. Y se estudia bajarlo.
> 
> Con lo que tu shitcoin puede que mejore.
> 
> Pero es que es mas importante pensar en el futuro, que en el presente.



Pero dicen que segun el tipo de transaccion sw puede equivaler a un bloque creo que de 4Mb, o sea que si que tendría que descongestionar la mempool


----------



## asilei (24 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Asilei dijo:
> 
> 
> > Ahora vamos a hablar en serio, ¿a que me lleva estudiar todo este verano los jodidos indicadores operativos de BTC/BCH?
> ...



Efectivamente, hemos estado centrados en disputas fraternales BTC/BCH pero en mi opinión eso *ya ha terminado*, cada uno tiene su resultado. 

Es importante destacar que toda la propuesta Segwit de BTC no era solo para resolver su escalabilidad, esta pensada para competir con Ethereum gracias a los scriptings, las sidechains y LN pero con una diferencia, no hay que crear una nueva moneda cada vez.

*Esta es la siguiente "batalla", capas de servicio de alto valor sobre BTC o sobre Ethereum*. Pero eso quizá merece hilo propio

Sobre la evolución del ecosistema, no hay nada escrito, por ejemplo en su momento ya posteé sobre los planes de Ethereum con LN. 

Otras criptos efectivamente tienen sus nichos y los pueden defender bien. Para poner un silogismo, me parecen como los medicamentos, hasta que no los necesitas no sabes ni que existen, por ejemplo si conoces Dalsy o Apiretal tienes unas necesidades vitales concretas, si conoces Atorvastatina otras muy diferentes.


----------



## juli (24 Ago 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Depende



Pero qué haces tú posteando aquí como si nada, CENSOR HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA??? 

Ahora vienes aquí a vender tu puta mula coja, tras cerrar un hilo porque tú lo vales, como un Capitán Asteriscos 2.0 y tildar a quien tuviera altcoins de estafadores, estafador de mierda ? ...y por lo que veo con tus multis aplaudiendo alrededor , como buena maricona y montando adhominems censores marca de la casa a quien se salga de tus tretas...eh , sinverguenza trilero ?

Necesitas ahora soltar tus milongas 243.0 y colocar tu bazofia...y aquí paz y después gloria , no? ...con 2 cojones, más primos para la picadora... Tú te crees que todo cristo aquí es subnormal y te descojonas de su buena educación / excesiva para tí, por supuesto /. No tienes jeta ni nada, vendebiblias.

Eres un malnacido y un liante bajo tu puta verborrea de politicucho mangante...que es lo que eres, ni más, ni menos, un sacamuelas barato. Y tú vienes aquí vendiendo ética, gonorrea de mierda ???

Vete a timar a tu puta casa, y le tapas la boca a tu puta madre, caradura.


----------



## mamendurrio (24 Ago 2017)

haroldmk dijo:


> Hamijos,
> 
> Necesito un poco de ayuda de nuevo.
> 
> ...



Que software wallet usas, bitcoin core?

---------- Post added 24-ago-2017 at 15:51 ----------




tixel dijo:


> Grandisimo post. Estos son los post q molan, q te hacen pensar, q ni squiera lo habias contemplado y los q hacen grande cualquier reunion de personas, no el pedo, culo, pis de parvulario o yo soy del barsa y yo del mandril



Un poco de humor calma ese estress y es buen antidóto a las raices de ese estress: orgullo y arrogancia.












))))


----------



## asilei (24 Ago 2017)

Mi ultimo mensaje para los que representan al mundo viejo que se derrumba. Que reflejan soberbia, ignorancia, miedo. Que se quedan sin referentes ni mecanismos palaciegos.

El mundo nuevo esta tomando forma, personas de todo el mundo con inteligencia fabrican las herramientas del futuro, con colaboración, con ilusión y paciencia, luchando por la libertad para deshacerse de las cadenas del pasado. Construyendo los sistemas de gobernanza diversos y transversales para intentar resolver los problemas globales que las instituciones actuales no saben ni por donde empezar.

Nuestro deber es luchar por ello y legarlo a nuestros hijos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> blao, blao



Llegan los estafadores de las shitcoins. Cerrad la puerta que ya estamos todos. ¿Qué me vas a vender hoy? ¿Dondeestálabolita-coin, quizás estampitas-coins, tevendoaquelpuente-coin o príncipenigeriano-coins?


----------



## mamendurrio (24 Ago 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Algunos os preguntaréis por qué hay que mostrarse tajante e inmisericorde con los deficientes mentales que se aproximan a Bitcoin y la respuesta es sencilla: con el tiempo irán aumentando en número e irán repitiendo machaconamente con su FUD los mantras sobre todas las "injusticias flagrantes" que tiene Bitcoin como, por ejemplo, las elevadas comisiones que hemos alcanzado para que ellos puedan meter sus mierdas de transacciones para comprar café, lo injusto que es que los early adopters hayamos podido, en algún momento de la historia, realizar transacciones con 0 comisiones, lo mal repartido que están los bitcoins porque ellos han llegado tarde, la descompensación que existe a la hora de acceder a nuevos bitcoins cuando apenas se generan ya como recompensas de minado, lo injusto que es que ellos nunca pudieron votar sobre el SegWit, etc.
> 
> Todo es FUD de gente que no alcanza a entender Bitcoin y que son un verdadero peligro, tanto para ellos, como para los demás.
> 
> ...



MAGISTRAL COLEGa !


----------



## tixel (24 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Pero qué haces tú posteando aquí como si nada, CENSOR HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA???
> 
> Ahora vienes aquí a vender tu puta mula coja, tras cerrar un hilo porque tú lo vales, como un Capitán Asteriscos 2.0 y tildar a quien tuviera altcoins de estafadores, estafador de mierda ? ...y por lo que veo con tus multis aplaudiendo alrededor , como buena maricona y montando adhominems censores marca de la casa a quien se salga de tus tretas...eh , sinverguenza trilero ?
> 
> ...



Lo tienes calao, eh! Yo aun estoy en ello, aun no tuve ocasion de conocerlo, pero este poco dura. Este y su tropa de abducidos podemitas.


----------



## mamendurrio (24 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> No se ha hablado nada creo, pero joder con la Market Cap en el mes de Agosto.... De 90.000 a 151.000 millones.
> 
> Que bestialidad.



Sí, brutal !
Lo que no entiendo es porqué en webs de market cap como esta en la chart sale si mas de 100 billones $ pero arriba pone solo $69,459,151,747 ?

---------- Post added 24-ago-2017 at 16:31 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Es la solución que han encontrado los bigblockers a los "problemas de escalabilidad" de Bitcoin: hacer un fork...que no utilice ni Dios.
> 
> Es una solución maravillosa :XX:
> 
> ...



busco exchange donde no haga falta enviar papeleo. Veo que hitbtc dice no registration; como se compara con otro que me recomendaron, bitfinex o bitrex creo que eran, digo comparacion respecto a fiabilidad y lo de no papeleo. Me voy a dar una gran fiesta de ricachon cuando me deshaga de bch...pues para mi es dinero gratix para gastar cais en su totalidad en poco tiempo


----------



## p_pin (24 Ago 2017)

Bueno una vez que SW ya está activo, todos nos hacemos preguntas cuya respuesta no "parece fácil encontrar".
Al menos tras un rato buceando por bitcointalk, yo no doy con ello, a ver si algún forero tiene más información, se agradecería, comento un poco lo que he leído

Y me refiero a las características de SW que tienen que ver con su "optimización" del bloque y que resultan, en la mejora de la escalabilidad, disminución de la mempool y por tanto paulatinamente, en menores fee.

Es posible que alguno de vosotros haya ido a un explorador de bloques a ver si se empieza a notar la actualización en forma de:

- Más transacciones por bloque. 
- Menor volumen de transacciones pendientes
- Menores fee.

Lo primero que hay que decir es que el tema de la minería no ayuda... como era de prever, los de bccash siguen "guarreando" con la dificultad para quitar poder de hash a btc, y por tanto se ha perdido cierta potencia, lo que dificulta que caigan bloques, y no favorece que veamos esos primeros indicios de las mejoras

Además por lo que he leído una vez activado segwit, *sólo las transacciones segwit tiene dicha característica* (optimización del espacio), todas las demas transacciones, que se sigan haciendo entre direcciones "no SW" o que están pendientes, siguen teniendo el mismo "peso".

Entonces estamos en ese *proceso en el que las direcciones segwit tienen que sustituir las "antiguas"*. Para lo cual las direcciones SW tienen que recibir los fondos de las "antiguas" direcciones. (eso no quiere decir que las antiguas no funcionen o vayan a dejar de funcionar)

Por lo que he leído, algunos wallet (electrum?) están trabajando en ello, y preparando un software para poder generar direcciones SW

Pero en el wallet core en la última versión ya se puede hacer según leí, pero no se cómo, ¿Alguien sabe cómo podría enviar una cantidad a una dirección SW, como generarla en el wallet?

Creo que vamos a ir poco a poco, y antes de ver caer las fee, se debe de "vaciar" la mempool. Y el primer paso en esa dirección podría ser aumentar el número de transacciones, al echar un ojo a los 20 últimos bloques, excepto 1, todas pasan de 2000 trasns., y veo una de 2800, ésto es un comienzo.


----------



## Pirro (24 Ago 2017)

El Sr.Mojon lleva más de cinco años difundiendo Bitcoin por estos foros y lejos de limitarse a decir "esto vaparriba" ha hecho una ingente labor didáctica explicando el funcionamiento de la tecnología. Algunas de sus intervenciones en este foro son muchas veces el mejor material en español sobre Bitcoin que hay en Internet. Y gracias a el muchos han ganado mucho dinero.

Y que conste que sin compartir su aversión por las cryptos alternativas sólo puedo decir...respect!


----------



## Claudius (24 Ago 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Me voy a dar una gran fiesta de ricachon cuando me deshaga de bch...pues para mi es dinero gratix para gastar cais en su totalidad en poco tiempo



Las invitaciones a la fiesta dónde se solicitan?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Ago 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> busco exchange donde no haga falta enviar papeleo. Veo que hitbtc dice no registration; como se compara con otro que me recomendaron, bitfinex o bitrex creo que eran, digo comparacion respecto a fiabilidad y lo de no papeleo. Me voy a dar una gran fiesta de ricachon cuando me deshaga de bch...pues para mi es dinero gratix para gastar cais en su totalidad en poco tiempo



Yo utilicé hitbtc y no tuve que hacer nada más que registrarme. No me pidieron nada más.

Si te fijas aquí (la última línea):

Transfer Fees and Limits / HitBTC

No existen límites para el ingreso/retirada de criptomonedas en el exchange, así que no te hacen pasar por el proceso de aml/kyc si lo único que quieres es vender los bch por btc.


----------



## kilerz (24 Ago 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Depende del tipo de lightning network que se vaya a construir (hay diferentes alternativas, si no recuerdo mal). Algunas alternativas incoporan un enrutado parecido al de TOR llamado Sphinx que alcanzaría un altísimo grado de anonimicidad. Mira esto:
> 
> The #Bitcoin #Lightning Spec Part 5/8: Onion Routing Protocol
> 
> El secreto para alcanzar ese grado de anonimato radica en que el protocolo de enrutado hace que ningún nodo pueda saber cuántos "saltos" ha dado la transacción hasta llegar a él, ni cuantos "saltos" más le quedan para llegar al destino. El nodo que recibe la transacción sólamente sabe cuál fue el salto anterior y cuál será el salto siguiente. Nada más.



En ese caso , le ves futuro a monero? 
Entiendo que tiene problemas de escalabilidad actualmente y no han encontrado la solucion salvo el de aumentar fees, anyadido las malas decisiones en disenyo en mi opinion ( inflacion perpetua y minado anti ASIC)


----------



## Nailuj2000 (24 Ago 2017)

Yo también usé hitbtc para obtener mis btc de regalo 
Y hace poco saque unos bcash de los btc que tenía por blockchain.info, y los vendí en poloniex. Rápido, fácil, y gratis XDD


----------



## tourmente (24 Ago 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Que software wallet usas, bitcoin core?



El que tengo instalado en la PC vieja solo lleva el nombre de "Bitcoin" así a secas. El software de la PC nueva se llama "Bitcoin Core". Ambos tienen el mismo símbolo:

El viejo es así (v0.8.1-beta):







El nuevo es así (v0.14.2):







El viejo en la esquina inferior derecha dice "Wallet is *encrypted* and currently* locked*"

::


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Ago 2017)

kilerz dijo:


> En ese caso , le ves futuro a monero?
> Entiendo que tiene problemas de escalabilidad actualmente y no han encontrado la solucion salvo el de aumentar fees, anyadido las malas decisiones en disenyo en mi opinion ( inflacion perpetua y minado anti ASIC)



¿Estás de coña? Llevo años diciéndoos que, con la lightning network y con las sidechains, ninguna shitcoin de mierda tiene futuro. Ninguna.


----------



## Divad (24 Ago 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Llegan los estafadores de las shitcoins. Cerrad la puerta que ya estamos todos. ¿Qué me vas a vender hoy? ¿Dondeestálabolita-coin, quizás estampitas-coins, tevendoaquelpuente-coin o príncipenigeriano-coins?



Podrías pasarte por Especulación con ALTCOINS II a pedir perdón por tu engaño continuado y recoger tu owned por tu gran mierda creadaHilo oficial del Bitcoin (XI) - Shitcoiners OUT!!!! ::XX:

Bitcoins quiere las sidechains por no llamarlas "smart contracts"... 

Te fuiste cagado del foro y vuelves con la misma doctrina... El dev que te mandó callar te tiene bien adoctrinado, eh! 8::: Tenías la razón cuando dabas tu opinión y mandarte callar fue aceptar seguirles el juego... 

ORO > FIAT > BITCOIN > SMART CONTRACTS + criptoparaisos/MN > IOTA

Hay que dar las gracias a los bitcoñeros por el empuje dado, sin vosotros no me habría enganchado a vuestras historias entre mineros y burgueses :XX: posicionarse en contra de los "mineros" dice mucho de uno mismo... aunque uno no sea consciente de que todo es un juego creado por los mismos de siempre (los listos), lo normal sería estar de lado de los mineros pues ayudaría a que cualquiera que esté minando a sacarse más pasta... 

Todo es más fácil cuando ves el juego creado desde otra perspectiva


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Ago 2017)

El otro trilero de las shitcoins que faltaba. Éste ha debido entrar por la gatera.

¿Qué tal van esos pumps and dumps en los que intentáis enrolar a los novatos? ¿Cómo llevas tus ripples (18% de caída hoy, día del estreno del Segwit?

No diréis que no avisé con meses de antelación:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=18984633



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Tú pon en la ecuación el SegWit y verás el resultado.
> 
> Para empezar, sólo con el segwit ya nos cargamos a Litecoin y a Ripple porque la lightning network ya lleva probándose durante meses en la testnet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Divad (24 Ago 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El otro trilero de las shitcoins que faltaba. Éste ha debido entrar por la gatera.
> 
> ¿Qué tal van esos pumps and dumps en los que intentáis enrolar a los novatos? ¿Cómo llevas tus ripples (18% de caída hoy, día del estreno del Segwit?
> 
> ...



Veo que sigues con diarrea... igual te atragantas rápido con tu propia mierda 
Countle

:XX::::Aplauso:


----------



## tixel (24 Ago 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> El Sr.Mojon lleva más de cinco años difundiendo Bitcoin por estos foros y lejos de limitarse a decir "esto vaparriba" ha hecho una ingente labor didáctica explicando el funcionamiento de la tecnología. Algunas de sus intervenciones en este foro son muchas veces el mejor material en español sobre Bitcoin que hay en Internet. Y gracias a el muchos han ganado mucho dinero.
> 
> Y que conste que sin compartir su aversión por las cryptos alternativas sólo puedo decir...respect!



No nos flipemos, o muy poco conoces lo q se publica en español. Y q se defienda el con argumentos, no soltando mierda, intentando censura, etc q es lo unico q he visto hasta ahora. 
Y gracias a el no ha ganado nadie, la gente gana porque sube, que andais muy abducidos.
Y tiene la misma actitud cabezona y torpe con bth q la q tiene con las alts.


----------



## Morfosintáctico (24 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Y tiene la misma actitud cabezona y torpe con bth q la q tiene con las alts.



Con las otras alts, dirás.


----------



## kilerz (24 Ago 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Estás de coña? Llevo años diciéndoos que, con la lightning network y con las sidechains, ninguna shitcoin de mierda tiene futuro. Ninguna.



con tanto FUD me habré despistado xd , Gracias Mojón


----------



## tixel (24 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Explicado sabiamente by the clapham para gente que no ha estudiado la Carrera de Ingenieria Cryptocibernetica ...
> 
> Mas o Menos ( mas mas que menos ) viene a decir que tu wallet vale una merde y que tu cryptoriqueza humo no la vas a poder mover
> de aqui para alla , desde tu wallet obsoleto e inservible porque ...el Segwit es incompatible con las direcciones actuales
> ...



Cuanto mas voy sabiendo de sw menos me gusta y esto de las direcciones nuevas y viejas como ya puse antes es un mosqueo para mucha gente y q hayan elegido soft fork en vez de hard q no tiene q implicar split ni mucho menos, pero q no deberian tener claro q mucha gente no se quedase en la vieja y se quedaban ellos solos con su sw o bien querian q coincidiesen paramperpetrar el crimen perfecto.
Al final el hard fork q no hicieron ellos, ya lo hicieron otros, pero la cadena de core a dia de hoy tiene dos tipos de transacciones y ya veremos a que lleva esto, pero seguro q a nada bueno, por lo de pronto porque las viejas van a coexistir funcionando con las nuevas para siempre.
Yo por lo de pronto paso de cambiar mis btc a sw y casi seguro q al final acaben siendo bth q con el tiempo se volvera a convertir en el unico bitcoin

---------- Post added 24-ago-2017 at 19:41 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Estás de coña? Llevo años diciéndoos que, con la lightning network y con las sidechains, ninguna shitcoin de mierda tiene futuro. Ninguna.



Ya veremos si pasa eso q dices o lo q pasa es justo lo contrario y el q no va a valer pa nada va a ser el de core.
Gracias a Dios las tenemos y otro btc porque dejar esto en manos de 4 listos financiados por una compañia de seguros no invita al optimismo.

---------- Post added 24-ago-2017 at 19:45 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El otro trilero de las shitcoins que faltaba. Éste ha debido entrar por la gatera.
> 
> ¿Qué tal van esos pumps and dumps en los que intentáis enrolar a los novatos? ¿Cómo llevas tus ripples (18% de caída hoy, día del estreno del Segwit?
> 
> ...



Eso solo son tus pajas mentales y deseos, y algunos como tu confudis los deseos y la realidad a la q le importan tus deseos una mierda.
Pues si que te debio callar bien y adoctrinar, porque tienes la misma actitud q los de blocksteam

---------- Post added 24-ago-2017 at 19:47 ----------




VaReLaDaS dijo:


> Con las otras alts, dirás.



Ya veremos a lo q al final llama bitcoin la gente. Esto no acaba mas q empezar y core solo tiene un camino q es el de perder


----------



## sirpask (24 Ago 2017)

Tixel... Con PayPal se buscaba crear una nueva moneda, y se creo un nuevo sistema de pago.
Con Bitcoin se buscaba un nuevo sistema de pago, y se creo una moneda.

Los desarrolladores de Core aun tienen en la cabeza crear el nuevo sistema de pago, aunque la moneda ya les reporta suficientes beneficios.

Por eso es importante lo que estan haciendo, continúan con la idea original.


----------



## tixel (24 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Tixel... Con PayPal se buscaba crear una nueva moneda, y se creo un nuevo sistema de pago.
> Con Bitcoin se buscaba un nuevo sistema de pago, y se creo una moneda.
> 
> Los desarrolladores de Core aun tienen en la cabeza crear el nuevo sistema de pago, aunque la moneda ya les reporta suficientes beneficios.
> ...



Como q continuan con la idea original? Si eso cad dia se parece menos a lo q todo el mundo pensabamos q iba a ser btc. Y en cuanto metan la morralla de segunda capa ya ni tendra q ver con el original. Lo q si tiene de original es el tamaño de bloque y eso q Nakamoto dijo q era provisional.
Ya veremos por donde sale la cosa, pero creo q huelen a muerto.


----------



## p_pin (24 Ago 2017)

haroldmk dijo:


> El que tengo instalado en la PC vieja solo lleva el nombre de "Bitcoin" así a secas. El software de la PC nueva se llama "Bitcoin Core". Ambos tienen el mismo símbolo:
> 
> El viejo es así (v0.8.1-beta):
> 
> ...



Si pone que está *encrypted* and currently* locked*" es por que en su día le pusiste contraseña

Por lo demás cual es el problema?


----------



## juli (24 Ago 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Llegan los estafadores de las shitcoins. Cerrad la puerta que ya estamos todos. ¿Qué me vas a vender hoy? ¿Dondeestálabolita-coin, quizás estampitas-coins, tevendoaquelpuente-coin o príncipenigeriano-coins?



Cualquiera puede resetear, pero de algunos malcriados es esperar demasiado.

Yo ni te vendo nada ni te he dicho "blao , blao"...déjate de humo a los ojos y de meterme en tus shows de Raticulín. Sólo soy un tipo de tantos al que has querido cagar encima porque tú lo vales, payaso.

Te he dicho que estafador serás tú y tu puta madre. Y que la gente viene aquí a hablar, no a que tú decidas si puede hablar o no, según encaje en tu timo o no. Había gente que quería info sobre bitcoin y no sólo no se la has dado, sino que has intentado "a la marrana" que otros , dispuestos, no pudiesen hacerlo -y para éso , que ni siquiera va contigo, hay que ser muy,muy mierda -. No te gusta que la gente se entienda...te gusta tenerlos en tu lío.

Primero dices que te largas por la confabulación troll del mundo contra tí y tu mierdacoin de 11 horas el transfer - todos los vendeburras decís lo mismo cuando el personal se hincha los huevos de vosotros, un clásico -. Como ni puto caso y el personal sigue opinando a su aire , les cierras el hilo como el cerdo fachorro que eres.

Pero oye...que sin gente no hay timo...así que te metes el rabo entre las patas y sigues con tu teatro , tus estafadores y tus descalificaciones INVENTADAS , con 2 cojones. Y sales a vender Biblias rebozando tu cháchara en "éticas" y "consensos" :o . Y, hamijo, para creer que los demás son TAN subnormales...hay que ser muy subnormal.

Tú podías ayudar a la gente con lo que sabes, tu conocimiento es evidente...pero alguno sois así : Mejor liar a los que puedas con ello y enmierdar al que no trague...y a trincar lo que toque. Supongo que tienes de sobra, pero no te pone que todo dios esté mejor , ni mucho menos de otro modo.Y lo cojonudo no es que no lo hagas...sino que te joda que otros , sí . Pura carroña. 

Así que ESTAFADOR...y baboso, caciquillo hasta donde puedes o te dejan, liante y caradura,muy caradura, TÚ.


----------



## Pirro (24 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No nos flipemos, o muy poco conoces lo q se publica en español. Y q se defienda el con argumentos, no soltando mierda, intentando censura, etc q es lo unico q he visto hasta ahora.
> Y gracias a el no ha ganado nadie, la gente gana porque sube, que andais muy abducidos.
> Y tiene la misma actitud cabezona y torpe con bth q la q tiene con las alts.



"Andais muy abducidos" :bla:

No sé en que clase de grupo imaginario me encuadrarás en tus paranoias, pero yo me limito a reconocer lo que es justo. Con el bitcoin a $20 y con muy poco material acerca del mismo en Internet Sr.Mojon andaba por aquí informando y poniendo al alcance de todos, altruistamente información que ha valido su peso en oro. Es historia y está ahí para quién quiera comprobarlo.

Y esto no es puto fanboyismo, es un hecho. Asimílalo.


----------



## juli (24 Ago 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> "Andais muy abducidos" :bla:
> 
> No sé en que clase de grupo imaginario me encuadrarás en tus paranoias, pero yo me limito a reconocer lo que es justo. Con el bitcoin a $20 y con muy poco material acerca del mismo en Internet Sr.Mojon andaba por aquí informando y poniendo al alcance de todos, altruistamente información que ha valido su peso en oro. Es historia y está ahí para quién quiera comprobarlo.
> 
> Y esto no es puto fanboyismo, es un hecho. Asimílalo.



Como tal me tomo lo que dices Pirro.

Pues que se vaya al monte unas horitas a pasear el perro . Nada le impide seguir haciéndolo a 4.000.


----------



## tixel (24 Ago 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> "Andais muy abducidos" :bla:
> 
> No sé en que clase de grupo imaginario me encuadrarás en tus paranoias, pero yo me limito a reconocer lo que es justo. Con el bitcoin a $20 y con muy poco material acerca del mismo en Internet Sr.Mojon andaba por aquí informando y poniendo al alcance de todos, altruistamente información que ha valido su peso en oro. Es historia y está ahí para quién quiera comprobarlo.
> 
> Y esto no es puto fanboyismo, es un hecho. Asimílalo.



Entonces está clara la cosa, estabas en la luna, porque con bitcoin a 20$ había información y foros específicos a patadas. Debió de ser en 2013.
Y la información que soltaba de altruista no tenia nada, él había pillado y le interesaba que se metiese más peña y que aquello fuese para arriba. No tengo nada en contra de eso, sino sale nadie perjudicado, pero eso de altruista no tiene nada. Ni de eso ni de abrirle los ojos a la gente


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Ago 2017)

juli dijo:


> Cualquiera puede resetear, pero de algunos malcriados es esperar demasiado.
> 
> Yo ni te vendo nada ni te he dicho "blao , blao"...déjate de humo a los ojos y de meterme en tus shows de Raticulín. Sólo soy un tipo de tantos al que has querido cagar encima porque tú lo vales, payaso.
> 
> ...



El rabo os lo hemos metido entre las dos patas a vosotros, novatos avariciosos. Que ahí andáis, intentándoos timar unos a otros en el hilo de las shitcoins para regocijo de los bitcoineros veteranos.

Ahora irán cayendo shitcoins una tras otra para pánico de los macacos avariciosos como tú, cuyo primitivo instinto de pensar que llegaban demasiado tarde a Bitcoin ha nublado su mente y los ha enviado por las callejuelas infectas del trile de las shitcoins.

¿Sabes a quién me encuentro pumpeando las shitcoins siempre que entro a lurkear en forobits? A los mismos mineros a los que les compraba toda su producción de bitcoins durante 2012 y que, en su ciega avaricia, me vendían a mi buscando el beneficio inmediato cortoplacista.

Específicamente a uno de ellos le he leído yo en ese foro lamentar su mala cabeza por "vender toda su producción" durante aquellos primeros años. Ni te imaginas la satisfacción que reflejaba mi cara mientras leía a ese minero lamentarse por ello. :XX:

¿Y qué hace ahora? Pues lo que todos los bitcoineros resentidos y discapacitados como tú, tixel o keinur están haciendo en lugar de reconocer su propio cortoplacismo e idiotez: echan la culpa a Bitcoin, a los desarrolladores o al algoritmo de minado (que no impidió suficientemente la proliferación de ASICs) mientras buscan la siguiente shitcoin de mierda con la que engañar a los novatos y seguir vendiendo su alma al diablo por un puñado de satoshis al cambio en Poloniex.

Allí le tienes pataleando de lo malo malísimo que es Bitcoin y sus desarrolladores y buscando la shitcoin de moda en la que aparcar sus tarjetas gráficas obsoletas.

Se os acaba el chollo de las shitcoins, trileros resentidos. Ahora os toca ir a llorar al parque, como aquel minero que todavía debe estar "lamentándose de su mala cabeza".

---------- Post added 24-ago-2017 at 21:03 ----------

Y si vengo de uvas a peras a este hilo es para reírme de cómo los macacos avariciosos y trileros de las shitcoins os vais cocinando a fuego lento mientras los usuarios libertarios os vamos dando patada tras otra en vuestro avaricioso culo.

Algunos seguís volviendo para seguir recibiendo tantas patadas en el culo que parece que os gustan y otros trileros orgullosos y resentidos como digipl o zz00zz (los tahúres de Maidsafe), sencillamente, desaparecen.

¿Dónde están los ehpertoh del Maidsafe? Ahí lo tenéis el hilo muerto de asco, dos años después de que Remonster y yo os destapásemos el fraude. Ni tenemos maidsafe, ni aparece digipl, ni pollas en vinagre. Tooooooodo humo dos años después y todavía nadie nos lo ha agradecido por allí.

Al principio todo era perfecto, como los matrimonios, pero me he ido enemistando con muchos foreros por ir cantándoos las cuarenta cuando, vuestro instinto macaco primario del egoísmo, os iba dominando y comenzábais a promocionar (incluso en este hilo) las shitcoin/estafas en las que íbais cayendo.

Y así iba apareciendo la dualidad actual que encontramos en la mayoría de los foros de Bitcoin: por un lado novatos resentidos con una avaricia inmensa promocionando estafas y con escaso conocimiento de la tecnología (cuando no con un retraso mental severo) y por el otro lado veteranos malos malísimos de la muerte que son vistos como enemigos cuando van cantando las cuarenta y sacando todos los fraudes y vulnerabilidades de esas estafas a la luz.


----------



## Divad (24 Ago 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> "Andais muy abducidos" :bla:
> 
> No sé en que clase de grupo imaginario me encuadrarás en tus paranoias, pero yo me limito a reconocer lo que es justo. Con el bitcoin a $20 y con muy poco material acerca del mismo en Internet Sr.Mojon andaba por aquí informando y poniendo al alcance de todos, altruistamente información que ha valido su peso en oro. Es historia y está ahí para quién quiera comprobarlo.
> 
> Y esto no es puto fanboyismo, es un hecho. Asimílalo.



1/01/17
$980,29 BTC
$8.09 ETH
$11.38 DASH
$0.0064 XRP
$0.23 WAWES

24/05/17 
$2000 BTC
$200 ETH
$153 DASH
$0.34 XRP
$2.92 WAWES

$980.29 = 1BTC 
1 BTC el 24/05/17 = *$2000*

*¿Qué habría pasado si no hubieses caído en los embaucadores y hubieras entrado en cualquier otra chapa?
*
$980.29 / 8.09 ETH = 121,1730531520396 chapas
121,1730531520396 * 200 = *$24.234,61063040791*

$980.29 / 11.38 DASH = 86,1414762741652 chapas
86,1414762741652 * 153 = *$13.179,64586994728*

$980.29 / 0.0064 XRP = 153170,3125 chapas
153170,3125 * 0.34 = *$52.077,90625*

$980.29 / 0.23 WAWES = 4262,130434782609 chapas
4262,130434782609 * 2.92 = *$12.445,42086956522*

Gráficos a un año...






8::rolleye:

Qué te hizo el amo? Cómo fue tu sodomización?:XX: Puedes compartir tu camino ya que solo uno mismo es dueño de sus zapatos... Te puedes inventar una historia graciosa :: Si la mierda entrase de verdad a $20 no estaría pasándose HORAS en foros... y si hiciste lo mismo que el... te digo lo mismo, estar asquerosamente forrado y lo mejor es pasarse horas en internete todos los días... :XX:::

Algún día vais a reconocer vuestro papel? ::fiufiu:
Crisis Management | Simulations and Crisis Exercises by Crisis Solutions | Crisis Solutions

Al menos estaría bien reconocer que habéis ganado menos que todos aquellos que hicieron hodl en las demás chapas :Baile:


----------



## sirpask (24 Ago 2017)

Especuladores de mierda... Se está desarrollando el mayor avance en el libre comercio de la historia de la humanidad, y la gente no ve más allá de apostar como en la obsoleta bolsa.


----------



## tourmente (24 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Si pone que está *encrypted* and currently* locked*" es por que en su día le pusiste contraseña
> 
> Por lo demás cual es el problema?



El "problema" es que estoy migrando a una nueva PC y quiero pasar la billetera a la nueva. Pero no me vale con copiar el archivo "wallet.dat" supongo que abrá otro detalle que se me escapa.


----------



## Morfosintáctico (24 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Ya veremos a lo q al final llama bitcoin la gente. Esto no acaba mas q empezar



El concepto "la gente" es muy amplio. El 99'99% de la humanidad no tiene ni idea (ni interés) en el trasfondo del bitcoin ni en su funcionamiento ni en nada. Bastante les habrá costado a muchos dejar de verlo como una estafa, como para que encima ahora tengan que entender que sí, que el "antiguo" se ha convertido en un robo y ahora tienen que cambiar o otro que "es el bueno". 

Sienta un precedente muy chungo, y para muchos significaría que todo este mundillo es un cachondeo. Y ojo, que igual lo es o lo terminará siendo, todo dependerá de cómo vayan evolucionando los acontecimientos.



tixel dijo:


> core solo tiene un camino q es el de perder



Eso suena un poco a hooligan del Atleti, en plan "este año es el nuestro", "el Madrid morderá el polvo seguro", no me parece argumento de debate.



Divad dijo:


> Al menos estaría bien reconocer que habéis ganado menos que todos aquellos que hicieron hodl en las demás chapas :Baile:



Y menos que aquellos que hicieron una quiniela y acertaron 14 resultados. O la primitiva. Lo cual no quiere decir nada.


----------



## Cui Bono (24 Ago 2017)

Te han dado un zasca, Mojón. 
Tú antes molabas (más).


----------



## juli (24 Ago 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ...





Bah, chaval...tú estás piráo, de verdad.

A mí no me agrede una mierda nada de lo que tenga nadie ni he timado a nadie en mi puta vida. Tu coco va amorfo de cojones. Yo soy rico muchísimo antes de que tú tuvieses medio puto churricoin...y ojalá lo fuese todo dios...pero, además, qué cojones pinta la pasta y la codicia en tus purés de babas ?

Insultas al aire a todo lo que se mueva , no sólo éso , hasta te ciscas en los shitcoñeros en el puto título , como buen chuloputas perdonavidas...y luego vienes de pobrecitoyó y haciendo bocetos psicológicos en el aire de peña que ni conoces porque te sueltan 2 collejas, muchacho ? :: 

Pero si es que chapas hilos en un foro público como el JC10 delirante de turno que se subiese su puta bragueta, desprecias los que reabren para hacer lo que tú no quieres - y sobre éso, legítimo, quién cojones te ha dicho nada ? - ...y encima vuelves a ellos perdonando la vida al personal y babeando a todo lo que se menea ?

Y pretendes que engullamos tus batallitas de mineros precolombinos codiciosos cual pildorita roja que convirtiese tus antojitos de impresentable EVIDENTES en HIPOTÉTICOS bajos instintos del prójimo ??? A mí, díme lo que te he hecho YO. Las bajezas humanas y pajas mentales del planeta , lejitos plís...y si por error, que de puerco no tengo un pelo, me he permitido alguna, no te procupes que a mí no me va a agredir menos que a tí y ya daré las explicaciones pertinentes, que aquí mete la gamba hasta el abuelito, aunque algunas os creáis diosas incorruptibles.

Dicen los foreros que alguna mano has echado...mucha, poca...cada cual en su medida, todo OK . Pero tú te crees que es normal que otros foreros, que también lo han hecho y doy fe de ello y agradecido, entren a este hilo acojonáos o directamente ni posteen porque los 4 comemierdas de turno les llenéis de babas ? Eso nos lo robáis a todos. El que no quiera arrimar el hombro, todo OK...pero joder la marrana al resto porqueyolovalgo...los cojones.

A mí no me pareces TAN gilipollas.Me da que se te ha ido la pín y estás de uñas a la defensiva, pero tú sabrás...yo no voy a dar por sentado cómo van tus engranajes . Es más, pese a no tener gran trato, cuando entré al puto mierda hilo y te ví tratando de estafador a los 4 vientos a todo cristo, me causó no poca decepción...me abochornó , no me ofendió. Me gustaban tus posts...pero no sé qué putos derechos crees que te brindan.

Vete a pasear el perro y oxigénate, chaval. El mundo no es tan mierdoso. Y si lo es para tí - que poquiiiito te habrá solucionáo tanta ciberjojojoya - ya sabes...vía anal y no salpiques. 

Llu chús maifrén.


----------



## Divad (24 Ago 2017)

@VaReLaDaS: Los plenos del pasado pueden quedar en nada si no te mueves... y a la vista han quedado retratados de haberse movido a principios de año... habrían seguido multiplicando lo que tenían... no verlo venir, cuando se ha realizado el mismo proceso que tuvo bitcoin en su nacimiento es ser un desinformador pagado por el Sistema, pues os pagan para ir en contra de todo SER con tal de que no se enriquezca... A la vista quedáis retratados :Aplauso:

Hay que tener presente que los "listos" se guardan un AS bajo la manga...

Dónde se esconden los hackers, terroristas, mercado negro,...? 

:fiufiu::rolleye::XX:


----------



## sirpask (24 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> @VaReLaDaS: Los plenos del pasado pueden quedar en nada si no te mueves... y a la vista han quedado retratados de haberse movido a principios de año... habrían seguido multiplicando lo que tenían... no verlo venir, cuando se ha realizado el mismo proceso que tuvo bitcoin en su nacimiento es ser un desinformador pagado por el Sistema, pues os pagan para ir en contra de todo SER con tal de que no se enriquezca... A la vista quedáis retratados :Aplauso:
> 
> Hay que tener presente que los "listos" se guardan un AS bajo la manga...
> 
> ...



Esconderse? Mayorca, Ibiza, Sotogrande, Marbella, El Viso... Ahí estan y los puedes ver de fiesta, salen poco por la tele por que sus representantes hacen el trabajo sucio por estos lares....







Luego estan los raterillos de internet a los qie te refieres, que esos como mucho hacen menudeo.

Y ojo, bitcoin o monero les sirve tanto a unos como a otros... Asi que no creo que quieran acabar con ello, ya que lo de los paraisos fiscales no les ha salido muy bien... Como vimos en Panamá por ejemplo.


----------



## Skull & Bones (24 Ago 2017)

_____Volumen 24H.__________
1	Bitcoin-------$2,049,370,000	
2	Ripple--------$1,599,500,000 
3	Ethereum------$712,569,000 
4	Litecoin--------$634,556,000 
5	Bitcoin Cash-- $402,127,000


----------



## Morfosintáctico (24 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Lo cierto es que HOY puede valer 4000 $ y dentro de un ano valer CERO



Fresh news.

El día que descubras que en la bolsa ganan pocos y pierden muchos, imagínate el subidón que te va a dar. Te tiras un año seguido posteando, no paras ni para cagar.


----------



## Morfosintáctico (24 Ago 2017)

Te doy el thanks sólo porque va a ser la forma más fácil de hacer feliz a alguien que he visto en mi vida, teniendo en cuenta el esfuerzo que me supone.

El resto pues oye, si me dices que escribes tus rollos para luego leerte y pensar que aprendes algo... bueno yo no soy psiquiatra y ni siquiera psicólogo. Pero ya es algo el saber que no lo haces por dar por saco.


----------



## Pirro (24 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> 1/01/17
> $980,29 BTC
> $8.09 ETH
> $11.38 DASH
> ...



Otro más empeñado en encasillar al personal en grupos imaginarios sobre el que verter sus fobias a modo de terapia mental ::

Mira tío, ya son unos años por estos pagos y mi política respecto a Bitcoin y shitland es leeros a todos y tratar de quedarme con lo bueno de cada intervención. Trato de ser humilde y vengo más a aprender que a enseñar.

Tú vienes aquí atribuyéndote un aura de gurú y luego eres tan manta que fardas públicamente de haber ganado $40.000 con ETH -el Warren Buffet del foro oyga :XX:- Y lejos de apostar o creer en algo, el grueso de tus intervenciones las haces contra algo, manifestando abiertamenten el deseo de que Bitcoin naufrague. En lo que a mí respecta, *NINGUNA inquina hacia las inversiones de nadie y ojalá TODOS ganen.* -aunque sabemos que eso no va a suceder-

Eres una mente bastante simple y has perdido lo que pudieras tener de humildad con una cantidad asombrosamente baja. Puedo decir que a mí, por suerte, no me ha pasado lo mismo

Y es que yo me paso a 'los bandos' y a los colectivos por el forro. Construcciones mentales para mentes simples que conciben la realidad en términos binarios.


----------



## Divad (24 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Esconderse? Mayorca, Ibiza, Sotogrande, Marbella, El Viso... Ahí estan y los puedes ver de fiesta, salen poco por la tele por que sus representantes hacen el trabajo sucio por estos lares....



:XX::XX::XX:

Los amos acabarán sacrificando a los peones cuando los medios de desinformación digan que para luchar contra los hackers, terroristas, blabla,... hay que dejar de apoyar Bitcoin y seguir la estela de ETH y otras chapas... :XX:


sirpask dijo:


> Luego estan los raterillos de internet a los qie te refieres, que esos como mucho hacen menudeo.
> 
> Y ojo, bitcoin o monero les sirve tanto a unos como a otros... Asi que no creo que quieran acabar con ello, ya que lo de los paraisos fiscales no les ha salido muy bien... Como vimos en Panamá por ejemplo.



Monero tiene mejor futuro que Bitcoin... Bitcoin ha sido retrasada apropósito para dejar que criptolandia crezca  



Skull & Bones dijo:


> _____Volumen 24H.__________
> 1	Bitcoin-------$2,049,370,000
> 2	Ripple--------$1,599,500,000
> 3	Ethereum------$712,569,000
> ...



Veo que te gusta los números, voy a imaginar que tienes 3 BTC ($12.720,24) y te vuelves loco comprando Mónaco,

$10.11 MCO

12.720,24 / 10.11 = 1258,183976261128 fichas







Viendo la chapa, ya ves que el logo se parece un león? y con repetir el nombre ya comienzas a tocarte además de saber que en un par de días salen las tarjetas... :fiufiu:

Alguien se ha tomado un café en Mónaco? :XX: 

Supongamos que el valor de las chapas suben hasta los 300$ = *$377.455,1928783383 *

Cómo lo ves compañero?

Supongamos que la tarjeta no convence... Vale, qué te parece tener que contratar DATOS para tener acceso a Internet a la única chapa que ha salido y está ligada a los listos? (dentcoin)

Eso sí, por ahora está en el cortijo de etherdelta e hitbtc a $0.001255... Haciendo un cálculo rápido con los 3btc ya imaginas jodidas barbaridades.

Si todavía sigues sin verlo claro, ya solo me queda la siguiente dentacoin, al menos para una boca nueva tras tantos zascas :XX:::


----------



## sirpask (24 Ago 2017)

Me gustaria ver la cara de un novatillo que entra por primera vez a este hilo para ver que se cuece....

Yo creo que nos pasa ya como en las oficinas donde hay currando muchas mujeres, y llevan muchos años juntas...que todas tienen chismes con todas...

Por cierto, alguna vez hemos tenido alguna mujer por aqui leyendonos? No creo... Una lastima.


----------



## Divad (24 Ago 2017)

@Pirro: Las veletas siempre han existido y callarse ante embaucadores te convierte en cómplice del juego que llevan... Pero claro, ahora eres libre y siempre has hecho lo que te ha salido de los cojones... claro, ver, oír y callar... 

No me regocijo de lo que llevo, pero al menos sirve de prueba ante las diarreas continuas que suelta el "compañero" y cualquier amigo/familiar que tenía sus dudas respecto al nuevo Sistema.

Defender una chapa prometiendo la Luna es de ser bastante HDP... Las cosas como son, cualquiera de vosotros podría haber realizado el cálculo simple que he hecho e informar a todo burbujarra desde el primer momento que comenzaron a salir las chapas relacionadas con los contratos inteligentes + las criptoparaisos... como así mismo explotaron los bitcoñeros en su día... Pero no ha sido así y todas vuestras palabras quedan registradas a la vista de cualquiera eso si no os ponéis a borrar mensajes como Clapham :XX:

Ya les viene bien a los lectores leer diferentes puntos de vista y así ver más claro cual ha sido vuestro papel en el foro...


----------



## sirpask (24 Ago 2017)

Divad, como bien dijo Nico mas atras, cada shitcoin se esta haciendo su clientela. Y verdaderamente son pocas.

Monero para ofuscar transacciones en Darknet.

Ripple para los bancos centrales.

Ether es la de las consultoras, banquitos y aseguradoras que van con corbata a currar para ser mas guays.

Litecoin es el plan B, la plata.

Ojo, algun Hardfork de BTC puede ser el platino. Estará por ver.

Espero que NXT/Ardor/Ignis sea la de las pymes.

Y Bitcoin es la moneda de cambio (token) para entrar en una nueva forma de pago mundial, segura y publica.

Como a las sidechairs que tanto le gustan a Mojon yo creo que aun les quedan. Hay 5 o 6 avances interesantes que las van a preceder, iran ganando cuota de mercado.
Y creo que el final es que esas mismas empresas que ahora tienen su shitcoin, al final del tunel deben ser las dueñas de una sidechain.

Pero poco a poco. Las prisas no son buenas.


----------



## p_pin (24 Ago 2017)

haroldmk dijo:


> El "problema" es que estoy migrando a una nueva PC y quiero pasar la billetera a la nueva. Pero no me vale con copiar el archivo "wallet.dat" supongo que abrá otro detalle que se me escapa.



Pero tienes acceso al pc y wallet antiguo? doy por hecho que tienes saldo...

El paso a seguir sería en el nuevo, instalar el wallet, lo abres, para que genere un wallet.dat, esperas un poco que veas que está actualizando, lo cierras, espera un poco, copias el wallet.dat antiguo sobreescribiendo el existente (del nuevo), y después inicias el walllet. A medida que se actualiza, cuando llegue a la fecha en la que recibiste cada ingreso debería ir apareciendo en el saldo, aunque es posible que no sea como "disponible" al menos reflejar el movimiento


----------



## Divad (24 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Divad, como bien dijo Nico mas atras, cada shitcoin se esta haciendo su clientela. Y verdaderamente son pocas.
> 
> Monero para ofuscar transacciones en Darknet.
> 
> ...



Yo también me creía lo mismo sobre el oro, plata, platino,... pero creo que no te has parado a ver los ERC20; 177 hijos ligados a la red eth + las buenas relaciones con las demás chapas de criptolandia... 

Que infraestructura tiene Bitcoin para suplantar al FIAT? 
NINGUNA!

El guión del nuevo juego ya estaba escrito en 1988... 






Cuando los "listos" quieran dejar caer alguna chapa, tened por seguro que así será... 

Cada uno es libre de hacer lo que le plazca con su dinero en la realidad que compartimos, eso sí, siempre desearé lo mejor para TODOS.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Ago 2017)

Madre mia que alterados se les ve a todos los shitcoiners de repente. ¿ A que viene tanto nerviosismo ? Con lo bien que estaban en su hilo y ha sido activarse el segwit y han empezado a moverse como las cucarachas.


----------



## tixel (24 Ago 2017)

Esta claro q despreciar las alts y estar metido en btc es de fanatico religioso. Y por eso se pone la peña como se pone diciendoles las verdades del barquero y que sw no solo es la panacea sino q a lo mejor es un caballo de troya. Una advertencia tomada por ataque, a saber por que.
Como no lo tengo claro, lo aconsejable es la prudencia, pero no pongo la mano en el fuego ni por btc, ni bch, ni ninguna otra, ni me pongo a defender intereses ajenos si no coinciden con los de la comunidad q se q son los mios. No vivo en Marte.
Ojos muy abiertos y menos fanatismo.

---------- Post added 24-ago-2017 at 23:54 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Madre mia que alterados se les ve a todos los shitcoiners de repente. ¿ A que viene tanto nerviosismo ? Con lo bien que estaban en su hilo y ha sido activarse el segwit y han empezado a moverse como las cucarachas.



Veis lo poco q tarda el mongolo en salir con sus mongoladas despues de salir de la cueva para reventar el hilo cuando empezaba a ser interesante.


----------



## sirpask (25 Ago 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Yo también me creía lo mismo sobre el oro, plata, platino,... pero creo que no te has parado a ver los ERC20; 177 hijos ligados a la red eth + las buenas relaciones con las demás chapas de criptolandia...
> 
> Que infraestructura tiene Bitcoin para suplantar al FIAT?
> NINGUNA!
> ...



Pero alma de cántaro, como va a suplantar al fiat un Token que vale 8 veces un billete de 500, y puede tener unas tasas de hasta 10€ en época de maxima demanda.. (De uso de su sistema economico) no del bitcoin.

Tu pagas por escribir en la cadena de bloques, no por hacer una transacción.

Y con la tecnología actual ya puedes escribir en la BC de BTC desde mitad del desierto del sahara con una puta parabólica. Un Beduino puede donar a Podemos "dinero" a cambio de que puedan ir a españa con paguita.

Y si el monedero btc no esta ligado a Podemos, no se entera ni dios... Aunque como ha puesto Claudius o Remonster no me acuerdo, la interpol usa empresas que se dedican unicamente a enlazar monederos con personas por internet... Asi que ojo.


----------



## Divad (25 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Pero alma de cántaro, como va a suplantar al fiat un Token que vale 8 veces un billete de 500, y puede tener unas tasas de hasta 10€ en época de maxima demanda.. (De uso de su sistema economico) no del bitcoin.
> 
> Tu pagas por escribir en la cadena de bloques, no por hacer una transacción.
> 
> ...



Has encontrado una chapa que se encargue de recoger toda la DEUDA ficticia creada por el FIAT? A qué no? Pues cuando criptolandia tienda sus puentes al FIAT con las tarjetas (par de días)... Qué sentido tendrá usar Bitcoin cuando existen cientos de dapps suplantando cada sector del FIAT?

Espero que cuando llegue el momento podáis salvar al menos algo y no os quedéis sin nada... 8:


----------



## juli (25 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Y Bitcoin es la moneda de cambio (token) para entrar en una nueva forma de pago mundial, segura y publica.
> 
> Como a las sidechairs que tanto le gustan a Mojon yo creo que aun les quedan. Hay 5 o 6 avances interesantes que las van a preceder, iran ganando cuota de mercado.
> Y creo que el final es que esas mismas empresas que ahora tienen su shitcoin, al final del tunel deben ser las dueñas de una sidechain.
> ...



Esto es interesante...pero depende de a qué le des relevancia.

Si buscas una blockchain creativa - y parece que una plataforma sólida - , las nuevas extensiones de BTC tienen un horizonte espléndido / Obvio alguna plataforma como Neo o Waves que no has mencionado a las que factores gepolíticos concederán su protagonismo /.

Pero si buscas hacer pasta , creo que los timings jugarán en su contra : y el mercado se está repartiendo ya. ETH está metastaseando aplicaciones vertiginosamente...y una posición de mercado sólida en manos del jran capital es dificilísima de arrebatar. Sí que podrá competir , pero no seguramente a este nivel de pelotazo de cara al himbersor particular...ni con la accesibilidad económica que hoy puede encontrar cualquier pelanas en proyectos que van a tener mucha presencia futura.

Por otro lado, Bitcoin tiene una espada de Damocles importante para una posible desactivación , y es esa imagen de medio de pago marginal de actividades criminales , inequívocamente estúpida...pero viva y debidamente insertada ,que puede jugar un papel capital en su contra a su debido tiempo. Realmente, ETH ha pasado por el arcén a proyectos con más solera, con planteamientos brillantes que incluso no se ha ruborizado en fusilar, etc ... pero a estas alturas ya es un terreno fértil y contrastado para un capital global de gran enjundia que puede procurarle una expansión demoledora .

En fin, creo que el tiempo juega muy en contra de Bitcoin en este aspecto. Probablemente Jihan atrofió todos los tempos. / otra muestra más, seguramente, de la vulnerabilidad de Bitcoin a movimientos subterráneos /.


----------



## p_pin (25 Ago 2017)

En estos momentos de hundimiento, creo que vamos a ver nuevos máximos, buenas noches


----------



## tixel (25 Ago 2017)

Es que hay que estar ciegos para no ver lo que se pensaba que sería btc en 2017 hace 5 años y lo que es, y todo por alguien que le estuvo poniendo un palo en la rueda. No me cabe duda. Y ese alguien tiene un nombre muy claro, blocksteam y sus millones que le permitían controlar la opinión de la gente y con ello el futuro y el timing de bitcoin.
A saber con que intenciones, porque yo pensaba que la adopción masiva era una meta común de todo bitconero. Y seguro que lo es, pero parece ser que lo será cuando core tenga su solución propietaria lista. Quien venga del mundo linux todo esto le sonará y le sonará a traición, avaricia y alguien que no se a enterado de nada o es un hijo puta aprovechado.
La espantada que hubo hace un par de meses a las altcoins se volvera a ver seguramente y cuando pase si bitcoin sigue con sus mamonadas quiza ya mucho dinero no regrese, porque ¿qué ventajas me aporta bitcoin con respecto a x? Desde luego yo después de usar DASH con sus confirmaciones instantáneas y su anonimato no le veo mucha ventaja a bitcoin mas que su reputación que no es poco y como esta la desperdicien se lo comen.
PD:Y por cierto se nos esta pasando la que tienen montada en core con los de sw2x y sus replay atacks y hashrate y consenso y acciones técnicas y legales. Y perdiendo aquí el tiempo con los bch regalados.


----------



## melchor rodriguez (25 Ago 2017)

Un millonario de cuna dispone en su cartera: un 1 millón de dólares de origen lícito para invertir buscando la seguridad a largo plazo. No quiere altas rentabilidades a corto plazo. Puede multiplicar la inversión pero debido a la volatilidad puede perder mucho dinero. Lo que busca es seguridad y una sólida red institucional que la respalde.

¿En qué país y en qué moneda fiduciaria "fuerte" dónde va invertir su millón de dólares?. En Suiza y en el franco suizo. Lo más probable en una cuenta VIP de un banco cantonal. Tiene el respaldo del Cantón. Otras razones son: la estabilidad a largo plazo del franco suizo y la seguridad jurídica debida a la gobernanza de consenso suizo.

¿En qué moneda cripto va invertir a largo plazo?. El BTC por muchas razones.

1. Reserva de valor. Ahora prima frente el medio de pago.

2. La red de seguridad más antigua y la más contrastada. Dispone de un grupo de desarrolladores selectos que vela por su seguridad.

3. Su gobernanza de consenso que es abierta y dinámica. Es muy lento en su toma de decisiones pero ofrece un equilibrio de poder que garantiza seguridad a largo plazo.

4. La marca. Esto se consigue con los años. El BTC se asocia a seguridad. 

5. Su dinamismo tecnológico con el LN y el Segwit. Soluciones tecnológicas para enfrentarse a problemas que surjan.

6. Convertible a dinero FIAT de forma inmediata.

7. Transparente y pública la información que genera la moneda. Además actualizada. 

El millonario de cuna no va invertir y arriesgarse en otras monedas criptos que le ofrecen alta rentabilidad inicial. Como gran parte de los inversores, tiene un perfil conservador. Va a lo seguro. Prefiere invertir a BTC que a otros experimentos inciertos. Hay otras monedas alternativas que ofrecen mejoras tecnológicas superiores al BTC (muy lenta y que provoca escisiones cruentas o incruentas) pero el Bitcoin ofrece ante todo SEGURIDAD (hasta ahora no ha sido hackeada y tiene la mayor fuerza de respaldo físico). Las comisiones por las transacciones son altas (como las que hay en una cuenta VIP de un banco cantonal suizo). Pero son el precio a pagar por la SEGURIDAD FIABLE que se busca cuando se invierte mucho dinero a largo plazo. Como un seguro de vida.

En la vida no hay nada seguro. Cuando una de las razones citadas de éxito del Bitcoin desaparezca adiós inversión a largo plazo. 

Por ejemplo, el Banco Central Suizo tras 2008 se encontró que con la crisis del euro los grandes inversores y los pequeños se refugiaron en el franco suizo. Debía evitar una revalorización del mismo provocando una caída de la industria nacional. No podría exportar al ser tan caro la moneda (Suiza es lo que es gracias a los ingresos que obtiene por ser una mediana hub financiera y un potencia industrial mediana). Se imprimió francos suizos para conseguir reducir la revalorización de la moneda fiduciaria nacional. Ahora no sabe qué hacer con tantas reservas excedentarias. 

Si el Banco Central suizo se equivocaba en la impresión de francos suizos (genera más que los ingresos que obtiene del exterior) crearía incertidumbre e inseguridad. Su marca centenaria asociada se desmoronaría. 

El Bitcoin le pasaría lo mismo. Aún más en un mundo cripto donde la competencia es feroz y en poco tiempo una nueva moneda puede revolucionar todo el ecosistema.


----------



## tixel (25 Ago 2017)

Me voy a cama, acabo de leer un post en blockchain que es canela en rama y que hará pensar y sacar conclusiones a cualquier no fanático acerca del limite de 1mb y por que interesa que no se mueva


----------



## Divad (25 Ago 2017)

melchor rodriguez dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menudo hartar de reír :XX: Os tenéis que estar descojonando con cada mensaje que soltáis... todo sea para obtener una miseria de beneficios los nuevos que quieran entrar ahora o acaben desplumados en cualquier momento...

Con la emoción Clapham ha dejado su huella en el hilo de especulación... copio y pego la respuesta que le he dado


> clapham2 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Por cierto ...
> ...



:fiufiu::rolleye:



tixel dijo:


> Me voy a cama, acabo de leer un post en blockchain que es canela en rama y que hará pensar y sacar conclusiones a cualquier no fanático acerca del limite de 1mb y por que interesa que no se mueva



[youtube]e_Dvgve0VTo[/youtube]

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Divad (25 Ago 2017)

Tone Vays [#NO2X]‏ @ToneVays 4 hHace 4 horas
Más
So #Bitcoin Mempool is 27 MB deep w/ 44,000 transaction backlog but here is the BIG BLOCK cheerleader @BITMAINtech mining EMPTY BLOCKS








:::XX::XX::XX:

---------- Post added 25-ago-2017 at 03:31 ----------

Microsoft anuncia “Coco”, plataforma Blockchain capaz de más de 1.600 transacciones por segundo
IBM y universidades formarán profesionales en tecnología Blockchain

:rolleye:


----------



## Registrador (25 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Me voy a cama, acabo de leer un post en blockchain que es canela en rama y que hará pensar y sacar conclusiones a cualquier no fanático acerca del limite de 1mb y por que interesa que no se mueva



Pero tío, que en el Bcash se están minando ahora mismo bloques de 1 transacción con 209 bytes! Para que coño queréis bloques de 8 mb????

Por cierto la recompensa por minar ese bloque con 1 transacción a sido de 12.5 BCC!!!

:ouch:


----------



## sirpask (25 Ago 2017)

El problema mas grave de las transacciones de 8mb es que hacen muy pesada la cadena de bloques a medio-corto plazo. Por cierto, alguna cripto del top ten, se va a llevar un bien susto en un futuro como no apañen esto.
Ademas el aumento de bloque es hasta contraproducente para los mineros (para sus profits). Aunque ellos estén deseando tenerla, por lo menos los de antpool.

despacito....


----------



## barborico (25 Ago 2017)

¿Al final como han solucionado en BCC el incremento cuadrático del tiempo de verificación?


----------



## sirpask (25 Ago 2017)

barborico dijo:


> ¿Al final como han solucionado en BCC el incremento cuadrático del tiempo de verificación?



Llenando los bloques con aire.


----------



## Registrador (25 Ago 2017)

Interesante video sobre el LN y sus beneficios y riesgos:

[youtube]v2Gz6d-xaVU[/youtube]


----------



## p_pin (25 Ago 2017)

Los dos últimos bloques minados por antpool, vacíos... evidentemente eso no es una casualidad, es deliverado y con intenciones claras, esto es un ataque , y como tal hay que responder

La función de la minería es incluir transacciones, en los bloques que descubren, que luego deben ser verificadas por los nodos.... los de antpool lo único que hacen en esos bloques es llevarse la recompensa

Creo que es URGENTE hacer algo al respecto

Block 0000000000000000013076f5e28088a4d18033e24b06fdcc582cbcfd77b672e5 - BTC.com

Block 000000000000000000b1a917f2ef68e125535eb62c7d2e14db8e845189f4c6ea - BTC.com


----------



## remonster (25 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Los dos últimos bloques minados por antpool, vacíos... evidentemente eso no es una casualidad, es deliverado y con intenciones claras, esto es un ataque , y como tal hay que responder
> 
> La función de la minería es incluir transacciones, en los bloques que descubren, que luego deben ser verificadas por los nodos.... los de antpool lo único que hacen en esos bloques es llevarse la recompensa
> 
> ...




Na...lo hacen todo el tiempo. Lo dan las estrategias de selfish mining...

---------- Post added 25-ago-2017 at 12:35 ----------

Estoy nostálgico.

Una de arqueología foril de cuando recomendaba comprar bitcoins en el hilo del oro en marzo del 2013 cuando andaba por $75 ("a pesar de que tiene que corregir" decía...)

Post antológico con 5 míseros thanks :XX:



remonster dijo:


> Compañeros metaleros,
> 
> Espero que todo vaya bien y vuestro tesoro a buen recaudo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Claudius (25 Ago 2017)

barborico dijo:


> ¿Al final como han solucionado en BCC el incremento cuadrático del tiempo de verificación?



Bitcoin Cash: ¿En qué consiste y qué significa para la comunidad?

Ahí dice esto:

_Nueva Signature Hash: Bitcoin Cash introduce una nueva manera de firmar las transacciones, lo que trae beneficios adicionales como la firma de valores de entrada para mejorar la seguridad de la cartera de hardware y la eliminación del problema de hash cuadrático.
_


----------



## remonster (25 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Bitcoin Cash: ¿En qué consiste y qué significa para la comunidad?
> 
> Ahí dice esto:
> 
> ...



Lo cual no tiene nada que ver con el aumento cuadrático del tiempo de verificación.

Zapatero a tus zapatos y no rebuznes con lo que no sabes.


----------



## tixel (25 Ago 2017)

Lo prometido es deuda.
Por qué de la cabezoneria de core para no aumentar el tamaño de bloque de 1Mb.
Quien quiera leer el original en ingles lo tiene aqui:
Permanently keeping the 1MB (anti-spam) restriction is a great idea ...
Dice que el limite de 1MB está bien, siempre que seas un banco que utiliza la blockchain como una cadena de liquidaciones que no es valida para la adopción masiva debido a su poca capacidad pero si que es muy valida como una red robusta interbancaria que reemplace a SWIFT y como esta fuera del alcance de los mortales que tendrían que luchar con los bancos en el mercado de comisiones para hacer una transferencia, les echaría fuera de ella. Y no hay que olvidar las declaraciones desde core diciendo que las transacciones de 7$ estaban bien.
Redes de este tipo hay varias como SWIFT o FedWire que impiden el acceso directo a ellas a los usuarios y que es lo que pretenden hacer en bitcoin y que obligaran a los usuarios al no tener acceso directo a necesitar un tercero para hacer la transferencia a traves de una solución propietaria, ln.
El articulo es bastante largo y sigue haciendo un razonamiento sobre todo esto.
Y aqui otro documento de Craig Wright titulado la ilusion de escalabilidad de SW que todavia no he leido. Si alguien se anima aquí lo tiene
https://nchain.com/app/uploads/2017/07/SegWit-and-the-illusion-of-scale.pdf

---------- Post added 25-ago-2017 at 13:17 ----------




remonster dijo:


> Lo cual no tiene nada que ver con el aumento cuadrático del tiempo de verificación.
> 
> Zapatero a tus zapatos y no rebuznes con lo que no sabes.



¿Que coño es eso del aumento cuadratico? Por lo que se ve no es el único que habla sin saber-
BCH arregla totalmente el bug del escalado cuadrático de operaciones sighash con un nuevo tipo transacción que entre otras ventajas elimina este problema.
Ya te lo pusieron arriba pero se nota que aqui hay unos cuantos tan cabezotas como los de core


----------



## Claudius (25 Ago 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Lo cual no tiene nada que ver con el aumento cuadrático del tiempo de verificación.
> 
> Zapatero a tus zapatos y no rebuznes con lo que no sabes.



Rey, ilustranos con una comparativa técnica de ese aspecto entre uno y otro Para que nos ilumines. 

Qué curiosa casualidad, ha pasado en este hilo en 72h.. :ouch:


----------



## Skull & Bones (25 Ago 2017)

Bitstamp 4335.07 

Bitfinex 4329.1 

OKCoin 4358


ACTV- TO THE MOON!!!!!
Saturnia - To The Moon (a1. Original Mix) - YouTube


----------



## Nico (25 Ago 2017)

He meditado bastante antes de escribir esto porque no quería detenerme en las cuestiones meramente "formales" y si, tratar de destacar los aspectos más positivos -o constructivos- de la cuestión.

Y, para que sea claro mi post tengo que empezar diciendo que, cualquier persona que tenga la *ENORME FORTUNA de enriquecerse de un modo SENCILLO* (esto es, sin doblar la espalda sobre un surco o romperse la columna subiendo bolsas a un camión) tiene que ser *un AGRADECIDO DEL DESTINO* y, cuando menos, desarrollar la empatia y la generosidad de *desear el mismo bien al resto*.

Tenemos varios compañeros en este foro que han hecho fortuna comprando en tiempo oportuno bitcoins. Algunos por un análisis profundo y una gran convicción, otros de pura chiripa, quizás no pocos hasta por ignorancia.

Sea cual fuere la causa lo cierto es que quizás compraron a $ 2 o a $ 20 o a $ 100, lo hicieron en cantidades razonables (pensemos en bitcoñero que puso algo así como $ 60.000 x 1200 bitcoins y hoy tiene 5 millones y ya podría vivir el resto de su vida sin trabajar con eso).

Ignoro cuánto tiene Don Mojón -mi deseo es que tenga muchas veces más que el propio Bitcoñero o que BlueArrow que se "jugó" detrás de una intuición en su momento- pero, me resulta de lo más sorprendente que, en vez de decir:

_- Oye!, fui un afortunado. Te deseo el mayor de los bienes también a ti. Paz y Prosperidad para todos los hombres de buena voluntad._

Lo que dice es:



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> *El rabo os lo hemos metido entre las dos patas a vosotros, novatos avariciosos*. Que ahí andáis, intentándoos timar unos a otros en el hilo de las shitcoins *para regocijo de los bitcoineros veteranos.*



:8:::

En serio ?

Una persona que ha sido "bendecida" por la fortuna a lo más que aspira es que al resto lo hundan en el barro y que nadie pueda disfrutar de sus mismas bendiciones ? :

Honestamente me parece una mala actitud de vida y, permítanme la "moralina" de decir que no es la actitud correcta en la vida.

¿ Por qué no desearle al prójimo la misma -o mayor- fortuna que la que uno tuvo a bien recibir ?

¿ Cuál es el problema si, pasada la oportunidad del bitcoin ahora otros la replican con ETH o con NTX o con DASH o con lo que sea ?, ¿ es malo eso ? ienso:




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ahora *irán cayendo shitcoins una tras otra para pánico de los macacos avariciosos como tú*, cuyo primitivo instinto de pensar que llegaban demasiado tarde a Bitcoin ha nublado su mente y los ha enviado por las callejuelas infectas del trile de las shitcoins.



Supongo que estas frases terribles quizás se basen en algún "mal día" motivado por otras cuestiones y no por un egoísmo cerril en el que me niego a que "otros" tengan la misma suerte que yo. No es un buen enfoque de vida.

Sin embargo parece haber un perverso gusto porque a otros les vaya mal y, mejor aún si les va mal por mi acción directa:



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Sabes a quién me encuentro pumpeando las shitcoins siempre que entro a lurkear en forobits? A los mismos mineros a los que les compraba toda su producción de bitcoins durante 2012 y que, en su ciega avaricia, me vendían a mi buscando el beneficio inmediato cortoplacista.
> 
> Específicamente a uno de ellos le he leído yo en ese foro lamentar su mala cabeza por "vender toda su producción" durante aquellos primeros años. *Ni te imaginas la satisfacción que reflejaba mi cara mientras leía a ese minero lamentarse por ello.* :XX:



En serio Mojón ?. Me parece fantástico que valores tu propia suerte o mayor inteligencia o mejor sentido de oportunidad que te permitió "comprar" al minero que "vendía" pensando que hacía mejor negocio que guardándoselos... o quizás tenía que vender a la fuerza para pagar sus equipos y la electricidad.

Pero... eso te "llena de satisfacción" ? ::




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Se os acaba el chollo de las shitcoins, *trileros resentidos*. Ahora os toca *ir a llorar al parque*, como aquel minero que todavía debe estar "lamentándose de su mala cabeza".
> 
> Y si vengo de uvas a peras a este hilo *es para reírme de cómo los macacos avariciosos y trileros de las shitcoins os vais cocinando a fuego lento* mientras los usuarios libertarios *os vamos dando patada tras otra en vuestro avaricioso culo.*



Es casi perturbador ver esa visión del mundo pero, quizás se aclara un poco en la última frase:




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Y así iba apareciendo la dualidad actual que encontramos en la mayoría de los foros de Bitcoin: *por un lado novatos resentidos con una avaricia inmensa* promocionando estafas y con escaso conocimiento de la tecnología (cuando no con un retraso mental severo) y por el otro lado *veteranos* malos malísimos de la muerte que son vistos como enemigos cuando van cantando las cuarenta y sacando todos los fraudes y vulnerabilidades de esas estafas a la luz.




Y digo que esta última frase aclara un poco el asunto porque me ha recordado frases similares oídas en los "clubes sociales" de la élite donde, se mira con sorna y resentimiento la buena fortuna de lo que llaman "el dinero nuevo", el de aquellos que han hecho fortuna sin pertener a las más viejas ramas de la aristrocracia.

===

Lo que a veces olvidamos es que, lo que hoy son "veteranos" o "viejas familias de la aristocracia" cuando empezaron a hacer sus fortunas -ora con los esclavos, ora explotando indios en la fazenda, ora contrabandeando opio desde oriente- eran tan "recién llegados" como lo son ahora los "nuevos ricos".

Parece que la naturaleza humana -la más fea- resurge una y otra vez INCLUSO en el mundo de la tecnología -que se supone más ágil y meritocrático-.

Le molesta a un bitcoñero que hizo UNA FORTUNA con su inversión que un "recién llegado" replique su éxito con una "shitcoin" ?

En qué lo afecta ?

Acaso en que si no hubiera 1000 "shitcoins" no habría modo de poner dinero en otra cosa y entonces el "aristrocrático" bitcoin y las "viejas familias" en vez de cotizar a $ 4500 cotizaría a $ 20.000 y en vez de ricos serían "asquerosamente ricos" ? ienso:

Ese es el problema ?

===

Voy a comentar algo... SIEMPRE pero SIEMPRE la riqueza tiende a "diluirse" y a "distribuirse" porque tiene una naturaleza similar a la del agua.

Hay modos de "embalsarla" para que no escape pero, a poco que nos distraigamos siempre fluirá.

Y, mientras menos barreras existan -o más pirañas quieran rapiñar "de lo nuestro"- más dura es la lucha... pero así es la naturaleza misma de las cosas !!

Les cuento un caso... cuando fue el "boom de la soja" con compras chinas sin fin y donde se pagaba *$ 600 la tonelada* los que tenían campo (o alquilaron a tiempo) ganaron fortunas avergonzantes.

Una hectárea de soja decente -no las mejores- rendía unos 45 quintales (4.5 toneladas) y eso equivalía a unos $ 2.700 por hectárea. El costo de sembrar y cosechar (incluyendo todos los costes) era de unos $ 1.200 y eso te dejaba una ganancia de $ 1.500 x ha.

Como la soja es un cultivo que va en zonas semiáridas donde otros cultivos no funcionan, resultó ser que la frontera agrícola se expandió sobre tierras muy baratas. 

2000 has que se compraban a $ 300 la ha pasaron a costar $ 10.000 la ha !!

Y, tengan en cuenta que 2000 has x $ 1.500 de ganancia eran la friolera de *3 millones de dólares por cosecha !!* :8:

Así que, el que compró a $ 300, estuvo dos o tres cosechas y vendió, hizo estos números:

Inversión = 300 x 2000 = $ 600.000

3 cosechas de ganancia = 9 millones
Venta de 2000 has x 10.000 = 20 millones

Invirtió *$ 600.000* (más el costo operativo de siembra y cosecha que se apalanca en crédito) y tres años después se fue con *$ 30 millones*.

Listo!, rico para el resto de su vida. Tres míseros años de trabajo (duro eso si) y a vivir la vida loca.

El asunto es que, ni bien el resto de la sociedad advirtió esa "ganancia fácil" empezó el "pirañeo".

- El Estado subió los impuestos (puso una retención del 35%)
- Las cuadrillas de siembra y cosecha llegaron a multiplicar sus precios por 5 !!
- La semilla triplicó su precio.
- Los agroquímicos se multiplicaron por 5.

Es que cuando hay "riqueza" TODOS QUIEREN SU PARTE !!

El truco es "saber" (o tener la suerte) de entrar a tiempo e irse a tiempo.

Hoy la soja vale $ 400 (los chinos ya no compran sin límite) y, entre costos e impuestos apenas si es una actividad "interesante".

===

El el mundo de las criptomonedas pasa algo similar.

Los que no pudieron dar "el pelotazo" con el bitcoin se encargarán de crearlo y darlo con las "shitcoins" pero... porque el mundo es así !!

En vez de sufrir hay que saber ENTRAR y saber SALIR.

Pero, lo que no hay que hacer -para no amargarse- es desarrollar un "sentido aristrocrático" de la vida donde pensamos que "está mal" que otros hagan HOY lo mismo que nosotros hicimos AYER.

Este era el mensaje.


----------



## mamendurrio (25 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Las invitaciones a la fiesta dónde se solicitan?



Tú tienes tu propia invitación personalizada si tienes btc anes de aparecer bch...::

Yo por ahora postpongo deshacerme de bch porque los fees de btc para vaciar mis wallets a unos nuevos son prohibitivas en este momento; espero que cambie dentro de unos dias o semanas....

---------- Post added 25-ago-2017 at 15:55 ----------




haroldmk dijo:


> El que tengo instalado en la PC vieja solo lleva el nombre de "Bitcoin" así a secas. El software de la PC nueva se llama "Bitcoin Core". Ambos tienen el mismo símbolo:
> 
> El viejo es así (v0.8.1-beta):
> 
> ...



En el viejo qué dice en HELP-ABOUT? Quiero decir, dice nombre completo del wallet, como en la imagen del segundo que has puesto que dice bitcoin core?
Lo de encrypted y locked entiendo que indica tendrás que usar la contraseña para poder operar con ese monedero, cosa que siempre es necesaria cuando vas a hacer algo con un monedero de bitcoin core. Pero mira a ver qué dice and help-about porque necesitamos saber qué tipo de monedero es ese antiguo del cual quieres uisar el wallet.dat para el nuevo


----------



## tixel (25 Ago 2017)

Esta claro q ya no el bitcoin, sino el mundo del software libre y sus filosofias subyacentes les vienen grandisimas a algunos personajes metidos en bitcoin.
Como comenta Nico, es de mal nacido no ser agradecido, y pretender ser más listo q el rsto porque lo conocí antes o pude comprar más y desear q el resto no se beneficie de lo mismo q te has beneficiado tu es propio de desalmados, además de no haber entendido ni jota de lo q es bitcoin y cual es su verdadera revolución.
Y esas actitudes están bastante más incrustadas en bitcoin de lo q se cree. Actitudes como la de core, con su intransigencia, su nula capacidad de llegar a acuerdos, su adversión a la critica tapada con la censura, la opacidad de sus acciones y "mejoras" llevan a muchos a identificarlos como algo poco deseable del que hay que apartarse.


----------



## Nico (25 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Si ganas la Loteria te caera un Cancer ...porque el Universo tiende a compensar sus errores y cuando el equilibrio se rompe ...se compensa
> Ese dinero ganado " sin esfuerzo " ha sido a costa del dinero de otra persona
> que si lo gano con esfuerzo . El karma no perdona
> 
> El Crypto te matara ...



Qué hijo de puxxxx... cómo me hace reír :XX::XX:

Creo que por Noviembre ando por Miami (me pareció entender que ahora vives por allí). Te juro que quiero compartir unos _shrimps_ y algunas _beers_ contigo. Ya te avisaré por privado para coordinar.


----------



## mamendurrio (25 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Me gustaria ver la cara de un novatillo que entra por primera vez a este hilo para ver que se cuece....
> 
> Yo creo que nos pasa ya como en las oficinas donde hay currando muchas mujeres, y llevan muchos años juntas...que todas tienen chismes con todas...
> 
> Por cierto, alguna vez hemos tenido alguna mujer por aqui leyendonos? No creo... Una lastima.



Los haters eso quieren, covnertir este hilo en una guerra de conceptos para, como siempre, intentar desprestigiar btc.

Entretanto, btc $ 4358
Y los pre-bth para el que los tenga: $ 635

= *$ 4993* (uuuuuuuuuuuuuuyyyyyy....esos 5K señores a un pelo de distancia...)


----------



## Portador del Caos (25 Ago 2017)

Por cierto, a dia de hoy, el "regalito" que se marcaron los ilustres foreros BlueArrow y Fisolofo Hardcore, ¿A cuanto asciende? (Os recuerdo que son BTC pre Fork, por lo que el regalito es BTC+BTH)


----------



## mamendurrio (25 Ago 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> Por cierto, a dia de hoy, el "regalito" que se marcaron los ilustres foreros BlueArrow y Fisolofo Hardcore, ¿A cuanto asciende? (Os recuerdo que son BTC pre Fork, por lo que el regalito es BTC+BTH)



Lo acabo de poner. EL BCH, ese regalito de dinero Gratixxxx, para los hodlers de btc que tenian btc antes de la aparición de BCH tienen actualmente: + no. de btc tenian x pecio de bth ahora $ 632....asi que tu calcula la magnitud de el fiestorro


----------



## sirpask (25 Ago 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> Por cierto, a dia de hoy, el "regalito" que se marcaron los ilustres foreros BlueArrow y Fisolofo Hardcore, ¿A cuanto asciende? (Os recuerdo que son BTC pre Fork, por lo que el regalito es BTC+BTH)



30.58 USD solo en BTC. A eso hay que añadirle lo del BTH.


----------



## remonster (25 Ago 2017)

Lo que faltaba por ver. 

El hijo de perra y desinformador de Nico difamando a Mojón, uno de los foreros que más ha aportado a los hilos de Bitcoin y que ha hecho literalmente ricos a muchos con sus consejos. En cambio, el hijoputa de Nico ha impedido a los imbéciles que le creieron hacerse ricos a muchos más. 

Vergüenza te debería dar, hijo de la gran puta. Mejor calla tu puta bocaza o algún día algún resentido decide vengarse de ti.




Nico dijo:


> He meditado bastante antes de escribir esto porque no quería detenerme en las cuestiones meramente "formales" y si, tratar de destacar los aspectos más positivos -o constructivos- de la cuestión.
> 
> Y, para que sea claro mi post tengo que empezar diciendo que, cualquier persona que tenga la *ENORME FORTUNA de enriquecerse de un modo SENCILLO* (esto es, sin doblar la espalda sobre un surco o romperse la columna subiendo bolsas a un camión) tiene que ser *un AGRADECIDO DEL DESTINO* y, cuando menos, desarrollar la empatia y la generosidad de *desear el mismo bien al resto*.
> 
> ...


----------



## tixel (25 Ago 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Los haters eso quieren, covnertir este hilo en una guerra de conceptos para, como siempre, intentar desprestigiar btc.
> 
> Entretanto, btc $ 4358
> Y los pre-bth para el que los tenga: $ 635
> ...



Si, no tenemos nada mejor q hacer. Las tonterias q llega a hacerse creer uno para no ver la realidad.
Mientras tanto q core 1 bloque por hora y la mempool por los 100Mb. Me parece q el hashrate un día no va a volver y a ver de lo q le vale a blocksteam su puta sw.


----------



## ninfireblade (25 Ago 2017)

Que manera más rastrera de manipular la de algunos. Mojon que lleva años en los foros informando sobre bitcoin y recomendando a la gente que compre mientras que algunos como Nico llevan el mismo tiempo haciendo lo contrario, metiendo FUD desde los $90 para que la gente no comprara. En fin, menos mal que está todo escrito y al que le interese tiene la opcion de leerse los volumenes anteriores.


----------



## Brujámio (25 Ago 2017)

Y encima ahora nos quieren asustar con no se que pollas del karma, de un cancer, o de no sé qué. jajajajaaajajaj :rolleye::rolleye::no:

Ya no les quedan otros argumentos... en fin....


----------



## Pirro (25 Ago 2017)

@Nico

Sermones morales los justos. Ya son unos años por aquí leyéndonos y a tí, después de haberte visto jactarte de "no necesitar ganar dinero con Bitcoin" por haber ya ganado dinero como para tenerlo todo hecho, te vi prácticamente celebrar sin ambajes las porculización del FMI al pueblo griego, allá por 2015. 

No ganabas nada con ello, a priori no tendría porque afectar a tu status y sin embargo celebraste como poco menos que una victoria personal toda aquella jodienda para tantísima gente. Siendo ya rico -según tú-

Y ahora vienes a juzgar moralmente a Mojón por llamar codiciosos q los shitcoiners, como si Mojón quisiera hundir a alguien. Los shitcoiners shitcoinean para ganar euros o para ganar Bitcoin. Cambian de proyecto como quien cambia de camisa -y a mí me parece cojonudo oiga, yo también juego a arañarle décimas de Bitcoin a cryptolandia-. Mojón -o yo, o cualquiera de los que por aquí escriben- creemos en el proyecto y tenemos la boca donde está nuestro puto dinero.

Lo único cierto después de tantos años es que quién hizo caso a Mojón tiene unos activos que van desde las 5 a las 7 cifras. Quién te hizo caso a tí...se comió un mojón. Tus consejos nunca sacaron a nadie de pobre.

Así que humildad Nico. Un poco de humildad.


----------



## tourmente (25 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Pero tienes acceso al pc y wallet antiguo? doy por hecho que tienes saldo...
> 
> El paso a seguir sería en el nuevo, instalar el wallet, lo abres, para que genere un wallet.dat, esperas un poco que veas que está actualizando, lo cierras, espera un poco, copias el wallet.dat antiguo sobreescribiendo el existente (del nuevo), y después inicias el walllet. A medida que se actualiza, cuando llegue a la fecha en la que recibiste cada ingreso debería ir apareciendo en el saldo, aunque es posible que no sea como "disponible" al menos reflejar el movimiento



Hola, 

Gracias.

Justamente es lo que he hecho. Tengo acceso al PC viejo y hay saldo en la billetera. Guardé la billetera vieja con el nombre wallet.dat.

Instalé el Bitcoin-Core en el nuevo PC, remplacé el archivo wallet.dat por el del viejo PC... después de días y días se sincronizó todos los bloques y nada.

Por eso digo que algo me estoy perdiendo.

Voy a volver a instalar el Bitcoin-Core y rehacer el proceso.


----------



## Skull & Bones (25 Ago 2017)

eran 0.02 Btc para una cervecita, no? 

yo todavia no me la tome....me lo guardo para una mariscada, con permiso de BlueArrow y Fisolofo Hardcore ienso:

ya son 88€ :8:

edito...0.002Btc, que eran 2 euros mas o menos y ahora 8,8€


----------



## tixel (25 Ago 2017)

Que enternecedor ver a los foreros defendiendo al Sr Mojon...y que patetico. Parecen los comunicados del gobierno cuando expresa su solaridad con las victimas. 
Pues que se ponga a nivel, que en este momento me parece un poco flojo de él.
Y para pasar a asuntos serios. El hashrate parece que no quiere volver a core y como al final salga lo de sw2x que tiene un grandisimo porcentaje de hashrate, en Core pueden empezar con el entierro.
fork.lol


----------



## remonster (25 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Que enternecedor ver a los foreros defendiendo al Sr Mojon...y que patetico. Parecen los comunicados del gobierno cuando expresa su solaridad con las victimas.



Nada...Mojón y otros lo único que hemos hecho es dar consejos que los que los siguieron han solucionado su vida financieramente, hemos aportado conocimientos que no tenía nadie (en particular rebatiendo a los trolles), os hemos invitado a birras de 90 euros ahora,...y, last but not least, hemos avisado del trile de las nuevas shitcoins.

Ya sabes...es de malnacidos no ser agradecidos. Ya sabemos quienes son los malnacidos del hilo...



tixel dijo:


> Y para pasar a asuntos serios. El hashrate parece que no quiere volver a core y como al final salga lo de sw2x que tiene un grandisimo porcentaje de hashrate, en Core pueden empezar con el entierro.
> fork.lol



Nada...será el entierro número 154: BitcoinObituaries.com | Bitcoin Declared Dead 140+ Times and Counting

Alguno no se entera de la misa la mitad...


----------



## tixel (25 Ago 2017)

A saber a lo que llamais troles vosotros. Y eso que dices que hacen ellos, de ayudar, etc creo que no hacen nada que no haga casi cualquier que escriba en este hilo, o al menos eso es lo esperable.
No me refiero al entierro de bitcoin me refiero al de bitcoin core. Y algo que va a dar mucho que hablar ANYONE_CAN_SPEND donde iban las firmas


----------



## Emeregildo (25 Ago 2017)

Por cierto, la prueba de que segwit es un aumento real de bloque. No hay discusión en el tema. 

Bitcoin Blocks At Height 481947 

Tamaño del bloque Size 1032.119 KB


----------



## tixel (25 Ago 2017)

Pero vamos a ver, el tamaño del bloque seguía siendo 1Mb, lo que pasa es que SW era más eficiente y equivalía a un bloque más grande. ¿que coño es eso?


----------



## ninfireblade (25 Ago 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Nada...Mojón y otros lo único que hemos hecho es dar consejos que los que los siguieron han solucionado su vida financieramente, hemos aportado conocimientos que no tenía nadie (en particular rebatiendo a los trolles), os hemos invitado a birras de 90 euros ahora,...y, last but not least, hemos avisado del trile de las nuevas shitcoins.
> 
> Ya sabes...es de malnacidos no ser agradecidos. Ya sabemos quienes son los malnacidos del hilo...
> 
> ...





Veo que el anormal del tixel sigue diciendo gilipolleces. Ni poniendolo en ignorados me libro de el si lo seguis citando.


----------



## Emeregildo (25 Ago 2017)

Un tremendo debate entre Roger Ver y Richard Heart, merece la pena verlo


["http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkbSrmsYJ9c"]


----------



## p_pin (25 Ago 2017)

haroldmk dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> ...



Pues ya no te sabría decir más, el forero mamendurrio ha dicho algo sobre el tema pero tampoco entiendo qué es

Así como última sugerencia, si no hay manera y nadie es capaz de darte una respuesta, puedes enviarlos por transaccion, comisión mediante


----------



## tixel (25 Ago 2017)

Podía alguien poner un resumen de lo que dicen.
Gracias


----------



## Nico (25 Ago 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Que manera más rastrera de manipular la de algunos. Mojon que lleva años en los foros informando sobre bitcoin y recomendando a la gente que compre mientras que algunos *como Nico llevan el mismo tiempo haciendo lo contrario*, metiendo FUD desde los $90 para que la gente no comprara. En fin, menos mal que está todo escrito y al que le interese tiene la opcion de leerse los volumenes anteriores.



Encuentra UN POST donde yo diga que no compren o que no hagan lo que quieran con su dinero.

Es más, encuentra UN POST donde me alegre porque alguien 'pierda dinero'.

Es mas, tómate el trabajo de buscar CUANTAS VECES he dicho que NADA ME ALEGRA MAS que haya gente afortunada y que gane dinero.

Quizás lo que te preocupa es que ADEMAS siempre aviso que hay que tener el sentido común, el criterio y la inteligencia de proteger las ganancias.

Los "números en la pantalla" son muy bonitos pero son sólo eso... "números en la pantalla" y es importante tener estrategias para proteger y diversificar.

Si eso te parece un mal consejo... espera y verás... :rolleye:

---------- Post added 25-ago-2017 at 20:50 ----------

Para poner bien el enlace del vídeo saca la "s" del https

Quedará así:

Roger Ver and Richard Heart Bitcoin debate. - YouTube


----------



## Claudius (25 Ago 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Un tremendo debate entre Roger Ver y Richard Heart, merece la pena verlo
> 
> Estoy viendo ahora mismo el debate y es sencillamente espectacular.



Les he visto más divertidos aquí.


----------



## BlueArrow (25 Ago 2017)

El Nico dando lecciones morales y el tixel soltando bilis y espumarajos, la rutina de costumbre.

Que pena dan.

Bueno, ande yo caliente y ríase la gente, dice el refrán... ¡que grande Góngora!



> Ande yo caliente,
> y ríase la gente.
> 
> Traten otros del gobierno
> ...


----------



## p_pin (25 Ago 2017)

Y el cartel ese de uash ajajajja, manipulan hasta las siglas

Y el propósito es decirles a los demás qué hacer con su dinero!! ajajaj


----------



## melchor rodriguez (25 Ago 2017)

@p_pin:

¿Hay novedades en la aplicación del LN y en el Segwit?. ¿Tarda su tiempo su implementación práctica tras su activación?.

Bueno, la cotización es el que decide. Si el mercado decide que las nuevas implementaciones del Core son óptimas o son un fracaso. 

Enviado desde mi ZTE BLADE V7 LITE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Emeregildo (25 Ago 2017)

Ejemplo real de una transacción segwit y sus comisiones. 

Bitcoin Transaction 8ef2d3c3e8ff4d937746aa39677b347c043287c1fbfeda34b9c241f1e85173ec


Fee per byte - 2.284 sat/B 


Ejemplo de como el segwit es un incremento real de bloque.

Bitcoin Blocks At Height 481947

Size 1032.119 KB


----------



## tixel (25 Ago 2017)

Aquí está claro que no se pasa del Barça-Madrid


----------



## ninfireblade (25 Ago 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Un tremendo debate entre Roger Ver y Richard Heart, merece la pena verlo




Interesante documento, acabo de verlo. Richard Heart suele estar siempre muy acertado en sus intervenciones pero en este video lo he visto demasiado suave.

Respecto a una de las afirmaciones de R. Ver cuando defiende el tipo de transacciones actuales respecto a las nuevas con SW, dice que las primeras está empiricamente demostrado que funcionan bien porque llevamos ya 9 años con ellas y no da problemas. Pero este razonamiento es engañoso. Lo que está demostrado empiricamente que funcionan son los bloques de hasta 1 MB, hasta que el nivel de adopcion hace que estos bloques se llenen y se empiece a saturar el mempool. Sin embargo no hay ninguna demostracion empirica de que el sistema funcione con bloques mas grandes, que es lo que intenta transmitir con esa afirmacion.

---------- Post added 25-ago-2017 at 22:11 ----------




Nico dijo:


> Encuentra UN POST donde yo diga que no compren o que no hagan lo que quieran con su dinero.




No tengo yo otra cosa que hacer que ponerme a rebuscar entre toda la mierda que sueltas. 

Además no hace falta decir literalmente a la gente que no compre, con soltar FUD y decir que el bitcoin no tiene futuro, que esta muy caro y va a bajar etc, etc, es basicamente lo mismo.


----------



## tourmente (25 Ago 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Tú tienes tu propia invitación personalizada si tienes btc anes de aparecer bch...::
> 
> Yo por ahora postpongo deshacerme de bch porque los fees de btc para vaciar mis wallets a unos nuevos son prohibitivas en este momento; espero que cambie dentro de unos dias o semanas....
> 
> ...



Hola, 

Volví a instalar el Bitcoin-Core y cuando iba a remplazar el wallet.dat me di cuenta que donde lo había puesto la primera vez... no era ahí, me equivoqué de directorio.

Ya está resuelto, ya tengo mis millones a salvo.

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda y p_pin también.

os debo unas cervezas virtuales


----------



## p_pin (25 Ago 2017)

melchor rodriguez dijo:


> @p_pin:
> 
> ¿Hay novedades en la aplicación del LN y en el Segwit?. ¿Tarda su tiempo su implementación práctica tras su activación?.
> 
> ...



LN no hay ninguna fecha ni anuncio previsto que yo sepa, todavía queda, no sé si algún otro forero tiene más info sobre el tema, pero yo diría que aun queda bastante

Segwit ya está activo. Eso de por sí supone que corrige varios problemas técnicos

Bitcoin Core :: Segregated Witness Benefits

Respecto a lo que más se suele comentar de SW:
- Más transacciones por bloque. (sw no aumenta el tamaño del bloque, lo que ha puesto otro forero es una "anomalía", lo hace más "eficiente")
- Lo que supone: Menor volumen de transacciones pendientes (mempool)
- Lo que supone: Menores fee.

El problema de ésto es que además depende de dos cosas:

- De la potencia de minado (es baja actualmente por los chanchullos de la dificultad de bcc, los mineros se van a minarla en busca de la baja dificultad temporal)
- Que se vayan empezando a usar direcciones segwit (no es obligatorio usarlas), y aunque sw está activo, para que esas transacciones tengan un menor peso, deben enviarse a una dirección sw, algo que se hará paulatinamente, según los usuarios, comerciantes, y proveedores de servicios vayan implementando esas nuevas direcciones (imagino que será algún pequeño ajuste informático)


----------



## Nico (25 Ago 2017)

Le preguntaron a Lee (el dueño del Litecoin :rolleye que cuántas cuentas habían trasladado sus litecoins a las cuentas SW y su respuesta fue:

...

_cri cri... cri cri... cri cri_... :rolleye:

Es decir, se fue y *no contestó*.

- Y si la gente no pasas sus bitcoins a cuentas SW ? ::

Toda la movida del SW habrá sido en vano y quedarán a cambio con la mempool atorada y comisiones de $ 7-8 por transacción. ::

Dicho sea de paso... alguien tiene algún link para ver el PORCENTAJE de wallets SW abiertos en litecoin y la cantidad de litecoins transferidos ?

Un dato muy interesante para consultar.


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Ago 2017)

Ya se comentó que se tardaria varios meses e incluso un año en pasarse la mayoria de los saldos a direcciones SW. La gente no va a transferirlos asi porque si, se iran transfiriendo segun haga falta. No tengo ninguna ventaja por tener mi saldo en una direccion SW que manteniendolo en una direccion antigua.


----------



## tixel (26 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Le preguntaron a Lee (el dueño del Litecoin :rolleye que cuántas cuentas habían trasladado sus litecoins a las cuentas SW y su respuesta fue:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Y el mismo camino llevan en btc, están preocupados, pero lo que tenían es que estar acojonados.
Y no os preocupes por la ln, que ni está ni se la espera. Menudo muerto que nos vamos a sacar.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2017 at 01:16 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> Cuando el enemigo te pone la alfombra roja
> y te da todo tipo de facilidades HUYE ..., porque vas a caer en su trampa
> Todos los libertarios antisistema que estan en contra del sistema financiero fiat y por eso han apostado por el crypto-dinero lo perderan TODO
> Estan cayendo en una trampa sofisticada
> ...



Intentar lo intentan y lo intentaran de mil formas y por eso existe bitcoin cash. Me parece que sus juegos de siempre pueden estar caducados.


----------



## sirpask (26 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Le preguntaron a Lee (el dueño del Litecoin :rolleye que cuántas cuentas habían trasladado sus litecoins a las cuentas SW y su respuesta fue:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Aqui te has colao, la gente jamas jamas jamas hace nada si no es para sacar algun beneficio.

Por ahora tanto en BTC, como en LTC (asi ya contesto tambien al otro) no ofrecen nada por usar las nuevas cuentas, ya que la demanda y la mempool ha caido. Y no es necesario segwit.

Joder, si aun no es necesario Segwit... ¿Para que cojones vamos a ampliar el tamaño de bloque? ¿Para joder la BC cómo está haciendo ETHEr?

Hay que ver todo a 2 años vista.

Vamos, con los bancos pasa lo mismo,la gente no cancela cuentas aun que tengan solo 1 centimo, tienen que ser el banco el que incentive u obligue a cerrar esa cuenta.
Y ya sabemos como lo hacen... El proceso será el mismo.


----------



## tixel (26 Ago 2017)

A 2 años vista no habrá ni core, ni sw. 
OpenBazzar está mirando en meter otras monedas y planteandose pasar de btc porque considerá que es impresentable pagar 10$ de comision.
Y más, el hashrate se está quedando en bth.
Claphan, esto es más resistente de lo que te piensas.


----------



## sirpask (26 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> A 2 años vista no habrá ni core, ni sw.
> OpenBazzar está mirando en meter otras monedas y planteandose pasar de btc porque considerá que es impresentable pagar 10$ de comision.
> Y más, el hashrate se está quedando en bth.
> Caphlan, esto es más resistente de lo que te piensas.



Me apunto este post para finales de agosto del 2019.


----------



## BlueArrow (26 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> A 2 años vista no habrá ni core, ni sw.
> OpenBazzar está mirando en meter otras monedas y planteandose pasar de btc porque considerá que es impresentable pagar 10$ de comision.
> Y más, el hashrate se está quedando en bth.
> Caphlan, esto es más resistente de lo que te piensas.



Ea, pues cambia todos los bitcoins que tengas a bitcoin cash y deja de darnos la paliza.


----------



## tixel (26 Ago 2017)

Primero no doy la paliza
Segundo, ya haré lo que considere.
Y no vas a tener que esperar hasta el 2019. las comisiones a esos precios hacen inviable utilizar bcore y el hash con su falta de flexibilidad en el ajuste del bloque y el previsible fork sw2x lo va a perder como poco en parte. con lo que el tiempo de bloque va a ir to the moon y la va a volver todavía más inviable como moneda quedando btc como una cadena de liquidaciones totalmente al margen de la idea original de un sistema de pago p2p y por encima no muy buena.
Mientras tanto en cash pasará al contrario y ya lleva varias horas a cerca de 30 bloques por hora que a ojo de buen cubero son 40 veces más rapido (por ahora) que sigue siendo una mierda para la adopción masiva pero que por lo de pronto mejora mucho la cosas.
Considero una tonteria sacar ahora 2x, no aporta nada, fue una solución de compromiso para ver si los de blocksteam pasaban por el aro de ampliar bloque y ni con esas y después del fork de cash carece de sentdo y consideraría mucho mejor que apoyasen a cash. Los de core van a lograr otro fork mas, no habido nadie que le haya arrebatado a bitcoin tanto valor y hecho tanto daño como ellos, pero poco a poco están quedando retratados. Lo mejor que pudría pasar bajo mi criterio sería tirar por la rama cash y abandonar las otras cadenas
PD: Y no dudes que cambiare mis bcore a cash, aunque tambien estoy viendo como evoluciona lo de sw2x antes de dar el salto.


----------



## Registrador (26 Ago 2017)

Algo que un usuario puede hacer hoy en día para pagar menos comisiones es utilizar direcciones SW. Así se reduce el tamaño de la transacción y por tanto la comisión. El problema es que de momento la mayoría de wallets no tienen implementado SW (por ejemplo Electrum ha anunciado que lo implementará en su próxima release). 

Poco a poco, se irá extendiendo el SW e irán bajando las comisiones.

Por cierto, si muchos mineros se van a minar Bcash cuando la dificultad de esta altcoin baja, sería rentable volver a rentar Bitcoin durante este periodo? 

Podríamos los usuarios crear un pool con el único objetivo de bajar las fee hasta digamos 50 Satoshis/byte?


----------



## tixel (26 Ago 2017)

Ya, pero por los motivos que sea parece que la gente no está cambiando sus btc a bcore sw y había que ver por qué motivo esto es así, porque a mi no me tiene mucho sentido que tengan distintas comisiones según sean sw o no. Otra manera de manipular el mercado. Hay que salir de ahí corriendo.
Sirpack parece mentira que digas que sw no hace falta en este momento y que se ha desbloqueado la mempool cuando ayer estaba en 100Mb a la espera, los bloques a paso de burra y las comisiones a 7 pavos.


----------



## Claudius (26 Ago 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> El problema es que de momento *la mayoría de wallets no tienen implementado SW* (por ejemplo Electrum ha anunciado que lo implementará en su próxima release).


----------



## tixel (26 Ago 2017)

Y aquí no salimos de sw y Unlimited por ejemplo lleva xthin blocks que mejoran el tiempo de propagación entre 5,6 normalmente y 8,7 veces en el Firewall chino y reduce el tamaño de los bloques ¡24 veces!. Echando cuentas de la vieja, bloques de 8Mb 8x, 30 bloques/hora al menos 5x y xthin blocks x24, total 1200x sobre lo que había que eran mas o menos 5tps dando 6000 tps (3 veces más que Visa). No se si esto es así realmente, son cuentas a lo bestia, pero cualquiera ve que esto es justo lo que necesitamos y pone al bitcoin en el camino, por fin, de la soñada adopción masiva, mientras en core con sus películas queriéndonos endosar lo bueno que bitcoin tenga 5tps y ya le buscamos una solución fuera de la cadena, propietaria con la que hacer depender a los usuarios de un tercero, la antítesis de bitcoin.
Esto si que es implementar soluciones a la escalabilidad, no el bodrio de sw que despues de 2 años, una guerra civil, la comunidad peleada, 3 intentos de fork al final ha demostrado que no estaba preparado y ya se está viendo lo que está mejorando la cosa. La alternativa no es solo incrementar el tamaño de bloque como muchos tarados se piensan.
¿Alguien piensa que meter esos bloques va a joder la descentralización y sabiendo que no todos los nodos solo los full nodes necesitan tener toda la cadena de bloques?. Vamos hombre, otro FUD como el del peligro del hard fork y desde entonces el bitcoin no deja de subir de precio.
Cuanto antes nos concienciemos de los intereses que hay en core y nos lo saquemos de en medio mejor para todos, y pese al FUD de ellos mismos se ha demostrado que el hard fork lejos de destruir al bitcoin lo que hace es darle nueva vida.


----------



## p_pin (26 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Los dos últimos bloques minados por antpool, vacíos... evidentemente eso no es una casualidad, es deliverado y con intenciones claras, esto es un ataque , y como tal hay que responder
> 
> La función de la minería es incluir transacciones, en los bloques que descubren, que luego deben ser verificadas por los nodos.... los de antpool lo único que hacen en esos bloques es llevarse la recompensa
> 
> ...



Info sobre este tema

Bloques casi vacíos minados por AntPool retrasan confirmación de transacciones en la red Bitcoin | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Ago 2017)

La rapidez pasa por ponerte en manos de un tercero en una capa superior. 
Te puede gustar más o menos, pero es una solución lógica. 

Si tú quieres intercambiar btcs con un amigo, no tienes que acudir a la blockchain salvo cuando dejes de tradear en la LN con él. Debes confiar en que no liquide sin comunicártelo o debes cuidarte de comprobar que el canal LN no ha sido liquidado antes de darle btcs.

Si esto lo expandes a una LN con muchísimos clientes y una sola compañia, deberán todos esos clientes creer en ese tercero. Hay una descentralización en una capa superior y luego todo vuelve a casa, al núcleo, a la blockchain. 

El mercado hablará y dará la razón a unos o se la quitará. Mi opinión personal es que LN y SW nacen cojos de desarrollos, con ETH con mucha más experiencia en "colateralización" e integración de otros tokens. 

Resulta curioso que todas las soluciones-moneda (que no soluciones-reserva de valor) que parecen viables sean o bien centralizadas, o bien sean "blockless" como la LN, IOTA y otras muchas. Parece existir un problema profundo en las blockchain a la hora de implementar un medio de cambio descentralizado, y la solución no es la centralización (esperemos que no), ni un tamaño de bloque mayor. 

Enciscarse en posiciones dogmáticas e intercambio de insultos y desprecios por las partes no conduce a ninguna información útil en este hilo. Todos teneis algo de razón, pero no teneis una solución creíble. El núcleo minero chino y sus malabarismos con el hash-rate y los bloques amorfos no produce confianza.


----------



## tixel (26 Ago 2017)

Me alegro que haya mucha gente que no piensa como tu, entre ellos yo. Y me parece demasiada soberbia decir que la capa superior es la única solución, porque me imagino que no eres Dios y tampoco la persona más lista del mundo.
Arriba ya te puse los xthin blocks que ya lleva Unlimited que multiplica por 24 lo que hay por si solo y hay gente pensando en no una sino muchas soluciones como sharding, UTXO, merge mining, multiples blockchains, etc q ya veremos lo que dan de si, pero aquí los que ya sabéis todo pontificáis que solo se puede escalar off chain. 
Pues los que queráis esto allá vosotros pero dejar de llamar a eso bitcoin


----------



## sirpask (26 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Info sobre este tema
> 
> Bloques casi vacíos minados por AntPool retrasan confirmación de transacciones en la red Bitcoin | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas



Mira que hay que ser tonto, o estan bien financiado por alguien para hacer un lose-lose. Donde todos pierden.


----------



## p_pin (26 Ago 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Algo que un usuario puede hacer hoy en día para pagar menos comisiones es utilizar direcciones SW. Así se reduce el tamaño de la transacción y por tanto la comisión. El problema es que de momento la mayoría de wallets no tienen implementado SW (por ejemplo Electrum ha anunciado que lo implementará en su próxima release).
> 
> Poco a poco, se irá extendiendo el SW e irán bajando las comisiones.
> 
> ...



Bccash implementó una medida para ajustar la dificultad cada 12 horas (hablo de memoria no sé si el dato de horas es exacto pero por ahí anda) si no tiene potencia suficiente para generar "x" bloques, se ajusta la dificultad

BTC cambia de dificultad cada 2016 bloques (unas 2 semanas).
Si pierde potencia minera, ese periodo se alarga. Actualmente la relación entra la potencia y la dificultad estará en un 60%, cuando lo normal es el 100%
Eso provoca que cueste tirar bloques, y por tanto que la mempool se vaya llenando, y las comisiones no bajen. 

SW optimiza el tamaño del bloque, pero si caen menos bloques por la coyuntura de potencia minera, el perjuicio minero es superior al beneficio de sw. Por que además como ya se ha dicho, la adopción de direcciones sw es un proceso paulatino, lento, pero ya ha comenzado, cada vez más transacciones serán sw. Basta con ver en cualquier explorador que la mayoría de bloques ya pasa de 2000 transacciones, algo que no era "tan habitual" hace unos días (y la excepción de antpool como puse en el post anterior)

Crear una pool? bueno una cosa es crear una pool y otra suplir 2000-3000 PH/s de potencia de minado, esa es una inversión muy muy (muy) grande


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Me alegro que haya mucha gente que no piensa como tu, entre ellos yo. Y me parece demasiada soberbia decir que la capa superior es la única solución, porque me imagino que no eres Dios y tampoco la persona más lista del mundo.
> Arriba ya te puse los xthin blocks que ya lleva Unlimited que multiplica por 24 lo que hay por si solo y hay gente pensando en no una sino muchas soluciones como sharding, UTXO, merge mining, multiples blockchains, etc q ya veremos lo que dan de si, pero aquí los que ya sabéis todo pontificáis que solo se puede escalar off chain.
> Pues los que queráis esto allá vosotros pero dejar de llamar a eso bitcoin



Espero que no estés refiriéndote a mí. La misma soberbia de la que te quejas es la que muestras en este hilo. Con centenares de alts difuntas, que Satoshi las tenga en su Wallet, todas siendo en su día la wena-wena, no se puede venir a este hilo a decirle al mercado que se equivoca, cuando BTC es superviviente, decana, hegemónica y, por la lógica del mercado, la que más confianza parece dar. 

Yo si creo que la capa superior es la solución, porque tambien creo que la blockchain es una aberración dedicarla a microtransacciones comunes y frecuentes. Nadie va al notario a registrar que se ha tomado un cafe y las vuieltas de 0.0002 bts pagados con la dirección X a la dirección Y han ido a parar a la dirección Z. Esto es como ser tonto, pero sin el "como".

Hacer una Notaría más grande tampoco es la solución. 
Hacer que los notarios se muevan rapidín, no creo que ayude. 
¿Se me entiende?
La reserva de valor distribuida es para la blockchain. 
La moneda como medio de cambio es blockless, sobre ETH o sobre BTC. 
El resto son de 2 a 5 años por perder, mareando perdices.


----------



## Registrador (26 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Mira que hay que ser tonto, o estan bien financiado por alguien para hacer un lose-lose. Donde todos pierden.



Por cada bloque vacío que el chino mina está perdiendo 100.000$. Es un comportamiento completamente irracional que como bien indicas es un lose-lose para todos. El imbécil del chino cree que si sabotea el Bitcoin la gente irá corriendo a la altcoin que el acaba de crear (Bcash), cuando la realidad que esta estrategia lo único que conseguirá es que entren nuevos mineros cuando el deja el mercado libre y por supuesto llevará a una aceleración en la expansión del SW en los exchanges y wallets (ni usuarios ni exchanges quieren pagar comisiones burbujeadas).

Es una pena que alguien tan irracional tenga el apoyo de algunos usuarios cuándo claramente nosotros (y él) salimos perdiendo con su comportamiento. Si el puto chino cree que lo que opinen de ti en un mercado libre no importa, se va a llevar una gran sorpresa.

Otro día si queréis hablamos de cual hubiera sido el valor de bitcoin de no haber sido por imbecilidad suprema del chino.


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Ago 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Por cada bloque vacío que el chino mina está perdiendo 100.000$. Es un comportamiento completamente irracional que como bien indicas es un lose-lose para todos. El imbécil del chino cree que si sabotea el Bitcoin la gente irá corriendo a la altcoin que el acaba de crear (Bcash), cuando la realidad que esta estrategia lo único que conseguirá es que entren nuevos mineros cuando el deja el mercado libre y por supuesto llevará a una aceleración en la expansión del SW en los exchanges y wallets (ni usuarios ni exchanges quieren pagar comisiones burbujeadas).
> 
> Es una pena que alguien tan irracional tenga el apoyo de algunos usuarios cuándo claramente nosotros (y él) salimos perdiendo con su comportamiento. Si el puto chino cree que lo que opinen de ti en un mercado libre no importa, se va a llevar una gran sorpresa.
> 
> Otro día si queréis hablamos de cual hubiera sido el valor de bitcoin de no haber sido por imbecilidad suprema del chino.




Que va hombre por cada bloque vacio no pierde $100.000 ni de coña. Cada bloque tiene 12.5 BTC de recompensa y unos 4.5 BTC de comisiones. La recompensa se la lleva igual aunque el bloque este vacio, lo que deja de ganar son los 4.5 de comisiones que son unos $20.000

Pero en realidad el no pierde nada, si no no lo haria, es chino pero no es tonto. Lo que deja de ganar ahi lo gana con creces con shitcash. Sobe el 80% de lo que se mina en shitcash es suyo, echa cuentas.


----------



## Rajoy (26 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Encuentra UN POST donde yo diga que no compren o que no hagan lo que quieran con su dinero.
> 
> Es más, encuentra UN POST donde me alegre porque alguien 'pierda dinero'.
> 
> ...





Hacía tiempo que no pasaba x aquí. Desde que se fueron los foreros de calidad este hilo ha perdido mucho. Afortunadamente siguen posteando en reddit ...

Pero estoy de vacaciones todavía y me he descolgado para ver que, como era de esperar, el nivel de FUD ha aumentado considerablemente,

A poco que uno lleve un tiempo por aquí y el paso del tiempo y el desarrollo de los acontecimientos vayan poniendo a cada uno en su sitio, hay un indicador infalible. Se llama Clapham. Si alguien cree que postea algo de información útil, que se lo haga mirar. Pero, al menos, tiene el detalle de borrar su mierda cada cierto tiempo. Algo así deberías de hacer tú Nico. Sino es fácil ver la desinformación que has ido soltando y lo acertado de tus pronósticos ... desde aquel ya lejano Bitcoin a 95$.

Yo he aportado muy poca información a este hilo pero, aún así, estoy a años luz de personajes como tu, cuyo saldo es altamente negativo porque lo único que haces es desinformar.

Pero como la sabandija que eres, nunca vas de cara. Lo tuyo siempre es un si, pero no. Solo la puntita. Podéis follar todo lo que queráis, pero ojo con el SIDA. Podéis comer estos pastelitos, pero cuidado que engordan, ... ese eres tu, EL SIEMBRADUDAS. Y eso cuando uno esta mirando algo tan "friki" como Bitcoin, puede echar para atrás a más de uno. Lo que ocurre es que la verdad siempre acaba imponiéndose y la única e irrefutable verdad es que Bitcoin está a 3.700 euros y ha sobrevivido a todo tipo de ataques. Entre los que, obviamente, te encuentras. 

Yo soy uno de tantos que he aprendido mucho gracias a Mojón y a otros foreros que se han largado hartos de rebatir decenas de veces los mismos cansinos argumentos. Lo extraño es que Mojón tenga la moral de volver a rebatirlos...

Y no sólo eso, yo soy uno de los que sus consejos le han beneficiado económicamente de forma muy notable. Mil gracias Mojón.

Casi (por ser prudente) todos tus post Nico son iguales, así que me quedaré con éste mismo:

_*Los "números en la pantalla" son muy bonitos pero son sólo eso... "números en la pantalla" y es importante tener estrategias para proteger y diversificar.*_

Este consejo es tan obvio, verdad ?
Y qué es el saldo en un banco que mañana puede quebrar ? Aconsejas también en algún foro diversificar y sacar el dinero del banco ... decenas de veces ?
O de cualquier otro activo ?

Eres un lobo con piel de cordero y todos tus posts tiene como finalidad desinformar, sembrar dudas y, por ende, incitar a los dudosos a no entrar y a los que han conseguido un rendimiento, a vender una parte.

Tienes miles de posts (a saber a que te dedicas ... :fiufiu. Bitcoin ha pasado de centavos a más de 4.000$. Ahora soy yo el que te pregunta, visionario: dime uno, uno sólo, en el que hayas recomendado comprar bitcoins. 

Edito: No deja de ser gracioso ver un banner al pie de esta misma página, que ofrece sus servicios para gente afectada por el Popular. Seguro que tu advertiste antes que nadie a la gente que tenía su dinero allí que "solo eran números en una pantalla", figura ... ::


----------



## workforfood (26 Ago 2017)

Los que han perdido pasta con el popular son accionistas es decir los especuladores, los clientes no han perdido nada. Por eso el nick te viene ni pintado, no comprendes ni la diferencia entre accionistas o clientes bancarios del popular.


----------



## workforfood (26 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Sabemos que las transacciones via Blockchain son seguras porque 8 anos de historia lo demuestran , pero sabemos si el Segwit lo es ?
> El Segwit no es tecnologia Bictoin .



Cada día se crea una criptomoneda, es una burbuja de libro. Va a haber una criptomoneda especial hasta para ir a cagar. Como dijo Nico yo intento hacer preguntas de tipo estructural, de sentido común que no son respondidas en lo más mínimo, que se hable si el SEGWIT y el número de transacciones cuando la primera pregunta que se puede hacer es cuantas de esas transacciones son reales es decir que no sean compra ventas del bitcoin en exchanges es decir cuál es la realidad del número de transacciones del bitcoin, porque oye no conozco a nadie no es que use bitcoin sino es que ni la conoce.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2017 at 15:02 ----------

Otra cosa que la gente no cae no hace falta crear "monedas" fuera de toda realidad económica, más que decir se crean tal número y el último que arree con 8 decimales a la izquierda, y tonterías de tal calibre.
El € puede registrarse en blockchain o usar cualquier tecnología como el tangle no hace falta inventarse "monedas" para comprar juegos o billetes de cine o jugar apuestas.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2017 at 15:07 ----------

Si visa quiere usar blockchain o paypal el tangle no hace falta comprar las "monedas" solo la tecnología que hay detrás y las patentes que haya, si las hay. Ninguna empresa va a comprar "monedas".


----------



## Rajoy (26 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Los que han perdido pasta con el popular son accionistas es decir los especuladores, los clientes no han perdido nada. Por eso el nick te viene ni pintado, no comprendes ni la diferencia entre accionistas o clientes bancarios del popular.



Asimilar accionistas con especuladores me parece, cuanto menos, arriesgado. Pero si tienes un poquito, solo un poquito, de imaginación quizá puedas pensar en Grecia, en Chipre ... o en España en un quizá no tan lejano futuro.
Sabes lo que es la reserva fraccionaria ? Sabes como se crea el dinero ? Crées que la deuda puede aumentar hasta el infinito ? Crées que van a poder salvar bancos indefinidamente ? Crées que el FROB no lo pagamos todos ? Crées que los 100.000€ garantizados por el fondo de garantía de depósitos podrá salvar los depósitos de algo más que un par de bancos pequeños ? Sabes que en todos, absolutamente todos, los sistemas monetarios basados en papel moneda esa moneda ha acabado valiendo cero ?

Si no lo sabes eres un ignorante como tantos otros, carne de cañón. Y si lo sabes eres uno de los desinformadores del hilo. En cualquier caso, un desgraciado.


----------



## workforfood (26 Ago 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Si no lo sabes eres un ignorante como tantos otros, carne de cañón. Y si lo sabes eres uno de los desinformadores del hilo. En cualquier caso, un desgraciado.



Solo tienes que saber una cosa que el bitcoin se crea con dinero FIAT.


----------



## kikepm (26 Ago 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Tienes miles de posts (a saber a que te dedicas ... :fiufiu.



Evidentemente trabaja a sueldo de medios privados o, puede, del gobierno.

Es un troll a sueldo, como lo es el promotor. Quien tiene duda o lleva poco por aquí, o forma parte del equipo desinformador, o es un tonto del culo.

NO HAY MÁS


----------



## mamendurrio (26 Ago 2017)

*RE: Los Hodlers btc han sido premiados sin esfuerzo por suerte del destino*
Nico escribió:
"...Y, para que sea claro mi post tengo que empezar diciendo que, cualquier persona que tenga la ENORME FORTUNA de enriquecerse de un modo SENCILLO (esto es, sin doblar la espalda sobre un surco o romperse la columna subiendo bolsas a un camión) tiene que ser un AGRADECIDO DEL DESTINO y, cuando menos, desarrollar la empatia y la generosidad de desear el mismo bien al resto..."

-De modo sencillo nada, rico.
De doblar la espalda y romperse la columna...¿estás con esa frase diciendo que la gran mayoría de los trabajadores del mundo occidental que trabajan en cosas que no incluyen doblar la espalda no trabajan, no sudan, no sufren, sino que se les regala lo que ganan de sueldo?

No, de sencillo nada, cariño; cualquiera que lleve tiempo metido su dinero en btc en serio se ha pasado cientos de horas estudiando, manteniéndose al día continuamente, sufriendo cuando de $1200 bajó a $150 en el 2013-14, ahogándose en una pesadilla de passwords, actualizaciones de software, medidas de seguridad infinitas, fotocopias de papeleo para los exchanges, transferencias, viajes a lugares para cambiar fiat a btc o vice-versa, en algunos casos endeudándose y consiguientes problemas familiares; en otras palabras, de regalado de forma sencilla nada guapo. Esto no es "sencillo" como comprarse un boleto de la primitiva o rellenar una quiniela, Johnny.

El que no hiciera ese gran esfuerzo como inversor de btc corría casi seguro riesgo de perderlo todo.

Que ha habido "suerte" y el btc se ha mantenido y ha subido de precio, pudiendo haber¡se ido al carajo en el pasado? Sí. Pero la suerte, la posibilidad de esa suerte no ha sido sin ningún esfuerzo, sin ningún trabajo, sin ningún coste(1). El premio de ese esfuerzo, de ese GRAN riesgo que sólo los de espiritu emprendedor podamos disfrutar es la revalorización actual, de la cual nunca hubieramos podido disfrutar de no haber realizado ese arduo trabajo (trabajo que nunca cesa, que se hace dia a dia de forma creciente) y haber asumido ese "riesgo calculado" los que sí creímos que btc tenía sentido y grandes posibilidades, en oposición a los escépticos, esa gran mayoría de personas de mente cerrabada, incapaces de adaptarse a la evolución de nuevas posibilidades tecnológicas tan ultra revolucionarias.

(1) De la misma forma que cualquier emprendedor en temas más tradicionales que monta una empresa, emplea su dinero en construir una promoción de viviendas, o cualquier otro proyecto que siempre entraña gran riesgo porque el éxito nunca está garantizado en actividades empresariales nuevas.

Gracias


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> [/COLOR]Otra cosa que la gente no cae no hace falta crear "monedas" fuera de toda realidad económica, más que decir se crean tal número y el último que arree con 8 decimales a la izquierda, y tonterías de tal calibre.
> El € puede registrarse en blockchain o usar cualquier tecnología como el tangle no hace falta inventarse "monedas" para comprar juegos o billetes de cine o jugar apuestas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-ago-2017 at 15:07 ----------
> ...



No es tan fácil. Para meter al euro a funcionar en un sistema tipo crypto lo has de convertir en un token. Lo has de convertir en otra cosa que tiene una equivalencia. 

Cuando yo era un enano (aunque no os acordeis ya, todos fuimos nanos :: ) y veraneaba en Italia, usaba tokens telefónicos para montar en los cacharritos. Se llamaban "yetonnes" o algo así. Yo creía que eran las fichas de feria, pero resulta que eran fichas telefónicas y las podías cambiar por gelattos también, no problemo. Eran como una moneda más, paralela, pero que facilitaba que los lire, esa cosa tan inflacionada, pudiera funcionar en máquinas de vending y cacharretes. 

Por su naturaleza, no es equiparable un euro a un token matemático metido en sistema para cryptos. Tendrás exchanges, sitios donde cambiar y estarán más o menos aceptados, pero serán cosas distintas.


----------



## workforfood (26 Ago 2017)

1 € es un token fraccionario de las monedas que se integraron en él. Por eso tiene el valor que tiene de Francos, Marcos, Liras, Pesetas, Florines se obtuvo el token €.


----------



## Claudius (26 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Cada día se crea una criptomoneda, es una burbuja de libro. Va a haber una criptomoneda especial hasta para ir a cagar. Como dijo Nico yo intento hacer preguntas de tipo estructural, de sentido común que no son respondidas en lo más mínimo, que se hable si el SEGWIT y el número de transacciones cuando la primera pregunta que se puede hacer es cuantas *de esas transacciones son reales es decir que no sean compra ventas del bitcoin *en exchanges es decir cuál es la realidad del número de transacciones del bitcoin, porque oye no conozco a nadie no es que use bitcoin sino es que ni la conoce.




En torno al 10% 'dicen' porque se incentiva el uso como producto de inversión. Lo que efectivamente genera burbujas. La del inmueble en España duró muchos años.

Si haces un muestreo de la palabra 'rara' Whatsapp, n personas la conocerán y n personas la usarán, dónde los números de ambas variables tienden a unificarse. De ahí que la comprara 'a cualquier precio' Facebook.

Si cambias la pregunta y metes Telegram, cambiará mucho el muestreo.
Si vuelves a cambiar y dices WeChat, Line, Viber, pues más cambio.

Puedes extrapolar con la palabra Bitcoin, y sacar tus conclusiones.

Los medios de comunicación generalistas de mayor impacto, (radio y TV), son los que determinan el uso de bienes y servicios con el marketing.
No te digo ya otras alt-coin.

Bitcoin no se conoce más que en entornos muy específicos, como TIC y Finanzas. El Benancio, agricultor de mi pueblo, solo sabe de hectáreas y toneladas.

A raíz de los ataques de ramsonware en redes informáticas, ha tocado a los entrevistados en estos medios explicar que significa esa palabra.

Para el uso de 'fichas' basados en blockchain, a nivel whatsapp queda mucho tiempo hasta que llegue a ser generalista, una generación.
Se suele hacer un simil de que el status actual sería equiparable a la Internet de los años 90. 
El e-commerce no despegó de la mano de Amazon hasta finales de los 90 con la burbuja .com y lo que realmente influyó fue el boom de banca electrónica y la aparición de paypal.
Extrapola.

Mientras, en entornos específicos y empresariales, la tecnología está teniendo una alta difución ya que si a un PROBLEMA, su aplicación genere una SOLUCIÓN abaratando costes, respecto al status quo actual, es interesante tenerla en cuenta para su despliegue. 
Igual que los motores híbridos que llevan muchos años sobre todo de la mano de Toyota, y hasta que no ha llegado Tesla metiendo presión, el oligopolio automovilístico no ha 'evolucionado'.



workforfood dijo:


> Otra cosa que la gente no cae no hace falta crear "monedas" fuera de toda realidad económica, más que decir se crean tal número y el último Si visa quiere usar blockchain o paypal el tangle no hace falta comprar las "monedas" solo la tecnología que hay detrás y las patentes que haya, si las hay. Ninguna empresa va a comprar "monedas".



Cualquier empresa multinacional, que para sus procesos quiere implementar tecnología Bitcoin o subyacentes tiene que pensárselo mucho. El año 2017 ha sido el de las pruebas de concepto, el 2018 se empezarán a ver aplicaciones.

Muchas empresas están levantando algún servicio y como no se fían de la escalabilidad de las redes blockchain elegidas, están cambiando o levantando en 2 redes por backup.
Los *grados de inmutabilidad* están quedando en un segundo perfil..

Las empresas quieren *certidumbre* para los negocios, la BC que de más certidumbre es la que se llevará un buen trozo del pastel.

Y si además, es apoyada por lobbies corporativos.. 
Nuevas Corp. Chinas, o fortunas oligarcas (sucio fiat que es de lo que se alimenta cryptoworld). La pugna por el mercado está servida.

Las guerras Bitcoin, no son precisamente algo que de mucha certidumbre.

Ver a los token, como monedas, es una visión limitada que los medios de comunicación han 'pumpeado'.


----------



## tixel (26 Ago 2017)

indenaiks dijo:


> Espero que no estés refiriéndote a mí. La misma soberbia de la que te quejas es la que muestras en este hilo. Con centenares de alts difuntas, que Satoshi las tenga en su Wallet, todas siendo en su día la wena-wena, no se puede venir a este hilo a decirle al mercado que se equivoca, cuando BTC es superviviente, decana, hegemónica y, por la lógica del mercado, la que más confianza parece dar.
> 
> Yo si creo que la capa superior es la solución, porque tambien creo que la blockchain es una aberración dedicarla a microtransacciones comunes y frecuentes. Nadie va al notario a registrar que se ha tomado un cafe y las vuieltas de 0.0002 bts pagados con la dirección X a la dirección Y han ido a parar a la dirección Z. Esto es como ser tonto, pero sin el "como".
> 
> ...



Pa eso no hace falta ni bitcoin, ni descentralizar nada.
Y no se a que llamas bitcoin a partir del 1 de Agosto porque todas las cualidades q pones es del bitcoin del white paper, no del bcore q quiere poner una segunda capa tal como a ti te gusta.
Pero eso no es el bitcoin.


----------



## sirpask (26 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Solo tienes que saber una cosa que el bitcoin se crea con dinero FIAT.



Eing? Bitcoin se crea con energia electrica y un procesador.

Hay gente que la energía eléctrica la saca vendiendo mariguana o enganchandose a la palometa del ayuntamiento.

El fiat con el bitcoin no tiene nada que ver


----------



## Nico (27 Ago 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no pasaba x aquí.



Gracias a Dios !!


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Ago 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> No hay conocimiento tecnico del bitcoin, como mucho habra un conocimiento sociologico.... A nivel tecnico hay opciones mejores... Es una mera apuesta y gracia de dios... Una suerte e imposible predecir nada, pues estariamos de masas de borregos y jugadores de bonoloto desplazandose y donds es posible rapinhar algo



Sí, vale, y todos eso, entonces.. ¿Vas a la ICO de Bitclave? :: ::

Os viene grande a algunos todo ésto. Os parece que todo se solventa ahora, pero en realidad es un camino de 10 a 15 años, parecido a lo sucedido desde 1997 a 2012. Entonces vino la revolución de Internet y ahora vienen las monedas, los activos y los tokens, a escala planetaria. 

Eres alérgico a los cambios y hostil hacia lo desconocido. Otros no lo somos.


----------



## Rajoy (27 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Gracias a Dios !!



Yo empecé a interesarme por Bitcoin cuando estaba a unos 10€ y estuve informándome durante muchos meses. Eso implicó menos revalorización porque tardé en sentirme suficientemente seguro como para invertir en él. Afortunadamente encontré a Mojón y otros foreros aquí que despejaron mis dudas en lugar de añadir nuevas y ficticias como haces tú.
Desde cuando lo conoces tú ? Cuántos trenes se te han pasado ya ? O es que lo de que no tienes bitcoins es otra de tus mentiras ? Si los tienes eres un mentiroso y si no, un gilipollas.

Sigo esperando una referencia a algún post tuyo donde aconsejes comprar bitcoins, visionario ... y tienes miles :bla:


----------



## workforfood (27 Ago 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Yo empecé a interesarme por Bitcoin cuando estaba a unos 10€ y estuve informándome durante muchos meses. Eso implicó menos revalorización porque tardé en sentirme suficientemente seguro como para invertir en él. Afortunadamente encontré a Mojón y otros foreros aquí que despejaron mis dudas en lugar de añadir nuevas y ficticias como haces tú.
> Desde cuando lo conoces tú ? Cuántos trenes se te han pasado ya ? O es que lo de que no tienes bitcoins es otra de tus mentiras ? Si los tienes eres un mentiroso y si no, un gilipollas.
> 
> Sigo esperando una referencia a algún post tuyo donde aconsejes comprar bitcoins, visionario ... y tienes miles :bla:



Pero bueno cuando compraste bitcoins a 10$ cuantas alternativas había en criptomonedas 0, sal de la cueva ahora hay miles de criptomonedas la gente pasa del bitcoin porque quieren repetir pelotazos.

Mira Monero no sé si sabes ni lo que es se ha revalorizado un 140% esta semana. Hay más criptomonedas que el bitcoin, y decenas de ICOS esperando salir en los próximos meses a la coin market.

Veo a los bitcoins en una lucha de autistas la cosa no se está peleando entre bitcoin y otros bitcoins ya que se rumorea que va haber un tercer bitcoin para dentro de poco, sino de las miles de monedas que estan en el market.


----------



## Portador del Caos (27 Ago 2017)

1) Gráfico con el porcentaje de las transacciones Segwit por bloque: http://segwit.5gbfree.com/countsegwit.html

Entiendo que cuando salga la siguiente release de electrum pegará un subidón, pero de momento, veo que sube muy lentamente.

2) La mempool se ha ido desaturando pasando de cerca de 96.000 transaciones pendientes, a unas 31.000.

3) La dificultad de BTH a subido un 300% (hace unas 7 horas), desde entonces , solo un bloque a sido minado. Es decir, siguen con el plan de minar chorrocientos bloques prácticamente vacíos cuando la dificultad es baja,y pasan de minar cuando la dificultad sube... En fin, se ve una coin muy seria :: ::


----------



## tixel (27 Ago 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Yo empecé a interesarme por Bitcoin cuando estaba a unos 10€ y estuve informándome durante muchos meses. Eso implicó menos revalorización porque tardé en sentirme suficientemente seguro como para invertir en él. Afortunadamente encontré a Mojón y otros foreros aquí que despejaron mis dudas en lugar de añadir nuevas y ficticias como haces tú.
> Desde cuando lo conoces tú ? Cuántos trenes se te han pasado ya ? O es que lo de que no tienes bitcoins es otra de tus mentiras ? Si los tienes eres un mentiroso y si no, un gilipollas.
> 
> Sigo esperando una referencia a algún post tuyo donde aconsejes comprar bitcoins, visionario ... y tienes miles :bla:



Conocer bitcoin a 10$ y estar informándose durante meses y no comprar, dice muchísimo más de lo que piensas. Yo cuando lo conocí, debió ser muy poco antes, estaba a 8$, me quede tan absolutamente alucinado que lo primero que hice fue comprarme un ebook, creo que se llamaba "bitcoin, el futuro del dinero" e intentar comprar 100 como fuera y no conseguí hacerlo, lastima Entonces creo que solo estaba MtGox y no me daban confirmado.


----------



## workforfood (27 Ago 2017)

No es bitcoin o la nada, hay que mirarlo globalmente qué va a pasar con un market de miles de criptomonedas compitiendo entre ellas, en los próximos años. Hay decenas de criptomonedas que dicen que técnicamente son mucho mejores que el bitcoin, los especuladores y las ballenas irán donde el sol más calienta.


----------



## p_pin (27 Ago 2017)

Durante esta pasada madrugada los de bccash han tenido otro cambio de dificultad, y otra vez la coin ha dejado de ser rentable, ahora oscila entre 4 o 5 veces menos rentable que btc... por tanto ha vuelto a perder poder minero, que ha recuperado bitcoin

¿Es ésta farsa de bccash de fundirse un periodo de dificultad en 3-4 días acorde a los principios de s.nakamoto? ajajaja no espero una respuesta seria al respecto

_Relación entre dificultad y poder de minado_







Por otro lado, las transacciones pendientes en btc han bajado a 84 MB, ayer pasaban de 100 MB. Es decir, cuando bitcoin mantiene un poder de hash equivalente a su dificultad, consigue bajar las transacciones pendientes... Pero....
Ocurre que vamos a ver bucles, traspaso de mineros, será la nueva normalidad? en cuanto los de bcash ajusten la dificultad.
Una pena que no podamos ver realmente como evoluciona sw por que los de bccash hayan planificado lo que yo considero un ataque contra btc


----------



## Registrador (27 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> No es bitcoin o la nada, hay que mirarlo globalmente qué va a pasar con un market de miles de criptomonedas compitiendo entre ellas, en los próximos años. Hay decenas de criptomonedas que dicen que técnicamente son mucho mejores que el bitcoin, los especuladores y las ballenas irán donde el sol más calienta.



El teclado DVORAK es objetivamente mejor que el QWERTY. Pero la gente usa mayoritariamente el QWERTY. ¿Por qué? Por el efecto red, cuanta más gente usa QWERTY más teclados QWERTY se fabrican y más gente usa QWERTY etc

Con Bitcoin pasa exactamente lo mismo, fue la primera criptomoneda en alcanzar una gran expansión, ahora hay cientos de miles de personas que lo usan diariamente (muchos mas usuarios que el resto de monedas), y en consecuencia hay mas wallets, exchanges y comercios que lo usan. Y como es la moneda mas utilizada, hay mas gente que la usa y en consecuencia hay más wallets, exchanges y comercios que lo usan etc

Si al efecto red le sumas el efecto Lindy, te darás cuenta que va a ser prácticamente imposible que haya otra moneda que sustituya al bitcoin aunque la otra moneda sea objetivamente mejor.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2017 at 13:13 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Durante esta pasada madrugada los de bccash han tenido otro cambio de dificultad, y otra vez la coin ha dejado de ser rentable, ahora oscila entre 4 o 5 veces menos rentable que btc... por tanto ha vuelto a perder poder minero, que ha recuperado bitcoin
> 
> ¿Es ésta farsa de bccash de fundirse un periodo de dificultad en 3-4 días acorde a los principios de s.nakamoto? ajajaja no espero una respuesta seria al respecto
> 
> ...



La cagada de diseño del bcash provoca que haya periodos donde no minan un bloque durante 12 horas y luego haya otros periodos en los que minan 60 bloques a la hora. :ouch:

Y todo esto además produce que la inflación del bcash sea mucho mayor que la del Bitcoin. No hay que ser un genio para prever cual va a ser el futuro de bcash.

Por último sobre las fees en Bitcoin están ahora mismo bajando considerablemente y se están procesando transacciones con una fee de 50 satoshis por byte.


----------



## tixel (27 Ago 2017)

Creo que sois poco objetivos, está claro que bitcoin cash no funciona todavía todo lo bien que debería, pero tampoco lo hace bcore y no desde e fork precisamente que no fue ni hace un mes.
Si no existiese bcore, bitcoin cash supongo que funcionaría bien y bcore si no existiese cash seguiría funcionando mal.
De todas maneras ya veremos, pero hay una tendencia a que cada vez los saltos de hashrate son más "pequeños" y la tendencia es que cash cada vez pierde menos cuando se presentan estos cambios en la dificultad.


----------



## p_pin (27 Ago 2017)

Los datos son objetivos, lo demás es propaganda


----------



## Claudius (27 Ago 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> El teclado DVORAK es objetivamente mejor que el QWERTY. Pero la gente usa mayoritariamente el QWERTY. ¿Por qué? Por el efecto red, cuanta más gente usa QWERTY más teclados QWERTY se fabrican y más gente usa QWERTY etc



Creo que no es buen ejemplo.., en ese caso todo está supeditado a la formación matriz que recibas, los teclados QWERTY se heredaron de las máquinas de escribir.

La producción en masa de estos teclados hace que sean más baratos que un DVORAK. Porque son los que más se venden.

Si enseñas a un no alfabetizado digitalmente, a manejar un ordenador con teclado y le enseñas con DVORAK, se sentirá extraño o incómodo con QWERTY.

Si coges a un no alfabetizado y en un phablet le pones un teclado ni DVORAK ni QWERTY, ese será su teclado nativo.

El ejemplo lo tienes hoy en día con los niños antes de ir al colegio, ya tienen contacto a través de los móviles con un ordenador, interactuan con el aparato a través de la pantalla y el teclado que les muestre la pantalla.
Mi caso es al revés porque soy nativo en la infancia en QWERTY y no me siento nada cómodo con otros, podría mejorar mi productividad? seguramente pero perdería el tiempo de la curva de aprendizaje.



Registrador dijo:


> Con Bitcoin pasa exactamente lo mismo, fue la primera criptomoneda en alcanzar una gran expansión, ahora hay cientos de miles de personas que lo usan diariamente (muchos mas usuarios que el resto de monedas), y en consecuencia hay mas wallets, exchanges y comercios que lo usan. Y como es la moneda mas utilizada, hay mas gente que la usa y en consecuencia hay más wallets, exchanges y comercios que lo usan etc



Cuando se tiene el monopolio en un mercado, hasta que llega la competencia el efecto marca queda residual y muy intenso, pero en algunos casos no será suficiente, en otros si, con el tiempo y la entrada de competencia se va viendo la evolución de los nuevos sectores y mercados que se crean. 

La historia está llena de ejemplos, Ford acercó los vehículos al pueblo, al introducir la cadena de montaje y abaratar costes poniendo muchas unidades en poco tiempo, a comienzos del s.XX.

Y Tesla en 10 años, ha cambiado todo un oligopolio de 100 años , que estaba en su zona de confort con un circuito de dinero 'fácil'. 

Por otro lado tienes a Coca-cola que prevalece líder durante 100 años respecto a sus competidoras, en este caso por la red de distribución y el marketing, así como la diversificación la hacen ser líder, a mi me gusta más la pepsi. ( suele ocurrir en cata a ciegas)



Registrador dijo:


> Si al efecto red le sumas el efecto Lindy, te darás cuenta que va a ser prácticamente imposible que haya otra moneda que sustituya al bitcoin aunque la otra moneda sea objetivamente mejor.



Yo tengo claro que eso no lo se.

Lo que si se, es que cuando en un sector entra la competencia en juego por una tecnología, usará *todos los medios posibles*, incluída la táctica troyana, si cree que puede robarle un trozo de tarta o sustituírse como líder.

Un ejemplo muy claro que solía poner era la arquitectura abierta de un pc vs la arquitectura cerrada de un Design Apple. En las películas que hay de Jobs para entenderlo deja muy claro su modelo de negocio.

Los 2 hacían lo mismo, y con casi los mismos mecanismos tecnológicos, a diferencia, en ambos casos, había mecanismos de protección de la propiedad intelectual, con patentes y otras cosas.

Y mira dónde está uno, y dónde está otro. El primero 'descentralizado' y el segundo 'centralizado'. Pero son modelos de negocios basados en tecnologías.
Apple prevale por la aparición de Internet.. 

Y en esta tecnología no existen los derechos de propiedad intelectual, ni las patentes para protegerse, así que.. quien prevalecerá como líder? Quién sabe!!

Usando un símil empresarial, Bitcoin durante este primer año es dónde ha tenido competencia real, impulsada por quienes sean y las películas que se quiera montar uno en modo conspiranoico. Pero competencia, el valor de sus 'títulos' ha subido y mucho, lo cual no ha servido para 'machacar' a la competencia, sino que ha perdido 'cuota de mercado' (dominancia) y ha perdido el efecto moda. Y quizás lo podrían haber conseguido si en 'el consejo de admo, de la Cía', no hubiera 2 corrientes ya irreconciliables.

En esos casos, uno de los 2 suele ceder por una buena millonada, y cede los títulos o la empresa se va al guano. (Apple sufió una crisis de estas. y Jobs despedido )


Hoy la gente no compra bitcoin para hold, ni tradearlo, lo está comprando para irse a la competencia, buscando los pelotazos, y ya ha habido decenas.. en 9 meses. 

Estamos en el 'efecto pelotazo', que es el que mueve el fiat inyectado de 'ahi fuera', así que en las variables para plantar escenarios, a parte del efecto red y el efecto Lindy (estos de estrategias de márketing, que nombres tan chulos ponen) queda el 'efecto pelotazo'.

A saber a dónde iremos.. ienso:


----------



## Registrador (27 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Estamos en el 'efecto pelotazo', que es el que mueve el fiat inyectado de 'ahi fuera', así que en las variables para plantar escenarios, a parte del efecto red y el efecto Lindy (estos de estrategias de márketing, que nombres tan chulos ponen) queda el 'efecto pelotazo'.



Alma de cántaro, sabes quien es Benoit Mandelbrot? Es Mandelbrot marketing también? Uff que pereza.. de dónde no hay...


----------



## BlueArrow (27 Ago 2017)

Muy bien Claudius, pero la realidad es que la gente ha acabado usando QWERTY, no DVORAK.

Esos son los hechos, lo demás son tonterías.


----------



## Pirro (27 Ago 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Muy bien Claudius, pero la realidad es que la gente ha acabado usando QWERTY, no DVORAK.
> 
> Esos son los hechos, lo demás son tonterías.



Tampoco a nadie le extraña que la banca o la seguridad aérea esté programada en un lenguaje informático creado en 1959. 

Bitcoin será al cryptouniverso lo que COBOL es a la banca.


----------



## Claudius (27 Ago 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Muy bien Claudius, pero la realidad es que la gente ha acabado usando QWERTY, no DVORAK.
> 
> Esos son los hechos, lo demás son tonterías.



Y he dicho yo lo contrario?


Además, tienes hijos? No supongo.. sabes que teclado usan en pantallas táctiles? 

Los teclado QWERTY, los preferidos frente a las pantalla táctiles según una encuesta de Nokia

Del año 2012 por cierto.. 
A saber hoy..


----------



## remonster (27 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Conocer bitcoin a 10$ y estar informándose durante meses y no comprar, dice muchísimo más de lo que piensas. Yo cuando lo conocí, debió ser muy poco antes, estaba a 8$, me quede tan absolutamente alucinado que lo primero que hice fue comprarme un ebook, creo que se llamaba "bitcoin, el futuro del dinero" e intentar comprar 100 como fuera y no conseguí hacerlo, lastima Entonces creo que solo estaba MtGox y no me daban confirmado.



Sólo estaba MtGox? Ni de coña. En bitcointalk y bitcoin-otc siempre se pudieron comprar. En la época en que pedían confirmación en MtGox había otros cuantos exchanges, btc24, bitcoin.de, etc

---------- Post added 27-ago-2017 at 17:40 ----------




workforfood dijo:


> No es bitcoin o la nada, hay que mirarlo globalmente qué va a pasar con un market de miles de criptomonedas compitiendo entre ellas, en los próximos años. Hay decenas de criptomonedas que dicen que técnicamente son mucho mejores que el bitcoin, los especuladores y las ballenas irán donde el sol más calienta.



El sol que más calienta es el Bitcoin, y lo seguirá siendo mucho tiempo...


----------



## tixel (27 Ago 2017)

Bitpay pasa de core y apoya sw2x
Bitpay rechaza SegWit y se posiciona a favor de SegWit2x | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas
A los de core se les van a poner los enanos en 2m. Pobrecicos mios.


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Ago 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Si la compra se debiese a aspectos técnicos y no sociológicos daría igual que el bitcoin costase 100.000 o 5000, pues el aspecto técnico se impondría a las razones especulativas o a la avaricia... Daría igual cual fue primero... Daría igual el incremento de valor, pues esos aspectos no hablan de aspectos técnicos, sino del comportamiento de los individuos por deseos, dinero, etc... Que un bitcoin cueste 4000 no habla de la racionalidad técnica frente a otras criptomonedas... Habla de que sí, se han comprado a ese precio... Es parecido a una empresa quebrada en la que aún se compran acciones, la compra de acciones no habla del estado real de la empresa.



A ver, el factor técnico necesita una escala que aún no tiene. 

Ejemplos:

CAT / Bitclave: Es un token sobre la blockchain de Ethereum. Sirve para que te paguen por publicidad, en vez de que se lo lleve calentito Google. Buscas alguna cosa, la blockchain te anonimiza y, si el fabricante o mayorista quiere darte publi sobre lo que estás buscando, te paga para poder llegar a tí. Existe ahora? No. Quieres invertir en la idea? Está en tu mano, pero no digas que no tenemos en cuenta lo técnico y la posible proyección.

IOTA : Adiós a la calderilla en máquinas automáticas, de vending, de leasing, en cualquier sistema M2M, etc.. Existe ahora? No. Quieres invertir en la idea? Yo de tí me lo pensaría. Ten en cuenta que los terminales ya existen (los smartphone con algún software), las máquinas de vending tienen un importante hándicap con la necesidad de que el monedero funcione, que los clientes tengan monedas, que no les roben, tener que ir a recoger la recaudación, meter cambio en las máquinas, etc.. Yo creo que los tipos del vending adoptarían esta tecnología con ganas.


----------



## racional (27 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Bitpay pasa de core y apoya sw2x
> Bitpay rechaza SegWit y se posiciona a favor de SegWit2x | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas
> A los de core se les van a poner los enanos en 2m. Pobrecicos mios.



A ver si asi nos vuelven a regalar una moneda nueva como Bitcoin Cash.


----------



## mamendurrio (27 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Durante esta pasada madrugada los de bccash han tenido otro cambio de dificultad, y otra vez la coin ha dejado de ser rentable, ahora oscila entre 4 o 5 veces menos rentable que btc... por tanto ha vuelto a perder poder minero, que ha recuperado bitcoin
> 
> ¿Es ésta farsa de bccash de fundirse un periodo de dificultad en 3-4 días acorde a los principios de s.nakamoto? ajajaja no espero una respuesta seria al respecto
> 
> ...



En cuanto a ls fees parece que han bajado. Aunque Mycelium solo deja poner como minimo 311 satoshis por byte (transaccion hoy me ha salido por unos $10) hay gente que habla que con otros monederos las hacen de 50 satoshis por byte sin grandes problemas.


----------



## workforfood (27 Ago 2017)

indenaiks dijo:


> A ver, el factor técnico necesita una escala que aún no tiene.
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> ...



Todas las moscas a la mierda no se si sabes que IOTA es una IC0 que se repartieron las monedas entre los creadores y solo pusieron un 0,8% de las monedas en el market para que el precio vaya subiendo. Cuando en la remota posibibilidad dentro de años una maquina vending no necesite monedas lo que habrá será un token de € que funcione bajo tangle o cualquier dispositivo con comision cero. La gente no va a estar cambiando de token como si estuviera en un mercado forex de continuo.


----------



## mamendurrio (27 Ago 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Muy bien Claudius, pero la realidad es que la gente ha acabado usando QWERTY, no DVORAK.
> 
> Esos son los hechos, lo demás son tonterías.



Los hechos tambien BTC de nuevo cerca de un ATH.
Hablar del futuro se puede hablar lo que se quiera, acerca de cualquier cosa, no solo de BTC. Para eso los Hodlers vigilan día a día, por lo que les conviene, para ver la evolución de btc:
Yo también puedo decir que en el futuro btc no existirá. ¿Pero y qué que yo lo diga? ¿De qué futuro estoy hablando, de dentro de 5 años, o de dentro de 50?
Las tecnologías, ideas, formas de hacer humanas van evolucionando. Yo vivía cuando no existían ni los PCs; era otra forma de hacer las cosas. Se usaba el telex, que no se si ya ha dejado de usarse totalmente en el mundo.
Hoy es el día, el único que tenemos. Bitcoin is king. Y el que pierda su tiempo hablando de futuras elucubraciones en vez de aprovechar para proteger su capital con btc es que está atontado / aturdido ante el hit de esta nueva revolución...como lo estuviera en su día el trabajador enfrentado a su primer PC

---------- Post added 27-ago-2017 at 19:49 ----------




Pirro dijo:


> Tampoco a nadie le extraña que la banca o la seguridad aérea esté programada en un lenguaje informático creado en 1959.
> 
> Bitcoin será al cryptouniverso lo que COBOL es a la banca.



Efestivamente, corroboro ese hecho. Cobol, lenguaje muy antiguo ya, pero en el que hay invertido billones en código en bancos y grandes empresas, a la vez de ser un lenguaje cercano al humano por tanto más fácil barato y rápido formar a nuevos programadores, ahí sigue, por mucho que haya mejores sistemas/lenguajes de programación.


----------



## Claudius (27 Ago 2017)

> Alma de cántaro, sabes quien es Benoit Mandelbrot? Es Mandelbrot marketing también? Uff que pereza.. de dónde no hay...




Poco la verdad, como a Albert Goldman

Era un 'decir' pero ya veo.. las intenciones.

Soy más de R. Kiyosaki, siempre fue más con mis ideales antes que apareciera Bitcoin en el escenario. También de J Simons, me llama más su forma de pensar, en las diferentes etapas de la vida. Y me inspiró para crear un cacharrín.

También me llama mucho J. Ma

Especialmente la número 4, 15, 17 (influenciado mucho por la biblia china de los negocios)

Un nuevo filósofo de nuestra era. Ay los 35... 

Yo no soy matemático, ni geek, ni freak de la materia. 
Los de pueblo pues somos eso, de pueblo. :rolleye:


----------



## workforfood (27 Ago 2017)

Cuando ninguna empresa seria se ha metido en el mercado de las criptomonedas es por algo. Para especular retrasados mentales con sus pocos ahorros que no han hecho una transferencia al extranjero en su vida y la han hecho para meter dinero en un exchange a ver si sus 500 € metidos le dan una alegria y suben a 5000€. Eso en el mundo real no existe lo más parecido es el grafeno de yecla.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2017 at 19:59 ----------

Lo que se ha visto es que hay ballenas que han metido transferencias de 190 millones de dólares en bitcoin, cuando aquí como mucho habrán metido unos pocos miles de €, que pasará cuando una ballena de esas que metió 2000 millones de dólares cuando el bitcoin estaba a 20 $ se le ocurra salir, al día siguiente el bitcoin baja a 5$. Los ballenatos especuladores cuando se cansen del bitcoin y metan el fiat en paraísos fiscales, va a ser tremendo me imagino todos los exchanges caídos y los ballenatos retirando todo su dinero, y cuando vuelvan on line los exchanges todas las criptomonedad con valores de 0 a 1 dólar.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2017 at 20:06 ----------

Es que es para reírse retrasados que pasan más horas delante del ordenador que el servidor de burbuja.info y hablan del tiempo que tarda una transferencia como si hablaran de un bólido de F1 los segundos que tarda de un lado a otro, y comparando con decenas y decenas de criptomonedas, es que son post de risa.


----------



## remonster (27 Ago 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> En cuanto a ls fees parece que han bajado. Aunque Mycelium solo deja poner como minimo 311 satoshis por byte (transaccion hoy me ha salido por unos $10) hay gente que habla que con otros monederos las hacen de 50 satoshis por byte sin grandes problemas.



Importa el monedero de mycelium en electrum (con las semilla) y pones la fee que quieras.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2017 at 20:14 ----------




workforfood dijo:


> Lo que se ha visto es que hay ballenas que han metido transferencias de 190 millones de dólares en bitcoin, cuando aquí como mucho habrán metido unos pocos miles de €, que pasará cuando *una ballena de esas que metió 2000 millones de dólares cuando el bitcoin estaba a 20 $* se le ocurra salir, al día siguiente el bitcoin baja a 5$. Los ballenatos especuladores cuando se cansen del bitcoin y metan el fiat en paraísos fiscales, va a ser tremendo me imagino todos los exchanges caídos y los ballenatos retirando todo su dinero, y cuando vuelvan on line los exchanges todas las criptomonedad con valores de 0 a 1 dólar.[



Y ese que metio 2000 millones de $ cuando estaba a $20 compró 100 millones de bitcoins?

Tío, a ver si piensas cinco segundos antes de escribir memeces. 

No hay ballenatos como los que describes. El mayor, si acaso, Satoshi, que vendiendo 1 millón de bitcoins lo unico que haría es poner en circulación menos de un 10% más de bitcoins.



workforfood dijo:


> Es que es para reírse retrasados que pasan más horas delante del ordenador que el servidor de burbuja.info y hablan del tiempo que tarda una transferencia como si hablaran de un bólido de F1 los segundos que tarda de un lado a otro, y comparando con decenas y decenas de criptomonedas, es que son post de risa.



Lo que es de risa con tus posts llenos de fantasía.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (27 Ago 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Importa el monedero de mycelium en electrum (con las semilla) y pones la fee que quieras.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-ago-2017 at 20:14 ----------
> 
> ...



A workfood y otros de este hilo ya los tengo en ignorados por pesados y por trolacos del copón pero es que mira que hay que ser ignorante.


----------



## workforfood (27 Ago 2017)

remonster dijo:


> No hay ballenatos como los que describes. El mayor, si acaso, Satoshi, que vendiendo 1 millón de bitcoins lo unico que haría es poner en circulación menos de un 10% más de bitcoins.
> 
> 
> 
> Lo que es de risa con tus posts llenos de fantasía.



Voy a poner de ejemplo el que hizo la transferencia de 200 millones de $ real y los compró cuando estaban a 200$ y por decir algo, el beneficio actual es del 2000%, ahora tiene 4.000.000.000 de $ en dinero fiat.


----------



## Skull & Bones (27 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Voy a poner de ejemplo el que hizo la transferencia de 200 millones de $ real y los compró cuando estaban a 200$ y por decir algo, el beneficio actual es del 2000%, ahora tiene 4.000.000.000 de $ en dinero fiat.


----------



## workforfood (27 Ago 2017)

Eso debe estar anticuado e inexacto porque 100.000 BTC cada bitcoin 4.385$ son 438.500.000 $.


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Eso debe estar anticuado e inexacto porque 100.000 BTC cada bitcoin 4.385$ son 438.500.000 $.




Deja ya de hacer el ridiculo anda. Te estan diciendo que nadie tiene 1M de bitcoins o más.


----------



## VictorW (27 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Todas las moscas a la mierda no se si sabes que IOTA es una IC0 que se repartieron las monedas entre los creadores y solo pusieron un 0,8% de las monedas en el market para que el precio vaya subiendo. Cuando en la remota posibibilidad dentro de años una maquina vending no necesite monedas lo que habrá será un token de € que funcione bajo tangle o cualquier dispositivo con comision cero. La gente no va a estar cambiando de token como si estuviera en un mercado forex de continuo.



Buenas tardes, tenía pensado cargar IOTAs pero tu comentario del free float me ha frenado bastante, donde puedo confirmar el dato que das del 0.8%?? No encuentro nada en su white paper o internet. 
Gracias


----------



## workforfood (27 Ago 2017)

Lo leí en un post de bolsa e inversiones sobre altcoins de este mismo foro, pero mira la cantidad de moneda que hay 2,779,530,283 MIOTA, por cierto no se compran IOTAS sino MIOTAS. Pero vamos vinieron a decir que como esta moneda no se puede fraccionar y el bitcoin se puede fraccionar hasta 8 decimales la cantidad es equivalente. Haz lo que te dé la gana.


----------



## p_pin (27 Ago 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Usando un símil empresarial, Bitcoin durante este primer año es dónde ha tenido competencia real, impulsada por quienes sean y las películas que se quiera montar uno en modo conspiranoico. Pero competencia, el valor de sus 'títulos' ha subido y mucho, lo cual no ha servido para 'machacar' a la competencia, sino que ha perdido 'cuota de mercado' (dominancia) y ha perdido el efecto moda. Y quizás lo podrían haber conseguido si en 'el consejo de admo, de la Cía', no hubiera 2 corrientes ya irreconciliables.
> 
> En esos casos, uno de los 2 suele ceder por una buena millonada, y cede los títulos o la empresa se va al guano. (Apple sufió una crisis de estas. y Jobs despedido )
> 
> ...



Pues me gustaría ver en qué datos se sustenta esa opinión

Por ejemplo qué abanico de altcoins has comprobado? y qué datos has valorado?
Cómo explicas que la gente "_no quiera btc_" pero la cotización esté a menos de un 3% de máximos históricos

Por otra parte qué es para ti un "pelotazo"? 
Yo entiendo el pelotazo como conseguir rentabilidad rápidamente. Y ese proceso es: compra - venta = beneficio... 
Define ésto lo que es un pelotazo?
Por ejemplo yo invierto con btc en otras alts, para tratar de ganar más btc. Eso es usar btc como medio de pago, una de sus virtudes.
Pero el beneficio sale a fiat? o se queda en btc?
Si entendemos que hay parte que se queda en btc, ya hemos visto otra de las virtudes del btc. La que se basa en la confianza, criptodivisa de reserva

Si tu entiendes lo que es un pelotazo como lo hago yo, las alts son un medio de ganar dinero, y para mi btc es dinero, las alts no. 
Que en las alts existen oportunidades para ganar más rentabilidad, es cierto, como también para perderlo, ésto se llama riesgo

Una de las fortalezas de eth es que de ella "cuelgan" sus "hijas", ese efecto provoca que muchos usen eth para comprar sus "hijas"... eso lo consideras positivo? no es ese efecto comparable al que tiene btc como "par" por excelencia? esa es otra de las virtudes de btc, la que se basa en el btc como criptodivisa para medir el mercado: Unidad de cuenta


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (27 Ago 2017)

Hoy, 20:47
Eliminar usuario de tu lista de ignorados
workforfood
Este mensaje esta oculto porque workforfood está en tu lista de ignorados. 

...

Hoy, 21:08
Eliminar usuario de tu lista de ignorados
workforfood
Este mensaje esta oculto porque workforfood está en tu lista de ignorados.


----------



## Claudius (27 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Pues me gustaría ver en qué datos se sustenta esa opinión



Mañana a las 9 te manda un informe mi secretaria con el status de confidencial, avalado por analistas de la TIA. :XX: 



p_pin dijo:


> Por ejemplo qué abanico de altcoins has comprobado? y qué datos has valorado?



En la tercera página del informe, en cursiva. 



p_pin dijo:


> Cómo explicas que la gente "_no quiera btc_" pero la cotización esté a menos de un 3% de máximos históricos



He dicho yo ese literal? O es lo que quieres entender.
He planteado un escenario. Relájate que te noto tenso p_pin. Un montecristo?




p_pin dijo:


> Por otra parte qué es para ti un "pelotazo"?



Ni idea.
Pregúntaselo al monster, que te lo explica de primera mano. Además, si lo tienes que saber desde la burbuja-coin, que minaste a hoy. 

Al resto, en las páginas 5 a 7 del informe. 
 

Yo se de lo mío de hectáreas y de toneladas, esto es un hobby.


----------



## remonster (27 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Voy a poner de ejemplo el que hizo la transferencia de 200 millones de $ real y los compró cuando estaban a 200$ y por decir algo, el beneficio actual es del 2000%, ahora tiene 4.000.000.000 de $ en dinero fiat.



Eso de nuevo es fruto de tu imaginación. No hay 1 millón de bitcoins a la venta en el mercado. Ni siquiera 100.000.


----------



## sirpask (27 Ago 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Tampoco a nadie le extraña que la banca o la seguridad aérea esté programada en un lenguaje informático creado en 1959.
> 
> Bitcoin será al cryptouniverso lo que COBOL es a la banca.



Y bien que me da de comer todos los meses mi amado Cobol.

Pero casi tengo claro que va a ser sustituido o fusionado por algun lenguaje para poder hacer contratos automáticos y escribir en una BC.

En mi empresa igual empezamos ha hacer alguna cosita que mezcle cobol y Ardor en un futuro no muy lejano.

Por cierto cuando ya se habla de Cobol, se habla de llamadas a servicios web, las pantallitas negras con letras verdes estan desapareciendo, por fronts bonitos cargados via WSDL. Pero por abajo, siempre estará el todo poderoso COBOL.


----------



## Emeregildo (28 Ago 2017)

Por cierto, hace poco Nico, preguntó por algúna página donde se pudiera seguir y analizar la adopción de segwit.


400 Bad Request


Por cierto a estas horas el hashrate de BCH cercano 0. Llevan 4 horas sin minar un bloque. ::

Bloques minados por Bitcoin por encima de 1 MB en las últimas 24H

482253- 1,000.03
482245- 1,000.02 
482244- 1,067.92 
482240- 1,000.04
482224- 1,000.04
482205- 1,000.15
482191- 1,000.01 
482187-1,000.04 
482152- 1,000.03

Coin Dance | Bitcoin Block Details


----------



## sirpask (28 Ago 2017)

Centralización de desarrolladores? Donde?
Pull requests over prev 30 days for #bitcoin, btc1, and bitcoinabc.

bitcoin: 158
btc1: 3
bitcoinabc: 4 https://twitter.com/theonevortex/status/901867247051849728/photo/1

---------- Post added 28-ago-2017 at 06:15 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Parece que Ripple ha fichado un pez gordo...
> 
> *Bernanke Flip-Flops: Will Be Keynote Speaker At Blockchain Conference | Zero Hedge*



No me sorprende. Siempre hemos dicho aqui que Ripple es la cripto de los Bancos Centrales.


----------



## Hamster (28 Ago 2017)

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
Tengo una cartera con medio bitcoin que compré hace unos años. Me olvidé del tema y ahora es un dinerillo.
He abierto el monedero, creo que es el "oficial", el que se descarga todos los bloques, y me dice que es necesario un upgrade. Qué debo hacer? Descargar el nuevo y traspasar el medio BTC? No hay ningún botón para actualizar ni nada,
Disculpad mi hijnorancia y perdón por interrumpir vuestra conversación.
Gracias


----------



## mamendurrio (28 Ago 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Importa el monedero de mycelium en electrum (con las semilla) y pones la fee que quieras.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-ago-2017 at 20:14 ----------



Entonces la semilla, sea de mycellium o de electrum se pueden usar en cualquier otro wallet que use seed para restaurar un wasllet d ecero? Estoy pensando en Electron Cash, que quiero ir recogiendo mis "dividendos" gratix en los próximos días. El Mycellium ya lo he vaciado.


----------



## Avispa (28 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> La contabilidad bulgara no durara para siempre
> El valor del 90 / 95 % de TODAS las cryptos sera CERO cuando su capacidad de lucro caiga por debajo del coste de mantenerla a flote ...
> Nadie regala NADA . Lo que vale el BCH hoy sera restado al valor del BTC
> en el futuro y si viene otro Fork lo mismo ...
> ...



Por tus explicaciones deduzco que el bitcoin es una estafa piramidal. 
Gracias por explicarlo de forma que lo podamos entender quienes no participamos en este juego especulativo.
Imagino que para engañar a los bitcoineros hacen falta sofisticados sistemas para hacerles creer lo que no es. Lo de las preferentes es para engañar abueletes, pero para engañar a jóvenes bien preparados hay que hacerlo de forma más retorcida, haciéndoles creer que son "los elegidos para dar el pelotazo" y luego, zas.


----------



## mamendurrio (28 Ago 2017)

Hamster dijo:


> A ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
> Tengo una cartera con medio bitcoin que compré hace unos años. Me olvidé del tema y ahora es un dinerillo.
> He abierto el monedero, creo que es el "oficial", el que se descarga todos los bloques, y me dice que es necesario un upgrade. Qué debo hacer? Descargar el nuevo y traspasar el medio BTC? No hay ningún botón para actualizar ni nada,
> Disculpad mi hijnorancia y perdón por interrumpir vuestra conversación.
> Gracias



Si estás usando el monedero bitcoin core, que supongo qu será ese (ya sabes que hay muchos monederos distintos), leo en su web que solo tienes que instalar la nueva versión, no hace falta desinstales primero la que tienes.

PERO, eso sí, muy importante, antes de nada hazte un backup (copia a un pendrive por ejemplo) del archivo del monedero llamado wallet.data para mayor seguridad.

Otra cosa, te va a interesar hacer lo de verificar los signatures y demás para mas seguridad; la forma de hacerlo depende del sistema operativo estés usando, que espero sea Linux...

(eso que pongo a continuacion es copiado de la pagina de una version anterior en Bitcoin Core version 0.12.0 released pero se supone se aplica a la ultima version tambien que es 0.14.2 en Download - Bitcoin)

*How to Upgrade

If you are running an older version, shut it down. Wait until it has completely shut down (which might take a few minutes for older versions), then run the installer (on Windows) or just copy over /Applications/Bitcoin-Qt (on Mac) or bitcoind/bitcoin-qt (on Linux).*

te pongo una segunda referencia, que incluye paths para encontrar el wallet.dat, de la fuente: How do I upgrade my Bitcoin client? - Bitcoin Stack Exchange 
*
First, you should backup your wallet.dat in case something goes wrong. The file is located in the data directory:

Windows

C:\Documents and Settings\YourUserName\Application data\Bitcoin (XP)

C:\Users\YourUserName\Appdata\Roaming\Bitcoin (Vista and 7)
The easiest way to open your appdata folder is to press Windows Key-R, then type %appdata% and hit enter.

Linux

~/.bitcoin/

Mac

~/Library/Application Support/Bitcoin/
Then install the new version in the regular manner. The new client should use your previous settings (including the wallet and the blockchain data).
If, by some strange magic, your wallet gets corrupted, just copy your backup into the data folder*


----------



## p_pin (28 Ago 2017)

Diamantina dijo:


> Por tus explicaciones deduzco que el bitcoin es una estafa piramidal.
> Gracias por explicarlo de forma que lo podamos entender quienes no participamos en este juego especulativo.
> Imagino que para engañar a los bitcoineros hacen falta sofisticados sistemas para hacerles creer lo que no es. Lo de las preferentes es para engañar abueletes, pero para engañar a jóvenes bien preparados hay que hacerlo de forma más retorcida, haciéndoles creer que son "los elegidos para dar el pelotazo" y luego, zas.



Lo que Caplam llama "contabilidad bulgara" es el mismo método que se usa para calcular cualquier otro mercado como por ejemplo el de acciones.
Ocurre que caplam lo ha descubierto ahora, y se cree que ha inventado la pólvora :XX:


----------



## mamendurrio (28 Ago 2017)

Diamantina dijo:


> Por tus explicaciones deduzco que el bitcoin es una estafa piramidal.
> Gracias por explicarlo de forma que lo podamos entender quienes no participamos en este juego especulativo.
> Imagino que para engañar a los bitcoineros hacen falta sofisticados sistemas para hacerles creer lo que no es. Lo de las preferentes es para engañar abueletes, pero para engañar a jóvenes bien preparados hay que hacerlo de forma más retorcida, haciéndoles creer que son "los elegidos para dar el pelotazo" y luego, zas.



btc hace 1 año: $ 573.20
btc hace 2 años: $ 240
btc AHORA: $ 4310

*revalorización en 1 año: + 751 %
revalorización en 2 años: + 1795 %*

¡ Si, ZAS, pero en toda la boca !


----------



## Arctic (28 Ago 2017)

Diamantina dijo:


> Por tus explicaciones deduzco que el bitcoin es una estafa piramidal.
> Gracias por explicarlo de forma que lo podamos entender quienes no participamos en este juego especulativo.
> Imagino que para engañar a los bitcoineros hacen falta sofisticados sistemas para hacerles creer lo que no es. Lo de las preferentes es para engañar abueletes, pero para engañar a jóvenes bien preparados hay que hacerlo de forma más retorcida, haciéndoles creer que son "los elegidos para dar el pelotazo" y luego, zas.



Hoy la vida vuelve a sorprenderme. No daba yo un duro porque amaneciese el día en que daría las gracias al impresentable del clapham. Ese día ha llegado. 

Clapham, tu obra literaria mantiene alejada del bitcoin a la tipeja esta. Tienes mi más sincero agradecimiento. Te thankearé tus 5 próximos post.


----------



## barborico (28 Ago 2017)

Diamantina dijo:


> Por tus explicaciones deduzco que el bitcoin es una estafa piramidal.
> Gracias por explicarlo de forma que lo podamos entender quienes no participamos en este juego especulativo.
> Imagino que para engañar a los bitcoineros hacen falta sofisticados sistemas para hacerles creer lo que no es. Lo de las preferentes es para engañar abueletes, pero para engañar a jóvenes bien preparados hay que hacerlo de forma más retorcida, haciéndoles creer que son "los elegidos para dar el pelotazo" y luego, zas.



Sofisticados sistemas como el intelecto necesario para elegir algo que entendemos (criptografía) sobre algo que no (la enorme cantidad de poder que posee una entidad llamada gobierno).

Ahora vas y lo cascas.


----------



## workforfood (28 Ago 2017)

Se te ha olvidado la moda de las ICOS, monedas que no necesitan ni que sean minadas, se hace una ICO con millones de monedas (la cantidad es arbitraria) que principalmente se las quedan las creadores del chiringuito a precio 0. Luego ponen la moneda en el market y van vendiendo poco a poco las monedas para que suban de precio. 

El principal problema como dices es la distribución de monedas cuando pusieron el gráfico de poseedores de bitcoin ya se notaba que esto a pesta de lejos la inmensa mayoría tiene de 0 a 1 bitcoin o satoshis pérdidos en monederos, la mayoría pérdidos, una distribución completamente pésima 11468368 *el 60% de direcciones bitcoins posee 2.155 bicoins **1 tiene 117.891.*

Top 100 Richest Bitcoin Addresses and Bitcoin distribution

La distribución es penosa.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2017 at 15:45 ----------

Viendo ese gráfico la inmensa mayoría no tiene ni siquiera 1 bitcoin voy a sumar los % hasta 1.

Me sale que el *96.83%* de poseedores bitcoins tienen la pasmosa cantidad de entre 0 y 1.
y el *3.17 %* tiene más de 1 bitcoin, no sé si me estoy equivocando, o que alguien me corrija pero la distribución de esta moneda es completamente pésima.

Top 100 Richest Bitcoin Addresses and Bitcoin distribution


----------



## Brujámio (28 Ago 2017)

¿No se te ha ocurrido pensar que un poseedor de bitcoins pueda tener más de una dirección? Eso es lo normal, vamos.


----------



## workforfood (28 Ago 2017)

Brujámio dijo:


> ¿No se te ha ocurrido pensar que un poseedor de bitcoins pueda tener más de una dirección? Eso es lo normal, vamos.




Esa respuesta es irrelevante porque los % no cambian si tiene una persona un monedero de más, habrá una persona menos, haciendo como ha dicho clapham la distribución todavía más irrelevante, los bitcoins todavía se concentran en menos manos. Si esto es una timba....

---------- Post added 28-ago-2017 at 16:27 ----------

Pero no sé si alguien se ha leido el gráfico porque es de coña hay *121* direcciones o personas con *2.925.674 BTC* y *11.468.368* de direcciones o personas tienen *2.115 BTC*.

Si es un completo disparate.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2017 at 16:30 ----------

¿Esta es la moneda P2P que va a sustituir al dinero FIAT?


----------



## elneng (28 Ago 2017)

Yo estoy alegre por el BTC. Es un experimento maravilloso. Y pierda o ganen los que han sido cobayas, para mi seguira siendo muy interesante, porque soy marxista, y me encantan los experimentos, detesto la espera, pero adoro los resultados, sean como sean, porque nos muestran la verdad.


----------



## tixel (28 Ago 2017)

elneng dijo:


> Yo estoy alegre por el BTC. Es un experimento maravilloso. Y pierda o ganen los que han sido cobayas, para mi seguira siendo muy interesante, porque soy marxista, y me encantan los experimentos, detesto la espera, pero adoro los resultados, sean como sean, porque nos muestran la verdad.



Otro empanao. Marxista e interesado en btc. :ouch: Menuda fauna q hay por ahí. Y aun lo dice el tio fruto de no saber ni q coño es ni en q coño anda metido. Con esa mentalidad te recomiendo core.


----------



## VictorW (28 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> EXPERIMENTO ?
> El BTC es un negocio .
> Es como el timo de la estampita pero en formato siglo XXI .
> Si tratas de estafar a un merluzo del siglo XII y no le hablas de Di-s del diablo los dragones y los elfos no te va a creer ....
> ...



100% de acuerdo. La pregunta no es si petara, la pregunta es cuando. 
Donde puedo consultar el free float de Iota y demás cryptos?


----------



## elneng (28 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Otro empanao. Marxista e interesado en btc. :ouch: Menuda fauna q hay por ahí. Y aun lo dice el tio fruto de no saber ni q coño es ni en q coño anda metido. Con esa mentalidad te recomiendo core.



Joder, para 2 frases de mierda que suelto y ¿Ya sabes que yo no se nada, que estoy metido en BTC y todavia tienes la soberbia de recomendarme?. Por supuesto se mas que tú, se que un sistema donde para una simple transacción tienes que esperar mas de 1 hora y eso pagando para que vaya mas rapido (¿impuestos eran un robo decian?), solo con esas 2 carecteristicas se que no es el futuro ni de coña.Ni se moleste en responderme, no pierdo mi tiempo con ignorantes que tienen los huevos de demostrar su ignorancia desde el primer contacto.


----------



## Pirro (28 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Otro empanao. Marxista e interesado en btc. :ouch: Menuda fauna q hay por ahí. Y aun lo dice el tio fruto de no saber ni q coño es ni en q coño anda metido. Con esa mentalidad te recomiendo core.



¿Y dónde se supone que está la contradicción entre ser marxista y seguir Bitcoin?

Hasta ahora la puta GRAN CONTRADICCIÓN del marxismo -y que sorprendentemente nunca sonrojó a ningún marxista- era que allí donde se intentó implementar siempre hubo un banco central que prestaba y tomaba prestado a interés. De hecho, hasta la caída de la URSS había bancos de capital soviético con licencia bancaria en países de Europa occidental. Eso sí es una contradicción.


----------



## p_pin (28 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Esa respuesta es irrelevante porque los % no cambian si tiene una persona un monedero de más, habrá una persona menos, haciendo como ha dicho clapham la distribución todavía más irrelevante, los bitcoins todavía se concentran en menos manos. Si esto es una timba....
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-ago-2017 at 16:27 ----------
> 
> ...



Da igual cómo esté distribuida, tú no quieres ver. Eres capaz de decir una cosa y la contraria, todo te parecerá mal en bitcoin... eso sí, quieres que te los den gratis, como dijiste una vez :XX::XX::XX:

Por alguna razón no has cogido el tren y estás jodido, pero deja de convertirlo en un problema ajeno, es tú problema

Si su distribución según tú es irrelevante y cotiza a 4300 dólares, a cuánto cotizará cuando sea relevante?

---------- Post added 28-ago-2017 at 18:25 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> EXPERIMENTO ?
> El BTC es un negocio .
> Es como el timo de la estampita pero en formato siglo XXI .
> Si tratas de estafar a un merluzo del siglo XII y no le hablas de Di-s del diablo los dragones y los elfos no te va a creer ....
> ...



Un archivo wallet dat, en una dirección de email, o en un servidor ftp, o en cualquier página de descargas (con las debidas precauciones) en un wallet hardware.... y tendrás acceso al monedero en cualquier parte del mundo.... ahora dime como recuperas tus onzas de plata si una riada se lleva tu choza o si tienes el dinero bajo el colchón, o si se lleva toda tu documentación, o te hacen un corralito,...


----------



## tixel (28 Ago 2017)

elneng dijo:


> Joder, para 2 frases de mierda que suelto y ¿Ya sabes que yo no se nada, que estoy metido en BTC y todavia tienes la soberbia de recomendarme?. Por supuesto se mas que tú, se que un sistema donde para una simple transacción tienes que esperar mas de 1 hora y eso pagando para que vaya mas rapido (¿impuestos eran un robo decian?), solo con esas 2 carecteristicas se que no es el futuro ni de coña.Ni se moleste en responderme, no pierdo mi tiempo con ignorantes que tienen los huevos de demostrar su ignorancia desde el primer contacto.



Pues si q andas empanao macho. ¿hay q explicartelo? Una pista marxista+bitcoin=criptoleninista=Core=lo q hoy disfrutamos con esteroides= todo fiscalizado=paraiso socialista=tu sueño=mi pesadilla


----------



## workforfood (28 Ago 2017)

Intento comentar otros aspectos del bitcoin que por alguna razón ni se expresan, si dices que una moneda su distribución es indiferente para su aceptación pues eso será solo en los especuladores es como decir que a ti te da igual el hambre en el mundo cuando tienes un almacén lleno de comida y que la vendes a precio que quieras.
No sé miles de post comentando cosas como la velocidad de las transacciones de una moneda que no se usa o del fork del bitcoin y cosas básicas se os escapan o no son problemas para especuladores.


----------



## Claudius (28 Ago 2017)

keinur dijo:


> *[durov-bitcoin-cryptocurrency-us-hegemony/]VK, Telegram Founder: Bitcoin to Help Global Financial System Escape US Hegemony - Sputnik International[/url]*



Si, y caer en la china. :XX:


----------



## p_pin (28 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Intento comentar otros aspectos del bitcoin que por alguna razón ni se expresan, si dices que una moneda su distribución es indiferente para su aceptación pues eso será solo en los especuladores es como decir que a ti te da igual el hambre en el mundo cuando tienes un almacén lleno de comida y que la vendes a precio que quieras.
> No sé miles de post comentando cosas como la velocidad de las transacciones de una moneda que no se usa o del fork del bitcoin y cosas básicas se os escapan o no son problemas para especuladores.



Por qué te entrometes en lo que la gente hace libremente con su dinero
En btc hay 200.000 transacciones diarias, pero eso te importa?
Bitcoin está buscando su sitio y su potencial es el de ser mucho más que una moneda. Si no lo entiendes no lo conviertas en un problema ajeno, no vuelvas sobre las mismas cuestiones una y otra vez, pareces un tipo a sueldo (y lo peor es que seguro ni cobras :XX: )


----------



## jorgitonew (28 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham es afortunado .
> Puede distinguir la verdad de la mierda de gallina . Algunos no tienen esa suerte
> El clapham mira a los cryptonitas que piensan que son ricos
> La mente es poderosa ...Puedes creerte la mentira y la mierda de gallina
> ...



oye clapham, en tu calculo de las carteras con más coins estás eliminando las carteras de los exchange?? esas tienen muchas coins pero pertenecen a los depositantes


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El dia que descubras cual es la distribucion del euro o del dolar te da un jamacuco.


----------



## Portador del Caos (28 Ago 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> El dia que descubras cual es la distribucion del euro o del dolar te da un jamacuco.



Ya se lo enseño yo... que lo veo algo confundido....

El 1% más rico del planeta "ya tiene tanto como el otro 99%", asegura Oxfam - BBC Mundo

El dolar y el euro son scam!!! No os acerquéis a ellas!! Y ojo, porque si algún ballenato rico de estos le da por comprarse 6 o 7 mansiones de golpe el precio del FIAT se va a 0. ::::


----------



## Pirro (28 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Intento comentar otros aspectos del bitcoin que por alguna razón ni se expresan, si dices que una moneda su distribución es indiferente para su aceptación pues eso será solo en los especuladores es como decir que a ti te da igual el hambre en el mundo cuando tienes un almacén lleno de comida y que la vendes a precio que quieras.
> No sé miles de post comentando cosas como la velocidad de las transacciones de una moneda que no se usa o del fork del bitcoin y cosas básicas se os escapan o no son problemas para especuladores.



No. Tú lo único que intentas es, tras haber seguido a Bitcoin un tiempo justificar ante tí mismo la decisión de no haberte subido a ese tren y usas este hilo a modo de terapia.

Tampoco te culpo. Llevo viendo el mismo fenómeno desde 2013. Es normal.


----------



## Brujámio (28 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Esa respuesta es irrelevante porque los % no cambian si tiene una persona un monedero de más, habrá una persona menos, haciendo como ha dicho clapham la distribución todavía más irrelevante, los bitcoins todavía se concentran en menos manos. Si esto es una timba....
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-ago-2017 at 16:27 ----------
> 
> ...



¿Y que se tenía que haber hecho entonces? ¿Preminar todos los btc al principio y repartirlos equitativamente entre todos? 

Si no está más distribuido es porque a la gente en masa no le dá por comprarlos, o no les dio por comprarlos. Pero es lo que tiene la libertad, en este caso, que no se puede obligar a nadie a comprar si no quiere.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Ago 2017)

La verdad es que es de admirar la tenacidad del bufón del grupo, el de las barreras infranqueables... no para decir tonterias, una detras de otra, la gente yo creo que ya ni lee sus mensajes (yo hace tiempo que dejé de leerlos) y sin embargo ahi esta todos los dias erre que erre.


----------



## Nico (28 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Lo que Caplam llama "contabilidad bulgara" es *el mismo método que se usa para calcular cualquier otro mercado como por ejemplo el de acciones.*
> Ocurre que caplam lo ha descubierto ahora, y se cree que ha inventado la pólvora :XX:



*p_pin:*

Como la genialidad del Clapham está muy por encima del nivel de los simples mortales como nosotros, permíteme que te saque de un error conceptual con lo de "contabilidad búlgara".

Clapham lo ha explicado 20 veces pero, como te digo, su sofisticación puede que nos deje fuera. 

Una cosa es que hablemos de *"capitalización"* cuando hablamos de criptomonedas -como si todas realmente tuvieran algo atrás y valieran 150.000 millones de dólares- (y ya sabemos que *NO es así*). Pero este tema ya lo hemos tratado y no viene al caso ahora. Quiero avanzar hacia la "contabilidad búlgara".

Para esto, tenemos que hablar del *VOLUMEN DE TRANSACCIONES*.

En la bolsa, si quieres acciones de Santander, abres la billetera, sacas dinero y las compras. Luego, si quieres acciones de General Motors, vuelves a abrir la billetera, sacas dinero y la compras... y así sucesivamente.

En el mundo de las cripto tú abres la billetera, *compras bitcoin* y luego SIN VOLVER A ABRIR LA BILLETERA compras CON BITCOIN ethereum, o PIVX, o chcuhis, o mierdix.

*(*) NOTA:* Hay algún volumen de compras directas FIAT-minicoins en algunos exchanges como Kraken pero, eso es MINIMO. El grueso es "entro por bitcoin y con eso compro otras cosas".

Resulta que todo el mundo contabiliza el volumen como si fuera EN FIAT (hoy por caso de 5.500 millones de dólares) cuando, apenas 1/3 ha sido de "billeteras abiertas" sino que son bitcoins -o ethereum- comprando "otra cosa".

Entonces, unos 2/3 de todo lo que ves pensado que es dinero NO LO ES y, sobre ese 2/3 de "nada" se columpian 150.000 millones de "capitalización" que, en la mente de la gente implica algo así como que si quiere VENDER va a poder hacerlo por ese valor.

Nop!, y ni siquiera sobre 5.500 millones... *apenas sobre 1.400 millones.*

El "1%" de "dinero" sustenta el 100% de la "capitalización".

No hay lugar para que salgan todos. :rolleye:

==

PD= En la bolsa tampoco lo hay pero, las proporciones son muy diferentes a estas que, directamente, son *100:1*

==

*PD:* La "contabilidad búlgara" no tiene ningún problema... mientras no haya que usarla !... mientras nadie grite "el Rey está desnudo" se puede seguir alegremente pensando que hay una "capitalización" de 150.000 millones o un "volumen" de 5.500 millones.


----------



## tixel (28 Ago 2017)

Algo de lo que contais sin duda hay. Y ahi es donde me veo yo con un capital muy decente en btc y amigos y tengo un mal rollo en el q cuerpo por el q por un lado no creo mucho lo q dicen los numeritos y por otro tengo avaricia de esa cantidad muy decente convertirla en algo indecentemente decente estoy muy mal, pensando en estas cosas.
Por lo q cada día me planteo decir, ya esta muy bien, no ves un puto duro real de todo esto,solo un numero y fantasias del futuro y estoy planteandome pasar btc a oro.
Creo q hay plataformas q los cambian directamente y despues puedes rsclamar el oro real. Sabeis como es le proceso. Te lo envian a casa y no tienes nada q declarar al estado o como va eso?


----------



## Claudius (28 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> En el mundo *de las cripto tú abres la billetera, compras bitcoin *y luego SIN VOLVER A ABRIR LA BILLETERA compras CON BITCOIN ethereum, o PIVX, o chcuhis, o mierdix.
> 
> *(*) NOTA:* Hay algún volumen de compras directas FIAT-minicoins en algunos exchanges como Kraken pero, eso es MINIMO. El grueso es "entro por bitcoin y con eso compro otras cosas".



Ese dato no es correcto, los exchange koreanos están moviendo los token que disponen con su par en won en función de la que quieran pumpear, sin pasar por Bitcoin.

Litecoin, Ethereum, xrp se negocian más en fiat -supongo- que la métrica no sea exacta en algunos casos y estén metiendo el usdt (token) pero otros tienen fiat real coinbase, bitstamp.

Es curioso el dato de xrp, que se negocie casi al 50% en bitcoin. ::
cambiando bitcoins por xrp. ienso: con la poca volatilidad que suele tener.

Y está a punto de entrar en la palestra una oleada de exchange nipones, algunos ya se han puesto a cumplir legislación yanki, y encima muchos vienen con coberturas de seguro de los fondos de los clientes. Todos ellos, usa/rán yen o $, yuan, rublo (por geo-influencia).

A esas ya se las está llamando en los 'cryptofondos de inversión' bluechips (liquidez) :: que por cierto hay varios montándose en paraísos offshore como este



Spoiler



*Brian Kelly Capital Management*
Investments consist of foundational protocol tokens such as Bitcoin and Ethereum, currencies such as Litecoin, XRP, Zcash and Stellar, plus tokens such as Golem Network Tokens (GNT), Augur’s REP and Siacoin. Investors include high net worth individuals and family offices.



Así que la cosa, está corriendo muy deprisa, casi ni se puede seguir el ritmo.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2017 at 23:22 ----------




tixel dijo:


> Por lo q cada día me planteo decir, ya esta muy bien, no ves un puto duro real de todo esto,solo un numero y fantasias del futuro y estoy planteandome pasar btc a oro.
> Creo q hay plataformas q los cambian directamente y despues puedes rsclamar el oro real. Sabeis como es le proceso. Te lo envian a casa y no tienes nada q declarar al estado o como va eso?



Si buscas llave en mano, sin mirar precio Bitstamp tenía producto.

Aunque lo mejor suele ser cambiarlo por relojes de gama alta, (4-5 cifras) en overstock con cualquier crypto ahora puedes. Tu chica te lo agradecerá  


De nada!


----------



## Skull & Bones (28 Ago 2017)

lo que parece que no os enterais es que bitcoin a parte de un medio de pago, es una accion de el medio de pago llamado bitcoin.

si paypal vale 70.000 millones sus dueños tienen 70.000 millones, pero el dinero que circula por ellas no es suyo.

bitcoin vale $71,890 millones y sus dueños son los que tienen bitcoins, es una accion de un sistema nuevo de medio de pago/blockchain.


----------



## tixel (28 Ago 2017)

A cuento de lo q se esta hablando en los ultimos mensajes hay un hilo en reddit donde dicen q el precio de btc esta pumpeado por bitfinex y tether. Se habla de q asi q emitieron nuevos tether bitcoi subio 1000$ en 5 dias. Cuidadito pues.
Top post on r/investing: Looks like the current Bitcoin boom was caused by fraudulent tethers used for margin lending : btc
El tether este me parece q va a dar alguns sorpresa desagradable.


----------



## p_pin (28 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> p_pin



No me jodas, otra vez el rollo de la liquidez. Cíclimente lo mismo, si ya lo hablamos

Para empezar: definición de capitalización de mercado

_*La capitalización de mercado, o capitalización bursátil*, es una medida de una empresa o su dimensión económica, y *es igual al precio por acción en un momento dado multiplicado por el número de acciones en circulación* de una empresa de capital abierto, e indica el patrimonio disponible para la compra y venta activa en la bolsa._



Nico dijo:


> En el mundo de las cripto tú abres la billetera, *compras bitcoin* y luego SIN VOLVER A ABRIR LA BILLETERA compras CON BITCOIN ethereum, o PIVX, o chcuhis, o mierdix.



Y si un polaco quiere ir a cancun tiene que comprar dólares y luego a su vez peso mexicanos. O si un Argentino quiere ir a visitar Polonia, primero deberá comprar dólares o euros para poder adquirir Zloty
Si ni siquiera en el mundo de las divisas existen todos los cruces, no veo ningún problema en que un mercado naciente tenga una criptodivisa reserva, que sirva como referencia. Bitcoin es moneda de cambio, una de sus virtudes
El que compra con btc otra cripto, ya pago con fiat arriegando su inversión. Del mismo modo que uno puede comprar "santander" y el que le vende la acción de santander comprar btc



Nico dijo:


> Resulta que todo el mundo *contabiliza* el volumen como si fuera EN FIAT (hoy por caso de 5.500 millones de dólares) cuando, apenas 1/3 ha sido de "billeteras abiertas" sino que son bitcoins -o ethereum- comprando "otra cosa".



Contabiliza? yo lo llamaría valoración. Se hace la valoración en dólares normalmente (euros tb). Que resulta una buena unidad de medida para valorar las fluctuaciones de precios. Por ejemplo si btc sube un 2% y eth un 3%, en el cruce btc/eth bitcoin ha caído, lo que parece una sensación negativa, sin embargo contra el dólar se aprecia. El fiat fluctua mucho menos que las criptos, y en un mundo tan volátil viene bien un referente



Nico dijo:


> Entonces, unos 2/3 de todo lo que ves pensado que es dinero NO LO ES y, sobre ese 2/3 de "nada" se columpian 150.000 millones de "capitalización" que, en la mente de la gente implica algo así como que si quiere VENDER va a poder hacerlo por ese valor.
> 
> Nop!, y ni siquiera sobre 5.500 millones... apenas sobre 1.400 millones.
> 
> El "1%" de "dinero" sustenta el 100% de la "capitalización".



Otra vez lo mismo, la cotización de btc y en extensión del resto de criptos es la misma que la bolsa, pero bastante más transparente. Te puedes meter en cualquier exchange y podrás ver con tus propios ojos un listado de ofertas y demandas, con sus importes y unidades. En la mayoría de mercados financieros, no tendrás acceso a esos datos, y forex directamente es un chiringuito de playa, el mercado más "hermético" y el que más dinero mueve del planeta

En los mercados financieros, cuando hay una caída debido a una mala noticia, mal dato económico, etc, a todos les gustaría vender los primeros... por que son los que venderán más alto... eso es de perogrullo, pero no es un problema de btc, pasa en todos los mercados financieros

Si quieres basar la soplapollez de la "contabilidad búlgara" en que quizá algún día todos a la vez se pongan de acuerdo para vender los btc... pues mira, ni btc, ni santander, ni ningún activo, se irá a la mierda. Pero para que exista una operación que fije un precio tiene que haber un comprador, y si dices que todos quieren vender... no podrán vender. Pero ese escenario es muy poco probable, yo veo otros escenarios más probables, y es por eso que arriesgo mi dinero manteniendo mis btc en el wallet



Nico dijo:


> Nop!, y ni siquiera sobre* 5.500 millones... apenas sobre 1.400 millones.*
> El "1%" de "dinero" sustenta el 100% de la "capitalización".
> No hay lugar para que salgan todos.
> 
> PD= *En la bolsa tampoco lo hay pero, las proporciones son muy diferentes a estas que, directamente, son 100:1*



Pero esos datos de dónde salen? vamos a tener un poco de rigor

Además hace pocas semanas ya hicimos cuentas de liquidez en btc, incluso acepté tus datos como buenos sin comprobarlo, dejo en spoiler la respuesta, que por entonces aceptaste.



Spoiler



Ok, hagamos la cuenta sólo con volúmen fiat
Ya que Nico se molestó en sumar el volúmen contra fiat, lo asumimos, 18.000 millones dólares al mes

Homogeneizar datos, lleva su tiempo y tampoco nos vamos a poner "esquisitos", al fin y al cabo a pesar de tomar "sólo" el volúmen de fiat, sigue siendo claramente favorable al BTC

La capitalización del ibex, (no me apetecía sumarla , de los 35 valores), tiré del artículo que enlacé que lo valora en unos 500.000 millones, hay que tener en cuenta que sólo inditex son unos 100.000 millones por ejemplo

*BTC Volúmen* 18.000 millones *Marketcap*: 53.500 millones = Es decir BTC negociaría su marketcap *cada 3 meses*
*IBEX Volúmen* 52.172 millones *Marketcap:* 500.000 millones = Ibex necesitaría *10 meses* para negociar su market cap

Antes era 5 veces mejor el ratio de btc, ahora es una 3,3 veces mejor, sigue siendo una pasada


Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XII



Nico dijo:


> PD= *En la bolsa tampoco lo hay pero, las proporciones son muy diferentes a estas que, directamente, son 100:1*



Pero además voy a añadir un datos actualizado a hoy

La empresa de mayor capitalización del ibex: *Inditex*

*Capitalización:* 102.865.100.000 (no me pasao de ceros :XX: )
*Volumen 28/08*: 35.700.970

Inditex mueve en un día como hoy un 0,0003470 de su marketcap (y te parecía poco el "1% de btc" . Lo cierto es que sólo en el cruce btc/$ en bitfinex, (uno de los muchos exchanges que hay) se han movido 90.000.000, casi 3 veces el volumen de la top del ibex35

Edito y añado fuentes:
Cotizaciones INDITEX - Acciones, dividendo y noticias - Expansión.com
Bolsa de Madrid - Precios Sesión
Capitalización de mercado - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Ojodelince (29 Ago 2017)

A ver Nico, que me pierdo;

Tengo 8000 usd, y supongamos que eso me da para 2 btc, los compro

Y ahora cambio (vendo) 2 btc para comprar 20 ethereum (redondeamos precios eh?)

Saldo final 20 ethereum contra 8000 FIAT
Saldo de btc= 0. Es cierto que compre, pero también me deshice de ellos, es decir, podemos suponer perfectamente que la operación no altera el precio del bitcoin (salvo que las leyes de oferta y demanda en el mercado operen de una manera desconocida o asimétrica)

De acuerdo que el volumen de transacciones crypto se ha "duplicado" por el paso de una "divisa a otra"... pero no veo ninguna multiplicación de los panes y los peces en el proceso que pudiera alertar de un proceso burbujil en el btc. Al menos por ese tipo de operación.

Sí lo veo por el contrario en la mayoría de las altcoins. Sinceramente, veo a foreros que explican utilidades realmente fantásticas de algunas de ellas y chapeau... pero son futuribles, al contrario que el btc, que cuenta con usuarios reales día sí y día también. Muchas de ellas harán plufff... y otras perdudarán, no me cabe duda. Hay que ser un experto para distinguir la paja del trigo. Si el btc es una inversión de riesgo (juégate el capital que te sobra), las altcoins son de alto riesgo.

Otra burbuja que también veo clara es la del bch, en el momento de la bifurcación; para mí el bcash es una tomadura de pelo, su precio de salida, eso sí que es asignar un valor, subirlo o bajarlo, a merced de su amo y creador, de las necesidades del sistema y de lo que me sale de las narices. ¿Alguien ha visto una gráfica de esa cripto? Se parece al gráfico de un monitor cardíaco de un paciente al que le sueltan descargas para reanimarlo. (diré también que de todas formas yo guardo los míos por las vueltas que da la vida y por aquello de Dios los cría y ellos se juntan...)

Por cierto, estos son opiniones personales... que ya estoy harto del "enterao" del foro que va hablando de faunas y zoos ... sería bueno que bajara de su púlpito pontificador y se relacionara con la gente sin insultar primero.


----------



## sirpask (29 Ago 2017)

Yo creo que la gente que invertimos en criptos es a fondo perdido, y que hay mas liquidez de lo que se cree, ya que mucha gente ya no piensa pasar esos tokens a dolares o euros nunca mas.
Pero hay criptos con funcionalidades muy concretas, que pueden ser muy útiles.


----------



## sirpask (29 Ago 2017)

Droga dura para los valientes:

the inaugural issue: http://www.ledgerjournal.org/ojs/index.php/ledger/article/download/82/62

Equihash: Asymmetric Proof-of-Work Based on the Generalized Birthday Problem http://www.ledgerjournal.org/ojs/index.php/ledger/article/download/48/65

A Reference Model for Blockchain-Based Distributed Ledger Technology https://www.nxter.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/ellervee_softwareengineering_2017.pdf

Ledger

Ledger is a peer-reviewed scholarly journal that publishes full-length original research articles on the subjects of cryptocurrency and blockchain technology, as well as any relevant intersections with mathematics, computer science, engineering, law, and economics. It is published online by the University Library System, University of Pittsburgh.

The journal Ledger:

is open access to all readers,
does not charge fees to authors,
employs a transparent peer-review process,
encourages authors to digitally sign their manuscripts,
timestamps the published manuscripts in the Blockchain.

Ledger


----------



## Skull & Bones (29 Ago 2017)

has visto esta??

Paragon Coin

no se que de hierba para medicos/usuarios/dispensarios en usa o algo asi....

---------- Post added 29-ago-2017 at 02:30 ----------

ParagonCoin.com - YouTube

---------- Post added 29-ago-2017 at 02:40 ----------

https://paragoncoin.com/whitepaper.pdf


----------



## Divad (29 Ago 2017)

Esta chapa con solo ver las pirámides (ETH) en verde ya tendría que estar en nuestra cartera :: 
Paragon Coin anuncia alianza con IOTA para reforzar la industria de la marihuana medicinal


----------



## Nico (29 Ago 2017)

Ojodelince dijo:


> A ver Nico, que me pierdo;
> 
> Tengo 8000 usd, y supongamos que eso me da para 2 btc, los compro
> 
> ...




p_pin quizás no haya leído (o leyó y no entendió) el post que hice unas semanas atrás cuando me tomé el trabajo de SUMAR exchange por exchange los montos en cada moneda.

Es bastante engorroso hacerlo así que, no esperen que lo repita cada semana pero, cualquiera puede hacerlo por su cuenta y ver *"cuánto" de lo que se transa en Bitcoins es en USD y en YENES y en EUROS o bien en ETH u otra cosa y lo mismo para CADA MONEDA.*

Dato que, para el que quiera entretenerse, toma de aquí:

24 Hour Volume Rankings (Currency) | CoinMarketCap

(en el caso del Bitcoin pulsen "_View More_" para ver todos los pares y mercados)

Y digo lo anterior para *contestar tu punto OjodeLince*.

Tu compras tus dos bitcoins, los cambias por Ethereum, luego la mitad de los Ethereum la conviertes en Tether y la otra mitad en Dash, al final, logras las ganancias buscadas y cambias Tether y Dash por Bitcoin -aunque no salgas a Fiat y te quedes ahí-.

En total, con $ 8000 has hecho registros en el "volumen" por $ 24.000 pero, en el 'sistema' nunca hubo $ 24.000 sino UN TERCIO.

Esto obviamente no lo haces en el mismo día pero, la suma acumulada de gente que está cambiando BTC x ETH y luego BTC x DASH y luego DASH x PIVX, etc. es la que computa en los 5.500 millones diarios.

Cuando en la bolsa ves que el volumen fue de $ 5000 millones, fueron $ 5000 millones.

Cuando en bitcoin ves que el volumen fue de $ 5.500, en DINERO se movieron unos $ 1400 millones.

Pero hay más -que cuando puse mi post lo comenté muy por arriba-, resulta que de esos 1400 millones hay un 30% de dólares y un 20% de yuanes, un 15% de wones coreanos, y un 15% de yenes, y un 10% de euros y un 10% de "monedas varias' (libras, rublos, polacas, ucranianias, brasileras principalmente)

Dado que la "puerta" que tienen que usar los compañeros europeos para salir es la de *EUROS O DOLARES* ni siquiera es de $ 1400 millones sino de $ 700 millones o por ahí.

===

Lo de "contabilidad búlgara" viene del hecho de que están computando *$ 5.500 millones de DOLARES* como volumen y, en realidad, sólo tienen *$ 700 millones* (entre dólares y euros), otros *$ 700 millones más* en yuanes, wons, yenes, libras y otras cosas de las que nadie tiene cuenta para cobrar y, el resto *$ 4000 millones* es la "suma" de canje por pares de criptomonedas entre si.

- Si nadie "sale", no pasa nada.
- Si hubiera una mínima estampida, la puerta es tan pequeña que sólo muy pocos pasarán (al menos a los dólares)


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (29 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te has equivocado de hilo. El tuyo es éste: 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...speculacion-altcoins-ii-360.html#post20074265

Para empezar, este el el hilo del bitcoin y eso que dices afecta a las alts.

Y el argumento último es que de patético que es ni te lo voy a rebatir: 

"Lo de "contabilidad búlgara" viene del hecho de que están computando *$ 5.500 millones de DOLARES* como volumen y, en realidad, sólo tienen *$ 700 millones* (entre dólares y euros), otros *$ 700 millones más* en yuanes, wons, yenes, libras y otras cosas de las que nadie tiene cuenta para cobrar y, el resto *$ 4000 millones* es la "suma" de canje por pares de criptomonedas entre si.

- Si nadie "sale", no pasa nada.
- Si hubiera una mínima estampida, la puerta es tan pequeña que sólo muy pocos pasarán (al menos a los dólares)"

Ya no sabéis ni como meter miedo.

Nico Nico está desconectado
Excelentísimo, ilustrísimo, magnífico y grandísimo señor de élite de los gurús burbujistas
Ignorar usuario

¿Estás seguro de que quieres añadir a Nico a tu lista de ignorados? 

Sí

Nico

Este mensaje esta oculto porque Nico está en tu lista de ignorados.


----------



## Nico (29 Ago 2017)

Vaya... debe ser un caso nuevo en la historia del Foro. Crea un usuario nuevo para pasar al ignore a otro.

¿ Qué edad tienes ? ¿ 14 ?


----------



## Hamster (29 Ago 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Si estás usando el monedero bitcoin core, que supongo qu será ese (ya sabes que hay muchos monederos distintos), leo en su web que solo tienes que instalar la nueva versión, no hace falta desinstales primero la que tienes.
> ...



Muchas gracias.
El caso es que mi versión de cartera es la 4.8.3
es muy antigua, espero no cagarla.


----------



## p_pin (29 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> p_pin quizás no haya leído (o leyó y no entendió) el post que hice unas semanas atrás cuando me tomé el trabajo de SUMAR exchange por exchange los montos en cada moneda.
> 
> Es bastante engorroso hacerlo así que, no esperen que lo repita cada semana pero, cualquiera puede hacerlo por su cuenta y ver *"cuánto" de lo que se transa en Bitcoins es en USD y en YENES y en EUROS o bien en ETH u otra cosa y lo mismo para CADA MONEDA.*
> 
> ...



Te has leído mis post completo?
Te invito a revisar el post al que haces alusión, en la página anterior

Podrás ver que sólo un exchange (bitfinex) y sólo en dólares, movió ayer 3 veces más volúmen de negociación en DÓLARES, que la empresa de mayor capitalización del ibex: Inditex

Si te quieres referir no a bitcoin, sino al resto de criptomonedas, esos cálculos deberías ponerlos en el hilo de altcoins, no en éste

Con fuentes de datos incluidas y comprobables por cualquiera. 
BTC ayer fue, sólo en bitfinex y en dólares (no hace falta mirar más exchanges), 3 veces más líquido que la empresa mejor valorada del ibex... esos datos contradicen tu argumento

Y esos cálculos que hiciste hace varias semanas, si son esos a los que te refieres ya los contesté con más datos, que mostraban, que en ese momento el volúmen en fiat de btc (dando tus cálculos como buenos) era hasta 3,3 veces superior a la liquidez de todo el ibex35

Como digo, ésto lo he apuntado en el post anterior que no sé si has leído
Si lo has leído y pasas de ello, o directamente no lees, posiblemente este será la última vez que replique y te trataré como al resto de trolls


----------



## Kuesko (29 Ago 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Es mas facil que un serpa himalayo aprenda surfeo a que estos moninos entiendan los misterios de la " contabilidad bulgara " ...
> Bueno , la inmensa mayoria de la gente no entiende el crecimiento exponencial ni la reserva fraccional ni siquiera la fisica cuantica ...
> Anyway ...el clapham lo intenta ...
> 
> ...



sólo puedo aplaudir.

muchos thanks.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2017 at 14:22 ----------

*Los bitcoins también podría denominarse tulipanes digitales

La evolución de las cotizaciones del bitcoin denota con toda claridad que esta cripto-moneda se ha convertido en un activo como cualquier otro y es objeto de una feroz actividad especulativa. Es decir, estamos frente a una burbuja especulativa que podría reventar en cualquier momento.

Los descerebrados usuarios de bitcoin están adquiriendo esta moneda digital no porque sea útil como medio de cambio. La están comprando porque su precio está aumentando. Es el mismo fenómeno que se ha presentado con todo tipo de activos en los mercados financieros y recuerda la fiebre de los tulipanes que invadió los Países Bajos en el siglo XVII.

El bitcoin se ha convertido en una colección de tulipanes digitales y es el protagonista de una burbuja que pronto tendrá que reventar.*


----------



## Digamelon (29 Ago 2017)

Kuesko dijo:


> sólo puedo aplaudir.
> 
> muchos thanks.
> 
> ...



Qué obsesión lo tuyo. Posteas lo mismo y lo mismo y lo mismo y otra vez lo mismo en un hilo sobre una cosa que no te gusta. ¿Cuál es tu objetivo? ¿Tienes necesidad de insistir tanto en esto o acaso te pagan?


----------



## workforfood (29 Ago 2017)

La realidad del bitcoin es esta:



> *121* direcciones o personas con* 2.925.674 BTC*
> *11.468.368* de direcciones o personas tienen *2.115 BTC*.


----------



## Arctic (29 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> La realidad del bitcoin es esta:



La realidad del bitcoin son los 4440$ que vale ahora mismo. Tú sigue discutiendo si son galgos o podencos, que la lista Forbes está llena de gente que al ver pasar las oportunidades se ponía a escribir.


----------



## tixel (29 Ago 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo creo que la gente que invertimos en criptos es a fondo perdido, y que hay mas liquidez de lo que se cree, ya que mucha gente ya no piensa pasar esos tokens a dolares o euros nunca mas.
> Pero hay criptos con funcionalidades muy concretas, que pueden ser muy útiles.



Estoy muy de acuerdo, y yo mismo me identifico al 100% con el perfil q dices. Pero también tienes q tener en cuenta las manos debiles q a medida que suba el precio habrá más y q inclumpliran lo de no volver a pasarlos a euros. Y habló por mi mismo. Aunque para la distribuccion sería bueno y segursmente para los holders tambien por la subida de precio y adopción.


----------



## p_pin (29 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> La realidad del bitcoin es esta:
> 
> 121 direcciones o personas con 2.925.674 BTC



Eres bastante penoso

121 x 2.925.674 = 354.006.554
jajaj pero tío que hay 16.500.000 bitcoins, revisa tus cuentas


----------



## workforfood (29 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Eres bastante penoso
> 
> 121 x 2.925.674 = 354.006.554
> jajaj pero tío que hay 16.500.000 bitcoins, revisa tus cuentas



No tienes comprensión lectora he dicho que 121 personas tienen 2.925.674 BTC, no que cada una de ellas tenga esa cantidad.


----------



## p_pin (29 Ago 2017)

Da lugar a dudas
Por otra parte, una dirección no tiene que ser de una persona, o incluso ser alguna de esas cuentas de algún comerciante, como algún grupo de minería, o de un exchange, o de una empresa.


----------



## workforfood (29 Ago 2017)

Y a saber el % de bitcoins que están perdidos para siempre, vamos que están en el limbo.


----------



## tixel (29 Ago 2017)

Una bonita pagina para seguir segwit. Las transacciones sw no llegan ni al 1% del total de transacciones.
SegWit Charts


----------



## Portador del Caos (29 Ago 2017)

¿Que ha pashaoooo? ¡¡¡4600$!!!


----------



## Arctic (29 Ago 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> ¿Que ha pashaoooo? ¡¡¡4600$!!!



Vaya preguntas, compañero. Si te lo están diciendo los que saben de esto: pocas direcciones con muchos bitcoins, pocas transacciones de SegWit, Bitcoin Cash comiendonos terreno, Clapham avisando cada seis horas de barreras infranqueables, una feminazi entrando al hilo a agradecerle que le haya explicado tan bien el timo de bitcoin... Elige la razón que más te guste y disfruta el viaje


----------



## asilei (29 Ago 2017)

la realidad del mundo es esta:
Nadie quiere tomar grandes posiciones hasta ver que pasa en Jackson Hole - Bolsamanía.com
Wall Street abre a la baja después del lanzamiento de misiles de Corea del Norte - Bolsamanía.com
Se esperan descensos en Wall Street en medio de las incertidumbres geopolíticas - Bolsamanía.com

¿que ha pasado en Jackson Hole? Pues que van a seguir con enchufando pasta
ReuniÃ³n en Jackson Hole

¿Cuales son las consecuencias de todo esto? Pues que se buscan valores refugio, en este caso el EUR (vete a saber tu porque)

Pero la reallidad es que hoy por hoy no existe ningún activo en el mundo, y cuando digo nunguno es ninguno, que ofrezca más garantías como reserva de valor que el BTC.

resultado BTC acaba de marcar un ATH en 4.700$
The Bitcoin Price Just Set a New All-Time High Above $4,700 - CoinDesk


----------



## mamendurrio (29 Ago 2017)

Hamster dijo:


> Muchas gracias.
> El caso es que mi versión de cartera es la 4.8.3
> es muy antigua, espero no cagarla.



Debes usar la última versión para operar. Ya sabes, para abrir ese wallet.dat de la ya anticuada versión.


----------



## Antonius Block (29 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Y a saber el % de bitcoins que están perdidos para siempre, vamos que están en el limbo.



De hecho supongo que algunas de las carteras con más bitcoins están efectivamente perdidas para siempre, precisamente por ser de las primeras.

En algún sitio vi la típica tabla de distribución pero tomando en consideración si las cuentas estaban activas (es decir, con transacciones recientes) y el cuento cambiaba.

No contemos con que hay 16 millones de bitoines en circulación porque en la práctica deben de ser sensiblemente menos. Ello hace que aumente el valor de cada uno de ellos debido a la escasez, pero con lo divisible que es un bitcoin pues tampoco pasa nada.

De todas formas es triste reconocerlo pero en ocho años de vida esto está más justamente distribuido que el euro ienso: Es lo que tiene un sistema deflacionario y sin autoridad que maneje su distribución.


----------



## mamendurrio (29 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Algo de lo que contais sin duda hay. Y ahi es donde me veo yo con un capital muy decente en btc y amigos y tengo un mal rollo en el q cuerpo por el q por un lado no creo mucho lo q dicen los numeritos y por otro tengo avaricia de esa cantidad muy decente convertirla en algo indecentemente decente estoy muy mal, pensando en estas cosas.
> Por lo q cada día me planteo decir, ya esta muy bien, no ves un puto duro real de todo esto,solo un numero y fantasias del futuro y estoy planteandome pasar btc a oro.
> Creo q hay plataformas q los cambian directamente y despues puedes rsclamar el oro real. Sabeis como es le proceso. Te lo envian a casa y no tienes nada q declarar al estado o como va eso?



Debes ser consciente de muchos hodlers de btc ya han recuperado lo que inviertieron inicialmente en FIAT. Que en caso de colapso total de btc no han perdido su inversión inicial. Harías bien en ir trabajando hacia eso.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2017 at 16:25 ----------

$ 4580 + $ 567 = *$ 5147*

Jejej, ya me entendeís 

---------- Post added 29-ago-2017 at 16:27 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Yo creo que la gente que invertimos en criptos es a fondo perdido, y que hay mas liquidez de lo que se cree, ya que mucha gente ya no piensa pasar esos tokens a dolares o euros nunca mas.
> Pero hay criptos con funcionalidades muy concretas, que pueden ser muy útiles.



Con btc se puede hacer muchas cosas hoy en día. No todos los hodlers no gastan parte de sus btc en adquirir productos/servicios te lo aseguro.


----------



## workforfood (29 Ago 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Ello hace que aumente el valor de cada uno de ellos debido a la escasez, pero con lo divisible que es un bitcoin pues tampoco pasa nada.



Claro que pasa si una moneda no aumenta su cantidad de emisión para ser soporte de transacciones tiene que aumentar su precio, lo de que se fraccione da igual, el bitcoin tal como está hecho no puede parar de subir. Esto hace que la propia moneda aumente de valor solo por su demanda.

Por eso no está vendiendo casi nadie, estas cantidades de 4600$ pueden ser ridículas el año que viene.


----------



## Antonius Block (29 Ago 2017)

No puedo estar más de acuerdo. Por consiguiente, tendemos dos diferentes monedas con dos diferentes modelos económicos:

Una, el fiat, en constante inflación, que utilizaremos para el día a día.
Otra, el bitcoin, deflacionaria, la utilizaremos como reserva de valor y para transacciones importantes.

Que baje la primera provoca que suba la segunda. A ver si así se cortan un poco los que manejan las impresoras de billetes. Asimismo, es un sistema que puede paliar los reiterados petardazos en los ciclos económicos basados en el modelo de keynesiano.

Veremos en qué acaba toda la epopeya. Saludos


----------



## tixel (29 Ago 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Debes ser consciente de muchos hodlers de btc ya han recuperado lo que inviertieron inicialmente en FIAT. Que en caso de colapso total de btc no han perdido su inversión inicial. Harías bien en ir trabajando hacia eso.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-ago-2017 at 16:25 ----------
> 
> ...



No se q tiene que ver eso. Si yo meto 5000 € en btc, recupero esos 5000 y ahora el valor de mis bitcoins es 200.000€, crees q con recuperar los 5000 ya estas satisfecho? Me parece q eso no va asi y si de repente el valor de mis btc es 20000, crees q mucha gente va a aguantar y pensar a mi plin q yo no pierdo nada. La gente no esta a no perder, esta a ganar, y lo q ves ahi es q has palmado 180000 pavetes de nada por mucho q no hayas perdido un euro.
Y no nos columpiemos con las aplicaciones de bitcoin, di cosas q hacen los holders q no sea gastar como dices, y no me vengas con icos y otras especulaciones.


----------



## ibg_kraft (29 Ago 2017)

Hasta los 135,000 USD/BTC no vendo, tampoco tengo nada que perder.


----------



## Nico (29 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No se q tiene que ver eso. Si yo meto 5000 € en btc, recupero esos 5000 y ahora el valor de mis bitcoins es 200.000€, crees q con recuperar los 5000 ya estas satisfecho? Me parece q eso no va asi y si de repente el valor de mis btc es 20000, crees q mucha gente va a aguantar y pensar a mi plin q yo no pierdo nada. La gente no esta a no perder, esta a ganar, y lo q ves ahi es q has palmado 180000 pavetes de nada por mucho q no hayas perdido un euro.



Creo que la clave del asunto está justamente en lo que planteas y la respuesta a eso es -como en todos los mercados- pensar seriamente:

- ¿ Cuáles son mis objetivos ?
- ¿ Cuál es mi estrategia de salida ?

No considero la "entrada" (que es otro aspecto clave en los procesos de inversión o especulación) porque doy por hecho que hablamos con gente que "está adentro" y esa etapa -sea por suerte, convicción, estudio o análisis- ya la pasó.

En los mercados hay que ser FLEXIBLE. Si he planificado algo y luego la realidad me muestra un escenario diferente tengo que saber adaptarme a él.

Por el modo en que está configurado Bitcoin *puede seguir subiendo*. Por su propia naturaleza (es un mercado pequeño pero GLOBAL y las reglamentaciones gubernamentales casi no lo afectan) se puede estirar mucho aún.

El problema que NADIE puede ignorar (salvo que, como un compañero más arriba "no me interesa si gano o pierdo") es que la "salida" es endiabladamente dificultosa y -esto es un hecho, no una opinión- si se llegara a dar un problema *el 95% de la gente no podrá hacerse* con la _"riqueza que tiene en los números de la pantalla"_.

Hagamos la lista de las cosas que hay que tener "listas" si quisiera salirme:

1) Tengo que *tener cuenta en un exchange* (no todos la tienen).

2) Mi cuenta tiene que tener la "autorización" para operar *en el mismo nivel o escala de lo que tuviera que liquidar* (hay exchanges que te autorizan $ 2000 x mes, salvo que presentes datos y puedes operar $ 50.000 por mes o, ya tienes que realizar una acreditación especial para mover $ 1 millón x mes, etc.)
De poco me servirá si tengo $ 20 millones si mi cuenta me permite operar sólo con $ 5000 x mes. :rolleye:

3) Tengo que tener mi cuenta del exchange vinculada a una cuenta bancaria QUE, a su vez, *tiene que HABILITARME para recibir montos en la escala de lo que tendría que liquidar*. (esto puede ser más simple porque, si ingresan a mi cuenta $ 20 millones, el banco me bloquea y luego hago un trámite y me desbloquea, no hay tanto problema... tarde o temprano los 20 millones llegará a mis manos.)

4) Tengo que tener mis bitcoins *EN EL EXCHANGE* (esto es complicado, grave y riesgoso. Los exchanges no son muy confiables, pueden ser hackeados, pueden fugarse con el dinero, etc.).

5) El exchange tiene que tener *un VOLUMEN acorde a lo que voy a liquidar* (en casi todos los exchanges que hay hoy puedes cambiar $ 10.000 o $ 50.000 sin problemas, no en todos podrás liquidar $ 5 millones para "salirte")

===

Supónganse que viene alguna circunstancia "extraña"... el que tenga sus bitcoins en un "cold wallet" y no tenga los cinco puntos arriba indicados NO TENDRA TIEMPO para resolverlos de urgencia.

Los exchanges se saturarán habilitando cuentas, no tendrán tiempo para verificar datos para subir los márgenes, la cadena de bloques se saturará y mi transferencia de bitcoins no entrará a tiempo al exchange, etc., etc.

Por eso digo que *MENOS DEL 5%* de la gente va a poder "salirse" si hubiera que hacerlo de "emergencia". *El resto NO SALDRA.*

===

Este es un "juego" en el que TODOS pueden "_ver los números en la pantalla_" pero en el que, sólo el 5% -o menos- podrá "tocarlos" en FIAT, para el resto habrá sido "pura emoción" y una anécdota para contar a los nietos.

===

Y, el que "quiera tocar" el FIAT tiene dos modos de hacerlo:

1) Estar absolutamente preparado con los 5 puntos de arriba (lo cual es riesgoso porque implica tener los bitcoins EN el exchange y no en la mano)

2) O bien, cuando se llegue a ciertos objetivos y con el mercado en calma, liquidar (total o parcialmente) con la comodidad y tranquilidad de poder hacerlo mientras "todo funciona".

Y, en este segundo caso, siempre quedará la duda si "no me fui muy temprano y me perdí de ganar más".

===

Esa es la "vida del inversor". *Tomar decisiones tratando de juntar más dinero que anécdotas para los nietos.*

No es sencillo... pero es lo que hay. :rolleye:


----------



## asilei (29 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> ... si se llegara a dar un problema ....



Esta es la clave, análisis de riesgos. Dado que la oferta de BTC está fijada ¿Que posibilidades hay de que se *"llegue a dar un problema"* tal que la demanda de FIAT aumentara exponencialmente?

¿Aumento súbito de los tipos de interés de las monedas FIAT? después de la gloriosa reunión de Jackson Hole, nada.

¿Tensiones geopolíticas? Con la capacidad politica de USA en entredicho, nada.

¿Hackeo/Suicidio de la Blockchain o BTC? Puede ser, pero después de las crisis de este verano, la confianza ha salido fortalecida.

¿Apocalipsi termonuclear? recuerda que Internet fué diseñada justamente para garantizar las comunicaciones en caso de ataque nuclear.

BTC tiene una ventaja fundamental frente a todos los demás activos. En caso de colapso global, es más probable que el panadero te venda una barra de pan por 10 Satoshis que por 1$.


----------



## remonster (29 Ago 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Entonces la semilla, sea de mycellium o de electrum se pueden usar en cualquier otro wallet que use seed para restaurar un wasllet d ecero? Estoy pensando en Electron Cash, que quiero ir recogiendo mis "dividendos" gratix en los próximos días. El Mycellium ya lo he vaciado.



Todo lo que metas en Electron Cash tienes que tirarlo luego. En vez de meter la semilla puedes sacar las claves privadas de las direcciones que tengas en electrum, mueves los btc de dirección, y sweepeas las direcciones en electron Cash (en este orden preciso). Así puedes conservar la semilla de electrum y no necesitas crear un wallet nuevo (sobre todo si te has tatuado la semillas ya sabes tú dónde)

Para importar la semilla de mycelium en electrum haz click en BIP39 (y la siguiente pantalla deja el defecto)

---------- Post added 29-ago-2017 at 19:01 ----------




Diamantina dijo:


> Por tus explicaciones deduzco que el bitcoin es una estafa piramidal.
> Gracias por explicarlo de forma que lo podamos entender quienes no participamos en este juego especulativo.
> Imagino que para engañar a los bitcoineros hacen falta sofisticados sistemas para hacerles creer lo que no es. Lo de las preferentes es para engañar abueletes, pero para engañar a jóvenes bien preparados hay que hacerlo de forma más retorcida, haciéndoles creer que son "los elegidos para dar el pelotazo" y luego, zas.



Naaa...las feminazis sois mu listas. Creo que no debe de haber más de un 5% de mujeres metidas en Bitcoin. El heteropatriarcado golpea de nuevo...

---------- Post added 29-ago-2017 at 19:03 ----------




Hamster dijo:


> A ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
> Tengo una cartera con medio bitcoin que compré hace unos años. Me olvidé del tema y ahora es un dinerillo.
> He abierto el monedero, creo que es el "oficial", el que se descarga todos los bloques, y me dice que es necesario un upgrade. Qué debo hacer? Descargar el nuevo y traspasar el medio BTC? No hay ningún botón para actualizar ni nada,
> Disculpad mi hijnorancia y perdón por interrumpir vuestra conversación.
> Gracias



Saca la clave privada de las direcciones donde tengas bitcoins, instala electrum y haz un sweep de todas las claves privadas. 

Así tendrás disponibles tus bitcoins en unos minutos y no necesitas descargarte toda la blockchain.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2017 at 19:04 ----------




mamendurrio dijo:


> btc hace 1 año: $ 573.20
> btc hace 2 años: $ 240
> btc AHORA: $ 4310
> 
> ...



Ahora $4550 

---------- Post added 29-ago-2017 at 19:05 ----------




Arctic dijo:


> Hoy la vida vuelve a sorprenderme. No daba yo un duro porque amaneciese el día en que daría las gracias al impresentable del clapham. Ese día ha llegado.
> 
> Clapham, tu obra literaria mantiene alejada del bitcoin a la tipeja esta. Tienes mi más sincero agradecimiento. Te thankearé tus 5 próximos post.



Tio, no cantes victoria...en cuanto se enteren que los machos somos mayoría entre los bitcoineros, las feminazis van a proponer un hardfork para limpiarnos los bitcoins :XX:

---------- Post added 29-ago-2017 at 19:13 ----------




Arctic dijo:


> una feminazi entrando al hilo a agradecerle que le haya explicado tan bien el timo de bitcoin...



Esto es más que significativo. La borregada se está enterando que existe bitcoin.


----------



## Nico (29 Ago 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Nico, no te cansas de equivocarte?



Señala el punto y lo conversamos, te parece ? :rolleye:

Por ahí tienes algunos puntos adicionales sobre los requisitos de salida y son de gran ayuda para aquellos que es la primera vez que invierten en algo (cosa bastante frecuente entre los bitcoñeros por su edad).


----------



## remonster (29 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Señala el punto y lo conversamos, te parece ? :rolleye:



Bitcoin a $95 carísimo de la muerte.

(un ejemplo, entre miles de tus mierdaposts)


----------



## Avispa (29 Ago 2017)

Especular es cosa de hombres... un poco amorales ¿no es cierto?::

Entré aquí porque leí una queja de que habían mandado el hilo a Temas Calientes y me llamó la atención, pero tengo fobia a hacer operaciones de dinero a través de internet. Dicen que Bitcoin es un medio de pago, pero también leo que hay que esperar horas para hacer operaciones. Todo esto me parece muy pesado de hacer y muy confuso. El Monopoly es un juego divertido, pero no me gusta jugar a ganar a consta de que otros pierdan, si no es con billetes de juguete. El póker también engancha y si le echas horas puede llegar a ser rentable. Son maneras de vivir. Por otra parte pienso que si alguien de los que "se sabe las reglas del juego" dice que no es de fiar, es para tenerlo en cuenta.
Al final todo el "juego" está basado en lo mismo: miedo al futuro y competitividad. Un aburrimiento, desde mi punto de vista. 
A lo mejor el Bitcoin es la neodictadura del proletariado minero, no se a la sensación de que formáis una empresa mundial de lotería. Igual es cosa mia pero cuando he visto a uno que preguntaba cómo tenía que hacer con medio bitcoin me ha parecido que estaba jugando a los cromos.
Perdonad si os ofende pero es "mi primera impresión al entrar".


> Hoy la vida vuelve a sorprenderme. No daba yo un duro porque amaneciese el día en que daría las gracias al impresentable del clapham. Ese día ha llegado.
> 
> Clapham, tu obra literaria mantiene alejada del bitcoin a la tipeja esta. Tienes mi más sincero agradecimiento. Te thankearé tus 5 próximos post.
> 
> ...


----------



## asilei (29 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Señala el punto y lo conversamos, te parece ? :rolleye:
> 
> Por ahí tienes algunos puntos adicionales sobre los requisitos de salida y son de gran ayuda para aquellos que es la primera vez que invierten en algo (cosa bastante frecuente entre los bitcoñeros por su edad).



Coincido en que son utiles los puntos de como salir, pero no coincido en la teoría de la puerta de salida pequeña, porque como te he dicho el caso de que *"se de el problema"* siempre puedes pagar directamente con BTC (o Satoshis concretamente), luego no necesitas usar ninguna puerta de salida.

Estarás de acuerdo sin embargo que la puerta de entrada si que es muy pequeña, en el momento que la puerta de entrada crezca, la avalancha de demanda para diversificar puede ser de tsunami. Y lo sabes.


----------



## gurrumino (29 Ago 2017)

¿Me podéis decir si lo que voy a hacer para sacar los bcc es correcto?.

Instalo Electron Cash en un pc que no tenga monedero electrum.

Envío todos los fondos de la dirección de electrum en que están los btc a otra direccion del mismo monedero.

Escribo la semilla o llaves privadas de la dirección ya vacia de btc del monedero electrum a electron Cash.

Otra cosa 8:, ¿cobran comisión por transferir btc entre direcciones electrum?.


----------



## Cetero (29 Ago 2017)

gurrumino dijo:


> Otra cosa 8:, ¿cobran comisión por transferir btc entre direcciones electrum?.



Sí. No hay manera de averiguar si la transferencia es entre direcciones del mismo electrum u otras diferentes. Se cobra todo igual


----------



## Pirro (29 Ago 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Nico, no te cansas de equivocarte?
> 
> Dedicas horas y horas a escribir análisis de mierda y la realidad siempre te acaba quitando la razón.
> 
> En serio, tienes que empezar a pensar de otra manera. El hombre es el único animal que tropieza 2 veces con la misma piedra, pero esque tu ya llevas 200 tropezones.



Realmente es una conducta casi patológica que hemos visto ya en muchos foreros. Cuanto más sube bitcoin, más necesidad sienten de hablar de el para advertir al mundo de lo mala inversión que es. Y es que en sus mentes, el hecho de que suba, lejos de hacerles reflexionar y reconsiderar su postura los reafirma, pues cuanto más alto es su precio tanto más esquivocado el mundo está. Hasta que se dan cuentan de que detrás de todo hay un intimísimo sentimiento de culpa por no haberse subido al tren.

En cualquier caso a Nico hay que reconocerle que de esta clase de personajes, ha sido el más cansino y perseverante. Pero tampoco vamos a culparle por ser argentino.


----------



## p_pin (29 Ago 2017)

No convirtáis en "mantra" la frase de Nico. Es falso que la puerta de salida sea pequeña, ya no sé cómo decirlo, ahora mismo sólo en Bitstamp, uno de los exchange que utilizo y a modo de ejemplo, hay más de 1250 bitcoin de demanda en dólares en la franja 4.250-4550 dólares. Es decir una venta de 1250 btc (5,7 millones de dólares) movería la cotización un 7% pero sólo en un exchange, el precio se recuperaría por arbitraje con el resto de exchange en minutos.

Y cualquiera lo puede comprobar, haciendo click en este link
https://www.bitstamp.net/market/tradeview/

Edite por que me pasé de ceros....


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> No convirtáis en "mantra" la frase de Nico. Es falso que la puerta de salida sea pequeña, ya no sé cómo decirlo, ahora mismo sólo en Bitstamp, uno de los exchange que utilizo y a modo de ejemplo, hay más de 1250 bitcoin de demanda en dólares en la franja 4.250-4550 dólares. Es decir una venta de 1250 btc (5,7 millones de dólares) movería la cotización un 7% pero sólo en un exchange, el precio se recuperaría por arbitraje con el resto de exchange en minutos.
> 
> Y cualquiera lo puede comprobar, haciendo click en este link
> https://www.bitstamp.net/market/tradeview/
> ...




Está claro que lo de que "la puerta de salida es pequeña" es otra de las gilipolleces del Nico. Ya se la has comparado con las acciones de grandes empresas del IBEX y no te ha hecho ni puto caso, prefiere ignorarte porque no le interesa, la "puerta de salida" del BTC es enorme si la comparamos con esas empresas (Inditex, etc)

Pero es que ademas eso aplica tambien a las cuentas bancarias en $, € o lo que sea. Si todo el mundo va al banco a vaciar sus cuentas también habrá un problema !!!


----------



## Registrador (29 Ago 2017)

Diamantina dijo:


> Especular es cosa de hombres... un poco amorales ¿no es cierto?::
> 
> Entré aquí porque leí una queja de que habían mandado el hilo a Temas Calientes y me llamó la atención, pero tengo fobia a hacer operaciones de dinero a través de internet. Dicen que Bitcoin es un medio de pago, pero también leo que hay que esperar horas para hacer operaciones. Todo esto me parece muy pesado de hacer y muy confuso. El Monopoly es un juego divertido, pero no me gusta jugar a ganar a consta de que otros pierdan, si no es con billetes de juguete. El póker también engancha y si le echas horas puede llegar a ser rentable. Son maneras de vivir. Por otra parte pienso que si alguien de los que "se sabe las reglas del juego" dice que no es de fiar, es para tenerlo en cuenta.
> Al final todo el "juego" está basado en lo mismo: miedo al futuro y competitividad. Un aburrimiento, desde mi punto de vista.
> ...



Cuando dentro de, digamos, 5 años el bitcoin sea moneda de pago en Internet y cuando haya miles de millonarios y los ministros de economía hablen del riesgo que supone el Bitcoin para el estado del bienestar, habrá un observatorio de la mujer que hará un estudio (subvencionado) y se llevará las manos a la cabeza diciendo que el 90% de los bitcoins están en poder de hombres y que el 98% de los desarrolladores son hombres. Vendréis las Charos feminazis a exigir q el 50% de los bitcoins sean redistribuidos para las mujeres y abrires miles de hilos de mierda criticando al Bitcoin cuando la realidad es que el trabajo y el riesgo todos estos años lo hemos hecho los HOMBRES teniendo q aguantar la gilipolleces de eunucos como Chapman kuesko o las memeces de charos como tú. Si queréis algo en el reparto, empezar a currar ya y arriesgar vuestro puto dinero. Dejad de ser unas putas garrapatas.


----------



## workforfood (29 Ago 2017)

Ando por los foros mas grandes de internet y la repercusion del bitcoin es practicamente 0. Solo hay que leer este foro que no comenta nadie de la secta es decir especuladores que le dan al bitcoin, como le dan al oro, o al forex. En la calle la repercusion es lo habeis adivinado 0. La puerta de entrada esta cerrada nadie va a meter el sueldo de varios meses para especular. Porque, pues sencillo el ultimo que entra va a pagar los beneficios del que compro por 10, 100, meter 4000 esta fuera totalmente de la calle, y solo hay que ver que en este hilo no entra nadie que no sea de la secta, y gente que hace reflexiones porque le da la gana o porque se aburre simplemente, se le echan a degüello. Va a ser interesante la evolucion del bitcoin en el futuro ya los que entren solo seran inversores, la moneda P2P ya ha desaparecido.


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Ando por los foros mas grandes de internet y la repercusion del bitcoin es practicamente 0. Solo hay que leer este foro que no comenta nadie de la secta es decir especuladores que le dan al bitcoin, como le dan al oro, o al forex. En la calle la repercusion es lo habeis adivinado 0. La puerta de entrada esta cerrada nadie va a meter el sueldo de varios meses para especular. Porque, pues sencillo el ultimo que entra va a pagar los beneficios del que compro por 10, 100, meter 4000 esta fuera totalmente de la calle, y solo hay que ver que en este hilo no entra nadie que no sea de la secta, y gente que hace reflexiones porque le da la gana o porque se aburre simplemente, se le echan a degüello. Va a ser interesante la evolucion del bitcoin en el futuro ya los que entren solo seran inversores, la moneda P2P ya ha desaparecido.




Pues si aun asi estamos a $4500 imaginate lo que va a pasar cuando se empiece a hablar en esos foros...


----------



## workforfood (29 Ago 2017)

Si solo teneis que ver este foro una moneda de valer nada a valer mas de 4000 $ y todo el mundo pasa como de comer mierda para comentarlo, antes estan comentando cualquier chorrada, que Nico o el clapham o yo nos pasemos para comentar es para dar salsilla a un post que no despierta interes alguno.


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Ago 2017)

12 sesiones del mismo hilo y 276 páginas, y "no despierta interes alguno". 

Tiene que doler, lo sabemos, hasta se te nubla la razón.


----------



## workforfood (29 Ago 2017)

Mira la variedad de usuarios que postean, es practicamente nula con repecto a cualquier otro post, sois los mismos de siempre, no se si te has dado cuenta de ello, di en la calle que una moneda ha pasado de valer nada a valer como un coche y te miraran como si les ofreces un plato de mierda ningun interes en ello.


----------



## p_pin (29 Ago 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pues si aun asi estamos a $4500 imaginate lo que va a pasar cuando se empiece a hablar en esos foros...



Para disgusto de alguno, creo que nos vamos a 4800


----------



## workforfood (29 Ago 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pues si aun asi estamos a $4500 imaginate lo que va a pasar cuando se empiece a hablar en esos foros...




Que no lo entiendes que cuanto mas suba, la gente lo ignorara al completo, porque ya esta completamente fuera de su alcance, solo sera cosa de inversores. Cuando estaba a 1000 entraba un monton de gente diferente para comentar algo la mayoria criticas, cuanto mas sube, la gente ya directamente lo ignora.


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Que no lo entiendes que cuanto mas suba, la gente lo ignorara al completo, porque ya esta completamente fuera de su alcance, solo sera cosa de inversores. Cuando estaba a 1000 entraba un monton de gente diferente para comentar algo la mayoria criticas, cuanto mas sube, la gente ya directamente lo ignora.




Como va a estar fuera de su alcance, cada uno que invierta lo que quiera/pueda. Como si solo tienes 100€ para invertir, no tiene que ver con lo que cueste el bitcoin.


----------



## BlueArrow (29 Ago 2017)

Bueno, parece que la predicción de remonster se cumple. Se supone que en este ciclo de self-similarity llegaríamos hasta una cota superior en torno a los 4500, más o menos.

Ahora, o empieza un ciclo bajista, o definitivamente el mercado ha evolucionado, Bitcoin se ha hecho mainstream y la fractalidad se ha roto dando paso a algo nuevo.

Según mis cálculos, la cota estaría entre los 4600 - 6200. Pero, personalmente, creo que ya estamos en otra fase, no veo esto cayendo hasta los 2000 o por ahí y manteniéndose a esos niveles más de 10 años.

Creo que este año superamos definitivamente los 5K y el año que viene estaremos hablando de más de 10K.

Creo que superar los 5K va a ser un evento de importancia en la psique colectiva comparable a cuando se superaron los 1000.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Ago 2017)

Como dirían en la guardería, los ath dan para paja :XX: :XX:

---------- Post added 29-ago-2017 at 23:04 ----------




workforfood dijo:


> Mira la variedad de usuarios que postean, es practicamente nula con repecto a cualquier otro post, sois los mismos de siempre, no se si te has dado cuenta de ello, di en la calle que una moneda ha pasado de valer nada a valer como un coche y te miraran como si les ofreces un plato de mierda ningun interes en ello.



Mira, estoy totalmente de acuerdo en lo que dices. 

Para mi BTC es exactamente lo mismo que le pasó a Internet.

Se creó en 1969, y hasta 20 años después casi nadie sabía que era eso de Internet. El que tenía un ordenador en su casa era un friki.

En los 90, se podía empezar a navegar, la gente tuvo acceso a los ordenadores y era algo como 'muy cool' tener Windows 95. A finales de los 90s era cuando tener una conexión en casa ya no era tan raro.

Ahora, en 2017, el mundo es inconcebible sin Internet. Quitan Internet 2 días, y hay suicidios en masa.

Internet necesitó 30-35 años para que la sociedad lo incorporase. BTC lleva 8 años. Pero no es BTC. Es el concepto de lo que es una criptomoneda. Mejora con mucho todo lo que hay a nivel monetario. Que alomejor muere de éxito... pero empeñarse en que es una tecnología que no tiene futuro, es vivir en la irrealidad.

Yo si que me creo que BTC el día de mañana pueda no valer nada porque otra le coma todo el terreno. Pero que las criptomonedas no tienen futuro... no lo veo.


----------



## comparto-piso (30 Ago 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Está claro que lo de que "la puerta de salida es pequeña" es otra de las gilipolleces del Nico. Ya se la has comparado con las acciones de grandes empresas del IBEX y no te ha hecho ni puto caso, prefiere ignorarte porque no le interesa, la "puerta de salida" del BTC es enorme si la comparamos con esas empresas (Inditex, etc)
> 
> Pero es que ademas eso aplica tambien a las cuentas bancarias en $, € o lo que sea. Si todo el mundo va al banco a vaciar sus cuentas también habrá un problema !!!



En realidad si un 10% de la gente quiere vender sus bitcoins de golpe el precio se hunde pero algo valdra pero si un 10% de la gente que tiene dinero en el banco lo quiere sacar perderían todo al quebrar todos los bancos del mundo a la vez. Habría corralito mundial


----------



## workforfood (30 Ago 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Como va a estar fuera de su alcance, cada uno que invierta lo que quiera/pueda. Como si solo tienes 100€ para invertir, no tiene que ver con lo que cueste el bitcoin.



Pero la gente tiene la manía de invertir en unidades monetarias completas, no en monedas con 8 decimales, no sé si me entiendes. Es decir la gente que va al exchange mete una pasta gansa y le salen decimales sale corriendo.

---------- Post added 30-ago-2017 at 09:13 ----------

A Nico le comento que sus análisis son brillantes, pero no tiene en cuenta una cosa las variable ocultas, quién cojones ha hecho subir desde diciembre a Agosto algo que estaba burbujeado a 1000$ a más de 4000$. La otra burbuja se explicaba fácilmente por la prohibición del gobierno chino a sus nacionales de limitar el cambio de moneda y tampoco es que subiera una barbaridad de 700$ a 1000$, pero ahora.

A mí me parece que hasta los propios bancos centrales, están comprando la moneda para ellos es calderilla, meten fiat y la hacen subir artificialmente, a mí me parece que la quieren manipular de precio pero bien a su conveniencia, pumpearla ¿para dejarla de caer cuando menos te los esperes?


----------



## Registrador (30 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero la gente tiene la manía de invertir en unidades monetarias completas, no en monedas con 8 decimales, no sé si me entiendes. Es decir la gente que va al exchange mete una pasta gansa y le salen decimales sale corriendo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-ago-2017 at 09:13 ----------
> 
> ...



Le falltan aliens a tu teoría pero bueno como fantasía no está mal, si no fuera por el pequeño detalle que los balances de los bancos centrales son públicos y ningún banco central tiene ningún bitcoin en sus balances.


----------



## gurrumino (30 Ago 2017)

gurrumino dijo:


> ¿Me podéis decir si lo que voy a hacer para sacar los bcc es correcto?.
> 
> Instalo Electron Cash en un pc que no tenga monedero electrum.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (30 Ago 2017)

*Es un sí*



gurrumino dijo:


> gurrumino dijo:
> 
> 
> > ¿Me podéis decir si lo que voy a hacer para sacar los bcc es correcto?.
> ...


----------



## gurrumino (30 Ago 2017)

Ocnarf Aviv dijo:


> gurrumino dijo:
> 
> 
> > Sí
> ...


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (30 Ago 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Como dirían en la guardería, los ath dan para paja :XX: :XX:
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-ago-2017 at 23:04 ----------
> 
> ...



Pienso exactamente lo mismo. Lo único que también pienso que todavía queda para que le coman el terreno a BTC, si es que se lo acaban comiendo algún día. Tiene el poder de la marca, como la Coca-Cola.


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (30 Ago 2017)

*Salu2*



gurrumino dijo:


> Ocnarf Aviv dijo:
> 
> 
> > Muchas gracias por el Sí, pero me has generado otra duda, lo que dices de desinstalar electroncash es una vez cambiados por cash ¿no?. Si no los quiero vender puedo seguir con el monedero en ese ordenador aparte, supongo.
> ...


----------



## gurrumino (30 Ago 2017)

Ocnarf Aviv dijo:


> gurrumino dijo:
> 
> 
> > No es molestia, pregunta lo que quieras.
> ...


----------



## mamendurrio (30 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No se q tiene que ver eso. Si yo meto 5000 € en btc, recupero esos 5000 y ahora el valor de mis bitcoins es 200.000€, crees q con recuperar los 5000 ya estas satisfecho? Me parece q eso no va asi y si de repente el valor de mis btc es 20000, crees q mucha gente va a aguantar y pensar a mi plin q yo no pierdo nada. La gente no esta a no perder, esta a ganar, y lo q ves ahi es q has palmado 180000 pavetes de nada por mucho q no hayas perdido un euro.
> Y no nos columpiemos con las aplicaciones de bitcoin, di cosas q hacen los holders q no sea gastar como dices, y no me vengas con icos y otras especulaciones.



Sólo digo que si en total invertiste 5000 de FIAT en btc, y con el tiempo recuperas esos 5000 iniciales, ya es imposible que pierdas lo que inicialmente invertiste pase lo que pase. Es obvio, claro, pero lo pongo como contraste a gente que sin embargo tiene metido hasta la segunda hipoteca de la casa y si todo saliera mal se quedaria sin nada

---------- Post added 30-ago-2017 at 15:42 ----------




gurrumino dijo:


> ¿Me podéis decir si lo que voy a hacer para sacar los bcc es correcto?.
> 
> Instalo Electron Cash en un pc que no tenga monedero electrum.
> 
> ...



Entiendo el método que ha dicho remonster, para que no sea necesario crear un nuevo monedero Electrum a donde enviar tus btc para vaciar el primero...)
Todo lo que metas en Electron Cash tienes que tirarlo luego. En vez de meter la semilla puedes sacar las claves privadas de las direcciones que tengas en electrum, mueves los btc de dirección, y sweepeas las direcciones en electron Cash (en este orden preciso). Así puedes conservar la semilla de electrum y no necesitas crear un wallet nuevo (sobre todo si te has tatuado la semillas ya sabes tú dónde) (...)

Yo personalmente ya había creado nuevo monedero electrum, al cual he enviado todo lo que tenía en el monedero inicial, dejando ese vacío. Me ha parecido más seguro y no tengo tatuado la semilla en el culo asi que no me suponia mucho esfuerzo. Entonces, vaciado ya de btc, usaré la semilla en el monedero de Electron Cash para coger los BCH gratix.
Sí, aunque envíes de una dirección a otra tendrás que pagar fee (comisión), es como cualquier otra transacción.
Sí, el electon cash instalarlo en un Pc diferente, no conectado con el otro. Y ese Pc diferente que no tenga ni rastro de electrum de anteriores instalaciones (el electron cash, por lo menos al principio no se si todavia resulta que te importaba automáticamente por defecto todos los wallets de Electrum que encontrara en el Pc donde lo instalas !)

---------- Post added 30-ago-2017 at 15:57 ----------




workforfood dijo:


> Mira la variedad de usuarios que postean, es practicamente nula con repecto a cualquier otro post, sois los mismos de siempre, no se si te has dado cuenta de ello, di en la calle que una moneda ha pasado de valer nada a valer como un coche y te miraran como si les ofreces un plato de mierda ningun interes en ello.



Y entretanto....

*
La Bolsa de Moscú está haciendo preparativos para implementar el intercambio de BTC y otras criptos...
*
Moscow Stock Exchange Prepares to Trade Cryptocurrency - Bitcoin News
Moscow Stock Exchange is creating an infrastructure to trade cryptocurrencies such as bitcoin. The exchange plans to trade cryptocurrencies as well as derivatives and exchange-traded funds (ETFs) based on them. This announcement closely follows the plan by Deputy Finance Minister Alexei Moiseev to regulate bitcoin as a financial asset.



Porque es un plato de mierda y ningun interés en ello.







---------- Post added 30-ago-2017 at 16:02 ----------




gurrumino dijo:


> gurrumino dijo:
> 
> 
> > ¿Me podéis decir si lo que voy a hacer para sacar los bcc es correcto?.
> ...


----------



## Morfosintáctico (30 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> 3) Tengo que tener mi cuenta del exchange vinculada a una cuenta bancaria QUE, a su vez, *tiene que HABILITARME para recibir montos en la escala de lo que tendría que liquidar*. (esto puede ser más simple porque, si ingresan a mi cuenta $ 20 millones, el banco me bloquea y luego hago un trámite y me desbloquea, no hay tanto problema... tarde o temprano los 20 millones llegará a mis manos.)



¿No conoces localbitcoins?

Por cierto, las mayúsculas en internet significan gritos, no hace falta que grites tanto hombre, que se te entiende igual.


----------



## tixel (30 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Ando por los foros mas grandes de internet y la repercusion del bitcoin es practicamente 0. Solo hay que leer este foro que no comenta nadie de la secta es decir especuladores que le dan al bitcoin, como le dan al oro, o al forex. En la calle la repercusion es lo habeis adivinado 0. La puerta de entrada esta cerrada nadie va a meter el sueldo de varios meses para especular. Porque, pues sencillo el ultimo que entra va a pagar los beneficios del que compro por 10, 100, meter 4000 esta fuera totalmente de la calle, y solo hay que ver que en este hilo no entra nadie que no sea de la secta, y gente que hace reflexiones porque le da la gana o porque se aburre simplemente, se le echan a degüello. Va a ser interesante la evolucion del bitcoin en el futuro ya los que entren solo seran inversores, la moneda P2P ya ha desaparecido.



No se cuales son los foros mas grandes pero si tomamos slashdot y reddit como de los de mas solera ya te digo yo q la gente alli sabe lo q son.


----------



## Morfosintáctico (30 Ago 2017)

Diamantina dijo:


> Especular es cosa de hombres... un poco amorales ¿no es cierto?::



No, no lo es. ::

No es lo mismo especular con comida o pisos que especular con consolas antiguas, sellos o bitcoin. Igual que no es lo mismo matar un mosquito que matar a diez personas.



Diamantina dijo:


> Al final todo el "juego" está basado en lo mismo: miedo al futuro y competitividad. Un aburrimiento, desde mi punto de vista.



¿Competitividad? ¿Con quién?

Cuanto más entres en estos hilos, más te aburrirás entonces. Avisada estás.



Diamantina dijo:


> Igual es cosa mia pero cuando he visto a uno que preguntaba cómo tenía que hacer con medio bitcoin me ha parecido que estaba jugando a los cromos.
> Perdonad si os ofende pero es "mi primera impresión al entrar".



Si, es cosa tuya. 

Imagínate la impresión de un cromañón entrando en las oficinas de feisbuc o en la bolsa de Londres. Algo parecido. Y no te preocupes, no creo que nadie se ofendiese por ello )


----------



## Avispa (30 Ago 2017)

VaReLaDaS dijo:


> No, no lo es. ::
> 
> No es lo mismo especular con comida o pisos que especular con consolas antiguas, sellos o bitcoin. Igual que no es lo mismo matar un mosquito que matar a diez personas.
> 
> ...



Vamos a dejarlo en que es un entrenamiento para aprender a especular. "Algo" entre invertir en bolsa, comprar sellos de Afinsa y poner un "Compro Oro".::

Competitividad respecto a los que pagan más que tú por tener lo mismo que tú. ¿No es ahí donde se obtiene la ganancia? Eso es lo que he entendido.

Los humanos llamados "primitivos" tenían sistemas culturales tan válidos para ellos como lo es para ti el tuyo. Los "antiespeculaciones" tenemos otras "riquezas" que seguramente a ti te interesan menos que las que tú atesoras.
Saludos.


----------



## Morfosintáctico (30 Ago 2017)

Diamantina dijo:


> Vamos a dejarlo en que es un entrenamiento para aprender a especular. "Algo" entre invertir en bolsa, comprar sellos de Afinsa y poner un "Compro Oro".::



¿Entrenamiento? Muchos han puesto dinero ahí porque han visto que subía y punto, y para tenerlo en el banco parado, mejor en ese otro activo. Lo de los sellos, compro oro, la bolsa, son paridas de quien no entiende ni entenderá nunca lo que es un activo digital. Lo más parecido sería tener un juego en formato digital, que lo puedes descargar cuando quieras. Aunque igual ésto te suena tanto o más a chino. :ouch:



Diamantina dijo:


> Competitividad respecto a los que pagan más que tú por tener lo mismo que tú. ¿No es ahí donde se obtiene la ganancia? Eso es lo que he entendido.



Sí, pero también le pago yo más al tendero por una barra de pan que lo que le paga él a su proveedor, y no sé que tiene que ver eso con la competitividad ni pajas mentales varias.



Diamantina dijo:


> Los humanos llamados "primitivos" tenían sistemas culturales tan válidos para ellos como lo es para ti el tuyo. Los "antiespeculaciones" tenemos otras "riquezas" que seguramente a ti te interesan menos que las que tú atesoras. Saludos.



¿Y a mi qué me cuentas de los sistemas culturales de los "primitivos"? ¿Hablamos ahora de los derechos de los grandes simios si quieres? ¿Tú que sabes de las "riquezas" que atesoro yo o nadie? :bla:

En fin, que por lo que veo, Juana está en tu casa.


----------



## Nico (30 Ago 2017)

VaReLaDaS dijo:


> ¿Entrenamiento? Muchos han puesto dinero ahí porque han visto que subía y punto, y para tenerlo en el banco parado, mejor en ese otro activo. Lo de los sellos, compro oro, la bolsa, son paridas de quien no entiende ni entenderá nunca lo que es un activo digital. Lo más parecido sería tener un juego en formato digital, que lo puedes descargar cuando quieras. Aunque igual ésto te suena tanto o más a chino. :ouch:



Cada dos o tres post lo repito tratando de poner las cosas en perspectiva pero, la naturaleza humana (que no ha cambiado, ni cambiará) hace que unos cuantos prefieran dejar actuar los filtros *del miedo o la ambición o la fantasía* en vez de operar los sanos reflejos de *la inteligencia, la astucia y la sagacidad*.

Como he tenido la enorme bendición de recibir más frutos de los que merezco, no tengo ninguna "envidia". Por el contrario, lo que MAS QUISIERA es que, *todos* los que han conseguido ganancias con este tema y en este foro, *salieran FORRADOS de su aventura*.

Lo *primero* que tienen que acordarse (o aprender si son tan jóvenes que no hay recuerdos previos) es que los "pelotazos" *son cosa frecuente* en una economía capitalista.

- Hubo una vez un "pelotazo" con las acciones en la década del 20 (del siglo pasado).
- Hubo una vez un "pelotazo" con las empresas y las acciones de Internet (la revolución de las "punto com") en los 90s (del siglo pasado)
- Hubo una ve un "pelotazo" con los inmuebles y las hipotecas y los bonos subordinados en la primera década de este siglo.

Y antes que eso hubo "pelotazos" con las acciones de las Indias Orientales, los tulipanes, las acciones del canal de Suez, las acciones del Canal de Panamá, etc., etc., etc.

Lo que también tienen que SABER, ENTENDER Y COMPRENDER es que los "pelotazos", por su propia dinámica *NO DURAN PARA SIEMPRE*. Por eso los llamamos "burbujas"... porque explotan.

Cada vez que hubo un "pelotazo" *se dijo lo mismo* (_esta vez es diferente, este pelotazo no es igual que los otros, por qué llamas a esto pelotazo si es un cambio en la naturaleza misma de la economía, etc._)

Lo que tienen que SABER, ENTENDER Y COMPRENDER es que los "pelotazos" no pueden durar para siempre porque, por su propia naturaleza llegarían a abarcar la TOTALIDAD DEL UNIVERSO (crecen de modo exponencial) y eso es imposible. En un punto dado llegan a su máxima posibilidad y colapsan.

Si esto no fuera así hoy viviríamos todos con tulipanes, o acciones del canal de Panamá, o acciones de las Indias Orientales, o acciones de la década de los 20s, o acciones de las "Punto.Com 1.0", o hipotecas y bonos subordinados.

Y no vivimos de eso, ni con eso !! :rolleye:
Directamente NO EXISTEN MAS !!

El primer prestamista egipcio que prestó al 20% o 50% hubiera sido dueño de todo el mundo bastante antes de que aparecieran los romanos !! (y no es el dueño del mundo un prestamista egipcio).

===

La *segunda cuestión* que no deberían perder de vista es que de todos estos "pelotazos" hay gente que GANA y gente que PIERDE.

Casi todos deben tener un ejemplo de *alguien que se "forró"* con las hipotecas o los inmuebles (por citar el pelotazo más reciente y del que muchos -o todos- deben tener experiencia personal) y deben tener ejemplos *de alguien que se fundió* (o al menos perdió).

===

El *tercer punto* a tener en cuenta es que resulta muy difícil saber (ex ante) cuándo una burbuja va a petar. En general los avisos, indicios y advertencias suelen ser anteriores pero, como la realidad muestra UNA COSA DIFERENTE (todo sigue subiendo), uno tiene tendencia a poner los avisos en la categoría del "pastorcillo mentiroso" (cuántas veces dijo que esto se venía abajo y todavía sigue creciendo...)

Muchas burbujas y pelotazos *crecen* hasta BASTANTE MAS ALLA de lo que la imaginación más febril puede creer lógico. Hasta los más convencidos suelen claudicar, callar o ser excluidos antes de que acontezca.

Y por eso los que pecan de prudencia, a veces "salen" mucho antes de que la fiesta se acabe y hasta terminan arrepentidos por eso.

Hay que decirlo porque es una de las reglas del juego. A veces el "prudente" que compró a $ 100 y se fue a $ 600 (600% de ganancia, brutal!) llora en las esquinas lastimero al ver que ha llegado a $ 4800 :´( ( por qué !!... por qué !!!... si me hubiera quedado hubiera hecho el 4800% y sólo hice el 600%... qué idiota fui !!)

El juego *NO ES SENCILLO*.

===

Pero, que una burbuja pueda *crecer más allá de los límites más delirantes y durar más que la paciencia de un monje budista*, no quiere decir que durará para siempre... porque si lo hiciera *abarcaría TODO EL MUNDO* y eso no ocurre ni puede ser !!

El inteligente, o afortunado que logró "montarse" en una burbuja, tiene que ser TAN O MAS INTELIGENTE o afortunado para tener *lista su salida a tiempo*.

Para ganar en una burbuja HAY QUE ESTAR ADENTRO (cierto) pero, sólo gana *el que SALE A TIEMPO* (y esta es la parte difícil, difícil, recontradifícil).

===

Con el juego de las criptomonedas *hay un "pelotazo"*. Uno más en la larga historia de pelotazos (_esta vez es diferente_) de la Humanidad. Guste a quien guste y no guste a quien no guste.

Que aún puede *durar BASTANTE TIEMPO es cierto*. No hay un modo claro -al menos no hoy- de decir con soltura y buen tino que "está terminado", o "termina antes de fin de año. Esto es real.

Por los "fundamentales" que tiene este "pelotazo" en particular -luego los analizaré para que los entiendan y vean- no me causaría ninguna sorpresa si el Bitcoin llega a $ 8000 o $ 12.000 o $ 15.000.

Algo me dice que no va a llegar a tanto pero, ni por asomo me atrevería a jurar que no lo hará.

Pero, *que va a terminar* (como todos los pelotazos) es un hecho.

Que los compañeros del foro que, por inteligencia o suerte están montados en la ola *salgan GANANDO*, sería *BUENISIMO*.

Estos dos puntos:

- Dinámica o "fundamentales" de este pelotazo
- Algunos puntos o indicios de "cuándo" puede terminar o, al menos, estrategias para fijar PERSONALMENTE el punto de salida.

*Los voy a tocar luego*.

El objeto del presente post es:

1) Recordar que, por la propia dinámica de la naturaleza humana y el sistema capitalista, las "burbujas" o "pelotazos" *existen de modo recurrente*. Siempre.

2) Cada burbuja o pelotazo, para quienes están adentro parece que _*"esta vez es diferente, no acabará nunca, es una 'nueva economía', etc."*_.

3) La propia naturaleza de los petolazos y la realidad de los crecimientos exponenciales *IMPIDEN que duren para siempre* (de lo contrario el mundo sería de un prestamista egipcio o de un holandés con tulipanes o de un inversor de Wall Street de 1929 o del dueño de las hipotecas o de un chico con una "punto com")

4) Suelen crecer *MAS ALTO y POR MAS TIEMPO* de lo que las mentes más afiebradas suelen imaginar. Los que se salen antes -cuando la prudencia lo indica como adecuado- salen ganando pero, sufren por no haber acompañado la ola por la más tiempo.

5) Al final, *unos GANAN y otros PIERDEN*. Como no todos pueden GANAR, lo inteligente es analizar QUE HICIERON y COMO y CUANDO los que SI GANARON para *tratar de EMULARLOS*.

6) Recuerden que los "números en la pantalla" no son "reales". Lo "real" es lo que tengan en la mano cuando explote.


----------



## p_pin (30 Ago 2017)

Nico no se estera que la mayoría de los que llevan tiempo en btc confían más en los "numeros de su pantalla" que en el gobierno de su nación y el fiat que fluye por sus cloacas

Bitcoin, _tu banco y cada día el de más gente_


----------



## Nico (30 Ago 2017)

Como el software del foro "pega" los posts del mismo autor (cosa muy incómoda) no quería meter este otro punto sin que hubiera un post de algún otro compañero en el medio para poder diferenciarlos (de lo contrario hubiera sido un tochazo infumable).

Decía que iba a tratar estas dos cuestiones:

- Dinámica o "fundamentales" de este pelotazo
- Algunos puntos o indicios de "cuándo" puede terminar o, al menos, estrategias para fijar PERSONALMENTE el punto de salida.

===

*VaReLaDaS* había citado los sellos más arriba y ya que trajo la referencia creo que *FORUM FILATELICO* servirá como un bonito ejemplo de la dinámica subyacente en este proceso.

Hay diferencias y similitudes estupendas para analizar.

Para quienes no recuerdan o conocen el modelo brevemente lo refresco (redondeando o eliminando algunos detalles para no hacerlo muy largo):

1) Hay una actividad de larga data, con precedentes históricos, carga cultural, mercados de compra y venta, precios y siglos de referencias: *la filatelia*.

2) *FORUM FILATELICO* era una empresa normal, que compraba y vendía sellos, armaba los catálogos, tenía liderazgo en su mercado, no estafaba a nadie, etc. La habían fundado en 1979 y, durante más de dos décadas fue una empresa de lo más normal y enfocada en su actividad.

3) A principios de este siglo el bajo interés bancario hizo crecer el interés por otros instrumentos financieros y, los responsables de FORUM en esos momentos se "enganchan" en un modelo (que también llevaba AFINSA, una competidora) de promover la "inversión" en sellos con una tasa de rendimiento de un 300% superior (o más) a lo que ofrecían los bancos.

4) El modelo y las condiciones parecían impecables:

a) Eran SELLOS. Los sellos existen y tienen valor.
b) Se compran y venden sellos en todo el mundo.
c) Los sellos se "revalorizan" con el tiempo.
d) La empresa tiene más de 20 años !
e) Todos invierten... qué puede salir mal ?
f) Hacen publicidad, le dan premios, son amigos del Rey, los artistas y deportistas... es legal !
g) Están auditados por una auditoria internacional !
h) Tienen un seguro del Lloyds !
i) El gobierno los ha aprobado !

Las cripto tienen MUCHAS MENOS CONDICIONES que esto !! :8: (no tiene auditoria, no tienen seguros, no están "aprobadas" por el Estado, no tienen 300 años de historia)... al lado de los sellos son baba de caracol !!

5) Y, lo que era un "modelo de negocios" lógico a pequeña escala, cuando se convirtió en la meca de cientos de miles de inversores (sólo en Forum había más de 350.000) y empezó a mover miles de millones de euros, *se convirtió en un ponzi*.

6) FORUM para que el modelo "funcionase" organizaba subastas en Londres donde salía "un" sello XX a la venta y -oh sorpresa- siempre se vendía "precio record". Luego, multiplicaba el valor de ESE SELLO vendido (a un amigo) por TODO EL STOCK y daba por "market cap" el valor de su stock. :rolleye:

7) Por si fuera poco, los CATALOGOS donde los "inversores" podían consultar el "valor" de sus sellos... los imprimía FORUM FILATELICO !!

8) FORUM jamás dejó de pagar los intereses a nadie.

9) Finalmente el Gobierno, advertido de que quizás tendría que "pagar" por esto que se había convertido en una estafa piramidal, cierra las empresas _"casualmente"_ 9 días después de que la compañía de Seguros Lloyds dijese que "no renovaba" el seguro. 

===

Como podrán advertir, lo que era un negocio REAL a cierta escala, dejó de serlo *cuando su volumen excedió las condiciones del mercado*.

Para "simular" esas condiciones de mercado FORUM tuvo que:

a) Manipular las subastas.
b) Manejar la información (lo hacían con sus catálogos).
c) Comprar EMISIONES COMPLETAS a Casas de la Moneda cada vez más exóticas porque, NO ALCANZABAN LAS ESTAMPILLAS normales para su volumen (compraban en Togo, Hong Kong y otros sitios donde les imprimían sellos 'a pedido').

Y, como es habitual, el proceso no tuvo un final "suave" sino abrupto (las causas pueden ser muchas pero SIEMPRE es "abrupto").

Más datos acá:

Fórum Filatélico - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Para que adviertan el "modelo", este párrafo es interesante:



> El Sr. Dupplin, miembro de la Real Sociedad Filatélica, viajó a Madrid en junio para inspeccionar los sellos en la sede del Forum Filatélico. _"No eran más que trozos de papel bonitos,"_ Sr. Dupplin dijo al Financial Times. Agregó que dudaba del valor de la inversión de sellos Europa-temáticos del Fórum Filatélico. [...] Los comerciantes de sellos dicen que *es sólo por el funcionamiento de un mercado cerrado que Forum Filatélico puede sostener esos precios inflados por sus sellos*.



===

En el "mundo cripto" tenemos tokens digitales (equivalen a los sellos) que se usan para "guardar y no para usar" (como los sellos que no se usaban para mandar cartas) porque "se revalorizaban" en las subastas (en este caso en los "exchanges" que manejan cuatro tíos que nadie sabe quienes son).

En el caso de FORUM y AFINSA "salirse" era casi imposible:



> Tras comprar en Afinsa el producto "Contrato de Intermediación Temporal" por un importe de 600 euros, llevamos el lote de sellos que nos habían entregado *a 11 filatelias para sondear el valor que pueden tener en el mercado*. En 9 de ellas *rechazaron hacer una valoración* debido a que no trabajan con este tipo de sellos. En 2, nos proporcionaron el precio de catálogo, que ronda el 16% del dinero que habíamos invertido. Además nos advirtieron de que si nosotros los quisiéramos vender *posiblemente no conseguiríamos ni siquiera la tercera parte del precio del catálogo*. Por tanto, si Afinsa quebrase o no cumpliese con su compromiso, el valor de mercado del bien que sirve como garantía sólo cubre aproximadamente el 5% de lo invertido.



En el caso de las 'cripto' la gran mayoría depende de 'pasarse al Bitcoin' para poder hacerlo pero, para "salirse del Bitcoin" hay que tener una serie de condiciones que ya expliqué (cuenta en un exchange, autorización para los límites, vinculación a la cuenta del banco, etc.)

Es decir... *entrar es FACIL, salir es DIFICIL*.

Los "_números en la pantalla_" de las cripto o de los sellos de AFINSA o FORUM nunca dejaban de "subir y subir"... en los papeles todos eran "millonarios", en la práctica el valor de los sellos no cubría ni el 10% del dinero en juego.

(...les suena de algo ?...)

Y, una dinámica similar (en los mensajes, convicciones, ideas, artículos y cálculos) los van a encontrar en las acciones de 1929, las "punto com", el NASDAQ, las hipotecas, etc.

===

Eso si, la gran diferencia es que AFINSA Y FORUM *fueron intervenidas por el Estado* en tanto que difícilmente un Estado pueda tener injerencia real sobre las criptos (salvo quizás EE.UU. y, aún así puede que tampoco).

Lo cual refuerza el punto de que, en este caso el LIMITE y el PLAZO es muy pero muy difícil de estimar.

===

Una vez más y para no hacer largo esto dejaré un lugar en el medio y conversaré sobre las "salidas".


----------



## p_pin (30 Ago 2017)

La salida? 


... la bajita del fondo


----------



## species8472 (30 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Como el software del foro "pega" los posts del mismo autor (cosa muy incómoda) no quería meter este otro punto sin que hubiera un post de algún otro compañero en el medio para poder diferenciarlos (de lo contrario hubiera sido un tochazo infumable).
> 
> Decía que iba a tratar estas dos cuestiones:
> 
> ...



1) Los sellos te los pueden quitar, las crytocoins no salvo que regales tus claves
2) Los sellos no se pueden transmitir a la otra parte del mundo de manera instantanea y de manera secreta si emisor y destinatario quieren, las cryto si
3) Los sellos se pueden falsificar, las crypto no
4) Las cryptos tienen un mercado enorme con un volumen de transacción que ya supera los 6.000 millones de dolares al día. Los sellos dudo que hayan llegado en ningún momento a la centésima parte de esa cantidad
5) En Japón, tercera economía mundial, ya están legalizados como método de pago. Prueba a pagar en Japón o algún sitio con sellos
6) Las crypto permiten descentralizar cualquier actividad o intercambio financiero ya sean transacciones, seguros, apuestas, etc. ¿con los sellos que se puede hacer? ya no sirven ni para enviar cartas

y esto lo que se me ocurre así rápido


----------



## p_pin (30 Ago 2017)

Y se podría añadir:

- Que los de afinsa y forum, robaron pasta, blanquearon dinero, y otros delitos
- Que la inversión en esos sellos tenía como contrapartida un interés de un 6% o superior (btc no promete nada)
- Era difícil salir de afinsa? yo anteayer solicité a un exchange transferir 2000 euros a mi cuenta bancaria que han llegado hoy mismo
- Que btc tiene un precio basado en la oferta y la demanda en un mercado libre y transparente. Los sellos eran una mezcla de estafa y ponzi


----------



## Nico (30 Ago 2017)

Empecemos por decir que no todo proceso que se inicie como una burbuja (o tenga una fase intermedia de burbuja) forzosamente tiene que colapsar.

Existen puntos de equilibrio que tienen que ver con los ingresos/egresos y las aplicaciones concretas.

También es bueno recordar que, aunque una burbuja estalle NO TODO lo que formó parte de la burbuja desaparece.

La burbuja inmobiliaria, como proceso descontrolado en el que los precios "subirían para siempre" y la cantidad de inmuebles "crecería hasta el infinito" explotó pero, las casas ya construidas quedaron (aunque muchas quedaron a la mitad o son inusables).

Con esto quiero decir que, puede que haya una burbuja en las criptos, puede que estalle pero, aún así eso no significa forzosamente que "todo desaparecerá". Quizás estallen las "alt-coins" y no el bitcoin.

Quizás estalle bitcoin y no ethereum.

Así que, hay que poner las cosas en el contexto adecuado.

===

Ahora bien... si todo se estabiliza o el mundo sigue ello no representa ningún problema para nadie. El análisis se hace para que aquellos que necesiten un poco de ideas, criterios o datos para ANALIZAR la situación, tengan elementos para hacerlo.

Cada quien hace sus análisis y cada quien toma sus decisiones. Nunca he aconsejado a nadie que "compre bitcoins" y nunca he aconsejado a nadie que "no compre" bitcoins (está todo escrito). Siempre he apuntado a que MANEJEN DATOS para tomar decisiones inteligentes.

El juego no consiste en "tener números en la pantalla" sino en "dar el pelotazo" llevándose la pasta al bolsillo. Que no queden sólo las "anécdotas" para contar a los nietos sino los beneficios "constantes y sonantes" de la suerte (o astucia o inteligencia) que se tuvo en su momento.

Dicho lo cual, empiezo:

Hay *tres (3) hipótesis* principales por las que este mercado puede hacer "pum" de un modo rápido y violento permitiendo sólo la salida de unos pocos y dejando a MUCHOS "llorando" por la riqueza esfumada. Una de las hipótesis tiene algunos giros adicionales explicaré cuando llegue a ella.

*1) Fallo técnico catastrófico:*

A esta altura le doy muy poca probabilidad. La tecnología de blockchain es muy sólida y, en su aplicación "monetaria" ha demostrado su funcionamiento.

Pero, con la inclusión de SW y LN quizás surja algún problema que hoy desconocemos y que, de repente, en horas, haga que la estampida deje a los elefantes furiosos a la altura del betún.

No hay modo de previsionar esta circunstancia. Si ocurre será una sorpresa para todos (salvo para los pocos que la descubran o causen).


*2) Ataque gubernamental:*

Tiene alguna chance de ocurrir y, hasta podría llegar a ser muy efectiva (cerrando exchanges más que todo) pero, tampoco se vislumbra esta posibilidad hoy día.
La extensión del fenómeno cripto a nivel global, la interacción de diferentes jurisdicciones, la dispersión de exchanges, mineros, usuarios, etc. hace muy difícil que un gobierno pueda encarar un golpe definitivo al sistema.

El único gobierno que tiene ese poder es EE.UU. pero, al mismo tiempo, es donde más difusión tienen las criptos a nivel empresario, de inversión, académico, usuarios y demás.


*3) Salida masiva de inversores:*

Posiblemente esta sea la hipótesis con más probabilidades de ocurrir y en ésta hay tres "causas" de su origen. Me voy a detener en ellas porque, son las pocas "pistas" que uno puede "oler" y es bueno tenerlas presentes.

*a) Los "grandes" que manejan el cotarro, toman todo y se van.*

Esta -lamentablemente- es la que menos puede previsionarse. Cuando los "grandes" (que serán 10 o 20) decidan irse lo harán rápido y sin tomar prisioneros.

El asunto es que no todos los grandes están conectados entre si y, si por alguna causa uno (o un pequeño grupo) iniciara la estampida, podrían obligar al resto a sumarse para no quedarse "con los números en la pantalla".

De todos modos, dado que ganan FORTUNAS con los trades, la distribución de chapas, las subas y bajas digitadas y las comisiones en los exchanges no veo que tengan mucha motivación para hacerlo.

Al menos HOY tampoco aparece como muy cercana.

*b) Deja de ingresar dinero:*

En este caso lo que disminuye es el ingreso de "dinero fresco". Los 'grandes' son los que controlan los números y son los primeros que tendrán acceso a este dato... lo aguantarán un tiempo, moverán las noticias, buscarán más pardillos pero, si todo eso falla alguno - algunos o todos empezarán la salida y, generarán el "efecto estampida" al que hacía referencia en el punto anterior.

Por el momento hay un ingreso razonable de fondos porque, a los "occidentales" se han sumado, primero los chinos y hoy los coreanos y japoneses... seguramente buscarán el modo de sumar a más asiáticos o ver si consiguen subir al carro a los latinoamericanos para mantener el juego marchando.

De todos modos el mercado aún no es tan grande como para haber agotado las opciones y, podría darse el caso de que durante MUCHO TIEMPO ingresase dinero. No se vería tanto en la cotización del Bitcoin pero si en las "alts" que podrían generar pelotazos dentro de su ecosistema uno tras otro y, de este modo, sostener el "gran juego" mientras van explotando mini-burbujas debidamente controladas.

*c) Tu madre (o esposa) te dice "eres loco o estás fumado":*

Esta es la causa que yo considero más probable -el título va en chiste por supuesto pero, a eso me refiero-.

Los "grandes" no se quieren ir (ganan fortunas), sigue ingresando dinero pero... un grupo importante de gente *empieza a liquidar sus "tokens"* y la salida de dinero se hace importante... los grandes detectan antes que nadie el fenómeno y empiezan con sus liquidaciones masivas para no ser _"los tontos que se quedan con sus números en la pantalla"_.

Pensemos en esto... mucha gente compró a buen precio pero, con un capital bastante reducido... hoy tiene el equivalente a su piso !!... o a no tener que trabajar más en su vida !!

¿ Hasta dónde va a "estirar la soga del riesgo" cuando puede "capturar" esa riqueza de verdad y quizás, hasta lo necesite para ser feliz ?

En estos momentos ($ 5000 x BTC+BCH) alguien con *30 o 40 btc se compra su piso !!*

El que tenga *100 btc, se compra piso+auto+ahorro en el banco !!*

Y, el que tenga 1000 btc, compra 12 pisos, en uno vive, del alquiler de los otros 11 saca unos 6000 euros mensuales sin molestias y, todavía le queda en el banco una pasta para ver qué negocio sigue.

En realidad, considerando pisos de $ 180.000 para comprarse 15 pisos hacen falta unos 600 btc !! (con 300 paga los impuestos por la ganancia).

1000 btc
======
300 (impuestos)
600 (compra de 15 pisos y un auto)
100 btc en el banco de "colchón".

_¿ Cuánto creen que falta para que a muchos les empiece a 'temblar' la mano por hacer esto y resolver su vida ?_

600 o 1000 btc no son mucha cosa pero, cuando la mano le empiece a temblar a 1000 o 2000 personas en el mundo... el proceso se iniciará y puede dar lugar a la estampida de los elefantes.

===

De TODAS las probabilidades creo que la *3.c* es la que veremos primero... y, los que no estén preparados se van a quedar "con los números en la pantalla" aunque, algún afortunado tendrá 15 pisos y vivirá de rentas para el resto de su vida.


----------



## Morfosintáctico (30 Ago 2017)

Nico eres como el típico bisabuelo con alzheimer que te cuenta la misma historia una y otra vez cambiando algún detalle que otro.

Pero lo peor de todo, es que es una historia que el pobre anciano vio en la TV y se piensa que es la gran novedad, mientras que el resto de la humanidad la hemos leído hace años en hinternec.


----------



## Skull & Bones (30 Ago 2017)

para que quieres 10/15 pisos?? ::


----------



## Avispa (30 Ago 2017)

Quien dice quince pisos dice dos empresas y una caravana para viajar por el mundo...

El caso es que cuando hay un buen capital disponible la gente quiere hacer algo más que ver números en una pantalla. Si eso se produce a un ritmo x todo bien, pero si el ritmo es de 10x igual el sistema no funciona tan eficientemente y se producen estampidas. 

Los números en la pantalla, si no corresponden a una riqueza real material solo son boletos de lotería. Para que te toque la lotería hay que cambiar el boleto por dinero y eso solo se puede hacer cuando te toca el premio: cuando vendes en el mejor momento es el gordo, pero hay premios menores en el camino.

Pero todo el mundo sabe que una cosa es que te pueda tocar premio y otra que te toque. Tener criptomonedas es como tener muchos boletos de lotería, pero cuanta más gente los tenga menos probabilidades hay de que toque.

La lotería no es necesaría para la economía y lleva mucho tiempo funcionando. No hace falta que las criptomonedas sean necesaria para que funcionen. Con unos buenos anuncios en los momentos de los sorteos importantes es suficiente para que se vendan todos los boletos.
No se si me explico, pero es lo que voy entendiendo por las intervenciones un poco críticas sobre el tema.


----------



## p_pin (30 Ago 2017)

Diamantina dijo:


> Quien dice quince pisos dice dos empresas y una caravana para viajar por el mundo...
> 
> El caso es que cuando hay un buen capital disponible la gente quiere hacer algo más que ver números en una pantalla. Si eso se produce a un ritmo x todo bien, pero si el ritmo es de 10x igual el sistema no funciona tan eficientemente y se producen estampidas.
> 
> ...



Cada día se producen millones de ventas en euros y dólares, muchos salen, por la razón que sea, por que han alcanzado su objetivo, por que quieren gastárselo en "x",... pero otros compran... y de momento viendo la tendencia y la cotización es que los que quieren bitcoin (demanda) son superiores a la oferta existente.

Los manipuladores repiten que "no se puede salir", pero todos los días, repito hay millones de ventas, y el precio siga arriba.

Decir que es una lotería es una gilipollez, quien quiere vende, el precio lleva muchas horas cerca de máximos, ha habido tiempo de sobra para que el que quiera vender haya vendido


----------



## mamendurrio (30 Ago 2017)

Menuda cagada el Electron Cash de los cojones. Acabo de cargar la primera semilla de un monedero que tenia en Mycelium (que vacié totalmente de btc antes) y la cantidad de saldo en BCH son menos que lo que tenía en btc en el Myc. Tambie´n al lado de cada transaccion en la historia de transacciones del Electron Cash pone "not confirmed".
¿Alguna experiencia/idea con esto? Es que no veo que haya ningjun otro monedero de BCH aparte de Electron Cash que no implique bajarse todo el puto blockchain.


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Ago 2017)

Iba a replicar los argumentos del Nico pero ya se ha encargado él de hacer ese trabajo. Enumera un monton de causas para la posible "estampida" y en cada una de ellas termina diciendo que es poco probable o improbable (no sé para que enumera esas causas entonces)

Replicaré a la última ya que es la unica que ha dejado abierta. Su teoria es que llegado un determinado precio a la gente le entre el vértigo por poseer una cantidad muy grande de dinero al cambio y decida vender de golpe. Pues bien, eso lleva pasando desde que el bitcoin se puso a $1. Gente que habia minado varios miles de bitcoins cuando no valian nada de repente se encontraron que tenian varios miles de dolares y decidieron vender, quizas no todos pero puede que una parte. Lo mismo le ocurrio a la gente que compró a $1 y al cabo de un tiempo se encontró que su inversion se multiplicó por 10 y decidio vender una parte. Asi ha venido pasando sucesivamente y continuamente hasta los precios actuales.

Es decir, la gente no pasa del todo a nada de repente. Si tu tienes X bitcoins y estan valorados al cambio digamos en $99.000 no esperas a que suba a $100.000 y en ese momento vendes todo de golpe. Si estas tranquilo a 99k tambien estas tranquilo a 100k y si no con solo vender 1k ya vuelves de nuevo a tener 99k. Espero que se entienda el ejemplo, el fondo es que la gente vende sus bitcoins poco a poco y segun este mas alto menos gente queda con bitcoins comprados a precios muy bajos. Seguro que cuando el bitcoin estaba a $1000 habia mas gente con bitcoins comprados a $1 de los que hay ahora que estamos a $4500.


----------



## Claudius (30 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> De TODAS las probabilidades creo que la *3.c* es la que veremos primero... y, los que no estén preparados se van a quedar "con los números en la pantalla" aunque, algún afortunado tendrá 1*5 pisos y vivirá de rentas para el resto de su vida.*




Te estás haciendo mayor.. No lo veo... hay que pensar como los millennials que son los que tienen que pagarme los servicios sanitarios. La pensión estatal no se la espera. 

1)
Yo iré aumentado mi posición en acciones de VAG (propietaria de Lamborghini)

2)
A ver a quien hay que soltar el 3% aunque sea migajas de Sovren Ibiza y a ver como meto la cabeza en magusta

3)
Estoy pensando en lanzar a través de una offshore para el punto 2 servicios específicos para cryptousuarios de escorts de alto nivel.
Por la encuesta de hace unas horas, dónde se desvela que 99,99% de los usuarios son varones, que necesitan relajarse, a lo lobo de wall street.

Hay que adaptarse a los clientes y es lo que el boceto de estudio de mercado demanda: lambo, yates y escorts

:XX: :XX:


----------



## p_pin (30 Ago 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Menuda cagada el Electron Cash de los cojones. Acabo de cargar la primera semilla de un monedero que tenia en Mycelium (que vacié totalmente de btc antes) y la cantidad de saldo en BCH son menos que lo que tenía en btc en el Myc. Tambie´n al lado de cada transaccion en la historia de transacciones del Electron Cash pone "not confirmed".
> ¿Alguna experiencia/idea con esto? Es que no veo que haya ningjun otro monedero de BCH aparte de Electron Cash que no implique bajarse todo el puto blockchain.



Solo te puedo decir que yo lo hice importando las claves privadas (una por cada dirección de entrada de btc) y no tuve problemas

Creo que también habia una aplicación de movil, pero ni idea de como va
Coinomi - Free, Secure, Open-Source, Multi-Coin, Multi-Asset, HD Wallet for Bitcoin and Altcoins


----------



## Antonius Block (30 Ago 2017)

Pero válgame el señor, ¿dónde se han metido Muyuu, Roger That, Sr. Mojón, Remonster, Blue Arrow...? Me sangran los ojos :XX:

Aunque rara vez suelo coincidir con el forero Nico me postro ante su buen redactar, siempre bien estructurado y argumentado, así como la sempiterna perseverancia de que ha hecho gala desde que sigo el hilo, allá por 2013. 

También es un forero educado y desear la prosperidad económica sin condiciones a todos los coforeros le honra mucho. Bienqueda es usted un rato y le agradezco sus aportaciones con toda sinceridad.

Sin embargo siempre me parece leer la misma historia, ya rebatida hasta la saciedad. Cuando el btc despuntó y llegó a la entonces asombrosa suma de 266 dólares, en este hilo se leían básicamente los mismos discursos por cada uno de los foreros (de hecho muy poca gente que siga por aquí ha cambiado manifiestamente su parecer). A diferencia de otros post en lo que solamente se puede leer "BURBUJA, SCAM, PONZI, ESTAFA PIRAMIDAL", me gusta leer al forero Nico porque aunque casi nunca me convenza, sí hace que piense. Y eso enriquece el debate.

Este hilo está muriendo de éxito. Es el día de la marmota y es una pena. Hace mucho que no hay nada que me capte la atención.

Para terminar me apetece irme un poco por las ramas como hacía un amigo mío también argentino que me irritaba mucho, provocándome una mezcla de sentimientos entre la envidia y el descojone, por su cómo conseguía ligar comiéndoles el tarro a las chavalas con conceptos profundos que suenan muy interesantes pero que no llevan a ninguna parte (más que al catre). Y bien que lo sabía, el bribón.

Me dispongo a defender la postura de que prácticamente no hay nada en la vida que no sea una burbuja. De hecho es un concpeto tan amplio que trasciende y supera al ámbito económico: el Big Bang es una burbuja. La juventud, si nos paramos a pensarlo, también es una burbuja. Indudablemente la excitación que precede al orgasmo es una enorme burbuja física y emocional. Cualquier cosa que no esté estática sigue el patrón de una burbuja si se observa en el lapso de tiempo adecuado.

A donde quiero llegar es que yo me quedo con una sensación similar tras leer sus aportaciones, las cuales sin embargo son siempre de agradecer aunque sea sólamente por el trabajo que hay detrás de redactar tan extensos posts. Que el bitbicho tropezará fuerte en algún momento dado (como ya lo ha hecho más de una vez por cierto) lo sabemos todos. Pero su mera existencia es todo un experimento económico y social que nadie sabe hacia dónde puede llevar, encontrándose en estos momentos cada vez más gente lista analizándolo estupefacta. Saludos cordiales


----------



## Avispa (31 Ago 2017)

Me gusta más hablar de lo que suponen y pueden suponer las criptomonedas que la actividad de ganar dinero con ellas. 
Es algo nuevo y como tal es muy interesante seguir lo que va sucediendo. Pero también veo límites como los tienen cada vez más los "paraísos fiscales".
Vale que no se pueda controlar, pero si un gobierno legisla sobre ello, por mucho que se pueda efectivamente operar con criptomonedas, no dejaría de ser una actividad ilegal. 
Erá fácil descargarse música pirateando y ahora tenemos spotify y los manteros ya no venden cedés ni nadie se molesta en descargar música tardando un buen tiempo.
Igual se inventa un sistema de pago que mejora las criptomonedas y pierden sentido. Nada se puede asegurar cuando las cosas dependen de las tendencias de millones de personas. Los seres humanos somos siempre un poco imprevisibles y el funcionamiento de las criptomonedas depende de lo que hagan, o no hagan, muchas personas a la vez. Y también dependen de lo que unos pocos decidan, los que mejores posiciones tengan en esos mercados.
En eso se parecen a las inversiones en bolsa. No influye lo mismo el que tiene mucho que el que tiene poco. Cuando pocos acumulen mucho su poder será mayor que el de muchos que acumulen poco. 
Lo bueno de este hilo es que hay gente que está contenta haciendo algo que le gusta y además gana dinero con ello.


----------



## Nico (31 Ago 2017)

Qué cordial y gentil tu comentario *Antonius Block* y si bien técnicamente puedes considerarme "argentino" (esposa e hijos, dinero y propiedades locales) los viejos del foro saben que soy ex-pat... eso si, de los viejitos porque hace poco más de 20 años que gasto las suelas por acá (vine para las privatizaciones con equipos técnicos vinculados a una multinacional española).

De todos modos la respuesta a tu punto es conveniente que la haga citando el texto de ninfireblade que resulta muy interesante:




ninfireblade dijo:


> Replicaré a la última ya que es la unica que ha dejado abierta. Su teoria es que *llegado un determinado precio a la gente le entre el vértigo por poseer una cantidad muy grande de dinero al cambio y decida vender de golpe*. Pues bien, eso lleva pasando desde que el bitcoin se puso a $1. Gente que habia minado varios miles de bitcoins cuando no valian nada de repente se encontraron que tenian varios miles de dolares y decidieron vender, quizas no todos pero puede que una parte. Lo mismo le ocurrio a la gente que compró a $1 y al cabo de un tiempo se encontró que su inversion se multiplicó por 10 y decidio vender una parte. *Asi ha venido pasando sucesivamente y continuamente hasta los precios actuales.*
> 
> Es decir, la gente no pasa del todo a nada de repente. Si tu tienes X bitcoins y estan valorados al cambio digamos en $99.000 no esperas a que suba a $100.000 y en ese momento vendes todo de golpe. Si estas tranquilo a 99k tambien estas tranquilo a 100k y si no con solo vender 1k ya vuelves de nuevo a tener 99k. Espero que se entienda el ejemplo, *el fondo es que la gente vende sus bitcoins poco a poco y segun este mas alto menos gente queda con bitcoins comprados a precios muy bajos*. Seguro que cuando el bitcoin estaba a $1000 habia mas gente con bitcoins comprados a $1 de los que hay ahora que estamos a $4500.




Excelente observación *ninfireblade* y, en efecto, es lo que ha venido pasando hasta ahora sin problemas -porque, si hubiera habido problemas lo sabríamos y lo cierto es que no los hubo-. ¿ Correcto ?

Y te estaba por sumar un punto pero, incluso -aunque de un modo indirecto y quizás no claro del todo- tú mismo lo indicas: Una persona que compró a $ 1 hoy, a $ 5000 tiene "toda" la ganancia para llevarse (y podría tentarse con el 5000% de ganancia) pero, una persona que compró a *$ 2870*, si bien lleva ganado un 75% (una bestialidad en cualquier mercado), todavía tiene "gusto a poco" y está esperando en realidad que llegue a *$ 150.000* cada uno (como dijo un compañero de este hilo dos páginas atrás).

El problema no pasa por ahí !

El problema pasa cuando el monto que tienes en tu mano "resuelve" tu vida de algún modo. Antes de eso, como en el Casino, sigues jugando "todo o nada" porque, el monto que has puesto no cambia tu vida... el "truco" llega cuando el monto *SI CAMBIA TU VIDA*.

Hasta no hace mucho (meses apenas) el que tenía 7000 btc con el mercado a $ 1000 quizás sentía "sudores fríos" -y hasta quizás alguno se salió como bien dices- pero, el que tenía 50 btc ni se inmutaba porque, con $ 50.000 se iba a dar una fiestacha infernal pero, su vida no iba a cambiar mucho... mantenía la apuesta.

Hoy, el que tiene 50 btc a $ 5000 tiene un piso (y más que bueno) o un piso y un auto (más modestos).

Y, salvo que sea un millonario, en general el que consiguió esos 50 btc, puso mucho de su bolsillo y quizás ganó la diferencia "tradeando" con alts... y hoy tiene un piso de los buenos o un piso y un auto !!... en cualquier momento empieza a "transpirar" pensando en su opción.

Y, como te dije, el que habiendo entrado un poco antes y tiene 200 o 300 btc realmente está "a un tris" de que si toma la decisión NO TRABAJA MAS EN SU VIDA.

Mientras MAS SUBA el btc (a $ 10.000 a $ 15.000) más y más gente, mucha de ella modesta, algunos humildes incluso tendrán un cambio de vida al alcance de la mano... y ya no serán los "ricos" de 7000 btc... estarás hablando de gente con 10 o 20 btc !!

¿ Cuál es el momento en que se produce el "_cambio de clima_" y, *de ese modo misterioso que tienen los mercados en reaccionar* opera una masa crítica de gente a la que, lo que ya hizo "le cambia la vida" y empiezan a vender un poco por encima del DINERO QUE ENTRA ?

En ese momento, "_los que si manejan el mercado_" y "_tienen los datos_" (que tú ni yo tenemos) pueden advertir que están a punto de "perderse la torta" y, el primero que haga la conversión de sus btc (muchos) para llevarse la torta (enorme) será el que genere el "efecto manada" que pondrá en marcha un mecanismo de alta velocidad e impacto (ocurre en horas, apenas en días).

Cualquiera que haya estado en un subasta (y más aún el que sea rematador) conoce esa "electricidad" que tienen los mercados y el modo en que reaccionan... ayer estaban "tranquilos" y, de repente, todo cambia y la locura se desata !

Mientras *MAS SUBA DE PRECIO el btc*, habrá más y más gente (y cada vez más impredecible y cada vez con más necesidades) que ingresa en la zona donde, sus hasta ayer "humildes y pocos" btc, empiezan a tener un valor que *LES CAMBIA LA VIDA*.

- _No ha ocurrido hasta ahora ?_... cierto.
- _No está ocurriendo YA ?_... también es cierto.

- *NO OCURRIRA NUNCA ?*... piénsalo... las burbujas "eternas" no existen o serías esclavo de un egipcio dueño del Mundo.


----------



## ninfireblade (31 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Mientras *MAS SUBA DE PRECIO el btc*, habrá más y más gente (y cada vez más impredecible y cada vez con más necesidades) que ingresa en la zona donde, sus hasta ayer "humildes y pocos" btc, empiezan a tener un valor que *LES CAMBIA LA VIDA*.




Esta frase hay que cogerla con pinzas porque realmente no tiene por que ser como dices. La gente no suele esperar a vender sus bitcoins hasta alcanzar un valor que "les cambie su vida". Cuantas veces he leido en foros a gente queriendo vender sus 0.0x bitcoins que le dieron en una faucet hace años porque ahora ya son 50 ó 100 "eurazos". O los que en un momento dado invirtieron 300€ y en cuanto se convirtieron en 600€ ya les faltaba tiempo para recoger los beneficios.

Los que mantienen cantidades grandes de bitcoins (100 para arriba) desde hace tiempo (el que los compro a 3000 no esta en el caso de que "le soluciona la vida") normalmente cumplen 2 requisitos:

1 - Tienen una forma de ganarse la vida actualmente y no necesitan el dinero que les proporcionaria la venta de sus bitcoins para el dia a dia.

2 - Creen en el potencial del Bitcoin, entienden como funciona tecnicamente, lo siguen desde hace años y son conscientes de que es una genialidad que tarde o temprano alcanzará una adopcion masiva.

Y por tanto no llegará un dia que se levanten por la mañana y digan: "voy a vender todos mis bitcoins de golpe". Si acaso se daran algun capricho con una parte de ellos. Y si ese capricho se puede pagar directamente en bitcoin, sin pasar por fiat pues mejor que mejor.


----------



## Ojodelince (31 Ago 2017)

Nico
_"Mientras MAS SUBA DE PRECIO el btc, habrá más y más gente (y cada vez más impredecible y cada vez con más necesidades) que ingresa en la zona donde, sus hasta ayer "humildes y pocos" btc, empiezan a tener un valor que LES CAMBIA LA VIDA."_

En todo este proceso, más si tenemos en cuenta el medio y largo plazo, todas las papeletas apuntan a que la demanda del btc como mínimo se va a mantener... y la oferta? A la oferta le espera un penoso halving en 2020, por no hablar de los continuos aumentos de la dificultad de minado. En cualquier caso no es difícil imaginar un escenario futuro en el que la oferta se vaya reduciendo paulatinamente mientras que la demanda sigue su (lento o rápido, según se quiera ver) crecimiento. Es verdad Nico que puede haber una burbuja del btc... a lo mejor porque hay una estampida de bitconeros que a un precio X quieren cambiar súbitamente de vida, pero creo que a la gran mayoría de los que estamos por aquí nos da en la nariz que los tiros van justo en la dirección contraria. Y viendo la evolución de los acontecimientos, las noticias, referencias mil... todo va encajando en esa dirección.

Por cierto, me encanta la frase _"Me dispongo a defender la postura de que prácticamente no hay nada en la vida que no sea una burbuja"_ de Antonius Block. Me he reído mucho al darme cuenta de que es algo absolutamente cierto. Seguro que este mismo hilo ha atravesado su periodo burbujero, pero es que hasta las propias aficiones no son sino burbujas que tarde o temprano revientan. Todo en la vida, y por ende en la economía, está sujeto a ciclos, expansivos y recesivos. Puedo asegurar, y aseguro, que tarde o temprano, volveremos a vivir otra crisis. Es ley de vida 

Diamantina;
_Igual se inventa un sistema de pago que mejora las criptomonedas y pierden sentido. Nada se puede asegurar cuando las cosas dependen de las tendencias de millones de personas. Los seres humanos somos siempre un poco imprevisibles y el funcionamiento de las criptomonedas depende de lo que hagan, o no hagan, muchas personas a la vez. Y también dependen de lo que unos pocos decidan, los que mejores posiciones tengan en esos mercados._

Tienes razón, pero la historia demuestra que generalmente los nuevos medios de pago no eliminan los anteriores, simplemente resultan accesorios. Las tarjetas de crédito no han anulado el dinero convencional (aunque creo que en Dinamarca están en ello y para 2030 pretenden eliminar el dinero físico- por cierto, ¿aumentará la demanda cripto en ese escenario?) Las criptos simplemente tienen vocación de ser otro medio distinto, con sus ventajas indudables. Su objetivo vital no es eliminar, sino convertirse en alternativa. Tal vez se invente algo mejor en el futuro, pero el hecho de ser distinto implica otras características y otras ventajas... es decir, sea una nueva alternativa.


----------



## Antonius Block (31 Ago 2017)

> "Mientras MAS SUBA el btc (a $ 10.000 a $ 15.000) más y más gente, mucha de ella modesta, algunos humildes incluso tendrán un cambio de vida al alcance de la mano... y ya no serán los "ricos" de 7000 btc... estarás hablando de gente con 10 o 20 btc !!
> 
> ¿ Cuál es el momento en que se produce el "cambio de clima" y, de ese modo misterioso que tienen los mercados en reaccionar opera una masa crítica de gente a la que, lo que ya hizo "le cambia la vida" y empiezan a vender un poco por encima del DINERO QUE ENTRA ?"



Dependiendo del tamaño de la ya mencionada "puerta de salida" estaríamos hablando de un colapso más o menos dramático.
El hecho es que la "puerta de salida" del bitcoin es cada vez más grande en tanto en cuanto que aumentan la distribución y el volumen de las transacciones (y por favor no se tomen como ejemplo los picos de mucha o poca actividad, sino una media).

Por lo tanto, según tal lógica, había muchas más probabilidades de que tal burbuja huebiera explotado cuando pasó de 5 centavos a un dólar; o de un dólar a 32; o de 32 a 260; o de 260 a 1200... me explico? En esos tiempos hubo menos oferta y demanda de bitcoines (menor volumen) y menos gente tenía más bitcoins (red menos distribuida).

Si la puerta de salida no se quebró cuando los cuatro gatos que atesoraban decenas de miles de bitcoins decidieron mudarse (a un barco lleno rusas) en cuanto subió el invento a 32$, ¿por qué iba a ser ahora la situación más sensible?


----------



## ninfireblade (31 Ago 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> [...] y menos gente tenía más bitcoins (red menos distribuida).




Supongo que querrás decir lo contrario. Antes mas gente tenia más bitcoins. Como cada vez esta mas distribuido (porque debido al precio ahora nadie puede comprar cantidades desorbitadas de bitcoin y estos a su vez provienen de cuentas con muchos bitcoins) cada vez hay menos gente con muchos bitcoins.


----------



## Nico (31 Ago 2017)

Ha estado muy interesante la conversación, creo que más o menos se dijo todo y, tampoco vamos a polarizar el tema para una única cuestión.

Sin embargo no quisiera cerrar este punto sin hacerles notar un razonamiento paradójico del que -como es lógico- participan todos.

Léanse cuidadosamente porque, *cada quien lo dice de un modo diferente* pero DICEN LO MISMO.

Según vuestra tesis *NUNCA JAMAS NADIE* cambiará bitcoins por FIAT. Todo el mundo los guardará y eso permitirá que suba y suba y suba de precio y más a medida que sean más escasos y eso seguirá y seguirá y seguirá sin cesar y sin final hasta que el valor de cualquier bitcoin alcance para comprar el resto del mundo y haya que darle cambio.

No importa que los bitcoñeros que empezaron con 22 años (y hoy tienen 30) tengan ganas de casarse o tener un piso bueno o comprase un cochazo o -algunos- invertir en algo que produzca renta y asegurarse que no trabajará más el resto de su vida, etc., etc.

Y tampoco importará que lleguen a 45 o 60, nadie venderá y, finalmente, tras una vida de duro esfuerzo en un trabajo insorportable morirán felices a los 80 sabiendo que jamás vendieron sus bitcoins y que lograron lo que parecía imposible... que la mayor riqueza que el mundo hubiera creado (un bitcoin = el mundo entero) jamás fue cambiada por dinero y fue llevada a la tumba por sus astutos, sagaces e inteligentes propietarios.

===

Hay un punto donde el quiebre se produce. De lo contrario el Universo sería de uno o dos propietarios de tulipanes... aunque quizás le hubiera vendido una parte a un señor que tenía *un* sello de AFINSA.

No existe el crecimiento ilimitado y, este es un sistema que no puede vivir del "equilibrio" porque no está diseñado para eso... está diseñado para "crecer en los números en la pantalla" para incentivar al "hodl"... hasta que uno se decide a sacar los pies del plato y, como NO HAY PARA TODOS el que no se apura PIERDE.

Eso es lo que ocurrirá "alguna vez" en el futuro. No se confundan... o perderán.

===

PD = Ya dije que esto tiene cuerda para rato, este análisis *no es para que nadie VENDA* sino para que *PREPAREN SU SALIDA* o quedarán mirando como tontos como *algunos SALEN y Ustedes NO*.

Ese es el mensaje.


----------



## ninfireblade (31 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Según vuestra tesis *NUNCA JAMAS NADIE* cambiará bitcoins por FIAT. Todo el mundo los guardará y eso permitirá que suba y suba y suba de precio y más a medida que sean más escasos y eso seguirá y seguirá y seguirá sin cesar y sin final hasta que el valor de cualquier bitcoin alcance para comprar el resto del mundo y haya que darle cambio.




Ibas bien, pero ya veo que empiezas a tergiversar palabras que nadie ha dicho. Te lo repito esquematicamente a ver si asi te resulta mas complicado tergiversar:

- No va a haber estampida porque la gente no va a querer vender TODOS sus bitoins de golpe cuando lleguen a un precio elevado (hablamos de los que tienen muchos bitcoins desde hace mucho tiempo)

- Esa gente que tiene muchos va vendiendo poco a poco (y ya lleva vendiendo desde hace tiempo) para el dia a dia, para materializar ese beneficio o para darse el gustazo de un capricho (los lambos no se pagan solos)

- Mucha gente vende sus bitcoins en cuanto tiene un minimo de beneficio.


Como ves, esas 3 condiciones son incompatibles con tu afirmacion tergiversada de que "nunca jamas nadie pasará bitcoins a fiat"


----------



## Avispa (31 Ago 2017)

¿Es posible que un grupo restringido de personas acumule muchísimo más que el resto? 
A ver si esta historia de las criptomonedas termina en un Comité de Dueños del Planeta Entero :ouch:


----------



## ninfireblade (31 Ago 2017)

Diamantina dijo:


> ¿Es posible que un grupo restringido de personas acumule muchísimo más que el resto?
> A ver si esta historia de las criptomonedas termina en un Comité de Dueños del Planeta Entero :ouch:




Pues como todas las cosas en este mundo. Hay personas que acumulan muchísimos mas euros que el resto. Y personas que acumulan muchísimas mas acciones de Inditex que el resto. Hasta incluso hay personas que dicen muchísimas mas gilipolleces que el resto.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (31 Ago 2017)

Nico, hay gente muy loca por ahí. Un chalao de esos que tenga 500BTC y esté harto de leer como intentas malmeter y desinformar con tanta mala baba podría, yo que sé, oferecer un bitcoin por cada diente tuyo. ¿No te da miedo?


----------



## tourmente (31 Ago 2017)

Pregunta más o menos teórica.

Si el Bitcoin llegara a ser la moneda de comercio de todos los países, o sea, desaparecen todas las monedas y todo se comercia con bitcoins. ¿Cuánto valdría 1 bitcoin?.

Supongo que sería algo como PIB-Mundial/Cantidad total de Bitcoins.

¿En qué orden anda ese número?. ¿Miles de dólares, decenas de miles?.

Ahí queda.


----------



## Registrador (31 Ago 2017)

haroldmk dijo:


> Pregunta más o menos teórica.
> 
> Si el Bitcoin llegara a ser la moneda de comercio de todos los países, o sea, desaparecen todas las monedas y todo se comercia con bitcoins. ¿Cuánto valdría 1 bitcoin?.
> 
> ...



El PIB mundial son 75 _trillions_. Lo divides entre 21 _millions_ de bitcoins y te sale 3.5 _millions_ de dólares cada bitcoin. 

Yo me conformo con el Bitcoin llege a Los 100.000 dólares.


----------



## ertitoagus (31 Ago 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> El PIB mundial son 75 _trillions_. Lo divides entre 21 _millions_ de bitcoins y te sale 3.5 _millions[/I de dólares] cada bitcoin.
> 
> Yo me conformo con el Bitcoin llege a Los 100.000 dólares._



_

El tema que esos "75 Trillions" probablemente serán muchisimos muchisimos más en años venideros al ritmo que llevan los estados de darle a la impresora, con lo que ese valor de 1 Millón por bitcoin deja de parecer "tan dificil"._


----------



## Registrador (31 Ago 2017)

ertitoagus dijo:


> El tema que esos "75 Trillions" probablemente serán muchisimos muchisimos más en años venideros al ritmo que llevan los estados de darle a la impresora, con lo que ese valor de 1 Millón por bitcoin deja de parecer "tan dificil".



Y tampoco hay 21 millones de Bitcoin, hay una gran parte de bitcoins q son inaccessibles porque sus dueños han muerto o han olvidado/perdido las claves


----------



## Pirro (31 Ago 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Según vuestra tesis *NUNCA JAMAS NADIE* cambiará bitcoins por FIAT. Todo el mundo los guardará



¿Según la tesis de *QUIENES*? Nico, no hay NADIE que sostenga que "NUNCA JAMAS NADIE" cambiara Bitcoin por fiat. Nadie, y ni mucho menos una colectividad como intentas dar a entender.

Estás cogiendo un hecho *FALSO*, se lo atribuyes a un colectivo y sobre esa base te marcas una elaborada paja mental para al final no acabar diciendo nada. Eso sí, medianamente bien redactado.

Estás perdiendo la sutileza Nico. Se puede argumentar EN CONTRA de algo sin intoxicar -y partir de premisas dolosamente falsas para iniciar un análisis es intoxicar-.


----------



## mamendurrio (31 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Solo te puedo decir que yo lo hice importando las claves privadas (una por cada dirección de entrada de btc) y no tuve problemas
> 
> Creo que también habia una aplicación de movil, pero ni idea de como va
> Coinomi - Free, Secure, Open-Source, Multi-Coin, Multi-Asset, HD Wallet for Bitcoin and Altcoins



Es que prefiero no usar aplicacion del movil porque solo engo uno y todavbia tengo el mycelium instalado.
A lo mejor podria ya desintalar el mycelium primero, ya que está vacío y de todas formas querré desintalarlo y reinstalarlo eventualmente porque es la unica forma de crear un nuevo wallet con un nuevo seeed en mycelium.

---------- Post added 31-ago-2017 at 11:56 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Ibas bien, pero ya veo que empiezas a tergiversar palabras que nadie ha dicho. Te lo repito esquematicamente a ver si asi te resulta mas complicado tergiversar:
> 
> - No va a haber estampida porque la gente no va a querer vender TODOS sus bitoins de golpe cuando lleguen a un precio elevado (hablamos de los que tienen muchos bitcoins desde hace mucho tiempo)
> 
> ...



Y respecto a: (...) No existe el crecimiento ilimitado y, este es un sistema que no puede vivir del "equilibrio" porque no está diseñado para eso... está diseñado para "crecer en los números en la pantalla" para incentivar al "hodl"...(...)


No, no existe crecimiento ilimitado pero la masa monetaria mundial es todavía gigantesca comparado con el market cap de btc y sí que existe lo que se llama transferencia de riqueza de un activo a otro (léase: de masa monetaria o fiats a btc). Todavía queda casi inifinito crecimiento desde este punto de vista...

---------- Post added 31-ago-2017 at 12:07 ----------




Diamantina dijo:


> *Erá fácil descargarse música pirateando y ahora tenemos spotify y los manteros ya no venden cedés ni nadie se molesta en descargar música tardando un buen tiempo.*



En mi barrio hay un mantero vendiendo cds de películas. Los gitanos de toda la vida vendiendo fruta y baratijas como siempre...lo de que la gente ya no descarga musica por emule o torrent creo que estás malinformado también...


----------



## Coinbase (31 Ago 2017)

y siguen marcando máximo tras máximo, ¿hasta donde creeis, sinceramente, que llegará el año que viene? gracias


----------



## workforfood (31 Ago 2017)

Es de las monedas que menos suben con 1.88%
Rise un 235%
Verge un 46,98%
Monero un 8.22%

Sube más hasta el bitcoin cah que es de las que menos sube 3.44%

CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Para especuladores si el bitcoin sube con 1-5 % no se meterá nadie.

El problema del bitcoin es las críticas que habéis mencionado a Nico, la mayoría que tiene bitcoins los vendió, los cambió por oro o por fiat, gente que tenga bitcoins a precio de ganga muy pocos y es que además la mayoría que tiene bitcoins está especulando con altcoins.

Por eso no se puede predecir nada porque es un mercado profundamente manipulado.

Todo el mercado crypto está profundamente manipulado por especuladores


----------



## mamendurrio (31 Ago 2017)

Entretanto New ATH: $ 4670,40
:Aplauso::Baile:


----------



## racional (31 Ago 2017)

Coinbase dijo:


> y siguen marcando máximo tras máximo, ¿hasta donde creeis, sinceramente, que llegará el año que viene? gracias



El año que viene a $10,000.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Ago 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Es de las monedas que menos suben con 1.88%
> Rise un 235%
> Verge un 46,98%
> Monero un 8.22%
> ...



Lo que ocurre es que la gente, y en especial los novatos, son incapaces de comprender realmente el riesgo que están asumiendo con las shitcoins. ¿Que una shitcoin se revaloriza durante un tiempo breve al doble o al triple de intensidad que Bitcoin? Allá que van todos sin pensarse muy bien los riesgos.

Así, a bote pronto y según mi experiencia, identifico todos estos riesgos que no tengo tan claro que la gente esté teniendo en mente con las shitcoins:

- Riesgo de pump and dump organizado. Ya es vox populi que grupos de veteranos sin escrúpulos andan organizando eventos de pump and dumps de shitcoins organizados periódicamente y coordinados según una fuente de aleatoriedad segura y compartida como es la propia cadena de bloques de bitcoin. La actuación sería algo así como, cada "x" bloques pumpearemos la altcoin "y" que coincida con cada terminación del hash "z" del encabezado de bloque. Así se garantizarían coordinación y aleatoriedad en el pumpeo.

- Riesgo exchanger. Como algunos ya habéis comprobado en vuestras carnes, el riesgo exchanger es INMENSO. El 99% de esas shitcoins tienen el 99% de su volumen de negociación en uno o dos shitxchangers. Un administrador sinvergüenza corriendo con el dinero, un trabajador descontento, una intervención judicial, un cambio brusco en las condiciones del servicio, un hackeo inoportuno, un bug en el motor de funcionamiento interno...y se van tus ahorros o la cotización de la moneda a tomar por saco.

- El riesgo de mutualización de pérdidas del exchanger. Tampoco sirve de alivio la criptomoneda que hayamos metido en el shitxchanger de turno porque, tal y como vimos en el "hackeo" de bitfinex, los administradores desaprensivos mutualizan las pérdidas entre todos los clientes a la par, independientemente de la moneda que hubieran aportado. Allí "se llevaron" bitcoins (porque realmente es lo único valioso en el universo de las criptomonedas) pero mutualizaron las pérdidas entre todos los usuarios, independientemente de si hubiesen constado como titulares de bitcoins, litecoins o de dashcoins. Así que da igual si tu shitcoin es la mas segura del mundo mundial, o la más anónima del mundo mundial que, si la tienes depositada en el shitxchanger y lo "hackean" llevándose de allí únicamente bitcoins, te van a mutualizar las pérdidas igual.

- Riesgo de inseguridad y bugs. El 99% de las shitcoins no pueden venderse a corto en los shitxchangers por lo que no están sometidas a la presión del escrutinio de los hackers en busca de vulnerabilidades en el código o en la red puesto que no obtendrían rendimiento económico en caso de encontrarlas al no poder ponerse en corto y publicar el bug o atacarlas para obtener beneficio.

- Riesgo de ser un mero apunte contable en un shitxchanger. Incluso manteniendo en tu poder las claves privadas de la shitcoin de turno, incurres en el tremendo riesgo de que la gran mayoría de la masa monetaria de esa shitcoin se encuentre existiendo símplemente como un apunte contable en el shitxchanger de turno porque el resto de usuarios sean demasiado perezosos o demasiado avariciosos, exponiéndote de forma indirecta al riesgo shitxchanger.

Lo que vengo a decir es que, en realidad, sólo existe Bitcoin y el resto es mierda líquida que no sirve para nada. Así, a grandes rasgos :XX:


----------



## bubbler (31 Ago 2017)

¿Y no estáis consolidando/materializando una parte de Bitcoins en dinero, aunque sea en el exchange?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Ago 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿Y no estáis consolidando/materializando una parte de Bitcoins en dinero, aunque sea en el exchange?



Cógete una gráfica logarítmica de cotización y mira las pendientes ascendientes de la cotización. ¿Si no lo hicimos antes, con pendientes ascendientes más acusadas, porque tendríamos que hacerlo ahora?


----------



## Emeregildo (31 Ago 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿Y no estáis consolidando/materializando una parte de Bitcoins en dinero, aunque sea en el exchange?



El problema es que para los nosotros el verdadero dinero no es FIAT sinó Bitcoin.


----------



## gurrumino (31 Ago 2017)

Coinbase dijo:


> y siguen marcando máximo tras máximo, ¿hasta donde creeis, sinceramente, que llegará el año que viene? gracias



Tu de órbita of the quasar ULAS J1120+064.


----------



## bubbler (31 Ago 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Cógete una gráfica logarítmica de cotización y mira las pendientes ascendientes de la cotización. ¿Si no lo hicimos antes, con pendientes ascendientes más acusadas, porque tendríamos que hacerlo ahora?



Porque la vida hay que vivirla ahora, no esperando a que llegue más alto... Es igual que la gente que espera toda su vida la jubilación, pensando que entonces sí que van a poder disfrutar de la vida...



Emeregildo dijo:


> El problema es que para los nosotros el verdadero dinero no es FIAT sinó Bitcoin.



Ese "dinero" estaba contextualizado, ya sabía que saldría alguien diciendo eso...


----------



## Registrador (31 Ago 2017)

Una pregunta técnica:

¿pueden los usuarios de bitcoin excluir expresamente a algún minero de tal manera que ese minero no pueda minar tu transacción?


----------



## Arctic (31 Ago 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿Y no estáis consolidando/materializando una parte de Bitcoins en dinero, aunque sea en el exchange?



Yo nunca me olvido de mantener un 1% de mi pasta en euros, por si el ecosistema Bitcoin colapsa.


----------



## asilei (31 Ago 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Una pregunta técnica:
> 
> ¿pueden los usuarios de bitcoin excluir expresamente a algún minero de tal manera que ese minero no pueda minar tu transacción?



No, en absoluto.

Solo la falta de consenso de los nodos puede excluir bloques.

---------- Post added 31-ago-2017 at 15:58 ----------

BTW, Bitcoin Price Sets New All-Time High as Crypto Market Tops $170 Billion - CoinDesk


----------



## Registrador (31 Ago 2017)

asilei dijo:


> No, en absoluto.
> 
> Solo la falta de consenso de los nodos puede excluir bloques.
> 
> ...



Pero leí en alguna parte que tu te puedes minar tu propias transacciones con que si tiene que existir alguna manera de excluir (aunque sea de manera indirecta) a algún minero. Pero como digo, no estoy seguro.


----------



## sirpask (31 Ago 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Pero leí en alguna parte que tu te puedes minar tu propias transacciones con que si tiene que existir alguna manera de excluir (aunque sea de manera indirecta) a algún minero. Pero como digo, no estoy seguro.



Son dos cosas distintas, en tiempos pretéritos tenias que minarte tu la transacción...hoy ya lo hace el chino de los coj. Por ti.


----------



## Portador del Caos (31 Ago 2017)

Ir avisando al clapham2 para que se prepare para actualizar su listado de lineas I N F R A N Q U E A B L E S...


----------



## Avispa (31 Ago 2017)

¿Pensáis que esta nueva moneda digital podría afectar significativamente al valor de las criptomonedas?

Seis de los mayores bancos del mundo se unen para crear una moneda digital - Libre Mercado
Seis de los mayores bancos del mundo se unen para crear una moneda digital
Barclays, Credit Suisse, CIBC, HSBC, Banco MUFG y State Street Bank crean una moneda basada en la tecnología blockchain.


----------



## remonster (31 Ago 2017)

Diamantina dijo:


> Especular es cosa de hombres... un poco amorales ¿no es cierto?::



A ver, iletrada, en latín "especulator"="El que ve lejos".

Estás diciendo que los hombres somos más listos? ::


----------



## tixel (31 Ago 2017)

Pues lo q dice Nico es una cosa q me está pasando cada vez más por la cabeza porque me estoy empezando a ver en ella. Y yo tambien era un HODLER que decía que mis btc jamas volverían a euro, pero y si ahora empieza a bajar bitcoin, ¿voy a seguir manteniendo y pasar de tener mucho dinero en la punta de los dedos a no tener "casi nada"? Por otro lado mi mejor estrategia y la q me ha traido hasta aqui fue olvidarme de los bitcoins y no hacer nada, pero como dice Nico esto era porque el equivalente en euros no me cambiaba gran cosa. Y ahora ya soñamos con metas mayores y la avaricia rompe el saco.
Estoy mirando q nada menos que el 89% de los bitcoins están en direcciones con más de 10 btc y el 63% en direcciones con más de 100 y el 40% en direciones con mas de 1000, q son unas 140.000 direeciones en el caso de 10 y unas 19.000 con más de 100 y unas 1700 con más de 1000 por lo q lo q dicen algunos q eso ya paso al pasar de 1$, 10 o 100 no es asi, muy pocas personas tienen más de 1000 y con eso no podemos decir q les cambia la vida hasta que bitcoin no llego a digamos 500$. Por lo q ese fenomeno está por venir, o está empezando a formarse y aqui es donde empezará la distribución como colateral positivo.
No me lo tomaria a coña, porque supongo q los bitcoñeros quieren ser millonarios cuanto antes y no ser los más ricos del cementerio y puede q a muchos les apetezca pillarse ahora q pueden un porsche 911 turbo por ejemplo.


----------



## Avispa (31 Ago 2017)

remonster dijo:


> A ver, iletrada, en latín "especulator"="El que ve lejos".
> 
> Estás diciendo que los hombres somos más listos? ::



Si es para llevaros lo que no os pertenece sí ::

Explicación para _herudito_:
Un plato es un plato, un vaso es un vaso y especular es especular.


----------



## sirpask (31 Ago 2017)

Diamantina dijo:


> ¿Pensáis que esta nueva moneda digital podría afectar significativamente al valor de las criptomonedas?
> 
> Seis de los mayores bancos del mundo se unen para crear una moneda digital - Libre Mercado
> Seis de los mayores bancos del mundo se unen para crear una moneda digital
> Barclays, Credit Suisse, CIBC, HSBC, Banco MUFG y State Street Bank crean una moneda basada en la tecnología blockchain.



No es competencia de Bitcoin, es de Ether.


----------



## remonster (31 Ago 2017)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Bueno, parece que la predicción de remonster se cumple. Se supone que en este ciclo de self-similarity llegaríamos hasta una cota superior en torno a los 4500, más o menos.
> 
> Ahora, o empieza un ciclo bajista, o definitivamente el mercado ha evolucionado, Bitcoin se ha hecho mainstream y la fractalidad se ha roto dando paso a algo nuevo.
> 
> ...



Cuidado que mi predicción era que el pico estaba a partir de los 4000-4500$ pero puede estar mucho más alto. Ahora estamos en zona de inestabilidad. El pico podría llegar hasta 10.000$ pq está entrando dinero con mucha fuerza.

El nivel de estabilización post-burbuja dependerá del pico. Echadle un Fibonacci. Posiblemente esté entorno a 2000$ como dices dependiendo si sube más (el nivel de 2000 corresponde a un pico de unos 5250, ahora mismo a 4700 el nivel de estabilización sería de unos 1800).

---------- Post added 31-ago-2017 at 16:55 ----------




gurrumino dijo:


> gurrumino dijo:
> 
> 
> > ¿Me podéis decir si lo que voy a hacer para sacar los bcc es correcto?.
> ...


----------



## tourmente (31 Ago 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> El PIB mundial son 75 _trillions_. Lo divides entre 21 _millions_ de bitcoins y te sale 3.5 _millions_ de dólares cada bitcoin.
> 
> Yo me conformo con el Bitcoin llege a Los 100.000 dólares.




Ya veo, es bastante el valor de un solo bitcoin.

Si llega a 100.000 entonces crees que el 3% del PIB mundial se moverá en Bitcoins.


----------



## remonster (31 Ago 2017)

Diamantina dijo:


> ¿Pensáis que esta nueva moneda digital podría afectar significativamente al valor de las criptomonedas?
> 
> Seis de los mayores bancos del mundo se unen para crear una moneda digital - Libre Mercado
> Seis de los mayores bancos del mundo se unen para crear una moneda digital
> Barclays, Credit Suisse, CIBC, HSBC, Banco MUFG y State Street Bank crean una moneda basada en la tecnología blockchain.



Como el euro pero controlado por esos piratas 

Te envío besitos nena :X

---------- Post added 31-ago-2017 at 17:20 ----------




Registrador dijo:


> Una pregunta técnica:
> 
> ¿pueden los usuarios de bitcoin excluir expresamente a algún minero de tal manera que ese minero no pueda minar tu transacción?



NO. Y además los mineros pueden anonimizarse si quieren.

Eso, sí, puedes ponerte en contacto con un minero y negociar que te mine tu transacción sin transmitirla a la mempool y entonces tendría la exclusividad.

---------- Post added 31-ago-2017 at 17:21 ----------




bubbler dijo:


> ¿Y no estáis consolidando/materializando una parte de Bitcoins en dinero, aunque sea en el exchange?



Claro...como en burbujas anteriores algunos vendemos parte (nunca más de un 50%), para recomprar luego a precio de saldo...


----------



## Rajoy (31 Ago 2017)

keinur dijo:


> *The demand for a Bitcoin ETF must be incredibly high for people to willingly pay a 119% premium to own it in their brokerage account...*



Noticias como ésta y el ritmo de entrada de capital hacia bitcoin que refleja la cotización, parece que lo que indican es lo contrario a lo que sostiene nuestro FUDSTER mascota del hilo. Parece que *lo que está empezando a ser demasiado estrecho es la puerta de entrada* ... 

Para *puertas de salida estrechas* la de la montaña de derivados que tienen montada los banksters:

All of the World's Money and Markets in One Visualization

En uno de los párrafos que acompañan la inmensa pila de derivados de la parte inferior del gráfico, se puede leer: _*"The high-end estimate for the value of all derivative contracts is as high as 1.2 quadrillion. The truth is that no one really knows the exact size of the market"*_

Y nótese que el gráfico es de cuando la capitalización de bitcoin era de 5 billones (5.000 millones europeos) de dólares, a saber a cuánto asciende ahora realmente la montaña de derivados ... :ouch:

Os recuerdo que si el PIB mundial es de 75 trillions (75 billones europeos) de dólares, estos angelitos (JPMorgan, HSBC, Citi, Bank of América, Deutsche Bank, etc.) tienen, siendo muy conservador, *16 veces el PIB mundial* en derivados financieros en sus balances.

Quadrillones (billones europeos) de dólares de productos financieros fantasma reapoyados uno sobre el otro como garantía, a razón de centenares de ellos *sobre un mismo y único activo real* como colateral distinto del puro papel (que como todos sabemos se convierte fácilmente en humo :.
Como el juego de las sillas pero a lo grande: Una silla para cada cien, o cientos, de bailarines. Cuando pare la música las ostias van a ser antológicas. Va a haber millones de personas arruinadas.

Porque si se produce una "emergencia" como dice nuestro troll, sabéis quien es el único que tendrá la información privilegiada y el acceso a esos porcentualmente escasísimos colaterales reales en los que se apoyan todos los derivados ? pues el propio banco, obviously. Todo lo demás serán títulos de propiedad sin valor alguno 

Puertas de salida estrechas dice ... :bla:

Y nuestros trolls advirtiéndonos ... :XX:


----------



## Morfosintáctico (31 Ago 2017)

Diamantina dijo:


> Si es para llevaros lo que no os pertenece sí ::



¿Y quien va a decir lo que pertenece a cada quien? ¿Juana?



Diamantina dijo:


> Explicación para _herudito_:
> Un plato es un plato, un vaso es un vaso y especular es especular.


----------



## Nico (31 Ago 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Noticias como ésta y el ritmo de entrada de capital hacia bitcoin que refleja la cotización, parece que lo que indican es lo contrario a lo que sostiene nuestro FUDSTER mascota del hilo. Parece que *lo que está empezando a ser demasiado estrecho es la puerta de entrada* ...




Muy interesante lo que señalas.

En el caso de los sellos, cuando llegaron al punto en que había más DEMANDA que OFERTA (*puerta de entrada estrecha*) tanto AFINSA como FORUM *empezaron a imprimir sus propias "series" de estampillas* para dar abasto a la misma.

Una de ellas incluso trató de comprar directamente el Correo de algún país africano (tendría que buscar los datos con exactitud) pero, lo cierto es que se hacían "fabricar" estampillas en Togo, Hong Kong y demás para poder "satisfacer la demanda".

Por su parte, los 'magos' financieros norteamericanos, cuando se les hizo muy estrecha la puerta de entrada (todos querían sus bonos derivados colateralizados sintéticos) y ya no quedaba nadie para colocar hipotecas, optaron por poner segunda y empezar a otorgar *las famosas hipotecas a los NINJAS* (_No Job, No Income_)... cualquiera que supiera firmar aunque no tuviera trabajo o ingresos podía tener hipoteca porque, el negocio no era ya el de las viviendas sino el de colateralizar bonos.

Obviamente "los que saben" cómo funciona una burbuja tienen perfectamente en claro que *tienen que ENTRAR* para ganar pero, *saben cuando SALIRSE* para llevarse realmente lo que hay (¿ o se piensan que los números en la pantalla existen en la realidad ?) :rolleye:

En el caso del Bitcoin, como es "escaso", el mejor camino eran los ETFs (se puede "invertir" sin tener el subyacente) pero, como la FED no aprobó las principales peticiones, vale cualquier cosa.

===

Y, para que no haya errores... NO DUDEN que, si consiguen "arrancar" la fiebre verán un tirón para arriba que puede ir a $ 7000, $ 10.000 o $ 15.000... claro ! (quién ha dicho que NO).

Lo que puedo *GARANTIZARLES* es que, en algún punto (que ignoro cual es pero *NO DUDO* que existe), llegará el momento que, los que tengan buen olfato (o acceso a los números de fondo) saldrán volando -con el dinero "de verdad"- y dejarán al resto con sus "números en la pantalla" a la espera de que se repita una vez más todo el ciclo.

===

Lo sorprendente del asunto es que *SE LOS DICE REMONSTER !!* :rolleye:. Lo que pasa es que algunos no lo leen o no lo entienden.

Cuando "sube mucho" (y llega a ciertos niveles que indican corrección) Remonster *liquida el 50%*... si baja, puede volver a comprar MAS y, si se estrella, en vez de "comprar más" *habrá salvado parte de la ganancia* evitando que sea sólo "números en la pantalla".


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (31 Ago 2017)

Está pumpeando duro, a ver si tocamos los 5000 pipazos.


----------



## p_pin (31 Ago 2017)

Tras varios días con la potencia de minado "de vuelta" y acorde al nivel de dificultad, la mempool ha vuelto a _valores normales_
¿Alguien sabe algún sitio donde aparezca la evolución del coste de las comisiones?


----------



## Emeregildo (31 Ago 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Tras varios días con la potencia de minado "de vuelta" y acorde al nivel de dificultad, la mempool ha vuelto a _valores normales_
> ¿Alguien sabe algún sitio donde aparezca la evolución del coste de las comisiones?



Johoe's Mempool Size Statistics

---------- Post added 31-ago-2017 at 21:13 ----------

Alguno sabe por qué hemos estado casí 1 hora sin generar un bloque?


----------



## Timetwister (31 Ago 2017)

Llevo más o menos año y medio desconectado de Bitcoin y es impresionante el subidón que ha pegado, está como a 10 veces lo que recuerdo. ¿Alguien sabría resumirme qué cambios han habido desde entonces para subir tanto?


----------



## mamendurrio (31 Ago 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Llevo más o menos año y medio desconectado de Bitcoin y es impresionante el subidón que ha pegado, está como a 10 veces lo que recuerdo. ¿Alguien sabría resumirme qué cambios han habido desde entonces para subir tanto?



Adopción creciente, ayudado por muchos medios de comunicacion que de forma creciente hablan de bitcoin en sus primeras páginas, entre otras cosas.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (31 Ago 2017)

Ban para el troll multi, por favor.


----------



## comparto-piso (31 Ago 2017)

que opinais de k.im ? He probado la demo y la verdad es que tan sencillo y rápido subir archivos, abrir un wallet y poner para que te paguen en bitcoins que creo que puede ser un exito. En menos de 2 minutos tenía subido un video de prueba a varias plataformas abierto un wallet nuevo y puesto precio para monetarizarlo. A pagar no he probado pero seguro que es igual de rapido y sencillo


----------



## Arctic (31 Ago 2017)

comparto-piso dijo:


> que opinais de k.im ? He probado la demo y la verdad es que tan sencillo y rápido subir archivos, abrir un wallet y poner para que te paguen en bitcoins que creo que puede ser un exito. En menos de 2 minutos tenía subido un video de prueba a varias plataformas abierto un wallet nuevo y puesto precio para monetarizarlo. A pagar no he probado pero seguro que es igual de rapido y sencillo



Ojalá le vaya bien, me cae bien el gordito.


----------



## Timetwister (31 Ago 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Adopción creciente, ayudado por muchos medios de comunicacion que de forma creciente hablan de bitcoin en sus primeras páginas, entre otras cosas.



Lo esperable, cada vez más gente se da cuenta de que es el mejor tipo de dinero que existe. Menos mal que me guardé alguno.


----------



## tixel (31 Ago 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Llevo más o menos año y medio desconectado de Bitcoin y es impresionante el subidón que ha pegado, está como a 10 veces lo que recuerdo. ¿Alguien sabría resumirme qué cambios han habido desde entonces para subir tanto?



Que se dividio en 2. El resto esta en las 4 tps de siempre gracias a los chicos de blocksteam. Pero ya los tenemos anulados.
Pd: y en 2 meses habrá otro btc más. Triple diversión.


----------



## Timetwister (31 Ago 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Que se dividio en 2. El resto esta en las 4 tps de siempre gracias a los chicos de blocksteam. Pero ya los tenemos anulados.
> Pd: y en 2 meses habrá otro btc más. Triple diversión.



Ya me he enterado de lo del bitcoin cash, en cuanto tenga la cadena de bloques descargada los cambio por bitcoin de verdad. Un buen regalo.

¿Qué otro btc sacan?


----------



## Avispa (1 Sep 2017)

D¡amanatina dijo:


> Es más que obvio que el bitcoin es machista y opresor, no hay más que leeros. Ahí como buenos machos palmoteándoos las espaldas y celebrando la alegría que os da desposeer a los menesterosos de lo poco que tienen para llevarse a la boca.
> 
> Juana está en mi casa.



Así que mi imitador ha salido de este hilo...


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Sep 2017)

keinur dijo:


>




Ahora a por Apple


----------



## Ojodelince (1 Sep 2017)

Bien, comento un tema caliente que dice mucho de lo que se avecina y que nadie ha comentado por aquí. Así que esto es primicia.

Hashflare, una de las compañías de cloudmining de btc más conocidas, cambia drásticamente sus condiciones contractuales. Básicamente, y por resumir, cierran las puertas a terceros para minar bitcoins.

De hecho esta es una medida que otras casas de minado están llevando a cabo. Genesis Mining ya no ofrece contratos para minar bitcoin, y hasta si uno quiere comprarse un equipo de minado antminer, ni siquiera yendo al fabricante, Bitman, los puede conseguir. Están AGOTADOS. Jejeje, creo que a lo mejor yendo a milanuncios.com se puede pillar algún chisme asic con telarañas. 

¿Qué quiere decir esto? Pues ni más ni menos que las expectativas son tan espectaculares que han decidido cerrar el chiringuito y quedarse ellos solos con la gallina de los huevos de oro. Antes compartían el riesgo del minado y la posible caída de los precios del btc con usuarios que contrataban poder de hash... ahora parece que van sobrados.

¿Pura coincidencia por el hecho de que se toman estas medidas y el bitcoin pega otro estirón? Bueno, terreno abonado para teorías varias. 

En cualquier caso las cuentas son sencillas. Cada día se introducen en el mercado 1800 btc (¿no es así? aunque en el fondo da igual cuántos sean) que el mercado absorbe con creces... ¿qué sucederá con el tiempo, con una demanda cada día mayor a medida que descienda la oferta de nuevos btc?


----------



## jorgitonew (1 Sep 2017)

D¡amanatina dijo:


> Es más que obvio que el bitcoin es machista y opresor, no hay más que leeros. Ahí como buenos machos palmoteándoos las espaldas y celebrando la alegría que os da desposeer a los menesterosos de lo poco que tienen para llevarse a la boca.
> 
> Juana está en mi casa.



eliminad trolles!!


----------



## Coinbase (1 Sep 2017)

joder con el Litecoin, que manera de subir


----------



## Registrador (1 Sep 2017)

Coinbase dijo:


> joder con el Litecoin, que manera de subir



El hilo de las altcoins está en el otro subforo. Por favor, no nos spamees este hilo. Gracias


----------



## Rajoy (1 Sep 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Lo que puedo *GARANTIZARLES* es que, en algún punto (que ignoro cual es pero *NO DUDO* que existe), llegará el momento que, los que tengan buen olfato (o acceso a los números de fondo) saldrán volando -con el dinero "de verdad"- y dejarán al resto con sus "números en la pantalla" a la espera de que *se repita una vez más todo el ciclo*.



*El ciclo se viene repitiendo desde 2011*. Lo que pasa es que no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver. Bitcoin es un dinero mucho mejor que el fiat por distintas razones que se han expuesto aquí hasta la saciedad y que cualquiera con un coeficiente intelectual normal puede comprender. Por eso sube y seguirá subiendo frente al fiat. No está ahí el riesgo de bitcoin.
El riesgo de bitcoin no está en bitcoin, está fuera. A estas alturas, sólo un ataque coordinado de los Estados más poderosos podría debilitarlo. También, con el tiempo, ya que el efecto red es muy, pero que muy poderoso, puede haber alguna otra cripto que le vaya comiendo la tostada, pero eso se va a ver venir de lejos porque es algo progresivo, no ocurre de la noche a la mañana. 




Nico dijo:


> Cuando "sube mucho" (y llega a ciertos niveles que indican corrección) Remonster *liquida el 50%*... si baja, puede volver a comprar MAS



Como cualquier otro activo, no te jode. Lástima que el nick "ojodelince" ya esté pillado ... 



Nico dijo:


> ... y, si se estrella, en vez de "comprar más" *habrá salvado parte de la ganancia* evitando que sea sólo "números en la pantalla".



Obviamente la posibilidad de que eso ocurra no es nula. Pero es mucho más posible, como hemos visto ya varias veces desde 2011, que una vez que corrija se recupere y alcance nuevos ATH. Hay mucho camino todavía hasta que bitcoin sea mainstream. De momento los grandes capitales y muchos inversores se están empezando a interesar por ese activo anónimo, inembargable y deflacionario que está subiendo como la espuma y que puede traspasar libremente cualquier frontera. Hay mucho, muchísimo dinero todavía por entrar ...


----------



## Cui Bono (1 Sep 2017)

Está entrando pasta a raudales. 

Cogí 1/2 BTC y lo diversifiqué en altcoins. Pues resulta que en dos semanas llevo ganado 250$ pero llevo perdido respecto al BTC, ya no tengo 1/2. 

Entra pasta a las alts y al btc, con todas las alts en verde (respecto a USD) cuando btc hace un tudamún y tiene todo viso de que hay un mercado sólido, con mucha especulación, pero con entrada creciente de dinero FIAT.


----------



## bubbler (1 Sep 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Muy interesante lo que señalas.
> 
> En el caso de los sellos, cuando llegaron al punto en que había más DEMANDA que OFERTA (*puerta de entrada estrecha*) tanto AFINSA como FORUM *empezaron a imprimir sus propias "series" de estampillas* para dar abasto a la misma.
> 
> ...



Es decir, que si pasa de 4000 a 7000 nunca se va a poder materializar esa venta, ya que ese precio es "fantasmal" y no hay ventana de actuación para el 99% de los agentes...



tixel dijo:


> Que se dividio en 2. El resto esta en las 4 tps de siempre gracias a los chicos de blocksteam. Pero ya los tenemos anulados.
> Pd: y en 2 meses habrá otro btc más. Triple diversión.



Divide el CVD y ganarás...


----------



## Timetwister (1 Sep 2017)

Tengo una duda. Me descargué Bitcoin Unlimited cash en un portátil para poder acceder a mis BTC cash. Como tardaba mucho en descargarse la cadena de bloques me fui pasando los archivos de las carpetas blocks y chainstate desde otro ordenador donde sí tengo la cadena de bloques descargada. 

Sin embargo, me salieron en el portátil unos mensajes de error y al final lo que está haciendo es como descargarse la cadena de bloques de nuevo, substituyendo los archivos por nuevos. ¿Es normal eso, no hay manera de pasarse los bloques entonces? Me gustaría acceder a los bitcoin cash lo antes posible para cambiarlos por bitcoins originales.


----------



## Arctic (1 Sep 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Tengo una duda. Me descargué Bitcoin Unlimited cash en un portátil para poder acceder a mis BTC cash. Como tardaba mucho en descargarse la cadena de bloques me fui pasando los archivos de las carpetas blocks y chainstate desde otro ordenador donde sí tengo la cadena de bloques descargada.
> 
> Sin embargo, me salieron en el portátil unos mensajes de error y al final lo que está haciendo es como descargarse la cadena de bloques de nuevo, substituyendo los archivos por nuevos. ¿Es normal eso, no hay manera de pasarse los bloques entonces? Me gustaría acceder a los bitcoin cash lo antes posible para cambiarlos por bitcoins originales.



No necesitas la cadena de bloques de bitcoin cash para nada. Instalate un wallet que se llama Electron Cash.


----------



## tixel (1 Sep 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Ya me he enterado de lo del bitcoin cash, en cuanto tenga la cadena de bloques descargada los cambio por bitcoin de verdad. Un buen regalo.
> 
> ¿Qué otro btc sacan?



Si eres tan burro como para hacer eso y no distinguir el bitcoin de verdad del engendro bancario que intentan montar con la ln, suerte, la vas a necesitar.
Menos mal que con los hard forks estos compañeros de viaje les damos plantón en la siguiente esquina.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2017 at 11:35 ----------




Ojodelince dijo:


> Bien, comento un tema caliente que dice mucho de lo que se avecina y que nadie ha comentado por aquí. Así que esto es primicia.
> 
> Hashflare, una de las compañías de cloudmining de btc más conocidas, cambia drásticamente sus condiciones contractuales. Básicamente, y por resumir, cierran las puertas a terceros para minar bitcoins.
> 
> ...



Acabo de entrar en hashflare y no se que coño dices, si quiero minar btc, etc y otras no tengo más que pagar lo que dicen.
Y el resto se resume en os vais a dar una ostia con vuestras fantasias de muchos cojones, pero seguid, seguid que yo voy a utilizar el sentimiento contrario, es decir cuando todo el mundo está piando to the moon ya sabes que de esta no va a ser, vende y ya volveras a quitarle los btc a estos incautos.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2017 at 11:39 ----------




Registrador dijo:


> El hilo de las altcoins está en el otro subforo. Por favor, no nos spamees este hilo. Gracias



Otra vez con lo mismo. Los que tienen alts tienen btc, y el futuro de ambas está ligado en las 2 direcciones por tanto es relevante y no spam


----------



## Timetwister (1 Sep 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> No necesitas la cadena de bloques de bitcoin cash para nada. Instalate un wallet que se llama Electron Cash.



¿Se puede también poner la wallet.dat de mis bitcoins originales en ese wallet para acceder a los bitcoin cash?


----------



## Arctic (1 Sep 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> ¿Se puede también poner la wallet.dat de mis bitcoins originales en ese wallet para acceder a los bitcoin cash?



Yo es que solo trabajo con paper wallets, así que no te puedo decir. 
Si te sirve, yo lo que hice fue vaciar cada paper wallet mandando los Bitcoin auténticos a nuevos monederos y una vez vacíos, importé la clave privada desde Electron Cash. Luego desde ahí mandé los BCC a Kraken y los cambié por BTC. Lo más lento fue que Kraken pide 20 confirmaciones y tardan la de Dios.


En un foro he visto esto:

_If your wallet has a Bitcoin Cash version of it (e.g. Bitcoin ABC for Bitcoin Core, Electron Cash for Electrum), then you can install that version in a second location and have it use a different data directory (the data for wallets is stored separately from the install location). Then just copy your wallet file into the second data directory and use the Bitcoin Cash version of your wallet as you normally would use your wallet. Since Bitcoin Cash has implemented two way replay protection, there isn't anything special that you need to do in order to properly create transactions for either chain.

If you do not have a wallet that has a Bitcoin Cash counterpart, you can export your private key(s) and import it into a Bitcoin Cash wallet. After the fork, you should first send your Bitcoin to another address that you control. Then you can export your private keys (excluding the private key for the address you just sent Bitcoin to) and import then into a Bitcoin Cash wallet. From there you can send your Bitcoin Cash coins to an address in the Bitcoin Cash wallet and spend normally.

NOTICE: Make sure to always backup your wallet.dat. I've heard of horror stories about people downloading bitcoinabc client and it overwrites their current bitcoin files. It's best to use a extra computer to download bitcoinabc and then use email or a USB to transfer wallet.dat to it._


----------



## gurrumino (1 Sep 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> No necesitas la cadena de bloques de bitcoin cash para nada. Instalate un wallet que se llama Electron Cash.



Llevo 7 intentos de instalar este monedero en un portatil canijo con android y al cabo de media hora en cada intento que se tira descargando cosas me acaba diciendo que la instalación es fallida, no lo consigo ni a la de 3 ::.


----------



## tixel (1 Sep 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> *El ciclo se viene repitiendo desde 2011*. Lo que pasa es que no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver. Bitcoin es un dinero mucho mejor que el fiat por distintas razones que se han expuesto aquí hasta la saciedad y que cualquiera con un coeficiente intelectual normal puede comprender. Por eso sube y seguirá subiendo frente al fiat. No está ahí el riesgo de bitcoin.
> El riesgo de bitcoin no está en bitcoin, está fuera. A estas alturas, sólo un ataque coordinado de los Estados más poderosos podría debilitarlo. También, con el tiempo, ya que el efecto red es muy, pero que muy poderoso, puede haber alguna otra cripto que le vaya comiendo la tostada, pero eso se va a ver venir de lejos porque es algo progresivo, no ocurre de la noche a la mañana.
> 
> Aquí está el ejemplo del que piensa que las cosas se imponen o no, según seán mejores o peores, con la cantidad de ejemplos de lo contrario.
> ...



Otro que piensa que las cosas se imponen por ser mejores, como si no hubiese mil ejemplos de lo contrario.
Y ahora mismo, en este momento el btc no es mejor dinero que el euro ni de coña, no habrá que discutir esto ¿no? lo que si está siendo es mucho mejor reserva de valor (para los que ya los tenemos), para los otros está por ver ( al menos a corto). 
Supongo que no hace falta discutir esto ¿o si? Y no está mal recordar esa famosa frase bursatil de "ganancias pasadas no garantizan ganancias futuras". 
Y que no se confundan los que se meten en este foro como si fueran hooligans de un equipo, que yo estoy tan interesado en que esto vaya para arriba como el que más y no solo por hacerme millonario, pero la prudencia es una aliada, no una enemiga y ser escéptico puede ser una actitud muy recomendable sobre todo para andar por ciertos sitios.
Como dije en el mensaje anterior, vosotros seguid relatando vuestros sueños que yo ya intentaré ver que compañeros tengo de viaje para tomar mis decisiones.


----------



## Arctic (1 Sep 2017)

gurrumino dijo:


> Llevo 7 intentos de instalar este monedero en un portatil canijo con android y al cabo de media hora en cada intento que se tira descargando cosas me acaba diciendo que la instalación es fallida, no lo consigo ni a la de 3 ::.



Yo lo hice en windows 7 y me funcionó bien, tanto al instalar como al desinstalar.


----------



## Claudius (1 Sep 2017)

gurrumino dijo:


> Llevo 7 intentos de instalar este monedero en un portatil canijo con android y al cabo de media hora en cada intento que se tira descargando cosas me acaba diciendo que la instalación es fallida, no lo consigo ni a la de 3 ::.



Esperate que en unas semanas lo tendrás disponible en blockchain.info, han anunciado que van a levantar wallet en btcc, con lo que tenienn btc, eth y btcc


----------



## p_pin (1 Sep 2017)

Ojodelince dijo:


> Bien, comento un tema caliente que dice mucho de lo que se avecina y que nadie ha comentado por aquí. Así que esto es primicia.
> 
> Hashflare, una de las compañías de cloudmining de btc más conocidas, cambia drásticamente sus condiciones contractuales. Básicamente, y por resumir, cierran las puertas a terceros para minar bitcoins.
> 
> ...





tixel dijo:


> Acabo de entrar en hashflare y no se que coño dices, si quiero minar btc, etc y otras no tengo más que pagar lo que dicen.
> Y el resto se resume en os vais a dar una ostia con vuestras fantasias de muchos cojones, pero seguid, seguid que yo voy a utilizar el sentimiento contrario, es decir cuando todo el mundo está piando to the moon ya sabes que de esta no va a ser, vende y ya volveras a quitarle los btc a estos incautos.



Es cierto lo que dice _ojodelince_
Se han cambiado condiciones y subido precios:

Hashflare ya no ofrecerá contratos vitalicios de SHA-256

Y la opinión me parece acertada, con el tema del minado de "alquiler" uno puede pensar: ¿Por qué alguien alquilaría algo que es rentable? La pregunta ahora sería ¿Por qué ahora se dificulta el acceso al minado de alquiler? (peores condiciones y precios)
Parece que desde el sector de la "minería" ven mucho más rentable minar que alquilar


----------



## asilei (1 Sep 2017)

Los ATH ya no son ni noticia:

BTC / USD USD 4824.52 
BTC / EUR EUR 4059.01


----------



## p_pin (1 Sep 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Los ATH ya no son ni noticia:
> 
> BTC / USD USD 4824.52
> BTC / EUR EUR 4059.01



No son noticia por que caducan enseguida:

Bitstamp: 4837$


----------



## mamendurrio (1 Sep 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Lo esperable, cada vez más gente se da cuenta de que es el mejor tipo de dinero que existe. Menos mal que me guardé alguno.



tambien nuevos documentales buenos de btc; incluso pusieron un en rtve hace poco.

en youtube está (español): DINERO MÁGICO (BITCOIN) - Documental emitido 13 junio 2017 en "Documentos TV" de La2 de TVE - YouTube

aqui recusos varios, columna derecha lista documentales:
Jameson Lopp :: Bitcoin Resources

---------- Post added 01-sep-2017 at 14:43 ----------




Ojodelince dijo:


> En cualquier caso las cuentas son sencillas. Cada día se introducen en el mercado 1800 btc (¿no es así? aunque en el fondo da igual cuántos sean) que el mercado absorbe con creces... ¿qué sucederá con el tiempo, con una demanda cada día mayor a medida que descienda la oferta de nuevos btc?



Pregunta con respuesta obvia 

---------- Post added 01-sep-2017 at 14:50 ----------




gurrumino dijo:


> Llevo 7 intentos de instalar este monedero en un portatil canijo con android y al cabo de media hora en cada intento que se tira descargando cosas me acaba diciendo que la instalación es fallida, no lo consigo ni a la de 3 ::.



Yo lo instale en una maquina virtual, en la cual instale Lubuntu Linux. Si te decides por usar linux para el electron cash me das un toque que es muy facil ejecutarlo

*tixtel*
Supongo que no hace falta discutir esto ¿o si? Y no está mal recordar esa famosa frase bursatil de "*ganancias pasadas no garantizan ganancias futuras*". 
Y que no se confundan los que se meten en este foro como si fueran hooligans de un equipo, que yo estoy tan interesado en que esto vaya para arriba como el que más y no solo por hacerme millonario, pero *la prudencia es una aliada, no una enemiga y ser escéptico puede ser una actitud muy recomendable sobre todo para andar por ciertos sitios.*

Tus dosis de escepticismo son buenas; pero el tono de algunos de tus posts sigue siendo demasiado colérico; cálmate un poco y sigue dando buenos consejos. Mi consejo para cualquier nuevo que dude es que, si puede, compre 100 euros de btc para empezar. Es una forma de introducirse en el tema, con grandes posibilidades de que el valor de los 100 euros aumentará a corto plazo, y en cualquier caso sin grandes riesgos.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2017 at 14:56 ----------




Arctic dijo:


> Yo lo hice en windows 7 y me funcionó bien, tanto al instalar como al desinstalar.



Lo de instalarlo en un sistema android como que no. Linux mejor, sino windows...pero en cualqueir caso en un ordenador donde no tengas absolutamente ningun monedero que contenga bitcoin que si no te la juegas a perderlos.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2017 at 14:59 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Es cierto lo que dice _ojodelince_
> Se han cambiado condiciones y subido precios:
> 
> Hashflare ya no ofrecerá contratos vitalicios de SHA-256
> ...



En cualquier caso:
Ya ha comenzado...el pool minero chino f2pool pasa del posible fork de noviembre de segwitx2
F2Pool Reneges: Bitcoin Pool Pulls Segwit2x Support Over Hard Fork - CoinDesk

---------- Post added 01-sep-2017 at 15:08 ----------

Por qué esta "buburja" no tiene correlación con otras pasadas:

https://cointelegraph.com/news/bitcoin-so-high-above-the-bubbles-they-cant-be-seen







---------- Post added 01-sep-2017 at 15:12 ----------

Mas buenas noticias, quizás, en vez de esperar nuevas monedas gratix con el posible fork de segwit2 en noviembre, haya una tercera difrente tambien. Sí, chicos, dos veces la cantidad que tengais de btc en esas dos nuevas criptos gratix....cualquiera vende un btc ahora !:

Another new Bitcoin ‘hard fork’ could result in more duplicate balances as regulators only begin to get to grips with Bitcoin Cash.

Bitcoin GPU, also known as Bitcoin GOLD and BGOLD with the symbol BTG, is planning to fork off the main chain and use an ICO to “help BTG chain the longest Bitcoin Blockchain.”

https://cointelegraph.com/news/suddenly-bitcoin-gpu-hard-fork-could-give-bitcoiners-more-free-money


----------



## Cetero (1 Sep 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> Tengo una duda. Me descargué Bitcoin Unlimited cash en un portátil para poder acceder a mis BTC cash. Como tardaba mucho en descargarse la cadena de bloques me fui pasando los archivos de las carpetas blocks y chainstate desde otro ordenador donde sí tengo la cadena de bloques descargada.
> 
> Sin embargo, me salieron en el portátil unos mensajes de error y al final lo que está haciendo es como descargarse la cadena de bloques de nuevo, substituyendo los archivos por nuevos. ¿Es normal eso, no hay manera de pasarse los bloques entonces? Me gustaría acceder a los bitcoin cash lo antes posible para cambiarlos por bitcoins originales.



Aprovechando el mensaje, no he tocado mis direcciones de BTC desde agosto, creo que tengo claro como usar mis BCC y pasarlos a BCT, pero es un rollo (y me tocara pagar comisiones...)
Tendría que pasar todos mis BTC a otras direcciones, instalar electrum cash, pasarle la clave privada de las direcciones donde tenía los BTC y convertirlos en algún exchange.
¿Pensais que merece la pena hacerlo YA o esperar unos meses?


----------



## asilei (1 Sep 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> ...
> 
> En cualquier caso:
> Ya ha comenzado...el pool minero chino f2pool pasa del posible fork de noviembre de segwitx2
> ...





Wallet bitwalla, otra que se baja del Segwit2.

https://cointelegraph.com/news/another-bitcoin-new-york-agreement-partner-cancels-segwit2x-support


----------



## Registrador (1 Sep 2017)

Cetero dijo:


> Aprovechando el mensaje, no he tocado mis direcciones de BTC desde agosto, creo que tengo claro como usar mis BCC y pasarlos a BCT, pero es un rollo (y me tocara pagar comisiones...)
> Tendría que pasar todos mis BTC a otras direcciones, instalar electrum cash, pasarle la clave privada de las direcciones donde tenía los BTC y convertirlos en algún exchange.
> ¿Pensais que merece la pena hacerlo YA o esperar unos meses?



Si no tienes prisa las comisiones son muy bajas. Puedes poner comisiones de 50 satoshis por byte y que te validen la transacción 48 horas. El Bcash pinta muy muy mal, cuánto antes de deshagas de esta shitcoin más Bitcoins podrás comprar.


----------



## tixel (1 Sep 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Es cierto lo que dice _ojodelince_
> Se han cambiado condiciones y subido precios:
> 
> Hashflare ya no ofrecerá contratos vitalicios de SHA-256
> ...



Se llama financiarse y compartir riesgos. Si ahora no lo hacen será porque no necesitan dinero para comprar nuevos equipos y desde luego van a sacar más dinero si minan para si mismos que si comparten beneficios.
Vamos, que tampoco me parece tan raro una vez tienen todo funcionando, primero se lo montan otros y ahora lo explotamos nosotros. Unos jetas.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2017 at 19:24 ----------




asilei dijo:


> Wallet bitwalla, otra que se baja del Segwit2.
> 
> https://cointelegraph.com/news/another-bitcoin-new-york-agreement-partner-cancels-segwit2x-support



Habrá que seguir esto, pero por ahora siguen con el 93,9% del hashrate apoyandolo.


----------



## p_pin (1 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Se llama financiarse y *compartir riesgos. *Si ahora no lo hacen será porque no necesitan dinero para comprar nuevos equipos y desde luego van a sacar más dinero si minan para si mismos que si comparten beneficios.
> Vamos, que tampoco me parece tan raro una vez tienen todo funcionando, primero se lo montan otros y ahora lo explotamos nosotros. Unos jetas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-sep-2017 at 19:24 ----------
> ...



Pues de esos hablamos, que si "no comparten riesgos" es que ellos "preven" un escenario en el que el riesgo disminuye, dicho de otra forma, el precio va a acompañar...

Respecto al apoyo al SW2x, Slush pool nunca lo apoyó, es otro 6,4%


----------



## tixel (1 Sep 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Pues de esos hablamos, que si "no comparten riesgos" es que ellos "preven" un escenario en el que el riesgo disminuye, dicho de otra forma, el precio va a acompañar...
> 
> Respecto al apoyo al SW2x, Slush pool nunca lo apoyó, es otro 6,4%



Se puede entender así, pero también se puede entender que al principio necesitaban dinero para montar la infraestructura, y ahora ya montada y amortizada, pues se la quedan pa ellos, que sacan más. En cualquier caso creo que es hablar por hablar porque no tengo la menor idea del motivo, pero creo que eso del precio va a acompañar no lo pueden saber.
Lo que si me gustaría saber es si hay alguna página que diga cuantos dolares, yenes, euros entran al día en bitcoin. ¿Se puede saber eso? ¿O que indica la capitalización?
No se si esta pagina indica el fiat que entra pero está graciosa
Fiatleak - watch the world's currencies flow into bitcoin in realtime


----------



## p_pin (1 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Se puede entender así, pero también se puede entender que al principio necesitaban dinero para montar la infraestructura, y ahora ya montada y amortizada, pues se la quedan pa ellos, que sacan más. En cualquier caso creo que es hablar por hablar porque no tengo la menor idea del motivo, pero creo que eso del precio va a acompañar no lo pueden saber.
> Lo que si me gustaría saber es si hay alguna página que diga cuantos dolares, yenes, euros entran al día en bitcoin. ¿Se puede saber eso? ¿O que indica la capitalización?
> No se si esta pagina indica el fiat que entra pero está graciosa
> Fiatleak - watch the world's currencies flow into bitcoin in realtime



Claro que no pueden saber los precios futuros, pero actuar en base a posibles escenarios es lo que se llama riesgo. Repito, ellos barajan un escenario en el que les es más rentable minar que alquilar por el aumento del precio. Eso no quiere decir que sea lo que va a pasar, si no que es por lo que apuestan, o arriesgan. Para que eso ocurra, para que les sea rentable el precio tiene que acompañar sí o sí, si no perderán dinero y su inversión será fallida

No sé si alguna vez has minado, pero incluso un minero que no es rentable para minar puede ser rentable para alquilar.... sólo tienes que encontrar a un "tonto" que te pague por algo que no es rentable (este caso se da cuando el gasto eléctrico sea superior al beneficio obtenido)

Respecto a cuánto dinero entra a bitcoin? depende a qué llames entrar...
La capitalización es el precio en un momento dado, por el número de coins en circulación. (método, como ya se ha dicho por aquí, utilizado en la valoración de las acciones de empresas)
Otro dato importante es la liquidez, que es el volumen negociado, ambos aparecen en:
CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations


----------



## Skull & Bones (1 Sep 2017)

clapham2 haber si pones una barrera infranqueable otra vez, que los 4821$ ya se quedan cortos otra vez..... habla con el señor fibonacci haber que te cuenta....

Bitstamp 4825 
Bitfinex 4808


----------



## mamendurrio (1 Sep 2017)

Cetero dijo:


> Aprovechando el mensaje, no he tocado mis direcciones de BTC desde agosto, creo que tengo claro como usar mis BCC y pasarlos a BCT, pero es un rollo (y me tocara pagar comisiones...)
> Tendría que pasar todos mis BTC a otras direcciones, instalar electrum cash, pasarle la clave privada de las direcciones donde tenía los BTC y convertirlos en algún exchange.
> ¿Pensais que merece la pena hacerlo YA o esperar unos meses?



Todo lo que cambies a BTC ahora posiblemente te vuelva a dar "beneficios gratis" cuando/si ocurren los próximos forks, como el posible de Segwit2 en Noviembre....no así si mantienes los BCH en vez de cambiarlos por BTC...

***

Nuevo ATH *$ 4935* hace un rato....Ay estos tulipanes son tan aburridos....

(btc $ 4935 + bch $ 636 =*$ 5571*)

btc 1 Agosto 2017: $2731
btc 1 Sept. : $4935
+ 180 % en 1 mes...ejem...


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (1 Sep 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Todo lo que cambies a BTC ahora posiblemente te vuelva a dar "beneficios gratis" cuando/si ocurren los próximos forks, como el posible de Segwit2 en Noviembre....no así si mantienes los BCH en vez de cambiarlos por BTC...
> 
> ***
> 
> ...



Algun alma caritativa puede ilustrarme.

Compré 1,2 bitocoin en Coinbase hará unos 4 meses.
Ahora los he pasado a un trezor.

He vivido el fork en las noticias.

Tengo derecho a reclamar 1,2 bitcoin cash, o estoy escuchando campanas sin enterarme del todo? Gracias.


----------



## itaka (1 Sep 2017)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Algun alma caritativa puede ilustrarme.
> 
> Compré 1,2 bitocoin en Coinbase hará unos 4 meses.
> Ahora los he pasado a un trezor.
> ...



Creo que Coinbase dara los btc cash que tenias en el día antes 1 de agosto, el 1 de enero del 2018. 

Update on Bitcoin Cash

Si los quieres obtener antes de esa fecha, no estoy muy seguro de como debes de proceder.


----------



## sirpask (2 Sep 2017)

Twitter

Primera transacción de LN en la Main chain de LTC. Dia historico.

Se compro un café... Y con tasas 0.00€.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Sep 2017)

Los 5000$ están ahi muy cerquita. Quien nos lo iba a decir.

También LTC pumpea fuerte, a ver si va a llegar a 100$...


----------



## Skull & Bones (2 Sep 2017)

Lightning Network Wallet Zap Launches Beta Release - Bitcoin News

Zap

Zap: Lightning Network Wallet - YouTube


----------



## Emeregildo (2 Sep 2017)

Poco a poco los firmantes del NYA se van desdiciendo de sus palabras y dejan de apoyar el Hardfork en Noviembre.


Hoy el pool de minado F2pool dice que no lo apoyará 

Another Bitcoin New York Agreement Partner Cancels SegWit2x Support


----------



## Ojodelince (2 Sep 2017)

Sí, los 5000 usd están a tiro de piedra.
Observando las órdenes abiertas en GDAX hay un verdadero "muro" en la oferta. Pero la demanda de btc es un martillo hidráulico... De cómo se supere esa barrera, si es pocas horas, días o incluso semanas, vamos a saber mucho de cuán fuerte puede seguir siendo el ascenso del btc hasta fin de año. (Ya se aventuran algunos a los 10.000)

Not Bubble - Bitcoin Growing Up, Heading to $10,000: Dave Chapman

(no sé si alguien puso el enlace)


----------



## asilei (2 Sep 2017)

Incluso el jefe de la fundación BItcoin está acojonado, pide que relax con la entrada de pasta. ¿Es Nico?
Bitcoin Foundation boss urges cautious investment - BBC News


----------



## Registrador (2 Sep 2017)

Y a pesar de todos los ataques en el último mes y todo el FUD del mundo, la mempool está otra vez despejada:

Johoe's Mempool Size Statistics

Transaciones con menos de 5 satoshis por byte siendo procesadas.

He aprovechado para mover algunos fondos y he pagado una comisión de 20 satoshis por byte (en total 19 céntimos de euro). En 20 minutos ya estaba la operación confirmada.


----------



## Arctic (2 Sep 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Y a pesar de todos los ataques en el último mes y todo el FUD del mundo, la mempool está otra vez despejada:
> 
> Johoe's Mempool Size Statistics
> 
> ...



Claramente, hacen falta shitcoins porque Bitcoin es lento y tiene comisiones caras.. Cuando en unos años la gente mire para atrás y vea las chorradas que se decían aquí y el dineral que llegaron a valer las altcoins va a ser un drama.


----------



## sirpask (2 Sep 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Incluso el jefe de la fundación BItcoin está acojonado, pide que relax con la entrada de pasta. ¿Es Nico?
> Bitcoin Foundation boss urges cautious investment - BBC News



Se les está yendo de las manos. Empezamos agosto en 88KM de dolares. Hoy, 30 días después...166KM.

Y lo mejor de todo es que hemos pillado una epoca sin lideres fuertes para decidir nada. Y todos intentan engañar y joder al prójimo y al proximo.

La luna ya la hemos pasado, Marte está ahí cerca...


----------



## tixel (2 Sep 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Claro que no pueden saber los precios futuros, pero actuar en base a posibles escenarios es lo que se llama riesgo. Repito, ellos barajan un escenario en el que les es más rentable minar que alquilar por el aumento del precio. Eso no quiere decir que sea lo que va a pasar, si no que es por lo que apuestan, o arriesgan. Para que eso ocurra, para que les sea rentable el precio tiene que acompañar sí o sí, si no perderán dinero y su inversión será fallida
> 
> No sé si alguna vez has minado, pero incluso un minero que no es rentable para minar puede ser rentable para alquilar.... sólo tienes que encontrar a un "tonto" que te pague por algo que no es rentable (este caso se da cuando el gasto eléctrico sea superior al beneficio obtenido)
> 
> ...



Si, he minado ethereums el año pasado y fue el mejor negocio con diferencia que hice en mi vida, aunque cuando estaba minando(eth a 8-15) no lo sabía. EL negocio fuerte fue cuando no vendí en su momento y con la peazo subida de este año. Ahora tengo un antminer d3 pedido para X11. Por eso al minar muchas veces no sabes en realidad que estas sacando sino vendes al momento por los enormes pumps and dumps. Lo que no se me ocurre es lo que dices de alquilar cuando no es rentable minar, tendrías que pagarle de tú bolsillo al cliente.
Lo de la capitalización ya me parecía que era simplemente multipicar precio por nº de monedas en circulación pero eso no aclara lo que dice Caphlan de si no estaremos aquí 4 gatos comprandonos y vendiendonos entre nosotros y me gustaría saber si pueden ir por ahí los tiros.
Si miramos aquí: (volumen de los exchanges en 24h)
24 Hour Volume Rankings (Currency) | CoinMarketCap
vemos por ejemplo que Bitfinex negocio 210 millones en BTC/USD ¿nos aclara algo esto sobre si no son siempre los mismos comprando y vendiendo?
Y si no es así, ¿existe alguna metrica que nos pueda dar al menos pistas sobre esto?.

---------- Post added 02-sep-2017 at 12:42 ----------




mamendurrio dijo:


> Todo lo que cambies a BTC ahora posiblemente te vuelva a dar "beneficios gratis" cuando/si ocurren los próximos forks, como el posible de Segwit2 en Noviembre....no así si mantienes los BCH en vez de cambiarlos por BTC...
> 
> ***
> 
> ...



Esto es lo que estoy pensando hacer yo justo antes del 1 de Noviembre, pasar todas las alts a btc y coger cuantos mas sw2x posibles.
Pero, ¿no estará todo el mundo pensando en hacer lo mismo? Y si es así ¿que repercusiones tendría?


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Si, he minado ethereums el año pasado y fue el mejor negocio con diferencia que hice en mi vida, aunque cuando estaba minando(eth a 8-15) no lo sabía. EL negocio fuerte fue cuando no vendí en su momento y con la peazo subida de este año. Ahora tengo un antminer d3 pedido para X11. Por eso al minar muchas veces no sabes en realidad que estas sacando sino vendes al momento por los enormes pumps and dumps. Lo que no se me ocurre es lo que dices de alquilar cuando no es rentable minar, tendrías que pagarle de tú bolsillo al cliente.
> Lo de la capitalización ya me parecía que era simplemente multipicar precio por nº de monedas en circulación pero eso no aclara lo que dice Caphlan de si no estaremos aquí 4 gatos comprandonos y vendiendonos entre nosotros y me gustaría saber si pueden ir por ahí los tiros.
> Si miramos aquí: (volumen de los exchanges en 24h)
> 24 Hour Volume Rankings (Currency) | CoinMarketCap
> ...



haz lo contrario de lo que hace la gente.... toda la gente intentará hacer eso con lo que las alts de hundiran de precio... ahí pasas tus btc a alt que las estás comprando a saldo... cuando hagan el fork la gente volverá a alt... ahí las alt se dispararan de precio y tú se la vendes


----------



## tixel (2 Sep 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> haz lo contrario de lo que hace la gente.... toda la gente intentará hacer eso con lo que las alts de hundiran de precio... ahí pasas tus btc a alt que las estás comprando a saldo... cuando hagan el fork la gente volverá a alt... ahí las alt se dispararan de precio y tú se la vendes



Estoy todavía aprendiendo, pero la táctica del sentimiento contrario aunque un poco enfermiza creo que es de las mejores y ahora que hay tanta euforia tengo un poco de vértigo y entre alegría a estar en el camino de la Gloria y el miedo a perder lo ganado como si fuera humo. 
Esperemos que lo ganado en dinero no sea a costa de la salud.


----------



## mamendurrio (2 Sep 2017)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Algun alma caritativa puede ilustrarme.
> 
> Compré 1,2 bitocoin en Coinbase hará unos 4 meses.
> Ahora los he pasado a un trezor.
> ...



Si quieres tus BCH antes tendrias que enviar los btc de coinbase primero a un monedero nuevo (no online). Tras hacer eso usarias un software-monedero que acepte BCH, como Electron Cash o varios otros que veras en la web de bitcoin cash para poder obtener tus BCH. Si piensas cambiar los BCH por mas BTC, hazlo antes de Noviembre.

---------- Post added 02-sep-2017 at 17:03 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Se les está yendo de las manos. Empezamos agosto en 88KM de dolares. Hoy, 30 días después...166KM.
> 
> Y lo mejor de todo es que hemos pillado una epoca sin lideres fuertes para decidir nada. Y todos intentan engañar y joder al prójimo y al proximo.
> 
> La luna ya la hemos pasado, Marte está ahí cerca...




Cantidad M1 de algunos paises comparado con BTC:
(de a web de la CIA ): The World Factbook







---------- Post added 02-sep-2017 at 17:10 ----------




tixel dijo:


> Esto es lo que estoy pensando hacer yo justo antes del 1 de Noviembre, pasar todas las alts a btc y coger cuantos mas sw2x posibles.
> Pero, ¿no estará todo el mundo pensando en hacer lo mismo? Y si es así ¿que repercusiones tendría?



Pues supongo, como ya se ha dicho, que todas las shitcoins se irán a tomar por saco. Y sí puede ser buen momento para comprar algun shitcoin a saldo. Personalmente desde lo de Crypsty me niego a meter nada en shitcoins.


----------



## orbeo (2 Sep 2017)

Pregunta en general.

Aquí todo el mundo tiene claro que bth no vale nada? Todos habéis pasado los bth a btc?

Yo de momento los separé ya que con el HW Ledger no tiene misterio, pero de momento los tengo ahí. Al precio actual no me llegaría ni para un btc entero.

Si hay HF en noviembre, solo se duplica la cadena de btc entiendo, bth sigue igual?


----------



## melchor rodriguez (2 Sep 2017)

Chicos: no vendí mis BCH ya que no quiero comprometer mis BTC por ahora. Si hay HF en noviembre: ¿que pasaría realmente, se duplicaría otra vez la cadena y los BCH no valdrían casi nada?. 

Enviado desde mi ZTE BLADE V7 LITE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arctic (2 Sep 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Pregunta en general.
> 
> Aquí todo el mundo tiene claro que bth no vale nada? Todos habéis pasado los bth a btc?
> 
> ...



No te fíes del que te diga que tiene claro algo en el mundo cripto. Esto es la selva. A medida que alargas el plazo de la previsión, es más fácil acertar pero a corto plazo puede pasar cualquier cosa tanto al alza como a la baja. Pocas cosas más patéticas que Goldman Sachs diciendo que si va a llegar a no sé donde y luego caerá no sé cuanto.

Yo vendí todos mis Cash y los pase a Bitcoin.
El HF de noviembre solo afectaría a Bitcoin, cash está fuera.


----------



## Blackest (2 Sep 2017)

Pregunta que quiza pueda parecer absurda.

¿No sería mejor invertir en monedas que ahora valen poco esperando que crezcan de la misma forma en la que lo ha hecho Bitcoin?

Por ejemplo en el caso de Bitcoin
Actualmente está a 4500$ por lo que tendría que llegar hasta 9000$ para duplicar valor y obtener una el doble de lo invertido.

Sin embargo
Ripple por ejemplo está a 0,22$ por lo que de llegar a 2.2$ hubieramos ganado 10 veces lo invertido.

Me parece que es mas facil invertir en monedas que ahora tienen poco valor que en una bitcoin que ya vale mucho.


----------



## Emeregildo (2 Sep 2017)

Blackest dijo:


> Pregunta que quiza pueda parecer absurda.
> 
> ¿No sería mejor invertir en monedas que ahora valen poco esperando que crezcan de la misma forma en la que lo ha hecho Bitcoin?
> 
> ...




Esa es la típica pregunta de novato que se acerca a esto de las criptomonedas buscando el pelotazo. Bajo mi punto de vista aquí lo que funciona es hacer una selección de las mejores monedas, independientemente del precio y mantenerlas. Mirate la cantidad de monedas que tiene ripple y haz cuentas cuanto dinero tendría que entrar para que subiera a ese precio.


----------



## Blackest (2 Sep 2017)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Esa es la típica pregunta de novato que se acerca a esto de las criptomonedas buscando el pelotazo. Bajo mi punto de vista aquí lo que funciona es hacer una selección de las mejores monedas, independientemente del precio y mantenerlas. Mirate la cantidad de monedas que tiene ripple y haz cuentas cuanto dinero tendría que entrar para que subiera a ese precio.



Gracias por responder. A tu criterio cuales son las mejores a parte de BTC ¿ethereum, lite?


----------



## sirpask (2 Sep 2017)

Blackest dijo:


> Gracias por responder. A tu criterio cuales son las mejores a parte de BTC ¿ethereum, lite?



Bitcoin-lite, monero y Ardor-nextcoin.

El resto shitcoins.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Sep 2017)

¿Se va a 95$, si?


----------



## Morfosintáctico (2 Sep 2017)

Si, ahora vendrá clapham a confirmarlo.


----------



## Emeregildo (2 Sep 2017)

Blackest dijo:


> Gracias por responder. A tu criterio cuales son las mejores a parte de BTC ¿ethereum, lite?



Bajo mi punto de vista. Bitcoin, Ethereum, Monero, Litecoin y puede que IOTA pero todavía la tengo entre parentesis. De lo demás se salva poco o nada


----------



## tixel (2 Sep 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Pregunta en general.
> 
> Aquí todo el mundo tiene claro que bth no vale nada? Todos habéis pasado los bth a btc?
> 
> ...



Ostias, que bien me vienes. Tengo todos los btc en una HW y ahora tengo una Nano S. ¿Si mando los btc de la HW a la Nano, automaticamente me aparece saldo en bth? Es que el metodo de actualizar la HW me da un poco de miedo, ya se que es una tonteria y que tengo la tarjeta de las palabras pero prefiria hacerlo con el saldo a 0 y ya aprovechar para pasar todo a la Nano.
¿Tu como has hecho?

---------- Post added 02-sep-2017 at 20:47 ----------




melchor rodriguez dijo:


> Chicos: no vendí mis BCH ya que no quiero comprometer mis BTC por ahora. Si hay HF en noviembre: ¿que pasaría realmente, se duplicaría otra vez la cadena y los BCH no valdrían casi nada?.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ZTE BLADE V7 LITE mediante Tapatalk



Mas bien pienso que pasaría lo contrario con respecto a bch


----------



## orbeo (2 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Ostias, que bien me vienes. Tengo todos los btc en una HW y ahora tengo una Nano S. ¿Si mando los btc de la HW a la Nano, automaticamente me aparece saldo en bth? Es que el metodo de actualizar la HW me da un poco de miedo, ya se que es una tonteria y que tengo la tarjeta de las palabras pero prefiria hacerlo con el saldo a 0 y ya aprovechar para pasar todo a la Nano.
> ¿Tu como has hecho?
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-sep-2017 at 20:47 ----------
> ...



Tienes que actualizar la última versión de la extensión de Chrome.

En el wallet de btc te salen las dos cadenas y simplemente haces cambio de una a otra siguiendo las instrucciones para hacer el traspaso.

Mañana te busco un vídeo que ahora no puedo, que lo explica muy bien pero es muy sencillo. En YouTube hay tutoriales que puedes ver de todas formas.

Edito:

LEDGER NANO S | HOW TO SEND YOUR BITCOIN CASH FROM MAIN TO SPLIT WALLET | MUST BE DONE! - YouTube

Edito 2

Vale no había leído que los tienes fuera del nano s, en ese caso no lo sé, yo los tenía ahí guardados antes del Split. No sé si los tendrías que sacar antes de hacer el envío o puedes mandarlos al nano s y después sacar los bth ahí mismo.

En mi caso quedan los dos dentro del wallet, simplemente tiene un botón para hacer switch de btc a bth.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (3 Sep 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Pregunta en general.
> 
> Aquí todo el mundo tiene claro que bth no vale nada? Todos habéis pasado los bth a btc?
> 
> ...



Si. Bch no se duplica, porque se hace un fork a partir de la de bitcoin. Bch va por su cuenta.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudia aa (3 Sep 2017)

Ya lo había visto...muy bien reflejado.No se de quien es la música de fondo...¿¿??


----------



## orbeo (3 Sep 2017)

A la mierda, acabo de mandar los bch a Kraken para pasarlos a btc. Comprar bch que seguro ahora suben como un cohete.

Alguien sabe cuanto estan tardando las confirmaciones aproximadamente en bch??


----------



## Arctic (3 Sep 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> A la mierda, acabo de mandar los bch a Kraken para pasarlos a btc. Comprar bch que seguro ahora suben como un cohete.
> 
> Alguien sabe cuanto estan tardando las confirmaciones aproximadamente en bch??



Bastante, a mi me tardaron 12 o 14 horas. Kraken pedía 20 confirmaciones..


----------



## orbeo (3 Sep 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Bastante, a mi me tardaron 12 o 14 horas. Kraken pedía 20 confirmaciones..



Parece que ahora va mas rápido, ya lleva 10 confirmaciones


----------



## Arctic (3 Sep 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Parece que ahora va mas rápido, ya lleva 10 confirmaciones



Claramente más rápido, lo mío fue un aburrimiento. Además lo hice en tres tandas y las tres tardadon más o menos lo mismo.


----------



## orbeo (3 Sep 2017)

Bueno pues unas 3 horas a tardado, ya los he pasado a btc. Veremos si he acertado o la cagada la esculpiran en mi lápida.


----------



## ninfireblade (3 Sep 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Bueno pues unas 3 horas a tardado, ya los he pasado a btc. Veremos si he acertado o la cagada la esculpiran en mi lápida.




Si no lo tenias muy claro podias vender la mitad y quedarte la otra mitad.


----------



## Brujámio (3 Sep 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Si no lo tenias muy claro podias vender la mitad y quedarte la otra mitad.



Es lo que me pasa a mi, que no se que hacer con los btc. No sé si quedarmelos, vender una parte, venderlos todos... ienso:

Al final creo que me los quedaré, porque tampoco son muchos...


----------



## orbeo (3 Sep 2017)

No me genera demasiada confianza el futuro de bth, no me preguntéis por qué porque seguramente este totalmente equivocado. Iba a dejar los bth en Kraken para diversificar en otras alts, pero coño, cada vez que hice eso siempre termino "no ganando", así que mejor me quedo en btc esperando el siguiente pump o fork.


----------



## Claudius (3 Sep 2017)

Claudia aa dijo:


> Ya lo había visto...muy bien reflejado.No se de quien es la música de fondo...¿¿??



I Want Out - Helloween :XX:


----------



## tixel (3 Sep 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Bueno pues unas 3 horas a tardado, ya los he pansado a btc. Veremos si he acertado o la cagada la esculpiran en mi lápida.



El que no arriesga no gana pero tampoco pierde y en este caso creo q no has acertado.


----------



## electrón (4 Sep 2017)

Para los que estais mas al día, ¿Por qué cae todo? ¿Alguna noticia?


----------



## Arctic (4 Sep 2017)

electrón dijo:


> Para los que estais mas al día, ¿Por qué cae todo? ¿Alguna noticia?



Ha metido mano el gobierno chino diciendo que las ICO son ilegales. Si a esto le unes que se está metiendo en criptos hasta el del carrito de los helados, a la primera de cambio hay turbulencias. A ver si hay una buena ostia y se limpia esto un poco porque ya me incomoda bastante oir hablar de bitcoin a los de las mesas de al lado en las terrazas.


----------



## p_pin (4 Sep 2017)

electrón dijo:


> Para los que estais mas al día, ¿Por qué cae todo? ¿Alguna noticia?



No hago caso de lo que los mass-mierdas cuentan como explicación... La semana pasada decían que el bitcoin había subido por la prueba de Corea del Norte del misil sobre Japón, pero anteayer C.norte probó una bomba aun más potente, y el precio cae... sólo hay que esperar unos días para ver como las "explicaciones" de los ejpertos no valen nada. 

Si lleva subiendo desde 1800 es normal que tenga alguna correción, ahora veremos qué niveles va tocando y rompiendo, mi opinión 4475 era un primer nivel que ha perdido, el siguiente 4230-80 (yo sigo el precio en bitstamp) que sería la zona de la directriz alcista que se inició en 1800


----------



## Claudius (4 Sep 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> A ver si hay una buena ostia y se limpia esto un poco porque ya me incomoda bastante oir hablar de bitcoin a los de las mesas de al lado en las terrazas.



Qué bueno, y que decían?


----------



## mamendurrio (4 Sep 2017)

Blackest dijo:


> Pregunta que quiza pueda parecer absurda.
> 
> ¿No sería mejor invertir en monedas que ahora valen poco esperando que crezcan de la misma forma en la que lo ha hecho Bitcoin?
> 
> ...



Parece tan fácil verdad? Jajaja...buena suerte con las shitcoins.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2017 at 14:24 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> No hago caso de lo que los mass-mierdas cuentan como explicación... La semana pasada decían que el bitcoin había subido por la prueba de Corea del Norte del misil sobre Japón, pero anteayer C.norte probó una bomba aun más potente, y el precio cae... sólo hay que esperar unos días para ver como las "explicaciones" de los ejpertos no valen nada.
> 
> Si lleva subiendo desde 1800 es normal que tenga alguna correción, ahora veremos qué niveles va tocando y rompiendo, mi opinión 4475 era un primer nivel que ha perdido, el siguiente 4230-80 (yo sigo el precio en bitstamp) que sería la zona de la directriz alcista que se inició en 1800



$3776 posibilidad (fibo)...ojalá...








...lo malo comprar en algunos sitios mucho premium cobran por la volatilidad coño


----------



## Arctic (4 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Qué bueno, y que decían?



Me ha pasado en 3 ocasiones. Eso sin contar que los familiares y amigos que al principio decían que era una burbuja, llevan todo el verano preguntándome.

El terraceo es lo que te puedes imaginar, el típico "alfa" del grupo contando que compró hace dos meses y ya casi dobla la pasta, que está en "subida libre" y que incluso ha leído que va a tocar el 10.000... En otra eran unos chavales de veintipocos años que hablaban de criptos que yo ni había escuchado siendo su favorita IOTA o algo así. En todos los casos, se hablaba solo del potencial y no de los riesgos y siempre centrados en el precio. Yo cuando le explico a alguien el tema, lo que menos les digo de mirar es el precio y me preocupo más de que entiendan el concepto y las ventajas que tiene respecto al dinero tradicional. Allí no había nada de eso. Solo comprar porque está subiendo. Yo creo que eso nos garantiza un buen susto en la cotización a no mucho tardar.


----------



## Registrador (4 Sep 2017)

Jo jo buenas hostias se están pegando las shitcoins ::


----------



## sirpask (4 Sep 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Jo jo buenas hostias se están pegando las shitcoins ::



Va... No llegan casi al 15% de bajada... 
Algunos de aquí hemos visto bajadas en un dia de 3 dígitos... E incluso las hemos padecido... Y no pasa nada.
La vida sigue igual...por que BTC va a su ritmo.


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Sep 2017)

esta cayendo lo que es el peso de China.. un 15%.... ya China no es tanto peso como el año pasado


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Sep 2017)

comprad alts, pero de las buenas.... las que llevan años en el mercado funcionando sin problemas, no las mierdas que aún no han sido probadas cómo iota


----------



## sirpask (4 Sep 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> comprad alts, pero de las buenas.... las que llevan años en el mercado funcionando sin problemas, no las mierdas que aún no han sido probadas cómo iota



No solo eso, tambien hay shitcoins que no han retrasado ni un dia sus actualizaciones planificadas.


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Otra vez la contabilidad bulgara haciendo estragos
> Cuando china dominaba el mercado de cryptotulipanes con un apabullante
> 80 / 90 % de cuota de mercado el volumen de trading era
> de cientos de millones de cryptotulipanes diarios ... Ese volumen
> ...



el minado aunque a día de hoy es importante para algunas coins es irrelevante a largo plazo.... ineficiente en gestión de recursos.... las coins que se acaben imponiendo a largo plazo no minaran


----------



## Claudius (4 Sep 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Me ha pasado en 3 ocasiones. Eso sin contar que los familiares y amigos que al principio decían que era una burbuja, llevan todo el verano preguntándome.
> 
> El terraceo es lo que te puedes imaginar, el típico "alfa" del grupo contando que compró hace dos meses y ya casi dobla la pasta, que está en "subida libre" y que incluso ha leído que va a tocar el 10.000... En otra eran unos chavales de veintipocos años que hablaban de criptos que yo ni había escuchado siendo su favorita IOTA o algo así. En todos los casos, se hablaba solo del potencial y no de los riesgos y siempre centrados en el precio. Yo cuando le explico a alguien el tema, lo que menos les digo de mirar es el precio y me preocupo más de que entiendan el concepto y las ventajas que tiene respecto al dinero tradicional. Allí no había nada de eso. Solo comprar porque está subiendo. Yo creo que eso nos garantiza un buen susto en la cotización a no mucho tardar.



Buen estudio de mercado, 
Supongo que el perfil de ellos sean menores de 30 años?

Bueno eso quiere decir, que si que está entrando fiat al ecosistema, y que la palabra Bitcoin y supongo que algún subyacente se asocie a productos de inversión de dinero fácil.


----------



## workforfood (4 Sep 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> :XX: ... Pero si eso ya es sabido, la gente no está comprando por el concepto, sino por el potencial especulativo. No hay ideología anarquista o compromiso social o vete tú a saber qué, son masas de de especuladores..



Una persona saca dinero del cajero cuando necesita dinero para comprar cosas, no he visto todavía gente sacar del cajero a miles para especular con él. El bitcoin y todas las criptomonedas su historial es especulación pura y dura no hay ni un 10% de movimientos que no sea fuera de los exchanges. Solo podemos hablar que eso sea "moneda" cuando intervenga para pagar bienes y servicios sin cambiar a FIAT.


----------



## sirpask (4 Sep 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Una persona saca dinero del cajero cuando necesita dinero para comprar cosas, no he visto todavía gente sacar del cajero a miles para especular con él. El bitcoin y todas las criptomonedas su historial es especulación pura y dura no hay ni un 10% de movimientos que no sea fuera de los exchanges. Solo podemos hablar que eso sea "moneda" cuando intervenga para pagar bienes y servicios sin cambiar a FIAT.



Hace no mas de un año todos aqui dabamos por sentado que lo de ir al cajero a sacar dinero iba a desaparecer, e incluso el CEO de ING al ser preguntado por los cajeros dijo que no importaba no tener por que en menos de 5 años los cajeros desaparecerían... Hoy como la Merkel con los refugiados todo ha cambiado. Y en este caso concreto yo creo que ha sido el Bitcoin el que ha echo recular a los Bildenbergs y compañia.

Si la gente deja de usar moneda, no se va a pasar a sus Visas... Se pasará a BTC.


----------



## tixel (4 Sep 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Me ha pasado en 3 ocasiones. Eso sin contar que los familiares y amigos que al principio decían que era una burbuja, llevan todo el verano preguntándome.
> 
> El terraceo es lo que te puedes imaginar, el típico "alfa" del grupo contando que compró hace dos meses y ya casi dobla la pasta, que está en "subida libre" y que incluso ha leído que va a tocar el 10.000... En otra eran unos chavales de veintipocos años que hablaban de criptos que yo ni había escuchado siendo su favorita IOTA o algo así. En todos los casos, se hablaba solo del potencial y no de los riesgos y siempre centrados en el precio. Yo cuando le explico a alguien el tema, lo que menos les digo de mirar es el precio y me preocupo más de que entiendan el concepto y las ventajas que tiene respecto al dinero tradicional. Allí no había nada de eso. Solo comprar porque está subiendo. Yo creo que eso nos garantiza un buen susto en la cotización a no mucho tardar.



Mas o menos de lo q se habla en este foro de "expertos"


----------



## sirpask (4 Sep 2017)

Champham... Han echado el freno a ese proceso, precisamente por lo que estaba pasando en la India.


----------



## Avispa (4 Sep 2017)

Solo hace unos días que me interesé por este hilo y escribí que las criptomonedas me parecían una estafa piramidal. Cuando hoy he leído que China ha declarado ilegales las criptomonedas me ha dado un escalofrío.

¿Me habré convertido finalmente en una "gurú burbujista"? ienso:


----------



## Antonius Block (4 Sep 2017)

La noticia de la prohibición de China (de las ICOs, que no de las criptos) es una buena noticia a medio-largo plazo para el bitcoin. El que haya recuperado en horas varios puntos porcentuales de dominancia en "Coinmarketcap" es sintomático de lo dicho.

La SEC también se pronunció no hace mucho en la dirección de controlar y fiscalizar las ICOs, ya que les daba la consideración de "acciones irregulares", que bueno, es lo que son.

La consecuencia de esto, como digo, es el fortalecimiento del bitcoin sobre todo a costa de Ethereum, si bien es verdad que multitud de ICOs aceptaban financiación en bitcoins también.

Vamos, que por mi parte voy a cargar otro poquito.


----------



## sirpask (4 Sep 2017)

Y hay que recordar que hay ICOs que pasan todas las leyes.


----------



## Morfosintáctico (4 Sep 2017)

Diamantina dijo:


> Solo hace unos días que me interesé por este hilo y escribí que las criptomonedas me parecían una estafa piramidal. Cuando hoy he leído que China ha declarado ilegales las criptomonedas me ha dado un escalofrío.
> 
> ¿Me habré convertido finalmente en una "gurú burbujista"? ienso:



Huy, un escalofrío. Ve al médico que eso puede ser grave. A mi bisabuelo también le daban, y al final se murió.

Te has convertido en otro troll más del hilo, ni más ni menos. O quizá ya lo eras antes de entrar por primera vez. ienso:


----------



## p_pin (4 Sep 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> La noticia de la prohibición de China (de las ICOs, que no de las criptos) es una buena noticia a medio-largo plazo para el bitcoin. El que haya recuperado en horas varios puntos porcentuales de dominancia en "Coinmarketcap" es sintomático de lo dicho.
> 
> La SEC también se pronunció no hace mucho en la dirección de controlar y fiscalizar las ICOs, ya que les daba la consideración de "acciones irregulares", que bueno, es lo que son.
> 
> ...



Yo he pensado algo parecido a lo que comentas

Otra que se está dando buena ostia es NEO la "ethereum china", con razón respecto a la noticia

Sobre al precio, en la zona que marqué antes de la línea de tendencia ha "habido buenas ostias", de momento el precio está aguantando el nivel, veremos como sigue


----------



## Avispa (4 Sep 2017)

Pienso que si las criptomonedas, o criptodivisas, sustituyeran a las formas de pago y las monedas controladas por los estados, el mundo cambiaría hacia algo completamente diferente. Sería como un "ERE" de los ricos del presente que serían sustituídos por los "nuevos ricos del mañana". 
El capitalismo se convertiría en otra cosa diferente. Algunos dicen que más democrático, imagino que lo dirán porque habría más "nuevos ricos" de los que hay ahora.
Esos nuevos ricos serían los nuevos banqueros de la humanidad y la élite de esos nuevos ricos serían todos los poseedores de bitcoin. Eso visto desde el lado de los "bitcoineros" y demás criptodivisas.

Lo que ahora llama mi atención es lo que tienen que decir los estados, y los dueños de grandes capitales, sobre las criptodivisas.
Estuve mirando lo que dice el Ministerio de Hacienda de España: se tratan como divisas, hay que declarar ganancias, cuando se venden el valor de compra es el de la fecha más antigua, los mineros son empresarios, etc.
Ahora China declara que las actividades financieras relacionadas con las criptodivisas son ilegales *¿algo que en España es legal en China ya no lo es?
*

También he visto esta noticia:


> El supervisor de los mercados de Estados Unidos, la SEC, ha alertado sobre estas operaciones, aunque no las ha prohibido. Sí ha obligado a que las operaciones se registren.En muchos casos las ICO, vinculadas con frecuencia a aplicaciones que usan la tecnología blockhain, apenas parten de un 'white paper' o estudio de mercado, base a partir de la cual comercializan los 'tokens'. Algunos estudios consideran que el 10% de las ICOs son estafas.
> 
> La decisión del Banco Central, ha provocado una caída del 7% en la cotización del bitcoin, similar a la registrada por otras monedas como Ethereum.
> 
> Bitcoin: China prohíbe las colocaciones de criptodivisas | Mercados | Cinco Días



Dejo el enlace a un documental sobre la historia del dinero hasta llegar a bitcoin, que puede interesar a quien todavía no sepa muy bien lo que es.
Bitcoin and the history of money - YouTube
*


¿Por qué China ha tomado esta decisión?* ienso:

Bitcoin: China prohíbe las colocaciones de criptodivisas


----------



## asilei (4 Sep 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> La noticia de la prohibición de China (de las ICOs, que no de las criptos) es una buena noticia a medio-largo plazo para el bitcoin. El que haya recuperado en horas varios puntos porcentuales de dominancia en "Coinmarketcap" es sintomático de lo dicho.
> 
> La SEC también se pronunció no hace mucho en la dirección de controlar y fiscalizar las ICOs, ya que les daba la consideración de "acciones irregulares", que bueno, es lo que son.
> 
> ...



Coincido que las ICO es mas el modelo de Ethereum, pero también veo que Etherem está haciendo un viraje estratégico, se está orientando a corporaciones y acuerdos gubernamentales. 

De todas formas yo si creo que algunas altcoin tienen valor, pero deben ofrecer un diferencial muy claro, no una simple modificación de chapa y pintura. Por ejemplo IOTA que es un concepto nuevo de blockchain distribuida, tiemporeal etc..., otra cosa es que les funcione o no. Pero ese enfoque si tiene sentido respaldarlo por una cripto nueva.


----------



## ninfireblade (4 Sep 2017)

Diamantina me parece que no te has enterado de lo que has leido. Seguramente sea porque no sabes lo que es una ICO. Infórmate primero de lo que es una ICO y luego vuelve a leerte lo que sea que hayas leido.


----------



## Josar (4 Sep 2017)

Diamantina dijo:


> Pienso que si las criptomonedas, o criptodivisas, sustituyeran a las formas de pago y las monedas controladas por los estados, el mundo cambiaría hacia algo completamente diferente. Sería como un "ERE" de los ricos del presente que serían sustituídos por los "nuevos ricos del mañana".
> El capitalismo se convertiría en otra cosa diferente. Algunos dicen que más democrático, imagino que lo dirán porque habría más "nuevos ricos" de los que hay ahora.
> Esos nuevos ricos serían los nuevos banqueros de la humanidad y la élite de esos nuevos ricos serían todos los poseedores de bitcoin. Eso visto desde el lado de los "bitcoineros" y demás criptodivisas.



Los ricos de hoy seguirán siendo los ricos mañana.

Da igual que la moneda más fuerte sea bitcoin o el dólar suizo

El rico tiene propiedades, tierras, etc..que seguirán siendo muy valiosas ya sea en euros, dólares o bitcoins

Al igual que cualquier gran empresario, Amazon va a seguir montando un imperio, cobrará su mercancía en la moneda que más le interese 

No va a cambiar el poder de manos, lo que si surgirán son nuevas posibilidades para actores nuevos


----------



## tixel (4 Sep 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> La noticia de la prohibición de China (de las ICOs, que no de las criptos) es una buena noticia a medio-largo plazo para el bitcoin. El que haya recuperado en horas varios puntos porcentuales de dominancia en "Coinmarketcap" es sintomático de lo dicho.
> 
> La SEC también se pronunció no hace mucho en la dirección de controlar y fiscalizar las ICOs, ya que les daba la consideración de "acciones irregulares", que bueno, es lo que son.
> 
> ...



A costa de ethereum, dices? Pues no parece q ethereum le haya jodido demasiado. Ya está perdiendo menos q btc y subiendo como un cohete.


----------



## Antonius Block (5 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> A costa de ethereum, dices? Pues no parece q ethereum le haya jodido demasiado. Ya está perdiendo menos q btc y subiendo como un cohete.



Con todos los respetos creo que te equivocas compañero... adjunto una gráfica de eth/btc correspondiente a los últimos días. Tampoco baja una barbaridad pero algo sí.

Lo dije porque me parece lógico que el tema de la prohibición de las ICO afecte más duramente a eth que a btc... 

Seguimos en el hilo de las Alts si gustas. Un saludo.


----------



## Ojodelince (5 Sep 2017)

Hemos llegado a un escenario interesante. 
Tal y como algunos foreros interpretaban (Nico si no me equivoco) muchos tenedores de bitcoin, al llegar su valor a un óptimo según su punto de vista, los 5000 usd, han vendido rápidamente provocando un alud de ventas. ¿Tendrá Nico razón y el punto en el que la gente esperaba alcanzar su máximo beneficio era ése? ¿Se acabó el bitcoin?
Cuestiones: 
1) ¿Estamos en un pinchazo de la burbuja del critpotulipán -según le gusta decir al clapham? -(por cierto, interesante documental el de los tulipanes, aunque la historia es bien conocida... y que conste que te he echao un thanks)
2) Ya que tenemos el ejemplo del tulipán... cuando éste pinchó.. .pinchó de verdad. El mercado (de futuros, por cierto) colapsó y el tulipán dejo de ser lo que era. No hubo oscilaciones... ni avisos, ni caídas del 15% y después vueltas a subir.
3) Si después de este bajón del btc el precio se recupera... ¿no sería acaso la demostración de que lo que sustenta el bitcoin es su utilidad real y no un mero ejercicio especulativo? En las burbujas anteriores tulipanes, crack 29, burbuja inmobiliaria,... una vez iniciado una caída de precios de este calibre no hay Dios que resucite al muerto. ¿Cómo se explicaría entonces el valor de un bien que pincha... y se recupera? Creo que se sale claramente del arquetipo de una burbuja financiera.

Desde luego conviene recordar que por muy clara que se tenga una inversión (pisos, bitcoins o acciones del Santander...) endeudarse más allá de un porcentaje prudente del propio patrimonio no parece razonable. Y para adquirir criptomonedas no parece nada saludable pedir un euro prestado. Es en este punto, esa falta de criterio, lo que hace de una burbuja financiera algo temible. Embarcar a la gente en deudas para invertir fue el mal de la crisis del 29 o la reciente inmobiliaria. Oído al parche.

Ahora bien, mi opinión particular es que efectivamente, en el 5000 usd había una abrumadora cantidad de órdenes abiertas de venta que la transparencia del mercado BTC permitía ver a todo el mundo. Si la demanda hubiera absorbido semejante alud yo sería el primer alucinado. Y obviamente, el tema de China ha sido un buen tropezón. Aún así creo que lo volveremos a ver por esos niveles antes o después.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2017 at 23:58 ----------

Por cierto. Sorprende ver titulares en los que la prensa financiera considera al BTC como ICO... es para echarse a llorar.... o a reír.


----------



## endemoniado (5 Sep 2017)

Mucha gente cuando el bitcoin estaba sobre los 500-700 dólares en plena senda alcista pronosticábamos que llegaría a 4000-5000-6000 sin despeinarse y luego caería a los 1000-1500 ya que psicológicamente es una cifra más asumible para el populacho. Si en lugar de haber 21(16) millones de bitcoins el número fuera mucho mayor cada unidad de bitcoin aparentaría ser más asequible, ahora mismo resulta muy poco atractivo para un novato adquirir fracciones de un bitcoin, la peña quiere números redondos y 4000 es mucha pasta. Esto se acabará superando pero sinceramente me sorprendería muchísimo que un bitcoin alcanzara los 10k en los próximos meses.

Hay que tener en cuenta también que el holdeo mítico de los bitcoñeros limita la oferta, la inmensa mayoría de la gente tiene un bitcoin, dos o medio pero sólo es necesario que una ballena empiece a colocar bitcoins en el mercado para que esto se hunda.


----------



## Nico (5 Sep 2017)

Ojodelince dijo:


> Hemos llegado a un escenario interesante.
> Tal y como algunos foreros interpretaban (Nico si no me equivoco) muchos tenedores de bitcoin, *al llegar su valor a un óptimo según su punto de vista*, los 5000 usd, han vendido rápidamente provocando un alud de ventas.



Por las dudas aclaro que yo no he dicho eso o, más bien, lo he definido de otro modo.

He dicho que cuando una persona llega a su "ganancia de sueño" o, dicho de otro modo, el punto en el cual la ganancia que ha logrado más allá de sus expectativas le RESUELVE UNA SITUACION VITAL, para muchos será el momento de largarse.

A diferencia de un "estallido" que tiene un punto inicial claro, el proceso en el cual, muchas personas que "cumplen su sueño" se marchan no opera del mismo modo pero, la masa crítica -si se logra- puede dar el inicio a una estampida.

Obviamente la codicia a veces les impide salir -aunque hayan cumplido su meta- pero, los más prudentes o con más deseo de satisfacción inmediata o los más miedosos pueden poner en marcha el mecanismo.

Un ejemplo... "pepito bitcoin" pese a no tener mucho dinero ni ser de familia rica fue un "early adopter" (o un trader de alts con fortuna) y llegó a tener 123 bitcoins.

Cada mañana, a las 6 se levanta en la casa de sus padres, a las 6.30 baja por el portal y recorre varias manzanas hasta llegar al metro el que, con suerte y apretado logra tomar a eso de las 7.30. Media hora después lo deja a unas manzanas de su horrible trabajo el que, no solo odia sino que le hace la vida miserable.

A las 17.30, cada día, repite el camino inverso odiándose y sufriendo.

Un día, se da cuenta que tiene en realidad (123x5000) *$ 615.000* y que con eso, no sólo se compra un piso en un barrio decente (*$ 250.000*), sino que también se compra un auto majo (*$ 35.000*) y le queda resto (*$ 330.000*) como para dejar el horrible trabajo y buscarse otro más a su gusto mientras disfruta de unos meses de descanso mientras lo encuentra.

Si su ambición le impide romper su "cold wallet", seguirá sufriendo su vida miserable mientras espera que los "números en la pantalla" le permitan disfrutar en un futuro hipotético e incierto.

Si la prudencia, el miedo o el hastío lo llevan a vender para cambiar su vida y agradecer al cielo este regalo puede ser el inicio de "algo" (si miles de "pepito bitcoin" están en una situación similar).

Mientras más suba de precio el bitcoin, más "pepitos bitcoin" estarán en el punto donde, vender les puede representar cambiar su vida de un modo que merece tomar la decisión.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2017 at 04:43 ----------

*POSDATA:*

Por otro lado comento que el desparramo de ICOs (que si es una burbuja brutal) va a estallar ANTES que el Bitcoin propiamente dicho.

Es más, puede que estalle y *no lo haga Bitcoin.*

Pero, que el tema ICOs es un pedazo de humo, envuelto en ambición y con un lazo de codicia es indudable.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Sep 2017)

Clapham y Nico, me parece curioso que sepáis como funcionan los mercados pero los únicos beneficios que obtenéis es humo para vuestros bolsillos. :rolleye:

Lo importante no es el final, sino el camino.

No es solo una frase de como hay que vivir la vida, sino también de como funciona la bolsa. 

No sirve de nada saber con certeza que la mayoría de los criptotulipanes van a desaparecer, si estos hacen un x50 antes de que eso ocurra. Puedes ponerte short a lo largo del camino, y acabarás arruinado varias veces antes de que el tiempo te de la razón, y si por alguna casualidad tienes la suerte de que justo empieza a caer, entonces tus beneficios máximos son solo el 100%, suponiendo que cae a cero. 
En cambio, si piensas que el criptotulipán subirá hasta el infinito y más allá, es posible que tengas la suerte de que haga un x20 (o más). Y si luego cae, supongamos que cuando cae la mitad te asustas y vendes, todavía habrás ganado un x10. 

Ya me diréis quien gana más dinero, el iluso o el vidente. 

Por tanto, no sirve de nada pronosticar el final si no sabes que va a pasar durante el camino. 

Además pueden pasar mil cosas y que al final os equivoquéis, la historia económica está llena de cisnes negros.


----------



## Nico (5 Sep 2017)

No entiendo tu punto *Jdnec*.

Empiezo por aclararte que Clapham hace cierto tipo de comentarios y yo otros. No sé si vale meter todo en la misma bolsa.

Pero, el punto importante aquí es otro. Hay mucha gente que por edad es la primera vez que invierte en algo. No tiene experiencias previas en entrar y salir y cómo hacerlo.

¿ Cuál es tu estrategia de salida ?, ¿ Qué factores vas a tener en cuenta para salirte ?, ¿ Cuán rápido puedes liquidar en caso de un apuro ? (tienes cuenta en exchanges con autorización para operar en los volúmenes de tu inversión ya listas o tendrías que abrirlas o hacer los trámites ?

Recuerdo que has sido muy atinado y generoso en dar tus razones para entrar (en fecha oportuna).

Cuáles serían tus consejos para salir ?


----------



## luckymixes (5 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Por tanto, no sirve de nada pronosticar el final si no sabes que va a pasar durante el camino.



Enorme, +1000


----------



## Cui Bono (5 Sep 2017)

Pasado mañana habrá pánico comprador. 

OmiseGo esta claramente "supervisada" y como IOTA baje de 40 va a haber un x2 fácil en unas semanas. 

Soy vuestro limpiabotas y ascensorista, hacedme caso.


----------



## vpsn (5 Sep 2017)

En serio? Compre a 300 y estais hablando de pinchazo, crisis...bla blabla?

La verdad es que cada vez entra mas pasta, asi que lo normal es que el precio suba si o si.


----------



## Rajoy (5 Sep 2017)

Ya está el desinformador estrella del foro intentando centrar el debate, en su estilo sibilino, como quien no quiere la cosa :fiufiu: ..., en cual es la forma de salir de bitcoin.

Es fácil, *de la misma forma en que se ha entrado*, normalmente a través de un exchange. Así es como se suele entrar y salir de bitcoin, salvo para los que los minan o venden bienes y servicios a cambio de bitcoins.
Pero no, resulta que no pregunta como has entrado, la pregunta es como vas a salir. Porqué ? Porque supone que ha de haber una estampida en algún momento ... *y eso es mucho suponer* .
No alguna corrección importante, como tantas que ha tenido bitcoin ya que las subidas también lo son (se llama volatilidad, estúpido ...), sino la hecatombe, el desastre, el hundimiento. *SÚBITO, INESPERADO Y REPENTINO*, eso si, *pero sin especificar ningún motivo para ello*, ... para que ese supuesto cuello de botella para "salir" de bitcoin se haga realidad.

Yo siempre me pregunto lo mismo, Nico y compañía. Vais a los foros de los otros activos, a los de bolsa, a los que hablan de tener el dinero en el banco o en un depósito a plazo fijo a preguntarles cual es su estrategia de salida en caso de emergencia ? A recordarles que sean prudentes y saquen una parte ? A decirles que lo único que tienen son números en una pantalla ?
Seguramente no porque fliparían de que les hiciérais esas consideraciones o, directamente, os tomarían por imbéciles ...

Es quizá que pensáis que el comprador de bitcoins es más cortito que el himbersor al que le enchufan preferentes o cualquier otra mierda sin que siquiera se entere ?

No, claro que no, esa "altruista" e ingente labor de advertencia que lleváis haciendo post tras post, día tras día, mes tras mes, año tras año, de los peligros de un activo que es una mierda de cryptotulipán pinchada en un palo no puede ser desinteresada, verdad que no, FUDSTERS ? :bla:


----------



## jorgitonew (5 Sep 2017)

una moneda hay que empezar a comprarla en cuanto haya caído un 60% de su máximo... así sucedió hace dos meses con en tema del segwit y demás ocasiones...

por otro lado, es una bendición lo que he hecho China... era el momento de quitar de este mundo tanta mierda de moneda y de ico que solo aportaba un whitepaper 
a un Whitepaper no se le da ni un duro en el mundo real y aquí se estaban llevando millones... la limpieza es bienvenida


----------



## tixel (5 Sep 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> Mucha gente cuando el bitcoin estaba sobre los 500-700 dólares en plena senda alcista pronosticábamos que llegaría a 4000-5000-6000 sin despeinarse y luego caería a los 1000-1500 ya que psicológicamente es una cifra más asumible para el populacho. Si en lugar de haber 21(16) millones de bitcoins el número fuera mucho mayor cada unidad de bitcoin aparentaría ser más asequible, ahora mismo resulta muy poco atractivo para un novato adquirir fracciones de un bitcoin, la peña quiere números redondos y 4000 es mucha pasta. Esto se acabará superando pero sinceramente me sorprendería muchísimo que un bitcoin alcanzara los 10k en los próximos meses.
> 
> Hay que tener en cuenta también que el holdeo mítico de los bitcoñeros limita la oferta, la inmensa mayoría de la gente tiene un bitcoin, dos o medio pero sólo es necesario que una ballena empiece a colocar bitcoins en el mercado para que esto se hunda.



Si ese es el problema y el motivo de que baje vamos jodidos, como si no pudiesen bautizar una unidad nueva como los Satoshis pero de 0,001 btc a 4 pavos cada uno.
Y en cuanto que este bajando tampoco veo tanto drama, yo ya tenía marcado un fibonacci en 4200€ y ahí fue donde se dió la vuelta y ya está tomando otra vez la directriz alcista que viene desde el 16 de Julio.
El problema que tengo yo es que no puedo aprovechar facilmente para comprar y vender dado que no tengo datos en ningún exchange y estoy limitado a 2000€. Bueno, en realidad tengo dados los datos en Kraken, pero por eso creo que no lo voy a usar más. Lo que estoy mirando ultimamente son los bitUSD, bitEUR, bitYuan de bitshares que quizá sean la solución.
Tengo mucha paranoia con lo que puede llegar a hacer el Estado en el futuro con la gente que supone o sepa que tiene bitcoins. De hecho que no tenga anonimato total es un fallo que espero corrijan


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Sep 2017)

Nico dijo:


> No entiendo tu punto *Jdnec*.
> 
> Empiezo por aclararte que Clapham hace cierto tipo de comentarios y yo otros. No sé si vale meter todo en la misma bolsa.
> 
> ...



Solo puntualizo donde la habéis cagado los que aunque con buena intención, aconsejáis erróneamente a la gente de que no compre. 

No era ningún consejo de inversión ni nada. Yo mismo he liquidado todo hace una semana, y posteriormente el bitcoin subió otro 13% hasta el pico.

Mi plan de salida fue simple: es suficiente.

No descarto volver a subirme al tren, cuando acabe esta correción.


----------



## Avispa (5 Sep 2017)

Los pisos también subieron durante años y años y años, hasta que estalló la burbuja inmobiliaria. 
Tal vez los foreros que hablan de "salida" no hacen más que preveniros de que "todo lo que sube en forma de burbuja baja en forma de crack".

Tanto los pisos como las criptodivisas son a la vez "algo útil y una inversión".
¿Cómo se consigue que los pisos suban de precio injustificadamente?
Mediante las leyes que regulan la construcción y convirtiendo a los pisos (que son necesarios para vivir en ellos) en un bien de inversión. Por otra parte se puso al alcance de mucha gente, que en el pasado no podían aspirar a ello por no tener capacidad económica suficiente, la posibilidad de "invertir en vivienda" a través de créditos, créditos puente, etc.
Con las criptodivisas también se está regulando la construcción, que es la minería, y por otro lado hay millones de personas dispuestas a comprar criptomonedas no porque las necesiten realmente, sino porque quieren ganar mucho con ellas visto lo rápido que sube su valor. Como se decía antiguamente en este foro "ganancias pasadas no garantizan ganancias futuras".

¿Por qué suben de precio las criptodivisas tan rápidamente?¿Está justificada esa rapidez por una demanda real debida a la "utilidad" de las criptodivisas o más bien han subido rápido por lo que suponen de "inversión"?

Porque si el precio sube rápidamente porque mucha gente está utilizando las criptodivisas para invertir y ganar, lo que hay es una burbuja. Parece ser que China pretende frenar el crecimiento de esta burbuja ilegalizando la especulación con las criptodivisas. Y lo ha hecho ahora, cuando se barruntaba la entrada de millones de ciudadanos que buscan en las criptomonedas una forma rápida de dar un pelotazo. 
Tal vez China está temiendo que cuando se produzca ese crack, sea cuando sea, habrá un grupo que seguro que consigue salir con muchas ganancias. Tantas que pueden suponer algún tipo de peligro real para las economías de grandes estados, como la propia China.



> No, claro que no, esa "altruista" e ingente labor de advertencia que lleváis haciendo post tras post, día tras día, mes tras mes, año tras año, de los peligros de un activo que es una mierda de cryptotulipán pinchada en un palo no puede ser desinteresada, verdad que no, FUDSTERS ?


----------



## barborico (5 Sep 2017)

Diamantina dijo:


> Con las criptodivisas también se está regulando la construcción, que es la minería, y por otro lado hay millones de personas dispuestas a comprar criptomonedas no porque las necesiten realmente, sino porque quieren ganar mucho con ellas visto lo rápido que sube su valor.



Eso los tontos.

Los listos compramos sabiendo que las monedas estatales están con respiración asistida. Que suba el precio a largo plazo solo es consecuencia de lo anterior.



Rajoy dijo:


> Ya está el desinformador estrella del foro intentando centrar el debate, en su estilo sibilino, como quien no quiere la cosa :fiufiu: ..., en cual es la forma de salir de bitcoin.
> 
> Es fácil, *de la misma forma en que se ha entrado*, normalmente a través de un exchange. Así es como se suele entrar y salir de bitcoin, salvo para los que los minan o venden bienes y servicios a cambio de bitcoins.
> Pero no, resulta que no pregunta como has entrado, la pregunta es como vas a salir. Porqué ? Porque supone que ha de haber una estampida en algún momento ... *y eso es mucho suponer* .
> No alguna corrección importante, como tantas que ha tenido bitcoin ya que las subidas también lo son (se llama volatilidad, estúpido ...), sino la hecatombe, el desastre, el hundimiento. *SÚBITO, INESPERADO Y REPENTINO*, eso si, *pero sin especificar ningún motivo para ello*, ... para que ese supuesto cuello de botella para "salir" de bitcoin se haga realidad.



Están metiendo miedo a la gente que entra a este foro a informarse.

Sin embargo, los trillones de deuda mundial y derivados respaldados con humo no les dan ningún miedo, es más, su objetivo es que se considere algo normal.

A lo 1984: el dinero bueno es el malo, el dinero malo es el bueno.


----------



## p_pin (5 Sep 2017)

Otra vez hablando de puertas de salida. Es a lo que se agarran... ¿"y si viene un crash" qué harás?

Negociación ayer en fiat de los 7 primeros exchanges (pero hay muchos más):

Más de 1.060.000.000 de dólares en 24H
Podemos poner un precio medio de 4.200 dólares btc, ayer, y nos saldría que se han vendido-comprado: 252.380 btc (pudo salirse una ballena... o toda una familia de ballenas)

#	Source	Pair	Volume (24h)
1 Bitfinex	BTC/USD $293,489,000
2 OKCoin.cn	BTC/CNY $149,975,000
3 BTCC	BTC/CNY $136,438,000
4 Huobi	BTC/CNY $129,493,000
5 bitFlyer	BTC/JPY $127,901,000
6 Bitstamp	BTC/USD $116,221,000
7 Bithumb	BTC/KRW $109,536,000

Que sí que es posible que un día haya un crash, un gravísimo error técnico.... pero también es posible ver a Janet Yellen con las de femen en un acto en Israel a favor del pueblo palestino... pero mi riesgo, y mi inversión están en btc


----------



## Registrador (5 Sep 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Una empresa se puede auditar, bitcoin no es nada ni era nada.



Bitcoin no se puede auditar??? Todo el código de bitcoin es código abierto que cualquiera puede analizar y utilizar, la blockchain es pública y verificada cada día por miles de nodos. Podrás criticar el bitcoin por muchas cosas pero hablar de que una empresa se puede auditar y que bitcoin no, es sencillamente falso.


----------



## tixel (5 Sep 2017)

No se puede adjuntar una imagen en los mensajes si no está en algún servidor web ¿no?
Porque acabo de meterme en la página de bitcoin charts y cogiendo desde el inicio y la gráfica exponencial he dibujado una linea de tendencia y no es que estemos en burbuja, es que estamos por debajo de la linea de tendencia que trae desde entonces.
La gráfica perforó esa linea de tendencia hacia abajo en más o menos Marzo 2015 cuando andaba por 200 y pico e intentó romperla ese mismo año a finales, debia de estar por 500 y ahora está cerca pero aún le queda para romperla debe ser por el 7000$ o por ahí. Y la subida esta no tiene nada que ver con la 2013 en cuanto a brutalidad de la subida. Pasar de 1000$ a 2000$ es lo mismo que de 0,1 a 0,2 aunque no lo parezca, no en vano hay quien afirma que uno de los problemas de la Humanidad es la incapacidad de comprender la función exponencial.
¿Qué da miedo? Pues si, pero eso ya lo sabiamos ¿no?


----------



## p_pin (5 Sep 2017)

Ahora en 4350 (según bitstamp), testeando directriz bajista de estos días... ¿cara o cruz?


----------



## Cui Bono (5 Sep 2017)

Todo verde en shitland 24hr otra vez. 

(Salmo 5000)
El Exchange es mi pastor, nada me faltará
en verdes tickets me hace descansar
y adonde brotan FIAT frescos me conduce.
Fortalece mi wallet, por el camino del alza
me dirige por amor de su blockchain.

Aunque pase por quebradas muy oscuras
no temo ninguna barrida por que, BTC, estás conmigo,
tu descentralismo y tu fibo-fobia me protegen.


----------



## Claudius (5 Sep 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Un ejemplo... "pepito bitcoin" pese a no tener mucho dinero ni ser de familia rica fue un "early adopter" (o un trader de alts con fortuna) y llegó a tener 123 bitcoins.
> 
> Cada mañana, a las 6 se levanta en la casa de sus padres, a las 6.30 baja por el portal y recorre varias manzanas hasta llegar al metro el que, con suerte y apretado logra tomar a eso de las 7.30. Media hora después lo deja a unas manzanas de su horrible trabajo el que, no solo odia sino que le hace la vida miserable.
> 
> ...





Del pepito Ying, al pepito Yang
50 sombras de Pepito, (visto desde pepito)

Pepito, tenía ingeniería en una rama IT, había terminado la carrera y llevaba 5 años en la consultora Carnaza s.a. dónde cobraba algo más que mil-eurista en una gran ciudad, con metro.

Pepito era un especialista en c+ y phyton le gustaba lo que hacía aunque se quejaba como todo empleado de carnaza Inc. 

El, estaba al día de tendencias, Pepito no entiende de finanzas, pero no es tonto, hace años le abonan su nómina en un banco-e y nunca ha pagado una comisión, y era el único que tenía estudios en su casa.

Un día lee en un foro que alguien a comprado una pizza con el invento de un código, a Pepito le da por mirar el código, y entiende que lo que tiene delante suyo es innovador y disruptivo. 

Pepito indaga y se pone a minar, consigue 123 bitcoin con su ordenador antes que la dificultad ya no le deje. Mientras, Pepito lee el libro de un tío Griego muy difícil de pronunciar.
Pepito, sigue programando, le seduce el código y la comunidad de tal forma, que su tiempo de ocio lo dedica a estudiar la tecnología, y empezar a contribuir, es su hobby. 

Pepito, un día cambia impresiones con un tal Vitalik en la red que es canadiense y este le cuenta que va a darle una vuelta al código pero Vitalik es más joven que pepito, y no tiene mucho dinero. Pepito, le dice que le ayudaría, y tira unas líneas de código abierto en lo que está engendrando dicho personaje. 
Mientras, en el mundo empieza a haber 'gente' que está dispuesta a pagar hasta 1000$ por esos bitcoin, y se crea un mercado de intercambio.
Pepito compra alguno más.

Pepito sigue en su curro, porque su mentalidad hispana le hace quedarse en la zona de confort pero Pepito, por las noches sigue estudiando, lee que aquel 'forero' con el que intercambió impresiones en reddit llamado Vitalik, va a sacar una 'ICO' para financiar su código.
Pepito decide meter 100 btc y se queda con los 23+ otros 24 comprados en un debacle (el 80% de sus ahorros 6000eu) , le gusta bitcoin pero conoce la capacidad de crecimiento del OpenSource, su profesor que era muy HP, :rolleye: se lo hizo comprender.

Le dan 20.000 eth por sus btc, en el reparto.

Pepito sigue tirando líneas en carnaza Inc. y en el cenit de la crisis inmobiliaria en España, a Pepito, le hacen un ERE, (su empresa le paga el 50% y el otro 50% el estado) Pepito se tira 6 meses a media jornada trabajando, pero cobrando casi igual, le da más tiempo para dejar de ser especialista y convertirse en gurú, y ha contribuído en algunos códigos abiertos de varios proyectos de subyacentes del código de Bitcoin.

Termina el ERE y a Pepito le tienen 3 mess currando y finiquitan de la empresa. Le queda la mitad del paro, apenas tenía ahorros en 1 y 0 centralizados (banca) pero tiene muchos 1 y 0 descentralizados.

Pepito, con otros compañeros geeks, de sus 7 años pululando por la underground bitconita, deciden levantar una StartUp, con una cosa llamada ICO. 

Pepito recauda 30M de $, Pepito y compañeros geeks, compran carnaza s.l. y la convierten en la primera factoría de software subyacente de Bitcoin en España. Un día le llama una madurita al teléfono se apellida Botín, y le dice que le compra por 100M de eur. la Pepito's Factory Soft. s.a. 

Pepito se lo dice a su Team y el avispado financiero que tienen, negocia que la venden el 49% de la empresa por 100M$

Pepito, en la bañera de su Yate en Ibiza tras haber finalizado la faena con una turista que sedujo en Pachá, con una botella de Don Perillon, hace balance de los últimos 7 años, y se acuerda que el ERE fue lo mejor que le había pasado en la vida. (Vaso lleno o vacío ante circunstancias de la vida)

*PD:* Nico recuerda que Bitcoin se decía que 'era' de y para nerds, freaks y no paletas que a punto del pinchazo inmobiliario cobraban más que un tio de carrera de teleco o IT y ya sabes que nuestro Pepito en este hilo tiene nombre. 8:


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Del pepito Ying, al pepito Yang
> 50 sombras de Pepito, (visto desde pepito)
> 
> Pepito, tenía ingeniería en una rama IT, había terminado la carrera y llevaba 5 años en la consultora Carnaza s.a. dónde cobraba algo más que mil-eurista en una gran ciudad, con metro.
> ...



¿Alguien en el hilo tiene 100 millones de pavos? 

Quien ha sacado una ICO aquí en el foro. ::


----------



## asilei (5 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ...
> El clapham puede vender 1 BTC a 4000 y comprarlo a 3900 , volver a venderlo a 3900 y comprarlo a 4000 en 15 minutos ...
> Estamos hablando de 4000 + 3900 + 3900 + 4000 = 15800 $
> x 4 = 63200 x 24 = 1 millon 526 $
> ...



Tio acabas de escribir la gansada mas grande que he leído en burbuja desde hace casi 10 años, te lo dije hace tiempo tu estilo obscuro esconde tu ignorancia. Y hoy lo acabas de demostrar, ahí va mi consejo vende caro y compra barato 24 veces y además te forrarás.

Tienes el dudoso honor de inaugurar mi lista de ignores.


----------



## Rajoy (5 Sep 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Estás comparando algo tangible con tulipanes y protocolos a centenares. Una empresa se puede auditar, bitcoin no es nada ni era nada.



Te lo diré claramente: comparar bitcoin con los tulipanes después de postear aquí durante tanto tiempo, es de subnormal profundo. Mírate el vídeo que subió tu amigo Clapham y a ver si ves las diferencias. Es importante que los aprendas a diferenciar, sinó cuando bitcoin sea mainstream igual te cuelan un bulbo ... :XX:

No distinguir entre bitcoin y los otros centenares de criptos es como no distinguir entre un dólar norteamericano y un dólar de Zimbabwe. Gran visión la tuya ... ::

El único FUDSTER de cierto nivel aquí es Nico. Pero la dura realidad es que con un poquito de tiempo y algo memoria sobre lo posteado anteriormente, se os acaba viendo el plumero a todos :X

Lo cierto es que bitcoin es una excelente reserva de valor, inembargable, anónima y que no conoce fronteras, ni restricciones de movimientos de capital. Eso es lo que es hoy y desde hace ya varios años. Y ahí está el histórico para demostrarlo.
Todo lo demás son pajas mentales que os hacéis para asustar a la gente ... y cobrar por la basura que escribís. Engañar a la gente es un trabajo bastante miserable :bla:


----------



## tixel (5 Sep 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Tio acabas de escribir la gansada mas grande que he leído en burbuja desde hace casi 10 años, te lo dije hace tiempo tu estilo obscuro esconde tu ignorancia. Y hoy lo acabas de demostrar, ahí va mi consejo vende caro y compra barato 24 veces y además te forrarás.
> N
> Tienes el dudoso honor de inaugurar mi lista de ignores.



Pues ya q es una gansada demuestra que no es asi, porque yo no soy tan listo y no me parede tan gansada.


----------



## mamendurrio (5 Sep 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> En serio? Compre a 300 y estais hablando de pinchazo, crisis...bla blabla?
> 
> La verdad es que cada vez entra mas pasta, asi que lo normal es que el precio suba si o si.



Sólo recordad:

A largo plazo sólo un máximo de 21 millones de personas podrán tener 1 bitcoin de media. En un planeta de que? 7.500 millones de personas ?

*21 millones de bitcoin para +7500 millones de personas*


----------



## jorgitonew (5 Sep 2017)

alguien puede volver a pegar el link del vídeo de la burbuja de los tulipanes que puso clapham?? no encuentro en que página del hilo está

gracias


----------



## mamendurrio (5 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No se puede adjuntar una imagen en los mensajes si no está en algún servidor web ¿no?



Sí, necsita estar en una web, y aun asi no te acepta poner imagenes cuya direccion sea demasiado larga. A veces hay que bajarse la imagen y subirla luego a postimage.org o algun sitio para obtener un enlace mas corto que insertar aqui.


----------



## vpsn (5 Sep 2017)

Personalmente creo que deberiamos llamar btc a 0,1 btc. Eso traeria mas usuarios que se ven asustados ante el precio de la moneda. Llamadlo gilipollez pero la.gente se asusta cuando ve que un btc vale 5000 dolares. Creo que seria la primera divisa en tener que cambiar la valoracion hacia abajo envez de tener que quitarle ceros.

Si valiera 500... Tampoco mides el oro por toneladas o kilos no?


----------



## Pirro (5 Sep 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Personalmente creo que deberiamos llamar btc a 0,1 btc. Eso traeria mas usuarios que se ven asustados ante el precio de la moneda. Llamadlo gilipollez pero la.gente se asusta cuando ve que un btc vale 5000 dolares. Creo que seria la primera divisa en tener que cambiar la valoracion hacia abajo envez de tener que quitarle ceros.
> 
> Si valiera 500... Tampoco mides el oro por toneladas o kilos no?



Parece una tontería pero no por ello deja de ser cierto. A la gente no le gusta tener 0 coma algo de nada. Pero bueno, un x10 más y empezaremos hablar en satoshis


----------



## asilei (5 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues ya q es una gansada demuestra que no es asi, porque yo no soy tan listo y no me parede tan gansada.



1) es una gansada
2) aplica a cualquier mercado 
3) repites esta operacion 24 veces y te quedas como un ganso sin fiat y sin btc
4) es como decir si compras a 1000 y vendes a 1200 24 veces te conviertes en un ganso millonario

Te lo digo Por pasos: 

Se olvida un detalle insignificante, cuando tu compras alguien vende y cuando tu vendes alguien compra. ¿Correcto?

Bien, ¿que pasa si cuando quieres comprar a X nadie te vende a X? ¿Por ejemplo te piden 2X. ¿Y si quieres vender a Y nadie te lo compra? Te dan Y/2 por ejemplo. Cojones tixel, ¿nunca has lanzado órdenes?

Dale las vueltas que quieras y vuelve al punto 1.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Sep 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Personalmente creo que deberiamos llamar btc a 0,1 btc. Eso traeria mas usuarios que se ven asustados ante el precio de la moneda. Llamadlo gilipollez pero la.gente se asusta cuando ve que un btc vale 5000 dolares. Creo que seria la primera divisa en tener que cambiar la valoracion hacia abajo envez de tener que quitarle ceros.
> 
> Si valiera 500... Tampoco mides el oro por toneladas o kilos no?



No sabes la de veces que he leído por los foros e incluso escuchado por parte de mis familiares cosas como: "Es que el bitcoin vale 4000$, y el ripple solo 20 céntimos... es difícil que el bitcoin se doble, pero el ripple puede multiplicarse por 10 fácilmente" ::

La cantidad de dinero que están atrayendo los penny coins porque la gente no sabe que es el "market cap"... :rolleye:


----------



## asilei (5 Sep 2017)

Siguiendo con las gansadas, otra cosa es que se abra un debate sobre los exchanges, si son fake, que pueden robarte todo el fiat y btc que tengas en ellos, ahi si hay tema con poca discusión, en el exchange cuanto menos tiempo mejor.


----------



## Avispa (5 Sep 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Sólo recordad:
> 
> A largo plazo sólo un máximo de 21 millones de personas podrán tener 1 bitcoin de media. En un planeta de que? 7.500 millones de personas ?
> 
> *21 millones de bitcoin para +7500 millones de personas*



¿Un bitcoin se puede fraccionar en un millón de bits?ienso:

21 millones de bitcoin x 1 millón de bits = 21.000.000.000.000 de bits, unidad mínima del bitcoin, que puede ir subiendo de valor según lo que diga el "mercado". 


Cuando un bitcoin valga un millón de euros (un suponer) cada bit del bit-coin valdría el equivalente a un euro: el "bitbitcoin", lo pueden llamar. O el "coinbit", equivalente a un euro. 
Pero también podría subir el valor de un "coinbit" con el tiempo. El algoritmo será finito, pero el valor que le den en euros, si sube la demanda continuamente, puede ser infinito, como para comprarse una galaxia entera, si se pudiera, con un puñado de bictoins en un plazo de pocos años.


(cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia)


----------



## Portador del Caos (5 Sep 2017)

Diamantina dijo:


> ¿Un bitcoin se puede fraccionar en un millón de bits?ienso:
> 
> 21 millones de bitcoin x 1 millón de bits = 21.000.000.000.000 de bits, unidad mínima del bitcoin, que puede ir subiendo de valor según lo que diga el "mercado".
> 
> ...



Te confesare un secreto que solo los friki-holders sabemos, y dado tu nivel profundo en este tema seguro que será de tu agrado: 

Satoshi Nakamoto, el inventor del BTC, en realidad no es una persona, son 2. Satoshi es Andy, y Nakamoto es Lucas.

Un dia en la barra del bar, viendo en la tele que los ministros de economia eran unos negados soltaron la frase: "¿QUÉ PASA, QUE NO PUEDE FABRICAR EL PAÍS MÁS DINERO O CÓMO VA ESTO?". Y acto seguido escribieron en una servilleta grasienta el algoritmo del bitcoin.

Mas info aqui: Andy & Lucas contra Pedro Solbes | elmundo.es


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham , infectado con el Sindrome de Casandra ...( es incurable ) lo viene advirtiendo ...protegeos de la Hecatombe ...
> El clapham sospecha que el cryptotulipan y el resto de algoritmos
> son una trampa ....para moscas .
> Las moscas tienen un cerebro diminuto y no piensan ni razonan ...una mosca
> ...



Supongo que si has escrito eso, es que no has leído mi respuesta de hoy:



Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Clapham y Nico, me parece curioso que sepáis como funcionan los mercados pero los únicos beneficios que obtenéis es humo para vuestros bolsillos. :rolleye:
> 
> Lo importante no es el final, sino el camino.
> 
> ...



Yo prefiero disfrutar del camino y dejarme llevar... por la tendencia... como una ovejita más... y escaparme antes de que me lleven al matadero. ::

Esto de hoy:

















Me bajaré cuando gane un 5% más de media, y esperaré a una señal bajista para volver a ponerme en short.

Yo no soy vidente, pero puedo oler el miedo y la euforia...


----------



## Claudius (5 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> No sabes la de veces que he leído por los foros e incluso escuchado por parte de mis familiares cosas como: "Es que el bitcoin vale 4000$, y el ripple solo 20 céntimos... es difícil que el bitcoin se doble, pero el ripple puede multiplicarse por 10 fácilmente" ::
> 
> La cantidad de dinero que están atrayendo los penny coins porque la gente no sabe que es el "market cap"... :rolleye:





Depende.. de los puntos de análisis..
En los plazos, corto, medio y largo, pongamos: 1-5-10 años.
Muchos factores a analizar y tener en cuenta.

Son modelos de negocio... 
Ripple= Microsoft/Apple (código 'propietario') 
vs 
Bitcoin y subyacentes=RedHat, Ubuntu (código abierto)

Desde el punto de vista de trader, si hubieras cambiado n btc, a 1ctm xrp serías amigo de Pepito.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Depende.. de los puntos de análisis..
> En los plazos, corto, medio y largo, pongamos: 1-5-10 años.
> Muchos factores a analizar y tener en cuenta.
> 
> ...



Pero dinos quien es Pepito! :rolleye:

O al menos dinos el nombre de la ICO.


----------



## Claudius (5 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Pero dinos quien es Pepito! :rolleye:
> 
> O al menos dinos el nombre de la ICO.



[youtube]8tXb_uRe2IM[/youtube]

....Eran 3 tipos requete finos, eran 3 tipos medio chiflaos, eran 3 tipos casi divinos,eran 3 tipos desbarataos....
Lalalalala
 :XX:


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> [youtube]8tXb_uRe2IM[/youtube]
> 
> ....Eran 3 tipos requete finos, eran 3 tipos medio chiflaos, eran 3 tipos casi divinos,eran 3 tipos desbarataos....
> Lalalalala
> :XX:



Me da igual quien es mientras no sea el remonstruo. ::


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (5 Sep 2017)

*Transacciones*

Acabo de hacer la prueba y una transacción con la mínima comisión que permite electrum (0,01mBTC aprox 4 céntimos) en una hora está ya con 7 confirmaciones.

Hay muy pocas transacciones sin confirmar y se está minando a buen ritmo.

Hay que decirlo todo, que parece que sólo comentamos cuando hay comisiones altas y mempool atascada.

Y lo que nos queda por ver cuando se empiecen a hacer muchas transacciones segwit. Ahora son sólo un 1%, pero cuando monederos comerciales lo implementen subirá previsiblemente (electrum incorporará direcciones segwit en su próxima actualización).

:ouch:


----------



## tourmente (5 Sep 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Sólo recordad:
> 
> A largo plazo sólo un máximo de 21 millones de personas podrán tener 1 bitcoin de media. En un planeta de que? 7.500 millones de personas ?
> 
> *21 millones de bitcoin para +7500 millones de personas*



He estado dándole vueltas a este detalle.

Para que el valor (capacidad de compra, etc) del bitcoin suba, irremediablemente quienes tienen los bitcoins deberán venderlos, cambiándolos por cash fiat u otros valores (propiedades, bonos, acciones, metales, etc).


----------



## tixel (5 Sep 2017)

asilei dijo:


> 1) es una gansada
> 2) aplica a cualquier mercado
> 3) repites esta operacion 24 veces y te quedas como un ganso sin fiat y sin btc
> 4) es como decir si compras a 1000 y vendes a 1200 24 veces te conviertes en un ganso millonario
> ...



Ya, y si son los mismos los q compran y se venden a si mismos como queda el asunto, o eso ni siquiera se te habia pasado por oa cabeza. Espero honestidad y no perder el tiempo.


----------



## tourmente (5 Sep 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Personalmente creo que deberiamos llamar btc a 0,1 btc. Eso traeria mas usuarios que se ven asustados ante el precio de la moneda. Llamadlo gilipollez pero la.gente se asusta cuando ve que un btc vale 5000 dolares. Creo que seria la primera divisa en tener que cambiar la valoracion hacia abajo envez de tener que quitarle ceros.
> 
> Si valiera 500... Tampoco mides el oro por toneladas o kilos no?



También es algo que he pensado. En realidad probablemente habrá que multiplicar por 10 como ajuste según vaya subiendo el valor del bitcoin con respecto a las monedas. 

Creo que la gente rechazaría eso de tener 0.01134 bitcoins de salario y que la barra de pan cueste 0.00001


----------



## tixel (5 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham , infectado con el Sindrome de Casandra ...( es incurable ) lo viene advirtiendo ...protegeos de la Hecatombe ...
> El clapham sospecha que el cryptotulipan y el resto de algoritmos
> son una trampa ....para moscas .
> Las moscas tienen un cerebro diminuto y no piensan ni razonan ...una mosca
> ...



Ojala llegue ese día pronto y no haya necesidad de exchanges y puedas utilizar tus btc en cualquier lado. Y adelantsndome a prohibiciones ya sabeis como es la gente con el dinero, el estado puede prohibir lo que quiera que como no tenga un procedimiento violento para acabar con el es como lluvia cayendo en la calle.
De todas maneras este hilo es una perdida de tiempo.


----------



## asilei (5 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Ya, y si son los mismos los q compran y se venden a si mismos como queda el asunto, o eso ni siquiera se te habia pasado por oa cabeza. Espero honestidad y no perder el tiempo.



Aunque te compres y vendas a tu mismo, esa gansada solo funciona si el exchange esta en el ajo o estas tu solo tradeando. Entonces el debate es otro yo tampoco tengo tiempo que perder.

Coincido que uno de los mayores puntos débiles de btc son justamente los exchanges, eso ya lo sabemos desde mtgox. Este si me parece un debate interesante, de momento no esta resuelto solo esta un bastante mas diversificado no hay ningun exchange con mas del 10% de volumen total.

Bitcoin (BTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

---------- Post added 05-sep-2017 at 23:10 ----------

Otra obviedad que hay que recordar de vez en cuando, *no existe un precio unico/oficial de btc*, cada exchange cruza sus ordenes de venta y compra y gestiona sus precios. Incluso en un mismo exchange puede tener precios divergentes btc/usd y btc/eur, que no encajen con el precio oficial usd/eur.

Las webs que ofrecen un precio de btc/usd hace un mix de los exchanges que les sale del rabo.


----------



## p_pin (5 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Ya, y si son los mismos los q compran y se venden a si mismos como queda el asunto, o eso ni siquiera se te habia pasado por oa cabeza. Espero honestidad y no perder el tiempo.



Regalar comisiones al exchange? con qué objetivo?


Pd la cantidad de gilipolleces que hay que leer :bla::XX:


----------



## asilei (5 Sep 2017)

Cuando alguien dice " el btc ha llegado a X mil" siempre deberia añadir en que exchange.


----------



## p_pin (5 Sep 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Aunque te compres y vendas a tu mismo, esa gansada solo funciona si el exchange esta en el ajo o estas tu solo tradeando. Entonces el debate es otro yo tampoco tengo tiempo que perder.
> 
> Coincido que uno de los mayores puntos débiles de btc son justamente los exchanges, eso ya lo sabemos desde mtgox. Este si me parece un debate interesante, de momento no esta resuelto solo esta un bastante mas diversificado no hay ningun exchange con mas del 10% de volumen total.
> 
> ...



Y esas diferencias de precios fruto del libre intercambio ofrecen la posibilidad del arbitraje. Por ejemplo yo tengo cuenta en bittrex y cexio. En el primero el precio es 4414 en el segundo 4596


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> La gente ve las cosas en blanco y negro . binariamente .
> Y el mundo es mas que una secuencia de ceros y unos en una pantalla . El mundo es onda y particula ...una pausa pal buchito de cafe
> La unica moneda que realmente importa es ...el tiempo .
> Y la gente lo malgasta . Te pasas 17 anos de tu vida estudiando en la
> ...



Saber eso no sirve de NÁ.

Eso también lo sé yo, te cito una respuesta mía de hace unos meses:



Jdnec_wow dijo:


> En todos los brokers de criptodivisas tienen sus propios market makers, y no es descabellado pensar esa posibilidad, obviamente esto es muy difícilmente demostrable, incluso si viene la SEC en persona a investigar todos los trades, si la megaorden de venta lo hubiera hecho el market maker, eso sería demasiado fácil de demostrar, en cambio, si lo hace alguien de fuera, no es ilegal hacer una orden de mercado de varios millones de dólares.
> 
> ¿Porqué le interesaría al broker hacer esto? Porque seguramente el market maker del broker estaría hundiendose en la mierda con posiciones en corto con margen, esto suele ocurrir cuando un market maker no cubre inmediatamente las posiciones en largo en margen de los traders, lo normal es ponerse en corto en otra web en futuros.
> 
> ...




Y yo a pesar de ello, sigo comprando criptotulipanes.


----------



## Esse est deus (5 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> La gente ve las cosas en blanco y negro . binariamente .
> Y el mundo es mas que una secuencia de ceros y unos en una pantalla . El mundo es onda y particula ...una pausa pal buchito de cafe
> La unica moneda que realmente importa es ...el tiempo .



La moneda es el triste símbolo de la energía, esa que el pobre animal bípedo la interpreta como tiempo (aquella dimensión donde sucede). Nada es endógeno en este planeta, todo es un input externo, ya se vea en forma acumulada por el tiempo o sea ese Sol que amanece una vez más para esta jauría. Por algo dicen que Dios no tiene preferidos, solamente algunos lo prefieren. 

¿Cuál es el valor intrínseco, ulterior del tiempo? A ver si después de siglos va a ser en este triste foro, uno más del largo lómo de ese red de redes que creó una civilización decandente a punto de fenecer, donde encontremos el mesías que da sentido a nuestras vidas.

Mientras tanto la gente sueña, sueña oro, sueña fiat, sueña cash (cascao), sueña ilusiones, amores, heroicidades, sueña permanencias, sueña resistencias, sueña sueños. Los algoritmos son otro sueño para los que han rechazado sueños anteriores, no por dejar de ser sueños, sino por ser sueños renovados, frescos, es una miel fresca frente a miel rancia, cristalizada, desvirtuada. A sueño muerto, sueño puesto. 

Cada sueño tiene su tiempo y cada tiempo tiene su sueño. 

Despiertanos, Casandra. Aquí nadie ve al caballo, nadie conoce el coeficiente de caja, nadie sabe en qué antigua chocolatería de Londres se fija cada tarde el precio del oro, nadie conoce oscuros protocolos, nadie sabe que ha sido y sigue siendo engañado. 

Por Dios, será por fiat para agrandar hasta el infinito y más allá la capitalización de los mercados que apetezcan. QE para el oro, QE para los futuros, QE para mis amigos, QE para bienes raices prime, QE para el narco, QE para más metales, QE para crear lo que se destruye en los segundos balances de la banca comercial, QE para toda la familia y para toda guerra y si sobre, nos divertimos un poco en esas cosas de niños de las criptodivisas, y si va bien, una crisis punto.com, acumulación, oligopolización y a lo mismo (salvo que no sea lo mismo, entonces, a engrasar los rifles).

Al judío, como al pasiego, la identidad de la riqueza le viene improntado en la genética. Uno cree en la vaca, otro en el oro, ambos en el becerro de oro.


----------



## Claudius (5 Sep 2017)

Buy a Lamborghini With Bitcoin in Newport Beach
:Baile:


----------



## Skull & Bones (6 Sep 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Sólo recordad:
> 
> A largo plazo sólo un máximo de 21 millones de personas podrán tener 1 bitcoin de media. En un planeta de que? 7.500 millones de personas ?
> 
> *21 millones de bitcoin para +7500 millones de personas*




*21.000.000* BTC*/7.442.000.000* Habitantes = *0,00282182BTC* = *282.182 Satoshis* por Persona.


pero vamos a hacerlo con los datos de hoy

*16,546,650* BTC*/7.442.000.000* Habitantes = *0,00222332BTC* = *222.332 Satoshis* por Persona.


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Solo puntualizo donde la habéis cagado los que aunque con buena intención, aconsejáis erróneamente a la gente de que no compre.



Tendrás que buscar mucho porque nunca le he dicho a nadie que "no compre".




Jdnec_wow dijo:


> No era ningún consejo de inversión ni nada. *Yo mismo he liquidado todo hace una semana*, y posteriormente el bitcoin subió otro 13% hasta el pico.
> 
> Mi plan de salida fue simple: *es suficiente.*
> 
> No descarto volver a subirme al tren, cuando acabe esta correción.




:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Buenísimo... espero que *Rajoy* (el de acá que tiene menos luces que el otro) te lea para enterarse. 

Por eso tú haces dinero y otros no.

Lo único lamentable es que para "entrar" *abriste un post* pero, no lo has hecho cuando "te ibas" por si servía de guía a la gente que te sigue. :rolleye:

Cada quien es dueño de su dinero y sus decisiones y nadie es responsable por lo que otro hace.

El punto de aportar DIFERENTES VISIONES en un foro sirve para que cada quien forme su opinión pero, teniendo al menos información variada para cruzar.

Ahora muchos podrán ver que tu sagacidad y habilidad para ganar dinero (de verdad, no en números en la pantalla) sigue funcionando... aunque, conociendo a la Humanidad serán más los que prefieran pasar por este mensaje tuyo avisando que _"ya estuvo bueno", "entraré más adelante", "liquidé todo"_ como si hubiera sido invisible y no existiera.

La historia del dinero... siempre se escribe con las mismas letras.


----------



## vpsn (6 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> No sabes la de veces que he leído por los foros e incluso escuchado por parte de mis familiares cosas como: "Es que el bitcoin vale 4000$, y el ripple solo 20 céntimos... es difícil que el bitcoin se doble, pero el ripple puede multiplicarse por 10 fácilmente" ::
> 
> La cantidad de dinero que están atrayendo los penny coins porque la gente no sabe que es el "market cap"... :rolleye:



exacto! Ahi esta el tema, es solo marketing, pero funciona!


----------



## Jdnec_wow (6 Sep 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Tendrás que buscar mucho porque nunca le he dicho a nadie que "no compre".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí que lo dije en un post:



Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Bueno señores, yo ya he liquidado todo definitivamente, no sé si va a subir o no y odio la incertidumbre, y ante la duda, prefiero estar fuera. De todas formas hay mucho dinero nuevo entrando, y si el precio no sube, es que los que saben se han pispado de algo.
> 
> Suerte a todos.



De la misma manera que acabo de liquidar hace unos minutos todo lo que compré ayer. 

Que al igual sigue subiendo... pero prefiero esperar a una oportunidad cuando lo vea "extremadamente barato" para comprar, o "extremadamente caro" para ponerme en short (que puede ser hoy dentro de poco).


----------



## workforfood (6 Sep 2017)

Todo lo que gira con el bitcoin es lo mismo especulación, especulación y especulación. Es como el libro inteligencia militar un libro grueso con cientos de hojas en blanco. Gente que especulaba en el forex o en bolsas o en apuestas deportivas, sin trabajo ni oficio conocido se han pasado en masa a las criptomonedas, pero es lo de siempre un libro blanco. En conjunto es un juego de suma cero, para que alguien gane tanto otro tiene que perder tanto, pero esto se ve que todo la coin market está profundamente manipulada un día bajan todas las monedas otra suben todas un día suben varias que no las conoce nadie con % de más del 100%. Vamos un mercado para especuladores.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2017 at 08:58 ----------

Unas monedas que funcionan totalmente al margen de la economía no pueden llamarse ni monedas, las monedas FIAT sufren castigos como procesos inflacionarios o premios como deflacionarios, o penas como los corralitos. Vamos sufren como la economía monedas que están al margen de todo, no son monedas.


----------



## tixel (6 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Sí que lo dije en un post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que tu vas a palmar está bastante claro, es lo que le pasa al 90% de los que no hacen HODL y se dedican a predecir el futuro. Los que hacen esto se llaman magos y no se ganan la vida en los mercados.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2017 at 09:42 ----------




asilei dijo:


> Aunque te compres y vendas a tu mismo, esa gansada solo funciona si el exchange esta en el ajo o estas tu solo tradeando. Entonces el debate es otro yo tampoco tengo tiempo que perder.
> 
> Coincido que uno de los mayores puntos débiles de btc son justamente los exchanges, eso ya lo sabemos desde mtgox. Este si me parece un debate interesante, de momento no esta resuelto solo esta un bastante mas diversificado no hay ningun exchange con mas del 10% de volumen total.
> 
> ...



No creo que sea como tu dices de que solo vale con el exchange en el ajo. Nadie me puede impedir a mi, o un grupo de varios que pongamos ordenes de venta y de compra y que las ofertas que pongamos las cojamos nosotros mismos, o que retiremos ordenes de venta, etc. 
Además ya pones otro condicionante, que el exchange este en el ajo, ¿Y quien te dice a ti que no lo este? Es que si empezamos a suponer las cosas como nos gustaría, mal asunto. Yo como el bitcoin no me fio ni de mi madre y desde luego no descarto cualquier trapicheo para subir el precio por la cuenta que le trae a mucha gente.
Lo del precio en diferentes exchanges no se porque lo dices, en cualquier caso eso lo resuelve el arbitraje y no se que puede tener que ver con lo anterior. El precio medio que dan no deja de ser como un índice.
Y con todo esto no digo que pase o no, pero me extrañaría que no hubiese algo de esto, porque aunque en btc hay mucho pringao también hay gente que sabe hacer todos esos mamomeos y cada día hay más y estos viendo la cantidad de primos que hay y la euforia actuan en consecuencia.
Ya se ha demostrado que btc no tiene puntos de ataque fácil y al mismo tiempo es un dolor de muelas para el sistema FIAT, por lo que no es difícil deducir que los del FIAT van a hacer algo para joderlo, esto no es novedad, se ha dicho desde el minuto 1. Y que mejor manera hay de joderlo que 
1.Infiltrandose, blocksteam-axa ya debería poner más que alerta a culaquier bitconero
2. Manipulando el precio para que la gente termine palmando pasta y abandone bitcoin escaldado y presentar el bitcoin como otro afinsa de la vida.


----------



## Registrador (6 Sep 2017)

El otro día escuche en un podcast una gran verdad: 

"El mercado es el mecanismo que sirve para transferir el capital de los impacientes hacia las personas con paciencia".

En resumidas cuentas: HODL!


----------



## tixel (6 Sep 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Todo lo que gira con el bitcoin es lo mismo especulación, especulación y especulación. Es como el libro inteligencia militar un libro grueso con cientos de hojas en blanco. Gente que especulaba en el forex o en bolsas o en apuestas deportivas, sin trabajo ni oficio conocido se han pasado en masa a las criptomonedas, pero es lo de siempre un libro blanco. En conjunto es un juego de suma cero, para que alguien gane tanto otro tiene que perder tanto, pero esto se ve que todo la coin market está profundamente manipulada un día bajan todas las monedas otra suben todas un día suben varias que no las conoce nadie con % de más del 100%. Vamos un mercado para especuladores.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-sep-2017 at 08:58 ----------
> 
> Unas monedas que funcionan totalmente al margen de la economía no pueden llamarse ni monedas, las monedas FIAT sufren castigos como procesos inflacionarios o premios como deflacionarios, o penas como los corralitos. Vamos sufren como la economía monedas que están al margen de todo, no son monedas.



Esta fase de especulación en bitcoin estaba prevista, tampoco había que ser un oraculo precisamente y cumplirá su función que no se cual es.
Lo que dices de que todas suben y bajan en manada, es parecido al IBEX o cualquier otro indice cuando los lunes negros y demás morralla, quizá más exagerdado porque tambien la volatilidad es más elevada. Al final los mercados no dejan de reflejar los sentimientos de los que lo operan allí y el miedo o la euforia se contagia. Y lo que dices que aparece una moneda de la nada subiendo un 100% es igual que los chicharros de la bolsa que aparecen de la nada y suben una cantidad loca un día. No veo mucha diferencia. 
Y tampoco es un juego de suma 0, se supone que entra dinero nuevo todos los días por lo que en un momento dado puede estar ganado dinero todo HODLER.


----------



## asilei (6 Sep 2017)

> No creo que sea como tu dices de que solo vale con el exchange en el ajo. Nadie me puede impedir a mi, o un grupo de varios que pongamos ordenes de venta y de compra y que las ofertas que pongamos las cojamos nosotros mismos, o que retiremos ordenes de venta, etc.



Si el exchange NO esta en el ajo, puedes poner o quitar las ordenes que quieras pero NO puedes escoger contra que ordenes cruzarte. Por otro lado, si pactas precios fuera de mercado (por ejemplo a la mitad del precio actual) y consigues la transacción (sin que se te cuele una orden de otro trader por en medio) debe salir reflejado y se puede trackear.



> Además ya pones otro condicionante, que el exchange este en el ajo, ¿Y quien te dice a ti que no lo este? Es que si empezamos a suponer las cosas como nos gustaría, mal asunto. Yo como el bitcoin no me fio ni de mi madre y desde luego no descarto cualquier trapicheo para subir el precio por la cuenta que le trae a mucha gente.



Nadie, pero ya te he dicho que este es otro debate. ¿Están los exchanges manipulando? 




> Lo del precio en diferentes exchanges no se porque lo dices, en cualquier caso eso lo resuelve el arbitraje y no se que puede tener que ver con lo anterior. El precio medio que dan no deja de ser como un índice.



Si quieres falsear el volumen en un entorno con tantos exchanges (ninguno con mas del 10% de volumen) con diferentes spreads, debes moverlo en multiples exchanges. Con lo cual debes tener en el ajo a muchos mas actores.


----------



## tixel (6 Sep 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Si el exchange NO esta en el ajo, puedes poner o quitar las ordenes que quieras pero NO puedes escoger contra que ordenes cruzarte. Por otro lado, si pactas precios fuera de mercado (por ejemplo a la mitad del precio actual) y consigues la transacción (sin que se te cuele una orden de otro trader por en medio) debe salir reflejado y se puede trackear.



No debo entender esto, porque tu escoges las ordenes con las que te cruzas por el precio a que pones la compra o venta. Yo si quiero tirar para arriba puedo ir poniendo ordenes más altas e irlas comprando yo mismo esperando tirar del mercado. Reconozco que estoy aprendiendo sobre esto y no se demasiado y quizá el volumen ya es demasiado elevado para estas manipulaciones. Ya digo que voy un poco a ciegas con todo esto. Pero el volumen de los exchanges chinos se decía que estaba manipuladisimo y no se si los occidentales tienen más control
[/QUOTE]


----------



## asilei (6 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No debo entender esto, porque tu escoges las ordenes con las que te cruzas por el precio a que pones la compra o venta. Yo si quiero tirar para arriba puedo ir poniendo ordenes más altas e irlas comprando yo mismo esperando tirar del mercado. Reconozco que estoy aprendiendo sobre esto y no se demasiado y quizá el volumen ya es demasiado elevado para estas manipulaciones. Ya digo que voy un poco a ciegas con todo esto. Pero el volumen de los exchanges chinos se decía que estaba manipuladisimo y no se si los occidentales tienen más control



A eso me refiero, escoges por el precio pero no estás solo en el mundo, hay otros actores que también tienen ordenes puestas y práctimente en toda la escala de precios. Y sistemas monitorizando, en cuanto detectan una nueva orden la pueden cruzar si les interesa. En resumen si el exchange no esta en el ajo nadie te garantiza que tu colega cubra toda tu orden. Y este es otro debate.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (6 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Que tu vas a palmar está bastante claro, es lo que le pasa al 90% de los que no hacen HODL y se dedican a predecir el futuro. Los que hacen esto se llaman magos y no se ganan la vida en los mercados..



Eso decía el remonstruo a finales del 2013 en el pico de la última burbuja.

Y sí, él como un campeón, ha hecho HODL desde entonces.

Yo esperé a que el precio bajara a 200€. :rolleye:

Y sí, he hecho hodl desde los 200€ con escasos trades de por medio, solo para hacer hedge en puntos donde he visto correcciones claras.

No te equivoques he sido hodler el 99.9% del tiempo, y las correcciones las he usado mayormente para comprar más bitcoins. 
El trading lo uso solamente para las alt-coins, si te fijas en mi respuesta de ayer, solo tenía altcoins.

Mis posiciones de trading al principio no eran más que el 5% de todo lo que tenía en criptomonedas, ahora es el 30%, y solo he hecho trading con las ganancias del trading. Así que en mi caso, el trading me ha reportado más beneficios que ser HODLer.

Pero llegas a un punto donde lo que tienes invertido en bitcoins te resuelve el resto de la vida para no dar palo al agua y vivir cómodamente, y en ese momento te replantearás si tu codicia está justificada.

He sacado el 70% de todo lo que tenía invertido en criptos (Bitcoin incluído).
Y da realmente tranquilidad ver el fiat en la cuenta del banco de Singapur. 
El Bitcoin está lleno de mini cisnes negros, hackeos, prohibiciones, regulaciones, forks... 

Un día cualquiera, cualquiera de esos acontecimientos podrían tirar el precio abajo, y ese día, no habrá suficiente demanda para tantas manos débiles que están entrando ultimamente en el Bitcoin. 

Antes habían muchos HODLers, pero cada vez hay menos, y si yo he cambiado mi mentalidad, muchos como yo lo están haciendo o lo harán pronto. 

Te lo voy a explicar:

Digamos que un HODLer compró 1000 bitcoins a 100$, hoy en día ese HODLer tendría 4 millones de euros (precio = 4000€/bitcoin).

Imagínate, que tú eres ese HODLer, tienes ese dineral, ¿no te replantearías salir? Sabes muy bien que el Bitcoin está lleno de mini-cisnes negros, hackeos, fork, regulaciones, prohibiciones... y además, las icos son claramente una forma descarada de ganar dinero para quien las crean, huele a burbuja por los cuatro costados, por no hablar de los splits que se avecinan, y de la nada aparecen otros tantos como bitcoin cash, con capitalizaciones de mercado de miles de millones que aparecen de la nada porque unos cuantos cerebritos decidieron cambiarle unas cuantas lineas del código...

Sabes que cualquiera de esos escenarios podría hacer explotar la burbuja, y para cuando explote, no querrás esperar como el remonstruo 3 ó 4 años (esta vez seguramente más) para recuperar lo que has ganado hasta ahora.
Entonces te replanteas seriamente si vas a salir, y al final tomas una decisión: te conformas con lo que has ganado y te sales, y quizás dejes un 30% dentro por si la burbuja continúa inflándose.

Entonces tú vendes esos 1000 bitcoins a digamos de media 200 nuevos inversores a 4000€ el bitcoin.

Ahora pongámosnos en la piel de esos 200 nuevos inversores. 
Aquí no puedes suponer que esos 200 nuevos inversores van a ser tan HODLers como tú, que comprastes a 100€, estos nuevos inversores compraron a 4000€...
Mientras haya cada vez más y más compradores, no pasará nada que estos inversores no sean tan hodlers como lo fuistes tú, si el precio se desploma, la demanda hará de contrafuerza e impulsará el precio para arriba.

Y si tu llegas a esa conclusión, muchos como tú, también lo habrán hecho y cada vez habrán menos hodlers y más "manos débiles" dentro. 

Pero no puedes suponer que el número de compradores tiende a infinito, llegará un día, en el que no habrán más compradores, y si ocurre cualquier cisne negro, el precio se hundirá para no volver a recuperarse hasta varios años después o quizás no se recupere nunca... porque la competencia es bestial, y al final prevalece la coin que es superior tecnológicamente, al igual que tras la explosión de la burbuja de las punto com, solo sobrevivieron las mejores, las que tenían un producto realmente diferenciador que ofrecer, y no humo. 

Tras el estallido de esta burbuja, las que levanten cabeza, verán sus precios multiplicarse x1000. Allí, estaré yo. 

Hasta entonces, aprovecharé puntuales trades, y seré feliz sabiendo que no tengo que trabajar nunca más en mi vida (al menos para un tercero), porque trabajar para mi mismo en el trading, lo considero más un hobby al que estoy enganchado como un adicto a la heroína se tratase.


----------



## sirpask (6 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> He sacado el 70% de todo lo que tenía invertido en criptos (Bitcoin incluído).
> 
> Y da realmente tranquilidad ver el fiat en la cuenta del banco de Singapur.
> 
> El Bitcoin está lleno de mini cisnes negros, hackeos, prohibiciones, regulaciones, forks...



Son increibles las tonterias que dices en estos 3 parrafos.

Dejas el 30% en bitcoins, por que tienes la mosca detras de la oreja, y puede que funcione.

Mandas todo a un banco en la otra punta del mundo, como paraíso fiscal, la Llaman la nueva Suiza. (No está al alcance de todo el mundo).

Y dices lo de cisnes negros, cuando el BTC ha pasado de 3200$ a 4500$ en el ultimo mes, en pasando por un cisne negro...

En fin...


----------



## Jdnec_wow (6 Sep 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Son increibles las tonterias que dices en estos 3 parrafos.
> 
> Dejas el 30% en bitcoins, por que tienes la mosca detras de la oreja, y puede que funcione.
> 
> ...



Que el bitcoin cash haya sido todo un éxito (dinero gratis) no quiere decir que los próximos splits vayan a serlo, ojo con eso. No puedes sacarte de la chistera miles de millones de capitalización de mercado con cambiarle unas cuantas lineas al código del Bitcoin. 

Ahora mismo no hay problema porque como dije antes, la mayoría de los inversores en criptos no saben ni que es el "market cap", el día que lo descubran y muchos se pregunten... ¿De dónde aparece ese dinero?¿Qué lo respalda?... ese día, será demasiado tarde.

Solo te invito a leer como se desarrolló la Burbuja de Misissipi, que fue cuando implantaron el "papel-moneda" en Francia.

Hay una multitud de paralelismos con las criptomonedas, pese a que todo el mundo habla de la burbuja de los tulipanes y el bitcoin no se le parece en absolutamente NADA.

Las emociones humanas no han cambiado lo más mínimo desde entonces y es por eso por lo que la historia se repite.

Sirpask, aquí muchos cometéis el error de pensar que esto es como el fútbol, que hay que ser de un equipo u otro, de un bando u otro, pero no te equivoques, estamos aquí para ganar dinero y el único bando que importa es el bando ganador. Si tu le preguntas a un chino si es del Barça o del Madrid, algunos responden: De los dos. ::

Así que no te lo tomes como algo personal (llevo muchos años en este foro y sé que la gente se lo toma muy mal cuando le dicen que sus inversiones van a bajar-que en este caso nisiquiera he dicho eso), sino que tengas en cuenta mi punto de vista y pienses con detenimiento en lo que he dicho, que algo, sé, aunque obviamente puedo estar equivocado. 

He tenido estas discusiones con los metaleros, con los carboneros y los bitcoñeros en la última burbuja... cuando les dije que se iban a hundir, no me hicieron caso... y luego pasa lo que pasa... el tiempo me acaba dando la razón.

Lo único que recibí fueron insultos insultos y más insultos. Hay pruebas de todo ello en mis hilos. 

No obstante, estoy en deuda con los bitcoñeros de este foro, seguramente no hubiera invertido si no fuera porque lo conocí a través de estos hilos.
Y no es absolutamente mi intención perjudicaros de ninguna manera, solo advertiros.

P.D. Remonstruo también tiene cuenta en Singapur.


----------



## sirpask (6 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Sirpask, aquí muchos cometéis el error de pensar que esto es como el fútbol, que hay que ser de un equipo u otro, de un bando u otro, pero no te equivoques, estamos aquí para ganar dinero y el único bando que importa es el bando ganador. Si tu le preguntas a un chino si es del Barça o del Madrid, algunos responden: De los dos. ::



Que BTC no sirve para ganar dinero especulando joder, eso no lo entendéis nadie, BTC sirve para ser económicamente independiente.

Y Bitcoin Crash no fue un split de acciones, es crear un valor nuevo apoyado por china.
No tiene nada que ver con BTC.

Joer otro igual...


----------



## Rajoy (6 Sep 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Tendrás que buscar mucho porque nunca le he dicho a nadie que "no compre".



Directamente no, SIEMBRADUDAS. Indirectamente, en casi cada uno de tus posts. Ya te lo he pedido en varias ocasiones y sigues sin aportar nada :fiufiu:: desde que posteas por aquí bitcoin ha pasado de unos pocos dólares a más de 4.000. Muéstrame uno, uno sólo de tus posts donde recomiendes comprar bitcoins. Donde recomiendes diversificar ... pero en bitcoins. :bla:



Nico dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Buenísimo... espero que *Rajoy* (el de acá que tiene menos luces que el otro) te lea para enterarse.
> 
> Por eso tú haces dinero y otros no.



Qué sabrás tu de quien hace dinero y quien no, visionario ... :X
De momento, *los que han seguido tus consejos son los que menos han ganado* :Aplauso:

A mi me ha ido mucho, muchísimo, mejor siguiendo los de Remonster .

Y no tengo ningún inconveniente en vender bitcoins, pero no por las advertencias de asustaviejas como tú. Si vendo es porque veo claro que se aproxima una correccción (y con la idea de volver a entrar ...) o porque decido emplear ese dinero en otra cosa. Pero no porque haya encontrado un lugar mejor donde invertir mis ahorros.
Actualmente no conozco inversiones tan rentables, anónimas, líquidas y seguras como bitcoin. Pero reconozco que diversificar es una buena medida porque aumenta la seguridad, aunque seguramente penalice la rentabilidad ..., por aquello de no tener todos los huevos en la misma cesta, no por esas estupideces tuyas de los "números en la pantalla" *que igual valen para bitcoin que para cualquier otro activo* :: 

No suelo tradear, y menos con la totalidad de mis bitcoins, pero cuando creo que he de vender, vendo y cuando creo que he de comprar, compro. A veces los movimientos están muy claros, como en el ATH de hace unos días. Pero si tuviera que dar algún consejo no tendría ninguna duda: *HODL !*

*A 8 años vista (2009/2017) está claro que es el mejor consejo* y sinó que se lo pregunten a todos los que han ido comprando pizzas o liquidando sus bitcoins en este tiempo y han visto como el tren se iba alejando (de los 95$ ) para no volver ... y que hoy serían millonarios :ouch:. Luces dice, y tiene menos que un barco pirata ::.

Afortunadamente Bitcoin es un activo desregulado. Eso quiere decir que está libre de fluctuaciones ? No, todo lo contrario. Está sujeto a las fluctuaciones que su grado de liquidez y los movimientos del mercado le imponen.
Pero, a diferencia de todos los mercados regulados, aquí no hay papel, ni información privilegiada para clientes VIP, ni operaciones de alta frecuencia al cierre de los mercados, ni suspensión de la cotización ... cuando los que tenían que salir ya han salido mientras el resto se queda congelado. Aquí Patricia Botín tiene las mismas cartas que cualquier otro. Si compra muchos bitcoins puede hacer moverse el precio al alza y luego tendrá muchos bitoins para vender y moverlo a la baja ... *y sino NO*. Aquí no hay cartas marcadas, ni toneladas de papel para mover el mercado, como pasa con cualquier activo regulado ... en especial con los metales preciosos. Aquí no hay impresoras ni inflación que se coma tus ahorros, hay un número conocido y finito de bitcoins y se sabe perfectamente cuántos hay emitidos y cuántos quedan por emitir. No hay trampa ni cartón.

Tengo un buen amigo que es gestor de patrimonios. Lo pasa mal con su trabajo. Desde hace años. En España no puede trabajar por la forma en que van a por los ahorros de uno. Los bancos encolomándote mierdas a intereses ridículos que en otras épocas tenían que dar un interés superior al 20% para ser colocados por su elevado riesgo. El Estado friéndote a impuestos o, directamente, robándote por medio de la inflación. Se ha ido de este país y, siendo honesto y recomendando valores con un mínimo de seguridad (con la premisa principal de preservar el patrimonio), no puede ofrecer más que rendimientos mínimos o, incluso, negativos. El patio está muy, pero que muy mal.




Nico dijo:


> El punto de aportar DIFERENTES VISIONES en un foro sirve para que cada quien forme su opinión pero, teniendo al menos información variada para cruzar.



Eso sería cierto si realmente informaras, siembradudas. Tu no informas, FUDSTER, tu miserable profesión es desinformar. Al menos en este foro.


----------



## Rajoy (6 Sep 2017)

alopez76 dijo:


> lo de HODLER (mal escrito) es algún tipo de coña de burbuja o algo?



Es algo menos íntimo, es una coña de bitcoin.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (6 Sep 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Que BTC no sirve para ganar dinero especulando joder, eso no lo entendéis nadie, BTC sirve para ser económicamente independiente.
> 
> Y Bitcoin Crash no fue un split de acciones, es crear un valor nuevo apoyado por china.
> No tiene nada que ver con BTC.
> ...



El mayor problema de ese razonamiento (que es correcto), es que la inmensa mayoría de las personas que invierten en BTC, no lo hacen por ese motivo, sino para ganar más FIAT.

El precio del Bitcoin, no lo mueve esa mentalidad (sí al principio), ahora lo mueven las emociones de los inversores, y estas van ligadas al precio del BTC respecto del FIAT. 

Los hodlers han sido el principal motivo de la subida del Bitcoin, pero para ser un hodler, tiene que haber algo que lo respalde, en este caso, tu razonamiento. Sin embargo como dije antes, cada vez hay menos hodlers que compraron barato, y cada vez hay más especuladores que han comprado a precios altos que no tienen la misma convicción que tú tienes. 
Y son estos los que al final decidirán el precio del Bitcoin, y no tú. 

Te sigo remitiendo a la burbuja del Mississippi. 

Cuando explotó la burbuja, el papel-moneda se abolió y se restableció el sistema de las monedas (respaldadas por metal). 

No fueron hasta años después cuando se volvió a implantar, y desde entonces usamos BILLETES.

Piensa porque ocurrió esa burbuja, como la cagaron, y si pudo haber salido bien.

Ahora mismo la están cagando en las criptomonedas los que se ocupan de su desarrollo, su avaria les han cegado, con tantas icos de shitcoins copycats (muchas solo con un whitepaper y yasta) y tanto fork...


----------



## sirpask (6 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> El mayor problema de ese razonamiento (que es correcto), es que la inmensa mayoría de las personas que invierten en BTC, no lo hacen por ese motivo, sino para ganar más FIAT.
> 
> El precio del Bitcoin, no lo mueve esa mentalidad (sí al principio), ahora lo mueven las emociones de los inversores, y estas van ligadas al precio del BTC respecto del FIAT.
> 
> ...



Da igual, aunque pete poloniex y todos los exchanges, aunque todos los gobiernos se alieen en encarcelar a todos los usuarios de BTC... La tecnologia que hay por debajo seguirá funcionando, si no es en POW, será en POS que es menos cantoso. Aunque siempre habra algun pais que ponga alguna centran electrica a favor de ganar dinero...

Los tulipanes servian para decorar, independientemente de su precio.
Los cigarros o los tallarines en la cárcel sirven para consumirlos independientemente de su precio.
Los sellos sirven para enviar cartas, independientemente de su precio.
Solo las monedas simples (no la de aleacciones caras) no tienen ninguna funcionalidad intrinseca.

El BTC con sus agregados futuros y no tan futuros (contratos automaticos) sirven para mover por el mundo algo que no se puede falsificar (de ahí que se llama Token). 
He trabajado en avales y CDOs para mercancías intercontinentales, con Bitcoin o con Ardor, las empresas se pueden ahorrar millones, por que ya no se necesitan esos avales o CDOs.
Para dejar un testamento, ya no se necesita un notario.
Para irte de viaje a Singapur ya no necesitas fiat.

La gente confia en la inmutabilidad de BTC. Y es ahi donde reside el Valor, y por supuesto, es mucho mas que esos miles de millones de dolares actuales.


----------



## tixel (6 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Eso decía el remonstruo a finales del 2013 en el pico de la última burbuja.
> 
> Y sí, él como un campeón, ha hecho HODL desde entonces.
> 
> ...



Si esta clarisimo que cada vez habrá menos HODLERs a medida que suba el precio. Normal. Lo que a mi no me convence es darle el 20% minimo de beneficios a estos que lo meten en aeropuertos en casa de dios, desfiles de mariconas y pagas a los marronidos que nos van a colonizar, etc, etc, etc.
Por eso tener bitcoins implica responsabilidad y que no te quiten los bitcoins los que manejan el dinero, para ellos es muy facil poner btc a 45000 si quieren y quedarse con un montón de ellos..by the face. Esto no son las acciones de Apple para sacar beneficio y si desaparece mañana el mundo sigue igual...o mejor. 
Lo que me interesa en este momento es conservarlos y sacarles beneficio desde ya por eso me interesa mucho lo de la cuenta de Singapur. ¿Podrías explicar como la conseguiste? ¿Qué hace falta?
Esto y las monedas "pegadas" al dolar, euro, yuan que las hay descentralizadas y que utilizan como colateral por ejemplo el valor de bts. No me interesan las tipo tether que dependes de las ganas que tenga otro de comprar el equivalente en dolares. Molaba intercambiar info de esto.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2017 at 13:16 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Que BTC no sirve para ganar dinero especulando joder, eso no lo entendéis nadie, BTC sirve para ser económicamente independiente.
> 
> Y Bitcoin Crash no fue un split de acciones, es crear un valor nuevo apoyado por china.
> No tiene nada que ver con BTC.
> ...



El que no tiene nada que ver es el BTC de Core. BCH respeta la visión original de Satoshi Nakamoto. O sea que a ver si dejas de decir burradas tu también.
Y por mucho que joda a los de core, de crash nada, más bien lo contrario.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (6 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Lo que me interesa en este momento es conservarlos y sacarles beneficio desde ya por eso me interesa mucho lo de la *cuenta de Singapur*. ¿Podrías explicar como la conseguiste? ¿Qué hace falta?



He recibido 2 mensajes privados de dos foreros preguntando por lo mismo.

Cualquiera que lee nomadcapitalist con cierta asiduidad lo sabe.


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Te lo voy a explicar:
> 
> Digamos que un HODLer compró 1000 bitcoins a 100$, hoy en día ese HODLer tendría 4 millones de euros (precio = 4000€/bitcoin).
> 
> ...




Veo lagunas en tú teoría. Acepto que en tu ejemplo, alguien que tenga esos 1000 btc valorados actualmente en $4 millones pueda decidir vender una parte. Seria lógico, recoge beneficios, reduce su posicion en un unico activo que representaria seguramente un % muy alto de su patrimonio total y en caso de que no tuviera ya la "vida solucionada", con vender quizás un 50% seria suficiente, no tendria por que vender todo.

Pero volviendo a tu ejemplo, ahora esos 1000 btc estan repartidos entre 200 nuevos inversores. Es decir, que cada uno tiene tan solo 5 btc, lo que son unos $20.000. Esta claro que ahora la posibilidad de que alguno de estos inversores venda por el mismo motivo que el inversor inicial (el de los 1000 btc) es muy baja. Es decir, parece que la capacidad de HODL se ha visto aumentada ya que es mas facil holdear 5 BTC que 1000 




Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Mientras haya cada vez más y más compradores, no pasará nada que estos inversores no sean tan hodlers como lo fuistes tú, si el precio se desploma, la demanda hará de contrafuerza e impulsará el precio para arriba.
> 
> Y si tu llegas a esa conclusión, muchos como tú, también lo habrán hecho y cada vez habrán menos hodlers y más "manos débiles" dentro.
> 
> Pero no puedes suponer que el número de compradores tiende a infinito, llegará un día, en el que no habrán más compradores, y si ocurre cualquier cisne negro, el precio se hundirá para no volver a recuperarse hasta varios años después o quizás no se recupere nunca... porque la competencia es bestial, y al final prevalece la coin que es superior tecnológicamente, al igual que tras la explosión de la burbuja de las punto com, solo sobrevivieron las mejores, las que tenían un producto realmente diferenciador que ofrecer, y no humo.




Esta claro que el numero de compradores no es infinito pero todavia somos 4 gatos los que usamos y tenemos bitcoin. Compara simplemente con la capitalizacion de grandes empresas como Apple, Microsoft, Inditex. No me pareceria nada extraño que bitcoin las superase. Y ya no hablemos de las capitalizaciones que se alcanzaron durante la burbuja de las .com (20-30 billones europeos). Mas aun si tienes en cuenta que de esa burbuja hace ya 20 años y el valor del fiat era mayor que el actual debido al efecto impresora de los ultimos años.

Continuamente veo gente que hace referencia a la caida del 2013 para decir "esto pasó en el 2013, despues de una gran subida asi que volvera a pasar lo mismo". Para mi ese argumento es un gran error. Se ha dicho mil veces: MTGOX. La situacion actual no tiene nada que ver, no es comparable en absoluto.


----------



## barborico (6 Sep 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Continuamente veo gente que hace referencia a la caida del 2013 para decir "esto pasó en el 2013, despues de una gran subida asi que volvera a pasar lo mismo". Para mi ese argumento es un gran error. Se ha dicho mil veces: MTGOX. La situacion actual no tiene nada que ver, no es comparable en absoluto.



Mucho ojito con Bitfinex. Con lo que le pasó no debería ser el exchange con mayor volumen, imo.

Aunque sí, es muy diferente puesto que no mueve el 75% del volumen.


----------



## tixel (6 Sep 2017)

Esto se parece a lo de 2013 como un huevo a una castaña y no hace falta más que ver la grafica logaritmica desde el inicio para verlo con los ojitos.
Y el exchange con más volumen es bithum con casi un 50% más que el siguiente


----------



## Jdnec_wow (6 Sep 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Veo lagunas en tú teoría. Acepto que en tu ejemplo, alguien que tenga esos 1000 btc valorados actualmente en $4 millones pueda decidir vender una parte. Seria lógico, recoge beneficios, reduce su posicion en un unico activo que representaria seguramente un % muy alto de su patrimonio total y en caso de que no tuviera ya la "vida solucionada", con vender quizás un 50% seria suficiente, no tendria por que vender todo.
> 
> Pero volviendo a tu ejemplo, ahora esos 1000 btc estan repartidos entre 200 nuevos inversores. Es decir, que cada uno tiene tan solo 5 btc, lo que son unos $20.000. Esta claro que ahora la posibilidad de que alguno de estos inversores venda por el mismo motivo que el inversor inicial (el de los 1000 btc) es muy baja. Es decir, parece que la capacidad de HODL se ha visto aumentada ya que es mas facil holdear 5 BTC que 1000
> 
> ...



Las empresas esas que mencionas, piensa en lo que ofrecen y la cantidad de clientes que tienen... ahora compáralo con el Bitcoin.

Piensa también que hay bancos que están creando su propia moneda descentralizada basada en blockchain respaldada por DIVISAS reales. Es decir, van a tener la misma tecnología del Bitcoin (podrían incluso simplemente copiarla y cambiarle cuatro cosas como hacen las altcoins), y además de eso, tendría respaldo de FIAT real.

Una de las flaquezas del Bitcoin es que no está respaldada por absolutamente NADA, salvo la propia tecnología en sí, pero si esta tecnología es copiable y mejorable... la ventaja del primer entrante no puede durar a largo plazo, solamente es sostenible si tienen una ventaja competitiva diferenciable. 

Si tu puedes comprar un Iphone por 700 euros o un móvil chino con exactamente las mismas prestaciones y hardware por 300 euros... ¿cuál te comprarías?. Sí, hay gente que sigue comprando el iphone en vez de el movil chino, pero es indudable que los moviles chinos se han comido una gran parte del pastel de Apple. Además, un Iphone da cierto estatus social, y eso es lo que hace que aún lidere las ventas... pero dime... ¿tener bitcoins ofrece un mayor estatus social que tener litecoins?¿Ofrece alguna ventaja tecnológica superior?. :rolleye:

El detonante no será el mismo que el del 2013, pero cuando ocurra, las emociones sí que serán las mismas.


----------



## luckymixes (6 Sep 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> parece que la capacidad de HODL se ha visto aumentada ya que es mas facil holdear 5 BTC que 1000



En esto creo que te equivocas. El hodler de hace años tiene mil batallas encima, ha visto morir al bitcoin cienes de veces y ha seguido ganando una fortuna.
En cambio, los 5 nuevos bitcoñeros que compran a 4000$ son asustadizos, con un meneo del 20% se les puede provocar el panic sell.






ninfireblade dijo:


> Esta claro que el numero de compradores no es infinito pero todavia somos 4 gatos los que usamos y tenemos bitcoin.



En esto sí que estoy 100% de acuerdo. De momento los únicos que estamos metidos en bitcoin y otras cryptos somos:

1. Developers y early adopters
2. Las grandes fortunas, que pueden permitirse meter 200 o 300 millones en inversiones de altísimo riesgo sin problemas
3. Gente inquieta por la tecnología que pretende ganar un dinerillo con esto

Para que la burbuja esté madura, aún faltan los actores más importantes:

4. Fondos de inversion (están empezando) y derivados financieros de todo tipo

5. Clases medias de países del primer mundo (les quedan 1-2 años para poder acceder a este mercado de forma "fácil")

6. Gobiernos y grandes corporaciones

7. Adopcion masiva y llegada de la gente común de países emergentes

Hasta que esto no ocurra, la burbuja no pinchará. Habrá volatilidad y correcciones del 40%, pero quedan AÑOS de burbuja por delante.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2017 at 14:30 ----------




Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Si tu puedes comprar un Iphone por 700 euros o un móvil chino con exactamente las mismas prestaciones y hardware por 300 euros... ¿cuál te comprarías?. Sí, hay gente que sigue comprando el iphone en vez de el movil chino, pero es indudable que los moviles chinos se han comido una gran parte del pastel de Apple.



Aquí tampoco estoy de acuerdo, porque los móviles de Apple y los móviles chinos son compatibles entre sí, tu compra no depende deml movil que maneje el resto del mundo.

En cambio, si quieres disfrutar de las ventajas del bitcoin, tienes que tener bitcoin, y no te vale chinacoin, porque tus posibilidades de usarlo dependen de que haya una RED enorme de usuarios de tu misma moneda.


----------



## Registrador (6 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> la ventaja del primer entrante no puede durar a largo plazo, solamente es sostenible si tienen una ventaja competitiva diferenciable.



¿Has oído hablar del efecto red? Ya he puesto aquí el ejemplo de porque seguimos utilizando el teclado QWERTY en vez del DVORAK a pesar de que el primero no tiene ninguna "ventaja competitiva diferenciable". Y lo mismo con Facebook o con el hecho de conducir por la derecha.


----------



## p_pin (6 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> El mayor problema de ese razonamiento (que es correcto), es que la inmensa mayoría de las personas que invierten en BTC, no lo hacen por ese motivo, sino para ganar más FIAT.
> 
> El precio del Bitcoin, no lo mueve esa mentalidad (sí al principio), ahora lo mueven las emociones de los inversores, y estas van ligadas al precio del BTC respecto del FIAT.
> 
> ...



Primero, no veo que tiene que ver las icos con btc
La información esta en la www para quien quiera informarse
Siempre nos queda la frase "un tonto y su dinero..."

Bueno yo voy a dejar claro que lo que expongo es pura opinión (la mía)

Respecto al papel de los holders y la cotización. La escasez como riqueza
Los holders con su actitud, limitan la cantidad de btc en circulación. Bitcoin de por sí, al contrario que el fiat, tiene un número limitado de coins en circulación. Este es un punto de partida que hay que entender y asumir, no hay "dinero infinito". En forex o índices los peces gordos hacen lo que les da la gana, aquí no se puede hacer del mismo modo.

Que el precio haya llegado a las cotas actuales responde a la entrada de fiat, que forma parte del proceso de difusión y crecimiento de bitcoin. 
Ese proceso de difusión está aun en una fase naciente. No sé qué porcentaje de la población* sabe qué es btc, y/o tiene btc, pero el potencial de crecimiento es grande.

Puntualización sobre la población:


Spoiler



_*cuando digo población me refiero a la población capaz de entender lo mínimo de bitcoin y potencialmente podría llegar a usarlo. 7000 millones de personas no es el "techo" de bitcoin, sino mucho menor, del mismo modo que no toda la población usa internet, tiene oro o compra con visa_



Respecto al precio y a los btc en circulación. Entendiendo la magnitud.
En este momento ya están en circulación 16.5 millones de btc (el máximo serán 21 millones) que cotizan a un precio aproximado de 4.500 dólares
¿Ésto qué quiere decir?
Que si alguien quiere entrar en btc, tiene que encontrar a alguien que le quiera vender. Es decir, que la venta de btc por parte de los que ya lo tienen forma parte del proceso de distribución-difusión


Respecto al precio y la especulación. Entendiendo la liquidez
Me cansa leer el término especular sólo de manera negativa
La especulación tiene aspectos positivos. En btc sin duda añade liquidez, que es lo que nos permite ir a cualquier exchange y vender btc al precio spot. Ésto es muy importante, ya se puso por el foro cálculos en los que btc era hasta 3 veces más líquido que el ibex en fiat (sin incluir negociación con las alts)
El aspecto "negativo" de la especulación en btc es que hace fluctuar el precio. Crean sentimiento en los mercados para quitarles los btc a la gente creando miedo en ventas, o distribuirlo en euforía compradora.
El objetivo de los "especuladores" no es acabar con btc. ¿Por qué querrían acabar con algo a lo que pueden sacar rentabilidad?
Tienen como decía al inicio del handicap de la "escasez"

Hecho este pequeño planteamiento tenemos algo tan simple como:

Cual será la relación entre la demanda (difusión presente-futura de btc) respecto a la oferta (los que ya no quieren btc)


----------



## barborico (6 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Y el exchange con más volumen es bithum con casi un 50% más que el siguiente



¿Donde has obtenido esa información? Segun cmc bitfinex ha movido 200M$ y bithum solo 77M$


----------



## mamendurrio (6 Sep 2017)

Buen documental btc...se ven opraciones mineras de China por dentro y USA...ademas de como una "sex worker" usa btc porque paypal la baneo por el tipo de servicios que ofrecía:

Dark Net (TV Series 2016

Ver Season 2 Episode 3. Está en la bahía...

****

Maquinas de billetes de ferrocalil de Suiza ya venden btc...
Aqui el anuncio antes:
Swiss railway ticket machines to sell Bitcoin digital currency - BBC News

Hoy en reddit anunciando ya funciona:
You can buy bitcoin at any rail ticket machine in Switzerland! - Imgur







---------- Post added 06-sep-2017 at 16:27 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Y esas diferencias de precios fruto del libre intercambio ofrecen la posibilidad del arbitraje. Por ejemplo yo tengo cuenta en bittrex y cexio. En el primero el precio es 4414 en el segundo 4596



De eso del arbitrage ya se hablo hace mucho aqui pero llegamos a la conclusion de que es dificil hacerlo por lo de tener que sacar y transferir fiat...o puedes decirnos metodo mas sencillo?

---------- Post added 06-sep-2017 at 16:29 ----------




Skull & Bones dijo:


> *21.000.000* BTC*/7.442.000.000* Habitantes = *0,00282182BTC* = *282.182 Satoshis* por Persona.
> 
> 
> pero vamos a hacerlo con los datos de hoy
> ...



Y encima todos sabemos que va a haber mucho menos de 21 millones de personas que tengan siquiera una fracción de btc. Posiblemente sólo, ¿cuanta gente? un millon de personas quizas? 8:

---------- Post added 06-sep-2017 at 16:33 ----------




workforfood dijo:


> Todo lo que gira con el bitcoin es lo mismo especulación, especulación y especulación. Es como el libro inteligencia militar un libro grueso con cientos de hojas en blanco. Gente que especulaba en el forex o en bolsas o en apuestas deportivas, sin trabajo ni oficio conocido se han pasado en masa a las criptomonedas, pero es lo de siempre un libro blanco. En conjunto es un juego de suma cero, para que alguien gane tanto otro tiene que perder tanto, pero esto se ve que todo la coin market está profundamente manipulada un día bajan todas las monedas otra suben todas un día suben varias que no las conoce nadie con % de más del 100%. Vamos un mercado para especuladores.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-sep-2017 at 08:58 ----------
> 
> Unas monedas que funcionan totalmente al margen de la economía no pueden llamarse ni monedas, las monedas FIAT sufren castigos como procesos inflacionarios o premios como deflacionarios, o penas como los corralitos. Vamos sufren como la economía monedas que están al margen de todo, no son monedas.



La especulacion se llama "mercado". Ah, es que no te has enterado que vivimos en paises donde el libre mercado mueve todo ?

El btc crea puestos de trabajo Johnny...o es que no sabes que cientos de miles de personas trabajan en temas relacionados con la tecnología, y que el consumo aumenta gracias a todo lo que se compra con btc. Johnny, estás totalmente perdido, no se si en siglo XVIII o por ahí

---------- Post added 06-sep-2017 at 16:42 ----------




alopez76 dijo:


> lo de HODLER (mal escrito) es algún tipo de coña de burbuja o algo?



Creo que se originó cuando alguien, no se donde, cometió falta ortografía escibiendo HODL en vez de HOLD, y desde entonces se adoptó en la comunidad BTC en vez de decir correctamente HOLD... ASí que ya sabes, chico:

HODL and:


----------



## Claudius (6 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> He recibido 2 mensajes privados de dos foreros preguntando por lo mismo.
> 
> Cualquiera que lee nomadcapitalist con cierta asiduidad lo sabe.



:8: ehhh :no:

Singapur implementará el Common-Reporting Standard (CRS) a partir del 1 de enero de 2017, y acabará intercambiando información *automatizada* en 2018. 

https://www.hsbc.com.sg/1/PA_ES_Con...02145391 CRS Warm Up DM Letter_v3_15Dec15.pdf

http://www.pwc.com/sg/en/tax/assets/crs-updates-042017.pdf


----------



## itaka (6 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> :8: ehhh :no:
> 
> Singapur implementará el Common-Reporting Standard (CRS) a partir del 1 de enero de 2017, y acabará intercambiando información *automatizada* en 2018.
> 
> ...



Es que es normal, lo raro es que Singapur mantenga el secreto bancario y el resto de paraísos se estén obligados a pasar la info. 

De todas maneras seguramente, para los afortunados que hayan vendido 1000 btc a 4000 €, podrán pagarse buenos asesores que les digan como mover el dinero, mantenerlo oculto y pagar el menor número de taxas posibles.


----------



## Rajoy (6 Sep 2017)

itaka dijo:


> Es que es normal, lo raro es que Singapur mantenga el secreto bancario y el resto de paraísos se estén obligados a pasar la info.
> 
> De todas maneras seguramente, para los afortunados que hayan vendido 1000 btc a 4000 €, podrán pagarse buenos asesores que les digan como mover el dinero, mantenerlo oculto y pagar el menor número de taxas posibles.




A que tantas vueltas ? Para mover el dinero o mantenerlo oculto ya está bitcoin ... 

Hay un pensamiento generalizado de temor de mantener en bitcoin una parte de los ahorros. Porqué ? No es más sólido que muchos bancos ? No ha demostrado su resiliencia en sus más de 8 años de existencia ? No presenta múltiples ventajas sobre tener el dinero en el banco ?

Repasemos: inembargabilidad, anonimidad, total libertad de movimiento del capital, deflacionario a medio plazo, altos índices de revalorización, bajas comisiones, etc.

Creo que sólo coincido en una cosa con el judeocubano, mejor fuera del radar: bitcoins o metales. Aunque los metales es un activo muy manipulado, si un día deja de sonar la música (y se tienen en mano, claro ...) son el safe haven por excelencia. En algún momento todo aquel que tenga algún título de propiedad y no el propio bien, va a aprender de forma muy dolorosa lo que es el riesgo de contrapartida.

A mi lo que me acojonaría es tener mi dinero en el banco. Están todos quebrados ...


----------



## Pirro (6 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> El mayor problema de ese razonamiento (que es correcto), es que la inmensa mayoría de las personas que invierten en BTC, no lo hacen por ese motivo, sino para ganar más FIAT.
> 
> El precio del Bitcoin, no lo mueve esa mentalidad (sí al principio), ahora lo mueven las emociones de los inversores, y estas van ligadas al precio del BTC respecto del FIAT.
> 
> ...



Esas manos débiles de las que hablas y que pueden tirar el precio por una reacción de pánico en cadena todavía están por llegar y cuando estén, quedará por ver si sucede tal cosa. La distribución es la que es y aunque varía, seguirá siendo un mercado dominado por una minoría relativamente grande compuestas por holders viejos, fondos de inversión y demás fauna. Ellos tocan la música y los nuevos bailan.

Tal como está el panorama a bitcoin en el medio plazo le queda como mínimo un x10, con muchos pinchazos de por medio. Y a shitland, dejando a millones de cadáveres por el camino, también.


----------



## DrJ (6 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham tambien ...pero para cambiarlo por PIVX
> ( y por otras cryptos que estan ahora muy undervalued y tienen un potencial de revalorizacion incluso muy superior al PIVX )



claphamcito de mi vida ¿estas mutando en att whore?
no esperaba eso de ti , asi pocos THANKS vas a pillar

---------- Post added 06-sep-2017 at 19:02 ----------




Rajoy dijo:


> A que tantas vueltas ? Para mover el dinero o mantenerlo oculto ya está bitcoin ...
> 
> Hay un pensamiento generalizado de temor de mantener en bitcoin una parte de los ahorros. Porqué ? No es más sólido que muchos bancos ? No ha demostrado su resiliencia en sus más de 8 años de existencia ? No presenta múltiples ventajas sobre tener el dinero en el banco ?
> 
> Repasemos: inembargabilidad, anonimidad, total libertad de movimiento del capital, deflacionario a medio plazo, altos índices de revalorización, bajas comisiones, etc.



Claro que si , el problema es que por mucho que sus dueños esten loando a los 4 vientos las ventajas del bitcoin como moneda del futuro siguen pensando en terminos de FIAT. Al final siempre dicen "tengo xxx€ en bitcoin ", cuando se comience a pensar en terminos de "tengo xxx BTC" ( o ETH o PIVX o lo que sea que para el caso es igual) las cosas cambiarán. Al menos los metaleros es mas frecuente que piensen en terminos físicos (oz, gr).


----------



## barborico (6 Sep 2017)




----------



## Jdnec_wow (6 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> :8: ehhh :no:
> 
> Singapur implementará el Common-Reporting Standard (CRS) a partir del 1 de enero de 2017, y acabará intercambiando información *automatizada* en 2018.
> 
> ...



Eso es solo la mitad del plan.

Para la otra mitad tienes que quedarte ahí un tiempo... :rolleye:


----------



## mamendurrio (6 Sep 2017)

DrJ dijo:


> Claro que si , el problema es que por mucho que sus dueños esten loando a los 4 vientos las ventajas del bitcoin como moneda del futuro siguen pensando en terminos de FIAT. Al final siempre dicen "tengo xxx€ en bitcoin ", cuando se comience a pensar en terminos de "tengo xxx BTC" ( o ETH o PIVX o lo que sea que para el caso es igual) las cosas cambiarán. Al menos los metaleros es mas frecuente que piensen en terminos físicos (oz, gr).



Dale tiempo colega...cuanto tardaste tu en pensar en euros en vez de pelas ? Ah se me olvidaba a lo mejor todavia no hbias nacido 
No, en serio, todavia hay en España personas mayores que siguen pensando en pesetas en vez de euros.


----------



## Claudius (6 Sep 2017)

barborico dijo:


>



Eso pensó RedHat, cuando nació Ubuntu, y a ambos vi nacer, crecer y multiplicarse. Aunque nosotros fuimos más de SuSe.
)


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2017)

Una cosa que me sorprende es lo poco que se fijan en los "números" en el foro -y siendo que este es un foro de "especialistas"-.

Si alguien se tomara la molestia de hacerlo descubriría que gran parte del "dinero" que está moviendo al mercado (no me puse número a número pero diría que, como mínimo el 50% y puede que sea más) es COREANO.

Es decir... por alguna extraña causa (o no tan extraña pero de la que no tenemos ni la más puta idea porque los foros y medios están escritos en COREANO y nadie entiende un pomo) lo cierto es que el 50% o más del "cash" que impulsa al mercado son WONS coreanos.

¿ Tendrán miedo a la posible guerra y están resguardándose en activos "fáciles" de mover si tienen que fugarse del país ?

¿ No hay otras cosas para invertir y hacerlo en criptos es lo más sencillo ?

¿ Habrá una "burbuja" local de la que no tenemos muchos datos ?

Lo cierto es que, mientras *Bitstamp* mueve unos *125 millones de dólares* (entre todas sus monedas), un exchange coreano como *Bithumb* mueve *1000 millones !!*

*Kraken* (por caso) mueve *200 millones*.

*GDAX* (Coinbase) mueve *250 millones*.

Pero resulta que *Korbit* (otro exchange coreano) mueve *175 millones* y *Coinone* (otro coreano) *260 millones*.

Quienes hoy están "moviendo" el mercado, no son ni los yenes, ni los yuanes, ni los dólares, ni los euros... *son los wons koreanos !!*

Esto quiere decir que si hubiera una "corrida" gran parte de la "liquidez" o "volumen" que computamos en dólares, en realidad NO LO ESTAN sino que se trata de wones y se negocian en Seúl.

_¿ Alquien tiene cuenta en Seúl ?_ :rolleye:

===

La mitad o más del dinero que "empuja" los ATHs del Bitcoin (y del BCH y de Ethereum) resulta que vienen de un pequeño país con la población de España y donde está ocurriendo algún fenómeno especulativo de alto voltaje del que poco y nada sabemos.

A nivel GLOBAL los 2000 millones de dólares que se comercializan en criptos (el resto del volumen no es "dinero" sino "pares entre criptos") no parecen mucha cosa pero, visto a nivel de un UNICO PAIS -más o menos del tamaño de España en habitantes y economía- los *1300 millones diarios *si se deben "notar".

_¿ Se le ocurrirá a alguna autoridad coreana tomar cartas en el asunto ?_

Muchos se llevarían una sorpresa ! :8:


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Sep 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Joder Nico cada vez te curras menos las troleadas. ¿ Acaso no existe un mercado won-usd ? :bla::bla::bla:


Hace unos meses el problema eran los chinos, porque movian no se cuantos gritones mas que los europeos. Al rato ya los chinos no eran problema y los sustituyeron los japoneses. Ahora resulta que son los coreanos. ¿ Cuales seran los proximos ?


----------



## Hannibal (6 Sep 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Una cosa que me sorprende es lo poco que se fijan en los "números" en el foro -y siendo que este es un foro de "especialistas"-.
> 
> Si alguien se tomara la molestia de hacerlo descubriría que gran parte del "dinero" que está moviendo al mercado (no me puse número a número pero diría que, como mínimo el 50% y puede que sea más) es COREANO.
> 
> ...



Oye, pues ahora que lo dices, tienes razón. Y sin embargo yo lo interpreto de otra forma: Si los coreanos están buscando refugio en las cryptos, eso significa que estas monedas ya tienen la suficiente confianza de la gente que se ve en apuros y buscan alternativas seguras ante la posible caída de su moneda. Por no hablar de que es una forma anónima de tener un dinero asegurado por si tienen que salir huyendo del país.

Y ahora que lo mencionas, si las cryptos se usan como refugio, ¿Qué pasará cuando los países occidentales caigamos en una nueva recesión? Y por estadística, no nos quedan muchos años :rolleye:

Tú hablas de si hay una corrida. ¿Por qué todos los coreanos iban a querer recuperar su dinero de golpe? Incluso aunque mañana hubiera un acuerdo de paz y estabilidad para siempre jamás en la península coreana, muchos lo dejarían para diversificar o simplemente porque les está rindiendo más que cualquier otro producto.


----------



## p_pin (6 Sep 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Una cosa que me sorprende es lo poco que se fijan en los "números" en el foro -y siendo que este es un foro de "especialistas"-.
> 
> Si alguien se tomara la molestia de hacerlo descubriría que gran parte del "dinero" que está moviendo al mercado (no me puse número a número pero diría que, como mínimo el 50% y puede que sea más) es COREANO.
> 
> ...



Otra nueva visión interesada de los datos... para llegar a otra conclusión equivocada
En esta ocasión, para hablar de bitcoin se te ha ocurrido sumar la negociación del resto de altcoins en un exchange en particular :: Claro según tú "está mal" sumar a btc la negociación con otras alts... pero ahora para inflar los datos sí te viene bien tener en cuenta las alts de dicho exchanges...

Te podría decir que mires la negociación de btc en dólares en ese exchange... y verás que es la QUINTA en orden de negociación,.... es decir parece que les gustan más las alt que btc.
Podemos afirmar entonces, que según tu razonamiento las altcoins tienen un problema porque su volúmen se produce en un pequeño país con la población de España? :bla:

Por otra parte hoy ha habido pump de btcash lo que ha inflado su volumen de negociación ( lo han hecho para tratar de hacer más rentable minarla que BTC) y de hecho (tras dicho pump, y el cambio de dificultad en btc) ahora mismo es aproximadamente un 11% más rentable minar btcash que minar btc

Otra cosa, los exchange pueden estar en un país determinado, pero cualquiera puede tener cuenta en ellos. Yo tengo cuenta en 4 o 5? exchange... alguno apenas lo uso, y ninguno está en España, en alguno hasta tengo la cuenta en dólares, es decir no es algo determinante


----------



## vpsn (7 Sep 2017)

En corea se hizo una inversion muy fuerte en educar a la poblacion en nuevas tecnologias, por tanto es normal que se interesen por bitcoin.

En Europa se hizo un esfuerzo muy fuerte en tercermundializar a la poblacion, por tanto es normal que solo se interesen en agarrase a su esclavitud por 1000 e al mes.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (7 Sep 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Una cosa que me sorprende es lo poco que se fijan en los "números" en el foro -y siendo que este es un foro de "especialistas"-.
> 
> Si alguien se tomara la molestia de hacerlo descubriría que gran parte del "dinero" que está moviendo al mercado (no me puse número a número pero diría que, como mínimo el 50% y puede que sea más) es COREANO.
> 
> ...



Corea del Sur tiene las leyes anti blanqueo de capitales más estrictas del mundo. Tan estrictas que hasta para comprar una tarjeta SIM para el móvil hace falta que tengas un documento de identidad coreano. 

Para abrir cuenta en un exchange coreano hace falta un número de teléfono coreano, y una cuenta bancaria en un banco en suelo coreano, es decir, es imposible hacerlo para alguien que no vive ahí.

Los coreanos llegaron a elevar el precio del bitcoin, hasta un 50% por encima del precio de Bitstamp, vamos que un arbitrajista se podía sacar por la cara un 50% sin riesgo alguno. 

No obstante, la mayor parte del volumen coreano, es puro wash-trade, como antaño ocurría en los exchanges chinos.


----------



## tixel (7 Sep 2017)

Lo que está claro es que el mundo tiende hacia Asia y el Bitcoin como paradigma de la nueva economia es en Asia donde más está triunfando. Todo lógico. Cuando se enteren los europedos ya no quedará ninguno.


----------



## Claudius (7 Sep 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Una cosa que me sorprende es lo poco que se fijan en los "números" en el foro -y siendo que este es un foro de "especialistas"-.
> 
> Si alguien se tomara la molestia de hacerlo descubriría que gran parte del "dinero" que está moviendo al mercado (no me puse número a número pero diría que, como mínimo el 50% y puede que sea más) es COREANO.
> 
> Es decir... por alguna extraña causa (o no tan extraña pero de la que no tenemos ni la más puta idea porque los foros y medios están escritos en COREANO y nadie entiende un pomo) lo cierto es que el 50% o más del "cash" que impulsa al mercado son WONS coreanos.



Hombre... que yo lo comenté hace meses, ya no se si aquí, o en el de especulación de altcoins. Llevan así varios meses, los pump del top five de alt-coins son ellos responsables.
Osea monero vale 3 dígitos porque desde korea les ha dado la gana. 

No obstante mi hipótesis, es que tanto en Japón, como en Korea una gran parte son ballenas chinas, que en la legislación de principios de año migraron, tuvieron tiempo de sobra, su gobierno les avisa muy claro antes de chapar, seguramente porque los crypto-millonarios tengan amistades en el partido, o sean 'agentes'.

Y ahora se han empezado a hacer notar. 

(Ejem. Yo apenas he negociado en Eur. más que para hacer cash)




Nico dijo:


> ¿ Tendrán miedo a la posible guerra y están resguardándose en activos "fáciles" de mover si tienen que fugarse del país ?



Hace poco, en el huracán que azotó Texas puse un ejemplo en una charla de quien podrá re-hacer su vida en cualquier parte del mundo si tuviera Bitcoin o subyacentes y quien se quedaría sin su caja fuerte llena de joyas, papel mojado, bonos y oro, debajo del agua, y a disposición de los saqueadores.

El día que los mercados FIAT tiemblen, el cryptomercado to Mars. Y lo sabes!  Y es cuestión de tiempo.. y sobre todo de formación crypto-alfabetización, y la prensa sensacionalista ayuda mucho, btc a 5000$, millonarios con 100$. 




Nico dijo:


> Esto quiere decir que si hubiera una "corrida" gran parte de la "liquidez" o "volumen" que computamos en dólares, en realidad NO LO ESTAN sino que se trata de wones y se negocian en Seúl.



Esto quiere decir, que dónde antes había n exchange con dudoso proceder ante sus clientes que no usuarios, para 2018, tanto Korea como Japón, 'inyectarán' al mercado n exchange regulados, con protección jurídica a sus usuarios, tanto locales como extranjeros (inversión extranjera).

Osea, el cuello de botella para 'salir' corriendo, porque se hunde el mercado, serán autopistas 'de pago' (haciendas koreanas/niponeas). Hay que mantener las autopistas. 



Nico dijo:


> _¿ Se le ocurrirá a alguna autoridad coreana tomar cartas en el asunto ?_



Korea S. está en un proceso regulatorio del sector que tira a permisivo, copiando el Japonés que puede ver la luz antes de fin de año, los N. Koreanos 'dicen' atacando y robando exchanges de sus hermanos del sur.

En el camino permisivo está Australia, la isla de man, acaba de sacar legislación super-amistosa a las ICO, pero como en el mercado la supremacía china eclipsa el mundo, no ha pegado el pump que debiera...
Rusia, se está girando al permisivo, cada mes dicen una cosa.., y así les va.
USA, incrementando los recursos al IRS para hacer caja.

En el otro extremo, tenemos a India, que va por el camino restrictivo.

Los chinos, ya se pronunciaron 'para este año'.

Nos queda la directiva europea, la que más nos afecta, que se está inclinando por el lado regulatorio permisivo, pero hasta el 2018 no creo que vea la luz.

Y el resto de momento el lejano oeste. 
(Osea las 5 mayores economías del mundo están asumiendo la llegada del nuevo orden financiero mundial)

Regulación= impuestos = riqueza
 
Quién quiera pasará por ella, y quien no puede seguir en en submundo, (como mi fontanero) pero eso de que viene el lobo estado a cerrar el chiringo, se acabó.., ahora es, que viene hacienda a trincar su parte. :XX:


----------



## vpsn (7 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que el mundo tiende hacia Asia y el Bitcoin como paradigma de la nueva economia es en Asia donde más está triunfando. Todo lógico. Cuando se enteren los europedos ya no quedará ninguno.



es otro rollo, en korea del sur no tienen problemas como tener que destinar un 90% del salario a la vivienda, que un amable invitado que las elites han puesto puente de plata se immole a tu lado en un acto de religion de paz, ir haciendo entrevistas con charos de residuos, pagar impuestos paara mantener estados maatodonticos y asi un largo etc...

Europa va camino de convertirse en un califato tercermundista,lo que falta por acertar es el timing.


----------



## sirpask (7 Sep 2017)

Europa tendria que copiar a Suiza en todo con respecto a las Criptomonedas.
Tenemos a los politicos mas corruptos del planeta, y casi todos tienen asesores que trabajan o han trabajado en el sector financiero Suizo.

Lo mas lógico seria copiar a los Suizos en su legislación de criptodivisas para que a los politicos les resulte mas facil conseguir asesores en su pais.


----------



## Nico (7 Sep 2017)

Quisiera separar algunas cuestiones aquí:

*1) Maldito!, es FUDster !, nos odia!, ay ay dice cosas feas !*

Sigo este tema porque es APASIONANTE. Para bien o para mal yo tengo mi vida resuelta (y muy bien por fortuna) así que, no tengo ni intereses, ni odios, ni envidas en este tema.

Hay un punto en la vida donde eres *"actor"* (y haces negocios, empiezas empresas, corres, tienes triunfos y fracasos) y otro (si te ha ido bien y no tienes ganas de más batallas) donde puedes observar las cosas como *"espectador"*.

Aclaro -para más detalles- que eso no te da sabiduría, ni certezas. Puede que tengas más experiencia, puedes que _"esa ya la hayas vivido"_ pero, el mundo es muy grande y complejo y nadie _"se las sabe a todas"._

Al no haber invertido en criptos no tengo "sesgos" metidos en la cabeza (cuando uno mete dinero no quiere perder y eso nubla algunos análisis y decisiones).

Y -repito esto para que sea claro porque algunos parecen no entenderlo- no comento desde la "envidia" sencillamente porque ya hice lo que pretendía hacer, si no hago más es porque *DECIDI* vivir tranquilo y dedicándome a mi vida. Soy un agradecido de lo que tengo y sólo deseo que *MUCHOS OTROS* sean felices, cumplan sus sueños y les vaya bien.

No soy "FUDster". Comento lo que veo o estudio por si le sirve a alguien. Que no siempre sea agradable, bueno o atractivo lo que comento tiene *dos causas*:

a) Por una cuestión de "tensión dialéctica" en un sitio donde TODOS hacen la porra, el modo de mantener el debate es siendo "abogado del diablo". No todo es malo pero, para aplaudir hay muchos. A alguno le toca llevar el peso de la "posición contraria" a veces, exagerando un poco la cosa.

b) Que, a la par de una *tecnología disruptiva* (que SI LA HAY y se llama blockchain) e, incluso, de un *modelo MONETARIO *que sirve de base para muchas cosas y de una camada de *jóvenes brillantes*; hay montado un tinglado de alta especulación que tiene una ALTISIMA probabilidad de dejar a muchos, si no quebrados, al menos dolidos y sufrientes cuando vean que los "números en la pantalla" no eran "riqueza".
Nadie morirá por esto -salvo algún tarado que haya vendido su casa o tomado préstamos para entrar- pero, la sensación de "ser rico" un día y, al siguiente, descubrir que uno "es pobre" no es bonita.
Lo que pueda comentar al respecto, así le sirva a UNA persona, está bien invertido de mi parte.

===

*2) Esto puede durar MUCHO tiempo pero cuando se desarme no van a quedar ni las cucarachas.*

Quiero ser muy cuidadoso con esto porque *JdNec_wow*, que es muy inteligente, lo ha señalado varias veces y yo no siempre hago el debido hincapié en esto.

Que subyacente a lo que están viendo hay una burbuja del copón, con un diseño "Ponzi" que será estudiado por décadas en las Escuelas de Negocios y manejada por un grupo de operadores que SABEN lo que están haciendo (y se están forrando), *no tengo dudas.*

Pero, estas burbujas (y más esta en particular que opera en un limbo donde las leyes casi no la rozan) pueden durar mucho tiempo y, quienes son afortunados o inteligentes -aunque no sean parte de la "mafia" que las controla- *PUEDEN ganar dinero*.

En estos procesos los "de arriba" se llevan una buena tajada pero, es parte del modelo que OTROS GANEN. No tanto porque les guste "a los de arriba" (si fuera por ellos se llevarían todo) sino, sencillamente, porque la dinámica subyacente es así... el que se sale a tiempo se va con sus chapas.

El único problema es que *NO TODOS SE LAS PODRAN LLEVAR !*

_¿ Han visto esos sitios de apuestas deportivas o casinos que, mientras "pierdas más de lo que ganes" te dejan jugar pero, si te conviertes en un "ganador frecuente" te sacan del juego ?_

Bueno... esto es parecido con la diferencia *que al final se liquida todo el juego*. Mientras sean más "los que entran" que "los que salen" el juego sigue pero, en el momento en que haya una corrida (y muchos quieran salir) los UNICOS que pueden hacerlo a toda velocidad y con todas las chapas son *los que están AL LADO DE LA PUERTA DE SALIDA*.

Para cuando un "hodler" de la "cold wallet" quiera ponerse en el trabajo de pasar sus fichas al exchange para vender descubrirá que, para cuando llegue, quizás ni exista el exchange o, si existe, no quedarán ni el polvo de debajo de las alfombras.

Pero... ese momento puede durar mucho tiempo y, el que se vaya antes puede perderse una parte de la "revalorización" y sufrir más que si hubiera perdido todo así que, *la DECISION de qué carajo hacen con su dinero es DE CADA QUIEN.*

Yo no me meto en eso. No puedo asegurar cuándo y cómo caerá esto así que, sería torpe y tonto de mi parte sugerir a nadie que "no invierta" o que "salga ya"... eso *NI LO HAGO, NI QUIERO HACERLO*. No pongan palabras en mi boca.

Pero, al menos tengan presente que si han hecho una ganancia que *LES RESUELVE LA VIDA* dejar que "el último dólar" lo gane el del lado *no es un pecado !*... el pecado va a ser si se quedan "con los números en la pantalla" cuando, en un momento, pudieron resolver su vida con lo "ganado" y no lo hicieron por ignorancia, avaricia, desidia o torpeza.

Y, dicho lo anterior, voy a pasar a mostrarles del modo más claro posible (he encontrado un ejemplo simpático), la cara oculta del juego que están jugando.

Cambio de post...


----------



## Nico (7 Sep 2017)

*3) El "juego" que están jugando:*

A veces a los "magos", por apuro o por torpeza se les nota el hilo, o se ve la oreja del conejo adentro de la galera.

A los "magos grandes" se les vio la soga en la crisis del 2008... de repente tuvieron que mostrar que un "bien escaso" (el dinero) en realidad lo podían crear en las cantidades que se le ocurriese (quantitative easing) e inyectar a su gusto en el mercado.

Todos nos quedamos con "cara de tontos" cuando descubrimos que Andy y Lucas eran en realidad, avezados economistas de la FED o el Banco Europeo... se podía crear todo el dinero que se les ocurriese !!

Y lo habían hecho SIEMPRE para sus intereses pero, como era en "dosis homeopáticas" los "tontos de la calle" no lo veíamos... nos parecía que el dinero era algo escaso y que había que ganar con el "sudor de la frente" y que, los mega-millonarios eran gente muy sagaz o astuta.

Nop!, podían imprimir lo que quisieran si problemas y "comprar" lo valioso mientras el resto sudábamos la gota gorda para ganar un centavo.

Hijos de puta!

Bien... todo este tinglado es IGUAL. Mientras fue creciendo tuvo mucho de natural y orgánico pero, en un momento dado llegaron unos "magos", de los que conocen el truco y, con sus "pases mágicos" consiguieron que unos "token digitales" valieran miles de dólares y que, todo esto pareciera "verdad".

Cuando entramos en la fase desatada de locura de las "alts", han abusado tanto del mecanismo que, así como a Bernanke se le vieron las cajas trucadas durante los QEs (donde imprimió de a trillones para salvar a los Bancos), se le pueden ver los hilos con los que mueven los muñecos.

Como estaba revisando los flujos de dinero (ayer comentaba que el 50% del efectivo son Wons coreanos) me di con uno de los casos claros donde se ven los hilos, el conejo, el mazo trucado y hasta la chica que ayuda al mago mostraba la teta.

Les voy a mostrar los números (y la dinámica) de una alt. Escogí para ello *NEO* que en estos momentos es la 11ma en "market cap" con *1.500 millones de dólares*.

CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

NEO, en estos momentos cotiza a *$ 30* y mueve un "volumen diario" (wow) de *180 millones* de dólares !!.

NEO (NEO) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Por si fuera poco, hace apenas unos días (tomo el 1ro de Mayo) cotizaba a *$ 0,30* y hoy cotiza a *$ 30*.

Quien se compró *$ 1000 de NEOs el 1ro de Mayo *pudo comprar unos *3300 NEOs *y hoy, a $ 30 tiene la bonita suma de *$ 100.000 !!*

*$ 1000 convertidos en $ 100.000 !!* (en tres meses !!)

Eres Dios!

Y cuidado!!, estoy tomando los datos de HOY pero, *el 14 de Agosto* NEO cotizó a *$ 48* así que, en realidad, en los "números en la pantalla" llegaste a hacer (3300 x $ 48) *$ 150.000 !!*

Eras Dios y la Virgen María !!

===

Pero si nos tomamos el trabajo de "revisar adentro de la galera del mago" para ver cómo oculta el conejo, podemos ver lo siguiente:

NEO (NEO) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Estos datos son de las transacciones al *día de hoy.*

Resulta que en un oscuro exchange del que pocos han oído hablar y que se llama *Jubi* y que YA LES DIGO es la _"cueva de magos_" en varias alts (por caso, deben estar preparando el próximo pelotazo en una llamada "Asch" que parece la están "calentando" en estos días)

https://www.jubi.com/

En esta "caldera" de "magos" como les digo, es donde, con bots y compras y ventas totalmente manejadas parece que hay un volumen de *28 millones de dólares* (en yuanes) que compran y venden NEOs.

Acá es donde NEO se "revaloriza" pero luego, TODO EL RESTO DE SU VOLUMEN lo consiguen colocando *NEOs por BITCOINS* en *Bittrex* (otro exchange poco claro donde se hacen estos enjuages) y allí es donde está el volumen de *103 millones* y, donde en "dólares sintéticos" (Theters) consiguen *otros 16 millones adicionales* y otros *7 millones de Ethereum*.

Luego, pasa por otros exchanges chinos "raros" (cuna de alts) como *Yunbao* (donde se mueven otros 12 millones de yuanes) y *Binance* (chino) donde se mueven otros *12 millones de BITCOINS*.

En pocas palabras... "jugando" con la galera en *Jubi, Yunbao y Binance* "calientan" la cotización de una "alt" con la que consiguen bitcoins y ethers y theters en *Bittrex* y otros exchanges "más de verdad".

===

En este juego de NEO, *algunos chinos*[/B] perderán unos 10, 20 o 100 millones de yuanes, *unos cuantos occidentales* perderán unos 1, 2 o 10 millones de dólares "en bitcoins, ethereums y theters" y, los dueños de la moneda y de esos exchanges (muy posiblemente los mismos tipos) se habrán ido al final de la rosca con 100, 200 o 500 millones de dólares.

Pero, entretanto, algunos miran el "market cap" del universo "criptomonetario" y ve la bonita cifra de *164.000 millones dólares* (datos de hoy) y mira el "volumen de transacciones" y observa la bonita cifra de *6.200 millones dólares* (datos de hoy) y *lo que NO VE, NI SE ENTERA* es que en realidad *está viendo HUMO* que fabrican en *Jubi, Yunbao, Binance con NEOs y otras cosas !!*

Trasladen esto al universo de las *"1000 alts"*, mezclen todo con *bitcoins, ethereums, litecoins, bitcoins cash* (que está todo revuelto y mezclado) y tendrán una clara idea de cuánta "substancia" hay respaldando sus "números en la pantalla".

El día que haya que 'cerrar el chiringuito' (que nadie sabe cuándo será), lo cierto es que los amigos de *NEO y de Jubi, Yunbao, Binance* -y otros- se irán con muchos millones dejando al resto... unos bonitos "números en la pantalla".

- Cada día, *se llevan una parte de lo que entra* "de verdad" y lo convierten a "NEOs" (y otras 999 cosas más).
- El último día, como están AL LADO DE LA PUERTA *se llevarán lo que quede*.

El resto, mirará desde su "cold wallet" el feroz "hodl" de los "números en la pantalla".

===

Listo. Creo que está más que explicado.

Ahora si, *jueguen, sepan a qué juegan y GANEN DINERO que se lo merecen !*


----------



## Rajoy (7 Sep 2017)

Nico dijo:


> ===
> 
> Listo. Creo que está más que explicado.
> 
> Ahora si, *jueguen, sepan a qué juegan y GANEN DINERO que se lo merecen !*



Hace años que Mojón explica por aqui que todas las alts son un timo. Yo particularmente creo que puede haber alguna, muy pocas, que se salven. Y ahora vienes tu a explicarnos uno de tantos scams :Aplauso:.
Muchas gracias Nicoleto :X

Lo que explicas de NEO no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con bitcoin. *Y lo sabes, FUDSTER*. No hay ICO's, no hay oscuros altchanges haciendo piruetas (a veces uno sólo !), no hay bots, ... hay una crypto tan antigua como del 2009 (la prehistoria en este tema), muy extendida a estas alturas por el mundo, aceptada como medio de pago por gobiernos tan tercermundistas como el suizo y el japonés, cientos de exchanges y miles de ATM's donde se cambia, decenas de tarjetas de crédito que se pueden cargar con bitcoins y utilizar en cualquier comercio con la moneda local y miles de lugares donde se acepta directamente el pago con bitcoins.

*Igualito, igualito que NEO* :bla:

La estúpida comparación con como los bancos centrales crean el fiat tampoco es demasiado afortunada. Los bitcoins no se crean al antojo de nadie, ni en beneficio de unos pocos poderosos, se crean según un protocolo a un ritmo determinado y mediante una prueba de trabajo.

Y así podría seguir desmontando tus argumentos (estupideces, en realidad) ... si hoy tuviera más ganas. Pero sabes ? ni me pagan por post como a ti, ni tengo tanto tiempo como tu (afortunadamente) para perderlo rebatiendo tus tonterias.

Si no supiera que eres un tremendo desinformador inocho:, pensaría que eres imbécil haciendo las comparaciones que haces, después de tantos posts en este hilo. Sólo te ha faltado el argumento estrella de que los bitcoins son como los tulipanes ... :bla:


----------



## Nico (7 Sep 2017)

Sé que el tema es muy sofisticado para tu pobre cerebro Rajoy pero, acabo de mostrarte COMO en realidad "NEO" y "BITCOIN" y "ETHEREUM" y... todo el resto, está estrechamente "mezclado".

No existe un "mundo alt" por un lado y, tras una barrera protectora un "mundo BITCOIN" asepticamente separado. Está todo mezclado.

Simplemente que tú (bueno, qué decir, no podemos pedir mucho ) no lo analizas o entiendes porque no te detienes a revisar los números.

Cuando ves "180 millones" de volumen en NEO, en realidad estás viendo "27 millones" de yuanes (que ya te digo que no existen) y 108 millones de BITCOINS (más otros millones de ethereums y litecoins, etc.)

Clapham lo llama "contabilidad búlgara" (que tampoco lo entiendes) pero yo te lo muestro CON NUMEROS Y LINKS (que obviamente no entiendes).

¿ Qué quieres que te diga ?... en tu caso tengo la mejor de las esperanzas que seas un "hodler" rabioso hasta el último minuto. En serio. Haz "cold wallets" blindadas que sean imposibles de mover ni aún queriéndolo.

Mi mejor deseo. De onda.


----------



## barborico (7 Sep 2017)

Uau, 150.000$, vaya fortunón Nicoleto (sarcasm):







Si guardo los 150.000$, en 10 años, ¿podré seguir comprándome una casa, o solo el solar?

Una moneda deflacionaria como el btc favorece la acumulación de la misma, y por tanto, hace que los agentes económicos consuman solo lo que necesitan y ahorren el resto, evitando desperdiciar recursos limitados.
Y por favor no vengáis con la milonga de que en el btc se desperdician ingentes cantidades de energía, si es para que nadie pueda falsificar algo tan importante como la moneda es correcto gastarla. Además de que hay otras soluciones que se pueden implantar si en un futuro falta energía eléctrica porque la mayoría se dedique a minar (más probable es que caiga un meteorito).

Una moneda inflacionaria como el dólar favorece el gasto de la misma, y por tanto, hace que los agentes económicos consuman más de lo que necesitan, desperdiciando los recursos (recuerdo que son limitados) además de inducir su endeudamiento, endeudamiento que existe porque el banquito de turno puede prestar simplemente cambiando una cantidad en un disco duro manejado por COBOL.

Es curioso como ambas gráficas parecen inversas, porque son exactamente lo opuesto:
https://bitcoinaverage.com/en/bitcoin-price/btc-to-usd

---------- Post added 07-sep-2017 at 19:06 ----------

Todos los que esparcis FUD teneis razón en una cosa: los estados pueden acabar con el bitcoin.

Lo único que tienen que hacer es empezar a hacer las cosas bien, por ejemplo, dejando que los tipos de interés fluctúen libremente, pero como no va a pasar, pues no pueden. Así de simple.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2017 at 19:09 ----------

Y la manipulación está a la orden del día en cualquier mercado financiero, no solo en los que comentas.


----------



## Nico (7 Sep 2017)

barborico y keinur.

Armad cold wallets infranqueables. Preguntad a Rajoy si necesitáis instrucciones para ello.

_Hodlear_ hasta el infinito y más allá sin piedad y miramientos.

No toquéis NI UNO de los "números en la pantalla" jamás. Aún cuando pudiera cambiaros la vida... ni un paso atrás!

Con mis mejores deseos.


----------



## p_pin (7 Sep 2017)

Yo aun espero que rebata alguna de las respuestas que varios foreros le dimos a su anterior paja mental.... eso de soltar mierda está bien, te etiquetamos y pa´lante.


----------



## barborico (7 Sep 2017)

Solo he descrito porque lo correcto sería tener una moneda infalsificable como bitcoin.

Nada más.

Como no lo podremos tener como moneda (soy realista y sé que las monedas estatales no desaparecerán jamás, a no ser que haya un evento que haga a la masa más consciente) lo tendremos como reserva de valor.

Tranquilo que venderé, pero no ahora (ni a 32$ como sugerías hace no muchos años).


----------



## Nico (7 Sep 2017)

barborico dijo:


> Tranquilo que *venderé*, pero no ahora (ni a 32$ como sugerías hace no muchos años).




Por un lado sería interesante que pudieras mostrar dónde he sugerido "vender a $ 32" (sería un verdadero hallazgo) pero, más me interesa el otro punto.

Muchos han hecho mil panegíricos a la hora de comprar (entrada) pero pocos explican sus *criterios para salirse* (y creo que eso ayudaría a muchos a entender la dinámica de una inversión con punto de entrada y de salida).

_¿ Cuándo venderás ?, ¿ qué criterios tomarás en cuenta ?_


----------



## barborico (7 Sep 2017)

¿No te acuerdas? Solo recuerdo del post lo de "el que compró a 2$ y vendió a 32$ ha obtenido una formidable ganancia financiera" o algo así.

Los criterios para salirme no los sé, pero puedo permitirme perderlo todo así que no me preocupa en absoluto no saberlos. Largo plazo y tal.

Hay muy poca probabilidad de que eso pase por lo que he explicado anteriormente.


----------



## p_pin (7 Sep 2017)

[Modo clapam on]
Vender? si no se puede salir? los números en pantalla son falsos... el volúmen también... estamos atrapados
Fui a vender 0.5 btc, y al tratar de hacerlo me salía un mensaje "está participando en una estafa, no puede sacar su dinero, siga remando"... me entraron los sudores, empecé a gritar: uaaaaahhhh... y desperté, uff chupito de café...., miro en el pc y oooohhh los números en la pantalla siguen allí, pero efectivamente ya no estaban en el exchange si no en "otra pantallla" la de la caixa (esta pantalla si es la buena :XX: )
[Modo clapam off]

Prueba:


Spoiler


----------



## ibg_kraft (7 Sep 2017)

El dolar a punto de desplomarse.


----------



## Registrador (7 Sep 2017)

Nico dijo:


> _¿ Cuándo venderás ?, ¿ qué criterios tomarás en cuenta ?_



Yo tengo ya un plan de salida: cuando el BTC llegue a 99.000 euros. Venderé un par de ellos para comprarme una casa a tocateja y mantendré el resto y vincularé una tarjeta de debito a mis BTC y viviré de esa tarjeta. :


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Sep 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Yo aun espero que rebata alguna de las respuestas que varios foreros le dimos a su anterior paja mental.... eso de soltar mierda está bien, te etiquetamos y pa´lante.




Olvidate, lo suyo es un monologo siempre en la misma direccion. Si le rebates, el tio sigue a lo suyo ignorando lo que puedas argumentar.


----------



## Claudius (7 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham , que es un cinico , no tiene pudor en aprovecharse del enemigo



Pero clapki, muchacho tenías que estar clavando puntas, en lugar de escribir tanto, que cuando llegue el 'Irma' a Miami el crypto-tulipán va a ser el menor de tus problemas..

Eso sí, si no le has dado fuerte al martillo, adiós casa de madera, es probable que te arrase la tierra roja contaminándola con agua salada como esté cerca de la costa y te destroze tu preciado chevy, pero tu portfolio crypto, prevalecerán y te ayudarán a reconstruir todo eso.
Dale duro al mazo nen, que tienes 24h y que tengas suerte.
Qué la fuerza en el mazo te acompañe.

Ah! Y te lo digo de ser humano, a ser humano, sin cinismos.


----------



## sirpask (8 Sep 2017)

Nico a ti que te gustan los numeros y las estadisticas.
Mira a ver si encuentras el dato exacto de la hora y los minutos a la que se ha publicado la noticia de que se ha encontrado una vulnerabilidad en IOTA, y el tiempo de reacción de la venta masiva.
¿Fueron Bots o personas? Que crees? ¿Que porcentaje bajo?


----------



## Gurney (8 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Cuando el cryptotulipan 1 llegue a 99.000 euros un huevo te costara 160.50
> y si esta frito y dentro de un pan : 335.75 + 30 % de IVA
> 
> Ay Jesus ...dales con un palo



Sí, pero será de los pocos que tenga criptotulipanes.
El resto que esté en Fiat o sin nada, con los sueldos que sólo se hayan inflacionado 10 veces, casi no tendrá para comer.


----------



## Ojodelince (8 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ---------- Post added 07-sep-2017 at 19:31 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...



Joer clapham... que solo te falta empezar por "Arrepentíos, arrepentíos"


----------



## Rajoy (8 Sep 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Sé que el tema es muy sofisticado para tu pobre cerebro Rajoy pero, acabo de mostrarte COMO en realidad "NEO" y "BITCOIN" y "ETHEREUM" y... todo el resto, está estrechamente "mezclado".
> 
> No existe un "mundo alt" por un lado y, tras una barrera protectora un "mundo BITCOIN" asepticamente separado. Está todo mezclado.



Y es que me lo pones tan fácil ! tontín ... :X

Veamos, acaso los Euros, los dólares USA, los dólares de Zimbabwe y los Bolívares no son todos monedas fiat y están igual de "estrechamente mezclados" ya que se intercambian unos por otros en los "exchanges" de moneda fiat ? Te parece lo mismo un dólar USA, que uno de Zimbabwe o que un Bolívar ? Crees que si el Bolívar se va a tomar por culo definitivamente al dólar USA le va a afectar en lo más mínimo por más que no esté en un mundo aséptico tras una "barrera protectora" bla, bla, bla ... ? :bla:

Ya tienes cierta edad ..., tu no veías barrio sésamo ? Prefieres que empecemos por las nociones de cerca y lejos ? ... o por las de arriba y abajo ? 




Nico dijo:


> ¿ Qué quieres que te diga ?... en tu caso tengo la mejor de las esperanzas que seas un "hodler" rabioso hasta el último minuto. En serio. Haz "cold wallets" blindadas que sean imposibles de mover ni aún queriéndolo.
> 
> Mi mejor deseo. De onda.



Dicen que la esperanza es lo último que se pierde así que sería un poco triste que ya lo hubieras perdido todo :rolleye: peeeeeero, lamento tener que decirte que no soy un hodler rabioso. Lo siento Nicoleto. Bitcoin me ha permitido ya, en su relativamente corta historia y gracias a las últimas y notables revalorizaciones, comprarme una vivienda nueva sin necesidad de hipotecarme, hacer viajes y pagarme muchos otros gastos.

Eso si, una parte muy significativa de mis ahorros la mantengo en bitcoins porque me ofrece anonimidad, seguridad, inembargabilidad, altas revalorizaciones y la tranquilidad de que, evolucionen como evolucionen las cosas en mi lugar de residencia, mañana puedo disponer de ellos en cualquier parte del mundo ...

Y eso seguirá siendo así en tanto no aparezca en el horizonte *ALGO REAL* que me haga dudar de la idoneidad de bitcoin como valor refugio para mis ahorros, *no tus infundadas historias de ASUSTAVIEJAS SIEMBRADUDAS*.

Yo, en cambio, me alegro mucho de que tu ya tengas la vida resuelta y no tengas que ganártela asesorando a nadie, porque como asesor tienes menos futuro que un enfermo de parkinson robando una caja fuerte ...

De buen rollo (tu mejor sigue diciendo de buena onda, porque con los rollos que pegas no iba a quedar nada bien poner eso al final, vale ? :X)


----------



## Cui Bono (8 Sep 2017)

No abuseis de Clapty. Le ha arrasado la realidad de las cryptos y ahora le viene encima un huracán.


----------



## Registrador (8 Sep 2017)

indenaiks dijo:


> No abuseis de Clapty. Le ha arrasado la realidad de las cryptos y ahora le viene encima un huracán.



Jaja me lo imagino montado sus orotulipanes y platatulipanes en la ranchera y dirigiendose hacia el refugio más cercano con los otros panchitos. Se fuerte Clapy y difruta del sano clima caribeño ::


----------



## tixel (8 Sep 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Y es que me lo pones tan fácil ! tontín ... :X
> 
> Veamos, acaso los Euros, los dólares USA, los dólares de Zimbabwe y los Bolívares no son todos monedas fiat y están igual de "estrechamente mezclados" ya que se intercambian unos por otros en los "exchanges" de moneda fiat ? Te parece lo mismo un dólar USA, que uno de Zimbabwe o que un Bolívar ? :bla:
> 
> ...



Pero tu cuantos bitcoins tienes? Porque para haberte comprado una vivienda (no se cuando), los viajes y gastos y los consiguientes impuestos y por encima estar ahorrando en bitcoins hacen falta muchos bitcoins.
¿Y no tienes nada de euros o que? Porqué gastar bitcoins cuando son reserva de valor al contrario que el euro no tengo yo claro que sea demasiado buen negocio.
Algo me dice que aquí hay mucho fantasma


----------



## Digamelon (8 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> clapham ....no clapki que el clapham no te ha dado confianza
> Que no entiendas la contabilidad bulgara y la diferencia entre un mercado liquido y uno que esta controlado por la mafia de Max es tolerable
> A fin de cuentas , eres un siervo al servicio de la Elite que necesita tontos utiles que prediquen el nuevo cryptoevangelio ...
> El Algoritmo te llevara a la vida eterna ...y a la ruina tambien
> ...



El colapso que nunca llega.


----------



## Rajoy (8 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pero tu cuantos bitcoins tienes?



A ti te lo voy a decir ... :XX:


----------



## tixel (8 Sep 2017)

Se coje antes a un cojo que a un mentiroso, o no te lo dijeron de pequeño. Algunos os pensais que aquí todos nos chupamos el dedo.


----------



## Arctic (8 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Se coje antes a un cojo que a un mentiroso, o no te lo dijeron de pequeño. Algunos os pensais que aquí todos nos chupamos el dedo.



El refrán es al revés. Recuerda que el bitcoin cash es el de Yihan, por si también te confundiste en eso. Un abrazo, nos seguimos leyendo!


----------



## Registrador (8 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Se coje antes a un cojo que a un mentiroso, o no te lo dijeron de pequeño. Algunos os pensais que aquí todos nos chupamos el dedo.



Gañán, el refrán al revés. :XX:


----------



## michinato (8 Sep 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> [...]
> Bitcoin me ha permitido ya, en su relativamente corta historia y gracias a las últimas y notables revalorizaciones, comprarme una vivienda nueva sin necesidad de hipotecarme, hacer viajes y pagarme muchos otros gastos.
> 
> Eso si, una parte muy significativa de mis ahorros la mantengo en bitcoins porque me ofrece anonimidad, seguridad, inembargabilidad, altas revalorizaciones y la tranquilidad de que, evolucionen como evolucionen las cosas en mi lugar de residencia, mañana puedo disponer de ellos en cualquier parte del mundo ...




Como holder estoy de acuerdo contigo en los beneficios que aportan las critomonedas, no obstante me gustaría que compartieras de que modos has conseguido transformar BTC en esas grandes cantidades de fiat necesarias para adquirir una vivienda. 


Ahora mismo hay muchas maneras de transformar bitcoin a fiat, pero la mayor parte de ellas son para menudeo con pequeñas cantidades. Los exchanges tienen límites bajos para la salida de fiat mediante transferencia. Los intercambios con particulares en localbitcoins o en bitsquare también son por volúmenes bajos, etc.

A mi me parece que conseguir transformar BTC en los cientos de miles de euros necesarios para adquirir una vivienda, ahora mismo no es trivial.

A parte de lo inquisitivos que se pueden poner Hacienda si de repente tu aumento de patrimonio es tan considerable (aunque se haya hecho todo legal y se hayan pagado los impuestos que correspondían).


Creo que vendría bien compartir esa información y aumentar nuestra cultura general en criptos.


----------



## BlueArrow (8 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Se coje antes a un cojo que a un mentiroso, o no te lo dijeron de pequeño. Algunos os pensais que aquí todos nos chupamos el dedo.



Con razón dices las cosas que dices. Si es que no tienes ni dos dedos de frente.

En fin... el público del hilo creo que ya tiene bastante claro lo poco que vale tu opinión.


----------



## mamendurrio (8 Sep 2017)

Bajón...rumores de gobierno Chino finalmente va a prohibir btc y cerrar todos los exchanges ? (leído...rumores....en reddit

What is up mister BTC? : Bitcoin

---------- Post added 08-sep-2017 at 16:27 ----------




Nico dijo:


> Por un lado sería interesante que pudieras mostrar dónde he sugerido "vender a $ 32" (sería un verdadero hallazgo) pero, más me interesa el otro punto.
> 
> Muchos han hecho mil panegíricos a la hora de comprar (entrada) pero pocos explican sus *criterios para salirse* (y creo que eso ayudaría a muchos a entender la dinámica de una inversión con punto de entrada y de salida).
> 
> _¿ Cuándo venderás ?, ¿ qué criterios tomarás en cuenta ?_



Primera Fase:
- Vender (cambiar a fiat) todo el total de Fiat que hayas invertido. resultado=ya no puedes perder lo que pusiste, todo es ganancia)

---------- Post added 08-sep-2017 at 16:29 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> [Modo clapam on]
> Vender? si no se puede salir? los números en pantalla son falsos... el volúmen también... estamos atrapados
> Fui a vender 0.5 btc, y al tratar de hacerlo me salía un mensaje "está participando en una estafa, no puede sacar su dinero, siga remando"... me entraron los sudores, empecé a gritar: uaaaaahhhh... y desperté, uff chupito de café...., miro en el pc y oooohhh los números en la pantalla siguen allí, pero efectivamente ya no estaban en el exchange si no en "otra pantallla" la de la caixa (esta pantalla si es la buena :XX: )
> [Modo clapam off]
> ...



Tomo nota entonces que bancos españoles no ponen trabas recibir fiat de exchanges ? (aunque supongo que si enviar a exchanges....)


----------



## p_pin (8 Sep 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Tomo nota entonces que bancos españoles no ponen trabas recibir fiat de exchanges ? (aunque supongo que si enviar a exchanges....)



Por ese importe no he tenido problemo
Hice otro similar a ing y tampoco hubo problemo

Pero recuerda que era una ficción de un forero loco :XX:


----------



## asilei (8 Sep 2017)

Menudo viaje!!

-$400 en 60 min. han saltado todos los cortos en $4.300, unos 300 BTC en bitstamp

Bitstamp BTC/USD Charts - BitcoinWisdom

---------- Post added 08-sep-2017 at 17:14 ----------

No me habia fijado que los chinos ponen las bajadas/minimos en verde y las subidas/maximos en rojo. ¡Que cabrones!

valores de hoy en huobi

Now:￥24088.80
Min:￥23131.40
Max:￥29200.00 

https://www.huobi.com/market/cny_btc


----------



## Morfosintáctico (8 Sep 2017)

No seáis tan duros con Scatman. Al fin y al cabo, no canta mal del todo.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (8 Sep 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Menudo viaje!!
> 
> -$400 en 60 min. han saltado todos los cortos en $4.300
> 
> ...



El rojo es considerado el color de la buena suerte en China. En año nuevo se regalan sobres rojos con dinero, y también en las bodas, y si te fijas, los farolillos que tienen muchos negocios son rojos también. :rolleye:

Una caída tan grande en una hora, es muy grave, suele indicar continuación, pero es posible que haya un rebote antes, yo os recomiendo que os salgáis en cuanto veáis que se acaba el rebote. 

Luego si vuelve a subir a máximos, entonces no seguirá cayendo, pero yo personalmente prefiero comprar un 10% más caro, que quedarme dentro y arriesgarme a comerme una caída brutal. 

Solo os digo que si vuelve a bajar al punto mínimo al que llegó a caer hoy, seguirá cayendo, y mucho, así que estad atentos. 

Suerte a todos.


----------



## tourmente (8 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pero tu cuantos bitcoins tienes? Porque para haberte comprado una vivienda (no se cuando), los viajes y gastos y los consiguientes impuestos y por encima estar ahorrando en bitcoins hacen falta muchos bitcoins.
> ¿Y no tienes nada de euros o que? Porqué gastar bitcoins cuando son reserva de valor al contrario que el euro no tengo yo claro que sea demasiado buen negocio.
> Algo me dice que aquí hay mucho fantasma



Hazle números. Si compró piso, seguro fue cuando el bitcoin anduvo por 1000USD, así que debió deshacerse de unos 100 bitcoins. Y si dice que está tranquilo, seguramente tenga otros 100 más por ahí.


----------



## Nico (8 Sep 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Nico a ti que te gustan los numeros y las estadisticas.
> Mira a ver si encuentras el dato exacto de la hora y los minutos a la que se ha publicado la noticia de que *se ha encontrado una vulnerabilidad en IOTA*, y el tiempo de reacción de la venta masiva.
> ¿Fueron Bots o personas? Que crees? ¿Que porcentaje bajo?




Hola *sirpask* !

No he seguido al IOTA ni de lejos, realmente no tengo datos -ni muchas fuentes- para analizar esto que señalas. Sorry!

===



Rajoy dijo:


> Dicen que la esperanza es lo último que se pierde así que sería un poco triste que ya lo hubieras perdido todo :rolleye: peeeeeero, lamento tener que decirte que *no soy un hodler rabioso*. Lo siento Nicoleto. Bitcoin me ha permitido ya, en su relativamente corta historia y gracias a las últimas y notables revalorizaciones, *comprarme una vivienda nueva sin necesidad de hipotecarme, hacer viajes y pagarme muchos otros gastos.*



Notable... todos parecen "talibanes" pero resulta que pasan a Fiat las ganancias y "salen" alegremente mientras se hacen los galos irreductibles en su aldea.

Es bueno que estas cosas se empiecen a blanquear en el foro porque, resulta que los ingenuos que recién llegan creen que están -como dije arriba- en la "aldea de los galos" y resulta que TODOS han salido hace rato en función de su conveniencia.

También me sorprende -pero tratándose de la "luz Rajoy" no tanto :rolleye:- que habiendo usado LA MISMA CAUSA Y RAZON que yo he sugerido como razonable (cuando el nivel de lo ganando permite aprovechar esa ventaja) diga que "no" cuando es "si".

Bueno... es Rajoy... :rolleye:

===



michinato dijo:


> Como holder estoy de acuerdo contigo en los beneficios que aportan las critomonedas, no obstante *me gustaría que compartieras de que modos has conseguido transformar BTC en esas grandes cantidades de fiat necesarias para adquirir una vivienda.*
> 
> Ahora mismo hay muchas maneras de transformar bitcoin a fiat, pero la mayor parte de ellas *son para menudeo con pequeñas cantidades.* Los exchanges tienen límites bajos para la salida de fiat mediante transferencia. Los intercambios con particulares en localbitcoins o en bitsquare también son por volúmenes bajos, etc.
> 
> ...



En realidad michinato, el grueso de los participantes en el foro son bastante "fantasmones" y, a mayor verborragia más "fantasmones".

Los que verdaderamente han hecho la torta grande, han tomado sus lógicas providencias (no son tontos) mientras que "pour la galerie" tratan de que el "dinero tonto" que tiene que seguir entrando para que ellos retiren sus ganancias no se corte.

Supongo que conoces el cuento del "caballo que hablaba". Por las dudas lo refresco para quienes no lo hayan escuchado.

Un tío le comenta a otro que se compró un caballo que habla y ha hecho una fortuna con él, lo contratan en los programas de televisión, hay gente que paga por hacerle preguntas... en fin... una locura !

Sorprendido el amigo le pregunta cómo conseguir uno para hacer su propia fortuna y éste le dice que, ya ha hecho tanto dinero que prefiere vender el caballo para poder disfrutarlo, que se lo vende a bueno precio.

Entusiasmado éste compra el caballo pero, cuando se lo lleva a su casa y le hace preguntas o trata de que hable el caballo lo mira con cara... de caballo  y no dice una palabra !!

Enojado, va a reclamarle al vendedor y le dice: _"Me has estafado!, este caballo no habla !!"_

Y el vendedor le dice: _"Hombre!, si lo vas a promocionar tan mal no se lo podrás vender a nadie !!"_ 

Pues bien... ya sabes... Rajoy dice que "Nicoleto" es un FUD pero resulta que "él" ya vendió y se compró la casa, los viajes y otros gustos... :rolleye:

Es 'Rajoy' no le hagas mucho caso pero... ya ves cómo funciona este tema del caballo. 

===



keinur dijo:


> Para eso están los préstamos con criptos como colateral. *Ya hay varios proyectos en marcha*, con tecnología basada en smart contracts.
> 
> Por cierto que este sistema funciona tanto si te interesa ser prestatario como prestamista. La idea es que los préstamos se hagan entre particulares, o en todo caso entidades no financieras. Por tanto también son útiles a quien tenga millones en el banco y quiera sacar un % muy superior a lo que ofrece el mercado.



Bueno!, nada como poner un link en el foro para "ayudar" a la gente, eh ? 

Los "_back to back credits_" no son un invento de las criptomonedas -aunque sin duda son un formidable modo de implementarlos-.

Esto se usa en el mundo del lavado de dinero (y en algunas operaciones legítimas también ) desde siempre.

Básicamente funciona así... tú tienes dinero "negro" en Bermudas pero quieres comprarte un súperpiso donde vives (digamos Madrid).

Un modo sencillo de hacerlo es ir a un banco (que se dedique a estas "particulares" operatorias, que cada vez son menos) y les entregas la suma en Bermudas y ellos te dan un "crédito" en Madrid.

A los fines de Hacienda tu has comprado el pisazo con un "crédito" cuando en realidad ya lo has pagado anticipadamente.

De paso, pagar las "cuotas" (que puedes o no hacerlo) te sirve además para "enviar dinero afuera" ya que el Banco te cobra en Madrid pero te libera fondos equivalentes en Bermudas.

Cualquier político o sindicalista latinoamericano te lo puede explicar con detalles 

Con las criptos se haría muy fácil pero, manejar grandes cifras de "préstamos" entre particulares es complejo. Esta operatoria realmente funciona con BANCOS que tienen todas las herramientas para hacerlo.

Los millonarios, con buena estructura financiera, todavía pueden hacerlo (garantizan con fondos en Holanda créditos en París, etc.)


----------



## juli (8 Sep 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Mirate en Google en qué consiste un Smart Contract y dime para qué coño necesitas un banco.
> 
> SPOILER: para nada.
> 
> ...



En caso de préstamos con las propias criptos como aval...no lo flipes : Necesitas algo más sólido. El ejemplo de Nico con $ no es malo.

Con la volatilidad marca de la casa en Shitland, te pegan barrido y medio como el de hoy...y adiós a tus Bitcoins...o a reponer colateral y volcar la otra mitad que has dejado para tradear, por ejemplo. Y como si quieren hacerlo 20 veces. El premio es el mismo : Tus coins.

Ni con un palo, vamos.


----------



## p_pin (8 Sep 2017)

Cada uno que valore, yo no he vendido ni venderé nada, aunque sí metí un corto y luego un largo del que he sacaó unas migajas

Mi opinión, y arriesgándome a un owned, es que no va a caer más. Se ha acabado la "gasolina"
Hoy tenemos un ejemplo de cómo una venta de miles de btc impulsiva se queda en una caída que se recupera en pocas horas, para los que hablan de "puerta de salida"

Mercado de criptoactivos sufre contracción de $13 millardos ante suspensión de casas de cambio chinas | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas
Pego un extracto:
_Los rumores en torno a las causas de esta brusca caída en el precio indican que se debe *-además de la venta de la enorme suma de 500 BTCs por parte de un inversionista-* a una reciente *decisión de la autoridad financiera china de cerrar las casas de cambio de criptomonedas en el país, entre las que se cuentan las gigantes mundiales OkCoin y BTCC, según reporta el portal financiero del país asiático, Caixin.*

Al parecer, la decisión fue tomada *debido a presuntos casos de lavado de dinero y financiamientos criminales* que están teniendo lugar en China gracias a las facilidades ofrecidas por los intercambios de criptomonedas. Con todo, *Caixin aclara que esta prohibición no afecta el intercambio personal de criptomonedas ni prohíbe el uso de criptomonedas en el país*_


----------



## endemoniado (8 Sep 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Cada uno que valore, yo no he vendido ni venderé nada, aunque sí metí un corto y luego un largo del que he sacaó unas migajas
> 
> Mi opinión, y arriesgándome a un owned, es que no va a caer más. Se ha acabado la "gasolina"
> Hoy tenemos un ejemplo de cómo una venta de miles de btc impulsiva se queda en una caída que se recupera en pocas horas, para los que hablan de "puerta de salida"
> ...



O sea que un tipo vende 500 btc de golpe (algo más de dos millones de dólares), la capitalización cae 8.000 millones de dólares en cuestión de minutos y tu opinión es que no va a caer más. ::

Ha rebotado que no recuperado, ya veremos si se afianza la recuperación o no.


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Sep 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> O sea que un tipo vende 500 btc de golpe (algo más de dos millones de dólares), la capitalización cae 8.000 millones de dólares en cuestión de minutos y tu opinión es que no va a caer más. ::
> 
> Ha rebotado que no recuperado, ya veremos si se afianza la recuperación o no.




A ver, la "capitalizacion" no ha caido 8kM por que alguien haya vendido 500 btc. Ha habido un rumor y esto ha desencadenado una serie de ventas dentro de las cuales alguien vendio 500 btc. Pero ha habido muchas mas ventas que esa. Aun asi no ha sido para tanto. Lo que me sorprende es que aun consigan hacer vender a tanta gente sacando una noticia de mierda. Lo que si es cierto es que cada vez estas noticias tienen menos fuerza, la gente ya va aprendiendo a no regalar sus bitcoins en estos casos.


----------



## p_pin (8 Sep 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> O sea que un tipo vende 500 btc de golpe (algo más de dos millones de dólares), la capitalización cae 8.000 millones de dólares en cuestión de minutos y tu opinión es que no va a caer más. ::
> 
> Ha rebotado que no recuperado, ya veremos si se afianza la recuperación o no.



Hombre, aquí hay gente que dice que el día que una ballena venda se va todo al guano... ahora se demuestra públicamente que un tipo ha vendido 500 btc y que hay un rumor sobre China que parece "muy serio" por el que hay además una avalancha de ventas... hay miedo? puedes olerlo?

PD si cierra hoy en 4470 precio bitstamp_ "aquí no ha pasao nah"_

PD2 éstos no son consejos de compra-venta, es pura opinión, mientras llega el guano del btc :bla:


----------



## sirpask (8 Sep 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> A ver, la "capitalizacion" no ha caido 8kM por que alguien haya vendido 500 btc. Ha habido un rumor y esto ha desencadenado una serie de ventas dentro de las cuales alguien vendio 500 btc. Pero ha habido muchas mas ventas que esa. Aun asi no ha sido para tanto. Lo que me sorprende es que aun consigan hacer vender a tanta gente sacando una noticia de mierda. Lo que si es cierto es que cada vez estas noticias tienen menos fuerza, la gente ya va aprendiendo a no regalar sus bitcoins en estos casos.



Eso es lo que le preguntaba a Nico sobre el bug de IOTA, el efecto frenada, es decir, el tiempo de reacción entre que sale una noticia (falsa o no) y un BOT o una persona vende. Y que porcentaje del total es movido en 1 hora (mas o menos hasta que se desmiente) con esa reaccion.

Yo creo que debe ser bastante constante.


----------



## endemoniado (8 Sep 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> A ver, la "capitalizacion" no ha caido 8kM por que alguien haya vendido 500 btc. Ha habido un rumor y esto ha desencadenado una serie de ventas dentro de las cuales alguien vendio 500 btc. Pero ha habido muchas mas ventas que esa. Aun asi no ha sido para tanto. Lo que me sorprende es que aun consigan hacer vender a tanta gente sacando una noticia de mierda. Lo que si es cierto es que cada vez estas noticias tienen menos fuerza, la gente ya va aprendiendo a no regalar sus bitcoins en estos casos.



No cambia nada. Se pone en el foco una venta de 500 btc por lo que el resto de ventas han debido ser cantidades inferiores. Reitero lo dicho, la venta de unos pocos miles de btc hunden la cotización en un contexto de una tendencia tremendamente alcista. Nadie puede asegurar que pasará en el futuro pero extraer de este incidente que el bitcoin "no va a bajar más" no es realista.


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Sep 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Eso es lo que le preguntaba a Nico sobre el bug de IOTA, el efecto frenada, es decir, el tiempo de reacción entre que sale una noticia (falsa o no) y un BOT o una persona vende. Y que porcentaje del total es movido en 1 hora (mas o menos hasta que se desmiente) con esa reaccion.
> 
> Yo creo que debe ser bastante constante.




Ese tiempo de reaccion dependerá de muchas cosas. Si el que saca la noticia es el mismo que vende ese tiempo incluso puede ser menor que cero.


----------



## orbeo (8 Sep 2017)

A ver, estaba pensando algo para el futuro, a la hora de pasar una cantidad de btc a fiat sin pagar nada a Hacienda. Lógicamente no merece la pena para unos pocos miles de euros.

1 
Elegir uno de los 88 países que tienen tratado para evitar la doble imposición con España, están en la página de la Agencia Tributaria.

2
Una vez allí, tramitar la residencia en caso de ser fuera de Europa, si no hace falta visado pues mejor.

3
Buscar trabajo o montar un negociete. (importante para el punto siguiente).

4
Una vez pasan 183 días, solicitar certificado de residencia fiscal. Notificar a nuestro banco en España para que pasen nuestras cuentas a no residente.

5
Una vez tenemos el certificado, todas nuestras obligaciones fiscales están con el nuevo país.

6
Pasamos las criptos a fiat en el exchange, de aquí a nuestra cuenta bancaria. Transferencia de aquí a España.

7
Regresamos a España. Hasta el 31 de diciembre seguimos siendo no residentes, por lo que si tenemos algún ingreso como por ejemplo un alquiler, hay que hacer la declaración de renta de no residente (trimestral).

En España no tributamos nada por plusvalía porque ya se supone hemos tributado en el país donde éramos residente fiscal, para eso son los tratados, para no tributar dos veces por lo mismo.

A la hacienda del otro país, básicamente que le den por culo.

Que alguien derroiga mi plan GENIAL


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Sep 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> A ver, estaba pensando algo para el futuro, a la hora de pasar una cantidad de btc a fiat sin pagar nada a Hacienda. Lógicamente no merece la pena para unos pocos miles de euros.
> 
> 1
> Elegir uno de los 88 países que tienen tratado para evitar la doble imposición con España, están en la página de la Agencia Tributaria.
> ...



echale huevos y no seas una nenaza.... vete a buscar a Montoro y mientras le agarras de la garganta le dices que es un hijo de puta y no te sale de los cojones pagar a Hacienda y que como diga algo le revientas ahí mismo... se valiente!!


----------



## p_pin (8 Sep 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> No cambia nada. Se pone en el foco una venta de 500 btc por lo que el resto de ventas han debido ser cantidades inferiores. Reitero lo dicho, *la venta de unos pocos miles de btc hunden la cotización* en un contexto de una tendencia tremendamente alcista. Nadie puede asegurar que pasará en el futuro pero extraer de este incidente que el bitcoin "no va a bajar más" no es realista.



Comprensión lectora: 0

Culpa mía he dado por hecho que quien leía podría tener la capacidad de distinguir dos apuntes, uno anecdótico; una venta de 500 btc, el otro; el rumor-noticia sobre los exchanges chinos

No, hoy no se han negociado 500 btc, si no 200.000 (de momento)


Lista de negociación diaria en fiat:
1 Bitfinex	BTC/USD $201,367,000
2 OKCoin.cn	BTC/CNY $132,725,000
3 BTCC	BTC/CNY $120,896,000
4 Huobi	BTC/CNY $113,611,000
5 Bitstamp	BTC/USD $80,052,300
6 HitBTC	BCC/BTC $73,931,100
7 GDAX	BTC/USD $70,103,300
8 Bithumb	BTC/KRW $66,521,300
Bitcoin (BTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Suma sólo de los 8 primeros más negociados:
793.350.913 dólares
Estimación btc (4.000$ unidad): 198.337 btc (unos pocos miles de btc = puerta de salida pequeña)

Sobre si va a bajar más o no, como dije, es mi opinión y no es un consejo


----------



## Nico (8 Sep 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Mirate en Google en qué consiste un Smart Contract y dime para qué coño necesitas un banco.
> 
> SPOILER: para nada.
> 
> ...




*keinur:*

Si te fijas he dicho que las cripto serían FORMIDABLES para este tipo de operaciones.

Sin embargo, algo me dice que tú no has ni comprado una moto en tu vida :rolleye:

Cuando hablas de créditos de cierta envergadura (digamos $ 200.000 para arriba e incluso mucho menos en España) tienes que pasar por los Bancos y Hacienda porque así está diseñado el sistema.

Horrible sistema (de acuerdo), pero es el que existe.

Que pactemos un "smart contract" con cobertura en "bitcoins" para hacer un "back to back loan" no tiene ninguna magia... hasta que tienes que mostrar las chapas.

*Que era por $ 5000 ?*... ah!, lo hacemos en el bar !... ningún problema. Llevo 10 billetacos de 500 y te los doy cuando metemos las firmas digitales y queda confirmado el smart contract.

*Que era por $ 800.000 ?*... ajá! :rolleye:

Tendrás que girarme de un banco a otro el monto y Hacienda a fin de año al que PRESTO le revisará las pulgas (nadie tiene $ 800.000 en negro en un banco) y al que RECIBIO quizás también (nadie le presta $ 800.000 a un insolvente salvo que sea una operación de lavado).

Espero que hayas entendido esto.

Si hablas de $ 5.000 o $ 10.000 cualquier prosti más o menos buena la junta al mes y lo tiene en la mesa de luz en billetes.

Si hablas de $ 500.000 hablas de una infraestructura compleja que forzosamente pasa por Bancos y Hacienda.


----------



## endemoniado (8 Sep 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Comprensión lectora: 0
> 
> Culpa mía he dado por hecho que quien leía podría tener la capacidad de distinguir dos apuntes, uno anecdótico; una venta de 500 btc, el otro; el rumor-noticia sobre los exchanges chinos
> 
> ...



Ahora me hablas del volumen que mueven los exchangues cuando la inmensa mayoría es humo generado gracias a los movimientos redundantes (los cuales incluyen al resto de shitcoins) de los mismos bots. Ahora bien, cada uno es libre es creerse lo que quiera.


----------



## djun (8 Sep 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> A ver, estaba pensando algo para el futuro, a la hora de pasar una cantidad de btc a fiat sin pagar nada a Hacienda. Lógicamente no merece la pena para unos pocos miles de euros.
> 
> 1
> Elegir uno de los 88 países que tienen tratado para evitar la doble imposición con España, están en la página de la Agencia Tributaria.
> ...



Supongo que el punto 6 lo que quiere decir es esto: 

6
Pasamos las criptos a fiat en el exchange, de aquí a nuestra cuenta bancaria (*el Fiat del Exchange a la cuenta bancaria del país en el que hemos obtenido el certificado de residencia fiscal*). Transferencia de aquí a España. (*Transferencia desde esa cuenta a la cuenta que tenemos en España*).


Por otra parte lo que no entiendo es eso de que 'a la Hacienda del otro país que le den'. 

La Hacienda del otro país también te exigirá el pago del impuesto por las plusvaías obtenidas. Y recurrirá contra tí penalmente o judicialmente. Ellos detectarán una cantidad fuerte de ingresos en tu cuenta bancaria en dicho país y Hacienda y/o el propio banco te retendrá esa cantidad o te exigirá explicaciones para evitar movimientos de blanqueo de dinero. 

O el banco en España te exigirá que justifiques esa transferencia importante recibida, también para informar a la Hacienda española y evitar blanqueo de dinero. 

A ver si alguien lo tiene claro.


----------



## p_pin (8 Sep 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> Ahora me hablas del volumen que mueven los exchangues cuando la inmensa mayoría es humo generado gracias a los movimientos redundantes (los cuales incluyen al resto de shitcoins) de los mismos bots. Ahora bien, cada uno es libre es creerse lo que quiera.



Comprensión lectora: sigue siendo cero

El volúmen indicado es FIAT

Sabes qué es fiat no? :XX:


----------



## orbeo (8 Sep 2017)

djun dijo:


> Supongo que el punto 6 lo que quiere decir es esto:
> 
> 6
> Pasamos las criptos a fiat en el exchange, de aquí a nuestra cuenta bancaria (*el Fiat del Exchange a la cuenta bancaria del país en el que hemos obtenido el certificado de residencia fiscal*). Transferencia de aquí a España. (*Transferencia desde esa cuenta a la cuenta que tenemos en España*).
> ...



La hacienda de allí te reclamara judicialmente años después. Tú no tendrás nada allí que ser embargado. La deuda quedará allí eternamente.

Aquí no te reclamaran porque cuando haces el envío, no eres residente fiscal en España.

Cuando un alemán o un chino, vienen a España a vivir, se hacen una transferencia gorda de sus ahorros y Hacienda no pregunta. Hacienda de España te pide explicaciones cuando eres residente fiscal en España.


----------



## Claudius (8 Sep 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Para eso están los préstamos con criptos como colateral. Ya hay varios proyectos en marcha, con tecnología basada en smart contracts.
> 
> Funciona así: Alguien te presta dinero fiat, tanta cantidad como bitcoins pongas de colateral. Esos BTC siguen siendo tuyos mientras cumplas con las condiciones del préstamo y vayas devolviendo las cuotas con el interés pactado.
> 
> ...



Pero ya sabes *salao* que aquí no se puede habar de proyectos shitcoineros. Y menos proyectos que harán de forma fácil aflorar 5 o 6 dígitos en fiat.


----------



## mamendurrio (8 Sep 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> La hacienda de allí te reclamara judicialmente años después. Tú no tendrás nada allí que ser embargado. La deuda quedará allí eternamente.
> 
> Aquí no te reclamaran porque cuando haces el envío, no eres residente fiscal en España.
> 
> Cuando un alemán o un chino, vienen a España a vivir, se hacen una transferencia gorda de sus ahorros y Hacienda no pregunta. Hacienda de España te pide explicaciones cuando eres residente fiscal en España.



Orbeo, tienes que postear mas amenudo tio !
Y sino de todas formas se puede ahorrar aunque se pague plusvalia en el pais extranjero del cual eres residente si escoges un pais donde se pague menos de aqui.
¿Los paises de la UE no valen entonces? Es que habia oido que, ¿donde era?, Belgica o Holanda se pagaba muy poco de taxes. Hay algunos paises como Runido donde tienes una cantidad de capital gains libre de impuestos, que es bastante, no se eran 2500 libras o mas.


----------



## Rajoy (8 Sep 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Notable... todos parecen "talibanes" pero resulta que pasan a Fiat las ganancias y "salen" alegremente mientras se hacen los galos irreductibles en su aldea.
> 
> Es bueno que estas cosas se empiecen a blanquear en el foro porque, resulta que los ingenuos que recién llegan creen que están -como dije arriba- en la "aldea de los galos" y resulta que TODOS han salido hace rato en función de su conveniencia.
> 
> ...



Bueno, bueno, bueno, primero el bocazas de tixel y luego el intoxicador estrella del hilo ... inocho:

Si es que no estás contento con nada, mi amol  Si hodleo, porque hodleo y si vendo, porque vendo ... :bla:

Eso si, en tu línea manipuladora obvias la parte de mi post en la que he puesto que "una parte muy significativa de mis ahorros la mantengo en bitcoins" ...
Pero ese es Nico, por si algún recién llegado aún no lo conoce, *un manipulador y FUDSTER profesional*. No es falta de comprensión lectora. Tixel quizá ... pero Nico no.

*Que estupidez es esa de que tengo que mantener indefinidamente TODOS los bitcoins que he comprado ?* Donde pone que no se pueda comprar nada con ellos ? Crées que alguien cambiaría su fiat por bitcoins si luego no pudiera comprar nada con los bitcoins que tiene ? 
O tradear con una parte cuando considero que es conveniente hacerlo ? Para que coño crées que los he comprado, imbécil ? Para dejárselos a mis nietos en su totalidad ?

Cuánto te parece que tengo que mantener en bitcoins y cuánto crées que puedo gastar, figura ? :




Nico dijo:


> En realidad michinato, el grueso de los participantes en el foro son bastante "fantasmones" y, *a mayor verborragia más "fantasmones"*.



Buena observación ! :Aplauso:
Y quien es el que tiene más verborrea aquí ? ... bingo ! Tu, Nicoleto, tu ::

Y luego se permite continuar con sus historias del abuelo cebolleta ...




Nico dijo:


> Los que verdaderamente bla, bla, bla ... *el cuento del "caballo que hablaba"* ... bla, bla, bla ...



Y sigue, en su línea, afirmando cosas de las que no tiene ni puta idea:




Nico dijo:


> Pues bien... ya sabes... Rajoy dice que "Nicoleto" es un FUD pero resulta que "él" ya vendió y se compró la casa, los viajes y otros gustos... :rolleye:
> 
> Es 'Rajoy' no le hagas mucho caso pero... ya ves cómo funciona este tema del caballo.



A ver, Nicoleto, en lugar de elucubrar sobre lo que no sabes y dar lecciones como si fueras un ejperto en algo y aburrirnos con tus historietas, que es lo único que sabes hacer sin salir para nada al mundo real, mójate: cuántos bitcoins me quedan, Rappel ?

Y el otro payaso que me llama fantasma que se moje también. Y la semana próxima vemos si son capaces de poner sus huevos donde ponen su bocaza ...

Entretanto, es finde y yo, a diferencia del gauchito, tengo una vida más allá de burbuja :X


----------



## mamendurrio (8 Sep 2017)

en cuanto al ban de China estoy viendo muchas fuentes que afirman era un rumor falso. Que Okcoin, Huobi, BTCChina por ejemplo han hecho comunicados de que no han recibido ninguna notificacion del ban por ejemplo.

Buy the Fucking FUD !


----------



## djun (9 Sep 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> La hacienda de allí te reclamara judicialmente años después. Tú no tendrás nada allí que ser embargado. La deuda quedará allí eternamente.
> 
> Aquí no te reclamaran porque cuando haces el envío, no eres residente fiscal en España.
> 
> Cuando un alemán o un chino, vienen a España a vivir, se hacen una transferencia gorda de sus ahorros y Hacienda no pregunta. Hacienda de España te pide explicaciones cuando eres residente fiscal en España.





mamendurrio dijo:


> Orbeo, tienes que postear mas amenudo tio !
> Y sino de todas formas se puede ahorrar aunque se pague plusvalia en el pais extranjero del cual eres residente si escoges un pais donde se pague menos de aqui.
> ¿Los paises de la UE no valen entonces? Es que habia oido que, ¿donde era?, Belgica o Holanda se pagaba muy poco de taxes. Hay algunos paises como Runido donde tienes una cantidad de capital gains libre de impuestos, que es bastante, no se eran 2500 libras o mas.



Sí, eso es importante. Aunque halla que pagar algo de impuestos pero por lo menos pagar lo menos posible en algún país que tenga impuestos mas bajos. Esto sirve para que todo sea legal. 

Supongo que la Hacienda del país que te reclame judicialmente años después, quizá pueda mover los hilos o perseguirte aunque te hallas largado y estés viviendo en España (por algun tratado o convenio que tenga con España) y te puede venir un recargo o una multa importante.


----------



## Skull & Bones (9 Sep 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> en cuanto al ban de China estoy viendo muchas fuentes que afirman era un rumor falso. Que Okcoin, Huobi, BTCChina por ejemplo han hecho comunicados de que no han recibido ninguna notificacion del ban por ejemplo.
> 
> Buy the Fucking FUD !



en OKCoin +600$ de diferencia :8:

Bitstamp 4228.47 

Bitfinex 4219.7 

OKCoin 3607


----------



## orbeo (9 Sep 2017)

djun dijo:


> Sí, eso es importante. Aunque halla que pagar algo de impuestos pero por lo menos pagar lo menos posible en algún país que tenga impuestos mas bajos. Esto sirve para que todo sea legal.
> 
> Supongo que la Hacienda del país que te reclame judicialmente años después, quizá pueda mover los hilos o perseguirte aunque te hallas largado y estés viviendo en España (por algun tratado o convenio que tenga con España) y te puede venir un recargo o una multa importante.



Madre mía pues anda que no hay pequeños constructores y contratistas que después de 2008 se fueron a Latam dejando aquí pufos increíbles de seguridad social y Hacienda, y ahí los tienes viniendo a ver a la familia en Navidades.

Conozco a unos cuantos.

Y los pufos, ni acuerdos ni na, aquí quedan para los restos.


----------



## Nico (9 Sep 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Es un préstamos entre particulares. No pasa por ningún lado. *El rey de españa lo hizo con la infanta. Los padres lo hacen con sus hijos*. Sin bancos ni hacienda, ni pollas en vinagre.



Hay una diferencia entre los "adelantos de herencia" (tema bastante habitual) a los "préstamos entre particulares".

Si bien estos TAMBIEN existen, tienes que recordar que el mundo no empezó ayer (aunque te parezca) sino que tiene milenios.

Hoy día Hacienda investiga exhaustivamente las operaciones de lavado de dinero y, muchas de ellas "cantan" por su estructura (siempre se usan más o menos las mismas).

Obviamente si eres un político durante los años de "viva la pepa" no pasa nada (ver PP y sus enjuagues) pero, en épocas "duras" o en países "serios" Hacienda revisa JUSTAMENTE las operaciones "extrañas".

Que un don nadie reciba un mega-préstamo de un PARTICULAR hace saltar todas las luces rojas.

Luego, que investiguen o no es otra cosa pero, son operaciones que quedan "marcadas" y saltan en los puntos de control.

Para que me entiendas: Tú eres un "Don Nadie" y de repente el Sr. Pirulo te "presta" $ 300.000.

Si vas y los guardas en tu mesa de luz nadie se entera. No pasan ná.

Pero, cuando vayas a comprar un inmueble y declares el origen de los fondos (préstamos de particulares) en Hacienda suena una sirena tipo Huracán... le sacarán las pulgas al "prestamista" y al "prestado" porque, la probabilidad de que haya una operación de lavado (o de narco-lavado) es del 99%.

Por otro lado, para que alguien pueda "prestar" dinero, tiene que TENERLO y EN BLANCO.

Un "Don Nadie" no puede aparecer como "prestador" de $ 500.000.

===

En la época en que los Bancos hacían lo que querían, estos "back to back loan" eran bastante frecuentes y, tenían a su favor que al ser actividad de los bancos prestar dinero la "fuente" estaba siempre justificada.

Citibank estuvo a punto de desaparecer (pagó multas multimillonarias para tapar el tema) por realizar estas operaciones para los narcos mexicanos.

Las "Casas de Cambio" de Miami eran otro sitio muy habitual de estas operaciones pero, hace años que han sido limpiadas. Ni te cuento lo que se hacía -hace años- en la plaza de Montevideo o con las sociedades y bancos panameños.

Hoy, apenas si un Amazon o un Apple se dan el lujo de hacer estas operaciones (y obviamente Botines y Zambranos y otros de ese nivel). Para el resto ha quedado muy limitada la operatoria.


----------



## workforfood (9 Sep 2017)

Siempre contáis con 16,5 millones de bitcoin y no es así mucho están perdidos para siempre, lo que pasa que no se dice, discos duros perdidos, contraseñas perdidas, versiones de monederos diferentes, fork del bitcoin etc.. y millones de fracciones de bitcoin que pueden ser millones de monedas que ni se mueven de los monederos porque la comisión es más alta de la transeferencia que hacerla líquido. En la realidad es mucho menor el número de bitcoins que estén operativos, solo lo están los de los especuladores los que están todo el día mirando su cotización pero realmente se mueven muy pocos la mayoría están o perdidos para siempre o empantanados.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2017 at 09:49 ----------

Este foro es de los pocos de habla Hispana que haya tan concentración de personas que compraron bitcoin para especular en sus inicios. La mayoría lo ha ignorado por completo.


----------



## sirpask (9 Sep 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Como siempre, mucha letra para no decir nada. No has explicado POR QUÉ debes pasar forzosamente por bancos y hacienda.
> 
> Es un préstamos entre particulares. No pasa por ningún lado. El rey de españa lo hizo con la infanta. Los padres lo hacen con sus hijos. Sin bancos ni hacienda, ni pollas en vinagre.



Hay otro punto... La confianza.

La gente que tiene pasta da a sus hijos el dinero para que les quieran, cuervos y tal...

Pero la gente que quiere comprar un contenedor de Kalasnikovs a la antigua Yugoslavia necesita un CDO (de una entidad bancaria), y ahí es donde el smart contract es una ventaja.


----------



## Claudius (9 Sep 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Que un don nadie reciba un mega-préstamo de un PARTICULAR hace saltar todas las luces rojas.
> 
> Para que me entiendas: Tú eres un "Don Nadie" y de repente el Sr. Pirulo te "presta" $ 300.000.
> 
> ...



Nico, creo que has entendido mal, el asunto no es de de 'particular' a 'particular', sino de empresas a particular o entidad financiera a particular/empresa.

En 2018, va a haber otro kaboom! y va a ser el ataque a la línea de flotación de la banca con su bien más preciado el control del dinero fiduciario con los créditos.

No en vano, todos están o montando, o comprando StartUp FinTech.
Recuerda el dato que en la UE hay libertad de movimiento de personas y de *capitales*.

Hasta hace poco, el oligopolio bancario europeo tendría un acuerdo de 'no agresion' en dar servicios bancarios a no residentes, pero en Q2 ya se acabó la paz. Las empresas FinTech, con licencia bancaria de nivel 1 para la UE que están saliendo como setas sobre todo en UK han roto ese monopolio.

Y ahora van a aparecer las FinTech 3.0 que son las que suman IBAN+ crypto, que están naciendo. En Q4 va a estar operativa para la UE el primer banco de esta índole: Bankera, 
_edito:_ del cual ya he comentado y review en el hilo de especulación de altcoins.
Y en Suiza hace 1 mes ya ha 'evolutionado' el primero.

Con todos esos antecedentes, yo puedo tener cuenta bancaria personal o empresarial en cualquier país de la UE, y este me puede aprobar un crédito empresarial de 500mil euros, tenerlo en cuenta corriente, fuera del espacio aéreo peninsular, (por la que se viene en Octubre con el referendum) y totalmente legítimo, ahora, imagínate eso, donde el aval sean una crypto bluechip.

El único requisito, es cumplir con las haciendas que competan.

-


----------



## Nico (9 Sep 2017)

Has visto que 'Bankera' es *otra "ICO" de una "cripto"* ?

Esta vez el "white paper" en vez de prometer una blockchain más ágil, lo que promete es "_que van a conseguir una licencia bancaria_". 

Primero "recogen el dinero" y luego, tal vez, van a conseguir una "licencia".

Me acuerdo del banco en Chipre que hicieron durante la burbuja de alts anterior. Hasta llegó a tener oficinas abiertas y todo !

Creo que voy a sacar mi propia cripto y voy a hacer un "ICO". Parece que la gente está desesperada por darle su dinero a otro y es una pena desaprovechar esta oportunidad de oro. 

===

De todos modos. Una cosa es "Bankera" (una cripto+ico+tomo tu dinero y corro) y otra diferente que estamos viendo una movida con las "FinTech" que, como corresponde, tendrá una etapa inicial de burbuja.

Y, este mundo "Fintech" es territorio de los encorbatados de la banca tradicional más algunos audaces nuevos ingresantes pero, en todo caso, está dentro del mundo de las LEYES, LICENCIAS, AUTORIZACIONES, ORGANISMOS DE CONTROL.

Harán desquicios pero, es un universo más "estándar".

Y, no dudo que muchos de los proyectos estarán cerca o tratarán de estar cerca de las criptos pero son dos escenarios diferentes.

En todo caso, si hay cambios importantes en la banca y muchos tienen que ver con "monedas electrónicas" (sean las criptos que conocemos o no) y otras cuantas novedades. Eso se viene.


----------



## Claudius (9 Sep 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Has visto que 'Bankera' es *otra "ICO" de una "cripto"* ?



A ver.., qué te veo muy fuera de onda, para querer estar siempre 'al día' de este submundo por mero entretenimiento..

Hay un *nuevo* concepto disruptivo, que se va a incluir en la directiva de la UE para las ICOs y es la tokenización de activos, Canadá y USA están trabajando en ello, y el resto de las 5 más industrializados.

El perfil de una ICO con activos tokenizados, es la evolución del crowfunding qué se ha quedado obsoleto como formato de financiación sin pasar por la banca. Y eso se tendrá que regular para proteger a los neo-accionistas, además de pillar cacho los estados miembros de la UE.

Bankera, el cual hice una mini-review en el hilo de especulación de altcoins es la evolución de una FinTech crypto de 3 años de carrera (ya pasó la etapa de supervivencia Startup), a entidad financiera, 'avalada' por 2 miembros del parlamento europeo, como mentores, no 1 sino 2. 

Y uno, es el máximo responsable, en los caminos que va a tomar la normativa de regular de todo este tinglado. Ya tienen el primer grado de licencia para operar en la *toda* la UE, esa liberización del sector se hizo el año pasado, de ahí el boom FinTech en Europa.
La ICO va a ser para conseguir los fondos que dicta la ley para ser un banco al estilo BBVA, de primer orden para poder dar préstamos de envergadura, y productos financieros (basados en crypto en algunos casos).




Nico dijo:


> Esta vez el "white paper" en vez de prometer una blockchain más ágil, lo que promete es "_que van a conseguir una licencia bancaria_".



Ya la tienen de primer nivel, el que tienen todas las FinTech que está destrozando lentamente la banca, como puedes ver aquí (hay que explicarlo todo..  )



Spoiler



_Lituania, el nuevo “hub” para “fintechs” en Europa

Como he definido en el apartado anterior, la idiosincrasia del mercado financiero en Europa, vislumbra unas oportunidades de expansión increíbles para el sector de “fintechs” . Eso sí, solo para aquellas legislaciones que son capaz de identificarlas a tiempo, y regularlas. La estrategia es clara, y el primero en hacerlo ha sido Lituania, con la emisión en enero del 2017, de las licencias bancarias, “Specialized Bank” basada en la regulación bancaria de la Unión Europea No. 575/2013.

Las características de dicha licencia bancaria para “fintechs”, son más que beneficiosas para cualquier “fintech”, que deseé operar con “passporting rights”, a través de toda la UE:

El capital mínimo exigido es de 1 000 000 de euros, y no de 5 000 000, como se suele exigir a cualquier banco convencional.
El coste de la licencia es de 4.157 EUR, muy por debajo de la licencia ordinaria.
Un periodo de concesión no superior a 6 meses.
Tolerancia con errores y sin sanciones regulatorias en el primer año de funcionamiento.
Una regulación basada en la praxis, “hands-on approach”, debido a la necesidad de tener una regulación flexible, a la vez que efectiva, adecuada a la necesidad de regular un sector altamente expuesto a una tecnología que evoluciona e innova a un ritmo increíble, y no basado en modelos regulatorios cerrados, que lastren esta tendencia.
Exigencias de capital con respecto a activos afectos a riesgo equiparable a la de cualquier banco comercial, (capital ratio del 8% más un colchón adicional del 2.5%), así como requisitos de liquidez.
Un “compliance” financiero equiparable al tradicional en aspectos como el blanqueo de capitales, diligencias debidas de nuevos clientes, etc..
Acceso directo a la red de pagos SEPA (“Single Euro Payment Area”).
Protección de un capital máximo de 100 000 por persona y cuenta bancaria. (El equivalente al Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos español, aplicado a todos los países de la UE).
Las fintechs pueden operar en cualquier servicio de banca comercial, excepto en servicios de gestión de inversiones y fondos de pensiones.​_






Nico dijo:


> Me acuerdo del banco en Chipre que hicieron durante la burbuja de alts anterior. Hasta llegó a tener oficinas abiertas y todo !



No pain no gain.
Yo no soy de icos, es la única que he invertido que no especulado, ya veremos en 3 años.., si no es el Ing-direct del Báltico (Estonia, Letonia, Lituania) 3 países que saben perfectamente dónde puede llevarles su economía las tecnologías emergentes, incluído blockchain, en BigData también le pegan muy fuerte..

Hoy es tan común hablar de ING, y me acuerdo cuando llegaron a España..

La banca que conocemos, ya no lucha por crecer en mercados, lucha por que prevalezca su status-quo y lo tienen bien jodido.


----------



## Nico (9 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> A ver.., qué *te veo muy fuera de onda*, para querer estar siempre 'al día' de este submundo por mero entretenimiento..
> 
> Hay un *nuevo* concepto disruptivo, que se va a incluir en la directiva de la UE para las ICOs y es la tokenización de activos, Canadá y USA están trabajando en ello, y el resto de las 5 más industrializados.



*Claudius:*

Sólo para el record... *trabajo en ese tema*, justamente ahora me está por contratar un Gobierno (o su sector académico) por ese tema -y un espectro más amplio en realidad-.

Hace más de un año atrás tuvimos el debate sobre las "blockchain" cerradas y las privadas y las abiertas de acceso habilitado. Te puedo buscar el debate si quieres (lo bonito de los foros es que todo queda escrito).

Me alegro que, aunque sea con un año o dos de diferencia, vayan coincidiendo 

No viene al hilo de todos modos así que, lo dejo ahí.


----------



## Claudius (9 Sep 2017)

Nico dijo:


> *Claudius:*
> 
> Sólo para el record... *trabajo en ese tema*, justamente ahora me está por contratar un Gobierno (o su sector académico) por ese tema -y un espectro más amplio en realidad-.
> 
> ...



Lo se, es obvio.. Y por eso mismo, no entiendo la cortina de humo.. qué has desplegado.. 
No hace falta que busques hombre, ya sabes que aunque no llevo dado de alta desde el 2009 y levanté este nick en el 15 en burbuja, debo ser el único que se ha leído todo el hilo en todas sus ediciones, y tengo una idea de los perfiles profesionales e intelectuales, que lo han habitado y habitan, a los cuales siempre he respetado.

Yo amo Bitcoin, pero no estoy enamorado de el.


----------



## Divad (9 Sep 2017)

Nico ha perdido la cuenta de los zascas que lleva en su historia de vida que lleva en el foro :: Hay que contarlo todo compañero :Baile:

Te voy a poner un ejemplo muy sencillo para que te quites la careta (community manager):

Cuando los "listos" (los que están en ETH) se pusieron a crear las "WWW"... el plano que compartimos estaba en conflictos, entretenimiento, etc,... (puede revisar la historia y hechos que ocurrieron durante la gestación de las "WWW" y por eso los amigos de los listos se beneficiaron por el boca a boca.

Hoy en día tenemos la guerra fría 2.0 con Corea del Norte como protagonista, breixit, independencia cataluña, crisis sacada de la manga, desastres """naturales""" y muchos otros entretenimientos que tiene cada uno para no ver el crecimiento de *CRIPTOLANDIA*

Para más inri... se corren en la cara de todos desde el 1988 diciéndonos lo que va a pasar... 






Pero claro, te pagan por contar historias e intentar frenar la entrada de españolistos en el nuevo sistema que han creado... A los españolistos siempre les ha encantado doblar el lomo, es la única manera que han aprendido a ganarse la vida y es obvio que pocos se crean que puedes compartir con miles de generaciones todo lo que ganes cuando criptolandía sea de uso común para todos (queda un mes)...

Miles de cortinas de humo nos crean y solo aquellos que siguen la estela de los avances tecnológicos serán los más beneficiados en la realidad que compartimos todos.


----------



## tixel (10 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Yo amo Bitcoin, pero no estoy enamorado de el.



Me pasa lo mismo, lo que pasa es que el btc de hoy no es el btc con el que soñabamos los que lo conocimos antes del 2013. Pero eso ya tiene remedio, se llama bch.


----------



## Divad (10 Sep 2017)

keinur dijo:


> *Great Time to Buy Bitcoin as “Unreliable Sources” from China Spook Markets*



Vamos a ver una estampida en criptolandia :: Eso sí, es de ser un poco hdp poner a parir ETH y luego decir que en 2018 serán más de 5000 ICOS... :XX::XX::XX: Es sabido que el pelotazo está en las ICOS de ETH así como otras chapas. No es lo mismo tener una ficha de $4000 subiendo a $20000 ($100000), que 4000 fichas subiendo a unos $1000 mínimo ($4M)... Ya no hacemos cuentas si se diversifica entre las "5000" ICOS que salgan :::baba:

Me cuesta de creer que vamos a ver un Bitcoin a burradas de millones de $ solo para que si compras un trocito ahora te salga rentable:XX:

Pero bueno, el mensaje ya es bueno y anima a la gente para que entre en criptolandia.



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Los espanholistos supongo que son los de AFINSA o los de las participaciones de Ruiz Mateos.



Hay muchos, también hay que añadir a los que se hacen pasar por anarquistas y son fieles al sistema capitalista porque le pagan el Internet y sus vicios :XX::fiufiu:


----------



## sandio (10 Sep 2017)

Dos semanitas lleva estancado 

Ha tocado tope, ahora es cuando empieza a caer


----------



## Arctic (10 Sep 2017)

sandio dijo:


> Dos semanitas lleva estancado
> 
> Ha tocado tope, ahora es cuando empieza a caer



Otro rojeras que no tiene ni puta idea anunciando caídas sin ningún argumento. Pasa y ponte cómodo, al fondo hay sitio.


----------



## Divad (11 Sep 2017)

De verdad alguien cree que es normal el baile sincronizado que lleva criptolandia? :::XX:



Spoiler



*BOTS*



Tengo mis dudas de que los "listos" se cepillen Bitcoin, motivos no le faltarán pues son: terroristas, hackers, mercado negro,... Además, que el amigo Satoshi Naka*moto* ya me toco las pelotas con la jodida "moto" cuando empecé a leer sobre el nuevo juego... tampoco ayuda mucho a entrar en las criptos con tantos mensajes negativos.

Cuando las demás chapas tengan las pasarelas al FIAT... puede que Bitcoin se muera solo y quedarán a la vista las chapas de Bitcoin que se perdieron por miles de historias :rolleye:

El juego se transforma constantemente. 

En la realidad que compartimos todos uno mismo escoge que quiere alimentar. Los avances tecnológicos son los únicos que brindan con un extra de "felicidad" durante generaciones :XX::fiufiu::Baile:


----------



## remonster (11 Sep 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Ahora mismo hay muchas maneras de transformar bitcoin a fiat, pero la mayor parte de ellas son para menudeo con pequeñas cantidades. Los exchanges tienen límites bajos para la salida de fiat mediante transferencia.



De los principales exchanges puedes sacar cientos de miles de euros sin ningún problema. A partir de cierta cantidad te van a hacer alguna preguntita más pero sin ningún problema.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2017 at 09:54 ----------




Nico dijo:


> En realidad michinato, el grueso de los participantes en el foro son bastante "fantasmones" y, a mayor verborragia más "fantasmones".





Como jode no haber comprado a $95, verdad? O a $10 que es como estaba cuando apareciste en este hilo...


----------



## sandio (11 Sep 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Otro rojeras que no tiene ni puta idea anunciando caídas sin ningún argumento. Pasa y ponte cómodo, al fondo hay sitio.



Siento haberte amargado el día, facha iluminado de los negocios. Que no pierdas mucho. Ni argumentos ni €


----------



## PEPEYE (11 Sep 2017)

No se si habeis comentado esta noticia
Bitcoin y ether se derrumban en los últimos días ante las amenazas de China y Rusia - elEconomista.es
Si no recuerdo mal basto con que china prohibiera a sus altos funcionarios jugar en los casinos de Makao para que las cifras de juego en ese pais tuvieran una caida importantisima


----------



## Divad (11 Sep 2017)

PEPEYE dijo:


> No se si habeis comentado esta noticia
> Bitcoin y ether se derrumban en los últimos días ante las amenazas de China y Rusia - elEconomista.es
> Si no recuerdo mal basto con que china prohibiera a sus altos funcionarios jugar en los casinos de Makao para que las cifras de juego en ese pais tuvieran una caida importantisima



Amenazas? Al final las garrapatas se unirán a criptolandía como si no hubiese pasado nada... :fiufiu:


----------



## Registrador (11 Sep 2017)

que un estado prohíba definitivamente el uso de bitcoin es facilísimo: China ya lo ha hecho 14 veces. Lol


----------



## Rajoy (12 Sep 2017)

Me autocito:



Rajoy dijo:


> ...
> 
> A ver, Nicoleto, en lugar de elucubrar sobre lo que no sabes y dar lecciones como si fueras un ejperto en algo y aburrirnos con tus historietas, que es lo único que sabes hacer sin salir para nada al mundo real, mójate: cuántos bitcoins me quedan, Rappel ?
> 
> Y el otro payaso que me llama fantasma que se moje también. Y la semana próxima vemos si son capaces de poner sus huevos donde ponen su bocaza ...



Ya estamos a martes y

*SILENCIO SEPULCRAL*

Así son los troles del hilo, afirmaciones sin fundamento para la posteridad. De Nico, a poco que hagáis un mínimo de arqueología foril, podéis encontrar cientos :bla:

De Tixelcrash solo habrá que esperar que Jihan y Roger se cansen de cambiar bitcoins de verdad por su engendro, para ver donde queda ...

Yo haría esto y lo otro, asesoro a empresas y bobiernos y tal, pero cuando se trata de mojarse y arriesgar los recursos de uno ... :fiufiu:


----------



## Rajoy (12 Sep 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Como holder estoy de acuerdo contigo en los beneficios que aportan las critomonedas, no obstante me gustaría que compartieras de que modos has conseguido transformar BTC en esas grandes cantidades de fiat necesarias para adquirir una vivienda.
> 
> 
> Ahora mismo hay muchas maneras de transformar bitcoin a fiat, pero la mayor parte de ellas son para menudeo con pequeñas cantidades. Los exchanges tienen límites bajos para la salida de fiat mediante transferencia. Los intercambios con particulares en localbitcoins o en bitsquare también son por volúmenes bajos, etc.
> ...



Por supuesto que es trivial. Sólo hay un pequeño detalle: te tienes que identificar.

Para mover pequeñas cantidades (o incluso moderadas) hay exchanges como localbitcoins o bitsquare. También hay exchanges con límites bajos o tarjetas de débito en las que no tienes que identificarte.

Pero, obviamente, para mover cantidades significativas de fiat, es necesario identificarse. También es conveniente hacerlo y declarar las plusvalías que hayas tenido si vas a comprar una vivienda o un coche de lujo en España ... antes de que Montoro venga a hacerte algunas preguntas.
Bitcoin, como cualquier otra ganancia de capital, tributa a diferentes tramos en función del importe. El tramo máximo (que se alcanza rápido :´() es del 23%.

Pero una vez hecho eso los límites son tan altos como quieras.
Kraken, por ejemplo, tiene 4 niveles de identificación. En el Tier (nivel) 3 (DNI, foto sujetándolo y prueba de residencia) ya puedes retirar hasta 25.000$ diarios (en una única transferencia si lo deseas), con un límite de 200.000$ mensuales. Para cantidades mayores has de alcanzar un Tier 4.

En muchos otros exchanges también existen límites similares. No es mala opción abrir cuenta en diferentes exchanges. Así también limitas el "riesgo exchange" que tantas veces se ha comentado en este hilo.

Conclusión: una cosa es sacarte un sobresueldo o gastar tu dinero en el extranjero. Pero para una inversión importante en España ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer si te gusta dormir tranquilo ...


----------



## barborico (12 Sep 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Conclusión: una cosa es sacarte un sobresueldo o gastar tu dinero en el extranjero. Pero para una inversión importante en España ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer si te gusta dormir tranquilo ...



[youtube]rdizz4Bi2OI[/youtube]


----------



## kdkilo (12 Sep 2017)

gran hilo.

compre 3000€ a 450€ hace año y medio o asi.

GRacias por aconsejarme. Ya tengo 30k€ . A ver si en un par de años llega a 45k y me hago con 300k€.


----------



## Arctic (12 Sep 2017)

kdkilo dijo:


> gran hilo.
> 
> compre 3000€ a 450€ hace año y medio o asi.
> 
> GRacias por aconsejarme. Ya tengo 30k€ . A ver si en un par de años llega a 45k y me hago con 300k€.



Me alegro de verdad que a pesar de toda la desinformación que vierten aquí los sospechosos habituales hayas tomado tu decisión y hayas ganado pasta. Enhorabuena.


----------



## barborico (12 Sep 2017)

Los venezolanos escapan de la hiperinflación gracias a Bitcoin y... son arrestados

Si os estabais preguntando porque vale 4k$... esta es una de las múltiples explicaciones.


----------



## workforfood (12 Sep 2017)

Ahí no pone nada de eso pone que hay mineros en venezuela que minando bitcoin han sacado dólares fiat.



> Ante esta situación, y aprovechándose de un precio de la energía todavía asequible en Venezuela, algunos venezolanos han aguzado el ingenio y han puesto sus miras en la minería Bitcoin como fuente de preciadas divisas con las que poder pagar en internet por los productos que no llegan a las estanterías de los supermercados de su país. Como pueden leer en esta noticia de The Atlantic, teniendo en cuenta el bajo coste de la energía, un venezolano puede conseguir con la minería de Bitcoins crypto-monedas por valor de 500$ mensuales.


----------



## jorgitonew (12 Sep 2017)

me cole en este post...perdon


----------



## Arctic (12 Sep 2017)

Dimon, CEO de JPMorgan diciendo que Bitcoin es una estafa y que despediría a cualquier trader por operar en bitcoin al considerarle idiota. Ladran, luego cabalgamos.


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Sep 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Dimon, CEO de JPMorgan diciendo que Bitcoin es una estafa y que despediría a cualquier trader por operar en bitcoin al considerarle idiota. Ladran, luego cabalgamos.




Están acojonados. Y saben que no pueden hacer nada. Ya solo les queda soltar este tipo de pataleos en los medios.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (12 Sep 2017)

Que ha pasado con la cotización? Han hecho una ampliación de capital?


----------



## PEPEYE (12 Sep 2017)

Lo he dicho mas de una vez, por mi la gente puede invertir en baterias de grafeno,bitcoins, sellos etc,siempre y cuando lo haga bajo su responsabilidad y tenga conocimientos suficientes, pero si ahora vas a un banco a operar en ciertos productos financieros y casi te hacen un examen ,si hay una caida fuerte del bitcoin...buff igual hasta demandas legales


----------



## Claudius (12 Sep 2017)

barborico dijo:


> Los venezolanos escapan de la hiperinflación gracias a Bitcoin y... son arrestados
> 
> Si os estabais preguntando porque vale 4k$... esta es una de las múltiples explicaciones.




Partiendo del tipo de publicación que es (salmón sensacionalista), y la letra pequeña en el artículo, que tampoco vamos a hacer mucha mención, hay muchas hipótesis para esos 4k$


----------



## Divad (12 Sep 2017)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Lo he dicho mas de una vez, por mi la gente puede invertir en baterias de grafeno,bitcoins, sellos etc,siempre y cuando lo haga bajo su responsabilidad y tenga conocimientos suficientes, pero si ahora vas a un banco a operar en ciertos productos financieros y casi te hacen un examen ,si hay una caida fuerte del bitcoin...buff igual hasta demandas legales



No te has enterado que el dinero que tengas en criptolandia es solo tuyo y que nadie puede meterle mano a tu cartera salvo que compartas la clave...

Da igual el escenario que creen los listos, las chapas han nacido para sustituir al fiduciario. La "crisis", conflictos y demás shows son cortinas de humo mientras los avances tecnológicos van marcando los ritmos.

Es difícil tener una opinión propia de como uno mismo visualiza el puzzle que compartimos todos? ienso:

@kdkilo: podrías haberle rentado mucho más si hubieses entrado en ETH y el chorro de ICOS que no paran de salir :XX: o incluso en DASH que también estaba regalada a principios de año 8:

Pero bueno, disfruta de lo ganado sin hacer esfuerzo :Aplauso::Baile:


----------



## Nico (13 Sep 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Me autocito:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rajoy... eres muy tonto pero tienes que tratar de disimularlo un poco. :8:

¿ Cómo carajo voy a saber -y qué carajo me interesa-, *cuántos bitcoins tienes* ? ::

¿ En serio que tus neuronas alcanzan para hacer esas preguntas y, por si fuera poco, alegrarse que alguien tenga la piedad de no contestárselas ?

Por mi que tengas UN MONTON y, dada tu 'preclara inteligencia' que los sigas teniendo PARA SIEMPRE (lee bien :rolleye: dije *PARA SIEMPRE*).

Saludines.


----------



## Registrador (13 Sep 2017)

Por cierto sobre el tamaño de los bloques.

El tamaño medio del bloque del Bitcoin ya está por debajo de 700kb. El bloque de la shitcoin Bcash estable en 16kb. Tanto lío sobre el tamaño del bloque con hardforks y toda la ostia para esto? Bloques de hasta 8192kb cuando las transacciones están por debajo de 16kb?


----------



## Nico (13 Sep 2017)

Y te falta otro dato... las transacciones que usan cuentas segwit apenas alcanzan el 2.4%

Hemos hecho un fork en el bitcoin para un *2.4%* de uso con segwit en una blockchain que ni siquiera estaba llena (o lo estaba y ahora no se usa).


----------



## workforfood (13 Sep 2017)

Una moneda de ese valor es inmanejable, es como ir a pagar el pan con lingotes de oro.


----------



## vpsn (13 Sep 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Una moneda de ese valor es inmanejable, es como ir a pagar el pan con lingotes de oro.



Sueltas esta chorrada y te quedas tan ancho, ademas sabiendo que el bitcoin y las demas cryptos son divisibles, lo cual hace aun mas extranyo el comentario.


----------



## workforfood (13 Sep 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Sueltas esta chorrada y te quedas tan ancho, ademas sabiendo que el bitcoin y las demas cryptos son divisibles, lo cual hace aun mas extranyo el comentario.



Nadie quiere usar monedas con 8 decimales, lo más práctico es que una unidad valga como el € o el dólar en definitiva que sea manejable, tanto en poder de compra como en representación mental de ese precio. Ya sé qué es difícil que lo comprendas.

---------- Post added 13-sep-2017 at 10:14 ----------

El bitcoin ha bajado de 4000$ podéis entrar ahora está a buen precio.


----------



## Registrador (13 Sep 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Y te falta otro dato... las transacciones que usan cuentas segwit apenas alcanzan el 2.4%
> 
> Hemos hecho un fork en el bitcoin para un *2.4%* de uso con segwit en una blockchain que ni siquiera estaba llena (o lo estaba y ahora no se usa).



Te pongo yo la gráfica para que dejes de intoxicar: 

SegWit Charts

El porcentaje de transacciones segwit está creciendo de manera *exponencial*. Doblándose el % cada 10 días.

Te dejo que hagas los números para ver cuántos meses van a tardar las transaciones segwit en ser la mayoría. ::

Evidentemente lo importante es la tendencia. Desde el fork/activación de Segwit, el tamaño del bloque está *cayendo* mientras que el número de transacciones segwit está *creciendo de manera exponencial*.

Utilizar una dato sin ponerlo en su contexto u obviando la tendencia (foto fija) no es más que una manera de intoxicar y manipular.


----------



## Arctic (13 Sep 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Una moneda de ese valor es inmanejable, es como ir a pagar el pan con lingotes de oro.



Desarrolla esto un poco más por favor. Tu nivel es tan alto que no te sigo.


----------



## p_pin (13 Sep 2017)

La implementación de Segwit es mucho más que la adopción de una cuenta, que ya se dijo que sería paulatina, lenta,... da la posibilidad de implementanción de mejoras que de otra forma no serían posibles, en las que se está trabajando y que verían la luz en unos meses


----------



## Registrador (13 Sep 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> La implementación de Segwit es mucho más que la adopción de una cuenta, que ya se dijo que sería paulatina, lenta,... da la posibilidad de implementanción de mejoras que de otra forma no serían posibles, en las que se está trabajando y que verían la luz en unos meses



Pero es que ni si quiera es una implementación lenta, estamos hablando de una implementación de más del 80% en 5 meses máximo.

0.01 % estadio 0
0.02 % estadio 1
0.04 % estadio 2
0.08 % estadio 3
0.16 % estadio 4
0.32 % estadio 5
0.64 % estadio 6
1.28 % estadio 7
2.56 % estadio 8
5.12 % estadio 9
10.24 % estadio 10
20.48 % estadio 11
40.96 % estadio 12
81.92 % estadio 13

(cada estadio son 10 días). Es decir a principios de 2018 el 80%-90% de las transacciones en bitcoin serán segwit.


----------



## tixel (13 Sep 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Te pongo yo la gráfica para que dejes de intoxicar:
> 
> SegWit Charts
> 
> ...



Pero de que estás hablando chaval. Si hace mes y pico aparecía la solución definitiva a todos nuestros males y resulta que hoy solo un 2,4% de las transacciones son SegWit. Parece que en Bitcoin no hay tanto lerdo como en este hilo. Gracias a Dios.

---------- Post added 13-sep-2017 at 12:04 ----------




Registrador dijo:


> Pero es que ni si quiera es una implementación lenta, estamos hablando de una implementación de más del 80% en 5 meses máximo.
> 
> 0.01 % estadio 0
> 0.02 % estadio 1
> ...



De donde has sacado eso de los estadios, porque entonces estamos hablando ya claramente de una economia dirigida, otra patada en los huevos de Bitcoin y precisamente de esto es de lo que acusan a Core/Blocksteam, de ser criptoleninistas.
En cualquier caso eso suena más a sueño que otra cosa, porque la decisión final la tienen los usuarios y estos están abriendo los ojos a lo que realmente significa segwit y lo de que se tiene que imponer poco a poco a tambien suena a cuento de los gordos.

---------- Post added 13-sep-2017 at 12:10 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> La implementación de Segwit es mucho más que la adopción de una cuenta, que ya se dijo que sería paulatina, lenta,... da la posibilidad de implementanción de mejoras que de otra forma no serían posibles, en las que se está trabajando y que verían la luz en unos meses



En unos meses ya veremos donde esta core y donde están sus hijos. Pero yo no apostaría por ese caballo

---------- Post added 13-sep-2017 at 12:14 ----------




Registrador dijo:


> Por cierto sobre el tamaño de los bloques.
> 
> El tamaño medio del bloque del Bitcoin ya está por debajo de 700kb. El bloque de la shitcoin Bcash estable en 16kb. Tanto lío sobre el tamaño del bloque con hardforks y toda la ostia para esto? Bloques de hasta 8192kb cuando las transacciones están por debajo de 16kb?



Será como lo de segwit que va poco a poco.:XX: para poder implementar todas las grandisimas novedades que va a traer y que impiden que haya más transacciones de ese tipo. Era lo esperado.:XX:

---------- Post added 13-sep-2017 at 12:26 ----------




Rajoy dijo:


> Por supuesto que es trivial. Sólo hay un pequeño detalle: te tienes que identificar.
> 
> Para mover pequeñas cantidades (o incluso moderadas) hay exchanges como localbitcoins o bitsquare. También hay exchanges con límites bajos o tarjetas de débito en las que no tienes que identificarte.
> 
> ...



Eso ya lo sabemos todos, pero aquí lo que cuenta es que te he cogido con el carrito de los helados y ahora ya nadie se cree que hayas comprado una casa con bitcoins. Fantasma, que ya te dije que se coje a un cojo antes que a un mentiroso y para haberte pillado una casa (se supone que por lo menos hace unos meses, ya no digo el año pasado o antes) con bitcoins, primero, habia que tener muchos, pero muchos y segundo o eres gilipollas por haberte gastado una cantidad grande con una moneda que duplica por lo menos su precio al año y que ahora te permitiría comprar 3 casas o no crees en el futuro de bitcoin y has vendido antes de que vaya a tomar por culo que por tus mensajes no parece.
>En cualquier caso hay incoherencias muy grandes que apuntan a que todo lo que cuentas son mentiras.


----------



## Arctic (13 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Eso ya lo sabemos todos, pero aquí lo que cuenta es que te he cogido con el carrito de los helados y ahora ya nadie se cree que hayas comprado una casa con bitcoins. Fantasma, que ya te dije que se coje a un cojo antes que a un mentiroso y para haberte pillado una casa (se supone que por lo menos hace unos meses, ya no digo el año pasado o antes) con bitcoins, primero, habia que tener muchos, pero muchos y segundo o eres gilipollas por haberte gastado una cantidad grande con una moneda que duplica por lo menos su precio al año y que ahora te permitiría comprar 3 casas o no crees en el futuro de bitcoin y has vendido antes de que vaya a tomar por culo que por tus mensajes no parece.
> >En cualquier caso hay incoherencias muy grandes que apuntan a que todo lo que cuentas son mentiras.




Y vuelves con lo del cojo antes que al mentiroso. Sigue sentando cátedra, que vas muy bien. Entre tanto no olvides que no por mucho tempranar amanece más madruga y que más vale pájaro en mano que pollo en fotografía.


----------



## tixel (13 Sep 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Me alegro de verdad que a pesar de toda la desinformación que vierten aquí los sospechosos habituales hayas tomado tu decisión y hayas ganado pasta. Enhorabuena.



Por ahora no ha ganado un puto duro como la mayoría aquí.


----------



## Registrador (13 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Por ahora no ha ganado un puto duro como la mayoría aquí.



Quien a buen árbol se arrima, perro ladrador.


----------



## tixel (13 Sep 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Mentira :o



Que pasa, que eres el Barcenas del foro y llevas las cuentas de cada uno. Insisto, la mayoria de los que hay aquí no han visto en fiat mas que la calderilla, y no lo digo como crítica. De hecho a día de hoy y teniendo fiat en el banco me parece lo aconsejable, pero a lo mejor son ciento volando.


----------



## Rajoy (13 Sep 2017)

Nico dijo:


> ¿ Cómo carajo voy a saber -y qué carajo me interesa-, *cuántos bitcoins tienes* ? ::



Entonces, bocazas, porqué te permites escribir estupideces como éstas ?:

_Notable... todos parecen "talibanes" pero *resulta que pasan a Fiat las ganancias y "salen" alegremente mientras se hacen los galos irreductibles en su aldea*._

_Pues bien... ya sabes... Rajoy dice que "Nicoleto" es un FUD pero *resulta que "él" ya vendió*_ ...

Escribes tantos posts en tantos hilos a unos céntimos la línea que ya no recuerdas lo que escribiste la semana pasada ? O es un principio de Alzheimer ... Doris ?

Si no sabes cuantos tengo, cómo coño sabes que porcentaje del total he vendido y si me he ido de bitcoin o sólo me he gastado un 1%, tontolaba ? :

En mi vida profesional he conocido a unos cuantos como tu. Ejpertos consultores encorbatados que conocen mi empresa y mi sector (y cualquier otro !) mejor que yo mismo y, en realidad, lo único que saben (y quieren) es colocarte un informe absolutamente inservible y, eso si, facturártelo a precio de oro. :bla:


----------



## tixel (13 Sep 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Entonces, bocazas, porqué te permites escribir estupideces como éstas ?:
> 
> _Notable... todos parecen "talibanes" pero *resulta que pasan a Fiat las ganancias y "salen" alegremente mientras se hacen los galos irreductibles en su aldea*._
> 
> ...



Tu sigue inflando el globo, o sea que ahora te compraste la casa con el 1% de tus bitcoins.:8: :Y cuando fue eso para que podamos echar unas cuentitas.8: ¿A ver si vamos a tener a Satoshi Nakamoto en el foro? :XX:


----------



## Rajoy (13 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Eso ya lo sabemos todos, pero aquí lo que cuenta es que te he cogido con el carrito de los helados y ahora ya nadie se cree que hayas comprado una casa con bitcoins. Fantasma, que ya te dije que se coje a un cojo antes que a un mentiroso y para haberte pillado una casa (se supone que por lo menos hace unos meses, ya no digo el año pasado o antes) con bitcoins, primero, habia que tener muchos, pero muchos y segundo o eres gilipollas por haberte gastado una cantidad grande con una moneda que duplica por lo menos su precio al año y que ahora te permitiría comprar 3 casas o no crees en el futuro de bitcoin y has vendido antes de que vaya a tomar por culo que por tus mensajes no parece.
> >En cualquier caso hay incoherencias muy grandes que apuntan a que todo lo que cuentas son mentiras.



Tu colega de troleo ya se ha cagado en los pantalones y ha bajado velas. Pero claro, él es bastante más inteligente que tu. La semana pasada te pedí que te mojaras. Sigo esperando ... 

---------- Post added 13-sep-2017 at 12:45 ----------




tixel dijo:


> Tu sigue inflando el globo, o sea que ahora te compraste la casa con el 1% de tus bitcoins.:8: :Y cuando fue eso para que podamos echar unas cuentitas.8: ¿A ver si vamos a tener a Satoshi Nakamoto en el foro? :XX:



Te falta comprensión lectora tixelcrash. Donde he dicho yo que fuera el 1% ? He puesto un intervalo como podría haber puesto cero e infinito o cualquier otro. Tu tampoco veías barrio sésamo ? Todo, nada ? ienso:

Eso. Echa las cuentas y dime cuantos bitcoins debería de tener para poder haberme comprado una vivienda y seguir manteniendo unos cuantos como ahorro ? Venga, mójate figura ...

P.D. Y dale con lo del cojo y el mentiroso :Aplauso: Te han dicho que el refrán es al revés ya varias veces. Estás seguro de que no has confundido los bitcoins de verdad con los bitcoincrash :XX:


----------



## tixel (13 Sep 2017)

Vamos a zanjar esto rapidamente si quieres. Aunque yo ya veo que solo eres un fantasma de Internet con 0 credibilidad. Y no se que dices de que no me mojé. ¿Te refieres a que no dije cuantos btc tienes? Ni lo se ni me importa, yo no tengo que hacer cuentas ningunas con tus bitcoins, solo con los mios.
¿Cuándo has comprado el piso con bitcoins? Y precio? Y según eso ya sacaremos más conclusiones. No te preocupes. Que por otro lado desvia el hilo y nos importa una higa a todos.


----------



## Rajoy (13 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Vamos a zanjar esto rapidamente si quieres. Aunque yo ya veo que solo eres un fantasma de Internet con 0 credibilidad. Y no se que dices de que no me mojé. *¿Te refieres a que no dije cuantos btc tienes? Ni lo se ni me importa*, yo no tengo que hacer cuentas ningunas con tus bitcoins, solo con los mios.
> ¿Cuándo has comprado el piso con bitcoins? Y precio? Y según eso ya sacaremos más conclusiones. No te preocupes. Que por otro lado desvia el hilo y nos importa una higa a todos.



Acabáramos. Otro que se raja. :bla:

Y luego hablan de fantasmas ... :X


----------



## Hannibal (13 Sep 2017)

¿Bajón importante hoy y no decís nada? ienso:

¿Creeís que lo de JPMorgan es el típico caso de usar su influencia para hundir la cotización y comprar barato?


----------



## p_pin (13 Sep 2017)

Hace unos días en jp morgan dijeron que caería por debajo de 3000... como no son capaces de tirarlo, ahora trata de "meter miedo" con declaraciones grandilocuentes.... está acabado, ni su hija le hace caso:

_Durante la conferencia Dimon también se atrevió a soltar algún chascarrillo, al asegurar que incluso *su hija había comprado algo de esta criptomoneda* para intentar sacar provecho de una divisa que ha subido más del 300% este año. "Compró bitcoin, subió, y ahora se piensa que es un genio", dijo de su retoño._

Yo hodl. 
Sigo recogiendo migajas con los cortilargos, ahora voy largo, perdiendo ligeramente 2%

PD yo sigo el precio en bitstamp, soy observador,.... desde hace días, se ve en el panel de demanda de btc una orden de unos 800 btc a 3.800$ exactos... yo pensaba, no creo que llegue hasta ahí, "pero es raro"... al pasar los días he visto como sí ha llegado hasta esa orden, incluso ha comprado, ha tenido ventas, pero es desde ese punto desde el que se ha iniciado el "rebote" hasta el punto actual 3880$, yo no creo en las casualidades


----------



## sirpask (13 Sep 2017)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Bajón importante hoy y no decís nada? ienso:
> 
> ¿Creeís que lo de JPMorgan es el típico caso de usar su influencia para hundir la cotización y comprar barato?



Si, segurisimo.

Solo falta que empiecen a minar todos los paises a saco con el excedente de energia.


----------



## Rajoy (13 Sep 2017)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Bajón importante hoy y no decís nada? ienso:
> 
> ¿Creeís que lo de JPMorgan es el típico caso de usar su influencia para hundir la cotización y comprar barato?




A menos de 3.200€ en Bitstamp y con J. Dimon soltando su FUD y los massmierda recogiéndolo:

JPMorgan despedirá a los empleados que invierta en Bitcoin

Yo particularmente creo que lo que debería de hacer este bankster es despedir a los que acumulan trillones de dólares de derivados en sus balances, aunque seguramente entonces él mismo debería de salir el primero ... ::

Sólo hay una cosa que decir: *BUY THE DIP !*


----------



## Skull & Bones (13 Sep 2017)

*Bitcoin supera a Nasdaq y ya es la transacción más codiciada* 
Según una encuesta de Bank of America entre administradores de fondos, las apuestas alcistas en el bitcoin son la transacción más codiciada de los mercados financieros, por arriba de la transacción en el Nasdaq y del dólar.







Bitcoin supera a Nasdaq y ya es la transacción más codiciada - Revista Estrategia & Negocios


----------



## Divad (13 Sep 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> A menos de 3.200€ en Bitstamp y con J. Dimon soltando su FUD y los massmierda recogiéndolo:
> 
> JPMorgan despedirá a los empleados que invierta en Bitcoin
> 
> ...



Normal que los despida. Para el puesto en el que están y que tengan que publicar una jodida imagen donde está su compañía... no solo es para echarlo, sino para desplumarlo por burro :XX:::


----------



## Edu.R (13 Sep 2017)

¿Y cómo sabe JPMorgan quien invierta en BTC y quien no? 

Y tal.


----------



## Nico (13 Sep 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Te pongo yo la gráfica para que dejes de intoxicar:
> 
> SegWit Charts




Pensé que el único tonto era Rajoy ::

En apoyo a tu comentario (bajo uso blockchain) hago notar que el segwit tampoco levanta vuelo y apenas se usa en el 2.4% de las transacciones y vas tú y dices: "... para que dejes de intoxicar pongo gráfica..."

_¿ Qué muestra la gráfica ?_ :rolleye:

Que el *2.4%* de las transacciones (apenas) usan segwit.

Oye... no te juntes tanto con *Rajoy*, en serio, se nota que es contagioso.

Hemos usado LA MISMA GRAFICA pero, según tú, cuando la pongo yo 'intoxica' y cuando la pones tú tienes que "analizarla" con una hipotética duplicación cada 10 días (ignoro en qué teoría la basas).

Ya muchachos... reírse de Rajoy es fácil pero no caigamos todos en la misma bolsa por favor.


----------



## Divad (13 Sep 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Y cómo sabe JPMorgan quien invierta en BTC y quien no?
> 
> Y tal.



Basta con regalar chapas para que los trabajadores muestren sus carteras y vean así todo cuanto han movido desde que empezaron.

Hay que estar avispado y crear una nueva para tales caso y mandar el dinero a una criptoparaiso para que te lo dejen limpio de marcas :XX:


----------



## Digamelon (13 Sep 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Hace unos días en jp morgan dijeron que caería por debajo de 3000... como no son capaces de tirarlo, ahora trata de "meter miedo" con declaraciones grandilocuentes.... está acabado, ni su hija le hace caso:
> 
> _Durante la conferencia Dimon también se atrevió a soltar algún chascarrillo, al asegurar que incluso *su hija había comprado algo de esta criptomoneda* para intentar sacar provecho de una divisa que ha subido más del 300% este año. "Compró bitcoin, subió, y ahora se piensa que es un genio", dijo de su retoño._



Yo creo que Kuesko es Dimon.


----------



## vpsn (14 Sep 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Nadie quiere usar monedas con 8 decimales, lo más práctico es que una unidad valga como el € o el dólar en definitiva que sea manejable, tanto en poder de compra como en representación mental de ese precio. Ya sé qué es difícil que lo comprendas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-sep-2017 at 10:14 ----------
> 
> El bitcoin ha bajado de 4000$ podéis entrar ahora está a buen precio.



Pero esque no hay ninguna razon para llamar BTc a 1000 Satoshis, pueden ser 100 Satoshis, anda que no ha pasado veces en la historia de la humanidad que por arte de magia han hecho desaparecer ceros de la moneda.


----------



## Registrador (14 Sep 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Pensé que el único tonto era Rajoy ::
> 
> En apoyo a tu comentario (bajo uso blockchain) hago notar que el segwit tampoco levanta vuelo y apenas se usa en el 2.4% de las transacciones y vas tú y dices: "... para que dejes de intoxicar pongo gráfica..."
> 
> ...



Iba a contestarte pero para qué?


----------



## Rajoy (14 Sep 2017)

keinur dijo:


> BCH en Bitstamp a finales de este mes!!
> 
> https://www.bitstamp.net/article/bitcoin-cash-update/




Y, mientras tanto, parece que Bitcoin Crash no tardará en dejar el podium y pasar a la cuarta plaza. Pequeño golpe psicológico :abajo:

CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Creo que no hay cripto más manipulada que bitcoin crash. Si baja demasiado no sale rentable minarla, pero cuánto más sube mas les cuesta a Jihan y a Roger mantener el "pumpeo" y mayor es su sangría de bitcoins. Difícil equilibrio. Por eso nunca va a subir demasiado con respecto a bitcoin ...

Eso si, estoy realmente curioso por ver por cuánto tiempo más estarán dispuestos Jihan y Roger a mantener la "respiración asistida" del engendro a costa de sus bitcoins.

Y ahora que ha pasado el fork, miraros la gráfica de la mempool desde el 30 de agosto. Ahora que ha bajado el nivel de spam, donde se han quedado las comisiones de los mineros y la urgentísima necesidad de aumentar el tamaño de los bloques ? :bla:

https://blockchain.info/charts/mempool-size?timespan=30days

Si es que solo hay que dejar pasar el tiempo y volver tranquilamente la vista atrás para contrastar las toneladas de FUD vertido por nuestros troles. Miles de ruiseñores y tal ... ::

Edito: Realmente Roger Ver tiene bien merecido el sobrenombre de "Bitcoin Jesus". En un acto que le honra por su generosidad y por llevar el bitcoin hasta los últimos rincones, está repartiendo los que tiene cambiándolos por el engendro que ha creado su amigo Jihan. Nos ha premiado a todos los poseedores de bitcoins con un 12% adicional (al cambio de hoy). Eso es apoyar bitcoin y lo demás son tonterías ...


----------



## Claudius (14 Sep 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Eso si, estoy realmente curioso por ver por cuánto tiempo más estarán dispuestos Jihan y Roger a mantener la "respiración asistida" del engendro a costa de sus bitcoins.



Seguramente estén posicionados en cryptos que han pumpeado estos meses pasados y con tecnología de rentas pasivas PoS, etc. Y las estén quemando.
Así que 'a lo mejor' tienen fuel para rato. (como abrir cortos apalancado, a unos largos para cubrirse +-)
Yo es lo que hubiera hecho.

---------- Post added 14-sep-2017 at 10:19 ----------




keinur dijo:


> BCH en Bitstamp a finales de este mes!!
> 
> https://www.bitstamp.net/article/bitcoin-cash-update/



Esto es subrealista de Bitstamp, hay proyectos interesantes que no tienen en cartera, y se meten con un copia-pega. No lo entiendo.. 
Qué solo tengan btc, ltc, xrp y eth, (bluechips) y ahora esto...

O ellos saben algo, que nosotros no.. ienso:


----------



## Edu.R (14 Sep 2017)

De lo de JPMorgan... todos sabemos que el banquero no es tu amigo. Si lo desaconseja, me parece hasta una buena señal para BTC.

De la corrección: Sana. Hacia falta. Que corrija, se estabilice y se afiance. Sea en 4000, 3500 o 3000.


----------



## Rajoy (14 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Seguramente estén posicionados en cryptos que han pumpeado estos meses pasados y con tecnología de rentas pasivas PoS, etc. Y las estén quemando.
> Así que 'a lo mejor' tienen fuel para rato. (como abrir cortos apalancado, a unos largos para cubrirse +-)
> Yo es lo que hubiera hecho.
> 
> ...



Pues a mi me parece que está bastante claro. Es una simple cuestión de market cap y de volumen negociado. El negocio de Bitstamp son las comisiones, recuerdas ?

Y ahora mismo bitcoin crash está en la tercera posición en ambas variables.


----------



## mamendurrio (14 Sep 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Hace unos días en jp morgan dijeron que caería por debajo de 3000... como no son capaces de tirarlo, ahora trata de "meter miedo" con declaraciones grandilocuentes.... está acabado, ni su hija le hace caso:
> 
> _Durante la conferencia Dimon también se atrevió a soltar algún chascarrillo, al asegurar que incluso *su hija había comprado algo de esta criptomoneda* para intentar sacar provecho de una divisa que ha subido más del 300% este año. "Compró bitcoin, subió, y ahora se piensa que es un genio", dijo de su retoño._
> 
> ...


----------



## Nailuj2000 (14 Sep 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Pedazo de artículo hoy en el FT:
> 
> Subscribe to read



¿Que dice?


----------



## martillohidraulico (14 Sep 2017)

Joder, orden de venta en bitfinex de 1500 btcs a 3720 usds 


Cinco millones y medio de nada

Alguien que ha decidido que es el momento de ser millonario

A ver si le toca


----------



## jorgitonew (14 Sep 2017)

parece que China prohíbe bitcoin

Reports: China orders bitcoin exchanges to shut down - ABC News


a ver en qué queda


----------



## Don Meliton (14 Sep 2017)

cae un 25%


----------



## Blink (14 Sep 2017)




----------



## martillohidraulico (14 Sep 2017)

Joder menuda sangria

Acojonante ver los exchanges

Es hipnotico


----------



## Don Meliton (14 Sep 2017)

Ha estado guapo leeros por aquí hablando del sexo de los angeles mientras en China se cocia la tormenta perfecta, me ha hecho pasar unos grandes momentos de placer culpable que sin duda el karma me hara pagar, pero que me quiten lo bailao.


----------



## orbeo (14 Sep 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> parece que China prohíbe bitcoin
> 
> Reports: China orders bitcoin exchanges to shut down - ABC News
> 
> ...



Regulators in*Shanghai, the country's financial center, gave verbal instructions to exchange operators to shut down,*

No tengo yo muy claro como esta eso de "verbal instruction", lo que he leído en otra parte es que BTCC por las regulaciones que van a poner a las ICO a final de mes cierra la plataforma de trading, pero sigue con la minería.

Las noticias que vengan de China hay que cogerlas con pinzas.

Añado.

El mundo no se acaba, estos momentos catastrofistas 2008 style son los que hay que aprovechar para comprar.

Si se cierran en China, en otra parte se abrirán.


----------



## mamendurrio (14 Sep 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> parece que China prohíbe bitcoin
> 
> Reports: China orders bitcoin exchanges to shut down - ABC News
> 
> ...



Todavía hay noticias contradictorias al respecto.
De todas formas, mi no entender como un pais tan invertido en grandes mineros de btc y otras cryptos va a cerrar los exchanges; también es algo contradictorio.

---------- Post added 14-sep-2017 at 15:29 ----------

En cuanto a precio, bajaremos a los $ 3035 ?


----------



## martillohidraulico (14 Sep 2017)

Se dice que btce ha anunciado el cierre...

Pero como bien comenta uno por aquí de china hay que coger la info con pinzas


----------



## mamendurrio (14 Sep 2017)

*
After carefully considering the announcement published by Chinese regulators on 09/04, BTCChina Exchange will stop all trading on 09/30.

btcc-casas-cambio-grandes-china-suspendera-actividades-30-septiembre


----------



## don'tcallmeshirley (14 Sep 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> ¿Que dice?













The Big Read Initial coin offerings
To coin a craze: Silicon Valley’s cryptocurrency boom
Flood of initial coin offerings is aimed at bypassing Google and Amazon, but sceptics fear a bubble


by Richard Waters in San Francisco

The ambition that gave birth to the InterPlanetary File System is as immodest as the name.

The brainchild of a Silicon Valley start-up called Protocol Labs, IPFS aims to give anyone the chance to buy and sell unused computer storage space. There is even a made-up unit of exchange for this proposed market: a digital currency called Filecoin.

Speculators do not seem concerned that this spot market for global computing resources is still only a plan embedded in a piece of open source software. Or that, if it catches on, it will be competing with corporate giants such as Amazon, the leading cloud computing provider. Despite these obvious obstacles, Protocol Labs raised more than $250m in an open online sale of its invented currency that ended last week.

So-called initial coin offerings, or ICOs, like this have turned into the year’s most striking financial craze. More than $1.8bn has been raised by software developers from the sale of new currencies with names such as Tezzies, Atoms and Basic Attention Tokens.

In unofficial online markets where these and other digital tokens are traded, the mania has hit even more bizarre levels. The value of Ripple — at five years, a cryptocurrency veteran — soared this year on a wider boom that was led by bitcoin. Ripple’s notional value, including coins held by the company for later sale, jumped from $500m at the start of the year to more than $35bn, before falling back to $19bn.

Share on Twitter (opens new window)
Share on Facebook (opens new window)

Share this chart

The boom in cryptocurrency prices has been fed by uncontrolled speculation, leading regulators to act. In recent days, Chinese authorities have banned ICOs and are now reported to be on the brink of shutting down all cryptocurrency exchanges. The Financial Conduct Authority, the UK regulator, warned anyone thinking of buying coins in an ICO that they should only do so if they are prepared to lose everything. Jamie Dimon, chief executive of JPMorgan, sent bitcoin prices down 10 per cent on Tuesday when he called the currency a “fraud” and threatened to sack anyone at his bank caught trading it.

But cryptocurrencies’ promoters argue that beyond the speculative mania, something profound is taking place. It has created a new way for start-ups developing platforms based on blockchain and other technologies to raise money, using online crowdfunding techniques.

Networks such as IPFS are based on a vision of decentralised online services where ordinary users interact directly with each other, rather than through internet companies that set themselves up as gatekeepers to the online world. According to the enthusiasts, many of the most popular internet applications could be remade in this way, leaving the control — and the profits — in the hands of the users.
A man uses a smartphone to buy a bitcoin from an ATM in Tokyo, Japan. More than $1.8bn has been raised this year by software developers from the sale of cryptocurrencies with names such as Tezzies, Atoms and Basic Attention Tokens © Bloomberg

“This is much like the internet was early on. It could be bigger than anything we’ve seen,” says Tim Draper, a venture capitalist who was one of Silicon Valley’s first cryptocurrency advocates.

For investors like this, the new networks have rekindled the libertarian dream of an internet that operates beyond ossified social institutions. “Society is being transformed by this,” says Mr Draper. “We are going to be a much more affluent and fair world when the dust settles here. ICOs are filling in where governments have failed.”

But there is another view that draws on a different aspect of internet investment history. “There’s a tendency to turn the brain off and jump in. It’s like Pets.com [which shut down in 2000],” says Mark Williams, a lecturer in financial risk management at Boston University. The speculation is being fed by a hype that is as insidious as the dotcom craze of the late 1990s, he says: “People are treating it like a lottery ticket.”

For the unwary, ICOs represent an even bigger risk, as uncertainty about how they should be regulated means most lack even basic protection of securities laws that governed the dotcom IPOs. As pure digital events, the online fundraisings are also exposed to familiar internet frauds, from phishing scams used to rip off the unwary to the hacking of the underlying software underpinning the new ventures — the fate that befell the first prominent ICO last year, for a company called the DAO.

Supporters agree that naked speculation accounts for much of the money that has been pouring into ICOs, as buyers are drawn in by the massive notional profits made by the earliest investors — though how many have been able to cash in at the prices quoted on unofficial online exchanges is an open question.

Share on Twitter (opens new window)
Share on Facebook (opens new window)

Share this chart

The value of the best-known digital currency, bitcoin, has risen eightfold in the past year. That has led to a hunt for the next untapped markets, lifting the notional value of all cryptocurrencies to more than $130bn. With nothing more needed to launch a coin sale than a “white paper” — the document that coin promoters use to lay out their grand plans — and the promise of some computer code, the steady flow of ICOs in the past year has turned into a flood.

The boom, which began in early summer, is already exhibiting many of the characteristics of other speculative crazes. New coins have proliferated: more than 150 token sales have been conducted or announced this year. CoinMarketCap lists prices for about 1,100 coins, with more than 120 ICOs planned before the end of September.

Celebrity endorsements have followed. Paris Hilton used Twitter to boost LydianCoin, a currency for a mooted advertising market that its backers hope will raise $100m. Boxer Floyd Mayweather got there before her, using the run-up to his late August bout with Conor McGregor to promote the prediction market Stox.com and content marketplace Hubii Network.

Like the dotcom boom, an all-encompassing tech vision has been used to justify valuations that make no sense on any other yardstick. In the case of ICOs, the Big Idea is that the technology on which the cryptocurrencies are based will enable a new generation of online applications and markets that will end up dwarfing today’s internet giants. Like selling spare computer storage, the rules for these networks would be set — and the profits made — by the users, not some huge corporation.
Olaf Carlson-Wee, founder of the cryptocurrency hedge fund Polychain Capital, believes that if any of the protocols underpinning blockchain networks ‘becomes ubiquitous on the internet, the upside is phenomenal’ © Bloomberg

Some of these applications will one day be worth “trillions of dollars”, says Olaf Carlson-Wee, whose cryptocurrency hedge fund Polychain Capital is one of the investors leading the charge into ICOs. Given the potential scale of these future markets, he argues, even bets that look like they have a low chance of success make sense.

Just as the dotcom craze was stirred up by extravagant hopes for the world wide web, the ICO boom is the product of another supposedly transformative technology: the blockchain. First used as the backbone for processing bitcoin transfers, blockchains are open, distributed ledgers where transactions between any two parties on a network are authenticated and recorded.

Underpinning new blockchain-based networks such as IPFS are protocols, or rules, embedded in software that govern how participants interact. At least in theory, many of the interactions that happen online, such as those on social networks, ecommerce sites and search engines, could take place between willing users on decentralised networks.
Cryptocurrencies in focus
© Bloomberg
>$130bn

The notional value of all cryptocurrencies; bitcoin alone has risen eightfold in value this year
150+

Number of initial coin offerings held or announced already this year, according to CoinMarketCap
10%

Fall in the value of bitcoin this week after Jamie Dimon described it in an interview as a ‘fraud’

“If any of these protocols becomes ubiquitous on the internet, the upside is phenomenal,” says Mr Carlson-Wee. He contrasts it with the opportunity exploited by entrepreneurs such as Mark Zuckerberg and Jeff Bezos, who created services that ran on top of the platform created by the world wide web. Decentralised social networks or ecommerce would leave ownership in the hands of those who control the underlying protocol, not an application such as Facebook or Amazon. “Users can own their data and own the network,” he adds.

Mr Carlson-Wee’s enthusiasm is a sign of the coin mania that has been sweeping Silicon Valley, drawing in the familiar mix of ideologues, entrepreneurs and opportunists. Though only 27, he has raised $250m from four of the best-known venture capitalists, including Sequoia Capital.

What supporters see as a profound financial innovation, however, others warn can be an easy route to creating funny money. When buyers have been so willing to purchase currencies issued on nothing more than the promise of a future market, it’s not surprising that so many are trying to mint new ones.

“There is this hype that blockchains can change the world,” says Mr Williams. “It’s like the hype of the dotcom bubble, when you had to put a ‘dotcom’ on the end of everything.”

Sceptics argue that creating a separate currency for each application is unnecessary and that any digital currency, including bitcoin, could be used. Forcing people to buy app-specific tokens traps them with a holding that has a high chance of ending up worthless.

Proponents of the coin boom say this misses the point. If a market succeeds, then its currency will be more in demand. Since their supplies are capped from the outset, anyone holding a currency would benefit from its increasing value. This chance to profit from the growth of a network also provides a built-in incentive, making people who own tokens more likely to make use of the new networks.

It would be like a social network where early adopters make much of the profit if the business takes off, says one venture capital investor, who refuses to speak publicly for fear of being seen to add to the hype. “I’m getting Facebook bucks that grow with the network,” the person says.
Paris Hilton uses Twitter to support LydianCoin, a currency for a mooted advertising market that its backers hope will raise $100m

Selling coins has another advantage that the ICOs are less keen to highlight: it exploits a regulatory loophole. By selling a currency rather than shares they stay outside the scope of securities regulation, removing any constraints on how they market their offerings.

This is one reason given by FunFair, a blockchain casino based in London, for creating its own Fun tokens. In a rare admission of the regulatory attractions of coin sales, it admitted at the end of August that it “could’ve been easier” to let people use cash and then pay them a dividend based on the company’s profits, but added: “Our lawyers rightly warned us not to do this as it would’ve risked us being classed as an unregistered security.”

Regulators are working on closing this loophole. The US Securities and Exchange Commission said in July that it had determined that many coins were in fact a type of security, and would look at the underlying nature of each ICO to determine whether they should be regulated as securities.
Recommended

Bears target ways to bet on cryptocurrency mania imploding
SEC looks to deflate bubble in ‘Initial Coin Offerings’
Bitcoin and tulips: right bulb moment
Alphaville’s ICOmedy series

For their creators, ICOs have another obvious attraction. They have made it possible to raise far larger amounts than start-ups can usually tap, at least as long as enough investors can be persuaded to suspend their disbelief.

An early-stage open source company like Protocol Labs, for instance, might normally expect to raise an initial round of $10m from traditional start-up investors. But through the sale of Filecoin, it has already raised more than 25-times that. Based on prices buyers paid in the ICO, extra coins the company has retained for sale are notionally worth more than $350m.

The history of tech bubbles suggests that throwing such large amounts of cash at unproven new businesses often ends in tears. Of the Filecoin sale, the largest ICO to date, one investor says: “They got a bit carried away because the demand was there.”

The ICO bulls take a different view. The huge amounts flowing into coin start-ups, says Mr Carlson-Wee, are an indication that the old barriers to capital formation have collapsed: with anyone free to invest, the coin start-ups can look forward to unconstrained growth.

“I actually take this to be an inflection point,” he says. “The genie is out of the bottle and the pace of innovation has changed permanently.”
The race to develop a ‘blockchain world’

In one echo of the earlier internet bubble, the ease of launching an initial coin offering has already led to a splurge of “me-too” projects.

The idea of creating a decentralised real estate market, for instance, has led to more than 10 rival projects, among them Smartre, REAL, Estate Coin and Recoin. And more than a dozen online betting networks have been proposed or already funded, with names such as BetMaster, FunFair, QuickBetCoin and Wagerr.

Much of this reflects an attempt to turn ICOs into a form of “general start-up equity financing”, says Naval Ravikant, head of AngelList, a San Francisco-based network for connecting early-stage investors. The idea would be better if it was restricted to “a small but important category of venture investments — tokens powering distributed protocols with strong community support”, he says.

That belief has led to a hunt among investors for the projects with the potential to become the Facebooks, Googles and Amazons of the blockchain world.

The best uses in the short term will be ones where interactions can be fully automated, and where a blockchain can capture the totality of a transaction, says Matt Huang of Sequoia Capital. “If you need humans involved, it doesn’t work so well.” Trading storage space might be one such market, he adds.

Polychain Capital’s Olaf Carlson-Wee goes further, arguing a new computing infrastructure, based on blockchain-intermediated markets, will be the first big opportunity of the coin boom, and that more complex applications are likely to take longer to develop.

“The general idea of a sharing economy for computational resources is a rich vein. It doesn’t have room for human misbehaviour,” says Mr Huang.
Copyright The Financial Times Limited 2017.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (14 Sep 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Todavía hay noticias contradictorias al respecto.
> De todas formas, mi no entender como un pais tan invertido en grandes mineros de btc y otras cryptos va a cerrar los exchanges; también es algo contradictorio.





Muy simple, los chinos son muy listos, y lo que han hecho es prohibir a sus ciudadanos meterse en una burbuja de la que creen que está a punto de corregirse (si no lo está haciendo ya).


----------



## p_pin (14 Sep 2017)

martillohidraulico dijo:


> Se dice que btce ha anunciado el cierre...
> 
> Pero como bien comenta uno por aquí de china hay que coger la info con pinzas



::::::

Es al revés, en teoría mañana abren, un ejemplo de como la justicia actuó contra una web, y vuelve a abrir... "puertas al campo" y tal:

Casa de cambio BTC-e lanzará su nueva plataforma el 15 de septiembre | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## mamendurrio (14 Sep 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> ::::::
> 
> Es al revés, en teoría mañana abren, un ejemplo de como la justicia actuó contra una web, y vuelve a abrir... "puertas al campo" y tal:
> 
> Casa de cambio BTC-e lanzará su nueva plataforma el 15 de septiembre | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas



Es oficial, lo han anunciado en su Tweet que cierran el 30 sept:
BTCC (@YourBTCC) on Twitter

Quires decir que entretanto han abierto una nueva plataforma en USA: 
BTCC - Your Bitcoin Company ?


----------



## tolomeo (14 Sep 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Es oficial, lo han anunciado en su Tweet que cierran el 30 sept:
> BTCC (@YourBTCC) on Twitter
> 
> Quires decir que entretanto han abierto una nueva plataforma en USA:
> BTCC - Your Bitcoin Company ?



Confundes BTCChina con BTC-e


----------



## mamendurrio (14 Sep 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Confundes BTCChina con BTC-e




Si veo que Pin se referia a BTC-E

El enlace que he puesto es de BTC China, mismo grupo, que tiene tambien su filial en USA; es el mismo grupo:

https://www.btcc.com/
*BTCC.com is for International users* (except Mining Pool). All *Chinese users should go to BTCChina.com*, a new exchange website dedicated to the China market.

La web antigua de BTC-Ex sin embargo ha sido embargada por el Dept Justicia USA:
https://btc-e.com/index.html
La nueva parece que si funciona:
BTC-E | Bitcoin Exchange, Namecoin Exchange, Litecoin Exchange, BTC Exchange


----------



## mamendurrio (14 Sep 2017)

Por eso China es el mayor minero de BTC del mundo y tal...


----------



## p_pin (14 Sep 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Si veo que Pin se referia a BTC-E
> 
> El enlace que he puesto es de BTC China, mismo grupo, que tiene tambien su filial en USA; es el mismo grupo:
> 
> ...



Sí, yo me refiero a lo que cito, un forero hablaba de btc-e, y de eso hablé

BTC-e fue embargada, sale el mensaje nada más entrar, según leí les quitaron el fiat... pero consiguieron recuperar buena parte de las direcciones de criptomonedas (ejemplo de como te pueden quitar el fiat pero no las criptos), y por eso van a re-abrir, en el anterior mensaje mío está la dirección nueva, al parecer también tienen un "plan" para que los clientes recuperen sus saldos...
Ya veremos


----------



## Arctic (14 Sep 2017)

No sé vosotros, pero si los gobiernos no quisiesen prohibir Bitcoin yo no le vería mucho interés.


----------



## Rajoy (14 Sep 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> https://www.btcc.com/
> *BTCC.com is for International users* (except Mining Pool). All *Chinese users should go to BTCChina.com*, a new exchange website dedicated to the China market.



Como bien dices hay dos webs diferenciadas, una para extranjeros: *BTCC*.com y la otra para chinorris: *BTCChina*.com
Es ésta última la que suspende sus actividades el 30 de septiembre. Imagino que para estudiar y adecuarse a lo que establece el regulador chino ... para los chinos. Y básicamente tiene que ver no con bitcoin, sino con la nueva normativa anti ICO's del gobierno chino. La otra sigue funcionando sin problemas.

Lo dicho: BUY THE DIP !


----------



## Don Meliton (14 Sep 2017)

Después de una semana papando moscas, toca lanzarse a buscar informacion como pollos sin cabeza. 

Momentos impagables


----------



## martillohidraulico (14 Sep 2017)

joder donde esta el suelo?

acaba de atravesar el 3400 como un cohete

se ha roto? alguna prediccion?


----------



## Arctic (14 Sep 2017)

keinur dijo:


> No debería perder los 2950. Ahí espero el rebote pa entrar, con mucho miedo



Yo acabo de mandar pasta a Kraken. A ver si llega para el fin de semana, que se prepara calentito.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (14 Sep 2017)

Estos se tienen que estar cortando los guevos...

Sale a la venta la primera promoción de viviendas en bitcoins - elEconomista.es


Así, Aston Plaza & Residences ha sacado a la venta sobre plano una promoción de 1.133 apartamentos en Dubai repartidos en dos torres, que se terminarán a finales de 2019. De ellos, unos 400 ya se han vendido con dinero convencional, y 150 se pueden adquirir con bitcoins...
Como referencia para la venta en bitcoins han tomado el cambio de la divisa digital *a 5 de septiembre, desde los 28,15 bitcoins *(unos 128.000 dólares)


----------



## jurbu (14 Sep 2017)

China, ha confirmado que detendrá completamente el comercio en la plataforma, a partir del 30 de septiembre.

China a finales de 2016 representó casi el 90% de todas las operaciones en cripto-monedas. Beijing comenzó a introducir varios tipos de restricciones, y ahora representan sólo el 40% del comercio mundial.
Después de este anuncio... 

Bitcoin en caída libre tras posible prohibición en China - FayerWayer


----------



## enege74 (14 Sep 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Yo acabo de mandar pasta a Kraken. A ver si llega para el fin de semana, que se prepara calentito.



Perdón por el "off topic" pero suelen tardar mucho en ponerlo a disposición? Hice un envío SEPA y me lo tienen "on hold"

Gracias!


----------



## Rajoy (15 Sep 2017)

Cómo se está poniendo esto de troles ! Cuando aparece ElGranHeroeAmericano es que el trollmeter está en la zona roja ... sólo falta Kuesko ::

Hagan juego señores que ya se está parando la bolita. Rebote en 3, 2, 1 ...


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (15 Sep 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Cómo se está poniendo esto de troles ! Cuando aparece ElGranHeroeAmericano es que el trollmeter está en la zona roja ... sólo falta Kuesko ::
> 
> Hagan juego señores que ya se está parando la bolita. Rebote en 3, 2, 1 ...



¡Todavía no, que no me ha llegado la transferencia a Kraken !


----------



## destru (15 Sep 2017)

Yo también estoy esperando la transferencia en kraken, a ver si estamos a tiempo!


----------



## Arctic (15 Sep 2017)

enege74 dijo:


> Perdón por el "off topic" pero suelen tardar mucho en ponerlo a disposición? Hice un envío SEPA y me lo tienen "on hold"
> 
> Gracias!



Me da que te has pasado de los limites de tu nivel de registro. Me pasó a mi a primeros de año y me tuvieron la pasta retenida 8 días. 

En condiciones normales, al día siguiente de enviarlo (si lo haces a una hora prudencial) lo tienes.


----------



## workforfood (15 Sep 2017)

cagao dijo:


> Que rebote ni que hostias, si está cayendo por debajo de los 3100€. Lo que yo no sé es cómo cojones metéis pasta con esos precios. Yo lo hice entorno a los 900, pero y una polla por encima de 3000.



Porque son especuladores.


----------



## jam14 (15 Sep 2017)

cagao dijo:


> Que rebote ni que hostias, si *está cayendo por debajo de los 3100€*. Lo que yo no sé es cómo cojones metéis pasta con esos precios. Yo lo hice entorno a los 900, pero y una polla por encima de 3000.



2500 ya... :rolleye:


----------



## Rajoy (15 Sep 2017)

destru dijo:


> Yo también estoy esperando la transferencia en kraken, a ver si estamos a tiempo!



Estaréis. El que te diga que siempre compra en mínmos y vende en máximos miente como un bellaco. Independientemente de que aún pueda caer algo más, ha corregido casi un 40% desde máximos.

Estamos muriendo una vez más, pero la gráfica de bitcoin lleva años siendo como la del Ave Fénix 

BUY THE DIP !


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (15 Sep 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Porque son especuladores.



Claro, porque tú lo digas. Comparada con tus pajas mentales la realidad no es nada para ti.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (15 Sep 2017)

El otro día una orden de venta de mercado de 2 millones de dólares en bitcoins, hizo bajar la cotización del mercado unos 8000 millones de dólares la capitalización del Bitcoin.

La realidad era que esos 2 millones fueron el detonante, pero en realidad fue mucho más dinero, es lo que yo llamo "efecto avalancha" (creo que se sobreentiende), pero tampoco fueron 8000$ millones los necesarios para tirarlo abajo, sino muchísimo menos, mirando el volumen diría que unos 200$ millones. 

Es decir, que para tirar la capitalización bursátil unos 8000$ millones, solo fueron necesarios unos 200$ millones. Es decir, solo un 2.5%. 

Ahora pensad en China, y en lo que implica el cierre de los exchanges. 
Si cierran los exchanges, es lógico pensar que todos los chinos tendrán que vender sus criptomonedas y sacar su fiat del exchange, y muchos lo harán mucho antes de que se produzca el cierre de los exchanges ante la posibilidad de la falta de liquidez de estos--> es decir están en modo "panic sell". Y los que no estén en modo panic sell, también acabarán cerrando sus posiciones (los exchanges lo harán antes de cerrar)

Ahora sumadle que China mueve entorno al 15% del volumen mundial, y si un 2.5% puede tirar la capitalización abajo 8000$ millones... con una regla de tres, un 15% del volumen lo tiraría 48.000$ millones (supongamos que desde máximos). Eso dejaría la capitalización en unos 35$ billones, o unos 1659$ por bitcoin. 

Suponiendo que el precio de China acabará siendo más barato que el precio en los exchanges americanos, por ejemplo un 20% (los arbitrajistas a medida que se acerque la fecha límite de cierre de los exchanges chinos, aprovecharán cada vez menos las oportunidades de arbitraje), el precio mínimo que podría alcanzar el bitcoin esta vez, podría ser los 2000$ aproximadamente (1659*1.2).

Es lo que sería el peor escenario posible con los datos actuales, es decir, suponiendo que todos los chinos entren en modo panic sell... es mucho suponer. 

Ahora bien, siempre pueden salir más y más cisnes negros (como la reciente que India dará validez a las criptomonedas emitidas por bancos centrales)... o quien sabe... alguno blanco como que al cabo de unas pocas semanas, reabran los exchanges chinos tras conseguir la licencia para operar como exchanges, porque China, banear solo ha baneado las icos, no el Bitcoin, y han cerrado los exchanges porque no tienen licencia.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (15 Sep 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Estaréis. El que te diga que siempre compra en mínmos y vende en máximos miente como un bellaco. Independientemente de que aún pueda caer algo más, ha corregido casi un 40% desde máximos.



Es el chollo del casino este de las bolsas: cuando ganan siempre hace buena publicidad. Cuando pierden callan como putas.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (15 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Ahora pensad en China, y en lo que implica el cierre de los exchanges.
> Si cierran los exchanges, es lógico pensar que todos los chinos tendrán que vender sus criptomonedas y sacar su fiat del exchange, y muchos lo harán mucho antes de que se produzca el cierre de los exchanges ante la posibilidad de la falta de liquidez de estos--> es decir están en modo "panic sell". Y los que no estén en modo panic sell, también acabarán cerrando sus posiciones (los exchanges lo harán antes de cerrar)



Resulta que la moneda libertaria supuestamente independiente de gobiernos y chiringuitos es un chiringo sujeto con palillos.


----------



## barborico (15 Sep 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Resulta que el precio a corto plazo de la moneda libertaria independiente de gobiernos y chiringuitos es un chiringo sujeto con palillos.



Te he corregido.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (15 Sep 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Resulta que la moneda libertaria supuestamente independiente de gobiernos y chiringuitos es un chiringo sujeto con palillos.



Cualquier cosa valorada en FIAT, está sujeto a todo lo que afecta al FIAT. 

Y esto ocurre en todo, desde el bitcoin, hasta los bancos, o las acciones de Apple. 

La bolsa funciona así.


----------



## Cui Bono (15 Sep 2017)

Refugiaos en OmiseGo si teneis alergia al FIAT. 
Tiene un canal que no parece que vayan a dejar que se rompa sus cuidadores. Mirad la gráfica a un mes o tres meses frente a ETH o BTC.


----------



## jam14 (15 Sep 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Independientemente de que aún pueda caer algo más, ha corregido casi un 40% desde máximos.



Ha descrito una estructura de dos impulsos de similar cuantía, que ahora está comenzando a corregir... Y parece que se encamina hacia la "zona aurea" (0.618)

Mi consejo es vender en los rebotes, (que los habrá) como si no hubiera mañana, porque esta corrección va para largo.

Suerte a los pillados...


----------



## enege74 (15 Sep 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Me da que te has pasado de los limites de tu nivel de registro. Me pasó a mi a primeros de año y me tuvieron la pasta retenida 8 días.
> 
> En condiciones normales, al día siguiente de enviarlo (si lo haces a una hora prudencial) lo tienes.



Tengo Tier2 activado y desde luego no llego a los 2.000 de límite diario. Supongo que habrá que esperar a que respondan al mail que les he mandado.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Sep 2017)

Vamos a poner un recordatorio para todos aquellos despistados que se están dejando nublar la razón por tonterías en el precio de unos exchanges chinos más opacos que el ojete de un grillo:







Así mejor. Mucho mejor.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (15 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Vamos a poner un recordatorio para todos aquellos despistados que se están dejando nublar la razón por tonterías en el precio de unos exchanges chinos más opacos que el ojete de un grillo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo diría que los exchanges chinos han sido modélicos, rápida retirada de dinero, ni un solo hackeo a diferencia de exchanges occidentales, perfecta ejecución de órdenes (en kraken a veces pones una orden market y tardas media hora en salir)... 

Por ahora no me han mostrado ni un solo "red flag" para dudar de ellos. 

De hecho esta misma mañana he transferido de OKEX a OKCOIN.CN todo, y he retirado el fiat a mi cuenta de Shanghai, la transferencia me llegó en 20minutos.

Hace unas semanas también retiré de Bitfinex, Kraken, y Coinbase, (3 días, 1 semana, y dos días, fueron el tiempo que tardaron en que me llegara el dinero a mis cuentas bancarias respectivamente).


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Sep 2017)

indenaiks dijo:


> Refugiaos en OmiseGo si teneis alergia al FIAT.



Ni con tus claves privadas, colega, pero gracias de todos modos por el "consejo"


----------



## Rajoy (15 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> El otro día una orden de venta de mercado de 2 millones de dólares en bitcoins, hizo bajar la cotización del mercado unos 8000 millones de dólares la capitalización del Bitcoin.
> 
> La realidad era que esos 2 millones fueron el detonante, pero en realidad fue mucho más dinero, es lo que yo llamo "efecto avalancha" (creo que se sobreentiende), pero tampoco fueron 8000$ millones los necesarios para tirarlo abajo, sino muchísimo menos, mirando el volumen diría que unos 200$ millones.
> 
> ...




Efectivamente, a mi me parece el peor escenario por varios motivos:

- En el caso del fiat pueden sacarlo del exchange tal como apuntas o, si su intención era comprar, comprar bitcoins baratos y transferírselos a su wallet fuera del exchange.

- En el caso de los bitcoins para sacarlos de los exchanges una opción es venderlos a precio de derribo, de hecho si los tenían allí y no son el resultado de una operación previa de compra en el propio exchange, los tenían allí para venderlos. Pero existen otras como son transferírselos a su propio wallet y esperar tiempos mejores o a otro exchange que no sea chino.

- Habría que saber cuántos de los poseedores de bitcoins chinos son hodlers y, salvo que son chinos y les encanta especular, no hay porque suponer que no haya un porcentaje similar al de otras nacionalidades. Es decir un porcentaje elevado. Y a esos no les preocupa especialmente que algún exchange cierre temporalmente.

Pero coincido contigo en que puedan aparecer más cisnes negros, parece que bitcoin había subido demasiado ...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Yo diría que los exchanges chinos han sido modélicos, rápida retirada de dinero, ni un solo hackeo a diferencia de exchanges occidentales, perfecta ejecución de órdenes (en kraken a veces pones una orden market y tardas media hora en salir)...
> 
> Por ahora no me han mostrado ni un solo "red flag" para dudar de ellos.
> 
> ...



No sabes cuánto me alegro por ti.

¿También te parecían modélicos cuando operaban sin comisiones y reportaban un volumen de transacciones absolutamente irreal? ¿O cuando promocionaban sin ningún atisbo de vergüenza shitcoins que son meras estafas como Bitcoin cash?


----------



## p_pin (15 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> El otro día una orden de venta de mercado de 2 millones de dólares en bitcoins, hizo bajar la cotización del mercado unos 8000 millones de dólares la capitalización del Bitcoin.
> 
> La realidad era que esos 2 millones fueron el detonante, pero en realidad fue mucho más dinero, es lo que yo llamo "efecto avalancha" (creo que se sobreentiende), pero tampoco fueron 8000$ millones los necesarios para tirarlo abajo, sino muchísimo menos, mirando el volumen diría que unos 200$ millones.
> 
> ...



La cuestión es que no todos los chinos venderán... pero también, que los chinos no son los únicos que venden o han vendido. De ser así, es probable que la caída hubiera terminado. Yo entiendo lo que pasa más como la manipulación de la "mentes", meten miedo; coinciden noticias de China, alguna de ellas rumores, con las declaraciones del ceo de JP morgan, eso no es casualidad, tiene un objetivo. El detonante siempre es una gran vela roja, a partir de ahí a ver hasta donde llegan, por que aquí no hay un "banco central" para poner una gran orden para "parar la sangría"

Lo que sí veo, es que con este tema, se está produciendo un "trasvase". 
Como has comentado, los chinos han tenido mucho peso en btc y resto de alts, pero por lo que parece ahora van a tener menos peso  ...., lo que llamo "trasvase" es muchos chinos vendiendo btc a gente de "fuera de China".... En un momento de pánico la oferta de btc está desbordando la demanda. Pero estamos viendo volúmenes muy altos, y la gente que está comprando, lo hace en estas circunstancias "difíciles", esperando algo de esta inversión en el futuro. Esta coyuntura esta descentralizando aun más los usuarios btc, parece de perogrullo decir que China, después de ésto, no va a poder prohibir la criptos... ese cisne negro hay que tacharlo de la lista, cada vez quedan menos, si btc sobrevive será más fuerte, y el próximo cisne negro de "país x" prohibiendo criptos tendrá menos impacto posiblemente...

Yo sigo hodl, con mis migajas en cortos en cobertura, y con un largo x2 perdiendo un 12%


----------



## Rajoy (15 Sep 2017)

Ignorar Usuario dijo:


> Resulta que la moneda libertaria supuestamente independiente de gobiernos y chiringuitos es un chiringo sujeto con palillos.



Te has dejado el nick, barborico ...


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (15 Sep 2017)

barborico dijo:


> Te he corregido.



Tu corrección pretende limitar el defecto de BTC a su precio olvidándose de que como moneda su defecto es peor: no la usa ni Jesucristo.


----------



## barborico (15 Sep 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Tu corrección pretende limitar el defecto de BTC a su precio olvidándose de que como moneda su defecto es peor: no la usa ni Jesucristo.



Una cosa es bitcoin y otra es su precio.

Bitcoin es la parte matemática, criptográfica, ordenada del fenómeno (la tecnología).

El precio es la parte caótica, impredecible (la psicología humana tratando de medir su valor en una cantidad).

¿Otra vez con el argumento de los cuatro frikis? Si la usara todo dios el precio sería ordenes de magnitudes mayor.

Y no es mi multi Rajoy, yo no gasto de eso, ni falta que hace.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (15 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No sabes cuánto me alegro por ti.
> 
> ¿También te parecían modélicos cuando operaban sin comisiones y reportaban un volumen de transacciones absolutamente irreal? ¿O cuando promocionaban sin ningún atisbo de vergüenza shitcoins que son meras estafas como Bitcoin cash?



¿Lo mismo que están haciendo los exchanges coreanos?

No es que me pareciera éticamente bien que operasen sin comisiones e hicieran wash trade, ni me importa que promocionen alt-coins, todas los exchanges lo hacen, es su negocio crear el mayor volumen de negociación posible para ganar el máximo de comisiones. 

Pero es gracias precisamente a que hubo washtrades y se pudiese operar sin comisiones, la razón por la que fue posible hacer arbitrajes del 10% varias veces durante 2 años. 

No te equivoques, ya lo dije antes, yo no soy de ningún "equipo", estoy aquí para ganar dinero, y realmente creo en el futuro del bitcoin, pero no se trata de lo que yo crea, sino de lo que cree la mayor parte de los participantes en el mercado. 

Los chinos son todos unos gamblers, y se creen que esto es el casino, no puedes pedirles que sean tan HODLers como tú, especialmente cuando ellos compraron a 4000$, y tú a un solo dígito.

Por tanto en lo que a mi me afecta, los exchanges chinos han sido modélicos con lo que es importante para mi forma de inversión.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (15 Sep 2017)

barborico dijo:


> Bitcoin es la parte matemática, criptográfica, ordenada del fenómeno (la tecnología).



Eso no es bitcoin, es cualquier cripto de las infinitas posibles.



barborico dijo:


> Si la usara todo dios el precio sería ordenes de magnitudes mayor.



Si mi abuela tuviese ruedas...

No la usa ni Jesucristo ni hay visos de que eso cambie.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Los chinos son todos unos gamblers, y se creen que esto es el casino, no puedes pedirles que sean tan HODLers como tú, especialmente cuando ellos compraron a 4000$, y tú a un solo dígito.
> 
> Por tanto en lo que a mi me afecta, los exchanges chinos han sido modélicos con lo que es importante para mi forma de inversión.



Algunos de nosotros entramos en esto cuando ni siquiera las wallets estaban protegidas por cifrado. Nos teníamos que hacer nosotros solitos todo el trabajo de seguridad y de prevención de hackeo de las claves privadas. A veces os olvidáis de que, si ahora Bitcoins es mucho más sencillo de utilizar, es porque otros antes que vosotros se han pegado el currazo de hacéroslo cómodo y seguro.

Digo yo que eso tendréis que pagárnoslo de alguna forma, ¿no?

---------- Post added 15-sep-2017 at 12:18 ----------




Rajoy dijo:


> Te has dejado el nick, barborico ...



Ignusuario es Putinreretraso.

Cualquier usuario que se haga después del correspondiente baneo es fácil de detectárselo. Con dos o tres posts ya se sabe que es él porque su estilo es inconfundible (muy agresivo aunque luego supongo que en persona no tendrá ni media hostia).

Tú mira cualquier nuevo usuario que se meta a degüello a los hilos de Bitcoin y lo cruzas con los usuarios que defienden a Putin en los otros hilos y que también aparecen por los hilos magufos de las enfermedades/vacunas y con un 99% de probabilidad será Putin.


----------



## Claudius (15 Sep 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Yo no veo un escenario tan negativo. Siempre he pensado que la prohibición de Bitcoin en China debería incrementar su valor. Si realmente los chinos lo ven como una opción para sacar dinero del país, cuantos menos BTC haya en circulación, más valdrá cada BTC. Al menos en el mercado negro.
> 
> P*or otro lado quienes más estaban comprando durante los último meses, mucho más que los chinos, eran los Koreanos.* Y allí sigue siendo legal.
> 
> Es normal que los las subidas que llevamos desde comienzos de año haya una corrección. Lo de China ha sido la excusa perfecta, nada más. Y no tengo ninguna duda que antes de final de año habremos recuperado o superado los 5000$.



No se a dónde irá su cotización vs FIAT, lo que ya es evidente y contrastado por muchas veces, aunque se diga que solo mueven el 15%, es que cuando quieren desde China, mueven el árbol para que caiga la fruta, ha funcionado, y funciona, ya veremos si algún día deja ese patrón.
Y desde el punto de vista especulativo a fiat hay que tenerlo muy presente. 

Un inversior que cree servicios en la red Bitcoin y subyacentes debiera estar tranquilo, y no obsesionarse con el precio, sino en comercializar esos servicios.


----------



## Registrador (15 Sep 2017)

Pues que queréis que os diga? A mi cuanto menos dependa el Bitcoin de los chinos mejor. Si se cargan a Jihan y tres o cuatro exchanges chinorris me alegran el día.


----------



## Rajoy (15 Sep 2017)

barborico dijo:


> Y no es mi multi Rajoy, yo no gasto de eso, ni falta que hace.



Lo se, era un juego de palabras entre *Ignusuario Norar* e *Ignorar usuario* ...


----------



## p_pin (15 Sep 2017)

La noticia en este momento es portada en bolsamanía

El precio del bitcoin pierde cerca de 1.000 dólares en una semana por el cerco de China - Bolsamanía.com

_Indicador contrario rules_ ajajaj


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (15 Sep 2017)

Va a caerse de los 3.000 ... pensáis que la rotura de esta barrera psicolociga acelerará la velocidad de despeñe?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Sep 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> No acabo de ver el argumento de que bitcoin se impondrá o sí o sí porque "son limitados"... Que hay otras mil criptomonedas cojones :-D...



Hay infinitas recetas de paella. Pero eso no implica que puedes elaborar infinitas paellas. La cantidad de paellas que se pueden cocinar en el mundo es limitada y, en última instancia, su cantidad está limitada por la energía que el sol es capaz de aportarnos.

Con Bitcoin pasa exactamente lo mismo. Aunque existan infinitos algoritmos posibles de criptomonedas, sólo podemos tener un Bitcoin.

Da igual que lo quieras entender o no. La realidad está ahí y os lo llevamos demostrando ya va casi para diez años. Sois los negacionistas los que estáis teniendo un problema a la hora de comprender la tozuda realidad.


----------



## barborico (15 Sep 2017)

China's Bitcoin Exchanges Receive Shutdown Orders and Closure Timeline - CoinDesk



> 1. Before 20 September 6pm, exchanges shall come up with a detailed risk-free clearing plan, and send this plan to the office. Exchanges shall deal with their claims and liabilities properly, and insure that investors’ funds and virtual currencies are safe.
> 
> 2. Before 20 September 6pm, exchanges shall determine a bank account, which will be used for depositing user funds. All other accounts in banks and other non-bank payment service providers shall be canceled and reported to the Business Management Department of People’s Bank of China.
> 
> ...


----------



## destru (15 Sep 2017)

Parece que hay rebote, sube más de 300$ en menos de media hora.


----------



## Registrador (15 Sep 2017)

Fluctuat nec mergitur

"Sacudido por las olas pero nunca hundido"


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (15 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Hay infinitas recetas de paella. Pero eso no implica que puedes elaborar infinitas paellas. La cantidad de paellas que se pueden cocinar en el mundo es limitada y, en última instancia, su cantidad está limitada por la energía que el sol es capaz de aportarnos.



Pues como las criptos aporten toda la moneda que permita el Sol hiperinflación será de proporciones cósmicas.


----------



## martillohidraulico (15 Sep 2017)

keinur dijo:


> No debería perder los 2950. Ahí espero el rebote pa entrar, con mucho miedo



Crack!!!!!!!!


----------



## mamendurrio (15 Sep 2017)

martillohidraulico dijo:


> joder donde esta el suelo?
> 
> acaba de atravesar el 3400 como un cohete
> 
> se ha roto? alguna prediccion?



haber bajado debajo $ 3135 deja abierto mucho mas bajo. quizas <2500

---------- Post added 15-sep-2017 at 16:36 ----------




Arctic dijo:


> Yo acabo de mandar pasta a Kraken. A ver si llega para el fin de semana, que se prepara calentito.



En btccc Usa aceptan compra con tarjeta de credito a 5%....a lo mejor vale la pena comparado con hacer transferencias, que tambien cuestan la mayoria...


----------



## mamendurrio (15 Sep 2017)

Parece que TODOS los exchanges Chinos tienen que cerrar par fin de mes:


Breaking:

VIaBTC cerrando 30 sep:
Twitter


----------



## p_pin (15 Sep 2017)

Viabtc es el propulsor de btccash......... btccrash??


----------



## Claudius (15 Sep 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Otra cosa es que mañana el bitcoin fuese tan importante a nivel económico que ni los estados mismos se atreviesen a cerrar estas redes de relaciones... Pero hoy no es el caso, y te puedes quedar en bragas.









[youtube]YHwYD5fFLR4[/youtube]

Tora, Tora, Tora.

Por cierto, la historia del Japón y China van ligada como la de España con Francia o UK.


----------



## Skull & Bones (15 Sep 2017)

rebotando..... pero en china 700$ de diferencia....

Bitstamp 3772.51 

Bitfinex 3772.6 

OKCoin 3055


----------



## Skull & Bones (16 Sep 2017)

Boza con Valdez || Las Criptomonedas y el valor Bolívar - Oro (05/09/2017) - YouTube


----------



## sirpask (16 Sep 2017)

Dedicada a Nico.


----------



## sandio (16 Sep 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Dedicada a Nico.



Si ¿eh? ha recuperado lo que ha perdido 2 días, ahora solo le quedan otras 2 semanas 

Si las ratas son las primeras en abandonar el barco ¿como se llama a quien no lo abandona jamás?


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (16 Sep 2017)

sandio dijo:


> Si ¿eh? ha recuperado lo que ha perdido 2 días, ahora solo le quedan otras 2 semanas
> 
> Si las ratas son las primeras en abandonar el barco ¿como se llama a quien no lo abandona jamás?



Se le llama capitán del barco.


----------



## Hannibal (16 Sep 2017)

mugriento dijo:


> Se le llama capitán del barco.



Buen zasca.

Algún día tendremos que analizar por qué varios CMs de podemos y hasta una feminazi del PSOE hacen campaña contra bitcoin tanto en este hilo como en el principal, porque da para hilo en conspiraciones ienso:


----------



## carnival (16 Sep 2017)

mugriento dijo:


> Se le llama capitán del barco.



Hace un rato iba dando un paseo por el parque y he escuchado un gran ZASCA. Ahora ya se de dónde ha venido.


----------



## lewis (16 Sep 2017)

El intento por parte de China por dominar Bitcoin les ha salido rana con el experimentito (Bch) y ahora al pataleo.


----------



## sirpask (16 Sep 2017)

La foto del dia....






Menos mal que ya no sorprenden a nadie.


----------



## p_pin (16 Sep 2017)

Volumen diario de transacciones con Bitcoin alcanza máximo historico tras noticias de China | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## Arctic (16 Sep 2017)

```

```



p_pin dijo:


> Volumen diario de transacciones con Bitcoin alcanza máximo historico tras noticias de China | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas



Más de 4.000 millones de dolares negociados en 24 horas. Vuelven a quedar en evidencia los que decían que aquí no hay liquidez y que llegado el momento no se puede salir. No me cabe en la cabeza como se puede ser tan imbécil.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (16 Sep 2017)

Hannibal dijo:


> Buen zasca.
> 
> Algún día tendremos que analizar por qué varios CMs de podemos y hasta una feminazi del PSOE hacen campaña contra bitcoin tanto en este hilo como en el principal, porque da para hilo en conspiraciones ienso:



Hola!

¿Que es CM?
Y ¿Quienes de podemos hacen campaña contra bitcoin? ¿algún enlace?

Lo pregunto porque lo único que he oido del tema sobre podemos es que Echenique tiene bitcois y litecoins, incluso los tiene delarados en su lista pública de bienes.

Gracias!


----------



## Registrador (16 Sep 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Lo pregunto porque lo único que he oido del tema sobre podemos es que Echenique tiene bitcois y litecoins, incluso los tiene delarados en su lista pública de bienes.



Y? Te sorprende? Los líderes del partido comunista se pasaban el día criticando el sistema capitalista y al mismo tiempo viviendo como reyes. Los líderes de Podemos lo mismo, todos millonarios y criticando el capital todo el santo día. Monedero y Pablito deben de descojonarse (en privado) de los piojosos que les apoyan cuando piensan en los millones que tienen en el banco.


----------



## Rekt (16 Sep 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> ¿Que es CM?
> Y ¿Quienes de podemos hacen campaña contra bitcoin? ¿algún enlace?
> ...



Me resulta curioso como socialistas se unen al carro de bitcoin, cuando este lleva a una hiperinflación de fiat y deterioracion de servicios publicos por falta de producción como respaldo de moneda.

Pero en fin, tontos útiles bienvenidos.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (16 Sep 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Y? Te sorprende? Los líderes del partido comunista se pasaban el día criticando el sistema capitalista y al mismo tiempo viviendo como reyes. Los líderes de Podemos lo mismo, todos millonarios y criticando el capital todo el santo día. Monedero y Pablito deben de descojonarse (en privado) de los piojosos que les apoyan cuando piensan en los millones que tienen en el banco.



Sólo he hecho una pregunta sencilla. No he dichio que me sorprenda ni que deje de hacerlo. Sólo es curiosidad.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2017 at 14:20 ----------




Rekt dijo:


> Me resulta curioso como socialistas se unen al carro de bitcoin, cuando este lleva a una hiperinflación de fiat y deterioracion de servicios publicos por falta de producción como respaldo de moneda.
> 
> Pero en fin, tontos útiles bienvenidos.




Pues esa es mi pregunta. Que yo sepa, cuando Echenique pilló los bitcoins era de Ciudadanos, no de Podemos. Y No recuerdo haber leído nada de Podemos en relacción con el bitcoin. Por eso pregunto.
Insisto: Es sólo curiosidad.


----------



## tixel (16 Sep 2017)

lewis dijo:


> El intento por parte de China por dominar Bitcoin les ha salido rana con el experimentito (Bch) y ahora al pataleo.



Menudas teorias, puedes explicarle algo a los legos si es q hay algo q explicar de lo que dices. ienso:

---------- Post added 16-sep-2017 at 15:46 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Buen zasca.
> 
> Algún día tendremos que analizar por qué varios CMs de podemos y hasta una feminazi del PSOE hacen campaña contra bitcoin tanto en este hilo como en el principal, porque da para hilo en conspiraciones ienso:



No se q hay q analizar, bitcoin se da de ostias literalmente con la basura q tiene esa gente en la cabeza, basada en estatismo y tratar a la gente como si ellos estuviesen en un nivel de conocimiento superior q exige pastorear al resto y los demás solo estamos para q puedan seguir parasitando.
Desde luego el q es socialista y afines y está metido en bitcoin tiene una empanada curiosa en la cabeza.


----------



## Hannibal (16 Sep 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> ¿Que es CM?
> Y ¿Quienes de podemos hacen campaña contra bitcoin? ¿algún enlace?
> ...



4 años en el foro, 160 mensajes... ienso:

Aún a riesgo de pecar de ingenuo, cm son las siglas de community manager, es decir, un relaciones públicas de empresas. En el caso de este foro, sobre todo de partidos políticos. Y yo no he dicho que podemos como tal haga campaña contra bitcoin, simplemente resalto que varios de sus muchísimos cms lo hagan. También es cierto que Nico no es precisamente de podemos pero curiosamente está de acuerdo con ellos ::

Yo personalmente tampoco es que sea un ferviente defensor de las criptos y estas subidas tan descomunales me huelen mucho a especulación pura y dura, pero espero que triunfen por dos motivos: porque tienen una cierta utilidad por un lado, y por otro porque deseo con todas mis fuerzas que acaben triunfando y mandando al dinero fiat a los infiernos de los que nunca debieron salir.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2017 at 16:16 ----------




tixel dijo:


> No se q hay q analizar, bitcoin se da de ostias literalmente con la basura q tiene esa gente en la cabeza, basada en estatismo y tratar a la gente como si ellos estuviesen en un nivel de conocimiento superior q exige pastorear al resto y los demás solo estamos para q puedan seguir parasitando.
> Desde luego el q es socialista y afines y está metido en bitcoin tiene una empanada curiosa en la cabeza.



Hombre, es cierto que si BTC triunfara, al Estado sólo le quedaría la fuerza para coaccionar al contribuyente para obligarle a pagar impuestos 

Pero precisamente por esto, lo raro es no ver a Nota, Promotroll y demás cms ppciudadanitas atacar también a BTC; a ver de dónde sacarían para robar entonces ienso:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Sep 2017)

mugriento dijo:


> Se le llama capitán del barco.


----------



## mamendurrio (16 Sep 2017)

Bobby Lee‏Verified account @bobbyclee Sep 15

Despite the recent price gyrations, my #*PriceTarget for #Bitcoin is now $USD $30,000*.

ENLACE a Tweet =====>Twitter
+
Se refiere a este año o dentro de varios años me pregunto ?....


----------



## endemoniado (16 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No se q hay q analizar, bitcoin se da de ostias literalmente con la basura q tiene esa gente en la cabeza, basada en estatismo y tratar a la gente como si ellos estuviesen en un nivel de conocimiento superior q exige pastorear al resto y los demás solo estamos para q puedan seguir parasitando.
> *Desde luego el q es socialista y afines y está metido en bitcoin tiene una empanada curiosa en la cabeza.*



Vaya absurdez. Vuestro dogmatismo ideológico os ciega y cualquiera que no crea a pie juntillas en la mano invisible de adam smith es un rojo totalitario que debería donar todas sus posesiones al pueblo e irse a vivir debajo de un puente para ser consecuente. El anarquismo de toda la vida ha sido socialista e incompatible con la centralización y el comunismo en el plano teórico es antiestatista otra cosa es en la práctica, lo que vosotros llamáis anarcocapitalismo o anarquismo libertario, con el cual intuyo que simpatizas, no es más que la sustición de la centralización estatal por la centralización de las multinacionales, es decir, una especie de neofeudalismo.

Si a alguien hace daño el bitcoin es precisamente a la banca y a su funcionamiento basado en deuda-fiat, el motor del sistema capitalista y de todo el tinglado estatista-liberal montado a su alrededor.


----------



## Hannibal (16 Sep 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> Si a alguien hace daño el bitcoin es precisamente a* la banca y a su funcionamiento basado en deuda-fiat*, el motor del sistema capitalista y de todo el tinglado estatista-liberal montado a su alrededor.



Casualmente los mismos a quien benefician los postulados de la izquierda actual: abrir fronteras y meter aquí a medio África y Sudamérica. Que la convivencia sea una mierda o aumenten los delitos es lo de menos, porque para ese sistema capitalista que tanto criticas, son consumidores de bancos (cuentas donde recibir paguitas), consumidores de electricidad y gas (Ibertrola approves) o de comida rápida . Ah, y más PIB para el gobierno, claro.

Pero los revolucionarios y anticapitalistas sois vosotros, no lo olvideis :no:

Edito y añado que en todo caso yo no quería iniciar aquí un debate político. Sobre la noticia de BTC en 30.000$, ¿en serio alguien cree que es factible? ienso:


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Sep 2017)

Hannibal dijo:


> Edito y añado que en todo caso yo no quería iniciar aquí un debate político. Sobre la noticia de BTC en 30.000$, ¿en serio alguien cree que es factible? ienso:




Me parece barato. Yo apuesto más por los $50.000 y de ahí para arriba.


----------



## endemoniado (16 Sep 2017)

Hannibal dijo:


> Casualmente los mismos a quien benefician los postulados de la izquierda actual: abrir fronteras y meter aquí a medio África y Sudamérica. Que la convivencia sea una mierda o aumenten los delitos es lo de menos, porque para ese sistema capitalista que tanto criticas, son consumidores de bancos (cuentas donde recibir paguitas), consumidores de electricidad y gas (Ibertrola approves) o de comida rápida . Ah, y más PIB para el gobierno, claro.
> 
> Pero los revolucionarios y anticapitalistas sois vosotros, no lo olvideis :no:
> 
> Edito y añado que en todo caso yo no quería iniciar aquí un debate político. Sobre la noticia de BTC en 30.000$, ¿en serio alguien cree que es factible? ienso:



Tú lo has dicho, la izquierda actual. Estoy completamente de acuerdo con lo que dices créeme, las discusiones políticas más tensas que he tenido han sido precisamente con personas de "izquierdas" y con la fauna progre, sea esta liberal o socialista. Tampoco pretendo desvirtuar el hilo pero si se sueltan chorradas que además crean división en la comunidad por mi parte no se van a quedar sin respuesta.


----------



## El Viejito (16 Sep 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> Si a alguien hace daño el bitcoin es precisamente a la banca y a su funcionamiento basado en deuda-fiat, el motor del sistema capitalista y de todo el tinglado estatista-liberal montado a su alrededor.



Bitcoin y todo el sistema cripto ha sido creado por los mismos banqueros judios de siempre, Bitcoin tan solo es un falsa bandera mas, cuando todos los goyim hayan abandonado Fiat y se hayan acostumbrado a vivir sin dinero físico, harán caer al Bitcoin e impondrán su propia criptomoneda, imaginemos un mundo sin dinero físico, en el que todo es virtual, donde controlaran completamento lo que hacemos con nuestro dinero, podrán robarnos directamente mediante impuestos sin poder evadirlos de ninguna manera,y no solo eso cualquiera que se oponga al sistema todo su dinero será confiscado. Todos los que especulan con las criptos porque saben que se van a forrar tienen toda la razón,pero los que aparte de eso creen que Btc y las criptos destruirán a los bancos, acabarán con las élites plutocráticas, etc, no se dan cuenta de que están cayendo en el juego cabalístico que se tienen montado los mismos de siempre.


----------



## p_pin (16 Sep 2017)

El Viejito dijo:


> Bitcoin y todo el sistema cripto ha sido creado por los mismos banqueros judios de siempre, Bitcoin tan solo es un falsa bandera mas, cuando todos los goyim hayan abandonado Fiat y se hayan acostumbrado a vivir sin dinero físico, harán caer al Bitcoin e impondrán su propia criptomoneda,* imaginemos un mundo sin dinero físico*, en el que todo es virtual, *donde controlaran completamento lo que hacemos con nuestro dinero, podrán robarnos directamente mediante impuestos sin poder evadirlos de ninguna manera,y no solo eso cualquiera que se oponga al sistema todo su dinero será confiscado. *Todos los que especulan con las criptos porque saben que se van a forrar tienen toda la razón,pero los que aparte de eso creen que Btc y las criptos destruirán a los bancos, acabarán con las élites plutocráticas, etc, no se dan cuenta de que están cayendo en el juego cabalístico que se tienen montado los mismos de siempre.



Pues a mi me parece que lo que describes es el actual mundo fiat, gobernado por los judíos y otras élites

Sobre la "posibilidad de confiscar", me viene a la cabeza BTC-e
Como sabrás, o quizás no, detuvieron al supuesto director de BTC-E acusándole de distintos delitos... 

Aquí su web "antigua", que al entrar salen las "chapas de sheriff" de que el sitio está cerrado
https://btc-e.com/index.html

Fueron embargadas todas las cuentas bancarias... peero lo que no pudieron "confiscar" son las cuenta de criptomonedas, muchas de ellas recuperadas y.... están otra vez en funcionamiento (según leí, con la promesa y un plan para devolver todo a sus clientes):

WEX | Bitcoin Exchange, Namecoin Exchange, Litecoin Exchange, BTC Exchange

Dicho ésto, me gustaría leer tu explicación de cómo se puede embargar una cuenta de btc...


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Sep 2017)

El Viejito dijo:


> Bitcoin y todo el sistema cripto ha sido creado por los mismos banqueros judios de siempre, Bitcoin tan solo es un falsa bandera mas, [...]




¿ Tienes alguna prueba de esto o simplemente es una paja mental de las tuyas ?


----------



## El Viejito (16 Sep 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Tienes alguna prueba de esto o simplemente es una paja mental de las tuyas ?



Esa pregunta demuestra que no tienes ni puta idea de quienes mandan realmente en el mundo y sus objetivos, menos aún de economía, llámalos Rothschild,Rockefeller, Warburg,Goldman Sachs,Wells Fargo o como te de la gana, todos y cada uno de ellos brazos ejecutores del sistema plutocrático judio,tienen la voluntad de hacer y deshacer a voluntad, ellos controlan los bancos centrales, ellos imprimen nuestro dinero, ellos tienen miles de robots que diariamente compran y venden billones y billones de dolares en milisegundos haciendo subir o bajar los precios a voluntad, TODO esta manipulado, y piensas que estos buenos judios que llevan siglos y siglos controlando la Economía a travéz del gran capital prestamista, van a permitir que salga una mierda llamada Bitcoin, y destruya todos lo que ellos han creado? Y lo peor aún entiendes lo que es el Bitcoin? Todos y cada uno de los Economistas que piensen que la solución a nuestros problemas son las criptomonedas no tienen ni idea de la verdadera naturaleza del problema, la raíz de todos los problemas se llama Usura, el concepto en sí de interés, el obtener beneficios por el simple hecho de prestar un capital, ese concepto antinatural que hace que esta serie de parásitos nos controlen y la única solución a esto es el Quebrantamiento de Interés del dinero .La tesis del préstamo a interés es el invento diabólico del gran capital. Solo ella posibilita la indolente vida de zángano de una minoría de poderosos del dinero, a costa de los pueblos creadores y de su capacidad de trabajo; es ella quien ha llevado a los contrastes abismales, inconciliables, al odio de clases, del que nace la guerra civil y la lucha fratricida. El único remedio, el remedio radical para la curación de la humanidad sufriente es: El quebrantamiento de la servidumbre del interés del dinero El quebrantamiento de la servidumbre del interés del dinero significa la única posible y definitiva liberación del trabajo productor de las potencias del dinero que dominan secretamente el orbe. El quebrantamiento de la servidumbre del interés significa la restauración de la libre personalidad, la salvación del hombre de la esclavización y también de la fascinación mágica en que su alma fue enredada por el mammonismo. Quien quiera combatir el capitalismo y el marxismo debe quebrar la servidumbre del interés. ¿Por donde debe comenzar el quebrantamiento de la servidumbre del interés? Por el capital prestamista. ¿Por que? Porque el capital prestamista es tan infinitamente superior frente a todo gran capital industrial, que las grandes potencias del dinero solo pueden ser combatidas eficientemente mediante el quebrantamiento de la servidumbre del interés del capital prestamista. 20:1 es la relación del capital prestamista con respecto al gran capital industrial. El quebrantamiento de la servidumbre del interés nos da la posibilidad de abolir todos los impuestos directos o indirectos. Oídlo, hombres creadores de valores de todos los países, de todos los estados y continentes: todos los recursos estatales que provienen de fuentes directas e indirectas van a parar íntegramente a los bolsillos del gran capital prestamista. Las rentas de todas las empresas estatales que producen utilidades, como el correo, el transporte, las minas, los bosques, etc., alcanzan completamente para poder costear todos los necesarios objetivos estatales en las áreas de educación, cultura, justicia, administración publica, previsión social, etc.


----------



## tolomeo (16 Sep 2017)

El Viejito dijo:


> Esa pregunta demuestra que no tienes ni puta idea de quienes mandan realmente en el mundo y sus objetivos, menos aún de economía, llámalos Rothschild,Rockefeller, Warburg,Goldman Sachs,Wells Fargo o como te de la gana, todos y cada uno de ellos brazos ejecutores del sistema plutocrático judio,tienen la voluntad de hacer y deshacer a voluntad, ellos controlan los bancos centrales, ellos imprimen nuestro dinero, ellos tienen miles de robots que diariamente compran y venden billones y billones de dolares en milisegundos haciendo subir o bajar los precios a voluntad, TODO esta manipulado, y piensas que estos buenos judios que llevan siglos y siglos controlando la Economía a travéz del gran capital prestamista, van a permitir que salga una mierda llamada Bitcoin, y destruya todos lo que ellos han creado? Y lo peor aún entiendes lo que es el Bitcoin? Todos y cada uno de los Economistas que piensen que la solución a nuestros problemas son las criptomonedas no tienen ni idea de la verdadera naturaleza del problema, la raíz de todos los problemas se llama Usura, el concepto en sí de interés, el obtener beneficios por el simple hecho de prestar un capital, ese concepto antinatural que hace que esta serie de parásitos nos controlen y la única solución a esto es el Quebrantamiento de Interés del dinero .La tesis del préstamo a interés es el invento diabólico del gran capital. Solo ella posibilita la indolente vida de zángano de una minoría de poderosos del dinero, a costa de los pueblos creadores y de su capacidad de trabajo; es ella quien ha llevado a los contrastes abismales, inconciliables, al odio de clases, del que nace la guerra civil y la lucha fratricida. El único remedio, el remedio radical para la curación de la humanidad sufriente es: El quebrantamiento de la servidumbre del interés del dinero El quebrantamiento de la servidumbre del interés del dinero significa la única posible y definitiva liberación del trabajo productor de las potencias del dinero que dominan secretamente el orbe. El quebrantamiento de la servidumbre del interés significa la restauración de la libre personalidad, la salvación del hombre de la esclavización y también de la fascinación mágica en que su alma fue enredada por el mammonismo. Quien quiera combatir el capitalismo y el marxismo debe quebrar la servidumbre del interés. ¿Por donde debe comenzar el quebrantamiento de la servidumbre del interés? Por el capital prestamista. ¿Por que? Porque el capital prestamista es tan infinitamente superior frente a todo gran capital industrial, que las grandes potencias del dinero solo pueden ser combatidas eficientemente mediante el quebrantamiento de la servidumbre del interés del capital prestamista. 20:1 es la relación del capital prestamista con respecto al gran capital industrial. El quebrantamiento de la servidumbre del interés nos da la posibilidad de abolir todos los impuestos directos o indirectos. Oídlo, hombres creadores de valores de todos los países, de todos los estados y continentes: todos los recursos estatales que provienen de fuentes directas e indirectas van a parar íntegramente a los bolsillos del gran capital prestamista. Las rentas de todas las empresas estatales que producen utilidades, como el correo, el transporte, las minas, los bosques, etc., alcanzan completamente para poder costear todos los necesarios objetivos estatales en las áreas de educación, cultura, justicia, administración publica, previsión social, etc.




Este tocho está muy bien, pero no tiene nada que ver con Bitcoin.
Primero estudia los fundamentos y verás que chocan frontalmente con lo que has puesto ahí. 
Son tan soberbios que ignoraron a los 4 frikis matemáticos que inventaron esto, luego se rieron de ello, e intentaron controlarlo. Ahora están asustados.
Las matemáticas son tozudas y tal.


----------



## Skull & Bones (16 Sep 2017)

El Viejito dijo:


> Esa pregunta demuestra que no tienes ni puta idea de quienes mandan realmente en el mundo y sus objetivos, menos aún de economía, llámalos Rothschild,Rockefeller, Warburg,Goldman Sachs,Wells Fargo o como te de la gana, todos y cada uno de ellos brazos ejecutores del sistema plutocrático judio,tienen la voluntad de hacer y deshacer a voluntad, ellos controlan los bancos centrales, ellos imprimen nuestro dinero, ellos tienen miles de robots que diariamente compran y venden billones y billones de dolares en milisegundos haciendo subir o bajar los precios a voluntad, TODO esta manipulado, y piensas que estos buenos judios que llevan siglos y siglos controlando la Economía a travéz del gran capital prestamista, van a permitir que salga una mierda llamada Bitcoin, y destruya todos lo que ellos han creado? Y lo peor aún entiendes lo que es el Bitcoin? Todos y cada uno de los Economistas que piensen que la solución a nuestros problemas son las criptomonedas no tienen ni idea de la verdadera naturaleza del problema, la raíz de todos los problemas se llama Usura, el concepto en sí de interés, el obtener beneficios por el simple hecho de prestar un capital, ese concepto antinatural que hace que esta serie de parásitos nos controlen y la única solución a esto es el Quebrantamiento de Interés del dinero .La tesis del préstamo a interés es el invento diabólico del gran capital. Solo ella posibilita la indolente vida de zángano de una minoría de poderosos del dinero, a costa de los pueblos creadores y de su capacidad de trabajo; es ella quien ha llevado a los contrastes abismales, inconciliables, al odio de clases, del que nace la guerra civil y la lucha fratricida. El único remedio, el remedio radical para la curación de la humanidad sufriente es: El quebrantamiento de la servidumbre del interés del dinero El quebrantamiento de la servidumbre del interés del dinero significa la única posible y definitiva liberación del trabajo productor de las potencias del dinero que dominan secretamente el orbe. El quebrantamiento de la servidumbre del interés significa la restauración de la libre personalidad, la salvación del hombre de la esclavización y también de la fascinación mágica en que su alma fue enredada por el mammonismo. Quien quiera combatir el capitalismo y el marxismo debe quebrar la servidumbre del interés. ¿Por donde debe comenzar el quebrantamiento de la servidumbre del interés? Por el capital prestamista. ¿Por que? Porque el capital prestamista es tan infinitamente superior frente a todo gran capital industrial, que las grandes potencias del dinero solo pueden ser combatidas eficientemente mediante el quebrantamiento de la servidumbre del interés del capital prestamista. 20:1 es la relación del capital prestamista con respecto al gran capital industrial. El quebrantamiento de la servidumbre del interés nos da la posibilidad de abolir todos los impuestos directos o indirectos. Oídlo, hombres creadores de valores de todos los países, de todos los estados y continentes: todos los recursos estatales que provienen de fuentes directas e indirectas van a parar íntegramente a los bolsillos del gran capital prestamista. Las rentas de todas las empresas estatales que producen utilidades, como el correo, el transporte, las minas, los bosques, etc., alcanzan completamente para poder costear todos los necesarios objetivos estatales en las áreas de educación, cultura, justicia, administración publica, previsión social, etc.









---------- Post added 16-sep-2017 at 22:11 ----------

"El Manifiesto contra el Interés del Dinero" de Gottfried Feder


----------



## El Viejito (16 Sep 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Este tocho está muy bien, pero no tiene nada que ver con Bitcoin.
> Primero estudia los fundamentos y verás que chocan frontalmente con lo que has puesto ahí.
> Son tan soberbios que ignoraron a los 4 frikis matemáticos que inventaron esto, luego se rieron de ello, e intentaron controlarlo. Ahora están asustados.
> Las matemáticas son tozudas y tal.



Que estudie los fundamentos? Bitcoin tal y como fue programado acabaría con la banca por supuesto,nadie está negando eso, pero estoy diciendo que ellos mismo lo han creado para que abandonemos Fiat, cuando ya todo el mundo haya dejado de usar dinero físico porque todos estaremos maravillados por las cualidades de las cripto,harán caer al bitcoin e impondrán su propia criptomoneda. Crees que no podrán hacerla caer, os recomiendo que os informeis de como Roosevelt en 1933 prohibió a todos los estadounidenses poseer oro bajo pena de cárcel. Si el judio quiere hará lo que desea. Y no te pienses que soy un subhumano mas que decía que bitcoin era una burbuja cuando llego a los 100 dolares y que ahora se pasa el día diciendo que bitcoin es un fraude, de hecho btc,eth,neo y lisk me han dado muchas alegrias, y espero que Iota mas.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2017 at 21:24 ----------




Skull & Bones dijo:


> ---------- Post added 16-sep-2017 at 22:11 ----------
> 
> "El Manifiesto contra el Interés del Dinero" de Gottfried Feder



No, el Manifiesto contra la Usura y la Servidumbre del Interés del dinero.


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Sep 2017)

El Viejito dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Esa pregunta demuestra que no tienes ni puta idea de quienes mandan realmente en el mundo y sus objetivos, menos aún de economía, llámalos Rothschild,Rockefeller, Warburg,Goldman Sachs,Wells Fargo o como te de la gana, todos y cada uno de ellos brazos ejecutores del sistema plutocrático judio,tienen la voluntad de hacer y deshacer a voluntad, ellos controlan los bancos centrales, ellos imprimen nuestro dinero, ellos tienen miles de robots que diariamente compran y venden billones y billones de dolares en milisegundos haciendo subir o bajar los precios a voluntad, TODO esta manipulado, y piensas que estos buenos judios que llevan siglos y siglos controlando la Economía a travéz del gran capital prestamista, van a permitir que salga una mierda llamada Bitcoin, y destruya todos lo que ellos han creado? Y lo peor aún entiendes lo que es el Bitcoin? Todos y cada uno de los Economistas que piensen que la solución a nuestros problemas son las criptomonedas no tienen ni idea de la verdadera naturaleza del problema, la raíz de todos los problemas se llama Usura, el concepto en sí de interés, el obtener beneficios por el simple hecho de prestar un capital, ese concepto antinatural que hace que esta serie de parásitos nos controlen y la única solución a esto es el Quebrantamiento de Interés del dinero .La tesis del préstamo a interés es el invento diabólico del gran capital. Solo ella posibilita la indolente vida de zángano de una minoría de poderosos del dinero, a costa de los pueblos creadores y de su capacidad de trabajo; es ella quien ha llevado a los contrastes abismales, inconciliables, al odio de clases, del que nace la guerra civil y la lucha fratricida. El único remedio, el remedio radical para la curación de la humanidad sufriente es: El quebrantamiento de la servidumbre del interés del dinero El quebrantamiento de la servidumbre del interés del dinero significa la única posible y definitiva liberación del trabajo productor de las potencias del dinero que dominan secretamente el orbe. El quebrantamiento de la servidumbre del interés significa la restauración de la libre personalidad, la salvación del hombre de la esclavización y también de la fascinación mágica en que su alma fue enredada por el mammonismo. Quien quiera combatir el capitalismo y el marxismo debe quebrar la servidumbre del interés. ¿Por donde debe comenzar el quebrantamiento de la servidumbre del interés? Por el capital prestamista. ¿Por que? Porque el capital prestamista es tan infinitamente superior frente a todo gran capital industrial, que las grandes potencias del dinero solo pueden ser combatidas eficientemente mediante el quebrantamiento de la servidumbre del interés del capital prestamista. 20:1 es la relación del capital prestamista con respecto al gran capital industrial. El quebrantamiento de la servidumbre del interés nos da la posibilidad de abolir todos los impuestos directos o indirectos. Oídlo, hombres creadores de valores de todos los países, de todos los estados y continentes: todos los recursos estatales que provienen de fuentes directas e indirectas van a parar íntegramente a los bolsillos del gran capital prestamista. Las rentas de todas las empresas estatales que producen utilidades, como el correo, el transporte, las minas, los bosques, etc., alcanzan completamente para poder costear todos los necesarios objetivos estatales en las áreas de educación, cultura, justicia, administración publica, previsión social, etc.




Vale, justo lo que pensaba entonces, ninguna prueba, solo más pajas mentales de las tuyas.


----------



## El Viejito (16 Sep 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Vale, justo lo que pensaba entonces, ninguna prueba, solo más pajas mentales de las tuyas.



Lo que tu quieras, no pierdo mi tiempo con subhumanos, tienen ojos y no ven, tienen oidos y no escuchan. Jp morgan dice a sus clientes que cierren sus posiciones ante inminente bajada de btc, y a los dias da discursito su vocero judio diciendo que btc es un fraude y todas las criptos bajan. Goldman sachs envia nota a sus clientes diciendo que bitcoin pasará la resistencia de los 4800 y rebotará hasta los 2900 aprox, y resulta que a la semana cuando btc llega a los 4900 salta el ban de China y se desploma hasta la barrera psicologica de los 3000, China la niña mimada de los Rothchild, donde tienen almacenado todo el oro, como no le van a devolver el favor los Maoistas después de que Jacob Schiff y sus socios banqueros judios financiaran la revolución bolchevique y maoista. ¿Quieres una prueba de que todo es una farsa y que todo está manipulado? Verás que el ban de china no signicará nada, moveran todo a Hong Kong y listo. Yo a diferencia de ti he ganado y ganare bastante dinero con las criptos,pero sabré exactamente el momento de vender todo.


----------



## Divad (17 Sep 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Vale, justo lo que pensaba entonces, ninguna prueba, solo más pajas mentales de las tuyas.



Queréis pruebas, no? Voy a intentar ser breve para que visualicéis vosotros mismos el puzzle que nos han creado...

Qué pasaría si la judiada que está en ETH y otras chapas naciesen de la mano de Bitcoin?






Alguien habría entrado al nuevo juego sabiendo que bancos y corporaciones están detrás? :fiufiu::rolleye:::

La respuesta del 99% es NO, el 1% son los ComeMierdas 8::Baile:


Spoiler



[youtube]19h45rwX1Dc[/youtube]



Quien es el creador de Bitcoin? 
Nadie lo sabe... pero el fantasma tiene el seudónimo de Satoshi Naka*moto*.

Con solo leer "moto" ya a cualquiera que no tenga ni puta idea de economía o lo más importante, no se conozca a si mismo... sabrá que no le inspira ninguna confianza entrar en Bitcoin.

Viendo el desarrollo del juego y tras 9 años que hará Bitcoin tirando del carro... lo van a jubilar a base de HF + noticias negativas (terroristas, hackers,:bla::bla::bla, el cambio a seguir son los contratos inteligentes, master nodes y criptoparaisos. Muchas chapas caerán si no se adhieren a alguna red relacionada con los contratos inteligentes.

ETH => Suiza y Europa principalmente
Wawes => Rusos
NEO => Chinos
Dash => Americanos y parte de Europa
NEM => Japoneses
Ripple => Solo para bancos
Dubai => Árabes 

Se van a comer un Mojón quienes no entiendan los mensajes que van mandando...






Hace falta recordar que se obtiene una mayor rentabilidad en una chapa de mierda ligada a la judiada que no en tener un bitcoin a $3600? :: 

Para que salga rentable 1 Bitcoin tiene que subir una barbaridad y dudo mucho que ocurra pues Bitcoin fue creado para acabar siendo sacrificado y que ETH y demás criptolandia salgan al escenario como salvadores del anterior sistema.

Lleváis viendo compras/ventas masivas y sincronizadas en criptolandia y no os habéis preguntado nada? De verdad lo veis normal? Mucho me temo que la mayoría que están por aquí son CM :XX:::

Para creerse las palabras de un bitcoñero... debería demostrar que está dentro en X cuenta... ya que aquí se opina muy "libremente" condicionando al lector a unos corrientes que para nada le van a garantizar fiestas, yates,... 8:

Recuerdo que lo más importante no es saber descifrar el juego que compartimos todos, sino conocerse a si mismo de lo que es... :Baile:


----------



## tolomeo (17 Sep 2017)

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que la judiada ha impulsado ETH para competir y, en última instancia, intentar eliminar bitcoin. 

Pero eso demuestra que no pueden controlarlo. 

De primera mano sé que, hace unos años, varios bancos invirtieron en aprender la blockchain de bitcoin con el objetivo de controlarlo. 
En ese momento fue cuando se percataron que no podían dominarlo y pasaron al plan B: intentar destruirlo desde fuera, también fracasaron.

Su única opción real es crear una cripto que se imponga y sobre la que tengan el control.

Pero ahí entra el conocimiento de la gente, desde luego yo tengo claro que estando bitcoin voy a usar ETH bien poco.

Repito, estudiad como funciona, la clave es la descentralización y la no reversibilidad de la blockchain.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (17 Sep 2017)

Hannibal dijo:


> 4 años en el foro, 160 mensajes... ienso:
> 
> Aún a riesgo de pecar de ingenuo, cm son las siglas de community manager, es decir, un relaciones públicas de empresas. En el caso de este foro, sobre todo de partidos políticos. Y yo no he dicho que podemos como tal haga campaña contra bitcoin, simplemente resalto que varios de sus muchísimos cms lo hagan.



Community Manager, sí, no lo recordaba, pero me has refrescado la memoria. Demasiadas siglas ya en mi cabeza y esa puta manía de usar barbarismos en lugar del castellano. 

Pero veo que no tienes ni un enlace ni nada parecido que apoye eso de que Podemos esté contra el bitcoin. Si encuentras algún idiota de esos CM que dices que lo estée será su opinión particular. Quienes si hacen campaña contra el bitcoin son los partidos de derechas, como el PP y el PSOE, o sus mascotas de C's.

Un saludo y gracias por interesarte por mi historial en burbuja


----------



## Divad (17 Sep 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has entendido algo de lo que he dicho o estás en plan ComeMierda desatado? ::

Qué parte no has comprendido del juego que ha sido creado por la misma judiada que lleva controlando "La Tierra" desde hace eones? 

Igual es cosa de la edad que no te ayuda a ver con claridad el juego en el que estamos todos participando... 

También comprendo que la labor de un CM es mantener el hilo piropeando bitcoin las 24h y más estando el hilo en el principal... no como el de especulaciones que está escondido en bolsa/inversiones ::


----------



## tolomeo (17 Sep 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Has entendido algo de lo que he dicho o estás en plan ComeMierda desatado? ::
> 
> Qué parte no has comprendido del juego que ha sido creado por la misma judiada que lleva controlando "La Tierra" desde hace eones?
> 
> ...



Tu crees que Bitcoin lo controlan los de siempre, y yo creo que es el fallo de matrix.

Eso no te da permiso a insultarme y llamarme CM, así que modera tus palabras chavalín


----------



## Divad (17 Sep 2017)

tolomeo dijo:


> Tu crees que Bitcoin lo controlan los de siempre, y yo creo que es el fallo de matrix.
> 
> Eso no te da permiso a insultarme y llamarme CM, así que modera tus palabras chavalín



Perdona si de verdad no lo eres. Fallo de matrix? 

Milenios sodomizando a todo SER y por una vez con su propia creación manipulada totalmente me voy a creer que "Bitcoin" es el cáncer que les puede "matar"? ienso:

Si uno mismo se reconoce como un "DIOS" o "CREADOR" en la realidad que compartimos todos cambiará las reglas del juego. Mientras sigamos aceptando sus juegos aunque uno sea consciente de si mismo, no quitará que recibamos "sorpresas" que no gustarán a nadie #NoBlockchainChip 

Criptolandia creado por la judiada nos quieren hacer creer que ya va siendo hora de que tengamos momentos de oro y bondad para todos... FIAT vs CRYPTOS no van a convivir juntos y es obvio que cryptolandia es el tren a seguir cuando en Octubre salgan las tarjetas para pagar con las chapas... Ahora bien, uno entra al parque criptolandia y ve más de 1000 chapas... Normal que uno se quede con la boca desencajada viéndose que tiene que informarse bien donde coño meter el dinero para obtener beneficios... Los hay que entran en criptolandia y compran a lo loco sin importar quienes están detrás del proyecto (judiada confirmada por linkedin y otros medios = 100% pelotazo; corporaciones y bancos = 100% pelotazo)? Qué utilidad tiene? Es único y todo ser deberá de pasar por el arco?..., otros se dedican a retransmitir movimientos a sabiendas que ganarían dinero pero no van más allá del juego (son como el telediario, van saliendo de vez en cuando aportando datos, ojo! también los hay maleantes y pesados :, los hay que se dejan llevar por las opiniones, también están los que se hacen una idea de funcionamiento del juego que están creando y actúan en consecuencia y sobretodo hay que saludar a la gran mayoría que solo lee o ni se ha enterado del nuevo juego creado :Baile:

Por poner un ejemplo:La judiada crea Dent en la red ETH y es la única que se dedica a las telecomunicaciones (dar o compartir DATOS [sin datos no tienes acceso a las chapas]) :fiufiu:

Las chapas huérfanas que no se adhieran a los diferentes contratos inteligentes acabarán valiendo 0. El sucesor de los contratos inteligentes será IOTA y para ello pueden quedar unos 6-8 años. Cuando todo SER esté conectado a la fuente digital es cuando tocará volver a cambiarse de barco de forma brusca para no acabar remando 8:::

Hay que tener en cuenta que aceptar ser chipeado desde que se nace es aceptar morir nada más nacer. Llegado el momento habrá que moverse y caminar en una misma dirección. Será el hito que marcará al Ser como LIBRE o ESCLAVO en la ilusión que compartimos. La putada sería que se sacasen de la manga una 3GM, tormentas fecales del foco de luz, perdón, del Sol,... y evitase la unión del 90% de la Humanidad. 



Spoiler



[youtube]e15Ge3xEIS8[/youtube]



No sería imposible, solo que subiría el nivel del juego :XX: y en vez de matarnos entre nosotros como de costumbre... tendríamos que unirnos por un bien común... ya que las ratas de la judiada crearían discordia para así mantener los enfrentamientos entre SERES (DIVIDE Y VENCERÁS).

La judiada con el juego de la "ciencia" nos facilitará juguetes que se adhieren a nuestro cuerpo, creando así los cyborgs (ya se estaría aceptando la cadena de rastreo...) y mientras muchos afortunados disfrutan de las chapas... van creando robots sin descanso

ROBÓTICA
Kalashnikov presenta sus robots de combate controlados por Inteligencia Artificial

Hasta que los mensajes de las piedras de Georgia se hagan realidad:


La judiada elegida y la IA disfrutando del paraíso... 


```
T@mb¡én s€rí@ d¡v€rtid0 us@r $u nu€vo ju€g0 c0n.tr@ €ll0$ & $€nt@rl0$ en 1 ju¡c¡0 r@p¡d0 y tal...
```



Spoiler



Tocando las pelotas al rastreador y traductor :XX:


----------



## sirpask (17 Sep 2017)

How Bitcoin Could Free Catalonia From Spain

Sisi... Si los catalanes usan Bitcoin los futuros emperadores de Catalonia tampoco robarian...

Anda que menudo articulito de Cointelegrah..


----------



## workforfood (17 Sep 2017)

Confundís lo básico, los tokens no son monedas, se ven solo como monedas por los especuladores. El blockchain o el tangle puede funcionar con monedas que están atadas al suelo o a economías reales, el dinero fiat. Los que compran monedas no compran nada, no compran tecnología no compran patentes están en definitiva haciendo millonarios a unos pocos, por eso las distribuciones de cualquier cripto son pésimas. Nadie que vaya a implementar un blockchain o un tangle va a comprar "monedas".

---------- Post added 17-sep-2017 at 09:16 ----------

Es lo mismo que decir que para comprar tal tecnología de automoción de la marca toyota tengo que comprar 5000 toyotas coches. Es así de absurdo el mundo de criptolandia, nadie va a comprar chapas para usar una tecnología u otra.


----------



## workforfood (17 Sep 2017)

Parece que no me he explicado lo suficiente digo que la tecnología blockchain no vale nada, se ha replicado miles de veces en otras criptomonedas por eso digo que si alquien quiere usarla tecnológicamente no va a pagar nada por ella, que no va a comprar tokens de ninguna moneda, sacará su token propio, pudiendo ser hasta gratuito.


----------



## Gian Gastone (17 Sep 2017)

supongo que ya lo sabiaís........


----------



## workforfood (17 Sep 2017)

keinur dijo:


> No vale nada si no la usa nadie. Bitcoin tiene 300.000 transacciones por día, que suponen unos 1.000 millones de dólares que cambian de manos cada 24h, gracias a la blockchain de Bitcoin.
> 
> Tu puedes replicar y crear tu propia blockchain, es código abierto. Pero si tu moneda no la usa nadie, no valdrá nada.
> 
> ¿Empiezas a pillarlo, o no te da la neurona?



Pero sigues confundiendo token con moneda, que los token no son monedas, se pueden usar para muchas más cosas. A mí que una transferencia monetaria tarde un segundo o más me da igual. Digo usos empresariales.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Sep 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Parece que no me he explicado lo suficiente digo que la tecnología blockchain no vale nada, se ha replicado miles de veces en otras criptomonedas por eso digo que si alquien quiere usarla tecnológicamente no va a pagar nada por ella, que no va a comprar tokens de ninguna moneda, sacará su token propio, pudiendo ser hasta gratuito.



Parece que no me he explicado lo suficiente digo que la tecnología de cocinar una paella no vale nada, se ha replicado miles de veces en otras recetas de paella por eso digo que si alquien quiere usarla tecnológicamente no va a pagar nada por ella, que no va a comprar recetas de paella, sacará su receta de paella propia, pudiendo ser hasta gratuita.



Lo importante no es la cantidad de recetas diferentes de paella que existan. Incluso no existe inconveniente si esa cantidad hipotética de recetas es infinita.

Lo único que importa es cuántos comensales se ponen de acuerdo en cocinar una de esas recetas de paella (número de usuarios de la red) y que les salga bien rica (empleen de forma adecuada los recursos limitados de que disponen).

Seguís pensando que, porque la cantidad de recetas diferentes de paella puede ser infinita a todo el mundo le van a salir los platos de paella por las orejas, y eso es incurrir en un tremendo error.


----------



## Registrador (17 Sep 2017)

keinur dijo:


> ::
> 
> Llamalo como quieras, token, moneda o sugus. Estamos hablando de unidades transaccionables en la blockchain. El cómo llamarlas es lo de menos.
> 
> Es como debatir con un hamster...



No discutas con él. Se limita a repetir los 2 prejuicios falsos en contra del bitcoin. Da igual que le demuestres q está equivocado, está en un bucle. No merece la pena.


----------



## Pirro (17 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Parece que no me he explicado lo suficiente digo que la tecnología de cocinar una paella no vale nada, se ha replicado miles de veces en otras recetas de paella por eso digo que si alquien quiere usarla tecnológicamente no va a pagar nada por ella, que no va a comprar recetas de paella, sacará su receta de paella propia, pudiendo ser hasta gratuita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está viniendo a sostener básicamente que el puto franco suizo puede verse devaluado por las emisiones que haga el Banco Central de Venezuela porque la masa total de dinero fiat en el mundo es mayor.

No tiene ningún puto sentido, pero ni falta que hace. 0.20 centimos y arreando.


----------



## bubbler (18 Sep 2017)

¿QUÉ TANTO ES ACEPTADA BITCOIN CASH A 7 SEMANAS DE SU NACIMIENTO?

Y si querían aplicar segwit2x, ¿porqué no lo hicieron antes y hubiesen realizado el hard fork en el propio segwit?

Es decir, se amplía el bloque (aceptado por segwit2x y por BCH) y luego hacer el fork de los segwiteros...

A propósito, que se aumentan los TPS con una técnica (segwit, que al final es un resumen) la cual aumenta la probabilidad de que te la "cuelen" (ya le pondrán algún nombre técnico reshulón a este "problemilla")...

Pero no, de esta forma, crean 3 bitcoin's (divide y venceras), creas una cortina de humo, y cuelas el troyano en 2 bitcoin's.


----------



## Registrador (18 Sep 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿QUÉ TANTO ES ACEPTADA BITCOIN CASH A 7 SEMANAS DE SU NACIMIENTO?
> 
> Y si querían aplicar segwit2x, ¿porqué no lo hicieron antes y hubiesen realizado el hard fork en el propio segwit?
> 
> ...



Aumentar el tamaño del bloque es una memez, actualmente el tamaño medio del bloque del Bitcoin está en 560kb y el de Bcash en 15kb, para que coño es necesario un bloque de 8 megas???

Tanto el Bcash como el segwit2x son ataques por parte de los mineros para hacerse con el control de Bitcoin. Afortunadamente, los usuarios somos conscientes de ello y el Bcash es un fracaso y el segwit2x probablemente ni se produzca.


----------



## bubbler (18 Sep 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Aumentar el tamaño del bloque es una memez, actualmente el bloque del Bitcoin está en 560kb y el de Bcash en 15kb, para que coño es necesario un bloque de 8 megas???
> 
> Tanto el Bcash como el segwit2x son ataques por parte de los mineros para hacerse con el control de Bitcoin. Afortunadamente, los usuarios somos conscientes de ellos y el Bcash es un fracaso y el segwit2x probablemente ni se produzca.



Pero la certidumbre de Bcash en la transacción es del 100%, en segwit ese % varía en función de la probabilidad de colisión del resumen de la firma...


----------



## Registrador (18 Sep 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Pero la certidumbre de Bcash en la transacción es del 100%, en segwit ese % varía en función de la probabilidad de colisión del resumen de la firma...



Perdón no te entiendo, puedes explicarte un poco más? Gracias.


----------



## bubbler (18 Sep 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Perdón no te entiendo, puedes explicarte un poco más? Gracias.



No, no lo voy a explicar más, lo siento.


----------



## p_pin (18 Sep 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿QUÉ TANTO ES ACEPTADA BITCOIN CASH A 7 SEMANAS DE SU NACIMIENTO?
> 
> *Y si querían aplicar segwit2x, ¿porqué no lo hicieron antes y hubiesen realizado el hard fork en el propio segwit?*
> 
> ...



Así lo entiendo yo:

Había supuestamente 3 grupos:
- Segwit
- Aumento del bloque
- Segwit + aumento del bloque

Los del "aumento del bloque" (Bitcoin cash) *lo han hecho en Agosto por que no tenían otra opción*,... si no hubieran hecho el fork, les habrían expulsado los usuarios (nodos UASF, la explicación técnica será más compleja, pero éstos nodos _rechazarían_ cualquier bloque "no segwit")


----------



## bubbler (18 Sep 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Así lo entiendo yo:
> 
> Había supuestamente 3 grupos:
> - Segwit
> ...



*lo han hecho en Agosto por que no tenían otra opción* -> Acorralar, ya se nota lo raro del asunto...

Aumentar el tamaño del bloque es más limpio e inócuo (ya se adaptaría el ecosistema) que generar una vía Segwit que permite tener un caballo de troya... Es simplemente ridículo, en caso de intentar hacer un rollback con una transformada de Segwit a BCash, supongo que ahora se podría hacer con un 100% de *eficacia* (y recalco eficacia en el concepto de confiabilidad); ¿cómo resuelve segwit en caso de colisión del resumen? ¿detecta siquiera segwit dicha colisión?, sí es cierto que será un % muy bajo (a este nivel de transacciones), aunque aumentará si el uso se masifica, vamos una soberana mierda.

Aparte, se ha dicho que Bitcoin no lo ha creado ningún estado, eso supone que esas personas que realizan esa afirmación, afirma que Satoshi Nakamoto no pudo ser ningún estado, pero... ¿cómo pueden estar taaaaan seguros de esa afirmación? Ni pies ni cabeza...

Otra cosa es que Bitcoin Colisionador de Hadrones se pueda hacer mucho dinero con él, aunque futuro... lo que es futuro soportado en la utilidad original...


----------



## Registrador (18 Sep 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> .
> Aumentar el tamaño del bloque es más limpio e inócuo



Así que cuando una persona es obesa, lo inteligente es comprarse un cinturón más grande, en vez de perder peso.

:ouch:

Por cierto en Google "segwit colisión del resumen" no da ningún resultado, con lo q deduzco, ya que te niegas a explicarlo o poner al menos 1 enlace, que es una magufada tuya.


----------



## p_pin (18 Sep 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> *lo han hecho en Agosto por que no tenían otra opción* -> Acorralar, ya se nota lo raro del asunto...
> 
> Aumentar el tamaño del bloque es más limpio e inócuo (ya se adaptaría el ecosistema) que generar una vía Segwit que permite tener un caballo de troya... Es simplemente ridículo, en caso de intentar hacer un rollback con una transformada de Segwit a BCash, supongo que ahora se podría hacer con un 100% de *eficacia* (y recalco eficacia en el concepto de confiabilidad); ¿cómo resuelve segwit en caso de colisión del resumen? ¿detecta siquiera segwit dicha colisión?, sí es cierto que será un % muy bajo (a este nivel de transacciones), aunque aumentará si el uso se masifica, vamos una soberana mierda.
> 
> ...




Yo a nivel técnico ni puta idea, podrías inventarte cualquier cosa y no enterarme.... Puedo entender algo si alguien lo explica, o lo que haya leído por ahí

Desde el fork, no he leído que haya ningún problema en btc... sin embargo algo leí que tuvieron que parar algunos exchanges por problemas de maleabilidad en BCash. Lo cierto es que con bajo nivel de transacciones, es menos probable que tengan problemas

Pero que hables de confiabilidad en btcash?
Tú has visto la web de btcash? hay algo más cutre? ese es el nivel que quieren transmitir a su comunidad? ah... tienen comunidad?
Cuántos nodos tiene activos btcash? Cuántas wallet? digo para ver que nivel de "confianza" tiene entre los usuarios
Cómo es posible que +50% del minado sea de un minero que aparece como "desconocido" (es un nuevo concepto de "descentralización"?)
Que jueguen con la dificultad y el minado para pumpear el precio y pillar a los pardillos?

Ya comenté mi opinión sobre bcash, es un chiringuito para mineros y pumps

Te parefraseo:
_es que BCash "Minería ocasional" se pueda hacer mucho dinero con él, aunque futuro..._


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Sep 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Por cierto en Google "segwit colisión del resumen" no da ningún resultado, con lo q deduzco, ya que te niegas a explicarlo o poner al menos 1 enlace, que es una magufada tuya.



No, no es que se niegue a explicarlo, es que los "bigblockers" llevan la cabeza así de serie. No le pidas peras al olmo. :XX:


----------



## Registrador (18 Sep 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Yo a nivel técnico ni puta idea, podrías inventarte cualquier cosa y no enterarme.... Puedo entender algo si alguien lo explica, o lo que haya leído por ahí
> 
> Desde el fork, no he leído que haya ningún problema en btc... sin embargo algo leí que tuvieron que parar algunos exchanges por problemas de maleabilidad en BCash. Lo cierto es que con bajo nivel de transacciones, es menos probable que tengan problemas
> 
> ...



Y en Bcash cada vez menos transacciones (actualmente 5.000 transacciones por día y bajando). Para que te hagas una idea en Bitcoin se producen 200.000 transacciones cada día.

En Bcash han tenido días donde no se han minado bloques durante 10 horas!

Joder si es que no hay de donde cogerlo! Una puta mierda pinchada en un palo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Sep 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Y en Bcash cada vez menos transacciones (actualmente 5.000 transacciones por día y bajando). Para que te hagas una idea en Bitcoin se producen 200.000 transacciones cada día.
> 
> En Bcash han tenido días donde no se han minado bloques durante 10 horas!
> 
> Joder si es que no hay de donde cogerlo! Una puta mierda pinchada en un palo.



En realidad todo el movimiento de bigblockers, bitcoin unlimited, bitcoin XT, Bitcoin Segwit+2X, Bitcoin cash, no es más que el mismo puñado de desarrolladores, early adopters y mineros chinos descerebrados lanzando ataques fallidos una y otra vez con el único propósito de hacerse con el repositorio de software del Bitcoin Core.

Esa y no otra es la explicación. Son siempre los mismos cuatro gatos y su objetivo es más sibilino que el de incrementar el tamaño de bloque. Su objetivo real es hacerse con el control del repositorio y con el desarrollo para meter en el software la colección de mierda estatista que tienen en la lista de espera.

Pero claro, algunos de los usuarios quedan prendados de sus cantos de sirena, por simple incapacidad de comprensión.

Suelen ser aquellos usuarios con una visión muy limitada de lo que es Bitcoin, que únicamente son capaces de verlo como "dinero".

Pero no. Bitcoin no es dinero. Bitcoin no tiene nada que ver con el dinero. Que Bitcoin ahora se emplee como dinero es porque, las cualidades que ofrece, hacen que el dinero sea la primera y más inmediata de las aplicaciones que puede tener. Pero que Bitcoin se esté empleando como dinero ahora, ni lo hace únicamente dinero y, muy posiblemente, otras aplicaciones futuras de mayor valor añadido pueden sustituirla. Incluso podrían sustituir su aplicación como dinero completamente.

Y esto nos explica también por qué el NYA fue tan enfáticamente apoyado por los shitxchangers (como shapeshift) y por algunas casas de cambio. Esos servicios tienen un importante conflicto de intereses porque ni desean ni pueden permitirse que la aplicación de Bitcoin como dinero sea mermada por otras aplicaciones de mayor valor añadido, porque su suculento mercado de negocio se vería reducido. Así que apoyarían cualquier golpe de Estado que dirigiese el futuro desarrollo hacia la visión parcial de Bitcoin como simple "cash".

Lo he dicho antes, lo digo ahora y lo diré siempre. Por mucho que Satoshi Nakamoto dijese en el título de su paper que Bitcoin es una forma de dinero en efectivo P2P. ¡SE EQUIVOCÓ!. Se equivocó como muchos descubridores se equivocan cuando tratan de describir o explicar aquello que han descubierto o las aplicaciones futuras que tendrá.

Bitcoin no es dinero P2P. Bitcoin es mucho más que eso. Bitcoin es la forma descentralizada y más segura que se conoce de poder ofrecer certidumbre (confianza) online.

Que sí, que puede que intuitivamente tengamos tendencia a asociar directamente que la primera y principal utilidad de dicha confianza descentralizada sea para acuñar una moneda. Pero eso no quita a que, en el futuro, otros usos puedan desplazar al del dinero como de mayor utilidad, y podría ser incluso que lo sustituyeran por completo. No lo sabemos.

Pero tenemos que tener mucho cuidadito con ceder ante las presiones de aquellos participantes de la red cuyo máximo interés pueda ser el limitar el desarrollo de Bitcoin o dirigirlo hacia sus intereses en detrimento de posibles usos futuros incluso más disruptores que el de simple forma de dinero.


----------



## bubbler (18 Sep 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Así que cuando una persona es obesa, lo inteligente es comprarse un cinturón más grande, en vez de perder peso.
> 
> :ouch:
> 
> Por cierto en Google "segwit colisión del resumen" no da ningún resultado, con lo q deduzco, ya que te niegas a explicarlo o poner al menos 1 enlace, que es una magufada tuya.



Así que cuando una persona es obesa -> Aaaah, ¿pero era obesa?

con lo q deduzco -> Tienes la cabeza cerrada





p_pin dijo:


> Yo a nivel técnico ni puta idea, podrías inventarte cualquier cosa y no enterarme.... Puedo entender algo si alguien lo explica, o lo que haya leído por ahí
> 
> Desde el fork, no he leído que haya ningún problema en btc... sin embargo algo leí que tuvieron que parar algunos exchanges por problemas de maleabilidad en BCash. Lo cierto es que con bajo nivel de transacciones, es menos probable que tengan problemas
> 
> ...



Yo a nivel técnico ni puta idea -> Y lo siguiente es obvio, sobra decirlo, los foreros que nos leen son adultos y con su propio criterio.

Pero que hables de confiabilidad en btcash? -> No he dicho eso, he dicho que se podría hacer un rollback del segwit con un 100% de confiabilidad (esto es que no se haya producido ya una colisión de resúmenes). Lo siguiente que comentas en enredar los conceptos, los foreros críticos y objetivos calarán esta actitud.





Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No, no es que se niegue a explicarlo, es que los "bigblockers" llevan la cabeza así de serie. No le pidas peras al olmo. :XX:



Me niego a explicarlo.




Registrador dijo:


> Y en Bcash cada vez menos transacciones (actualmente 5.000 transacciones por día y bajando). Para que te hagas una idea en Bitcoin se producen 200.000 transacciones cada día.
> 
> En Bcash han tenido días donde no se han minado bloques durante 10 horas!
> 
> Joder si es que no hay de donde cogerlo! Una puta mierda pinchada en un palo.



Estas diciendo que un clon de Bitcoin (con la modificación del tamaño de bloque) es una mierda pinchada en un palo, ya que no es el proyecto sino el CVD el que da vida a dicho proyecto, efectivamente, pero tus palabras te contradicen en un concepto o en otro.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Sep 2017)

Bubbler, olvídate. Bitcoin no es lo que tú crees que es. Ten la mente más abierta cuando leas sobre él y así te evitarás alguna que otra futura frustración al respecto.


----------



## bubbler (18 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bubbler, olvídate. Bitcoin no es lo que tú crees que es. Ten la mente más abierta cuando leas sobre él y así te evitarás alguna que otra futura frustración al respecto.



Bitcoin no es lo que tú crees que es -> Pero cómo puedes realizar esta afirmación... Primero tendría que plasmarte lo que yo creo que es y segundo sería ver si esa creencia se corresponde con lo que coyunturalmente es, fue o será... ¿no te das cuenta que haces el ridículo con este tipo de afirmaciones?


----------



## bubbler (18 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> En realidad todo el movimiento de bigblockers, bitcoin unlimited, bitcoin XT, Bitcoin Segwit+2X, Bitcoin cash, no es más que el mismo puñado de desarrolladores, early adopters y mineros chinos descerebrados lanzando ataques fallidos una y otra vez con el único propósito de hacerse con el repositorio de software del Bitcoin Core.
> 
> Esa y no otra es la explicación. Son siempre los mismos cuatro gatos y su objetivo es más sibilino que el de incrementar el tamaño de bloque. Su objetivo real es hacerse con el control del repositorio y con el desarrollo para meter en el software la colección de mierda estatista que tienen en la lista de espera.
> 
> ...



En realidad todo el movimiento de bigblockers, bitcoin unlimited, bitcoin XT, Bitcoin Segwit+2X, Bitcoin cash, no es más que el mismo puñado de desarrolladores, early adopters y mineros chinos descerebrados lanzando ataques fallidos una y otra vez con el único propósito de hacerse con el repositorio de software del Bitcoin Core. -> Eso da igual, otra cosa es la influencia sobre los CVD's.

Esa y no otra es la explicación -> Cuidado con este tipo de foreros que evitan la apertura de luz. y bueno lo siguiente es chocheo vario.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Sep 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo tengo claro que aún en el caso de que un bitcoin costase dos millones de euros los bitcoñeros siempre fueron intelectualmente pobres... Tanta racionalidad como la del jugador de lotería. Realmente no puede haber más tampoco... De hecho los conocimientos que existen llevan precisamente a no invertir en bitcoin porque a nivel político, quizá no hoy no en 5 años, las sociedades se retuercen internamente (por como están organizadas ) contra este.
> 
> Podrán soportarlo como anécdota pero a partir de un cierto tamaño ya no.



¿Me estás diciendo que Bitcoin va a resultar en una especie de catalizador de una reacción unánime y coordinada por parte de TODOS los Estados del mundo mundial para tratar de frenarlo o eliminarlo?

Mucha suerte con esa apuesta. Ni ha ocurrido antes con nada, ni va a ocurrir en el futuro. De hecho, no hay nada, NADA, que no esté prohibido en alguna parte del planeta. Cualquier cosa que se te ocurra, seguro que ha sido prohibida en alguna parte. Sin embargo NADA hasta ahora tampoco ha conseguido convertirse en el catalizador de una respuesta coordinada por parte de todos los Estados.

No va a ocurrir y esa hipotética prohibición escalonada por todos los Estados lo único que va a provocar es una oportunidad de, precísamente, emplear el propio Bitcoin para ir aprovechándonos de las legislaciones favorables que van a ir apareciendo para aprovecharse de las prohibiciones del país vecino.

De hecho los seres humanos siempre han conseguido convertir las prohibiciones irracionales en oportunidades. Y allí donde exista una buena oportunidad, aparecerá el Bitcoin para ayudar a mover dinero sin pasar por las fronteras.

No puedes prohibir el Bitcoin, de la misma manera que tampoco puedes prohibir la química o las matemáticas.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2017 at 12:33 ----------




bubbler dijo:


> Bitcoin no es lo que tú crees que es -> Pero cómo puedes realizar esta afirmación... Primero tendría que plasmarte lo que yo creo que es y segundo sería ver si esa creencia se corresponde con lo que coyunturalmente es, fue o será... ¿no te das cuenta que haces el ridículo con este tipo de afirmaciones?



De acuerdo. Déjame concretártelo un poco más: Bitcoin no es lo que quieres creer que es.


----------



## Registrador (18 Sep 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Estas diciendo que un clon de Bitcoin (con la modificación del tamaño de bloque) es una mierda pinchada en un palo, ya que no es el proyecto sino el CVD el que da vida a dicho proyecto, efectivamente, pero tus palabras te contradicen en un concepto o en otro.



Bcash no es solo una modificación del tamaño del bloque. Incluye otros cambios muy importantes como el ajuste de la dificultad del minado. Estas nuevas modificaciones tiene un impacto catastrófico, ya provocan que solo minen cuando baja la dificultad y que a continuación cuando sube la dificultad los mineros abandonen el Bcash. Como leía por ahí, el Bcash en una cadena que solo trabaja 3 días a la semana. Y no te estoy hablando de ciencia ficción, esto ha estado pasando continuamente.

Y vuelvo a repetirlo, lo importante del Bitcoin no es su tecnología (que es open source y que puede utilizarse para crear otras monedas) sino la red que lo soporta. Bitcoin tiene millones de usuarios, exchanges, wallets, software, valor de marca, miles de comercios, nodos, desarrolladores, joder si hasta tiene un puto satélite. Lo que hace verdaderamente valioso y único al Bitcoin es el efecto de red.

El efecto red es la fortaleza del Bitcoin y es algo que los tenedores de otras criptomonedas se niegan a ver. Pero si no entiendes el efecto de red, no entenderás nada.



> El término efecto de red o externalidad de red se usa para describir situaciones en las que el consumo de una persona influye directamente en la utilidad de otra, ya sean éstas positivas o negativas. En concreto, las externalidades de red forman un tipo especial de externalidades en el que la utilidad que obtiene de un bien una persona, depende del número de individuos que lo consuman. Un ejemplo de lo anterior son los módems ya que sólo son útiles si existe otro en algún lugar distinto con el que se puede comunicar.
> 
> El fenómeno de las externalidades de red puede ser también resultado de una moda. Bajo esta situación, los efectos de la red van en dos direcciones:
> 
> ...


----------



## bubbler (18 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Me estás diciendo que Bitcoin va a resultar en una especie de catalizador de una reacción unánime y coordinada por parte de TODOS los Estados del mundo mundial para tratar de frenarlo o eliminarlo?
> 
> Mucha suerte con esa apuesta. Ni ha ocurrido antes con nada, ni va a ocurrir en el futuro. De hecho, no hay nada, NADA, que no esté prohibido en alguna parte del planeta. Cualquier cosa que se te ocurra, seguro que ha sido prohibida en alguna parte. Sin embargo NADA hasta ahora tampoco ha conseguido convertirse en el catalizador de una respuesta coordinada por parte de todos los Estados.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo. Déjame concretártelo un poco más: Bitcoin no es lo que quieres creer que es.  -> Y aquí es donde el forero manipulador demuestra cómo es...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Sep 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> De acuerdo. Déjame concretártelo un poco más: Bitcoin no es lo que quieres creer que es.  -> Y aquí es donde el forero manipulador demuestra cómo es...



Mira, no te preocupes por lo que te he dicho. Ya te darás cuenta con el tiempo.

Lo bueno de Bitcoin es que, ni yo ni 100.000 tíos como yo podemos bloquearte el acceso a la red Bitcoin y hacer el uso que más conveniente creas de él. Eso es muy bueno.

Pero acuérdate de las palabras que te he dicho cuando llegue un día, que me temo que llegará antes de lo que todos pensamos, en el que tú y otros usuarios miopes de la red Bitcoin, aparezcáis lloriqueando por los foros aludiendo a que utilizar Bitcoin "es demasiado caro", que "sus comisiones son demasiado altas" o que "me sale más rentable utilizar Paypal que Bitcoin para pagar un café".

De hecho, ya se escuchan esas chorradas por aquí. Todos aquellos que lo decís sois incapaces de comprender qué es realmente Bitcoin. Sois incapaces de comprender que pueden surgir otros usos de mayor valor añadido que desplacen el uso de Bitcoin como dinero o, específicamente, el uso que VOSOTROS le estáis pretendiendo dar a Bitcoin como dinero.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2017 at 12:43 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Es decir, no hay dureza todavía, no por falta de capacidad, sino por la coyuntura en la que estamos.



Bank of Finland Economists Assert Bitcoin Cannot Be Regulated | FintekNews


----------



## bubbler (18 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Mira, no te preocupes por lo que te he dicho. Ya te darás cuenta con el tiempo.
> 
> Lo bueno de Bitcoin es que, ni yo ni 100.000 tíos como yo podemos bloquearte el acceso a la red Bitcoin y hacer el uso que más conveniente creas de él. Eso es muy bueno.
> 
> ...



Eso es muy bueno. -> Respaldo en obviedades y ++++


Todos aquellos que lo decís sois incapaces de comprender qué es realmente Bitcoin. Sois incapaces de comprender que ....


----------



## Registrador (18 Sep 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> No hacen falta todos los estados, el precio del bitcoin está sustentando en cuentas bancarias que reciben y envían



Qué pasa si China prohibe los exchanges? Que estos se van a Japón. Los chinos en vez de comprar Bitcoins en exchanges chinos (donde es ilegal) lo compran en exchanges japoneses (donde es legal). Qué puede hacer el gobierno chino para evitar esto? Nada. Porque el Gobierno chino no tiene acceso a las cuentas corrientes japonesas por lo que no puede saber si sus ciudadanos chinos estan enviando dinero a la cuenta bancaria japonesa X para comprar Bitcoins o para comprar televisiones de plasma.

De hecho que China prohiba el Bitcoin lo único que hace es aumentar el precio del bitcoin. Al ser más difícil de comprar el bitcoin vale más. La cocaina, por ejemplo, es mucho más cara cuando está prohibida que cuando está legalizada.

Que todos los países prohiban bitcoin es imposible, que algún país prohiba bitcoin solo lleva a un aumento del precio del bitcoin.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Sep 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Eso es muy bueno. -> Respaldo en obviedades y ++++
> 
> 
> Todos aquellos que lo decís sois incapaces de comprender qué es realmente Bitcoin. Sois incapaces de comprender que ....



Lo demostráis en todos y cada uno de vuestros posts. Me he cansado de ver gente venir a lloriquear diciendo que si las comisiones son demasiado altas para ser utilizado como dinero, que si los diez minutos de frecuencia entre bloques es demasiado tiempo para pagar no se cuanto, que si las fluctuaciones en el precio hacen imposible que sea una moneda, que si patatín, que si patatán.

No tenéis ni putísima idea de lo que es realmente Bitcoin y, cada vez que alguien suelta alguna chorrada similar, se está retratando como un ignorante de lo que verdaderamente es Bitcoin y lo que los desarrolladores de Core y usuarios defienden día tras día.

Y la demostración la tuvísteis con el famoso UASF. Ni en vuestros putos sueños íbais a haber imaginado nunca que un 20% de los nodos terminarían convirtiéndose al libertarismo RADICAL dispuesto incluso a echar con una patada en los huevos al mayor y más tóxico minero chino y a una buena pléyade de usuarios subnormales. Y sin embargo ocurrió.

Ahí tenéis la demostración de que, una buena parte de los usuarios (al menos el 20%) y la mitad de los desarrolladores de Core, sí que tienen bien claro lo que es Bitcoin en realidad. Cueste lo que les cueste.


----------



## bubbler (18 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Lo demostráis en todos y cada uno de vuestros posts. Me he cansado de ver gente venir a lloriquear diciendo que si las comisiones son demasiado altas para ser utilizado como dinero, que si los diez minutos de frecuencia entre bloques es demasiado tiempo para pagar no se cuanto, que si las fluctuaciones en el precio hacen imposible que sea una moneda, que si patatín, que si patatán.
> 
> No tenéis ni putísima idea de lo que es realmente Bitcoin y, cada vez que alguien suelta alguna chorrada similar, se está retratando como un ignorante de lo que verdaderamente es Bitcoin y lo que los desarrolladores de Core y usuarios defienden día tras día.
> 
> ...



Irradias tanta luz en tu visión holística que ni el arcángel Metatrón puede llegar a verlo


----------



## Registrador (18 Sep 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Irradias tanta luz en tu visión holística que ni el arcángel Metatrón puede llegar a verlo



0 argumentos. Este tipo de post me resultan muy útiles porque prefiero estar del lado de los que razonan en vez del lado la gente que cree en supersticiones y se niega a razonar.


----------



## Registrador (18 Sep 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> :: "no puedes prohibir las matemáticas" está frase me llegado al alma ::



0 argumentos de nuevo.


----------



## Registrador (18 Sep 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ¿qué argumento es "no puedes prohibir las matemáticas"? :: Miraos al espejo.



Te lo explico:

La encriptación que protege al bitcoin está basada en problemas matemáticos. La fortaleza del bitcoin está basada en las matemáticas y por lo tanto es inmune a los gobiernos porque ningún gobierno puede prohibir las matemáticas. 

Mientras que las matemáticas sigan "funcionando" el bitcoin seguirá funcionando. Es materialmente imposible que ningún Gobierno prohiba el bitcoin por este mismo motivo. Da igual el número de leyes que un gobierno emita. Los mecanismos que sustentan el Bitcoin serán exactamente iguales que antes de la prohibición. Un gobierno no puede destruir el bitcoin, un gobierno no puede confiscar el bitcoin porque está basado en las matemáticas. Un gobierno no puede alterar el Bitcoin porque su integridad está repartida en cientos de millones de puntos.

Que un gobierno prohiba "la gravedad", no significa que la "la gravedad" deje de existir.

El Bitcoin es información. Y por lo tanto inmaterial. Y más importante es información descentralizada y por lo tanto indestructible.

Más claro ahora?


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Sep 2017)

Veo que han llegado nuevos trolles al hilo. Lo que no entiendo es que le sigáis la corriente y que discutáis con alguien que "se niega a explicar" (literalmente) afirmaciones suyas previas. (Lógicamente se niega a explicarlas porque son invenciones suyas)


----------



## remonster (18 Sep 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Pero la certidumbre de Bcash en la transacción es del 100%, en segwit ese % varía en función de la probabilidad de colisión del resumen de la firma...



Bobada del día.

También la integridad de btc y bcash dependen de la probabilidad de colisión de direcciones...estamos preocupadísimos desde hace años...


----------



## Registrador (18 Sep 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Veo que han llegado nuevos trolles al hilo. Lo que no entiendo es que le sigáis la corriente y que discutáis con alguien que "se niega a explicar" (literalmente) afirmaciones suyas previas. (Lógicamente se niega a explicarlas porque son invenciones suyas)



Si yo me he quedado así :: cuando Bubbler suelta lo de la "colision del resumen de segwit" y se queda tan ancho. Joder, le pregunto educadamente si lo puede explicar y se niega.

Yo estoy encantado de aprender cosas nuevas y me interesaba el tema, pero joder es que ni siquiera se molesta en inventarse una explicación, se niega a explicarse y ni siquiera pone un enlace.

Es que es el troleo más lamentable que existe.

Es como si yo digo el Bcash es una puta mierda debido a la "inmaterialidad del núcleo explícito" y me quedo tan ancho. ¿Qué coño es la "inmaterialidad del núcleo explícito"? ah! secreto. :XX:


----------



## remonster (18 Sep 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Irradias tanta luz en tu visión holística que ni el arcángel Metatrón puede llegar a verlo



Tio, deja de hacer el gilipollas. No es culpa nuestra si perdiste el tren del bitcoin (bueno...al parecer si fue un poco culpa mia  )

Eres libre de invertir en la shitxoin de turno. La estupidez es infinita. Luego no vuelvas al hilo llorando.


----------



## p_pin (18 Sep 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Yo a nivel técnico ni puta idea, podrías inventarte cualquier cosa y no enterarme.... Puedo entender algo si alguien lo explica, o lo que haya leído por ahí
> 
> Desde el fork, no he leído que haya ningún problema en btc... sin embargo algo leí que tuvieron que parar algunos exchanges por problemas de maleabilidad en BCash. Lo cierto es que con bajo nivel de transacciones, es menos probable que tengan problemas
> 
> ...





bubbler dijo:


> Pero que hables de confiabilidad en btcash? -> No he dicho eso, he dicho que se podría hacer un rollback del segwit con un 100% de confiabilidad (esto es que no se haya producido ya una colisión de resúmenes). *Lo siguiente que comentas en enredar los conceptos, los foreros críticos y objetivos calarán esta actitud*.



De eso nada, si no quieres hablar no lo conviertas en un problema ajeno

Lo que yo he dicho está basado en hechos, es comprobable, no en opiniones (algo que un forero crítico y objetivo podrán "calar"):

Maleabilidad:
_*ViaBTC, casa de cambio creadora de Bitcoin Cash, suspendió temporalmente los retiros de su plataforma debido a que sufrieron un ataque de maleabilidad de las transacciones.*_
400 Bad Request

Minado (y _descentralización_, ejem):
En azul, el ratio de poder de minado y dificultad de BCash





fork.lol

Minería "transparente", (más descentralización). El mayor minero es "desconocido" dato mensual





BLOCKTRAIL | Bitcoin API and Block Explorer

Distribución:
Dos direcciones anónimas tienen 97% de lo minado hasta ahora en Bitcoin Cash | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

Y me gustaría aportar el número de nodos activos en bcash, para saber cual es el respaldo de la comunidad, pero no sé dónde obtener ese dato...


----------



## Edu.R (18 Sep 2017)

Que cabrones los de JPMorgan. Como la sueltan para que el BTC esté un poco más baratito y luego ponerse a comprar como burros y volver a poner la cotización donde estaba hace unos dias.

No puedo con la vida.


----------



## tixel (18 Sep 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> No hacen falta todos los estados, el precio del bitcoin está sustentando en cuentas bancarias que reciben y envían dinero, en ciudadanos de x nación que tributan, en administradores de páginas donde se compran y venden, en servidores, en un marco legal... No hace falta tener los bitcoins mismos. Esto ya supone un volumen diario en todo el tráfico de bitcoins.
> 
> A bitcoin le darían igual los estados si el grueso de intercambios se hiciese en cafeterías y plazas ::...pero el precio actual descansa sobre la permisividad y lo anecdótico... Es decir, no hay dureza todavía, no por falta de capacidad, sino por la coyuntura en la que estamos.



Tu de los mercados descentralizados no has oido hablar ¿no? Pues q se pongan las pilas antes de q todo se intercambie por ellos, y a ver como coño controlan las cuentas. Por no hablar de cuando se acepten directamente las cripto.


----------



## bubbler (18 Sep 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Te lo explico:
> 
> La encriptación que protege al bitcoin está basada en problemas matemáticos. La fortaleza del bitcoin está basada en las matemáticas y por lo tanto es inmune a los gobiernos porque ningún gobierno puede prohibir las matemáticas.
> 
> ...



Mientras que las matemáticas sigan "funcionando"_> el" problemilla" es que el modelo teorico matematico posee errores (aunque las matematicas sean universales), si a eso se le añade una implementacion practica con un alpha >0, entonces el desastre esta asegurado.

La probabilidad de colisión aumentará con el aumento efectivo de tps... Recuerdo que segwit no estaba completamente testado, ya que requeria pruebas especificas para este sistema, que en las pruebas estandar no estaban contempladas. 

Lo tapais y lo ocultais, si tan listos sois, investigad y exponed, yo no quiero, porque lo que quiero es exponer que sois vosotros los trileros. 

Metatron es el arcangel que esta designado para la implementacion de las matematicas (flor de la vida) pero esto es otro tema...


----------



## Ojodelince (18 Sep 2017)

Mientras tanto el btc recuperando los 4000 como quien no quiere la cosa.

Me ha llamado la atención el comportamiento del gobierno chino, poniendo la zancadilla al bitcoin reiteradamente. Diría que tienen ganas de prohibirlo, pero es como intentar detener al viento a base de puñetazos, y por eso no hacen el ridículo completo, aunque poco les va a faltar. De hecho, ¿cómo ha quedado su capacidad de "dañar" al bitcoin después de haber prohibido los exchanges? Pues como absolutamente risible. Si algo está quedando claro ahora mismo es que la influencia de China en el sector pierde peso cada día que abren la boca. El resto de los gobiernos del mundo habrán tomado buena nota de lo inútil que resulta ese tipo de brindis al sol. 
Aún así es muy posible que veamos en el futuro a gobiernos que al darse cuenta de que no pueden controlar las criptos las prohiban o limiten (Rusia por ejemplo tiene toda la pinta de que va a ir por ahí), pero el gran público va tomando nota día a día de la fortaleza de este valor. De hecho da la impresión de que otros países están dispuestos a coger el toro por los cuernos e intentar ir a la vanguardia de este sector.

Aquí dejo enlace de La razón, un artículo que no tiene desperdicio y que habla de entidades financieras con nombre y apellidos que están haciendo los deberes en la materia, todo un aviso de por dónde van los tiros financieros

El uso diario de bitcoin crecerÃ¡ un 400% en diez aÃ±os

Por cierto, llama la atención del posicionamiento de la prensa española en relación al bitcoin. Unos lo defienden o al menos no malinforman; el mundo, la razón, el país. Sin embargo en ABC o el Confidencial veo que no tienen muchos escrúpulos a la hora de lanzar artículos en el que en un totum revolutum variopinto mezclan conceptos, anécdotas y chismes. Me imagino que escribe gente que no tiene puñetera idea y lo único que saben del btc es que los del wanacry cobraban los rescates en bitcoin.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Sep 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Lo tapais y lo ocultais, si tan listos sois, investigad y exponed, yo no quiero, porque lo que quiero es exponer que sois vosotros los trileros.
> 
> Metatron es el arcangel que esta designado para la implementacion de las matematicas (flor de la vida) pero esto es otro tema...



Respuesta directa de Pieter Wiulle:



> _Mitigation
> 
> SegWit does no longer have a 160-bit script hash system. It still uses 160-bit hashes for the single key case (for efficiency reasons), as the birthday attack does not apply to them. Instead it introduces P2WSH, which uses 256-bit script hashes. The birthday attack still applies there, but requires 2128 steps rather than 280. 2128 is considered infeasible to attack in the short to medium term. Furthermore, it is the security target for Bitcoin in general (including forging signatures), doing more is not very valuable._



Extraído de aquí:

segregated witness - Birthday attack on P2SH - Bitcoin Stack Exchange

No sé de dónde extraes tu FUD, pero tendrás que mejorar bastante para atacar el SegWit.

Y si lo que te preocupa es el tema de las colisiones de direcciones "en general", esto es, para las direcciones de Bitcoin independientemente del SegWit, aquí tienes un hilo guay al respecto en Reddit para que te hagas una idea aproximada de lo increíblemente improbable que resultaría:

Help with some collision probability calculations please! : Bitcoin


----------



## bubbler (18 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Respuesta directa de Pieter Wiulle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que respuesta tan pobre Mojón, primero has estado casi una hora buscando y quemando google para "informarte", luego copias y pegas lo primero que ves de collision y luego lo cagas akí y te kedas tan jancho.

El problema es el mismo, pero con mayor poder computacional por parte del atacante...

La respuesta de Pieter Wiulle es sesgada, y no ofrece una amplia visión del problemilla...

Que no Majón, q el tema es poneros en evidencia, anda, dejalo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Sep 2017)

La respuesta de Wiulle no es sesgada. Es perfecta. Te explica por qué ese FUD es falso. Tú eres el que dices que es sesgada, así que te toca a ti contradecirle. Explícanos dónde se equivoca (nada menos) que Pieter Wiulle o pon tú un ejemplo en el que ocurra esa vulnerabilidad al "Birthday attack".

Descubrir algo tan grave como lo que estás asegurando tú tiene recompensa directa. Si crees que has encontrado una vulnerabilidad que facilita un "birthday attack" en los algoritmos hash que usa Bitcoin, pues metes un corto en bitfinex o en kraken y después publicas un artículo en alguna revista especializada de matemáticas. Vas a hacerte rico.

EDITO: De todos modos, prefiero que hablemos de este tipo de cosas mucho más interesantes (Birthday Paradox) que del FUD habitual y gilipollas que emplean otros foreros. El tuyo es de calidad PREMIUM, la verdad.


----------



## bubbler (18 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La respuesta de Wiulle no es sesgada. Es perfecta. Te explica por qué ese FUD es falso. Tú eres el que dices que es sesgada, así que te toca a ti contradecirle. Explícanos dónde se equivoca (nada menos) que Pieter Wiulle o pon tú un ejemplo en el que ocurra esa vulnerabilidad al "Birthday attack".
> 
> Descubrir algo tan grave como lo que estás asegurando tú tiene recompensa directa. Si crees que has encontrado una vulnerabilidad que facilita un "birthday attack" en los algoritmos hash que usa Bitcoin, pues metes un corto en bitfinex o en kraken y después publicas un artículo en alguna revista especializada de matemáticas. Vas a hacerte rico.



La respuesta de Wiulle no es sesgada -> Claro, y lo afirmas porque tienes el conocimiento holístico presente, pasado y futuro de todo.

Es perfecta -> Sólo Dios es perfecto.

Te explica por qué ese FUD es falso -> Una parte interesada como ese tío.

Tú eres el que dices que es sesgada, así que te toca a ti contradecirle. -> Claro, y lo afirma porque tiene (el tío este) el conocimiento holístico presente, pasado y futuro de todo.

Si crees -> Pesaooooo, deja de decir lo que creo o no, cree en tí mismo tio peñazo

metes un corto en bitfinex o en kraken y después publicas un artículo en alguna revista especializada de matemáticas. Vas a hacerte rico -> Pero daleeee, y como piensas que quiero hacerme rico? no tengo esa necesidad...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Sep 2017)

¿Tienes algo mejor con lo que rebatir las palabras de Wiulle y que tumban todo tu FUD sobre la "vulnerabilidad" de SegWit al Birthday Attack?



> _[SegWIt] introduces P2WSH, which uses 256-bit script hashes. The birthday attack still applies there, but requires 2^128 steps rather than 2^80. 2 ^128 is considered infeasible to attack in the short to medium term. _


----------



## bubbler (18 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Tienes algo mejor con lo que rebatir las palabras de Wiulle y que tumban todo tu FUD sobre la "vulnerabilidad" de SegWit al Birthday Attack?



Tio, que no te enteras que es tumbarte a tí y tu chupipandi mediante el vector del pensamiento crítico de los foreros que os siguen ciegamente.

Al tío este se le tumba con el factor de tiempo discreto, la unidad computacional varía geométricamente en el tiempo, vamos, que no me sirve lo que pones, porque es sólo una modulación en el eje X del tiempo.

Aparte, la seguridad de cifrado no está pensada para el uso masivo intensificado en el tiempo...


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Sep 2017)




----------



## bubbler (18 Sep 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


>



Abre tu corazón, que lo tienes muy duro... Al final tienes que abrir tus sentimientos, independientemente de este hilo, de todo... Abre tu corazón, mírate al espejo, perdónate y respetate, disfruta la vida, y no pienses, sóoooooloooooo sienteeeeeeeeeeee

---------- Post added 18-sep-2017 at 20:16 ----------

Claro que vienen tiempos de cambios, que sobrepasan a los estados, a las personas, al bitcoin, a todooooo....


Te van a sobrepasar, y o te abres a lo que viene, o se te amortiza...


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Sep 2017)

Algunos se dan por aludidos sin ni siquiera citarlos. Por algo será.


----------



## bubbler (18 Sep 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Algunos se dan por aludidos sin ni siquiera citarlos. Por algo será.



Tus palabras denotan defensiva en tus sentimientos... Abre tu corazón a tu familia, y cuando se dice abre tu corazón, es que seas tú mismo delante de los tuyos, sin miedo a que te rechacen o te califiquen, sé feliz en tu propio mundo, eso es lo importante... para tí y para todos. Ya se acerca, cada vez mas y es inevitable, sólo se podrá transicionar sentimientalmente...


----------



## p_pin (18 Sep 2017)

_¿Estás seguro de que quieres añadir a bubbler a tu lista de ignorados? _


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (18 Sep 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> _¿Estás seguro de que quieres añadir a bubbler a tu lista de ignorados? _



Yo, con la primera cosa que le he leído, lo de la "probabilidad de colisión del resumen de la firma..." ya lo he metido en ignorados.

Lástima de hilo. Demasiado troll.


----------



## bubbler (18 Sep 2017)

mugriento dijo:


> Yo, con la primera cosa que le he leído, lo de la "probabilidad de colisión del resumen de la firma..." ya lo he metido en ignorados.
> 
> Lástima de hilo. Demasiado troll.



Lástima, que después de un tiempo dado, no se haya rebatido el "problemilla", y dale pedale con lo del troll...


ignorar es el ignorante.


----------



## Skull & Bones (18 Sep 2017)

vaya trolls mas pesao que os habeis echao!!! 

el clapham molaba mas, pobrecillo le pillo el tornado y todavia no ha vuelto.... que sera del "chevy"....


----------



## Geldschrank (18 Sep 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> vaya trolls mas pesao que os habeis echao!!!
> 
> el clapham molaba mas, pobrecillo le pillo el tornado y todavia no ha vuelto.... que sera del "chevy"....



Pues con suerte si le pilló dentro igual está en Miami.

Lo cierto es que hay que ignorar a los trolls, pero últimamente hay más trolls que foreros y no está bien dejar que se digan mentiras.

Yo veo más un campaña orquestada y PAGADA por algún conjunto de entidades bancarias para llenar de ruido el hilo.


----------



## jorgitonew (19 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El Clapham . Probablemente el unico forero " baneable " del For que ha sobrevivido a un huracan categoria 8 avisa que esta vivo , sano y salvo , con electricidad desde el martes pasado pero sin internet ( Xfinity caido en to Miami ) Un suplicio navegar desde el movil . En los supermercados solo cash . No cryptos , ni cards ni onzas de plata . Un post corto para animar a Los camaradas del Clapham a no dejarse apabullar por China o JPM
> Ni un misero thanks



he estado poniendo velas en todas las iglesias para que reaparecieses!!! ha funcionado!!!

estoy pensando en dejar el mundo de las chapas y dedicarme al de las velas...


----------



## asilei (19 Sep 2017)

Bueno, vamos avanzando, ahora estamos en la fase "los gobiernos no lo permitirán".


----------



## Registrador (19 Sep 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Nadie te podrá quitar tus bitcoins pero al estar ligado el precio a relaciones rasteables, visibles ... Al contexto social en definitiva... Es irrelevante que estos bits no puedan requisarse en sí mismos... El bitcoin al margen de todo este complejo no vale nada ... Es como el oro fuera de sociedades donde no hay una utilidad (debido a su primitivo desarrollo histórico, económico , técnico)...
> 
> Es muy fácil de entender... Si no existe el contexto técnico, legal, procedimental para el mercadeo, movimiento de bitcoins, movimiento de Fiat, intercambio de bienes... Automáticamente el precio decae... Eso sí es la gravedad y el contexto material del valor del bitcoin....
> 
> ...



¿Me puedes por favor indicar que *medidas concretas* puede tomar un estado (el que sea) para evitar que un ciudadano use bitcoin si así lo desea?

Si yo quiero usar los bitcoins en mi ordenador para comprar digamos televisiones de plasma por internet, que puede hacer el estado para evitar esto? 
Cierra exchanges? estos se van a otro país
Destruye los nodos basados en el país? los usuarios usan el resto de nodos existentes. 
Un estado destruye internet en su país? Los usuarios utilizan paper wallets o actualizan sus blockchains mediante radio (no, no es ciencia fiction), si eso te parece poco te informo que la red de Bitcoin ya tiene un nodo actualmente en el espacio.

Qué puede hacer 1 estado, 2 o 100 para evitar que la gente use bitcoin? NADA

Y para demostrártelo te voy a dar un ejemplo (aunque hay millones). Desde hace 50 años la mayoría de los estados están en una "interminable guerra contra las drogas". Se prohibe por ley la producción, tenencia, consumo y comercialización de las drogas. Se han destinado miles de millones en luchar contra la droga, policias, ejercitos, prisiones, jueces, se invaden otros países etc etc etc Pues bien, yo, o cualquier persona en España o en cualquier país puede ir a una discoteca el viernes por la tarde y, si tiene dinero, conseguir marihuana, cocaina, hachis, extásis, LSD y heroina. En cualquier cuidad del mundo. Es algo tan jodidamente fácil que hasta chavales de 14 años son capaces de comprar drogas.

Estamos hablando de un bien material (las drogas) que es necesario cultivar/producir en determinadas partes del mundo, transportarlo miles de km, almacenarlo y distribuirlo y aun así los estados son incapaces de evitar su consumo. Joder! si ni siquiera son capaces de evitar el consumo de drogas en las cárceles. En los lugares donde las personas están aisladas, vigiladas 24 horas al día y ni si quiera los estados pueden evitar el consumo de drogas en las cárceles.

¿¿¿¿Cómo coño pretendes que los estados eviten el uso de un bien inmaterial, anónimo, descentralizado y encriptado (el bitcoin) cuando son incapaces de evitar el consumo de un bien material como las drogas en las cárceles????

Y el ejemplo de las drogas es también útil para ver que sucede con el precio de los bienes cuándo se prohiben. Cuando un estado prohibe un bien o servicio que la gente quiere usar, el precio *sube*, no baja. 

Y por favor antes de escribir tu respuesta, tómate un tiempo, piensa y luego infórmame en detalle de que medidas mágicas puede tomar un estado para evitar el uso del bitcoin. Y luego me explicas por qué el estado no usa esas mismas medidas mágicas para evitar el consumo de drogas.


----------



## vpsn (19 Sep 2017)

asilei dijo:


> Bueno, vamos avanzando, ahora estamos en la fase "los gobiernos no lo permitirán".



Eso es cierto, si los gobiernos no ven pasta van a intentar pararlo de cualquier manera. Otra cosa es que lo consigan, pero que van a meter toda la carne en el asador no me queda duda.


----------



## barborico (19 Sep 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Mi teoría es que solo el tráfico interno de una nacion puede hacer temblar el precio de este activo... No hay necesidad de prohibirlo en todas, sino que con c*ortar una red tocha el bitcoin sufre* ... No los bits claro, sino que quienes sufren son quiénes quieren venderlos ... Los bits si, esos son eternos.









Ya te ha contestado Registrador, pero te lo resumiré a grandes rasgos.
Verás, bitcoin, al igual que internet, tiene un diseño descentralizado.

Si corto un backbone muy utilizado, el tráfico se redirige por otros sitios.
¿Se ralentizará el tráfico? Por supuesto, pero seguirá fluyendo.

Ídem con bitcoin. ¿Afectaría esa situación al precio a corto plazo? Por supuesto.
Pero a largo plazo el rey va a seguir desnudo y lo sabes.


----------



## Pirro (19 Sep 2017)

Había algunos foreros que hace una semana comentaban que iban a abrir cortos...¿menuda follada no?


----------



## Rajoy (19 Sep 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Había algunos foreros que hace una semana comentaban que iban a abrir cortos...¿menuda follada no?



Del dicho al hecho ...


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El Clapham . Probablemente el unico forero " baneable " del For que ha sobrevivido a un huracan categoria 8 avisa que esta vivo , sano y salvo , con electricidad desde el martes pasado pero sin internet ( Xfinity caido en to Miami ) Un suplicio navegar desde el movil . En los supermercados solo cash . No cryptos , ni cards ni onzas de plata . Un post corto para animar a Los camaradas del Clapham a no dejarse apabullar por China o JPM
> Ni un misero thanks



yeeeee, bienvenido clapham!!! :Aplauso:

ya empezabamos a preocuparnos hamijo ienso:

me alegra que estes bien


----------



## asilei (19 Sep 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Eso es cierto, si los gobiernos no ven pasta van a intentar pararlo de cualquier manera. Otra cosa es que lo consigan, pero que van a meter toda la carne en el asador no me queda duda.



Bitcoin va progresando por etapas como un rodillo. Superados los debates técnicos como fiabilidad y num. de transacciones, demostrado la capacidad cripto para generar moneda y asentada como reserva de valor, ahora queda para mi el último y mayor paso: implementar como medio de pago.

Efectivamente, bitcoin ha demostrado que puede actuar al menos como alternativa al sistema financiero actual, pesto que ofrece un sistema operativo, descentralizado y gobernado mediante consenso. Ahora es el momento de la verdad y aquí el problema es que pone encima la mesa todo el sistema fiscal de todos los paises actuales basado en gravar el trabajo, comercio y capital en este orden.

Trabajar a cambio de BTC para poder comerciar con BTC y ahorrar en BTC implica que hay que repensar todo el sistema fiscal, y en mi opinión la Tasa Tobin es cuando debe entra en acción. En cualquier caso la tarea es enorme, titánica incluso me atrevo a decir.


----------



## cusbe11 (19 Sep 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> ¿Me puedes por favor indicar que *medidas concretas* puede tomar un estado (el que sea) para evitar que un ciudadano use bitcoin si así lo desea?
> 
> Si yo quiero usar los bitcoins en mi ordenador para comprar digamos televisiones de plasma por internet, que puede hacer el estado para evitar esto?
> Cierra exchanges? estos se van a otro país
> ...



Aviso que no voy a intervenir en esta discusión más allá de este mensaje, porque en base a mis intentos pasados llegué la conclusión hace mucho de que es imposible debatir de manera civilizada sobre este tema en estos foros (no lo digo necesariamente por ti).

Hecha esta aclaración, lo que planteas es algo que en su momento expliqué varias veces en estos foros, y que no es algo que, ni mucho menos, se me haya ocurrido a mí.

¿Cómo prohibir Bitcoin? Muy sencillo: no hay más que llegar a un acuerdo a nivel internacional para que los estados firmantes prohíban el uso de cualquier método de pago que no sea de los acordados. Así que sería una prohibición en forma de lista blanca que incluiría esencialmente a las divisas oficiales (dólar, libra...). A nivel interno de cada país, simplemente se prohibiría que los particulares, los profesionales y las empresas acepten abiertamente como forma de pago cualquier método que no esté entre los permitidos. Amazon no podría aceptar Bitcoins sin ser perseguido/denunciado, la tienda de la esquina no podría aceptar Bitcoins sin ser perseguida/denunciada, etc. ¿Se podría seguir usando Bitcoin y el resto de las criptodivisas? Sí, pero quedarían relegadas a actividades ilegales y/o a intercambios muy concretos entre particulares. No se podrían usar como método de pago oficial, y cualquier persona/empresa que las acepte estaría cometiendo un delito. La cuestión es, ¿qué valor tendrían las criptodivisas en ese caso? Porque sí, los euros y los dólares también se pueden usar para actividades ilegales y para intercambios "en negro" entre particulares, pero tienen el "pequeño matiz" de que luego esos euros y dólares son aceptados casi universalmente.

Y antes de que alguien diga que este tipo de acuerdos internacionales serían imposibles, o que frenarían la competitividad de los firmantes, recuerdo la existencia de acuerdos en materia de seguridad aeroportuaria que suponen bastantes "problemas" en el transporte aéreo. O los acuerdos en materia de compartición de información bancaria.

La cuestión es, ¿la (inmensa) mayoría de la población se percataría de esta prohibición, o le daría la más mínima importancia? ¿La (inmensa) mayoría de la población sabe acaso usar la palabra "Bitcoin" en una frase no trivial y con sentido? De cara a la imagen pública, esta prohibición sería entre neutra y bien recibida, porque se vendería como la prohibición de algo que se usa para delinquir/traficar/atentar/matar gatitos y que la (inmensa) mayoría de la población ni siquiera sabe lo que es.

Así podrían prohibir los estados el uso no sólo de Bitcoin, sino de todas las criptodivisas que no sean "oficiales", que quedarían para actividades ilegales/alegales/ocultas muy restringidas. Y eso sin meternos directamente con los exchanges, que se verían sometidos a la restricción general como una empresa cualquiera.

Y esto es lo único que voy a decir sobre este asunto, excepto que tenga que aclarar algo de lo que he explicado.


----------



## Pirro (19 Sep 2017)

> ¿Cómo prohibir Bitcoin? Muy sencillo: no hay más que llegar a un acuerdo a nivel internacional para que los estados firmantes prohíban el uso de cualquier método de pago que no sea de los acordados.



Obviamente no te estoy respondiendo a tí porque sería estúpido hacerlo, habida cuenta de que has dicho que no estás aquí para dialogar sino para soltar tu opinión y largarte. Va para la audiencia.

Hay 187 estados en el mundo con soberanía reconocida. Cualquier escenario que contemple una actuación coordinada no ya entre todos, sino entre la mitad es lisa y llanamente ciencia ficción.


----------



## Arctic (19 Sep 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Aviso que no voy a intervenir en esta discusión más allá de este mensaje, porque en base a mis intentos pasados llegué la conclusión hace mucho de que es imposible debatir de manera civilizada sobre este tema en estos foros (no lo digo necesariamente por ti).
> 
> Hecha esta aclaración, lo que planteas es algo que en su momento expliqué varias veces en estos foros, y que no es algo que, ni mucho menos, se me haya ocurrido a mí.
> 
> ...



Operativamente, no se puede refutar lo que dices. Dejo de lado la dificultad que supone poner de acuerdo a un número importante de países, pero podrían hacerlo. Lo que no veo es porque solo pueden hacerlo con bitcoin. Podrían prohibir cualquier cosa. Con todo el miedo que hay a la deslocalización de las industrias, podrían prohibir cualquier producto hecho en China, India o similar. Y las penas podrían ser incluso superiores. Al que pillemos con un móvil Xiaomi, a la cárcel y si reincide paredón.

Mi impresión es que siendo posible ponerle las trabas que indicas, es difícil que países serios y poco amigos de la regulación como Reino Unido, USA o Suiza tomen esa medida. Como leí el otro día en Twitter, si vives en un país que por las bravas prohibe Bitcoin, no lo dudes: necesitas bitcoins.


----------



## cusbe11 (19 Sep 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Mi impresión es que siendo posible ponerle las trabas que indicas, es difícil que países serios y poco amigos de la regulación como Reino Unido, USA o Suiza tomen esa medida.



Sin discutir lo que dices, sólo para aclarar/recordar lo que expliqué en mi anterior mensaje, esos países que citas no sólo participan en acuerdos internacionales en temas mucho más importantes y "problemáticos" de implementar, sino que en algunos casos han sido los principales impulsores (véase EEUU con la seguridad aeroportuaria). Y en Suiza, el secreto bancario total está moribundo o directamente muerto, al menos en lo que concierne a la actividad financiera a partir de este año.


----------



## tixel (19 Sep 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> Vaya absurdez. Vuestro dogmatismo ideológico os ciega y cualquiera que no crea a pie juntillas en la mano invisible de adam smith es un rojo totalitario que debería donar todas sus posesiones al pueblo e irse a vivir debajo de un puente para ser consecuente. El anarquismo de toda la vida ha sido socialista e incompatible con la centralización y el comunismo en el plano teórico es antiestatista otra cosa es en la práctica, lo que vosotros llamáis anarcocapitalismo o anarquismo libertario, con el cual intuyo que simpatizas, no es más que la sustición de la centralización estatal por la centralización de las multinacionales, es decir, una especie de neofeudalismo.
> 
> Si a alguien hace daño el bitcoin es precisamente a la banca y a su funcionamiento basado en deuda-fiat, el motor del sistema capitalista y de todo el tinglado estatista-liberal montado a su alrededor.



El anerquismo es la aantitesis del sociakismo. Si dices q ha sido socialista de toda la vida de dios es lo q digo q hay mucha gente q defiende el sociakismo y no sabe ni de donde le da el aire.
Y de radical nada, es simplemente definicion, socialismo=estatismo, planificación central por unos cuantos, bitcoin=relaciones entre iguales de mutuo acuerdo sin intermediarios. Y desde luego el anarcocapitalismo no tiene nada q ver con multinacionales y sustituir estado por otra cosa. Se basa las relaciones de mutuo acuerdo sin coaccion, como el bitcoin. Si no ves q ambas cosas se dan de ostias quiza deberias replantearte alguna cosilla, porque decir q el comunismo no tiene q ver con la planificación central es poco realista.


----------



## Arctic (19 Sep 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Sin discutir lo que dices, sólo para aclarar/recordar lo que expliqué en mi anterior mensaje, esos países que citas no sólo participan en acuerdos internacionales en temas mucho más importantes y "problemáticos" de implementar, sino que en algunos casos han sido los principales impulsores (véase EEUU con la seguridad aeroportuaria). Y en Suiza, el secreto bancario total está moribundo o directamente muerto, al menos en lo que concierne a la actividad financiera a partir de este año.



En temas de seguridad aeroportuaria no te digo nada. De hecho desde el 11S, USA no va a permitir que le vuelvan a humillar en esos temas. Creo que el tema que nos ocupa es distinto y el argumento aquel que Bitcoin es el dinero de la deep web y que es muy peligroso ya no se lo traga ni mi hija de dos años. Los anglosajones no son amigos de ningún tipo de regulación financiera, de hecho fíjate por donde se pasan la tasa Tobin. Y Suiza ha perdido el secreto bancario, pero con Bitcoin me da que no se la van a dar tan fácil. De hecho puedes ver que están desplegando un buen número de cajeros Bitcoin. Los países medianamente serios no tienen que temer a Bitcoin ni criminalizarlo. No tardarán los chinos en devaluar su moneda o meter duros controles de capitales a sus ciudadanos, por eso están dificultando el acceso a Bitcoin. Algo temen.


----------



## Nico (19 Sep 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Aviso que no voy a intervenir en esta discusión más allá de este mensaje, porque en base a mis intentos pasados llegué la conclusión hace mucho de que es imposible debatir de manera civilizada sobre este tema en estos foros (no lo digo necesariamente por ti).




*cusbe11:*

Creo que te equivocas.

Todo el "ecosistema" de las cripto (incluyendo Bitcoin) depende de no más de seis (o diez) exchanges y agentes de pago.

Si en Occidente cierran a *Coinbase, BitPay, Bitstamp, Bitfinex, Gemini y Kraken* (y dejo la puerta para dos o tres más) se elimina todo el movimiento de dinero.

Y, a nivel mundial bastaría con sumar *cinco exchanges más* es el 99% de todo el movimiento de dinero.

Obviamente eso no "mata" al Bitcoin como tal porque, mientras dos personas acepten pagarse/cobrarse con el mismo, el sistema sigue existiendo... recién atacando a los mineros (que son 6 o 7) prácticamente se eliminaría todo el movimiento.

Pero, si bien asumo que los Estados, llegado el caso, podrían tomar una decisión de este tipo, creo que *no necesitan tomarla* porque el movimiento "real" de estas criptos sobre la economía "de verdad" es prácticamente CERO.

Por un lado los "números en la pantalla" muestran cifras fabulosas pero, en la práctica son unos 5000 millones de dólares a NIVEL MUNDIAL (contando al menos EE.UU., China, Japón, Corea del Sur y algún que otro país de Europa) los que se mueven de un lado para otro.

5000 millones "diluidos" entre esos países debe ser menos de lo que se gasta en cigarrillos, o en putas, o en los casinos de los respectivos países.

Parte de la "historia" que justifica que unas 300.000 personas "jueguen" con 5000 millones de dólares es que "vean en sus pantallas" números importantes y difundan la leyenda de que están "haciendo temblar" la economía mundial.

En la práctica *no influyen en NINGUN MERCADO* porque, no hay gasto concreto que impacte sobre la economía sino meros juegos de prestidigitación contable en pantallas de ordenador. Es más un juego que otra cosa.

El único punto donde la influencia SI ES relevante es en los mercados ilegales (drogas y extorsiones) pero, cada tanto hacen una razia en los sitios de la "dark web" donde se mueven esas cosas y, el resto del tiempo los usan para *recabar datos de los vendedores y compradores y tenerlos vigilados* (una pecera, les hacen el favor de concentrarse todos en un punto).

Así que:

1) No afectan NINGUN mercado.

2) Los pocos en los que influyen (drogas por caso) hacen un FAVOR a los organismos de inteligencia porque ayudan a seguirle el paso a vendedores y compradores sin grandes esfuerzos.

3) Los 5000 millones que se mueven, diluidos entre economías gigantescas (China, EE.UU, Japón, Corea del Sur, Europa) son casi insignificantes.

4) Que 300.000 tipos jueguen con esto en vez de usar el dinero en las mesas de póker o pagando por sitios porno (industrias que mueven el mismo o más dinero) es irrelevante para la economía.

5) Un grupo de gente es feliz (viendo los "números en la pantalla") y, aquellos que ganaron y logren retirar sus ganancias habrán hecho una diferencia.

¿ Por qué se imaginan a los Estados con ganas o tiempo de ocuparse de esto ?


----------



## Claudius (19 Sep 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Y esto es lo único que voy a decir sobre este asunto, excepto que tenga que aclarar algo de lo que he explicado.



Eso no podrá ocurrir, por una sencilla frase: Intereses geopolíticos.

Los intereses geopolíticos (dónde entran las finanzas) de China, no serán los mismos que los de USA, ni los mismos que los de la Isla de man.

Y el ejemplo le estamos viendo, Japón (democracia) abrió la veda.

Y no es lo mismo prohibir que regular.


----------



## Claudius (19 Sep 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Creo que te equivocas.
> 
> Todo el "ecosistema" de las cripto (incluyendo Bitcoin) depende de no más de seis (o diez) exchanges y agentes de pago.
> 
> Si en Occidente cierran a *Coinbase, BitPay, Bitstamp, Bitfinex, Gemini y Kraken* (y dejo la puerta para dos o tres más) se elimina todo el movimiento de dinero.



Joer Nico, Qué ya lo hemos hablado.., y lo acabo de contar. Intereses geopolíticos.

Si se regula de forma restrictiva, todas las *empresas* que has nombrado se deslocalizan a otras ubicaciones u Offshore, es lo que tiene la globalización.. 
Por eso el 'G5/20' están tirando por legislar de forma impositiva  (tener controlados a los usuarios, con estos puntos de entrada KYC/AML y gravar ese movimiento de dinero) aunque como todos ya sabemos si se quiere se pasa por ese cuello de botella o se tira de otras historias.



Nico dijo:


> Y, a nivel mundial bastaría con sumar *cinco exchanges más* es el 99% de todo el movimiento de dinero.



A nivel mundial Japón y Korea del Sur, han visto un nicho de mercado para sus economías, y en 2018 van a triplicar los exchange en esa zona.
La primera ya legisló y la segunda en Q4 2017.
Así que ahora mismo estamos en una fase de expansión brutal, estamos en FOMO en el *mundo real*. Estamos entrando en esa fase.
Y les seguimos los europeos *YA*

Mucha gente o están levantando o están esperando, que halla una seguridad jurídica en zonas geográficas para invertir en proyectos que salgan de la nube al mundo real creando riqueza y sobre todo empleos y Bitcoin es la columna vertebral, por las razones que todos sabemos.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (19 Sep 2017)

Acabar con el bitcoin es muy fácil, tanto como acabar con el emule y el bittorrent.


----------



## Registrador (19 Sep 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> ¿Cómo prohibir Bitcoin? Muy sencillo: no hay más que llegar a un acuerdo a nivel internacional para que los estados firmantes prohíban el uso de cualquier método de pago que no sea de los acordados. Así que sería una prohibición en forma de lista blanca que incluiría esencialmente a las divisas oficiales (dólar, libra...). A nivel interno de cada país, simplemente se prohibiría que los particulares, los profesionales y las empresas acepten abiertamente como forma de pago cualquier método que no esté entre los permitidos. Amazon no podría aceptar Bitcoins sin ser perseguido/denunciado, la tienda de la esquina no podría aceptar Bitcoins sin ser perseguida/denunciada, etc. ¿Se podría seguir usando Bitcoin y el resto de las criptodivisas? Sí, pero quedarían relegadas a actividades ilegales y/o a intercambios muy concretos entre particulares. No se podrían usar como método de pago oficial, y cualquier persona/empresa que las acepte estaría cometiendo un delito. La cuestión es, ¿qué valor tendrían las criptodivisas en ese caso? Porque sí, los euros y los dólares también se pueden usar para actividades ilegales y para intercambios "en negro" entre particulares, pero tienen el "pequeño matiz" de que luego esos euros y dólares son aceptados casi universalmente.



En primer lugar gracias por tomarte el tiempo de contestar y hacerlo de manera razonable. 

En segundo lugar, indicar que ese sistema que describes se puede evitar por parte de los particulares con tarjetas de debito vinculadas a cuentas de bitcoin. Estas tarjetas ya existen: Basicamente abres una cuenta en una empresa extranjera dónde el Bitcoin no este prohibido y depositas allí bitcoins, esta empresa emite una tarjeta de debito en tu nombre y luego la utilizas normalmente para comprar donde quieras. Es decir basta con que un solo país no se sume al tratado internacional para que la supuesta prohibición del bitcoin quede sin ningún tipo de utilidad.


----------



## Claudius (19 Sep 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Conceptualmente el bitcoin y la estructura de las naciones políticas actuales es incompatible... Otra cosa es que coyunturalmente y por razones del tipo que dices (geopolíticas) no sea posible un "acuerdo" global...
> 
> Porque en un momento los intereses de una nación podría ser por ejemplo debilitar a otro, o tener ella misma bitcoins, etc. Pero estructuralmente el bitcoin no puede coexistir de modo generalizado con las monedas nacionales...



Osea el NO es NO ahora es quizás.. :XX: debieras ver más tv para ver como está el mundo.. O no decir tonterías sin objetividad. 

Debes de haber descubierto lo que significa la palabra: Analista en servicios secretos gubernamentales.  Y lo que es jugar una partida de Ajedrez, dónde se tienen que plantear los escenarios posibles.



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Puede existir como anécdota, para el mercado negro o con una escasa influencia en la economía... Lo que es imposible es una legislación que abrace bitcoin, en tanto bitcoin dinamita el orden político/económico... Por eso a la larga, e incluso se podría hablar aquí de la democracia parlamentaria, ninguna nación puede tener como fundamento/núcleo al bitcoin, porque supone la propia destrucción de la nación.



Ya deberías saber, de las veces que se ha dicho que Bitcoin (red) y subyacentes (hoy), aparte de poder usarse la tecnología con la cualidad de uso monetaria, es mucho, mucho más.



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ¿qué hacer?... El estado puede por ejemplo exigirte explicaciones sobre de donde ha salido x dinero al venderle bitcoins a un coreano... No le hace falta tener los bitcoins, puede legislar para confiscar tus bienes o tratarte como un outsider y meterte entre rejas...



Ese escenario es absurdo, y sigues con el tema monetario..

No obstante el estado puede decirme misa, que si tengo intereses y activos en el sector, y me toca los cojones, levanto alas, y a la puta calle n personas y deslocalizo, y ya los sindicatos se encargan de hacer el resto con manifestaciones y los representantes del gobierno buscarán la mediación por la 'paz social', osea no mover su status quo.

Pero que bobadas hay que leer.., la mentalidad del que no sale del estado del confort vs la mentalidad del emprendedor.  (así va el país..)



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Bitcoin es Mojón mañana cobrando legalmente en el santander lo que le pagó un coreano por sus bitcoins... No bits... Si Mojon acabase en la cárcel o con una multa millonaria no cobraría nada en el Santander :XX:



Si, que le busquen en el Caribe o Malasia. :XX:


----------



## Divad (19 Sep 2017)

A los "listos" les encantan hacer dibujos...








Spoiler



Las orejas del lobo para Noviembre? ::


----------



## asilei (19 Sep 2017)

Las ciudades si pueden abrir camino

Ciudad suiza Chiasso anuncia aceptación de bitcoins para el pago de impuestos

---------- Post added 19-sep-2017 at 17:34 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Conceptualmente el bitcoin y la estructura de las naciones políticas actuales es incompatible
> ...



Sin duda, posiblemente sea una de las principales ventajas de BTC. En un momento, no lo olvidemos, que se cae el paradigma de La riqueza de las naciones - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre, pero no por culpa de BTC sino por las mismas naciones politicas actuales que no tienen capacidad para afrontar los retos de la humanidad.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Sep 2017)

Seguís con una seria miopía a la hora de acercaros a Bitcoin. Seguís pensando que Bitcoin es dinero. Seguín pensando que Bitcoin puede "matarse" como se podría matar a una moneda. Seguís pensando que Bitcoin es el Sr.Mojon buscando desesperadamente por localbitcoins a alguien al que venderle sus bitcoins por "dinero de verdad".

No. Ni de lejos, chatos. Bitcoin no es el Sr.Mojon utilizándolo para funciones monetarias.

Bitcoin es el Sr.Mojon decidiendo participar en el accionariado de la primera corporación descentralizada autónoma que, muy probablemente, base su actividad en seguros, empleando algún sistema de oráculos y abaratando hasta la nausea las primas de seguros a las que estamos acostumbrados.

Bitcoin es el Sr.Mojón dentro de cinco años alquilando por el AirBnB descentralizado de turno su casa y cuya cerradura electrónica en la puerta sólo funciona de forma automatizada cuando detecta un pago efectuado en la cadena de bloques de Bitcoin o en la lightning network.

Bitcoin es el Sr.Mojon operando en algún broker online descentralizado riéndose de los tiempos que empleaban las transacciones bancarias del siglo pasado.

Bitcoin es el Sr.Mojón estampillando de forma segura, universal e infalsificable la titularidad de algún bien digital en la cadena de bloques de Bitcoin.

Bitcoin es el Sr.Mojón cobrando un buen pellizco de bitcoins por aportar su granito de arena en la red de oráculos de algún sistema de seguros descentralizados símplemente acudiendo a algún lugar cercano y comprobando si ocurrió ayer algún fenómeno meteorológico inusual.

Bitcoin es el Sr.Mojón empleando la cadena de bloques de Bitcoin para interactuar con algún sistema descentralizado y ultraseguro de gestión de identidades online.

Bitcoin es el Sr.Mojón cobrando royalties mediante la blockchain de alguna canción pegadiza que haya compuesto y que gestionará un sistema descentralizado de gestión de derechos digitales (DRM).

Bitcoin es el Sr.Mojón utilizando Uber, Airbnb, Blablacar o cualquier otra compañía de economía colaborativa descentralizada cuando a los gobiernos se les hinchen los cojones y decidan prohibirlas.

Bitcoin es el Sr.Mojón cobrando en tiempo real y por segundo de clase particular online mediante la lightning network.

Bitcoin es el Sr.Mojón, jodido, pero pagando al cryptolocker de turno para poder liberar los archivos de su ordenador.

Bitcoin es el Sr.Mojón programando automáticamente una transacción para que, en un plazo razonable de tiempo, todos sus bitcoins vayan a parar a direcciones pertenecientes a familiares en el caso de que no realice una pequeña transacción periódicamente dentro de la propia cadena de bloques a modo de "interruptor de hombre muerto".

Bitcoin es el Sr.Mojón y Tolomeo (que no se conocen y viven a tomar por culo el uno del otro) empleando Bitcoin para establecer un fondo fiduciario que garantice que un trato online con pago diferido en el tiempo para comprar una moneda de horo, llegue a buen término.

Ninguno de los ejemplos que he puesto antes son directamente usos "monetarios" directos de Bitcoin y, sólo son posibles gracias a la existencia de las criptomonedas.

La interacción (bien como usuario, o bien como accionista) con las corporaciones descentralizadas autónomas (como por ejemplo con el cryptolocker o con un sistema de seguros basado en oráculos), el estampillado barato, universal y seguro de documentos, la programación automática y fiable de pagos (sistema del hombre muerto), etc. son usos EXCLUSIVOS que sólamente pueden hacerse gracias a que existen las criptomonedas.

Tú puedes intentar prohibir Bitcoin, pero lo único que harías es condenar a tu población a ser incapaz de hacer frente a la inevitable interacción con cryptolocker (por poner un ejemplo). Prohibiendo Bitcoin no prohibes la existencia de cryptolocker. Prohibiendo Bitcoin no anulas la necesidad "no monetaria" futura que, inevitablemente, tu población tendrá de Bitcoin.


----------



## cusbe11 (19 Sep 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Basicamente abres una cuenta en una empresa extranjera dónde el Bitcoin no este prohibido y depositas allí bitcoins, esta empresa emite una tarjeta de debito en tu nombre y luego la utilizas normalmente para comprar donde quieras.



Con esa tarjeta, ¿pagas en Bitcoins o realmente pagas en dólares/euros/etc. tras hacer una conversión automática desde tu saldo en Bitcoins? Si la respuesta es la segunda, ¿quién emite la tarjeta (qué entidad)? ¿Se trata de una tarjeta Visa/MasterCard/etc.?


----------



## Divad (19 Sep 2017)

El amigo roca agradece tus comentarios Mojón:


Spoiler













Ya toca hablar de HF, no? :XX:
Search Twitter - #no2x


----------



## DrJ (19 Sep 2017)

¿porqué hay tanto fundamentalista en este tema?

¿porqué solo veis las cosas blancas/negras?

claro que los bitcoins que tengas en tu monedero no te los quita ni Dios, claro que si quieres hacer intercambios con otro particular nadie te puede limitar ...

pero claro tb que si cierran los exchanges/impiden transferir cryptocoins a € y/o impiden su uso en comercio convencional dejan al bitcoin muy, muy tocado


----------



## mamendurrio (19 Sep 2017)

Quizás baneen la mineria en China también ?
China Bitcoin Exchange Ban to Extend to OTC Trading, Maybe Mining: WSJ - CryptoCoinsNews


$BTC (#Bitstamp) A bearish pattern is developing here, need to break out above trend line resistance otherwise back to $3450


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Sep 2017)

DrJ dijo:


> ¿porqué hay tanto fundamentalista en este tema?
> 
> ¿porqué solo veis las cosas blancas/negras?
> 
> ...



Eso ya da igual. Hace tiempo que se cruzó el Rubicón. Especuláis con que los Estados puedan, a la desesperada y en una operación de coordinación sin precedentes en la historia, atacar la valoración intentando limitar su uso como moneda (prohibiendo su compra en exchangers), pero seguís ignorando la gran cantidad de USOS NO MONETARIOS, PERO EXCLUSIVOS, que ya ofrece Bitcoin. Y estos usos exclusivos van aumentando día a día.

Ya no se puede hacer nada. Bitcoin, excepto en el caso de que ocurra algún bug garrafal o algo por el estilo, está condenado a triunfar.

Que sí, que un Estado puede intentar limitar su uso como moneda prohibiéndo su intercambio en exchanges y lo veis mediánamente factible porque ya tenemos monedas electrónicas en el primer mundo.

Pero diciendo esto os olvidáis del resto de usos exclusivos que ofrecen las criptomonedas. Y esos usos no se pueden prohibir.

Dinero realmente programable, establecimiento de contratos inteligentes, interacción económica con corporaciones descentralizadas autónomas, sistema monetario sin barreras de entrada, redes de micropagos instantaneos, estampillado online de documentos, sistemas infalsificables de confianza por puntos de prestigio...

¿Cómo pretendéis eliminar de un plumazo las futuras necesidades de todo eso por parte de los usuarios de internet?

Es imposible. No se van a poder eliminar todas esas necesidades (y esas son sólo las que se me ocurren ahora mismo). Bitcoin está condenado a triunfar.


----------



## mamendurrio (19 Sep 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Obviamente no te estoy respondiendo a tí porque sería estúpido hacerlo, habida cuenta de que has dicho que no estás aquí para dialogar sino para soltar tu opinión y largarte. Va para la audiencia.
> 
> Hay 187 estados en el mundo con soberanía reconocida. Cualquier escenario que contemple una actuación coordinada no ya entre todos, sino entre la mitad es lisa y llanamente ciencia ficción.



Y entretanto en ESTONIA:

Estonia is the first country to offer e-Residency, a government-issued digital ID available to anyone in the world

E-residency of Estonia (also called virtual residency or e-Residency) is a program launched by Estonia on 1 December 2014. The program allows non-Estonians access to Estonian services such as company formation, banking, payment processing, and taxation. The program gives the e-resident a smart card which they can use to sign documents. The program is aimed towards location-independent entrepreneurs such as software developers and writers.

e-Residency
E-residency of Estonia - Wikipedia

:fiufiu:

Los E-Residentes pueden:
-Start a company 100% online from anywhere in the world
-Access business banking and online payment service providers, such as PayPal
-Be the full owner of your company. No local director needed
-Sign and authenticate documents anywhere
-Encrypt and send documents securely. No more scanning and posting!
-Easily declare taxes online
-Continue operating your company online while traveling
-No need to re-establish your company after moving abroad
-Focus on your passion, not paperwork
8:

---------- Post added 19-sep-2017 at 19:59 ----------




Divad dijo:


> El amigo roca agradece tus comentarios Mojón:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Y no olvides Bgold fork, quizás dentro de nada, 1 Noviembre....


----------



## Claudius (19 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Pero diciendo esto os olvidáis del resto de usos exclusivos que ofrecen las _criptomonedas_. Y esos usos no se pueden prohibir.
> 
> Dinero realmente programable, establecimiento de contratos inteligentes, interacción económica con corporaciones descentralizadas autónomas, sistema monetario sin barreras de entrada, redes de micropagos instantaneos, estampillado online de documentos, sistemas infalsificables de confianza por puntos de prestigio...



Debo de tener fiebres :ouch: por el cambio del tiempo, porque te he leído hoy la palabra criptomoneda/s, 3 veces y ninguna el término shitcoin.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Debo de tener fiebres :ouch: por el cambio del tiempo, porque te he leído hoy la palabra criptomoneda/s, 3 veces y ninguna el término shitcoin.



A veces se me pasan esos detalles sin importancia. Pero en el fondo creo que todos sois conscientes ya de que únicamente existe Bitcoin y nada más. De hecho ahora mismo estoy dándome de hostias con la gentuza que tiene la osadía de acercarse a IOTA :XX:

Https://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=942648


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Sep 2017)

yo me acabo de enterar que hay mas forks por ahi... BITCORE

Bitcore (BTX) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Asi se recoge el dinero caido del cielo...

Bitcore. Más dinero gratis como Bitcoin Cash? - YouTube


----------



## Timetwister (19 Sep 2017)

¿Alguien recuerda Next? ¿Qué fue de esa moneda? Veo que no vale una mierda ahora.


----------



## Registrador (19 Sep 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Con esa tarjeta, ¿pagas en Bitcoins o realmente pagas en dólares/euros/etc. tras hacer una conversión automática desde tu saldo en Bitcoins? Si la respuesta es la segunda, ¿quién emite la tarjeta (qué entidad)? ¿Se trata de una tarjeta Visa/MasterCard/etc.?



El comerciante q recibe el pago recibe euros, pero en último término yo estoy pagando con bitcoins. Por lo tanto el comerciante y Montoro desconocen que yo estoy usando realmente bitcoins.Emite la tarjeta una entidad extranjera opaca a la legislación de otro país. El tipo de tarjeta puede ser MasterCard o Visa Hay cientos donde elegir actualmente por ejemplo The Best, Safest, And Most Reliable Bitcoin Debit Cards


----------



## Claudius (19 Sep 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> El comerciante q recibe el pago recibe euros, pero en último término yo estoy pagando con bitcoins. Por lo tanto el comerciante y Montoro desconocen que yo estoy usando realmente bitcoins.Emite la tarjeta una entidad extranjera opaca a la legislación de otro país. El tipo de tarjeta puede ser MasterCard o Visa Hay cientos donde elegir actualmente por ejemplo



Te dejas un pequeño detalle, y que las redes MC y Visa, pueden saber eso, y ahí si pueden meter un ban a las empresas que hacen de pasarelas.
De hecho ya hay alguna historia reciente..


----------



## Nico (19 Sep 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Acabar con el bitcoin es muy fácil, *tanto como acabar con el emule y el bittorrent*.



Uno de los errores más terribles del razonamiento es armar analogías equivocadas... uno se termina creyendo que ha estructurado un razonamiento sólido y luego se lleva las sorpresas. :rolleye:

Ni emule ni bittorrent cobran o mueven dinero. Supuestamente tu tienes bitcoins porque "valen" algo y, en su momento PAGASTE por comprarlos y tienes que secreta esperanza de que algún día -cuando valga $ 1000000000- alguien te los de para que te compres un yate.

Si te llegan a mandar un bitcoin por emule en vez de $ 10000000 algo me dice que tu cara no será muy alegre 

Así que NO, Bitcoin NO ES ni emule ni bittorrent... los que están en Bitcoin no están para pasarse canciones... *quieren SU DINERO*. 

===

Y, la prueba de que el sistema TIENE que vincularse a los BANCOS en algún momento (sea para los SEPAS de envío a los exchanges, sea para las retiradas o sea para "gastar con tarjeta" es esta:



Registrador dijo:


> En segundo lugar, indicar que ese sistema que describes se puede *evitar por parte de los particulares con tarjetas de debito vinculadas a cuentas de bitcoin*. ::
> 
> 
> Estas tarjetas ya existen: Basicamente abres una cuenta en una empresa extranjera dónde el Bitcoin no este prohibido y depositas allí bitcoins, *esta empresa emite una tarjeta de debito en tu nombre y luego la utilizas normalmente para comprar donde quieras*. Es decir basta con que un solo país no se sume al tratado internacional para que la supuesta prohibición del bitcoin quede sin ningún tipo de utilidad.



Creo que Don Registrador no tiene NI IDEA de cómo funciona VISA o MASTERCARD, cómo otorgan tarjetas y cómo el sistema compensa los gastos entre países.

Da la sensación de que piensa que existen unas tarjetas "mágicas" desconectadas del Universo real.


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Sep 2017)

joder nico, como las tarjetas de miguel blesa coño, que no te enteras.... jajajajaja


----------



## Claudius (19 Sep 2017)

Nico dijo:


> ===
> 
> Y, la prueba de que el sistema TIENE que vincularse a los BANCOS en algún momento (sea para los SEPAS de envío a los exchanges, sea para las retiradas o sea para "gastar con tarjeta" es esta:
> 
> ...



Bueno, ya sabes que lo expliqué el otro día que si yo creo un banco con productos crypto dentro de la UE con la licencia más básica, puedo hacer de pasarela, lo único que necesito es legislación, que no me prohiban, y eso está en camino.., y si tengo productos crypto en mi cartera, soy la pasarela 

Y es bueno, por que MC y VISA tienen un oligopolio, que también tiene sus días contados, salvo!! que ocurra lo que supongo que yo haría, y llevan haciendo las grandes corporaciones tecnológicas hace unos años. 
Me gusta esta Startup, o por mi estrategia voy y me la compro 
Google: Android OS, Youtube ¿Ripple? Ms: Hotmail, Nokia ¿blockchain.info?

Hay decenas de empresas, que tienen proyectos interesantes en Bitcoin y subyacentes, y estamos a un tris de empezar a ver, la siguiente ola como pasó en la era .com la compra de proyectos por grandes corporaciones o la entrada en su capital en muchas ya están con Capital Venture y desde hace tiempo...


----------



## cusbe11 (19 Sep 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> El comerciante q recibe el pago recibe euros, pero en último término yo estoy pagando con bitcoins. Por lo tanto el comerciante y Montoro desconocen que yo estoy usando realmente bitcoins.Emite la tarjeta una entidad extranjera opaca a la legislación de otro país. El tipo de tarjeta *puede ser MasterCard o Visa* Hay cientos donde elegir actualmente por ejemplo The Best, Safest, And Most Reliable Bitcoin Debit Cards



Te dejo este enlace y que cada cual saque sus conclusiones:

WikiLeaks: Julian Assange says Visa and MasterCard are 'instruments of US foreign policy' - Telegraph


----------



## DrJ (19 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Eso ya da igual. Hace tiempo que se cruzó el Rubicón. Especuláis con que los Estados puedan, a la desesperada y en una operación de coordinación sin precedentes en la historia, atacar la valoración intentando limitar su uso como moneda (prohibiendo su compra en exchangers), pero seguís ignorando la gran cantidad de USOS NO MONETARIOS, PERO EXCLUSIVOS, que ya ofrece Bitcoin. Y estos usos exclusivos van aumentando día a día.
> 
> Ya no se puede hacer nada. Bitcoin, excepto en el caso de que ocurra algún bug garrafal o algo por el estilo, está condenado a triunfar.
> 
> ...



Si, Sr. Mojón estoy 100% de acuerdo con tus afirmaciones pero entonces ya no estamos hablando de lo mismo. 
Tu estas en el "conceto" de bitcoin (que diria el inefable manquiña) yo creo que otros , o al menos yo, nos referimos a una realidad existente por la que tienes que pagar tres mil doscientos y pico € para comprar una. 
Para aprovechar las ventajas del conceto no necesitan "comprar" bitcoin basta con tener una replica con sus funciones , mi duda es ¿cuanto daño pueden realmente hacer a este bitcoin (al que puedo comprar ahora) ...?


----------



## p_pin (19 Sep 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Uno de los errores más terribles del razonamiento es armar analogías equivocadas... uno se termina creyendo que ha estructurado un razonamiento sólido y luego se lleva las sorpresas. :rolleye:
> 
> *Ni emule ni bittorrent cobran o mueven dinero.* Supuestamente tu tienes bitcoins porque "valen" algo y, en su momento PAGASTE por comprarlos y tienes que secreta esperanza de que algún día -cuando valga $ 1000000000- alguien te los de para que te compres un yate.
> 
> ...



Y peor que una posible analogía incorrecta es una manipulación de mierda

Emule comparte mucho más de lo que crees con bitcoin, pero claro hay que entender que la utilidad de uno es distinto del otro. Es como decir que un cuchillo no es un cubierto, por que no sirve para comer sopa

Para empezar Emule se inspiro en Edonkey, un programa creado por la empresa Metamachine, que ganaba dinero con publicidad, aunque su uso era gratuito (ese modelo de negocio ahora le sirve a una tal "facebook")

El uso del wallet de bitcoin también es gratuito, igual que consultar cualquiera de las millones de transacciones, si tu vas al banco y pides un extracto de hace 3 años te cobran..... y desde luego no te van a dejar consultar movimientos que no sean tuyos, como digo todos los movimientos que ha habido en la historia de btc son comprobables, inalterables... y cualquiera los puede consultar, gratis... y sin publicidad

Tanto Emule, como bittorrent, como bitcoin son programas p2p, cuyo mantenimiento se basa en nodos (usuarios), y por tanto son descentralizados.
Es por ésto que la "justicia yanki" pudo empufar a quien "centralizaba edonkey" (empresa representante del programa: metamachine), pero no a quien hizo emule (alias merkur)

Emule tiene costes asociados indirectos, necesitas una conexión a internet constante consumiendo ancho de banda, tener el programa abierto, y tiempo para lograr la descarga. Y para que funcione debes seguir compartiendo archivos. Yo sigo usando emule, todos los días compartiendo, del mismo modo que tengo un nodo btc

Pero Emule sirve para transferir archivos y bitcoin sirve para transferir bitcoin.
Ese es su uso, y hay que entender que son un medio (específicamente el wallet de btc). Con emule puedes transferir un archivo de una película que cueste 20 euros en la "tienda", si te descargas 30 películas al mes multiplica... estarías "ahorrándote" 600 euros en películas, además de ser un _pirata digital insolidario_, e igual que digo películas, pueden ser canciones, series, etc

Es decir, emule (o bittorrent), sí que tiene un impacto económico
Pero claro, ni con emule podrás enviar un bitcoin a un colega que esté en "Italia", ni con Bitcoin podrás pasar la película "Jenaro el de los 14"... del mismo modo que cuando voy a comer sopa, uso una cuchara


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Sep 2017)

DrJ dijo:


> Para aprovechar las ventajas del conceto no necesitan "comprar" bitcoin basta con tener una replica con sus funciones , mi duda es ¿cuanto daño pueden realmente hacer a este bitcoin (al que puedo comprar ahora) ...?



Si eres un hacker ruso y creas el siguiente cryptolocker, vas a meterle bitcoins como medio de pago porque es la moneda más valiosa, la más extendida y la más fiable. Si eres un programador de una corporación descentralizada autónoma, vas a programar los pagos a ella en bitcoins porque es la moneda más extendida, la que ofrece una ventana de ataque más pequeña frente a los hackers y en la que más desarrolladores velan por su seguridad. Si vas a conectar una cerradura a una cadena de bloques para recibir instrucciones, lo harás a la blockchain de Bitcoin para garantizarte que la conectas a la mayor y más descentralizada red de nodos. Si vas a estampillar un documento, lo harás en la blockchain de Bitcoin porque es la crypto de más solera y la que, con mayor probabilidad, perdure más tiempo, etc.

Así son las cosas. No puedes impedir que la gente actúe como agentes racionales. Poca gente va a malgastar tiempo en programar aplicaciones descentralizadas para redes que no tienen valor=usuarios, de la misma forma que pocas personas se molestan en asegurar criptomonedas sin valor=usuarios.


----------



## sirpask (20 Sep 2017)

Timetwister dijo:


> ¿Alguien recuerda Next? ¿Qué fue de esa moneda? Veo que no vale una mierda ahora.




: Yo ese proyecto lo sigo muyyy de cerca. Y va fino, fino.


----------



## p_pin (20 Sep 2017)

cagao dijo:


> Cómo el mayor mercado de bitcoins del mundo manipula los precios de la criptodivisa - economiahoy.mx
> 
> Lo dicen como si les sorprendieran. Sin embargo las millones de ordenes de compra-venta de bots en la bolsa, no esta manipulado.::



Lo leí por encima y huele a manipulación, a texto dirigido a personas para influirles negativamente.
Además aporta opiniones que son fácilmente demostrable son falaces

También sirve para comprobar cómo la negociación de BTC es transparente, el autor del artículo puede ver las ofertas y demandas existentes. Eso no ocurre en forex, que es un sistema opaco, me gustaría ver al tipo que cuestiona "el volumen" en btc, hacer un artículo similar sobre forex... pero claro para eso no le pagan...

Pondré los extractos del artículo en azul para diferenciarlos
*Manipulación 1:*
Por ejemplo:

_Una oferta repentina de compra de varios miles de bitcoins puede provocar un efecto inmediato en los precios._

Una oferta de "miles de btc"´(lo dice como si fuera "calderilla"): por ejemplo 5.000 btc x 4.000 dólares de cotización = 20.000.000 dólares :: este tipo "se extraña" que una oferta de 20 millones de dólares tenga impacto en el precio??.... En este momento, hay sólo 2 empresas del ibex35 que en lo que va de mañana hayan logrado +20 millones de negociación (en euros) 
Cotizacion de IBEX 35 en tiempo real - Indice - resumen - Volumen - elEconomista.es


*Opinión falaz 1:*
_Estas cifras no parecen tan disparadas, *pero el mercado de bitcoin es bastante ilíquido*: en lo que va de año, cada día se cambian de media en todo el mundo unos 500.000 bitcoins, unos 21.000 a la hora._

Esto es de risa, dice en la misma frase "ilíquido" y que se cambian 500.000 bitcoin en un día. 500.000 x 4.000 = 2.000.000.000 $ al día :XX:

Ya hicimos por aquí unas cuentas en las que btc movía en fiat, el triple que todo el ibex junto

*Manipulación 2:*
_El viernes pasado, *en apenas 50 minutos, el precio subió más de 350 dólares de golpe*. Una hora más tarde, en apenas 35 minutos, el bitcoin *sumó otros 300 dólares* por unidad_

Sutilmente, habla de subidas de 350 o 300 dólares... en lugar de hablar de % de subida/bajada, habla de datos absolutos, así el el lector incauto pensará uff que pasada... 300 dólares... lo cierto es que esos 300 dólares sería aproximadamente un 7-8%, pero claro si así lo expresara no tendría el mismo impacto
*
Varas de medir distintas:*
_Por si fuera poco, durante ese tiempo, alguien hizo ofertas consecutivas de *compra de las exorbitantes cantidades de 102, 131, 591 y 2.760 bitcoins*._
El autor de "miles de btc" (manipulación1), o "bitcoin es ilíquido" (opinión falaz 1), ahora nos dice que "102", "131", "591" son "compra de las exorbitantes cantidades" :bla: :XX:


----------



## jorgitonew (20 Sep 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> : Yo ese proyecto lo sigo muyyy de cerca. Y va fino, fino.



no hay proyecta tan bueno con un precio tan barato en ningún lado... es para hincharse a comprar 

ese y pivx


----------



## workforfood (20 Sep 2017)

Están todos los mercados manipulados y no lo van a estar los de las criptomonedas. Pues claro que el precio del bitcoin está manipulado y lo raro es como se ha quedado estancado a ese precio de 4000 $ si es más conocido que nunca, esa barrera la tenía que haber superado hace tiempo y eso indica que no la está usando nadie.

---------- Post added 20-sep-2017 at 13:44 ----------

O que les es muy difícil manipular el precio y llevarlos más de 4000$ sin levantar demasiadas sospechas.


----------



## Claudius (20 Sep 2017)

The Empire Strikes Back with a Coordinated War on Crypto

Es largo, pero os va a gustar.


----------



## Gian Gastone (20 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> The Empire Strikes Back with a Coordinated War on Crypto
> 
> Es largo, pero os va a gustar.



First they came for the Bitcoin traders but I didn’t speak up because I wasn’t a trader. Then they came for the Bitcoin users but I didn’t speak up because I wasn’t really a user either. Then they came for the miners and there was nobody left to speak up for me.::


----------



## mamendurrio (20 Sep 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> yo me acabo de enterar que hay mas forks por ahi... BITCORE
> 
> Bitcore (BTX) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> 
> ...



Bah, si actualmente el valor de bitcore es $6 no vale la pena ni molestarse por el riesgo a lo desconocido. Lo ganas en pocos minutos si sigues en Hodl con btc en vez de enredar para una miseria


----------



## ninfireblade (21 Sep 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Bah, si actualmente el valor de bitcoin core es $6 no vale la pena ni molestarse por el riesgo a lo desconocido. Lo ganas en pocos minutos si sigues en Hodl con btc en vez de enredar para una miseria




Bitcoin core no, bitcore (y es una shit, si)


----------



## racional (21 Sep 2017)

Carrefour, el primer hipermercado que vendera Bitcoin.


----------



## Skull & Bones (21 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> The Empire Strikes Back with a Coordinated War on Crypto
> 
> Es largo, pero os va a gustar.



si, es largo, pero esta bien, os pongo la traduccion en googleliano 



Spoiler



*El Imperio Contraataca con una guerra coordinada en Crypto*

El 1 de septiembre de 2017, Bitcoin rugió a un nuevo máximo de todos los tiempos, tocando la marca de $ 5000 por primera vez en la historia.
Y entonces el fondo se cayó.
Mientras que los entusiastas de la criptografía de Twitterverse llamaron a la caída repentina una corrección natural, rápidamente se hizo claro que no había nada natural en ella .
A lo largo de dos semanas, Bitcoin y cualquier otra cripta enfrentaron un asalto continuo de prensa negativa implacable diseñada para colapsar el precio, propagar el miedo y destruir la confianza en el dinero descentralizado.
Y no fue al azar en absoluto.
Fue un ataque coordinado contra el cripto.
Para entender por qué sólo tienes que saber un poco sobre la historia del poder en el mundo.
El imperio Contraataca
David Smooke, el rey de Hackernoon , llamó la criptocurrencia descentralizada "la batalla icónica de esta década de gobierno contra negocio."

Pero es más que eso.
No es una batalla entre los negocios y el gobierno. Es una batalla entre los imperios centralizados del mundo y una alianza rebelde descentralizada de la gente de cada día, una batalla eterna .
Y no es sólo una batalla.
Es una guerra.
Ha estado furioso desde que los humanos primero salieron del pantano primordial. Es una batalla de la libertad contra el control, el poder a la gente contra el poder de un selecto grupo de élites que han mantenido su botín en la cara de la humanidad durante miles de años.
Cada generación debe enfrentarse de nuevo a la lucha. Como un péndulo que oscila de un lado para otro para siempre y siempre, cuando el mundo va demasiado lejos en una dirección que debe balancearse en el otro.
Hoy en día, la sobrecentralización es una enfermedad. El péndulo sólo tiene un camino por recorrer.

Gollum, el retorno del rey, (copyright New Line Cinema.)
Pero los imperios centralizados no se rinden fácilmente. Al igual que Gollum agarrando el anillo oscuro, harán cualquier cosa para aferrarse a ese precioso poder a toda costa. Ni siquiera es lo bueno o lo correcto. Se trata del poder por el bien del poder.
Al principio, los Señores Oscuros del mundo no prestaban mucha atención a las bandas de rebeldes. Están dispersos y desconectados. Pero luego saquean una nave mercante o toman una ciudad y de repente el Ojo de Sauron se vuelve.
Y ahora el Ojo se ha vuelto hacia criptos.
El libro de juguete del Señor Oscuro es simple pero devastadoramente efectivo:
Co-opt, coaccionar, corromper, proscribir, y matar.
Y muchas de éstas estaban en la exhibición completa las últimas semanas.
Corrupción y Coerce
Comenzó con China.
Primero atacaron a los ICOs , declarando que eran ilegales para recaudar fondos.
Por supuesto, muchos aplaudieron el movimiento. Si bien las ICO representan una nueva y revolucionaria forma de financiar fondos de crowdsource , superando la línea recta de los "inversionistas acreditados" y el dinero de capital riesgo, el espacio fue desenfrenado con estafas y proyectos cuestionables. Mientras que el mercado criptográfico reaccionó inicialmente con una caída corta, muy rápidamente el público comercial vio el movimiento como positivo. Bitcoin se recuperó de nuevo. Ellos asumieron que China haría la congelación sólo temporal y proporcionar una mejor orientación para proteger a los inversionistas con una legislación sensata.
Pero estaban equivocados.
Sólo fue el primer disparo en una nueva ola de guerra de la información.
Durante las próximas semanas, las noticias se convirtieron en un goteo deliberado y coordinado de información aterradora, diseñada para perturbar el mercado y difundir el pánico. En lugar de las noticias regulatorias de China que se rompen a la vez, como una historia normal, se mantiene goteando en "fugas" y comunicados de prensa y las historias plantadas.
Pronto una historia cayó en el Wall Street Journal , citando sólo "fuentes anónimas familiarizadas con el asunto" que China planeaba cerrar todos los intercambios criptográficos.
Ahora el pánico realmente se estableció. La venta comenzó con seriedad.

Sin embargo, muchos comerciantes profesionales estaban pidiendo HODL, aka mantener su posición, y esperando el precio para corregir la copia de seguridad. La mayoría de los comerciantes, incluido yo, tomaron la posición racional de que China nunca prohibiría los intercambios porque no tenía sentido que lo hicieran.
Deberíamos haber sabido mejor.
Las fugas no suceden sólo en los regímenes autoritarios. Los grupos reguladores y los círculos de poder se reúnen en secreto, en habitaciones llenas de humo, a puertas cerradas. La gente en esos círculos se eligen cuidadosamente para clannishness y lealtad absoluta. Las verdaderas filtraciones provocan la muerte de personas.
Las únicas fugas son deliberadas.
Mientras los rumores se arremolinaban, los tres grandes intercambios reaccionaron con cautela, diciendo que no habían recibido ninguna palabra oficial del Banco Popular de China (PBOC).

Pero el optimismo no duraría.
A pesar de que el cierre de los criptos cambiarios sólo conducirá el comercio subterráneo, robar al gobierno chino de ingresos fiscales y crater su capacidad para hacer cumplir KYC o "Know Your Customer" leyes de estilo, el PBOC se movió rápidamente a los intercambios de ataque.
A la derecha en el horario con la corriente de noticias negativas, el PBOC lanzó una declaración que ataca los intercambios para funcionar sin una licencia. Ahora de repente los intercambios que se desarrollaron durante años sin problemas necesitan una licencia inventada para operar.
Usted ve, la ley china no funciona como la ley occidental. Aunque la Constitución china provee poderes legales, ejecutivos y judiciales, todos ellos están sujetos al capricho del Partido Comunista. El Partido es supremo. Los tribunales y los organismos reguladores no necesitan seguir ninguno de esos marcos para decidir casos.
China funciona por la regla del hombre (rén zhì 人治), no la regla de la ley (fǎzhì 法治).
Esencialmente, significa que los reguladores pueden cambiar las reglas cuando quieran y eso es exactamente lo que hicieron aquí. En la regla clásica del estilo del hombre, la declaración era demasiado amplia, vaga y sujeta a interpretación como mejor les pareciera , un elemento básico de la mala toma de la ley (simplemente colóquela en Google Translate para ver).
Ahora el pánico realmente se estableció como comerciantes dumping más rápido y más rápido. Los memes clásicos del comerciante fluyeron rápidamente y furioso de las cuentas superiores de la cuenta del crypto .

Unos días más tarde, el primero de los grandes intercambios, BTCC, anunció que suspendería el comercio.

Un día después, los otros dos, OkCoin y Huboi, dijeron que se reunirían con los reguladores . Al día siguiente, anunciaron sus propias suspensiones a finales de octubre .
Se desató el infierno.

Bitcoin publicó la vela roja más grande de un día en la historia, ya que los comerciantes de todo el mundo vendieron todo tan rápido como pudieron en una estampida de pánico.
Y si fuera sólo las noticias de China conducir el mercado, que no sería suficiente para llamar a un ataque coordinado en cripto. El gobierno chino ha coqueteado con la represión de Bitcoin en el pasado e incluso ha cerrado los intercambios.
Pero esta vez era diferente.
Caluroso en los talones de la historia china, una tormenta de prensa negativa inundó los interwebs.
De la nada, el CEO de JP Morgan, una compañía conocida por invertir en tecnología de bloques , llamó a Bitcoin un "fraude" que es "peor que los tulipanes".
Unos días más tarde, la ventaja de JP Morgan respaldó el ataque llamando "esquemas piramidales" a las criptocurrencias.
Poco después, CNBC estaba haciendo un trote al economista Mohamed El-Erian para decir "Bitcoin debería valer la mitad" de lo que estaba negociando, y que nunca lograría la "adopción convencional", esencialmente el mismo argumento que usaron contra Internet, los videojuegos , libros electrónicos y cámaras digitales.
Bitcoin es una "tecnología disruptiva", pero la fijación de precios supone una adopción masiva: Mohamed El-Erian	
Creo que va a existir porque es una moneda peer-to-peer, dice Mohamed El-Erian, jefe económico de Allianz ...
www.cnbc.com 
Ahora el precio de cada cripto circulaba por el desagüe, impulsado por el incesante asalto de la guerra de información.
Las plataformas chinas innovadoras, como NEO , tomaron algunas de las pegas más grandes.
¿Pero por qué ahora?
En la superficie nada de esto tiene sentido.
El espacio de la cadena de bloques ha estado en auge. Mientras que ciertamente hay un número de proyectos inútiles hacia fuera allí , el espacio se llena de los startups que revolucionarán todo de los vecinos que negocian energía solar entre sí a la gerencia de la cadena de fuente , con los bateadores pesados ​​como IBM y Apache Foundation backing La tecnología.
Pero cuando se mira a través de la lente de la guerra eterna entre la centralización y la descentralización, se vuelve mucho más claro.
Guerra de guerrillas
Durante años las criptocurrencias se han desgarrado, sobre todo bajo el radar.

Cartel comunista clásico de la propaganda.
Las agresiones verbales tempranas en las monedas eran débiles y no hicieron mucho para amortiguar el entusiasmo entre los adherentes al credo del cripto. En 2013, cuando comenzaron los primeros ataques, la capitalización del mercado de Bitcoin era minúscula, una mera especificación del pastel económico global. Se negoció en alrededor de $ 10 - $ 20. No hay mucho para un imperio centralizado que preocuparse en absoluto.
Esos ataques eran sencillos y sencillos, como decir que sólo los traficantes y criminales usaban Bitcoin, generalmente llamando la atención a Silk Road . El gran economista Paul Krugman publicó una ahora infame misiva en el New York Times llamada " Bitcoin is Evil " describiéndola como un arma "destinada a dañar bancos centrales y bancos emisores de dinero".
Pero los ataques no se quedaron. El precio de Bitcoin siguió aumentando, a pesar de obituarios ridículos que se escribían casi semanalmente .

El mayor atraco antes de Mt Gox, como retratado en la película Goodfellas.
De hecho, lo único que hizo que el poderoso tejón de dinero se levantara a una parada de moler era un crimen real, la piratería del monte. Gox, el intercambio más temprano conocido. Los piratas informáticos se salieron con 850.000 Bitcoins, más de $ 450 millones de dólares en ese momento , convirtiéndolo en uno de los atentados más audaces de la historia. Incluso con la reciente caída de precios de Bitcoin, esas monedas ahora valen más de $ 3.1 mil millones de dólares.
Eso es mucho dinero.
Y fue un duro golpe. Si los intercambios no pueden mantener el dinero seguro, son inutilizables. Ese ataque provocó el "invierno cripto" y los precios de cada moneda mayor permanecieron deprimidos durante más de un año.
Pero han estado en una lágrima desde que subió de menos de $ 300 en la secuela de Mt Gox a $ 5000 en su pico este año.
Nuevas criptocurrencias, como Ethereum, surgieron en la escena . Ellos buscaron resolver las deficiencias del rey cripto original, proporcionando lenguajes de programación completos de Turing, contratos inteligentes y más.
Este año, los ICOs recaudaron más de $ 1.500 millones de dólares, superando el dinero de VC como la forma número uno de recaudar dinero, pero haciendo todo desde pequeños inversores como Kickstarter con esteroides . Los proyectos diseñados para hacer todo, desde el DNS descentralizado hasta la gestión de la identidad y el almacenamiento distribuido, comenzaron a hacer olas, prometiendo revalorizar la forma en que hacemos casi todo en tecnología.
Incluso las empresas y los gobiernos que inicialmente se rieron de las ideas detrás de Bitcoin comenzaron a entender el poder revolucionario de la tecnología detrás de él: la cadena de bloques.
Ya no tendría que ir a una de las tres empresas centrales para obtener un certificado web o registrar un nombre de dominio, puede ir a una web descentralizada de confianza que ningún grupo controlado.

En el camino, los mineros chinos llegaron a dominar Bitcoin . Hoy en día constituyen la mitad del poder minero en la Tierra . Sus empresarios construyeron los chips ASIC más rápidos, diseñados para minar monedas a tasas asombrosas, y llenaron grandes centros de datos para ejecutarlos.
En la Cumbre de Consenso de este año , una feria de la industria, los pasillos fueron cubiertos con logos familiares como IBM, y Deloitte Touche y JP Morgan.
¿Esperar lo? JP Morgan?
¿No son los mismos tipos que estaban arrancando Bitcoin hace unas semanas?
Está bien.

Mientras que el CEO Jaime Dimon estaba pissing en Bitcoin, su oficina estaba recibiendo capitalistas de riesgo cripto y los inversionistas criptográficos en San Francisco. Y sus analistas estaban elogiando la tecnología en sus propios papeles llamando blockchain "el verdadero negocio":
"Aunque la noción de bloqueo puede parecer novedosa, la tecnología subyacente no es nueva. Es la combinación de tecnologías probadas y existentes : redes peer-to-peer, criptografía asimétrica y hash criptográfico (ver: En inglés). Bitcoin fue la innovación que combinó estas tecnologías, ofreciendo la capacidad de transferir valor, evitando al mismo tiempo la doble inversión en un sistema público, sin seudónimos y público ".
Ah, sí, y en Consensus, JP Morgan anunció que integraría la tecnología del anonimato detrás de Zcash, otra criptografía, en su propia tecnología blockchain .
Zerocoin Electric Coin Company (ZECC) anuncia una asociación con JPMorgan Chase para añadir la tecnología de privacidad de Zcash a Quorum, una plataforma de bloques de empresas JPMorgan basada en Ethereum, una red similar a la de bitcoin, pero centrada en contratos inteligentes. "
Espera, JP Morgan tiene su propia cadena de bloqueo también?

Puedes apostar.
¿Qué demonios está pasando aquí?
¿Cómo es que el régimen de China dio la espalda a una tecnología que sus empresarios dominan, mientras que los grandes bancos como JP Morgan todo el poder de la cadena de bloqueo y la innovación de Bitcoin, sólo para tratar de destruir la tecnología que lo creó?
Sencillo.
Se trata de poder y control.
Bárbaros en la puerta
Por primera vez los poderes que se han comenzado a darse cuenta de que las criptocurrencias no son sólo un juguete. Como dijo el ministro ruso, ahora son " imposibles de ignorar ".
También son imposibles para cualquier grupo o nación para controlar.
Y eso es lo que temen los bancos y los regímenes autoritarios del mundo.

JP Morgan mismo, el original "gato gordo" de las grandes finanzas.
Usted ve, las compañías como JP Morgan han dominado finanzas por más de cientos años. Ellos han actuado como el intermediario entre nosotros y nuestro dinero. Son tan poderosos que JP Morgan una vez rescató el Tesoro de Estados Unidos.
Así es, una empresa rescató a todo el gobierno de los Estados Unidos .
Y cuando usted actúa como el punto de estrangulación que todo el mundo tiene que ir a través de llegar a los recursos más preciosos en el mundo moderno, que no es un poder que dejar ir a la ligera.
De hecho, harías cualquier cosa para mantener ese poder.
En el otro lado del mundo, el gobierno chino tiene aún más poder que los grandes bancos aquí. El Great Firewall mantiene un estricto control sobre lo que su gente puede ver y escuchar. Los controles de divisas mantienen a su clase media en rápido crecimiento de tomar demasiado dinero fuera del país. El gobierno emplea a más de dos millones de censores para aplastar la disidencia en línea a través de las redes sociales. Si quieres protestar contra los millones de personas que han desaparecido sin juicio en las cárceles negras , los censores se asegurarán de que no puedas decir una palabra.
Y últimamente, se han agrietado aún más.
Recientemente prohibieron el uso de VPNs que los ciudadanos chinos inteligentes de tecnología siempre han utilizado para superar los ridículos límites del Gran Firewall. Todo esto viene porque China típicamente trae el martillo abajo en toda la disidencia antes de su reunión grande de cinco años de los líderes superiores del partido comunista . No quieren que nadie proteste las reglas que hacen para ellos sin su consentimiento.
Pero esto se siente diferente de los últimos años.
Esto se siente como miedo.
Una de las compañías más poderosas en América y la fuerza más dominante en toda Asia considera las criptocurrencias como una amenaza importante. Los ven como una tormenta poderosa y rápidamente acumulada que puede nivelar el campo de juego contra su absoluto estrangulamiento en cada aspecto de nuestras vidas.
Así que han ido al ataque.
El modelo del miedo

Ambos ataques caen directamente en el libro de jugadas de cooperar, coaccionar, corromper, proscribir y matar.
Empecemos con JP Morgan.
Su ataque es trivialmente simple. Es un juego de confianza .
Quieren destruir la fe en el dinero descentralizado para reafirmar la fe en el dinero centralizado .
Y puesto que el dinero no está respaldado por nada más que nuestra fe en él, que es un ataque muy poderoso y ha estado trabajando durante las últimas dos semanas, bajando el precio.
El presidente ejecutivo de JP Morgan, Jamie Dimon, continuó su discurso épico después de que su propia hija se atreviera a comprar Bitcoin. Es porque sabe que su trabajo es obsoleto . Su compañía ha actuado como intermediario durante un siglo. Y ahora la plantilla está para arriba. Claramente su hija sabe más sobre el futuro del dinero que él ahora mismo. Bien por ella.
Y, por supuesto, la increíble arrogancia de él que llama a Bitcoin un "fraude" asombra la mente teniendo en cuenta que el número de veces que su empresa ha sido condenado por fraude real es sorprendente , que asciende a miles de millones y miles de millones de dólares en asentamientos.

El gran corto
Recordemos también que su empresa y sus cuantos ayudaron a orquestar el fraude más grande y devastador de la historia moderna, la estafa de Obligación de Deuda Garantizada , que hizo que el mercado inmobiliario se detuviera, destruyera millones de vidas estadounidenses, estrellara la economía mundial y nos golpeara enfrentan primero en la Gran Recesión.
La estafa era simple. Tome un montón de hipotecas con calificación triple A, agruparlas junto con algunas hipotecas de basura y luego venderlas todas como un derivado que todavía está clasificado como triple A.
Tal vez usted todavía está bajo la impresión de que no era una estafa en absoluto, que era sólo un ciclo natural de auge a la quiebra. Los precios de la vivienda suben y los precios de la vivienda bajan. Pero echemos un vistazo más de cerca para entender por qué eso no es el caso.

Puedes echarle un vistazo a la deliciosa Margot Robbie en la película The Big Short explicando todo en dos minutos o menos, pero también he preparado mi propia pequeña analogía para ayudarte.
Imagina que tienes una caja de chocolates de lujo. Usted podría cobrar una prima por esos dulces, ¿verdad? Ponga un arco bonito en la caja y marque el precio.
Los caramelos de primera calidad son como hipotecas clasificadas triples A porque la gente que sacó ese dinero para comprar una casa puede pagar el dinero detrás. Usted gana dinero como inversor comprando esa deuda antes de tiempo a un precio más bajo, y entonces usted puede recoger el dinero de la hipoteca durante muchos años a un precio más alto y salir por delante.
Ahora imagina que alguien toma la mitad de los chocolates fuera de la caja y se hunde la mierda de perro en su lugar. Después de que pintan los turds con tinta negra para que se vean como trufas de lujo. Luego te cobran el mismo precio que la caja premium.
Todavía suena como un buen negocio?
Esas bolsas de mierda pintadas son las hipotecas que nunca se les pagará, porque fueron vendidas a personas que no podían pagarlas, arrolladas con las hipotecas premium y vendidas al mismo precio que la caja de lujo de chocolates, como si nada hubiera cambiado en absoluto.
Si eso suena como un fraude, es porque lo es. Fraude real y literal.
Y ellos se escaparon.
Ni una sola persona fue a la cárcel por ello.
De hecho, les dimos más dinero para asegurarse de que no se declararon en quiebra por perpetrar esta masiva estafa en el mundo. Los contribuyentes, aka tú y yo, les dieron $ 12 mil millones dólares adicionales por engañarnos, estrellando la economía y aumentando la deuda mundialmente a niveles completamente insostenibles.

Zero Hedge informa que la deuda global se sitúa ahora en un récord de $ 217 billones de dólares, más del 327% del PIB . Sí, eso es un billón con un capital T. Eso es un montón de facturas sin pagar y un montón de latas se inició en el camino.
Las personas que causaron este desastre humanitario que se avecina son las mismas personas que le están diciendo que Bitcoin es un "fraude". La pura audacia es increíble.
Supongo que se puede admirar sus cojones sin embargo, ¿verdad? Quiero decir, si vas a mentir, simplemente hazlo todo.
Ah, y mientras están hablando con lenguas bifurcadas sobre el fraude, también están invirtiendo en la tecnología, lo que nos lleva a su segundo ataque:
Co-opt y corrupto.
Están construyendo sus propias cadenas de bloqueo y sus propias monedas. No importa que una sola compañía que controle una cadena de bloque entera sea totalmente inútil. Eso no es un bloque, eso es una base de datos. No proporciona absolutamente ningún valor adicional en absoluto, pero lo están haciendo de todos modos.
Como Navil Ravikant, fundador de Angel List, dice:

¿Por qué es absurdo?
Debido a que el verdadero poder de la cadena de bloque viene de la distribución de la confianza en todo un ecosistema . Contrariamente a la creencia popular, la confianza no es un concepto fijo.
La confianza es un concepto en movimiento.
Si confiamos todo el poder a una sola entidad y esa entidad va mal, estamos jodidos. Sólo echa un vistazo a nuestros buenos amigos en Equifax , que no podía mantener nuestros datos seguros y logró la fuga de la información personal de la mitad de los Estados Unidos . Oh yeah y Equifax proporciona certificados raíz en la web también.
Por eso blockchains utiliza un giro en el concepto de " web de confianza ". Ellos extendieron la confianza para que las entidades centrales no confiables no lleguen a mantener nuestra confianza después de violar repetidamente una y otra vez . Son un control y un equilibrio para todos en la cadena, de modo que ningún grupo puede obtener un control total sobre todos los demás.
Si el banco, sus accionistas, sus reguladores y todos sus tenedores de depósito tienen las llaves de la cadena de bloqueo, entonces usted tiene una distribución verdadera del poder. Sólo las reglas que todos pueden acordar se pasan. Esa es la esencia de la democracia en acción. Controles y balances.
Pero una moneda de banco es propiedad del banco.
Ese es el mismo viejo modelo de confianza roto que siempre hemos tenido hasta ahora.
Entonces, ¿por qué lo están haciendo?
Porque si un banco posee todas las llaves, pueden hacer lo que siempre hacen, cambiar el juego por un capricho, defraudar al público como mejor les parezca y hacer que paguen la cuenta por ello, mientras se ríen de usted.
Ellos quieren bloqueos bloqueados centralmente controlados porque pueden seguir rigging las reglas en su favor para siempre.
Y el gobierno chino quiere exactamente lo mismo así que volvamos nuestra atención a través del mar por unos momentos.
La dinastía china Redux

El primer emperador de China prohibió las monedas locales e hizo una moneda para gobernarlas todas. Lo hizo para asegurarse de que nadie más pudiera estar en su contra.
China todavía utiliza un sistema dinástico, ya sea que lo llamen así o no. Una rosa por cualquier otro nombre sigue siendo una rosa. Las dinastías de China nunca se fueron. Simplemente se transformaron. La República Popular China no es más que una extensión del mismo sistema que ha gobernado a China durante los últimos cinco mil años. Un emperador o un partido no hace ninguna diferencia. Es lo mismo. O un tipo hace todas las reglas o mil chicos.
Y sus métodos son iguales.
Si bien los ataques de China y JP Morgan equivalen a un ataque a la confianza, diseñado para destruir la fe en la criptografía, China da un paso más allá.
Sus gobernantes lept cabeza en primer lugar en el uso de la ley como un arma .
Comenzó con la prohibición de ICOs bajo el pretexto de proteger al público, y luego prohibir los intercambios por ser "sin licencia", aunque no existe tal licencia.
Eso funciona porque algunas personas ven la ley como buena no importa qué. Si la ley dice que todos tienen que saltar de un puente mañana, esa es la ley y la ley es buena. Todo el mundo mejor empezar a saltar o bien.
Pero una ley sólo es tan buena como la gente que la maneja. En una sociedad justa, las leyes son justas. En una sociedad injusta, las leyes también son injustas. Es por eso que cada gran atrocidad en la historia del hombre de la matanza masiva de los nativos americanos al Holocausto era "legal".
Jihan Wu, dueña de la mina Bitcoin más grande del planeta , saltó a decir que los intercambios deberían requerir retroactivamente esa licencia compuesta.

Supongo que es mejor que el gobierno no decida inventar una licencia para ejecutar una mina Bitcoin y luego aprovechar todas sus ganancias!
Primero vinieron para los comerciantes de Bitcoin pero no hable porque no era comerciante. Luego vinieron para los usuarios de Bitcoin, pero yo no hablaba porque yo tampoco era un usuario. Luego vinieron a buscar a los mineros y no quedó nadie para hablar por mí.
El régimen de China reconoce claramente el poder disruptivo de la cadena de bloqueos y quieren capturar ese poder como un rayo en una botella. Ellos quieren asegurarse de que no pierdan el control de la oferta monetaria, porque el dinero es poder. En otras palabras, quieren asegurarse de que no se interrumpan demasiado.
Es por eso que están trabajando con compañías privadas como Deloitte Touche para construir su propia criptocurrencia "patrocinada por el estado" . Si eso suena ominoso, eso es porque es ominoso, a pesar de que Deloitte poner eso en su sitio web sin ningún rastro de ironía.

¡El Presidente sabe cómo paralizar una economía y morir de hambre 45 millones de personas ! ¡Confíe en él con hacer el cripto "estado patrocinado" siguiente! ¿Qué puede salir mal?
Al igual que las compañías estadounidenses ayudaron a China a construir el Great Firewall , los consultores de Deloitte están ayudando a China a crear un cripto con una puerta trasera en cada transacción, lo que les ayudará a monitorear y controlar todos los aspectos de la vida de sus personas.
Les concederá el poder de apagar su dinero de forma remota, como si fuera una luz.
Y eso sería realmente un nuevo poder para las dinastías de China.
Hay un viejo proverbio chino:
Unesdoc.unesco.org unesdoc.unesco.org
"El cielo es alto y el emperador está lejos".
Significa que el país es demasiado vasto y su gente demasiado dispersa para que el emperador vigile todo. A pesar del puño de hierro del partido y de los otros emperadores antes de ellos, el reino medio es realmente descentralizado increíble de muchas maneras.
La única forma en que el régimen puede mantener un control sobre sus ciudadanos es a través de una muestra de fuerza. No pueden detener todo lo que odian, por lo que pueden elegir un grupo al azar de personas y castigar con un juicio vicioso show. Ellos han dominado esta farsa en lugares como el Tíbet, donde pusieron a un profesor en la cárcel de por vida cuando no pudieron conseguir una manija en la ola constante del levantamiento en la provincia occidental lejana de Xinjiang en el borde del mundo.
Es un uso clásico de la violencia hack, el único hack para gobernar a todos. Elija una persona al azar, matar o encarcelarlo y dejar que todos sepan que podría suceder a usted también.
El control de todo el dinero digital equivaldría a un nuevo poder sin precedentes en manos de la República Popular China. Si tienen éxito, tendrán un sistema de dinero lisiado y controlado centralmente que extiende el poder del emperador a través de la tierra, poniendo el Ojo de Sauron en cada bolsillo y teléfono inteligente, dándoles una lente bidireccional en cada aspecto de la vida de sus pueblos.
Piense en ello como dinero Panopticon .

Ojo de Sauron según lo representado en la versión de la película de LOTR. © New Line Cinema
Bastardos sin gloria
Si todo esto suena como un montón de gente que no merece una pizca de confianza tratando de atascar una narración falsa en tu garganta, eso es porque es un montón de bastardos poco confiables tratando de atascar una narración falsa en tu garganta.
Aquí está la cosa sin embargo:
A la larga, ninguno de estos ataques funcionará.
Primero, nadie confía en que los grandes bancos no nos mientan. Hemos sido quemados demasiadas veces. Pueden cantar todo lo que quieran sobre el fraude, pero todo el mundo sabe que el emperador no tiene ropa. La estafa garantizada de la obligación de deuda era su última salida de la tarjeta libre de la cárcel.
La burbuja de la deuda está construyendo de nuevo, pero es más grande de lo que era en 2008 por un orden de magnitud. Y cuando aparece esta vez, ninguno de ellos está recibiendo un rescate o escapar de una celda.
Las criptocurrencias están construidas para sobrevivir al caos.
Es por eso que prosperan en estados fallidos como Venezuela , donde la gente está muriendo de hambre y su dinero no vale nada por culpa de idiotas gobernantes socialistas que les fallaron.

En los últimos años, billones y miles de millones en dinero inteligente se ha vertido en miles y miles de proyectos de bloque de bloque. Alguien está ahí afuera ahora, trabajando en la aplicación asesina, la que hará que las criptocurrencias despeguen como un cohete. Y cuando llegamos a ese momento de Mozilla, las empresas tradicionales se apresurarán a abrazarlo ya defender el nuevo y poderoso mercado de ideas, porque ahora tienen algo que perder si desaparece.
Y los países que se oponen a la cadena de bloqueos tendrán ese error de soplar de nuevo en ellos con terrible furia.
Si China aplasta los intercambios para siempre y corta la minería, sus enemigos históricos, como Japón, simplemente lo aceptarán con alegría, como ya lo han hecho hoy. Sus ciudadanos sólo irán a la clandestinidad con ellos y perderán la esperanza que tienen de hacer cumplir KYC y detener la fuga masiva de capital, especialmente cuando su casa de la economía de las tarjetas se desmorona .
Los chinos son maestros en falsificar el crecimiento del PIB. Ellos han tomado " pala y verter " contratos a un nivel épico. Cada jefe de partido local tiene la tarea de lograr una tasa de crecimiento objetivo cada año , normalmente un insanamente imposible 7% o más. Simplemente no hay forma de lograrlo legítimamente.
¿Qué haces cuando no tienes suficiente espíritu emprendedor para crecer en un clip más rápido que las empresas de Internet en la burbuja de 1990? Construir un montón de basura inútil. China usó más cemento en los últimos tres años que Estados Unidos en el siglo pasado .
Construyen ciudades enteras donde nadie vive . Se llaman ciudades fantasmas.
Eso no es crecimiento real, eso es crecimiento falso.
Y la peor ironía es que si persiguen a sus propios mineros, sólo terminarán perjudicando a sus empresarios más innovadores. El mayor minero de Bitcoin en China recientemente volvió a sus diseñadores de chips sueltos en el poder de la IA , la creación de un aprendizaje profundo ASIC. AI es una tecnología que China quiere dominar en los próximos años. Si el gobierno se apodera de sus minas Bitcoin y corta su fuente primaria de financiamiento, ese chip nunca llegará al mercado y perderán la oportunidad de configurar el futuro de toda la tecnología. Una vez más, una empresa estadounidense o europea dominará la fabricación de chips durante décadas.
Las consecuencias
Usted puede pensar que este es el golpe de la muerte para el dinero descentralizado.
Piensa otra vez.
Cryptocurrencies son increíblemente resistentes.

Ya, los mercados están sacudiendo los ataques. Bitcoin y otras criptocurrencias están rebotando rápidamente. Se mueven a velocidad de videojuegos . Si un mercado tradicional tarda tres años en recuperarse, Bitcoin tarda tres meses o semanas.
Eso es porque bitcoin y criptos son más grandes que cualquier país o compañía. Si alguien no quiere jugar bien, no van a jugar en la caja de arena en absoluto.
Y si los países expulsan a sus ciudadanos de avenidas legítimas para participar, sólo adoptarán los ilícitos hasta que ese país se dé cuenta del terrible error de sus caminos.
A raíz del ataque continuo a la criptografía, las monedas centradas en la privacidad como Monero , PIVX , Dash y Zcash se ven más calientes que nunca. Las carteras móviles ligeras las harán aún mejores. Incluso Ethereum está mirando para rodar en la tecnología de la aislamiento detrás de Zcash, comenzando con su bifurcación dura de Metropolis que se acerca rápidamente . Esperen que entreguen un gran retorno en los próximos meses si la ola de desinformación continúa.
El muy respetado International Business Times acaba de publicar una historia sobre el poder de Monero para detener las violaciones de datos mega como el desastroso desastre de Equifax, que costará a los estadounidenses miles de millones de dólares mientras los hackers abren alegremente tarjetas de crédito en nuestros nombres. Si has trabajado en computadoras por más de diez minutos sabes la verdad:
Ninguna empresa central o país puede mantener nuestros datos seguros.
Tienen que jugar una defensa perfecta y los hackers sólo necesitan anotar una vez.
Sólo hay una forma de mantener nuestros datos seguros. No guarde esos datos en absoluto.
Privacidad no es sólo un agradable-a-tener en una sociedad estable y segura, es una necesidad absoluta. Es por eso que los Padres Fundadores de los Estados Unidos nos dieron la Cuarta Enmienda :
" No se violará el derecho de las personas a estar seguros en sus personas, casas, papeles y efectos, contra búsquedas e incautaciones irrazonables, y no se emitirán órdenes judiciales, sino por causa probable, apoyada por juramento o afirmación y particularmente describiendo el lugar que se debe registrar, y las personas o cosas que deben ser confiscadas ".
Si lo estuvieran escribiendo hoy, habrían incluido el derecho a estar seguros en nuestros dispositivos digitales y papeles también. Esto se debe a que crecieron en una sociedad totalitaria, donde el imperio podía hacer leyes sin su consentimiento, poner soldados en las casas de la gente y hacerlos pagar la cuenta y acusar a la gente en tribunales secretos .
Las criptocurrencias descentralizadas dan a las personas la privacidad y el control sobre sus vidas, al tiempo que equilibran la necesidad de la ley y el orden. Toda sociedad sana necesita ambas cosas. Las únicas personas que no obtienen que son las mismas personas que nunca lo han conseguido porque no les importa nadie sino ellos mismos.
Los bancos pueden guardar sus malditos shitcoins. Nadie los va a comprar. No estamos engañados.
Y países como Venezuela pueden mantener su dinero hiperinflado y los poderosos socialistas también.

Hoy los bancos y las potencias centrales tienen todo nuestro dinero, todos nuestros récords de oro y todos nuestros éxitos anteriores. Pero ya no lo necesitamos.
Pueden seguir adelante y mantener toda esa mierda.
Al igual que el Dr. Dre, estamos pasando a cosas más grandes y mejores.
Estamos recuperando nuestras vidas y nuestro dinero.
El imperio puede haber retrocedido.
Pero las secuelas sólo han comenzado.


----------



## sirpask (21 Sep 2017)

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/20/us-...ry-afraid-of-bitcoin-says-wealth-advisor.html


----------



## p_pin (21 Sep 2017)

racional dijo:


> Carrefour, el primer hipermercado que vendera Bitcoin.



Bitnovo habilita compra de bitcoins en cadena de supermercados Carrefour España | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> The Empire Strikes Back with a Coordinated War on Crypto
> 
> Es largo, pero os va a gustar.



Buenísimo, muchas gracias.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Sep 2017)

Habrá una acción coordinada por parte de los gobiernos para prohibir Bitcoin y blao, blao...

Bitcoin es fácil de acabar con él porque los gobiernos juntos blao, blao....

Los Estados nunca permitirán que alguien amenace a su dinero fiat y atacarán blao, blao...


Polleces, polleces y más polleces. Los Estados lo único que van a hacer es un maricón el último, como muy bien va a aprovechar Rusia después de los rumores de prohibición de minado y/o exchangers en China. A cada acción chorra de cada estado, sucederá una acción contraria por parte de algún vecino para aprovechar el movimiento de pasta. Es ley de vida:

Russian Governor Invites Cryptocurrency Miners to Set Up Mining Farms in Leningrad - Bitcoin News

Por favor, pasen a recoger su owned todos los listillos antibitcoin que balbuceaban una "solución final coordinada" por parte de los Estados para prohibir Bitcoin.


----------



## FoSz2 (21 Sep 2017)

¿El mismo carreful que ha quitado todas los productos que tienen cruces para no ofender a los musulmanes, dejando las medias lunas y los halal?

No compro BTC en un Carreful ni jarto vino y no es por el sobrecoste que de seguro tendrá.


----------



## Claudius (21 Sep 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿El mismo carreful que ha quitado todas los productos que tienen cruces para no ofender a los musulmanes, dejando las medias lunas y los halal?
> 
> No compro BTC en un Carreful ni jarto vino y no es por el sobrecoste que de seguro tendrá.



jeje
Ahora que está tan de moda, olvidarse de las raíces..
Un asturiano te diría: Guaje, España termina en esa cruz y todo lo demás es tierra re-conquistada.


----------



## Registrador (21 Sep 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> De lo que tiene pinta todo esto es de que vendrá una tecnología que arrasará con todas estas criptomonedas... Es decir, que este escenario de inversión, especulación, nacimiento de nuevas criptomonedas, etc favorece el caldo de cultivo para la aparición de nuevas tecnologías que irán contra las pretensiones de quien invierte en criptomonedas. Se están cavando sus propias tumbas y sin darse cuenta. Es como cuando Colón llegó a América teniendo en mente otros territorios y otros objetivos económicos y políticos... Todas estas inversiones, toda esta gente trabajando e intentando dar el nuevo pelotazo o buscando la implantación de x criptomoneda está al final siendo el germen que acabará con todos ellos, pues no serán necesarios, ni tampoco sus criptomonedas.
> 
> Bitcoin puede triunfar el día de mañana en cuanto tecnología, u otras que están saliendo y sin embargo sus inversores no ver un real... Porque a otros se les ocurra implementar dichas tecnologías de modos que nadie había pensado o rentabilizables de otros modos que no sean la compra de x criptomoneda.
> 
> ...




"Voy a crear un teclado que va a ser 100 veces más eficiente que el actual QWERTY y lo voy a llamar DVORAK, seguro que después de que mi teclado DVORAK salga al mercado todo el mundo va a dejar de usar QWERTY. En un par de meses el teclado QWERTY desaparecerá" 
August Dvorak en 1936.

Una vez más cateto, informate de lo que es el puto Efecto de Red y deja de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## Claudius (21 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Es ley de vida:
> 
> Russian Governor Invites Cryptocurrency Miners to Set Up Mining Farms in Leningrad - Bitcoin News



Otra vez cryptocurrency ? 
 

Qué tal las vacaciones, bien? Me alegro. :rolleye:


----------



## workforfood (21 Sep 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ¿ya te has memorizado el mensaje de Cube? ¿o aún sigues pegado a tu ceguera fundamentalista bitconiana? :XX:




El registrador debe tener un montón de bitcoins. El problema de estas personas como mojón es que no ven más allá de sus narices, no pueden dejar de dar opiniones sesgadas. El bitcoin es una moneda con unos fundamentos económicos calcados al oro y eso NO SIRVE como moneda, para crear una moneda electrónica tienes que copiar lo que es una moneda en la realidad o sea atada a la economía, que evite la especulación ahí puedes crear miles de algoritmos matemáticos, cosa que no se ha hecho en absoluto. 

La única discusión que tienen es el problema de evitar el doble gasto que si POW qui si POS no salen de ahí, una moneda es mucho más serio que un asunto básico, *no se habla nada de economía*.


----------



## Registrador (21 Sep 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ¿ya te has memorizado el mensaje de Cube? ¿o aún sigues pegado a tu ceguera fundamentalista bitconiana? :XX:



Que teclado has utilizado para escribir tu mierda de comentario? Querty? Pues eso ::


----------



## workforfood (21 Sep 2017)

Otra cosa la ridiculez de poner direcciones de monederos en el foro. Ningún colega con bitcoins les va a soltar nada, ni el equivalente a un céntimo de € y ahí están con sus direcciones bitcoin.


----------



## Registrador (21 Sep 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Otra cosa la ridiculez de poner direcciones de monederos en el foro. Ningún colega con bitcoins les va a soltar nada, ni el equivalente a un céntimo de € y ahí están con sus direcciones bitcoin.



Lo que si que es ridículo es que toda la gente se forre alrededor tuyo y tú sigas siendo un jodido perdedor.


----------



## workforfood (21 Sep 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Lo que si que es ridículo es que toda la gente se forre alrededor tuyo y tú sigas siendo un jodido perdedor.



Menuda argumentación, si ya sabes que no has recibido nada ni un satoshi por la gente que está llena de bitcoins y sigues con esa firma. La comunidad bitcoin se les caracteriza por no soltar nada, son de puño cerrado.


----------



## Claudius (21 Sep 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> La comunidad bitcoin se les caracteriza por no soltar nada, son de puño cerrado.



Si te contara o contase mis 1 y 0 *descentralizados* para que quiero que sirvan , como dice la chavalería: F L I P A R I A S


----------



## mamendurrio (21 Sep 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Bitcoin core no, bitcore (y es una shit, si)



Corregido mi post gcs.

---------- Post added 21-sep-2017 at 16:35 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Bitnovo habilita compra de bitcoins en cadena de supermercados Carrefour España | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas



Sí pero creo que es comprar una tarjeta que luego tienes que redimir en una app de ellos. 
Habria que ver a qué precio venden el btc...y luego saber que estás registrado con tu phone cuando usas su app.... pero bueno, algo es algo supongo; es bueno que suene btc en supermercados tambien supongo


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (21 Sep 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Otra cosa la ridiculez de poner direcciones de monederos en el foro. Ningún colega con bitcoins les va a soltar nada, ni el equivalente a un céntimo de € y ahí están con sus direcciones bitcoin.



Eres un mamarracho. Bien que pusiste tu dirección en el hilo de los reyes magos de Blue Arrow. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## louis.gara (21 Sep 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> El "efecto red" y la solidaridad característica de los bitconianos hará que su monedero rebose de donaciones. :XX: ...



Tú a cansino le vas a la zaga a Nico, joder anarquista rancio en la vida se puede ser muchas cosas pero no un coñazo persistente... eso, seguid rumiando esperando a tener razón en algo. :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## Arctic (21 Sep 2017)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Eres un mamarracho. Bien que pusiste tu dirección en el hilo de los reyes magos de Blue Arrow.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk



Interrumpo mi visionado en bucle del vídeo de Junqueras llorando como una nena para hacerme eco de este delicioso owned. Tenía pocas dudas de la catadura moral del cerdo gigante, pero esto ya es otro nivel. Valiente miserable.


----------



## barborico (21 Sep 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> La única discusión que tienen es el problema de evitar el doble gasto que si POW qui si POS no salen de ahí, una moneda es mucho más serio que un asunto básico, *no se habla nada de economía*.



Cuando hablo yo de economía, de porque algo tan importante como la moneda no debe ser falsificable por NADIE (no nos engañemos, falsificar moneda en neolengua es emitir deuda), gente como tú me ignora y no me refuta.

Así que sencillamente paso, y os dejo refocilaros.



workforfood dijo:


> El bitcoin es una moneda con unos fundamentos económicos calcados al oro y eso NO SIRVE como moneda, para crear una moneda electrónica tienes que copiar lo que es una moneda en la realidad o sea atada a la economía



Claro, no sirve como moneda porque los pastores pierden el poder sobre el rebaño, ¿no? Porque obliga al estado a ser eficiente en el gasto en vez de arrogantemente derrochador debido al poder sobre la emisión de moneda que tiene ¿no?


----------



## Cetero (21 Sep 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Menuda argumentación, si ya sabes que no has recibido nada ni un satoshi por la gente que está llena de bitcoins y sigues con esa firma. La comunidad bitcoin se les caracteriza por no soltar nada, son de puño cerrado.



Efectivamente, no ha recibido nada:
Bitcoin Address 1APiSB2WD9W28XXGd82ypvXctqQfy5pzxP
¿Y que cualquiera pueda saber esa información, no cree que aporta mucho?
Esa es una de las más importantes propiedades del blockchain. 
Alguien que está diciendo que no vale para nada, usa su mejor cualidad, (información pública, infalsificable), y ni siquiera se lo plantea


----------



## paketazo (21 Sep 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Otra cosa la ridiculez de poner direcciones de monederos en el foro. Ningún colega con bitcoins les va a soltar nada, ni el equivalente a un céntimo de € y ahí están con sus direcciones bitcoin.



Hombre yo si no recuerdo mal, aquí unos conforeros repartieron en su día y con BTC por debajo de 1000$, cañas para un monton de gente solo por aportar su wallet.

Desde entonces el precio se ha multiplicado al menos un 4X o sea...4 cañas.

Yo por mi parte, ya llevo donados unos cuantos cientos de €...lo que sucede, es que no ando publicitandolo.

Y te aseguro que al día hay muchas donaciones/regalos en cryptodivisas a gente que aporta cosas interesantes a la comunidad, o que simplemente lo solicitan para algún tipo de idea, negocio, ayuda...

Rápido y limpio...algo que no se puede decir de las divisas creadas por y para financiar la deuda pública.

un saludo


----------



## 2 años (22 Sep 2017)




----------



## 2 años (22 Sep 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Si amplias el primer pico del grafico de bitcoin, verás que tiene exactamente la misma forma. El máximo fue 1200$, y ya ves dónde hemos llegado después...
> 
> Cada pico en BTC lleva una corrección posterior, estabilización, y después vuelta a empezar.
> 
> ...





Lo veremos...permanezcan atentos a sus pantallas...


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Sep 2017)

2 años dijo:


>


----------



## 2 años (22 Sep 2017)

Yo os leo como cuando leia a los palilleros inmobiliarios decir que sería normal en el futuro que un piso de un obrero costara mas de 1 millón de euros...


Eso no se aguanta hombre...a ver si va a resultar que habéirs encontrado la máquina de movimiento perpetuo...pero oye es una discusión inútil, el tiempo dará y quitará razones.


----------



## Rajoy (22 Sep 2017)

2 años dijo:


> Eso no se aguanta hombre...a ver si va a resultar que habéirs encontrado la máquina de movimiento perpetuo...pero oye es una discusión inútil, el tiempo dará y quitará razones.



Ese es un argumento falaz. No se trata de encontrar el movimiento perpetuo. Por supuesto que la capitalización de bitcoin tiene un límite, como todo en este mundo. Pero el tema no es ese. El tema es en que punto nos encontramos ahora y que margen queda para subir, para estabilizarse o para bajar.
Cuando bitcoin sea mainstream podríamos empezar a pensar que estamos llegando a la fase de estabilización. Mientas tanto ... HODL !

Si miras a un chaval de 6 años puedes pensar que le quedan unos cuantos años de crecimiento por delante, sin pretender que eso equivalga a defender el "movimiento perpetuo".

Como ya te han ilustrado el tiempo lleva dando y quitando razones desde 2009, te han puesto las gráficas. Pero no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver ...


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Sep 2017)

2 años dijo:


> Yo os leo como cuando leia a los palilleros inmobiliarios decir que sería normal en el futuro que un piso de un obrero costara mas de 1 millón de euros...
> 
> 
> Eso no se aguanta hombre...a ver si va a resultar que habéirs encontrado la máquina de movimiento perpetuo...pero oye es una discusión inútil, el tiempo dará y quitará razones.



Claro que no se aguanta, llegará un día en que el precio sea muy estable.

Lo que vemos ahora es el mecanismo de descubrimiento de precios de una tecnología muy nueva y disruptiva.

EDITO: me refiero al precio de las cosas en bitcoins, no sé si para ese entonces seguirá existiendo el dolar o el euro tal y como lo conocemos hoy.


----------



## 2 años (22 Sep 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Claro que no se aguanta, llegará un día en que el precio sea muy estable.
> 
> Lo que vemos ahora es el mecanismo de descubrimiento de precios de una tecnología muy nueva y disruptiva.
> 
> EDITO: me refiero al precio de las cosas en bitcoins, no sé si para ese entonces seguirá existiendo el dolar o el euro tal y como lo conocemos hoy.



Bueno, los tulipanes tambien descubrieron su precio tras un burbujon del copon...

---------- Post added 22-sep-2017 at 10:58 ----------




Rajoy dijo:


> Ese es un argumento falaz. No se trata de encontrar el movimiento perpetuo. Por supuesto que la capitalización de bitcoin tiene un límite, como todo en este mundo. Pero el tema no es ese. El tema es en que punto nos encontramos ahora y que margen queda para subir, para estabilizarse o para bajar.
> Cuando bitcoin sea mainstream podríamos empezar a pensar que estamos llegando a la fase de estabilización. Mientas tanto ... HODL !
> 
> Si miras a un chaval de 6 años puedes pensar que le quedan unos cuantos años de crecimiento por delante, sin pretender que eso equivalga a defender el "movimiento perpetuo".
> ...



Yo también te he puesto una gráfica, y te puedo decir lo mismo del ciego.

Pueden quedarle unos cuantos años de crecimiento... o no.

Eso ni tu ni yo lo sabemos, te pongas como te pongas.


----------



## p_pin (22 Sep 2017)

2 años dijo:


> Yo os leo como cuando leia a los palilleros inmobiliarios decir que sería normal en el futuro que un piso de un obrero costara mas de 1 millón de euros...
> 
> 
> Eso no se aguanta hombre...a ver si va a resultar que habéirs encontrado la máquina de movimiento perpetuo...pero oye es una discusión inútil, el tiempo dará y quitará razones.



Yo lo veo así:
Todo _producto_ tiene su límite, un techo en el que no podría crecer más
La vivienda lo alcanzó, y por eso estalló la burbuja, ya no quedaba nadie que quisiera una vivienda sin hipotecarse, algunos hasta se hipotecaron con la esperanza de venderlo más caro.

Pero bitcoin ha alcanzado su límite? cual es potencialmente el límite de bitcoin? que lo conozca/utilice qué porcentaje de la población? Un 1% de la población? un 5%? Aun está lejos de esos límites, bitcoin busca su sitio, y yo diría que aun no lo ha encontrado


----------



## Arctic (22 Sep 2017)

2 años dijo:


> Yo os leo como cuando leia a los palilleros inmobiliarios decir que sería normal en el futuro que un piso de un obrero costara mas de 1 millón de euros...
> 
> 
> Eso no se aguanta hombre...a ver si va a resultar que habéirs encontrado la máquina de movimiento perpetuo...pero oye es una discusión inútil, el tiempo dará y quitará razones.



Yo te leo a ti como los que decían a finales de los 90 que los móviles eran postureo y que los usaría una de cada cien personas...pero oye es una discusión inútil, el tiempo dará y quitará razones.


----------



## 2 años (22 Sep 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Yo te leo a ti como los que decían a finales de los 90 que los móviles eran postureo y que los usaría una de cada cien personas...pero oye es una discusión inútil, el tiempo dará y quitará razones.



Mira la evolución del precio de los móviles...

History of Cellphones Prices timeline | Timetoast timelines


----------



## orbeo (22 Sep 2017)

2 años dijo:


>



Yo no creo que hayamos entrado en la fase de Institutional Investors.

Si entro en la web de Renta4 o Bnp, no encuentro fondos que invierten en criptos, apenas Icoinomi por fuera y no lo conoce ni Dios.

Los Institutionals, de momento hacen como que les da repelús para guardar las apariencias, luego invertirán a título personal.


----------



## 2 años (22 Sep 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Yo no creo que hayamos entrado en la fase de Institutional Investors.
> 
> Si entro en la web de Renta4 o Bnp, no encuentro fondos que invierten en criptos, apenas Icoinomi por fuera y no lo conoce ni Dios.
> 
> Los Institutionals, de momento hacen como que les da repelús para guardar las apariencias, luego invertirán a título personal.



Esa fase no se va a dar porque no hay ninguna regulación sobre el bitcoin, vamos que esa línea no aplica.
Tampoco aplica para la burbuja de tulipanes y hubo burbuja.


----------



## Claudius (22 Sep 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Yo no creo que hayamos entrado en la fase de Institutional Investors.
> 
> Si entro en la web de Renta4 o Bnp, no encuentro fondos que invierten en criptos, apenas Icoinomi por fuera y no lo conoce ni Dios.



Qué no lo veas, no quiere decir que no exista.. mira a JPM, haciendo compras.


----------



## Arctic (22 Sep 2017)

2 años dijo:


> Mira la evolución del precio de los móviles...
> 
> History of Cellphones Prices timeline | Timetoast timelines



Cuando el sabio señala la luna, el tonto mira el dedo.


----------



## 2 años (22 Sep 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Cuando el sabio señala la luna, el tonto mira el dedo.




Uauuuuu argumentazo

Y al que madruga dios le ayuda!!


----------



## vpsn (22 Sep 2017)

Tan seguros estais de que lo van a prohhibir en china??


----------



## Registrador (22 Sep 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Tan seguros estais de que lo van a prohhibir en china??



Prohibir el qué? Los exchanges? La minería? Usar bitcoins?


----------



## tixel (22 Sep 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Tan seguros estais de que lo van a prohhibir en china??



Acabo de ver en reddit que un chino cuyo nombre no me acuerdo pero hermano del de BTCC creo, dijo que tiene fuentes fiables de que no van a prohibirlo.


----------



## paketazo (22 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Para los puristas el cryptouniverso es invencible. Es verdad . No puedes prohibir Las cryptos , su circulation , tenencia , mineria , etc . Pero...si pueden eliminar los pocos puntos de convertible crypto-fiat ( los exchanges ) Sin convertibilidad no puedes comprar con fiat ni tener ganancias en fiat . Jaqie mate. Btc-e esta fuera de juego y China tambien cerrara los exchanges en Octubre . Y el precio ha caido un 30ypico % . En 24 horas pueden prohibir la convertibilidad y hundir el marketcap. Por eso , porque es una inversion de Alto riesgo es Estupido pagar una burrada por algo que puede colapsar. No we trata de invertir , Sino de invertir sin que te desplumen despues. Ni un misero thanks



También está prohibido el tráfico de cocaina, armas, tener cuentas ocultas en paraisos fiscales, metales preciosos sin declarar, piratear el cable, robar la wifi, la prostitución...

Maestro *Clapham* en ocasiones pongo en duda que haya Vd salido de la isla que afirma haber salido, pues allí deberían saber mejor que en otros lugares el verdadero valor de las cosas que valen algo.

Prohibirán BTC, bien, cojonudo...pero yo lo seguiré aceptando como medio de pago, al igual que muchos aceptan cosas ilegales como medio de intercambio de valor...

No ha entendido Vd nada.

Sea como sea, le deseo suerte en sus decisiones, los resorts que se podrá montar allí dónde Vd sabe, dependen de sus aciertos.

Un saludo


----------



## sandio (22 Sep 2017)

Ha tenido otra caída ¿os váis a bajar ya de la burra con los 10.000$ o aún creéis que hay margen para especular?


----------



## LUIS MARIN (22 Sep 2017)

maestro Capham ya no habla usted de zoin, no le parece espectacular la subida de un 200% esta semana?


----------



## Nico (22 Sep 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Cuando el sabio señala la luna, el tonto mira el dedo.



*Arctic:*

Las malas analogías suelen causar mucho daño.

Según tu razonamiento inicial así como los móviles se expandieron, bitcoin se expandirá.

Te hacen notar que los móviles BAJARON DE PRECIO a niveles ridículos (lo que ayudó a su expansión) mientras que Bitcoin ha SUBIDO DE PRECIO a niveles por encima de los ingresos de la gente normal y para ti... "es la misma cosa".

No!. Tu analogía es incorrecta y te la han corregido estupendamente (toma nota que uno SIEMPRE está aprendiendo cosas y es muy bueno).

Luego está el tema de fondo porque, el Bitcoin SI podría expandirse durante mucho tiempo pero, obviamente la causa NO SERA la baja de precio como en el caso de los móviles.

En el tema de fondo (Bitcoin se expandirá hasta el infinito y más allá sin importar su precio) puedes o no tener razón (no es el punto aquí) pero tu analogía con los móviles es errada. No te confundas.

---------- Post added 22-sep-2017 at 20:04 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Yo lo veo así:
> Todo _producto_ tiene su límite, un techo en el que no podría crecer más
> La vivienda lo alcanzó, y por eso estalló la burbuja, ya no quedaba nadie que quisiera una vivienda sin hipotecarse, algunos hasta se hipotecaron con la esperanza de venderlo más caro.
> 
> Pero bitcoin ha alcanzado su límite? cual es potencialmente el límite de bitcoin? que lo conozca/utilice qué porcentaje de la población? Un 1% de la población? un 5%? Aun está lejos de esos límites, bitcoin busca su sitio, y yo diría que aun no lo ha encontrado



Buen razonamiento.

Realmente NADIE puede "acertar" con el máximo precio porque, a diferencia de las viviendas o el trigo, bitcoin tienen algunas características que ayudan a la impredecibilidad (o impredictibilidad).

*1) Es "etéreo" y sin uso para su contraste.*

Está claro que en la vivienda o el trigo o los móviles existen puntos, más o menos claros, para determinar una relación de *costo/beneficio*.

Si los móviles costaran $ 10.000 y el abono mensual $ 1.200 sólo lo usarían los funcionarios, las grandes empresas y los ricos... el resto hablaríamos en las cabinas públicas de toda la vida.

Como consigues móviles desde $ 50 y abonos desde $ 6 al mes, la distribución de precios puede seguir una curva amplia (con móviles de $ 1200 y abonos de $ 120) pero, con una puerta de entrada que abarca el 99% de la población.

Con la vivienda otro tanto. Hay puntos de entrada y hay niveles de costo/beneficio que son determinables.

Bitcoin el que lo compra es sólo porque quiere (no se usa para nada) y, el que lo hace es porque busca la "revalorización".

Está más cerca del mercado de los cuadros para coleccionistas aunque, en este caso con una puerta de entrada más baja o una estandarización que permite su compra sin tener que escoger "al ganador".

===

*2) Mercado con la "mesa inclinada":*

Un mercado donde la mercadería está "enterrada" en wallets y "cold wallets" es particularmente rígido.

Fíjense que TODAS las acciones están SIEMPRE en el "mercado". La gente las compra o vende en cuestión de segundos.

En cambio, un bitcoñero que quisiera "vender" sus bitcoins blindados en una cold wallet tiene un proceso que puede tomarle el día entero (si ya tiene cuenta en un exchange) hasta MAS DE UNA SEMANA (si tiene que abrir la cuenta antes de mandar sus chapas).

A eso se suma que los exchanges son poco confiables, no están regulados y pueden cambiar las condiciones a su gusto, etc., etc.

Es relativamente sencillo "entrar"... no es tan simple "salir".

===

*3) Fuerte "globalización"*

Este es un hecho MUY interesante y que no debe perderse de vista.

No debe haber un mercado más "globalizado" al alcance de la gente común.

Es cierto que una casa de bolsa puede comprar y vender acciones en varios mercados si tiene la estructura (Hong Kong, Singapur, Tokio, New York, Londres, Madrid) pero, no existe NINGUN OTRO MERCADO donde un coreano, un japonés, un norteamericano y una español sean "oferta y demanda" de modo global y en casi igualdad de condiciones.

Esto hace que la cantidad de gente y la cantidad de dinero y la cantidad de condiciones que puede afectarlo es MUCHO MAYOR que en casi cualquier otra cosa que podamos tomar como ejemplo.

===

Sólo estos tres factores -y hay más- hacen casi imposible adivinar un "techo lógico" (o económico) para el Bitcoin.

Si sufre una terrible arremetida será más por causas legales, fiscales o policiales que por razones "de mercado".


----------



## Josar (22 Sep 2017)

El Nico lleva repartiendo estopa desde los 95$


----------



## 2 años (22 Sep 2017)

Y cuando la gente vea que es un mercado muy inestable del que es dificil salir a tiempo, y se pase la euforia de las subidas y se vea que te puedes quedar pillado y bien pillado pues la gente comun y corriente entrara a saco, a ejpecular en un mercado muy volatil y con semejante rigidez.

Ya podeis rezar que no haya una caida gorda de verdad...acabaria con el poco prestigio que hayais acumulado y que al fin y al cabo es lo unico que la sostiene, la promesa de revalorizacion infinita, sin eso no es mas que un invento teki mas engorroso que otra cosa y para permanecer al margen de la ley mientras estes pillado con ello, cosa que la mayoria de los ciudadanos no quieren estar.

A mi me la pela, y no es henbidia de esa, yo ya se que para ganar dinero hay que trabajar, los atajos...a veces llegas y a veces te caes por un barranco, ni a la loteria hecho..


----------



## workforfood (22 Sep 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Claro que no se aguanta, llegará un día en que el precio sea muy estable.



Es imposible que sea el precio estable porque tendrían que coincidir oferta y demanda, la oferta del bitcoin está concentrada en pocas manos de 11 millones de direcccciones el 93% solo tienen entre 0 y 1. La distribución es pésima, a eso súmale que un 20% de los bitcoins están perdidos. Al final que digo, dedica un par de segundos a pensar sobre el bitcoin y lo que es, no es una moneda porque no tiene NINGUNA característica para ser moneda.


----------



## jam14 (22 Sep 2017)

A estas horas desplomándose otro 12%...


----------



## workforfood (22 Sep 2017)

Otra cosa llegó a estar a casi 5000$, cuanta gente ha perdido miles y miles de $, aquí ya sé que ninguno compraron cuando valía menos de 100 $, pero hay mucha gente que ha perdido mucho dinero.


----------



## 2 años (22 Sep 2017)

Como empiecen a aparecer historias de pillados en los periódicos, "meti mi orden y una semana después habia perdido chorrocientos mil euros..."

Y la verborrea esa que usais, que tanto os pone, es completamente opaca para el resto de la poblacion, sea millenial o no, la mayoria de los millenials solo saben de tinder y Facebook, y ya les vale.


----------



## workforfood (22 Sep 2017)

Pensad dos segundos en el bitcoin y lo que es. Veréis que el dinero del monopoly es más serio, no hablo del blockchain y la tecnología que hay detrás, sino del bitcoin en sí mismo.


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Sep 2017)

Recuerdo cuando algunos hablaban de "El Gran Riesgo Chino". Creo que por aquel entonces estábamos sobre los $1000. Ahora los chinos han reventado, todos los exchanges cerrados y el precio más que triplica ese valor. Así que tanto riesgo parece que no era, tal y como algunos pretendian hacernos ver.

La pregunta que ahora les hago a los que argumentaban con "El Gran Riesgo Chino" es: Ya que ahora el riesgo chino ha desaparecido, ¿ nos iremos a los 10.000 ? ¿ Se inventarán un nuevo riesgo para meter miedo ?


----------



## tastas (22 Sep 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Otra cosa llegó a estar a casi 5000$, cuanta gente ha perdido miles y miles de $, aquí ya sé que ninguno compraron cuando valía menos de 100 $, pero hay mucha gente que ha perdido mucho dinero.



Está perdiendo dinero todo aquél que compró desde hace 20 días.
La ruina. Criptotulipanes.






Criptotulipanes con 8 años de solera ya. Bloque de Bitcoin # 0 Irrompibles, incensurables, difíciles de rastrear, sin fronteras...

taptap

---------- Post added 22-sep-2017 at 21:55 ----------




workforfood dijo:


> Pensad dos segundos en el bitcoin y lo que es. Veréis que el dinero del monopoly es más serio, no hablo del blockchain y la tecnología que hay detrás, sino del bitcoin en sí mismo.



Muchas grasias no me avía dado cuenta. Así pensando dos segundos se entiende mucho megor.

taptap


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Sep 2017)

Nico, give out oakum since $95/Bitcoin


----------



## Registrador (22 Sep 2017)

Me descojono con los troles q están agazapados esperando que el bitcoin baje 200 euros para salir de sus agujeros, luego cuando 2 días después el precio se recupera otra vez de vuelta a su pocilga con el rabo entre las piernas

Que vida más lamentable :XX:


----------



## 2 años (22 Sep 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Me descojono con los troles q están agazapados esperando que el bitcoin baje 200 euros para salir de sus agujeros, luego cuando 2 días después el precio se recupera otra vez de vuelta a su pocilga con el rabo entre las piernas
> 
> Que vida más lamentable :XX:



Y cuando subía también hombre, no se equivoque ustec...

Yo escribí esto el 19-may-2017 



2 años dijo:


> Por joder un poquito sólo.
> ¿Será esto una burbuja?
> Debajo de la gráfica típica de una burbuja y sus pasos está la gráfica de la cotización del Bitcoin.
> 
> Si se ponen bien las magnitudes (y teniendo en cuenta que sólo es una gráfica "tipo"), tiene pinta de burbuja total, ahora, puede subir bastante más hasta que pete.



Bitcoin alcanza los 1000 USD. Troles with the ASS ON FIRE por doquier. - Página 44

Mi vida será triste o alegre pero no por el bitcoin...solo observo el fenómeno hoyga,


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Sep 2017)

esa grafica es de cuando estaba a $1900 y ahora estamos a $3611

en que zona de la grafica estamos segun tu?


----------



## sirpask (22 Sep 2017)

Josar dijo:


> El Nico lleva repartiendo estopa desde los 95$



Eso si que es tener Moral,


----------



## 2 años (23 Sep 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> esa grafica es de cuando estaba a $1900 y ahora estamos a $3611
> 
> en que zona de la grafica estamos segun tu?



Alguno ha tenido la misma idea que tuve yo (normal...no es nada demasiado original) pero hoy...


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Sep 2017)

Con lo tranquilos que estábamos. A ver si pasa otro huracán de esos por ahi...


----------



## tolomeo (23 Sep 2017)

2 años dijo:


> Alguno ha tenido la misma idea que tuve yo (normal...no es nada demasiado original) pero hoy...




Esa gráfica teórica del modelo de burbuja la puedes identificar y situar varias veces en la gráfica completa de bitcoin a lo largo del tiempo, cada vez con un máximo mayor y crecimiento exponencial. 

De hecho en lo que has puesto tienes otra burbuja de pico menor:


----------



## Nico (23 Sep 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> La pregunta que ahora les hago a los que argumentaban con "El Gran Riesgo Chino" es: Ya que ahora el riesgo chino ha desaparecido, ¿ nos iremos a los 10.000 ? ¿ Se inventarán un nuevo riesgo para meter miedo ?



La especulación siempre está llena de "misterios" que suelen desesperar a la gente racional.

La pregunta -por ejemplo- sería: _¿ Cuál es el modelo económico que permite calcular un precio para el Bitcoin ?_

Ni siquiera existe. ::

Hay "listas de deseos" -tipo Papá Noél- del tipo:

a) Es dinero que no baja nunca de precio.
b) Es tecnológicamente maravilloso.
c) Es anónimo
d) etc.

Pero "modelo", lo que se dice "modelo" no lo he encontrado en todos estos años que llevo en el tema.

Y cuando nadie tiene un "modelo" al final terminas convenciéndote que es porque no lo hay. Es especulación pura y dura. A pelo. Para machos. 

Tú puedes tomar Tesla, una empresa llena de humo, sobrevaluada a niveles ridículos, que pierde dinero a tasas abismales pero, aún allí puedes -con ganas y gentileza- imaginar que si la "mega-fábrica" produce esto y si la venta del Model 3 llega a "aquello otro" y que si en el futuro "tal y cual" sería posible (bajo todos esos supuestos) hacer coincidir la valuación de mercado con la valuación bursátil.

¿ Cómo, para qué, por qué y cuánto tendría que "ser" el Bitcoin para valer $ 10.000 o $ 100.000 o $ 1.000.000 ?

¿ Simple y puramente porque es "escaso" ?, y "si cada persona del mundo quisiera su parte" no alcanzarían los dedos de Dios para fijar su valor ?

La realidad es que la valuación del Bitcoin tiene más similitudes con las obras de arte que con los escenarios de tipo económico o monetario.

Mientras haya alguien dispuesto a pagar $ 10.000 por un bitcoin (porque le gusta) o $ 100 millones por los "Girasoles de Van Gogh", el valor podrá ser ese o cualquier otro.

Pero, no existe un 'modelo económico' para Van Gogh (salvo su escasez, fama y demanda), ni para el Bitcoin.

===

*CUIDADO !*

Hay "modelos económicos" posibles de aplicar al Bitcoin.

- Si se usara como "moneda"
- Si se usara como "ledger" (su blockchain)
- Si se usara como...

El problema es que ninguno de ellos justifica $ 100.000 o $ 1.000.000 por pieza.


----------



## FoSz2 (23 Sep 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Es imposible que sea el precio estable porque tendrían que coincidir oferta y demanda, la oferta del bitcoin está concentrada en pocas manos de 11 millones de direcccciones el 93% solo tienen entre 0 y 1. La distribución es pésima, a eso súmale que un 20% de los bitcoins están perdidos. Al final que digo, dedica un par de segundos a pensar sobre el bitcoin y lo que es, no es una moneda porque no tiene NINGUNA característica para ser moneda.



Eso siguen siendo defectos de "juventud".

Da igual la cantidad de bitcoins perdidos y da igual el número total de bitcoins máximos. La gente que acumula bitcoins tendrá que gastarlos más pronto que tarde.

Al final habrá una masa monetaria bastante estable y mejor distribuida cuanto más tiempo pase. Esto no quiere decir que los precios sean inamovibles, pero sí que tendrán una estabilidad infinitamente superior a lo que estamos acostumbrados desde el siglo XX.


----------



## workforfood (23 Sep 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Eso siguen siendo defectos de "juventud".
> 
> Da igual la cantidad de bitcoins perdidos y da igual el número total de bitcoins máximos. La gente que acumula bitcoins tendrá que gastarlos más pronto que tarde.
> 
> Al final habrá una masa monetaria bastante estable y mejor distribuida cuanto más tiempo pase. Esto no quiere decir que los precios sean inamovibles, pero sí que tendrán una estabilidad infinitamente superior a lo que estamos acostumbrados desde el siglo XX.



¿Y por qué los tienen que gastar?, alguien les va a obligar a gastarlos, aquí hay gente con bitcoins desde hace años. Tus razonamientos solo son más que deseos y espectativas falsas, el bitcoin no cumple ningún criterio para ser moneda, solo copió el modelo oro, algo que hace tiempo se abandonó como moneda por lo ineficaz que era, pero hay que leer algún libro de economía no solo hablar de POW y POS.

La deflación para un país es igual de malo que la inflación pero decir que una moneda es deflacionaria y decir que eso es bueno es no tener ni idea de las bases de la economía.


----------



## sirpask (23 Sep 2017)

¿Pero ningun econolisto ve la cantidad de tecnologia, matemáticas, física y criptografia que hay detrás de Bitcoin?

Me estoy preocupando, ya que creia que esta gente que habia estudiado en las mejores universidades de econolistos eran mas inteligentes.

Ahora entiendo por que siempre acaban perdiendo el dinero del cliente.


----------



## workforfood (23 Sep 2017)

Se pueden crear criptomonedas basadas en índices económicos reales de productividad y consumo, esas son las criptomonedas que triunfarán, todas las monedas que hay ahora en el market serán sustituidas por criptomonedas que tengan fundamentos económicos sólidos.


----------



## trifasik (23 Sep 2017)

Puedes explicar un poco esa idea? Parece interesante pero no acabo de imaginarme un ejemplo de índice y de cómo vincular una crypto a ese índice de manera que tenga algo de sentido.

Saludos

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 2 años (23 Sep 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Pero ningun econolisto ve la cantidad de tecnologia, matemáticas, física y criptografia que hay detrás de Bitcoin?
> 
> Me estoy preocupando, ya que creia que esta gente que habia estudiado en las mejores universidades de econolistos eran mas inteligentes.
> 
> Ahora entiendo por que siempre acaban perdiendo el dinero del cliente.



¿Y en tu ordenador o en tu móvil no hay tecnología?

¿Justifica eso su precio, en ocasiones ridículo? No, porque no hay escasez, si se demanda más se fabrica más y se cubre toda la demanda, sin problemas.

Desengañate, es especulación pura y dura.

Los sellos o el oro no tienen tecnología ninguna, pero es que eso no es lo que estas comprando.

Estas comprando escasez, escasez de sellos, de bitcoins, de tulipanes, de oro...que estas comprando que una tarjeta gráfica haga un cálculo coño, que sólo sirve (principalmente) para limitar exponencialmente la producción de bitcoins, es decir, para provocar escasez y anonimato, es decir para provocar inflación de precios (si hay demanda claro), y toda la verborrea sólo sirve para ocultar este hecho tan simple.


----------



## workforfood (23 Sep 2017)

Esto por decir un ejemplo.

Bilur, la nueva moneda virtual atada al petróleo que competirá con el bitcoin | El Cronista

---------- Post added 23-sep-2017 at 11:02 ----------

Lo nomal es que una criptomoneda de uso masivo sea cambiar un € por un eurocoin o sea el € bajo blockchain y punto, el eurocoin está basado en el euro y el euro está basado en una de las economías más fuertes del mundo, estable y con gran poder adquisitivo. Pudiendo coexistir con otras criptomonedas de otras monedas o con referencias de precios más exóticos, sea petróleo, electricidad o energía de fusión o acciones de empresas.

Lo de ahora es simplemente especulación sin nada detrás.


----------



## racional (23 Sep 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo de ahora es simplemente especulación sin nada detrás.



Me temo que toda la economia mundial es especulación.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2017 at 09:50 ----------




workforfood dijo:


> Pensad dos segundos en el bitcoin y lo que es. Veréis que el dinero del monopoly es más serio, no hablo del blockchain y la tecnología que hay detrás, sino del bitcoin en sí mismo.



Vamos que no tienes ni idea de como funciona Bitcoin.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Sep 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Esto por decir un ejemplo.
> 
> Bilur, la nueva moneda virtual atada al petróleo que competirá con el bitcoin | El Cronista
> 
> ...



Ya existe eso que tú llamas "eurocoin". Se llama saldo acreedor bancario o, comúnmente, "dinero en el banco". Los chipriotas y los griegos han tenido experiencias divertidas con el eurocoin, pregúntales a ellos a ver qué te dicen sobre sus experiencias al respecto.


----------



## workforfood (23 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ya existe eso que tú llamas "eurocoin". Se llama saldo acreedor bancario o, comúnmente, "dinero en el banco". Los chipriotas y los griegos han tenido experiencias divertidas con el eurocoin, pregúntales a ellos a ver qué te dicen sobre sus experiencias al respecto.



Las monedas reales sufren castigos, los griegos falsearon sus cuentas y el resultado es un castigo como la sustracción de depósitos bancarios. Las monedas se basan en la economía si la economía va mal castigo, sino superávit. Una moneda no puede ser independiente a la economía.


----------



## kikepm (23 Sep 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Las monedas reales sufren castigos, los griegos falsearon sus cuentas y el resultado es un castigo como la sustracción de depósitos bancarios. Las monedas se basan en la economía si la economía va mal castigo, sino superávit. Una moneda no puede ser independiente a la economía.



iNCORRECTO, 

LAS AUTORIDADES GRIEGAS FALSEARON LAS CUENTAS DEL ESTADO EN TÉRMINOS DE DÉFICIT Y DEUDA.

Los griegos, chipriotas y demás depositantes no son responsables como colectivo de las cuitas del gobierno griego, salvo en un ejercicio demencial de estupidez y diarrea mental, como la tu profesas.

De todas las palabras que viertes la única con sentido es la de sustracción. Eso si fue cierto, literalmente.


----------



## workforfood (23 Sep 2017)

Además como ya se ha dicho los que tienen bitcoin sufren como robocop y las directivas de la OCP, reniegan del dinero FIAT pero solo se pueden comprar criptomonedas con el FIAT y cuando venden las criptomonedas las cambian a dinero FIAT, es un bucle continuo de contradicciones.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2017 at 12:30 ----------




kikepm dijo:


> iNCORRECTO,
> 
> LAS AUTORIDADES GRIEGAS FALSEARON LAS CUENTAS DEL ESTADO EN TÉRMINOS DE DÉFICIT Y DEUDA.
> 
> ...



Es que el dracma es una moneda estatal, no individual, y cuando se hizo el cambio de dracmas a € , el dracma estaba sobrevalorado por las cuentas falsas del estado. Por lo tanto la sustracción de depósitos fue correcta, los griegos recibieron € demás y lo normal es que se les quitara. Cosa que fue aplaudida por el foro.

El problema de base es que no comprendéis que las monedas van ligadas a la economía por eso una moneda deflacionaria es tan pésima como una moneda inflacionaria.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2017 at 12:48 ----------

Como he dicho sois monetaristas la producción, la riqueza de bienes y servicios os da igual. Puedes aplicar cuaquier política monetaria en Venezuela y el bolívar será igual de mierda. Con el yen pasa lo mismo hace unos años doblaron toda su masa monetaria y el yen no ha inflacionado, siempre interesa tener la moneda algo inflacionada para exportar más bienes y servicios y crear empleo e importar menos. En Argentina con la moneda a tipos de cambio de un austral-un dólar el debacle económico fue mayúsculo TODO se importaba y no se producía nada, desempleo masivo.


----------



## mamendurrio (23 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Acabo de ver en reddit que un chino cuyo nombre no me acuerdo pero hermano del de BTCC creo, dijo que tiene fuentes fiables de que no van a prohibirlo.



Los exchanges sí cierran todos; la mineria no la prohibiran es lo que yo he leido

---------- Post added 23-sep-2017 at 13:40 ----------




workforfood dijo:


> Otra cosa llegó a estar a casi 5000$, cuanta gente ha perdido miles y miles de $, aquí ya sé que ninguno compraron cuando valía menos de 100 $, pero hay mucha gente que ha perdido mucho dinero.



El dinero se pierde solo cuando se deshace uno del activo chaval


----------



## 2 años (23 Sep 2017)

No son monetaristas, son individualistas, los que son algo vaya.

Una pseudomoneda, o algo que designamos como tal, que lleva implicita en su construccion y produccion la inflacion de precios a poca demanda que haya, con anonimato, que permite salirte del estado, librarte de tus conciudadnos y del estado...y en un entorno tecnologico y tal y pascual muy molon que te hace parecer bill gates creando el futuro desde tu sofa...tumbemos los bancos centrales malosos!!

Oye que es todo humo, que eso no esta ligado a ninguna produccion, riqueza, o algo tangible...es una maquina calculando un algoritmo sin relacion con nada en el puto mundo...

Eso son detalles sin importancia homvre...hembidioso...

Para mi es cristalino, si no me parece mal, pero que no me conteis milongas.


----------



## mamendurrio (23 Sep 2017)

Amazon aceptará btc a partir de Octubre ?







Fuente:
Twitter


----------



## sirpask (23 Sep 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Amazon aceptará btc a partir de Octubre ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como acepte amazon btc....


----------



## kikepm (23 Sep 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Esos son los individuos , y con esto , con esta estupidez y jaula de grillos lidian los políticos ... Trabajan con estúpidos, trabajan con el ser humano.



Claro, claro, y los políticos son seres de luz no sujetos a tu análisis de la estupidez del individuo.

A ver si vas a ser tu el estúpido que no hila un argumento racional ni a tiros.


Por cierto que este pseudo argumento es típico leerlo y oirlo a todo tipo de enajenado por la educación estatal, sea socialista o nazionalista. Pero no deja de ser menos incorrecto, si la sociedad esta formada por individuos falibles, ¿que razón hay para pensar que los políticos, que forman parte de esa sociedad de individuos falibles, van a tomar decisiones correctas por nosotros?



Es que es tan absurdo que me resulta lamentable oir a nadie soltar esta memez.

Estatistamualdina


----------



## sinkhole (23 Sep 2017)

Estamos en plena fase de acumulacion por parte de inversores institucionales que estan aprovechando el FUD chino


----------



## kikepm (23 Sep 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que los políticos sean infalibles, lo que he dicho es que las decisiones políticas están en parte condicionadas por la realidad social... Una realidad social de estúpidos, analfabetos y avariciosos... En que tú enemigo no es el político, sino tu vecino... Ese vecino que dices que es un preferidos racional que cree en el derecho natural :XX:...




"las decisiones políticas están en parte condicionadas por la realidad social"

Es que para decir obviedades, mejor nos las ahorramos.

Otra obviedad, por ejemplo

las decisiones políticas están en parte condicinadas por la avaricia y el deseo de poder de los individuos que se dedican a la política.


Sin embargo, tu sesgo proestatal te limita a resaltar el condicionante social. 

ERes una absurdo y un totalitario ambulante.

Si al menos tus estupideces las dedicaras a defender algo mínimamente sensato.

Pero defiendes nada más y nada menos que al gobierno, cualquier gobierno, ante cualquier situación, pasada, presente y futura.


En fin, no imagino de que familia y origen intelectual provienes, pero debe haber sido un entorno o muy chungo o muy cercano al poder para llegar a semejantes desvaríos.

Tu idolatría del estado roza lo psicótico, al estilo de Hegel, pero al menos este era un mentiroso profesional, vivía de ello como filósofo de la corte.


----------



## 2 años (23 Sep 2017)

Alomejor dejamos de ver burbujones de activos, inmobiliarios, de bolsa etc, y el exceso de liquidez se deriva al bitcoin, no estaria mal, al menos la economia real se quedaria sana, y ajustada a su realidad y los no jugadores podriamos estar en paz...
Paranoia, lo se...


----------



## tastas (23 Sep 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> el bitcoin no cumple ningún criterio para ser moneda, solo copió el modelo oro, algo que hace tiempo se abandonó como moneda por lo ineficaz que era



No copió el modelo del oro, lo digitalizó y con ello mejoró sus propiedades.








Te presento a mi amiga Krugerranda. Es una moneda. No sé cuánto te han lavado el cerrebro, pero creo que esto sigue siendo dinero, de hecho se llevan usando monedas de oro desde antes de Cristo.
Pero quizá eres más listo y resulta que el oro tampoco es dinero. Que sólo es dinero lo que diga el estado que es dinero. Que si algo hoy es dinero mañana puede no serlo porque lo ha dicho el estado.



Nico dijo:


> ¿ Cuál es el modelo económico que permite calcular un precio para el Bitcoin ?
> 
> Ni siquiera existe. ::
> 
> ...



Te contradices a cada palabra, y desde luego, que Bitcoin se use como moneda o como ledger y su uso sea aceptado por una gran parte de la comunidad internacional, justifica ampliamente precios de 100.000$. Efectivamente, hay 1.000 modelos para explicar el precio del Bitcoin. Tantos como cabezas pensando sobre el tema. Algunos más elaborados que otros. Si sólo hubiera un modelo para explicar el precio de Bitcoin, ya conoceríamos el precio de Bitcoin y no haría falta ningún mercado porque ya conoceríamos su precio. Los malditos especuladores desaparecerían, porque serían sustituídos por El Modelo.
Si en tu "modelo que explica el precio de tesla" sustituyes "modelo" por "especulación", tendrás lo mismo. Especular es observar. Y actuar en consecuencia, cuando hablamos de mercados.


----------



## Morfosintáctico (23 Sep 2017)

*Clapham2 lo dijo
*

Y se quedó tan ancho.









clapham2 dijo:


> Es la curva de lafer



Si, y cuando no es fibonazi o cualquier otra parida que no aplica para nada en este "ecosistema" ::.



clapham2 dijo:


> Sellos sovieticos . Emision limitado ...buscas en el yvert y Vera's el precio . Solo tienes que usarlo como moneda porque es infalsificable



Pero no se pueden enviar por internet, ergo comparas chorizo con vectores.



clapham2 dijo:


> Puede ser un negocio lucrativo mientras sea un negocio lucrativo.



Eso lo dijo Rajoy, se lo has copiado.



clapham2 dijo:


> El market cap filatelico es de trillones . No hacen falta cryptos.



Y el de trigo de quintillones. Y no tiene nada que ver con que hagan falta teléfonos móviles.



clapham2 dijo:


> Los proletarios y la class media con hijos no compran btc , solo solteros independientes economicamente



Ahm, eso quiere decir que todavía no los compra mi chófer ni el limpiabotas. Avisa cuando cambie eso, para vender a toda leche. En un exchange chino, claro.


----------



## tixel (23 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Si el Bitcoin es " dinero " porque es limitado a 21 millones. Solo por esa mismatch razon los sellos tambien son dinero . Sellos sovieticos . Emision limitado ...buscas en el yvert y Vera's el precio . Solo tienes que usarlo como moneda porque es infalsificable . Un Gagarin de 1962 por un pollo . En el Mundo hay cientos de millones de coleccionistas de sellos . El market cap filatelico es de trillones . No hacen falta cryptos. Incluso sellos de Zimbabwe sirven . En Puerto Rico ( zona mad Max no estan usando cryptos ni bits ) solo papelito . Exception aparte es el pivx que es muy chulo ...un poco gayer, Lila y Tal pero Conchita wurst es peor Ni un misero thanks .



Pues la cosa está clara, por algun motivo tan espureo como que la gente compre un movil de 800 pavos cuando con uno de 100 se arreglaría, no tiene demanda, a saber por qué, aunque objetivamente sea una virguería.


----------



## paketazo (23 Sep 2017)

Maestro *clapham*, S. Nakamoto creó este invento tras ver el fiasco del 2008 que muchos ya sabían de antemano.

Activos tóxicos inmobiliarios sobre todo, avalados por otros activos, avalados por deuda privada, avalados por fondos, a la vez avalados por ..."mierda de gallina"


Nada ha cambiado en ese ambito, se pinchó una burbuja, se capitalizó el sistema de nuevo tapando algunos grandes agujeros con dinero público que se sacó de la manga "QE1, 2 ,3 ..." para reflotar banca , aseguradoreas, fondos fantasma, activos inmobiliarios impagables...

¿qué hemos aprendido?

Como mínimo espero que a entender que el dinero creado por el sistema estatal/central, es puro humo.

Un dinero que se crea según las necesidades del propio sistema, y no del ciudadano.

Si 1h de tu trabajo vale 20$, quiere decir que con 20$ deberías poder comprar bienes y servicios equivalentes a 20$ o 1 h de trabajo de terceras personas...pero quién crea esos 20$, los crea sin contraparte de nada.

Le da a un boton, y crea miles de millones de $...o sea, está comprando nuestro tiempo a costo 0. ¿entiendes? ... ¿te han pedido a ti permiso para hacerlo?

Es un sistema de esclavitud 2.0

Piensa en lo que tu harías con una printer capaz de crear dinero infinito de la nada que todos desearan tener....serías un dios...tendrías ejercitos, tendrías sirvos en el sistema estatal (presidentes, senadores, ministros...), tus vasallos serían los funcionarios de sistema, y se encargarían de que los esclavos cumplan con tus deseos, si no el sistema les destruirá.


Ahora borra de la ecuación esa impresora...

¿cómo pagamos el petróleo?...muy fácil, lo harémos en un sistema de competencia perfecta y libre mercado, sin intermediarios, a costo de extracción + beneficios...o sea un 75% más barato que ahora.

¿cómo pagamos a inútiles gobernantes?...sencillo, no les pagaremos, usaremos un sistema de confederaciones y votos informatizados dónde cada individuo tiene el mismo poder dentro del sistema de votación...cada persona es ministro, senador, presidente...

¿y el sistema público...sanidad, enseñanza, dependencia...?...nos saldrá casi gratis tras eliminar de la ecuación el 95% de los intermediarios y comisionistas del sistema.

Cada ciudadano elegirá libremente dónde y como financiar cada institución, según sus valores y sus necesidades...no es invento mío...lleva funcionando en Suiza décadas.

*Clapham* solo no se puede lo que no se intenta...la semilla está sembrada, ahora depende de todos ir viéndola crecer, y sobre todo informarnos de los frutos que podría dar algún día.

Un saludo, y buena noche de sábado.


----------



## kikepm (24 Sep 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Ahora borra de la ecuación esa impresora...



Lo que expones te acerca mucho a la anarquía.

Bienvenido


----------



## sandio (24 Sep 2017)

tastas dijo:


> No copió el modelo del oro, lo digitalizó y con ello mejoró sus propiedades.



:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Bueno, que ¿llega mañana seguro a los 10.000 ese oro invisible?


----------



## Registrador (24 Sep 2017)

Y como era de esperar (y yo anuncié hace 2 semanas):

ViaBTC relocating exchange outside of China

Cuándo un estado intenta prohibir algo, los ciudadanos buscan soluciones.

Que China prohibe los exchanges, los exchanges se mudan.


----------



## Skull & Bones (24 Sep 2017)

el "Spread chino" ha bajado a 300$

Bitstamp 3666

Bitfinex 3659

OKCoin 3360


----------



## FoSz2 (25 Sep 2017)

keinur dijo:


> *Twitter*
> 
> Korea will finally have its own altcoin exchange with 111 coins listed. The exchange is owned by KakaoStock. Kakaotalk is largest/ single most used messaging app (i.e 99.9% population use this) equivalent to wechat. Kakaotalk owns Kakaostock. Kakostock is solid stock trading platform.
> 
> The crypto exchange name is "Upbit" and they have exclusive partnership with Bittrex. Hence, majority of korean forums are stating that they will migrate to Upbit once it launches as (1) current exchanges only offer less than 10 coins. (2) hacking issues (3).​



¿La mercadotecnia del exchange la llevan los mismo que los de IOTA?


----------



## Rajoy (25 Sep 2017)

Trading, sólo en localbitcoins, de 370 bitcoins por semana (1500 Btc al mes) en noviembre de 2016 en Venezuela 

An Insider's View Of The Bitcoinization Of Venezuela | Zero Hedge

https://www.forbes.com/sites/realsp...sis-is-a-case-study-for-bitcoin/#71d56a2819b2

85.000 usuarios entonces. Ha pasado casi un año, a saber cuántos hay hoy ... :rolleye:

Yo no tengo tiempo, pero si alguien puede hacer un poco de arqueología foril acerca de lo que decía nuestro ejperto futurólogo del uso de bitcoin en Venezuela, nos podemos echar unas risas ... ::


----------



## Cetero (25 Sep 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Eso a China se la suda .
> En China hay controles de capital .
> Si tu quieres comprar BTC con yuanes en un exchange de Papua Nueva Guinea ( o donde quiera que ViaBTC se relocalice ) no podras enviar tus yuanes
> a un Banco de Papua Nueva Guinea ( o donde quiera se relocalice ) porque las transferencias hacia el exterior estan controladas ...
> ...



De acuerdo. Pero si tu eres un minero chino, la recompensa de tu trabajo es en bitcoins, que puedes entrar/sacar de China sin ningún problema.
Y si yo soy chino, miembro del partido, y tengo unos yuanes que me han caido del cielo  resulta que te los puedo dar a ti, minero, a cambio de esos bitcoins que tienes por ahí. Y probablemente pediré bastantes mas Yuans que el precio del bitcoin en mercados internacionales.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Sep 2017)

Que alguien se apiade de este pobre metalero y le explique que podría haber logrado algo parecido memorizando doce palabras. Estoy seguro que con una brainwallet hubiera podido pasar el control de seguridad sin "caminar extraño". :XX:

Sri Lankan arrested with nearly 1kg of gold in his rectum - BBC News


----------



## tixel (25 Sep 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Trading, sólo en localbitcoins, de 370 bitcoins por semana (1500 Btc al mes) en noviembre de 2016 en Venezuela
> 
> An Insider's View Of The Bitcoinization Of Venezuela | Zero Hedge
> 
> ...



Pues a mi me parece un volumen ridiculo, a esa fecha esos 1500 btc debian de ser ni 1.500.000 de dolares al mes y estaba en rally subiendo, que en un pais de 31 millones de habitantes es nada. Habia que saber el dato de los dolares para ponerlo en perspectiva.

---------- Post added 25-sep-2017 at 12:03 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Que alguien se apiade de este pobre metalero y le explique que podría haber logrado algo parecido memorizando doce palabras. Estoy seguro que con una brainwallet hubiera podido pasar el control de seguridad sin "caminar extraño". :XX:
> 
> Sri Lankan arrested with nearly 1kg of gold in his rectum - BBC News



¿Son 12 o 20? ¿O lo del Ledger Nano S no es eso?


----------



## Rajoy (25 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece un volumen ridiculo, a esa fecha esos 1500 btc debian de ser ni 1.500.000 de dolares al mes y estaba en rally subiendo, que en un pais de 31 millones de habitantes es nada. Habia que saber el dato de los dolares para *ponerlo en perspectiva*.



Ya se que tu comprensión lectora no es la mejor así que te lo daré mascadito para que hasta tu puedas entenderlo :X:

Lo que has de *poner en perspectiva* es lo que decía tu trolega (tu colega de troleo) allá en 2016 con respecto al movimiento de bitcoins en Venezuela ...

... y teniendo en cuenta que estamos hablando exclusivamente de un exchange p2p como localbitcoins !


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> ¿Son 12 o 20? ¿O lo del Ledger Nano S no es eso?



Si no recuerdo mal, en electrum o en mycellium, son doce. Trezor tiene la opción de 12 ó 24.

El caso es que, sean 12 ó 24 palabras, da igual. Te las escribes o te las aprendes que, en cualquier caso, nunca hacen saltar la alarma del arco de seguridad ni te hacen "caminar raro" y te garantizas, por un lado, el éxito de la misión y por el otro lado, el llegar virgen a tu primera colonoscopia.


----------



## Plutarko (25 Sep 2017)

en coinbase parece que esta suspendida la cotizacion de bitcoin y litecoin. En cambio Eth parece que se puede comprar ahora mismo. ¿Sabeis algo?

EDITO: parece que han tenido algun problema tecnico y ya lo han reactivado
Coinbase Status - Buys and Sells Disabled


----------



## FoSz2 (25 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ni te hacen "caminar raro"



jajajajaja

es que un kilo es un pollón de 32 rebanadas de una onza... se me ocurre intentarlo con rebanadas de media onza pero serían como 64 :roto4:


----------



## mamendurrio (25 Sep 2017)

RE BTC y AMAZON

Hay quien alega es FAKe NEWS...lo siento chicos

Enlace tweeter: Twitter


----------



## Claudius (25 Sep 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> RE BTC y AMAZON
> 
> Hay quien alega es FAKe NEWS...lo siento chicos
> 
> Enlace tweeter: Twitter



Hombre, eso estába cantado que ha sido una 'contra-ofensiva' de declaraciones a las ofensivas de JPM y amigos.
Lo que no entiendo es como corren como la pólvora por el Reddit, y a nadie se le ocurre mandar un tweet preguntando a las cuentas oficiales para que se pronuncien. Solo puede ocurrir, que confirmen, no saben no contestan, o que lo nieguen. 

Lo que si se nota es que las 'negativas' si que influyen a la cotización fiat y las 'positivas' como el aumento del interés koreano o la que se viene para el 2018 en Japón, ni fu ni fa. Y eso da mucho que pensar.. ienso:


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Sep 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> la que se viene para el 2018 en Japón, ni fu ni fa. Y eso da mucho que pensar.. ienso:



¿Qué va a suceder el año que viene en Japón?


----------



## VictorW (25 Sep 2017)

Plutarko dijo:


> en coinbase parece que esta suspendida la cotizacion de bitcoin y litecoin. En cambio Eth parece que se puede comprar ahora mismo. ¿Sabeis algo?
> 
> EDITO: parece que han tenido algun problema tecnico y ya lo han reactivado
> Coinbase Status - Buys and Sells Disabled



acabo de enviar 1 ETH desde Coinbase para comprar un porron de Zoins y fatal.
Lleva 20 minutos PENDING, eso sí, lo avisa en la web...


----------



## Registrador (26 Sep 2017)

Dragui: "No es competencia del BCE prohibir or regular Bitcoin"

“It’s Not Within Our Powers to Prohibit or Regulate” Bitcoin Says Draghi

[youtube]fXVxd8ngCQM[/youtube]


----------



## bmbnct (26 Sep 2017)

Al hilo del anterior post:

Draghi reconoce que el BCE "no tiene poder" para regular el bitcoin - Bolsamanía.com


----------



## mamendurrio (26 Sep 2017)




----------



## tixel (26 Sep 2017)

Seqwit que exito! Solo una cartera las soporta, la oficial de blocksteam, mientras ya han salido varias para Cash. Esperemos a ver q pasa el 1 de octubre pero los de Core deben estar con los huevos de corbata y con motivos, quiza les den una buena patada en el culo.
Yours probando bitcoin cash para microtransacciones, algo inviable en core.


----------



## sirpask (26 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Seqwit que exito! Solo una cartera las soporta, la oficial de blocksteam, mientras ya han salido varias para Cash. Esperemos a ver q pasa el 1 de octubre pero los de Core deben estar con los huevos de corbata y con motivos, quiza les den una buena patada en el culo.
> Yours probando bitcoin cash para microtransacciones, algo inviable en core.



Twitter

Ale, a mamarla a parla...

11 hHace 11 horas
Más
En respuesta a @JackMallers @lightning @ln_zap
All routes on the right are sorted by cheapest total fees, highlighting the top result on load (both 4 satoshis in the video)
Traducir del inglés
3 respuestas 1 retweet 20 Me gusta
Responder 3 Retwittear 1 Me gusta 20 Mensaje directo:
Jack Mallers‏ @JackMallers 11 hHace 11 horas
Más
En respuesta a @JackMallers @lightning @ln_zap
Above is a graph of LN on testnet (circles=nodes, lines=channels). Click on any node to see all routes from your node throughout the network


----------



## Arctic (26 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Seqwit que exito! Solo una cartera las soporta, la oficial de blocksteam, mientras ya han salido varias para Cash. Esperemos a ver q pasa el 1 de octubre pero los de Core deben estar con los huevos de corbata y con motivos, quiza les den una buena patada en el culo.
> Yours probando bitcoin cash para microtransacciones, algo inviable en core.



En la última semana el tamaño medio del bloque en Bitcoin Crash es de 44 Kb. 

El refrán ya te lo pongo yo como a ti te gusta: Para estas alforjas no hacía falta viaje.


----------



## Registrador (26 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Esperemos a ver q pasa el 1 de octubre



Qué pasa el 1 de Octubre? Sabes que el hardfork de segwit2x no sucederá (si sucede) hasta el 22/23 de noviembre no?

---------- Post added 26-sep-2017 at 17:40 ----------




Arctic dijo:


> En la última semana el tamaño medio del bloque en Bitcoin Crash es de 44 Kb.



Según esta página Bitcoin, Bitcoin Cash Block Size chart

el bloque de Bcash no llega ni a 18Kb :XX:


----------



## Arctic (26 Sep 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Qué pasa el 1 de Octubre? Sabes que el hardfork de segwit2x no sucederá (si sucede) hasta el 22/23 de noviembre no?
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-sep-2017 at 17:40 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo cogí el dato de aquí:

Twitter

En cualquier caso, un exitazo. Una revolusión. El futuro!!!


----------



## Claudius (26 Sep 2017)

Reguladores japoneses pondrán la lupa sobre casas de cambio de criptomonedas | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## p_pin (26 Sep 2017)

Media de Transacciones por bloque en los últimos 7 días:
BTC: 1570,89
Bcc: 27,88

fork.lol


----------



## barborico (26 Sep 2017)

Bueno, no está de mas ir recordando porque bitcoin tiene valor y no es solo un mero token especulativo:

Escrito el 26-feb-17, por aquel entonces $1154:

```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/854847-hilo-oficial-del-bitcoin-x-to-the-moon-342.html#post18847334
```



> El valor de bitcoin reside en la podredumbre de las monedas estatales.
> Más concretamente, en las expectativas negativas futuras que poseen.
> 
> ¿Alguien confía en los gestores del gobierno? ¿Alguien ha visto que se creen mecanismos para auditarlos públicamente a golpe de clic -sin tener que hacer el pino puente en gravedad 0-?
> ...



Esto solo considerando la faceta monetaria de esta tecnología.

El tiempo deja a cada uno en su lugar.


----------



## orbeo (26 Sep 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Bonito HCH invertido en el gráfico del BTC. Si el AT sirve de algo, deberíamos volver a los 5000$ en no más de 2 o 3 semanas.



Podrías poner una captura?

Digamos que voy aprendiendo AT pero es que no veo la figura. Está definida en gráfico diario? Otro?

Gracias.


----------



## barborico (26 Sep 2017)

Hablando de especulación de precio, yo barajo 2 escenarios -desde mi total ignorancia-:

- Lateral entre $3600 y $4000 de varios meses (4-5) y vuelta a subir.

- Bajada en 4-5 meses hasta el suelo de $1000-$1300, lateral de varios meses en ese rango (2-3) y vuelta a subir.

No contemplo que baje a 0, ni que baje por debajo de $1000.


----------



## sirpask (26 Sep 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Bonito HCH invertido en el gráfico del BTC. Si el AT sirve de algo, deberíamos volver a los 5000$ en no más de 2 o 3 semanas.



Eso significaria un Octubre negro.


----------



## orbeo (26 Sep 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Otro interesante:



Gracias.

Pensé que una figura hch debiera estar mejor equilibrada en cuanto a proporciones


----------



## Geldschrank (26 Sep 2017)

Qué aburrido está todo ésto, no?? A ver si rompemos los 4000$ y pasa algo.


----------



## orbeo (26 Sep 2017)

Algún exchange más barato que Kraken? Coño a 0.16+0.26 de lo que se mete hace jodido hacer operaciones rápidas para ir rascando poco a poco.


----------



## tixel (26 Sep 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Media de Transacciones por bloque en los últimos 7 días:
> BTC: 1570,89
> Bcc: 27,88
> 
> fork.lol



Será por sitio ahora con xthin pueden meter un bloque de 262 Mb en 5Mb. O sea q cash por fin va a lograr lo q siempre fue palneado ser bitcoin una red de pagos p2p. Con eso se pone en 2100 tps q ya empieza a ser territorio visa.
Fijate lo dificil q era. Btc va al guano, avisados quedais.


----------



## p_pin (26 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Será por sitio ahora con xthin pueden meter un bloque de 262 Mb en 5Mb. O sea q cash por fin va a lograr lo q siempre fue palneado ser bitcoin una red de pagos p2p. Con eso se pone en 2100 tps q ya empieza a ser territorio visa.
> Fijate lo dificil q era. Btc va al guano, avisados quedais.



No, si lo que yo puse no es la capacidad, es el uso real.
Bcc no lo usa _nadie_


----------



## sirpask (26 Sep 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> No, si lo que yo puse no es la capacidad, es el uso real.
> Bcc no lo usa _nadie_



Y si lo usara mucha gente solo tendría 4 nodos.


----------



## Registrador (26 Sep 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> No, si lo que yo puse no es la capacidad, es el uso real.
> Bcc no lo usa _nadie_



No solo que el bcash lo usé poca gente es que cada vez lo usa *menos* gente. La tendencia es claramente bajista. Y eso es lo que debería preocupar al chino y a Roger.


----------



## Rajoy (26 Sep 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Algún exchange más barato que Kraken? Coño a 0.16+0.26 de lo que se mete hace jodido hacer operaciones rápidas para ir rascando poco a poco.



Para tradear con € hasta cantidades moderadas utilizando transferencia bancaria, los más conocidos y los que, por tanto, tienen mayor profundidad de mercado son Bitstamp y Kraken. Bitstamp tiene comisiones más elevadas, toca más los huevos con las normas KYC/AML y es mas lento tanto en las transferencias de entrada como en las de salida lo cual dificulta enormemente hacer los movimientos rápidos que muchas veces requiere el trading.
Kraken funciona bien, es algo mas barato y es mucho más ágil.

Si alguien tiene buenas experiencias con algún otro exchange que trabaje en € y tenga una buena profundidad de mercado, le agradecería que lo comparta.


----------



## orbeo (26 Sep 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Para tradear con € hasta cantidades moderadas utilizando transferencia bancaria, los más conocidos y los que, por tanto, tienen mayor profundidad de mercado son Bitstamp y Kraken. Bitstamp tiene comisiones más elevadas, toca más los huevos con las normas KYC/AML y es mas lento tanto en las transferencias de entrada como en las de salida lo cual dificulta enormemente hacer los movimientos rápidos que muchas veces requiere el trading.
> Kraken funciona bien, es algo mas barato y es mucho más ágil.
> 
> Si alguien tiene buenas experiencias con algún otro exchange que trabaje en € y tenga una buena profundidad de mercado, le agradecería que lo comparta.



X las trasferencias no es problema Kraken, el problema es la comisión cada vez que abres/cierras una posición.


----------



## Condemor (26 Sep 2017)

Estoy intentando hacer un depósito en euros a Kraken pero me da error en el Iban, parece como si le faltarán dos cifras. Tampoco tengo claro si tengo que poner la dirección de la sede de Kraken (UK) o la de su banco (Alemania)


----------



## orbeo (26 Sep 2017)

Condemor dijo:


> Estoy intentando hacer un depósito en euros a Kraken pero me da error en el Iban, parece como si le faltarán dos cifras. Tampoco tengo claro si tengo que poner la dirección de la sede de Kraken (UK) o la de su banco (Alemania)



Yo siempre he puesto Alemania


----------



## sirpask (27 Sep 2017)

400 Bad Request

Localbitcoins no soportará Bitcoin Cash pero sus usuarios son compensados con bitcoins


----------



## Rajoy (27 Sep 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> X las trasferencias no es problema Kraken, el problema es la comisión cada vez que abres/cierras una posición.



Comisión por abrir o cerrar una posición ? :

A mi nunca me han cobrado por abrir órdenes de compra o venta en el mercado !
La comisión es cuando una orden tuya es aceptada en el mercado ("market maker", el 0,16% que comentas, aunque puede ser menor si el importe tradeado aumenta) o cuando tu aceptas una del mercado ("market taker", el 0,26%)

Puedes poner y quitar órdenes de compra o de venta a tu antojo sin que te cueste nada ...


----------



## orbeo (27 Sep 2017)

Rajoy dijo:


> Comisión por abrir o cerrar una posición ? :
> 
> A mi nunca me han cobrado por abrir órdenes de compra o venta en el mercado !
> La comisión es cuando una orden tuya es aceptada en el mercado ("market maker", el 0,16% que comentas, aunque puede ser menor si el importe tradeado aumenta) o cuando tu aceptas una del mercado ("market taker", el 0,26%)
> ...



Sí disculpa, me refería a eso exactamente, cuando la orden se ejecuta.

Por ejemplo, un supuesto:

1000 euros, pillo 4 Eth a 250
Comisión de 0,16 (1,6 euros)

Vendo los 4 Eth a 260 (1040)
Comisión de 0,26 ( 2,7 euros)

Margen 40 euros menos 4,3 de comisiones (+10%)

No sé si estoy calculando mal, pero para operaciones así me parece una clavada de comisiones.


----------



## Arctic (27 Sep 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Sí disculpa, me refería a eso exactamente, cuando la orden se ejecuta.
> 
> Por ejemplo, un supuesto:
> 
> ...




La comisión de 0,26% se aplica cuando tu lanzas una orden para que se cruce inmediatamente. Si tu pones una orden limitada, te cobran 0,16% independientemente de que compres o vendas. 

Con un ejemplo:
Bitcoin cotiza 3955 a 3957

Si decides comprar a 3957, estás agrediendo a un precio existente. Pagas 0,26%. Lo mismo pasaría si vendieses a 3955
Si decides comprar pero limitas tu precio a 3956, no estás agrediendo sino que estás poniendo precio. Pagas 0,16%. Lo mismo pasaría si pusieses una venta a 3956,3957 o cualquier precio superior a 3955.


----------



## orbeo (27 Sep 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> La comisión de 0,26% se aplica cuando tu lanzas una orden para que se cruce inmediatamente. Si tu pones una orden limitada, te cobran 0,16% independientemente de que compres o vendas.
> 
> Con un ejemplo:
> Bitcoin cotiza 3955 a 3957
> ...



Entendido, gracias.

De todas formas me sigue pareciendo mucho para operaciones rápidas con poco margen. Para rebajar esa comisión hay que operar x encima de los 50k, y va a ser que no.


----------



## trifasik (27 Sep 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Noticia
> 
> Localbitcoins no soportará Bitcoin Cash pero sus usuarios son compensados con bitcoins



Confirmado, me han ingresado 0.02373794 BTC adicionales a cuenta de los 0.19586610 BTC que tenía en mi cuenta de localbitcoins el día del fork.

Es decir a 0,121194 BCH por cada BTC

El concepto del "ingreso" es "Altcoin Airdrop 2017-08-01"

Saludos


----------



## p_pin (27 Sep 2017)

trifasik dijo:


> Confirmado, me han ingresado 0.02373794 BTC adicionales a cuenta de los 0.19586610 BTC que tenía en mi cuenta de localbitcoins el día del fork.
> 
> Es decir a 0,121194 BCH por cada BTC
> 
> ...




:XX::XX::XX: que troleo los de lcbtc


----------



## Ladrillófilo (27 Sep 2017)

A vosotros también os salen millones de anuncios de ICOS distintas?
Es exagerado... En todos los ads prácticamente me salen ICOS de chorradas


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Sep 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> A vosotros también os salen millones de anuncios de ICOS distintas?
> Es exagerado... En todos los ads prácticamente me salen ICOS de chorradas



Ya se ha pasado la moda de las shitcoins y ahora empieza la moda de las ICOs.

Métodos más o menos sofisticados de sacarles la pasta (estafar) a los novatos


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (27 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ya se ha pasado la moda de las shitcoins y ahora empieza la moda de las ICOs.
> 
> Métodos más o menos sofisticados de sacarles la pasta (estafar) a los novatos



Una ICO puede ser una estafa o no serla. Es un método perfectamente válido para financiar un proyecto aprovechando lo que brindan las criptomonedas. Ya queda dentro del arbitrio de cada cual verificar la legitimidad del proyecto en cuestión haciendo números e investigando quien lo promueve.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (27 Sep 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Una ICO puede ser una estafa o no serla. Es un método perfectamente válido para financiar un proyecto aprovechando lo que brindan las criptomonedas. Ya queda dentro del arbitrio de cada cual verificar la legitimidad del proyecto en cuestión haciendo números e investigando quien lo promueve.



La cuestión es que no es raro que sea una estafa.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (27 Sep 2017)

mugriento dijo:


> La cuestión es que no es raro que sea una estafa.



No claro que no, de hecho la mayoría lo son. Pero tampoco todas. Es una alternativa muy buena al Venture Capital para una startup que se quiera financiar, pero dada la relativa novedad y aprovechando la falta de tiempo para reaccionar de los reguladores muchos listillos están haciendo el agosto.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (28 Sep 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> La estafa puede serla bitcoin si fracasa como tecnologia... Si es superado por otro proyecto bitcoin valdria cero.



NO

No tienes NPI de lo que es una estafa. O no tienes NPI de lo que es el bitcoin.


----------



## Morfosintáctico (28 Sep 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> La estafa puede serla bitcoin si fracasa como tecnologia... Si es superado por otro proyecto bitcoin valdria cero.



En las últimas 24 horas has perdido algo más de 80 euros por cada bitcoin que no tienes. 

¿Cómo se te queda el cuerpo?


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Sep 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> La estafa puede serla bitcoin si fracasa como tecnologia... Si es superado por otro proyecto bitcoin valdria cero.



¿ Qué tendrá que ver una estafa con fracasar como tecnologia ? Madre mia que nivel ::::::


----------



## mack008 (28 Sep 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Qué tendrá que ver una estafa con fracasar como tecnologia ? Madre mia que nivel ::::::



me recuerda la gran estafa del betamax.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sandio (28 Sep 2017)

VaReLaDaS dijo:


> En las últimas 24 horas has perdido algo más de 80 euros por cada bitcoin que no tienes.
> 
> ¿Cómo se te queda el cuerpo?



En las últimas 3 semanas has perdido 800 dólares por cada bitcoin que tienes

¿Cómo se te queda el cuerpo?


----------



## Morfosintáctico (28 Sep 2017)

sandio dijo:


> En las últimas 3 semanas has perdido 800 dólares por cada bitcoin que tienes
> 
> ¿Cómo se te queda el cuerpo?



Lo suficientemente a gusto como para no tener que ir por hilos de temas que no me interesan a decir paridas.

¿Será porque tiene que bajar todavía mucho más para que realmente haya perdido yo algo? 

Algunos ya conocemos el bitcoin hace años, no como los llorones que venís aquí a repartir FUD. :bla:


----------



## Skull & Bones (28 Sep 2017)

El Terror de Banqueros y Políticos ya está aquí. en Radio Ansite - La Fundación en mp3(08/07 a las 23:08:51) 01:01:44 19693794 - iVoox


----------



## mamendurrio (29 Sep 2017)

Aviso seguridad *monedero Coinomi *(direcciones rertansmiten en texto a la vista):
Coinomi - Disclosure, Denial, and Destructive PR







---------- Post added 29-sep-2017 at 15:17 ----------




Ladrillófilo dijo:


> A vosotros también os salen millones de anuncios de ICOS distintas?
> Es exagerado... En todos los ads prácticamente me salen ICOS de chorradas



Anntonopolous dice literalmente que el 99,9% de las ICOS actuales son "shit" en su mas reciente video:

Ethereum Q&A: ICOs, disruption, and self-regulation:
watch?v=yfjgcI8xX3A


----------



## orbeo (29 Sep 2017)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Aviso seguridad *monedero Coinomi *(direcciones rertansmiten en texto a la vista):
> Coinomi - Disclosure, Denial, and Destructive PR
> 
> 
> ...



Pero eso no hace falta que lo diga el, se ve a simple vista


----------



## p_pin (29 Sep 2017)

Parece que bitcoin se quedó pequeño...

400 Bad Request

*Bolívar venezolano vale menos que 1 satoshi, unidad mínima de bitcoin*


----------



## bpower (29 Sep 2017)

¿Alguien me puede decir como recibiremos los bitcoin gold? Yo tengo la wallet Exodus.

¿Tengo que mandarlos a algun exchange o como los recibo?

Gracias


----------



## orbeo (29 Sep 2017)

bpower dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede decir como recibiremos los bitcoin gold? Yo tengo la wallet Exodus.
> 
> ¿Tengo que mandarlos a algun exchange o como los recibo?
> 
> Gracias



Charlie Lee le a apostado a Roger Ver públicamente 250 BTC a que no hay HF, así que veremos qué pasa al final

Twitter


----------



## Arctic (30 Sep 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Charlie Lee le a apostado a Roger Ver públicamente 250 BTC a que no hay HF, así que veremos qué pasa al final
> 
> Twitter



No es exactamente así. Lo que ha hecho es ofrecerle cambiar sus 2x por BTC en caso de haber fork. Pone su dinero en juego y no solo palabrería.
Ojalá todos los bocazas que nos visitan por aquí hiciesen lo mismo. El que diga que es una estafa que nos enseñe cuantos Bitcoins cortos atesora.


----------



## orbeo (30 Sep 2017)

Parece ser que a partir del día 1 Okcoin y Huobi continuarán en China

China to regulate currencies October 1st
Virtual Currencies Expected to Regulated in China on October 1st

via Blockfolio: goo.gl/p95yia


----------



## tixel (30 Sep 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Parece ser que a partir del día 1 Okcoin y Huobi continuarán en China
> 
> China to regulate currencies October 1st
> Virtual Currencies Expected to Regulated in China on October 1st
> ...



Ya habia salido un chino diciendo q no iban a hacer lo q todos decian de repudiar al btc.


----------



## Esse est deus (30 Sep 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> No claro que no, de hecho la mayoría lo son. Pero tampoco todas. Es una alternativa muy buena al Venture Capital para una startup que se quiera financiar, pero dada la relativa novedad y aprovechando la falta de tiempo para reaccionar de los reguladores muchos listillos están haciendo el agosto.



Hay listillos y hay listos. Yo me guío por una simple cuestión, puesto que he pensado seriamente sacar mi ICO: ¿qué es esencialmente lo que se arriesga si no eres un estafador? Esencialmente prestigio. Cuando les planteé a mis socios lanzar una ICO para poner en correlación a inversores y proyectos dentro de mi sector este julio pasado, al final, mis socios y equipo tenían pánico a verse envueltos en un escándalo de imagen por la alegalidad del sector, que te puede sacar de estar dentro del espacio de inversión definitivamente. Aunque el que pone la cara sea ultrarico, si viene del espacio .com o de la ola startup te garantizo que siempre va a querer una nueva aventura, como angel o como emprendedor y su prestigio lo es todo.


----------



## Arctic (30 Sep 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Ya habia salido un chino diciendo q no iban a hacer lo q todos decian de repudiar al btc.



Se van calmando las aguas en China. Creo que hay uno que incluso ha hecho una transacción en bitcoin cash.


----------



## Skull & Bones (30 Sep 2017)

sigue habiendo 300$ de spread entre dentro y fuera de china.

Bitstamp 4323.63 

Bitfinex 4357.2 

OKCoin 4029.24


y esta imagen para los que dicen que vendiendo 500 bitcoins tiras la cotizacion abajo....







835 bitcoins (3.078.078€) y ni se inmuta la cotizacion. 8:

---------- Post added 30-sep-2017 at 23:00 ----------

ese ya no vuelve a pillar los 835BTC a ese precio, el mercado va absorviendo poco a poco y hay menos turbulencias, o eso me parece a mi....


----------



## Skull & Bones (1 Oct 2017)

haber comprado esos 66Btc por 10.000 USD

4 años despues.... 66 BTC Bitcoin = 285.445 USD

joder que maquina clapham!!! ::

P.D:como va el alquiler del chevy? todavia rinde?


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Oct 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> haber comprado esos 66Btc por 10.000 USD
> 
> 4 años despues.... 66 BTC Bitcoin = 285.445 USD
> 
> ...




Menudo owned historico se acaba de llevar el de las barreras infranquebales. 285.445 USD que le ha costado el chevy ::::

Y esperate que sigue subiendo


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (1 Oct 2017)

Lleva ya unos días pumpeando duro.


----------



## Claudius (1 Oct 2017)

Of topic
Como curiosidad, por el tema cryptográfico
How the Catalan government uses IPFS to sidestep Spain's legal block


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (1 Oct 2017)

Los soles al lunes dijo:


> Hay listillos y hay listos. Yo me guío por una simple cuestión, puesto que he pensado seriamente sacar mi ICO: ¿qué es esencialmente lo que se arriesga si no eres un estafador? Esencialmente prestigio. Cuando les planteé a mis socios lanzar una ICO para poner en correlación a inversores y proyectos dentro de mi sector este julio pasado, al final, mis socios y equipo tenían pánico a verse envueltos en un escándalo de imagen por la alegalidad del sector, que te puede sacar de estar dentro del espacio de inversión definitivamente. Aunque el que pone la cara sea ultrarico, si viene del espacio .com o de la ola startup te garantizo que siempre va a querer una nueva aventura, como angel o como emprendedor y su prestigio lo es todo.



Poco a poco los reguladores están entrando al juego y ya hay más de uno que está lanzando sus ICOs de manera completamente legal, contratando para ello si es preciso costosos equipos legales. Que luego termine siendo una buena inversión es otra cosa, pero pronto dejará de ser el salvaje oeste y se podrá invertir con unas ciertas garantías (de legalidad, no de rendimientos).


----------



## Skull & Bones (1 Oct 2017)

noticias positivas

James P. Gorman, el CEO y presidente del ente financiero especializado en inversión, Morgan Stanley, declaró que “Bitcoin es ciertamente más que una moda pasajera” y que“el concepto de una moneda anónima es muy interesante”.

CEO de Morgan Stanley:

ADMINISTRACIÓN TRUMP RESPALDA ADOPCIÓN DE TECNOLOGÍA BLOCKCHAIN

400 Bad Request

El gestor, Mike Novogratz, apuesta todo al rojo, si nos referimos al 'rojo' como las criptomonedas. El ex de Goldman Sachs quiere iniciar un 'hedge fund' de 500 millones de dólares para invertir en bitcoin y otras monedas virtuales.

Bitcoin: El rey del Bitcoin: La criptomoneda será la madre de todas las burbujas. Noticias de Mercados


----------



## sirpask (2 Oct 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Of topic
> Como curiosidad, por el tema cryptográfico
> How the Catalan government uses IPFS to sidestep Spain's legal block



No se en que foro estuve discutiendo con un tio sobre las formas que tenia el Gobierno Catalan de impedir que les bloquearan o embargaran las cuentas desde el poder central. Y el personaje me decia que deberían usar Criptomonedas para ese fin.

Mi respuesta, ¿Usted cree que un pais que se va a crear tipo Venezuela quiere que sus ciudadanos aprendan a esconder sus ahorros y ganancias?

Bueno, la moraleja: está bien que tu pueblo aprenda cosas, y cuanto mas y mejores, mejor para todos... Pero si estos ciudadanos son mas inteligentes que las autoridades, no esperes someterlos.


----------



## Arctic (2 Oct 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Será por sitio ahora con xthin pueden meter un bloque de 262 Mb en 5Mb. O sea q cash por fin va a lograr lo q siempre fue palneado ser bitcoin una red de pagos p2p. Con eso se pone en 2100 tps q ya empieza a ser territorio visa.
> Fijate lo dificil q era. Btc va al guano, avisados quedais.



Crees que habrá más guano? La caída está siendo dura, tengo miedo y no sé si lo podré soportar más. Tenía que haberte hecho caso y meterme en Bitcoin cash, que no para de subir.



Uy, que torpe. No hagas caso. Tenía el monitor al revés.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Oct 2017)

Vuelve a lo de hace unas semanas. No veo los post apocalípticos aquellos.

''See, it's crashing'' ad-eternum y vuelta para arriba :XX: :XX:


----------



## barborico (2 Oct 2017)

A esto se refiere Edu, para los nuevos:


----------



## 2 años (2 Oct 2017)

barborico dijo:


> A esto se refiere Edu, para los nuevos:



Que traducido a una imagen mas amigable es esto:








Yo creo que si lo siguen permitiendo es para hinchar esa burbuja (bitcoin) y que no se hinchen otras, pero petar petará...

ya veremos...escrito queda y me comerte el owned o no...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Oct 2017)

2 años dijo:


> Que traducido a una imagen mas amigable es esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Llevas 8 años comiéndotelo.


----------



## 2 años (2 Oct 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Llevas 8 años comiéndotelo.



No, no tanto, no comenté nada sobre el bitcoin hace 8 años, sólo hace unos meses atrás...


----------



## mamendurrio (2 Oct 2017)

Dont be tricked by fake news. Bithumb, Bittrex & Bitfinex three largest exchanges are not in support for 2x

Top 10 volume exchanges that did not sign NYA 2X:

Bittrex
Bitfinex
Bithumb
Coinone
HitBTC
Binance 
Poloniex
Kraken

Did sign:
Bitflyer
Gdax

***

BTC sube casi un 50% después de su "flash crash" de mediados Sept 8::


----------



## barborico (2 Oct 2017)

2 años dijo:


> Que traducido a una imagen mas amigable es esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El artículo que acompaña a la imagen quizás te aclare algo... o no:
oftwominds-Charles Hugh Smith: Projecting the Price of Bitcoin

La verdadera burbuja está en el sistema actual basado en deuda. Bitcoin solo la ha hecho más evidente, puesto que su cotización es más difícilmente manipulable que el oro, por ejemplo.


----------



## barborico (2 Oct 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Hay algo comprobable para saber si el bitcoin se comportara como el oro. Su sustento (el de su precio) se debe a razones sociologicas, no a su superior tecnologia frente a otras criptomonedas... De haber un proceso de racionalizacion esto puede acabar muy mal para el bitcoin...



¿El oro papel dices? ¿Como sé que los mercados de intercambio de oro tienen todo el oro que dicen guardar?

Con bitcoin es muy fácil de comprobar.


----------



## ninfireblade (2 Oct 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Hay algo comprobable para saber si el bitcoin se comportara como el oro. Su sustento (el de su precio) se debe a razones sociologicas, no a su superior tecnologia frente a otras criptomonedas... De haber un proceso de racionalizacion esto puede acabar muy mal para el bitcoin...




Se debe al griton de petahashes que hay detrás de bitcoin que está a años luz del que tienen otras criptomonedas "tecnologicamente superiores". Lo pongo entre comillas porque de superiores nada ya que si realmente lo fueran se añadirian inmediatamente al bitcoin en el siguiente fork.

Edito: Y a la distribucion, que esta repartido entre muchas mas manos que cualquier otra criptomoneda.


----------



## remonster (2 Oct 2017)

2 años dijo:


> No, no tanto, no comenté nada sobre el bitcoin hace 8 años, sólo hace unos meses atrás...



Desde el tiempo que llevamos por aquí ya hemos visto unos cuantos de tus esecímenes.

Dónde está Spielzug? Y reputón? ::


----------



## 2 años (2 Oct 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Desde el tiempo que llevamos por aquí ya hemos visto unos cuantos de tus esecímenes.
> 
> Dónde está Spielzug? Y reputón? ::



No te des tanta importancia, a ver si te has creído que me sobra a mi el tiempo para andar perdiéndolo con multinicks, o que me importa tanto el tema para hacer el gañán de esa manera.
Para mi es una curiosidad nada más.
Oye en un kaiser report de los últimos salía un bitcoñero ilustre diciéndolo bien claro, el bitcoin es escaso por eso sube de precio (lo que yo escribí aquí unas páginas atrás), porque es escaso y aporta valor, ¿Que valor aporta? Ya hay monedas que funcionan perfectamente...pues privacidad, nada más, ni nada menos, y eso es todo amigos.

Imagino que lo tolerarán hasta un cierto límite, porque si os creéis que pasado un umbral van a dejar que se escaqueeis así...si fuerais un estado ¿Lo permitiriais?


----------



## barborico (2 Oct 2017)

2 años dijo:


> No te des tanta importancia, a ver si te has creído que me sobra a mi el tiempo para andar perdiéndolo con multinicks, o que me importa tanto el tema para hacer el gañán de esa manera.
> Para mi es una curiosidad nada más.
> Oye en un kaiser report de los últimos salía un bitcoñero ilustre diciéndolo bien claro, el bitcoin es escaso por eso sube de precio (lo que yo escribí aquí unas páginas atrás), porque es escaso y aporta valor, ¿Que valor aporta? Ya hay monedas que funcionan perfectamente...pues privacidad, nada más, ni nada menos, y eso es todo amigos.
> 
> Imagino que lo tolerarán hasta un cierto límite, porque si os creéis que pasado un umbral van a dejar que se escaqueeis así...si fuerais un estado ¿Lo permitiriais?



Está todo dicho ya. Remonster lo sintetiza muy bien aquí (post para enmarcar, por cierto):


remonster dijo:


> Bitcoin es el primer experimento del anarquismo científico. Vamos a remplazar en todo lo que sea posible el gobierno, los bancos, y los chupasangres que viven de monopolios por protocolos descentralizados. Esto es el principio de una revolución social que vamos a ver en los próximos 50 años.
> 
> Además...es una revolución sin sangre, y que enriquece a los que la propulsan.
> 
> Hemos empezado rompiendo las cadenas del monopolio del dinero...más cosas seguirán...



Hasta 2009 los estados tenían el monopolio del dinero.
Nunca antes en la historia ha habido una forma de dinero privado (o ajeno a un ente estatal si lo prefieres) que un estado no haya podido desmantelar.

Y aquí seguimos, habiendo muerto 171 veces y las que quedan.


----------



## 2 años (2 Oct 2017)

Es que a mi lo del anarquismo me suena a chufa.

¿Seríais bitcoinanarquistas si el bitcoin no fuese escaso y por tanto preconstruido para que suba de precio?
Si al contrario, perdiérais pasta con ello...

Cuantos de esos superanarquistas quedarían.

Es un invento artificial creado para drenar riqueza de la nada, la palabreria revolucionaria sobra, que te la quieres creer, allá tú, a mi no me vas a convencer.


----------



## Geldschrank (2 Oct 2017)

2 años dijo:


> Es que a mi lo del anarquismo me suena a chufa.
> 
> ¿Seríais anarquistas si el bitcoin no fuese escaso y por tanto preconstruido para que suba de precio?
> 
> ...



El bitcoin no es escaso para nada, puedes subdividirlo cuantas veces quieras.


----------



## 2 años (2 Oct 2017)

Geldschrank dijo:


> El bitcoin no es escaso para nada, puedes subdividirlo cuantas veces quieras.



Cada vez es más costoso dividirlo, e incluso hay calculado un límite.

Que no lo digo yo, que lo dice un superguru del bitcoin.


----------



## barborico (2 Oct 2017)

2 años dijo:


> Es que a mi lo del anarquismo me suena a chufa.
> 
> ¿Seríais bitcoinanarquistas si el bitcoin no fuese escaso y por tanto preconstruido para que suba de precio?
> Si al contrario, perdiérais pasta con ello...
> ...



Yo lo veo al revés.

Las monedas estatales están preconstruidas para que su valor se diluya con el tiempo, además de para formar burbujas especulativas basadas en un grifo de crédito irreal (por ejemplo la burbuja de vivienda que da nombre a este foro).

De ahí que el precio de bitcoin expresado en esas monedas estatales suba y suba.

El valor de btc es el que el mercado quiera darle.

El valor de las monedas estatales es la confianza que en ellas tengan las poblaciones obligadas a usarlas.


----------



## 2 años (2 Oct 2017)

Every block introduces 50 new coins in the system. This quantity (50) halves every 210,000 blocks. So, getting the limit of coins it is possible to generate is quite easy : it's the sum of a geometric series.







Also, note that this is an upper bound ; the actual quantity will probably be a bit lower due to rounding issues (BTC has a finite number of decimals, 8).
A pre-defined schedule limits the total number of bitcoins so that they gradually approach a total of 21 million (ignoring those that have been lost through deleted or misplaced wallet files). The limit of 21 million bitcoins is "hard-wired" in to the protocol, and there will never be more bitcoins than this:


*Poned bitcoin limit en google coño*


----------



## Geldschrank (2 Oct 2017)

2 años dijo:


> Cada vez es más costoso dividirlo, e incluso hay calculado un límite.
> 
> Que no lo digo yo, que lo dice un superguru del bitcoin.



Tienes ya 100.000.000 de subunidades en cada uno de ellos, se llama Satoshi.

Ahora mismo 1€ vale 0,00027027027027btc más o menos. Imagínate si tendría que subir el precio para que hiciesen falta más decimales.


----------



## barborico (2 Oct 2017)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Tienes ya 100.000.000 de subunidades en cada uno de ellos, se llama Satoshi.
> 
> Ahora mismo 1€ vale 0,00027027027027btc más o menos. Imagínate si tendría que subir el precio para que hiciesen falta más decimales.



En algunos estados ya se queda pequeña: Bolívar venezolano vale menos que 1 satoshi, unidad mínima de bitcoin


----------



## 2 años (2 Oct 2017)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Tienes ya 100.000.000 de subunidades en cada uno de ellos, se llama Satoshi.
> 
> Ahora mismo 1€ vale 0,00027027027027btc más o menos. Imagínate si tendría que subir el precio para que hiciesen falta más decimales.



El principio es el mismo porque la base es la misma, una moneda construida para inflacionar, subdividela, como la base sube porque es inflacionaria el resto sube.

Pues fale oye...


----------



## barborico (2 Oct 2017)

Calopez, queremos trolls de calidad!


----------



## 2 años (2 Oct 2017)

¿te pongo la buambulancia?

---------- Post added 02-oct-2017 at 21:51 ----------




barborico dijo:


> Yo lo veo al revés.
> 
> Las monedas estatales están preconstruidas para que su valor se diluya con el tiempo, además de para formar burbujas especulativas basadas en un grifo de crédito irreal (por ejemplo la burbuja de vivienda que da nombre a este foro).




Tu debes ser joven.

El azote del ahorrador durante muuuchos años de moneda fiat a sido la inflación, pero eso se acabó (en el mundo desarrollado), por motivos profundos y estructurales, ahora hay deflación, y vosotros os desmarcáis con una moneda inflacionaria.

Pero claro una moneda inflacionaria o una reserva de valor inflacionaria en un mundo en deflación es el chollo padre, nos ha jodido...el milagro de los panes y los peces, anarquismo y tal...:XX::XX:

No, si la verdad es que esta bien pensao.


----------



## Geldschrank (2 Oct 2017)

2 años dijo:


> ¿te pongo la buambulancia?
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-oct-2017 at 21:51 ----------
> 
> ...



El bitcoin es DEFLACIONARIO.


----------



## 2 años (2 Oct 2017)

Geldschrank dijo:


> El bitcoin es DEFLACIONARIO.



Porque tu lo digas :XX::XX::XX:

Te lo acabo de demostrar.

Hay un límite, y cada vez es mas costoso acercarse a él, por lo tanto es cada vez mas escaso, por lo tanto cada vez tien de a subir de precio más si hay demanda.

Claro como tu moneda, sube de valor de la nada, es decir no por un crecimiento de la economia real, sino porque esta construída para que lo haga, pues claro a tí que la tienes te parece que todo baja de precio.

Nos ha jodido, ¿y que trabajo real has realizado tú, has aportado tu a la economía, para que te cueste menos un ordenador por tener un bitcoin que a mí que tengo euros?, ninguno, ¿has aportado algo a la economia real que justifique que suba tu moneda?, no, solo estás sentado en el sofa viendo como algo es cada vez mas dificil de conseguir y por lo tanto sube de precio.

Pero al que construye el ordenador si que le cuesta hacerlo.

En un mundo donde solo existieran bitcoin la inflacion sería brutal, tan brutal como subiera el bitcoin, pero como eso no es así, vuestra moneda sube (artificialmente) mientras en la economia real la inflacion es mucho mas baja, os parece que los precios bajan muchisimo, y el bitcoin es deflaccionario...sí...mis cojones.

El bitcoin es lo que es gracias al resto de monedas.

Joder que me alegro por vosotros, pero no me contéis milongas coño.


----------



## kikepm (2 Oct 2017)

Santo cielo que plaga de patanes.

¿De veras son tan retrasados como parece?


----------



## 2 años (2 Oct 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Santo cielo que plaga de patanes.
> 
> ¿De veras son tan retrasados como parece?



Menos que tú, que no das ni un solo argumento.

Yo estoy abierto a leerlos, tú ya veo que no...


----------



## Skull & Bones (2 Oct 2017)

25-October Habeus Fork

Bitcoin gold entra en escena el 25 de octubre. BTGBTC - YouTube


----------



## barborico (2 Oct 2017)

2 años dijo:


> Claro como tu moneda, sube de valor de la nada, es decir no por un crecimiento de la economía real, sino porque esta construída para que lo haga, pues claro a tí que la tienes te parece que todo baja de precio.



¿Y que es el "crecimiento de la economía real"? ¿Seguir dilapidando los recursos naturales cada vez más rápido hasta que todo sea un páramo?
¿Seguir imprimiendo dinero deuda a saco para que el PIB suba y endeudar a las futuras generaciones mientras sucede lo anterior?

Nosotros es que no somos tontos. El buen dinero se guarda y el malo se gasta. De toda la vida de Dios.




2 años dijo:


> Nos ha jodido, ¿y que trabajo real has realizado tú, has aportado tu a la economía, para que te cueste menos un ordenador por tener un bitcoin que a mí que tengo euros?, ninguno, ¿has aportado algo a la economia real que justifique que suba tu moneda?, no, solo estás sentado en el sofa viendo como algo es cada vez mas dificil de conseguir y por lo tanto sube de precio.
> 
> Pero al que construye el ordenador si que le cuesta hacerlo.



El valor de bitcoin aumenta conforme su red de usuarios y utilidades aumenta.

El precio es otro cantar, y se incrementa no solo por el hecho de que sus unidades sean limitadas, sino también consecuencia de la ilimitabilidad del otro lado (los euros en tu ejemplo).

Eso fundamental, luego esta el hecho que todos los trolles ignoráis y es la montaña de deuda que sostiene con respiración asistida el resto de monedas estatales. No claro, eso no importa.




2 años dijo:


> En un mundo donde solo existieran bitcoin



la coordinación entre ahorro e inversión sería perfecta.
Los tipos de interés serían altos porque la sociedad tendería a ahorrar y a consumir lo necesario no como ahora.
Los gobiernos podrían quebrar debido a que los votaríamos con nuestros impuestos. Podrían meter en la cárcel a gente por insumisión fiscal pero eso solo aumentaría el gasto estatal.
En resumen, volvería al estado mucho más eficiente en el gasto y mucho menos corrupto.

Ahora vendrá el estatista mualdina y me rebatirá con el manido argumento de que el pueblo es estúpido y siempre lo ha sido y siempre lo será y que por eso es imposible esta visión.
Que sea imposible no la convierte en falsa. Es lo que sucedería en un mundo donde solo existiera bitcoin, una quimera puesto que nunca jamás los estados se han puesto de acuerdo en nada. Y adoptar una moneda mundial no va a ser la excepción, desde luego.

Bitcoin es y seguirá siendo, tal y como dice mi firma, un contrapoder.


----------



## 2 años (2 Oct 2017)

Y dale con la montaña de deuda, ¿esa es tu excusa?

Que tu no aportas naaaadaaa a la economia real, el bitcoin no aporta naaadaaa a la economia real, para que suba de precio, NADA, es una máquina calculando un algoritmo cada vez mas costoso de calcular.

La economia real existe, por eso tú comes todos los días y te conectas a internet, y sí existe una relación entre la economía real y la riqueza, deuda o no deuda, porque el que debe es mas pobre que el que no debe, salvo EEUU.

El patrón oro ya se usó, todo el puto mundo se lo saltaba, y que al final un tipo que tiene 5 kilos de un puto mineral escaso guardado en un sótano durante años, sólo porque es algo escaso y aumenta su valor por ello, sea más rico que alguien que ha inventado algo o que ha trabajado duro o que invierte capital en un sistema financiero que invierte en economía real, no me parece en absoluto justo.

No te veo muy dispuesto a consumir menos cuando te empeñas en una moneda que hace que para tí todo baje de precio luego puedes consumir más, y nos llamáis envidiosos a los que criticamos el sistema, vamso que estás tan feliz forrándote aportando 0, bueno que coño aumentando la factura energética, que minar consume electricidad, señor ecologista.

La corrupción está fomentada por el sistema político, no por el tipo de reserva fiat u oro, tio.

Te estás inventando un mundo donde todos son altos y guapos porque tu lo vales.
Joder macho que ya en la antigua roma le metían mierda al oro para hacer trampas.

Sois iguales que los palilleros que compraron un piso en los ochenta y ahora os lo alquilan como si fuera de oro cuando a ellos les costo una mierda.
Es rentismo, chuparle la sangre a alguien con el único mérito de haber llegado primero.


----------



## bubbler (3 Oct 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> 25-October Habeus Fork
> 
> Bitcoin gold entra en escena el 25 de octubre. BTGBTC - YouTube



Esto es un divide y vencerás... Bitcoin Gold lo observo mejor que Bitcoin Cash según la comparativa indicada, veremos la implementación...

¿Podrían los foreros cacatúas indicar si prefieren Bitcoin AXA o Bitcoin Cash o Bitcoin Gold?


----------



## workforfood (3 Oct 2017)

2 años dijo:


> Y dale con la montaña de deuda, ¿esa es tu excusa?
> 
> Que tu no aportas naaaadaaa a la economia real, el bitcoin no aporta naaadaaa a la economia real, para que suba de precio, NADA, es una máquina calculando un algoritmo cada vez mas costoso de calcular.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver dos forks del bitcoin oficial, miles de criptomonedas sobre blockchain con diferentes características. Intentas convencer con argumentos pero es imposible convencer a gente de "yo compré bitcoin a 10$, bitcoin es lo mejor". Es decir lo que hace bitcoin lo hace cualquier criptomoneda, pero ninguna criptomoneda ha aumentado de 10$ a 4000$, no hay más argumento por eso la gente ya no comenta nada en este post.


----------



## barborico (3 Oct 2017)

2 años dijo:


> Y dale con la montaña de deuda, ¿esa es tu excusa?



Es la realidad. Ya veo que la sigues ignorando.
Por no hablar de los trillones de derivados financieros que son humo respaldado por humo.



2 años dijo:


> Que tu no aportas naaaadaaa a la economia real, el bitcoin no aporta naaadaaa a la economia real, para que suba de precio, NADA, es una máquina calculando un algoritmo cada vez mas costoso de calcular.



Si que aporto a la economía real, hay empresas que han optimizado sus costes de producción gracias a mi trabajo. Trabajo que me pagan en bitcoins (bueno, en euros y luego yo los compro).
Bitcoin si que aporta a la economía real, otra cosa es que no lo quieras ver.

Si es cada vez más costoso de fabricar es porque su demanda aumenta, si disminuyera no sería rentable fabricarlo y cada vez sería más fácil de calcular.

No "sube de precio porque cada vez sea más costoso de fabricar", sino "sube de precio porque cada vez se demanda más y para que la oferta siga siendo limitada, cada vez es más costoso de fabricar".

Confundes "oferta de bitcoins" con "cantidad de bitcoins a la venta a un precio x".



2 años dijo:


> La economia real existe, por eso tú comes todos los días y te conectas a internet, y sí existe una relación entre la economía real y la riqueza, deuda o no deuda, porque el que debe es mas pobre que el que no debe, salvo EEUU.



Por supuesto que existe relación. Nos ha jodido, obligan a mi empresa a pagarme en € para que todo esté dentro del sistema. Captain obvious al rescate. Y esto es y seguirá siendo así, no tengo ninguna duda.

Pero no pueden prohibirme comprar bitcoins, al igual que no pueden prohibirme comprar cocaína por mucho empeño que se ponga.



2 años dijo:


> El patrón oro ya se usó, todo el puto mundo se lo saltaba, y que al final un tipo que tiene 5 kilos de un puto mineral escaso guardado en un sótano durante años, sólo porque es algo escaso y aumenta su valor por ello, sea más rico que alguien que ha inventado algo o que ha trabajado duro o que invierte capital en un sistema financiero que invierte en economía real, no me parece en absoluto justo.



¿Y que es lo que te parece justo monín? ¿Qué los tipos más cercanos a la banca sean los más privilegiados? ¿Porque invierten papelitos para ganar papelitos?

Te quejas del problema sin aportar ninguna solución. Así cualquiera tiene razón.

Por cierto hasta el 71 los países ahorraban en dólares porque tenían equivalencia en oro. Luego los países empezaron a pedir oro en vez de papelitos y ups, no había para todos.

Al menos podías ahorrar oro y sabías que era dinero de facto, podías progresar. Ahora ni eso.










2 años dijo:


> No te veo muy dispuesto a consumir menos cuando te empeñas en una moneda que hace que para tí todo baje de precio luego puedes consumir más, y nos llamáis envidiosos a los que criticamos el sistema, vamso que estás tan feliz forrándote aportando 0, bueno que coño aumentando la factura energética, que minar consume electricidad, señor ecologista.



Ahorro el 50% de lo que gano (en €). Todavía no he vendido ni un puto btc de los que compro con ese ahorro.
Y sí, me estoy forrando, ¿y qué? ¿acaso no he asumido un riesgo mayúsculo?(según tu perspectiva, claro).
Si para mantener un sistema de certidumbre descentralizada como bitcoin hay que consumir electricidad, pues se consume y punto. El dinero en este capitalismo actual es una institución sagrada como para que sea manipulable por el banquito de turno cambiando bits en una BD para crear moneda de la nada. O por el auditor de turno diciendo que hay más oro en fort knox del que realmente hay.



2 años dijo:


> La corrupción está fomentada por el sistema político, no por el tipo de reserva fiat u oro, tio.



El sistema político actual tiende a la acumulación y a la corrupción para seguir acumulando, sea el tipo de reserva fiat u oro, tio.
Rebateme esta frase y no la ignores si tienes cojones.

Y te repito que BTC no aspira a ser moneda mundial, es un contrapoder económico con más utilidades aparte de la monetaria.



2 años dijo:


> Te estás inventando un mundo donde todos son altos y guapos porque tu lo vales.
> Joder macho que ya en la antigua roma le metían mierda al oro para hacer trampas.



De ahí la necesidad de sistemas descentralizados e invulnerables como bitcoin.
Mierda de argumento "como se ha hecho siempre así, esta bien". Pues no, no lo estaba en la antigua roma, y sigue sin estar bien ahora.



2 años dijo:


> Sois iguales que los palilleros que compraron un piso en los ochenta y ahora os lo alquilan como si fuera de oro cuando a ellos les costo una mierda.
> Es rentismo, chuparle la sangre a alguien con el único mérito de haber llegado primero.



Joder me ha salpicado tu bilis. ¿Cuanto tiempo llevamos avisando? Mucho. ¿Has cambiado de parecer en algún momento? No, pues tienes lo que te mereces.


----------



## workforfood (3 Oct 2017)

Si los que tienen bitcoin opinan sobre los forks u otras criptomonedas verás que lo hacen con unos prejuicios y odio enormes, ¿por qué? pues porque ven dichas criptomonedas como competidoras de la *cotización del bitcoin* por nada más. El bitcoin ahora lo está moviendo el 50% el mercado japonés.


----------



## Registrador (3 Oct 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Si los que tienen bitcoin opinan sobre los forks u otras criptomonedas verás que lo hacen con unos prejuicios y odio enormes, ¿por qué? pues porque ven dichas criptomonedas como competidoras de la *cotización del bitcoin* por nada más.




A mi los forks del Bitcoin me parecen cojonudos, gracias al Bcash he ganado 12% más (cambiando Bcash por Bitcoins). Y los hechos demuestran que los forks del Bitcoin no afectan de manera negativa a la *cotización del bitcoin*. El Bitcoin vale hoy 1.300 euros más que cuando se produjo el último fork (1 de Agosto) y eso son los *hechos* amigo mío.

::


----------



## 2 años (3 Oct 2017)

La diferencia entre los euros que pagas para comprar un bitcoin y la cotizacion del bitcoin cuando sube no esta basada en nada de la eocnomia real.

Es humo puro humo, es un montón de gente apuntándose al carro de ganar dinero SIN trabajar ni sumar nada a la economía real.

Cunado la bolsa sube es porque una empresa publica que tiene buenos resultados, y el mercado cree o espera que los tendrá en el futuro, invierte en esa empresa para que esa empresa siga funcionando y mejorando y al revés la castiga si va mal.

El bitcoin es un artifico contable construído para que suba a poca demanda que exista sin que tenga la mas mínima conexión con el mundo real.

te pongas como te pongas.

Tú, or mucho que lo intentes no entiendes como funciona el mundo real hoy en día, y todo ese rollo revolucionario de los bancos y la deuda es muy pero que muy barato y facilón, y no justifico que las cosas vayan o se hagan birn, pero vuestra solución no es una solución, es un atajo para sacar tajada y drenar riqueza por la cara, con cuatro excusas mal paridas, anarquismo, tecnología y cuatro mierdas más.

No tengo bilis contra el bitcoin porque a diferencia de la vivienda, el bitcoin no es un bien de primera necesidad y puedo pasar ampliamente de él, pero vuestro rollo yo no lo comro, nada más, para especular....lo que queráis....


----------



## barborico (3 Oct 2017)

2 años dijo:


> El bitcoin es un artifico contable construído para que suba a poca demanda que exista sin que tenga la mas mínima conexión con el mundo real.



Bitcoin no subiría tanto si los estados fueran más eficientes con el gasto y se diseñaran mecanismos para auditar públicamente y evitar la corrupción.
Yo, al menos, no habría comprado si lo anterior se cumpliera. Si de verdad me dieran razones para confiar en el gobierno. Y no creo que sea el único.
Pero como eso no ha pasado ni pasará, de ahí la valuación actual del mismo. De ahí las expectativas futuras también.
Obviamente habrá gente que como tú, solo lo verá como herramienta para ganar dinero, como con la bolsa.

Que el sistema actual va a petar lo sabemos todos, lo que nadie sabe es el cuando.



2 años dijo:


> Tú, or mucho que lo intentes no entiendes como funciona el mundo real hoy en día, y todo ese rollo revolucionario de los bancos y la deuda es muy pero que muy barato y facilón, y no justifico que las cosas vayan o se hagan birn, pero vuestra solución no es una solución, es un atajo para sacar tajada y drenar riqueza por la cara, con cuatro excusas mal paridas, anarquismo, tecnología y cuatro mierdas más.



Pues ale, propón una solución mejor, sigo esperando con interés tu propuesta.

Drenar riqueza dice... ¿a quién? ¿al mercado? ¿a los que compran y luego baja? ¿crees que soy idiota por haber comprado cuando valía 4k€ y no vender?



2 años dijo:


> No tengo bilis contra el bitcoin porque a diferencia de la vivienda, el bitcoin no es un bien de primera necesidad y puedo pasar ampliamente de él, pero vuestro rollo yo no lo comro, nada más, para especular....lo que queráis....



Pues vale. El tiempo deja a cada uno en su lugar.


----------



## remonster (3 Oct 2017)

2 años dijo:


> La diferencia entre los euros que pagas para comprar un bitcoin y la cotizacion del bitcoin cuando sube no esta basada en nada de la eocnomia real.
> 
> Es humo puro humo, es un montón de gente apuntándose al carro de ganar dinero SIN trabajar ni sumar nada a la economía real.



El Bitcoin sólo tiene una utilidad: Es la de servir como dinero. 

Y eso lo hace mejor que ninguna otra moneda, pues no es manipulable. La única pega que se le puede poner (y por ello aún no vale $100.000) es que es demasiado volátil, pero ello mejora con el tiempo. 

Si hay un producto que todo el mundo usa es el dinero. Su aporte a a economía es gigantesco. Los rascacielos de los bancos en las cities nos los vamos a ahorrar. Te parece poco?


----------



## barborico (3 Oct 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> "Auditar públicamente"... Se audita públicamente cada cuatro años la corrupción, las obras faraónicas, la reserva fraccionaria... Cada cuatro años... Los partidos ponen escrito en papeles de cientos de páginas programas electorales... Se puede consultar, se puede votar lo que apetezca, se deduce que tu enemigo no es el gobierno, es la ciudadanía, la ciudadanía española en este caso... El gobierno no hace más que cumplir los deseos de estos... La ciudadanía tiene a su disposición todo tipo de documentación sobre gastos y corrupción.
> 
> Se podría decir que la podredumbre política está ligada a la podredumbre social (intelectual, moral)... Lo que decía Aristóteles de la demagogia y la democracia... Es es el pueblo la causa de la degenaración, no los gobernantes.



Está todo atado y bien atado.
Para desatarlo no se pueden utilizar las vías convencionales. Si yo o cualquiera fundara un partido político y tratara de cambiar las cosas se daría cuenta de que no se puede, el propio sistema funciona así.

El otro día viendo de pasada en el objetivo a la ministra esta me di cuenta de que si yo o cualquiera estuviera en su posición diríamos exactamente LAS MISMAS PALABRAS. Por el propio diseño del sistema.

Echar un papel en una urna cada cuatro años no es tener el poder.
Floodear a la población con noticias de corrupción para que asuman que es lo normal no provoca ningún cambio. Es como los dos minutos de odio de Goldstein (1984).

La podredumbre social surge del pueblo, y de allí emana la podredumbre política, cierto, pero el pueblo es manipulable. Se puede manipular para que esté unido o para que esté dividido.
Adivina cual de las dos permite un mayor control social.
Si vas a refutarme con el ejemplito de que en la alemania nazi el pueblo estaba muy unido no cuenta, eso es locura colectiva.


----------



## mamendurrio (3 Oct 2017)

2 años dijo:


> La diferencia entre los euros que pagas para comprar un bitcoin y la cotizacion del bitcoin cuando sube no esta basada en nada de la eocnomia real.
> 
> Es humo puro humo, es un montón de gente apuntándose al carro de ganar dinero SIN trabajar ni sumar nada a la economía real.



Me pregunto, aportan aglo a la economia real Paypal, Western Union, Visa y demás ? Como eres tan esperto te pregunto

PS: Basel, Suiza, ya sabes, pais tercermundillos, las máquinas vende-billetes te dejan comprar bitcoin (no billetes de tren). Aporta algo a la economia ? Aporta algo a la economia lo que haya pagado en fiat a los programadores y mantenedores que han implementado esa aplicacion por ejemplo; que lleva aprox. un año funcionando ya?








---------- Post added 03-oct-2017 at 15:19 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> "Auditar públicamente"... Se audita públicamente cada cuatro años la corrupción, las obras faraónicas, la reserva fraccionaria... Cada cuatro años... Los partidos ponen escrito en papeles de cientos de páginas programas electorales... Se puede consultar, se puede votar lo que apetezca, se deduce que tu enemigo no es el gobierno, es la ciudadanía, la ciudadanía española en este caso... El gobierno no hace más que cumplir los deseos de estos... La ciudadanía tiene a su disposición todo tipo de documentación sobre gastos y corrupción.
> 
> Se podría decir que la podredumbre política está ligada a la podredumbre social (intelectual, moral)... Lo que decía Aristóteles de la demagogia y la democracia... Es es el pueblo la causa de la degenaración, no los gobernantes.



Y Hundangarín y muchos otros, qué, disfrutando ya de la temporada de eskí por ahí...con tu dinero fiat?


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Oct 2017)

112 $ de diferencia con china

Bitstamp 4196.62 

Bitfinex 4196.8 

OKCoin 4084.36


----------



## orbeo (4 Oct 2017)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> 112 $ de diferencia con china
> 
> Bitstamp 4196.62
> 
> ...



En Bitcoinfundi en Zimbawe está a unos 7000


----------



## DEREC (4 Oct 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> En Bitcoinfundi en Zimbawe está a unos 7000



o 100.000 gritones en moneda local


----------



## orbeo (4 Oct 2017)

DEREC dijo:


> o 100.000 gritones en moneda local



El problema es que no tiene mucha liquidez, intenté hacer arbitraje pero no compensa de ninguna manera.


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Oct 2017)

BitcoinFundi: $6646.99 USD/BTC

jujuju


----------



## Claudius (5 Oct 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Como curiosidad, por el tema cryptográfico
> How the Catalan government uses IPFS to sidestep Spain's legal block



OFF topic

Un poquito más claro de como se usó IPFS, 5M de datos personales han sido *expuestos*. :

La ola de usurpaciones digitales, que podrá haber. :S

Cataluña: La Generalitat deja al descubierto datos personales de todos los catalanes con derecho a voto | Tecnología | EL PAÍS


----------



## digipl (5 Oct 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> OFF topic
> 
> Un poquito más claro de como se usó IPFS, 5M de datos personales han sido *expuestos*. :
> 
> ...



Si quieres datos personales para usurpación no hace falta que te molestes en descifrar la base de datos colgada en IPFS, que además, sin contener nombre, apellidos, DNI completo o dirección, no parece de mucha utilidad. Mejor busca en los diferentes boletines oficiales o compra alguna de las bases de datos que ofrecen diferentes empresas y que incluye hasta el color de nuestros calzoncillos.

Para el que le interese, esta es la mejor explicación sobre el cifrado de la base de datos.

Descifrando las bases de datos del referéndum catalán | klog reflexiones klondikeñas


----------



## Claudius (5 Oct 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Si quieres datos personales para usurpación no hace falta que te molestes en descifrar la base de datos colgada en IPFS, que además, sin contener nombre, apellidos, DNI completo o dirección, no parece de mucha utilidad. Mejor busca en los diferentes boletines oficiales o compra alguna de las bases de datos que ofrecen diferentes empresas y que incluye hasta el color de nuestros calzoncillos.
> 
> Para el que le interese, esta es la mejor explicación sobre el cifrado de la base de datos.
> 
> Descifrando las bases de datos del referéndum catalán | klog reflexiones klondikeñas




Esa información del día 25 ?
Twitter

5 dígitos del DNI+letra+CP+fecha de nacimiento. 

Si te parece poca información.., hablando de un tema que se podría usar para que cualquiera segmente grupos de población para lo que se desee..

Qué no se está comentando la lista de multados del BOE que se ampara en derecho, ya que es la última forma fehaciente de comunicar algo a un ciudadano, sino toda la BD de la ciudadanía de un área geográfica, supongo que superior a 18 años la edad para votar.


----------



## mamendurrio (6 Oct 2017)




----------



## H. Roark (6 Oct 2017)

Hola, bitcoñeros, ¿conocéis algún servicio tipo Halcash con el que enviar BTC y retirar el efectivo correspondiente del cajero usando el número de teléfono? En España usaba este, pero estoy en el extranjero y en este país no está disponible. Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## Josar (6 Oct 2017)

H. Roark dijo:


> Hola, bitcoñeros, ¿conocéis algún servicio tipo Halcash con el que enviar BTC y retirar el efectivo correspondiente del cajero usando el número de teléfono? En España usaba este, pero estoy en el extranjero y en este país no está disponible. Gracias de antebrazo.



Puedes usar bit2me


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (7 Oct 2017)

¿Os acordáis cuando estábamos constantemente hablando de la mempool saturada?
Pues bien, ese problema ya es historia.


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Oct 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis cuando estábamos constantemente hablando de la mempool saturada?
> Pues bien, ese problema ya es historia.




La mempool estaba saturada porque alguien se dedicaba a spamear la red con transacciones. Se rumorea que eran mineros para hacer subir las comisiones y/o para promover los big blocks. Por algun motivo ahora ya no les interesa.


----------



## kalero (7 Oct 2017)

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar en esto.
Quiero iniciarme en el mundo del tradeo pero antes necesito comprar BTCs.
La opción que sopeso es comprarlas en CoinBase y luego pasarlas a Bittrex.
El problema es que soy relativamente joven (mayor de edad eso si) y no tengo cuenta bancaria, tampoco trabajo por lo que no preveo tener ingresos, el único dinero que tengo (aprox 600€) lo he conseguido con los tipicos trabajillos de vereano que se hacen para ayudar a la familia. Tipo, atender en la pescadería de un tía, hacer una chapucilla con el tío albañil etc.
Ahora mismo estoy estudiando y como dije no tengo trabajo ni preveo tenerlo (al menos hasta el verano).
La verdad es que no tengo ni idea de bancos y no me hace gracia la idea de crearme una cuenta solo para meter los 600€ y de ahi a coinbase y dejar la cuenta a 0€ por los restos ¿Que tipo de cuenta bancaria creeis que me convendría mas?¿Puedo meter 600€ asi sin mas o tendría que dar algun tipo de explicaciones al banco?
Soy desconfiado con los banco y ciertamente no quiero que me hagan ninguna jugarreta por tener la cuenta vacía (solo la quiero como puente para comprar bitcoins) o inactiva.

¿Una vez creada la cuenta que me convendría mas una transferencia SEPA (no tengo ni idea de como se hace eso) o comprar con la tarjeta?

Gracias


----------



## Josar (7 Oct 2017)

kalero dijo:


> A ver si alguien me puede ayudar en esto.
> Quiero iniciarme en el mundo del tradeo pero antes necesito comprar BTCs.
> La opción que sopeso es comprarlas en CoinBase y luego pasarlas a Bittrex.
> El problema es que soy relativamente joven (mayor de edad eso si) y no tengo cuenta bancaria, tampoco trabajo por lo que no preveo tener ingresos, el único dinero que tengo (aprox 600€) lo he conseguido con los tipicos trabajillos de vereano que se hacen para ayudar a la familia. Tipo, atender en la pescadería de un tía, hacer una chapucilla con el tío albañil etc.
> ...



Transferencia sepa lo mas barato

El banco seguramente te intenté cobrar comisiones por mantener tu cuenta a 0 y sin ingresos

Pero puedes abrirte una gratis, mandar el dinero a coinbase comprar bitcoins y cerrar la cuenta del banco

Luego los bitcoins los puedes holdear, gastar en tiendas que los acepten , cambiar por Fiat con una aplicación halcash o volverte abrir una cuenta para recibir allí los euros luegos los sacas y cierra la cuenta del banco otra vez


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Oct 2017)

kalero dijo:


> A ver si alguien me puede ayudar en esto.
> Quiero iniciarme en el mundo del tradeo pero antes necesito comprar BTCs.
> La opción que sopeso es comprarlas en CoinBase y luego pasarlas a Bittrex.
> El problema es que soy relativamente joven (mayor de edad eso si) y no tengo cuenta bancaria, tampoco trabajo por lo que no preveo tener ingresos, el único dinero que tengo (aprox 600€) lo he conseguido con los tipicos trabajillos de vereano que se hacen para ayudar a la familia. Tipo, atender en la pescadería de un tía, hacer una chapucilla con el tío albañil etc.
> ...




Entra en localbitcoins.com y cómpraselos en mano a alguien. Aunque mi recomendacion es que despues de comprar los bitcoins los guardes y te olvides durante al menos un año. Si te pones a tradear con altcoins los acabarás perdiendo y por lo que veo es un dinero que bastante te ha costado conseguir.


----------



## Registrador (8 Oct 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> La mempool estaba saturada porque alguien se dedicaba a spamear la red con transacciones. Se rumorea que eran mineros para hacer subir las comisiones y/o para promover los big blocks. Por algun motivo ahora ya no les interesa.



Por qué spamear la red no es gratis, un actor puede realizar una actividad irracional durante un tiempo pero al final el mercado le pone en su sitio.


----------



## Claudius (8 Oct 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Entra en localbitcoins.com y cómpraselos en mano a alguien. Aunque mi recomendacion es que despues de comprar los bitcoins los guardes y te olvides durante al menos un año. Si te pones a tradear con altcoins los acabarás perdiendo y por lo que veo es un dinero que bastante te ha costado conseguir.



algunos-peligros-que-se-corren-al-comprar-btc-offline
http://infocoin.net/2017/10/03/algunos-peligros-que-se-corren-al-comprar-btc-offline/


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Oct 2017)

Está pumpeando duro.


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Oct 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> algunos-peligros-que-se-corren-al-comprar-btc-offline
> Algunos peligros que se corren al comprar BTC OffLine.




Está claro que encontrarse cara a cara con un desconocido para intercambiar dinero no deja de tener sus peligros. Hay que tomar ciertas medidas para minimizar el riesgo, como por ejemplo quedar solo con gente que tiene una reputación (muchos votos positivos y una cuenta con cierta antigüedad) e intercambiar cantidades no muy grandes si es la primera vez que quedamos con esa persona.


----------



## Registrador (9 Oct 2017)

Por cierto el Bcash sigue cayendo a plomo está cerca de mínimos históricos frente al Bitcoin (288 euros frente 3.900).


----------



## Periplo (9 Oct 2017)

Una pumpeada colosal...la gran ostia va a ser cosa fina...


----------



## barborico (9 Oct 2017)

Pues a ver si llega, que quiero comprar más barato de lo que ya está.


----------



## Arctic (9 Oct 2017)

Umami dijo:


> Una pumpeada colosal...la gran ostia va a ser cosa fina...



Vaya, uno nuevo.

A modo de bienvenida, pongo en tu conocimiento la competencia que te vas a encontrar en este idílico paraje.

Tenemos a uno que se cree brillante. Está encantado de conocerse y ahí donde le ves, renunció a comprar bitcoins a 66$ para comprarse un Chevy. Años después sigue sentando cátedra. Todo muy loco.

Tenemos a otro que lleva escritas fácilmente 250.000 palabras en el hilo. Desde los 95$ dando argumentos para no comprar. Ahora está en barbecho, pero cuando caiga dos días seguidos volverá para seguir su trabajo.

Tenemos a otro que ha visto claro que el futuro es bitcoin cash. Le reconocerás fácil. De los dos tíos que lo utilizan en el mundo, el que no es chino.

Hemos tenido también a uno que ganó 4.000 eurazos el solito en shitcoins. A otro que escribía en rojo y se acordaba de nuestras madres. Y alguno más que no merece la pena ni nombrar. Como ves, un equipazo de trolls de primer nivel. 
Así que ponte las pilas. Tu envidia y tu falta de lectura son buena base, pero vas a necesitar algo más para destacar aquí.

Bienvenido!


----------



## Borjita burbujas (9 Oct 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Vaya, uno nuevo.
> 
> A modo de bienvenida, pongo en tu conocimiento la competencia que te vas a encontrar en este idílico paraje.
> 
> ...



Que arte tienes jodio¡¡¡¡


----------



## Edu.R (9 Oct 2017)

Aparte del pumpeo duro, las demás altcoins van para abajo. Es la primera vez en mucho tiempo que BTC sube sin arrastrar a las demás, lo cual es muy significativo.

Alomejor mañana, o pasado mañana llegamos a los 5000$.


----------



## Nico (10 Oct 2017)

Arctic dijo:


> Vaya, uno nuevo.
> 
> A modo de bienvenida, pongo en tu conocimiento la competencia que te vas a encontrar en este idílico paraje.
> 
> ...




Ayer pasé por el hilo (con el tema de Cataluña como otros llevaba semanas sin hacerlo), disfruté tu texto (siempre disfruto el ingenio y la ironía), te thankee y me fui.

Sin embargo la voz me dijo: _"Díselo de nuevo"_. Y como obedezco a la voz, vengo y lo hago.

Te recuerdo que el Chevy de Clapham *es REAL, existe, lo toca*. Lo mismo, desde ya, el dinero de aquellos que han cosechado su bonita ganancia (que ha sido mucha para quienes entraron a tiempo) o, aquellas cosas que se hayan comprado con la misma.

Pero, los que sólo tienen una "cold wallet", lo que tienen es *SOBERBIA y NUMEROS EN LA PANTALLA*.

Ya expliqué -algo así como dos meses atrás- que "no hay para todos" en caso que haya una estampida. Mientras no la haya los "números en la pantalla" pueden escalar al infinito (igual que la soberbia de los que juegan este juego) pero, *SALVO LOS QUE ESTEN AL LADO DE LA PUERTA DE SALIDA* o, *HAYAN SALIDO* antes de la estampida el resto tendrá... números en la pantalla.

No creas que esto aplica sólo al Bitcoin... también vale para muchas acciones (o todas) que, en una época de crisis (como fue el 2008) pueden perder el 60 o 70% de su valor o, en caso de ciertas empresas fallidas (como Gowex) pueden perder el 100%.

Quizás seas muy joven y es tu primera "inversión", quizás seas muy soberbio y creas que en las inversiones "siempre se gana" pero, en todo caso lo que tengas que aprender (o ganar) ya lo aprenderás (o ganarás).

Pero no vayas de "sobrado" porque, si no es en esta será en la próxima pero créeme que SIEMPRE, en alguna inversión, te tocará perder y, muy posiblemente sea en ESTA si no entiendes dónde estás parado.

El que ya hizo su ganancia, liquidó una buena suma y la disfruta (o se compró un Chevy) se perderá "revalorizaciones" de los números en la pantalla pero, la habrá canjeado por otras cosas.

El que, por prudencia, está "en la puerta de salida" para salirse a tiempo si todo se desboca, está corriendo un enorme riesgo (de exchange) pero al menos tienen una oportunidad de irse "con algo" en caso de catástrofe.

Pero, aquellos (soberbios e ingenuos) de los "cold wallet eternos" que disfrutan como el Tío Patilludo de sus "números en la pantalla" quizás, tal vez, en una de esas, puede que... terminen sólo con su "cold wallet", su soberbia y una bonita "experiencia" de cómo es el mundo real.

En general los que ganan dinero a la larga terminan siendo más humildes porque, aprenden que en el camino de la riqueza TAMBIEN SE PIERDE a veces (así es el juego).

Por como escribes quizás hayas perdido pocas veces y ganado ninguna (salvo números en la pantalla).

De todos modos la voz me dijo que pusiera el mensaje y cumplo. Saludos de la voz. 

---------- Post added 10-oct-2017 at 10:13 ----------

PD = Lo dejaron afuera a Keinur !!... eso es una ofensa !!


----------

